#kubuntu-devel 2005-09-26
<Riddell> means you need to rebuild gwenview and dikikam then
<allee> yeap and then remove c2 when backporting to hoary ;)  And main is frozen.  So as far as I understand a libkipi -> libkipi0c2 transistion + rebuild of depends is too late in the game for breezy too. right?
<Riddell> allee: I'm not following.  what's the problem here?
<Verwilst> hm :(
<Verwilst> kubuntu breezy doesn't work on my brandnew pc :$
<allee> okay, other way round: is an upload of a new libkipi release that has a NEW libkipi0c2 pkg still possible in breezy main? Including the gwenview (main), showimg, kimdaba, digikam, kipi-plugins rebuild?
<Verwilst> first of all, the kernel hangs on bootup when i enable ACPI
<Verwilst> with acpi=off, it installs
<Verwilst> but when X starts, the screen is just black/white striped
<Verwilst> and that's it
<Verwilst> amd64, MSI Neo2 Mobo, Geforce 6600GT 256MB
<Riddell> allee: there is no need to add c2 to kipi
<allee> Riddell: ah, now I see what you miss:  Debian has lib{kipi,kexif}0c2 in unstable already
<Riddell> Verwilst: that's a bit low level for me, you might want to try #ubuntu
<Riddell> allee: tsk.  why?
<Verwilst> Riddell: i really hoped it would install perfectly :'(
<allee> He, changelog says to 'sync' with ubuntu ;)
<Verwilst> well, i'm off to bed!
<Verwilst> see ya
<allee> Riddell: but I remember that I complained here that the c2 is not necessary ...
<allee> Riddell: so I assume it was removed in ubuntu and Paul did notice in time and uploaded a +c2 pkgs
<allee> s/did/did not/
* allee was in holidays when this happened
<Riddell> allee: arn't they your packages?  how come someone else changed them?
<allee> we, Marc (my sponsor) and me are maintaining them, c++ trans in debian started just before I went to holidays and Marc Purcell did the c++ trans
<allee> for completeness, Paul Telfort the 'old' maintainer is still on uploaders too
<Riddell> ah, so anyone listed as uploader in debian/control file can upload?
<allee> Riddell: me not.  Only an official debian maintainer
<Riddell> sure
<Riddell> allee: well either you or someone fixes it in debian or debian decides they like having excessive c2's on their packages and it'll get synced in dapper
<allee> more presize if not on uploader one has to upload an NMU pkg.  Or it's considered hijacking ;)
<Riddell> so technically there's nothing to stop you hijacking?
<allee> I'm on uploaders ;)
<Riddell> I mean anyone can just hijack, it's only a social thing that they don't?
<allee> but I can't upload for obvious reasons
<allee> Riddell: lintian complains and hijacking is considered a very bad thing in debian
<Riddell> yep
<allee> AFAIR new ftp-master checks include a is-not-a-hijack-uplaod
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> allee: well it's up to you I guess, either fix the debian packages or we'll sync in ubuntu later
<allee> So summary: for hoary and breezy, without-c2 are needed.  So I guess I'll try to change it in debian (debian-release will not be happy with all those transitions already going on, but it's better than 'backporting' during the whole life of breezy
<Riddell> what's debian-release?
<allee> mailing list coordinationg releases and testing.  currently mostly c++ trans stuff traffic and other lib soname changes)
<Riddell> just blame it on ubuntu :)
<allee> lol
<allee> When upstream officially announces the half a dozend new release I come back check how to make them available.
<allee> thx. back to pkging
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : ideas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || Make packages https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KDE35Packages || apt-get install adept kde-guidance || Breezy Preview http://www.kubuntu.org/breezy-preview.php || https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu
* Tonio- is away: Away at the moment
* Tonio- is back.
<Riddell> allee: thanks for the feedback on the guidance packaging, I've uploaded that now
<Tonio-> Riddell: apparently a problem with last Adept package....
<Tonio-> snapshot -> http://planetemu.net/temp/capture1.png
<Tonio-> I tried to reboot and that doesn't change....
<hunger> How about adding kcalc to kubuntu-devel?
<hunger> It is annoying to not have a calculator handy by default.
<hunger> s/kubuntu-devel/kubuntu-desktop/.
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> Kcalc? it's there?
<hunger> Tm_T: Not for me... maybe I did remove it myself? It is not listet in kubuntu-desktop.
<Tm_T> oh, then
<Tm_T> really should be there
<Tm_T> I don't know is it there by default, I never "use" default things
<hunger> Tm_T: I trimmed down my installation recently to basically kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop.
<allee> Riddell: np, glad my comments were useful
<hunger> Tm_T: And suddenly kcalc is gone:-(
<Tm_T> uff
<Tm_T> not good
<hunger> How does this katapult work?!
<hunger> Is it the default run dialog in kubuntu?
<hunger> crispin: The latest udev was supposed to have that fixed:-(
* hunger still has the /d/i/mice problem with the new udev.
<hunger> Plus I get lots of failures from alsa now.
* hunger really hates KDM using properly sized fonts with fixed positions for the rest.
<hunger> My display has 130dpi... that breaks the layout since the fonts are way larger then expected.
<hunger> dmk: Did you try running udevstart on the console?
<hunger> dmk: I have that problem for a couple of weeks now.
<hunger> dmk: Run udevstart, that should get you set up again (till you reboot).
<Riddell> hunger: speedcrunch replaces kcalc
<Riddell> hunger: alt-space for katapult
<hunger> Riddell: I havn't found that in the menu... will check once my box works again.
<hunger> pitti: Ich meine gelesen zu haben, das der auf 120s erhoeht wurde...
<Tonio-> hi everyone
<hunger> What is the KBluetoothD doing, asking about kbluepin?
<hunger> Riddell: Ksysguard applett works again for me... I needed to fix ssh for it to let me loggin to my own account on localhost without passwd.
<Riddell> hunger: I need to sort out kbluetooth to stop it getting in the way
<hunger> Riddell: Can I just OK the question? I do not understand it, so I am reluctant to do so.
<Riddell> just ok it
<hunger> Riddell: I never noticed KDE ask so many stupid questions before...
<Riddell> it has a habit of that.  I got rid of the amarok stupid startup wizard
<Riddell> kwallet is evil
<hunger> Riddell: It asked me whether I want to create a index of KDEhelp today... never did that before.
<apokryphos> death to kwallet indeed
<hunger> Riddell: I have an idea what that wiondow is about (and hatet it in windows already), but my mom would be stomped.
<hunger> apokryphos: kwallet rulez! I couldn't access any site without it.
<hunger> apokryphos: Make that anything with a password:-)
<apokryphos> I've just never had a problem remembering passwords (I don't tend to use the same ones for everything, neither)
<hunger> apokryphos: Well... I have about 150 different passwords in kwallet at this time.
<apokryphos> hehe
<hunger> apokryphos: And that is not counting SSH passphrases to about 200 servers.
<apokryphos> I gotta set up ssh keys ideally; bit too lazy atm.
<hunger> apokryphos: I just wish all our customers could agree to using one sane set of rules for remote access...
<hunger> apokryphos: Some insist on RSA tokens (onetime passwords) to secure telnet sessions *shivers*
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> Maybe I should get into kwallet (it could speed up some things I guess); just picture in my mind of annoying KWallet popups for email that wouldn't go away
<apokryphos> then you have to dig into places before finding it to disable in kcontrol
<hunger> apokryphos: Kmail does not use kwallet IIRC.
<apokryphos> it does
<Riddell> it dies
<Riddell> does
<Riddell> silly keyboard
<hunger> Not here... strange.
<hunger> Maybe I because I am importing my settings for ages now (long before there was a kwallet).
<Riddell> you can set up your wallets to not need a password and not time out, makes them a lot less hassle :)
<hunger> Riddell: If only someone could fix those annoying missing wallet problems I am seeing occasionally.
<hunger> Riddell: What is up with your kde 3.5 beta debs? Are you still working on those?
* apokryphos would continue working on them but has a problem he can't figure out
<apokryphos> in all my chroots I get "su: su must be run from a terminal". Weeird.
<Riddell> hunger: I don't really have time to work on them, if someone else cjan that would be greaet
<Riddell> hunger: what missing wallet problems?
<Riddell> apokryphos: when do you get that?
<apokryphos> Riddell: on any su in a chroot
<apokryphos> (mind you, I've never got sudo to work in chroot, even though I do direct copies of the profile/group etc files)
<hunger> Riddell: My wallets "vanish" from time to time... ususlla show up one or two upgrades later.
<Riddell> apokryphos: don't run su (I just run everything as root in a chroot)
<Riddell> hunger: that's spooky
<apokryphos> Riddell: how can I get directly to a root account in chroot?
<Riddell> apokryphos: sudo chroot  :)
<Riddell> I don't use dchroot
<apokryphos> ah; thanks
<apokryphos> Riddell: also, how to create new (and edit) patches?
<apokryphos> I think if I can get past that hurdle I'll be able to do a lot of these =)
<Riddell> cp foo.cpp foo.cpp-orig
<Riddell> emacs foo.cpp
<Riddell> diff -u foo.cpp-orig foo.cpp
<Riddell> it's not pretty
<Riddell> you also have to edit the patch to have the correct paths at the top
<apokryphos> not a problem
<Riddell> and emacs doesn't like editing files that end in .diff, just to be annoying
<apokryphos> I presume that in the emacs step I do ctrl+x, ctrl+c, vi foo.cpp ;-)
<apokryphos> I didn't think I could use plain diff for it -- that's good. Gotta eat; will do once I get back.
<apokryphos> Riddell: ok back. What are the other reasons for a patch not being applied?
<apokryphos> with kdegames, the original patch didn't work and there's an .rej
<Riddell> apokryphos: it means that what it's trying to patch has changed
<apokryphos> ok, no problem
<apokryphos> should I delete the .rej after?
<Riddell> you need to patch by hand, do a diff and use that diff in the patch
<Riddell> and delete the .rej yes
<apokryphos> thanks
<Riddell> actually I think debuild will delete the .rej file anyway
<paines> hi
<Riddell> paines: yo
<paines> i would like to help with buidling kde packages for amd64
<Riddell> rocking
<Riddell> paines: do you know where to start?
<paines> no. is there a howto ?
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KDE35Packages is a brief guide to making KDE 3.5 beta packages
<Riddell> but you can miss most of it out since the packages are already there
<Riddell> start by making a breezy chroot (see DebootstrapChroot)
<Riddell> then grab the source packages
<Riddell> debuild
<Riddell> done
<apokryphos> Riddell: you're missing out the patches step 8)
<Riddell> apokryphos: well he doesn't need to do that if he's just re-compiling the existing i386 packages
<apokryphos> oh, yeah; excellent. Easy stuff. :)
<paines> well, I am running breezy by default. 
<Riddell> paines: chroot is the way to go for building packages
<paines> should I reinstall hoary, and install a chroot breezy ?
<paines> okay
<apokryphos> paines: you can have a hoary or breezy chroot (it sets up the environment as if you had installed either of those).
<apokryphos> paines: no, no need to install hoary. You can have a hoary chroot on breezy
<paines> apokryphos, correct
<paines> okay. I will do the steps provided by https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KDE35Packages, and give it a try
<paines> and let you know when I am ready
<Riddell> 3.5 beta 1 has just been released by the way
<apokryphos> paines: as was mentioned, you can ignore most of those steps though (as you'll only be rebuilding on 64-bit)
<Riddell> paines: get the sources from   deb-src http://kubuntu.org/kde35beta1 breezy main
<Riddell> apt-get source kdelibs  etc
<Riddell> paines: start with arts
<paines> allright
<apokryphos> Riddell: any special name for patches? Or just kubuntu_XX_application_link.diff ?
<Riddell> apokryphos: what is most descriptive.  are you adding new patches or changing existing ones?
<apokryphos> changing existing
<Riddell> just keep the same name and mention that it's changed in the changelog
<apokryphos> ok
<verwilst> hi
<verwilst> the 3.5 repo has been announced, but only a handful of pkgs are done? :)
<apokryphos> verwilst: where was it "anounced"? Note that it's a beta version, too, of course. Hardly any distros would even build packages for this
<\sh> apokryphos: it's announced on kde.org in 3.5 announcements
<\sh> http://www.kde.org/info/3.5beta1.php
<verwilst> i'll help packaging too :)
* verwilst restarts with kde3.5
<apokryphos> oh; I only got the kde-announce
<apokryphos> evil Make error: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2406 :/
* verwilst is in kde 3.5
<verwilst> but i need kdenetwork + kdepim 3.5 before i need something
<verwilst> uh
<verwilst> before i see* something :p
<apokryphos> verwilst: best to just use a chroot for building the packages now
<verwilst> apokryphos: hehe i know :p
<apokryphos> so why'd you need those?
<Riddell> apokryphos: is that in a file which has been patched?
<apokryphos> Riddell: nope; the patch is in kbounce/Makefile.am
<apokryphos> s/is in/is of/
<Riddell> apokryphos: compiling
<verwilst> Riddell: maybe if you could create the 3.5 packages, then i'll compile em?
<verwilst> i don't have time to fiddle with the patches myself now because of work
<Riddell> verwilst: can't really do one without the other
<verwilst> but since i work in a datacenter, i have lots of machines that can compile ;)
<verwilst> Riddell: well, i can compile, and send you error messages
<verwilst> and fix some myself even
<Riddell> verwilst: if you want to give me ssh and a chroot on those that would be lovely :0
<verwilst> i wish i could :p
<verwilst> but every change in the firewalling rules is logged
<verwilst> i do most of my compiling on the mysql cluster i've setup :p
<verwilst> since i set em up and admin em, nobody notices :p
<Riddell> apokryphos: libkdegames compiles fine for me
<apokryphos> gah
<Riddell> apokryphos: are you using unsermake or normal make?
<apokryphos> Riddell: I took the unsermake dependencies out; doing a simple debuild
<Riddell> apokryphos: breezy chroot?
<apokryphos> yup
<Riddell> maybe try installing libqt3-compat-headers
<Riddell> then  debuild -nc
<apokryphos> ok
<apokryphos> Riddell: hm, same error.
<verwilst> Riddell: if we could have some shared thingy where we can put the packages, then i can compile and report succes/failure, while you can focus on porting em
<Riddell> verwilst: it's the porting that takes time
<verwilst> Riddell: compiling too no?
<verwilst> so i could take the compiling part out of your hands :d
<apokryphos> Riddell: figured I'd try my luck with kdeedu; it contains two patches, but both of which are about a file that doesn't seem to exist (langen2kvtml) at all.
<Riddell> apokryphos: then you can probsably remove the patches :)
<apokryphos> woo
<JRe> wow new udev package does not work at all
<Riddell> JRe: yes, I discovered this too :(
<Riddell> changelog from upload a couple of hours ago "Well, that didn't work so well now, did it folks?"
<JRe> :)
<\sh> hmmmm...
<\sh> 0.060-1ubuntu14 works for me :)
<JRe> \sh: ho for me last version is ubuntu13 
<\sh> JRe: apt-get update dude..and dist-upgrade...then /etc/init.d/udev restart ; /etc/init.d/{kdm,gdm} restart
<\sh> then u have ubuntu14
<\sh> and a running x with mouse and everything :)
<JRe> \sh: i think the package is not already on mirror (i did an update of course =) =))
<\sh> JRe: use archive.ubuntu.com...it was there at 18:00
<JRe> \sh: ok! thanks :)
<\sh> 18:00 == 16:00 UTC :)
<Riddell> sebas: do you know why libpythonize requires the /usr/lib/libpython2.4.so link from python2.4-dev?
<\sh> Riddell: in pyqt?
<Riddell> \sh: well pyqt all works, if I run userconfig on its own it works fine, but kcmshell userconfig needs that link
<\sh> Riddell: argl...is it this pykde extentions stuff?
<\sh> Riddell: because in those extensions are the kcontrol center plugin interfaces..right?
<Riddell> \sh: yes, that's libpythonize
<\sh> crap
<Riddell> but ldd on libpythonize says it doesn't need that link
<Riddell> nor indeed /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/qt.so
<\sh> hmm...
<\sh> kde-guidance is the package with userconfig inside...and what was the source pkg name for the extentions??
<\sh> let me have a lookk
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh>         dh_install -plibpythonize0-dev debian/pykdeextensions/usr/lib/lib*.so usr/lib
<\sh> Riddell: check the .la file..it's wrong
<\sh> # Directory that this library needs to be installed in:
<\sh> libdir='/build/buildd/pykdeextensions-0.3.1/debian/pykdeextensions/usr/lib'
<\sh> # Names of this library.
<\sh> library_names='libpythonize.so.0.0.0 libpythonize.so.0 libpythonize.so'
<Riddell> ll
<\sh> i think u have your enemy
<Riddell> libtool is evil
<\sh> yepp
<Riddell> yo amu
<apokryphos> Riddell: for icons, there's a cyrstalsvg, hicolor, and locolor -- should that be the case? And, should I only replace entries for where they really don't exist?
<Riddell> apokryphos: a lot of the icons have moved around (from crystal to hicolour mostly but I also moved some from locolour to hicolour in kdegames)
<Riddell> apokryphos: just make sure the .install files match what's really there
<Riddell> apokryphos: did you get it compiled then?
<apokryphos> and cyrstalsvg shoudl exist?
<apokryphos> ok
<Riddell> apokryphos: the icon theme should exist yes, most icons will get installed to crystal
<amu> hey Riddell 
<\sh> huhu amu
<amu> .oO moin sh 
<Riddell> \sh: you were saying something about amarok epochs the other night.. :)
<\sh> ah
<\sh> yes
<\sh> amu: the epochs in amarok are nasty..i wanted to come to dueren to kick u ;)
<\sh> amu: i can't sync it directly anymore from debian now *gnarf*
<amu> \sh: hehe, i did it? amarok sounds for me unkown :D   
<amu> btw. we're evaluating our +1 mil. domains moving from debian to ubuntu 
<\sh> amu: we did it already at ish :)
<\sh> running 5 dns on ubuntu..
<\sh> and we're moving more services from sun sparc/slowlaris to ubuntu
<amu> \sh: those server in our DC? 
<\sh> amu: no...the servers at ISH DC
<\sh> amu: the servers in HE DC are running with redhat 7.3, gentoo and mine on ubuntu
<\sh> Riddell: i just kicked amu for nothing...
<\sh> amarok (2:1.2.3-1ubuntu1) hoary; urgency=low
<\sh>   * Sync with Debian
<\sh>  -- Jonathan Riddell <jr@jriddell.org>  Wed, 30 Mar 2005 04:25:27 +0000
<\sh> or i forgot one entry...
<\sh> amu: when breezy is out i have to come to your office and update the little bastard 
<\sh_away> grmpf
<Riddell> hmm, there's something missing from that changelog, I wouldn't have just upped the epoch to 2 for no reason
<\sh_away> Riddell: i will look on the other laptop later
<\sh_away> so i missed something
<Riddell> or a previous packager did
<\sh> me needs a short rest...
<\sh> laters
<amu> Riddell: who's working on 3.5? i'm the only one?
<Riddell> amu: apokryphos was doing kdegames
<Riddell> JRe said he'd do something but I'm not sure what he's got to
<apokryphos> Riddell: I had that evil problem, doing kdeedu now
<Riddell> apokryphos: right
<apokryphos> harder to change all these icons than I'd thought; no sed usage here :D. Nevermind, done that now. /me crosses fingers and debuilds
<Riddell> apokryphos: good luck :)
<amu> Riddell: ok .. testing now the live, brb 
<Riddell> amu: good luck
<apokryphos> Riddell: what happened with kmessedwords executable? cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/usr/bin/kmessedwords': No such file or directory
<amu> uff all time the image is 702mb 
<Riddell> apokryphos: didn't it change name to something else?
<apokryphos> oh, kanagram. And I just wrote a doc not too long ago on it as kmessedwords. I'll just edit the .install file then
<Riddell> apokryphos: you should change the package name too (change the .install and in debian/control)
<apokryphos> hm, well, I'd have to edit loads of things I guess
<Riddell> grep is your friend :)
<apokryphos> oh wait, I see the actual kanagram/ is ok
<apokryphos> Yup, no problem.
<\sh> JRe: ping
<JRe> \sh: pongue
<\sh> JRe: where should i send u the pybt source as template for kpybt?
<JRe> \sh: sent in private
<Riddell> amu: still battling with live CD?
<amu> Riddell: yep, acpi is not working, it hangs at boottime at the acpi-check, now i removed it and rebuild it ....      
<amu> looks like nobody takes care in past about liveCD's :D
<amu> gimme 15min. than i can tell you, there's a live or not  
<amu> S99acpi-support there it hangs, at least at my laptop ...  
<Riddell> acpi=off is your friend
<amu> doesnt work :D
<amu> the good news is, if it works, it runs on every laptop or desktop :)
<amu> case "$1" in
<amu>   start)
<amu>     log_begin_msg "Checking battery state..."
<amu>     if [ -d /proc/acpi/ac_adapter ] ; then
<amu>         grep -q off-line /proc/acpi/ac_adapter/*/state >/dev/null 2>&1
<amu>         if [ $? = 0 ] 
<amu>         then
<amu>                 $LAPTOP_MODE start
<amu>                 $HDPARM -S 12 /dev/hda
<amu>                 $HDPARM -B 1 /dev/hda
<amu>         fi
<amu> 
<amu> "Checking battery state..." there it loops
<amu> cannot check atm, if the proc file is there or not or $LAPTOP_MODE $HDPARM isnt set  
<amu> burning ... 
<amu> yes, yeah now kdm starts
<Riddell> amu: that's always useful I find :)
<Tonio> hi everyone ;)
<Riddell> evening Tonio 
<Tonio> Riddell: I saw you integrated that kdm ;)
<Tonio> kdm theme
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio> thanks ;) ^^
<Riddell> we could do with a decent splash screen though
<amu> 435%$% hangs on initalizing system services 
<Tonio> did you receive my mail concerning kaffeine and amarok ? I have found many issues with gstreamer.......
<Riddell> Tonio: I did, it was useful
<Riddell> Tonio: how would you fancy backporting the amarok alsasink to 1.3.1?
<amu> Riddell: hehe 
<Tonio> you mean ?
<Riddell> Tonio: alsasink was got rid of in amarok 1.3.1, but it's back now
<Tonio> ahhhhhhhhhhhh nice ;)
<Riddell> Tonio: so we could do with patching amarok 1.3.1 to include the current SVN alsasink
<Tonio> oss is really............. bad ;) i was dissapointed having to use it ;)
<Tonio> little question about xine, is it able to use gstreamer plugin ?
<Riddell> no
<Tonio> I thought it could only with mplayer ones, but while testing i saw it could play about anything, and I didn't install w32codecs......
<Tonio> I was surprised..... really, and I still don't understand what it was using..... it was a fresh install though
<Tonio> reboot time see ya ;)
<Tonio> Riddell: Idon't understand.....
<Tonio> I have kaffeine with xine, on a fresh default install, no w32codecs installed, and everything plays fine..............
<Tonio> is that normal ??? According to what I know you don't get anything if you don't install msodecs....
<amu> Riddell: no way, booted from my desktop, acpi is fine, could be a problem with my testlaptop, but there it hangs at the starting panel, than a messagecome cannot start process, cannot talk to klauncher
<apokryphos> Tonio: let's put it down to one of life's great mysteries and say nothing more of it *cough* 
<Tonio> ^^
<amu> s/starting panel/loading the panel
<Riddell> Tonio: plenty stuff plays without w32codecs
<Tonio> I may have a lot of chance ;)
<Tonio> gstreamer doesn't play much without libs installation :)
<Riddell> the streamer plugins in universe and multiverse help
<Tonio> okay I have to leave, I'm up for 39 hours..... a bit tired ;)
<amu> Riddell: is there someone else who tried the hoary packages? 
<Tonio> good night everyone :)
<Riddell> amu: hmm, quite possibly not
<amu> Tonio: n8
<Tonio> Riddell: are you going to implement gstreamer alsa in amarok before breezy's out ? not to give preasure, just to know ;)
<Tonio> amu: ^^
<amu> Riddell: is it a known problem with klauncher?  
<Tonio> amu -> could not talk to klauncher when logging out ?
<Tonio> talking about that one ??
<Riddell> Tonio: I don't know, I'll try and look at it
<Tonio> okay ;) thanks ;)
<Tonio> 'nite all
<amu> Riddell: i'll up the image, please check with your hardware :) it could be cause my spacial hardware *g*   
<Riddell> amu: ok
<amu> scp kubuntu-hoary-live-i386.iso amu@kubuntu.org:
<amu> kubuntu-hoary-live-i386.iso                     0%  360KB 117.0KB/s 1:13:09 ETA
<apokryphos> Riddell: is there no command to make it scan all the relevant files (.install etc), and check if they exist?
<apokryphos> doing a debuild (even with -nc), seems like an awful lot of time is wasted
<Riddell> apokryphos: dh_install --list-missing
<apokryphos> arghh
<Riddell> as mentioned on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KDE35Packages
<apokryphos> I think you even told me that last time; what a dunce. Thanks again.
<Riddell> you might also need a --source-dir=debian/tmp in there
<amu> 59aa34f1e6a84d6669310150181480ad  kubuntu-hoary-live-i386.iso
<apokryphos> yes, I even *used* it last time. Geez; bad memory.
<apokryphos> Riddell: in this package there are quite a few libkvoctraincore.so (and variants), and there's no libkvoctraincore.install -- should I make one and put the relevant .so inside?
* apokryphos looks over the huge output of dh_install but is *determined* to finish tonight :D
<Riddell> apokryphos: sounds like a good id,ea yes
<amu> gn8 all
<Riddell> night amu, thanks
<amu> Riddell: np, letme know where's the bug
#kubuntu-devel 2005-09-27
<Riddell> \sh_away: amarok 1.3.2!
* Riddell packages
<Tonio> Riddell: are you still searching for goof network configuration tools ?
<Tonio> good
<Riddell> Tonio: always
<Tonio> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=21832
<Tonio> I've packaged it and it waits for revu ;)
<Tonio> it works like a charm
<Tonio> but only wifi at the moment
<Tonio> I think that could a good replacement to kwifimanager that only show informations but doesn't allow any connection
<Tonio> don't you ?
<Tonio> finallyi'll wait a bit before going to sleep :)*
<Riddell> I'd compile it but my processor is busy working on amarok
<Tonio> okay ;) it was for information
<Tonio> I'll have a look at kdenetworkconf in svn, I hope kde 3.5 will provide a good version of this !
<Riddell> I've looked at it before, can't remember what I concluded
* Tonio rebooting
<Riddell> Tonio: the knetworkconf in breezy is the KDE SVN version pretty much
<Tonio> arf ! not a good news ;)
<Tonio> I have searched for the source package that is supposed to correct the bug, so I think i'll send an email to aslinux developper'steam
<Riddell> and hint that they are allowed to send stuff back to KDE
<Tonio> yes I know that, I'll ask them whether it has been done or not
<Tonio> Ho I have to post a request for adept too, i forgot that
<Tonio> i'll do it tomorrow
<Riddell> which request?
<apokryphos> There's a README.packagers in the blinken/ -- you should probably check it http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2420
<apokryphos> things can take so much longer when there's new apps, or many things change in an app; didn't realise devs can have such a hard time upgrading :P. Despite that, I like it -- kinda fun. Plus, it's gotta be done :)
<apokryphos> if betas are packaged I figure it makes it much easier for when final is available
<Riddell> apokryphos: this is just beta so no need to get it perfect, take the quick route for now and leave a note in the changelog
<apokryphos> ok
<Tonio> Riddell: request for saving system state and importing like in synaptic ;)we discuss that last week
<Riddell> oh aye
<apokryphos> Did a lot, but there's a few little more bits; gonna have to call it a night -- first proper day at University tomorrow :), so gotta be up early. Hopefully I'll be able to finish it all for tomorrow
<Riddell> apokryphos: thanks and sleep well
<Tonio> Riddell: are you aware of the kubuntu-guidance dependency problem ???
<Riddell> Tonio: what's the problem?
<Tonio> i get an error : unable tofind library libpython2.4.so
<Tonio> while python2.4 is installed.....
<Tonio> but there is no libpython2.4.so
<Riddell> Tonio: latest breezy?
<Tonio> I have a libpython2.4.so.1
<Tonio> yep latest breezy and up to date
<Tonio> tonio@Kubuntu:~$ locate libpython2.4
<Tonio> /usr/lib/libpython2.4.so.1.0
<Tonio> /usr/lib/libpython2.4.so.1
<Tonio> tonio@Kubuntu:~$              
<Riddell> Tonio: what are you running to get guidance?
<Tonio> that might be issue, where is .so ? ;)
<Riddell> it's in python2.4-dev
<Tonio> yep, I know, but python2.4-dev isn't in kde-guidance dependancies:)
<Tonio> should it depend on it ?
<Riddell> I'm going to make it depend on it as a quick fix, but it should be fixed to not need it
<Tonio> I'm running from start menu, I have the "parameters" submenu
<Riddell> running system settings?
<Tonio> let me try with systemsettings....
<Riddell> how else do you run?
<Tonio> I added the "configuration" submenu in the K menu, and I generally manage from there
<Riddell> Tonio: how did you add that?
<Tonio> I think in english the menu is labeled "parameters"
<Tonio> right click in the bar
<Tonio> configure
<Tonio> then "menus"
<Tonio> and there you can add variety kind of submenus
<Tonio> like "search" "quick browser", "parameters" etc...
<Tonio> it is by default in kde ;) you never saw taht ?
<Tonio> adding this menu is a real cool way to get fast acces to all configuration options ;)
<Tonio> Riddell: there are less aplications by default no ? can't see kolourpaint, kgpg etc.... that's better ;)
<Tonio> to many tools by default in hoary ;)
<Riddell> kgpg was never default, we have krita for graphics
<Tonio> kgpg ? according to what I remember I never had to install it.........
<Tonio> maybe I added it manually, but I don't remember that, anyway, you know default config better that anyone ;)
<Tonio> dd you find that submenu ?
<Riddell> naw, 3.5 kicker seems to be broken for that
<Riddell> speaking of which, I just announced 3.5 beta http://dot.kde.org/1127343716/
<Tonio> this feature doesn't exist in 3.5 '-(
<Tonio> dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn
<Tonio> Riddell: I'm waiting for 3.5 so much
<Tonio> my girlfriend wants me to wait for webcam support or msn to switch  ^^
<Tonio> I will not test kde 3.5 beta..... kubuntu unstable with a beta version of kde might be a bit to much for me :)
<Riddell> live on the edge
<Tonio> Riddell: I can confirm you that about libpython2.4 I get the same error from systemsettings, kcontrol and the parameters submenus
<Riddell> but damnit why, ldd shows everything as fine
<Tonio> :(
<Tonio> I'm gonna learn python this year, with two friend of for a personnal project, and Ican promise you once done, we'll do a good tool to configure network ;) That shouldn't be complicated anyway !
<Riddell> I'll remember you said that :)
<Tonio> you can ;) I'm not the kind o guy that forgets his promisses
<Tonio> I promissed you I'll take the time to learn how to build packages correctly and I've done it ;) still waiting revuing for about 17 packages now...
<Tonio> I'll had to other packages tomorrow
<Tonio> two
<Riddell> Tonio: please poke me into reviewing the packages  (not tonight but soon)
<Tonio> okay, I only add kde apps, so indeed you are concerned ;)
<Tonio> Riddell: so many people add gnome ones, that I decided to dedicate myself to kde ;)
<Tonio> Riddell:  question, where is kftpgraber gone ?
<Riddell> Tonio: maybe it's on the old REVU server
<Tonio> it was uploaded on revu a few month ago and then dissapered..... I've done another package of 0.7 beta1 that works much better that 0.6
<Tonio> anyway concerning everything I uploaded, the only one that might interessed you is certainly "wireless assistant"
<Tonio> it is the kind of thing that could replace kwifimanager, much better, really ;)
<Tonio> other aps might not interesset you
<Tonio> Riddell: do you think we can contribute to adept ??? I'd like to provide the french translation ;)
<Tonio> are you in contact with the developper ?
<Riddell> Tonio: yes I am
<allee> Tonio: revu: you pkged wlassistant ;)  See also http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-kde/kde-extras/wlassistant/trunk/?rev=0&sc=0 wlassistant still needs a final touch. We always welcome a helping hand.  
<Riddell> Tonio: it's in kde's SVN so you would probably have to translate it in the normal KDE way
<Tonio> Riddell: okay
<Tonio> allee: I'm not a developper so helping will not be possible ;)
<Tonio> anyway, i'll continue to package all new version of course ;) but that's all I can do !
<allee> Tonio: that debian/ repo.  So 'no' developing, 'only' pkging ;)
<Tonio> allee: is the svn version working better ???? I don't have any problems with the actual package. didn't see any bugs ;)
<allee> Better?? don't know I use orig.tar + alioth svn checkout of debian/ dir.  pkg builds out of the box here.
<allee> About polishing: see http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-kde/kde-extras/wlassistant/trunk/debian/TODO?op=file&rev=0&sc=0
<Tonio> would you like my source package ?
<allee> Yupp.  I'll merge everything
<Tonio> i'm sorry but I am up for 42 hours whithout sleeping, I don't understand everything actually lol :)
<Tonio> okay let me send it to you just a sec
<allee> But in case your interested, it's no big deal to get write access to the repo.  merge dist independent stuff on trunk and ...
<Tonio> I didn't add a watch file as it was the initial release for my, not an update
<Tonio> allee: not that I don't want to ;)
<allee> ubuntu spedific stuff in wlassistant/branches/kubuntu
<allee> Tonio: pity :)
<Tonio> but I'm packaging for ubuntu, some people would like that I help as a MOTU, I have personnal projects to maintain, and a girlfriend to get married with lol
<Tonio> I can send you all packagesyou want, that's not a problem ;)
<Tonio> but concerning uploading, I may forget unfortunately ;)
<Tonio> I even don't have enought time towork on my website actually.....
<Tonio> the other problem is that I don't have a debian based computer to check the packages ;)
<allee> Tonio: no problem. 
<Tonio> yes with pbuilder that might be okay
<Tonio> you're right ;)
<allee> Tonio: btw I don't have a debian sid host too at the moment
<Tonio> allee: http://www.planetemu.net/temp/wlassistant.tar.gz
<Tonio> you have all inside
<allee> Tonio: In case you pkg anything that's below: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-kde/kde-extras/ send me the diff.gz
<allee> you can of course check trunk/debian or branches/ubuntu for latest additions
<Tonio> okay
<allee> Tonio: thx that very kind
<Tonio> I may package knemo when upgraded ;)
<allee> saves me some time
<Tonio> that's normal, if I wouldn't do that for you I would be better in the microsoft's world lol ^^
<allee> grep the svn version.  and debuild -i it.  Works perfectly on hoary (not tired breezy yet)
<Tonio> I'll try, but maybe tomorrow, I really have to go to sleep... I a an important meeting tomorrow and I start feeling I will get there with very small red eyes lol
<Tonio> 43 hours up now.............. damn...........
<allee> orig tarballs for the debian/ dirs alioth are at http://pkg-kde.alioth.org/kde-extra/orig.tar.gz/
<Riddell> Tonio: go to sleep
<allee> ah no knemo tarball.  Uploading ...
<Tonio> ah Riddell just let me send him the diff ;)
<Tonio> no you're right, my eye don't se much actualy ;)
<allee> wget tarball; svn co kde-extra/<pkg>/trunk/debian;  debuild -i; works in breezy/hoary most of the time
<allee> Tonio: wait a bit ;)
<Tonio> allee:  not possible sorry ;)
<Tonio> see ya tomorrow ;)
<allee> Tonio: I'll promise there are there tomorrow only waiting for you
<allee> nite Tonio 
<Tonio> ^^ okay, I'll come :)
<Tonio> bye guys !
<Riddell> aseigo: go on, you can tell us
<Riddell> hmm, no
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jr/amarok/ amarok 1.3.2 testers wanted
<seth_k> yay, /me yoinks amarok debs
<amu> moin
<\sh> Riddell: can't we get around this stupid .so problem without depending on python-dev for pykdeextensions?
<amu> who needs pykdeextensions, just drop the package  :D
<verwilst> Riddell: hello!
<\sh> amu: no ways :) it's the only method to write kcm modules in python ;)
<hunger> Riddell: Just tried speedcrunch... it is way to strange for normal users IMHO.
<hunger> Riddell: and it can not do half the stuff kcalc does (like converting between hex and dec, etc).
<hunger> Riddell: Could we please get kcalc back in kubuntu-devel?
<hunger> Riddell: Plus speedcrunch has no help.
<amu> \sh: ehuh    
<amu> so cool. got such a new minimac for my desk  
<Riddell> \sh: I'm sure we can but I've no idea how
<Riddell> \sh: I did try fixing the libtool install path but it didn't make any difference
<verwilst> Riddell: probs creating the debs?
<\sh> amu: send me one ;)
<\sh> Riddell: will check this evening how to fix this issue
<hunger> Riddell: How about using abakus instad of speedcrunch? (http://grammarian.homelinux.net/abakus/) That has KDE integration.
<elvirolo> hi all
<elvirolo> are there any plans about making packages for _all_ of kde 3.5 beta 1 ?
<apokryphos> already told you... but anyway :)
<verwilst> hehe
<elvirolo> just to know if they had more info :)
<apokryphos> hm, kgeography has no xpm for the menu entry. What to do?
* apokryphos will leave it with none for now
<author> Hi guys.. who is the responsible person of the kubuntu forums?
<apokryphos> eh?
<apokryphos> Ubuntuforums provide their own moderators for the Kubuntu forum, I believe; one of which might be in #ubuntuforums
<author> http://kubuntuforums.net/ -> http://www.kubuntu.org/ [News] 
<author> apokryphos: this forum i meant ;)
<apokryphos> ah, hadn't seen that before. Kubuntu.org is of course owned by the kubuntu devs; kubuntuforums is third-party, I'm reasonably sure
<author> mhm i think its offical?
<jjesse> semi offical author 
<author> ah
<apokryphos> jjesse: who runs it?
<jjesse> apokryphos: i don't know, but i know there is some discusion scheduled for the community council meeting
<apokryphos> jjesse: oh; when's the next?
<jjesse> apokryphos:  Sep 27th 2005 at 20:00 UTC
<apokryphos> but ergh, phpBB can be real ugly :P
<jjesse> i'm going to do my best to be there this time
<apokryphos> missed the last one too? Slacker 8)
<author> but i mean on the kubuntu website was the text "kubuntu use the infratructur and support from ubuntu".. and now this text is not on the website.. 
<apokryphos> aha, a news article posted on it (on kubuntu.org)
<author> apokryphos: sorry my english.. 
<apokryphos> you meant that earlier? Oh ok.
<author> exactly, in former times the website stood on
<Riddell> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/
<Riddell> (not announced yet or something)
<Tm_T> soo, new place to dump ubuntu-nonrelated stuff from community ;)
<Tm_T> I think it's good thing though
<amu> Riddell: my upload failed last night, i'll reup it tonight 
<Riddell> amu: yeah, I saw that :(
<Riddell> rsync is your friend
<amu> sure :)  
<elvirolo> hi all ...
<elvirolo> does anyone know if musicbrainz support for mp3's in amarok is planned ?
<Riddell> elvirolo: it's not really possible, linking musicbrains against libmad means we would have to have libmad on the CD and the lawyers don't like that
<elvirolo> i see
<elvirolo> so i have to recompile it ?
<Riddell> elvirolo: you need to recompile libtunepimp, add libmad to the build-depends in debian/control and run debuild
<elvirolo> ok, I need to RTFM to do all that
<elvirolo> BTW, great KDE packages :)
<Riddell> libmad-dev that should be
<_tonio> hi all
<Riddell> hi _tonio 
<Riddell> anyone tested amarok 1.3.2 http://kubuntu.org/~jr/amarok/
<Riddell> ?
<_tonio> hi Riddell  -> I'm gonna do it
<_tonio> let me on minute ;)
<\sh> Riddell: amarok-1.3.2?
<\sh> new?
<\sh> oh no
<Riddell> \sh: oh yes
<Riddell> with alsasink 
<\sh> fck
<_tonio> Riddell: do you know this service menu -> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=23981
<Riddell> been on pause here last night and doesn't seem to have memory leaked
<_tonio> should be nice to have it in kubuntu for complete newbies no ?
<_tonio> I tested with my girlfriend, and dpkg seems to hard for her lol ^
<_tonio> you even can make a right click on a weblink poiting to a deb ;) that's nice ;)
<Riddell> _tonio: yes, been meaning to look at that.  thanks for reminding me
<Riddell> hmm, do we want people to be able to install stuff from the web I wonder
<_tonio> that's the question ;)
<_tonio> I think when kubuntu will have more kde apps packages it might not be necessary, but at the moment, it can unfortunately I think....
<_tonio> Riddell: first good point -> alsalink ;)
<_tonio> 2nd good point, artsdlink works nice ;)
<_tonio> only strange thing is that package appears as "broken" in synaptic.....
<_tonio> strage !
<_tonio> strange
<Riddell> _tonio: there's no deb source, just download and dpkg --install
<_tonio> I know, that's what I've done, but normally they appear as "locally installed package"
<_tonio> Riddell: it is a problem with the version kdelibs4c2
<_tonio>  amarok-gstreamer dpend de kdelibs4c2 (>= 4:3.4.91); cependant:
<_tonio>   La version de kdelibs4c2 sur le systme est 4:3.4.2-0ubuntu4.
<Riddell> _tonio: ah fooey, I packagead with kde 3.5 beta 1 installed
<_tonio> appart from that, everything is fine, and really better that 1.3.1
<_tonio> yep
<Riddell> now we just need to persuade mdz to let it in
<_tonio> mdz ? wo is he ?
<Riddell> the ubuntu distro master
<Riddell> his approval is needed for upstream version changes this late in the release cycle
<_tonio> ah........ because itr is in main and not universe of course :)
<_tonio> well letting the old crapping version would be a sad thing, really ;) but og course he should have so many things to get out.....
<\sh> Riddell: u put khelpcenter in suggests?
<Riddell> \sh: I think I just copied your one for that
<\sh> Riddell: ok..u ask mdz or should I? 
<Riddell> \sh: have you tested it?
<\sh> Riddell: no..I'm doing it just now..compiling it
<\sh> just have to fix this bloody apt-file thingy
<Riddell> apt-file thingy?
<elvirolo> hum
<elvirolo> i just noticed that amarok constantly uses up > 70 % CPU here...
<\sh> apt-file package
<Riddell> elvirolo: which version?
<\sh> Riddell: but if you say, it's ok..and you don't see any memleak..I'll trust u in those things more then I trust me ;)
<elvirolo> Riddell: 1.3 with both gst & xine
<\sh> woot?
<Riddell> \sh: well dunno, it's been on pause, maybe if it's on play for ages it gets worse
<Riddell> elvirolo: which 1.3?
<\sh> Riddell: I'll test just now after compiling
<\sh> Riddell: u mixed the changelog
<elvirolo> Riddell: 1.3.1
<amu> Riddell: upload complete 
<amu> 59aa34f1e6a84d6669310150181480ad  kubuntu-hoary-live-i386.iso
<\sh> Riddell: the version history is not in order as it should be ;)
<Riddell> elvirolo: please give 1.3.2 a try  http://kubuntu.org/~jr/amarok/
<Riddell> \sh: in the changelog?
<elvirolo> Riddell: ok
<\sh> Riddell: yepp
<Riddell> elvirolo: let us know how you get on
<elvirolo> sure
<Riddell> amu: downloading
<Riddell> \sh: what did I do wrong?
<\sh> amarok (2:1.3.1-0ubuntu2) breezy; urgency=low
<\sh> this was my entry
<\sh> amarok (1.3.0-1) unstable; urgency=low
<\sh> comes after 2:1.3.1 and not as a newer version ;) 
<\sh> 1.3.2-1 -> 1.3.1-2 -> 1.3.1-1 -> 1.3.0-1 -> 2:1.3.1 
<\sh> 1.3.2-1 -> 1.3.1-2 -> 2:1.3.1-ubuntu -> 1.3.0-1 ... this is the correct order, is it?
<\sh> Riddell: i can sort it out
<Riddell> I wonder if we should have a tunepimp-mp3 and musicbrainz-mp3 in universe
<Riddell> lots of people are missing their musicbrainz
<elvirolo> hum
<elvirolo> same prob for amarok 1.3.2
<Riddell> elvirolo: what do you do to get the problem?
<elvirolo> elvirolo: just play a mp3
<Riddell> elvirolo: what engine?
<elvirolo> both gst and xine
<Riddell> elvirolo: which output?
<elvirolo> same for ogg's in fact
<Riddell> osssink or alsasink?
<elvirolo> alsa
<Riddell> elvirolo: any paticular mp3 or all of them?
<elvirolo> all of them
<elvirolo> mp3's, ogg's, mpc's ...
<Riddell> strange
<_tonio> lu;)
<\sh> give me a bit time..I'll check it as well :)
<elvirolo> wow, it gets up to 90 %
<elvirolo> i'm going to bed
<elvirolo> thanks for your help
<elvirolo> good night (or whatever)
<\sh>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<\sh>  7001 shermann  15   0 50872  21m 7920 S 13.9  4.4   1:34.13 gnome-terminal
<\sh> 18691 shermann  15   0  119m  42m  22m S 11.6  8.4   0:06.82 amarokapp
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> that's why we have konsole
<\sh> looks ok..for xine and gstreamer
<\sh> ehe..evolution and xorg are eating between 34m and 40m ,-)
<\sh> so what the hell ,-)
<\sh> 512m have to be filled up...and the gig swap too ,-)
<\sh> amarok has now a pretty volume control 
<\sh> did u see it? 
<Riddell> I like it
<\sh> yeah
<\sh> I think it's not more broken then 1.3.1 ;) so let's go for it
<Riddell> the track counter slider still not that great
<\sh> yeah...they will fix it in 1.4 ;)
<\sh> will u ask mdz? 
<Riddell> ok
<\sh> then he will all the bugs back to u ;)..
<\sh> btw...do u have a general kubuntu bugs list or address which can hold 2 or more email address to forward all the bugs assigned to "kubuntu-bugs@bla"?
<Riddell> \sh: not sure what you mean
<\sh> Riddell: all the kde bugs are assigned to you...a more common email address like kde-bugs@ubuntu.com or something would help to forward the bugs to a team
<Riddell> \sh: there's the kubuntu-bugs@ mailing list
<Riddell> \sh: can you send that to me too?
<\sh> sure
<\sh> send
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> it consumes actually 8 Megs more then 1.3.1
<\sh> but it's nicer on the cpu usage actually
<\sh> can be that elvirolo had beagle running
<Riddell> why would that effect amarok?
<\sh> it would affect memory consumption and cpu utilisation
<Riddell> of amarok?
<\sh> Riddell: he never mentioned amarok itself ;)
<\sh> top - 23:13:17 up  5:01,  4 users,  load average: 0.49, 0.56, 0.71
<\sh> Tasks: 114 total,   1 running, 113 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<\sh> Cpu0  : 24.4% us,  1.9% sy,  0.0% ni, 73.6% id,  0.0% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.0% si
<\sh> Mem:    516364k total,   510608k used,     5756k free,     6628k buffers
<\sh> Swap:   979956k total,    92616k used,   887340k free,   228532k cached
<\sh> Riddell: I honestly don't know where he looked at...
<\sh> and evolution eats more cpu time then amarok when it starts to check for mail on imap servers ...
<\sh> ok...amarok 1.3.2 looks ok for me :)
#kubuntu-devel 2005-09-28
<Riddell> hmm, amu's live CD is broken and I can't work out why
<Riddell> hunger: the latest abakus wasn't packaged, speedcrunch was, that's why I went with speedcrunch
<apokryphos> Riddell: Hi, I've done what I can, but I don't know how to generate/write/create the control entries for the new applications. Any hints?
<Riddell> apokryphos: emacs debian/control
<Riddell> copy and paste and adapt existing ones
<apokryphos> heh, ok
<_tonio> Riddell: little question about universe branch of ubutu, is it getting closed when ubuntu is released ?
<apokryphos> Riddell: and, how does it know what files to look in for the .install stuff? Is that handled from the control too?
<_tonio> because I can see a hudge packages waiting for revuing and breezy is so close.....
<_tonio> apokryphos ?
<Riddell> _tonio: yes, universe is frozen on release
<Riddell> apokryphos: give the .install file the same name as the package name in the control file
<_tonio> arf..... sounds like so many packages will not be uploaded isn't it ?
<Riddell> _tonio: whany in particular you want to see?
<_tonio> apokryphos: sorry your nick sound very close from a friend of mine and I've done the confusion ;)
<apokryphos> no problem =)
<apokryphos> thanks Riddell; I'll try now
<_tonio> Riddell:  no not especially, I was just wondering ;)
<_tonio> I hope I haven't spend all that time packaging for nothing ^^
<_tonio> Riddell: but to answer you I really think wlassistant is a must have or breezy ;) that app rocks ;)
<Riddell> wlassistant is on my todo for tomorrow then :)
<_tonio> you're gonna package it ? or revuing my one ?
<_tonio> sorry stupid question
<_tonio> damn I have difficulties to read, still lacking sleep.....
<Riddell> _tonio: reviewing
<_tonio> k
<_tonio> ;)
<_tonio> going to sleep bye all !!
<apokryphos> 'night tonio|away
<tonio|away> ;) tou too
<tonio|away> you too
<apokryphos> Riddell: .so files are generally what exactly?
<apokryphos> writing description for libkvoctraincore (which contains all those)
<apokryphos> Nevermind that; I'm getting an arch-error now; weird, since I have a 32-bit athlon, and all things in control look a.o.k.
<apokryphos> Will call it a night
<verwilst> hi Riddell 
<verwilst> anything to compile for me?
<Riddell> guy made a splash for the kdm theme http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29410
<Tonio-> hi
<\sh> Riddell: looks ugly with thos funny icons 
<verwilst> yip, ugly idd :$
<verwilst> what about moodin'? ;)
<\sh> Riddell: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29426
<Tonio-> Riddell: another one ;) http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29410
<Tonio-> done by the guy that did the kdm theme you included, with the same color sheme :)
<Riddell> Tonio-: I pointed that one 2 minutes before you came online :)
<Tonio-> ah oki ;) this guy is doing great job ;)
<Tonio-> Riddell: I tested and his kdmtheme + splash + wallpaper alltogether gives a very nice aspect, very homogen (don't know if that's correct english)
<Riddell> MoodinKDE look nice but it's too late for a new package like that in main
<Tonio-> Riddell: just posted the whishes for Adept as we discussed...
<Riddell> cool
<Tonio-> little question, hasn't Adept an icon for the moment ??? because if not my brother is graphist, I might ask him ;)
<Riddell> Tonio-: it has no icon, all submitions very welcome
<Tonio-> Riddell: okay, what kind of format is required ? svg, png bmp ? what size too ? I will send an email to my brother, but I don't know what is required to build an icon set ;)
<Riddell> Tonio-: SVG, (and PNG sizes 16 to 128)
<Riddell> it should fit in with the crystal theme
<Riddell> and should convey "package manager" somehow
<Tonio-> "convey" -> means ?
<Riddell> give the message of
<Tonio-> okay, well something oriented in the way synaptic and kynaptic icons are ;)
<Tonio-> the mail is sent to my brother, that myght interessted him, I will let you know ;)
<Tonio-> might
<Riddell> cool
<Tonio-> he his thinking o trying linux so i could be his first contribution, he cannot refuse lol
<Tonio-> involving graphists to linux is hard, really ;)
<Riddell> tell me about it
<Tonio-> I will for sure ;)
<Tonio-> and about the splashscreen you pointed two minutes before I came, will you include it finally ?
<Riddell> I need to test it out but it's the mostly likely candidate
<Riddell> the current splash screen isn't that great
<Tonio-> ok ;)
<Tonio-> well the concept is nice, kubuntu appearing letter by letter is okay, but well, colors are (for my eyes) badly choosen ;)
<Riddell> it's the colours used by kde 3.5
<apokryphos> I think the current splash is better than the other one (even if it would maintain a bit of consistency); those icons do look.. bad
<Tonio-> Riddell: ah ok didn't knew ;)
<apokryphos> Riddell: so, any idea why I'd be getting be getting a binary-arch error 2?
<Riddell> apokryphos: what's one of those?
<Riddell> ah, make error
<apokryphos> yeah
<Riddell> well you need to see the error message above
<apokryphos> I do?
<Riddell> apokryphos: what's the error that causes make to error?
<apokryphos> as I recall, it was that one, but I'll re-get it
<apokryphos> # make[1] : Leaving directory `/root/kdeedu/kdeedu-3.4.91'
<apokryphos> make: *** [binary-arch]  Error 2
<apokryphos> debuild: fatal error at line 765
<apokryphos> Riddell: seems to be first n' only error
<Riddell> there must be an error above that
<Riddell> what's above that?
<apokryphos> a lodda text -- if there is an error, my konsole doesn't scroll that high
<apokryphos> one sec, I'll pastebin
<apokryphos> http://pastebin.com/371861
<Riddell> apokryphos: that's a makefile, not a compile output
<apokryphos> Riddell: that's output from debuild -nc
<apokryphos> I tried making kdeedu, it went for about half an hour (evidently past that point, that is), just fine
<apokryphos> problem must be with some setting I did, perhaps
<Riddell> why is it outputting a makefile
<Riddell> that's crazy
<apokryphos> I think so too :)
<apokryphos> if worst comes to worst, and I can't compile it again for <insert obscure reason> I figure I can just send you the debian/ folder, since it has pretty much all the needed changes
<Riddell> yes, it'll need to wait until I'm done with koffice is all
<Riddell> which could take a while
<apokryphos> shall I put it up available for you now, or try anything else?
<apokryphos> can't believe this nonsense happening just when I'm coming to the end of the road :/
<Riddell> you could try a fresh build
<apokryphos> does that involve me putting the debian/ into a freshly extracted kdeedu-3.4.91, or just a debuild?
<Riddell> just a debuild
<\sh> Riddell: btw...did u get an answer from mdz (amarok-1.3.2?)
<Riddell> \sh: don't think so
<\sh> Riddell: think about icpf integration ;)
<Riddell> \sh: what's that?
<\sh> http://ipcf.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<\sh> #
<\sh> Better Desktop of Presence Management/Connection Management for IM/Mail etc. (see [WWW]  IPCF - Inter-Personal Communication Framework)
<\sh>     *
<\sh>       Thinking of ShtoomVoIP Breezy Goal, dotUbuntu etc. we should work on this project to have a transparent framework for the (K)Ubuntu Desktop. Together with a Launchpad Integration for User Authentication and some newly created community services like Mail/Jabber/SIP we could have a highly integrated desktop.
<\sh> that's my BoF proposal for UBZ ,-)
<Riddell> \sh: slap it on the list then
<\sh> 6
<\sh> k
<apokryphos> Riddell: after long time...same error :/
<apokryphos> and still producing that dang Makefile
<Riddell> and sending it to stdout?
<apokryphos> I presume so; exactly the same as before
<Riddell> crazy
<Riddell> debuild -S and give me a URL to the .diff, .dsc and .orig, I'll try and take a look
<apokryphos> ok, thank you :)
<apokryphos> gah, finally found the gpg issue (doing chroot /var/somechroot) apparently doesn't look in /root/ as ~ despite you being root
<apokryphos> uploading now, anyhow; though, no diff generated from the debuild -S?
<Riddell> debuild -S should make a .diff.gz file
<Riddell> unless the .orig is named wrongly and it can't find it
<apokryphos> orig.tar.gz; seems fine
<Riddell> apokryphos: what's the .orig full file name?
<apokryphos> I have to head out literally now, so if those two aren't enough, then I'll have to try to do it later
<apokryphos> kdeedu-3.4.91.orig.tar.gz
<apokryphos> http://www.giannaros.org/kde3.5/breezy/kdeedu/
<apokryphos> sorry about this; I'll get back to it when I can
<verwilst> kdeedu_3.4.91 ;)
<apokryphos> Riddell: sorry about that; back now
<\sh> phew
<\sh> Riddell: please have a look on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUIM/DesktopIntegrationSIPIM so u know what'll come up in the future ;)
<\sh> Riddell: I have the feeling that changing the songs in amarok takes longer in 1.3.x then in 1.2.x
<Riddell> \sh: how do you mean?
<Riddell> that's no crossfade
<\sh> Riddell: if you click with your mouse on another song it takes more time (seconds) then before in 1.2.x
<Riddell> \sh: click (select) or double click (play)?
<\sh> when it's playing already, 
<JRe> \sh: may be it's because there is now a fading with xine
<\sh> JRe: running gstreamer alsaink
<\sh> no fading
<JRe> \sh: ha ok
<\sh> or my laptop is fck up
<\sh> will see it later...when I reboot
<\sh> 3 secs to change a song with gstreamer alsa
<Tm_T> \sh_away: hmm, alsasink is buggy atleast
* lamont puts kdebase against the wall and beats the hell out of it
<lamont> Riddell: ICE ^^^
<Tm_T> =)
<lamont> Riddell: knetworkconf, ditto.
<Riddell> lamont: fairly expected, I'm doing an uplo
<Riddell> upload of kdebase probably tomorrow
<lamont> kewlness
<lamont> Riddell: a list of log files containing the string 'internal compiler' will shortly be available at build.mmjgroup.com/~buildd/kde-errors.txt
<lamont> (once the find| grep finishes..)
<lamont> done
<lamont> only 7 logs
<lamont> (that's libk* and k*, nothing else)
<lamont> kdebase, kdebindings, kdegraphics, kdelibs, kdenetwork, kdepim, kdenetworkconf
<lamont> where at least one of those is fixed now. :)
<Riddell> "Unknown host build.mmjgroup.com"
<_tonio> Riddell: my brother is gonna see to make a little icon set for adept this week end ;) You wanted to be aware, you are !
<Riddell> cool
<apokryphos> Riddell: anything I should do for the moment? You think it would be best to just leave the debian/ up somewhere?
<apokryphos> damn, I hate being a hassle :)
<Riddell> apokryphos: start another module?
<apokryphos> Riddell: would you really want me doing that :P
<apokryphos> probably not a good idea
<apokryphos> so far: one thing I packaged and seemed ok was borked (bad dependencies), second thing I tried failed miserably, and last one I tried... didn't really work
<apokryphos> I guess I could try to organise the debian/ (one thing I can apparently do)
<lamont> Riddell: buildd.mmjgroup.com, sorry
<lamont> Riddell: buildd.mmjgroup.com/buildLogs looks alot like p.u.c/~lamont/buildLogs, but only for hppa/sparc
<_tonio> 'hite all
<_tonio> 'nite
#kubuntu-devel 2005-09-29
<lamont> logs/kdebase_4:3.4.2-0ubuntu3_20050923-1331
<lamont> logs/kdebindings_4:3.4.2-0ubuntu3_20050922-2108
<lamont> logs/kdegraphics_4:3.4.2-0ubuntu2_20050922-2225
<lamont> logs/kdenetwork_4:3.4.2-0ubuntu3_20050923-0036
<lamont> logs/kdepim_4:3.4.2-0ubuntu2_20050923-1153
<lamont> logs/kdetoys_4:3.4.2-0ubuntu1_20050923-1549
<lamont> logs/knetworkconf_0.6.1-3ubuntu6_20050923-1403
<lamont> logs/koffice_1:1.4.1-0ubuntu6_20050923-1418
<lamont> logs/konversation_0.18-1ubuntu3_20050923-1503
<lamont> logs/ksystemlog_0.3.2-0ubuntu1_20050923-1518
<lamont> logs/sanekonsole_0.2-0ubuntu1_20050923-1537
<lamont> logs/smilutils_0.3.0-7build1_20050915-0216
<lamont> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> lamont: all compiler errors or are some dep wait on another?
<lamont> that's grep -l 'internal compiler' logs/*
<lamont> if the version is current, it's busted
<Riddell> ok
<lamont> oh, and the log can be found on buildd.mmjgroup.com/buildLogs in the correct place
* lamont notes that kdeedu is now 67% and 1 hour into the build... gonna consider getting cranky if it fails.
<pef> hello
<_tonio> hi
<elvirolo> hi all
<elvirolo> the lack of mp3 support for musicbrainz is rather annoying ... why not make a version of the library with mp3 enabled available in universe ?
<Riddell> koffice 1.4.2 tested needed:  deb http://kubuntu.org/koffice142 {hoary,breezy} main
<OculusAquilae> k I'll test them
<jpatrick> They're working here
<Riddell> jpatrick: hoary or breezy?
<jpatrick> Breezy
<Riddell> groovy, thanks
<Riddell> need a hoary tester now
<jpatrick> I think I prefered the old logo
<Riddell> jpatrick: which old logo?
<jpatrick> The old KOffice Workspace one
<Riddell> it's never had one before
<jpatrick> it was a little lighter
<jpatrick> Where are Krita's docs?
<OculusAquilae> ok runs on breezy
<OculusAquilae> no hoary box here :-)
<Riddell> jpatrick: good question
<verwilst> anybody else has troubles playing movies/sounds with breezy?
<verwilst> kaffeine always says "No URI handler implemented for 'file-name-here.avi/wmv/...'"
<verwilst> and then shuts down
<verwilst> xine plays the files, but without sound
<verwilst> it says "unsupported codec : Audio Codec: MPEG Layer 2/3"
<verwilst> any ideas? :$
<verwilst> it really sucks :p
<Riddell> verwilst: you need to install the gstreamer mpeg plugins
<verwilst> i'm not using gstreamer?
<verwilst> amarok-xine doesn't play mp3 either
<jpatrick> It's Breezy's default engine afaik
<jpatrick> package is gstreamer0.8-mad
<verwilst> just installed gstreamer0.8-plugins
<verwilst> lemme try
<verwilst> ok, that fixes one part
<verwilst> now for the other: "Can't init Video Driver 'xvimagesink' - trying another one..."
<verwilst> :$
<verwilst> verwilst@Fluffy:~$ gst-register-0.8 | grep xvimage
<verwilst> Added plugin xvimagesink with 1 feature.
<verwilst> so it's in
<verwilst> but it can't init it..
<verwilst> why?
<jpatrick> :/
<jpatrick> If only ALSA saw my sound card
<verwilst> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15270
<verwilst> this is the same thing
<elvirolo> hi
<jpatrick> hello
<elvirolo> will the administrator-mode bug be fixed in the final release of breezy ?
<jpatrick> It's an upstream (?) bug
<elvirolo> ah, I see ...
<verwilst> could i disable arts?
<verwilst> cedega nags about it :p
<verwilst> cs is nicer with sound :p
<Riddell> verwilst: cedega?  cs?
<jpatrick> Cedega = Wine for Games
<jpatrick> No idea what cs could mean...
<\sh> cs == counter strike
<Tm_T> yuk
<verwilst> it rules :d
<verwilst> cs : source that is
<OculusAquilae> Is it normal that kde shows the fonts on smaller screens (same resolution) bigger?
<OculusAquilae> on breezy, all other apps are as normal
<JRe> Riddell: there are some 3.5 packages to port on amd64?
<Riddell> JRe: sure, all of them
<JRe> Riddell: where are the sources ?
<Riddell> JRe: same place as the binaries
<JRe> ok
<Riddell> use deb-src in the apt/sources.list line
<JRe> Riddell: ok thanks!
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, what's going to go in the empty middle space on the new Kubuntu splash? (which looks great)
#kubuntu-devel 2005-09-30
<_tonio> hi everyone
* OculusAquilae is away: away
* OculusAquilae is back.
<jpatrick> Riddell: ping
<je4d> Riddell: are there any handy qt4 packages for kubuntu?
* OculusAquilae is away: there :-)
* OculusAquilae is back.
<Riddell> jpatrick: hi
<Riddell> je4d: breezy has qt4
<jpatrick> Riddell: The KOffice 1.4.2 seems to be working fine for a bunch of people
<jpatrick> I've had no luck on Hoary users tho
<Riddell> jpatrick: no luck finding hoary users?
<jpatrick> no
<jpatrick> I think I'll post it on UbuntuForums
<Riddell> good idea
<jpatrick> I posted it on the Kubuntu ones
<jpatrick> only one person replied :P
<je4d> Riddell: bah, i'm still on hoary :/
<Riddell> je4d: ooh, fancy testing the koffice packages?
<_tonio> Riddell: do you need testing for Koffice ?
<Riddell> sure
<_tonio> okay, let me check for the repo
<Riddell> deb http://kubuntu.org/koffice142 {hoary,breezy} main
<_tonio> Riddell:  thanks ;)
<_tonio> Riddell: I'm just packaging yakuake -> VERY nice app ;) do you know it ?
<_tonio> Riddell: let's go for 1 hour testing koffice and I will let you know ;)
<\sh> Riddell: u didn't get any message from mdz until today (amarok)?
<Riddell> \sh: nope :(
<\sh> Riddell: ok..I'll ping him tomorrow again ;)
<_tonio> Riddell: problem with kspread on my computer, importing MS xls document craches the application....
<_tonio> Riddell: appart from that, looking good ;) Kwrite seems to be fine too !
<Riddell> kword?
<Riddell> _tonio: can you send me that xls document?
<_tonio> I have two, yes I can
<_tonio> Riddell: http://altmenorg.planetemu.net/20050914-Inventaire%20ESH.xls
<_tonio> Riddell: http://altmenorg.planetemu.net/Parc%20SAPI%20&%20NLA%20au%2001072005.xls
<_tonio> Riddell: restarted KDE and it seems to be working now....
<_tonio> Maybe a problem with the cash (I used koffice old version this afternoon)
<Riddell> _tonio: first one opens fine for me
<_tonio> both opens now fine for me, after kde relaunching.... But I had to relaunch to get that working ;)
<_tonio> otherwise, all tests I have done are correct with kwrite, kspread, kpresenter, karbon14
<_tonio> I don't know and use the other applications ;)
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmm, I can't use amarok in kde beta
<Tm_T> Riddell: just complaining about /dev/dsp already in use
<Riddell> Tm_T: which amarok, which beta?
<Tm_T> kde beta 1
<Tm_T> and my amarok is always from svn
<Tm_T> strange thing
<Tm_T> supposed to work
<Tm_T> I'm not sure if it's kde or amarok
<Tm_T> everything lese is fine in kde
<Tm_T> s/lese/else
<Tm_T> Riddell: gstreamer is the key, amarok with xine is ok
#kubuntu-devel 2005-10-01
<je4d> Riddell: sure, i'll install them now..
<je4d> Riddell: hoary packages are broken; they depend on kdelibs 3.5 beta
<Riddell> err, oops
<Riddell> je4d: good thing you tested :)
<je4d> lemme know if & when you want me to try again.. i'm off to bed now
<\sh> Riddell: I reassigned 15931 to my bugzilla account...
<Tm_T> hmm, any reports about computer restarting in kde 3.5 beta 1 ?
<Tm_T> I woke up this morning and realised that my computer was rebooted :p
<Tm_T> was kind of "wtf, where's my X"
<Tonio-> hi everyone
<Tonio-> Riddell: did you know you pointed an error I have commited to all my packages ;)
<Tonio-> I have to rebuild eveything ^^
<\sh> Riddell: kubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com  was the bugmail-address? I want to create a kubuntu team in launchpad
<Tonio-> hi \sh 
<\sh> morning Tonio- 
<Riddell> \sh: yep
<Tonio-> morning Riddell 
<Riddell> yo Tonio- 
<Tonio-> Riddell:  thanks for the spent on revuing my packages, you found an error I did for all of them ;) I had to repackage everything ;)
<\sh> Riddell: I will insert this address as team address:)
<Tonio-> Riddell: but concerning the three packages you reviewed yesterday, I assume everything is now fine
<Tonio-> Riddell or \sh , my brother is working on an icon set for adept, and he asked me if the debian logo was gpl ?
<Riddell> Tonio-: don't use the debian logo, this is kubuntu
<\sh> Riddell: can you check your account page on LP ? 
<Tonio-> because it is a deb package manager, he thinks about adding a part of the debian logo somewhere
<Tonio-> yes but is adept designed for kubuntu especially ?
<Riddell> Tonio-: it should be distribution neutral
<Tonio-> okay ;) but on kubuntu a .deb file has a debian logo ;)
<Riddell> "KUbuntu Team (Administrator)"
<\sh> Riddell: right...can u try to add new members?
<Riddell> who to add?
<Riddell> Tonio-: about kompose, there's a version in debian and your version makes a lot of packaging changes, I don't know if it's a good idea to get out of sync with debian
<\sh> Riddell: i don't know..who else have upload rights, member rights ?
<\sh> Riddell: regarding the kubuntu community? 
<Riddell> is Mez a MOTU?
<Riddell> and pef?
<\sh> mez is 
<\sh> pef I don't know
<\sh> but anyways...we can add them both, if they're doing kubuntu development...they're able to fix bugs
<Riddell> mez added
<Tonio-> Riddell: okay, let's get sync with debian ;)
<Riddell> Tonio-: I recommend you make a version of the kompose package with minimal changes from the debian, then that can be uploaded no problem.  then you can talk to the debian maintainer about switching to cdbs etc
<Tonio-> so just uupdate and change names and that's it ?
<Tonio-> the problem was that the debian version was absolutly not compatible with Daniel's policy ^^
<Tonio-> It would get a big NO if with the original deian folder Riddell  ;)
<Riddell> Tonio-: it doesn't need to go in REVU if it's just an update
<Tonio-> ah ? where to put it in that case ?
<Riddell> me?  \sh?
<Tonio-> ah okay, but better sending an email or something like that that uploading ;)
<Tonio-> I'll do that this afternoon with a minimal changes
<Tonio-> after finishing correcting all my other packages (damned error on manpages deletion !)
* Riddell tempted to add ogra to kubuntu group, just for kicks
<\sh> Riddell: can we add bugs.launchpad.net to the kubuntu-bugs mail list?
<Riddell> \sh: how do you mean?
<\sh> Riddell: there must be a mail send out to register the contact address "kubuntu-bugs@..." but this is a ML address so we have to include this address to the mailmal
<Riddell> you want launchpad kubuntu entires to go to kubuntu-bugs@?
<\sh> Riddell: yep..malone bugs as well..
<Riddell> fair enough, I've no idea how to do that
<\sh> Riddell: u r mail list admin, too :) so whitelist *@bugs.launchpad.net (the bugs are send out via mail like bugno@bugs.launchpad.net)
<Riddell> \sh: you've set up the launchpad side of that then?
<\sh> Riddell: yeah...already :)
<\sh> there must be a mail coming from LP that you have to confirm to use this address for the team...
<\sh> Riddell: the other way is, that I setup something on my root ,-)
<Riddell> "Launchpad: Validate your team's contact email address"
<\sh> Riddell: yep...and this is dholbachs advise
<\sh> 12:54 < dholbach> \sh: ^(.*)bugs.launchpad.net
<\sh> 12:55 < dholbach> \sh: in privacy options -> accept these nonmembers
<Riddell> "Application error.  Unauthenticated user POSTing to page that requires authentication."  got to love launchpad
<\sh> grrr...I have a damn bunch of kubuntu bugs now in my inbox ,-)
<Riddell> "Contact email address validated successfully"
<\sh> Riddell: ok...now whitelist the address in mailman ;) like dholbach suggested ;)
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Riddell> hi dad
<Riddell> done
<\sh> ok...
<Tm_T> Riddell: aye aye sir
<\sh> Riddell: can u set for the launchpad stuff that it's unmoderated, or that I'm unmoderated? ,-)
<\sh> We have received a message from your address `sh@sourcecode.de'
<\sh> requesting an automated response from the
<\sh> kubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com mailing list.  We have seen 10 such
<\sh> messages from you today.  In order to avoid problems such as mail
<\sh> loops between email robots, we will not be sending you any further
<\sh> email responses today.  Please try again tomorrow.
<\sh> *cry* 
<Riddell> \sh: done (I think)
<\sh> Riddell: I'm so sad now ;)
<\sh> Riddell: and can u please moderate the already received mails from sh@sourcecode.de ,-)
<Riddell> done
<\sh> thx :)
<\sh> wow..interessting things ;)
<\sh> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/743
<Riddell> isn't audiocd in main?
<\sh> yes ;)
<Riddell> and that's reported against kdelibs
<\sh> check the date
<\sh> On:  Ubuntu kdelibs
<\sh> Date: 2005-05-23 
<Riddell> what about it?
<\sh> it's old
<\sh> it's hoary
<\sh> but it is valid ;)
<Riddell> audiocd:/ has a flac folder for me
<\sh> not for me
<\sh> kcontrol -> 
<\sh> sound-system -> audio-cd
<\sh> runtime evaluation?
<\sh> lemme try
<Riddell> the FLAC stuff may just not have any options
<\sh> i don't see in kcontrol any flac tab
<Riddell> there may just not be one
<\sh> i think so..cause in audiocd:/ there is one flac folder
<Riddell> need to check the output of ./configure on kdemultimedia to be sure
<Riddell> "lame not found, MP3 support will be built into audiocd:/, but"  nothing about flac
<Riddell> and flac-dev is a build-dep and ./configure passes all the flac tests
<\sh> upstream? http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=108033
<\sh> it's not a bug of kde, it's just not there ;) 
<\sh> coffee + cigarette...
<Tm_T> better, coffee & chocolate
<JRe> better, one apple and one kiwi :)
* Riddell returns with freshly made hummous
<JRe> e
<JRe> miam
<\sh> Riddell: I will close it as upstream ;)
<Riddell> \sh: close the flac beastie?
<\sh> Riddell: yep..rejected with info to upstream
<Riddell> yep
<verwilst> hummous?? :p
<Riddell> nothing quite like freshly made hummous for lunch
<verwilst> what's that :p
<verwilst> sounds like rotted plants :p
<verwilst> or is that hummus
<verwilst> you must be a fertile man :p
<verwilst> although i don't want to know :p
<kkasina> Hi Riddel
<Riddell> hello kkasina 
<kkasina> I finally figured out what was causing the program that I was testing to erase the irc topics - remember a while back when I logged in as Kmorp? Well the program assumes that its creating a new channel and the topic is set to NULL.
<Riddell> that's an evil program you have there
<kkasina> Infact jpatrick kicked me out then. Hi jpatrick.
<jpatrick> Hello
<kkasina> Anyway the program is no more. I dumped it
<kkasina> Anyway Riddel. I got myself some free time and wanted to give a helping hand. Wondering if you can give me a hint on starting out.
<jpatrick> kkasina: where/when did I kick you out?
<kkasina> jpartick: really a long time back. Does Kmorp erasing topics on #Kubuntu-devel and #Kubuntu ring a bell? ;)
<jpatrick> oh yeah
<jpatrick> kkasina: I didn't kick you :/
<Riddell> kkasina: you could go through the kubuntu bugs on launchpad and work out which can be closed and which are valid
<Riddell> oh well
<\sh> guys...anyone how can confirm http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16375
<\sh> amarok-1.3.1 and ipod problems
<Tm_T> sorry, don't have ipod :/
<\sh> saltydog is helping out :)
<\sh> thx anyways :)
<Tm_T> good
* jpatrick can't install Kopete from svn
<jpatrick> needs autoconf 2.53
* seth_k transfers to iPod via firewire
<seth_k> dunno if I've ever tried with amarok tho
<seth_k> \sh, I just transferred 11 mp3s to my 3G 40GB iPod via Firewire, Amarok 1.3.1-0ubuntu2
<seth_k> \sh, at the end of the transfer it crashed
<\sh> seth_k: ok..and u had FAT format on the HD?
<\sh> oops
<seth_k> let's see if it actually put them on there
<seth_k> one sec
<seth_k> nope
<seth_k> they weren't actually copied
<seth_k> yes, it is FAT format
<\sh> http://amarok.kde.org/component/option,com_simpleboard/Itemid,/func,view/catid,8/id,8149/#8149
<\sh> sht upstream
<\sh> seth_k: can u transfer the bug pls?
<\sh> argl...confirm i mean...I'm a little bit tired :(
<seth_k> okay
<seth_k> should I mark it upstream and move it to bugs.kde.org ?
<seth_k> confirmed
<\sh> seth_k: thx :)
<\sh> seth_k: moment..I write something :)
<\sh> seth_k: u have a backtrace as well?
<seth_k> I will do one real fast but I bet it looks the same
<seth_k> looks just the same as the other guy's
<\sh> seth_k: ok...I don't find a bug in b.k.o. and now I'm on #amarok
<seth_k> I found nothing on b.k.o either
<\sh> k...I will file a bug
<seth_k> ok
<seth_k> French class for me :)
<seth_k> I will check the bug later
<\sh> Riddell: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=113377 can u change the product to amarok? i didn't find it in the products list :(
<Riddell> \sh: done
<\sh> Riddell: thx...b.k.o. is a bit strange somehow
* Riddell thinks bugzilla.ubuntu.com is strange
<\sh> Riddell: really, I didn't find amarok as product ;)
<Riddell> you would have to search
<\sh> ok...next time..I thought it should be in the product list at the beginning :)
<Riddell> that is a strange bit I admit
<Tonio-> Riddell: you'll maybe have to adept icons toonigh, I'm currently working on it with my brother
<Riddell> Tonio-: that would be great, new version out tomorrow so tonight would be perfect
<Riddell> tvo: any idea why the google search bar in konqueror doesn't have an icon?
<Tonio-> okay, we'll do our best
<Tonio-> Riddell: this new google bar in breezy make me crazy !!!
<Tonio-> when you type several words it come back to blank, have you seen this ?
<tvo> Riddell: where does it not have an icon?
<tvo> Tonio-: let me test
<Tonio-> tvo: in fact don't type to fast, wait 2 seconds between words ;)
<Tonio-> tvo: if you type with the speed of light it is okay ^^
<Riddell> tvo: on new installs
<tvo> Tonio-: ok, confirmed. if google suggest does return nothing the box is cleared, that's a bug
<Riddell> tvo: that too :)
<Tonio-> yes, and that REALLY annoying ;)
<tvo> Tonio-: hehe, I can understand, I'll fix it asap :)
<tvo> Riddell: and it shows up if you once you've loaded google at least once? if that's the case i think i've seen it before
<Riddell> tvo: yeah, something like that
<tvo> I assumed that was intended behaviour of the searchbar. there must be a cache somewhere for those icons. I'll look into that too
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> tvo: your about:konq patch doesn't seem to do anything
<tvo> Riddell: did you select a default searchprovider ?
<Riddell> tvo: dunno, how do I do that?
<tvo> Riddell: in konqueror: settings>configure konqueror>web shortcuts>
<Riddell> tvo: ah, that adds it
<Riddell> how do I get it to search local files?
<tvo> choose kio-locate or kio-clucene or another local searchprovider
<Riddell> ah hah
<Riddell> so I need to turn that on by default
<tvo> yeah guess so. something configurable seemed better than hardcoded anyway
<Riddell> what else does default search provider change?
<Riddell> ah, it changed if I just type random stuff in the address bar
<tvo> yep
<tvo> maybe it should be configurable separate from the default search engine?
<tvo> ie. an extra box on the web shortcuts config page
<Riddell> sounds like too many options to me
<tvo> btw, i'm looking into hibernate for a bit - filed some bugs against acpi-support to make /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh kdm/kde aware
<tvo> yes, i agree with that, personally i don't even use the searchbar :s
<tvo> neither the about:konq one nor the googlebar
<Riddell> they're for people who don't know about gg:
<tvo> true
#kubuntu-devel 2005-10-02
<Riddell> Tonio-: how's the icon?
<allee> Riddell: http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/breezy/Pkgs.php contains a latest digikam & co pkgs
<allee> libkipi too late because it's in main
<allee> digikam and digikamimageplugins (still beta) so maybe too early for breezy
<allee> libkexif and kipi-plugins (universe):  upload to revu?
<Riddell> allee: is it a good idea to get libkipi and kipi-plugins out of sync?
<allee> Riddell: out of sync?  libkipi and kipi-plugins release are independent
<Riddell> aah
<Riddell> what's new in libkexif?
<Riddell> I mean what kind of release, major or minor
<allee> some minor bug fixes + visibility stuff
<allee> minor
<Riddell> is it likely to break any rdepends?
<allee> I update libkipi and libkexif only and gwenview and digikam 0.7.4 shows now problem.  I would expect libkipi/libkexif low risk
<Riddell> sebas: is there a bug reporting place for guidance?
<Riddell> sebas: (I don't have any to report, just need it for main inclusion report)
<Riddell> allee: groovy, I can upload if you want
<allee> Riddell: fine with me.  Only digikam* better wait until rc1 (then there will also docs included)
* allee explores lauchpad with respect to above pkgs ...
<Tonio-> Riddell: finishing with the colors
<Tonio-> Riddell: in fact we have tried different things but it is not easy to make something that make people think "package manager" and that doesn't ressemble to synaptic, kynaptic or kpackage....
<Riddell> I can imagine
<Tonio-> finally it will ressemble a bit, of course ;)
<Riddell> not necessarily a bad thing, people will recognise it's meaning
<Tonio-> trying to make something different has been what we call in french "un flop"
<Tonio-> a big failure lol
<Tonio-> Riddell: i agree with that yes
<allee> Riddell: are you interested to upload latet digikam* 0.7.4 pkgs or should I use revu?  breezy is still at 0.7.2 :(
<Riddell> allee: what's in debian?
<allee> 0.7.4-5 is in sid
<Riddell> need to test that on breezy then and ask for a sync
<allee> 'k I build and test on breezy.  [automatic sync is a bit tricky afaiu] 
<Riddell> allee: thanks
<allee> Riddell: isn't there a switch/trick to disable running of automake during build.  I'm blind or tired :(
<Riddell> allee: which package?
<allee> digikamimageplugins (from sid)
<Riddell> if it detects that a makefile.am has changed it runs automake.  or something.
<allee> yeah, but date seem to be okay.  Maybe I overlooked something.  I remebered something about maintainer mode but ...
<allee> found it (I was blind).  Now searching appropriate target for touching ...
<Riddell> "We received a request from the user named 'ripper_on (jhonny-cac)' trying to join the team 'Kubuntu Team'"
<Riddell> who?
<crimsun> hmm, I should probably join that team
<allee> Riddell: digikam* 0.7.4: http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/breezy-experimental/
<allee> Riddell: I'll do some more testing tomorrow, but on first tests looks fine.  comments welcome
<allee> Riddell: one note: -doc pkgs are in non-free already due to GFDL
<Riddell> hmm, wonder how ubuntu handles that
<Riddell> a question for tomorrow
* Riddell beds
<allee> nite Riddell (and to me too ;)
<Tonio-> Riddell: are you still there ?
<Tonio-> the icon is (almost) finished
<Tonio-> don't know if you'll like ;)
<Tonio-> no your not....
<Tonio-> I'll make a package and send you that by email
<Tonio-> hi all
<Tonio-> Riddell: bad news but I receive the icon at 3 am, and... well, not like what I thought...
<Tonio-> in fact my brother didn't took care of the kde lok and feel, and that results an icon mostly designed for mac....
<Tonio-> I tried with kde this night, it renders horrible....
<Tonio-> We will have to restart it toonight, but of course we will not have it finished for today...
<Tonio-> to many details, colors too mucj brown....
<\sh> Riddell: who is ripper_on 
<\sh> (jhonny-cac)
<\sh> who applied for kubuntu-team membership?
<Tonio-> hello \sh 
<\sh> hi Tonio- 
<Tonio-> \sh: Riddell revued some of my packages and asked me to see with you.
<Tonio-> two of them seem to interesst him for breezy, wlassistant and kdetv
<Tonio-> he told me to see with you for revuing ;)
<allee> FWIW as a 'better-than-nothing-for-now' icon I would use the blue '>' icon used in adapts window all over the place. 
<allee> Tonio-: wlassistant is almost ready at http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/kde-extra/
<allee> Tonio-: I use it on hoary already
<Riddell> \sh: no idea who that is, I declined his membership
<Tonio-> allee: I too, but it is not on ubuntu repository at the moment ;)
<allee> Tonio-: yeah, I know.  I was much more busy with digikam & co than I thought. I hope to find time for a revu upload soon
<allee> but if someone is faster no problem :)
<Tonio->  Riddell sorry for the icon but I think my brother didn't understood it was a specific kde appication ;) the icon isn't ready according to its very different look and feel that standard kde apps based icons.
<Tonio-> Riddell: I hope we'll finish a good one for tomorow or at least the end of the week.
<JRe> Tonio-: does your brother wants to make another icon? i need one ;) ;)
<JRe> Tonio-: for KFormat :)
<\sh> Riddell: k. thx :) 
<\sh> Tonio: yes..will have a look :)
<sebas> [00:17:53] <Riddell> sebas: is there a bug reporting place for guidance?
<sebas> mailto:simon@simonzone.com, CC: sebas@kde.nl
<Riddell> sebas: and are there any open bugs ?:)
<sebas> Riddell: None I know of (no major breakge at least).
<sebas> I changed something that might've introduced funkiness, though: serviceconfig and userconfig now are "enabled" if run as normal user, but have the "edit" stuff (the things you'd need root privileges for) disabled, as opposed to disable the whole mainwidget.
<sebas> The same needs to be done for mountconfig (will be one of my next changes).
<sebas> We're not planning to introduce risky stuff though for mount-, user- and serviceconfig, so updating the package with latest svn should be quite safe.
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tonio-> hi all
<Tonio-> Riddell: I'm on the icon this time
<allee> Tm_T: hi
<allee> hi Tonio- that is   grmbl bloody tab
<Tonio-> Riddell: I'll do it with him and you'll get it today for sure... Sorry for yesterday and thanks for the revuing
<Tonio-> evening  allee ;)
<Tm_T> allee heya
<allee> Tm_T: now a hi to you
<allee> btw anyone using digikam?
<allee> I see a bug in breezy, I've not seen in hoary :(
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> just downloading breezy packages
<allee> start digikam: selected a image, rmb and rotate it.  Is the thumbnails rotated too?  Not here with 0.7.2, 0.7.4 :(
<Riddell> Tonio-: cool
<Riddell> tvo: any progress with the google bar fixes?
<tvo> Riddell: yes. I fixed the Tonio- bug pointed out. I'm still investigating the icon thingie..
<tvo> I'm probably on the right track for the latter but I'm not there yet
<Tonio-> tvo nice for the bug ;)
<Riddell> tvo: I knew I could count on you :)
<tvo> hehe :) thanx
<tvo> Riddell: do you want a new patch with the bugfix, or wait until I figure out that icon thingie too ?
<Riddell> tvo: may as well wait
<tvo> ok
<Riddell> any volunteers to package KSniffer?  http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=26258
<Tm_T> ok, what should I do then?
<Riddell> Tm_T: are you volunteering to package it?
<Tm_T> to kde3.5 ?
<Tm_T> sure
<Riddell> Tm_T: have you made packages before?
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> but it's time to do
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPackagingGuide
<Tm_T> hoary/breezy?
<Riddell> breezy
<Tm_T> oh, sure
<Riddell> start by making a breezy chroot
<Tm_T> just downloading breezy packages
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<Riddell> then take a look at an existing package with  apt-get source katapult (for example)
<Riddell> read through the new maintainers stuff
<Riddell> get the source and make it into a .orig.tar.gz
<Riddell> add a debian directory
<Riddell> and you're done :)
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> ok, I'll do it first thing tomorrow
<Tm_T> first I try upgrade from hoary to breezy
<Tm_T> taking just 3h anymore to donwload :p
<Tm_T> at least I have adsl, don't have to use gprs anymore
<Riddell> gprs?  ouch.  paying by the MB for breezy dist-upgrade wouldn't be nice
<Tonio-> Riddell: 15 minutes and you get the svg icon
* Riddell gets excited
<Tonio-> ho you know it will not be a kind of art, just an icon ;)
<Tm_T> Riddell: =)
<Tm_T> Tonio-: show it to me ;)
<Tonio-> Riddell: we have just spend a lot of time on "how to make it a bit like synaptic to evoque package manager, but quite different"
<Tonio-> that was a real big deal ;)
<Tonio-> Tm_T: just wait for it to be finished
<Tonio-> effect on the cd is not quite over
<Tm_T> aye
<Tonio-> just having a little trouble on the cd, we don't agree on wich one to choose ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-09-25
<nixternal> i selected both of them, not knowing which one was the issue
<nixternal> the baltix i don't get
<fdoving> baltix? 
<fdoving> that's another distribution.
<fdoving> if you don't mind i'll change kde-systemsettings (ubuntu) to kde-guidance (ubuntu)
<nixternal> go for it ;)
<fdoving> confirmed.
<nixternal> good deal
<crimsun> (reject the baltix task if you need to)
<fdoving> done.
<_Sime> which version(s) of pythn are installed?
<nixternal> well well well, if it isn't good ol' mr. crimsun himself ;)
<_Sime> which is the default python?
<nixternal> 2.4.3
<fdoving> 2.4.3 here too.
<_Sime> works here.
<_Sime> my edgy is up to date too.
<nixternal> imbrandon: why do you have daffy duck for a drake? ;)
<imbrandon> dapper drake, and its darkwing duck ;)
<nixternal> ahh, looks like daffy to me ;)
<imbrandon> a "dapper" ( dressed up nice" duck ;0
<nixternal> dapper dan ;)
<nixternal> heh, i googled "drake" to find you a handsome mallard, but instead the first to pictures were boobs
<nixternal> s/to/two
<fdoving> you were lucky then :)
<nixternal> hehe, so it looks
<fdoving> well.. i have to go get some sleep.
<fdoving> nite.
<nixternal> g'nite, thanks for the help earlier!
<fdoving> my pleasure, nite.
<Hobbsee> morning all
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato :)
<Jucato> what's up? :)
<Hobbsee> i'm trying to make our phone work
<Jucato> phone at home? or at work?
<Hobbsee> home
<Hobbsee> ah, got it :)
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> Hobbsee: from where does Ubuntu get it's Firefox? from Debian or directly from Mozilla?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: pass.
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> Might be interested to read this: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=354622 about Debian packaging a modified Firefox (not using the logo) yet using the Firefox name, just like us
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 354622 in firefox "Using Firefox as the app name without official branding is still" [Serious,Open]  
<Jucato> lol... didn't know Ubugtu also displayed Debian bugs :)
* Hobbsee heard discussion of that
* Hobbsee also leaves firefox well alone :P
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> but isn't Firefox the browser you use? :P
<kwwii> moin
* seaLne bangs head off wall after realising he forgot to apply patches in debian/rules
<Jucato> hi kwwii! :)
<seaLne> kwwii: you in dublin?
<kwwii> seaLne: yepp
<kwwii> hi Jucato 
<Jucato> how are things there?
<seaLne> kwwii: ah when did you arive? 
<kwwii> seaLne: really late saturday evening
<Jucato> did you get there in time for the pizzas?
<seaLne> ah never saw you yesterday
<kwwii> Jucato: I missed the pizzas
<Jucato> aw... :(
<kwwii> (which, from what I heard, is good)
<kwwii> the pizza was not apparently very tasty
<Jucato> "Best pizza is probably the Mexican Spicy, followed by Chicken BBQ." - Adriaan de Groot
<Jucato> I've been craving for pizzas the moment I read those blogs...
<kwwii> oh, yeah, chicken bbq and mexican pizza, that sounds italian
<seaLne> hehe
<Tonio__> yop
<Jucato> hi Tonio_
<Jucato> Tonio_, will Ubuntu be affected by the recent Debian-Firefox issue?
<Tonio_> Jucato: which one ?
<Tonio_> I don't use firefox so.... :)
<Jucato> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=354622
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 354622 in firefox "Using Firefox as the app name without official branding is still" [Serious,Open]  
<Jucato> ah. I was just thinking, since we're almost doing the same thing as Debian (Firefox name, but not the Firefox logo)
<Tonio_> hum, yes that's possible
<Jucato> Tonio_: btw, what browser do you use?
<Tonio_> konqueror :)
<Tonio_> hum, yes that's a complicated issue.
<Jucato> nice!! (glad I'm not the only konqi fan around :P)
<Tonio_> in a certain way, firefox is a common name, an animal.
<Tonio_> I think the trademark is "mozilla firefox"
<Tonio_> but well debian had the autorization to use firefox trademark
<Jucato> but then there was a change of management/policy, so now what was approved before isn't ok anymore?
<Tonio_> and I don't think the mozilla foundation would say anything against ubuntu, since the usage of firefox by default on ubuntu is important for them, as it is for ubuntu
<kwwii> heh?
<Tonio_> hi kwwii
<kwwii> why in the hell should we have to use the firefox logo? is it law?
<kwwii> Howdy Tonio_ 
<kwwii> that is silliness, if you ask me
<Jucato> well, it seems like they're trying to do that. If you use the Firefox name, you have to use the entire trademark package, including the logo
<kwwii> boah, then fsck them
<kwwii> that is stupidity
<Jucato> "In skimming the ubuntu version of the Debian patchset, I'm not 
<Jucato> sure I'm comfortable with some of the changes shipping with official branding, but this isn't the right place to discuss that.
<kwwii> so, we have to include a logo that does not fit with our icon style, great
<kwwii> that will become very noticeable in oxygen
<Jucato> btw, that quote was from the MozCo guy...
<Jucato> about Ubuntu's version
<Tonio_> Jucato: yes I can see the issue at the bottom
<Tonio_> Jucato: in fact mozilla seem to consider that if you wanna change the sources somehow you have the change the name......
<Tonio_> Jucato: stupid opinion in my view with an open source software
<Jucato> or go through the eye of a needle to get those patches/changes approved..
<Tonio_> Jucato: I don't give a shit on this....... we have done by far deeper changes in konqueror, and nobody minds.......
<Tonio_> Jucato: mozilla doesn't seem to understand what "distro implementation" means...
<Jucato> yeah... MozCo is unbelievable...
<Jucato> heh... glad we ship Konqi by default in Kubuntu :P
<Tonio_> yes
* Tonio_ is listening to "Stockholm Syndrome" by Muse on Absolution [Amarok] 
<Jucato> :)
<Tonio_> let's talk about good things :)
<Tonio_> I don't mind mozilla since I consider firefox is a "failure" :)
<Jucato> hah!
<Tonio_> yes, read at what was annouced when firebird was annouced...
<Tonio_> "a fast, lightweight and simple browser based on mozilla"
<Tonio_> what is firefox today ? the exact oposite...
<Tonio_> that's what I call a failure :)
<Jucato> "lightweight"? maybe firebird was... but firefox? :P
<Tonio_> firefox is slow, heavy and hard to configure (about:config is a pain)
<Tonio_> it has become incredibly powerfull, complicated and heavy
<Jucato> about:config reminds me so much of gconf-editor (sorry) :P
<Tonio_> yes, that's why I don't use gnome :)
<Tonio_> that's a failure in their roadmap in my opinion
<Tonio_> but if people are comfortable with firefox, cool for them.... but that's it for me
<Jucato> hm... talk about good things... pizza at the akademy... :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: hehe
<_Sime> Tonio_: hi
<_Sime> Riddell: hi
<Jucato> hi _Sime! :)
<_Sime> Tonio_: new kio patch is on the wiki. Fixes a couple of problems.
<_Sime> Jucato: hi
<Tonio_> _Sime: great ;)
<_Sime> those fixes will make Riddell happy too. ;-)
<Tonio_> _Sime: building and uploading
<_Sime> thanks man
<Tonio_> _Sime: does it fix the audiocd:/ blank content issue ? ;)
<_Sime> Tonio_: no, the other problems were more serious. 
<_Sime> Tonio_:   --> TODO
<Tonio_> _Sime: hehe okay ;)
<Riddell> _Sime: you rock!
<Riddell> Tonio_: can you handle?  I can't upload anything
<Tonio_> hehe, hi Riddell
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes I'm already building
<_Sime> you don't have to tell; I was there. :)
<_Sime> ^ me
<_Sime> I think that fixes the worst of the problems now.
<Jucato> Riddell rocks, Tonio_ rocks, _Sime rocks, imbrandon rocks... so many rocks... :P
<_Sime> yes it is very Flinstones around here.
<Jucato> heh
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> Jucato: that's probably because kde rocks ;)
<Jucato> no wonder why Kubuntu rocks!
<Jucato> right on! :P
<Tonio_> Riddell: new langpacks are there, I will tell you about translation (broken or not)
<Riddell> Tonio_: works for me
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe, yes but what other language than english do you use ? :)
<Jucato> :P
<Riddell> Tonio_: I've been french all week
<Riddell> Parametres du System
<Riddell> les Fiches
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe, okay :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: and concerning the menus in applications, everything is in french ?
<Tonio_> I though we had to wait for new langpcks to be out to see the change.
<Riddell> oui
<Riddell> yes, new packs should be in no?
<seaLne> langpacks wouldn't upgrade for me this morning
<Tonio_> hum yes but they don't install here... probably a dependancy issue, I'm checking
<Tonio_> seaLne: same here :)
<Tonio_> seaLne: I assume one dependancy hasn't built
<seaLne> i hate ruby!!!!! autohell grr
<Tonio_> seaLne: we just have to wait since langpacks are not fully built afaiks
<seaLne> k
<GNUro> hi
<Tonio_> hi el
<el> hey Tonio_ :)
<Tonio_> :)
* el is tired..... too much lunch!
<el> coffeee!!
<Tonio_> el: hehe
<Hobbsee> hey el, Tonio_ 
* Hobbsee hands el some coffee
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!!
<Tonio_> yop Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato 
* Jucato wonders if Hobbsee can give  him some tea, too... <--- too much dinner...
* Hobbsee heard someone talking about Jucato on the radio, on her way to work
* Hobbsee is munching on dinner now
* Hobbsee hands Jucato some tea
<Jucato> thanks! :)
<Jucato> ooh... your tea is dangerous Hobbsee.. it made el quit leave :P
<jsgotangco> el was here?
<jsgotangco> ohh
<Jucato> oh there she is :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Jucato> wb el :)
<jdong> how ironic.... compiz/Xgl is making my video playback go faster
<Jucato> heh
* jdong curses at ATI
<jdong> xv is broken in xorg 7.1 with fglrx
<jdong> so obvious solution: Xgl xv pbuffer acceleration!
<jdong> hehe
<Lathiat> heh
<seaLne> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3243
<seaLne> anyone else fancy looking at qtruby4 package?
<Lathiat> why 'libqt0...'
<Lathiat> ah qt3 ones are like that anyway
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  i wonder if we were planning to update kaffeine at all
<bddebian> Heya
* Jucato wonders if Ubuntu/Kubuntu will ship w/ build-essential...
* Jucato ducks for possible incoming flames...
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<seaLne> nah that would be usefull
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee wouldnt wish it being distributed, but hasnt read the long thread on ubuntu-devel about it
<Jucato> I really pity the ndiswrapper users who are caught in a catch-22 situation because it's not there...
<Jucato> but I'm no security expert, so...
<jdong__> Jucato: what's this about?
<Hobbsee> ndiswrapper is on the cd.
<jdong__> it is?
<jdong__> that'd be nice
<Jucato> er... was it ndiswrapper or something else that needs compiling?
<jdong__> Jucato: if you want the latest ndiswrapper, you need to  compile
<jdong__> and a lot of times running the latest SVN build does increase success
<Jucato> ah (btw, not me. but lots of other users)
<jdong__> i've got two cards that work better with ndiswrapper
<jdong__> well, one of them only works with ndiswrapper
<jdong__> the other one has REALLY sucky native drivers
<Jucato> their catch-22: they need to compile in order to make the drivers work to connect to the internet, but they need an internet connection to be able to download build-essential...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ndiswrapper-utils never needs compiling
<Hobbsee> i've never been able to get it to work, modprobe always fails, but technically it works
<jdong__> Jucato: are we no longer shipping the compiler / kernel headers?
<Jucato> or should that be "theoretically" it works?
<jdong__> i thought Edgy does that now
<Jucato> jdong__: heh we ship the kernel headers, but not the compiler, last I checked
<jdong__> and no, you don't need to compile anything to get ubuntu's ndiswrapper working
<jdong__> Jucato: hehe, that seems kind of pointless :)
<jdong__> just in case you wanted to leisurely browse through the kernel headers :P
<Jucato> what's even more pointless is that 686 headers were installed by default, even if a generic image was the one installed :P (don't know if it was fixed, though)
<Jucato> that was Knot 3
<jdong__> lol
<jdong__> is ther ea such thing as 686 headers anymore?
<Jucato> !linux-headers-686 edgy
<ubotu> linux-headers-686: Obsoleted by: linux-headers-generic. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.8 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Hobbsee> i believe it's a metapackage
<jdong__> Depends: linux-headers-generic
<jdong__> it's generic alright
<Jucato> it was probably fixed. but when I installed Knot 3, it didn't install linux-headers-generic
<bddebian> Heya Jucato
<jdong|laptop> hmm, kaffeine can't stream from fish://?
* jdong|laptop switches back to GNOME in protest
<Riddell> kioslaves don't stream
<Jucato> ooh hi Riddell!
<jdong|laptop> Riddell: then how come I can directly open smb:// media?
<jdong|laptop> but trying to do the same with fish:// transport, kaffeine insists on copying the whole file locally, then playing
<jeroenvrp> anyone have a solution for the flash-problem in Konqueror?!
<Jucato> which flash problem?
<jeroenvrp> Jucato: this one: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=8802.0
<jeroenvrp> proberly the firefox-crash has something to with flash showing grey in konqueror and opera
<jeroenvrp> in firefox I cab solve this in adding export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 in /usr/bin/firefox
<Jucato> ah.. thought it was a Dapper issue...
<jeroenvrp> Jucato: no edgy
<jeroenvrp> dapper never has this problem
<jeroenvrp> Jucato: OK, I temporaly solved the konqueror problem
<jeroenvrp> I did a export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 on the commandline
<jeroenvrp> and started konqueror from the command line afterwards
<jeroenvrp> Jucato: see my post http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=8802.msg37444#msg37444 - there is the solution
<jeroenvrp> the problem is that composite in xorg is enabled by default and that will cause problems for some users, incl me
<jdong> ah, composite, that explains it
<Jucato> ah yes
<jdong> that's why my fglrx  box doesn't crash but my nvidia box does
* jdong takes back around 20 explicatives about nvidia
<jeroenvrp> jdong: yes it must be driver related
* jeroenvrp must go for 10 min
<Tonio_> _Sime: I DID IT !!!!!!!!
<Tonio_> haha
<Tonio_> _Sime: I have grouped the three icons for viewmode :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Tonio_> http://tonio.homelinux.org/capture12.png
<Tonio_> Riddell: I assume that's the way you wanted it right ?
<Hawkwind> 404 error
<Tonio_> http://tonio.homelinux.org/tmp/capture12.png
<Tonio_> Hawkwind: sorry ;)
<Tonio_> toma: ping ?
<toma> Tonio_: 10 minutes?
<Tonio_> toma: sure ;)
<Tonio_> just to tell you I finally found the way to group the "view" icons :)
<fdoving> bug 62223
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62223 in kde-guidance "Monitor & Display, User Management, Disk & Filesystems - All Broken" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62223
<fdoving> bug 33259
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33259 in kde-guidance "The module Display could not be loaded" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33259
<fdoving> looks like atleast one dapper 6.06.1 users still experience this problem.
<Hawkwind> I can confirm that here too actually
<Hawkwind> I just discovered it yesterday that when I click on display systemsettings crashes completely
<fdoving> please re-open the bug, and add your comments :)
<fdoving> i can't confirm as i don't have any dapper machines with X.. 
<toma> Tonio_: cool!
<Tonio_> toma: just by playing with desktop files.... no source patch needed
<toma> wow
<_Sime> Tonio_: cool, I would like to see those icons fixed,
<toma> Tonio_: amazing....
<Tonio_> _Sime: I have prepared kdebase and kds packages, but uploads now needs approval, due to beta freeze......
<fdoving> _Sime: any clue about bug 33259 ? is it the same as 62223 ? 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33259 in kde-guidance "The module Display could not be loaded" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33259
<_Sime> Tonio_: ok,
<Tonio_> _Sime: same for your V6 kio patch...... not approved at the moment, I have to ping Mithrandir
<_Sime> Tonio_: oh, you have packages for your icon fix and my v6 patch.
<Tonio_> _Sime: yes, v6 is in package version 27 and I have a pending 28 that'll have to wait a bit :)
<Tonio_> _Sime: I'm currently pinging mithrandir to approve kdebase with your patch
<Tonio_> _Sime: concerning my work on icons, it is not bugfix, so there is no emergency
<GNUro> sera
<GNUro> hi
<Tonio_> yo
<imbrandon> moins 
<rouzic> Hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> ello
<Tonio_> hey imbrandon
<Tonio_> imbrandon:  http://tonio.homelinux.org/tmp/capture12.png
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I finally did it ;)
<imbrandon> nice
<Tonio_> imbrandon: so don't upload kds since I have a package to upload after the freeze :)
<rouzic> Tonio_: This is a beta?
<imbrandon> heh i'll try not to ;)
<Tonio_> rouzic: net released cd will be beta yes
<rouzic> wow
<Tonio_> imbrandon: we really need this in universe http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3205
<Tonio_> imbrandon: any moment to revu ? the package is about the perfection
<rouzic> why no use the Plastik theme?
<marseillai> Tonio_: c'est quoi l'icone sous knetworkmanager ?
<imbrandon> what?
<imbrandon> Tonio_: sure i'll revu and upload it here in a few minutes
<imbrandon> rouzic: what are you talking about ?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: great
<marseillai> ah oki powermanager
<Tonio_> marseillai: de quoi tu parles ?
<Tonio_> ah vi :)
<marseillai> et le cadenas ?
<marseillai> jamais vue lui
<Tonio_> kgpg ?
<marseillai> ah oki ...
<marseillai> pas l'utilit
<Tonio_> bah ca sert toujours :)
<Tonio_> cec i dit j'en ai chi mais on va enfin avoir une icone pour switcher de vue :)
<marseillai> mouais ... g que ma cl ssh
<Tonio_> mais comment ca a t galre de grouper les modes
<marseillai> mchant!!!!!
<Tonio_> de quoi mechant ?
<marseillai> pouvoir switcher de vue
<marseillai> et on va pouvoir associer une vue a un dossier? ca marchait plus ca.
<Tonio_> hum, je sais pas comment on fait ca
<Tonio_> mais y a pas de raison que ca marche pas
<Tonio_> en tous les cas mon patch n'est pas li a ca
<marseillai> ca marchait plus dans dapper
<marseillai> oki
<Tonio_> il touche pas le code
<Tonio_> bah faut essayer dans edgy
<Tonio_> je crois que ca a t rsolu avec 3.5.4 mais j'en suis pas certain
<marseillai> je passerais mon fixe sous peu! le laptop g pas envie
<marseillai> le powermanager me dplait
<Mez> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Tonio_> bah il marche bien
<Tonio_> Mez: hehe, you're right, but as it doesn't discuss a lot here........ ;)
<imbrandon> Tonio_: there is no orig.tar.gz there
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hu ?
<imbrandon> i went to go run revu-tools on it and noticed no orig.tar.gz only a diff.gz
<imbrandon> heya Mez 
<Tonio_> Mez: any feedback concerning katapult and amarok ? did you finally understood the point, since it always worked here...
<Mez> Tonio_ I'm just working on a fix... it's a lil bit of a PITA but I'm half way there
<Tonio_> imbrandon: what the hell happened.......
<Tonio_> Mez: hehe okay :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: the orig was there, I built it
<Tonio_> imbrandon: okay I'm reuploading
<imbrandon> ok
<Tonio_> imbrandon: ust reuploaded with the orig, let's see what happens......
<Tonio_> imbrandon: there is something going wrong on revu with this package, raphink already had to nuke an upload.....
<raphink> what package?
<Tonio_> raphink: transkode
<Tonio_> raphink: orig dissapeared on revu.....
<Tonio_> raphink: I just reuploaded, let's see what happens
<raphink> ok
<Tonio_> imbrandon: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3249
<Tonio_> imbrandon: you can revu this time
<imbrandon> Tonio_: cool ok
<DaSkreech> Anyone happen to know how to apt-get remove Xubuntu?
<toma> apt-get remove xubuntu 
<DaSkreech> There is no xubuntu :-P 
<toma> xubuntu-desktop?
<DaSkreech> Meta package
<toma> so what do you want to do then?
<DaSkreech> I thought an aptitude remove gtk* might work
<jdong> DaSkreech: removing gtk is kind of painful and deep :)
<jdong> DaSkreech: but zapping gtk libs will nuke xubuntu pretty well
<jdong> DaSkreech: the best way is to dig through your /var/log/dpkg.log, try to locate the session where xubuntu-desktop was installed
<jdong> awk or cut out the names of the installed packages
<jdong> pipe it to xargs and apt-get remove -yy --force-yes :)
<jdong> but do be careful
<GNUro> jdong: you use rt2570 module?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-09-26
<bddebian> Heya
<ryanakca> hey
<bddebian> Hi ryanakca
* jdong angrily pulls up terminal and issues a sync
* jdong mumbles a bit about KDE
<freeflying> morning all
<imbrandon> heya freeflying
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee!
<ryanakca> why isn't/how would I get kdeutils listed as a "Product" in launchpad so that I can link an upstream bug to it?
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato 
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure that "upstream product" matters
<Hobbsee> i tend to set it to kdebase, and just link the bug numbetr
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> bug 58049
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58049 in kdeutils "Kgpg crashes when I sign/verify clipboard" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58049
<ryanakca> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=129267
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 129267 in general "Kgpg editor crashes when decrypting" [Crash,New]  
<ryanakca> btw, if the master bug triagers hunt me down... *makes sure to point to Hobbsee*
<Hobbsee> haha
* Jucato takes note of that...
<Hobbsee> well, yeah...i'm in -qa, so i'm expected to get it right, i think
<Jucato> who's the master bug triager anyway?
<ryanakca> IntegrityError
<ryanakca> A server error occurred.
<Hobbsee> dholbach or sflaw?
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you are? :)
<Hobbsee> i dont think there is one
<ryanakca> those two...
<Jucato> ah sflaw I think.. (Simon Law, right?)
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> yep
<ryanakca> yes, in montreal :)
<crimsun> I think you mean seb.
<crimsun> (or are you asking who heads up QA?)
* Jucato is now confused....
* ryanakca doesn't know
<ryanakca> I was just saying that if someone hunts me down and lectures me, I'll tell them that they have the wrong person, and that hobbsee blackmailed me into doing it
<crimsun> seb has a ridiculous amount of karma from bug triaging, so he's who I'd consider to be the "master"
<crimsun> sfflaw heads up QA
<Jucato> ok :)
<Hobbsee> heh
* ajmitch is somewhere near the bottom of the list
<Jucato> any chance of KDE bug 133388 being fixed before Edgy is released?
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 133388 in general "Manage Repositories is disabled" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=133388
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ask mornfall 
<Jucato> Hobbsee: do I really really have to?? *gulps*
<Hobbsee> sure, he's not going to eat you
* Hobbsee hugs mornfall 
<Jucato> heh
* Jucato wonders if mornfall is available for comment...
<ryanakca> Hey Mornfall, wonderful day, isn't it, eh?
<ryanakca> Jucato: seee, that wasn't so hard... you try :P
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> intentionally misspelling his name doesn't count :P
<Jucato> well, his name was mentioned 3x already, so I'm presuming he's not available. :)
<Jucato> yikes! it's 1am in UTC... 
<imbrandon> 1:37
<Jucato> oh yeah... took a quick glance and didn't notice the minutes :)
<Jucato> hm... Katapult's Documents catalog doesn't search recursively into folders, right? you have to specify the path starthing from $HOME?
<Hobbsee> hehe, i'm getting bugged about being the maintainer of kopete, instead of apachelogger
* Hobbsee should really change that field
<Jucato> Hobbsee: ooh apachelogger is going to having a "timeout" so you'll probably be doing that soon anyway...
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> it's the fact that i usually modify it, i tend to do the bugfixes, and apachelogger's patches seem to be on crack sometimes anyway.
<Hobbsee> so i have to go thru them with a fine tooth comb
<Jucato> http://apachelog.blogspot.com/2006/09/timeoutlogger_25.html :(
<Hobbsee> fair enough
* Hobbsee contemplates going for core.
<Jucato> go for it! :P
<Hobbsee> nah.  not yet
<Hobbsee> maybe edgy+1 where there's a whole lot more main stuff to be merged
<Jucato> and take your rightful place beside Riddellll :P
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> that's the edgy+2 developer conference, i hope
* imbrandon yawns
<imbrandon> heya Jucato
<Hobbsee> then again, i can just make imbrandon upload my stuff.
<imbrandon> lol 
<Jucato> hi imbrandon!! sleepy after a good dinner? :)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, you not comming to mountain view ?
<Jucato> imbrandon already sits at the other side of Riddel :P
* imbrandon was gonna buy a long pointy stick just for the conf
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nope
* ajmitch should do core dev stuff some day
<Hobbsee> and Tonio*_ and raphink
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: yes, DO SOME WORK, kthnksbye!
<imbrandon> ajmitch, i thought you were core ?
<Jucato> :)
<ajmitch> imbrandon: I am, I mean doing the work
<ajmitch> rather than just mono/f-spot
<imbrandon> ahh ;)
<ajmitch> I have upstart mostly patched :)
<imbrandon> i've only touched amarok and k-d-s in main so far, but then again the freeze kinda kinked me right away
<imbrandon> ahh i take that back i did kdebase and kdelibs once too
<imbrandon> still
<imbrandon> havent done a whole lot so far
<Hobbsee> that was my problem in dapper
<imbrandon> hrm can the qt spin edit box contain strings instead of numbers ?
* Hobbsee did a kdebase upload too, iirc
<imbrandon> yea i did a few, but i mean since main
<imbrandon> yea you did a few too
<imbrandon> iirc
* imbrandon tickles Hobbsee then ducks under the atable
<Jucato> lol
<imbrandon> s/atable/table
* Hobbsee tickles imbrandon, spears him with her long pointy stick of doom, roasts him over the bonfire, and eats him too.
<Jucato> hah
<imbrandon> lol
<ajmitch> when I look in here & see Hobbsee doing things like that, I really have to wonder...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: you're lucky that didnt happen while you were here
<ajmitch> I'd be running for the plance
<ajmitch> s/plance/plane/
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> you were anyway :P
<ajmitch> true
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: so are you going to come near me in january?  or are you too scared?  :P
<ajmitch> let me think about that
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Jucato> ooh... TUX's new editor is an Aussie (did I spell that right?) :P
<imbrandon> yes , and what is TUX ?
<imbrandon> ( other than the penguin )
<Jucato> TUX Magazine
<imbrandon> never seen it
* Hobbsee does, at times
<Jucato> heh. sister publication of Linux Journal, but more oriented towards mere mortals (like me :P)
* Hobbsee is a mere mortal
<Jucato> since when did the QOTU become a mere mortal? :P
* imbrandon hugs Hobbsee, no your not 
<Hobbsee> yes i am!
<imbrandon> i never read any print magazines ( nor ever see them )
<Hobbsee> as far as i know, i can still be killed off :P
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it's not in print - it's over the net
* imbrandon stabs Hobbsee, nope , no blood
<Jucato> Hobbsee can still be detached :P
<Hobbsee> lol
* Hobbsee dies bloodily all over imbrandon 
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> hrm i wonder how doublin is going
<Hobbsee> Hobbsee is just an alias anyway
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> one i answer to
<Jucato> imbrandon: they're all in PDF format. it's free, but by next year it will have US$ 10/yr subscription fee
<imbrandon> yea for 008
<imbrandon> Jucato, cool
<imbrandon> well basicly is it dosent have an rss feed , or its not in a man page i dont regularly read it
<imbrandon> ;)
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> RSS ftw!
<imbrandon> s/is/if
<Jucato> so you don't read docbooks and wikis? :P
<imbrandon> a few printed BOOKS now and then, but mostly refrence stuff or sci fiction
<Hobbsee> meet docbook2man or whatever it is :P
<imbrandon> hehe
<Jucato> heh but the KDE/Kubuntu help pages are in docbook format right? :P
<Jucato> oh well, that's nixternl's stuff :)
<imbrandon> Jucato, you should read "god debris" sometime, you would like it ( free pdf book )
* Jucato Googles
<imbrandon> like ~130 pages
<imbrandon> its by scott adams iirc
* Jucato likes PDF's because he can put it in his phone
<imbrandon> i can read pdf's and txt on my ipod but that dont make it easy on the small screen ;)
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> that's why I love smartphones... 
<Jucato> which is another reason why I need to get a new one... :(
<imbrandon> audio books ftw
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: people are wondering about amarok/libtag stuff - is it our bug, or upstream?  also,there are lots of nasty new bugs in amarok, it seems
<imbrandon> + podcasts
<Hobbsee> also, if someone feels like examining kaffeine, that'd probably be wise
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, i've answerd most of them, its a libtag issue upstream
<Hobbsee> ah right
<imbrandon> 99% of the problems is they are taging or retagging stuff on a netwrk drive or a VERY large collection
<Hobbsee> *nods*
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<imbrandon> but yea it needs to be fixed, and upstream is aware ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> nah...lets just keep having buggy software :P
<imbrandon> hehe
* Hobbsee pokes imbrandon at kaffeine
* Hobbsee remembers kaffeine in dapper.  ouch.
<imbrandon> heh
<Jucato> oh kwap... 
<Jucato> can anyone confirm that some apps, like KWord and KDissert can't be found in Add/Remove programs? (Both GNOME and Adept)
<Jucato> and where do I flle such a bug? since it seems both are affected? :(
<imbrandon> LP
* imbrandon is listening to "Te Aviso, Te Anuncio (Tango)" by Shakira on Laundry Service [Amarok] 
<Jucato> ooh Shakira :P
<ajmitch> imbrandon: interesting tastes.. ;)
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: he's usually listening to shakira
<ajmitch> how disturbing
<imbrandon> i listen to just about everything ( music wise )
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, nah thats just the last cd i bought ;)
<Hobbsee> :P
* imbrandon is listening to "Double Violin Concerto Vivace" by Bach [Amarok] 
<imbrandon> ^^ that alot too
<imbrandon> Jucato, i'm not sure how the programs get picked to show in add/remove
<imbrandon> probably would need to ask someone more familiar with it than me
<imbrandon> but i can confirm those dont show, but i dunno if they are supose to etc
<Jucato> yeah. Burgundavia said it's supposed to show and to file a bug. I just didn't know where...
<imbrandon> well if you were doing it in kde , it would be adept, i dont know about gnome
<imbrandon> i'm guessing synaptic but i dont know for sure
<Jucato> adept_installer = gnome-app-install. They both don't show KWord. so it might be something they have in common?
<imbrandon> adept installer is in the source package adept though
<imbrandon> i would start there, someone will track it down
<Jucato> ok. thanks for the guidance :)
<imbrandon> when it gets triaged
<Jucato> lol... I'm trying my best to give the triager less work to do. As I've been on the receiving end of trying to mark 8 duplicate bug reports :P
<Jucato> imbrandon: do you know if shipit will stop shipping free CD's starting Edgy?
<imbrandon> no they wont
<imbrandon> they are shipping dapper only
<Jucato> ah ok. thanks for confirming :)
<imbrandon> they ship free still but will only ship dapper
<imbrandon> not edgy ( since dapper is LTS )
<imbrandon> fyi its in the news letter #14 Jucato
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> lol I didn't notice sorry :)
<rideout> so, i was just checking what major packages still need python2.3, and the only one i saw (that i use) is scribus. Can we build it with 2.4?
<rideout> i just checked, debian is using 2.4 in sid
<imbrandon> we could probably just merge then after the beta freeze
<rideout> i'm new to this, should i email the motu list? what is the best way to go about it?
<imbrandon> scribus is main iirc ( will have to look ) and you are in the right place for kde* stuff
<imbrandon> yea scribus is main so its us in here to take care of it
<imbrandon> btw hi and welcom rideout ;)
<imbrandon> welcome*
<rideout> hello, just to introduce myself, since I'd like to start helping out a bit more, I'm student in Colorado, USA, and run my own POS software company
<rideout> I just came over from debian
<imbrandon> cool , yea hang out in here and MOTU is the best way to get a feel for things
<imbrandon> we are at the end of cycle right now so thing smight be a bit hetic / tight to start off
<imbrandon> but you'll catch on
<imbrandon> s/MOTU/#ubuntu-motu
<rideout> thanks
<imbrandon> Riddell hobbsee Tonio_ _Sime raphink and myself are the main KDE types but every one helps out here and there as they can
<imbrandon> rideout, hrm our scribus is built with 2.4
<imbrandon> where did you get that info ?
<imbrandon> brandon@horatio:~$ apt-cache show scribus|grep python
<imbrandon> Depends: libart-2.0-2 (>= 2.3.16), libc6 (>= 2.4-1), libcupsys2 (>= 1.2.1), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1-12), libjpeg62, liblcms1 (>= 1.08-1), libqt3-mt (>= 3:3.3.6), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1-12), libtiff4, libx11-6, libxml2 (>= 2.6.26), python2.4 (>= 2.3.90), zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.1), gs-gpl (>= 8.01) | gs-afpl (>= 8.14) | gs-esp (>= 7.07), python-tk
<imbrandon> ^^ python2.4 (>=2.3.90)
<rideout> apt-cache show scribus-ng | grep python
<rideout> actually I was talking about the wrong package
<imbrandon> ahh ok, and thats in universe too
<imbrandon> if we do that the next few days ( before the 28th ) we can get it in
<imbrandon> i'll look at the merge later
<imbrandon> hrm actualy it dosent look like there is a ubuntu delta
<imbrandon> just needs a testbuild from sid
<rideout> I just finished downloading the sid source, I'll see if it has any issues
<imbrandon> i have it building in an edgy pbuilder now, looking makeing sure it hasent already be requested for a sync
<rideout> testing dcop
<rideout> is listening to Yankee Bayonet (I Will Be Home Then) by The Decemberists [amarok] 
<Hobbsee> heya
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon 
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato 
* Hobbsee wonders if a meeting was ever decided on
<imbrandon> i have it sitting in the pending queue for 2100 thursday , just waiting on Riddell to say its cool
<Jucato> oh...
<Hobbsee> which thursday?
<Hobbsee> next thursday, or the one in 2 days?
<imbrandon> next , to get beta out the dorr first
<Hobbsee> good
<imbrandon> door*
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> the dorr too
<Jucato> so not this thursday?
<Jucato> ah yeah, akademy... silly e
<Jucato> s/e/me
<imbrandon> i finly got my last.fm tagging going correctly on my blog now ;)
<imbrandon> i waste alot of time lol
<Jucato> heh
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, akademy too
<Hobbsee> definetly not this thurs then
<Jucato> that's good, for me...
<Jucato> gives me lots of time to see if my ISP will allow me to be there...
<Jucato> heh looks like some users from the forums are beginning to look at Epiphany as an alternative to Firefox :)
<Jucato> oh krap!! I forgot not to mention the f**** word...
<Hobbsee> they've been doign that for a while, Jucato 
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, forums, i'm supposed to email them...
<Jucato> Hobbsee: what are you going to tell them?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: how we can best use them to help us out
<Jucato> well they've been recently giving Epiphany another chance in light of what's happening with Debian and MozCo
<Hobbsee> rather than just saying "i want i want i want GIMME IT NOW" and then nothing happening
* Hobbsee recently sent all of that topic to /dev/null
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> hm... let me get some links
<Hobbsee> i hate to say it, but epiphany would have been used as the default long ago if it was any good
<Hobbsee> seeing as it's smaller
<Jucato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/forum | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ForumIntegration | http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255516 | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BridgingUbuntu <--- these might help?
* Hobbsee nods :)
<Hobbsee> yep, seen them :)
<Hobbsee> well, all except the first link
<Jucato> ah ok. :)
* Jucato just wasted his time :P
<Hobbsee> nah, it's good :)
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> this dance I'm doing with my ISP is really getting to my nerves...
<Hobbsee> oh?
<Jucato> I'm connected in IRC and IM, but HTTP is either slower than a snail or totally non-existent
<Hobbsee> ahhh...fun
<imbrandon> Jucato, try a diffrent ( non-your-isp ) dns server ( like opendns )
<Jucato> imbrandon: ok I'll try
<Jucato> aaah!!! a bottle mt.dew cleared my mind a bit and calmed me down... :)
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> and stawberry milk ;)
<Jucato> just not both at the same time :P
<imbrandon> lol
<Jucato> though I'd personally prefer chocolate milk :D
<rideout> or some guiness
<imbrandon> right right
<Hobbsee> mmm...strawberry milk...
<Jucato> heh
* rideout is listening to Yankee Bayonet (I Will Be Home Then) by The Decemberists [amarok] 
<rideout> I apologize, I'm tired and going sleep, and will arrive more helpful and respectful tomarow
* Jucato sighs...
<Jucato> I think I'll sleep this one out.
<Jucato> bbl
<Hobbsee> hmm?
<Tonio_> Riddell: we need this ! http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29123
<Tonio_> Riddell: firefox allows the same thing, and really it makes things easier for the people !
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's just a kdebase patch, I'll try to implement it today and look how the things work$
<raphink> Tonio_: well I'm not sure
<raphink> that allows to install flashplayer indeed, but not through packages, so we lose track of the files
<raphink> but it's nice for users indeed
<Tonio_> raphink: yes I see your point of view....
<Tonio_> the point is packages are nice when you know what to install
<Tonio_> raphink: but we did the amarok mp3 plugin for the same reason : make it easier for the user
<Tonio_> raphink: just fyi, the files are installed in the user profile, not in the system
<Riddell> Tonio_: i was just thinking about that sort of thing
<Riddell> raphink: the flashplayer-nonfree packge does the same thing
<raphink> alright
<Tonio_> Riddell: the only point is there is not "don't bug me anymore" option
<Tonio_> Riddell: but the amarok MP3 plugin has the same issue......
<Tonio_> Riddell: is that a problem for you ?
<Tonio_> one can install flash and disable it afterwards
<Tonio_> and about everyone installs flish so.......
<Tonio_> s/flish/flash
<Riddell> Tonio_: doesn't amarok have a don't annoy me again option?
<Riddell> the currently flash popup in konq never seems to go away anyway :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope the amarok patch doesn't do this...
<Tonio_> Riddell: you've already tested this ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning the flashpopup I think it just prompts you as long as you didn't install it...
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw, I'm building kdelibs to check how it works, and then decide
<Riddell> we can't put it in until after beta anyway
<Tonio_> Riddell hum
<Tonio_> Riddell I would have agree after an RC, but a beta is supposed to be "still in the work" no ?
<Riddell> yes, but we're frozen for beta
<Tonio_> Riddell yeah I know this, I'll just gonna test locally
<Riddell> please do :)
<Riddell> infact give us all packages to test
<Tonio_> Riddell will do, kdelibs and kds will be required
<Tonio_> Riddell are you okay concerning the view mode button now that I've merged the 3 buttons ?
<Tonio_> Riddell http://tonio.homelinux.org/tmp/capture12.png
<Tonio_> Riddell tool me all the night but it works :)
<Riddell> hmm, dunno, could you put up packages of that for me to test too?
<Jucato> ooh nice Tonio_! I bet everyone's going to love that :)
<Jucato> (or at least many will :P)
<Tonio_> Riddell, yes I'm currently building since I have a little thing to patch too to uncheck the button, will let you know when it's done
<Tonio_> Riddell that's kdebase + kds too, so I will probably put both flash and iconview and give you the link
<Tonio_> Riddellthe very nice thing with the flash installer patch is it has a config file that'll go in kds, so that if we have to update the url for example, we can just upgrade kds ;)
<Riddell> what if they don't have k-d-s installed?
<seaLne> anyone have time to look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3243 ?
<Riddell> seaLne: looking
<Riddell> seaLne: debian/copyright looks like it's taken from kdebindings
<Riddell> I'd start afresh with that file
<seaLne> oops
<Tonio_> Riddell, hum, it probably won't load
<Tonio_> Riddell I'll test with and without kds, but I need to set params in an rc file, and we are not going to hardcode this in /usr/share/kde ;)
<Tonio_> seaLne: ping me if riddell approves
<seaLne> the ruby bindings ahave a GPL and a LGPL license file in the source, i'm unsure what is which
<Tonio_> Riddell the good point with this installer is that it can be used for other things, as we just have to fill the xml file for another plugin :)
<Riddell> seaLne: find rdale and ask I guess
<Riddell> Tonio_: nice
<Riddell> seaLne: "postinst-has-useless-call-to-ldconfig" no idea why that's useless, the library is in /usr/lib
<Tonio_> Riddell I think we should give a try at this : http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=38915
<Tonio_> Riddell adblock in konqueror is quite limited and a pain to use, compared to firefox's
<Riddell> seaLne: oh, it's because it's not in /usr/lib so ld loader doesn't care about it
<Riddell> seaLne: we can ignore that anyway
<seaLne> yeah he's not answering on irc so far :)
<Riddell> sleeping in I guess
<Hobbsee> bah.  sleep's overrated
<Riddell> seaLne: all looks good to me otherwise
<seaLne> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3251
<seaLne> i had to type my pass phrase 1 char at a time between disconects, not fun
<seaLne> Tonio_: fancy looking at that?
<Tonio_> seaLne: yeah, but I can't build it, since I already have a kdebase and kdelibs on the way......
<seaLne> ok
<Tonio_> seaLne: looks nice for me.
<Tonio_> seaLne: I need to check the valid copyrights to be sure and build too.
<Tonio_> seaLne: once I can do that I'll advocate
<seaLne> ta
<GNUro> hi
<zorglu_> once i came here asking about an issue of memory leak in the X, i just identified the apps which is leaking massively, it is eclipse (based on gtk). im  aware it is not directly related to kubuntu, just to let you know.
<Hobbsee> right, i'm in the correct room now
<jdong> ooh, shiny, firefox 2.0RC1 out
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<Hobbsee> is it any good?
<jdong> Hobbsee: just downloaded the tarball, still looking around :)
<jdong> more minor icon tweaks...
<Hobbsee> ahh
<jdong>  but overall I don't see anything too different from beta 2
<jdong> at least in the features department
<jdong> I'm sure they fixed a lot of glitches
<Hobbsee> hum.  it looks like meanwhile needs to be bumped to main, and been made a dep of gaim.
* Hobbsee contemplates fixing it after the freeze
* Jucato wonders what will happen to Firefox in Ubuntu...
<jdong> Jucato: 2.0rc will probably go in after beta freeze
<jdong> 2.0 final will go into edgy-updates or edgy-security when it's released
<Jucato> jdong: I was referring to the *cough*issue*cough*
<jdong> the 'issue'?
<jdong> which issue is this?
<jdong> oh
<jdong> iceweasel?
<Jucato> actually it's more of a Debian-MozCo thing
<jdong> honestly just go back to the official firefox icon....
<Jucato> Ubuntu can do that, right? Debian ain't so lucky
<jdong> well... if we are willing to, yes
<jdong> but I don't like the idea of being restricted in that way either
<Hobbsee_> yeah, please :)
<Hobbsee_> it's much prettier
<Jucato> but that would mean putting Firefox in restricted, right?
<jdong> Jucato: quite possibly, yes
<Jucato> heh.. so I guessed right :P
<jdong> Jucato: and mozilla needs to approve all patches
<Jucato> ouch.. that would hurt, wouldn't it?
<jdong> which is IMO too much meddling on mozilla's part, yes
<Jucato> Hobbsee: stop dancing! :P
<Hobbsee> sorry...
<jdong> if that's the case, I'd rather us go with iceweasel
<jdong> though windows newcomers will all say WTF
<Jucato> yeah...
<jdong> but that doesn't matter... we're already king of weird names
<Jucato> (or go with Epiphany instead...)
<jdong> put it this way.... it's a better name than Linspire LBrowser
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> Ubrowse :P
<abattoir> uBrowse
<Jucato>  heh
<abattoir> then will Thunderbird become uMail?
<Jucato> UBrowse, like USplash? :P
<Jucato> hm...
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<bddebian> Hello Jucato
<kwwii> hi
<Tm_T> hellp
<bddebian> Hello kwwii
<Tm_T> hello
<Jucato> oo kwwii el!! hellow!
<Tm_T> kwwii: how's in akademy?
<kwwii> Tm_T: great
<kwwii> howdy Jucato
<kwwii> hi bddebian
<Jucato> el's dancing just like Hobbsee :)
<kwwii> working hard, actually
<Hobbsee> heh
<Jucato> go go go! work hard for Oxygen and KDE 4! heh
* Hobbsee doesnt dance :P
<kwwii> getting lots of response on edgy, actually, it is really good
<kwwii> Hobbsee: with enough to drink I bet you would :p
<Tm_T> add right music and atmosphere
<Hobbsee> kwwii: i dont drink.  that's easy.
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: oh you do, water atleast
<Jucato> Hobbsee: well you did dance in and out the channel earlier :P
<Hobbsee> yeah, water.
<Hobbsee> :P
<Jucato> we'll get you drunk on water :P
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: that doesnt get me intoxicated though
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: it can, just try
<Tm_T> drink one litre as fast as possible, you'll see
<Hobbsee> hah.
<Hobbsee> i'll pass on that too - that'll just make me sick.  :P
<Tm_T> my mother get nasty effects from 3 dl but most of the people need more
<Tm_T> stories over, now off ->
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> kwwii: that could be kinda amusing to try though.
<Jucato> kwwii: do they like the purple theme? :P
<mhb> hey everyone
<Hobbsee> heya
<mhb> hi Hobbsee 
<mhb> I need a bit of advice :o) 
<mhb> as you might (not) know, I am a translator, one of the admins of the Czech l10n team, and kind of responsible for the Kubuntu Czech translation
<Hobbsee> ahh :)
<mhb> and I encountered a problem that is beyond my reach. 
* Hobbsee knows nothing
<Hobbsee> unfortunately
<mhb> Even though I made sure Adept is 100% translated, it still keeps on talking in English to me :oI
<Jucato> ooh Adept...
<mhb> yeah, Adept :oI other applications are fine (at least they behave normally and are translated). All locales are set well.
* Hobbsee notes that mornfall is not here
<mhb> should I wait for somebody then?
<Riddell> mhb: is everything in English?  or just some things?
<mhb> Riddell: that's the strange thing
<fdoving> don't you need to select the KDE language for root? 
<fdoving> somehow.
<mhb> Riddell: some things are translated, some aren't - in one app - even when it is 100% translated and the .mos should be fine (daily langpacks)
* mhb is going to check the .mo files again
<Riddell> mhb: just adept or other apps too?
<Lure> Tonio_: ping
<fdoving> mhb: try to run 'sudo kcmshell language' - does it say english as default? 
<mhb> fdoving: thanks, I'll try that
<mhb> fdoving: weird, it actually did
<fdoving> mhb: does changing it affect anything? 
<mhb> Riddell: actually, it looks like more apps are behaving like that
<Tonio_> Lure: pong
<fdoving> mhb: can it relate to what's run as root? after you get prompted for the password? 
<kwwii> Jucato: yes, everyone seems to like the purple (I guess there is enough blue in it now)
<Lure> Tonio_: you mentioned once how to do bios upgrade on laptop w/o windows or floppy - I do not recall the name of the software
<mhb> fdoving: no
<Jucato> kwwii: that's great news! :)
<Tonio_> Lure: heh, I didn't mention the name of it since I didn't find any solution
<Tonio_> Lure: what you can do if you have to use winflash is use a bartpe cd
<Lure> Tonio_: ok, that was probably it
<Tonio_> it is hacked windows made cd bootable
<Tonio_> Lure: the problem is that you need windows to create it
<mhb> Riddell: it's like 50% strings in one menu are English and 50% Czech
<Lure> Tonio_: windows install CD or installed version?
<mhb> Riddell: even though the application is completely translated
<Riddell> mhb: in adept or everything?
<Tonio_> Lure: you need i386 folder, either from the cd or hdd
<Lure> Tonio_: ok, will find some at work... ;-)
<mhb> Riddell: now that I look at it, it seems like it's affecting more apps
<Tonio_> hehe, probably yes ;)
<Riddell> mhb: sounds like the stock strings problem, what language and which language packs is this?
<mhb> Riddell: Do you think it's worth it to install Knot3 again?
<mhb> Riddell: and test it
<mhb> (I had installed Knot1 a while ago, then updated)
<mhb> Riddell: it's the Czech language pack, at least the KDE part (no such reports from my Ubuntu translator friends)
<Riddell> mhb: no, wasn't fixed for that
<Riddell> mhb: ok, I think this should be fixed, please try again with the beta which is coming out on thursday and let me know if you still have the problem or not
<mhb> Riddell: thanks :o) you're the greatest!
<bzbb> anyone know when KDE is going to be installable on ppc?
<Hobbsee> when someone fixes ruby
<Riddell> bzbb: it's release critical for beta
<bzbb> alright
<Riddell> Tonio_: around?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> Tonio_: did you upload qt4ruby?
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope I was waiting to finish my kdebase to revu and upload, but I will do in a moment
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is almost finished now
<Riddell> Tonio_: cool, thanks
<Riddell> Tonio_: the knetworkmanager dudes were asking Lure about testing svn head to know if it works on kubuntu to make a release, do you have time to do that?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes I can take that in charge for toonight and make a report
<Riddell> Tonio_: thanks, I'll forward the e-mail to you
<Tonio_> Riddell: just that as we have a bunch of patches to maintain due to yast it can take a few hours :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://tonio/homelinux.org/tmp/to_test/
<Tonio_> Riddell: here is kdelibs and kds with the stuff to install flash
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdebase with merged view icons is coming along
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://tonio.homelinux.org/tmp/to_test/ sorry ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: no time just now, I need to fly home and do it then, remind me if I havn't tested them by this evening
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah, don't miss your plane :)
<Riddell> anyone remember where the kmilo key setup script isw?
<imbrandon> heya all
<Jucato> hi imbrandon! :)
<imbrandon> Riddell, commin home today ? hehe
<imbrandon> Riddell, how is 2100 UTC /next/ thurs day for the meeting , everyone seemed ok with it but i wanted to ask you
<Riddell> imbrandon: 10 days time?
<imbrandon> yea 
<imbrandon> unless oyu want ti sooner
<Jucato> hm...
<imbrandon> i thought 2 days would be a little close to get everyone
<imbrandon> e.g. this thursday , and tbh i thought you would be at akademy all week
<Riddell> can't do this thursday, that's beta release
<Riddell> so 10 days thursday is fine
<imbrandon> ahh yea that wouldent be good hehe
<imbrandon> hows akademy
* imbrandon is jelous hehehe
<imbrandon> i've been reading the blogs on p.k.o 
<nixternal> speaking of beta release, now is the time to tell me what you want on the release notes....what has changed since Knot 3?  I got the artwork covered ;)
<nixternal> anything new and exciting, or just bug fixes pretty much?
<mhb> I wonder ... would it be possible for a user to choose (in systemsettings Look & Feel) whether he wants a KDE logo as K Menu button or Kubuntu logo?
<Jucato> mhb: there's not Kubuntu logo icon available
<mhb> Jucato: not yet, I know
<nixternal> there is a kubuntu logo icon on kde-look
<nixternal> i used to use it
<mhb> Jucato: but I talked to kwwii today and he mentioned this possibility
<Jucato> yeah, I hope there would be one actually :)
<Jucato> but won't changing the K Menu logo involve changing some icon names? or is there an easier way to do that?
<mhb> Jucato: that's why I'm asking here
<mhb> :o)
<Jucato> :)
* Jucato hopes that there would be a hidden config file somewhere for that...
<mhb> I don't know if the Kubuntu icon will make it as the default K Menu icon or not, but the question was if it did, would it be possible to switch it easily back?
<mhb> or how hard would it be to code a configuration option for that
<trappist>  /etc/alternatives would do, I'd think
<nixternal> mv /usr/share/icons/<icon theme>/<size>/apps/kmenu.png /usr/share/icons/<icon theme>/<size>/apps/kmenu1.png
<nixternal>  /etc/alternatives would require linking in big circles and take more time ;)
<Jucato> ugh.. thinking about it is hurting my head :)
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> well, at (almost) 1am in the morning... :P
<nixternal> or you can do like i do, and cp -r <icon theme> <custom>
<mhb> nixternal: well, that's not "a nice" way to do that :o)
<nixternal> and then just edit the custom and use that...i like to test different icons every now and then
* Jucato personally prefers a Kubuntu icon as default...
<nixternal> i like the default kde icon, im just used to it i guess
<Jucato> yeah the KDE icon is nice too, specially the Oxygen version
<Jucato> but I want to display the Kubuntu logo proudly :P
<nixternal> hmmm
<nixternal> has the kde icon been changed recently in oxygen?
<Jucato> my wallpaper is the big 3D Kubuntu logo :P
<Jucato> not really
<nixternal> from page 7 on kde-look "search for kubuntu"
<Jucato> just polished a bit. but it's still the K with the gear
<nixternal> mine is the default edgy wallpaper
<mhb> mine too
<nixternal> my whole look is default..i don't functify anything anymore
<Jucato> heh I'm on Dapper :P
<nixternal> i have so many windoes open, the wallpaper could be black for all i know
<nixternal> my desktop wallpaper is like my bedroom floor...
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> haven't seen it in a while, it is covered
<mhb> I thought a Kubuntu icon by default would be better since Ubuntu is using its own icon as well
<Jucato> not only Ubuntu, but Xubuntu as well
<nixternal> i don't blame ubuntu for using their own icon...otherwise the desktop would smell like dirty feet
<nixternal> ;)
<Jucato> lol
<mhb> no, the point of this is: IF the Kubuntu icon replaced the K one, the users should have the possibility to easily switch it back
<Jucato> yeah... I'm actually puzzled why there's no config file that handles the logo for K Menu
<Jucato> nixternal: were you talking about this? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=41388&PHPSESSID=90cfd81aef9dc4411b0d67424f679922
<nixternal> that is one of them...there is another one somewhere..that one is ooogly
<Jucato> definitely ugly
<Jucato> aah  saw a better one
<Hawkwind> Replacing the K on the kicker you mean ?
<Hawkwind> If so, that is actually very easily changed to whatever you want
<Jucato> replacing the icon used for K Menu on Kicker
<Hawkwind> Right.  Easily changed
<Jucato> without having to change icon names manually?
<Hawkwind> It's a simple edit of a file
<Jucato> Hawkwind: please do share. I think that's what mhb is looking for
<Hawkwind> Let me find the how-to on my LFD forums here in a minute
<Tonio_> Lure: ping ?
<Lure> Tonio_: hi
* Jucato patiently waits for Hawkwind before he goes to sleep...
<Hawkwind> Jucato: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=272.0
<Tonio_> Lure: hey ;) I'm just trying to compile knetworkmanager from svn, but it looks like we need po files too since I'm getting error due to undeclared strings
<Tonio_> Lure: Any idea where to get those ?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: That's the basics of it there.  Just have to substitute the file name accordingly since that how-to I wrote for Mandriva some time ago
<Jucato> Hawkwind: like I said, manually editing the icon names. not very pretty
<Hawkwind> Jucato: No other way to do it though really
<Jucato> that's what mhb was asking about
<Tonio_> Lure: /tmp/buildd/knetworkmanager-0.1~svn-r575138/./src/knetworkmanager.cpp:38: error: 'KNETWORKMANAGER_VERSION' was not declared in this scope
<Lure> Tonio_: let me look into this...
<Tonio_> Lure: I could patch the source since it is temporary stuff, but I'd like to do it properly ;)
<Tonio_> I must say I never got those from kde svn so I don't know where it is
<Hawkwind> Jucato: A simple and easy bash script would solve the problem real quick :P
<Jucato> Hawkwind: yes, but still not the same way you change icons for other apps. a script would be fine, but what about when the user is using a theme other than Crystal SVG and wants to use the Kubuntu icon?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I agree there should be an option like right clicking on the icon.  But that isn't the case currently :(
<Jucato> anyway, I think there really is no easy way around it. so... :)
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Maybe a file a wishlist bug upstream or something ?
<Jucato> maybe it's hardcoded in /usr/lib/kde3/menu_panelapplet.so?
<Lure> Tonio_: are you looking just for .pot file or also .po files?
<mhb> I wonder ... was Kaffeine stripped of its DVB-T functionality or it's just a plugin missing by default in Edgy?
<Tonio_> Lure: just pot file should be enough
<Tonio_> Lure: my issue is just a matter of strings declaration
<Lure> Tonio_: pot file can be done with sh admin/cvs.sh extractmessages
<Lure> Tonio_: did you use svn2dist?
<Tonio_> Lure: nope, svn co
<Lure> Tonio_: it looks like svn2dist should create po stuff
<Tonio_> Lure: can you give me informations concerning svn2dist ?
<Tonio_> Lure: interesting
<Lure> Tonio_: it picks it up from l10n/ dir in svn
* Lure bbl - have to get kids in bed
<Tonio_> Lure: sh admin/cvs.sh extractmessages doesn't work...
<Tonio_> Lure: okay seya, I'll see with svn2dist
<Lure> Tonio_: svn co kdereview
<Lure> Tonio_: svn2dist kdereview knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> Lure: great thanks
<Tonio_> Lure: I can't install the package right now since I have a broken kdebase installation
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm testing my new packages and I'll do this after
<GNUro> hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping when you're there plz :) There is a kind of messy stuff in kdelibs, hardcoded stuff in makefile.in file........
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, okay I found the reason, uudecode missing while buildpreping
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I wonder the reason there is a difference is the way to get action/suspend.png icons in (via cdbs diff.uu patch) and devices/suspend.png, via debian rules
<Tonio_> Riddell: if you have a second to explain this to me :)
<danimo> hi
<danimo> imbrandon: ping?
<Riddell> Tonio_: hi
<danimo> Riddell: I still have problems with usb keys
<danimo> Riddell: known issue or something wrong on my side?
<danimo> Riddell: the mediamanager pops up, but it says "Unknown URL" as soon as I hit "OK" to mount the device
<Riddell> danimo: new patches only went in today, (actually I havn't checked that they even did that)
<danimo> Riddell: did it work before?
<danimo> Riddell: it's broken for me for some weeks now
<Tonio_> Riddell: [23:21]  <Tonio_> Riddell: knetworkmanager tested and working, I'm responding to timo
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was on the bad tab...
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning kdelibs, is there a reason the different uuencoded icons are not installed the same way ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I have no idea why we have two suspend icons and two ways of patching it
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, that confused me a lot.....
<Riddell> I don't see devices/suspend.png installed on my system
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning the makefile problem, I just got uudecode remove somehow...
<Riddell> danimo: I'll test it after I do this daily CD install test
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah, it can't be installed, since makefiles have to be generated with icons in the source tree
<Tonio_> Riddell: I assume that's package issue, maybe we should clean this part, as files aren't installed, and we apparently don't need them
<Riddell> Tonio_: the suspend icon should be the one that looks like a yellow quit icon
<danimo> Riddell: I suspect the problem is that I bootstrapped from a chroot
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah, I'll uudecode the uninstalled icons to see if that's duplicates, or a debian thing we don't need
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm just uploading kdelibs to my ftp, testing and confirming you it works
<Tonio_> Riddell: WOW, it works very nicelly :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: good points : if kds isn't installed, it doesn't prompt and gives the normal konqueror message.
<Tonio_> Riddell: and if the cpu isn't x86, same behavior, normal konqueror message.
<Tonio_> Riddell: ROCKING !
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://tonio.homelinux.org/tmp/to_test/
<Tonio_> Riddell: kds + kdelibs packages for the flash installer, and konqueror + its dependancies + kds for the view chooser button
<Tonio_> anyone wanted to test is welcome
<Tonio_> Riddell: you'll love it :)
<Riddell> I'm sure I will :)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-09-27
<Tonio_> Riddell: fancy adding this too http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=38915
<Tonio_> I think that could be usefull
<Tonio_> Riddell: we need to improve konqueror, too many kde users are using firefox currently
<Tonio_> it is a 3kB tarball but I think I can commit it to kdebase as a patch
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, but it seems like too much of a new feature to add after beta
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, it is not a new feature, just a simple and little addon to the standard konqueror adblock
<Tonio_> a frontend in fact....
<Tonio_> it doesn't add any feature, just an easier way to manage the existing filter
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I'm testing to implement this, you'll decide if that's too much or no
<Tonio_> s/no/not
<Riddell> sure, we should test it
<Tonio_> Riddell: we need to ping pitti once again for digikam..... I ask him 3 times, but he was away and didn't respond
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm updating kaffeine and writing UVF exception request
<bddebian> Howdy
<Tonio_> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> Riddell: I added the adblock kpart plugin as a patch to kdeaddons. Tested here, it works
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> hi Hobbsee
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: fancy testing new konqueror features I'm implementing ? we need testers to decide if we upload this ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: which ones?  i dont use konq much
* Hobbsee wonders if fujitsu got MOTU today.
<bddebian> yep
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: adblock improvement, konqueror flashplugin auto installer and quick view change toolbar
<Hobbsee> cool, he did :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: he was approved
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: nice!!!!  i'll test the last one, certainly
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: here is the point : http://tonio.homelinux.org/tmp/to-test/
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: for adblock improvement, download konq_plugins
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: for konqueror flashplugin installer : kds + kdelibs
<Hobbsee> 404'd
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: and for the quick view change button, kds + konqueror and it's dependancies
<Tonio_> http://tonio.homelinux.org/tmp/to_test/
<Tonio_> here is the good link sorry
<Tonio_> bddebian: you're welcome to test too ;)
* Hobbsee grabs them
<Jucato> mornin'!!
<bddebian> Heya Jucato
<Tonio_> hey Jucato
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<Hobbsee> Jucato: testing stuff
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee Tonio_!
<Tonio_> Jucato: fancy crashing kde ?
<Jucato> on Edgy?
<Hobbsee> put like that...
<Tonio_> Jucato: hehe, seriously, I need testers for a few packages
<Hobbsee> do we have to restart x?  i've forgotten how to refresh konq
<Jucato> hm... if there's a possibility to make KDE crash on Edgy on VMWare... then I'm all for it! 
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: no, just killall konqueror
<Hobbsee> sigh.
<Hobbsee> *resolves the deps manually*
<Tonio_> Jucato: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/18
<Tonio_> here are the infos
<Tonio_> to test flash, simply remove the library on your machine, restart konq and go on a website that needs flash
<Jucato> it's ok if I run it on just vmware?
<Tonio_> yes
<Jucato> okie dokie :)
<Hobbsee> come on...i knew this would be a bad idea..
* Hobbsee thumps Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> for adblock improvement : http://kde-apps.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=38915&file1=38915-1.png&file2=38915-2.png&file3=38915-3.png&name=Adblock+Improvement
<Tonio_> you should see this
<Tonio_> and for the view switcher, simply browse files with konq
<Tonio_> Jucato: think about "killall konqueror" since it preloads a konqueror session by default... closing is not enough to refresh its config
<Jucato> ok
<Hobbsee> okay, i think i've *finally* gotten all the deps
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hehe :)
* Hobbsee starts to wonder if she's using RH7 again.
<Hobbsee> oh, wait, that requires multiple cds too
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'm on kaffeine package, new upstream relase (bugfix release) is available
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: woot :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: this the one button next to the stop button on konq?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes
* Hobbsee hits it repeatedly, and finds it doesnt do anything
* Hobbsee wonders if there's any deps she missed
<Tonio_> konqueror nativelly has this functionnality, but it gives 3 buttons...... I patched to merge them into one
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: click and wait
<Hobbsee> yep
<Tonio_> it is konq actionlist :)
<Tonio_> they all work like that
<Tonio_> same for "previous" or "next" for exampla
<Hobbsee> hmmm...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: doesn't work ?
<Hobbsee> it goes dark, but doesnt do anything else
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: push the buttoin and wait a second
<Hobbsee> i did :P
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hu ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: did you keep the finger on the button for a second ?
* Hobbsee restarts X to double check that
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: not "click" and then wait
<Hobbsee> ohhhhh....
<Hobbsee> right....
* Hobbsee smacks her fingers for windows-ish behaviour
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: all kde apps are working like that........ are you really a kde user ? ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i was working in windows explorer last night, leave me in peace :P
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hehe, okay ;)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: does it work now ?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Tonio_> cool
<Tonio_> I think that really needs to go in
<Hobbsee> yeah!  :D
<Jucato_> Tonio_: how do I bring up the adblock dialog box? I installed "konq-plugins_3.5.4-0ubuntu6_i386.deb"
<Tonio_> then flashplugin :)
<Hobbsee> then flashplugin?
<Tonio_> Jucato killall konqueror, relaunch it and look at the bottom right, you should have the little icon
<Tonio_> click on it, same way it works in firefox
<Jucato_> ooh
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: need testing flashplugin installation now ;)
<Tonio_> that's the best one :)
<Jucato_> the icon looked like Filter search that's why I ignored it lol
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yeah, but how to test? 
<Hobbsee> install flashplugin-nonfree or something?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hum, uninstall any libflash*.so
<Tonio_> anywhere on your drive
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it matters i dont use ubuntu's firefox?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: nope, I don't think so
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: just locate flash | grep so
<Jucato_> hm.. even openoffice's libflash?
<Tonio_> then reload konqueror, and go on a needing flash website
<Tonio_> Jucato hehe no of course :)
<Jucato_> lol
<Tonio_> Jucato libflashplayer.so is the file, but you certainly have several copies of them
<Tonio_> so delete them all
<Jucato_> hm.. kdelibs_3.5.4 or kdelibs4c2a? (for testing flash)
<Tonio_> Jucato and kubuntu-default-settings
<Jucato_> nah I don't flash intalled here yet :)
<Hobbsee>  /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libflash680li.so?
<Jucato_> ah both of those kdelibs?
<Tonio_> Jucato great then
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: nope just libflashplayer.so files
<Hobbsee> right
<Jucato_> er, do I need to have multiverse enabled? or it will enable it like in Amarok's MP3 script?
<Tonio_> Jucato no need of a package, or multiverse
<Jucato_> cool
<Tonio_> and it will not enable it
<Jucato_> which should I install: kdelibs_3.5.4 or kdelibs4c2a_3.5.4?
<Tonio_> no need to be sudo user
<Tonio_> Jucato both
<Jucato_> ah
* Hobbsee kicks konq
<Jucato_> ah it will be installed in the user's directory? 
<Tonio_> Jucato yeah, like firefox does
<Jucato_> way kool! :)
<Hobbsee> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/badgers.php is a good URL
<Hobbsee> so is the llama song :P
<Jucato_> isn't youtube also a good URL? :P
<Hobbsee> nah....
<Hobbsee> :P
<Tonio_> Jucato nope since youtube autodetects if you have flash or not
<Jucato_> hah. I usually use newgrounds.com to test
* Hobbsee kicks konq again
<Tonio_> Jucato so konqueror will not get application mimetype required for autoinstallation
<Jucato_> ah
<Hobbsee> i remember why i dont use this as my browser
<Tonio_> Jucato, Hobbsee: a working url : http://www.pcinpact.com
<Jucato_> Hobbsee: say bye bye to Firefox :P
<Tonio_> just disable adblock and that should be okay
<jdong_> ugh, please don't remind me of the friggin badger badger thing
<Jucato_> jdong_: oooooh you should see the thread in the forums
<Jucato_> jdong_: btw, could you move that to Ubuntu Cafe? I think it shouldn't be in the Edgy Eft section
<Hobbsee> *drool*
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: WOW!
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: works ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yeah.  once i could get the rotten page to load :P
<Hobbsee> on the badger page, no less :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hehe
<Hobbsee> *likes albinoblacksheep.com*
<Tonio_> f*cking cool isn't it ?
<Hobbsee> badger badger badger badger badger badger badger mushroom mushroom!
<Hobbsee> yep :D
<Hobbsee> wish the firefox versions worked like that
<Tonio_> that's a MUST, MUST have
<Hobbsee> yep :D
<Tonio_> so many users are simply leaving konq because of flash
<Jucato_> grr... want to see this....
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: and the good point is we can use this to install other plugins :)
<Hobbsee> yep :D
<Hobbsee> and then you can work on firefox :)
<Tonio_> it has xml file configuration, in kds
* Hobbsee suspects that she shouldnt be using the mozilla binaries for it
<Hobbsee> ah
<Jucato_> no need for sudo :)
<Tonio_> choose the url, the licence, and the mimetype and that's it
* Hobbsee should have known better to test this....
<Hobbsee> badger badger badger badger badger badger mushroom mushroom!!!
<Jucato_> lol
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: when flash9 is out, just an update of kds will do the job ;)
<Hobbsee> true that
<Jucato_> looks like someone had too much coffee...
* Hobbsee doesnt drink coffee
<Jucato_> lol
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: so when I'll ngociate all this with Riddell, please be here to give your feedback :)
<Jucato_> lol
<Jucato_> so that was the purpose
<Tonio_> the problem is that adding big features after a beta is a bit too late
* Hobbsee offers Tonio_ her long pointy stick of doom for the task
<Hobbsee> yes well
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hehe ;) It took me all the day to do all of this :)
<Hobbsee> "broken feature" or "feature that works for some people" is better than "lack of crucial feature"
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: true that
<Jucato_> hm... strange.... do I need to do something extra to install the new kdelibs?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the good point is that it doesn't work for non x86 cpu, but it is simply ignored and works as if the patch wans't there
<claydoh> holy cr@p! it works!
<claydoh> ship it!!
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: same if you remove kds, I tested
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: oh good, yep
<claydoh> sweeet
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: it was important testing this too
<claydoh> niiiice
<Hobbsee> Jucato_: dpkg -i all of the debs that you needed
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yeah, of course
<Tonio_> claydoh: which feature are you talking about ? the flash installer ?
<claydoh> well that was sooo good, I am going out to buy some ice cream
<claydoh> flash
<Jucato_> Hobbsee: for some odd reason, kdelibs4c2a won't install... hmm...
<Tonio_> claydoh: hehe okay :)
<claydoh> don'y really use an adblocker much
<Hobbsee> Jucato_: check the deps as for why :P
<claydoh> but it looks good from here
<Hobbsee> *already has konq adblocker installed, i think*
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we can even create a template for ad64 and ppc, if the .tar.gz was available :)
<Hobbsee> hehe, true that
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: not usefull not, but for the future, can be interesting
<claydoh> well the mrs want some ice cream, at her usual 9:45 PM craving, so I might as welltreat everyone
<Hobbsee> make sure you do one for shockwave :P
<Hobbsee> 9.45pm icecream?  scary
<claydoh> ya then I can play all those southpark games :)
<claydoh> ya, *just* before all the big stores close
<claydoh> 9:45 asin 21:45 (in the evening)
<Jucato_> hmm.. that is just soo strange....
<Hobbsee> yeah
<claydoh> I forget the rst of the universe uses a 24 hr clock more or less
* Hobbsee doesnt.
<Hobbsee> much.
<Jucato_> dpkg doesn't give any errors when installing kdelibs4c2a, but when I try to install kdelibs_3.5.4, it says that the new kdelibs4c2a isn't installed...
<Jucato_> ah.. hm...
<Tonio_> Jucato install both at the same time
<Jucato_> I think I forgot to install kdelibs-data? 
* Jucato_ ducks
<Tonio_> Jucato yep, indeed
* Hobbsee just downloaded the deps, tried installing them, grabbed more deps that the first ones errored out on, installed all of them again, rinse and repeate
<Hobbsee> -e
<Jucato_> yeah... only problem was kdelibs4c2a wasn't complaining about missing deps
<Hobbsee> i can give you the whole list of what you need, if you want
<Tonio_> ust one thing, that will break your apt config ;)
<Hobbsee> yeah, well.
<Hobbsee> that's where you have to be able to manipulate apt
<Jucato_> oh it's ok... I took a snapshot of VMWare before I did all these :P
<Tonio_> so when finished, just do apt-get remove "everything you installed" && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: why in particular will it break the apt config?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: it breaks config if you haven't installed everything, since you will have dependancies issues
<Hobbsee> true that
* Hobbsee fixed them.
* Hobbsee fixed them harder, until they stopped erroring
<Tonio_> for example kcontrol depends on kdebase-bin 0ubuntu27 ans not 28 etc.......
<Tonio_> that's not complicated, remove all packages that are causing issues, and reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> or just wait until the rest of it gets upgraded
<Jucato_> heh
* Hobbsee just kept upgrading - that works ;P
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes, that's another solution but that means no updates for 3 or 4 days
<Hobbsee> on kdelibs and the like, or everything?
* Hobbsee creates a "syncs and merges" folder, and sends it to /dev/null
<Hobbsee> oh yes, i see now.
<Jucato_> yay flash works!!!!
* Hobbsee fixes her system harder
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato_> great job Tonio_
<Jucato_> btw.. Hobbsee that badger site is just whacked
<Jucato_> now for the next one...
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> check out llama.php too :D
<Hobbsee> come on kdelibs-dbg_3.5.4-0ubuntu18_i386.deb.part....
<Tonio_> Jucato_: thanks :)
<Jucato_> Hobbsee: that llama song is just LOL!!
<Hobbsee> :D
<Jucato_> lol dependency purgatory!
<Tonio_> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=35325&PHPSESSID=cbedac311165baa901d5c735dc230fd7
<Jucato_> yay it works!!!
<Tonio_> we need a package for this ! let's go !!!!!
<Jucato_> Tonio_: to be included in Edgy?
<Tonio_> Jucato probably too late for this....
<Jucato_> ah
<Tonio_> Jucato hum, cpp files miss licence info, so I have to ping upstream before packaging
<Jucato_> Tonio_: just one question about the View Mode icon. is it best to place it beside the stop button?
<Tonio_> Jucato where else ?
<Jucato_> hm.. before filter search?
<Tonio_> on the right ? doesn't make sense for me.....
<Jucato_> heh.. it just looked a bit out of place... Back, Forward, Up, Home, Refresh, Stop, <View Mode>, Clear Location, Location field
<Jucato_> well, that's just me :P
<Jucato> anyway, it works great Tonio_! I really love the changes and hope they make it into Edgy (RC maybe?)
<Jucato> if my voice/vote counts, that's +1 from me :P
<Tonio_> Jucato well should be in in a few days after beta is out
<Jucato> very nice :)
* Hobbsee notes that this is a mess.
<claydoh> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=11505&PHPSESSID=cbedac311165baa901d5c735dc230fd7
<Jucato> isn't there a similar service menu that MEPIS is using?
<claydoh> dunno, probably
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i cant reproduce your kopete bug
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: which one ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kopete/+bug/61930
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61930 in kopete "Freeze when clicking a URL." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<imbrandon> Tonio_, dident you say a reboot fixed that for you
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ah ! It was due to kdelibs update :) I simply rebooted the computer and it reworked.
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yeah I said that.......;
<Tonio_> I'm doing a uvf exception request for kmplayer
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: cool, okay.  i cant reproduce it :P
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hehe :)
<imbrandon> reject reject reject ..... heheh i need a big reject stamp today
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yeah
* Hobbsee plans to make a few bugfixes for kopete
<imbrandon> cool
<Hobbsee> and...um...make myself the maintainer of kopete
<imbrandon> heh
<Jucato> lol
<ajmitch> typical Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> i keep getting asked if i'm the maintainer, etc.
* Hobbsee whinges about everyone coming to her
* Hobbsee goes and hides in the corner
<Hobbsee> :P
<Jucato> you talked to apachelogger yet?
<Hobbsee> nope...hence the "um"
<Hobbsee> s
<Jucato> lol
* claydoh has no problems with kopete, and promises not to bug Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato> oh I will bug Hobbsee, I really will :P
* Hobbsee attacks Jucato with her long pointy stick
<ajmitch> so violent..
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: indeed.  count yourself lucky that you got home in one piece :P
<ajmitch> I am, I really am :)
<Hobbsee> i'm surprised that you're even thinking about coming back into the same country as me
<imbrandon> heh
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: I think I can sneak in without you knowing
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: yeah, you might.  good luck with that
<Hobbsee> :)
<ajmitch> however hiding from you at LCA may be harder
<Hobbsee> ;)
<Hobbsee> i'd thought you'd be more interested in hiding from pia, before she makes you do something :P
<ajmitch> nah, pia wouldn't do that :)
<jdong_> grr, would we take a patch for ktorrent backported from svn?
<jdong_> it's supposed to resolve ktorrent's oscillating/slow/stalled download behavior
<jdong_> I'm currently building and testing out the patch
<Hobbsee> jdong_: and put it into edgy?  sure
<jdong_> Hobbsee: yeah, I'm targeting for edgy inclusion. I want ktorrent to be a viable client dammit :)
<Hobbsee> jdong_: heh.  dunno why.  i tend to do that for kopete all the time - particularly when we were using 0.11 still
<jdong_> it seems like upstream is going new-feature-crazy in the interest of a 2.1 release, so I think it's a better idea for us to isolate that one fix than introduce a new version now
<Hobbsee> true that.  is the version done now?
<jdong_> no, svn's a half-finished monster now
<jdong_> I'm just cherry-picking diffs that pertain to fixing the download problem
<Hobbsee> yeah, grab the patches to fix the bugs, and then wait till freeze ends
<jdong_> and jesus ktorrent upstream sucks at using svn effectively
<jdong_> it's a nightmare :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: want to add https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/48954 to your kdelibs packages?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48954 in kdelibs "KDE File Sharing doesn't work with 2-character long home directories" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<Hobbsee> or just wait for kde 3.5.5?
<Hobbsee> actually, not sure if that is  fixed upstream. *shrug*
<imbrandon> if Tonio_ dosent get to it i will after he uploads
<imbrandon> jdong yea just upload the new changes to revu when you get done and i'll poke at them and uplaod it 
<imbrandon> ( after freeze )
<jdong_> imbrandon: k, thx, will have fun figuring out which patch is needed and which is not
<imbrandon> Tonio_, !!
<imbrandon> Tonio_, you did get permission to break the freeze for kdebase right ? heh
<jdong_> whee... looks like it works... :)
<imbrandon> cool
<imbrandon> feel free to email me a debdiff or just put the whole thing on revu
<imbrandon> either way
<jdong_> imbrandon: alright; I'm uploading to revu now
<jdong_> believe it or not, this would be my first time using revu
<imbrandon> haha
<jdong_> so do make sure I didn't screw anything up with the package :)
<imbrandon> sure ;)
<jdong_> thanks
<imbrandon> thats the plan ;)
<jdong_> maybe if I'm not too much of a klutz at this stuff, I will go for MOTU :)
<imbrandon> heh 
<Jucato> (make sure jdong_ built against the right release...)
<jdong_> Jucato: thankfully, these are source packages :)
<Jucato> :)
* jdong_ smacks Jucato anyway
<imbrandon> Jucato, that wont matter , as i'll build it localy to test , revu will build it and the buildd's will build it
<imbrandon> ;)
* Jucato whacks jdong_ with a big large salmon :P
* Hobbsee whacks jdong_ as well
<Hobbsee> cant be left out :P
<Jucato> lol
* jdong_ goes to sleep to avoid being further whacked
* ajmitch looks for broken uploads to revu
<jdong_> wow, it's 3 in the morning alraedy
<jdong_> ajmitch: I didn't do it! I swear! ;-)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> (broken uploads c/o jdong_)
* Hobbsee blames jdong_ anyway
* jdong_ shifts blame on whoever wrote the REVU wiki page
<jdong_> YAAH
<ajmitch> yes, you're not in the keyring, big surprise
* jdong_ notices dvdauthor is trying to make a 19.5GB dvd
<ajmitch> so your upload was rejected
<jdong_> ajmitch: oh does it take time from joining the contributor team?
<jdong_> or do I need to do something else?
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> you need to ask a revu admin to sync keyring
<jdong_> ah, ok
<Jucato> jdong_: :P
<ajmitch> and then an admin gets frustrated with you, etc, syncs the keyring, unrejects the package..
<jdong_> sorry :)
<ajmitch> jdong_: this is a new package you're uploading, I hope?
<jdong_> uhhh
<jdong_> not really?
* ajmitch tries to discourage people from flooding revu with stuff that should be attached as debdiffs on malone
<jdong_> imbrandon suggested I upload it to revu... sorry if that's not the appropriate means
<ajmitch> since revu isn't really set for reviewing changes to an existing package
<imbrandon> [01:25]  <imbrandon> feel free to email me a debdiff or just put the whole thing on revu  <--- s/upload to revu/attache to malone
<imbrandon> heh
* jdong_ heads into launchpad
<imbrandon> jdong : debdiff *.dsc > blah.debdiff
* imbrandon go's back to sax2
<jdong_> imbrandon: bug 62565
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62565 in ktorrent "svn patches for improved download speed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62565
<ajmitch> jdong_: your ktorrent upload will have to wait until after beta release, of course
<jdong_> ajmitch: yep, I'm aware.
<imbrandon> jdong ok got it, building and testing localy, if all go's well i'll upload when the freeze is over
<seaLne> weird my (ok not really mine) laptop seems to hang after some period of use after resuming from hibernate
<kwwii> Riddell: the powermanager icons are updated in svn
* Jucato checks websvn
<Riddell> kwwii: cool, I'll pacakge that after beta
<Riddell> very bling
<imbrandon> heya Riddell and kwwii, gnight Riddell and kwwii ;)
<kwwii> night imbrandon
<seaLne> Riddell: you looked at libqt-ruby-qt4?
<imbrandon> actualy i'm just going for a short nap, eyes been looking at revu all night
<imbrandon> anyhow see yall in a bit
<kwwii> hehe, have a good nap
<Riddell> seaLne: I thought Tonio_ was going to upload that
<Jucato> Hobbsee you're dancing again :P
<Riddell> seems he hasn't
<Riddell> seaLne: I looked at the debdiff and it's fine, so I'll upload now
* Hobbsee_ said before.  she doesnt dance :P
<Jucato> lol
<Riddell> seaLne: uploaded
<Tonio_> yo
<Tonio_> Riddell: which package should I have uploaded ?
<Jucato> ooh el's doing the dance too :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: qt4quby
<Tonio_> ahhhhhhhhh yes, sorry I forgot....
<Tonio_> I'm doing this
<Riddell> Tonio_: don't!
<Riddell> I just did
<Tonio_> Ridokay
<Tonio_> oups, okay.... just woke up :)
* Tonio_ takes a coffee
<Riddell> seaLne: anything else of yours we should look at?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the adblock addon works like a charm ;)
<Hobbsee> you got all the bits added?
<Tonio_> Riddell: and several persons including Hobbsee tested the changes successfully, including the flash installer, who has worked for everyone
<seaLne> Riddell: not atm
<Jucato> using this as a Flash test site: http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/badgers.php
<Jucato> Hobbsee's favorite :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> llama.php is good too :D
<Jucato> yeah but the badger page is on crack! :P
<Tonio_> Riddell: just found an issue with systemsettings...
<Tonio_> Riddell: all menus are locked, and I couldn't find a way to patch a kcm desktop file to appear the the menus...
<Tonio_> Riddell: knemo now uses a kcm module to be configure, and it is therefore unusable
<Tonio_> Riddell: we should have a possibility to add modules to systemsettings without touching it's code
<Riddell> probably _Sime knows more about that than I do
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes I'll ask him, it was previously possible by adding a "systemsettings" category, we should add that back so that we can path universe apps for this
<allee> Tonio_: knemo: AFAIU to start it one would need to change a config value and then tell kded to load knemo
<Tonio_> allee: changed with kded
<Tonio_> allee: it is not a kde service anymore, and needs to be launched the first time from its kcontrol module
<Tonio_> allee: changed with 0.4.5, sorry ;)
<Tonio_> allee: I packaged it yesterday and saw that change, and issue with k-s-s
<allee> Tonio_: AFAIU that 0.4.5 works behind the scene.  There a global config value that determine if knemo should run if yes, the kded value to load knemo automaticly get's set and knemo loaded.  You can do this in a desktop file too ;)
<allee> Tonio_: that knemo works now this way was originally Dirk Mueller change to knemo is not running automaticly on multiuser systems
<allee> brb
<Tonio_> allee: hehe great ;)
<Tonio_> allee: the point is that we still have an issue with systemsettings
<bddebian> Heya
<Tonio_> allee: but I didn't knew for knemo, thanks the the info
<Tonio_> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Tonio_
<allee> Tonio_: s-s proboem? With knemo's kcm module?
<Tonio_> allee: well k-s-s menus are fixed, there is no way to add a new module except touching the code, which was possible with previous version, by tagging the desktop file
<Tonio_> allee: that should be changed, so that we can patch applications to appear in kss
<Tonio_> it worked before, but not anymore, so I have to check that with sime
<allee> ah, okay
<Tonio_> we have to define a category for each kss section
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will ask people to test konq improvements today, so that we can decide if we upload them or not
<allee> Tonio_: so the problem is not a desktop file that starts knemo but a desktop file to get it into k-s-s
<Tonio_> allee: true that
<Tonio_> allee: fancy testing the changes in konq ?
<allee> Tonio_: I like to confuse you ;)  Nevertheless sorry for not getting the point before jumping in
<Tonio_> allee: hehe, no pb :)
<allee> Tonio_: For next 10 days I enjoy 64k connection.  Not good to update edgy all the time ;)
<Tonio_> allee: ah... :)
<allee> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey allee :)
<Tonio_> .reboots
<Tonio_> is universe frozen today ? I think it is tomorrow no ?
<Riddell> tomorrow
<Tonio_> Riddell: so I can sync a universe app... great, I'm uploading knemo
<Tonio_> Riddell: new debian version is available for more than a month
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho, didn't told you I subscribed you to 2 UVF Exception Requests, for kaffeine and kmplayer
<Tonio_> new kaffeine is mostly a bugfix release, so we really should get it in
<Tonio_> allee: already plaid with http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=16264 ?
<Tonio_> allee: looks pretty cool, and more "automatic" than knemo, doesn't prompt for anything when started
<Tonio_> we probably should give a look :)
<allee> Tonio_: no , have not tried it.  I've given up on network monitors...
<allee>  I pester for some time the network-monitor applet writers to work together, without success ;)
<Tonio_> allee: well I generally use one
<Tonio_> allee: hehe, yeah I agree ;)
<allee> Tonio_: when knetstats autodetec is clever enough to ignore the #$%!%#@ ;) sit0 interface.  I would switch
<allee> Should we submit a wish so knemo autodetect can be run at first time run?  Detect code is already there.
<Tonio_> allee: probably yes, but well if knetstats already does it, I will simply switch :)
<allee> but to be honest the your preconfigured setting are better easier to fix/adapt that any 'I'm clever code' ;)
<allee> Tonio_: is it pkped already? My knemo usage is not set in stone either ;)
<Tonio_> allee: I'm just doing the package
<Tonio_> allee: will submit on revu today and upfully upload before universe is frozen
<Tonio_> allee: interesting in porting hte package to debian ?
<allee> Tonio_: I only submit to a debian repo, I always test on kubuntu ;)
<Tonio_> allee: hehe okay, I'll give you the link for deb file
<allee> ah, oh this reminds me   alioth-kde-extras-repo-for-kubunties wiki is still on my todo
<Tonio_> allee: and I still need to get an alioth account.......
<Tonio_> imbrandon: ping ?
<Tonio_> anyone to revu http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3264 please ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: looks perfect
<Tonio_> Riddell: tried everything ?
<Riddell> kwwii: your bug I think https://launchpad.net/bugs/62618
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62618 in kubuntu-default-settings "edgy default purple color ugly" [Wishlist,Rejected]  
<Riddell> Tonio_: just looked at the packaging
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah okay ;) I just had hard time convertir adblock from cmake to automake
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm not very use to write kde makefiles, even small ones ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: we have lots of stupid bugs now, same here : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/62291
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62291 in kdebase "Image from removable device set as background not kept" [Unknown,Confirmed]  
<Tonio_> tastes or stupidnes of users aren't bug afaik ;)
<Hobbsee> we've got one about a wifi card not being detected in any ubuntu distro, as part of k-d-s
<Hobbsee> i couldnt even imagine where to throw that one.  maybe suggest "try ndiswrapper, or google for a solution"
<Tonio_> Hobbsee, hehe :)
<Tonio_> honnestly, 62291 is probably the more stupid bug I've seen......
<Tonio_> that's NORMAL behavior
<Riddell> bug 62291
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62291 in kdebase "Image from removable device set as background not kept" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62291
<Hobbsee> true that
<Hobbsee> "works as intended"
<Tonio_> Riddell: I didn't had "bug" since I already pasted the url 5 lines above :)
<Tonio_> okay let's bug this :
<Tonio_> "I'm symlinking a file over a smb share, I unplug the network cable, and the symlink fails to find the file"
<Tonio_> "the idea would be to localy cache every external ressource for people that are not comfortable with a computer"
<Tonio_> pffffffffffff.........
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you do that, then you get bugs complaining about apps not failing loudly enough due to not enough hard drive space
<Tonio_> cache is EVIL
<Tonio_> we have to avoid cache as much as possible
<Tonio_> look at windows, you have cached datas everywhere, even DNS, and what to do when the cache is corrupted ?
<Hobbsee> except for apt-cache and pbuilder-cache :P
<Hobbsee> true that
<Tonio_> network doesn't work
<Tonio_> HobbseeI will reject he bug, in a diplomatic way
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: smart.    :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee bug 62291, that's diplomatic :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62291 in kdebase "Image from removable device set as background not kept" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62291
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: nice :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was wondering if we shouldn't perform a foomatic-cleanupdrivers within kds or kdeprint postint script
<Tonio_> Riddell: lots of people need to perform this to get kdeprint to work
<Tonio_> Riddell: I tested the command with a previously installed printer, it doesn't cause any issue
<marseillai> I assume I agree with this bug. just copy the wallpaper in .kde/wallpaper.jpg and set this as wallpaper could be enough. The only thing would to change it when you change the wallpaper.
<Tonio_> Riddell: any opinion ?
<Tonio_> marseillai: hum, yes, but if we do this, we'll bever see the end
<Tonio_> marseillai: and that'll give another bug
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: what happens if it gets run twice?  any problems?
<marseillai> i agree with this too Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> Hobbsee nope
<Tonio_> Hobbsee I ran it three times here, and relaunched kdeprint, my printer still works
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: makes sense to run wiht it then, as long as it doesnt break anything
* Hobbsee nods
<Tonio_> Hobbsee, I agree, but I'd like Riddell's opinion first, since printing is a very sensible demain with kde :)
<Tonio_> marseillai: then the guy replacing the file on the fly will not see any change at kde reload, and post a bug too...
<Tonio_> marseillai: to me users have to use their brain too :)
<marseillai> when they have one ...
<marseillai> :)
<Tonio_> marseillai: if you link to a remote file and unplug the key, the remote file is gone
<Tonio_> marseillai: that makes sense in my opinion
<marseillai> it make sense yes. but this could be a so little thing wich can bring usability confort. (to me)
<Tonio_> marseillai: yes, but there are so much priorities ;)
<marseillai> i don't have use for this "feature" because i've a directory dedicated for wallpaper but this could help user with sleeping brain! :)
<Hobbsee> hey we planed to figure out the dpi stuff for edgy
<Hobbsee> needless to say, we didnt.
<Hobbsee> well, havent so far.  wonder if there's a good way of detecting the screen size.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee in theory only, but screens generally respond bad value
<Hobbsee> ah
<Tonio_> Hobbsee it has been widely debated during dapper release cycle
<Hobbsee> yes, i remember it.
<Hobbsee> where we just went with 96dpi, as it was the same as gnome.
<Tonio_> yup
<Riddell> Tonio_: do you know what foomatic-cleanupdrivers actually does?
<Tonio_> Riddell: cleans a drivers cache that kdeprint uses
<Tonio_> Riddell: when it is cleaned, kdeprint regerates it, simply
<Tonio_> Riddell: am I wrong ?
<jdong_> hobbsee: SUSE tries to detect screen size to set resolution, but it's pretty hit-or-miss
<Hobbsee> right
<jdong_> hobbsee: the results are a pleasant surprise when fonts are readable on my 15.4/1920x1400 screen
<jdong_> but on another 1024x768 flat panel, the results were horrid
<jdong_> SUSE actually has a fallback mechanism... it'll ask you on first boot if it couldn't detect your screen size
<jdong_> only problem is when it thinks it knows, but it's wrong :D
<Hobbsee> jdong_: heh.  right.
<Hobbsee> yeah, true that
<Hobbsee> it's dodgy on my machine too
* Hobbsee got otu the ruler, then further modified her xorg.conf
<abattoir> Riddell: hi, any idea how i can find why oem-config-gtk is being downloaded and installed even though it isn't on the CD(this happens randomly, sometimes it is installed, most times it isnt)
<jdong_> lol
<Hobbsee> in dapper a while ago - works much better nwo
* Hobbsee beds
<jdong_> night :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: foomatic-cleanupdrivers is just a matter of cache, there is no issue running it, except kdeprint will take 5 reconds to rebuild the cache when accessing the driver list after this command.
<Riddell> abattoir: no idea
<Riddell> Tonio_: so maybe a postinst script of k-d-s
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, yes, okay, let's do that
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm doing this now since I have a pending kds package
<Tonio_> Hobbsee_: remember when I said cache was evil ? here is another exemple :)
<Jucato> (Hobbsee's gone...)
<Jucato> *sniff* *sniff*
<Tonio_> Jucato: hum, true that, but she'll read when coming back
<abattoir> Hobbsee_ hasn't :)
<Jucato> ooh... a ghost :P
<jdong_> lol
* Jucato whacks jdong_ with a big large tuna
<jdong_> grr
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just rebuild my repo for people who want to test the new packages... it'll make it easier
<jdong_> holy crap these patches make ktorrent fly :)
<nixternal> ya, but cupsys is now broke ;)
<jdong_> aww :(
<jdong_> cupsys seems to be a nightmare, doesn't it...
<nixternal> it never has for me...as long as you use a HP printer you are good
* jdong_ has all HP printers
<nixternal> hehe me too
<jdong_> damn ktorrent is beating out azureus now
<jdong_> can't wait till we get those patches into edgy
<jdong_> come on beta freeze..... melt :)
<abattoir> jdong_: where'd i get these patches? :P
<jdong_> abattoir: bug 62565
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62565 in ktorrent "svn patches for improved download speed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62565
<abattoir> jdong_: thanks :)
<jdong_> np :)
<nixternal> argh, the updates broke my kdm again
<Tonio_> http://ubuntu.tonio.homelinux.org/
<Tonio_> hehe I love php :)
<Tonio_> Riddell, imbrandon: when do we do the next meeting ?
<Tonio_> jdong_: want me to prepare a package for ktorrent after beta is out ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: next thursday I thought
<Tonio_> Riddell: in one week ?
<Tonio_> hum, cool that's nice to get beta feedback
<nixternal> Tonio_: i like your site alot...i wish i could get mine that clean, but i am graphically retarded
<nixternal> http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.com
<Tonio_> nixternal: I too :)
<nixternal> i don't even know my own website address ;)
<nixternal> http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org
<Tonio_> nixternal: in fact I used a modified dotclear theme, ken graphics, and a friend's blog css :)
<nixternal> hehe
<Tonio_> nixternal: I didn't do anything myself
<Tonio_> nixternal: your blog isn't ugly at all
<nixternal> i did all the graphics on my page...well, lets just say I "colorized" them to match my colors
<nixternal> i think the purple is to purple maybe
<nixternal> all the purple though is #6569ae, but it gets that dark color when you place an image over it..the images are transparent, but there is some shading that takes the purple and changes it
<Tonio_> nixternal: I'm sure I couldn't have done better ;)
<jdong_> Tonio_: imbrandon said that he would
<Tonio_> jdong ah okay, let's forget this then :)
<Tonio_> jdong_: I'm just keeping the package here in case imbrandon suddenly decides to migrate to suse :)
<jdong_> LMAO
<nixternal> haha
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<nixternal> i hope not...suse is in trouble..they don't have money and are not paying their bills...novells little issue is all over our business news here in the use..i guess they defaulted on a $350m note
<nixternal> s/use/usa
<nixternal> right now they reported that funding of their open source projects would have to wait, because the novell suite needs the money..they had red hats head dude on tv talking with a big smile
<Tonio_> nixternal: hehe, I didn't knew this
<Tonio_> hard time for linux companies, mandriva too is in trouble... only redhat seems to be on its top
<nixternal> woohoo..no more terrell owens stinking up football!
* Tonio_ is listening to "End of the Beginning" by Jason Becker on Perspective [Amarok] 
<Tonio_> best song of history
<nixternal> ya, i went to a open source seminar last week or the week before...the topic was "WTF Is Linux"
<Tonio_> nixternal: hehe, funny :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: will you support kaffeine and kmplayer uvfe ? that'll help mdz to approve I assume
<mdz> Tonio_: FYI, I don't expect to be able to look at that until after beta
<Tonio_> mdz: of course I didn't expect anything before beta is out :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, I do, what's the bug numbers again?
<Tonio_> Riddell: bug 62554 and bug 64544
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62554 in kmplayer "0.9.2a -> 0.9.3 UVF Exception Request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62554
<Tonio_> bug 62544
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62544 in kaffeine "0.8.1 -> 0.8.2 UVF Exception Request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62544
<nixternal> gg cablemodem
<nixternal> you know you are a geek, that when a cable modem dies, you have a choice from about 5 other replacements
<nixternal> hey...we have a Kubuntu emergency
<nixternal> tomorrow is beta release, and we don't have a release page ready
<nixternal> has there been a lot of changes since Knot 3?  I have the artwork section covered
<nixternal> obviously a kernel upgrade, but anything "big"
<seaLne> was upstart in knot3?
<abattoir> nixternal: i could have finally given you the oem-config pics you were asking, but i'm not sure of it's status yet...
<nixternal> upstart was in knot3
<nixternal> abattoir: Tollef just said it is broke
<nixternal> Oem-config has a bug where it does not start correctly and is therefore non-functional. [https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/oem-config/+bug/62648 The bug]  will be updated and once a fixed daily snapshot is available it will be linked to from this page.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62648 in oem-config "immediately crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<abattoir> nixternal: yes, i was watching too :(
<nixternal> ok
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> it will probably be fixed within the next few hours im sure
<Lure> nixternal: multi battery support in powermanager
<nixternal> well..the next snapshot or latest daily to be done up
<abattoir> well, Kamion 'fixed' it, i dont know if it gets into the beta...
<Lure> nixternal: should we announce _Sime's media patches?
<nixternal> well, it needs to be displayed for the masses soon
<Lure> nixternal: I think that are in good state 
<nixternal> the CD fixes
<nixternal> man...my brain is definitely shot
<nixternal> it has only been a week..and i can't remember what was done yesterday =/
<_Sime> hi guys
<Tonio_> hey _Sime :)
<Tonio_> _Sime: I have a little issue with k-s-s
<Tonio_> _Sime: maybe you'll have the response
<_Sime> something about things no appearing in it.
<Tonio_> _Sime: how to allow a new component for example in network, without changing the code ?
<Tonio_> _Sime: it worked before, by tagging the kcm module's desktop file
<Tonio_> _Sime: it looks like it is not possible
<_Sime> Tonio_: the menu xml file needs extra "catch-all" lines added to it to display those other desktop files.
<Tonio_> _Sime: it worked before, not by adding that to the xml file, but via the categories tag in desktop files
<_Sime> Tonio_: I know.
<Tonio_> _Sime: we should change the xml file to allow that again, and we should define a series of tags that we can add to the kcm apps packages
<Tonio_> _Sime: isn't that the good way to do ?
<Tonio_> _Sime: so that if we want to enable something in kss, we just have to patch the desktop file in source package
<_Sime> Tonio_: it is not hard to fix. 
<Tonio_> _Sime: yeah I know, but as you maintain the code now :)
<_Sime> Tonio_: it is more a matter of including a heap things based on a tag and then explicitly removing all of the other modules that you don't want.
<Tonio_> _Sime: if we define specific tags, different from kcontrol ones, that's not needed
<_Sime> Tonio_: true, you could make a general tag and an advanced tag.
<Tonio_> yeas
<Tonio_> _Sime: the point is that we need to define allowed tags and allow them in kss
<Tonio_> _Sime: probably a tag per category is the best
<_Sime> Tonio_: that is also possible.
<Tonio_> like "network settings"
<Tonio_> for example knemo should go there
<Tonio_> maybe a tag for general, one for advanced and another one for subcategories
<Tonio_> _Sime: would you be okay for this ?
<_Sime> I don't have a problem with it. The biggest problem will be for the packagers, and also compat with debian packages.
<_Sime> and just with kcontrol in general.
<Tonio_> _Sime: yeah I know, that means we will have to patch everything
<Tonio_> _Sime: but as we have reordered the menus, it would be a pain to patch everything if we base everything on tags
<Tonio_> _Sime: that probably the best compromise
<Tonio_> _Sime: doesn't appear in kss, but if we want it, we have the possibility to patch
<Tonio_> _Sime: there aren't that many kcm modules
<_Sime> true
<Tonio_> _Sime: I am ready to patch all of them if needed
<_Sime> and true
<Tonio_> _Sime: here is the point, can you decide the tags and update kss, and then I'll check at kcm modules and provides the patches
<seaLne> has anyone played with encrypted root? i'm not gettting very far
<_Sime> Tonio_: yeah, I can do that.
<Tonio_> _Sime: great, let me know when it's done, I'll prepare a new k-s-s package, and I will look at kcm modules that need to be patched
<_Sime> Tonio_: do you have an svn account at kde?
<Tonio_> _Sime: nope
<Tonio_> _Sime: I don't need one since I don't code, I can grab and package as anonymous
<Riddell> imbrandon: how's koffice?
<Tonio_> hum the locales package has changed..... sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales doesn't prompt me to check a new one
<Tonio_> is that a bug or wanted purpose ?
<Riddell> gen-locale
<gnomefreak> its intended last i heard
<lnxkde> sup!?
<Mez> Tonio_, ping
<Tonio_> Mez: pong
<Mez> Tonio_, it was you who wrote KZenExplorer right ?
<Tonio_> Mez: nope
<Tonio_> Mez: I'm not a coder
<Mez> !whois Anthony Mercante
<ubotu> whois: the GNU whois client. In component main, is optional. Version 4.7.11ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 28 kB, installed size 252 kB
<Tonio_> Mez: my name is Anthony Mercatante
<Tonio_> close but not the same :)
<Mez> ah, no, its andreas
<Mez> ~seen muszilla
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah I know for locale-gen, but we previously had a graphical scripted thing while reconfiguring the package....... that was far better
<Tonio_> Riddell: that avoided editing /var/lib/locales/supported.d/* etc...
<jdong> whee! gentoo/AIGLX/nvidia crack :)
<Mez> graphics on this box are uber dodgy
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<Mez> or imbrandon
<Mez> or someone with main upload rights
<Riddell> Mez: hi
<Mez> ~Riddell: got a patch for katapult (double backspace) and soon to be an amarok fix patch too
<Mez> Riddell *
<Mez> Riddell: http://tiber.tauware.de/~mez//kubuntu_05_fix_doublebackspace.diff
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there any reason the debconf interface has been removed from the locales package ? that was very usefull...
<Tonio_> Mez: I'm preparing the package
<Mez> Tonio_, what package ?
<Tonio_> Mez: katapult :)
<Tonio_> with the patch
<Mez> ah :D well I'd do it but meh - lol
<Mez> no proper net access
<Mez> cant wait till I can take over my packages again
<Tonio_> Mez: hehe :) do you have access to upload to main too ?
<Mez> nope :P
<Mez> Tonio_, buit when i get back on track I plan to work towards it
<Tonio_> yeah, that the issue... ;) well the package is done, I'll upload after beta is released
<Tonio_> Mez: you should, that's earning a lot of time :)
<Mez> Tonio_... ?
<Mez> Tonio_, I dont get what you mean by "earning a lot of time"
<Tonio_> Mez: no need to ping everyone and wait when you have a patch to upload to main
<Tonio_> Mez: sorry for the bad english :)
<Mez> Tonio_, ah yes - I know that feeling - but my GPG key is on my PC - I gotta wait till ovtober 23rd before I get net again
<Tonio_> Mez: yeah it happened to me once... that so frustrating :)
<jdong> Tonio_: did you ever make any more discoveries about our delightfully missing unmount progress dialog? :)
<Tonio_> jdong nope....
<Tonio_> jdong: I tried to build kdebase and kdelibs without _Sim's patches and I still get the error
<Tonio_> jdong: probably 3.5.4 bug
<Tonio_> jdong: is that reported on kde bts ?
<jdong> Tonio_: I'm searching the kde bugzilla right now
<Tonio_> ok
<Tonio_> I don't search there anymore, so messy........
<Riddell> Mez: we're in beta freeze today, I'll try and remember for tomorow
<Mez> Riddell: I believe Tonio_'s doing it ;)
<jdong> Tonio_: hmm, can't seem to find anything useful in kde bug tracker
<Mez> Tonio_, you have access to KDE SVN ?
<Tonio_> Mez: nope
<GNUro> hi
<Mez> wb jdong
<jdong> :)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-09-28
<ARogue> Hi, is anyone aware that kdar cannot be installed in edgy - and if so do you know a fix?
<jdong> ooh, really?
<Riddell> hi ARogue 
<jdong> yeah, you're right
<ARogue> yup, per <rideout> ARogue: it looks like kdar was even, built with libdar64-4, but the debian/control file wasn't ever updated
<jdong> I assume kdar needs to be rebuilt
<ARogue> i just started using kubuntu a few days ago (gentoo on other boxes) so I don't yet know who to notify or how to do it myself
<Riddell> ARogue: you've come to the right place
<Riddell> ARogue: would you be able to recompile and test it?
<Riddell> my machines are down just now for testing beta candidates
<jdong> Riddell: I'll send it through a pbuilder and see what comes out
<ARogue> don't know -- i compile all the time in gentoo, but just came to kubunto and don't know how to do things yet
<jdong> ARogue: apt-get source -b kdar
<jdong> that's the simplest way
<ARogue> If you talk me through it I probably can
<ARogue> rats -- just realized I'm talking from my gentoo box -- I talk notes and switch and give it a go -- so, is the apt-get it or do i then utter more magic to build?
<ARogue> and then is it dpkg -i to install?
<Riddell> like jdong said
<Riddell> yes, it is
<jdong> correct
<jdong> ARogue: first, sudo apt-get build-dep kdar
<jdong> ARogue: that fetches the packages you need to build kdar
<jdong> gentoo doesn't have the concept of "build dependencies", because all the build headers are installed by default anyway
<ARogue> jdong & riddell - thanks, it is compiling now on the other box -- i'll report back shortly
<Riddell> jdong: but it must still need packages installed before others can be built
<jdong> Riddell: right, it does, but there's no concept of separating binaries and development headers
<ARogue> well, the the config die when it did not finf libdar -- I have dar installed so I guess its looking for headers
<Riddell> jdong: I see
<jdong> ARogue: did you do sudo apt-get build-dep kdar?
<Riddell> ARogue: does it not build-dep on libdar-dev ?
<jdong> Riddell/ ARogue: reproduced build failure here too
* rideout is listening to And She Was by Talking Heads [amarok] 
<ARogue> i did the apt-get build-dep kdar which seemed happy
<jdong> yeah, I see that
<jdong> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 4.1.0), cdbs, kdelibs4-dev, libxi-dev, libdar-dev
<jdong> does build-dep on libdar-dev
<ARogue> synaptic says I have libdar-dev installed
<rideout> jdong: can kdar be built with libdar 2.3.0-5 ?
<jdong> rideout: I'm not sure
<rideout> dapper kdar was built with 2.2.4-2ubuntu2
<ARogue> well, I must break for dinner -- wife and kids calling.  I'll check back later and try anything you want me to.  At very least you folks are now aware of the problem even if there is now quick solution
<ARogue> Riddell & jdong: quick break from dinner to report the build failed looking for libdar, apt-get install libdar reports no such package, but libdar64-4 exists and is installed (was pulled in by dar itself).  As a shot in the dark, the build has an outdated dependency in it?
<jdong> ARogue: I'm guessing the version of kdar we have was never meant to build against libdar 2.3.x
<jdong> we used to build it against 2.2.x
<ARogue> okay, by having this conversation have I effectively reported the problem to the right people?  If not, what is the correct procedure to open a bug report in edgy  -- sorry but as a new kubuntu user I just don't have the lay of the land ;)
<jdong> ARogue: go onto launchpad.net, ubuntu distro, source package kdar
<jdong> ARogue: and file a bug report there
<jdong> ARogue: IRC is not a replacement for a proper bug report... we will forget :)
<ARogue> k, thanks -- will do after diner -- I figured as much but for all I know you or another denizen of the channel is the kdar god <G>
<jdong> ARogue: even the package gods want you to file bug reports
<ARogue> LOL
<jdong> ARogue: i speak from experience.... :)
<jdong> (I usually like to get away with drive-by bugreports via IRC, but they simply don't work)
<Jucato> jdong is still traumatized with ktorrent? :P
<jdong> Jucato: ktorrent is a DREAM now
<jdong> Jucato: those patches really worked
<Jucato> nice :)
<jdong> ooh knetworkmanager 0.1 got tagged?
* jdong wonders if this is suitable edgy material :)
<jdong> wasn't Tonio talking about knetworkmanager earlier today?
<Jucato> I think he was talking about a different app
<Jucato> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=16264 I think
<Jucato> KNetStats
<jdong> heh
<Jucato> heh Riddell's wearing a kilt when the aKademy 2006 group pic was taken :)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<ARogue> back from supper, I filed a bug report at launchpad.net for kdar -- thanks for your help folks.  I've always appreciated the gentoo community -- looks like the kubunto community is just as friendly and helpful
<nixternal> oem-config going to be fixed for beta?  right now in the release notes I have artowrk (kicker, win-deco), guidance (dual battery)
<nixternal> im stretching for info
<nixternal> oh, and just so you know, current LiveCD is broken. you have to startx from cli
<imbrandon> Riddell, ping
<imbrandon> Riddell, or any qmake gos care to tell me why this is calling ccache http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25035/ ( when yall wake )
<imbrandon> i dont see it in any of the qmake.confs
<rideout> anything for a $cat mytharchive.pro | grep ccache ?
<imbrandon> rideout, nope , was the first place i checked ( along with all the other .pro files )
<imbrandon> its something with qmake i'm guessing
<lnxkde>  someone using edgy kde compiz and aiglx on Ati?
<nixternal> invoke-rc.d: initscript hplip, action "start" failed.
<nixternal> dpkg: error processing hplip (--configure):
<nixternal> anyone get that error after recent updates?
* Hobbsee didnt seem to notice it, but i saw someone else mention it in -motu earlier
<Hobbsee> checked for a bug?
<nixternal> don't see one
* nixternal files away ;)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: try running sudo /etc/init.d/hplip start?
<nixternal> same error
<Hobbsee> what exactly does it say?
<nixternal> well, still fails
<nixternal> bug #62718
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62718 in hplip "[Edgy]  Current Updates (2006-09-27) Break HPLIP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62718
<nixternal> http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/yay.png
<nixternal> how about that error?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: reproducable.
<Hobbsee> _Sime: *poke*
<nixternal> Hobbsee: i have that for display, user mgmt, and disk & file systems
<nixternal> i already filed a bug a couple of days ago on it
* Hobbsee nods
<nixternal> when i run them from the cmd line, all of them say the same thing about guidance
<Hobbsee> nixternal: when _Sime or tonio or Riddell is around, poke them.
<nixternal> can i borrow your stick?
<Hobbsee> what for?
<nixternal> ;)
* Hobbsee huggles her stick protectively
<nixternal> to poke
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> huggles
<claydoh> http://www.eikehein.com/kde/heroes/
<claydoh> lol I watched the show, didn't even notice the KDE desktop
<imbrandon> lol me too
<imbrandon> is that your site ?
<claydoh> no I am not that talented :)
<claydoh> or ambititous
<imbrandon> heh just wondering i was gonna link to it in my blog
<claydoh> I have http://claydoh.com
<claydoh> not worth linking to
<claydoh> mine that is
<imbrandon> heh
<claydoh> tho http://emacdosports is a little nicer, still not worth linking to 
<claydoh> err http://emacdogports.com
<claydoh> </spam>
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Beta/Kubuntu   <- This needs some content and some changes from Knot 3...feel free to add them..im going to bed, and will work more on this in 8 or so hours ;)
<nixternal> and if you have time and patience, it would be great if these could get REVU'd -> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3142 | http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3148 | http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3168 | http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3147 | http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3164
<nixternal> g'nite!
<imbrandon> okies i'm off for a few hours, time for some sleep , rember , go fourth and pimp the KDE ( ala http://www.imbrandon.com/2006/09/28/pimping-kde-style/ ) , gnight folks
<abattoir> Riddell: hi, w.r.t bug 62692, was this after you ran oem-config-prepare ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62692 in oem-config "kubuntu oem-config doesn't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62692
<Riddell> abattoir: I didn't run that
<Tonio__> hi all
<Tonio__> Riddell: first knetworkmanager official tarball is just out, I'm packaging and preparing uvf exception requet
<Riddell> Tonio__: great
<Riddell> ** beta testers needed https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Current
<abattoir> Riddell: after you finish installation, you are supposed to login as oem into a 'normal KDE session', then you configure it according to your needs then you run 'sudo oem-config-prepare'. This is what gets it into a 'shippable' state. The oem-installer comes up when a user first boots it, so it'd be your next reboot
<Riddell> abattoir: I'll try that again then
<Riddell> abattoir: what was all that about using xsetroot and stuff for then?
<abattoir> Riddell: ok :)
<abattoir> Riddell: that was for the 'next reboot'
<abattoir> Riddell: when you login is oem, you set it up for the user. So technically, the next reboot is what a typical user would see(the bit where the KDE UI comes up)
<Riddell> yep
<abattoir> Riddell: btw, are you testing oem-config in the beta?
<abattoir> Riddell: because there was a bug, i'm not sure if the fix made it into the beta
<abattoir> Riddell: if you are testing it in the beta, its still not an issue, just make sure you add "sys.path.insert(0, '/usr/lib/oem-config')" to /usr/sbin/oem-config-dm
<Tonio_> Riddell: shame on me but I don't have any writable cd to test.... sorry
<abattoir> Riddell: i'll test the DVD, if it already isnt being tested by someone else
<abattoir> DVD for i386, that is
<Riddell> abattoir: I doubt that'll be the final DVD
<danimo> moin!
<danimo> Riddell: ping?
<Riddell> hi danimo 
<danimo> Riddell: when I enable zeroconf, how exactly does amarok show daap shares?
<danimo> Riddell: just by adding a daap device?
<danimo> (without any specific hosts)
<Riddell> no idea
<danimo> Riddell: any idea who knows?
<danimo> imbrandon? :)
<Riddell> #amarok?  or their developers channel?
<Tonio_> fancy testing the new knetworkmanager ?
* Riddell still beta testing
<Tonio_> danimo: concerning bug 56366, I think both you and Hobbsee have the issue
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56366 in knetworkmanager "knetworkmanager is a misbehaving app according to kwallet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56366
<Tonio_> danimo: would be nice if you can test with this :
<Tonio_> http://ubuntu.tonio.homelinux.org/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/knetworkmanager_0.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Tonio_> danimo: I would like to indicate that the bug is close in the uvf exception request ;)
<danimo> Tonio_: I can't try it today, sorry
<danimo> Tonio_: exam tomorrow
<Tonio_> danimo: hehe, okay :) I'll check with Hobbsee|Remote
<danimo> Tonio_: but I disagree strongly about the "cannot backport to dapper" statement
<Tonio_> danimo: that'll probably be possible with the stable release once approved
<Tonio_> danimo: why don't they want to ?
<danimo> Tonio_: hmmm?
<claydoh> danimo: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Music_Sharing
<danimo> claydoh: yeah, doesn't work for me
<danimo> claydoh: having a mac in the same lan
<claydoh> I did install firefly daap server on a box and amarok saw it, but you had to poinyt it to an address
<danimo> yes, but that's not the point of zeroconf, you know? :)
<claydoh> a little bit unclear on tjhe setup aas well
<claydoh> plus you have to install the daap server as well
<claydoh> or run itunes I guess
<claydoh> zeroconf saw the share OK though
<Tonio_> danimo: who said that will not be backported ?
<danimo> Tonio_: you in the bugreport
<danimo> Tonio_: because if you want people to stay on dapper (keyword: LTS), we need to give them a working knm
<danimo> Tonio_: that is: WPA working without workarounds, kwallet working
<Tonio_> danimo: yeah okay, I said this ;)
<danimo> Tonio_: and I think that's a bad idea
<danimo> Tonio_: we should at least provide a backport
<Tonio_> danimo: Well in fact I was wrong, it looks like the backport requirement policy is lower than in the past, so we can think of a backport in fact
<danimo> Tonio_: of a more recent version
<Tonio_> danimo: okay let's do this, imbrandon can provide backports, I'll ping him once 0.1 gets in :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: talking about that, what is the status of proftpd backport ? I can't see it in the repos
<Tonio_> danimo: in the past only backports for critical bug release went out, but that has apparently changed
<danimo> that's good
<Riddell> abattoir: you're right about oem-config working, and also that it installs and uses the gtk frontend
<abattoir> Riddell: i think it fetches oem-config-gtk only if you have an internet connection
<abattoir> not very sure though, since i dont know where to hunt for info
<Riddell> yes, it's not on the CD.  but I've no idea why it would want to install it though
<abattoir> Riddell: what do you mean by me being right about 'oem-config working' ?
<Riddell> abattoir: my bug report from yesterday saying it didn't work, I just wasn't following the instructions :)
<abattoir> aah ok :)
<abattoir> Riddell: so is it still broken in beta(i.e it doesnt have the sys.path.insert line) ?
<Riddell> abattoir: how would I know if that was broken?
<abattoir> Riddell: well, if you didnt add that line, it wouldn't have worked
<Riddell> it worked
<Riddell> and I didn't add that line
<abattoir> so the fix made it in then, thanks :)
<abattoir> Riddell: and also, i've managed to get myself some hosting space, do you want me to shift the bzr branch on muse or is it ok if it still resides there?
<Riddell> abattoir: it's not a problem where it is
<Riddell> abattoir: although these days hosting on launchpad is probably best
<Tonio_> Riddell: Bug 62774 (in case you wanna support !)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62774 in knetworkmanager "0.1~svn-r575138 -> 0.1 UVF Exception Request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62774
<abattoir> Riddell: ok, i'll speak w/ Kamion about that
<Riddell> abattoir: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/oem-config/+bug/62777
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62777 in oem-config "kubuntu installs oem-config-gtk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Riddell> Tonio_: could you get an svn log since our last version of knetworkmanager?
<abattoir> Riddell: i have some screenshots, i'll upload that and confirm it?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, I'll add this
<Riddell> abattoir: sure
<abattoir> Riddell: http://muse.19inch.net/~abattoir/shots/8.png might not be prove anything concrete but shows them being installed
<bddebian> Howdy folks
<Tonio_> Riddell: added, the problem is that they don't comment a lot on their changes :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't know if that'll be of any use
<Riddell> Tonio_: it'll be the best there is
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, I agree. it is added anyway :)
* Riddell adds support
<Tonio_> Riddell: great, thanks ;) I can't wait for beta to come out......; I have so many uploads to do......
<Tonio_> kdelibs, kdebase, kdeaddons, kaffeine, kmplayer, knetworkmanager, kds, katapult, ktorrent...
<Tonio_> who's next ?? I'm hot !
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning the konqueror changes, I had a few persons using my repo that repoted everything works like a charm, so I think we can upload them with no risk even after beta
<Tonio_> Hobbsee and Jucato also repoted everything was perfect
<Riddell> Tonio_: what are the changes?
<Riddell> Tonio_: oh, flash and adblock?
<Riddell> Tonio_: also we should change the media:/ link on about:konq
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning the changes, that also include the quick view switcher in konq
<Tonio_> and adblock thing is SO usefull... I have it here for 3 days and I can't leave without :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm changing this on about:konq
<Tonio_> Riddell: I fixed in kubuntu_73_nomediaioslave_mounthelper, should be okay now
<claydoh> Tonio_: I also confirm no problems using your packages as well :)
<Tonio_> claydoh: hehe great ;)
<claydoh> tho I still favor firefox, but am fighting that :)
<Tonio_> claydoh: good to ear
<Tonio_> claydoh: fight on !
<claydoh> I just need to figure out if konq 's address bar can act more like FF
<Tonio_> the only thing that messes me up with konq is google maps
<Tonio_> appart from that it's perfect ;)
<Riddell> I have no problems with google maps
<Tonio_> and so fast to launch compared to "firediplodocus"
<Tonio_> Riddell: hu ?
<Riddell> although google calendar doesn't work
<Tonio_> Riddell: let me show you an example :
<claydoh> if I type , say "claydoh <ctrl><enter> " ff assumes "http://claydoh.com"
<claydoh> I like that
<claydoh> and my wife swears by that
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://maps.google.com/maps?q=1600+Amphitheatre+Parkway,+Mountain+View,+CA+94043+
<Tonio_> that link fails to me with konq and works with firefox
<Tonio_> konqueror leaves me in ocean
<Riddell> works fine for me in konq
<abattoir> Tonio_: me too ;)
<claydoh> same here
<Tonio_> Riddell: what is your secret ?
<Riddell> do you have safari brower agent on?
<Tonio_> Riddell: let me check
<Tonio_> Riddell: I changed to safari 2.0 but that doesn't change......
<Tonio_> Riddell: what I have here is a map and images are "nor representable with that zoom", and if I zoom out, I am in the middle of nowhere in atlantic ocean....
<claydoh> my address works fine as well :)
<Tonio_> abattoir: "me too" means it works or means you have the same problem than me ?
<claydoh> works fine for me
<claydoh> your link works fine for me
<abattoir> Tonio_: sorry, should have been more explicit, i meant it works for me
<Tonio_> hum.......
<Tonio_> claydoh: you are using my packages and that works right ? so It's not my package issue ?
<abattoir> Tonio_: i have firefox 1.5.4 as the Fake iD
<Tonio_> abattoir: okay let's test
<abattoir> Tonio_: i've also found that after changing your ID you might need to refresh twice for it to start working properly
<claydoh> afaik but Ill check
<Tonio_> no same here.......
<Tonio_> that's a nonsense
<Tonio_> it always bring me to the center of the map
<Tonio_> hum that's weird....
<Tonio_> let's test on a new profile.....
<Tonio_> hum, that's due to my profile.... very strange......
<Tonio_> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Tonio_> incredible
<Riddell> hmm, no imbrandon 
<Tonio_> Riddell: in fact I changed my settings to use firefox for domain "gmail.com" that causes the issue.......
<Tonio_> Riddell: weird since that's not the same domain, but that's it
<Tonio_> when I remove this, it works
<Tonio_> I don't understand how google works with user-agent, but that's strange......
<claydoh> whats really cool about konq is I can have multipanes, one say with a website url, one with the site's files, and even another with a local dir used to tranfer files to the webserver
<claydoh> doing so now actually :)
<claydoh> now if I can embed Kate in there :)
<claydoh> hmm does quanta do that?
<Tonio_> okay in fact it works as long as you don't play with useragent
<Tonio_> then you get normal interface without javascript
<Tonio_> but as soon as you change this to "default" or any recent browser, it fails
<Tonio_> at least here
<Tonio_> Riddell: just saw a very nasty bug...
<fabo> someone could confirm kvpnc sync -> 62790 , thks
<Tonio_> Riddell: when you use 2 kde sessions, if you disconnect one, usplash launches and you are not prompted put the second session password bafore making a ctrl + alt + 7
<Tonio_> Riddell: is that know issue ?
<Tonio_> usplash should launch on kde logout afaik, but at kdm shutdown
<Tonio_> s/should/shouldn't
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't that something you changed since usplash on shutdown wasn't working ?
<Riddell> I've no changed anything
<Riddell> it's the same patch as in dapper, but that wasn't perfect at all
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay because usplash now works everytime on shutdown, which is good
<Tonio_> Riddell: don't know what changed, probably usplash code itself
<Tonio_> can someone confirm the issue ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: just retried, and same, ctrl + alt + F7 required when closing the session... it worked before since I'm using this very often
<Tonio_> that major issue since 90% of the users will not find how to get the login dialog...
<nixternal> Lure: thank you for the dual battery image!  you rock!
<Lure> nixternal: that is the least I can do - the fact is that YOU rock! ;-)
<nixternal> i have been busy this week..im going to try and work on that this morning
<nixternal> try and get it done before the beta release
<Hobbsee> gah.
* Hobbsee wishes that whatever's wrong with this code will become more obvious.
<Hobbsee> surely if (true) {cout whatever} should actually cout!
<Lure> Hobbsee: depends how "true" is defined ;-)
<Hobbsee> *grin*
<Hobbsee> argh...the damned function isnt even being called, for some reason
<Lure> Hobbsee: that could explain it ;-)
<Hobbsee> heh, yeah
<abattoir> Hobbsee: isn't it cout<<whatever or is that implied?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: it's implied
<Hobbsee> hi el
<Tonio_> Hobbsee hey :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee can you confirm me this issue ? http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/19
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_ :)
<Tonio_> simply launch a new kde session, and disconnect......
<Hobbsee> ah ha!  it gets partway thru, then dies very quietly
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: disconnect?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: logout ;)
<Tonio_> open a second kde session and logout from it, you'll see usplash loading, and before you hit ctrl + alt + f7, impossible to get back to the first one
<Tonio_> Hobbsee I'll report if you confirm :)
<Tonio_> rebooting, I'm testing a kdm fix
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> Hobbsee confirming ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee the issue doesn't look related to usplash itself, but to the fact there is no more switch from vt8 to vt7 automatically
* Hobbsee hides
<Tonio_> Hobbsee usplash launching/stoping shouldn't impact this
<Tonio_> Hobbsee hehe
<el> hi Hobbsee , hi Tonio_ , hi all
<Tonio_> hello el
<el> huhu
* el is leaving again...
<Riddell> nixternal: ping
<Riddell> nixternal: what's the status of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Beta/Kubuntu ?
<nixternal> working on it now
<Riddell> nixternal: do you know if there's a good document with upgrade instructions?
<nixternal> not for edgy, i really haven't seen one...i think people still use the dapper guide, just change out dapper with edgy
<Hobbsee> that cpufreq bit of guidance - i dont see it.
<jdong> "OpenOffice.org is newer ;) "
<Hobbsee> that's what usually happens
<jdong> I love it
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> i go through and add headings, and then go back and fill in the content
<nixternal> i need headings, so feel free to hit me up ;)
<nixternal> there hasn't been that much of a change in the past week really
<jdong> strictly since knot-3,  that's an accurate list
<nixternal> i love how the OOo website makes it so easy to find their release notes
<jdong> lol
<nixternal> it would be quicker to dl the source i think
<jdong> at least it's better than trying to figure out what's changed since SUSE releases
<jdong> the guys post like a 12MB changelog
<Riddell> nixternal: where is the dapper guide?
<jdong> with every single change in svn :)
<nixternal> !update
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nixternal> there
<nixternal> i think that is it
<nixternal> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<nixternal> there you go
<nixternal> i totally forgot that joe did that
<Riddell> nixternal: hmm, that's for ubuntu
<Riddell> we need a kubuntu version
<Hobbsee> Riddell: does adept even handle dist-upgrades?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: sure
<Riddell> "Full Update"
<Hobbsee> even if it does, does it give you a decent error message apart from "something broke.  please fix it"
<Hobbsee> ahhh, right
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/6.10-beta-announce
<Riddell> proofreaders needed
<Tm_T> Riddell: seems ok to me
<nixternal> If you have a Kubuntu 6.06 Beta CD p
<nixternal> change that to 6.10
<Riddell> done
<abattoir> Riddell: isnt it Adept->Manage Repositories rather than File->Manage Repositories?
<Tm_T> ah, true :)
<Riddell> abattoir: done
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> looks good Riddell!
<nixternal> how much time until the release?
<nixternal> say at least an hour ;)
<Riddell> nixternal: I can give you an hour :)
<nixternal> nah, no biggy..i just want to have some meat for the beta wiki page
<nixternal> someone, i need a default snapshot of the current desktop...so i can show the new taskbar
<Tm_T> hmm
<nixternal> oh, and open up a window, so i can get a default view of an active window bar and an inactive window bar...for win-deco updates
<Tm_T> nixternal: I'll do it, if my resolution is ok, 1400x1050
<nixternal> ouch...i need 1024x768, following KDE styling guide
<Tm_T> hmmh
<nixternal> thanks though...
<nixternal> my vmware edgy is broke for some reason
<nixternal> can't log in..everytime i goto log in, it goes back to the kdm login window
<Tonio_> hum great, we'll be able to upload toonight ;)
<Tm_T> agh, have to go, sorry ->
* Riddell adds some more to "What's New?"
<nixternal> someone able to explain the "multiple batteries" in Guidance? 
<nixternal> im still using a 90's laptop, and the 1 battery in it doesn't work ;)
<Tonio_> http://tonio.homelinux.org/tmp/capture13.png
<jdong> nixternal: what's there to explain, other than gpm supports  having multiple batteries?
<Tonio_> can that be called a launchpad bug ?
<nixternal> hehe, alrighty...just wanted to know if there was more to it
<Riddell> Tonio_: could be launchpad or us
<Tonio_> Riddell: in any case, launchpad should say translation is 84% complete and there is nothing untranslated...
<Tonio_> Riddell: how could it be us ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: probably launchpad then, I'm not sure what I'm looking at
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe okay, I'll report on #ubuntu-devel
<Riddell> Tonio_: #launchpad
<Tonio_> yeah, seen this ;)
<nixternal> wo0t...got vmware working
* nixternal takes some new pics
<jdong> nixternal: tired of typing LD_PRELOAD yet? ;-)
<nixternal> never ;)
<nixternal> is there a pic of the Kubuntu Usplash?
<Riddell> nixternal: apt-get source kubuntu-default-settings
<nixternal> doh
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> don't have to apt-get, already apt-got ;)
<Riddell> anyone got a good idea for an announcement image?
<Riddell> so far I've come up with http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kubuntu-1.jpg and http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kubuntu-2.jpg
<nixternal> umm..send me one of those now! ;)
<nixternal> #1
<abattoir> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades , Adept entry added
<nixternal> thanks abattoir!
<nixternal> you rock!
<abattoir> hehe, lol
<abattoir> nixternal: my pleasure :)
<Riddell> thanks abattoir 
<abattoir> :)
<claydoh> Is it just me or is adept not able to manage repos?
<abattoir> claydoh: in edgy, its a known bug
<claydoh> its greyed out
<claydoh> ahhh
<claydoh> ahh theres the bug report
<Riddell> claydoh: no idea what's causing that, obviously it's important to fix before release
<claydoh> :)
<claydoh> I just noticed really, usually do a quick text edit
<claydoh> for that matter I haven't even installed synaptic yet, haven't needed to
<remon> hi, anyone here also having problems with amarok and getting flac/mp3 to play in edgy?
<claydoh> no flac here, but mp3 is fine
<claydoh> no flac here, but mp3 is fine
<claydoh> oops
* claydoh is listening to "The Linux Link Tech Show Episode 159" by dann@thelinuxlink.net (Dann Washko, Linc Fessenden, Pat Davila, Allan Metzler) on The Linux Link Tech Show MP3 Feed [Amarok] 
<remon> hm, it's really a bad thing. can't find any information except the known probem with flac and xine in amarok 1.4.1
<abattoir> remon: you do have libxine-extracodecs installed right?
<remon> if this still holds true for amrok and edgy..
<remon> abattoir: yes
<remon> just got an idea, seems to work now :)
<remon> thanks anyway
<mhb> hello everyone
<Tonio_> hi mhb
<Riddell> hi mhb 
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Beta/Kubuntu  <-- ready for some proofing and more content if needed. I have to head to school, and will be gone for about 4 hours
<mhb> nixternal: good work with the beta page, as usual :o)
<nixternal> thank you!
<mhb> nixternal: heh, I've seen it even before the link came
<nixternal> just added usplash to the mix..yes that is a cheated usplash, i put together the images from *default-settings ;)
<nixternal> alright...bbiab
<Riddell> nixternal: looks great
<Tonio_> hum, it looks like the wine kde frontend isn't available in systemsettings
<Tonio_> ... and fails to work in kcontrol
<Riddell> Tonio_: that's why I didn't make it available
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe okay :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: talking about that, I discussed with _Sime yesterday and he will re-enable the functionnality to add new kcm modules by desktop files tagging
<Tonio_> Riddell: but to avoid the plenty of kcontrol modules that we don't want, we'll probably use another tag
<Riddell> hmm, ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll fix the kcm extensions that we want to be able if packages are installed, like knemo for example
<Tonio_> Riddell: the idea is that we can optionnaly allow an app in systemsettings...
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is not ideal, but that's the best we can do. there aren't that much kcm packages, I can maintain them
<Tonio_> although we will need to look carefully at debian sync....
<Tonio_> Riddell: wineconfig.py has apparently an issue encoding some chars.... I'll try to get that fixed
<nixternal> Riddell: http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/yay.png
<nixternal> i was told to ping you about that ;)
<nixternal> ok, im gone for real, glad you like the page, if i get back and there isn't a release yet, i will continue adding stuff if needed...bbiaf
<mhb> um... when is the beta release expected?
<mhb> I'm eager to test if the langpacks got fixed 
<Riddell> mhb: within an hour or two
<Riddell> (at a guess)
<sebas> Riddell: When exactly is the UDS?
<_Sime> hi all
<sebas> hi Sime
<Riddell> sebas: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuDeveloperSummitMountainView
<Riddell> Sunday 5th to Friday 10th November 2006
<sebas> Aye, thanks
<Riddell> proofreaders, artists: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/edgy-beta.php
<mhb> Riddell: too bad the t-shirt has the older logo :o)
<Riddell> it doesn't, it just has a monochrome logo
<toma> Riddell: looks good, maybe a bit more attention to Upstart? Or a link or something.
<toma> anyway could find any obvious typo's
<toma> +not
<Riddell> thanks toma 
<_Sime> Tonio_: ping
<mhb> Riddell: is the Kubuntu Device Database translatable?
<Riddell> mhb: yes, should be hwdb-client
<_Sime> anyone know Tonio_ 's email  addy?
<_Sime> found it!
<abattoir> Riddell: layed out should be laid out?
<abattoir> this is under the System Settings item...
<mhb> Riddell: hm, weird ... hwdb-client is 100% translated and still I don't see a single Czech word in KuDDB 
<mhb> Riddell: OK, I'll let you know if it's the same in beta
<mhb> Riddell: (or I'll file a bug or something like that)
<Riddell> mhb: please do
<Riddell> abattoir: fixed
<Tonio_> _Sime: testing thanks
<abattoir> Riddell: and Amarok 1.4.3, with automatic "installation" of MP3 support... sounds better?
<abattoir> Riddell: otherwise it looks great :)
<Riddell> done
<gnomefreak> amarok with auto install of mp3 support is safe?
<Riddell> gnomefreak: why wouldn't it be?
<gnomefreak> mp3 is illegal in places isnt it?
<gnomefreak> and its a restricted format also
<Riddell> "illegal" is a variable term :)
<Riddell> but it's always been on the servers, this doesn't change anything
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<Tonio_> _Sime: do you get an UnicodeEncodeError when launching /var/lib/python-support/python2.4/wineconfig.py ?
<Tonio_> I know how to fix, but I can't find a way to know where in code is the problem exactly
<_Sime> Tonio_: I can't test that right now...
<Tonio_> _Sime: okay thanks, I'll try on my own, and after I'll play with kss and give you feedback
<DaSkreech> http://static.kdenews.org/jr/akademy-2006-group-photo.html
<DaSkreech> Sweet :)
<DaSkreech> Beta ships today?
<bobesponja> is media:/ broken in Knot3 cause I can't mount any hard drive, it works though when I mount them manually 
<bobesponja> I get a:
<bobesponja> Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<jdong> Tonio_ / imbrandon: ktorrent ok to upload now? btw topic should probably be updated s/knot3/beta
<Riddell> jdong: go ahead with topic
<Riddell> bobesponja: yes, it's an issue
<jdong> Riddell: err, I don't think I can do that :)
<jdong> brb, reboot
<bobesponja> Riddell: ok thanx, I suppose it'll get fixed soon :)
<Riddell> bobesponja: well, these sorts of bugs are often tricky
<bobesponja> Riddell: do you know what package is in fault?
<Riddell> probably kdebase
<Tonio_> jdong: I have the package ready
<Tonio_> Riddell: is main reopened ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: you can up
<Riddell> Tonio_: you can upload
<Tonio_> Riddell: great, let's go
<Riddell> if it's not reopened they'll go through when it is
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel ! | Beta Released | TODO:  Gamin fixes at: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates | Merges at: http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | We will miss you, lilo...
<jdong> whee!
<nixternal> woohoo!
* nixternal starts the beta 2 release notes page ;)
<jdong> lol
<Riddell> nixternal: that's release candidate
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> i forgot RC is next
<GNUro> hi
<nixternal> i wonder if the reason that hplip won't create/update the user account is because the userconfig is borked
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've uploaded everything, let's wait...
<Tonio_> it was not reopened
<Riddell> Tonio_: that's fine, they'll go through when the block is removed
<Tonio_> yeah I read :)
<rouzic> Oh
<rouzic> Thanks
<rouzic> Thanks for the Beta
<DaSkreech> Can I dist-upgrade to beta now?
<claydoh> weee! beta torrent has one seed, and like 2/3 downloaders
<claydoh> gonna take me a while before I can seed the full iso :(
<Riddell> seaLne: ^^
<Riddell> the announce hasn't passed through mailman yet
<claydoh> but thays only cuz I have sooper slow dsl now, my upload is low
<jdong> DaSkreech: you can always dist-upgrade :)
* jdong was the first seed for ubuntu 6.10 beta live
<jdong> and at a poor 35KB/s, it didn't mean too much :)
<claydoh> my current upload speed is only6-8
<claydoh> prob should just d/l with kget
<claydoh> then seed it
<DaSkreech> jdong: Torrent? 
<DaSkreech> URL URL URL :)
<jdong> DaSkreech: releases.ubuntu.com/6.10
<DaSkreech> Woot :)
<Tonio_> _Sime: the systemsettigns tweak works very nicelly
<Tonio_> _Sime: I think it is time to add that to svn ;)
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> _Sime: yeah, it works perfectly :-)
<Tonio_> _Sime: let me know when you commit to svn, I'll sync and package :)
<_Sime> Tonio_: no changes at all?
<Tonio_> _Sime: hum, according to my tests, it is perfect
<Tonio_> _Sime: I don't see anything else to change
<Kuhrscher> Hi everbody
<Tonio_> hi Kuhrscher
<Kuhrscher> The Kubuntu-Installer does not install language-pack-kde-xx but language-pack-gnome-xx...
<Tonio_> _Sime: after this I'll try to find out what is the problem with wineconfig.py....
<Kuhrscher> Where is the right point to report this bug?
<Tonio_> looks like an encoding problem with translations or something
<Kuhrscher> debian-installer?
<Kuhrscher> ubiquity?
<Tonio_> Kuhrscher: graphical or text install ?
<Kuhrscher> graphical
<_Sime> Tonio_: committed
<Tonio_> _Sime: great, I'll sync
<Tonio_> Kuhrscher: ubiquity
<Kuhrscher> ok, thanks
<Tonio_> Kuhrscher: but that's a bit strange.....
<Tonio_> Kuhrscher: beta cd  ?
<Kuhrscher> yes
<Kuhrscher> just installed, but have been the same for Knot 3
<Tonio_> hum, I'll test when I'll have blank cds available
<Kuhrscher> Should I report a bug anyway?
<Tonio_> Kuhrscher: also please report that on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EdgyEft/Beta/Kubuntu/Feedback
<Tonio_> Kuhrscher: yeah, we'll see if that gets confirmed or not :)
<Kuhrscher> It true, really ;-)
<Kuhrscher> Tonio_ hwdb-client doesn't use the installed translation... Same location?
<Tonio_> Kuhrscher: yeah, that page is done for this :)
<DaSkreech> Hey Saki is there :)
<Tonio_> _Sime: I'm just building kss, will upload if the package builds correctly (no doublt on this)
<Tonio_> _Sime: then I'll start fixing universe apps like knemo or the pure-ftpd frontend
<DaSkreech> Ah no Tonio :-(
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: hu ? I'm a bit lost....
<DaSkreech> Sorry keep going back to http://static.kdenews.org/jr/akademy-2006-group-photo.html and searching for people
<DaSkreech> Saki is there with John :)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-09-29
<DaSkreech> THey got married and he talked her into spending the honeymoon at a KDE codefest :)
<Riddell> she insists it isn't a honeymoon
<DaSkreech> Riddell is in the pic as well 
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<DaSkreech> What's her phrasing?
<Kuhrscher> Tonio_ Done :)
<Riddell> I look like I havn't showered for three days (which I hadn't)
<nixternal> nice legs Riddell! ;)
<Riddell> her phrasing was "It's not a honeymoon!"
<Tonio_> Riddell: sorry, I didn't upload the good changes file for kss, you should have received a notification
<Kuhrscher> Good night. Bye.
<Tonio_> nite Kuhrscher
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe, cool on the photo :)
<nixternal> well, us KDE people can't brag that we got the secksiest hackers ;)
<imbrandon> jdong, ktorrent uploaded 
<Tonio_> imbrandon: argh ! I already did :)
<imbrandon> Riddell, wow rockin photo ( with the strengi )
<Tonio_> imbrandon: will be rejected probably
<imbrandon> Tonio_, !!
<jdong> imbrandon / Tonio_ hehe :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: sorry I told there I did it
<imbrandon> jdong, did you ask two of us to do it ?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: he asked both, and I said it was uploaded :)
<jdong> imbrandon: no, Tonio_ found the bug report
<imbrandon> heh i told him the day he gave me the patch i would upload it, welp it looks like one will get rejected
<jdong> imbrandon: i didn't intentionally try to ask two of you guys to do it out of impatience... honest
<nixternal> how come seaLne looks like he was holding back a gut busting laugh?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: the important thing is that the patch is uploaded :)
<imbrandon> jdong, well i told you the day you made the patch and i checked it i would upload ;) BE PATIENT hehe
<Tonio_> imbrandon: not a big issue if one is rejected
<imbrandon> Tonio_, no no real biggie
<imbrandon> Tonio_, its just the point /me glares at jdong some more hehe
<Tonio_> imbrandon: sorry I though you were looking at the channel log hehe :)
* jdong goes off to the corner to cry
<Tonio_> jdong: yeah, 15 minutes, at least, you deserve it !
<jdong> waaaaah.... imbrandon and Tonio_ are being mean to me.... waaaaaah
<imbrandon> Tonio_, no i dident read the log becouse it dident seem nessesary days ago when he asked ;)
<Tonio_> [jeu sep 28 2006]  [21:22:37]  <jdong> Tonio_ / imbrandon: ktorrent ok to upload now? btw topic should probably be updated s/knot3/beta
<Tonio_> the channel never lies ^^
<Tonio_> hehe :)
<Tonio_> okay let's go somewhere else
<Tonio_> imbrandon: using english language on the desktop yes ?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I need to confirm that a python issue is due to translations...
<Tonio_> imbrandon: possible for you to launch /var/lib/python-support/python2.4/wineconfig.py
<imbrandon> yup it launched
<Tonio_> imbrandon: no issue ?
<imbrandon> i dont have wine installed but it worked
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yeah, and what is you install wine ?
<imbrandon> other than the .wine dir dident exist, the dialog worked
* Tonio_ insists like a child :)
<imbrandon> heh
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yeah same here, but when wine is installed, if goes further, and by the end I get this :
<Riddell> I know what the next release is going to be called!
<Tonio_> UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xe9' in position 11: ordinal not in range(128)
<imbrandon> Riddell, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<imbrandon> do tell ?
<Tonio_> I suppose this is due to french translation since the character seems to be ''
<Tonio_> Riddell: NOOOOOOOOO please don't say this !
<imbrandon> Tonio_, ok lemme grab a shower then i'll test better
<Tonio_> Riddell: you cannot keep it a secret now !
* imbrandon jumps up and down like a child
<Riddell> I'll give you a clue...
<Riddell> it begins with "F"
<DaSkreech> It starts with a F
<imbrandon> hahahahahaha
<DaSkreech> hahahaha
<imbrandon> common !?!
* Tonio_ votes for core-dev to be prompted the info in private 
<imbrandon> hehe
<Tonio_> ^_^
<imbrandon> Tonio_, +1
<imbrandon> ;)
<Tonio_> we'll keep the secret :)
<imbrandon> Riddell, serouisly is he gonna announce it soon i presume 
<Riddell> he says he's writing an e-mail to ubuntu-devel
<Tonio_> let me guess... "F*uckin' falcon" ?
<imbrandon> wow , rockin
<Tonio_> hehe, that would rock :)
* imbrandon hopes it wont be toooooo silly
<Riddell> imbrandon: don't get your hopes up too high :)
<imbrandon> lol
<Tonio_> Riddell: frog or falcon ? ;)
<imbrandon> ferret
<Riddell> nope
<DaSkreech> Flamingo
<DaSkreech> Flaming Flamingo :)
<imbrandon> omg not a flamingo
<Riddell> no no
<DaSkreech> Fuzzy-Wuzzy 
<Tonio_> "foomatic fix" the release focussing on printing :)
<Tonio_> haha
<imbrandon> man Riddell has me hitting "get new mail" every 10 seconds
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> gah , and i was just about to hit the shower
<imbrandon> ...
* Tonio_ creates a rule on his webserver to forward every mail to his cellphone :)
<Tonio_> I don't wanna miss it
<imbrandon> haha
<nixternal> hrmm..my other packages didn't make it i guess ;(  da freeze is in effect
<Tonio_> imbrandon: no issues with wine installed ?
<DaSkreech> Flagelating Pheromes?
<imbrandon> Tonio_, i havent installed it yet, i was gonna hit the shower and get some food first if thats ok
<imbrandon> i have to do it on the lappy as i have cxoffice installed on this box and cxoffice and wine proper dont mix
<imbrandon>  /well/
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hehe, you do what you want :)
<nixternal> woohoo...i know now ;)
<nixternal> i can't believe they would pick that name either
<imbrandon> wha !?!
<imbrandon> how does nixternal know ?
<DaSkreech> It was flagellating?
<DaSkreech> Oh no it wasn't :-(
<DaSkreech> Yeah I wouldn't guess that either
<DaSkreech> stupid eft :-P
<imbrandon> ...
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> and the name is...
<nixternal> The
<nixternal> Foofy Ferret!
<nixternal> i can't believe you all are hording your "Send/Receive" buttons so much right now, that this channel has gone dead
<imbrandon> lol
<DaSkreech> Konversation doesn't have a button
<DaSkreech>  if your keyboard dies you are SOL
<nixternal> im just hitting "ctrl+r" on ff and the list ;)
<DaSkreech> Damn it I'm going to have to go home
<nixternal> we will let you know when you get home
<nixternal> don't worry...it is all a hoax anyways ;)
* DaSkreech puts fingers in ears and signs muwahananananananana
* nixternal is leaving "rumor" names everywhere...and quit messaging, i really don't know what it is ;)
<imbrandon> Riddellllllllllllllllllllllllllllll still no email hehehehehe
<Riddell> imbrandon: I can't even remember what it is now, it probably wasn't that interesting :)
<Riddell> this is fun http://www.debianadmin.com/kubuntu-606-lts-installation-with-screenshots.html
<imbrandon> haha nice
<Tonio_> Riddell: digikam main inclusion report is still unreviewed.....
<Riddell> Tonio_: canonical got a new security dude today, maybe pitti will have some spare time
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah I know is has tremendous amount of work, but is there another person that i can ping instead ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, only pitti does the reviews
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, let's try again :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: cdbs fixed? and how do I get qcomicbook to rebuild now? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/qcomicbook
<Tonio_> ryanakca: having a look....
<Riddell> ryanakca: I'll upload cdbs in a bit, was waiting for beta to be over
<ryanakca> Riddell: kk
<ryanakca> is beta over?
* ryanakca has some things to add to k-d-s...
<Tonio_> ryanakca: it'll not build in it's current state......
<Tonio_> there is no admin folder in the tarball
<ryanakca> Tonio_: ???
<Tonio_> ryanakca: that's it......
<Tonio_> I'm investigating
<ryanakca> yes, that's a problem with CDBS that Riddell has fixed and is waiting to upload :)
<Tonio_> ryanakca: doesn't build here actually...
<Tonio_> ryanakca: yeah okay
* ryanakca points at the cdbs problem
<ryanakca> :)
<Tonio_> ryanakca: the problem is more than it is not a kde application, but a qt app
<Tonio_> doesn't build-dep on kdelibs4-dev and we shouldn't use kde.mk cdbs rules
<ryanakca> ah
<Tonio_> ryanakca: need to redo the packaging completly I think
<ryanakca> so, where will it get QT?
<Tonio_> ryanakca: libgt3-mt ;)
<ryanakca> well, not completly...
<ryanakca> just edit rules and control
<Tonio_> ryanakca: let me test, a moment :)
<Tonio_> ryanakca: rebuilding control and rules, is almost all the packaging :) the rest is just administrative stuff :)
<ryanakca> lol
<Tonio_> I don't understand how could this have been uploaded
<ryanakca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth   needs to be updated... it talks about what color dapper will be, and if dapper will meet the June 2006 release...
<Tonio_> did that ever build ?
<ryanakca> did what? qcomicbook?
<ryanakca> yes, perfectly...
<ryanakca> Rid'dell built it, I built it, imbra'ndon built it.
<Tonio_> ryanakca: that's a nonsense :)
<Tonio_> or at least the packaging was different, that's obvious
<ryanakca> s/built/pbuilt
<Tonio_> ryanakca: ........ weird
<ryanakca> hmm... very
<Tonio_> in any case we should upgrade to latest version which requires uvf exception report
<ryanakca> ???
<ryanakca> lost me there... english please :)
<Tonio_> ryanakca: universe branch is frozen now for new upstream version
<Tonio_> so we need to prepare package and write a report
<Tonio_> ryanakca: the strange point is I don't understand how could that have build with kde.mk cdbs rules...... that absolutly impossible.....
* ryanakca offers to unbzip2 and untar his backups from last week's fresh install (at long last) and send you a .deb of it...
<Tonio_> the packaging is really to re-do
<Tonio_> no man page.....
<Tonio_> okay let's go, I'm doing it
<ryanakca> ???
* ryanakca can make a man page in a flash... kdemangen.pl
* ryanakca dgetted the source... how do I extract it again?
<ryanakca> Tonio_: ??
<Tonio_> ryanakca: forget this, there is one but it is hidden :)
<ryanakca> lol, so there is a man page?
<imbrandon> dpkg-source -x file.dsc
<Tonio_> I don't understand this application's structure......
<Tonio_> icons in "fedora" folder...... that's crappy
<Tonio_> ryanakca: yes there is one
<ryanakca> imbrandon: thanks
<Tonio_> honnestly, that's very weird......
<ryanakca> yes *remembers adding stuff to rules about the fedora dir*
<Tonio_> imbrandon: did that ever built for you ?
<ryanakca> very...
<imbrandon> Tonio_, yes me and Riddell both built and reviewed it
<Tonio_> imbrandon: how can a pure QT app build with kde.mk cdbs rules ? :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: there is something I'd like to be teached there :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: that's not a kde app :)
<imbrandon> tbh i havent looked at it in weeks, i would have to go back and look
<Tonio_> imbrandon: well I'm redoing the packaging as a normal qt application
<Tonio_> should be resolved tomorrow
<imbrandon> okies, just work with ryanakca on it so he can learn ;) that was his baby
<ryanakca> it is :)
* ryanakca needs to learn... *keeps the goal of becoming a motu in mind*... even though it'll take a couple of decades before that happenes...
<imbrandon> ;)
<ryanakca> imbrandon: when is beta freeze over? sometime today, I know that...
<Riddell> ryanakca: should be over now
<imbrandon> should be over now but the queue still seems in manual mode
<Tonio_> ryanakca: in fact I'll continue to use cdbs but with makefile.mk instead of kde.mk
<ryanakca> kk, so any changes to k-d-s should be up, and then I can redownload it and add my changes?
<ryanakca> ermm...
<imbrandon> Riddell, the backports for amarok and konversation got processed today and now are upto par with edgy
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah, but in fact the issue is due to packaging too :)
<crimsun> imbrandon: (well, kamion and infinity deserve a bit of a break...)
* ryanakca wonders about you setting something up so that I know what your doing to my baby...
<imbrandon> crimsun, definately , i was just noteing it ;)
<Riddell> imbrandon: rock, please add to UWM
<Riddell> UWN
<imbrandon> cool ok
<imbrandon> also libmtp is out of the NEW queue too si i can test amarok with it and poke pitti about the MIR tomarrow^Wlater today
<ryanakca> Tonio_: mind explaining what your doing so that I can do it on this side as well?
<Tonio_> ryanakca: I'm simply rebuilding a rule file using makefile.mk instead of kde.mk, and changing control file for correct builddeps
<Tonio_> ryanakca: I'm not very used at packaging qt apps, so I have to make a few tests to be sure it is okay ;)
<imbrandon> [19:58]  <Tonio_> ryanakca: I'm simply rebuilding a rule file using makefile.mk instead of kde.mk, and changing control file for correct builddeps
<imbrandon> [19:58]  <Tonio_> ryanakca: I'm not very used at packaging qt apps, so I have to make a few tests to be sure it is okay ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: thanks :)
<ryanakca> ah, kk, ty
<ryanakca> Tonio_: I'm heading to bed, lemme know how it goes in the morning/tommorow afternoon
<nixternal> <awbassett_> "I want to die in my sleep like my grandfather...Not screaming and yelling like the passengers in his car...."
<imbrandon> nixternal, thats just ..... wrong
<nixternal> haha
<jjesse> funny but wrong :)
<nixternal> i almost spit dr. pepper out on that one
<jjesse> i see beta is out, congrats guys
<nixternal> in otherwords, i almost sinned
<imbrandon> nixternal, whats the url to woth UWN work in progress page ?
<imbrandon> i have a few things to stick in there
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<imbrandon> thanks
<nixternal> yp
<nixternal> hypfda
<nixternal> ya that
<Hobbsee> morning all
<jjesse> morning Hobbsee
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> jjesse: :)
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon 
<jjesse> how are you Hobbsee?
* Hobbsee found out today what happens if you ignore a whiteout - you blackout :P
<jjesse> sorry haven't been on much, i'm working at a client until christmas that blocks IRC
<Hobbsee> jjesse: ahhh...fair enough
<jjesse> so i follow up when i can:)
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<imbrandon> nice
<imbrandon> Hobbsee are you on the -art ML ?
<imbrandon> From: Mark Shuttleworth <mark@canonical.com>
<imbrandon>  To: Kenneth Wimer <kwwii@bootsplash.org>, Ubuntu Art Team <ubuntu-art@lists.ubuntu.com>
<imbrandon>  CC: Jonathan Riddell <jriddell@ubuntu.com>
<imbrandon> 
<imbrandon> ...just upgrade to Edgy on my Kubuntu desktop. It's.... wow. A thing of
<imbrandon> great beauty. Well done Ken.
<imbrandon> Mark
<imbrandon> now thats just rockin 
<Tonio_> imbrandon: qcomicbook uploaded
<imbrandon> cool
<Tonio_> I had hard time trying to play with makefile.mk
<Tonio_> it failed for some strange reason I don't know....
<Tonio_> honnestly, qcomicbook sources are strange........
<Tonio_> finaly I did manually just using debhelper.mk and that was fine
<imbrandon> hehe
<Tonio_> I'll make a point tomorrow with ryanakca
<imbrandon> cool , thanks Tonio_ he is really trying to learn and that was his first package
<Tonio_> imbrandon: and not the easiest, since the sources are really crappy
<Tonio_> desktop file in a "fedora" folder, not installed via makefiles etc.......
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: no i'm not
<Hobbsee> nice!
<imbrandon> yea that was just sent moments ago
<imbrandon> i dident thionk you were
<imbrandon> think*
<imbrandon> Riddell and kwwii will be happy also i'm sure ;)
<imbrandon> ugh i hate uvfe's i missed it by one day
<imbrandon> bbiab to finish this uvf report
<Tonio_> I think kwwii can be proud of him :)
* imbrandon is listening to "Here Without You" by 3 Doors Down on Away From The Sun [Amarok] 
<lastnode> hey guys, i was just wondering if anyone would be willing to throw up a quick qt frontend for http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Upstream . the gtk one is already written, but it's been really hard nailing down a py-qt guy.
<nixternal> my screen colors are so bad..i can't tell what color my webpage is...i have 2 machines, and each display the same page in different colors..i so wish my display config worked in kubuntu ;)
<imbrandon> nixternal, fixit kthxbye
<nixternal> omg i will kill you 
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> dude, you goin' to cali?
<imbrandon> hopefully, i'll find out on the second
<nixternal> i have 3 out of 5 instructors giving me mid-term week off, and letting me finish them either before or after....the other 2 are jerks
<nixternal> i told them it is business, and they both said the same thing, " you should have taken that into account before starting college"
<nixternal> i purchased a ticket, and i am staying at a (girl)friends house
<nixternal> if i go
<nixternal> actually, i used frequent flyer miles, so i didn't purchase anything
<nixternal> and it is refundable just in case
<imbrandon> heh
<nixternal> i can't afford a hotel, but this girl lives 3 or 4 miles from the plex
<imbrandon> cutiecoder ?
<imbrandon> bwhahaha
<nixternal> dude..you want to die for real i think ;)
<nixternal> don't make me start with the "rumors"
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> i couldn't imagine being in the vacinity of that chick...i would kill myself
<freeflying_> Riddell: ping
<GNUro> hi1
<GNUro> Hi!
<GNUro> i think that i've find a bug.. systemsettings>Monitor&Display>Power Saving> switch off monitor are resetted everytime you reboot the machine. Anyone can confirm?
<GNUro> Someone.. :P
<Hobbsee> there's already a bug in power saving somewhere, iirc.
<Hobbsee> check in the source package kde-guidance on malone
<Riddell> I see freespire have bought an advert against "kubuntu" on google
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: heya.  did the new knm get approved?
<abattoir> hmmm... "What is Ubuntu Missing?" comes against ubuntu too
<Tonio_> Hobbsee not yet, I'm waiting for mdz
<Tonio_> hi everyone :)
<abattoir> hi Tonio_ :)
<abattoir> and Hobbsee and Riddell :)
<Hobbsee> heya abattoir 
<abattoir> "Is Ubuntu Special" seems to be the other ad
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, main looks like still locked... only my universe uploads have gone in so far
<Riddell> I'm not sure who the best person to ask about that is
<Riddell> probably tollef or kamion at this time of day
<Riddell> Tonio_: see #u-d
<mhb> hello everyone
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay thanks :)
<mhb> Riddell: do you remember when I was talking about the langpacks that were 50% in Czech and 50% English? And you advised me to wait with it until beta?
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> mhb: same problem with french, it is now resolved...
<Tonio_> mhb: doesn't work for you ?
<mhb> Riddell: well, you were right, 90% got solved, but there are two apps that didn't
<mhb> sadly, they are used quite often - Adept (family) and Systemsettings
<Tonio_> mhb: I could have bet it :)
<Tonio_> mhb: concerning adept, that's known issue
<Tonio_> mhb: concerning systemsettings, should work (at least works here)
<Tonio_> mhb: is it translated on rosetta ?
<mhb> 100% (by myself)
<mhb> both of them
<Tonio_> mhb: hum... I must say I'm not an expert reguarding to those translations problem... Riddell might have the key
<Riddell> adept is to do with not loading translations from libept
<Riddell> systemsettings I'm not sure, might be the modules not loading or might be the .desktop files not being translated
<mhb> Riddell: well, I translated the systemsettings-desktop, too
<mhb> Riddell: concerning adept, is there a bug in LP (Tonio_ said it is well-known)?
<mhb> it's probably this one
<Tonio_> Riddell: the point is systemsettings works here, so we can exclude modules loading
<mhb> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/47181
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47181 in ept "broken localisation support" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<Tonio_> mhb: when did you ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I fixed ryanakca's qcomicbook package.... I'll make a point with him on what were the issues
<mhb> Tonio_: when did I translated it? A week or so ago.
<mhb> (have I)
<Tonio_> mhb: that's normal then, translations package need to be rebuilt
<Tonio_> mhb: last sync was about 10 days ago afaicr
<Tonio_> mhb: that will hopefully happen before RC
<mhb> Tonio_: any way I can check it before the sync? Use the .mo export function from Rosetta?
<Tonio_> mhb: yup, you can do that way
<Tonio_> ryanakca: ping me when you are there, would be nice to make a point of the changes I did to the package
<Tonio_> ryanakca: the goos news is that it is in universe and builds now
<mhb> hmmm... I updated the .mo file with the one from Rosetta, but somehow the systemsettings package still doesn't use the translations from it
<GNUro> hi
<mhb> GNUro: hi
<GNUro> mhb: :)
<bddebian> Howdy
<cmvo> Hi! Where do iso's usually appear first? For me http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/edgy/ still only contains knot-3.
<abattoir> cmvo: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/edgy-beta.php
<jdong> cmvo: beta, and rc and final are released to releases.ubuntu.com
<jdong> cmvo: knots/arrays/dailies are on cdimage
<cmvo> abattoir: Thanks, looking in the wrong place :-)
<abattoir> cmvo: no problem at all :)
<cmvo> jdong: Thank you too! Didn't know about releases.ubuntu.com
<cmvo> Now for the download :-)
<abattoir> he is busy fighting w/ his computer ;)
<jdong> :)
<mhb> well, the bug 47181 is getting on my nerve :oI
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47181 in ept "broken localisation support" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47181
<mhb> anyone tried to fix it? It's currently assigned to nobody ...
<Tonio_> mhb: adept's developper, mornfall, should be looking at it
<Kuhrscher> Tonio_ I asked him about it some days ago, but I did not have the impression he will fix it...
<Tonio_> Kuhrscher: ah...
<mhb> Kuhrscher: it's the same pain in the neck for you, I guess :o) 
<Kuhrscher> mhb: Yes...
* mhb is so frustrated he considers fixing it
<mhb> Kuhrscher: does mornfall come here sometimes or should I contact him by e-mail?
<Hawkwind> mhb: He comes here from time to time
<Hawkwind> !seen mornfall
<ubotu> mornfall is on IRC right now!
<Hawkwind> Hah, just not in this channel
<mhb> Hawkwind: thanks
<mhb> Hawkwind: hm... he's away
<Hawkwind> Yep
<Kuhrscher> mhb: I talked to him via IRC
* abattoir wonders why the dot has become a place for "kubuntu bashing"
<abattoir> but i guess its best to avoid those individuals...
<abattoir> (or corporations)
<jdong> KUBUNTU SUCKS :D
<jdong> lol
<jpatrick> jdong: really?
<jdong> jpatrick: LINSPIRE FOREVER
<abattoir> hehe, lol :D
<toma> abattoir: simply not read user comments on general news items...
* jdong is , ironically, using GNOME at the moment.....
<abattoir> toma: sometimes the feedback is useful or helpful
<abattoir> but i guess we really should ignore stuff like this
<abattoir> or rather I ;)
<toma> abattoir: comments on the dot are seldom interesting
<jpatrick> abattoir: "And you are idiotware." -- nice
<abattoir> jpatrick: yes :D
<abattoir> i guess it was offtopic for me to get it in here ;)
<abattoir> sorry
<jdong> pfff, <flamesuit>nothing important ever happens in #kubuntu-devel</flamesuit>
<mhb> Riddell, Tonio_ : it looks like the systemsettings simply ignores the desktop_kde-systemsettings.mo translations
<mhb> at least here
<Kuhrscher> mhb: I fear there are some more problems like this...
<Kuhrscher> mhb: hwdb-client-kde ignores the installed translation too
<toma> notranslationware
<Kuhrscher> hwdb-client?
<toma> Kuhrscher: ignore me
<Kuhrscher> toma: Ok ;-)
<mhb> Kuhrscher: yeah, I think it's the same in Czech
<mhb> Kuhrscher: already filed a bug?
<Kuhrscher> mhb: yes
<Kuhrscher> https://launchpad.net/bugs/62866
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62866 in hwdb-client "Translation broken in Kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<mhb> Kuhrscher: I'll look at it and possibly confirm it later, thanks for the link
<mhb> bbl
<toma> el: i'm developing a new mailclient and posted a mockup for the composer, if you have time, I would appreciate to know your opinion very much.
<el> Toma, hi 
<el> toma, you posted it in your blog?
<toma> el: hi, yes.
<el> toma, on planetkde? mom, have a look...
<el> toma, in your mockup, the address area takes a lot of space. but most of the mails which are sent go to a small number of recipients only
<el> so it takes quite a lot of space. 
<toma> el: i figured most people do not compose mails fullscreen, so the space is available for other things
<el> toma, hm... they don't use it full screen, but that's not a reason to make the window larger than it needs to be. the smaller the composer, the easier to use other windows for reference
<toma> el: one of the comments suggested to use a pulldown for to,cc,bcc instead of three columns with checkboxes
<el> toma, also, the strict separation of custom email and address book is difficult. you have to think if you want to add an email address or know a name. or do you plan completion for the above line edit?
<toma> el: yes, i can merge them to one line edit: search in addressbook and an add button behind it for the case it is not in the address book
<el> toma, i agree for the pulldown. 
<toma> okay
<el> toma, when you merge them in one line edit > where do you show the results from the address book? still in the bottom panel or in a minicli completion?
<toma> el: what would you recommend? I'm not sure how users think of the autocompletion 
<toma> el: the one I asked all relied on autocompletion though
<el> toma, i think autocompletion in the line edit works pretty well. we did some tests with the kmail composer (i think 2 years ago)
<el> toma, and people expected auto completion
<toma> el: but i know windows users who call us when there addressbook is gone in outlooks composer 
<el> toma, if you list the addresses in the panel on bottom, users have a very long way from entering the name to actually selecting the recipient
<toma> hmm, ok. autocompletion saves a lot of room...
<el> toma, yeah, you should still provide access to the address book. people not only search for names, but also by company, position, etc.
<el> toma, you still use kaddressbook?
<toma> el: no ;-)
<el> toma, so you got your own addressbook? or another one?
<toma> el: fo this emailclient you mean?
<el> toma, yes, for this email client
<toma> el: o ok, I will use kaddressbook for that, yes
<toma> but i don't want all kinds off popup's, so I rather inteegrate it in the composer
<el> toma, the cases where users actually need to go into the address book to search are a rather small proportion. so if you go for name/email completion in the composer, and provide a picker with (a bit) more advanced search facilities, that should be fine
<el> toma, but you shouldn't integrate something in the main window which is only used in 5% of the cases (if at all)
<toma> el: ok, I'll make it a collapsable part of the composer
<el> toma, that sounds better. 
<toma> but that means the section with to/cc/bcc has to move above the subject part again
<el> toma, yes, i think that's better. 
<toma> hm, hm
<el> toma, then the widgets have more width, so you can display the full name and email address without ...
<el> toma, the items in the list are still editable, no?
<toma> should be
<el> fine :)
<toma> but it's going to look a lot  like kmails composer.
<el> toma, it's going to look a lot like every email client ;-)
<toma> when there a lot of receipients you need to scroll etc
<toma> i'm not happy with that
<el> toma, yes, i know. but having it to the left means that you'll mostly see only half of the names. and you really waste space when you have only 1 or 2 recipients
<el> toma, who is that mail client for? company usage, private or all?
<toma> online imap only, so  that would rule out most private users
<el> ah, ok.... 
<el> toma, do you have data how many recipients mails usually have in that context?
<toma> el: no, but you are probably right, more then 5 would be rare
<el> toma, in large companies they often have incredibly long cc lists (hehe, not the best habit imho, but well...)
<toma> true
<toma> maybe i can use a qsplitter, so you can resize it
<el> jupp
<el> toma, where exactly do you plan to put the address book then?
<toma> maybe behind a tab on the left, like digikam has
* el starts digikam...
<el> uh, digikam not installed...
* el installs digikam
<el> hmmm.... digikam crashes at startup :-|
<toma> hmm
<toma> you have a small tab like thingie on the left, and when you click on it, it expands
<el> toma, do you know how thudnerbird does it?
<el> toma, a bit like a docker? that's what thunderbird has
<el> toma, quite handy
<toma> el: a yes.
<el> toma, yes, that's fine.
<toma> el: ok, I'll have to go (visitors arriving any sec), thanks _a lot_ for your input. I plan to work on it this weekend...
<el> toma, ping me > i'll be at akademy till sat evening
<el> then monday back online in berlinb
<toma> el: great! bye
<el> bye - have a nice evening :)
<toma> thnxs
<Tonio_> Riddell: all the main uploads have just been commited to the repos
<seaLne> oops discovered 2 ways to break ubiquity
<seaLne> 3
<nixternal> lets go for 4
<ryanakca> Tonio_: ping
<seaLne> 4
<seaLne> altho that last one is just a bit weird
<ryanakca> anybody feel like looking at my k-d-s? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3237      It basicly sets it so that kicker is locked by default (which gets rid of those ugly bars you have when unlocked)
<Tm_T> ryanakca: I keep kicker locked these days
<ryanakca> Tm_T: So do I, but so that it's locked by default
<Tm_T> but, maybe some users doesn't understand to open the lock ;(
<Tm_T> so default, I'm not sure
<ryanakca> right click - > unlock panels?
<Tm_T> ryanakca: yes, for some people that's too obvious
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> lol
<Tm_T> I have seen that kind of things a _lot_
<Tm_T> I think that default locking would be good but...
<Tm_T> I'd say give it a try ;)
<ryanakca> If they've come from XP, it shouldn't be a problem... from mac, I'm unsure...
<Tm_T> we'll see how people take it
<ryanakca> yeah
<imbrandon> yea i'd rather leave that upto Riddell , i dont see a problem with it myself but ....
<imbrandon> we need a consinsus before uploading that
<ryanakca> yeah
<ryanakca> hadn't they done a study on pannels and start menus/kmenus/etc? *googles it*
<ryanakca> it was on Planet KDE a couple of months ago
<seaLne> 5 :(
<seaLne> beta is fun
<Tonio_> ryanakca: hey
* Tm_T hides
<Tonio_> ryanakca: the study is kickoff
<Tonio_> works nice but cannot be packaged like a normal application
<Tonio_> since it's code is a hudge patch for kdebase
<ryanakca> Tonio_: kickoff? are you talking about that suse menu?
<marseillai> yes
<marseillai> he is
<marseillai> lu Tonio_ 
<marseillai> hi everybody
* ryanakca is talking about some thesis or something of the sort... unless they're one and the same...
<ryanakca> oh, and how's qcomicbook looking?
<Tonio_> ryanakca: yeah, isn't that what you were talking about ?
<ryanakca> Tonio_: the only reason it wasn't building, from what Riddell told me is that kde.mk required a .pot to be created, and that none could be created. Riddell has the updated one that doesn't require the generation of a .po/.pot
<ryanakca> no.... I'll look it up for you later... 
<Tonio_> ryanakca: talking about qcomicbook ?
<Tonio_> ho yeah sorry ;)
<Tonio_> yes, that's the reason of the issue, but the error was also due to incorrect packaging somehow
<ryanakca> yeah, qcomicbook :)
<Tonio_> it failed becasue is was build as a kde apps which it isn't ;)
<ryanakca> eh hunh.. what was the error? and what part was in packaging?
<Tonio_> we would have had issues in the future to maintain the package for the exact same reason
<ryanakca> what defines a KDE app, and what defines it as NOT one..
<Tonio_> ryanakca: kde app in an application that build deps on kdelibs4-dev
* ryanakca considered C++ and Qt = KDE
<Tonio_> qcomicbook depends on qt, not kde libs
<ryanakca> ah...
<Tonio_> nope, the libs are different
<ryanakca> ah
<Tonio_> kde uses qt, but an adapted version
<ryanakca> I see see :
<Tonio_> qt dialogs for example, are different from kde apps dialog boxes etc......
<Tonio_> ryanakca: grep the source package on edgy repos, you'll se how I built it, no kde depends, and that builds fine
<ryanakca> kk
<Tm_T> OT: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/5388182.stm
#kubuntu-devel 2006-09-30
<Viper550> hello?
<rouzic> Hi
<Viper550> Where's kwwii? I haven't seen him in awhile
<rouzic> I have a problem with Ktorrent's download
<imbrandon> Viper550, he is on holiday in dublin
<rouzic> Since I updated to the version 2.0.2 of the repositories backports, the exhausts in Ktorrent do not increase of 10 Kb's
<Viper550> Hmm, guess I won't be able to SHARE THIS KMENU SIDEBAR I MADE... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Specs/EdgyArtworkPlan/Produce/Incoming/Viper550
<imbrandon> sure the -art ML works great for that
<rouzic> Wow Viper550, it's good :)
<imbrandon> and no real need for caps ;)
<Viper550> I was just emphasizing (man, IRC needs support for bold text!)
<imbrandon> Viper550, hum i think the current gradient works with the current windeco better
<imbrandon> Viper550, and i was just stateing there was no need ;)
<Viper550> Yeah, the last sidebar was based off the windowborder too, but this one matches along with the new one
<imbrandon> no it dosent
<imbrandon> thats what i just said ;)
<Viper550> Umm... http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/original.php?release=662&slide=48
<imbrandon> thats no where NEAR the artwork that is in edgy
<Viper550> (that was Dapper) http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/original.php?release=739&slide=14
<imbrandon> that isnt current either
<Viper550> First one was Dapper, 2nd one was Edgy Knot 3
<imbrandon> but alot has changed since knot3
<Viper550> screenshot please?
<imbrandon> the art mailing list or -art irc room is better suited for this but http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/index.php?linux_distribution=Kubuntu%206.10%20Beta  ( its in the release notes on kubuntu.org FYI )
<Viper550> OMG! They used my panel background!
<imbrandon> no , me and kwwii made that pannel BG
<imbrandon> what gives you that idea
<imbrandon> and again why is this an OMG! ?
<Viper550> I also made a glossy panel
<imbrandon> ...
<Viper550> (scroll down to Viper550 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas )
<nixternal> haha...wtg imbrandon ;)
<imbrandon> ... did he not notice the gradients are totaly diffrent in his and ours ? and he even made his
<nixternal> if you look at his artwork, i would tend to think he is blind 
<imbrandon> he just irks me since he dosent even use any form of ubuntu
<nixternal> not that it is bad, but doesn't match the current
<imbrandon> *cough*fedora*cough*
<nixternal> ouch
<nixternal> i was forced, at first, to use fedora at school...but i got permission to use a live cd...now i boot the edgy beta cd, and then load everything off of my usb stick
<nixternal> thank god
* nixternal is messing with the bip server..time to make it work!
<nixternal> and my irssi startup script works with it as well
<imbrandon> haha 
<imbrandon> i found out
<imbrandon> you dont need to do that 
<imbrandon> you can make bip auth before jooin
<imbrandon> so now i dont bother wit the irssi start|stop
<nixternal> for real?
<imbrandon> i supose you want me to ssh into the server and look at my conf to tell you how
<nixternal> ;wait 2000
<imbrandon> no
<nixternal> hahaha
<imbrandon> you put your nickserv password in as the irc server password and it auth's you
<nixternal> ahh ya
<imbrandon> but thats not in the doc's trial and error got it to work for me
<imbrandon> one sec
<nixternal> well, this way here though, my irssi is up and rocking on the server, so now i just ssh into my server from the road and i have irc
<nixternal> although...i prefer konversation, so working it so it auths is good, and it would be 1 less mass memory absorbing app running in the background ;p
<imbrandon>         connection {
<imbrandon>                 name = "freenode";              # used by bip only
<imbrandon>                 network = "freenode";   # which ircnet to connect to
<imbrandon>                 password = "blahblah";
<imbrandon>                 # these will be sent to the real server
<imbrandon>                 user = "imbrandon";
<imbrandon>                 realname = "Brandon Holtsclaw";
<imbrandon>                 # Some options:
<imbrandon>                 #away_nick = "bip`away";
<imbrandon>                 #follow_nick = true;
<imbrandon> ^^ use it like that 
<nixternal> ahhh
* nixternal tries that out
<nixternal_> woot
<nixternal> didn't ident
<Hawkwind> nixternal: You setting up bip I take it ?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> it was setup, just on a dead server
<imbrandon> Hawkwind, ye nixternal was my first convert about a month ago ;)
<imbrandon> nixternal, idents for me 
<imbrandon> anyhow dinner time bbiab
<nixternal> ya, i might have made a booboo...lets see if it joins correctly here
<nixternal> holy jesus i love you imbrandon!
<nixternal> damn...everyone heard that
<nixternal> bip does't keep bitlbee logged on all the time?
<Hawkwind> This bip stuff is definitely very confusing to say the least
<nixternal> im building a clean config file...the default config is nuts and dirty
<Hawkwind> Does bip have to be running on the server machine, or the local machine ?
<nixternal> your choice..i have it running on a server that never gets shut off
<Hawkwind> Yeah.  My server runs Mandriva currently, and they don't package bip :(
<imbrandon> blashphmey
<imbrandon> nixternal, yea ( about the bitlbee )
<nixternal> no biggy i guess on the bitlbee issue
<imbrandon> i like mine on all the time, then i get messages when i'm away ;)
<crimsun> there's nothing wrong with running a non-Ubuntu distro. There are many roads to enlightenment and thus, many roads to the one true Debian.
<imbrandon> crimsun, nice ;)
<Hawkwind> crimsun: Heh.  So very true
<Hawkwind> crimsun: Only reason it's still Mandriva is because I wanted to learn Ubuntu a bit before switching it over.  I've downloaded Mandriva 2007 since it was released yesterday so I can run it in vmware and switch my server to Ubuntu soon
<imbrandon> Hawkwind, it is pretty small , wouldent be hard to compile i would imagine
<jdong> crimsun: would you like to repeat that first part attached to a polygraph? :D
<nixternal> crimsun: i think i just shed a tear on that
<crimsun> jdong: I already have more than once.
<jdong> lol
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: I'm working on building an rpm of bip right now for Mandriva as we speak :)
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> Hawkwind, yea and as nixternal siad the default conf if kinda confusing, someday i'll get arround to a howto
<imbrandon> but if you have any questions for now me and nixternal both run it and there is #bip on oftc, they are a great cupple of fellas , always answer ( be it may be 24 hours later so you must wait but they always do )
<nixternal> haha right
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Thanks.  I might just be taking you up on that
<Hawkwind> I'm always on OFTC as well since I've almost been approved to be a staff member there :)
<imbrandon> nice
<imbrandon> ironicly lilo asked did i wanna be first level support staff here the day before the accident, i havent proded since
<imbrandon> err said i had been recomended for it, is a better word
<nixternal> imbrandon: have you rigged something that keeps your bitlbee rockin' 24/7?  or do you just live with the disconnects?
<imbrandon> disconnects ?
<nixternal> ya for instance
<imbrandon> mine stays on all the time, jabber disconnects once in a while
<imbrandon> but thats the jabber network
<nixternal> so, once bitlbee connects, it is always connected, even when i close the client?
<nixternal> because it looks like i everytime i connect to bitlbee, it reconnects to all of the servers again
<imbrandon> nope just "looks that way"
<nixternal> ahh ok
<imbrandon> you are always connected as long as bip is connected to it
<nixternal> cool...brb...bip time ;)
<Hawkwind> Hah, ya'll seen this irssi theme: http://irssi.org/themefiles/c0ders.png
<gnomefreak> thats kind of nice
<gnomefreak> little too gui'ish
<Hawkwind> Yeah.  But definitely nice work how he did all that to hide him chatting so it looked like he was actually working
<Hobbsee> morning all
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<abattoir> Hobbsee: hi
<abattoir> Hobbsee: may i ask what was decided about packaging kopete with jingle support?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: heya
<Hawkwind> abattoir: You can ask, doesn't mean she'll tell ya :P
<Hobbsee> abattoir: requires a specific lib, of which we have a later version of in ubuntu.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<abattoir> i knew you were contemplating it...
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Good morning BTW
<Hobbsee> heya Hawkwind :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, i was contemplating it.  
<abattoir> Hobbsee: yeah, you told me libortp 0.7.1 and the newer versions 'can' coexist
<Hobbsee> having two versions of the lib at the same time would likely be painful, i guess
<abattoir> Hawkwind: heh :P
<Hobbsee> abattoir: i was guessing, i didnt try it.  assuming they didnt try to overwrite each other...
<abattoir> Hobbsee: hmm ok, thanks
<nixternal> imbrandon: that issue with superkaramba and what not, is a known issue, and was supposed to be fixed with the software
<nixternal> fyi really
<abattoir> nixternal: what issue? if i may ask?
<nixternal> the download stuff, where you click a tab, and the "latest" and "Most Downloaded" or whatever won't load inthe screen
<abattoir> oh, GetHotNewStuff ...
<nixternal> ya
<abattoir> ok, thanks
* Hobbsee giggles
<Hobbsee> i think a friend of mine just put his computer into an infinite loop by accident
<Hobbsee> so now he's going to "restartx"
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> nixternal, bah it should be taken out all togather imho
<imbrandon> ;)
<nixternal> +1
<nixternal> i don't use them anyways...but when i was messing around with scripting some stuff with superkaramba it was nice having the feature at times
<Hobbsee> nixternal: known bug.  kde even has a bug for it
<nixternal> yup ;)
<nixternal> Chumpbots rule!
<seaLne> is kdesktop crashing on startup on the live cd a bug for casper or kdebase?
<seaLne> its pretty servere as it means you don't get the install icon on the desktop, anyone else seen this with beta?
<Riddell> seaLne: I've not seen that at all
<Riddell> but it would be a bug with kdesktop
<seaLne> also major problems with ubiquity not managed to install at all with beta
<fdoving> Riddell: is beta freeze over? you told me to ping you about bug 59488
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59488 in ubuntu-meta "pppoeconf should be on livecd" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59488
<Riddell> fdoving: pppoeconf is on the CD, it's in the standard seed
<fdoving> hm.. 
<Riddell> seaLne: ubiquity always worked fine for me
<ubuntu> Riddell: i'm currently installing kubuntu from live cd and one thing wich could be increase to me are : when i select my keyboard i can't write letter with accent so i assume there is a problem with utf-8
<fdoving> Riddell: where can i find the seeds? 
<ubuntu> Riddell: an other thing during installation i can't use my numlock so if someone type a number in his password it could bring errors
<seaLne> Riddell: yeah its strange it just won't install, you seen my ubiquity bugs? bug #63041 bug #63042 bug #63043 bug #63044
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63041 in ubiquity "ubiquity turn volume up when starting installing (step 6)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63041
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63042 in ubiquity "ubiquity (KDE) hangs after selecting timezone" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63042
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63043 in ubiquity "ubiquity HwDetect failed with code 10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63043
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63044 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashes after selecting go back after partitioning error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63044
<Riddell> fdoving: ubuntu-seeds product
<fdoving> thanks :)
<marseillais>  minutes ?
<Riddell> seaLne: too many bugs!
<seaLne> yeah :(
<marseillai> Riddell: i'm installing edgy and i'm a little surprise. normally my free partition are hda5 and hda6 and hda8 and hda9 are take by dapper. and it's what i see when I mount all them in the liveCD. but in ubiquity and qtparted i see hda5 and hda6 as my dapper partition and hda8 and hda9 as my free partition ..... wich one is right? wich one should I trust?
<Riddell> how does it tell you that?
<marseillai> i make a screen shot
<marseillai> Riddell: http://img240.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1nc8.png
<marseillai> as you can see konqueror and qtparted don't tell the same thing they don't make the partition in the same order! one say free partition are in first and other that there are last on my disk
<Riddell> I can see that hda6 is already used 
<marseillai> Riddell: yes in qtparted but if you look at konqueror you will see that hda6 is free 
<marseillai> as is hda7
<Riddell> mount them and find out
<marseillai> already done
<marseillai> and i confirm that qtparted is worng in the order he give me for my partition
<marseillai> Riddell: he invert hda5 with hda8 and hda6 with hda9
<Riddell> go qtparted
<marseillai> oki
<Riddell> the actual partitioning is done by partman, which is much more tustworthy than qtparted
<Riddell> but still make tripple sure before you format anything
<marseillai> Riddell: qtparted does the same mistake. he see my already existing / and home one hda5 and 6 instead of 8 and 9
<marseillai> and when i mount them i cand affirm that my / and /home are on 8 and 9
<Riddell> those are just partition labels that qtparted gives on the right hand column, they're not mount points
<marseillai> yes i know but with the used space qtparted say thing irrealist
<marseillai> for example he say that 20 giga are used on hda8 wich does 7giga
<seaLne> yeah it took me a wee while to work out they were just labels
<MidMark> Riddell: I think it's very important to add to the critical bug these two
<MidMark> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/39483
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39483 in debian-installer "Kubuntu 6.06 final dvd doesn't install italian language for kde and other packages" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<MidMark> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ept/+bug/48098
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48098 in ubiquity "No option to add CDs to sources.list in adept" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  
<MidMark> the second one has a another bug inside that ubiquity doesn't add dvd to the source list after installed the os, very important for me
<Riddell> MidMark: first one will get fixed when we add the language packs to the seeds near the release time
<Riddell> second one is harder and won't be fixed for edgy
<MidMark> yes, but at least add in the source.list the dvd
<MidMark> a lot of people without internet have to add it manually via console
<Riddell> that's done during install if you don't have internet access
<MidMark> ok so half of the second bug can be closed, the one against ubiquity
<MidMark> thanx Riddell: I was care about my own language, don't want another Kubuntu that ignore it :)
<mhb> MidMark: we all do that :o)
<MidMark> thx
<mhb> Riddell: Kubuntu HWDB frontend is your baby, right?
<Riddell> mhb: client is yes
<mhb> Riddell: right now I have both ubuntu- and kubuntu-desktop installed and the hwdb-kde frontend does not work (incorrect dialogues, doesn't test anything) while the hwdb-gui (gnome) frontend works just fine
<Riddell> got a screenshot?  I'm not sure what incorrect dialogues means
<mhb> Riddell: I got more, I should probably file a bug, where's the best page to do that?
<Riddell> launchpad.net
<mhb> where on LP is the page for all the bugs in hwdb-client-kde? 
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/hwdb-client/+filebug
<mhb> Riddell: thanks, I filed the bug 63148
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63148 in hwdb-client "hwdb-client-kde behaves incorrectly in Edgy (beta)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63148
<mhb> Riddell: take a look at the screenshots there, please ... there's also the output in the konsole on the right, it could be helpful
<Riddell> mhb: this may be caused by running it in a traslated locale
<Riddell> mhb: what language are you running it in?
<mhb> cs_CZ.UTF-8
<mhb> czech
<Riddell> mhb: do you have anything in /usr/share/locale-langpack/cs/LC_MESSAGES/hwd* ?
<mhb> Riddell: yep, the hwdb-client.mo file
<mhb> Riddell: I probably should test the hwdb-kde when the .mo file isn't there, right?
<Riddell> mhb: what's the output of  dpkg -S /usr/share/locale-langpack/cs/LC_MESSAGES/hwdb-client.mo  ?
<Riddell> mhb: yes, that would help too
<mhb> language-pack-cs-base: /usr/share/locale-langpack/cs/LC_MESSAGES/hwdb-client.mo
<mhb> Riddell: yup, it works fine, even tests the sound
<_sleon> hi
<Riddell> hi _sleon 
<_sleon> is there any auto install mechansims for kubuntu like there are for redhat based distros ? (anaconda)
<Riddell> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KubuntuNetboot
<_sleon> Riddell: and something like installation profiles ?
<Riddell> change the preseed
<_sleon> Riddell where to get info on seed file format ?
<Riddell> Debian-Installer manual probably
<_sleon> aa ok thx
<Riddell> mhb: hmph, I can't get it to run in czech
<mhb> Riddell: how come?
<Riddell> dunno, just wants to run in English
<Riddell> kde, gnome and command line apps run in czech
<mhb> hm, weird ... all the apps run in czech by me, including hwdb-kde
<mhb> Riddell: you have the .mo file in place, I guess
<Riddell> I do yes
<Riddell> /usr/share/locale-langpack/cs/LC_MESSAGES/hwdb-client.mo all there
<mhb> if other programs work well (locales OK) then I have no idea why hwdb-kde shouldn't
<mhb> Riddell: just tried to switch to german locales and the hwdb-kde works better
<Riddell> mhb: how did you switch?
<mhb> Riddell: it works (sound testing&other), it just displays some characters (,, etc) wrong
<mhb> Riddell: first switched to German in systemsettings, then changed the LANG variable and ran the hwdb-kde from konsole 
<mhb> Riddell: no luck with that?
<mhb> Riddell: seems all it takes is to change the LANG variable
<Riddell> I have LANG set to cs_CZ.UTF-8
<mhb> Riddell: mine is LANG=cs_CZ.utf8
<Riddell> mhb: do you have /usr/share/locale/cs/LC_MESSAGES/hwdb-client.mo ?
<mhb> nope, just /usr/share/locale-langpack/cs/LC_MESSAGES/hwdb-client.mo
<Riddell> mhb: if I run   strace hwdb-kde 2>&1 | grep locale | grep hwdb
<Hobbsee> darn it, we're slightly late to include kcontrol-autostart without a UVFe
<Riddell> is only looks in locale/ not locale-lang/
<Riddell> mhb: do you get locale-langpack when running that?
<mhb> Riddell: well, it loads the translation from that file (when I move the .mo and reload the hwdb-kde, the translation disappears)
<Riddell> that wasn't what I asked :)
<mhb> Riddell: if you meant like output, then no
<mhb> Riddell: or what did you mean by "get" ?
<Riddell> output yes
<mhb> Riddell: the first output line is "step: 0" (when I move to the next step)
<Riddell> mhb: running that strace command
<Hobbsee> !scheduel
<Hobbsee> !schedule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scheduel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<rouzic> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey rouzic 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what are the chances of getting amarok 1.4.4 in, if it was released on the 14/10?
<mhb> Riddell: oh, sorry :o) yes, it does look in locale-langpack
<Riddell> Hobbsee: is there a new version of kcontrol-autostart we'd need?
<rouzic> A question
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kcontrol-autostart/+bug/44784
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44784 in kcontrol-autostart "kcontrol-autostart removes "Type=Application" from every desktop file in ~/.kde/Autostart" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  
<Riddell> Hobbsee: hmm, small
<rouzic> Is it possible that in lilo appears the bootsplash?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, i suspect it'd get approved
<mhb> Riddell: it looks in locale/, then in locale-langpack/ (I guess that's normal)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: if you file an UVFe for kcontrol-autostart I'd support that
<Hobbsee> okay, cool
<Riddell> mhb: I wonder why it doesn't for me
<Hobbsee> Riddell: argh.  the amarok guys really want 1.4.4 in, but it wont be done for another couple of weeks.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: is there *any* chance that would work?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: if it's bug fixes only maybe, but that's too late for new features
<Hobbsee> there's a couple of new features
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/trunk/extragear/multimedia/amarok/ChangeLog plus a store feature
<imbrandon> *cough*like a music store*cough*
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: so you are awake
<Hobbsee> hmmm.. and a few new features which look like bugfixes.
<imbrandon> barely, heh i forgot to grab my smokes and looked at the screen ;)
<Hobbsee> well...
<Hobbsee> hmmm....
<imbrandon> the only one that will be new to us is the store, we dont compile in mtp support
<mhb> Riddell: I'll post the strace log to the bug, maybe it will come in handy
<imbrandon>  /yet/
<imbrandon> anyhow i'll read the log when i wake , gnight folks ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: reckon you could argue that with mdz and the like?  :P  see the amarok channel
<Hobbsee> night
<imbrandon> yea i've been talking with them all night about it
<Riddell> mhb: it's not really related
<imbrandon> and i read what just was going on, i might , i need sleep before i can properly think to do so though
<mhb> Riddell: ok
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ah okay
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what's rebuild testing?  do they just rebuild the entire world for the sake of it, i take it?
* Hobbsee doesnt want to think of how many times we'll get bitten by the autoconf bug, if tha'ts the case
<Hobbsee> wah.  it's not using admin/cvs.sh anymore, which means we cant generate pot files via the usual patch
<marseillai> hi! there are some strange line in my /etc/fstab like this one : UUID=2836ae88-39c4-4723-a12e-a6f6cab84dd8 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<marseillai>  can I replace this UUID by /dev/hda6 without any risk ?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: sounds like it, where did you read that
<Riddell> marseillai: I don't know
<Riddell> marseillai: but probably
<marseillai> Riddell: your fstab looks like this ?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<marseillai> it's pretty surprising!!
<Riddell> marseillai: yes
<Hobbsee> marseillai: yes, everyone's does
* Hobbsee notes that her swap didnt get activated by default, again.
<Hobbsee> grumble.
<marseillai> Hobbsee: and we can replace it without any risk ?
<marseillai> Hobbsee: mine is!
<Hobbsee> marseillai: not sure
<imbrandon> the risk is when you upgrade to edgy+1 there will be a transition that needs it
<imbrandon> so for now, no , no rish
<imbrandon> risk*
<imbrandon> ( e.g. the libata trasition in the kernel )
* imbrandon really beds, gnight
<mhb> Riddell: OK, see you later, I'll try to replicate this bug on another machine and then I'll inform you (or someone else who'll be working on this bug); I hope it will get resolved before Edgy final, I'd like the Czechs to use the hwdb tool too :o)
<Riddell> mhb: I think I know how to fix it
<Riddell> mhb: working on it now
<mhb> Riddell: Really? That would be great! .o)
<Riddell> I see gwenview 1.4.0 is out
<Hobbsee> nice
<bddebian> Howdy
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<bddebian> Hello Jucato
<Hobbsee> hey bddebian Jucato 
<Hobbsee> bddebian: fix all the universe, kthnksbye!
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!! weee
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato> finally back after 48+ hours of no electricity!!! :P
<Hobbsee> *ouch*
<Hobbsee> what for?
<Jucato> we were struck by a hurricane/cyclone
<bddebian> yikes
<Jucato> we still have no running water, though. but that should be back to normal in a few hours
<Hobbsee> ahhh....ouch
* Hobbsee wonders if that had anything to do with our crazy storms last weekend.
<Jucato> probably not...  but glad you didn't suffer the way we did :(
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<Hobbsee> our place didnt lose power, but i've got friends that did
* Hobbsee notes http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=8802.0
<Jucato> hm... the xorg.conf edit really solves the problem?
* Jucato notes that the death toll this time is a bit low (thank goodness)
<Hobbsee> dunno
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> i'm looking at the line in /usr/bin/firefox, etc
<Hobbsee> and konq
<marseillai> hal management for removable devices don't work anymore in kubuntu edgy
<Riddell> what doesn't work about it?
<Riddell> _Sime, sebas: where is the pykde cvs?
<marseillai> Riddell: i select a mount point in kde for my usb devices and there are still mount at the normal place
<Riddell> oh right, but the basics work at least
<marseillai> yes it is mounted but the option wich permit to select the mount point doesn't work 
<Riddell> mhb: should be fixed now, try   bzr branch http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/bzr/hwdb/
<_Sime> Riddell: upstream PyKDE cvs you mean?
<Riddell> _Sime: yes
<_Sime> Riddell: somewhere in Jim's house.
<Riddell> _Sime: hmm, right, was hoping to test out the konsole_part support he added, I'll ask him for a diff
<_Sime> Riddell: hopefully that situation will change for KDE 4. => KDE SVN.
<Riddell> yes, been reading that too
<Riddell> which would be great
<Hobbsee> speaking of which, my USB stick doenst automount anymore.  is there an easy workaround?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: try the latest kdebase?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i dont have kdebase installed
<Riddell> well the kioslaves from kdebase
<Hobbsee> kdebase-kio-plugins:
<Hobbsee>   Installed: 4:3.5.4-0ubuntu28
<Hobbsee>   Candidate: 4:3.5.4-0ubuntu28
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did you upload the ones from tonio, or did you make more modifications?
<Riddell> I'm pretty sure tonio uploaded something
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> i was using tonio_'s
<Hobbsee> ahhh...there we go...
<Hobbsee> clearly i wasnt using the latest
* Hobbsee found herself mounting it manually.  ouch
<mhb> Riddell: thanks, I'll check it out
* Hobbsee pokes Jucato 
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yep? :)
<Hobbsee> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=9179.new#new <-- you'd better tell them that it's not the card, that works fine it's gotta be a bug or a misconfiguration somewhere else.
* Hobbsee has that card.  it works fine.
<Hobbsee> and forums make me want to gouge out my eyes :P
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> if you think KFN is bad... try the other one :P
<Jucato> Hobbsee: any link I need to/could point him to? or should I just say "a Kubuntu developer has mentioned that this problem might be due to a bug or a misconfiguration." ??
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i've seen the other one.  i was hoping that would be different.  um, no link that i know of, except maybe the hardware page.  the reason i know it works, is that i have the card.
<Hobbsee> with wpa, at least
<Jucato> hm... ok...
<Hobbsee> you dont *have* to reply anything.  i just know that it's nto the car.d
<Hobbsee> ouch, i cant spell
* Jucato can't even read...
<Jucato> I'm a bit disoriented today/tonight
<Jucato> Hobbsee: in what way does KFN want to make you gouge out your eyes? it's very open to improvements (since it's qutie small and young...)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: the same way ubuntu forums does, although it does it on a much larger level
<Hobbsee> i think it may be all forums
<Jucato> heh... you're beginning to be brainwashed by imbrandn! lol :P
<Jucato> can you give specifics? (it really might be all forums...)
* Jucato decided not to reply to that thread... for now...
* Hobbsee used to run a forum of about 100 people
* Hobbsee eventually got sick of it
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> unfortunately (or fortunately), the forums might be the best option for some users/type of users. :P
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> very fortunately, it keeps them off the bugtracker :P
<Jucato> hah! that's for sure! :P
<Jucato> although it works both ways. some people with probably "valid" concerns/issues are also kept off the tracker, or off the wikis... oh well :P
<Jucato> btw, will Edgy ship with gdb?
<Hobbsee> no idea.  not currently, iirc
<Jucato> oh... so we have nothing to match the "improved crash reports" in Ubuntu? (haven't seen it actually yet)
<Hobbsee> not sure
<Hobbsee> we might
<Hobbsee> i dont currently know, but i dont know a lot of things at this time of night
<Jucato> yeah.. same here
* Jucato stops asking Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee curls up and falls asleep
<Hobbsee> ah drat, it's almost 2am again!
<Jucato> you remind me of Cinderella :P
<Hobbsee> how so?
<Jucato> well, it's just around 12mn here, so... :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> Jucato: the idea of cindarella turning into a pumpkin?  :P
<Jucato> heh... the idea of a girl who needs to be home (asleep) by midnight (my time), or else all hell breaks loose :P
<Hobbsee> yeah, well...
<Hobbsee> that's why i tend to stay at other people's houses :P
<Jucato> heh
<Hobbsee> not asleep, fortunately.
<mhb> maybe here it's the other way around
* Hobbsee is just very tired
<Hobbsee> mhb: hmm?
<mhb> if she were at home the hell would break loose :o)
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> heh...yeah, well...
<mhb> what would we do? :o)
<Hobbsee> dunno.  run, probably
<Hobbsee> mhb: actually, you might have seen that a couple of months ago.
<Jucato> hm.. hide?
* Hobbsee just becomes an absolute bitch.
<Hobbsee> :P
* Jucato doesn't want to be around when that happens
<jdong> muahaha
<Jucato> well, at least jdong will be there as Hobbsee's whipping boy :P
<Hobbsee> heh
<jdong> say hello to automatic backporting :)
<jdong> hehe
* jdong passes his saturday morning away by writing some automated pbuilder/backports wrappers
<Hobbsee> i have two questions.  1)  does it work?  2)  does it really work?
<Hobbsee> heh
<Jucato> 3rd question: will it work?
<jdong> Hobbsee: umm..... I shall see :)
<Hobbsee> pbuilder manual had some nice stuff on that iirc.
<Hobbsee> i'm assuming you've seen it
<Hobbsee> Jucato: no, third question is "what's the capital of assyria?"
<jdong> Hobbsee: I've gotten as far as my pbuilder create wrapper, and already I've accidentally rm -rf'ed /var/cache :D
<Hobbsee> jdong: ouch
<Hobbsee> :P
<Jucato> lol
<jdong> fortunately, it was inside a chroot
<Hobbsee> as long as you dont rm -rf / you'll be okay
* jdong loves using pbuilder as makeshift chroots
<jdong> just bind tmp, and even X works inside pbuilder :D
<Hobbsee> yeah, well.
<Hobbsee> that's crackful :P
<Hobbsee> but it does work
<jdong> Hobbsee: isn't that the whole concept behind one-button backporting? :D
<Jucato> jdong: just a question, how long will the Dapper world be deprived of Konvi 1.0? :P
<Hobbsee> jdong: true that.
<jdong> Jucato: it's still not there?
* Hobbsee wonders if kopete ever hit, too
<Jucato> afaik, no
<Jucato> still using imbrandon's
<jdong> Hobbsee / Jucato: go poke kamion about it... he said that he would let the binaries through
<Hobbsee> right...
<Hobbsee> apparently infinity poked a whole lot of stuff thru
* Jucato will let Hobbsee do the poking...
<Hobbsee> heh
<jdong> grr.... a little bit of reiserfs would help me out right now.... :(
* jdong can't wait for dynamically growable loopback devices :D
<jdong> yah! stop making edgy pbuilders dammit!
* jdong counts his 3rd dapper-edgy mixup :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> at least this one isnt as critical.
<Jucato> I was dying to post in the forums (about the flash problem) "it was jdong's fault!!!" :)
<jdong> Jucato: hehe... well, it was :)
<Jucato> yeah, but I wanted to preserve your, er..., reputation :P
<Hobbsee> haha
<jdong> pffft.... I have a reputation of trying to recreate gentoo ~arch on a LTS distro... how much worse can it get?
<Hobbsee> yes.   be careful :P
<Jucato> heh
* Hobbsee falls aslee
<Hobbsee> p
<Jucato> the "p" also fell :P
<jdong> gaaah upstart?!?!
<jdong> oh.... hah. save buttons typically are useful
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> indeed.
* jdong notes that one should never try a alpha release of anything jdong
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> no....
<Jucato> ha! will GIF really be free starting monday? :)
<Jucato> oops... posted in the wrong channel....
<mhb> Riddell: I tried the updated version and it works fine!
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/bugs/63164
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63164 in kubuntu-meta "Edgy: Konqueror doesn't show Hard Disk in system:/media" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Hobbsee> please tell me we have a standard response to that
<Jucato> ah the changes that _Sime made?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Jucato> standard answer? "It's not a bug, it's a feature."
<Hobbsee> yeah, well
<Hobbsee> you cant quite say close a bug with that
<Jucato> heh
* Jucato searches for the wiki with the spec for it
<Hobbsee> time for bed
* Hobbsee waves
<Jucato> rawr :P
<Riddell> mhb: great, thanks
<mhb> Riddell: the last "fix" needed is that someone should include the strings in the hwdb-kde's front page in Rosetta so that l10n teams can translate them (the string  are a bit different than Ubuntu's)
<mhb> Riddell: do you think you can poke someone to do that?
<Riddell> mhb: I'm sure sure why that isn't the case, but I'll poke the rosetta dudes to make sure they get imported
<mhb> Riddell: it looks like the "Next" and "Back" buttons aren't translated either
<mhb> Riddell: (and translatable)
<mhb> Riddell: thanks a lot for the cooperation :o) As I said many times before - you're the best!
<jdong> yay, it works :)
<nixternal> I want to be a Kubuntu contributor, how can I start contributing?
<mhb> nixternal: you might start with contributing
<nixternal> contributing what?
<nixternal> i already contribute my life to Ubuntu and Kubuntu, well at least a majority of it ;)
<nixternal> i need to contribute some substance
<mhb> nixternal: convince some ordinary people to use it ... that's what #1 is all about
<nixternal> http://chi.ubuntu-us.org   <- I convince every day ;)
<nixternal> i have got the newb contributions down, i am ready for some more responsibility now ;)
<nixternal> as a matter of fact, with the convincing, it seems a couple displays we have around town here in Chicago need refilling
* nixternal checks shipit order
<mhb> nixternal: "i am ready for more responsibility" - that's why I call careerism :o)
<nixternal> haha
<mhb> nixternal: what I call 
<nixternal> you know...i was working for one of the big evil companies, and my boss came to me and said, "Mr. Johnson, it is time you take on more responsibility as a manager..."
<nixternal> i said, "oh, btw, here is my 2-week notice, im going back to school"
<mhb> nixternal: with the careerism, you got me thinking - i should finally try to get the Kubuntu membership ...
<mhb> nixternal: :o) no, I'm not that much in careerism ... there's too much work to be done
<nixternal> i have the memberships, im ready for the next step..everyone has a plan to take over the world but me...well dang-it, my time has come, ;)
<mhb> nixternal: I know, checked your LP page :o)
<LaserJock> hi people, are there KDE channels on freenode?
<Hawkwind> LaserJock: #KDE is here
<Hawkwind> LaserJock: /msg chanserv list *kde*  <~~That will give you quite a bit of output
<LaserJock> I want to find some KDE Edu people online
<LaserJock> thanks Hawkwind 
<nixternal> thought you guys might enjoy this, from a blog and what im guessing to be a kde developer of some sort
<nixternal> "The main issue is C++. Gnome people HATE C++ (because they don't know it). There are still a few that do, but that is the general trend."
<insanekane> nixternal: where is that ?
<nixternal> it is a blog page talking about KDE Edu and stuff...that was left by somone in the comments section
<nixternal> http://cniehaus.livejournal.com/27154.html
<nixternal> alrighty all, im going to do something most of us have never done before, or haven't done in a while
<insanekane> nixternal: i.e. ?
<nixternal> im going to back away from the keyboard, and do something else for once...maybe go shopping
<insanekane> nixternal: i agree with you.
<nixternal> hehe
* insanekane needs to find a better distro
<nixternal> i need to cut this chair from my arse though
<nixternal> wth
<mhb> nixternal: translating Alain Touraine into Czech? No,that's what I did today :o)
<nixternal> jeeesh, you geeks are horrible
<nixternal> alrighty, the thing most ofyou don't know about is yelling for me
<nixternal> yes, my girlfriend
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> she is a paid actress
<nixternal> later ;)
<mhb> nixternal: you mean the one that told me to help her with Touraine? :o)
<mhb> see you
<nixternal> everyone is paying her again ;)
<nixternal> cya
* jdong worries about the consequences of an automated backporting script :D
<toma_passive> jdong: in that case making a release is no longer needed ;-) 
<jdong> toma_passive: hehe, we shall see how users use it
<Lure> anybody else have stripes/green cast on usplash after recent upgrade?
<GNUro> hi
<mhb> Lure: nope
<Lure> mhb: then it is probably just on some HW... :-(
<mhb> Lure: could be
<mhb> Lure: what's your graphic card?
<Lure> ATI FireGL V5000 PCIE
<Lure> sebas: ping
<mhb> Lure: hmm, I have some integrated Intel card, so yes, it could be hardware-specific
<Lure> mhb: it worked before, so it is probably regression in recent usplash upload
<Ingmar^> since the last update, kubuntu-default-settings fails to install for me; I don't have foomatic installed ( because I don't print ) so my bet is that this is causing me problems : 	 Added foomatic-cleanupdrivers in kubuntu-default-settings.postinst since kdeprint sometimes gets lost with the driver cache.	
<mhb> goodnight all
<jjesse> night mhb
<Ingmar^> goodnight
<Lure> night mhb
<Lure> Ingmar^: Tonio_ will need to look into this...
<Ingmar^> anything I can do to help .?
<Lure> Ingmar^: probably not - Tonio_ just need to change it to first check if foomatic is available and call it only if available
<Ingmar^> alright
<Lure> Ingmar^: did you submit the bug?
<Ingmar^> no i didn't, going to do that right away
<Ingmar^> and something else I was wondering about, I filed a bug for amarok ( Bug # 63130 )
<Ingmar^> it's fixed in cvs, do those things normally get implemented in edgy, or is it too late already ?
<Lure> Ingmar^: if a fix is easy to take out, it may get applied as patch in edgy - next amarok release is very near edgy release, so I doubt that we will update to it
<Ingmar^> it's in fact a xine-lib fix, 2 lines of code, so I guess i have a chance ;)
<Lure> Ingmar^: if you have the patch, just attach it to the bug as imbrandon or Hobbsee may just jump on it ;-)
<Ingmar^> [22:22:34]  <Lure> Ingmar^: did you submit the bug? <= #63238
<Lure> Ingmar^: thanks
<Ingmar^> my pleasure
<kwwii> hi all
<Lure> kwwii: great artwork for beta!
<kwwii> Lure: thanks, good to hear you like it :-)
<Lure> kwwii: just added my minor problem to feedback page
* kwwii just arrived home from Ireland
<kwwii> Lure: I'll check that out
<Lure> kwwii: I have also seen new powermanager icons, but cannot comment yet - has to use it for some time first
<Lure> kwwii: I like new titlebar/panel look, it does not seem to work if you have small panel (one row only)
<kwwii> Lure: good pint with the text fields, thanks for testing it
<kwwii> I was worried it  might do that at certain sizes
<kwwii> I tried to put the return key as close to the entry fields as possible
<Lure> kwwii: it is probably just my wrong dpi (and therefore huge font)
<kwwii> it should be made to work for any case though, so it is good that you caught this
<kwwii> in the tiny panel it the gradient has a very subtle effect
<kwwii> Lure: I had a really good idea for another version of the powermanager icons on the plane tonight
<kwwii> so I might change them again
<Lure> kwwii: exactly, it makes panel very bright - I have switched on transparency to get purple from the wallpaper ;-
<Lure> ;-)
<kwwii> turn on the option to colorize it according the the wallpaper color
<Lure> kwwii: new icons are nice - I am just not sure if they are not too dark (black)
<kwwii> Lure: to be honest, they are the first prototypes of the oxygen icons (shhhhh)
<Lure> kwwii: yep, that is better...
<kwwii> we might think about turning that on per default
<Lure> kwwii: I have noticed (I am using oxygen anyhow ;-))
<Lure> kwwii: yep - this colorize makes my panel nice (better than transparency)
<Lure> kwwii: I like the new power/plug symbol better than old plug (which was really hard to make it obvious in so little pixels)
<kwwii> Lure: yeah, I thought it was much nicer (and easier to draw :p )
<kwwii> I'll fix the ksplash and the kdm pics and config tomorrow
<Lure> kwwii: no rush ;-)
<kwwii> after a week of sleeping in a bunk-bed I need a night off
<Lure> kwwii: lol 
<kwwii> we actually got a lot done
<gnomefreak> anyone got a min?
<fdoving> i'm here.. but i don't know how helpfull i am.
<gnomefreak> we dont build kde at all right?
<fdoving> what do you mean? 
<fdoving> the buildds build everything.
<gnomefreak> we grab source for kde and build kubuntu from it right? we dont build kde itself though
<gnomefreak> we package it not really build it
<fdoving> we grab source for kde and add kubuntu patches, build our own packages, and publish.
<fdoving> so, kde is beeing buildt, yes. 
<gnomefreak> yeah thats what im saying. we leave kde in the repos the same though
<fdoving> pretty much.
<fdoving> some changes are done.
<gnomefreak> yeah i understand that but the majority of it is same
<fdoving> correct.
<gnomefreak> gentoo users think our kde is the same as theirs
<gnomefreak> im betting gentoos kde has different depends than ours since they have to "compile" it themselves
<fdoving> sure, they need our 'build-depends' to install..since they build to install.
<fdoving> apt-cache showsrc kdelibs
<fdoving> that's just an example, every section of kde has it's own build-deps in our setup.
<fdoving> don't know how gentoo handles that.
<gnomefreak> yeah i image its differnet for gentoo and the bugs they have we might not
#kubuntu-devel 2006-10-01
<Riddell> 20:18 < chowells2> Juk will only allow me to add directories under /home or /media -- is that a bug in kubuntu edgy/juk, or intended?
<Riddell> _Sime: ^^
<Riddell> presumably the answer is to just type it in manually
<kwwii> Riddell: I'll make a new KDM pic/config and Ksplash pic tomorrow, ok?
<kwwii> there is an open bug about it
<kwwii> and I will probably update the powermanager icons yet again
<GNUro> there is a bug in systemsettings>monitor&Display>PowerSaving>EnablePowerSaving... it's resetted when you reboot the machine.
<GNUro> :(
<Lure> Riddell: right-click, View -> Show Hidden Folders
<Lure> Riddell: or change /.hidden accordingly
<rouzic> Hi riddell
<rouzic> Riddell: I have a serious problem with the connection wifi of my MacBook with Kubuntu Edgy Thread
<fdoving> gnite all.
<jdong> ooh, knetworkmanager 0.1 :)
<jdong> perfect time to give prevu a spin :)
<jdong> imbrandon: poke
<imbrandon> jdong: prod
<jdong> imbrandon: could I poke you to do a manual backport upload?
<imbrandon> we cant 
<imbrandon> it has to be done on soyuz ;(
<imbrandon> e.g. i physicaly cant
<jdong> imbrandon: I've been told you (core-dev) can
<jdong> imbrandon: I've witnessed siretart pull off the feat before
<imbrandon> well we COULD at one time
<imbrandon> but i think its locked down now
<imbrandon> lemme check on it 
<imbrandon> i got a hardware issue atm though ( you can read p.u.c to see more )
<imbrandon> but give me an hour or so to get things normalized again
<imbrandon> and i'll see if its possible
<jdong> imbrandon: I overheard your hardware bad luck on -motu.... sorry to hear that
<imbrandon> jdong: yea it kinda sucks, but i'm getting my laptop prepared now to step in and do the dev work for now
<imbrandon> so all hope is not lost
<imbrandon> i just need to fix some ssh keys etc
<jdong> imbrandon: ok, whenever you have a chance to look at it, bug 63275, subscribed you to it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63275 in dapper-backports "readahead-list " [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63275
<jdong> imbrandon: I'm not sure if you have to manually do the ~dapper1 version or not... but just a friendly cautious paranoid breakage reminder :D
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Hey hey hey
<DaSkreech> bddebian: Hello
<bddebian> Heya DaSkreech
<Jucato> hi bddebian DaSkreech!
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<ryanakca> Jucato: today's classroom had a record attendance! *drum roll* a grand total of...
<ryanakca> 0
<DaSkreech> That's a great record what was the class
<DaSkreech> Anatomy?
<Jucato> ryanakca: yeah.. I feel guilty... :(
<Jucato> I saw the logs
<ryanakca> Internet, IM and News
* ryanakca is looking for someone with operator status who can op theCore at 04:00 UTC...
<Jucato> ryanakca: really sorry for deserting you guys... it was the first decent sleep I had in two days...
<bddebian> Heya Jucato
<ryanakca> lol
<crimsun> the classes aren't well advertised
<ryanakca> don't worry about it
<Jucato> (48+ hours of no electricty and running water)
<ryanakca> crimsun: yeah, we need to get back at advertising them...
<crimsun> need to hit ubuntu-users, sounder, the forum, etc.
<Jucato> yeah, I'm tired of advertising in the forums where nobody seems to listen :P
<ryanakca> crimsun: you don't have op access to #ubuntu-classroom, do you?
<crimsun> no
<ryanakca> hmm...
<Jucato> ryanakca: who'll be giving the class later?
<ryanakca> aha, /cs access #channel list :)
<ryanakca> Jucato: cafuego and cafuego in my place
<Jucato> ah
<DaSkreech> Universe is in Freeze now?
<crimsun> for new upstream versions, yes
<DaSkreech> Hmm ok
<DaSkreech> Some said the screenKast got in?
<crimsun> what's the source package/binary package name?
<crimsun> nothing resembling "screenkast" is in NEW or the archive
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: I put skreenKast on my SoS repo.  I didn't know if screenKast would make it in
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Ah thanks
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: It's in contrib on SoS
<Jucato> use Hawkwind's key :P
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Hah
<DaSkreech> HTe key To hawkwind's repos ofSoul ......
<DaSkreech> The even
<DaSkreech> hi el
<el> hey DaSkreech 
<el> network is too slow here
<DaSkreech> What's it doing?
<el> going to bed now.... 8-)
<el> (almost) last night in dublin!
<el> good night
<DaSkreech> night
<mhb> Riddell: maybe I (or you) can mark the bug you solved yesterday (hwdb-kde thing) as "Fix Commited" so others won't get confused 
<pascalFR> hwdb-client is not available ?
<mhb> pascalFR: I think it is
<mhb> Riddell: oh, it seems the patched version got released as well... "Fix Released" then?
<pascalFR> mhb: apt-get install hwdb-client is not ok for me 
<pascalFR> mhb: apt-get install hwdb-client-kde is not ok for me 
<pascalFR> oops  it works :)
<mhb> systemsettings should load the desktop_kde-systemsettings.mo translation file, right?
<oheard> Does Kubuntu consist of entirely free/libre software?
<Tm_T> main does
<Tm_T> iirc
<oheard> Okay thanks.
<gnomefreak> isnt universe free software just extras
<Tm_T> should be
<Tm_T> can't remember though
<Hobbsee> yeah, it is
<Hobbsee> multiverse is the questoinable stuff
<Hobbsee> !components > oheard 
<oheard> Thank you Hobbsee. :-D
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tm_T> :)
* Tm_T is test using oxygen icons
<Tm_T> svg icons are somewhat slow & heavy
<Tm_T> iirc they are not cached properly yet
<oheard> It seems the default kernel includes non-free code, and I cannot remove linux-restricted-modules-common without removing my kernel, is this a bug?
<oheard> :'(
<Riddell> oheard: you can
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell 
<oheard> Riddell: I can?
<Riddell> removing linux-386 is fine
<oheard> Oh, great, thank you. :-D
<oheard> It would be nice if during the installation one could choose to perform an installation using only free software and also have apt preconfigured. :-(
<Riddell> oheard: you'll be wanting to help with gnubuntu
<Tm_T> :o
<oheard> Gnubuntu eh?
<oheard> *looks it up*
<oheard> So it's an official leaf?
<Hobbsee> not really
<Hobbsee> it's not funded by canonical
<Hobbsee> as far as i know, anyway
<Riddell> it would be supported (i.e. with server space) by canonical I believe, but it would also need to be approved by the FSF
<mhb> any helpful bughunter here to help me with the bug 63325 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63325 in kde-systemsettings "systemsettings won't load the desktop_kde-systemsettings.mo translation in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63325
<fdoving> hmm.. we shold have the sysinfo:/ kio slave.
<Riddell> fdoving: we should certainly package 
<Riddell> it
<fdoving> it's in the screenshots at kde.org, and we don't have it.
<Riddell> that's a mistake then, since it's not a part of KDE proper
<fdoving> http://kde.org/screenshots/images/3.5/02-systeminfo.png
<fdoving> heh.. see first comment: http://caybro.blogspot.com/2006/03/system-information-in-sl-101.html
<Riddell> interesting, JRe is doing Keep 0.4
<Riddell> nixternal: you did gwenview 1.4.0?  did you do the translations too?
<Tm_T> Riddell: have you seen this kind of baby before? /usr/include/linux/joystick.h:132: error: ?__s64? does not name a type
<Tm_T> I'm building KDE4
<Riddell> Tm_T: yes, it happens in KDE 3 too
<toma> Tm_T: yep
<Riddell> Tm_T: just don't compile that module is my solution
<toma> mine too ;-)
<Tm_T> thanks :)
<Tm_T> now I have to find out how that's done
<Tm_T> though thiago said he should fix that to not use kernel headers or something
<toma> it has something to do with wrong kernel header includes, but the right solution was discussable
<toma> Tm_T: remove it from Makefile.am
<toma> or subdirs
<Tm_T> there's no Makefile.am in KDE4 sources iirc
<toma> somthing like that
<Tm_T> should be done via cmake I think
<toma> ah true
* toma is in kde3 mode
<Riddell> remove it from CMakething
<Riddell> see my patch in kde4base
<Tm_T> roger
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: poke
<Tm_T> Riddell: thanks, problem "solved" :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: d'you think that kicker could be locked  by default? *points to k-d-s on REVU*
* Tm_T votes "yes"
<Riddell> ryanakca: locked in which way?
<ryanakca> locked.. meaning rightclick -> Lock Panels... so that those applet handles don't show up
<ryanakca> they can be easily unlocked... rightclick -> Unlock Panels...
<Hobbsee> you can get rid of the applet handles anyway
<Hobbsee> without the lock
<fdoving> I suggest the lock.
<ryanakca> yeah, but then it's harder to get to the menu for the applets
<Hobbsee> locking the panels is rather annoying and un-newbielike
<fdoving> removing the handles is -really- annoying and un-newbielike.
<Hobbsee> right click on empty space should be fairly obvious
* Hobbsee notes windows does the same with their taskbar
<fdoving> they use locking.
<Hobbsee> they do?  not last time that i recall
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: ok, witholut the pannel applets, how would you configure System Tray...
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: i'm not saying get rid of the panel applets.  just the handles.  and you right click on the empty space
<fdoving> Hobbsee: you're thinking about 'fade applet handles'.. right? they appear when on hover?
<ryanakca> no are we
<fdoving> -when.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: actually, i have them hidden completely, but that would work.
<ryanakca> but when you mouse overthem, they show up, kwwii had agreed with me that they weren't... pretty :) . He was suggesting leaving them, but just leaving a black arrow instead of the black arow + polkadotted bar
<fdoving> Hobbsee: how do you get to systray settings with the handles completely gone? 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm fixing knmap, using cdbs, with simple-patchsys.mk, yet the patches arent applying.  they are named kubuntu_#_patchname.patch - any reason why they wouldnt be applying?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://rafb.net/paste/results/RjsWU534.html is the build log
<ryanakca> You can't get to systray settings if the pannel has the applet handles, you right click, and you have the option of: a) Add applet to panel, b) Add application to panel, c) Remove from Panel, d) Add new panel, e) Lock Panels, f) Configure Panels, g) Help
<Hobbsee> fdoving: right next to hiding the applet handles
<Tm_Test> hello
* Hobbsee wonders what systray settings is
* Hobbsee thought that was just "configure panels"
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, i see...
<Hobbsee> cool, and you can hide icons from there too.
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: to get rid of the applet handles or show them, you need to go rightclick -> Configure Panel -> Appearance -> Advanced Options -> Hide/Fade
<Tm_Test> but they still take some space
<ryanakca> imagine doing that each time you wanted to configure something on the pannel? 
<fdoving> each applet got it's own menu when you rightclick on their handles. those would be inaccessible with the handles removed completely.
<Hobbsee> yeah, i found that.
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: how often do you switch the icons around anyway?  i see your point though
<Tm_Test> fdoving: actually, iirc no
<ryanakca> so, just lock it, and save yourself the hassle of going threw the steps above
<Tm_Test> hmm, they are afteral
<Tm_Test> but unlocking isn't that difficult
<fdoving> i think this is the idea with the locking feature.
<Tm_Test> yes
<Tm_Test> also you avoid accidental moves
<ryanakca> no, unlocking is rightclick.  The average person will wonder how to add stuff and right click the pannel see if there's a menu
<ryanakca> yeah
<Tm_Test> whooo
<Tm_Test> I see icons in desktop :o
<ryanakca> *gasps*
<ryanakca> Riddell: so, is it a Lock or Unlock? Vote?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: probably ask during a meeting
* ryanakca checks the schedule in #ubuntu-meeting
<fdoving> if i'm not at the meeting, i vote 'lock'.
* ryanakca doesn't see anything untill after the 12th of October... that's when the topic schedule ends..
* Hobbsee wonders if we actually had a meeting
<Hobbsee> oh yes, we only talked about it
* ryanakca doesn't mind kwwii's idea either, find the file that has the polka dots and make it completely transparent...
<ryanakca> not that I think that would work, because it looks like the same file used in konqueror...
* Hobbsee sighs in frustration
<Tm_Test> ryanakca: but it still takes some space
* Hobbsee wonders about just modifying the damned source.
<fdoving> i think the best solution is not to patch the source, but use k-d-s to set the 'right-click > configure panel -> appearance -> advanced .. > handles to 'fade' and use locking by default.
<fdoving> when locked, the handles doesn't take any space.
* Hobbsee pokes Riddell again
<Tm_Test> fdoving: that's my point
<fdoving> having the polkadotts when you have the mouse cursor over the handle, when the panel is unlocked doesn't bother me that much. if you're searching for somewhere to rightclick to get to a menu, it's nice to have some visual-stuff telling you it's the correct place.
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/Oxygen-icons-01.png
<Tm_T> oxygen icons doesn't work well in small sizes (16x or even 32x sometimes)
<Tm_T> but fun to use svg icons
<Tm_T> slooow :)
<fdoving> beos-ish look :)
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> fdoving: see current.png there ;)
<fdoving> nice :)
<fdoving> i have a pretty much default kubuntu desktop.
<Tm_T> hmm, I even compile some parts of kde myself (with my small changes etc)
<fdoving> anything usefull? 
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you poked?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: indeed.  it seems that the patches in simple-patchsys.mk get applied *after* the autoconf version is checked.  how do i fix this, where one of the patches is the autoconf stuff?
<Tm_T> fdoving: hardcoded (should add options) date format in kicker clock, modified b2 windeco etc etc
<fdoving> tm_t, ok :)
<Tm_T> nothing I can share (yet) really
<Riddell> Hobbsee: autoconf version should only be checked when running by hand
<Riddell> Hobbsee: got an example troublesome package?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: knmap
<Tm_T> fdoving: but I'm trying to do modern beos/zeta windeco someday ;)
<Hobbsee> ftbfs on amd64, but built on i386 and ppc :P
<Hobbsee> obviously those two werent updated as quickly
<fdoving> tm_t: looking forward to it. :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it seems to work if i patch the autoconf version manually.  but that's not a good thing, surely?
* Hawkwind Waves good morning
<Hobbsee> hi Hawkwind 
<Hawkwind> Hey there Hobbsee, how's you 
<Jucato> Hobbsee: is the next Kubuntu meeting date/time set already?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: not that i know of.
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: i'm okay
<Jucato> Hobbsee: wha? you don't know? Hobbsee doesn't know something? that's an impossibility!!! :P
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> i dont know *many* things
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, pong 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: the federation is down?
<imbrandon> unfortunately , i only have my laptop for the next days
<Hobbsee> ahhh....
<imbrandon> it died ( i posted about it on planet )
<imbrandon> ;(
<Jucato> imbrandon: read your post. you're a lucky guy :)
<imbrandon> Jucato, ;)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, yea less complieing for me the next few days ( although , i havent stoped all togather, i have pbuilder etc setup on the lappy , its just slower hehehe )
<imbrandon> breakfast time bbiab
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, fair enough.  just reading planet now
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: wow.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: then again, you did try to send me a wifi card :)
<Jucato> heh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: if only the darn postal people didnt get lost
<imbrandon> ;)
<marseillai> grrrrrrrrr i've got flashplayer-mozilla flashplugin-nonfree libflash-mozplugin and libflash0c2 and youtube works fine in firefox but not in konqueror .....
<imbrandon> did you tell konqui to rescan for plugins ?
<imbrandon> ( not just restart it )
<marseillai> nop
<marseillai> i'll
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: please tell me you have a backup of your key.  *g*
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, definately ;) its on my laptop ( the machine i'm on )
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> oh good :P
<marseillai> imbrandon: don't work
<imbrandon> marseillai, ahh ok was just a try
<marseillai> will ask to tonio he's the master for that! ;)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, yea i actualy have all the important data backed up
<Hobbsee> nice
<marseillai> adept-updater's kicker icon don't like beryl or aiglx
<imbrandon> ok breakfast time , takin my mum out, its her birthday
<imbrandon> bbiab
<Jucato> ooh jdong's here... shall I get your whip ready mistress Hobbsee? :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<jdong> Jucato: I can make life in this channel very miserable.... it's called 'prevu' and it auto-compiles the latest crack packages from edgy :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it's  a sunday.  i tend not to whip people on sundays.  besides, i dont think the kopete/konversation stuff is his problem, in particular
<Hobbsee> jdong: mind your language.
<Jucato> lol
<jdong> :)
<Hobbsee> jdong: tell me, did they build it with yada as well?
<Hobbsee> or with checkinstall?
<Jucato> nah, Konvi/Kopete are out of his hands. I do blame him for flash though :P
<Jucato> heh checkinstall. Hawkwind's favorite
<jdong> Hobbsee: naw, it's a wrapper around pbuilder :)
<jdong> Hobbsee: as far as I can make it, it compiles fully dapper-backports compliant packages... so it should be pretty safe
<Hobbsee> jdong: hmmm....what, for dapper?
<Hobbsee> ahh right
<Hobbsee> Jucato: mind your language :P.  checkinstall is the favourite of a lot of non-devs
<jdong> Hobbsee: I got tired of users requesting backports that I couldn't put in dapper-backports, so I wrote for them a backporting script
<Hawkwind> Emphasis on *non* devs :P
<jdong> checkinstall is indeed an awesome tool to have
<Jucato> keyword "non-dev" (which currently includes me) :P
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you know that checkinstall == very bad.  that's a start :P
<Hawkwind> jdong: Tell me you're kidding!
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: ouch, wasnt meaning it that way sorry.
<jdong> Hawkwind: hmm?
<Hobbsee> jdong: smart.  and then they can kill their systems on their own :P
<Jucato> Hobbsee: tell me why it was taught at #ubuntu-classroom :P
<Hawkwind> jdong: I wouldn't tell my worst enemy to use checkinstall
<Hawkwind> Jucato: It shouldn't be IMO
<jdong> Hawkwind: what's wrong with it?
<fdoving> Hawkwind: it's still better than just running 'make install'.
<jdong> Hawkwind: I would never _distribute_ debs I made with checkinstall
<Hobbsee> Jucato: there was no way it was taught there.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: not really.
<Hawkwind> jdong: I've used it before, and have had it create packages that will destroy a system
<Jucato> Hobbsee: it was :)
<jdong> Hawkwind: but it's a good way to have dpkg track manually installed packages
<Hawkwind> fdoving: Sadly enough, I totally disagree
<Hobbsee> fdoving: no idiot user can possibly redistribute stuff made with make install :P
<jdong> Hawkwind: it won't destroy a system any more than a 'make install' would
<Hobbsee> that is true
<Jucato> some other method > checkinstall > make install...
<jdong> Hawkwind: if you can't ./configure the source so that it's non-destructive, that's a different issue... not checkinstall's fault at all
<Hawkwind> jdong: Incorrect actually.  I've had it happen to me with checkinstall where actually compiling the app worked perfectly.  Thoroughly tested
<fdoving> Hobbsee, hawkwind: idiots using what others have made with chekinstall is one thing. it sure makes system administration alot easier.
<Hobbsee> true
<jdong> Hawkwind: checkinstall executes make install.... 
<Hawkwind> jdong: It does more than that actually
<jdong> Hawkwind: with the exception of setuid root executables during the install process, it's pretty reliable
* Jucato is going to get some popcorn to watch the lines scroll up :)
<Hawkwind> jdong: I disagree, as I've experienced personally and seen others experience the same thing that I have.  But that's my opinion I guess.  Not something I'll ever recommend to anyone
<Hawkwind> The majority of people ironically agree that have used it.  Most won't ever touch it again.  There are a few that will, but majority won't
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> no more scrolling lines.. oh well :)
* Hawkwind Draws scrolling lines all over Jucato's monitor
<Jucato> ooh pretty... :)
<Jucato> ok brb :P
<Hawkwind> Heh yeah me too.  After the NFL football game :P
<Hawkwind> Think I'll take my camera and take pics today.  It even does 1 1/2 hours of video too I could capture some of the game :)
<ryanakca> fdoving: Tm_T: back, sorry, I agree...
<ryanakca> I'll redownload k-d-s, edit it and reupload it to REVU
<Tm_T> whoo, new gwenview :o
<Riddell> but no translations
<Tm_T> Riddell: en_GB even?
<Tm_T> hmm
<Riddell> nobody has packaged gwenview-i18n
<Tm_T> I see
<freeflying> Riddell: I've tested dapper-->edgy, amarok can not be upgrade, due to the package name change of libvisiaul, may be we'd provide a dump package for libvisual
<freeflying> raphink: hi
<raphink> hi freeflying
<Riddell> freeflying: I wonder if a Replaces: would work better
<freeflying> Riddell: not replace, it'd better for a dump package
<Tm_T> iirc apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't handle "replaces" wise
<lnxkde> riddell!
<lnxkde> Riddell : I would like to ask you some things, about the patches kubuntu aply to KDE
<lnxkde> I want help with a project of some friends of mine, vlos distro
<lnxkde> wich is based on gentoo
<lnxkde> and their KDE sucks.
<lnxkde> I would like to know were I can get all the patches to apply the to the KDE sources.
<freeflying> lnxkde: patches.ubuntu.com
<freeflying> mayube patch.ubuntu.com
<lnxkde> patches. It is
<lnxkde> freeflying, that patches are the ones used on dapper or in edgy?
<imbrandon> lnxkde, both, depending on the package version you are looking at
<lnxkde> imbrandon, ok, what I want is to patch the vanilla source those are pepared to patch the debian sources.
<lnxkde> they will work on vanilla?
* Hobbsee watches her assignment send her cpu temp up to 83C again
<imbrandon> not sure, you will have to try but i would imagine they will work on vanilla in most cases , or with small mods if not
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, hehe
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, your up late
<lnxkde> ok, I  really want to help the local proyect is prety good on the gnome desktop
<Hobbsee> true
<imbrandon> heya bddebian 
<lnxkde> but KDE looks awfull maybe because the main maitainer hates KDE and loves Gnome.
<imbrandon> lnxkde, well kde or gnome either one really takes someone dedicated to keep it up, its very hard to do one let alone both, maybe you can help the kde side if thats your calling ;)
<bddebian> Heya imbrandon
<lnxkde> imbrandon,  yep that is what I want :)
* Hobbsee starts to wonder if her sensors wont go above 83C for cpu temp.
<abattoir> Hobbsee: i've seen it go up to 89 ;)
<Hobbsee> mine?
<imbrandon> 89C WOOOW /me turns his off if it gets above 55C
<Hobbsee> hehe
<abattoir> I obv. didn't mean that :P, lets say I just meant 'sensors' in general ;)
<Hobbsee> ah
<abattoir> yes, i switched it off immdtly. , i wish i even saw 55C :(
<abattoir> it averages at around 70 for me :(
<imbrandon> about 47 or 48 most of the time here
* ryanakca doesn't know around here... I don't have sensors :)
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: ksensors :P
* Hobbsee averages 50-60C now
<ryanakca> physical sensors... nothing on the cpu to get it's temperature... from what I know anywais
* jdong keeps on forgetting his amd64 build box isn't dual-core
<jdong> and starting 5 pbuilders on it is a bad idea....
<abattoir> ryanakca: try 'cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature | awk '{print $2}'' ;)
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: ahh...
<Hobbsee> jdong: *g*
<imbrandon> jdong, hum i run about 3 or 4 and other users run 1 ro 2 each for a total of about 7 or 8 pbuilders most of the time with no dual core ;)
<ryanakca> abattoir: cat: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature: No such file or directory
<jdong> imbrandon: yes, but it build speed drops real quick :)
<abattoir> ryanakca: hmm i guess it works only if you have sensors :(
<ryanakca> lol
<abattoir> or acpi :P
<jdong>  amazingly the system is quite responsive even under this much build load
* ryanakca sticks a hat down infront of him and starts playing his bagpipes in the hopes that people will donate to the 'Ryan needs a new computer' fund
<imbrandon> gnight Hobbsee  and ryanakca  and alll i'm off to nap
<Hobbsee> night imbrandon 
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: *g*
<ryanakca> g'night imbrandon
<imbrandon> ryanakca, hahah ;) me too now lol
<imbrandon> anyhow sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep
<ryanakca> my yearly income = 0. add birthday money and presents, ~400$
<ryanakca> see yah :)
* ryanakca wishes the legal working age was lower
<imbrandon> you dident get a summer job?
<imbrandon> mow grass , shovel snow, paper route , ;P
<imbrandon> all great things i did as a kid
<jdong> imbrandon: there's no more time for ubuntu after all of that stuff!
<imbrandon> to make computer money
<imbrandon> jdong, sure there is ;)
<gnomefreak> where can i find a copy of a .desktop file?
<Hobbsee> awww crap....
<imbrandon> all over gnomefreak  almost any package has one
<imbrandon> SLEEP
<ryanakca> imbrandon: grass... none this summer... not enough rain... paper route: 3$ an hour... shovel snow in a canadian winter... take ages
* imbrandon zZzzzZZzzZZzz
<ryanakca> like... 3 hours
<ryanakca> GO! SHOO! procrastinater :P
<imbrandon> ryanakca, i dident say it was easy or you would get rich, but after a summer of that you could get a new system ;)
<ryanakca> lol, stop procrastinating :P
<imbrandon> <detached>
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: feel like kicking him? lol
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: <sarcasm>you aren't dangerous at all...</sarcasm>
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> heh.  it hits 87C
<Hobbsee> impressive
<ryanakca> what are you running?
* ryanakca watches as Hobbsee goes threw the infinite list of demanding processes
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> my assignment
<Hobbsee> http://pastebin.ca/187910
<Hobbsee> darn it
<ryanakca> bbl
<abattoir> Hobbsee: laptop? be careful, the battery might explode ;)
<Hobbsee> abattoir: doesnt apply to these
<abattoir> hmm?
<Hobbsee> this is a toshiba
<abattoir> http://today.reuters.com/news/articleinvesting.aspx?view=CN&storyID=2006-09-19T020528Z_01_TKB002544_RTRIDST_0_TECH-JAPAN-TOSHIBA-SONY.XML&rpc=66&type=qcna
<abattoir> :P
<abattoir> ok, i'm going offtopic, i'll stop it here :P
<Hobbsee> abattoir: :)  i checked with their tool - i'm not effected.  i got a new battery a few months before all the recall stuff
<Hobbsee> Sysinfo for 'LongPointyStickOfDoom': Linux 2.6.17-7-generic running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: MobileIntel(R)Celeron(R)CPU2.40GHz at 2394 MHz (4793 bogomips), , RAM: 962/994MB, 113 proc's, 6.28h up
<abattoir> Hobbsee: oh, ok, that's good to hear
<Riddell> Hobbsee: knmap has a silly upstream who doesn't know to run autofoo before releasing.  it needs http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu_00_autoconf2.60.diff added and pre-build:: changed to post-patches::  want to do it or shall I?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you, please.  i dont think my machine will cope with anymore overheating tonight :P
<Hobbsee> id' be interested in seeing a debdiff though - for the last part
<Riddell> Hobbsee: the rules file just runs make -f Makefile.cvs, because knmap upstream doesn't do it for us. 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahh right
* Hobbsee is very very sleepy....
* Hobbsee curses indexes of about 8000 files, which takes 33min to build.
<nixternal> Riddell: sorry, but i didn't do the translation for gwenview 1.4.0.  i can do it if you would like, but need a little guidance if possible
<pascalFR> just to say that edgy beta really rocks  especially for speed !  very good work all
<mhb> anyone thought about building a "Kubuntu Testers" team?
<Tm_T> I thought we are
<Tm_T> that team
<Tm_T> ;)
<mhb> well, yes and no
<Tm_T> yeah, test users are always welcome
<mhb> I know about a lot of users that have Edgy installed but aren't skilled devs
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> mhb: I already once said I would like to see "active users" channel
<mhb> yes, that's more or less what I mean
<Tm_T> yes
<mhb> the secondary result would be that this channel would be less noisy
<Tm_T> true for that
<Tm_T> but does that scatter it too much? hmm, maybe not
<mhb> maybe not yet, I don't know
<Riddell> nixternal: yes please :)
<Tm_T> anyway, that would help a lot testing
<mhb> I think so as well, but I think the "big and important devs" should express their opinions, too
<mhb> maybe next meeting or so
<ryanakca> when is the next meeting?
<ryanakca> and Riddell, should I upload a k-d-s with kicker locked by default?
<ryanakca> to REVU that is
<mhb> ryanakca: I thought you might know
<ryanakca> mhb: about what? meeting? or k-d-s?  meeting, no clue, not untill after the 12th at least
<mhb> ryanakca: meetings
<ryanakca> look at the schedule in the topic of #ubuntu-meeting... nothing for a llloooonnnngggg time :)
<mhb> oh well
<mhb> ryanakca: btw, what do you think about building a "Kubuntu Testers" team that would help power users get involved (not just that) ?
* ryanakca thinks it's a good idea...
* ryanakca wonders if he falls under the developper category or power user category
<mhb> I guess the devs - after all, you're here :o)
<ryanakca> why not start a team on launchpad 'Kubuntu Testers'.... I'd be willing to help out with it, if it got approved
<ryanakca> lol
<mhb> ryanakca: I think so too, I'm just trying to gather some first feedback here before I'll do anything
<mhb> ryanakca: I think I'll wait until tomorrow, then ask here again (maybe some more people will reply) and then decide
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> lemme know how it goes
<mhb> ryanakca: sure
<mhb> thanks to all for feedback
<danimo> Riddell: ping?
<fdoving> gnite.
<ryanakca> night fdoving
<tvo> what is the correct package for qt development with edgy?  (libqt3-mt-dev doesn't seem to work)
<ryanakca> tvo: dunno... maybe ask in #ubuntu-motu? 
#kubuntu-devel 2007-09-24
<Jucato> Subject:    [kde-announce]  [KDE Security Advisory]  KDM passwordless login ( http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-announce&m=119021203812142&w=2 )
<coreymon77> Jucato: although that was fixed
<coreymon77> Jucato: nixternal told me to put that it was fixed in the team report
<Jucato> in Kubuntu? good :)
<coreymon77> look at the report
<coreymon77> you'll see
<Jucato> hahah sorry if I didn't notice the exact item there :)
<coreymon77> nixternal told me that he updated kde-base to fix that exact problem
* Jucato looks for nixternal...
<nixternal> yo
<nixternal> Jucato: all of my patches were made available, but nobody has uploaded anything yet
<Jucato> yay :)
<Jucato> nixternal: I wasn't able to hunt you down this morning, since my 30 minute nap turned into 7 hours of sleep :)
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> nixternal: I was wondering if you had any idea about learning APT's API.. just curious about it...
<nixternal> I have never looked at it honestly
<Jucato> (since manchicken seemed to point to your earlier for doc)
<Jucato> heh
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> I will have to take a look at it
* Jucato prays that his hots's bandwidth could take the digg...)
<nixternal> heh
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<Tonio_> Riddell: fyi, I uploaded a fixed knetworkmanager yesterday, as your latest upload misses the dbus configuration file, resulting knm fails to connect to dbus on a daily-build installation
<Tonio_> Riddell: the upload requires approval by a distro manager, should I ping mithrandir or wll we wait for beta freeze to end ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the problem will occur for everyone testing the beta, so maybe fixing this before release wold be nice
<_StefanS_> hey Tonio_
* Jucato waves to Tonio_ and _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> Jucato: !
<Tonio_> yop _StefanS_ Jucato :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: tested kdebluetooth widelly, I' think we're done for gutsy now :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: so many, many thanks for your help on that point
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: btw we should get our patches merged I guess
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: sweet. It was kinda uphill :) - you're welcome, always glad to help
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: as you already contacted dgollub, will you send him the patches ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yea, I will find out what we patched in the end.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: and contact him
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: super
<Lure> Tonio_: you should probably just ping pitti regarding knm
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ping me if you don't hate time for this
<_StefanS_> sure
<Tonio_> Lure: is he distro manager now ?
<Lure> Tonio_: I think he is release-mgr for this beta
<Tonio_> Lure: oki I'll ping him then
* Jucato waves to Lure too
<Lure> hi Jucato - great post about kde!
<Jucato> thanks :)
<Jucato> it got dugg
<Jucato> (or digg'ed)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: got time to review the needed patches with me? I think so of them is actually obsolete now
<_StefanS_> now why did backlight up/down stop working on my laptop
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: sure, but maybe toonight only, or tomorrow, I'm at work right now :)
<Lure> Tonio_: talking about bluetooth: can you also fix bug 135893 for beta?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135893 in kdebluetooth "kblueplugd crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135893
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ok
<Lure> Tonio_: oh, you did already ;-)
<Lure> Tonio_: no, the last comment is still valid...
<Tonio_> _StefanS_:
<Tonio_> kubuntu_03_obex2_push.patch
<Tonio_> kubuntu_04_obex2_make_up_work.patch
<Tonio_> kubuntu_05_fix_input_tool_segfault.patch
<Tonio_> kubuntu_07_fix_header_include.patch
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: here is the lsit of patches that should be merged I guess
<_StefanS_> yep
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: although the patch 07 is more a workarround for the build to go properly, since builddir <> srcdir
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: btw I didn't find a clean way to make it to work....... there should be one
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: is 07 still valid for beta7 then?
<_StefanS_> oh ok
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: unfortunatelly yes, as I guess they test by compiling locally, then builddir = srcdir and the problem doesn't occurt
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: uhm ok, not that important I think, its a small patch
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the point is that using -I$(top_builddir) and -I$(build_dir) in a Makefile.am isn't very clean I guess
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yeah I'd say this one should be merged but is optionnal
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: gotcha.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the other patches are for segfaults and obex2 so ery important
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ofcourse :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: just found a segfault for kdebluetooth
<_StefanS_> where?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: use kbluemon and then click on "discover remove services", sometimes it segfaults, sometime it doesn't
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I suspect that's due to the moment you scan on it
<_StefanS_> smells like bluez..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: sometime the segfault occurs on click
<Tonio_> sometime it occurs a few seconds later
<Tonio_> sometimes it just works :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: right, I'm talking to them in #kdebluetooth right now
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: super :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: kdebluetooth 1.8 was jjust published, kio_obex is back, and kio_obex2 is dumped.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: it seems to have alot of changes actually
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'm trying it out now
* Jucato bets nixternal will be pissed at his ISP again later
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: super :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: lemme know your tests, so that I'll prepare the package
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: don't forget the "up" thing btw :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: will do, giving it a beating now.
<Tonio_> :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: url issues are gone because it got reverted to kio_obex instead.
<Tonio_> oki
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: tpatzig: there are other sdp services offerd from mobile phones (e.g SyncML) which where not shown at the moment
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'm just figurering out of the beta7 contains those.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: means that syncml is supposed to work with 1.8 ?
<Tonio_> that would be amazing
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: nawp. They removed it since the old behavior was to just show everything regardless of the apps installed
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ah oki
<Tonio_> well so it'll be hidden ?
<_StefanS_> yes.
<Tonio_> that's stupid, you can use it to check if a service has been correctly activated on the device
<_StefanS_> they are talking about creating <service>.service files to it
<Tonio_> that's the purpose of the scanner I guess no ?
<_StefanS_> to do it
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ho you just talk about the ioslave ? ;) then that's nice
<_StefanS_> trusts work for bt-input devices
<_StefanS_> which is good !
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: oki so they just patched the obex:/ to work out the way obex2:/ did
<_StefanS_> yep
<_StefanS_> obex2 made too many problems.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: asking about manually enable syncml.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well that will work, but it's a bit messy to do that manually in bluez
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well, it was just an option. Maybe we should just leave it disabled.
<Tonio_> but better than this, PAN support would be genius
<_StefanS_> Tonio_:  we just have to implement it. so that kbluetooth searches for valid desktop files according to the found service
<Tonio_> syncml is more a matter of kitchensync/opensync
<_StefanS_> ^ was that the way?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: nope ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I was talking about before dbus/bluez integration:)
<agarfu> hi
<_StefanS_> ah ok..
<Riddell> hola agarfu
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I think 1.8 is a go. Seems more bugfixed that beta8
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: If I was to package it, how do you normally solve those "unpresentable changes to source" that dpkg-source complains about?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: did you rebuild the makefiles ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: 1000+ times.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: if yes, then it might me some *.gmo files to delete
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I usually get that error, and dont know what to do
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: gmo? cached stuff I assume
<Tonio_> find -name "*gmo" | xargs rm -rf
<Tonio_> should fix the problem
<_StefanS_> good
<_StefanS_> I think we can leave out most of our patches if we use 1.8
<_StefanS_> which eases the upgrade hassles.
<_StefanS_> it would be cool to include acrobat reader 8 in ubuntu..
<_StefanS_> even though its gtk, it works great
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: you fix for *.gmo works great :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: The basic source is almost done, proceeding with the patches.
<Tonio_> oki :-)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: kde.pot patch, what does it do?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: strings extraction to rosetta
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ok, it should stay in ofcourse :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: and desktop files (kubuntu_02) also it seems
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: what about autostart, is there still an issue?
<agarfu> hello Riddell, I've created the project at launchpad
<agarfu> https://launchpad.net/unidistro/
<Riddell> awooga
<agarfu> I've talk to the other components of the project and they think that change the repository from forja.rediris.es to launchpad is not a good idea
<Riddell> why not?
<agarfu> I've seen that there are some prjects, like kde that are hosted out of launchpad
<agarfu> because as I told you, initially the project was founded by several spanish universities
<agarfu> and in Spain there is a big net called Red Iris that holds all the investigation centers
<Riddell> of course loads of projects are hosted outside of launchpad, but using a well known host makes it easier for people to contribute (I've no idea how to get an account on the current host to commit changes)
<agarfu> we have the project in one of their services
<agarfu> that's the problem
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: nope autostart works
<agarfu> you won't be able to do that
<Tonio_> hi Riddell
<Riddell> :(  not exactly open development then
<agarfu> because you have to be part of one spanish universities
<agarfu> yes
<agarfu> I'll try to convince them
<agarfu> to move the repo
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I've included 01, 02, 07 patches. It builds.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: seems like it conflicts with qobex now (tryng to overwrite `/usr/lib/libqobex.so.0.0.9', which is also in package qobex)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: removed qobex, and now it works. Donno if it was important :)
<_StefanS_> goota reboot.
<Riddell> Tonio_: wibble on https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/144397
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144397 in kdebase "kdesu on gutsy hangs" [Undecided,New] 
<agarfu> Riddell I'm pushing the code into launchpad
<agarfu> 1 revision(s) pushed. Done
<Riddell> agarfu: oh?  did people change their minds?
<agarfu> yes, with the correct questions you get the right answers
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> agarfu: did you create a team?
<agarfu> no, I don't know how to create a team
<Riddell> https://edge.launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<Riddell> then you can push the branch to ~your-team
<Riddell> that means anyone in the team can commit to it
<agarfu> great
<agarfu> just a moment ...
<agarfu> https://launchpad.net/~unidistro
<Riddell> groovy, I'm 'jr' if you want to add me
<Tonio_> Riddell: looking, super strage btw
<agarfu> sure
<agarfu> I'm pushing now to ~unidistro
<Riddell> once you've done that you can do bzr checkout ...  which means you can do bzr commit  with no push needed
<agarfu> Jonathan Riddell (jr) has been added as a member of this team.
<Riddell> or you can do bzr branch, commit locally and push when ready
<agarfu> pushed
<Tonio_> Riddell: fyi pitti approved the knm upload I did yesterday, will be in for beta
<Riddell> I saw that, thanks Tonio_
<_StefanS_> Riddell: wow this guys likes to complain: http://tsdgeos.blogspot.com/2007/09/kubuntu-gutsy-issues.html
<_StefanS_> guys/guy
<Riddell> they all seem like fair complaints
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: the package is done, and works just fine :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: http://enhance-it.dk/kde/kdebluetooth/
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: looking ;)
<meduxa> riddell good trip to get home?
<meduxa> Riddell good trip to get home?
<Riddell> meduxa: yes thanks, no problems
<meduxa> ok
<agarfu> hi meduxa
<agarfu> !
<meduxa> hi agarfu
<meduxa> :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: for a new upstream version of kdebluetooth, I will need a UFS exception request now right ?
<Tonio_> UVF
<Tonio_> Riddell: or is the exception you've done still available ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: is it a new version?
<Tonio_> Riddell: beta8 IS OUT YES
<Riddell> we're still on beta
<Tonio_> oups
<Riddell> that's fine, just go ahead
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki
<Riddell> the general exception I said was for anything up to final 1.0
<Riddell> so long as it doesn't go adding new features
<_StefanS_> Riddell: just bugfixes
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: you dropped a patch for the autostart..... why ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I thought you said it werent needed? :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: nope it's still needed :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: just stuff it in again then :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: let's had it back
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: can you do it?
<_StefanS_> or should I ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: doing it now and uploading
<_StefanS_> goody
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: did you test it ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: nope I will before uploading of course :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I renamed the Devices to Adapters since its going to be default for the newer upstream versions. Seems alot better when you have to distinguish between menus
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: both devs agreed.
<Tonio_> sure
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey I thought you were at work ? :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yep, but before 2 pm I can work on ubuntu hehe
<_StefanS_> :D
<Jucato> hm... kpdf and kubuntu... tsk tsk...
<Riddell> have you ever noticed any problems?
<Jucato> not with the app... with the devs :)
* Jucato will try to reproduce the kdm theme bug
<Jucato> Riddell: I think you're right about the kdm theme. we could include an alternative no-list theme
<Riddell> it just needs the non-list theme added back with a different name
<Jucato> yep
<Riddell> feel free to do that
<Jucato> and now that kdmtheme works properly in system settings again, it will be easy to switch themes
<Jucato> hahah I'm staying away from packages for now. I'll just be preparing a bot factoid about this :)
<Lure> Tonio_, _StefanS_: can you check that this minor bug from last comment of bug 135893 is fixed?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135893 in kdebluetooth "kblueplugd crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135893
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: seems like it isn't
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: just need a dependency in the rules file I think for python-qt4
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: in the control file I mean
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: http://enhance-it.dk/kde/kdebluetooth/control
<allee> agarfu: a description for the LP uniteam team is always a good idea ;)
<allee> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi allee, how's it going?
<allee> Hobbsee: oh, it's monday.  IMHO that says it all ;)
<Hobbsee> allee: haha
<Hobbsee> true.  but i didnt have to work today :D :D :D
<allee> Hobbsee: sounds great!
<nixternal> *yawn*
* nixternal notes, never take classes this early in the morning ever again
<Jucato> moin nixternal
<nixternal> mornin'
<Jucato> you gonna curse your ISP again today?
<nixternal> not as bad last night, but I am on the lookout for a comcast truck to come through my neighborhood...hopefully he isn't armed :p
<Jucato> he most likely will be an unsuspecting fellow
<Jucato> wow 367 diggs...
<nixternal> to what?
<Jucato> huh?
<Jucato> ah my post
<Jucato> btw.. "There doesn't seem to be near as much involvement in Kubuntu as there is with Ubuntu so the quality shows (not saying Kubuntu is bad, just not as good as it could be). It's unfortunate but not exactly KDE's fault."
<raphink> :(
<gnomefreak> Jucato: not really true, i think its more of what you are seeing is ubuntu-devs working on things that ubuntu/kubuntu/edubuntu/xubuntu share
<Jucato> um.. don't tell me :)
<gnomefreak> Jucato: given yes there are mmore devs in ubuntu than kubuntu
<Jucato> tell the guy on digg.. I don't have an account
<gnomefreak> screw digg
<Jucato> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Some_of_the_reasons_for_using_KDE?t=9368515#c9368515
<gnomefreak> nothing but people guessing and giving bad advice
<Jucato> well it launched me temporary popularity :)
<gnomefreak> i used to read it but too much crap passes through there
<Jucato> I rarely read digg or /. most of the time I just click on the links to the real articles
<Jucato> but this time I have to take note :)
<jjesse> morning
<Jucato> moin jjesse
<jjesse> hello Jucato
<jjesse> well found my flight to boston for UDS
<Hobbsee> woo!
<jjesse> routing through chicago like always :(
<jjesse> do we have to book hotel rooms or how does that work?
<Hobbsee> you're getting sponsored?
<jjesse> Hobbsee: yes i am sponsored
<Hobbsee> jjesse: did you get claire's email?
<jjesse> yeah i gotta findi t
<Hobbsee> claire usually fixes it all - although it would be helpful if you tell her who you want to room with
<Hobbsee> jjesse: did you book thru EYAS?
<jjesse> Hobbsee: haven't actually bought the ticket yet
<Hobbsee> jjesse: you can usually just tell EYAS what flight you're on, that you're goign to UDS with canonical, and they'll book it, and send you an itenary.  oh, and will send canonical the bill by deafult
<jjesse> Hobbsee: ok thanks,
<Tonio_> _stfixing this thanks
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Riddell: --> /query, as hte info is not exactly public
<Jucato> oooh secret :)
<AgarFu> hi again
<Hobbsee> Jucato: pointers suck.
<Jucato> hah! :)
<manchicken_> Hmm... everytime I open an application I get something telling me: Could not find mime type\n\napplication/octet-stream
<manchicken_> This is weird.
<marseillai> got the same after yeserday upgrade
<marseillai> and i don't have network neither! :)
<Jucato> after the update of n-m, you have to reconfigure/restart it...
<Jucato> it cut me off too...
<manchicken_> Okay, I thought I'd hurt my config.
<marseillai> Jucato, no it's a known bug with last kernel and realtek chipset
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> hm... so kdmtheme now start with "Enable KDM Themes" disabled, because the kdmtheme settings are in /etct/defaults/kdm.d/
<tuxinator> hi guys
<tuxinator> how to switch from devfs to "normal"?
<Riddell> devfs is longsince dead
<tuxinator> Riddell so why my kubuntu with a custom kernel claims at boot devfs unknown filesystem type devfs
<Riddell> dunno, but we use udev
<tuxinator> i want to test something amd 64 turion overheating/performance related so i need a custom kernel
<tuxinator> my fstab: http://pastebin.org/3214
<meduxa> [18:42]  <meduxa> hi all, I want to write a press report about what happened during II Jornadas de Software Libre de la ULL conference, related with KDE, Kubuntu and mEDUXa, who do I write it to?
<meduxa> [18:42]  <meduxa> so you guys can make it public if you want to?
<Riddell> meduxa: hi
<meduxa> hi
<meduxa> I also have a picture about the event
<Riddell> meduxa: it could go on the fridge?
<meduxa> if you thinks so... ok
<meduxa> do I send it to you?
<meduxa> I'll send it tomorrow
<Riddell> yeah, send it to me
<meduxa> ok, thanks
<davmor2> bug 144531 Just written by me as I'm beta testing todays iso is there any other info you guys need?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144531 in knetworkmanager "Knetworkmanager refuses to connect to wireless network" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144531
<Riddell> davmor2: what version of knetworkmanager do you have
<Riddell> tonio should have fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/144531
<davmor2> Riddell: 0.2
<Riddell> davmor2: apt-cache policy knetworkmanager
<davmor2> 0.2ubuntu1-0ubuntu4
<Riddell> davmor2: you need 1:0.2ubuntu1-0ubuntu5
<davmor2> Riddell: it's the one that's on todays iso
<Riddell> it wasn't fixed until this afternoon
<davmor2> Riddell: right so shall I tell stgraber to cancel the Kubuntu tests till tomorrow?
<Riddell> davmor2: no, it's still useful to know if people pick up other bugs
<Riddell> all the CDs need remade anyway
<davmor2> Riddell: NP I'll carry on testing then :)  Why do they all need rebuilding?
<Riddell> davmor2: there's a fix for ubiquity too I believe
<davmor2> Riddell: I think that is already in as I have successfully installed Xubuntu which I couldn't before.
<davmor2> Riddell: mind you some of the iso's still seem oversize :(
<Riddell> that'll be an issue too
<davmor2> Riddell: I think mentioning no names cough cough Ubuntu alternative and Edubuntu cough cough are the main ones everything else seems to be under
<davmor2> ubuntu5 has indeed fixed the nm issue
<Riddell> great
<davmor2> I've updated the bug too
<davmor2> Riddell: and as a bonus no install and qtparted this time either :)#
<Riddell> no install?
<_StefanS_> hey Riddell
<davmor2> I told you friday night or saturday night that on the installed system there were place markers in the menu for install and qtparted
<davmor2> they've now gone :)
<Riddell> oh, groovy
<Riddell> hi Stecchino
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> hi _StefanS_
<Riddell> those pesky underscores
<_StefanS_> :D
<_StefanS_> hey use tab you lazy.. you! :)
<Riddell> I did, but the underscores mean you're last in the tab line
<_StefanS_> hehe
<_StefanS_> good guys finish last, no?
<_StefanS_> gotta put the screws back into the laptop
<davmor2> Riddell: Found an interesting bug on a fresh install not updated in anyway try and install nvidia-glx using restricted driver manager or play an mp3.   It can't install anything.  If you refresh the repo's everything works flawlessly
<bddebian> Hey you KDE types.  /usr/share/applnk/System is where .desktop files go for you folks?  I know that /usr/share/applications works for you but if a current package ships it in the former, should I move it, symlink it, what?
<Riddell> /usr/share/applnk/ is obsolete, it works with KDE for backwards compatibility but to work with all desktops use /usr/share/applications
<stdin> or /usr/share/applications/kde/ for KDE specific apps
<bddebian> OK, thanks gents
<bddebian> Any clues on which sudo to use to Exec= that will work for both gnome and kde?
<ScottK> I don't think there is one.
<bddebian> I thought one of the Xsudo s worked
<Riddell> X-KDE-SubstituteUID=true
<Riddell> bddebian: ^^
<bddebian> What does that do?
<Riddell> what you asked for
<bddebian> For gnome as well?
<bddebian> Right now this .desktop has:
<bddebian> X-KDE-RootOnly=true
<bddebian> X-KDE-SubstituteUID=true
<bddebian> and X-KDE-Username=root
<Riddell> I could be wrong but I think it should work for gnome too
<bddebian> OK, thanks
<Riddell> pitti will know
<bddebian> Hmm, I think pitti hates me :-)
<Riddell> surely not, he's lovely
<bddebian> Everyone over there hates me :-)
<Riddell> nonsence
<bddebian> ScottK: You bored and want to do a test for me? :)
<ScottK> bddebian: Not bored.  No.
<bddebian> Damn, I get no love :'-(
<jjesse> @time Sydney
<ubotu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: September 25 2007, 07:45:47 - Next meeting: Server Team meeting in 17 hours 14 minutes
<jjesse> evening nixternal
<nixternal> howdy
<nixternal> man, I just made a killer sandwich
<jjesse> so i might be teaching a class in syndey australia in november
<nixternal> nice
<jjesse> yeah for just a week
<jjesse> no clue how long it takes to get there
<nixternal> that is enough time to have a little fun
<jjesse> trying to get my wife to take time off work to go
<nixternal> from Chicago, you are looking at like 30 hours I think
<jjesse> holy cow
<jjesse> that's forever
<nixternal> I have never flown there, only by boat :)
<jjesse> sarah around/
<jjesse> ?
<nixternal> don't see her
<jjesse> its like a 14 hour time difference i think
<nixternal> 15
<nixternal> it is 7:53am there right now
<jjesse> well its 5:53 pm here so 14 for me
<nixternal> I have my clock in kicker also show off some other country times so I can try and keep up
<nixternal> oh ya, derr :)
<jjesse> 14 hours from san fransico to sydney
<nixternal> so then 18+
<nixternal> that isn't to shabby
<jjesse> yeah, grand rapids to denver -> denver to SFO -> SFO to SYD
<nixternal> 19hr 15min according to orbitz :)
<jjesse> yeah trying to find cheapest flight
<nixternal> $1000 is the cheapest I see right now
<nixternal> Chi -> SF -> AU
<jjesse> ah you don't have the extra hop that i do
<nixternal> just the one hop
<jjesse> thats a heck of a long time to be in a plane
<jjesse> first class united is 24k
<jjesse> total duration is looking like 20+ hours
<jjesse> that's a heck of a long time to be in a plane for 5 days of training
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> Riddell: kdebase 3.5.7 updates with the kdm security fix is in bzr btw
<Riddell> thanks nixternal
<Riddell> nixternal: maybe time to start on Beta release page?
<nixternal> hey, I just found out my grandmother died, so I may be gone for a bit here
<nixternal> if I get some time to start it before heading to Michigan I will get on it
<Riddell> ok, hugs all round
<nixternal> thanks
<Riddell> dinnae fash yerself, we can handle it
<nixternal> let me find out what is happening
#kubuntu-devel 2007-09-25
<nixternal> wow, I have talked to family tonight that I have never talked to before in my life I think
<nixternal> jjesse: you home this weekend?
<Jucato> welcome to the family, we're glad that you have come to share your life with us.... tralalalala
<nixternal> hehehe
<stdin> I think I've fallen in love with kwin composite
<nixternal> jjesse: I will be in Michigan (Benton Harbor/St. Joe area) for my grannies funeral, so if I get some time, maybe we can meet up?
<Jucato> stdin: kde4 or the old one?
<stdin> kde4
<nixternal> stdin: what Jucato just said
<nixternal> hehe, I was going to ask the same
<nixternal> you must have an NVIDIA card then?
<Jucato> hahah
<stdin> nixternal: no intel
* Jucato has too... but can't get it to work w/o help
<nixternal> I haven't tried it with a Radeon, but I did try with an Intel and it was horrid
<nixternal> OMG, for real?
<nixternal> what did you have to do?
<stdin> yeah :)
<stdin> nothing :p
<nixternal> holy smokes dude, you just made my day
<nixternal> that will give me something to do while I am waiting for everything to calm down this weekend
<stdin> http://stdin.pastebin.us/39709 < my ~/.kde4/share/config/kwinrc
<Jucato> weekend is still faaaar away
<Jucato> stdin: so I have to use XRender as backend? hm.. ok
<Jucato> stdin: do you mind if I ping you sometime when I try to get it to work?
<nixternal> Jucato: but it will be a long week with the funeral and everything
<Jucato> aw... :(
<stdin> Jucato: sure, tho I'm not 100% certain how I got it working :p
<Jucato> nixternal: condolences
<nixternal> so while my mom is away with the family doing their things getting everything setup, dad and I will slip to some wifi hotspot a few times I am sure :)
<nixternal> thanks Jucato
<nixternal> where I am going, they still have no idea what the Internet is :)
<Jucato> ouch...
<stdin> I just have to show you http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/2029/test3xf5.jpg
<nixternal> oh wow
<Jucato> they do know what laptops are? :)
<nixternal> that is slick stdin
<nixternal> Jucato: heck no
<nixternal> but they have Starbucks!
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> wth?
<Jucato> well hopefully starbucks has wifi
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> ya, I hope so
<nixternal> stdin: did you compile from svn or use the packages in the repos?
<stdin> when I started playing with the effects I thought I'd somehow started compiz :p had to check
<Jucato> who uses the packages anyway? :P
<nixternal> hehe
<stdin> nixternal: this one is from svn, but I remember it working from the packages too
<Jucato> ooops laundry..
<nixternal> nice
<Jucato> was kwin in our packages built w/ composite support?
<nixternal> yes
<Jucato> afaik if you built it from svn w/o xrender and xdamage...
<Jucato> koolious
<stdin> with the OpenGL setting everything went insane, so it was some trial and error
<Jucato> ah I kept on trying to use OpenGL... that must have been my problem
<stdin> lost of "Alt-F2, DISPLAY=:0 kwin --replace"
<nixternal> ya, the first time I tried it with Intel, I had accidentally selected one of the kwin comp demos, and wow was that painful
<stdin>  /lost/lost/ :p
<Jucato> oops... laundry
* Jucato leaves #k in stdin's hands
<stdin> damn, and I was just about to make a midnight shack :p
<stdin> (well, a 03:26 snack)
<Jucato> shack?
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta/Kubuntu    ## Riddell started the beta page
<stdin> shudup :p
<nixternal> I should be free as it stands to get this done :)
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> btw when are you leaving and for how long?
<nixternal> looks like friday
<nixternal> 2, maybe 3 days
<Jucato> ah ok. thought about a few weeks
<nixternal> oh no
<Jucato> we wouldn't survive without you
<nixternal> I couldn't stay in Michigan that long now
<nixternal> pfft, whatever
<Jucato> but we could do without the dancing in and out of channels :)
<nixternal> hahaha, ass
* Jucato is getting the hang of this patching business :)
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> patching is easy
<Jucato> when you're not new
<nixternal> sure it is
<nixternal> diff -Nru orig new > whatever.diff
<nixternal> :)
<Jucato> oh sorry
<nixternal> mv whatever.diff */debian/patches
<Jucato> what I meant to say was "I'm getting the hang of this packaging business"
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> ya, packaging is pretty easy now
<Jucato> fakeroot make -f debian/rules buildprep
<nixternal> I like really hard packages now though....it drives me to learn even more
<Jucato> once you get the hang of the techniques... but it took me this long :)
<Jucato> hehe
<nixternal> like building all of the kde4 packages...that was fun, insane, and mind-numbing all at the same time
<nixternal> I still suck at packaging, after all of this time
<Jucato> haha
<nixternal> it just hasn't become natural for me yet
<Jucato> if you suck.. then I'm hopeless
<nixternal> I am getting close though
<nixternal> bah, you are insane
<Jucato> hahah
<Jucato> but patching an existing debian package is relatively easy compared to debianizing something that isn't yet
<Jucato> makes me wanna checkinstall :P
<nixternal> I bet if you were to work at it right now, I guarantee you can be a MOTU come the first stages of Hardy
<nixternal> with ease
<Jucato> I bet I can too
<nixternal> well, if you use cdbs, debianizing a package is a breeze
<Jucato> the problem is the "right now" :P
<nixternal> even if it doesn't have configure or makefiles
<nixternal> I like getting the odd job packages, that use stuff like install.sy
<nixternal> err, s/sy/sh
<nixternal> I helped ScottK fix a Python package and I had no idea wth I was doing
<Jucato> I guess the reason why I find it so hard is because I'm trying to learn how to do it the manual way
<nixternal> that is the way I did it
<nixternal> I still do it the manual way really
<Jucato> I think that would be the best way to learn
<nixternal> I don't use cdbs-edit-patch at all, and have never used it
<Jucato> I use vim
<Jucato> hahah
<nixternal> maybe if I started using it and got used to it, then I would
<nixternal> ya, I use the same
<Jucato> I have a few ideas for the packaging guide.. but I guess that depends on the path that MOTU's want it to take...
<Jucato> should it be just a supplement to the Debian guides? or should it be self-sufficient?
<nixternal> talk to Jordan about it
<nixternal> nobody else seems to be stepping up
<nixternal> truthfully, I would like self-sufficient, because the Debian Guides aren't always that clear
<Jucato> well basically my ideas revovle more around providing concrete and step-by-step examples
<Jucato> I mean.. packaging GNU hello? :)
<nixternal> there are the Recipes on the MOTU wiki page as well, you can always add to those
<Jucato> ooh recipes
<nixternal> ya, I think there should be a few examples truthfully
<Jucato> why not call them ebuilds? hehehe
<nixternal> don't ask me
<Jucato> heheh
<Jucato> hm.. one of these days...
<Jucato> but C++ comes first! :P
<nixternal> OK, time to go change and chill for a few minutes...bbiaf
<Jucato> see yah
* Jucato goes laundry
* ScottK completely agrees that nixternal had no idea what he was doing, but did manage to help significantly.
<Jucato> haha
<nixternal> thanks :)
<nixternal> woohoo
<nixternal> my brothers pirated XP crashed and burned
<nixternal> he calls and is like "dude, there is only the trash icon and nothing else on my computer"
<nixternal> "what should I do?"
<nixternal> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<nixternal> that was his answer :)
<nixternal> I told him, once you download that, boot your computer from it, click the install CD, and if you have a question, call me
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I bet he will )
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> once you are done, we will set it up so I can connect to it and you will be good to go!
<nixternal> I know he will
<nixternal> he is absolutely brilliant when it comes to doing tricked out cars, classic, imports, whatever it is, he can make it kick ass
* Jucato wonders if it's ok to use @kubuntu.org instead of @ubuntu.com in debian/changelog....
<nixternal> tell him to turn on a computer, and you might as well fly to the moon...he is absolutely e-tarded
<nixternal> Jucato: why yes it is OK
<nixternal> I wish I would have started using my Kubuntu.org email from the get go truthfully
<Jucato> coz seems like everyone's using the @ubuntu.com :(
<nixternal> ya, I followed that JR guys lead
<nixternal> :)
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> but I like that he prefers to use @ubuntu.com or @kubuntu.org over @canonical.com though, shows his community committment if you ask me
<Jucato> sudo pbuilder build
<stdin> shouldn't it be @ubuntu.com  re: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField
<Jucato> oops
<nixternal> ooh, I forgot about that stupidity
<Jucato> that's only in debian/control right?
<stdin> sudo make me a coffee
<nixternal> but you can hack your script (deb-source) to ignore those errors
<nixternal> actually, it accepts @lists.ubuntu.com
<Jucato> yeah.. and that's for debian/control...
<nixternal> because we have been setting some of the kde packages up with kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
* Jucato was referring to changelog
<ScottK> For the changelog it can be anything.
<stdin> I don't think the changelog matters anyone@anywhere.antthing will do
<Jucato> sudo pbuilder build foo.dsc <--- correct?
<stdin> yep
<nixternal> yessir-e bob
<nixternal> bbiaf...I need a chill minute before my bro calls me back
<Jucato> heheh ok :)
<Jucato> yessir-e bob squarepants?
<stdin> no, that's "yessir-e sponge bob"
<Jucato> hehe
<stdin> hmm, why is windows evil?? I had to clean this add/spyware thing off an XP host (running in kubuntu) then kept asking for payment for an "adult" site. and my _mom_ asked if it was _MY_ bill >:|
<stdin> erm, /then/that/
<Jucato> hehe
<stdin> all windows's fault, I blame Bill
* Jucato wonders which takes longer to build... kdebase or kdepim...
* stdin bets on kdebase
* n8k99 wonders how far along kdepim is with kde4.0
<Jucato> not far...
<n8k99> O.o
<Jucato> yay! downloading the builddeps for kdepim in pbuilder is already taking long :P
<n8k99> oh really
<Jucato> according to someone, KMail is currently being a showstopper for 4.0...
<n8k99> explain
<Jucato> youll have to ask him
<n8k99> Kmail is not getting love and attention?
<n8k99> or because there is KMail the show is stopping
<Jucato> the former I think
<n8k99> and who is him
<Jucato> according to him, kde4.0 can't be released until kmail is done....
* n8k99 wonders if he missed some blogs or news releases
<Jucato> a name that seems to be tabboo in here... :)
<n8k99> Oh! wow!
<Jucato> involves a certain dev of a certain KDE communication app :)
<Jucato> ok.. the exact words were "release blocker" :)
<n8k99> ah i see
<n8k99> i am afraid i can hardly disagree with that sentiment
<n8k99> but only from the point of view of a 'salesman'
<Jucato> "KMail is considered a release blocker, however. I.e. there won't be a release until KMail is ready"
<n8k99> i mean what am i to sell people if they can't check their email for several months?
<Jucato> heh
* n8k99 knows about thunderbird, blah blah blah
* ScottK was glad to read that.
<ScottK> KDE 4 certainly be unusable for me until Kmail works.
* Jucato waits for kdepim to build and hopes that he doesn't have to go through *all* of it again if there was  mistake
<stdin> ahh, the joy of finding out one typo can wast hours of time :)
<nixternal> argh!
<nixternal> I told him to download Kubuntu...and he is like "the orange bar froze"
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> at least he's near :)
<n8k99> speaking of argh nixternal
<nixternal> what orange bar, and then he reads back "Ubuntu"
<nixternal> I told you he is e.tarded
<Jucato> ah perfect argument for "Ubuntu with KDE" :)
<nixternal> no it isn't
<n8k99> thanx for the sleepless night
<Jucato> UKE = Ubuntu KDE Edition. just don't tell that to a Japanese
<nixternal> don't use him in a stat at all
<Jucato> hehehe
<n8k99> nights
<nixternal> g'nite n8k99
<n8k99> um- no sorry
<n8k99> that was thanks for the sleepless nights due to projecteuler
* Jucato won't even dare go there :)
<Jucato> nixternal: he was trying to be sarcastic I think
<n8k99> not really sarcastic but not completely, um, what's the opposite of...
<Jucato> um...
* n8k99 finds it difficult to sleep with all the math thingies running around in his head
<Jucato> I'd say the same, but mine involves lines of GCC output
<Jucato> that I can't decipher of course
<n8k99> heh
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> now he is downloading Kubuntu
<Jucato> wait for another hour or so hehee
<stdin> Jucato: you compiled GCC then? I thought you were just learning C++
<Jucato> hahah very funny
<stdin> (that was sarcasm btw :P)
<Jucato> btw, I fixed that weird korganizer bug...
<Jucato> weird that no one reported it since the same line has been there since 3.5.5
<nixternal> what is that?
<n8k99> what line?
<Jucato> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=146648
<ubotu> KDE bug 146648 in general "Audio notification open file dialog has bug in default file filter" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<nixternal> the new kdepim has a huge glaring typo highlighted in green...has anyone noticed that?
<Jucato> where?
<n8k99> honestly, i haven't
<nixternal> when you compose an email
<nixternal> and sign it
<Jucato> oh I don't sign my mails yet
* Jucato goes off to buy a bottle of mt.dew while waiting for kdepim to enter its 1.5th hour...
<Jucato> is it possible to pbuild only korganizer and libkdepim from the kdepim source package?
<stdin> don't think so, it's all part of the one package, dh_build splits it up in to deb packages
<Jucato> thought so...
<Jucato> hmph
<Jucato> I guess not without changing debian/control
<_StefanS_> morning!
<Jucato> moin _StefanS_! :)
<_StefanS_> hep hey Jucato
<Jucato> ugh!!! now why doesn't this work!?!?!
<Jucato> ehehe sorry bout that :P
<_StefanS_> Jucato: anything I can help with ?
<Jucato> well it's a packaging thing so you probably could :)
<Jucato> actually post-packaging
<stdin> it doesn't work because you forget to make the ceremonial sacrifice to the Linux gods
<Jucato> I just did
<Jucato> a lamb and a chicken
<stdin> always spill the blood of 100 Windows users before running pbuild :p
<_StefanS_> Jucato: whats the error you get?
<Jucato> hold on while I try to sort this out first
<_StefanS_> sure :)
<Jucato> I patched korganizer (took almost 3 hours for kdepim to build)
<Jucato> it builds, it installs, it runs.. but I can't save any event
<Jucato> emphasis on the *almost 3 hours*
<_StefanS_> Jucato: you're using pbuilder?
<stdin> Jucato: you should setup ccache, saves time if/when you compile the same code
<Jucato> perhaps I need too install the libk* depends of korganizer too
<Jucato> _StefanS_: yep
<Jucato> stdin: how? :(
<_StefanS_> Jucato: maybe I should donate some computing power to you :)
<Jucato> too late to do that now though
<_StefanS_> Jucato: my quad will be ready today :)
<Jucato> _StefanS_: nah. I have to experience this first.. and learn ccache
<stdin> Jucato: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto#head-5dfd8cf7d58964fa6fb1a383800c68f61caa068d
<stdin> apt-get install ccache   first tho :p
<Jucato> done and done
<Jucato> the annoying part is that a package built from pbuilder doesn't work while something compiled manually does
<Jucato> ugh! annoying
<Jucato> ok now it works
<Jucato> _StefanS_: imagine the process I had to go through/wait for... just to fix a probably unnoticed/unused bug, which involves replacing a single, non-executing line with 4 words...
<_StefanS_> Jucato: thats the beauty of computers.. waiting.
<Jucato> but my brain can't :)
<_StefanS_> I hate waiting. Thats why I upgrade :D
<Jucato> hahah
<_StefanS_> Seems like I can push the Q6600 to ~3.5ghz
<_StefanS_> cant wait to give it an OC-beating :)
<Jucato> yay! it woiks!
<_StefanS_> Jucato: congrats :)
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> wanna see the bug?
<Jucato> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=146648
<_StefanS_> Jucato: yep
<ubotu> KDE bug 146648 in general "Audio notification open file dialog has bug in default file filter" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<Jucato> it's actually pretty stupid :)
<_StefanS_> oh yep
<_StefanS_> did you try to correct it?
<Jucato> I succeeded :)
<_StefanS_> thats coool :)
<Jucato> it was just one line!!!!
<Jucato> and 3 hours to build in pbuilder hahah
<_StefanS_> bah :)
<_StefanS_> you better learn to cache then
<Jucato> but I knew it worked before I tried pbuilder
<Jucato> I compiled from svn first. and that was easier. because I don't need to build everything
<_StefanS_> why didnt you just build it using debuild
<Jucato> er...
<Jucato> wouldn't it still build all of kdepim?
<_StefanS_> I mean, I know pbuilder builds _every_ dependency, but if it was only a one line fix, maybe pbuilder is overkill :)
<_StefanS_> yes.
<_StefanS_> I did.
<Jucato> hehe oh well....
<Jucato> _StefanS_: could you check if the debdiff is correct: http://jucato.org/stuff/korganizer_alarm_fix.debdiff
* Jucato is in a bit of a dilemma
<_StefanS_> looks ok to me
<Jucato> so the process goes a bit like this: 1) make changes, 2) diff -ruN 3) put patch in debian/patch 4) edit change whatever needs editing in debian/ 4) run debuild -S 5) make debdiff
<_StefanS_> yep
<_StefanS_> thats what I normally do
<Jucato> great now I got the process down :)
<_StefanS_> you can use cdbs-edit-patch or something to automate the diff of the changes vs. the original source
<_StefanS_> it copies the whole source tree, and lets you modify, and diff upon exit
<_StefanS_> never used that method though.
<_StefanS_> I know fdoving does.
<Jucato> vim!! :)
<Jucato> hehehe
<_StefanS_> but... I would definitely use debuild for small oneliners like that.
<Jucato> heh.. it could have been easier if I could just build korganizer + whatever lib it depended on
<Jucato> like libkdepim :(
<_StefanS_> well I dont think you can, but once you have built kdepim you can just use debuild -nc to test your changes
<_StefanS_> speeds up the process quite a bit
<Jucato> cool
<Jucato> or in this case. ccache
<_StefanS_> yes, I dont know nothing about it though :)
<Jucato> ditto
<Jucato> nixternal once told me about it. but not how
<_StefanS_> Jucato: so something like apt-get source kdepim, apt-get build-dep kdepim, debuild gets you going fast.
<Jucato> ok so I submitted the patch upstream... but still made a debdiff in case we want it in soonish
<_StefanS_> nice :)
<Jucato> someone's going to commit it for me :)
<Riddell>  /win 182
<Riddell> hmm
<freeflying> Happy Mid-autumn Festival :) a traditional chinese festival
<Riddell> mid autumn already?
<Riddell> it's only just getting sunny here
<freeflying> tonight, we will enjoy moon cake  :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey :D
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yop ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: Uploaded a fixed k3b, to build withou k3bsetup2 instead of building with and then not install the files, which can cause problems since the k3bsetup is then accessible via the kmenu
<Riddell> mm, ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: just did the way debian does
<Riddell> groovy
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: so did you uploade kdebluetooth yet? :)
<Riddell> 279634 | S- | kdebluetooth         | 1.0~beta8-0ubuntu1   | 12 hours
<Riddell> presumably that's it in unapproved
<Riddell> Jucato, Mez: you realise that guy is still on the channel?
<Jucato> I only wanted to quiet him
<Mez> yep, it was a mute
<Riddell> 279703 | S- | kdebluetooth         | 1.0~beta8-0ubuntu2   | 20 hours
<Riddell> twice infact
<Jucato> Riddell: excuse me. regarding the d3lphin patch I made, how will it reach upstream? should I e-mail the maintainer w/ the patch?
<Riddell> Jucato: yes please
<Jucato> ok. thanks :)
<Jucato> and btw, Yay I'm on Planet KDE!! :D
<Riddell> awooga
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: is kdebluetooth waiting some sort of approval ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: thanks for seeing that.
<Riddell> _StefanS_: yes, we're in freeze for beta
<_StefanS_> Riddell: but it was under an exception like you discussed with Tonio_ yesterday
<_StefanS_> Riddell: so it just needs approval(?)
<Jucato> patch sent
<Jucato> Riddell: btw also made a patch for korganizer for https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=146648
<ubotu> KDE bug 146648 in general "Audio notification open file dialog has bug in default file filter" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] 
<Jucato> annma committed it upstream, but I have a debdiff too
<Jucato> http://jucato.org/stuff/korganizer_alarm_fix.debdiff just in case
<Lure> Jucato: ok, will check that it is in new snapshot
<Lure> Jucato, Riddell: I plan fo another kdepim snapshot from svn - currently testing last-friday in my ppa
<Riddell> _StefanS_: it has my approval, but it still won't get through until beta is out
<Lure> Jucato: was this fix commited into enterprise branch of kdepim? I do not see it in svn log...
<Riddell> Lure: great
<Lure> Riddell: I am out from sailing on Saturday, so I hope I have something by then
<Lure> Riddell: are there beta candidates available and good to try? I will get new laptop motherboard today and will probably do clean install
<Riddell> Lure: later today there should be
<Riddell> currently I'm still testing upgrade
<Lure> Riddell: great, good timing for me ;-)
<Riddell> 12:29 < pitti> heno, stgraber: FYI, xubuntu and kubuntu builds should be good now, tracker updated
<Riddell> Lure: there you go
<Lure> Riddell: is this desktop or alternate?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Test beta ISOs https://iso.qa.stgraber.org/qatracker/build/Kubuntu
<Riddell> Lure: both
<Jucato> oh Lure's gone :(
<Goliath23> hi
<Goliath23> There is a issue with the kubuntu kde-splash in gutsy. (it doesn't calculate the margins between the icons correctly on dual screen setups) ... could someone point me to the package that contains the "kubuntu" splash screen for KDE?
<Riddell> Goliath23: please test the ubuntu usplash and let me know if that works OK, we're due to sync with that code momentarily
<Jucato> Goliath23: do you mean the bootsplash or ksplash?
<Goliath23> Jucato: the ksplash
<Goliath23> Riddell: sorry, i don't have an ubuntu installation or live cd here right now.
<Jucato> I think he mistook it for usplash
<Goliath23> oh okay. usplash works much better in gutsy than in feisty. on kubuntu. I was talking about the kde splash screen that is shown after you enter the password in KDM
<Goliath23> so any Idea in what source package I would find this theme? I installed the kdebase source but it seems do contain only the kde defaults, not the kubuntu ksplsh theme.
<Jucato> kubuntu-default-settings
<Jucato> probably
<Goliath23> since it's the default kde splash theme I think it should get it right. its pretty ugly right now, because the icons are overlapping on dual screen setups and it pretty much the first thing the user sees. ... okay, thanks, I'll check
* Jucato wonders if kwwii could be poked or if he prefers a bug report
<Riddell> Goliath23: it's ksplash-engine-moodin
<Jucato> oh
<Goliath23> Riddell: I found the theme.rc in kubuntu-default-settnigs
<Riddell> there's that too
<Goliath23> will check the otherone too, I first have to understand how the icons are placed
<Riddell> but your bug will be in the code in ksplash-engine-moodin
<Goliath23> okay
<Riddell> make sure to apply patches in debian/patches first
<Goliath23> is there a simple command to do this for a source package?
<Jucato> Riddell: is it only in gutsy that kdm switches from reading /etc/kde3/kdm/ first to /etc/default/kdm.d/ ?
<Riddell> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> ah I see
<Riddell> Goliath23: apt-get source ksplash-engine-moodin
<Riddell> cd ksplash-engine-moodin-<tab>
<Riddell> debuild
<Riddell> <compiles>
<Riddell> cd obj-<tab>
<Riddell> sudo make install
<Goliath23> emdebian-tools?
<Goliath23> or where is debuild hidden?
<Riddell> devscripts
<Jucato> I guess that new setup kinda breaks kdmtheme...
<Goliath23> this particular ksplash theme is broken since feisty or even longer
<Jucato> "Override files found, so this theming will not have effect. Please see /usr/share/doc/kdm/README.Debian for more information" <--- this is what pops up when trying to use kdmtheme on gutsy...
<freeflying> Riddell: any plan for kde-3.5.8
<Jucato> hi freeflying! you have any mooncakes to pass around? :)
<freeflying> Jucato: yes, do you wanna one :)
<Jucato> very much! :)
<Goliath23> this moodin engine, is it kubuntu-specific?
<freeflying> Jucato: its really delicious
<Jucato> although what I really want now is something we here call "tikoy".. I forgot what it's name in Chinese is
<Riddell> freeflying: not too sure, it seems like a worst case scenario
<freeflying> Jucato: and we will have a meeting tomorrow night with beijingluggers, enjoy it
<Jucato> yum! :)
<freeflying> Riddell: quite a few bug fix, worth to ask for UVE?
<freeflying> Jucato: http://www.beijinglug.org/en/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=164&Itemid=1
<Riddell> freeflying: I could grant myself an upstream version freeze exception, the question is if there's any time for it since it gets tagged in the 7th and we do release candidate 4 days later
* Jucato is jealous of such active LUG's/LoCo's
* Hobbsee waves
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!
<freeflying> Riddell: i see, the bug fix is tantalizing  :)
<freeflying> Hobbsee: do you wanna some moon cake? :)
<Goliath23> Check config.log for details - if you're using a Linux distribution you might miss
<Goliath23> a package named similar to libstdc++-dev.
<Riddell> Goliath23: apt-get install build-essnetial
<Goliath23> ^^ debuild gives that... although I have libstdc++6-dev installed...
<Riddell> Goliath23: apt-get install build-essential
<Goliath23> kk
<Goliath23> nope, same error. it insists that I can't compile c++ programs..
<ScottK> Hello Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> hi ScottK
<Hobbsee> freeflying: moon cake?  could be fun
<Goliath23> sudo apt-get remove libstdc++6-dev
<Goliath23> argh
<freeflying> Hobbsee: so, come on, enjoy with us tomorrow night  :)
<Hobbsee> freeflying: where?
<freeflying> Hobbsee: Beijing, China
<Goliath23> I think I better file a bug... I can't do it myself atm
<Hobbsee> freeflying: i dont think i can get there by tomorrow...
<Hobbsee> freeflying: and i speak no chinese :)
<Goliath23> Riddell: shall I file it against ksplash-engine-moodin or kubuntu-default-settings (which contains the Theme.rc with what seems to be fixed icon positions)?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: your tomorrow is our today... you'll be travelling back in time :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: hmmm...good point
<freeflying> Hobbsee: never mind of language, guys maily speak English there  :)
<Riddell> Goliath23: ksplash-engine-moodin
<Goliath23> okay
* Riddell msg Goliath23 
<Goliath23> Riddell: its already there: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/41407
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 41407 in ksplash-engine-moodin "Kubuntu's Ksplash icons are too close to each other" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Lure> Riddell, Tonio_: I have re-opened bug 135893 as at least one obvious bug is there (with fixed) and additional issue which seems to be upgrade related
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135893 in kdebluetooth "kblueplugd crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135893
<Jucato> Lure: the patch I submitted wasn't to the enterprise edition, since it seems even the main branch has that bug
<Lure> Jucato: ok, then ping guys in #kontact to add it to enterprise too
<Jucato> ah they don't automatically?
* Jucato goes
<Lure> Jucato: they do, but not very often
* Jucato feels... nervous :)
<Lure> Jucato: why, it was accepted immediately ;-)
<Jucato> hahah
<Jucato> I didn't approach them first... I didn't know annma would commit it immediately :)
<manchicken> Does anybody know what's causing the octet/stream unknown mime-type error?
<manchicken> It's not doing good things to my machine...
* Riddell doesn't
<Riddell> but then I'm still on feisty
<Jucato> O.o
<Tonio_> Lure: so the point is that kdebluetooth should depend on "bluetooth" as it is not install during an update
<Tonio_> Lure: and then the exit should be changed to sys.exet(1)
<Tonio_> Lure: I'll manage to do the changes toonight
<Lure> Tonio_: positive for second, not sure about dependancy
<Tonio_> Lure: well some guys claim that installing bluetooth manually fixed the issue
<Tonio_> Lure: I'll test by removing the bluetooth package on my machine
<Tonio_> Riddell: when a package waits to be approved is there a place we can download it ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm unsure to have the kdebluetooth package locally here
<Riddell> Tonio_: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/queue/gutsy/unapproved/
<nixternal> Riddell: I started the beta page, so as you get stuff you want on there, put it up there and I will work on it
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta/Kubuntu
<Riddell> nixternal: I'm not sure how best to cover stuff, presumably we want to cover new since tribe 5 and also greatest hits of gutsy
<Riddell> and how to upgrade
<nixternal> OK, so make it biggggggg
* Jucato waves to nixternal
* nixternal waves back and voluntells Jucato to write up the "upgrading" portion as he probably knows it better than I
<Tonio_> Riddell: super, thanks
<Jucato> nixternal: unfortunately.. no..
* Jucato almost never upgrades
<nixternal> otherwise, I just say ":%s/feisty/gutsy/" and then dist-upgrade :)
<Jucato> the only time I upgraded was to test the upgrade tool from edgy to eisty
<Jucato> feisty
<nixternal> you know what upset me this morning....the LoCo teams are only getting like 300 CDs, and 45 are Kubuntu (30 x86, 15 amd64)...15 are Edubuntu, and the rest (230) are all Ubuntu
<Tonio_> Lure: well in fact we have to make sure bluetooth service is running in the kblueplugd script
<Tonio_> Lure: I'll do that toonight
<nixternal> Ubuntu: 200 pc, 25 amd64 | Kubuntu: 30 pc, 15 amd64 | Edubuntu: 30 pc
<Lure> Tonio_: great
<Lure> nixternal: that is what marketing focus is
<nixternal> tell me about it
<nixternal> I will just have more pressed here
<nixternal> for feisty, I had 1000 cds pressed for like $500
<nixternal> I should just buy one of those multi cd burners...with either the printing thing attached, or the Lightscribe edition
<Jucato> last time I was at an event where we distributed *buntu CD's, the Kubuntu CD's easily ran out.. and people were asking for more...
<nixternal> that always happens with us
* Jucato sighs
<nixternal> Kubuntu CDs will run out before we even get 15 Ubuntu CDs out
<Jucato> commercially, we are really 2nd class :(
<allee> Tonio_, Lure: well, if there no bluetooth daemon running, then we should not start kblueooth, not the other way round IMHO
<nixternal> and yet, I believe we have the largest rollouts
<Jucato> ironic eh?
<nixternal> alrighty, gotta go take care of some things and I shall be back later
<Lure> nixternal: but probably not with commercial support (otherwise there would be alos new kde job openings)
<allee> Tonio_, Lure: if no blueooth daemon then there's no dbus manager for blueooth, so kblueplug daemon should exit without doing anything
<Tonio_> allee: absolutly
<allee> mhmm maybe exit -> quit() in this case
<Tonio_> allee: what's the difference between quit and exit ?
<allee> Tonio_: there was one.  Can't remember lemme check ...
<Lure> Jucato: your patch was merged into enterprise: r716882
<Jucato> yay!
<Jucato> (that fast? wow!)
<allee> Tonio_: pythong exit() and quit() seem to be identical.   Qt there quit() and exit_(rc)
<Riddell> in qt 4 quit() is a slot and calls exit(0)
<Jucato> pythong... sounds kinky :)
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> davmor2: are you testing CDs today?
<fdoving> hi all.
<Jucato> hi fdoving
<fdoving> hello jucato.
<davmor2> Riddell: yes just finished rsyncing the isos
<Riddell> great
<davmor2> Riddell: starting with X/K/edu as they are the least test I tend to leave ubuntu and just dl it on the of chance :0
<davmor2> :) even
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Bandwidth pains yet?
<Riddell> much appreciated
<jjesse> morning
<Jucato> DaSkreech: nah.. my moment of fame is over :)
<Jucato> that was an exciting first experience though... Digg hehehe
<Jucato> (too bad never reached 500 diggs :( )
<DaSkreech> I could pay some people
<DaSkreech> Jucato: The Gnome 2.20 release got huuuuge number of diggs
<Jucato> who am I to compete? :)
<Jucato> but at least a former nobody like me had my moment hahah
<Jucato> and for a day, I got lots of readers :)
<DaSkreech> My consolation is that there have been waaaaay more KDE articles in the past two weeks than the one Gnome article
<kwwii_> Riddell: how does one set up a meeting on ubuntu-meeting?
* Jucato waves hello to kwwii
<kwwii> hi Jucato
<Jucato> kwwii: have you seen the bug about ksplash mentioned earlier?
<DaSkreech> kwwii: Hallo :)
<Riddell> kwwii: tell nixternal or someone to put it on the fridge
<Riddell> and it'll appear in the /topic shortly thereafter
<kwwii> Jucato: yeah I saw that but it is not my fault :p
<kwwii> Riddell: cool, thanks
<Jucato> kwwii: hahah! :)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: And you stress tested your blog software :)
<kwwii> if in doubt, blame the artist
<Hobbsee> yes, it's all kwwii's fault.
<kwwii> :p
<Jucato> hahaha
<kwwii> nixternal: I want to plan an ubuntu artwork team meeting for next Tuesday at 17:00UTC - can you help me?
<Hobbsee> awww, fudge.
<Hobbsee> curse it - i wnated to call a kubuntu meeting for tomorrow.
<Jucato> on such short notice? :)
<Hobbsee> no - didnt realise that it was so late in the month
<Hobbsee> i think i effectively lost a week
<jjesse> Hobbsee: so my boss asked me if i would be willing to fly down to sydney for a week to teach some training :)
<Hobbsee> jjesse: what did you say?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: (and which week?)
<jjesse> Hobbsee: i said of course i would love to, week of nov. 15
<Hobbsee> hmmm, probably a few sydney-ites around at that time
<Hobbsee> and the odd nz-er.
<jjesse> its like a 24 hour trip for me
<Hobbsee> jjesse: yeah, well.
<Hobbsee> jjesse: welcome to australia.
<Hobbsee> jjesse: make sure you catch up with a whole group of us for a beear
<Hobbsee> er, beer
<n8k99> aren't all nz-ers odd?
<Hobbsee> yes.
<jjesse> Hobbsee: i will, i'll make sure to send some form of announcment (don't know where) closer to acutally happening
<n8k99> thought so
<Hobbsee> jjesse: cool
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: We moved away from it being nixternal's fault?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: we cant blame nixternal *all* the time.  just most of it.
<jjesse> hmmm in my recently installed and completly up to date version of gutsy when i go to system settings -> User Management I get notified that libpython2.5.so is not found in paths
<jjesse> anyone else seeing this or is it just me?
<DaSkreech>  Esp if it's windows related
<Riddell> manchicken: I've done a fresh gutsy install and I'm not seeing any mimetype problems
<manchicken> Riddell: That's fine.  I just created a blank one and the problem magically disappears.
<jjesse> Riddell: seeing any problems going into User Management of System Settings?
<jjesse> getting "libpython2.5.so" not fund in paths
<Riddell> jjesse: yes, broken here
<jjesse> Riddell: do i need to report a bug on that or has it been done already?
<davmor2> Riddell: trying 64bit now
<Riddell> it's not been reported as far as I know
<jjesse> ok filing right now with screenshot
<Riddell> screenshot won't help
<Riddell> output of running it on command line might
<jjesse> ok i'll grab that
<Jucato> thought that has been fixed
<Jucato> jjesse: could you check if you have python2.5-dev installed?
<jjesse> Jucato: sure
<jjesse> i didn't have it installed
<jjesse> would you like me to?
<Jucato> it will solve that bug...but not really fix it :)
<davmor2> Riddell: glad to see you got rid of the check cd bug :)
<Jucato> I think the bug was that libpython2.5.so was put into the -dev package
<Riddell> jjesse: installing libpythonize0-dev fixes it
* Jucato saw it discussed in #ubuntu-devel last week
<jjesse> is there a reason that user management is the only module i've seen affected?
<Riddell> oh but that pulls in python2.5-dev
<Jucato> jjesse: should be all kde-guidance modules
<Riddell> jjesse: mount, display and restricted manager will be affected too
* Jucato didn't notice python2.5-dev got installed and presumed it was fixed
<Riddell> mm, it is python2.5-dev it needs
<Riddell> guess I'll add that as a depends for libpythonize0
<jjesse> ok affected modules are Restricted drives, Disk & Filesystems, System Services, Windows Applications and Monitor & Display
<jjesse> bug # 144815
<Jucato> all guidance stuff
<jjesse> yes sir
<jjesse> bug #144815
<jjesse> is ubotu not responding to the bugs correctly or am i not typing them in?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144815 in kde-systemsettings "[Gutsy]  Unable to load module "User Management"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144815
<jjesse> ah he's a little slow today :)
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Jucato> hehe
<jjesse> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<jjesse> man i laugh every time i see that one
<Jucato> heheh
<kwwii> anyone know when nixternal will be around?
<Hobbsee> he wont.  we ate him
<yuriy> hi
<Jucato> don't believe her... she's the only one who ate him
<Jucato> and I have proof!!
<kwwii> Hobbsee: careful you might get fat :p
* Hobbsee checks
<Jucato> [22:22]  <Hobbsee> mmm...bugs...
<Jucato> [22:22]  * Hobbsee munches
<Hobbsee> kwwii: does tha tmean people will find it harder to break me?
<kwwii> Hobbsee: you can only hope
<davmor2> Hobbsee: do you really want to be that hard to break :)
<Hobbsee> davmor2: based on how many people attempted to break me at UDS....
<yuriy> does kdesudo not work for multiple commands with && in quotes like kdesu did?
<Jucato> yuriy: for example?
<yuriy> kdesudo "software-properties-kde --enable-component universe && adept_batch install wine"
<yuriy> which is what wineconfig is trying to do and failing
* Jucato checks
<yuriy> adept complains about not being able to write adept_batchrc, then about not having root priviliges
<Jucato> confirmed
* Jucato thins Tonio_ is the kdesudo man
<yuriy> hmm let's see, but otoh it seems it caches the password so i should be able to just run 2 separate commands
<Jucato> hm..
<yuriy> also if i change the code to use kdesudo i'm thinking i don't know if i should commit that to svn or just send in a patch for kubuntu
<Jucato> so it seems that the command after && doesn't get sudo'ed ?
<yuriy> yeah
<Jucato> kdesudo command && kdesudo command seems to be the only workaround?
<yuriy> i just want to make sure the user doesn't get prompted for a password twice
<davmor2> Riddell: is there any chance you could make the blue text for ejecting the cd lighter so it stands out more at all?
<Jucato> not if the next command happens within sudo's period of remembering...
<Tonio_> yuriy: with kdesudo it won'ty
<Tonio_> won't
<Jucato> although it's a bug that it doesn't sudo the 2nd command right?
<yuriy> ok thanks for chiming in Tonio_
<Jucato> yay for Tonio_
<Jucato> Tonio_: you finally got the kdmtheme bug fixed :)
<Jucato> unfortunately, gutsy introduced a new bug for it :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: :(
<Jucato> Tonio_: because of the override in kdmrc (/etc/default/kdm.d/ gets read instead)
<DaSkreech> yuriy: I can't do that with kdesu either
<Tonio_> Jucato: ho yep indeed
<DaSkreech> kdesu doesn't remember and needs to be done in front of each command
* Jucato tries on feisty
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Just did
<Jucato> ok
<Jucato> shutting down the laptop
<Jucato> hmph... party pooper
<DaSkreech> It's nothing new. Doesn't remember the sudo doesn't span connectors
<Riddell> davmor2: certainly not for beta
<Riddell> davmor2: I suspect there's a reason I chose that blue though (like it's the best one there is for the 16 colours)
<Riddell> so folks, do we want to rebuild the CDs for this guidance/restricted manager bug?
<jjesse> are the cds for beta?
<Riddell> that was the hope
<Riddell> but I think it would be nice to have restricted manager at least working since it's new and needs testing
<jjesse> i think if it wasn't working there would be a large # of bugs filed
<davmor2> no more testing damn you :P
<Riddell> it's definatly broken, it's quite a recent break though
<Riddell> davmor2: there wouldn't be a point in testing if we didn't then act on bugs it found!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: are there more bugs?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: no, this is the very last one
<Hobbsee> and did hte kdebase upload ever get done?
<davmor2> I'm only messing :)
<Riddell> which kdebase upload?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: the security fix
<Riddell> I don't think it did
<Hobbsee> we may want that one.
<Riddell> it's not important for beta in my opinion
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/141378 was the bug in question
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141378 in kdebase "[Security]  KDM Password-less login vulnerability" [Undecided,New] 
<yuriy> DaSkreech: with kdesu on feisty it worked if you put everything after kdesu in quotes
<yuriy> ok i changed wineconfig to use kdesudo and committed to svn
<jjesse> so what was the decision on rebuilding the cds or not?
<Riddell> jjesse: I think we will
<Riddell> yuriy: use it where?
<yuriy> Riddell: when installing wine. adept_batch was failing on gutsy the way it was calling it
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> yuriy: you know that in gutsy, kdesu is kdesudo?
<yuriy> Riddell: yes, but it doesn't support the same symantics
<Riddell> it doesn't?
<yuriy> kdesu "command1 && command2" works but kdesudo doesn't apply to command2
<yuriy> referring to kdesu on feisty
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> ta da http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/hello2.exe
<Riddell> install  http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/libqyoto1.0-cil_1.0.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<Riddell> and run mono hello2.exe
<Riddell> let me know if it works
<ScottK> Riddell: You aren't seeding mono for Kubuntu now are you?  I considered no Mono a Kubuntu feature.
<yuriy> wrapping qt in .NET? that just seems perverse
<Riddell> so, test it and feel naughty
<jjesse> mmmm dirty
<yuriy> oh need to install mono first huh
<yuriy> The assembly mscorlib.dll was not found or could not be loaded.
<yuriy> installed libmono2.0-cil
<yuriy> now get an unhandled exception
<Riddell> allee: what's the meeting?
<Stecchino> does anyone else have firefox freezes in breezy?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: FAI
<Hobbsee> Stecchino: ....breezy?
<Stecchino> sorry, mean gutst
<Stecchino> *gutsy
<Riddell> was going to say that nobody uses breezy but of course meduxa (toscalix) does
<Riddell> ah, right
* Riddell uses konqueror
<Hobbsee> Stecchino: do you still get them if you nuke your profile folder?
<Stecchino> let me try
<Hobbsee> if so, file a bug upstream, if not, deal with your profile folder.
<Stecchino> in ~/.firefox?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> where nuke == move, not delete
<Stecchino> Hobbsee: All I can find that seems relevant is ~/.mozilla/firefox/profiles.ini
<Hobbsee> Stecchino: you'll have another folder under ~/.mozilla/firefox/, i expect?
<Stecchino> kx8uhzev.default yes
<Hobbsee> oh, it is ~/.mozilla/firefox not ~/.firefox
<Riddell> yuriy: try http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/libqyoto1.0-cil_1.0.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Hobbsee> Stecchino: that's your profile folder.  nuke the parent dir.
<Hobbsee> then restart firefox, let it generate a new profile, and see if it still freezes.
<Stecchino> eek: that means reinstalling all my addons!
<Hobbsee> no, it means checking if the addons and profile are to blame, or if it's a bug in firefox itself.
<Hobbsee> but it means that you'll be searching without addons, yes.
<Hobbsee> if you moved it, not deleted it, then you can just move the folder back
<Hobbsee> after you've done the troubleshooting
<Stecchino> Hobbsee: what if a addon causes the hang
<gnomefreak> just use firefox -safe-mode
<Hobbsee> Stecchino: then you have to find out which one, then go bug the maintainer of that.
<gnomefreak> unless your talking plugins
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: could be plugin-related, too.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: but i'd forgotten about the safe mode
<gnomefreak> than simple mv ~/.mozilla/firefox ~/.mozilla/firefox.old
<Stecchino> gnomefreak: I mean stuff like google bookmarks button, pdf download, target alert, etx
<gnomefreak> yeha ive been meaning to bring that up about making a simple -safe-mode type script for plugins
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: which was what i said :)
<gnomefreak> i havent had the nerve to bring it up yet :) i kept bringing up kde intergration but seems we never got to it
<gnomefreak> Stecchino: what is teh exact issue?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: qt port was unfinished, last i checked.
<gnomefreak> is it gutsy?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: ah so it was started?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: sure.
<Stecchino> Hobbsee: I think this is related
<Stecchino> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-firefox/+bug/140885
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: you can compile with a qt option
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140885 in mozilla-firefox "firefox freezes when greater than three windows are openened" [Undecided,New] 
<gnomefreak> oh no i just saw this one
<gnomefreak> Stecchino: gutsy?
<Stecchino> yup
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yes, gutsy
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: oh sigh, why cant they file it from within apport?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: you want to ask for the list of extensions there?
<Hobbsee> Stecchino: FYI, that bug contains zilch useful info
<gnomefreak> Stecchino: sudo update-alternatives --config java and choose the jgc version of 5 version
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: doesnt much matter i think this is the java6 issues
<Hobbsee> er, except that it's a firefox problem, not a compiz
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: ahhh
<Stecchino> gnomefreak: I do need sun java for some stuff
<gnomefreak> Stecchino: not right this sec you dont :)
<gnomefreak> Stecchino: sun-java6-* and firefox is an issue that popped up maybe a week ago and i need to know if yours is same (not much info on bug but i have you here to test)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: uh, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pykdeextensions/+bug/144887
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144887 in pykdeextensions "libpythonize0" [Undecided,New] 
<gnomefreak> once i find out i can start testing ISO
<Stecchino> gnomefreak: you mean gcj, the default?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: NFI *what* is broken about it.  the reporter didnt seem to feel it was necessary to say *what* about it was broken.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: but it's the latest upload
<gnomefreak> Stecchino: yes or better yet open the prefferneces and disable java and js
<gnomefreak> use the preffereences
<gnomefreak> not update-al* please i spoke too soon forgetting about pref.
<Goliath23> anyone with a fresh gutsy installation here? (with no leftovers from edgy)? Could you please take a look at the settings for the kde splash screen and see if there's a kubuntu theme in there?
<Stecchino> gnomefreak: I wasn't able to reproduce it after nuking my profile folder
<Stecchino> I'll try with the original profile and java disabled to reproduce
<gnomefreak> Stecchino: that i can almost promise is java related but now enable all your plugins again and than open firefox than preferences and un tick java nd java-script
<gnomefreak> im 99% sure it is the java issue and that is gonna suck if it is
* ScottK reads "java related" and runs.
<gnomefreak> ScottK: i feel same way :(
<Hobbsee> ScottK: where's our guide on reporting bugs?  please add it to the url above
<Stecchino> gnomefreak: I can at least confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-firefox/+bug/140885
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140885 in mozilla-firefox "firefox freezes when greater than three windows are openened" [Undecided,New] 
<gnomefreak> we have a guide on reporting bugs?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: bug 84689 and bug 144815
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 84689 in pykdeextensions "libpythonize0-0.4.0-3ubuntu1 depends on python2.5-dev" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84689
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144815 in kde-systemsettings "[Gutsy]  Unable to load module "User Management"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144815
<Stecchino> it happends after opening the 3th window
<Riddell> Hobbsee: now fixed with new CDs coming
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Dunno.  Sorry.
<gnomefreak> Stecchino: is that the only type it happens?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's saying ubuntu3 is broken.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: whicih is hte latest version
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: if we dont, mozilla does.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: k
<Riddell> that's old news, ubuntu4 is the latest now
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah
<Stecchino> gnomefreak: AFAIK yes
<gnomefreak> Stecchino: disable java and see if it happens there sonly 2 things atm that i can think of that will cause this
<gnomefreak> java-related or pango-related
<gnomefreak> and both are a SOB
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: you're not tempted to blame plugins at all?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: pango and java are 2 biggest issues atm
<Stecchino> gnomefreak: still hangs with java dissabled
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: ah
<gnomefreak> Stecchino: thats what i was even more afraid of
<gnomefreak> Stecchino: did you run across any other bugs that fit this bug discription by chance?
* gnomefreak thinks i should wait until asac is feeling better before telling him :( we just had this topic for a long time yesterday :(
<Stecchino> gnomefreak: no, just did a search for firefox + freeze
<gnomefreak> im thinking i saw another one but i went through tons of bugs yesterday mozilla nd n-m
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: or at least pinpoint the problem before telling him
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i might have to i just wish i was able to reproduce it.
<gnomefreak> Stecchino: what mang is your ubuntu set to?
<gnomefreak> please dont say EN
<gnomefreak> matter of fact dont say cech either
<Stecchino> gnomefreak: I think it is, but how to tell
<gnomefreak> any of the others would be coom
<gnomefreak> cool
<gnomefreak> Stecchino: kde or gnome?
<Stecchino> e
<Stecchino> kde
* gnomefreak thinks i should have seen that one
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: where in kde is lang settings?
<gnomefreak> i dont have it open atm
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: no idea @ this time of morning
<gnomefreak> good point
<gnomefreak> i forgot its very very early for you
<Stecchino> System Settings > Ragional and Language
<gnomefreak> um like 3-4am
<gnomefreak> Stecchino: that works
<gnomefreak> Stecchino: also check ff locales please
<Stecchino> primary is EN-us
<gnomefreak> should be same but check to make sure
<Stecchino> gnomefreak: where can I find that?
<gnomefreak> Stecchino: in the preffernces last i checked
<Stecchino> ??? let me check again
<Stecchino> yup, en-US
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: 4.37am
<gnomefreak> Stecchino: ok give me a min or 2. is this your bug report or someone elses?
<Stecchino> gnomefreak: someone else, but I just commented
<gnomefreak> good ok
<gnomefreak> adding technical crap for the user to do if you care to as well ill let you know when im done posting it
<gnomefreak> damn LP
<gnomefreak> son of a bitch
<gnomefreak> Stecchino: hang out for a bit i have to go through yesterdays logs for something
<Stecchino> gnomefreak: deleted my profile folder, java enabled and was able to open tens of firefox windows without freezing
<gnomefreak> Stecchino: upload your profile to the bug, the bad one?
<gnomefreak> and comment
<Stecchino> the profile folder? isn't the a lot of private data in that?
<gnomefreak> i have to add strace info and split command info to bug but first i want you to try something just to rest my mind
<gnomefreak> Stecchino: ok just hold on to it for now
<gnomefreak> Stecchino: in a few minutes if i find this command will tell me if it is or not pango related
<Stecchino> I'll hold on
<gnomefreak> Stecchino: ok set your old profile back up please
<gnomefreak> Stecchino: when its done please close firefox and run the following command and try to reproduce the issue please
<gnomefreak> command: MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1 firefox
<gnomefreak> ill go for smoke let me know wha tyou find
<Stecchino> gnomefreak: accidently deleted the old profile
<Stecchino> anyway I can recover?
<gnomefreak> Stecchino: did you move it to trash or use rm -rf
<Stecchino> rm ofcourse :(
<Stecchino> -Rf no less
<gnomefreak> no you cant that i know of if someone has a secret please let me know as i have rm'ed things i needed beofre
<gnomefreak> before
<gnomefreak> Stecchino: ok i updated the bug report with instrtuctions for user to try the command than try new profile
<toscalix> Riddell yes we do in 300 schools aprox
<gnomefreak> not much more i can do without more info. but if it is a profile issue (did you install gutsy cleanly or upgrade from what version?
<Stecchino> gnomefreak: upgraded from feisty
<gnomefreak> Stecchino: figured ok ty
<nixternal> wow, I wonder what people say about when I am not here :)
<gnomefreak> nixternal: you dont want to know ;)
<gnomefreak> nixternal: knowing too much doesnt make anyone smarter it make everyone else come up with more ideas on what to say about a person :)
<nixternal> true
<nixternal> kwwii: do you guys have an agenda for the art meeting? also, #ubuntu-meeting for the location?
<gnomefreak> ok im testing beta god i hope this works
<kwwii> nixternal: I am putting an agenda together, should be done by tomorrow
<kwwii> nixternal: yes, ubuntu-meeting would be the most appropriate I think
<kwwii> nixternal: how can I tell if there is another meeting already planned in that channel?
<nixternal> OK, the channel and time is good
<nixternal> there is another meeting during that time, but in a different channel
<nixternal> where are you going to put the agenda so I can link to it?
<kwwii> I'll post it on the wiki and send it as an email to the list as well
<kwwii> I'll ping you and send you an email as well once I have it ready
<kwwii> probably sometime tomorrow
<nixternal> roger...I am adding it to the list now
<kwwii> sweet...thanks a lot - I owe you a beer
<jjesse> mmm beer
<jjesse> nixternal you coming to UDS yet? or still waiting on the government?
<nixternal> still waiting...I am heading to Michigan for the weekend though for my grannies funeral...are you around this weekend?
<nixternal> I was thinking that if I was able to break away a bit from the family, we could meet up
<jjesse> nixternal: i might be but i'm getting to head out on the road for like 5 weeks straight so don't know what the wife has planned for me
<nixternal> ahh, OK...if I get some time, I will call you and we can play it by ear
<jjesse> cool
<jjesse> i have 2 confrences this month, plus trying to do my consulting work makes october a pain in the butt
<nixternal> sounds like fun :)
<jjesse> yeah 5 weeks on the road :(
<jjesse> ok heading home from work be back later
<yuriy> ok now i feel dirty
<jeroenvrp> I'm going to upgrade feisty to the beta, hopefully the problems I reported are now solved
<jeroenvrp> I will keep you posted
<jeroenvrp> 1. Bug #139319 can be closed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139319 in update-manager "[kde]  Update-manager (from Feisty to Gutsy) crashed because of tempdir permissions" [Critical,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139319
<DaSkreech> yuriy: Mono?
<yuriy> yup, riddell's little program
<Riddell> yuriy: did it work?
<yuriy> yup
<yuriy> i just had to install your qyoto package again after i installed mono and libs
<Riddell> yuriy: did you install the second one I gave you?
<yuriy> yeah, i thought it was the same one and you had thought i missed it the first time?
* yuriy looks more carefully at the version
<Riddell> second one was i386.deb (first was all.deb)
<yuriy> yeah i see now
<joejaxx> Good Afternoon All
<Riddell> hi joejaxx
<Riddell> yuriy: also the second one should have all necessary dependencies, does it look like it does to you?
<yuriy> hmm the gdebi/kde interface should display that information btw imo...
<Riddell> poke mhb :)
<yuriy> does it not use the same details thing as adept?
<Riddell> no, it's unrelated
<yuriy> hmm maybe it should? or more like, adept should maybe use this one
<yuriy> anyway, it does depend on the package i had to install
<Riddell> groovy
<jeroenvrp> the update manager just dissapeared
<jeroenvrp> after downloading
<jeroenvrp> no crash report or what so ever
<Riddell> anything bad at the end of /var/log/dist-upgrade/* ?
<jeroenvrp> before it dissapeared it didn't respond
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: lets see
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: which file?
<Riddell> any of them
<jeroenvrp> ok
<jeroenvrp> the apt.log seems to report a OSError: [Errno 12] 
<jeroenvrp> no memory
<Riddell> oh, you don't have feisty-proposed enabled?
<jeroenvrp> main.log: same error
<jeroenvrp> and
<jeroenvrp> 2007-09-25 22:31:11,403 ERROR failed to import apport python module, can't report bug: No module named python_hook
<jeroenvrp> main_pre_req.log doesnt seems to have errors
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: in feisty you mean? if yes, yes
<Riddell> apt-cache policy konsole  ?
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: do you need the version numbert?
<Riddell> you need   4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20.3
<jeroenvrp>      4:3.5.7-1ubuntu23 0
<jeroenvrp>         500 http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Packages
<jeroenvrp>  *** 4:3.5.7-0ubuntu1~feisty1 0
<jeroenvrp>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<jeroenvrp> well I have 3.5.7 as you can see4
<jeroenvrp> so 4:3.5.7-0ubuntu1~feisty1
<jeroenvrp> still waiting to upgrade 1029 packages
<Riddell> oh, meh
<Riddell> I need to compile a 3.5.7 version
* Riddell puts on his todo in big letters for tomorrow
<jeroenvrp> ok that seems indeed importand
<jeroenvrp> how can I continue right now?
<jeroenvrp> should I try to relaunch the update
<Riddell> install this first http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9505836/konsole_3.5.6-0ubuntu20.4_i386.deb
<jeroenvrp> ok
<jeroenvrp> must I force it?
<Riddell> dpkg --install should work
<jeroenvrp> ok lets do a version upgrade again
<jeroenvrp> allthough the sources.list is still a gutsy one
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: again is dissepears
<jeroenvrp> again out of memory
<Riddell> how much memory do you have?
<jeroenvrp> 1 GB
<Riddell> plenty
<Riddell> how are you starting the upgrader?
<jeroenvrp> kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<jeroenvrp> using the alt+f2
<jeroenvrp> oeps
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: sorry I pushed the wrong button :-)
<Riddell> what did you push?
<Mez_> hmm, I have found a bug in kate, but can only seem to reproduce it on my work machine... any ideas on ways to get info about wahts happening (basically, when I select something, and then change my mind and select something else, the original selection still looks like its selected (though if you scroll, or something, then it doesnt show it as selected, and it doesnt act as if it is, it's just a display thing really)
<jeroenvrp> no no it was a konversation shortcut > offopic
<Riddell> davmor2: new CDs are up by the way
<davmor2> Riddell: yes thanks resyncing again :P
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: try this one http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9474194/konsole_3.5.6-0ubuntu20.3_i386.deb
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: should I try it via the command line apt-get dist-upgrade
<davmor2> I think heno has taken on 32bit so I'm taking 64bit
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: ok
<jeroenvrp> trying again
<DaSkreech> Mez: You can replicate this on all docs?
<Mez> DaSkreech, my work machine, yes
<DaSkreech> Home machine not so much?
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: this seems to start the actual upgrade
<jeroenvrp> I can show the terminal
<jeroenvrp> and indeed its installing ;-)
<Mez> DaSkreech, cant replicate it at home
<Mez> think it might be something to do with the dual head at work, fglrx, and xinerama
<DaSkreech> Mez: Does it do it in Kwrite ?
<Mez> havent tried kwrite, I like kate too much
<DaSkreech> Mez: Me too (rest it's bones in KDE4) but this is for testing purposes
<Mez> DaSkreech, indeed, I'll check tomorrow when back at work :D
<Mez> hehe
<Mez> I'm the only one at work with a Linux machine... the others are all using XP/Vista
<Mez> hehe, one of them loved kate when I was using it... he loved that I had three documents on screen, and the document list down the side!)
<DaSkreech> Mez: did you show him pretty syntax highlighting?
<Mez> it was on by default
<Mez> I did however annoy everyone at work, by submitting changes to svn in utf-8 instead of cp-1252
<Mez> I've had to setup kate to look at php files as cp-1252 not utf8 (only changes the copyright symbol!)
<DaSkreech> Mez: You didn't make a case for UTF?
<Mez> I did, and they'er pushing for utf8 - but trac doesnt like it, and well.. it'll eb done eventually... no need to screw everyone up for now :D
<DaSkreech> Mez: Disruptive technologies!!!
<Mez> ?
<DaSkreech> What's up with Rideout?
<DaSkreech> Mez: Screwing things up for everyone :)
<Mez> lol
<Mez> ooh, what a pretty line of ruby
<Mez> `sed -e "s/\`awk -F \" '/([0-9] \.)+[0-9] -dev/ {print $2}'\`/#{version}/" main.cpp | sponge main.cpp`
<DaSkreech> !info spinge
<ubotu> Package spinge does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<DaSkreech> !info sponge
<ubotu> Package sponge does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<DaSkreech> Hm
<DaSkreech> What's sponge?
<stdin> - sponge: soak up standard input and write to a file
<stdin> must be like tee
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: it installed like 25 packages, than the system was de-facto unusable for 5 min and the update manager disepeared again
<DaSkreech> But .. more gentle?
<davmor2> Riddell: you about still?
<jeroenvrp> main.log: OSError: [Errno 12]  Kan geen geheugen meer reserveren
<stdin> maybe it uses a buffer? who knows
<jeroenvrp> that means can't allocate memory
<jeroenvrp> anymore
<jeroenvrp> same as before
<DaSkreech> stdin: I would guess Mez would it's his statement
<jeroenvrp> Error in sys.excepthook:
<Mez> stdin, if you cat bla > bla, then it doesnt read anything, as > wipes the file before the read operation starts, sponge soaks it up, then outputs it :D
<stdin> Mez: ahh, I get it :)
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: maybe the medibuntu in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<jeroenvrp> ?
<Mez> sponge  reads  standard  input and writes it out to the specified file.
<Mez>        Unlike a shell redirect, sponge soaks up all its input  before  opening
<Mez>        the  output file. This allows for constructing pipelines that read from
<Mez>        and write to the same file.
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech> sponge
<DaSkreech> Mez: So it needs a EOF first?
<Mez> yep
<DaSkreech> Is there a mem limit to it?
<stdin> probably a physical limit to the amount of data that can be stored in RAM
<Riddell> davmor2: yes
<davmor2> 2 things there aren't going to be anymore cd's are there?  Also how do you get ubotu to report bugs on testing channel it doesn't seem to anymore :(
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: again a few packages, consuming all memory and cpu and a crash, withou crash report again
<Riddell> davmor2: I certainly hope not, but of course it depends on whether we find any bugs
<jeroenvrp> same errors
<Riddell> I don't know anything about ubotu
<davmor2> damn
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: I think I'm out of ideas for tonight, an upgrade from straight feisty doesn't have memory problems any more and I'll try and test 3.5.7 tomorrow
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: ok, than I update via the command line
<jeroenvrp> do you want the traceback?
<davmor2> Riddell: no no bugs here "Honest Gov'ner"
<jeroenvrp> or should I report a bug
<davmor2> :P :)
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: is there one?
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: pastebin?
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: at the end of main.log, before the memory error
<jeroenvrp> allocation error
<jeroenvrp> ok
<jeroenvrp> 1 moment
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: the complete main.log?
<Riddell> naw, just the last bit
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/437/
<Riddell> yeah, that's the memory one
<Riddell> which should be fixed by that konsole package
<Riddell> ho hum
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: oh well, hopefully the 3.5.7 konsolde will fix that
<Riddell> hope so
<jeroenvrp> meanwhile I'm stuck in the middle of the process and I will continue using the commandline
<ScottK> Well it certainly fixed the test script crashing on my box.
<Riddell> good luck
<jeroenvrp> thanks
<ScottK> jeroenvrp: How much RAM + Swap does your box have?
<jeroenvrp> I suppose apt-get install --dist-upgrade
<jeroenvrp> ScottK: 1 GB RAM
<ScottK> OK.  That's what the one I had that worked with the test script has.
<jeroenvrp> swap, I dont know, 800 k or something
<jeroenvrp> ScottK: swap 768 KB
<jeroenvrp> 948 KB RAM
<ScottK> Is that right, less than 1MB of RAM?
<jeroenvrp> oeps
<jeroenvrp> MB  :-)
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> Hmmm
<FrankH> hello. question about installing kde4. do i add export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/lib, etc. to ~/.bash_profile?
<ScottK> Did you try the test script (gd-test.py in the bug)?
<jeroenvrp> ScottK: not that I am aware off
<ScottK> OK.
<jeroenvrp> anyhow, I'm upgrading now with apt-get
<Riddell> FrankH: if you want
<Riddell> joejaxx: did you have a KDE 4 question?
<FrankH> Riddell:  i think that i followed the the instructions on the kubuntu site for running kde4, but apps like konqueror, etc. appear the same.
<Riddell> FrankH: what's the output of `which konqueror`
<FrankH> Riddell: nm, plasma is working correctly.
<Riddell> that'll be a first :)
<FrankH> Riddell: sorta
<FrankH> i'd like to write a widget in Qt to display the astronomy picture of the day in it. there is no rss feed for the site. do any of you know of a good how-to for html stripping (or whatever i'll need to know to get this to work)?
<Riddell> FrankH: this isn't a channel for developing on kubuntu, #kde-devel for that, but it sounds like a job for python or perl
<Riddell> and of course qt has great python bindings if you want to stick to one language only
<Tm_T> :)
<FrankH> Riddell:  thanks. will try over there.
<DaSkreech> Riddell: This isn't a channel for Kubuntu development?
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: on
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: development on kubuntu != development for kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Ah.
<DaSkreech> Sorry I thought that outside of MS that was obvious
<Tm_T> heh
<jeroenvrp> like development for the road or on the road :-)
<DaSkreech> jeroenvrp: But that's reveresed :)
<jeroenvrp> indeed :-)
<jeroenvrp> kubuntu=the road
<DaSkreech> TO KDE4!
* DaSkreech coughs
<DaSkreech> Sorry about that
<Tm_T> haha
<coreymon77> ...
<coreymon77> no comment...
* Tm_T hugs coreymon77 
<jeroenvrp> upgrade complete
<jeroenvrp> see you later after reboot
<allee> Riddell: 1st meeting of the 'fai team'.  I use here fai to deploy the kubuntu laptop/desktops at work
<jeroenvrp> so all starts well
<jeroenvrp> one thing I don't see, is a gutsy-splashscreen
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: you'll need to delete you're cache from ~/.kde/share/apps/ksplash
<Riddell> I'm still waiting on someone to write a patch for that
<jeroenvrp> ok thanks :-)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-09-26
<jeroenvrp> great
<jeroenvrp> and now I am going to test my own killer bugs
<davmor2> Riddell: i386 alt is okay/ 64bit desktop is okay testing the rest tomorrow night
<Goliath23> Riddell: still there? got the patch ready. (had to catch my brother from the airport so it took a while :)
<Riddell> Goliath23: I am indeed
<Riddell> put it on a webserver
<Riddell> or e-mail jriddell@ ubuntu.com
<Goliath23> sure
<Goliath23> Riddell: http://www.vidsolbach.de/tmp/
<Goliath23> the Theme.rc is from kubuntu-default-settings and just adds a correct? value for the ImageSpacing
<Goliath23> the patch is slightly modified to calculate correct positions for the icons depending on their size and the spacing value ... should work for other themes, too
<Goliath23> and it works fine on dual screen setups-
<Riddell> Goliath23: why did it not work on dual screen before?
<Goliath23> ImageSpacing in the theme was -1
<Goliath23> and there was an error in the calculation of the next icon position in the for-loop which added the spacing (-1) and then multiplied the value with the calculated ratio between basewidth and desktop width. thus making it too small
<Goliath23> can you test if the patch works for your single monitor setup?
<jeroenvrp2> Riddell: first kde-related bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/132000
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132000 in kdebase "Clicking on OpenGL in KInfoCenter freezes up the system in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] 
<Goliath23> should though...
<Goliath23> Riddell: shall I add the patches to bug 41407 and ask ppl to test?
<Riddell> Goliath23: compiling now
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 41407 in ksplash-engine-moodin "Kubuntu's Ksplash icons are too close to each other" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41407
<Goliath23> Riddell: kk
<Goliath23> Riddell: there's still a nasty hardcoded "-8" in the code because a certain Dialog.png seems to be a bit off-screen. I don't know if that'll work for other themes too. probably not if they use a different Dialog.png. but at least the icons are centered now... or should be
<Riddell> Goliath23: horribly broken I'm afraid http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/ksplash.png
<Goliath23> damn :)
<Goliath23> did you replace the Theme.rc?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> what with?
<Goliath23> with the one on the webserver
<Riddell> Goliath23: better, but still not great http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/ksplash1.png
<Goliath23> Just testet it. I forgot, that I changed the base resolution in the theme while testing.
<Goliath23> Riddell: okay, sorry about that. will fix it :)
<Riddell> I need to sleep now
<Goliath23> uhm, think i know...
<Goliath23> okay.
<Riddell> unless you have a quick fix
<Goliath23> hold on
<Goliath23> gimmie 4 min :)
<Goliath23> is the number of icons 8 for every theme?
<Riddell> yes
<Goliath23> ok
<Goliath23> hm, nah. still missong something :/
<Goliath23> missing..
<Goliath23> I'll add the solution to the bug and drop you a note, already taken enough of your time :)
<Riddell> good luck
* Riddell snoozes
<Goliath23> thanks
<jeroenvrp2> so whats the secret with kdesudo?
<jeroenvrp> if I do e.g. kdesudo kedit, it starts kedit, but as myself, not as root
<jeroenvrp> when I do a kdesudo -u testuser kedit, it gives a: Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<jeroenvrp> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-jeroen" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0
<jeroenvrp> Error: "/tmp/ksocket-jeroenzvlc9S" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<jeroenvrp> ??!
<jeroenvrp> I am 1000
<jeroenvrp> but it needs to be root somehow
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: still awake?
<jeroenvrp> I don't think those directories should be owned by root, so why wants it that
<bddebian> Heya
<jjesse> evening Jucato
<Jucato> goo morning jjesse
<Jucato> er.. good
<Jucato> :)
<jjesse> i forgot what time zone ar eyou in?
<Jucato> +8 UTC/GMT
<jjesse> oh so it is morning for you then :)
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> and it's noon for poor Hobbsee :)
<Jucato> past noon actually
<jjesse> poor hobbsee
<jjesse> are you in austrialia ?
<Jucato> nope. Philippines
<Jucato> close though hehe
<jjesse> oh that's right i think i've asked you before
<jjesse> i'm in michigan US
<Jucato> :)
* Jucato should get a map on the wall and put pins on it :)
<Jucato> or google earth haha
<jjesse> my wife and i have a map world map w/ pins colored differently based on palces we've been together, places we want to go and also places we've been seperatly
<jjesse> and we try to update as we travel
<Jucato> wow nice
<Jucato> I'd probably have one and put pins for every developer I know hahah
<jjesse> our "world" is prettty full., well mostly the US of places we've been
<jjesse> only been to italy out of the states together, but want to travel more
<Jucato> I must (embarrassingly) admit I haven't travelled much of our country :(
<jjesse> sorry went afk was putting wife to bed
<jjesse> well i haven't been out of the country much myself
<Jucato> lullaby and good night, go to bed now and sleep tight... lalalalal
<jjesse> lol
* Jucato hasn't been out of the country. period.
<jjesse> we went to italy
<jjesse> kinda one of those dream vacations
<Tm_T> I so would like to travel around Finland
<Jucato> hehe
<nixternal> good mornin'!
<Tm_T> Jucato: I havent seen much more than three cities around here
<Jucato> mornin nixternal!!! :)
<nixternal> heh
<Jucato> Tm_T: oh you are worse then :)
<Tm_T> and even those mostly just what I have must seen
<Tm_T> and I'm old!
<Jucato> yeah.. right... :)
<Tm_T> I am
<Jucato> ooh finland has a new UMPC... looks like a Sony VAIO UX :)
<Jucato> Its hard for Microsoft to commit to what comes out of Ecma [the European standards group that has already OKd OOXML]  in the coming years, because we dont know what direction they will take the formats. Well of course stay active and propose changes based on where we want to go with Office 14. At the end of the day, though, the other Ecma members could decide to take the spec in a completely different direction. ... Since its
<Jucato> not guaranteed, it would be hard for us to make any sort of official statement.
<Tm_T> ?
<Jucato> oops sorry
<Jucato> long quote, but funny :)
<Tm_T> Jucato: sounds like even Microsoft doesnt care to follow their own standard
<Jucato> yeah
<Jucato> http://www.techworld.com/storage/features/index.cfm?featureid=3685&pagtype=all
<Tm_T> so, whats the point then, really? just to overpower competition
<Tm_T> and THAT is illegal in many countries
<Tm_T> called "monopoly"
<Tm_T> you know that board game?
<Jucato> yeah
<Jucato> and *old* board game :)
<Tm_T> its so illegal
<Tm_T> no, wait ;-P
<jjesse> you know there is a new version of monoploy where the players get a credit card instead of cash?
<Jucato> is it called "Real Life" by any chance? :)
<jjesse> so you don't even have to think or learn on how to count change back, you type in the amount of money and it subtracts yfor you
<Jucato> or perhaps they should rename the monopoly game to "Microsoft"? :)
<jjesse> i think everyone should know how to make change
<Tm_T> jjesse: tjats tje american version right?
<Jucato> 5-2 =... where's the calculator?
<Tm_T> ... I blame new keyboard
<Jucato> hahah
<jjesse> yeah theres a "new" version being advertised on tv
<Tm_T> hhh
<Tm_T> I've been heavily mistyping all day
<nixternal> and I have been heavily sedated all day
<nixternal> on the couch :)
<Jucato> ooh drugs :)
<Jucato> hahaha
<jjesse> ooh drugs
<jjesse> fun
* Jucato heard an echo :)
* jjesse heard an echo :)
<jjesse> wait that doesn't work as well
<Jucato> haha
<jjesse> so nixternal what's wrong w/ you that u got drugs?
<nixternal> I don't have drugs
<nixternal> I just ate to much
<Jucato> haha
<jjesse> thought you were heavily sedated all day
<Jucato> whenever I hear "sedated" I always associate it with animals being tranquilized :)
<Tm_T> Jucato: you mean me?
<Jucato> well... in this instance it's nixternal :)
<Tm_T> hmh
<Jucato> hm.. evince has fillable forms now... :(
<Tm_T> evince is...
<Jucato> is GNOME...
<Tm_T> that makes no sense at all
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Tm_T> you mean Evince is GNOME pdf reader?
* Tm_T just guesses from "fillable forms"
<jjesse> nixternal: ping
<Jucato> Tm_T: yes
<Tm_T> Jucato: roger and thanks
<Jucato> sorry didn't think you were asking :)
<Jucato> the lack of the ? didn't register to me as a question
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> well it wasnt actually a question though it should have been
<Jucato> well it practically was
<Tm_T> sort of
<Tm_T> "is... (fill the rest)"
* n8k99 heard an echo after much delay
* Jucato hands n8k99 cotton buds
<n8k99> thanks
<n8k99> Jucato you coming to UDS Cambridge?
<Jucato> nope
<jjesse> insstead of UDS Boston?
<jjesse> :)
<Jucato> wait, that's the one in Nov?
<n8k99> yes its end of oct beginning of nov
<n8k99> ok its called UDS Boston- but its actually being hosted in Cambridge
<jjesse> n8k99: i'll be there
<n8k99> on MIT campus
<n8k99> kool
* n8k99 still haven't figured it out yet
<Jucato> dang.. MIT...
<nixternal> ya, why didn't they call it UDS Cambridge I wonder?
<Jucato> gonna miss my chance :(
<n8k99> maybe cause Boston i? dunno
<jjesse> more people know boston and don't want to confuse people on cambridge england?
<n8k99> oops add string "better known"
<Jucato> UDS MIT, USA ?
<n8k99> oh that's so ancronymy
<Jucato> yeah, like KDE HCI WG :)
<n8k99> zactly
<Jucato> KDE is a FOSS DE using Tt's Qt which also runs on BSD, licensed under licenses such as LGPL and GPL
<n8k99> yeah, spell gonna need to spell some of those words out
<n8k99> for the little people, ya know
* n8k99 counts himself as a little people
<jjesse> man i love this excel bug 850*77.1 = 10,000
<ubotu> Bug 850 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/850 is private
<jjesse> :)
<Jucato> O.o
<nixternal> jjesse: that bug is still around?
<nixternal> you realize you can still get DoS to say that 2+2 = 5 to this day
<Tm_T> private?
<jjesse> the excel bug?
<nixternal> over 20 years, a simple overflow bug is still there
<nixternal> jjesse: ya
<jjesse> its on a lot of blogs/mailing lists i've seen today
<jjesse> maybe its an old bug that is "new" again
<nixternal> 850*77.1 is the 65535 one right?
<jjesse> excel 2007 does it
<jjesse> yeah
<nixternal> interesting, so they fixed it, broke it, fixed it, broke it, and it goes on
<Jucato> of course :)
<jjesse> wow jsut checking my email and for my class in australia they want me to extend it for another week to cover a class in new zeeland as well
<Jucato> oooh
<nixternal> sweet
<Jucato> do we have kiwis here?
<jjesse> don't know if my wife is going to enjoy the 24hours of travel back by herself cause she doesn't have extra time off work
<Jucato> aw.. :(
<n8k99> i usually get my kiwis from the green grocer
<Jucato> lol
<jjesse> for some silly reason, somoen told me kiwis were a cross between a banana and a strawberry and i believed them
<n8k99> lawl
<Jucato> hehe
* Jucato misses kiwi shake...
* Tm_T misses svn skills
* n8k99 grabs wife and violently shakes her
* n8k99 then realizes she is an aussie
* n8k99 ducks and runs
<Jucato> lol
<Tm_T> wow, that was hard
<Tm_T> simple svn commit and still I was quite lost
<jjesse> shaking n9k99's wife or ?
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> hm... #kubuntu is neither +r no topic locked. how nicer can  we be? :)
<Tm_T> very nice
<nixternal> Jucato: because we don't have the idiots the other channel has
<Tm_T> yes
<Jucato> we're lucky :)
<nixternal> ya, 48s lag and rising
<nixternal> 52.34
<jjesse> so does that mean kubuntu users are more sophisticated?
<Jucato> but one time the topic was changed w/o being noticed by the correct people
<nixternal> and we have normalized
<Tm_T> that topic dont get any abuse, weird
<Jucato> more civilized
<nixternal> I see those red numbers in irssi, first thing I do is ping google to see if my internet dumped
<nixternal> HOBBSEE!!! \o/
<jjesse> evening Hobbsee
<nixternal> afternoon actually :p
<jjesse> i was just telling the guys that my trip to australia might be extended by a week for a class in new zeeland
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!!
* Tm_T hides from Hobbsee 
<Jucato> jjesse: told ya it was afternoon for poor Hobbsee :)
<nixternal> I was just wondering, how come sispoty doesn't do Kubuntu stuff?
<n8k99> jjesse probably just means that there are less of them
<Hobbsee> nixternal!!!
<Hobbsee> hi jjesse
<n8k99> Hi Hobbsee
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee
<Jucato> (she has got to be the most greeted person in here)
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/main.cpp  <-- if you feel like cheating your way through some project euler problems :)
<jjesse> hopefully no one takes offense but she's probablly the best looking here as well
<Jucato> nixternal takes offense
<jjesse> you mean !nixternal
<Jucato> yes, !nixternal
<nixternal> damn you, I am farkin' secksy
<jjesse> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<Jucato> ironically, !nixternal in C would be "not nixternal"...
<jjesse> finally
* n8k99 takes defense
<nixternal> yay
<Jucato> but that description is definitely !(!nixternal)
<nixternal> ~nixternal
<Jucato> isn't that in logic?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> ! is a horrible negater if you ask me
<Jucato> hehe.. what choice do we have? :)
<nixternal> seeing as ~ is a destructor though
<Hobbsee> jjesse: sounds like fun :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: :D
<nixternal> isn't ! used in math for factorial?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: *grin*
<Jucato> nixternal:  yep
* jjesse thinks Hobbsee is a little lagged this afternoon
<n8k99> factorial is that the 20*19*18* all the way down to 1 thingie
* Jucato pings Hobbsee to check
<nixternal> see, and seeing as mathematics is the root of all evil, I mean philosophy, it only makes sense :)
<Jucato> [11:35]  [CTCP]  Received CTCP-PING reply from Hobbsee: 1 second.
<Hobbsee> jjesse: being pinged in multiple windows, and dealt with a bit of email :)
<Hobbsee> it's all good
<Tm_T> Jucato: you tried to drop Hobbsee ?
<Jucato> she's probably still busy saying hi :)
<jjesse> grin :)
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> oh no, she's too um... btw she ate nixternal yestreday right? :)
<nixternal> you know it
<jjesse> i heard if you ping Hobbsee she beats you with a big pointy stick
<nixternal> wth
<nixternal> who ate me?
<nixternal> that would be a lot to eat in 1 day
* Hobbsee attacks nixternal with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<Jucato> "hmm.. bugs... Hobbsee chomps"
<nixternal> hey now, watch that stick!
<Jucato> that's what she said. so I presumed it was !nixternal
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> I am changing my nick...I am no longer nixternal
<nixternal> I am going to be....
* Jucato waits for the right moment
<vista4life> 22:37:57 >>> nixternal #ubuntu Cannot send to channel so cannot change nicks                     marcel
* n8k99 reaches for the ignore button
* Jucato waves to manchicken
<vista4life> heh
<Jucato> !nickspam | vista4life
<ubotu> vista4life: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<vista4life> shush
<Hobbsee> oh dear.
<Jucato> lol
<Tm_T> Jucato: haha
<manchicken> Hiya
<Jucato> roflmao
<nixternal> I am taking flack
<jjesse> !nickspam
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<jjesse> :)
<jjesse> hello manchicken_
<Jucato> I'm laughing like a lunatic here
<jjesse> so who wnats to hear a funny story
<Jucato> hahahhaha!
<Jucato> oh wait, what is it/
<jjesse> so last night during dinner, which my wife made, i told her my throat felt tight and my eyes started watering, 10 minutes later my eyes were swollen shut along w/ my ears swelling
<jjesse> apparently i was having an allergic reaction to dinner
<jjesse> and if you have seen the movie "hitch" with will smith in it, that is excalty how i looked
<Jucato> aw... :(
<Jucato> what were you allergic to?
<jjesse> no clue as it is all stuff i've eaten before
<n8k99> peanuts?
<Jucato> I mean what stuff in the dinner
<nixternal> jjesse: hahahahghahah)#*@)*#@)*# I was just thinking of Hitch
<nixternal> gahahahah
<Jucato> hehe
<jjesse> so we rushed to the emergency room where they pumped me full of drugs
<nixternal> mmm drugs
<nixternal> :p
* n8k99 hears an echo
<Jucato> oooh so you were sedated like nixternal
<jjesse> yeah that was last night
<nixternal> good stuff?
* n8k99 met Joey Ramone a couple times
<nixternal> haha, I am still picturing that part from hitch
* Jucato can't remember when was the last time he was sedated....
<jjesse> no clue actually what it was, some steroids and liquid benadryl
<nixternal> where he is drinking the medicine and is all drunk, trying to sing
<nixternal> benadryl was will's drink actually
<jjesse> i was havign problems speaking cause my throat was all swollen up
<nixternal> hahahahahahahahahaha
* jjesse is glad his wife didn't take pictures
* n8k99 worked on that movie
<jjesse> really? that's cool
<n8k99> original title was really awkward
<n8k99> "The Last First Kiss"
<nixternal> oh, now that is corny
<Jucato> heh
<Tm_T> like corn?
<nixternal> so corny, I actually started my wedding vows off with it
<n8k99> if that is true, i am so terribly ashamed for your wife
<nixternal> x-wife
<nixternal> hahahahahahahaha
<nixternal> that damn line didn't work
<n8k99> oh- didn't see that coming
<nixternal> lol
<jjesse> well if you didn't have more then "one last first kiss" with other people....
<n8k99> hehehe
<jjesse> oh well its way past my bedtime, so good night ladies and gentleman
<n8k99> good night jjesse
<Jucato> k'night jjesse!
<Hobbsee> night jjesse!
<nixternal> who here has some pull with the Rosetta admins?
<nixternal> I am starting to get a little pissed at them
<nixternal> there are still 7 templates they have uploaded yet for translations
<nixternal> s/have/haven't
<nixternal> if they don't do the one, then there will be no main Kubuntu index page that I slaved over dangit
<Hobbsee> nixternal: have you whined in #launchpad?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: during eu wokring day?
<nixternal> I have whined every where imaginable
<Hobbsee> nixternal: what do they actually have to do?
<nixternal> approve them or something
<Hobbsee> nixternal: if you can give me a paragraph of what you want, and what they have to do, i can attempt to pull some strings
<nixternal> get them into the templates to be translated, and throw out the sysdocs-index one
* Hobbsee has some level of pull within launchpad.  a small bit :)
<nixternal> I will forward you the email I sent to the Rosetta admins
<nixternal> any idea on when the next kdepim upload will occur?
<nixternal> I have a new patch to fix a typo when signing/encrypting an email with kmail
<coreymon77> goodnight everyone
<Hobbsee> nixternal: when we have a bunch of patches for it?
<gnomefreak> just out of curisity(sp) what is holding armarok2 from being released from  build farm?
<Hobbsee> build farm?
<gnomefreak> buildd
<Hobbsee> hasnt gone thru source NEW yet?
<gnomefreak> last tie i checked (maybe a week ago it was never send out of new to buildd
<Hobbsee> then it's stuck in teh NEW queue.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: when will you fix the filterset g stuff?
<ScottK> It's still in New.
<gnomefreak> its been there for what like the beginning of september i was just wondering why it was never pushed to buildd or uploaded
<ScottK> gnomefreak: The archive admins prioritize based on what they think is important and their available time.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: and it probably never had a uvfe, either
<ScottK> Maybe after beta they'll have time....
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Amarok2 did.
<Hobbsee> ah, OK
<ScottK> Hobbsee: It was uploaded before the freeze, but had another revision uploaded after (same upstream version).
<nixternal> Hobbsee: filterset g stuff?
<ScottK> So I covered it in the mass new package exception for all the stuff uploaded before the freeze.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/99535
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99535 in kubuntu-default-settings "[Suggestion] Change the list of Adblock filters" [Low,Confirmed] 
<gnomefreak> it was never uploaded to repos atleast apt can find a version of it
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i'm looking for stuff to upload to kdebase.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: ah, cool
<nixternal> Hobbsee: OK
<gnomefreak> ok night i can finally go to sleep yay for me :(
<Hobbsee> nixternal: looks like a whole lot of our docs point to adblock, though
<nixternal> adblock is fine, the filterset.g stuff though is evil
<Hobbsee> nixternal: oh, point.  my bad.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: what's your opinion on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/107694 too?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107694 in kdebase "ksmserver: check for prelinking" [Undecided,New] 
<nixternal> let me test that and see if it is quicker. I swore I tested prelinking stuff a year or so back and didn't notice a difference
<nixternal> brb
<nixternal> oh hell ya it is faster
<Hobbsee> nixternal: does it break anything though?
<nixternal> I was being sarcastic...but my keyboard froze up :)
<nixternal> it seemed the same to me
<nixternal> ksplash may have gone a bit quicker, but nothing out of this world honestly
<Hobbsee> as in, is it worth exporting it for those who use prelink?
<nixternal> ahh, actually yes it just might be worth it
<Hobbsee> it doesnt appear to do anything for those who dont use prelink
<nixternal> I just tested it on my desktop, prelink off = 10 sec from kdm to stock desktop, prelink=on was about 5 sec
<nixternal> OK, I am going to crash, I need to wake up in a few hours
<nixternal> see ya in a bit
<Hobbsee> uh...who put in filterset G anyway?
* Hobbsee pokes people to look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/137946
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137946 in kdebase "/etc/kde3/kdm/Xsession executes .login .cshrc message dumps" [Undecided,Triaged] 
<_StefanS_> morning
<_StefanS_> Jucato_: hey
<Hobbsee> do we have beta release notes at all?
* Jucato_ weakly waves to _StefanS_
* Jucato_ wonders if there's autocomplete thought in Konvi
* stdin wonders why Jucato_ has an '_'
<Jucato_> how do you change it again?
<Jucato_> um..
<stdin>  /nick
<Jucato> sorry just got up. and not feelings stellar
<stdin> I just realised I haven't said congrats on "Konquering the Planet", so congrats on "Konquering the Planet" :)
<Jucato> hehethanks
<Jucato> insertspace
<Jucato> bah!
<Jucato> stdin: btw, we had some power interruption earlier, so go killed and didn't realize that Jucato was still on when I restarted
<Jucato> hence the tail
<stdin> ahh
<Jucato> and I'm definitely not feeling well
<stdin> I picked up that vibe, yeah
<Mez> where can I find ubuntu's linux.config (I need to add a modules to my kernel - which needs to build it)
<Riddell> in the linux source?
<Riddell> #ubuntu-kernel more likely to know
<Tonio_> hey
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yop
<_StefanS_> hep hey Tonio_
<_StefanS_> :D
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: any new things you want me to look at today?
* Jucato waves hello
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: nope, I've fixed some issues in klueplugd, will upload this afternoon
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: did you get that python-qt4 in there aswell?
<_StefanS_> the dependency I mean
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yup
<Jucato> ah the bluetooth guys :)
<_StefanS_> sweet
<_StefanS_> rather the bluetooth brothers hehe
<Jucato> hahah :)
<_StefanS_> bluez-brothers
<_StefanS_> :D
<Jucato> lol
<_StefanS_> Riddell: anything I should look at today?
<Riddell> testing ISOs
<_StefanS_> Riddell: gotcha. I just got my q6600 up running and all, so I can test 64bit aswell
<Riddell> sounds fancy, whatever a q6600 is :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: Quad ;)
<Jucato> as long as it's _StefanS_... it's always fancy
<_StefanS_> kwwii: you there?
<_StefanS_> kwwii: I want to pay you for some work.
<_StefanS_> ^ that will probably get his attention :)
* Riddell suspects he has enough work as it is
<kwwii> _StefanS_: I am too expensive for you
<Jucato> lol
<kwwii> _StefanS_: how can I be of service?
<_StefanS_> kwwii: well since you're driving a spanking new mercedes I think you are too expensive :)
<kwwii> Riddell is right about that
<_StefanS_> kwwii: I need some logos / design for a webshop
<_StefanS_> kwwii: if you're not too busy. Within a month from now.
<_StefanS_> Jucato: pushed it to 3.6ghz last night (stock is 2.4) :)
<kwwii> _StefanS_: I might find time in a few weeks but atm I am really super-duper busy
<Riddell> there are other artists to try
<_StefanS_> kwwii: ok, I will get back to you in a few weeks if I havent found someone to do it before that. Thanks
<_StefanS_> Riddell: which ones?
<Jucato> _StefanS_: kool :)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: #oxygen
<kwwii> nuno might have time
<kwwii> nuno@oxygen-icons.org
<_StefanS_> Jucato: yea, until prime95 saw that the rounding calculations were wrong, then I had to turn it down to 3ghz
<kwwii> tell him that I suggested you talk to him
<_StefanS_> Riddell, kwwii: sweet, thanks
<_StefanS_> I will.
<Jucato> hehe work referrals :)
<_StefanS_> :)
* Jucato puts on something warmer + socks
<_StefanS_> kwwii: I wrote him a mail, so lets see how his time is.
<kwwii> _StefanS_: cool
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I will test the latest iso's now. Any particular areas you want me to look at?
<Jucato> bug 144188
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144188 in update-manager "version-upgrade crashes during Preparing for upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144188
<Jucato> does the adept upgrade tool depend on update-manager?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: just that it runs and installs fine
<Riddell> Jucato: no, but it comes from the same source package
<Jucato> ah I see. Lynoure over at #kubuntu is the one having problems
<Riddell> _StefanS_: DVDs need testing too if you have lots of bandwidth
<_StefanS_> Riddell: getting those now.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: 20mbit, should be rather quick.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I suspect those iso's called amd64, also works for em64t?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: yes
<_StefanS_> goody.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: or groovy depending on who you are ;)
<Jucato> which -dbg package is needed for Adept debugging symbols?
<Riddell> you'd need to use dbgsym from whereever that is these days
<Riddell> deb [WWW]  http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/ddebs gutsy main
<Jucato> ooh ok thanks
<_StefanS_> Riddell: any decision as to d3lphin will stay the default filemanager?
* Jucato waits anxiously for the answer
<Jucato> hm .. what were the default folders we now install in $HOME?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: I'm all for it, it seems to work well
<Riddell> Jucato: none
<Jucato> oh...
* Jucato vaguely remembers seeing some when he installed tribe 5
<stdin> you mean the bug with share and env ?
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> some Music Pictures, etc...
<Jucato> I did a command line install from feisty, then installed kubuntu-gutsy
<Jucato> but that was a month ago or so
<Jucato> anyway.. dinner
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was wondering, should kds still depend on kdm now that we don't hack the kdmrc file ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I guess no but I wanted your opinion
<Riddell> it shouldn't
<_StefanS_> Riddell:
<_StefanS_> Riddell: funny thing.. the i386 cd, doesnt give me any X that works
<_StefanS_> Riddell: amd64 one on the hand works ?
<_StefanS_> on the other hand..
<Riddell> _StefanS_: i386 is working for me
<_StefanS_> Riddell: on nvidia ?
<Riddell> no
<_StefanS_> trying it again now.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: works now it seems
<_StefanS_> ood.
<_StefanS_> odd.
<Riddell> phew
<_StefanS_> :D
<_StefanS_> donno exactly what caused it though.. will boot it a few times to test
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I get video again now. Seems like it was a one off kinda thing.
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'll prepare a fixed kds package for post-beta
<Riddell> Tonio_: feel free to add a kdm theme without the user selector as well :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I heard someone rant about that ;)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: shouldn't it be easy to do . ?
<Riddell> it would indeed
<Riddell> just copy it from feisty and give it a sensible name
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, which user selector are you talking about ?
<Riddell> in kdm
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho okay, that one :) let's go
<Tonio_> Riddell: which one should be used by default ?
<Tonio_> the one with the list right ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: unionfs is the one used for the livecd's contents, right?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I get a unionfs: find_lock_page failed on the amd64/dvd
<_StefanS_> Riddell: donno if its important
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm not copying from feisty, but changing the gutsy one to fit the size of the feisty one
<Tonio_> Riddell: that would nicer to respect the visual aspect of gutsy
<_StefanS_> Riddell: amd64/dvd hangs upon kde reboot.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: testing i386/dvd now.
<Lure> Riddell: so, no way to get rid of python2.5-dev dependancy?
<Tonio_> Riddell: pretty hard to do without the png in fact, I may have to ask ken...
<Tonio_> kwwii: ping ? ;)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ah usplash dont work in amd64/dvd, upon boot.
<Riddell> Tonio_: keep the list by default yes
<jjesse> morning
<Riddell> Lure: I can't find any way in the 10 minutes I looked at it, but there probably is some way to make it load libpython2.5.so.1 rather than libpython2.5.so
<Jucato> moin jjesse
<jjesse> moin Jucato
<Lure> Riddell: maybe doko knows, as he suggested this as proper fix
<Riddell> Lure: he pointed to one line which appeared to be loading the .so file but changing that didn't help
<Riddell> Lure: sime would be the best person to ask
<kwwii> Tonio_: pong
<kwwii> what pic do we need?
<Tonio_> kwwii: hey ;)
<kwwii> hey man
<Tonio_> kwwii: I'm working on a second kdm theme without the user list, and I need to fix the image you did, to reduce the size
<Tonio_> kwwii: impossible to do without the svz, btw ;)
<kwwii> let me check, I think I made the smaller size already
<Tonio_> kwwii: ho !!! that would be super :)
<kwwii> 462x324 right?
<Tonio_> yep
<kwwii> let me put it on my server, one second
<Tonio_> hehe, you rock man !
<Riddell> Tonio_: you can get the one from ksplash
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/kdm_small.png
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, indeed, didn't thought about that :)
<Riddell> kwwii: http://geocities.com/srikrishna_innovations/aka_files/akademylogo_0.5.jpg
<kwwii> Riddell: hehe, nice
<kwwii> kinda big to put on the smaller things - probably could just use the akademy text with 2008 below it
<kwwii> good to see that someone else made it this year :-)
<kwwii> erm, and that will be too many colors to print on a t-shirt I guess
<Riddell> kwwii: thanks, I'll pass that on
<Tonio_> Riddell: the kdm theme will be done toonight
<Tonio_> Riddell: want something like an alternative to help people to swith between the 2 theme ? or do we let them change the config files ?
<Riddell> bug 145226
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145226 in ubiquity "Kubuntu OEM DCOP error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145226
<Riddell> bug 123425
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123425 in ubiquity "[gutsy]  Passwords intead of Full Names" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123425
<imbrandon> Riddell: know if anyone has had problems with kubuntu/daily-live/20070925.2/ daily images ??
<Riddell> imbrandon: the URL in the topic will tell you
<imbrandon> kk
<manchicken> I'm guessing mvo doesn't respond to his ubuntu.com email addy much.
<davmor2> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi davmor2
<bddebian> Heya folks
<davmor2> Riddell: bug 145226 I can confirm I've tested kub 64bit alt.  So heno asked me if I could try the oem.  I get the  dcop error the minute that I reboot for first time user
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145226 in ubiquity "Kubuntu OEM DCOP error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145226
<davmor2> other than that everything seems to be working:)
<Riddell> davmor2: but otherwise it goes ok?
<Riddell> davmor2: this is oem from kubuntu 64bit alternate?
<davmor2> Riddell: Yes and Yes
<Riddell> ok, so must just be me getting the problem
<davmor2> Riddell: The oem part of the install is flawless.  It is only when you restart for end user that any issues arise
<Riddell> yep
<davmor2> even then if you click ok on the warning message it carries on
<davmor2> brb
<Lure> Riddell: enterprise kdepim seems to have gotten pretty attachement list (in header) - not sure if we can include such stuff after StringFreeze, but it would be great
<Riddell> Lure: mostly we want to find a stable version
<Lure> Riddell: I know ;-), but it is hard as every week is combination of features and fixes (and from multiple dveeloper branches)
<Lure> Riddell: I think we should go in "take last snapshot + cherry pick patches from than on"
<Riddell> I've not heard people complaining since the last upload except thomasZ
<Lure> Riddell: thomasZ issue was being worked on in #kontact and it is scalix related
<Lure> Riddell: some scalix improvements were commited today
<Lure> Riddell: there is one new crash on encrypted mail just today, and there was quite some work on encr e-mail recently
<Lure> Riddell: I am thinking of updating my ppa with today's snapshot and update to fridays if everything looks ok
<Lure> Riddell: then it will be your call to decide what to do ;-)
<manchicken> Has anybody seen this before: http://www.mail-archive.com/kubuntu-bugs%40lists.ubuntu.com/msg12240.html
<manchicken> There's a user in #kubuntu who is wondering if that will help his groupwise woes.
<Lure> manchicken: we should have 3.5.7, so I do not see a need for this patch
<manchicken> Ah, maybe I should read things :)
<manchicken> I'll advise the user to upgrade to 3.5.7
* Lure -> home, bbl
<Stecchino> gnomefreak: I think I got yesterday's error again
<jeroenvrp> where are the display resolutions stored on a per user basis?
<gnomefreak> Stecchino: please try to follow instructions i left on the bug report and post/attach the info to it drop me a bug number when your done ill get to it later today
<Stecchino> gnomefreak: what was the bugnr. again
<Stecchino> gnomefreak: I'll do that later today, need to go home now
<gnomefreak> i dont remember the number off hand
<DaSkreech> Does the new Konqueror break Gmail?
<Goliath23> Riddell: your email bounced. you can take a look at the last 3 comments for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ksplash-engine-moodin/+bug/41407
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 41407 in ksplash-engine-moodin "Kubuntu's Ksplash icons are too close to each other" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Goliath23> Riddell: and there's still the issue with the moodin cache containing the old violet background not beeing deleted when updateing... leaving the user with a inconsistent look.
<Goliath23> no bi8
<Goliath23> argh... no bug report for it was what I wanted to say ...
<Goliath23> gotta go. cu
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: I have submit Bug #145283 , but maybe its a guidance problem and not a xorg-problem. What do you think?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145283 in xorg "[gutsy]  When Driver in xorg.conf is set to  "openchrome"  X fails to start. Changing it manually to "via" works." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145283
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: could be either
<Riddell> I'm not much of an X person
<jeroenvrp> is it possible to add two packages?>
<Riddell> to what?
<jeroenvrp> xorg and kde-guidance
<jeroenvrp> but I tried it allready and it seems not be possible
<jeroenvrp> I will change to kde-guidance
<jeroenvrp> it just shoulnt add openchrome in zorg.cong
<jeroenvrp> xorg.conf
<Stecchino> gnomefreak: I commented on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-firefox/+bug/140885
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140885 in mozilla-firefox "firefox freezes when greater than three windows are openened" [Medium,Incomplete] 
<DaSkreech> Anyone having issues with Gmail and konqueror?
<gnomefreak> Stecchino: ill be gone for a few hours (not feeling really good today) i updated bug report when you get time can you review it. Thank you
<Stecchino> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> Stecchino: thank you for helping with it
<nixternal> and so they say that have fixed my internet...we shall see :)
<gnomefreak> your here it cant be too broken
<nixternal> ya, here now, gone in 5, back in 10, gone again in 15, and so on :)
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> i have days like that
<nixternal> ya, I had an entire month like that
<gnomefreak> oh god, i mainly get it when using dlink router but my motorola router has its days and i blame ISP but dlink is the dlink router
<MidMark> Riddell: I'm testing dvd iso 25.1 and seems there is a freeze installing Italian version (non english) and without network
<MidMark> well it's eating cpus
<MidMark> and it is stopped at 87% during language installtion
<MidMark> this is a very old bug, that the dvd version always try to take the language files from internet instead of the dvd, at least I think this is the problem
<Riddell> MidMark: I think that's a known bug, I'm not sure
<Riddell> MidMark: in the live install?
<MidMark> yes, now I'm trying reinstalling using spanish, seems go ahead, after I will try again Italian
<MidMark> I'm trying live dvd 25.1 september into virtualbox
<MidMark> I know freezes can depends also to virtualbox, but it's the fastest way to test :)
<MidMark> Riddell: also if you log out from live then "ubuntu" user is not present in the users list
<Riddell> don't log out on the live session then :)
<MidMark> lol
<MidMark> ok spanish installation finished without freeze, but spanish isn't installed
<Goliath23> Riddell: not giving up.... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/41407/comments/25
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 41407 in ksplash-engine-moodin "Kubuntu's Ksplash icons are too close to each other" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Goliath23> Riddell: this one really works.. *promise*
<Goliath23> I tested it from a clean apt-get source with single and dual head.
<Goliath23> btw. is there a "debian way" or script to create those patches?
<Riddell> diff -u  is the usual way
<Goliath23> k
<Riddell> you can also try cdbs-edit-patch
<Goliath23> i'll take a look
<Goliath23> I suggest you test the patch from a fresh source, too.
<gnomefreak> installing kdebase-workspace before i reinstalled ubuntu installed all kdelib5* and freinds it was a huge download 300+ mb or something like that. installing it now only installs kdebase-workspace packages is this bad?
<gnomefreak> all it installs is kde4base kde4base-data kdebase-workspace kdebase-workspace-data
<MidMark> Riddell: confirmed, what I have to attach to the bug report? /var/log/installer/debug ?
<Riddell> MidMark: /var/log/installer/*
<MidMark> Riddell: yeah, the other file just says ubiquity 1.5.18
<gnomefreak> win 20
<MidMark> damn how can I copy files if I have no network in virtual machine?
<MidMark> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/39483
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 39483 in debian-installer "Kubuntu 6.06 final dvd doesn't install italian language for kde and other packages" [Medium,Fix released] 
<MidMark> this bug is 1 year and half old
<MidMark> hope someone will fix it
<Riddell> I suspect it's quite hard to
<MidMark> why?
<gustavonarea> Hello, I have a Toshiba Satellite L35 laptop and, with the latest kernel version, either X or KDM (or both) don't start anymore. I know it's because of the kernel because I can start kdm with a previous kernel.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-09-27
<nixternal> damn
<Jucato> hm.... waking up to seeing the word "damn"... not a good start to the day...
<nixternal> I know how to fix gustavonarea's L35 issue, I just did it on Sunday for a guy who has been batteling with Canonical for a month to fix it, and in 15 minutes with mj59, we fixed it
<Jucato> he
<Jucato> heh
<nixternal> cool, he was in ubuntu-devel so I got to link him to bug #144297
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144297 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "[Gutsy]  ATI (Radeon) and Linux 2.6.22 will not start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144297
<nixternal> which is the same issue
<nixternal> OK, I am going for Sushi, back in a bit :)
<Jucato> yum!
<Riddell> nixternal: presumably you're not able to do more on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyGibbon/Beta/Kubuntu ?
<Tm_T> whats current method to upgrade to Gutsy from our point of view
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: are you in #ubuntu-devel?
<Tm_T> not currently, that's the channel I forgot, thanks for the tip =)
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: that is where they are talking about your question
<gnomefreak> before you asked it atleasr
<gnomefreak> atleast*
<Tm_T> hum, and resolution was...
<Tm_T> I mean, do we have some upgrade tool to test or should I just go the way I like
<gnomefreak> nothing
<Tm_T> heh
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: for kde im not sure but for gnome the latest version of update-manager is in feisty-updates and the beta wiki tells you to make sur eyou have that
<gnomefreak> version
<Jucato> adept_manager --version-update ??
<gnomefreak> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<gnomefreak> Jucato: not sure if its been updated yet
<gnomefreak> yep thats what this says but does it work? eh dont have a clue
<Jucato> er.. --version-upgrade
<Jucato> someone reported it as now working
<gnomefreak> kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<Jucato> or rather crashing.
<gnomefreak> it most likely is if it cant handle unofficial packages
<Jucato> but it was marked as a bug for update-manager and she's was worried that it wouldn't be tested, known, and fixed for Kubuntu
<Jucato> bug 144188
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144188 in update-manager "version-upgrade crashes during Preparing for upgrade" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144188
<Jucato> she provided an strace, but I asked her if she could get a backtrace...
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta is the way i saw during meeting but update-manager-kde might be differnet
<gnomefreak> we be better to have /var/log/dist-upgrade/all 3 files in there
<gnomefreak> s/we/would but i dont know that kde saves there or not
<gnomefreak> Jucato: most helpful line afaict is 17796 write(2, "dist-upgrade.py: cannot connect to X server :0\n", 47) = 47 and that isnt very helpful other than adept maybe not being able to keep X connection
<Jucato> so it may indeed be an Adept bug?
<gnomefreak> everything else looks fairly sane from what i see
<coreymon77> oh, hey Jucato
<Jucato> hi coreymon77
<gnomefreak> Jucato: it looks as if it is but im no expert, when i was triaging update-manager bugs the helpful files were in /var/log/dist-upgrade see if she has those file there than we can tell if a package caused it or if GUI caused it
<Jucato> gnomefreak: I'll ask her later to try again, seems like mvo said it was fixed
<gnomefreak> Jucato: adept uses apt/dpkg so he might have tweaked something
<gnomefreak> i have to ping him in morning about upgrade and envy crap so i might ask him about this that is if i dont miss him like today
<Jucato> but according to Riddel, the upgrade tool of adept is from the same source package, so I'm assuming he meant update-manager-core.
<gnomefreak> very possible but i thought there was an upda-manager-kde or something like that
<gnomefreak> update-manager-kde
<Jucato> nah
<gnomefreak> unless its combined into adept?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> hence the --version-upgrade
<gnomefreak> look lik eit was
* Jucato hopes we can start having problem-free GUI upgrades to new versions soon
<bddebian> Is there such a thing? :-)
<Jucato> heh I wish
<Jucato> at least on Kubuntu that's still a dream
<Tm_T> Jucato: I'm just testing it =)
<gnomefreak> 17796 read(4, "No protocol specified\n\277\277", 24) = 24
<gnomefreak> 17796 write(2, "Xlib: connection to \":0.0\" refused by server\r\nXlib: ", 52) = 52
<gnomefreak> 17796 write(2, "No protocol specified\n", 22) = 22
<gnomefreak> that might be it
<gnomefreak> update-manager may have also suffered from this but looks like just an GUI issue to my limited knowledge of straces
<Jucato> ditto
<Tm_T> piu
<gnomefreak> hence why mvo gets great pay and i work free
<gnomefreak> lol
<Tm_T> piu piu
<Jucato> hahah
<Tm_T> piu piu piu
<gnomefreak> night i have to get to sleep
<Jucato> so early? :)
<Jucato> g' night! :)
<gnomefreak> its 9pm
<gnomefreak> i have to get up at 4
<Tm_T> hmmmm
<Jucato> hm???
<Tm_T> actually, if I dont have and dont intend to have kubuntu-desktop metapackage installed, could --version-upgrade cause some pain?
<Jucato> afaik it reinstalls it
<Tm_T> ok, so not that then
<Jucato> Tm_T, stdin: please keep an eye on Hacker_. looks oddly familiar
* Jucato ->setStatus( away ); // This is NOT an auto-away message :P
<stdin> so I won't do !away > Jucato  then :)
<nixternal> OK everyone...getting ready to work on some release notes...anything off the top of your head, please let me know
* Jucato takes of the top of his head
<Jucato> "Dolphin not the default anymore"?
<Jucato> j/k
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> is there a way to change that? I haven't looked into it yet?
<Jucato> File Associations -> inode/directory
<nosrednaekim> Riddel is enjoying is vacation?
<nixternal> there are times when I wish Dolphin wouldn't open, and if I can not have it open at all would be bliss
<Jucato> and inode/system_directory
<nixternal> k
<nixternal> is strigi still loading by default?
<nixternal> OK, stupid question....
<Jucato> :)
* nixternal boots up live CD
<Jucato> still crashing by default here :P
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> god, I love how slow KMail deletes a lot of email at once
<nixternal> actually, 30 seconds this time wasn't as bad..it is getting quicker :p
<Jucato> I bet strigi would be spectacular if I could only get it to work...
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: you can ban his real name Nathaniel Theis the syntax is a bit hard to remember i think nomral ban chars with ? between Nathaniel and Theis like *@* or whatever the first part should look like Nathaniel?Theis
<Tm_T> I see
* Jucato switches between channels..
<Tm_T> I try
<Tm_T> stdin: I was about to set similar ban =)
<stdin> Tm_T: *!Hacker@*.dsl.snfc21.sbcglobal.net was the one I set earlier, but that didn't catch him for some reason
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: give one more minute, then we should remove him (abusive, no need to hold him around)
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: agreed sorry i didnt want to talk about this in front of him
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: I understand it well
<Jucato> what's +d again?
<stdin> +d is realname ban
<Jucato> on the channel?
<stdin> yeah
<Jucato> the channel mode I mean
<Riddell> nixternal: the current flash fix didn't come from mandriva, the one we're using now is a fix in gnome
<nixternal> roger that
<jjesse> evening
<Jucato> morning :)
<jjesse> smart ass
<Jucato> yep. I'm smart :D
* Jucato was sedated last night too
<nixternal> Riddell: you are up a little late aren't ya? anyways, add stuff to the list before you pass out if you would like
<Tm_T> early morning
<nixternal> I pulled the stuff that is currently there from the proposed tribe 6 page as well as the commit logs
<Jucato> *very* early
<Riddell> nixternal: these DVDs don't test themselves
<Tm_T> 0504 here
<Tm_T> riddells its 03 (?)
<Tm_T> -t
<Jucato> 2:04 AM I think
<Riddell> nixternal: I don't think much has happened since tribe 6, so just add some of the greatest hits from before then and it should be sorted
<nixternal> roger
<Riddell> 03:04 it is for me
<Tm_T> Jucato: AM ?
<Jucato> oh missed by 1 hour :)
<Jucato> sorry. AM = am :)
<gnomefreak> Jucato: Tm_T stdin damn all 3 of you here, can we get this hacker thing over with soon
<Tm_T> am?
<Jucato> ante meridian
<Jucato> gnomefreak: what else needs to be done?
<gnomefreak> am=a monster in this house
<Tm_T> Jucato: ah, you mean "american thingie"
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: yes?
<nosrednaekim> am = american morning
<stdin> gnomefreak: I think my latest ban stops him from joining "*!??hacker@*snfc21.sbcglobal.net"
<Jucato> the 12-hour clock thingy
<Jucato> gnomefreak: he's banned from #kubuntu. period :)
<gnomefreak> Jucato: i would start with explaining why he was banned and continue with how long it will be for and warn him about the ctcp thing
<Riddell> nixternal: while probably good enough for the intended audience, the patch required was to gtk not nspluginviewier :)
<gnomefreak> stdin: hes in -ops
<Jucato> I already explained why
<stdin> gnomefreak: yeah, I meant on #k
<nixternal> Riddell: gotcha
<Jucato> and I was about to remove the ban earlier this morning until I saw him come back
<Riddell> nixternal: link to the appropriate part of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<nixternal> OK
<Riddell> nixternal: and highlight that you need to have feisty-proposed ("pre-released updates") enabled
* Riddell beds
<stdin> gnomefreak: he was banned for doing "init ctcp ping 0x00" multiple time, botabuse and random offtopic chatter
<nixternal> thanks Riddell, and g'nite
<gnomefreak> Riddell: so the --version-upgrade works for feisty>gutsy?
<stdin> gnomefreak: despite being warned
<gnomefreak> stdin: i know why he was :)
<Riddell> gnomefreak: mostly, yes
<gnomefreak> Riddell: ok
<gnomefreak> ty
<Jucato> this is going to be a stupid question... what version of GNOME will Gutsy be using?
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyGibbon/Beta/Kubuntu
<nixternal> ^^ Ladies and Gentlemen, Children of all ages....check it out :)
<Jucato> heh I thought you were answering my question :P
<Jucato> you're amazing at how you were able to produce such a long document :)
<Jucato> ah wait nixternal! you might want to include strigi-applet in there
<nixternal> do it for me :)
<nixternal> my fingers are bleeding
<Jucato> bwahaha Riddell has a screenshot in his blog :P
<nixternal> oh, that applet
<nixternal> the kicker applet that is
<nixternal> I will do that now
<Jucato> yep that one
<Jucato> what were you thinking?
<Jucato> er. "thinking of"
<nixternal> I have no idea..and that was the main thing I wanted to get a pic of at that
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> well, I know it is long overdue, but MS Paint can save .png files now :p
<nixternal> hahahahahahahahhaha
<Jucato> hahahah
<ScottK> nixternal: The GPG and S/MIME stuff we've had in the previous release notes could/should go in the KDEPIM section.
<nixternal> I was talking to a guy at Best Buy tonight and he said that was a nice addition
<nixternal> ScottK: isn't it in there?
<nixternal> argh, I must have copied over it when I pasted from kwrite
<nixternal> sorry, I will add that back in
<ScottK> If it is, I missed it.  I'll look again.
<nixternal> no, it isn't in there...I either copied over it, or when deleting my img links I may have grabbed a little to much
<Jucato> hm.. perhaps I should do a test upgrade now...
<nixternal> haha, a comcast employee commented on my blog
<ScottK> nixternal: Around here when I bitch to the Comcast techs about Comcast, they agree as long as it's not on a recorded line.
<nixternal> hrmm, strigi doesn't remember what it indexed previously ey?
<nixternal> a comcast line tech came over to my house after my repeated threats and cancellation of digital phone service today...and he walked the hood trying to find the problem...he not only located it, he fixed it, and then came back to my house with an update...he went way out of his way, which I cannot say I have ever seen with Comcast in the past
<nixternal> actually, he didn't come to my house, but the box is in my backyard for our side of the street
<ScottK> So let me know when you think you've put the encryption stuff back in to I can kvetch if you didn't do it right.
<nixternal> I am going to just copy and paste what you wrote 12 years ago :p
<ScottK> OK.  As long as you copy/paste better than you did last time, that should be fine.
<DaSkreech> Jucato: ping
<Jucato> pong
* Jucato gets the paddles
* Jucato waits for the serve
<ScottK> nixternal, need any screenshots?
<nixternal> I think I am covered for screenies
<Jucato> nixternal: your screenies are great. do you put the shadows there yourself?
<nixternal> yes
<Jucato> koolness
<Jucato> using? MS Paint?
<ScottK> Vista delux edition.
<Jucato> hehe anyway, I just saw the http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/kubuntu page for the first time, and thought we could use one of yours for updated screenies on that page
<nixternal> gimp
<nixternal> the only editor I somewhat know how to use
<Jucato> hahah
<Jucato> no Krita eh? :)
<nixternal> nope
<DaSkreech> how comes the libsoprano is out of date in gutsy?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: is that what you ping'ed me for?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: no it was along the same lines but I just figured I'd skip the other stuff
<Jucato> hah
* Jucato knows nothing about libsoprano though
<DaSkreech> Yeah but nepomuk depends on it and I'm thinking that since KDe4 is coming out for gutsy and work will start on pushing towards 4.1 we should have the libs there for people who want to help out
<Jucato> oh you mean KDE 4 packages... they will always be out of date... since we can't always keep up with SVN right? :)
<Jucato> waiting for beta 3 for the next set of packages
<DaSkreech> no
<DaSkreech> It's a package that's outside of KDE
<DaSkreech> for RDF
<Jucato> ah I see
<DaSkreech> the version in the reposis 0.9 the version on the site is 1.9 I think
<DaSkreech> nepomuk needs the new one.
<DaSkreech> how likely is it that it can be updated if a package is built
<DaSkreech>  I'm still not sure how packages in universe go with respects to version freezes
<Jucato> not sure... we're in beta freeze now right? and feature freeze too I think
<DaSkreech> right and Universe packages have to respect that as well
<Jucato> if ever, we could probably just include it in the same repos (kubuntu.org?) for kde4
<Jucato> nixternal would most probably know bitter
<nixternal> done and done
<DaSkreech> wow
<DaSkreech> that was quick :)
<nixternal> libsoprano is in the kde support stuff now right?
<DaSkreech> nixternal is the man ;-)
<Jucato> I doubt he was referring to sopranos
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I know it was still funny
<Jucato> yep it was
<DaSkreech> nixternal: yeah
<Jucato> for about 0.2 secs
<nixternal> no, the strigi applet screenshot and the gpg info
<Jucato> we know :)
<nixternal> the version we have now is for the KDE 4 Beta 2 release
<Jucato> yep
<nixternal> if they have updated it since, then it won't get updated until Beta 3 unfortunately, since no other application needs it
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<Jucato> um.. DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Si?
<Jucato> where did you see that it's current is 1.9?
<DaSkreech> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/soprano/soprano-1.90.0-beta1.tar.bz2?modtime=1190048817&big_mirror=0
<nixternal> Riddell: when you wake up, there is a nice little release notes page awaiting you :)
<nixternal> I like this set of release notes the best honestly
<Jucato> ah in trunk
<DaSkreech> And I jumped into #kde4-devel to ask about the URL for KDE4 showstoppers and somehow got peppered for it
<nixternal> this set will make it easier come time for the website release notes
<Jucato> yay :)
<DaSkreech> \o/
<Jucato> DaSkreech: ok saw it. was looking at the old SF site
<Jucato> and yeah, trunk/kdesupport/soprano/README says 1.9 too
<DaSkreech> Apparently nepmuk won't build
* Jucato has bad luck with strigi and nepomuk...
<DaSkreech> the two things I want really badly in KDe4
<Jucato> I was sort of looking forward to them... being able to tag files and search by tags
<DaSkreech>  then sonnet :(
<Jucato> it's the only sensible use I have of any desktop search
<Jucato> otherwise, find + grep = power!!
<DaSkreech> Man I should stop lusting after things in KDe4 seems to make them wither
<Jucato> kfind would have actually = power too if it didn't do reg exp by default...
<DaSkreech> Jucato: nepomuk is better :)
<Jucato> well yeah, but only if you got it to work
<Jucato> otherwise, my guns are on find, grep, and locate
<Jucato> nixternal: btw, that speedy gonzales is Freddy?
<DaSkreech> Yeah I guess having up todate dependencies in a KDE4 repo makes sense
<nixternal> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> hehe I knew it! :)
<nixternal> I got some really great pictures of him this weekend at the LUG from one of our other guys
* Jucato now has something to tease him about
<nixternal> that one, and a few more that probably were not good for the planet
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> ariba ariba!
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> he will be home in a couple of weeks, and I am going over to his parents for authentic mexican food...man I cannot wait
<Jucato> burritos and tacos!!
<nixternal> heh, neither of which are authentic
* DaSkreech breaks out the nose clothespin
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> oh man, there is this TV show on satellite where this guy travels the world and eats all kinds of exotic foods
<nixternal> and the nastiest yet, was in Riddell's neighborhood
<Jucato> The Nixternal Show!
<Jucato> oh really? what was it?
<nixternal> Haggis? I think that is what it is called....I couldn't stomach it
<DaSkreech> Which reminds me I need to write up a review of Vista
* Jucato checks
<nixternal> DaSkreech: I will help you. IT SUCKS!
<nixternal> there you go, done
<DaSkreech> yeah
* DaSkreech breaks out the nose clothespin
<DaSkreech> Stinks too
<nixternal> Vista kind of reminds me of this present I got for Christmas many years ago
<Jucato> oh no nixternal... I don't think that's the nastiest yet
* DaSkreech knows he's going to regret this story
<nixternal> the wrapping paper was really pretty, and it looked great, but low and behold, it contained the ugliest sweater I have ever seen in my life
<nixternal> Vista is kind of like that....nice wrapping with really crappy innards
<Jucato> nixternal: has that guy ever gone to our place yet?
<nixternal> Jucato: I have eaten some weird stuff, especially in Milaysia...but Haggis is something I will not even attempt to touch
<nixternal> Jucato: as a matter of fact, he has
<Jucato> nixternal: this one? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balut
<nixternal> he ate that in Viet Nam I believe
<nixternal> he ate some nasty stuff in Viet Nam
<nixternal> worms was the big one he ate that made me almost gag
<Jucato> hehe
<nixternal> something else, but I can't remember what it was
<Jucato> fertilized duck eggs :)
<nixternal> ahh, ya that was another one
<nixternal> but they didn't call it a duck, they called it something else and I can't remember now
<DaSkreech> did he ferti... never mind
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> just look at the images :)
<nixternal> http://travel.discovery.com/tv/bizarre-foods/bizarre-foods.html
<nixternal> there is his website
<Jucato> I eat only a part of that.. the part that becomes the egg, not the duck
<DaSkreech> what?
<DaSkreech> the egg becomes the duck
<Jucato> part of the egg is still unformed... the yolk part I guess, coz it's yellow :)
<Jucato> that one I eat. I don't eat the baby duck
<nixternal> go figure, haggis is listed in his top 10 most bizarre foods he has ever eaten
<nixternal> one of my favorite foods is filipino...ponset is how it is pronounced
<Jucato> "So off I go to Pateros, just outside Manila, for my Balut fest. If you havent eaten fertilized duck embryos, then you havent lived. They taste like teeny iron-y liver balls with a duck burp on the back end."
<Jucato> pansit?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> mmmmmmmm mmmmm goood!
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> there are about half a dozen kinds of pansit here...
<Jucato> yum yum :)
<nixternal> we had a lot of people from the Phillipines living on our base in Maryland at one point, and a couple worked for the Greeks diner, and they would make it special for the family, and I tell you what, it was the most delicious thing I have tasted
<Jucato> they say filipinos have a passion for good food :)
<Jucato> I can't really say, but I have a passion for eating good food :D
<nixternal> ca say is that duck he ate
<nixternal> he did not like that
<nixternal> ship worms was the other thing he ate
<Jucato> "You know you've been spending too much time in #kubuntu... when you start saying !es when someone speaks in Spanish"
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> oh well, I think it is time I get some sleep...see ya'll on the flipside of Beta! :)
<nixternal> g'nite
<Jucato> hehe g'night!
<Jucato> er.. k'night!
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<nixternal> nice
<nixternal> I am going to do that from now on
<Jucato> hahah
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: !!!
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech!
<Jucato> Hobbseeeeeeee!!!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<Hobbsee> nixternal: poke
<DaSkreech> Sleeping
<Jucato> zzzzZZzz
<DaSkreech> fg %jucato
<Lure> new kdepim enterprise snapshot in my ppa - testers appreciated
<Lure> there is new attachement list in header (like MS outlook) - but may still change
<_StefanS_> Lure: is it kmail that needs testing?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: the iso's work fine both cd and dvd. The only thing is usplash doesn't work all the time on amd64 (dont know exactly why).
<Lure> _StefanS_: kmail and korganizer were changed primarily (other changes are small/bug fixes)
<Jucato> (yay korganizer :P)
<Tonio_> ryanakca: hey :)
<Tonio_> ryanakca: is that you who told me about a new kdm-theme problem ?
<Tonio_> hi everyone :)
<Tonio_> Riddellkds uploaded with a second kdm theme as promissed
<Jucato> Tonio_: maybe I did?
<Jucato> if you meant the kdmtheme control module
<Tonio_> Jucato: ho that was you
<Tonio_> Jucato: yeah I haved seen the problem and I hate the solution, but maybe not the time to do it myself...
<Tonio_> I HAVE the solution
<Jucato> oooh what is it?
<Tonio_> Jucato: you have to write the selected theme in a /etc/default/kdm.d/30-kdm-theme file for example
<Tonio_> instead of hacking kdmrc
<Tonio_> shouldn't be that hard to do in the code
<Jucato> looked at the code, it's kinda hardcoded to use kdmrc... but that's just from a noob's point of view
<Tonio_> then to check which one is in use, you have to parse all the /etc/default/kdm.d/ files and get the highest value
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hey ;) weren't you searching for some code to perform ? ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: this one is interesting :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: sure?!
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: package hint : kdm-theme
<_StefanS_> A bug I reckon ;)
<_StefanS_> ah.. remove the userlist? :)
<Jucato> Tonio_: um.. another problem is that the file in /etc/default/kdm.d/ changes a lot
<Jucato> _StefanS_: nope
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: done :)
<Jucato> right now it's 20_kubuntu_default_setting...
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: kdm theme writes the new theme in kdmrc, that doesn't work in kubuntu since we use /etc/Default/kdm.d to set kdm settings
<Jucato> who knows what number or name we'll reach :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the value is currently in 20-kubuntu-default-settings
<Tonio_> can be overwritten via a 30-xxxxxxxxx file in that folder
<Jucato> _StefanS_: kdmtheme is a kcontrol module to graphically manage KDM themes. but is hardcoded to use the kdmrc and its values
<Jucato> so while Tonio_ was able to fix a "No Administrator Mode" bug (yay!!!) this new bug makes it practically useless :(
<_StefanS_> Jucato: correction. I fixed that one ;)
<Jucato> _StefanS_: oh you did?! kooool!
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: so kdmtheme should just look into the kubuntu-fied kdmrc then.
<Jucato> one day, when I know about KControl modules, I'll ask you what happened
* Jucato nods
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'll fix that, no problem.
* Jucato wonders if the parser (or whatever you call that thing that will read the config) will be case sensitive
<Jucato> Tonio_: could I ask what was the reason behind the change from /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc to /etc/default/kdm.d/ ?
* Jucato apologizes to _StefanS_ for misattribution
<_StefanS_> thats ok
<Tonio_> Jucato: dynamic configuration
<Jucato> hm.. ok :)
* Jucato will pretend he understood
<Tonio_> Jucato: sure, the point is that putting specific kubuntu settings meant to hack the kdmrc file via a postinst script, which is kinda ugly
<Jucato> ah I see
<Jucato> ok got it :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: now you can simply create a file and the different files are parsed for the settings
<Tonio_> Jucato: same reason httpd.conf has been split in debian I'd say ;)
<Tonio_> Jucato: don't mind for _StefanS_he wants to contribute like all of us ;)
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: btw he asked me what to do yesterday :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: isn't it ? :)
<Jucato> he's like a hungry hippo... asking for more code to chew on
<Jucato> :P
<_StefanS_> right :)
<Jucato> ok. it just creates one tiny problem for that small kdmtheme. I guess now we would have to maintain that fork on our own.
<Jucato> er.. s/we/_StefanS_/
<Tonio_> Jucato: yep, and since he does it 100 times better than I would do it myself, I prefer to delegate :)
<Jucato> s/our/his/
<Jucato> heheeh wise choice :)
<Jucato> er.. smart move
* Jucato headdesks for not thinking/speaking/typing stragiht
<Jucato> straight&
<Jucato> bah!
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: fyi I already tested locally the solution of creating a kdm.d file supperior to 20-xxxx, containing THEME="/path/to/the/theme"
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: it works like a charm
<_StefanS_> Jucato: dont worry, I'm having a bad keyboard day myself :)
<Jucato> well I guess  it's better to make typos in here than in code...
<Jucato> _StefanS_: I'd love to see your solution afterwards. kdmtheme is quite small that I can probably grasp the changes
<Tonio_> _StefanS_, Jucato: just use a french keyboard, on a mac, and that's it :)
<Tonio_> no more keyboard issue
<Tonio_> except some specific chars are a bit nasty to type :)
<Jucato> hehehe
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: should we implement it like one to many like you just suggested with kdm.d ?
<Jucato> does this new implementation of kdm.d honor filenames with higher numbers? like 30-foo will be read before 20-foo?
<Jucato> or does it only take one file?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: just make kdmtheme create one file and set it's config in it
<ryanakca> Tonio_: nope... not a new one...
<Tonio_> why having many files ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: right.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: your kdm.d thingy confused me :)
<Tonio_> ryanakca: why not a new one ?
<ryanakca> Tonio_:  I do think I told you about one quite a while back though.... something about a vertical line in the theme
<Tonio_> ryanakca: that's way better having several files on that point
<Jucato> Tonio_: but will that file name remain constant through any update/release?
<_StefanS_> ah.. PAE = 4gb memory available
<_StefanS_> at last.
<ryanakca> Tonio_: well.... I haven't told you about one recently :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: yes since the kubuntu-default-settings file will always be the 20-xxx one
* Riddell searches for a beta release image
<Tonio_> Jucato: therefore it cannot overwrite the value set in a 30-xxx file :)
<Riddell> http://www.flickr.com/photos/eean/747241740/in/set-72157600747318486/  has kubuntu
<Tonio_> ryanakca: is that really confusing ?
<Riddell> http://meni.livne.org/gallery/strathclyde/IMG_0008  too, neither great
<Tonio_> ryanakca: this looks like very comfortable to me....
<ryanakca> Tonio_: *scratches his head and looks for the confusing part
* Jucato scratches his own head...
* _StefanS_ scrathes his balls.
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> christmas balls?
<_StefanS_> always different.
<_StefanS_> yes.
<Jucato> :D
<Tonio_> Riddelldo you know a way to make a kdm screen snapshot except via a VM ?
<Jucato> hm.. so let me get this straight, if there were 2 files in kdm.d/, the one with a higher filename will be the one that gets read right?
<Tonio_> Riddell that's for the preview.png file of the new kdm theme..... don't know how to proceed
<ryanakca> Tonio_: you could try imagemagic from TTY1... export DISPLAY=:0 type thing...
<Tonio_> ryanakca: right
<Riddell> never managed it myself
<ryanakca> Tonio_: sleep 10 && import -window root -display :0 screenshot.png
* Jucato doesn't know how to make magick...
<Jucato> _StefanS_: hm.. so let me get this straight, if there were 2 files in kdm.d/, the one with a higher filename will be the one that gets read right? (sorry forgot to direct the question)
<ryanakca> (all from TTY)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: yes, my understanding as well.
<Jucato> hm.. so your code needs to have a sorting thingy? coz the previous implementation only read one file: kdmrc
<Jucato> heh sorry, I'll let you go and code it.. then I'll just look at it :)
* ryanakca brb
<Jucato> thought it was a very low hanging bug that I could work on.. :P
<Lure> _StefanS_, Jucato: can you hack kdm theme to show ~/.face.icon (if exists) instead of black head ?
<_StefanS_> Lure: probably yes
<Lure> _StefanS_: that would be cool - then you can change face in System Settings -> About Me
<Jucato> hm... actually it's just a setting in kdm
<Lure> Jucato: really? So why are we not using it?
<ryanakca> Tonio_: export DISPLAY=:0 && sleep 10 && import -window root -display :0 screenshot.png           from TTY[1-6] ...
<Jucato> Lure: in Login Manager -> Users tab, the User Image Source is set to Admin by default. it should be User, admin
<Jucato> which will let the Users icon be used if there is one, and an admin default if there isn't
<Lure> Tonio_: ^^^ please change that default in k-d-s
<Jucato> FaceSource=PreferUser
<Jucato> in kdmrc
<Jucato> it's disabled so the default AdminOnly is used
<Riddell> hmm, shame he's not a bit more happy http://gallery.cryos.net/aKademy2007/DSC_0738.JPG.html
<Lure> Jucato: great - I really do not see much point in having face icons that all look the same...
<Jucato> hahah :)
* Jucato ->setStatus( dinner );  // no this isn't an auto-away :P
<Lure> Riddell: better? http://muse.19inch.net/~lure/Tonio1.jpg
<Lure> Riddell: http://muse.19inch.net/~lure/Tonio2.jpg
<_StefanS_> forbidden..
<_StefanS_> ah there it is
<Lure> _StefanS_: ups, should work now
<Lure> Riddell: that is from Ubuntu-HR event where Tonio_ was speaker
* Lure has never showed them to Tonio_ ;-)
<_StefanS_> has Tonio never showered ? :)
<_StefanS_> oh.. I read it wrong.
<_StefanS_> just kidding :D
<Riddell> Lure: I went with aseigo http://kubuntu.org/index2.php
<Riddell> Lure: I'll keep the tonio ones for release candidate
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ping
<Jucato> hi Hobbseeeeee!!!! :)
<jjesse> mroning :)
<Hobbsee> heya Jucato!
<Hobbsee> hi jjesse!
<Jucato> moin jjesse
<jjesse> hello Hobbsee
<jjesse> isn't it afternoon for you jucato?
<Jucato> buzz
<Jucato> evening :)
<Jucato> and it's almost, if not already, midnight for Hobbsee
* Jucato forgot if it was +3 or +4 hours away
<Hobbsee> 10.30pm
<Hobbsee> must be time to start cooking dinner.
<Jucato> oh lol too advanced :)
<Jucato> bah! I was thinking of NZ
<Goliath23> hi, is anyone experiencing the problem in gutsy where "eject" ejects the cdrom but immediately closes the tray again? I already disabled hal and dbus, but the problem persists. I wonder who is responsible for closing the tray...
<Goliath23> doplhin maybe?
<Goliath23> or a kde service gone mad?
<_StefanS_> goblins?
<Goliath23> :) who knows. I'd like to find the error, but I don't know where to look.
<Goliath23> is there any chance to find out who is closing the tray right away? its pretty annoying :)
<_StefanS_> hmm maybe watch a top -s 1 ?
<_StefanS_> is it the console command 'eject' that you're using?
<Goliath23> I must say that I have an edgy->feisty->gutsy system... incremental dist-upgrades. so maybe that's the cause I experience it and others don't
<Goliath23> _StefanS_: yes
<_StefanS_> uhm well it could be
<_StefanS_> i had some of those aswell
<_StefanS_> but...
<_StefanS_> did a top reveal anything?
<Goliath23> oh, udevd uses 97% right now!
<_StefanS_> reinsdtall udev then
<_StefanS_> remember to apt-get --purge remove udev
<Goliath23> hm
<Goliath23> i'd like to find out why the update breaks.
<Goliath23> to prevent other users from experiencing this.
<_StefanS_> yes, but then backup the udev rules, and reinstall, diff them afterwards. I know there were alot of udev rules updated lately
<Goliath23> okay
* Jucato wonders why the libxine-extracodecs was suddenly just removed for gutsy...
<Riddell> it's not used any more
<Riddell> libxine1-ffmpeg is current one
<Jucato> ok. gonna be a support nightmare for the first few weeks :)
<Goliath23> funny, if I start udevd the cpu usage increases slowly but steadily from 9% to 97% over a couple of minutes..
<Hobbsee> Jucato: uh, removed?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yep. no libxine-extracodecs package anymore
<Jucato> not even a virtual or meta
<Hobbsee> Jucato: uh, that's bad.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: who filed the removal request?
<Jucato> dunno
<Hobbsee> oh wait
<Goliath23> _StefanS_: purging udev would remove the whole system :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: no, we need to find out who removed that
<_StefanS_> Goliath23: ah yep because of dependencies.. try just reinstall it then
<Jucato> Hobbsee: ok. I thought it was a well known fact amongst you dev folks :)
* Jucato actually forgot to ask about it last week
<Goliath23> _StefanS_: and removing /etc/udev beforehand?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: nope.  and that definetly should nto have been removed - that transitional package needs to stay, and the remover needs LARTing
<Jucato> hahah
<_StefanS_> Goliath23: just move it yes
<_StefanS_> Goliath23: I wont be responsible for your system however ;)
<Goliath23> not?! :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yeah. I mean we could probably update all our docs to say "libxine1-ffmpeg"... but I doubt everyone would know that for the first weeks/months
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it's not that - it's that it'll break the upgrade path, for both dapper and gutsy
<Hobbsee> er, dapper and feisty
<Jucato> oh that too?
* Jucato didn't that it would
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: you therE?
<Jucato> (maybE?)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: likely - unless all of the deps have been changed to require the new package
<Jucato> gonna compare deps
<Jucato> ok how the hell am I going to do that? hahah! nvm
<Hobbsee> Jucato: oh, c&r should be OK
<Jucato> Hobbsee: at least on feisty, it seems that libxine-extracodecs just installs libxine1-ffmpeg too
<Jucato> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libs/libxine-extracodecs
<Hobbsee> Jucato: looks like there are c&r's there - i thought we had to keep the metapackages, for some reason
<Jucato> um. c&r's? conflicts & recommends?
<Hobbsee> replaces
* Jucato headdesks.
<Jucato> heh dang these terminologies watchamacalit
<Jucato> so all's well (except for the support end)?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yep
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ping #2
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: the problem is that when kdmtheme writes the changes back, it doesn't use the /etc/default/kdm.d/, right?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yo !
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: we need to fix https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/99535 - filterset G is now EB&W, and is also completely undistributable.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99535 in kubuntu-default-settings "[Suggestion] Change the list of Adblock filters" [High,Confirmed] 
<Hobbsee> and i dont know how they're diong the filter number stuff, and if it's required.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: it reads/writes the theme value in kdmrc, while it should write that in /etc/default/kdm.d/3_xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that's it
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: got it.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I just wanted to confirm it.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: also note that if the file still doesn't exist (first use) it should read the file from 20-xxxxxxx
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'm there !!!
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: are you?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: so 20 is default, and 30 is customizeD?
<Hobbsee> where's there?
<_StefanS_> Not here
<_StefanS_> or there
<_StefanS_> :D
<Jucato> where?
<Jucato> ugh!
<_StefanS_> what?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yes
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ok
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'm fine, despite lot of work........ I'm on my contrib day tomorrow, I can wait to be on friday :)
<Jucato> Tonio_: can the /kdm.d/ also include Lure's request? or is that better done in kdmrc directly?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ah, cool :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: what's his request ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: commit it to bzr - we're grabbing a variety of bugfixes
<Tonio_> Jucato: as long as it is something people might want to tweak, it should be in kdm.d
<Jucato> Tonio_: <Lure> _StefanS_, Jucato: can you hack kdm theme to show ~/.face.icon (if exists) instead of black head ?
<Jucato> it's most probably a one-time deal
<Tonio_> Jucato: impossible.......
<Jucato> huh?
<Tonio_> Jucato: ~ is undefined while at kdm :)
<Jucato> er..
<Jucato> hold on a sec
<Jucato> let me paste
<Tonio_> hum wait, that might work indeed
<Tonio_> Jucato: yes paste please :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: what to commit to bzr ?
<ScottK> Riddell: If there's an error in the Beta release notes, is it to late to change them?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: the fix for that bug
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: kds is already commited, nothing is waiting for commit here.....
<Hobbsee> ScottK: kubuntu ones?  no, dont think so
<Jucato> Tonio_: <Jucato> Lure: in Login Manager -> Users tab, the User Image Source is set to Admin by default. it should be User, admin
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Yes.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: oh, that's right, it's not in kdebase.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh filterset :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yes :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: okay I'll fix that toonight
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we should use a public licence list then
<ScottK> In the KDEPIM section the bit about GPG config issues applies to upgrades from 7.04 too.  Not sure how the upgrading from 6.10 bit got in there.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: ^^
<Jucato> Tonio_: <Jucato> FaceSource=PreferUser in kdmrc
<Tonio_> Jucato: added to my todo
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: easylist works well - unsure if it's GPL. should check that
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: added to my tomorrow's todo
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I'll just fix it then.
<Jucato> heheh :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I think it is
<Hobbsee> ScottK: right.  please fix ASAP - no one double checked those notes
<Hobbsee> or, pitti or someone may have, actually
<Riddell> ScottK: no, it's a wiki
<ScottK> It's fixed.
<Riddell> thanks
<ScottK> At least as soon as it gets done saving ....
<Jucato> Tonio_: a growing todo list :)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | 7.10 Beta out
<Tonio_> Jucato: well I'm paid to contribute on friday so I have to do it well :)
<Jucato> hahah :)
<Jucato> nice :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: which doesn't prevent me from contributing the rest of the week but that's different :)
<Tonio_> but as for now I am paid to work................. seya all :)
<Jucato> hehe see ya!
<Jucato> and thanks
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ping me for any bug I may be able to close according to you :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: email also is nice :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ah, true, i hadnt gotten to that yet.  it's listed on the rc list, so...
<Riddell> Tonio_: have you looked at dholbach's patch page?
<Riddell> Tonio_: http://daniel.holba.ch/sponsoring/  there's three kubuntu related bugs there with patches
<Goliath23> could soneone with a "fresh" gutsy installation please tar /etc/udev and put it on a webspace?
<Goliath23> my rules seem to be fscked up and the reinstall-method didn't work... I'd like to diff them to see what's wrong..
<Goliath23> nobody?
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<Jucato> Goliath23: sorry, no fresh gutsy here
<nixternal> Hobbsee: you rang?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yeah, about the release ntoes
<nixternal> yes?
<Hobbsee> however, beta's out now, so i'm hoping someone fixed them
<nixternal> what was wrong with them?
<Jucato> yay nixternal! :)
<nixternal> yay what?
<nixternal> you are the 2nd person to say "yay" to me this morning :)
<nixternal> actually, the other person said hooray
<Jucato> yay release notes? yay you're here? yay you're you?
<jjesse> yay its thursday?
<nixternal> yay!
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> yay it's 2 hours till friday?
<Hobbsee> i'ts friday here...
<Hobbsee> no work todya - yay
<Hobbsee> !
<Riddell> happy friday Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :D
<Hobbsee> happy dentist appoitnment!  not!
<jjesse> boo dentists
<jjesse> did you know that dentists have the highest suicide rate amongst all medical professionals?
<Tm_T> jjesse: after seen your mouth, I dont wonder
* Tm_T hides
<jjesse> wow
* jjesse didn't realize Tm_T has seen pictures
<Hobbsee> heh
<Tm_T> jjesse: I'm your dentist
<Hobbsee> why has no one called a kubuntu meeting yet?
<jjesse> what would we talk about?
<Tm_T> jjesse: your teeth
<jjesse> wow
<Tm_T> waitwait, this is not #mad-dentists ?!
* Jucato just had a tooth extraction (supposed to be a root canal) + 6 dental um. "fillings" all last month...
<Jucato> talk about? Dolphin!!! :)
<nixternal> I just realized something...
<nixternal> I didn't disconnect last night at all
<jjesse> yay maybe your blog post wokred
<nixternal> heh
<Jucato> nixternal: congrats!
<nixternal> why thanks :)
<Jucato> you weren't dancing so I didn't notice it too :)
<nixternal> hrmm, anyone seen the new Lotus Notes Symphony from IBM?
<jjesse> is that the open office spin off?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> it is pretty nice
<nixternal> as it stands, much nicer than OOo
<jjesse> better the OOo or worse?  i heard it was eclispe based?
<nixternal> ya, everything IBM does has some sort of Eclipse use nowadays I think
<Goliath23> Jucato: I thnk any gutsy installation not updated from edgy and feisty would do...
<nixternal> :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: oh aye, kubuntu meeting sometime next week?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: mmm....i planned for this week, but i suck.
<jcastro> hi guys, I'm trying to schedule the sessions for ubuntu open week: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Prep
<nixternal> there you go jcastro, Riddell poked his head in right as you joined, as did Hobbsee :)
* Hobbsee lost a week somewhere there.
<jcastro> I have 2 slots for kubuntu, if someone wants to run the sessions
<jcastro> nixternal: thanks!
<Hobbsee> jcastro: what was yoru old nick?  you sound familar, but not by that nick.
* nixternal beats Hobbsee to the punch, and voluntells Jucato :)
<nixternal> whiprush Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> ah!
<nixternal> hehe, HE IS BACK!
<Jucato> huh what?!?!?
<Hobbsee> that's what was coming to mind
<jcastro> Hobbsee: hi btw!
<Hobbsee> welcome back, whiprush!
<jcastro> thanks!
<Hobbsee> hiya!
<nixternal> so who wants to do the openweek talks? I say Jucato rocks at least one of them! :)
* Jucato is lost and confused... 
<nixternal> quit trying to snake your way out
<nixternal> :p
<Jucato> no seriously.. I was too busy trying to make sense of the CC meeting :)
<nixternal> hahaha, me too
<n8k99> is there something i can help out with?
<n8k99> you know fetch coffee, sweep up the floors, put away chairs
<n8k99> ?
<Jucato> tea would be fine
<Jucato> nixternal: was that pre-typed and copy-pasted? :D
<n8k99> um, i'm an american, we don't do tea, sorry
<nixternal> I just typed that up
<Jucato> lol nice
<nixternal> n8k99: speak for yourself :)
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> I am addicted to tea, green tea
* n8k99 mutters
<Jucato> I'm Asian, I do everything
<nixternal> and now, my sister has turned me on to black tea
* Jucato wants the brown rice tea, but is too expensive
<Riddell> I'm sure Tonio_ could do an openweek talk (probably on the friday), he can talk for France
<allee> nixternal: your sister has good taste
<nixternal> allee: that is really good stuff
* allee nods
* Jucato breathes a sigh of relief
<sebas> Jucato: Make sure no one quotes you :-)
<sebas> <Jucato> I'm Asian, I do everything
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> haha, that guy said that the florida loco was a micky mouse organisation that is a little goofy...that was good
<Jucato> ok ok.. I take it back :)
<sebas> Out of context, that offers lots of fun
* n8k99 hands Jucato a cup of brown rice
<nixternal> Jucato: hahahaha, I didn't even see that
<Jucato> n8k99: er.. tea.. :)
<n8k99> oops
<manchicken> Did we have to patch kdelibs to get it to compile under GCC 4.1?
<Riddell> manchicken: probably
<manchicken> Okay, I have a buddy who's a gentoo user who's complaining about kdelibs not compiling under fcc4.1
<manchicken> gcc*
<nixternal> oh man....I bet 4.1 is the whole reason I am having an issue with this package
* nixternal gets to lookin'
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep, no problem on friday :)
<Riddell> jcastro: a volunteer there
<manchicken> Tonio_: What's happenin'?
<nixternal> wasabi Tonio_!
<Riddell> manchicken: we're looking for people to do talks at openweek
<Tonio_> hey guys :)
<manchicken> Riddell: About what?
<Riddell> kubuntu
<jcastro> Tonio_: sweet, what time slot?
<Riddell> manchicken: know any loud people into kubuntu?
<Tonio_> I'm at work, no time to really speak with you :) let's rediscuss this tomorrow please :)
<manchicken> Well, yeah, but any particular people?
<manchicken> Riddell: There's a crazy scotsman that I'm aware of :)
<Tonio_> jcastro: can we make a point tomorrow ? I can prepare something, of course, preferably for friday
<manchicken> Where is openweek?
<Riddell> on IRC
<Tonio_> jcastro: no matter when just tomorrow is okay, I'll be there all day long
<manchicken> Tonio_: Need a perler?
<jcastro> Tonio_: yeah feel free to ping me whenever.
<manchicken> Riddell: Ah.  When?
<Tonio_> jcastro:
<Tonio_> jcastro: sure
<Riddell> manchicken: a months time https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Prep
<Riddell> manchicken: fancy doing a talk?
<manchicken> Riddell: I suppose I could look into it.  Are we looking for highly technical talks, endorsements, user walk-throughs, other?
<Riddell> manchicken: jcastro knows all
<manchicken> jcastro: Same question
<jcastro> manchicken: can you give me 10 minutes or so? phone call.
<jcastro> but basically, it can be whatever you guys want it to be
<manchicken> jcastro: Oh, I guess so.
<jcastro> so you can do like, a developer outreach, or tutorials
<manchicken> jcastro: You don't want to tell me that.
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> haha
<manchicken> jcastro: I could give a 4-hour talk on why the US government should begin implementing Kubuntu immediately in order to protect national security.
<manchicken> jcastro: And I really could, too.
<manchicken> Oh crikey, Verizon just sent me a document titled "Customer Proprietary Network Information Notice"
<Jucato> nixternal: what's the license for the Community Doc pages again?
<nixternal> cc-by-sa garbage
<Jucato> oh...
<Jucato> ok :)
<Jucato> no -nc?
<nixternal> nope
<Jucato> ah nvm.. I just realized they were 2 different docs :P
<Jucato> *slightly*
<Goliath23> could any1 with a running gutsy please tar his /etc/udev folder and put it on a webspace for me (or email it, msg for the address please)
<Riddell> Goliath23: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/udev.tar.gz
<jjesse> did anyone see the question on beta/kubuntu/feedback on whehter or not kubuntu is getting apparmor and compiz -fusion by default?
<gnomefreak> for gutsy it wont
<gnomefreak> kubuntu is waiting on kde4 to use its kwin effects last i heard
<jjesse> maybe we should make sure the release notes explain that?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: does anyone *read* that?
<gnomefreak> jjesse: i agree they should but they should also note it is installible
<jjesse> release notes or the feedback page?
<Hobbsee> feedback page
<jjesse> i hope so :)
<gnomefreak> or atleast on kubuntu beta release wiki
<Goliath23> Riddell: tank you!
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: aware of any reason the konvi changes that were made in gutsy got reverted, at least on the beta live cd?
<Hobbsee> there's no changelog entry for it
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: there were changes made to konv?
<Hobbsee> coreymon77: yes
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: like what?
<Hobbsee> Tab position, nicklist theme, tray icon, etc.
<coreymon77> oh, in other words, nothing that would affect me, since the tray icon doesnt work in the first place
<Hobbsee> !doesnt work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: im on a mac
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: using macports and x11.app
<coreymon77> there are not tray icons as far as i know
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: that explain it
<coreymon77> ?
<Hobbsee> running kubuntu?  got no idea, i'm not much of a fan of mac's
<Jucato> nixternal: you there?
<Jucato> nixternal: anyway, I was referring to this earlier when I mentioned strigi applet: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2973
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: no, im running mac os x
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: im just using konversation on it
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: mac os is unix
<Hobbsee> right
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: so there is nothing stopping it from using a linux program
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: all you need is an x11 compatability layer
<coreymon77> which apple proides
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: its not perfect in terms of integration, but it works
<Hobbsee> right
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: one of the integration problems being that i cant copy and paste from aqua apps (native mac os apps) to x11 apps
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: meaning that if i want to copy a url form firefox into irc, i have to open a macos irc client, called colloquy, which is why i am often connected on two clients at once
<Hobbsee> ouch. would be much easier to run straight kubuntu
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: that is true, but then i would have to dual boot
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: its no big deal, thats the only thing that doesnt work
<coreymon77> if i click on a link it opens in firefox, i can copy from konversation to an aqua app
<coreymon77> everything else is normal, just no tray icon
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you'd better reply to sho - it looks like you merged my changes in anwyay.
<Hobbsee> and i'd prefer not to be the one who has to take the shit for every upstream, particularly for things i didnt put into the archive.
<Jucato> :P
* Jucato offers Hobbsee some <insert calming drink>
<Hobbsee> gets a bit boring, after a while, tbh.
<Jucato> yeah it does...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: which changes ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: http://rafb.net/p/nt3Vva97.html
<jeroenvrp> I read in the beta discription that strigi is installed by default, not on my (upgraded) installation
<jeroenvrp> kubuntu-desktop is installed
<jeroenvrp> I only have libstrigihtmlgui0, libstreams0, libsearchclient and libcluceneindix0
<jeroenvrp> no strigi-daemon or client is installed
<jeroenvrp> do I miss a meta package?
<Jucato> hm.. are we having problems with packages marked as recommends?
<ScottK> jeroenvrp: I'm not certain, but I think that's correct since it's a recommends, not a depends.
<ScottK> Recommends get installed when the package is installed, but not when it's upgraded.
<ScottK> If it did, stuff people removed would always get reinstalled.
<jeroenvrp> ScottK: but it says installed by default
<jeroenvrp> so do I miss more than strigi
<ScottK> jeroenvrp: And it is for new installations.
<Jucato> ScottK: which would be a problem for upgraders... right?
<jeroenvrp> yes, but how to get the added default software for upgraded
<jeroenvrp> Jucato: indeed
<ScottK> jeroenvrp: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.
<Hobbsee> use --install-recommends
<ScottK> or what Hobbsee says.
<ScottK> is even better.
<Hobbsee> or whatever the syntax is
<jeroenvrp> so apt-get install --install-recommends kubuntu-desktop
<jeroenvrp> or apt-get install --reinstall --install-recommends kubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> jeroenvrp: did you upgrade manually or through adept?
<jeroenvrp> Jucato: manually
<ScottK> jeroenvrp: You won't hurt anything if you get it wrong, so just give it a try.
* Jucato wonders if it would be the same from adept
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: sho_ again.......
<jeroenvrp> Jucato: well adept did not work when I tried it, but Riddell has solved that
<coreymon77> guys
<jeroenvrp> I will tey
<jeroenvrp> try
<coreymon77> what provides the kde systray
<Hobbsee> kicker
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'll have a look tomorrow, but I'm starting to be veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeery bored by this guy
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I didn't revert anything
<Jucato> coreymon77: kicker?
<jeroenvrp> but still it will indeed a initial dissapointment for upgraders
<coreymon77> okay
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: do you have kdesudo installed?
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: yes
<jeroenvrp> allthough does not work
<jeroenvrp> as you proberly know
<jeroenvrp> there are bugreports about that
<Riddell> doesn't work?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: looks like his only concern in life is that one distro over the world decided to change a _few_ settings by default........ I must say I don't understand
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: heh
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: Bug #144722 and Bug #140793
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144722 in kdesudo "kdesu leads to no permission for X" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144722
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140793 in ubuntu "Starting applications as a different non-root user (kdesu -u) does not work after upgrade to Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140793
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: second bug is a kdesudo bug, concerning the first I'd be interested to try to reproduce this, really
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: I think they are the same
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: seems sensible
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: I'll have a look tomorrow, can you ping me then please ?
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: see #144722 for my comment
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: I try to remenber
<jeroenvrp> but I'm not the only one as you know
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: btw: when starting adept or other root-needed-things from guidance, it works
<jeroenvrp> but not from konsole and 'run command'
<jeroenvrp> so the only way I can start e.g. konqueror as root, is to use sux
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: oh another thing; when I do 'sudo konqueror' it starts konqueror, but as myself, not as root (same as with kdesudo)
<jeroenvrp> I will add this
<stdin> jeroenvrp: "kdesudo konqueror" works here (starts konqueror as root), but I see the other bugs happening
<jeroenvrp> stdin: are sure it starts at as root
<stdin> yeah, I can enter lost+found in my filesystems
<stdin> (a root only thing)
<jeroenvrp> mmm
<stdin> $HOME is still set to my home, but the UID is set to 0 (root)
<jeroenvrp> Error: "/tmp/ksocket-jeroenzvlc9S" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<jeroenvrp> that is what I get
<stdin> yeah, I get those too. got them with kdesu back in feisty too
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: no issue here with konsole using kdesudo + something
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: I suspect the -u option just doesn't work as excepted
<stdin> kdesudo xterm      is a good test
<jeroenvrp> stdin: that works
<Jucato> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-jucato" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Jucato> kdesu konqueror
<Tonio_> stdin: works for me
<Tonio_> Jucato: you get that one also with sudo
<Tonio_> Jucato: doesn't break sudo btw
<Jucato> can't recall.. have never used sudo w/ GUI apps :)
* Jucato is a good boy
<Tonio_> % sudo konqueror                                                                                                                                                 [1.52 0.70 - 38% 3%] 
<Tonio_> [sudo]  password for tonio:
<Tonio_> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-tonioIKxYsv" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Tonio_> Error: "/tmp/kde-tonio1ctaZO" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Tonio_> sorry for the paste ;)
<Jucato> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jeroenvrp> kdesu gimp, also works
<Tonio_> but yeah, everything seems to mean that the -u option is broken, I have to have a look tomorrow
<Jucato> hehe sorry couldn't resist :)
<jeroenvrp> seems only a problem with kde apps
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: kdesudo -u user command
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: I'm pretty sure that doesn't work......
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: correct, doesnt work
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: okay I'll have a look tomorrow
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: can be a sudo or a kdesudo bug, I don't know
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: what about a sudo -u user command ????
<Tonio_> does it work ?
<jeroenvrp> sudo -u test kwrite
<jeroenvrp> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<jeroenvrp> same
<jeroenvrp> so maybe indeed a sudo -u problem
<stdin> sudo never worked like that
<stdin> it doesn't do anything to allow connection to X from a different user
<jeroenvrp> stdin: indeed
<jeroenvrp> I can do non x-applications
<jeroenvrp> with sudo -u
<jeroenvrp> I have to go to dinner
<jeroenvrp> bye
<Jucato> with sudo -u you have to go to dinner? O.o
<jeroenvrp> Jucato: yes Gutsy can also make my dinner :-)
<Jucato> :)
<jeroenvrp> but still it can't make coffee :-(
<Jucato> but it has lots of Kaffeine! :)
<jeroenvrp> Jucato: yes, allthough I prefer SM
<jeroenvrp> smplayer that is :-)
<Jucato> heheh
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: I suspect a sudo bug not a kdesudo one yes
<jeroenvrp> ScottK: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install --install-recommends kubuntu-desktop, did the trick
<ScottK> Someon (not me as I'm busy) ought to add the to the beta release notes wiki page.
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: I don't know, but I'm not a developer :-(
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp: same for me :)
<jeroenvrp> ScottK: it adds:
<jeroenvrp>   pxljr rdesktop restricted-manager-core restricted-manager-kde splix strigi-applet strigi-daemon strigi-plugins
<jeroenvrp>   ttf-unfonts-core xdg-utils xresprobe xsltproc
* ScottK says again the someone other than he ought to update the wiki page....
<jeroenvrp> Tonio_: ah
* jeroenvrp goes to test strigi
<jeroenvrp> oh no dinner
<jeroenvrp> grrr
<manchicken> Anybody ever gotten a blackberry to work with kontact before/
<Goliath23> Riddell: hi, have you tried the new patch for the icon spacing bug in ksplash?
<coreymon77> hey guys
<Goliath23> it works now *big promise* :)
<coreymon77> my brother was telling me someting about being able to see and control my kubuntu box through x11 on my mac
<coreymon77> what is that called?
<Riddell> Goliath23: bug number?
<Goliath23> *fighting with launchpad*
<Goliath23> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ksplash-engine-moodin/+bug/41407
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 41407 in ksplash-engine-moodin "Kubuntu's Ksplash icons are too close to each other" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Goliath23> Riddell: last comment contains the patch. and don't forget do use the new Theme.rc from three comments above. it was probably overwritten by an update from yesterday..
<coreymon77> my brother was telling me someting about being able to see and control my kubuntu box through x11 on my mac
<coreymon77> what is that called?
<coreymon77> i forget what he told me it was
<Goliath23> krfb?
<coreymon77> do you guys know
<coreymon77> no, it was x something
<Goliath23> krfb is a remote desktop server, you could try that. I think you can connect to it via some vnc client from a mac-box ... If you want to connect from a linux box you can use it's counterpart krdc
<stdin> x11vnc ?
<coreymon77> x something (second word i think starts with an f)
<coreymon77> x forwarding!
<coreymon77> thats it
<Goliath23> coreymon77: what do you want to do with it?
<coreymon77> use it to be able to see and control my kubuntu box from my macbook
<coreymon77> useful for when im doing support stuff on the kubuntu channel
<coreymon77> Goliath23: hwo do i do it
<Goliath23> coreymon77: did you try krfb and <insertsomemac-vnc client>
<Goliath23> ?
<Goliath23> its probably more easy to setup and use
<coreymon77> i was told its done by ssh
<Goliath23> krfb should already be in your kubuntu start menu
<coreymon77> i know that
<coreymon77> but the people on the mac channel say to do it by ssh
<Goliath23> coreymon77: if you rely on rounting the traffic through ssh and use port 20, then you probably want to use x-forwarding.. if not, you can easily use krfb
<coreymon77> Goliath23: i just want to be able to see and control my kubuntu box from my macbook at normal speeds so i can see what other people are seeing when i help them without having to actually go to my desktop box
<coreymon77> Goliath23: whats the best way to do that, x forwarding or kfrb
<coreymon77> ?
<Goliath23> thats exactly what krfb/krdc is for.. i use it to help my brother with his kubuntu issues remotely. and it works fine over a poor dsl line
<coreymon77> okay
<Goliath23> on the kubuntu box you have to start krfb and configure it to always accept connections with password or use one-time invitations
<coreymon77> does it help that both computers are on the same network?
<Goliath23> coreymon77: yes it helps, because most likely you won't have to configure the firewall to allow connections to port 5900 or so (which is used by krfb)
<coreymon77> i use torrent a lot, so my macbook is on dmz for this netowrk
<Goliath23> kk
<coreymon77> would i still have to forward the port for my kubuntu box
<coreymon77> or is dmz on the macbook enough?
<Goliath23> the krfb kubuntu box must be able to receive connections on port 5900.
<coreymon77> tcp or udp?
<Goliath23> http://sourceforge.net/projects/cotvnc/ <- this seems to be a vnc client which will probably be able to connect to a kubuntu box with krfb configured correctly.
<Goliath23> tcp
<Goliath23> this is probably not kubuntu-devel related... we can move it to a query. just msg me if you have more questions.
<Goliath23> can someone explains to me what the program "kded" does?
<Goliath23> I mean, what's its purpose?
<stdin> kded  triggers Sycoca database updates when needed
<Goliath23> stdin: I read that, but why does it open the ports for krfb?
<stdin> I don't know, I'm not that familiar with krfb and kded.
<stdin> asked in #kde ?
<Goliath23> no, maybe I will :)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-09-28
<ryanakca> manchicken: ping, how did you install compiz? apt-get?
<manchicken> ryanakca: Yup
<ryanakca> manchicken: cool :)
<emilsedgh> sorry, why kde4 packages are built with debugging? they are huge...
<emilsedgh> its so hard to get them for people with low connection
<ryanakca> manchicken: hmm.... does compiz crash for you whenever you minimize/hide yakuake?
<Goliath23> emilsedgh: probably because they are considered alpha/beta and debug informations helps to report bugs?
<emilsedgh> Goliath23: well, at the current state of kde, no one goes to report a bug, like 'konqueror crashes when i do something', its just waste of time and bandwidth...
<Goliath23> emilsedgh: so you are suggesting to provide packages w/o debug information and switch to packages w debug info when?
<emilsedgh> Goliath23: maybe from RC releases?
<Goliath23> emilsedgh: hm. given that most (contributor) ppl. have enough bandwidth, I think its right to ship unstable packages meant for testing with debug info.
<emilsedgh> Goliath23: but contributor ppl do not use kubuntu packages, they usually have trunk from svn or at least source packages
<Goliath23> i don't know. maybe.
<Goliath23> I'm on a 16mbit line. and the slowest line you can get these days in germany is about 2mbit... so I don't think this is so much of an issue here.
<emilsedgh> Goliath23: youre doing a global job, im on a dial up connection here in Iran :), im not asking this for just myself, lots of ppl are yelling about this at the moment
<emilsedgh> and, klash is just showing a black rectangle while firefox can show swf files with gnash...(just to inform you)
<Goliath23> klash?
<Goliath23> emilsedgh: how fast is your dial up, and what's the "usual" internet connection speed in iran these days?
<emilsedgh> Goliath23: klash, konqueror plugin for gnash :)
<Goliath23> ah okay
<emilsedgh> Goliath23: usually ppl use dialup and usuall download rate is about 3/4Kbps
<Goliath23> okay, that's a problem if you want do download distro's or even stay up to date with updates...
<Goliath23> the cheapest way to stay up-to-date would probably be to use svn. which tries to reduce traffic by design..
<Goliath23> the initial checkout would takes ages, though :/
<emilsedgh> Goliath23: ah yes, i checked out the kdelibs, took many hours
<Goliath23> yeah, but the following svn up's are faster.
<Goliath23> much faster than downloading an updated kubuntu .deb
<Goliath23> emilsedgh: anyway, gotta go to bed. cu and greetings to iran :)
<emilsedgh> thanks Goliath23
<emilsedgh> and, what are the requirements to be a MOTU? I already can make packages, i packaged kirocker music display for feisty, it didnt have very nice quality and didnt met the standards, but i think i can help, is there any place that shows me a list of non-packaged stuff?
<Goliath23> dunno, I just hang around here sometimes. seems to be very quiet here right now. maybe it's better to ask on a (k)ubuntu developer mailing list or so
<emilsedgh> ok, thanks Goliath23
<emilsedgh> Goliath23: and good night
<Goliath23> thanks, cu
<jjesse> evening
<nosrednaekim> it is...good observation
<Jucato> good morning :)
<jjesse> hello again Jucato
<Jucato> hello again jjesse :)
<jjesse> anything crazy and fun going on?
<Jucato> fortunately nothing much :)
<stdin> Jucato, gnomefreak: it's time :p
<nosrednaekim> for what?
<gnomefreak> ok ill be there in a minute this guy is gonna give me a headache
<stdin> for the fun to begin :)
<nosrednaekim> what fun?
<gnomefreak> a boarderline troll
* Jucato would hate to be interrogated by stdin...
<stdin> I can be a b***h yes :p
<Jucato> so are you going to unban him or what? hehehe
<stdin> I'm letting the suspense get to him :p
<nixternal> jjesse: I am not superspicious, I am just a little spicious
<nixternal> hahaha
* Jucato couldn't make sense of that
<Jucato> really..
<nixternal> it was on a TV show here tonight
<nixternal> he will get it, I believe it is his favorite show
<nixternal> wth did jack_wyt get k-lined for ? :)
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> "do you use Kopete a lot? do you have friends who use Kopete a lot, too? Then try out this fun emoticon: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/show.php?content=54396"
* nixternal uses bitlbee
<Jucato> hehehe :)
<Jucato> from someone who uses irssi, I expected that already :)
<Jucato> nixternal: you moving to DC soon?
<nixternal> maybe in the spring
* Jucato wonders when is spring...
<Jucato> we only have 2 seasons here.. wet and dry
<Jucato> but that has kinda been whacked lately
<nixternal> 6 to 8 months
<Jucato> ah I see..
<Jucato> :)
<manchicken> ryanakca: I don't use yakuake.
<coreymon77> Jucato: hey
<Jucato> yo
<coreymon77> ive got a pretty intense set up here
<coreymon77> the pm that you are about to get will tell you why
<Jucato> okaaay.. :)
<Jucato> ooh hehe :)
<nixternal> boo
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal!
<nixternal> can I quit now, I feel my job is done? :p
<nixternal> can you believe my x-wife had the nerve to tell me that when I move out to DC in a few months that I will have to cut back on my computer use and hang out with her and my daughter more :/
<nixternal> I don't know if I can do the whole "go to bed when I go to bed" deal...that will take a few years to get into :p
<Hobbsee> nixternal: no you cant.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: awwww
<nixternal> what if she tries to make me?
<Hobbsee> tell her no?
<nixternal> will you beat her up for me?
<Hobbsee> no
<nixternal> I am scared of her
<nixternal> she is greek!
<Hobbsee> then you're in trouble.
<nixternal> damn the luck
<Hobbsee> i take it you're going to go back and live with your X wife?
<nixternal> eventually
<Hobbsee> right
<nixternal> but I am heading out there next year to be closer and not be the big ass I was in the 90s
<nixternal> :)
<Hobbsee> that's a good start :)
<nixternal> I am still a big ass, I just know how to control it a little better now :)
* Jucato thinks... if nixternal is a big scary man.. and nixternal is scared of his ex... can't imagine what the ex is...
* nixternal goes to the gallery
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> anyone know who dropped my libjasper deps, and why?
<Hobbsee> coudl have sworn i had it added
<stdin> hmm, why wouldn't strigi-applet be installed? "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" doesn't install it
<Hobbsee> stdin: because you didnt use --install-recommends, when you upgraded.
<stdin> well even adding --with-recommends to aptitude doesn't add it
<stdin> and it's the only recommend of k-desktop that isn't installed
<Hobbsee> i was meaning with apt, not aptitude
<Hobbsee> otherwise, remove k-d, then install it again either with apt with --i-r, or aptitude
<stdin> yeah, did that. but the strange thing is that other recommends of k-desktop got installed with aptitude upgrades before
<stdin> oh well, doesn't matter much I guess
* Hobbsee wonders if aptitude installs recommends for upgrades, too
<stdin> I think it does, not 100% on it tho
<Hobbsee> stdin: are you around and not busy?
<stdin> Hobbsee: sure
<Hobbsee> stdin: i'm looking to make a kdebase upload, but i need some help in seeing if there's anything else we want to fix in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase
<stdin> what's fixed so far?
<stdin> or just stuff that's still confirmed?
<Hobbsee> stdin:
<Hobbsee>   * Added kubuntu_17_check_for_prelinking.diff. (Closes LP: #107694)
<Hobbsee>   * Added konqueror dependancy for konqueror-nsplugins. (LP: #139893)
<Hobbsee>   * Added kubuntu_fix_kscreensaver_with_compiz_fixed_in_3.5.8.diff
<Hobbsee>   (LP: #141628)
<Hobbsee> and the CVE one there
<stdin> Hobbsee: from what I can see that should be ok
<Hobbsee> stdin: OK
<stdin> tho there are a few to trawl through :p
<Jucato> yay for Hobbsee!! :)
<Hobbsee> stdin: yeah, just a few
<stdin> too many bugs.... head exploding... *BOOM*
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> that's what i keep finding
<Jucato> too many bugs... Hobbsee will have a chomping feast! :)
<stdin> hmm, do you think bug #132245 is really a "bug", or just a side effect of the way kdesudo works
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132245 in kdesudo "Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-privat" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132245
<Jucato> thought it was a sudo -u bug mentioned by Tonio_?
<stdin> well sudo would produce that error too
<Jucato> <Tonio_> jeroenvrp: confonrming concerning kdesudo -u that's a sudo problem.....
<stdin> but it seems to be because the UID the app is running under is 0 but it's running in the users environment
<stdin> so is it really a bug or just side effect of running an app as another user
<stdin> ?
<stdin> ie: "kdesudo -u stdin kate" produces no errors
<Tonio_> stdin: kdesudo -u just performs a sudo -u
<Tonio_> and sudo -u doesn't work as expected, at list here
<Tonio_> least
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey, I wrote a comment on the launchpad bug for kdesu fade, and why we pulled it.
* Jucato waves at _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> hey Jucato, Hobbsee and all
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: super, thanks :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: nothing yet for the kdmtheme, but I'm going to look at it more in a moment
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: had to sleep a little aswell
<Jucato> you ok?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hehe
<_StefanS_> Jucato: i'm fine :)
<Jucato> good  :)
<Jucato> now get back to work :P
* Jucato runs and hides
<_StefanS_> Jucato: kids all over the place, and we're getting extension to the house, my wife is starting a webshop, and I have to work, and do kubuntu stuff aswell. And sleep :D
<_StefanS_> but its all fun
<Jucato> wow :)
<_StefanS_> yep a bit of coordination on the house thingy
<_StefanS_> ensurance, contracts and stuff
<_StefanS_> but its almost done.
<_StefanS_> oh, and I need to finish with the c++ reading aswell.
<Jucato> the "kids all over the place" alone would have made me go to sleep already, much less the other stuff :)
<_StefanS_> hehe, our girl is almost walking all the time now, so really gets "around". Last time she messed with all my antistatic bags, motherboards and memory modules
<_StefanS_> you really gotta act fast
<_StefanS_> I'm up for at VIA EPIA-EX15000G giveaway if anyone is interested.
<_StefanS_> 1gb memory on it.
<Jucato> O.o
<_StefanS_> at/a :D
<Jucato> very tempting :)
<_StefanS_> how was the shipping options to you ? poor still?
<Jucato> always :(
<_StefanS_> hmm not even ups deliver?
<Jucato> although my relatives from NY used to send boxes through Johnny Air
<_StefanS_> Johnny air? sounds like buzz lightyears pal from toy story
<_StefanS_> haha
<Jucato> hehe yeah
<Hobbsee> hi _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> hey Hobbsee
<_StefanS_> did anyone else notice the ubuntu livedvd doesnt show the gnome app panel anymore ?
<_StefanS_> looks kinda nice actually.
<Jucato> gnome app panel?
<_StefanS_> yep the one in the top is missing
<Jucato> ooooh?
<_StefanS_> gnome menu or whatever
* Jucato didn't know that
<Jucato> yeah main menu
<_StefanS_> yes look like a real installer
<_StefanS_> i mean , not like a working system :)
<_StefanS_> or maybe it just crashed hehe
<Lure> I see some strange uploads of kdebluetooth: some on beta7 and some on beta8
<Hobbsee> i suspect that was due to the freeze
<Lure> Hobbsee: ok, so probably they are just announced in random order...
<Hobbsee> well, the most recent one would have been taken
<Hobbsee> others would have been rejected - or should have
<Hobbsee> sorry, highest version
<Goliath23> Riddell: just read your comment. did you start from a clean source tree?
<Riddell> Goliath23: yes
<Goliath23> and it builds fine?
<Riddell> yes
<Goliath23> what resolution do you use on the screen?
<Riddell> 1024x768
<Goliath23> and are you on a laptop which maybe has a disabled second screen?
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> desktop
<Goliath23> what shall I say... it works for me..
<Riddell> on a 1 screen system?
<Goliath23> I even tested it on single head setup by modifying my xorg.conf
<Goliath23> yes
<Goliath23> so you did apt-get source, copied the patch do debian/patches and then installed the new deb?
<dholbach> MOTU Q&A session in #ubuntu-classroom in 2 minutes :)
<Goliath23> Riddell: I just retested the patch, this time on my workstation in the office. it works (dual screen setup 2x1600x1200).
<Hobbsee> Riddell: at least no one was silly enough to ask me to do anything for the open week.
<Riddell> it doesn't match your timezone well
<Riddell> anyone else fancy testing Goliath23's patch?
* Riddell eyes up Hobbsee, Tonio_ 
* Hobbsee sees Riddell's eyes, and raises him some eyebrows.
<Hobbsee> which patch is this?
<Riddell> bottom of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ksplash-engine-moodin/+bug/41407
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 41407 in ksplash-engine-moodin "Kubuntu's Ksplash icons are too close to each other" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Riddell> also the Theme.rc on comment 22
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: testing
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum..... I don't have the bug here. hard to test the patch then...... ksplash theme just works on my computer, as expected
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i have no twinview nvidia card, sorry
<Hobbsee> like Tonio_, mine "Just Works" (tm)
<Tonio_> Riddell: are the archives reopened ? my uploads seems to still be in the queue atm
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it seems so
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: oki I'll just have to wait a bit then :)
* Jucato can imagine uploads patiently standing in line... waiting...
<Riddell> Hobbsee, Tonio_: the point is to test if the patch breaks anything on single screen computer
<Riddell> Tonio_: there's no freeze on
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, let's test then
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: are you testing, do I test ? WTF ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: go ahead adn test
<Tonio_> adn ?
<Jucato> dyslexic :)
<Jucato> and :)
<Jucato> has there been a decision regarding compiz-fusion on Kubuntu gutsy?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: and.  i cant type.  i thought you knew that.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: long ago.  no
<Jucato> Hobbsee: okie dokei. thanks :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: because the kde windecorator *sucks*
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> and the integration w/ kicker too
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: that too
<Jucato> just wanted to get the official say on the matter when someone asks
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<Riddell> hola Sime
<Sime> hey, hello.
<Sime> what's the status of gutsy?
<Sime> should I dare an upgrade?
<Riddell> I hear beta is out
<Riddell> upgrade should mostly work although I've had little feedback on it recently
<Riddell> so long as you follow the instructions
<Hobbsee> Riddell: are recommends getting installed by default for new upgrades though?
<Sime> I might try the laptop
* Hobbsee suspects there are still bugs in it, as she hsant fixed htem
<Sime> I've been busy spending time on pykde4 stuff.
<Jucato> someone in #k earlier said he just had --version-upgrade crash on him
<Riddell> Hobbsee: that is a very good question, I don't know
<Riddell> Jucato: hrm
<jjesse> if i want to upgrade my feisty to gutsy anything i need to be aware of?
<Riddell> it also crashes for me at the remove packages stage, that konsole stuff still causes problems
<Hobbsee> jjesse: the gremlins.
<Jucato> Riddell: locked adept. he was able to unlock it, but then apt-get fails on circular dependencies
<Jucato> let me get the pastebin
<Jucato> <mike> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38912/
<jjesse> any serious gremlins?
<Jucato> morning jjesse! :)
<jjesse> afternoon Jucato
<Hobbsee> jjesse: yeah - hte big green ones.
<Jucato> evening :)
<Jucato> jjesse: what time is it there?
<jjesse> Jucato: 10:16 am
<jjesse> and i'm hungry for lunch already
<Jucato> jjesse: oh... we're exactly 12 hours apart :)
* Jucato is ahead 12 hours
<Sime> seriously folks, is an upgrade worth attempting or should I wait a bit longer?
<Hobbsee> go ahead and attempt it, file bugs for anything that breaks
<Riddell> Sime: yes
<Riddell> Sime: there's glitches but nothing should break badly
<Sime> I assume that if the GUI breaks then I can fix things by running apt enough times, etc
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> but there's no reason the GUI should break at an inconvenient time
<jjesse> best way is to run it through adept updater?
<Riddell> jjesse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-3cb12417f0af7f24d4a34f2ae4040bf791c42f52
<Riddell> Sime too ^^
* jjesse likes pictures
<Riddell> Sime: would you know how to get libpythonise to load libpython2.5.so.1 and not libpython2.5.so ?
<jjesse> when i click on the upgrade wizard and get the warning message on upgrading, shouldn't i see Kubuntu instead of Ubuntu, i mean Welcome to Kubuntu 7.10 'Gutsy Gibbon'?
<jjesse> ooo error:  "could not verify the integrity of the upgrader application.  this program will now exit"
<Riddell> jjesse: try again
<Riddell> jjesse: you have feisty-proposed enabled?
<jjesse> yes i did
<jjesse> worked this time
* jjesse crosses fingers
<jjesse> d'oh not enough free space on /
<jjesse> so only 2 hours and 30 minutes remaining on my upgrade
<jjesse> wow now up to 1 day, 10 hours and 28 minutes
<Jucato> k'morning nixternal
<jjesse> nixternal: so how is you comcrap connection these days?
<nixternal> it was broken when I woke up this morning
<Jucato> ;(
<Jucato> and I thought it was already ok
<nixternal> but I don't think that was a comcrap problem...there was a fire in one of the substations this morning
<Jucato> aw...
<DaSkreech> HI nixternal you got dugg
<Jucato> yay!
<Tonio_> Riddell: have to go or a moment, brb to fix bugs and test the ksplash thing
<fdoving> hi all.
<Jucato> hi fdoving
<fdoving> hi jucato.
* fdoving is testing gnomebuntu.
* DaSkreech hands fdoving a little red hat
<fdoving> DaSkreech: redhat? - i don't do .rpm.
<fdoving> been a while since i did gnome too.. late 2002 iirc.
<DaSkreech> I like the new gnome
<DaSkreech> Looks pretty
<Sime> Riddell: dunno. Isn't it just linked to libpython?
<Riddell> Sime: it is, but there must be more to it than that since if you delete the /usr/lib/libpython2.5.so symlink guidance modules stop loading
<fdoving> DaSkreech: the old (2002) gnome did that job rather well too. now it's even usable, to some degree. :)
<DaSkreech> I wouldn't go that far.
<DaSkreech> Gnome is so strange.
<DaSkreech> They agressively go after anything that duplicates efort then they cut out anything that can possibly be cut and yet somehow they still end up with a feeling of bloat
<Sime> Riddell: well... it is linked to  /usr/lib/libpython2.5.so. I would expect that to happen.
<Sime> why do need .so.1?
<fdoving> DaSkreech: exactly, i end up changing all settings in gconf-editor.
<Riddell> Sime: .so only exists in the python2.5-dev package, which isn't installed by default
<Riddell> and should only be needed at build time
<DaSkreech> fdoving: What's the argument for gconf-editor ?
<fdoving> DaSkreech: it's the only way you can set some advanced options on anything. similar to any kde settings dialog.
<fdoving> where the settings are similar, not the gui. or something like that.
<DaSkreech> fdoving: No I understand the idea of having advanced options. Whats the argument of dumping them all in one place
<Jucato> DaSkreech: think: about:config
<Jucato> it's actually very convenient
<DaSkreech> Jucato: That's for one app
<Jucato> DaSkreech: multiply that for all GNOME apps
<fdoving> DaSkreech: i have no idea, but it's not all that bad to use gconf-editor, if you find your way around it.
<DaSkreech> what's the argument for having all them in one place?
<Jucato> convenience
<Jucato> and the fact that GNOME afaik stores config files in XML
<Jucato> gconf
<fdoving> can one use about:config in nautilus?
<Jucato> nope
<DaSkreech> but anytime I use it half the time I have to make my own keys
<Jucato> just creating an anology to firefox
<Jucato> and?
<DaSkreech> I never quite get analogies like that
<Jucato> then ignore it
<DaSkreech> itls like comparing gconf-editor to the windows registry
<DaSkreech> same interface but very different
<Jucato> it is. the app, but not the concept
<fdoving> i'd rather compare it to system-settings without the icons.
<DaSkreech> Yeah I guess
<DaSkreech> Wait
<DaSkreech> is gconf really like that?
<DaSkreech> it's an amalgamation of different configs ?
<Jucato> basically gconf-editor lets you access options in GNOME (global) and GNOME apps that aren't available through the normal dialogx
<DaSkreech> it's not one monolithic app?
<Jucato> dialogs*
<Jucato> gconf-editor
<Jucato> you're mixing gconf w/ gconf-editor
<DaSkreech> I get that but does it go and aggregate settings or does it have one huge file in the background?
<DaSkreech> Oh
<DaSkreech> ..
<Jucato> aggregates
<DaSkreech> Ah ok that I guess I can live with. I was always of the impression that it was a huge file
<Jucato> :)
<fdoving> i belive it's more like HAL.
<Jucato> it does use a key - value pair like windows registry though
<fdoving> kde configs do that too.
<Jucato> but per config file, not a monolithic database
<Jucato> yeah, but in plain text :)
<fdoving> ksycoca in kde is not that different.
<Jucato> ok ok!! trivia! what does ksycoca mean? :)
<fdoving> kde system config cache.
<fdoving> or something like that.
<Jucato> yay!!! :)
<Jucato> give the man a prize! hhehe
<fdoving> http://developer.kde.org/documentation/library/kdeqt/kde3arch/ksycoca.html
<Jucato> :D
* Jucato feels hunger
<DaSkreech> He isn't even here
<DaSkreech> and of course pitabread flees :)
<fdoving> http://polishlinux.org/gnome/gconf-gnome-under-the-hood/
<fdoving> that's how gconf works.
* Jucato tries to verifies what he knows
<Jucato> hm.. I think this is what I read before :)
<fdoving> one of the first google hits.
<fdoving> brb.
<Jucato> hehe thanks
<DaSkreech> Pitabred: run!
<Riddell> hi meduxa, did that article get written?
<meduxa> I'm into it
<meduxa> haven't recieved the photos
<meduxa> from the organization yet
<meduxa> if I don't have them
<meduxa> today, I'll send it to toy with the only picture I have
<meduxa> to you
<DaSkreech> I like conduit
<DaSkreech> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> look like I'm here DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Riddell: has there been any movement in *buntu in regards to smolt ?
<Riddell> never heard of it
<Jucato> RedHat/Fedora's Hardware profiling thingy
<Jucato> but don't we have HWDB already?
<Riddell> don't think so
<DaSkreech> I know but smolt is a) supposed to be more distro independet and b) would have more aggregate info which is good
<DaSkreech> Who would know?
<Riddell> ogra, lifeless
<Riddell> but hwdb is pretty under-loved
<DaSkreech> Another good reason to work with smolt
<Riddell> fair point
<jjesse> only 1 hour and 13 minutes remaining on upgrade
<DaSkreech> Jucato: http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/66323-1.png
<DaSkreech> That's aggregation done right :)
<Jucato> ...
<jjesse> DaSkreech: that's a pretty cool screenshot
<jjesse> for what distro is that?
<DaSkreech> Kubuntu :)
<Jucato> yeah right..
<DaSkreech> http://nookie.kbfx.org/?p=11
<Jucato> it's a mockup
<DaSkreech> KDE4
<DaSkreech> Yeah it is but it's still done right
<Jucato> yes, according to you
<DaSkreech>  no idea how the logics of getting the AMD logo would work
<Jucato> unfortunately...
<Jucato> some devs didn't agree on it iirc
<DaSkreech> on what grounds?
<Jucato> dunno
<Jucato> I just said iirc
* Jucato shrugs
<Jucato> perhaps on the ground that it doesn't exist yet?
<DaSkreech> where were they disagreeing? Mailing lists?
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<DaSkreech> You would think that devs would be the last set of people to argue on those grounds
* Jucato wonders what part of iirc isn't clear
<DaSkreech> the recall part ?
<DaSkreech> Still aggregation that has glimpse value as well as digging value
<DaSkreech> is a good thing to pursue
<Jucato> I think the grounds of "not existing yet" is very valid considering the deadline for 4.0
<Jucato> then pursue it by all means
* DaSkreech points at KDE4
<DaSkreech> KDE4.0 != KDE4
<DaSkreech> I don't care when I get it. I'm at peace with that now
<Jucato> if it does get done, who knows. maybe 4.x. I just said that it won't be in for 4.0
<DaSkreech> But it's kinda like nepomuk or akondi.  If you can verbalize pretty well how you want things to work other projects can code in support early on which you get for early testing and makes everythign better
<gnomefreak> if what gutsy has is latest kde4.0 its gonna be a while before its released
<Jucato> gnomefreak: gutsy only has beta2
<gnomefreak> or 4 or whatever its called
<Jucato> beta3 is going to be tagged next week
<gnomefreak> beta 3 was released yesterday iirc
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: I'm pretty sure that by the time they branch and we compile it's already pretty out of date.
<gnomefreak> oh tagged next week
<Jucato> gnomefreak: no. that's gutsy beta :)
<DaSkreech> I'm surprised at how quickly things get done just lurking in #plasma
<gnomefreak> Jucato: no i was thinking kde4 beta but it was just being ready to be tagged
<DaSkreech> Ah! I see the confusion now
* DaSkreech mentally labels KDE 4.0 as a public beta
<Jucato> gnomefreak: it was delayed for a week, as per sebas's blog
<DaSkreech> Oh jucato how does planet work for you?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: ah ok
<DaSkreech> you tag your blog KDE and it turns up there?
<Jucato> clee took the FOSS tag feed. same as Planet Ubuntu
<Jucato> I tag it w/ FOSS if it's something related to FOSS :)
<Jucato> and it shows up
<DaSkreech> Ok neat
<jjesse> wow my download speeds from the us mrirro have really dropped on my upgrade :(
<jjesse> does the reboot at the end of the upgrade happen automatically
<DaSkreech> I hope not
<Riddell> no
<DaSkreech> Is there anything written down for Kubuntu's KDE4 strategy?
<Sime> console-setup failed on me.
<Riddell> Sime: failed in which way?
<Sime> post install script returned something bad.
<Sime> I guess I can look at the logs when it is finished.
<Sime> I mean it stopped. I've restarted the process in the shell.
<Sime> the old fashioned way
<Sime> I hope gutsy has better Jack support than feisty.
<Sime> error exit status 20, is what it had to say about console-setup.
<Riddell> what if you run  /var/lib/dpkg/info/console-setup.postinst or whatever it's called
<jjesse> hmm error: "The upgrade will continue but the 'debconf' package may be in a not working state." subprocess post-installatiion script killed by signal (segmantation fault), core dumped"
<jjesse> when i click on report bug, konqi does not open
<Sime> Riddell: it doesn't print anything to the console
<jjesse> Error "Coulnd not install '/var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.2-5ubuntu10_i386.deb
<jjesse> Error "Could not install 'x11-common'
<nixternal> jjesse: I am not staying here in Michigan, I am going to head home now that the funeral is over
<jjesse> nixternal: thjat's cool, hopefully the state won't close up on you while you are leaving :)
<nixternal> hehe
<jjesse> stupid state
<nixternal> I accidentally shutdown my server this morning before heading to the funeral
<nixternal> close up?
<nixternal> did I miss something
<jjesse> seriously they can't agree on a budget so the state runs out of money oct1
<Riddell> Sime: please report a bug on update-manager and attach the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade
<Riddell> jjesse: ^^ too
<nixternal> jjesse: ahh, Illinois did that in August
<jjesse> nixternal: how did it last for Ill?
<Sime> I'll figure out where exactly it is failing. 8)
<nixternal> a week
<jjesse> oh yay
<nixternal> they ended up getting a budget complete before they ran out of money
<jjesse> i doubt our govnerment will
<nixternal> our current governer has driven us so far in debt it isn't even funny...i thought past governors were bad, but this one is ridiculous
<nixternal> it is time to rethink this whole government thing
<kubuntiac> Anyone know where to file a bug report on Kubuntu Strigi? It won't let you on launchpad and bugs.kde doesn't list it...
<jjesse> bug #146410
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146410 in update-manager "Problems upgrading x11-common when moving Feisty -> Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146410
<jjesse> ok after clicking on ok to continue, i'm not seeing any movement on libgnutls13
<jjesse> whether or not i click on show terminal or not, nothing changes, including the window
<nixternal> alrighty, back later, I have a fun 2.5 hours to go, gotta beat rush hour
<jjesse> enjoy
<Riddell> kubuntiac: launchpad will https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/strigi/
<Riddell> kubuntiac: although if it's a general comment you're better off just telling us
<Riddell> kubuntiac: if it's a technical problem http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?group_id=171000&atid=856302
<Sime> Riddell: console-setup is failing somewhere inside /usr/share/debconf/confmodule
<kubuntiac> Riddell: Thanks. You solved my question. I was searching at the top of launchpad and there was a project for strigi there, but it didn't allow reporting of bugs. Thx for showing me the "other" strigi project under ubuntu
<jjesse> Riddell: i think i'm ready to reboot my system though i'm not sure i want to do it, there is an error scrren showing w/ no text, a reboot required screen with no text showing on top of the distrobution upgrade window
<jjesse> thoughts?
<jjesse> rebooting
<Riddell> wibble
<meduxa> Riddell just sent the e-mail to you
<Sime> I've added a big comment to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/91399
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91399 in console-setup "fail to install with subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3" [Medium,Incomplete] 
* DaSkreech grins at Riddell
<Sime> kubuntu-desktop doens't depend on ubuntu-minimal??
<DaSkreech> Probably depends on ubuntu-base which needs ubuntu-minimal
<DaSkreech> At least I think that's how it worked last time I looked at it
<Sime> requesting ubuntu-minimal seemed to pull in some more stufff...
<Sime> anyway
<Sime> reboot time
<Sime> still works
<Riddell> meduxa: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1142
<Riddell> nixternal: recon that's ok for publishing on the fridge?
<Riddell> http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/meduxa_demostration_02.jpg photo for it
<meduxa> access denied
<meduxa> I see the picture
<Riddell> meduxa: guess you need to be an editor
<meduxa> ok, no problem
<Riddell> meduxa: I'll let nixternal tidy it up and publish if it's suitable
<Riddell> (if it's not, it can go on KDE Dot News)
<meduxa> ok, thanks
<meduxa> at your consideration
<_StefanS_> hey
<meduxa> I just propose
<_StefanS_> anyone know how to switch back to konqueror as default file browser?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ^?
<nosrednaekim> any real bad beasties in gutsy?
<DaSkreech> There was a post
<DaSkreech> I don't know how many have been slew
<DaSkreech> http://tsdgeos.blogspot.com/2007/09/kubuntu-gutsy-issues.html
<DaSkreech> Couple of days ago
<nosrednaekim> lol. I'm erasing 32 bit fiesty and going 64 bit with gutsy... so just wondering if there was anything I had to look out for such as the  open office issue from a couple alphas ago.
<nosrednaekim> (lol was to the slew BTW)
<DaSkreech> naw OO.o is good now
<nosrednaekim> k, thats pretty much all I NEED anyway.
<nosrednaekim> and I read that blog post. I think it was syndicated to planet.kde.org
<DaSkreech> Si
<jjesse> Riddell: my upgrade has failed terrribly
<Sime> mine went ok except for that console-setup thing.
<Riddell> jjesse: uh oh, what's up?
<jjesse> Riddell: after the reboot i'm presented w/ the feisty kubuntu splash scren, then a console login w/ no network connection
<jjesse> hmmm running dpkg --configure -a
<jjesse> ok just finished a dpkg --configure -a and think i'm all set
<jjesse> ooo nice errors upon loging in
<jjesse> ok still not working
<jjesse> getting an error on libkbluetooth0
<jjesse> unmet dependieeces which are blocking everything eelse
<jjesse> got network back up which is nice
<jjesse> any idea on how to help out?
<DaSkreech> I'm hoping that I havea stuck key
<DaSkreech> every now and again I hit M+^+A and X restarts
<jjesse> a stuck key is better then a broke system
<DaSkreech> Still down broke and busted?
<fdoving> jjesse: got internet? tried 'sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop' and 'sudo aptitude dist-upgrade' ?
<jjesse> fdoving: yeah i do dosn't work
<fdoving> jjesse: what's the problem? the libpython-something ?
<jjesse> fdoving:  nope  libkbluetooth0
<fdoving> jjesse: what does it depend on?
<fdoving> that is uninstallable.
<DaSkreech> Oh
* DaSkreech silently removes bluetooth
<jjesse> i get some errors about libqobex
<fdoving> jjesse: can not overwrite?
<jjesse> looks like i might be getting somewhere w/ sudo aptituted dist-upgrade
<jjesse> fdoving: correct can't overwwrite /usr/lib/libqobex.so.0.0.9 which is also in package qobex
<jjesse> but am downloading packages through sudo aptitude install so maybe that might resolve some things?
<fdoving> jjesse: sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libkbluetooth0*.deb
<jjesse> fdoving: that is doing something
<jjesse> ok looks like i some packages that need to be updating then, i'll let those run through and see what happens
<jjesse> thanks for now fdoving
<DaSkreech> jjesse: I'll take my machine home and upgrade tonight
<DaSkreech> Lets see what breaks
<jjesse> lots
<DaSkreech> >_<
<jjesse> did i miss the download linke for the beta cd?  just can find the beta dvd :(
<Riddell> releases.ubuntu.com
<DaSkreech> I should pull my usual trick of dumping X then upgrading then reinstalling stuff
<jjesse> oh ok
<jjesse> now have errors processing acpid acpi-support powermanagement-interface kubuntu-desktop
<DaSkreech> Makes things go waaay faster
<fdoving> jjesse: what kind of errors?
<jjesse> i get a message at he end of sudo aptitude dist-upgrade there were errors processing those packages
<jjesse> hold on and i can try and find text
<jjesse> hmm time for dinner be back later
<fdoving> i need to go to bed.
<jjesse> fdoving: thanks for the help
<fdoving> if you can find some text that would be usefull for anyone else helping you too, good luck :)
<jjesse> will do thanks again have a good night
<fdoving> you're welcome, and enjoy dinner.
<fdoving> nite all.
<toma> nite
<mluser-work> how can I downgrade to the previous xorg ati driver?
<toma> apt-get install package=4.5.oldversion
<mluser-work> toma: thanks
<toma> yw
<nixternal> man, talk about a long slow drive
<nixternal> Riddell: posted that article, good write up
#kubuntu-devel 2007-09-29
<nixternal> ooh, akademy is in august...wooohoooo, count me in!
<n8k99> nixternal: in belgium
<nixternal> yup
<n8k99> sounds like fun
* n8k99 wishes he was a kde-dev too
* nixternal does too
<mluser-work> Does anyone know if its possible to get a history of installed packages using apt-get or any other utility?
<mluser-work> I'm trying to find out what the last version of the xserver-xorg-video-ati was
<nixternal> dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-ati
<nixternal> not a history, but it will tell you the version you have installed
<mluser-work> nixternal: Thank you, I already did that, but what I'm trying to find out was the previous version of the ati driver.. the latest package messed up my resolutions
<mluser-work> what part of this is the actual version of the package: '1:6.6.193-1ubuntu1'
<nixternal> 1:6.7.193-1ubuntu1
<DaSkreech> Riddell: ping
<mluser-work> so 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati=1:6.6.193-1ubuntu1' should work.. right?
<nixternal> yes
<mluser-work> Ok, well its not working, so I guess I can assume that when a new package is uploaded to the repositories, the old versions are removed, because it cant find that package
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Hey
<nixternal> yo yo
<nixternal> no, the old versions stay
<DaSkreech> nixternal: The invite to upgrade to gutsy
<nixternal> try and remove the 1: and see if that helps
<nixternal> if not, you can go to archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu and download the old version from there
<DaSkreech>  is it intended for package tests or for "user experience" ?
<coreymon77> invite?
<coreymon77> what are you talking about
<nixternal> I have no idea, I haven't been following all that much this week
<DaSkreech> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3013
<mluser-work> nixternal: Thanks for you help :)
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: ^^^
<mluser-work> nixternal: excellent, downgrading to the previous ati driver fixed my X resolutions.. thanks again :)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Ok going home I'm going to setup the upgrades
<coreymon77> meh
<coreymon77> i dont tend to trust linux betas
<coreymon77> especially with my linux box
<nixternal> I use nothing but development releases....they are more interesting
<DaSkreech> Riddell: reping
<nixternal> bddebian: boo! HAH
<nixternal> man, if you are running a gutsy server, whatever you do, do not upgrade!
<nixternal> perl breakage, udev breakage, volumeid breakage, just flat out total carnage
<bddebian> heh
<nixternal> and is anyone else on gutsy seeing a goofy email to the amarok bugs or some garbage?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: sooooo distupgrading now is a bad idea?
<nixternal> I see it every now and then after a reboot
<nixternal> DaSkreech: very bad idea
<nixternal> wait until gcc, perl, udev, and such settle down
<DaSkreech> nixternal: is there a time period of that?
<DaSkreech> for
<nosrednaekim> add to that that adept_updater wants to remove every package on peoples computers.
<nixternal> couple of days
<nixternal> because if I seen correctly, there are a couple of FTBS on gcc and perl
<coreymon77> i guess this is why they are called betas
<DaSkreech> So I brought home my computer for nothing :(
<nixternal> I just had the update ask me to type "Yes, I am really sure" or something like that on my server update because it was going to remove everything "perl"
<DaSkreech> ah well
<nixternal> it even told me that doing so will ruin my life :)
<nixternal> chill time...back in a bit
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<Jucato> stdin: have fun with them :)
<stdin> Jucato: I'm getting board with it now :p
* Jucato was *bored* with it 30 minutes ago
<Jucato> just kinda sad to see that people who "seem" to know better don't actually get involved in making things better... they seem to be satisfied just ranting about it to show that they know better :(
* stdin realises he is one of those people who "should know better" ;)
* Jucato is satisfied not to know everything there is to know
<Jucato> security is one of my waterloos...
<Jucato> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesudo/+bug/146562
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146562 in kdesudo "default sudo timeouts too long. Potential risks from gui pov. (dup-of: 132456)" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132456 in kdesudo "User account 'remembers' admin password" [High,Triaged] 
<Jucato> hehe ok...
<Jucato> there really is no pleasing people...
<DaSkreech> Jucato: You do know everything there is to know!
<Jucato> no I don't
<Jucato> I apparently don't know what is the right way to do aggregation
<DaSkreech> Ha ha What do you know about aggregation?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: What's your vision of perfect aggregation?
<Jucato> nothing. I don't claim to know perfection at all
<DaSkreech> I don't either :) I just know what I like
<Jucato> that's a different matter then
<DaSkreech> I think once you accept your earlier statement then you realize perfection is either relative or nonexistent once details are brought in
<Jucato> hm.. totally weird.. I seem to have lost some of my systray icons.... and can't bring them back...
<Jucato> by essence, perfection isn't relative. it is absolute
<DaSkreech> In essence yes
<DaSkreech> in details no
<Jucato> then it is not perfection. but an imperfection...
<Jucato> where is my korgainzer daemon? O.o
<DaSkreech> absolutely
<Riddell> DaSkreech: pong
<Jucato> moin Riddell! :)
<Jucato> you're up a bit early :)
<Riddell> like all good geeks I like to be up before 6 in the morning to get the most out of the day
<DaSkreech> Riddell: I was asking if the invite to upgrade was to test packages or "user experience"
<Riddell> DaSkreech: it's to know if the upgrade works or breaks your system
<DaSkreech> So user experience
* Jucato dares to upgrade his laptop later
<DaSkreech> nixternal warned me off of it :)
<Jucato> we won't know what's wrong until we try right?
<Jucato> it's bound for a repartition anyway...
<DaSkreech> I'll wait till the known problem packages get fixed then I'll toss my hat into the altar
<Jucato> I'm claiming an addition 10-20GB from my sister's windows partition
<DaSkreech> Make sure you metaphors are well mixed before adding the batter
<Jucato> DaSkreech: mattr changed his mind. we're going to see Kopete in 4.0 (hopefully)
<DaSkreech> I heard the hope earlier
<DaSkreech> as I said I'm at peace with that now
<DaSkreech>  I see 4.0 as a public beta
<DaSkreech> What with no printing and all
<Jucato> we can still hope for printing...
<Jucato> Riddell: by any chance, would you happen to know if/where aseigo kept slides he used in Tenerife?
* Jucato should learn how to be like Riddell.. sleep late, wake early, do some biking..
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Point is I don't hope for it be a silencer of doubters
<Stecchino> I just had my xsession crash while running adept-manager. It was just starting configuration phase, downloads were finished.
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Ping
* DaSkreech hugs Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech :)
<DaSkreech> Hallo
<DaSkreech> Riddell: You may want to proof read the fridge article you have a line that starts "Jonathan about Kubuntu Gutsy "
<DaSkreech> Jucato: That's pretty funny looking
<Jucato> DaSkreech: what is?
<DaSkreech> Onion
<Jucato> ah heh :)
<DaSkreech> What's the sharing thing you were talking about?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: you can just tell them to get the theme from KDE-Look or from Get New Themes :)
<Jucato> or if you made/have one, you can just send them around
<DaSkreech> From in kopete?
<Jucato> Send File... themes are in .tar.gz right?
<Jucato> not exactly automated though... :)
<DaSkreech> Oh I thought you meant some magic button siince you brought up Yahoo
<Jucato> but the "Get New Themes" is in Kopete
<DaSkreech> I love GHNS
<DaSkreech> Kopete in pointoh will be a nice boon
<Hobbsee> Jucato: how good are you at menu's stuff?
<Jucato> what kind of menus?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: thinking of fixing https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebluetooth/+bug/78155
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 78155 in kdebluetooth "fd.o compliant *.desktop files" [Undecided,New] 
<Jucato> oh .desktop files...
<Jucato> not really knowledgeable of any fd.o related thing :(
<Jucato> sorry Hobbsee :(
<Hobbsee> darn.  that means that maybe i'll have to think about it.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you around?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hi
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: dont worry, i fixed it.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: when's a good meeting time for you?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: by 10 PM
<Tonio_> 9 PM UTC
<Tonio_> something like this
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: OK.  as in, from what time, up until 10pm?
<Hobbsee> oh, 9pm utc.  right
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: fyi I'm just fixing kds to use easylist for adblock
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: great, thanks :)
* Hobbsee uploads kdebase
* Jucato uploads brain
* Hobbsee poaches brain
<Jucato> Tonio_: the author of kdmtheme just released a new version. he says it's much nicer to work with (300+ vs 500+ lines). _StefanS_ might be interested in using that instead (if there's still time?)
<Tonio_> Jucato: hum, interesting, let's test
<Tonio_> Jucato: okay I'll do the package so that we all can test
<Tonio_>  ;)
<Jucato> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/download.php?content=22120&id=1
<Tonio_> Jucato: I hope it is just not too late, for a new version
<Jucato> that's what I was worried about too
<Jucato> the 300+ lines really got me sold though. much easier for Stefan
<Jucato> heheh
<Jucato> the author said that it's sort of a backport of kdmtheme from KDE 4, so it's much cleaner. and kdmtheme has been merged with kdm in kde4
<Tonio_> yep I can figure out this :)
<Tonio_> well I'll upload and we'll see hat happens....
<Tonio_> what's the status of universe apps ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: is the feature freeze actually concerning universe ?
<Jucato> we could probably make an excuse that it has to be patched anyway to make it work with the new kdm settings :P
<Tonio_> Jucato: haha ;)
<Tonio_> Jucato: package currently building here
* Jucato should probably upgrade his laptop to Gutsy to be his guinea pig...
<Jucato> oh good one of the bluetooth brothers is here...
<Jucato> and the kdesudo guy too :)
<Jucato> boy do I have questions for you :P
<Jucato> Tonio_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebluetooth/+bug/146337
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146337 in kdebluetooth "[gutsy]  package libkbluetooth0 1.0~beta7-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libqobex.so.0.0.9', which is also in package qobex" [High,Triaged] 
<Jucato> just confirming, remove qobex to get around that?
<Jucato> didn't we get kdesudo in order to fix the bug of kdesu not remembering passwords? :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: beta8 is out and in the repos
<Tonio_> Jucato: is the bug still there with beta8 ?
<Jucato> one person said that the same problem happens
<Tonio_> Jucato: fyi beta8 changes the obex protocol so it might fix the issue
<Jucato> ok. well gonna upgrade my laptop now
<Jucato> so we'll see :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: kdebluetooth beta is there for a while so I'm a bit surprised I must say, nobody complained till now
<Jucato> iirc Stefan mentioned it. but not sure whether it was beta7 or beta8 he was referring to
<Tonio_> Jucato: in fact qobex is coming with the old kdebluetooth package..... I suspect those guys are just upgrading from feisty
<Tonio_> that may explain
<Jucato> a lot of guys will be upgrading from feisty :)
<Jucato> let's see.. not going to remove qobex
<Tonio_> hum we have to put a conflict there :)
<Jucato> conflict of interest... :)
<Jucato> rawr feisty updates getting in the way :P
<Jucato> Tonio_: wanna hear the kdesudo bug? although it's not really something with kdesudo (again)
<Tonio_> Jucato: those are sudo bugs
<Tonio_> Jucato: in fact some people have crappy sudo installation, probably outdated and coming from dapper or so
<Jucato> Tonio_: yeah. but this one is funny. someone was actually complaining that kdesu now remembers passwords :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: we can't really do something concerning this, especially since kdesudo really closes lots of bugs generated by kdesu
<Tonio_> Jucato: sure, but that's just sudo again :)
<Jucato> yeah. it's just ironic.. people complaining kdesu not remembering passwords.. now people complaining that it does
<Jucato> bug 146337
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146337 in kdebluetooth "[gutsy]  package libkbluetooth0 1.0~beta7-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libqobex.so.0.0.9', which is also in package qobex" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146337
<Jucato> er sorry
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> bug 146562
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146562 in kdesudo "default sudo timeouts too long. Potential risks from gui pov. (dup-of: 132456)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146562
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132456 in kdesudo "User account 'remembers' admin password" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132456
<Jucato> at least the suggestion now is to reduce the time for remembering passwords... or make a popup or whatever :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: new kdmtheme package is done, uploading, we'll see what happens.....
<Jucato> kool
<Tonio_> did those guys ever use sudo ?
<Tonio_> cause all of their troubles are reproducibles with sudo everytime
<Tonio_> I'm a bit surprised on that point I must say
<Jucato> I guess what he's worried about is that normal users would be less likely to run commands using sudo than start programs that require sudo
<Jucato> GUI programs
<Jucato> but yeah, it's kinda ridiculous... you should ask mneptok, he was there in #kubuntu during the great debate
<Tonio_> jcastro: weren't we supposed to talk about the openweek ? :)
<Tonio_> GRMPF !!!!!!!!!
<Tonio_> how is that possible ?????
<Tonio_> I apt-get source kdebluetooth, then change the control file, fill changelog, and reupload, nothing else
<Tonio_> upload is rejected due to "md5sum mismatch"
<Jucato> O.o
<Sime> strigi is running constantly here on my upgraded gutsy... ;-/
<Tonio_> ah :) hobbsee already uploaded, that explains :)
<Jucato> ah beloved strigi :)
<Tonio_> Sime: yeah we know, we'll probably look at removing strigi for final release
<Tonio_> Sime: that's a well known problem, it uses 90% cpu all the time....
<Tonio_> according to upstream, using cpu is not bad as long as it doesn't make the computer slow (hiw own words)
<Tonio_> I suspect that guy doesn't use a laptop......
<Jucato> lol
<Sime> hehe
<Sime> I just don't know what it is doing.
<Tonio_> Sime: no idea......
<Sime> It has run all night.
<Jucato> trying to index probably?
<Sime> it must be a bug
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yeah, that'll do it.
<Sime> 15hours??
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> yeah bug
<Sime> and still going!?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yes, it is.
<Sime> I've got kde4 svn on here.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: (FF)
<Sime> so I don't expect it to be fast at the start.
<Sime> but 15 hours???!
<Tonio_> just that the point is that scanning with 90% of cpu is good as long as it make it fast to scan the datas
<Tonio_> I can understand why scanning 3 GB of datas creates a 2 GB index, and seem to scan forever
* Hobbsee kills whoever broke bug-closing-by-changelog
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: well I uploaded, we'll see what happens
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you got the md5sum mismatch.  mine will have been taken
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we need the new kdmtheme to easilly fix a big bug -> application fails to set the kdm theme :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: sounds fine
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: (pls upload)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yep, look like we did about the same time :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: but launchpad is a gentleman, women are given priority :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you're supposed to do the proper UVFe, btw :P
<Hobbsee> haha ;)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yeah gonna do it :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: isn't upstream version freeze removed ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I saw pitty email yesterday
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: what's important is freeture freeze now no ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yeah - but new features are still covered.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i dont think universe has changed, yet, actually
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: well there is no much new feature in fact
<Hobbsee> no one told the motu-uvf team about it - it's not been discussed
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: well atm the upload is gone, let's see what happens, and I'll ping Daniel in case of problem with it ;)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: upload was accepted by soyouz atm
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: of course it was.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: we dont hardlock the uploads
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i trust you to not be on crack - but i dont trust some of our MOTU's, which is why everyone is supposed to follow the process, at least to some respect.
<Hobbsee> (where i is the motu-uvf team)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: because then we shoot those who do upload crakc, against the freezes.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: so I'm taking the risk to be shooted ? :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: not really, but we'd prefer to avoid the people whining "well, you let them do it, why cant we do it too?"
<Tonio_> okay so I'll take care of anyfurther upload then, you're right on that point
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i know it's a pain.
<Hobbsee> and i have plans to remove the uvf team in hardy+1, i think.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: no, it's just respecting the rules, I understand that
<Hobbsee> but, for now...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: just that I thought the UVF process was gone due to pitti yesterday's email
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: still fits in feature freeze, i think.  i havent been watching mail
<Tonio_> and that whaat was important was just the feature and api/abi breaking things
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: no new feature, just code cleaning, which'll help _StefanS_ fixing the code to work against our patched kdm
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that's why according the yesterday's email it just souned reasonnable for me to upload this :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: cool :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: motu-uvf needs to be all made aware of that change.  no idea if they are or not
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: as you know the universe process more than I do actually, I'll ping you before any other upload :)
<Hobbsee> ideally they all read u-a...but...we know that not all do
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: about pitty email ?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Tonio_> no idea, but I suspect Daniel and pitti already discussed together
<Tonio_> otherwise motu-uvf will have problems in the next days
<Tonio_> as a lot of people might do like me and upload against the freeze........
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it's not up to daniel?
* Hobbsee tries to figure out wtf is up with https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-restricted-extras/+bug/146691
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146691 in ubuntu-restricted-extras "ubuntu-restricted-extras install jack" [Undecided,New] 
* Hobbsee marks it NOTABUG, WORKS AS INTENDED.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hehe, some people consider any change as a bug
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it hasnt changed in ages...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: like the kdesudo one says "SECURITY PROBLEM, kdesudo remembers my password !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
<nosrednaekim> haha... there was a two hour long flame about that last night.
<Tonio_> yep, my friend, as sudo does and it seems logic than kdesudo uses............. sudo as a backend :)
<Tonio_> about what ? jack ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: haha, yeah
<Tonio_> mouarv ;)
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: what about?
<nosrednaekim> kdesudo.
<Tonio_> mouarv
<Hobbsee> oh
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: here ?
<nosrednaekim> no, over at the main channel.
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: well I know and I see there are problems against kdesudo, but most of the time they are sudo problems, not kdesudo ones
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: #kubuntu ?
<nosrednaekim> and alot of times they are just personal preferences as well. Yeah, #kubuntu
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: I can't see anything in the logs.....
<nosrednaekim> at about 10:00 eastern time.
<nosrednaekim> that would be about 2 GMT
<Jucato> Tonio_: try grepping to the time when mneptok was talking
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: heh... did you see? the kopete developer is asking for help.
<Jucato> nope
<nosrednaekim> yeah...he wants it out for KDE4.http://matt.rogers.name/blog/2007/09/28/who-wants-to-be-a-kopete-developer/
<Tonio_> <Jucato>   people are funny.. when kdeus acted like su and didn't save passwords, it was complained as a bug.. now that kdesudo is there that does it, it's still being complained as a bug
<Tonio_> Jucato is right
<Tonio_> I see no problem in kdesudo working as sudo does
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: ah ok. thought you meant asking for help in #kubuntu
<Tonio_> btw the password caching is done by sudo, not kdesudo, so WTF is the problem ?
<nosrednaekim> no. but I noticed you blogged about it, so I thought you might be interested.
<Tonio_> <uga>      but then all of them also want their boxes secure
<Tonio_> Jucato: to that you should have answer : don't use the fuckin' sudo at all !!!!!!!!!
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: there will always be a problem... :) no matter what you do you will not be able to please EVERYONE
<nosrednaekim> followed by an !ohmy
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: sure but I don't understand what the problem is for those guys that sudo caches the password -> ok kdesudo does the same -> problem
<Tonio_> they can use the non-caching sudo mode and that's it
<lucas_> Hi, is there something integrated to kde  to handle hp printers card reader ?
<lucas_> Hi remember that it was mounted once
<Tonio_> <uga>      Jucato: I could send you a .desktop file over the net that could kdesudo rm -rf /
<Tonio_> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<lucas_> But no it s not and I m forced to use hptooltip
<Jucato> Tonio_: :)
<Tonio_> I can send a .desktop file on the net that just bash sudo rm -rf /
<Tonio_> if the guy ever used sudo in it's session, it'll do the same
<Tonio_> that's just a stupid comment
<Tonio_> and the funny thing is that nobody complains about gksudo that does EXACTLY the same as kdesudo
<Tonio_> well no need to say that's just stupid.......
<Tonio_> a user that is stupid enough to click on a desktop file he doesn't know should be in the admi group, and therefore not have sudo permissions :)
<Tonio_> and that's it :)
<nosrednaekim> amen.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you suck.
<nosredna_ekim> 0.o
<Hobbsee> nixternal: please dont commit uncompiling stuff to the repos.  see http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9585156/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-powerpc.kdebase_4%3A3.5.7-1ubuntu24_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz and other arches.
<Hobbsee> s/uncompiling/non-compiling/
<Hobbsee> (that includes bzr)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: did you apply buildprep ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: sometimes required as we have lots of patches that touch makefiles :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: as in, sudo make -f debian/rules buildprep?  yes.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I use fakeroot instead but yes
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hum but there the patch seems to concern a c++ code error
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yes, that was my thought.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: is one of the patches you changed touching konqueror ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: and it's from nixternal
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: no, it's nixternal's doc stuff, i think.
<Tonio_> seems that one of those patches is invalid
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yep, there is probably something going wrong there
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: want me to have a look at the source package ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: was going to let nixternal look at it - seeing as it is his code.
<Tonio_> 4 eyes are more efficient than 2 :)
* Hobbsee has 4 eyes :P
<Tonio_> mouarf :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: if you want something to track down, perhaps look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/135084
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135084 in kdebase "Kicker adds _: Entries in K-menu: to certain programs" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: wow, that's fucked up :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yeah.  and i dont get it, either.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: btw, I don't think there can be any fix to that problem
<Hobbsee> oh?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: 95% chances the issue is within an existing account
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: this was on the live cd too.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hum problem on the livecd seems different, as the icons are duplicated
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: btw, I tested the livecd and discovered the issue, but no problem on the system once installed within the cd
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: so hard to say what's going wrong
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: right
<Tonio_> I'd be interested to know what happens when those guys delete ~/.kde/share/config/kmenueditrc
<Hobbsee> ask freeflying when he comes in
<Tonio_> also removing ~/.local/menu would be interesting
<Tonio_> appart from that, maybe the issue can be linked to one specific locale
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: most people use the default on the livecd, and then choose the locale to use on the local system
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: see what I mean ? that would explain the difference between the live and locale session
<Hobbsee> true
<Tonio_> maybe something broken in the EN_us locale or something
<Hobbsee> it's already been a copule of locales - because that was my first guess
<Tonio_> that's my thought at the moment
<Tonio_> let's comment on the bug
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: found the kdebase bug issue
<Tonio_> Hobbsee:
<Tonio_> +      .arg( i18n( "About Kubuntu" ) )
<Tonio_> +      .arg( i18n( "<a href=\"help:/kubuntu/">Kubuntu Documentation</a>" ) )
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: second line a " should be antislashed
<Tonio_> \"
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ahhh...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: testing the build here and reuploading if succeeded
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: great, thanks
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'll have to go for a moment today, so if you don't see the upload, don't mind, I'll upload tomorrow morning or at midnight :)
<Hobbsee> ok
<manchicken> Lots of updates today.
<manchicken> Although I haven't updated for a few days I suppose.
<aplg|mobile> hm
<aplg|mobile> zeroconf enable option broken due to missing enable script -.-
<aplg|mobile> I don't like merges which break features
<nixternal> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9585156/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-powerpc.kdebase_4%3A3.5.7-1ubuntu24_FAILEDTOBUILD. manchick~
<nixternal> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9585156/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-powerpc.kdebase_4%3A3.5.7-1ubuntu24_FAILEDTOBUILD. freeflyi~
<Jucato> O.o
<gnomefreak> nixternal: yes PPA if borked if thats what that is
<gnomefreak> that looks like repo builds though
<gnomefreak> nixternal: i get 404 errors on both of those
<nixternal> err
<nixternal> I was using stupid putty
<nixternal> and I am used to right clicking to copy
<gnomefreak> putty :(
<nixternal> ya, fsck was doing it 30 mount thing and I couldn't wait :)
<nixternal> Hobbsee: did you fix the about patch yet?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: Tonio_ did
<nixternal> nope, I am on it
<nixternal> err
<nixternal> it hasn't been uploaded yet then
<Hobbsee> it has
<Hobbsee> probably hasnt built yet
<nixternal> sorry, I meant uploaded to bzr
<nixternal> 25 has been uploaded, but it has FTBS as well
* nixternal looks
<Hobbsee> heh, oh dear
<Hobbsee> chroot problem, or real problem?
<nixternal> looking now
<nixternal> hppa FTBS on ubuntu25
<Hobbsee> hppa is in a bad way anyway.  we dont care.
* Hobbsee quietly eeks at -motu
<fdoving> why do i have 60 instances of /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon running?
<fdoving> do they do anything usefull?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey, thanks for fixing the deps for kdebluetooth, I sort of missed that
<nixternal> new KNetworkMangler out for NM 0.7
<_StefanS_> nixternal: yep it contains a few fixes
<_StefanS_> nixternal: maybe we should package it
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ^?
<fdoving> i feel knetworkmanager is wrong with the new rightclick-thing.
<fdoving> the primary function (Selecting networks) should be on leftclick.
<DaSkreech> We are shipping with the new 0.7 Knetworkmanger/
<DaSkreech> ?
<DaSkreech> Sweet
<Riddell> DaSkreech: nixternal was supposed to proof read the article
<Riddell> tsk tsk
<Riddell> no photo added either
<nixternal> what article is that?
<jjesse> hello
<DaSkreech> the fridge article
<nixternal> what did I miss on it?
<DaSkreech> Find a sentence that starts with jonathon
<Riddell> I fixed one such sentence
<Riddell> anyone fancy submitting that article to KDE Dot News
<nixternal> better?
<nixternal> Jonathan Riddell described the expanding Ubuntu eco-system as well as the many different distributions based on Kubuntu including Linux MCE, mEDUXa and many others.
<Riddell> nixternal: sillest problem with fridge I've discovered is you can't add an author it doesn't have an account for
<Riddell> so that article can't be written by augustin, it has to be me or anonymous
<nixternal> I was wondering why your name wasn't present in the write up of that
<Riddell> it wasn't written by me
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> OK, I see what you are getting at
<nixternal> that is supposed to change
<nixternal> when? your guess is as good as mine...I personally am getting tired of the promises that never get fulfilled with it
<Riddell> (actually that's the second sillyest, most silly is not being able to submit articles without being an editor)
<nixternal> that is another promise I have yet to see
<Riddell> we have the same problem with the Dot, only 1 guy has access to the software running it and he doesn't have time to maintain it much
<nixternal> I am starting to think the fridge is useless except for hosting meeting times and dates
<DaSkreech> Sounds like a call to write a better dot!
<nixternal> the amount of readers have been cut by more than half this time last year
* jjesse doesn't read the fridge
<Riddell> well that's why I posted this article there, it's about the first non-fridge editor written article I've seen on it
<jjesse> do you miss anything if you don't read the fridge?
<Riddell> but I wasn't sure it was even on topic
<nixternal> I told someone about 6 months ago that I would write articles for the Dot if they needed the help, and I never heard back
<Riddell> you did?
<nixternal> I think I may have responded to a request sent out by sebas possibly
<Riddell> mm, you probably responded to kde-promo, which alas I don't have time to read
* nixternal looks through kde promo
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> that is exactly where it went, I am positive
<nixternal> ya, I would rather write for the Dot than the fridge honestly...at least the Dot has readers
<Riddell> please do.  but it kindae takes someone to decide what to write about
<Riddell> since that is half the way to writing an article
<Riddell> nixternal: how about we get you on the dot-editors mailing list
<Riddell> then you can comment and make suggestions on stories people submit
<nixternal> is it open? if so I will join it right now
<nixternal> ahh, OK
<jjesse> nixternal: are there any mailing lists you aren't on?
<Riddell> it's super secret
<nixternal> ahh, super duper secret
<Riddell> before long you can become a proper dot editor with access to the website
* nixternal isn't a fan of those, but oh well right?
<nixternal> jjesse: I have started cutting back on some lists
<nixternal> mainly *buntu lists though
<Riddell> nixternal: please send me an e-mail saying you'd be interested in helping with the dot, I'll forward it to the right dude
<nixternal> will do that right now
<nixternal> jjesse: are you doing your dist-upgrade in a chroot or something? I have only seen the language errors in a chroot
<jjesse> nixternal: nope, standard load on my dell laptop
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> export LC_ALL=C
<nixternal> then try it
<jjesse> had serious problems via update-manager
<nixternal> I did a dist-upgrade this morning and it ran through fine
<nixternal> I had perl issues last night when I tried it, as well as udev and volumeid errors
<jjesse> cool that export worked
<nixternal> ya, I set that in my chroots to fix that issue
<jjesse> hmmm
<jjesse> nope still getting some erros
<jjesse> pastebin.ca/720032
<jjesse> eading package lists... Done
<jjesse> Building dependency tree
<jjesse> Reading state information... Done
<jjesse> Reading extended state information
<jjesse> Initializing package states... Done
<jjesse> doh
<jjesse> sorry bout that
<jjesse> http://pastebin.ca/720032
<nixternal> sent
<nixternal> jjesse: sudo apt-get -f install
<nixternal> see if that fixes some deps
<jjesse> nope still having problems w/ kubutnu-dekstop acpid acpi-support powermanagement-interface
<nixternal> umm, didn't we already release "Beta"?
<jjesse> what do you mean?  i thought the beta was out?
<nixternal> ya, check the ubuntu-doc list
<jjesse> somethings pecific?
<nixternal> ya, a canonical employee sent an email to the list with the first line reading...
<nixternal> The Gutsy Beta release is a day away, and so it's time to collect our
<nixternal> thoughts and tell our users all about it this shiny new release.
<nixternal> nevermind
<nixternal> must have gotten caught up in the filters and was just let through
<jjesse> ah
<nixternal> it was from Wednesday
<jjesse> i saw that it was dated older
* nixternal kicks KMail for not placing it in the correct spot to begin with
<nixternal> Riddell: sent that email out to you
* nixternal kicks the Java teacher
<nixternal> this client/server stuff is absolutely insane
<jjesse> in class on a saturday?  that sucks
<nixternal> no no
<nixternal> I am doing my homework
<nixternal> since I was out of class this whole week
<nixternal> I finished C++ homework on recursion and algorithms already...that was a fun one
<jjesse> hmmm gmail is super slow w/ konqi on guutys
<DaSkreech> Can I do a negative search in less?
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: what do you mean negative search?
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: less just pipes it to fit on screen
<DaSkreech> I want to search for any lines that Don't have the pattern
<DaSkreech> Yeah but you can hit / and then search for things
<gnomefreak> not really i dont even think grep allows you to do that
<DaSkreech> grep does
<DaSkreech>  grep -v
<DaSkreech> grep --inverse
<gnomefreak> use example : find bleh | grep -v bleh <if any> | less
<gnomefreak> you should beable to pass | 2 times
* gnomefreak not very good with grep
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know but the pattern I'm looking for is being picked up by grep as a regexp
<gnomefreak> learned it a couple of months ago
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: It's bloody great :)
<gnomefreak> maybe its the string your using?
<gnomefreak> try it with something simple
<DaSkreech> Yeah it is but the string can double as a regexp
<gnomefreak> thats what im thinking is why its outputing like that maybe
<DaSkreech> I want to delete all .exe files from a box but I want ot make sure no unix files turn up in the search
<DaSkreech> i'm grepping for exe$ but I wanna double check the list to make sure nothing slips through
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: unix .exe file on unix bax for windows?
<gnomefreak> unix doesnt use .exe as any file ending
<DaSkreech> Unix filesystem with windows virii
<gnomefreak> ok maybe than but still my law == .exe its garbage no matter what :)
<DaSkreech> Yeah but this is from two folders that were mapped to a windows network which then got massively infected which deposited a lovely number of .exe files through the file system
<DaSkreech> So yeah garbage
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: windows should have only used one dir?
<gnomefreak> or more than one
<DaSkreech> What?
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: you have .exe files on a ubuntu box right?
<gnomefreak> those are what you want gone?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<gnomefreak> example using the .exe under wine they should all be in one place
<DaSkreech> Redhat but principle is the same :)
<gnomefreak> whats redhat ;)
<gnomefreak> since linux cant do anything with the .exe without an emulater than you shouldnt worry too much
<gnomefreak> in theory
<DaSkreech> when was the last time unix people worried about a virus? :)
* gnomefreak cant say much i just made an email address at LiveWindows
<DaSkreech> I'm worried about the poor saps who keep mounting this drive
<DaSkreech> Serial reinfector
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: people worry all the time but the viruses almost never make it out of lab :)
<DaSkreech> Well this one has
<DaSkreech> I'll just look through it manually :*(
<gnomefreak> sorry helping people with bugs
#kubuntu-devel 2007-09-30
<mhb> guess whos here! :o)
<nixternal> who?
<nixternal> :p
<mhb> it is too early for santa claus
<mhb> nixternal: hi, what happened while I was gone (one week, not that you noticed)
<nixternal> I was somewhat gone as well for a funeral...my connection got fixed, we released the beta, and that is about all I can think of really
<mhb> nixternal: awww. Vacations are way better than funerals.
<nixternal> heh, tell me about it
<mhb> nixternal: what are we doing at the moment? Any critical tasks to be done?
<mhb> nixternal: or are we all slacking as usual and getting fresh ideas for the UDS?
<mhb> nixternal: heh, bothering you too much, am I? Enjoy the rest of the day and sorry for that :o)
<nixternal> slacking as usual
<nixternal> hehe, you aren't bothering me, I am going back and forth between my steaks on the grill
<mhb> nixternal: bon appetit then
<DaSkreech> !hobbsee
<ubotu> I phear the stick so shhhhh
<DaSkreech> Oh sorry ubotu
* DaSkreech kowers
<Jucato> anyone noticed a commnds file (ps?) in $HOME?
<waylandbill> Jucato: not in my home.
<Jucato> waylandbill: ok that was weird. coz I had the same file in both laptop and desktop. and the laptop after I upgraded to gutsy
<marseillai_> hi
<marseillai_> i'm cleaning my package for itest : http://itest.sourceforge.net/index.shtml and i don't know in wich section should i set it ?
<Jucato> good morning Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> heya!
<Jucato> how was your sunday?
<nixternal> yay power outtage
<Jucato> oooh hello nixternal
<nixternal> howdy
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> howdy :)
<Jucato> ok, I officially hate whoever either put W to close to Q or made Ctrl+W the default for Close window/tab
<Jucato> "too close"
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> konvi or irssi?
<nixternal> in irssi, I just do /wc
<Jucato> konvi. CtrL+W doesn't work on irssi :)
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: howdy you misleaded blind child
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yeah, i've been bitten by that before too
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it's been OK
<nixternal> ummm, anyone else notice the + mouse cursor when you login?
<Hobbsee> yeah, i did.
<Hobbsee> no idea what that is
<nixternal> OK, I thought I was going crazy for a minute
<Jucato> hehe yeah
<Jucato> I also hand a "commands" file in my $HOME
<Jucato> which opened up in kghostview w/ a screenshot of my desktop
<Tm_T> where's DaSkreech when you need him
<Hobbsee> commands is from imagemagik
<Jucato> Hobbsee: hm.. what's it doing there?
<fritsch> Hobbsee: I found a bug in kblueplugd script, it is very obiously wrong, should i file a separate bug?
<fritsch> Hobbsee: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2075b735 import and x in totally wrong place
<Hobbsee> fritsch: separate bug from what?
<fritsch> Hobbsee: please have a look at the pastebin
<Hobbsee> Jucato: no idea...but we need to look at upgrading that - pronto.
<Hobbsee> fritsch: i did.
<fritsch> Hobbsee: you see the import and the x? before #!/usr/bin/python
<Hobbsee> ....oh wow.
<Hobbsee> th'ats impressive.
<fritsch> Hobbsee: just running kblueplugd on your system should terminate by this error
<Hobbsee> fritsch: yeah, id' wondered why it was dying
<fritsch> Hobbsee: kdebluetooth is heavily broken in 7.10 anyway, but svn version without debian patches is working correct, but this issue is already filed, but only marked as NEW till now
<Hobbsee> fritsch: ah yes, it's https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebluetooth/+bug/146145
<fritsch> Hobbsee: yes, this one - i pasted the kblueplugd issue in comment 3, but did not really know, if this was seen
<Hobbsee> fritsch: mind fixing https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebluetooth/+bug/78155 as well?
* Hobbsee isnt subscribed to kdebluetooth bugs, and the guy who is hasnt had time, i suspect
<fritsch> Hobbsee: you were the last uploader, so i thought going directly to you, with this python thing, would be better ;-)
<Hobbsee> true
<fritsch> Hobbsee: I can try compiling the kubuntu packages without the patches in debian and see if this is working for receving files and so on ...
<fritsch> Hobbsee: then we would know, OUR patches make sth. wrong
<Hobbsee> fritsch: yeah, our package looks to be in a bad way
<Hobbsee> right, yuck
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ping me when you're around please, @ kdebluetooth
<Hobbsee> fritsch: i'm more inclined to take the debian package, and merge from it - and shove our changes back there.
<fritsch> Hobbsee: i looked at the patches, i think the 08 patch could be wrong, i have a try
<Hobbsee> if it's in the kde_extras, then...
<Hobbsee> whichc is 08?  i dont have the source here
<fritsch> Hobbsee: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7cba86e5
<fritsch> Hobbsee: it is just trial and error, but perhaps it helps - one patch should be wrong ;-)
<Hobbsee> fritsch: indeed.
<Hobbsee> fritsch: where are you, btw?
<fritsch> Hobbsee: i just compile the package without this one - so i just start
<fritsch> Hobbsee: there is also a patches.old directory - i moved it out of the way, but this looks very beta
<Hobbsee> fritsch: unsure if there's any point, if we're just going to take debians, then add any of our non-crackful bits.
<Hobbsee> yeah.
<Hobbsee> fritsch: can you email me and remind me to look at this stuff tomorrow?
<fritsch> Hobbsee: yes, i do
<Hobbsee> cool, thanks
<Hobbsee> hopefully i'll have time tomorrow
<fritsch> Hobbsee: build the package without all the ubuntu changes, but it is still not working, i think we should merge again from upstream or take the debian package
* Hobbsee nods
<fritsch> Hobbsee: debian unstable package is working on 7.10 - i write everything in a mail tomorrow
<Hobbsee> cool, ok
<Hobbsee> we'll want to take beta 8, though
<fritsch> Hobbsee: svn is working, too
<fritsch> Hobbsee: but not our version of it
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: ping
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: hah, you're funny
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: you thought I'm paid developer?
<Jucato> lol
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: :-)
<DaSkreech> Hey more paid developers is better for everyone :)
<Tm_T> sure
<Tm_T> but I
<Jucato> wish
<Jucato>  <Tm_T> but I wish
<Jucato> right?
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> more like "me? you gotta be kidding mate"
<Jucato> hehe ok :)
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Why would i be kidding?
<Tm_T> well, I dont feel I would deserve it
<DaSkreech> You got no skills? :)
<Tm_T> more like, I get nothing done currently
<Tm_T> skills is another story =)
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<Tm_T> all I do is talk talk talk
<Tm_T> some days not even that =)
<DaSkreech> how do LTSdot releases work?
<larsivi> It seems like the Fn key on my laptop stopped working a week or two ago, I guess after an update (running gutsy)
<mhb> LTSdot? You mean like 6.06.1? those are updated live CDs with security fixes
<larsivi> anyone else seen that, or heard of it?
<DaSkreech> mhb: Right when do they get released
<DaSkreech> is that on a aschedule?
<mhb> I do not think so
<DaSkreech> hmm ok
<mhb> although they plan something else for this LTS
<mhb> I have heard gossip about doing a regular release, then having an extended "bug fix" period, then release the LTS ... perhaps just gossip, I dunno
<uga> guys, in the last kde update, something is running "import commands" as a system call, at the end of hte startup process of kde
<uga> it seems to be a python importing method, but runs as a system call instead
<uga> so it grabs a postrcript screenshot file called "commands"
<uga> anyone knows what's up?
<uga> right now I'm grepping the whole disk for this...
<uga> its' easy to notice, since once you enter the desktop, the cursor turns into a "take screenshot" cursor
<uga> a strange cross
<nixternal> uga: it is known, and I believe fritsch created a patch for it
<uga> ah, thanks
<uga> do you know the whereabouts so that I can fix it here temporarily?
<nixternal> that explains the goofy + mouse icon when you log in...there was an import in a python script for kdebluetooth was listed before the #! /usr/bin/python
<nixternal> import is an imagemagick screen capture command
<nixternal> /usr/bin/kblueplugd is the file with the issue
<uga> nixternal: thanks, kdebluetooth. Yes I figured out it was the import command running, but not what was running it
<hunger> When will bluetooth work again in kubuntu gutsy?
<hunger>  /usr/bin/kblueplugd is borked but even fixing that does not allow me to use bluetooth here.
<mhb> hunger: ask allee about that
<hunger> allee: ping?
<hunger> mhb: bluetooth has so many open bugs:-(
<mhb> hunger: not my fault, I am afraid
<hunger> mhb: I am not blaming you:-)
* DaSkreech waves at hunger
<DaSkreech> I just defeated you  hahahaha
<hunger> DaSkreech: Hi there!
<DaSkreech> Seriously though
<DaSkreech> Would decibel be useful in kate?
<hunger> DaSkreech: If they want to communicate via kate, then yes.
<hunger> DaSkreech: No idea why somebody would want that (maybe collaborative editing?) though:-)
<DaSkreech> So kate could be gobby like with a decibel implementation?
<DaSkreech> Bingo
<DaSkreech> Oh another thing
<hunger> DaSkreech: telepathy has tubes to tunnel dbus through IM. Might work with decibel (untested though).
<DaSkreech>  does telepathy support short term short distance communication ?
<hunger> DaSkreech: telepathy is basically a interface for IM protocols. It can support everything under the sun.
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech> But I'm asking if it can do discovery
<hunger> DaSkreech: IIRC there is some bonjour based communication thingy for the OLPC.
<DaSkreech> right
<hunger> DaSkreech: that is a telepathy thing, too.
<DaSkreech> that's telepathy based?
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> grr
<DaSkreech> quit answering things before I ask them :-P
* DaSkreech grins
<hunger> Where can I get the kde settings as set up during install? /etc/skel does not have .kde.
<DaSkreech> so if kate could pipe the online/offline state of known contacts into a framework that allowed one-two click sharing of documents
<DaSkreech> it's also feasible that it could do discovery of new people connected to a LAN and share documents with them as well?
<hunger> DaSkreech: In principle that is possible. In practice that will need some work on decibel:-)
<DaSkreech> Well the framework for kate doesn't even exost yet so...
<DaSkreech> exist
<hunger> Sorry, lost connection.
<DaSkreech> I was just saying the framework for kate doesnt exist
<DaSkreech> so no stress yet
* hunger wishes for a search bar in kmenuedit.
<DaSkreech> There isn't?
<hunger> Nope.
<DaSkreech> I just assume that if it's a kapp it has search
* hunger wonders where kcalc ends up in the K-menu after install.
<hunger> Ah, just takes a while for it to be registered by kmenuedit:-)
<bddebian> Heya
<DaSkreech> yo
<_StefanS_> hey
#kubuntu-devel 2008-09-22
 * apachelogger got a messed up sleeping schedule
<vorian> i'd say
<apachelogger> jtechidna: nice gnome you got there :P
<jtechidna> :P
<rgreening> hello all
<rgreening> apachelogger: I built qt 4.4.2 debs. handed to riddell for upload
<apachelogger> cool
 * apachelogger still tries getting qt-copy to build ;-)
<rgreening> :) ya. some great experience for me
<rgreening> apachelogger: what source is it you have?
<apachelogger> rgreening: the one from kde
<rgreening> I used the qt + ubuntu patches from qt copy.
<rgreening> worked for me
 * apachelogger hopes the patches apply now
<rgreening> some were removed
<rgreening> as applied already
<apachelogger> rgreening: they certainly worked after 4.4.2 was imported
<rgreening> you want the diff I did for 4.4.42
<apachelogger> that was >24 before I updated the checkout, which is pretty bad ;-)
<rgreening> 4.4.2
<apachelogger> rgreening: no, I think it's already fixed
<apachelogger> getting a new package right now
<rgreening> are you building 4.4.2 or svn?
<apachelogger> qt-copy, which is 4.4.2 + patches from kdesvn
<rgreening> Cool. I used to use qt-copy patches way back at Gentoo. :) How much diff is it from what we use in kubuntu (a lot more patches than what we apply?)
<rgreening> I was one of the Xeffects maintainers (not the saucy rude one though.. haha)
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<rgreening> :)
 * rgreening can't wait for Heros premiere to start
<jjesse> is it this week?
 * jjesse is halfway through season 2
<rgreening> Monday
<jjesse> wow
 * rgreening jumps for joy
<vorian> yee haa
<jjesse> yay
<jjesse> i love my dvr
<rgreening> I have a film class.. but I'll be finished just in time to watch the 2 hour premiere
<rgreening> whee
<claydoh> well someon's  gone and one it for intrepid
<claydoh> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3096011.msg147199#msg147199
 * claydoh awaits broken stuff...
<rgreening> lol
<claydoh> lol I  fixed my touchpad in intrepid, and I can't remember which bit made it work :(
<rgreening> heh
<claydoh> lol the kde3 packages are listed as maintained by ubuntu-core-devel
 * claydoh ain't going near them with a 100m pole
<rgreening> not good.
<rgreening> obviously not properly built/updated
<claydoh> i know its ust someone dcowoing it for himself (I hope), but holy
<rgreening> ya.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> claydoh: keep us updated
 * apachelogger wants to rant about the packages for bad QA :P
<Hobbsee> claydoh: does someone need to send a mail from ubuntu-core-devel saying that these are not our packages, and please not to attribute them to us?
<claydoh> on what, how may hosed system there will be :/
<apachelogger> if people rant about our KDE 4 backprots, we can as well rant about their KDE 3 forward ports :P
<claydoh> Hobbsee: I would think so, or at least more info on hios site
<claydoh> he probably  ust rebuilt src packages I am guessing??
<apachelogger> looks like it
<claydoh> arghh bad fingers
<claydoh> well bad finger with bandaid
<apachelogger> bandaid?
<Hobbsee> i'd say so
 * apachelogger feels like falling asleep again
<claydoh> apachelogger: small bandage (brand-name)
<apachelogger> reading bug reports is way too boring
<apachelogger> claydoh: ic
<claydoh> Hobbsee: I have an email address
<claydoh> for the poster at least
<apachelogger> jtechidna: I noticed you packaged the .so files in ktorrent 3.1.2 ... .so are files which are only required for development/building, so you shouldn't include them in non-dev packages
<rgreening> stick it to him.. lol
<rgreening> in re to the KDE3.5 post
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> apachelogger: you getqtcopy done/working?
<claydoh> it goes both places :)
 * claydoh goes to sleep now
<apachelogger> rgreening: no, I just don't apply the patches
<apachelogger> nini claydoh
<rgreening> heh
<rgreening> apachelogger: anything you need worked on?
<apachelogger> bug triage :D
<rgreening> any specific ones you want (i.e. high priority)
<rgreening> for intrepid
<apachelogger> rgreening: everything is high priority, kdepim and kdebase bugs especially, since there are a lot of them fixed in 4.1.1 probably
<rgreening> ok. I'll take a stab at cleaning some of them up
<apachelogger> rgreening: cool, btw, in case you request information don't forget to mark them as incomplete
 * apachelogger notes that a lot of bugs have reports who don't really want to communicate
<rgreening> yep
<rgreening> I know the feeling
<rgreening> apachelogger: so, going over this URL should be what you want looked at (c0rrect): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+bugs
<rgreening> or something else?
<apachelogger> rgreening: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim
<rgreening> kk
<apachelogger> you can mostly ignore stuff which is already incompelte, I try to regulary hunt down bugs without responose and such which are incomplete but have a response :)
<rgreening> k
<rgreening> apachelogger: I cannot edit the status as it stands (not a member of kdepim). suggestions?
<apachelogger> huh?
<apachelogger> any launchpad user should be able to edit the status
<rgreening> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/260418
<rgreening> I click status and get You are not the bug assignee nor the maintainer of kdepim (Ubuntu), and therefore cannot edit this bug's status.
<rgreening> :)
<apachelogger> rgreening: are you logged in?
<rgreening> 1 sec... maybe it didn't...
<rgreening> stupid konqueror
<rgreening> no...
<apachelogger> oh well
<rgreening> 1 sec
<apachelogger> rgreening: I pasted the edge.launchpad url
<apachelogger> edge is the testing version of launchpad and got a different cookie
<rgreening> oh
<rgreening> that would explain it (my konq auto logs me in everywhere... normally
<rgreening> thanks... much better now
<rgreening> can edit
<apachelogger> \o/
<Lex79> apachelogger: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kgrubeditor/+bug/272973
<rgreening> will look
<Lex79> apachelogger: I'm working to update kgrubeditor, ok? subscribe to motu-release ?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> Lex79: mark it as invalid
<apachelogger> 5b is a pre-release
<apachelogger> if there should be any issues and artemisfowel has to change .5 from .5b we need a new exception
<apachelogger> so we better just wait for the the final .5
<apachelogger> Lex79: besides, the bzr branch is already updated ;-)
<Lex79> ah ok :(
<Lex79> :)
<apachelogger> Lex79: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kgrubeditor/ubuntu
<Lex79> apachelogger: ok... plasmoid-cpuload is ready for upload?
<apachelogger> Lex79: did you get an FFe?
<Lex79> ya
<Lex79> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/268419
<apachelogger> Lex79: btw, you don't need to update the changelog/copyright datetimes everytime you upload a refined version to revu
<apachelogger> it's not like anyone would care if the intiial packaging happened on 22 Sep or 17 Sep ;-)
<apachelogger> vorian: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-cpuload
<Lex79> I'm newbie :)
<Lex79> apachelogger: I'm learning...
<apachelogger> that is why I told you :)
<Lex79> :)
<Lex79> apachelogger: "btw" what it means in English?
<apachelogger> Lex79: by the way
<Lex79> ohhhhhhh
<Lex79> :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 272383
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> brokenbot(tm)
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/+bug/272383
<Lex79> apachelogger: kcm-gtk-kde4 is updated, can I update the package?
<Lex79> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/gtk-kde4?content=74689
<Lex79> 0.8b -> 0.8
<apachelogger> Lex79: yes
<apachelogger> especially look into Qt4 theme installing was automatized
<Lex79> ya
<Lex79> open FFe ?
<apachelogger> that automatization could make our get-orig-source redundant
<apachelogger> Lex79: I suggest preparing the package first, maybe even get an advocation
<apachelogger> it speeds up the FFe process, IMHO motu-release cares too much about the packaging these days
<Lex79> ok
<Lex79> how to get an advocation?
<apachelogger> upload to revu :P
<Lex79> ok :P
<Lex79> thx
<Lex79> apachelogger: with uscan: gtk-kde4: remote site does not even have current version
<apachelogger> probably broken then
<Lex79> download source manualy from kde-apps?
<apachelogger> Lex79: yes
<apachelogger> rgreening: if you want to, you can kill bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/+bug/271779
<rgreening> i'll look into it. ty
 * apachelogger goes outside and gets some exercise
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I don't like the kaffeine codec installer code at all
<wepiha> hmm gtk-gt-engine no longer works
<Lex79> apachelogger: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gtk-kde4
<apachelogger> Lex79: be more verbose in the changelog, keep in mind that someone who didn't see the debdiff needs to know what you did from looking at the changelog
<stdin> apachelogger: about the kaffeine codec installer bug, I think adding "return" after the "QApplication.exit(#)" calls should fix it. because it seems to be just running over that and running the dcop commands
<stdin> unless it needs QApplication.processEvents() too (not sure looking at the code)
<Lex79> I thought that I was too verbose :P
<apachelogger> stdin: no
<Lex79> I have to change debian/changelog?
<apachelogger> stdin: the point of QApplication::exit is pretty much that the app exits :P
<stdin> apachelogger: yes, but it isn't working in that code
<apachelogger> the problem is that the cpp part of the codec installer always asumes the script exited properly and returns true
<apachelogger> then the xinepart gets reinitialized
<apachelogger> again can't play the file
<apachelogger> starts the installer again...
<apachelogger> even worse is that the script apparently depends on adept batch but the package doesn't
<apachelogger> so it's even more broken on intrepid
<apachelogger> and that it is actually calling kdesu directly is an abomination of KDE IMHO
<apachelogger> Lex79: what deps did you changeß
<apachelogger> ?
<Lex79> a moment
<apachelogger> Lex79: well, that is what you need to document
<apachelogger> if one of the deps causes problems or something, I will open the changelog and search for the package name
<Lex79> apachelogger: old control http://paste.ubuntu.com/49226/
<Lex79> pbuilder doesn't build with deps in old control
<Lex79> sorry
<Lex79> build works
<Lex79> but broken install
<Lex79> now is ok
<Lex79> the maintainer has gnome and has not noticed the problem
<apachelogger> well, from looking at it, it seriously looks weird
<apachelogger> Lex79: I'll have to do the kaffeine codec installation fix before I can give it a full revu
<apachelogger> just verbosify the changelog for now
<Lex79> ok
<apachelogger> maybe stdin can take a look at it ;-)
<jeroen-> thats strange
<Lex79> thanks ;)
<jeroen-> when I open a link in konversation (intrepid) it opens thunderbird
<jeroen-> 1. that should be a browser
<jeroen-> 2. thunderbird should not be installed by default
<jeroen-> fresh alpha 6
<apachelogger> jeroen-: how fresh is that fresh?
<jeroen-> apachelogger: from cd
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> no good!
<jeroen-> maybe some dependecy
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> jeroen-: run apt-get remove thunderbird and tell me which packages that would remove
<jeroen-> another problem is that kde4 doesnt remember my 1280x1024 resolution
<jeroen-> it always want 1600xsomethinh
<jeroen-> but when I go to settings > display it is set ok
<jeroen-> apachelogger: I will
<jeroen-> apachelogger: only thunderbird is removed
<stdin> Lex79: I'd change the build-dep on cdbs to (>= 0.4.51). because that's what kde4libs has and to remove the ubuntu part
<stdin> Lex79: and it'll be good to number the patches
<apachelogger> jeroen-: then it is probably some recommends and not a dependency that pulls thunderbird in
<jeroen-> well I didnt yet install something by hand, except mysql-server
<apachelogger> that might already be enough to pull thunderbird in really
<Lex79> stdin: ok
<apachelogger> jeroen-: please report a bug against kubuntu-meta, and assign it to me
<apachelogger> this certainly needs some investigation
<jeroen-> apachelogger: I will if I have everything in order
<jeroen-> apachelogger: you mean the thunderbird-bug?
<apachelogger> yes
<jeroen-> or the resolution-bug?
<apachelogger> resolution is already reported
<jeroen-> ok
<jeroen-> great
<jeroen-> I will later this day
<apachelogger> stdin: -(~/.kde/share/config:$)-> cat kaffeinerc | grep xine
<apachelogger> xine-engine+ffmpeg=true
<stdin> Last Service Desktop Name=xine_part
<stdin> apachelogger: and actually, adding "return" after QApplication.exit(#) does stop it from looping ;)
<apachelogger> stdin: after which one?
<apachelogger> jtechidna, Riddell: ping
<stdin> apachelogger: in run(self),  the two before the os.system() stuff
<stdin> I think it's the one after "if not self.installer():" mostly
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> no, I don't like the installer, and I even less like it's QA
<stdin> yeah, it does leave a lot to be desired
<Riddell> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> Riddell: do we have a replacement for adept_batch?
<Riddell> apachelogger: install-package
<apachelogger> thanks
<Riddell> apachelogger: what for?
<apachelogger> Riddell: kaffeine's codec installer
<Riddell> oh yes, thanks
<Riddell> well I guess I should blog about having saved the planet
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> stdin: is the script looping in itself?
 * apachelogger is wondering how installDistroCodec would be accessed without codec argument
 * jussi01 sighs... still cant get qt4-designer to work
<stdin> apachelogger: doesn't look like it loops itself
<stdin> __init__() calls run() which calls QApplication.exit()
<stdin> that thing needs a rewrite though
 * Lex79 is away: Per ora assente
<jeroen-> why not using oxygen-icons in the intrepid kde3 applications?
<Riddell> no easy way to do that
<Riddell> openoffice would be more important
<jeroen-> well I did it in hardy myself
<jeroen-> yes openoffice is also important
 * apachelogger had an oxygen -> kde3 script once
<apachelogger> got lost I think :S
<apachelogger> stdin: yes ... in cpp
<jeroen-> apachelogger: well I still have tar0file
<jeroen-> anyhow - I can't add non-kde-apps to the panel - it only add a .desktop-file
<apachelogger> feel free to find the cause
<jeroen-> and the amarok collection is not showing the songs
<jeroen-> apachelogger: I am not a programmer, I just notice things
 * Lex79 is back.
<apachelogger> stdin: the return isn't the most awesome solution, but it should do for an SRU :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17828577/kaffeine_0.8.6-2ubuntu1_to_ubuntu2.diff
<jtechidna> apachelogger: plong
<jtechidna> oh
<nixternal> apachelogger: how is powerdevil thus far?
<apachelogger> nixternal: missing a systray/plasmoid thing
<apachelogger> other than that better than gpm TBH
<nixternal> groovy, will have to give it a try
<Riddell> apachelogger: that quilt refresh seems a bit more than a refresh, e.g. it adds +#include <kdebug.h>
<apachelogger> hum, faulty merge indeed
<apachelogger> Riddell: please remove that
<apachelogger> Riddell: kconfig.h as well
<Riddell> apachelogger: uploaded, thanks
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll prepare the SRU later
 * apachelogger leaves for a coffee
<Riddell> apachelogger: SRU?
<rgreening> Riddell: hey
<Riddell> morning rgreening, Qt still compiling here
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> slow PC
<rgreening> :)
<Riddell> I fell asleep yesterday I'm afraid, tired after winning a marathon
<rgreening> lol.. what marathon?
<rgreening> and good job
<Riddell> a canoe one
<rgreening> ah right... cool
<rgreening> no lightning
<rgreening> :P
<rgreening> well, qt 4.4.2 has been working for me for last 24 h. No issues have popped up with it that I can see.
<rgreening> hey... anyone can help me with alien issue? "dpkg-gencontrol: error: current host architecture 'i386' does not appear in package's architecture list (amd64)"?
<rgreening> It's a source RPM...
<rgreening> Is there a way I can force alien to extract the src RPM on diff ARCH?
<Riddell> are you sure it's src?  that would be platform independent
<rgreening> I know... that's why I am stumped. FOund this online at OpenSuSE: libqt4-jambi-4.4.0-5.7.src.rpm
<rgreening> trying to see what they did
<Riddell> interesting, they hadn't packaged it last I looked (ages ago)
<rgreening> ya.. it's def Alpha quality RPM.. haha
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> I dont thinks it was in the "release" stage yet
<Riddell> rgreening: where did you find that?  it's not in factory
<rgreening> nope... hmm... can't remember the link. It was OpenSuSE though...
<Riddell> google knows it not
<rgreening> 1 sec....
<rgreening> let me see if I can re-find it.
<Riddell> ah hah http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/KDE:/Qt44/openSUSE_Factory/src/libqt4-jambi-4.4.0-5.3.src.rpm
<Riddell> fakeroot alien libqt4-jambi-4.4.0-5.3.src.rpm  works here
<rgreening> http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/3/srodzaj/2/search/libqt4-jambi-4.4.0-5.7.src.rpm
<rgreening> cool.. let me try
<rgreening> I get same err on the 5.7 on.. let me get the 5.3 one
<rgreening> ok.. what's up with my system... I get the same error with i386 (amd64)
<rgreening> Riddell? Are you running a i386 or amd64?
<rgreening> Riddell: the src has debian/co0ntrol with amd64 in it
<Riddell> rgreening: what command are you running?
<Riddell> oh, are you trying to build it?  I doubt that'll ever work
<Riddell> borrow the patches and build rules, but I wouldn't try just building an alien'ed RPM
<Riddell> rgreening: qt compiles and works, all looks good so I'll upload
<rgreening> 1 sec...
<rgreening> cool.
<rgreening> :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: hardy's kaffeine is looping as well
<seele> huh.. what's crashing on startup in alpha 6?  and then the "crash" bubble crashes..
 * rgreening patiently awaits K3B for KDE4...
 * jussi01 saw sexy new libnotify today... 
 * rgreening wants to be KDE3 free one day
 * apachelogger never liked the crash bubble
<jussi01> apachelogger: when do we get the new libnotify in hardy? and is it in intrepid yet?
<apachelogger> if I care a little about about kaffeine, I probably don't care at all about libnotify :P
<jussi01> rofl...
<jussi01> but its so nice.. http://omploader.org/vcmto
<rgreening> Riddell: looks like compiz 0.7.7 (some svn release) is currently in intrepid and 0.7.8 is out. Can we bump to 0.7.8? If so, I can work on packaging it
<rgreening> OMFG.. that notify ROX
<rgreening> I care about it.. :)
<rgreening> wow
<jussi01> :D
 * rgreening searches for source...
<Riddell> rgreening: dunno, you'd need to ask the compiz packagers (there might be a #ubuntu-compiz)
<rgreening> kk...
<nixternal> jussi01: you compile that libnotify yourself?
<nixternal> I want to get rid of the crappy old one
<rgreening> Riddell: no such channel :)
<rgreening> popped a msg on ubuntu-devel
<jussi01> nixternal: nope. its not mine, got that from sput in #quassel (the quassel lead dev... )
<nixternal> ahh, I was wondering why I hadn't seen anything new from Galago
<jussi01> nixternal: I was hoping we could have it in intrepid, and then hardy, so I would get it :D
<jussi01> cause it is "teh sexiness"
<nixternal> I am taking it he redid libnotify with qt
<apachelogger> sput didn't do that really :P
<apachelogger> jussi01: where is the source anyway?
<seele> argh.. can someone tell me how to kill the notify bubbles that crashed?  i can't access any of my system tray icons
<jussi01> no idea, Im asking sput now...
<apachelogger> seele: just deactivate apport ... /etc/default/apport IIRC
<seele> apachelogger: i dont know what that means
<apachelogger> well, kdesudo kate THATFILE
<apachelogger> there is a line sayin 'enabled=1' change the 1 to a 0 save the file
<apachelogger> then a relogin should make that thing disappear I guess
<rgreening> jussi01: if you get the source, I can work on building it (assuming someone wishes to accept into upstream {pretty please - haha})
<apachelogger> would need a feature freeze exception
<jussi01> rgreening: soon as I find out where it is Ill let you know
<seele> apachelogger: didn't work :-/
<rgreening> :)
<apachelogger> seele: no clue then, Riddell probably knows
<rgreening> apachelogger: It may well be worth it. The existing one is god awful and takes away from the whole plasma/KDE4 experience IMHO. This would be a great benefit.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> last I checked the plasma integration was pretty 4.2ish
<jussi01> [17:12:00] <Sput> jussi01: uhm?
<jussi01> [17:12:07] <Sput> jussi01: I'm running KDE trunk
<apachelogger> see
<rgreening> doh
<jussi01> [17:12:29] <Sput> knotify should be part of kdebase
<rgreening> hrmph
 * jussi01 cries...
 * rgreening wishes KDE4.2 was out
 * jussi01 wishes ksnapshot had an "upload to imagebin" button...
 * apachelogger thinks jussi01 should implement that :P
<Tm_T> I just use import and save directly to server, sshfs <3
<Tm_T> sleep 5 ; import -window root /mnt/ssh-kapsi/sites/www.tm-travolta.net/www/shots/current_1.png
<Tm_T> like that, for example
 * apachelogger uses ksnapshot and save directly to server
<apachelogger> makes numbering easier
<Tm_T> apachelogger: that too (:)
<seele> apachelogger: ah, on reboot it worked, but there are two blank spaces where the icons ought to be
<apachelogger> weird
<Nightrose> apachelogger: wohoooooooo
<Nightrose> new neon build
<Nightrose> what did you do?
 * seele wonders why brainstorm doesn't use openid
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger 
<apachelogger> Nightrose: Oo
<apachelogger> without kdelibs?
<apachelogger> how did that work
 * Tm_T wonders how I can use launchpad.net openid elsewhere
<Nightrose> apachelogger: dunno - i am installing a new amarok neon
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> fair enough
<Nightrose> apachelogger: did you fix anything or did it fix itself?
<apachelogger> I build qt 4.4.2
<Nightrose> ah
<Nightrose> cool
<Nightrose> thanks :)
<Riddell> Tm_T: yes, if the site accepts it
<Tm_T> Riddell: ah, will try that then
 * Tm_T had/have issues with ubuntu.com wiki at times
<Riddell> seele: killall update-notifier-kde ?
<seele> Riddell: oh, i was killing knotify heh
<seele> Riddell: apachelogger's option worked though
<seele> argh.. 1000 word limit?  what a stupid application
<seele> how am i going to cut out 500+ words
<rgreening> I think desktop-effects.kde4 is b0rked. Still wants to run adept_batch, which is part of the old adept and not ver 3
<Riddell> hmm, needs updating
<rgreening> a job for me
<rgreening> :)
<Riddell> ooh
<rgreening> it needs that install function right
<rgreening> or should we write an adept_batch wrapper for the install
<Riddell> rgreening: it needs changed to use install-package
<rgreening> kk. getting package src
 * Lex79 is away: Per ora assente
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: the status of the bugs I fixed will be automatically set as "Fix Released" as soon as Intrepid is released or will I have to manually set them?
<jtechidna> Artemis_Fowl: they will stay open until you either close them manually or include (LP: #bugnumberhere) in the debian changelog
<seele> Riddell: regarding app config files, do you want the rc files or diffs?
<Riddell> seele: diffs to what?
<seele> the app rc files?
<seele> for default window sizes..
<Riddell> either is fine
<rgreening> ok, so I goto kubuntu wiki to create a page. It tries to log me in via OpenID and fires me to the ubuntu wiki. Any ideas?
<Riddell> it's the same wiki
<Riddell> but the login doesn't work with browsers other than firefox
<rgreening> OMG.
<rgreening> Konq doesn't work with it?
<rgreening> grr
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> I hate ff
 * rgreening would prefer qt ff
 * seele is totally confused
<seele> in alpha 5, the selection button in okular didn't fit in the toolbar.  in alpha 6 it does
<seele> but afaik neither okular nor any of the rc defaults have been updated
<seele> is the default system font size different? how does this stuff keep changing?
<seele> oh and in alpha 4 it fit like in alpha 6
 * seele falls over
 * Riddell waves some smelling salts
<Riddell> default font size hasn't changed on our side
<Riddell> possibly on X or something
<yuriy> yay apachelogger! no more whining from the codec looping bug!
<Arby_> apachelogger: bug 271852, is there some launchpad foo to forward bugs upstream?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271852 in kdebase "{fish://} Konqueror can not access directories ending with '.d'" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271852
<Arby_> or do I just create a new report on bugs.k.o and link the two
<Arby_> nevermind, found it.
<jcastro> Arby_: yep, that's the way to do it!
<Arby_> jcastro: thanks
<jcastro> Arby_: there are plenty of bugs like that that need an upstream report: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bugs?search=Search&field.status_upstream=pending_bugwatch
<jcastro> if you're looking for something to do. :D
 * Arby_ turns slightly pale
<Arby_> but bokmarks that page for later
<Arby_> *bookmarks
<mcas> jcastro, i'll look at the page, too and try to forward some bugs
<mcas> can someone please try if he can reproduce this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/273241
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 273241 in kdebase-workspace "Traditional KDE4 menu shows overlapping text" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mcas> thx
<Arby_> mcas looking
<Arby_> what is meant by 'traditional' menu?
<jtechidna> Arby_: not kickoff
<mcas> jtechidna, i read about kubuntu-bugs
<Arby_> hmm, I'll have to find out how to enable that
<jtechidna> Arby_: right click the menu and select "Use classical menu"
<jtechidna> mcas: cool
<mcas> as a member of bug-control i'll try to do more triage in kde bugs
<mcas> to give you some help for kubuntu-bugs
<Arby_> mcas: I can't reproduce that, works fine here
<Arby_> the guy is offering a screenshot, can't hurt
<mcas> Arby, what graphic card do you use?
<Arby_> mcas: lspci says
<Arby_> Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=0&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 0
<Arby_> rnadom
<Arby_> *random
<mcas> thanks Arby_
<Arby_> welcome
<seele> jtechidna: ping
<jtechidna> seele: pong
<seele> jtechidna: i don't know what the option is called, but mouse navigation of virtual desktops is turned on by default?
<seele> jtechidna: was it always like that or did you change it?
<seele> jtechidna: (where you mouse to the top or bottom of your screen and it flips to the next desktop)
<jtechidna> no, that's not on by default
<seele> jtechidna: looks like it in alpha 6
<jtechidna> weird
<jtechidna> I haven't touched default-settings since right before alpha5 or so when we added the notes plasmoid to the default desktop
<jtechidna> it's almost like it has a mind of its own :P
<seele> jtechidna: do you know where the option is?  i haven't found it yet
<jtechidna> not off the top of my head
<jtechidna> ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc maybe
<Riddell> testers needed for qt jambi packages http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/jambi/
<Riddell> rgreening: ^^
<rgreening> kk. got it
<rgreening> what was the tweak to build qtjambi without phonon
<goatsocks> --without-phonon? ;)
<Riddell> rgreening: I had just linked /usr/share/qt4/lib to /usr/lib
<Riddell> which confused it
<Riddell> individual links as you advocated worked
<Riddell> goatsocks: oh if only java were so easy
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> so, no link for phonon.. meant no buildy for phonon
<seele> jtechidna: oooh, so our default kwinrc is ok.  but the kwin rc file is not.
<rgreening> hehe
<rgreening> 'swas what I did
<seele> jtechidna: although i guess we shouldnt worry about users who rm kwinrc
<rgreening> Riddell: we will need to update libqt4-dev package to make hte correct links
<rgreening> as well as libqt4-opengl-dev
<goatsocks> bleh their ant buildfile doesn't provide any flags for disabling constituent libs
<rgreening> goatsocks: it sot of does.. if one could decipher what they were doing
<rgreening> s/sot/sort/
<rgreening> we tried changeing if="qtjambi.phonon" to if="false".. no go
<rgreening> I think it must be somewhere else to check
<rgreening> bah.. ant
<goatsocks> rgreening: it doesn't, that "if="qtjambi.phonon" is referring to a build target, not env var
<rgreening> well, see there you go... I'm a baf00n
<rgreening> :)
<goatsocks> in ant, the convention for var names and target names are the same, so the confusion is understandable ;)
<Arby_> how do I re-open a bug on bugs.kde.org?
<Arby_> kde bug 140041 still exists but I can't see an option.
<ubottu> KDE bug 140041 in general "Two "Default KOrganizer resource"  items brought up after creating a todo" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140041
<Arby_> clever bot :)
<Riddell> Arby_: down at the bottom there should be a "reopen" radio
<Arby_> Riddell: not for me.
<Arby_> maybe I don't have the permissions to do it
<Riddell> maybe not
<Riddell> shall I reopen?
<Riddell> Arby_: done
<Arby_> please, apachelogger said I should
<Arby_> thanks
 * Arby_ returns to the kdepim buglist
<rgreening> Riddell: qtjambi... beautiful.......... works like a charm here :)
<rgreening> gtg to my Film class. later all :)
<jtechidna> apachelogger: bug 273190, lol
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273190 in ubuntu "Virtualbox does not start after installing KDE 4.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273190
<Arby_> could someone look at bug 184168 and see if it's worth an upstream report?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 184168 in kdepim "message when adding IM information in Kontact is confusing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184168
<yuriy> Arby_: I think so. It's a bug, and we ain't gonna fix it -> upstream.
<yuriy> but importance low, can you set that?
<Arby_> yuriy: no
<Arby_> my membership expired
<Arby_> I need to contact bdmurray or another admin to get it renewed
<yuriy> ok, set
<Arby_> thanks
<seele> hmm.. is ktimetracker working for everyone else in alpha6?
<Arby_> seele: seems to work here what's up with it?
<Arby_> not that I use it often, I just happen to have kontact open
<seele> Arby_: wont start at all
<seele> no crash notification
<Arby_> let me start it as a stand alone app
<Arby_> see what happens
<goatsocks> hm works fine in kontact, doesn't launch standalone
<Arby_> yep same here
<seele> should we take it out of kickoff until it gets fixed?  people can still access it via kontact
<goatsocks> the .desktop entry must be hosed, because i can launch it standalone from the cli
<Arby_> it's also missing an icon in kickoff
<goatsocks> uh, why is the .desktop file launching it as: ktimetracker  -caption "%c"
 * Arby_ grumbles at bugs.k.o for being painfully slow
<Arby_> arrgh and now it's died with a software error :(
<Arby_> right at the end of the report wizard :(
<goatsocks> seele: is there a bug for this? i have a fix
<goatsocks> actually i may as well fix the broken icon while i'm at it
<goatsocks> ktimetracker's icon is missing in the menu for everyone else right?
<Arby_> yes
<Arby_> and in krunner, which probably gets it from the same place
<seele> goatsocks: dunno, i was just doing qa when i found it
<goatsocks> seele: try this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49450/
<seele> goatsocks: cool.  did you commit it?
<Arby_> goatsocks: yep that works
<goatsocks> seele: i'm just a lowly lurker, no super commit powers here ;)
<thiblahute> Hi,
<thiblahute>  I would like to get some help to get an kde4 development environment with ubuntu intrepid
<thiblahute>  I would like to use Kdevelop, (3.5)
<thiblahute> Is there any tutorial for that?
<thiblahute> Cause I am getting trouble and spend a lot of time unsuccessfully
<goatsocks> thiblahute: specifically for ubuntu i don't think so, but there's this: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Set_up_KDE_4_for_development#KDevelop
<goatsocks> thiblahute: i'm not sure if anyone in here actually uses kdevelop
<thiblahute> Is there anyway to use only kubuntu packages to do that?
<thiblahute> goatsocks What do you use then?
<goatsocks> thiblahute: all the tools on that page should be packaged in kubuntu/ubuntu
<goatsocks> thiblahute: i'm a bit of an oddball, i use vim *and* emacs ;)
<thiblahute> Ok, I don't need to follow this http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4 right?
<goatsocks> are you planning on c++ development, or are you thinking of using the python bindings?
<goatsocks> thiblahute: most of those instructions are geared towards contributing officially to KDE upstream, not general kde development, so no you can probably ignore most of that stuff
<thiblahute> OK, thank you....Hope I will manage with it
<Riddell> thiblahute: sudo apt-get install kdebase-workspace-dev  should do most things
<Arby_> Riddell: goatsocks has a fix up there ^^ about 20 min back for a bug in ktimetracker.
<Arby_> what do we need to do to get it into intrepid?
<Arby_> rebuild with that patch?
<goatsocks> imo the entire desktop file should be renamed from karm.desktop to ktimetracker.desktop, as almost everything else in the ktimetracker package has been
<goatsocks> though that might break the upgrade path from kde 3
<thiblahute> I have to set the enviroment variable...
<thiblahute> Is that true?
<thiblahute>  KDEDIRS > /usr/bin
<thiblahute> KDEHOME > ~/.kde
<thiblahute> LD_LIBRARY_PATH > /usr/lib
<thiblahute>  BUt I don't know PKG_CONFIG_PATH and QT_PLUGIN_PATH
<Riddell> Arby_: yep
<Arby_> Riddell: do we need to rebuild all of kdepim or just ktimetracker?
<goatsocks> thiblahute: QT_PLUGIN_PATH should be ${HOME}/.kde/lib/kde4/plugins/:/usr/lib/kde4/plugins/
<goatsocks> cmake usually has no trouble determining PKG_CONFIG_PATH automatically
<Riddell> Arby_: all of it (but we have build servers to do the actual building)
<Arby_> Riddell: ah, I was going to volunteer to package it but maybe I don't need to then
<Riddell> Arby_: having as a debdiff would be super useful
<Arby_> I can try
<Arby_> I've got the sources all here ready
<Arby_> :)
<Riddell> Arby_: put the patch in debian/patches with a name like kubuntu_01_sensible_description.diff
<Riddell> add it to debian/patches/series
<Arby_> done that
<Riddell> run  make -f apply-patches  (I think) to test it applies
<Riddell> dch -i  to add a changelog
<Riddell> debuild -S
<Arby_> it doesn't, already tried to debuild
<Arby_> I think the path is wrong
<Arby_> changelog already done
<Riddell> the path is wrong
<Arby_> what should +++ /usr/share/applications/kde4/karm.desktop be changed to
<Riddell> dunno, make a backup of the file and edit it yourself then take a diff
<Riddell> the file in the sources that is
<goatsocks> the leading / should be removed at least
<Arby_> the sources only seem to have karm_part.desktop
<Arby_> which is different
<Arby_> doesn't have the exec or icon lines
<goatsocks> # dpkg -L ktimetracker | grep desktop
<goatsocks> /usr/share/applications/kde4/karm.desktop
<goatsocks> /usr/share/kde4/services/karm_part.desktop
<goatsocks> /usr/share/kde4/services/kontact/ktimetracker_plugin.desktop
<goatsocks> /usr/share/kde4/services/ktimetrackerconfig.desktop
<goatsocks> it's definitely installed by the current ktimetracker package
<Arby_> I agree
<Arby_> but I can't see it in the source tree
<goatsocks> maybe it's added via deb patch
<Arby_> in the source tree
<Arby_> ls ktimetracker/ | grep desktop
<Arby_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5.3K 2008-04-23 15:51 desktoptracker.cpp
<Arby_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1.2K 2008-09-22 22:00 karm_part.desktop
<Arby_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1.1K 2008-01-15 01:58 desktoplist.h
<Arby_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.3K 2008-04-23 15:51 desktoptracker.h
<Riddell> find ktimetracker -name *desktop
<Riddell> find ktimetracker -name \*desktop
<Arby_> a ha
<Arby_> thanks
<Arby_> found it ktimetracker/support/karm.desktop
<goatsocks> er Riddell beat me to it ;)
<Arby_> my shell foo is weak :(
<Arby_> seems to have gone through now :)
<Arby_> ok it's late, I'm going to leave this building and make a debdiff in the morning
#kubuntu-devel 2008-09-23
<seele> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49480/
<seele> Riddell: should set default win size for first time running, when the app closes it will set it as the new default and the kde control module entry will remove itself
<seele> Riddell: there are a few apps that still don't obey the global icon setting, i'll fix that next
<Riddell> seele: mm, you've been busy :)
<seele> Riddell: omg it took me forever to figure it out too.. but i'm glad i found this way instead of fifteen rc files
<seele> Riddell: we'll still need to replace a few rc files for the apps that don't obey the global setting, and i think there are a few apps that are better off as icon only (like konq)
<Riddell> konq is buggy for that, I think on restore it adds text to the icons
<Riddell> to the toolbars I mean
<Riddell> seele: kwinrulesrc uploading
<Riddell> time to snooze
<seele> Riddell: 'night
<txwikinger> Riddell: still awake?
<Jucato> he snoozes fast :)
<txwikinger> well..it is the time to do it over there ;D
<goatsocks> seele: some kde4 apps' default css stylesheets are prioritizing MS fonts ("arial", "verdana") over "sans", "sans-serif", or "monospace"... since msttcorefonts is a multiverse package shouldn't all explicit references to MS fonts be replaced with the generic names "sans" etc.?
<goatsocks> seele: see: grep --include "*css" -Iri font /usr/share/kde4/* | grep family
<seele> goatsocks: hmm?
<goatsocks> seele: for example, ktorrent's web interface serves up a css file that will tell your browser to use MS verdana or MS arial over DejaVu or whatever free font the user has chosen globally in KDE
<goatsocks> if the user doesn't have msttcorefonts installed that's no problem, it'll default to "sans" (which in my case maps to DejaVu Sans), however i don't think hard-coding MS fonts is a good idea
<seele> oh, you mean in terms of the spacing being off?
<seele> but that shouldnt have changed from alpha 4 to 5 to 6, everything i tested were default installs
<goatsocks> MS fonts render badly with freetype under Qt
<goatsocks> (plus they're proprietary)
<goatsocks> so let's say i've picked DejaVu Sans in System Settings as my global default app font
<goatsocks> ktorrent's web interface serves up a page that forces MS fonts first, and only if MS fonts are absent will it try my KDE global default DejaVu Sans
<goatsocks> i could tell my browser to always use my custom fonts, but that kind of ignores the problem
<seele> ah, well i'm not too concerned if someone is going to change the defaults.  if they can configure that, then they can probably deal with slight abnormalities which are equaly easy to fix
<seele> it only becomes a problem when a lot of people are doing the same thing and we can find a way of preventing it in a nice way
<seele> but i think must kubuntu users who arent uber power users just use it out of box
<apachelogger> Arby: were you logged in?
 * apachelogger is pretty sure one can reopen bugs as normal users on bko
<apachelogger> wel
<apachelogger> l
<goatsocks> yeah they're changeable, i still think they're bad (as in bad taste) defaults though... i'll probably file a bug with some patches ;)
<apachelogger> Good morning everyone
<goatsocks> hi apachelogger
<seele> goatsocks: you mean using MS fonts in the style cheet?
<goatsocks> seele: yeah
<seele> yeah i agree, especially in an os that is so finicky about pure oss
<seele> er, distribution even
<goatsocks> personally i think setting specific fonts should be removed from the CSS spec, you should only be able to set generic font families like sans-serif, serif, and monospace
 * goatsocks hates when "fancy" websites make assumptions about my fonts
<seele> even then is a lot of control by the app.. they shouldnt be setting any font sizes or styles, it should be consistent with the environment
<apachelogger> jtechidna: that is actually pretty sad
<seele> a label should be the same size and style as all the other labels and not different for one app
<apachelogger> jtechidna: I wonder if we should backport 4.1 to gutsy ;-)
<apachelogger> kde rev 863738
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=863738&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 863738
<apachelogger> Riddell: where to move bug 272991 to?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272991 in kubuntu-meta "intrepid alpha 6: no video during install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272991
<Arby_> Riddell: I mailed you a debdiff for the ktimetracker fix.
<Arby_> let me know if there's anything wrong with it
<Arby_> it's pretty small anyway.
<apachelogger> jtechidna: shouldn't we get lancelot 103 in?
<apachelogger> kde bug 170203
<ubottu> KDE bug 170203 in kcal "kmail crashes on Outlook generated calendar invitation" [Crash,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=170203
<apachelogger> Nightrose, seaLne: bug 50686 - I get obnoxious from bugs where upstreams says it is fixed but our report isn't
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 50686 in kdepim "IMAP connections sometimes break and kmail must be closed to fix" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/50686
<apachelogger> yuriy: you might want to reopen kde bug 30572
<ubottu> KDE bug 30572 in general "KPPP missing speed 33800" [Normal,Resolved: invalid] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=30572
<apachelogger> kde rev 857262
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=857262&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 857262
<Tonio_> hi there
<Riddell> rebonjour
<Riddell> apachelogger: xserver-xorg
<apachelogger> Tonio_: hey, when are you pusing a new kdesudo to intrepid?
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, powerdevil is waiting in new ;-)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: when I can fix that kprocess issue
<Tonio_> apachelogger: it is polling for something I can't figure out...
<apachelogger> Tonio_: I though you converted to qprocess?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: same problem
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I suspect a qt issue to be honnest
<apachelogger> *nod*
<Tonio_> apachelogger: completly random, dunno what happens
<Tonio_> apachelogger: for example some apps do start with kdesudo, some don't....
<Tonio_> apachelogger: looks like something is broken or incomplete in the qprocess environment where the process is running
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I may not be able to fix that one myself....
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Tonio_: you might get some KDE guy to help ... but I think you should push the current kdesudo ASAP to do quality assurance on it
 * apachelogger is going to commit 23 days of 5-a-day work
<apachelogger> neversfelde: I hope you are happy
<apachelogger> wasting my precious time with that stuff
<Tonio_> apachelogger: will do today then ;)
<apachelogger> oh kay
 * jussi01 hugs apachelogger... why? just cause... :)
 * apachelogger starts writing the 3rd ruby script today :D
<neversfelde> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: 5-a-day dood
<neversfelde> apachelogger: thats mcas. My 5-a-day stuff is always broken :)
<apachelogger> yus, but you complained when I said that I don't do 5adaying
<neversfelde> anyway, I am happy^^
 * apachelogger really should use dimap
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> that amount of arguments is awesome
<metellius> I extracted the ppa kdelibs package you built, how can I cleanly compile the package with CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=debugfull?
<metellius> I see some if's for DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS, but my packaging and bash skills are very low
<apachelogger> metellius: it is built wiht debugfull IIRC
<gnomefreak> if anyone has grub splash (picture in grub) can you please give me the first few lines of /boot/grub (just the part that defines the grub image)
<jtechidna> apachelogger: it is in
<jtechidna> apachelogger: the svn revision is because he hasn't been making tags for 1.0.x when he's been releasing them
<smarter> heya!
<smarter> sorry to have been a bit MIA these last days, I had some times this afternoon and decided to empty my TODO list ;)
<smarter> Kepas FFe: bug #273553
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273553 in kepas "[Feature Freeze Exception] kepas 0.9+svn080923" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273553
<smarter> Guidance Power Manager 4.1.1: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/guidance/powermanager-ubuntu
<smarter> Fix for bug #269598: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/bespin/ubuntu
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269598 in kde4-style-bespin "configure bespin in system settings fails" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269598
<smarter> Riddell: ^ Could you please take a look and upload gpm and bespin? :)
<smarter> Riddell: Hi, have you seen my message before netsplit? if not: http://pastebin.com/m344e892d I've uploaded a debdiff for gpm here: http://smarter.free.fr/pkg/guidance-power-manager_4.1.0-0ubuntu4_4.1.1-0ubuntu1.debdiff
<smarter> and you can get the bespin one by running bzr diff -r20..21
 * smarter takes a deep breath before pushing the send button of his MOTU Application :)
<jtechidna> apachelogger: ^ lol
<smarter> jtechidna: hey
<smarter> how is it going?
<jtechidna> hi
<jtechidna> pretty good, school's back but I'm managing
<smarter> same for me
<smarter> well, I've some problem with the managing part :]
<jtechidna> hehe
 * smarter off to school
<Riddell> well, upgrading from hardy KDE 3 worked
<jjesse> yay
<Hobbsee> always a good start.
<Riddell> also knetworkmanager is just as broken in suse's beta as it is in intrepid
<jjesse> agreed, tried it the other day and it doesn't work correctly in my vm at all
<jjesse> for open suse
<Riddell> rgreening: desktop-effects-kde uploaded
<rgreening> kool.
<rgreening> only for intrepid right? cause it would break under hardy without the install-package being available/installed.
<Riddell> sure
<rgreening> :P
<rgreening> I feel like a McDonald's commercial "I'm Lovin' it".
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> jtechidna: I absolutely don't agree on closing kpdf bugs
<jtechidna> eh?
<apachelogger> IIRC recent versions of kpdf were using poppler
<apachelogger> so assuming a lot of the issues are actually in the backend anyway closing doesn't make sense here
<apachelogger> besides, okular relies on the same basis anyway I think
<jtechidna> well, they were caused by patches to kpdf, apparently
<jtechidna> or so sez upstream
<apachelogger> jtechidna: upstream used to be grumpy because of the amount of bugs in it's product ;-)
<jtechidna> hehe, I saw from the bug reports
<apachelogger> it's your call anyway, I am just suggesting that an investigation probably makes sense because all the floss pdf readers relay on the same basis one way or another
<jtechidna> I guess it wouldn't hurt to ask if it was still happening in Intrepid
<jtechidna> Hmm, I think we should steal Opensuse's patches for panel autohiding and kwin cube
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> they both don't have QA
<apachelogger> we really can't include fancy stuff we don't get the basics right *cough* kaffeine *cough*
<jtechidna> hmm, your opinion of kaffine is "special" right?
<apachelogger> yes, but that is unrelated to my opinion on how the codec installer problem was handled
<jtechidna> oh yeah, we did have a codec installer. I bet that doesn't work with install-package
<apachelogger> I fixed it
<apachelogger> jtechidna: didn't you know?
<apachelogger> that thing was looping
 * jtechidna never really used kaffine
<apachelogger> for every file it couldn't play with libxine1-ffmpeg
<apachelogger> for > half a year
<jtechidna> oh, I always install that package right off the bat
<apachelogger> well, the installer will still kick in
<jtechidna> heh
 * apachelogger notes that it should just have been more like the amarok implimentation
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> jtechidna: I think you should raise the firefox dependency bug's importance to high
<jtechidna> apachelogger: you mean the bug I just set to medium?
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> it installs duplications without the users agreement
<apachelogger> it pulls in software-props-gtk, we have -kde
<apachelogger> it installs gksu, we have kdesudo
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> jtechidna: we could also just ship 2 kinds of software by default :P
 * apachelogger goes dinnering
<jtechidna> :P
<jtechidna> hmm, about time to exercise the dog
<jtechidna> hrm
<jtechidna> win: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen+Reloaded?content=90031
<apachelogger> mac: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen+System+Monitor?content=86664
<apachelogger> oh they haz made an own category for binary plasmoids
<apachelogger> how very very sweet
<jtechidna> that doesn't stop people from posting .skz as scripted plasmoids, \o/
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> neato
<apachelogger> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Crystal+Monitor?content=28165
<Riddell> smarter: kepas FFe is fine with me, got the files to upload?
 * apachelogger logs in beats the uplaod and moves the file away
<vorian> sigmadock
<vorian> werd
<jtechidna> oh hai
<vorian> hullo
<apachelogger> jtechidna: meh, now it is empty
 * apachelogger moves one krama thingy back so that people can complain
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> superkarma
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> vorian: 4.1.1 cd?
<vorian> yeah yeah
<vorian> 704mb
<apachelogger> vorian: is that still too big?
<vorian> yes
<apachelogger> meh
<vorian> just by a pinch
<apachelogger> vorian: did you remove the oxygen svgs?
<vorian> i can remove wubi and get it smaller
<vorian> yes
<apachelogger> hmmmm
<apachelogger> does amd64 use more space?
<vorian> i am actually working on it now
<vorian> it shouldn't
<vorian> the original cd is only 686.9mb
<apachelogger> vorian: drop some random kde4 package
<apachelogger> :P
<vorian> haha
<smarter> Riddell: kepas is available on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kepas/ubuntu and I attached a debdiff to the bug report
<Riddell> smarter: but I still need the new .orig
<Riddell> or an instruction on how to get it
<smarter> Riddell: right, sorry, debian/rules get-orig-svn
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> !
<apachelogger> smarter: you need to post the tarball
<smarter> heya apachelogger
<apachelogger> get-orig-svn would fetch today's svn, wouldn't it? ;-)
<smarter> okay
<smarter> yep
<smarter> but I modified the package today ;)
<apachelogger> then it doesn't matter I guess
<apachelogger> jtechidna: go tell the motu council about your nice colleague!
<smarter> Riddell: I attached everything to the bug report
<Riddell> apachelogger: shouldn't powerdevil package be called plasmoid-powerdevil?
<apachelogger> Riddell: it doesn't have a plasmoid
<apachelogger> powerdevil is a kded module
<apachelogger> with kcm
<apachelogger> the plasmoid is only available in trunk
<Riddell> so what does it do currently?
<apachelogger> Riddell: power saving. the kded modules gets loaded and will act like guidance-power-manager just on a more advanced level, based on user-definable profiles, all configurable via the systemsettings
<Riddell> smarter: hmm, I just ran kepas, started a server and opened the monitor window, closing the monitor window killed plasma
<apachelogger> Riddell: I suggest installing it and taking a look at the kcm
<apachelogger> pretty self-explaining
<smarter> Riddell: ouch, you're right, I only tested this feature using the tray icon
<smarter> X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
<smarter> yeah for X errors
<Riddell> I don't think that's the error
<smarter> that's the only output I get which seems related
<smarter> do you have something better?
<Riddell> I don't get an apport trace
<Riddell> try starting plasma in gdb maybe
 * smarter install -dbg things
<Riddell> smarter: hmm, "Program exited normally." so it's a crash that isn't a crash
<Riddell> or something
<Riddell> you need to run  set args --nofork  in gdb incidently
<Nightrose> apachelogger: do you have time to join #a.dev? eean commited the mysqle stuff and it looks like it will stay for beta 2 (tagging in two days)
<Nightrose> and the default mysqle is not compiled with the right flag
<apachelogger> I am flattering smarter right now -.-
 * apachelogger saves as draft and joins the a channel
<smarter> :]
<vorian> apachelogger: people are just going to have to live with a 704mb iso
<apachelogger> vorian: can't you drop some package?
<vorian> not really
<apachelogger> vorian: kubuntu-docs is alredy removed?
<apachelogger> khelpcenter should be removable as well
<vorian> blarg
<vorian> haha
<vorian> whoa
<vorian> i really messed it up this time
<vorian> 99.8 mb
<Riddell> vorian: what are you doing?
<vorian> Riddell: updating the 8.04.1 remix cd for amd64
<vorian> http://kubuntu.vorian.org/kubuntu-kde4.1.1-8.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<vorian> that's the iso, but it's 704mb
<yuriy> apachelogger: sure, now that I can
<apachelogger> yuriy: normal users can't?
<yuriy> apachelogger: nope. bugs.kde.org doesn't give you much privs by default
<apachelogger> lame
 * apachelogger wasn't a regular user for long, so he can't tell :P
<yuriy> bluezahl gave me privileges a couple weeks back after "you have an svn account but no bugzilla privs!?"
<apachelogger> hehe
 * apachelogger thinks yuriy could also mail the motu council about smarter's astonishing qualification for motu...
 * smarter would like some b.k.o powa to add Kvkbd
<Riddell> smarter: is kvkbd in KDE's svn?
<smarter> yes
<smarter> still in playground/utils
<apachelogger> should go extragear IMHO
<apachelogger> then again extragear might be obsolete with git anyway :P
<smarter> apachelogger: it needs to go throught kdereview first, it would take some times
<smarter> and I'm going to transform it into a plasmoid after 0.6 release
<apachelogger> ah, cool
<apachelogger> plasmoids ftw
 * apachelogger proof reads
<Riddell> smarter: added
<smarter> thanks ;)
<apachelogger> smarter: mail sent
<smarter> thanks too :)
<vorian> smarter: good luck :
<vorian> )
<Riddell> 4.1.2 tagging tomorrow, who's up for some packaging?
<vorian> w00t
<nixternal> I just noticed the printer stuff in System Settings is missing (Hardy)...what is the trick?
<nixternal> I haven't used a printer in so long I am lost :)
<Riddell> printer stuff?
<Riddell> in KDE 3 it should be there
<Riddell> in KDE 4 printer-applet should pop up when you add a printer
<nixternal> KDE4
<nixternal> it is a network printer
<Riddell> system-config-printer-kde has some global cups settings, otherwise use gnome's system-config-printer
<bdgraue> i use always localhost:631
<nixternal> gotcha
<apachelogger> Riddell: tomorrow already
<apachelogger> oh my
<Riddell> hmm, we seem to still have a Zoom In button in plasma, do we want that?
<Riddell> did we decide about changing KDE branding in kickoff top right to kubuntu?
<apachelogger> didn't decide
<apachelogger> we just need a graphic I guess
<apachelogger> and we should re-remove the zoom buttons
<jtechidna> omg
<jtechidna> didn't we just package 4.1.1?
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> stupid monthly release cycle :P
<apachelogger> jtechidna: write something nice about smarter
<jtechidna> oh, ya, almost forgot
<jtechidna> hmm, what list?
<apachelogger> motu-council
 * apachelogger needs to backport powerdevil to the kde4 ppa
<jtechidna> hmm, what's the address?
<nixternal> anyone here feel like writing some SNMP MIBs for me?
<smarter> jtechidna:
<smarter> motu-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<smarter> motu-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<smarter> oops, connection problem
<jtechidna> hehe
<Tm_T> ERP!
<Tm_T> this translation issue is known? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2008-September/001676.html
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
<smarter> yep, and I hate that
<smarter> half-translated apps are no fun
 * apachelogger hates rosetta
<apachelogger> powerdevil on the way to the kde4 ppa
<rgreening> apachelogger: how does the Qt ver of Firefox look/behave?
<apachelogger> like the broken stuff it is
<jussi01> apachelogger: for hardy also?
<apachelogger> jussi01: what?
<jussi01> (re. powerdevil)
<Arby> can anyone tell me if bug 194416 is actually a bug or if it's supposed to be like that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194416 in kdepim "[hardy] kmail shortcut for search bar is missing from Settings menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194416
<Arby> sounds like a wishlist but not sure
<apachelogger> jussi01: only that
<apachelogger> jussi01: intrepid is already in official repos
<apachelogger> Arby: I don't think it's much of our problem if users press random key combinations because they are bored ;-)
<apachelogger> Arby: either close as won't fix and send the reporter to bugs.kde.org or wishlist and forward the report to bugs.kde.org
<apachelogger> if upstream won't fixes it, we have all the more reason to do the same ;-)
<Arby> I'll wishlist and send them to upstream then, I haven't got a won't fix option
<Arby> only invalid
<apachelogger> jtechidna: bug 273667
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273667 in kubuntu-meta "KDE 4 doesn't have preinstalled screensavers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273667
 * apachelogger doesn't like screensavers
 * apachelogger doesn't like the available screensavers
 * apachelogger doesn't like bad screensavers by default, which leads him to a won't fix attitude
<Arby> bah, can somebody set wish list for me, I can't
<Arby> really must get that fixed
<jtechidna> let's make a Klippy screensaver
<apachelogger> Arby: done
<jtechidna> pink neon lights
<Arby> thanks
<apachelogger> jtechidna: I like the vista one
 * jtechidna hasn't seen it
<apachelogger> basically like the xp one :P
<apachelogger> which is like the 2k one
 * jtechidna forgot what the default screensaver for those was too
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the windows logo
<apachelogger> floating aroudnt eh screen
<jtechidna> we should use a marble kpart
<jtechidna> \o/
<apachelogger> only that in vista it fades in and out and fades in at a differen location ....
<apachelogger> it provides good branding
<apachelogger> and the fading looks pretty decent
<Arby> apachelogger: is kdepim-dbg the right package for kpilot crash debugging symbols?
<Lex79> apachelogger: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KDE+Partition+Manager?content=89595
<Lex79> :) nice
<Riddell> apachelogger: goodness.  do you know if there's a bug for that translation issue?
<apachelogger> Riddell: no.
<apachelogger> jtechidna: do you know of a bug about https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2008-September/001676.html
<Riddell> I don't know what it would be reported on anyway, I think a grump e-mail to the rosetta developers would be best
<jtechidna> there have been several reports about sparse translation
<jtechidna> I didn't know it was so serious a problem though...
<jtechidna> bug 271849
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271849 in kde-l10n-cs "Broken Czech localisation of KDE4 in II" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271849
 * apachelogger is having a nervous breakdown soon
<jtechidna> bug 269179
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269179 in kde-l10n-nl "[Kubuntu 8.10] Dutch language incomplete after setting as default in systemsettings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269179
<apachelogger> it's difficult enough to deploy a reasonable quality :/
<apachelogger> Lex79: I like ... a lot
<apachelogger> Arby: yes, kdepim-kde4-dbg in hardy I guess
<Arby> thanks
<jtechidna> so what's the issue, don't the l10n files contain all the upstream translations?
<Lex79> apachelogger: It would be nice in systemsettings.... as kgrubeditor
<apachelogger> Lex79: you should get in touch with the developer and suggest a cooperation with us, ask him if he'd like to attend a meeting
<Lex79> yep
<apachelogger> jtechidna: from what I understand: when the package gets built on the buildd it also creates a .pot file which gets imported into rosetta, then ubuntu pulls the actually language packs from rosetta
<jtechidna> that's stupid, Ubuntu should just coperate with upstream if it wants better translations
<Riddell> it's not as simple as that, upstream is dozens or hundreds of projects including some with very poor transltion infrastructure and some with only very geeky translation infrastructure (like KDE using SVN)
<Riddell> we also change and add our own strings and applications
<Riddell> as all distros do
 * jtechidna doesn't know much about translations...
 * Arby finishes reading the e-mail
<Arby> that's ... not good
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think KDE could be interested in rosetta, once it's FLOSS and got more reasonable QA
<Lex79> bug 269179
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269179 in kde-l10n-nl "[Kubuntu 8.10] Dutch language incomplete after setting as default in systemsettings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269179
<Lex79> same issue for italian language
<smarter> same issue for *every* language
<smarter> except english ;)
<Lex79> uhm
<Lex79> :) LoL
 * Lex79 is away: Per ora assente
<apachelogger> Lex79: turn off global away messages
<apachelogger> Lex79: do you package partitionman?
<apachelogger> dpkg-deb: building package `partitionmanager' in `../partitionmanager_1.0.0~alpha1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb'.
<apachelogger> too late I guess :P
<apachelogger> Lex79: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/partitionman/ubuntu
<smarter> -kde4?
<apachelogger> vorian: please poke once the new CD is up
<apachelogger> smarter: oh, that is indeed truely wrong :P
<smarter> :)
<apachelogger> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/partitionman/ubuntu
 * apachelogger had problems with reading today
<apachelogger> I probably need a break
<Arby> what's the best course of action for bug 246244 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246244 in kdepim "networkmanager kmail and online status" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246244
<Arby> basically seems to be that kmail and knetwork manager don't play nice together
<apachelogger> Arby: I think solid should take care of this really
<Arby> so the longer term solution is that knetworkmanager goes away and solid handles all the kmail --> network status interaction?
<Arby> so what do I do with that bug, close, ignore, reassign to a different package.
<Arby> ?
<Arby> 233910 is another good one
<Arby> kind of hard to reproduce
<Arby> kmail seems to be odd like that, some people have a nightmare with it, it's always been rock solid for me
<Arby> while I'm at it, apachelogger, should bug 228214 just go straight upstream?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228214 in kdepim "kde sieve ioslave incorrectly reports "protocol error" when given quoted strings during authentication" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228214
<apachelogger> Arby: knetworkmanager can stick around
<apachelogger> solid is talking to networkmanager
<apachelogger> knetworkmanager as well
<apachelogger> kmail talks to solid
<apachelogger> so in a way kmail talks to networkmanager and knetworkmanager ;-)
<Arby> ok, once I get below desktop level my knowledge is very weak
 * rgreening say "latest knetworkmanager needs too much work to be useful for Intrepid and wireless"
<Arby> frameworks and interprocess gubbins make my brain bleed
 * Lex79 is back.
<apachelogger> Lex79: turn off global back messages as well
<Lex79> ok :)
<Lex79> sorry
<apachelogger> Lex79: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental/+archive I guess we need to determine which external tools are required
<apachelogger> ...if you want to do that.... ;-)
<Lex79> yes yes
<jtechidna> apachelogger: why are we wanting to remove the zoom out button again?
<Lex79> :)
<apachelogger> jtechidna: definitely
<jtechidna> why?
<apachelogger> crashy
<apachelogger> no real functionality
<apachelogger> no predefined other stuff
<apachelogger> not even wallpaper
 * jtechidna wants containment/virtual desktop affinity
<apachelogger> couple of issues (in some cases the containments are on top of each other)
<jtechidna> in 4.1.1?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> the cashew is still scaling with the containment
<apachelogger> upon crashes plasmas sometimes adds new containments which also are on top of each other
<apachelogger> ....
<jtechidna> hmm, I'm not getting all of that
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> one is already too much
<apachelogger> jtechidna: checkout the new batcave header
<apachelogger> uber sweet I say
<goatsocks> don't disable the feature outright... just relabel the "zoom out" button to "don't click this"
<jtechidna> yeah, I saw it
<jtechidna> lol
<goatsocks> that way when people click it and file bugs you can automatically close them
<jtechidna> well, removing it would stop bug reports in the first place
<apachelogger> big time saver
<apachelogger> then again
<apachelogger> reporting a bug about it would require the possibility to zoom back in
<apachelogger> I imagine some people might have problems with that
<goatsocks> is removing upstream features a nice thing to do though? i mean, how much "KDE" is a Kubuntu user getting when they decide they want KDE as a desktop? certainly removing features is not what upstream intended
<apachelogger> goatsocks: it's not a feature
<goatsocks> upstream ships it
<apachelogger> it's a big annoyance aseigo just doesn't want to remove despite the fac that it is useless, confusing and dangerous
<goatsocks> just as they shipped 4.0 with a ton of half-finished features
<goatsocks> i agree they made a bad decision
<Arby> apachelogger: did you move the batcave? my bookmarks seem to be broken
<jtechidna> It'll be useful in 4.2 if containment -> virutal desktop mapping gets in
<goatsocks> i'm just wondering about the purity of Kubuntu's KDE distribution... where do you draw the line with modifications?
<jtechidna> Arby: yes, the location was revealed in an emergency upload session so we had to change it
<Arby> ah I see
<apachelogger> maybe we should get a batlist?
<jtechidna> yet another mailing list?
<goatsocks> surely you'll reach a point where you've made so many modifications to the expected behavior of upstream that users will be filing bugs on that too
<apachelogger> jtechidna: well, it certainly improves in-between-release communication
<apachelogger> goatsocks: doubtable, still then we can close it as wont fix :P
<apachelogger> that is basically what suse does
<goatsocks> heh well suse is a known KDE-perverter
<jtechidna> heh, the power of wont fix
<apachelogger> suse is a patch perverter
<goatsocks> when you install suse, you know you're getting something upstream never intended ;)
<jtechidna> they killed their initial 4.1.1 packages with a feature backport from trunk
<jtechidna> well, they killed compositing
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> goatsocks: same with kubuntu
<apachelogger> I doubt KDE ever intended the desktop to work :P
<jtechidna> but everybody knows compositing is next to clocks in importance
<apachelogger> clocks \o/
<Riddell> jtechidna: killed compositing?
<goatsocks> but i'm wondering about this, because i have a bunch of patches here to remove CSS prioritizing of MS fonts from KDE packages, and i wonder if that goes too far in subverting upstream
<jtechidna> Riddell: with their first packages they backported the untested self-composite-check feature from trunk
<apachelogger> goatsocks: that goes too far in subverting the websites really
<jtechidna> Riddell: the test always failed, preventing compositing from working
<Riddell> jtechidna: to be fair, suse also implemented compositing in KDE
<apachelogger> jtechidna: well, we uploaded a wrong kdelibs :P
<Riddell> so it's theirs to break you could say :)
<goatsocks> apachelogger: these stylesheets are for apps actually, some of them are served via web interfaces
<jtechidna> ya, but we're talking about patch perversion
<apachelogger> goatsocks: oh well, they are patches :P
<jtechidna> btw, how did you get a 4.1.0 tarball with a 4.1.1 name anywayz? :P
<apachelogger> goatsocks: send them upstream
<goatsocks> goatsocks: not just CSS though, also for rc files
<goatsocks> and why am i talking to myself
 * jtechidna does that from time to time^
<rgreening> It's really4.1.1 not just 4.1.1
 * rgreening lends goatsocks an ear
<apachelogger> jtechidna: kde got bz2 tarballs :P
<jtechidna> ah, that'd do it
<jtechidna> is there a batgz script yet?
<apachelogger> me@apoc { ~/src/bzr/batscripts }$ ls | grep orig
<apachelogger> batgetorig
 * apachelogger should commit it before it gets lost
<jtechidna> ooh, pizza
<Arby> apachelogger: we definitely need batlist, so I can ask questions about what all the batscripts actually do :)
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> Arby: feel free to find out and write a README :P
<Arby> ok
 * Arby plays the 'running random code' game
<jtechidna> d00d
<jtechidna> nixternal is the only non-european motu-council member
<rgreening> Riddell: kdelibs5 patch (launchpad integration) completed... will fwd the debdiff shortly
<rgreening> Riddell: debdiff sent for your build/upload pleasure
#kubuntu-devel 2008-09-24
<JontheEchidna> Success: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5810428&postcount=32
<JontheEchidna> omg, somebody noticed quickaccess: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5819928&postcount=44
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
<JontheEchidna> heh, seems I'm not alone in the "lines flicker across the screen" thing, which still plauges me. but I've gotten used to it
<goatsocks> it's subliminal messaging telling you to eat your cat and everything will be ok
<goatsocks> i've seen that kind of flickering when plasma workspace is starting up, but not otherwise
<JontheEchidna> this flickering happens with any keyboard input
<goatsocks> looks like texture buffer corruption actually
<goatsocks> hm, different problem i guess
<JontheEchidna> like, even if you have the numpad locked and hammer on the numbers, you'll get flicer
<JontheEchidna> *flicker
<goatsocks> that's just plain weird
<JontheEchidna> yeah, started after an xorg upgrade to 1.5ish
<goatsocks> have you noticed any overlapping input driver instances in /var/log/Xorg.0.log? a few months ago when xorg moved over to evdev it was loading my touchpad driver twice heh
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I don't have a touchpad
<goatsocks> JontheEchidna: right, but touchpad, keyboard, and all kinds of input devices are now loaded by evdev
<goatsocks> the "universal" input device driver
<goatsocks> with no real documentation yet ;)
<JontheEchidna> see anything fishy here then? http://paste.ubuntu.com/49892/
<goatsocks> nah looks normal... evdev is loading your mouse and keyboard (and points them at /dev/input/eventX), don't see any duplicate drivers
 * goatsocks nukes PyKDE from orbit
 * NCommander watches Kubuntu die
<NCommander> goatsocks, what's wrong?
<goatsocks> NCommander: KProgressDialog is dirty
<goatsocks> probably why i can't find a single successful use of it in any app (though Eric4 seems to have tried at lest, but ended up stubbing and commenting out the code using it heh)
<rgreening> hehe
<Arby> morning all
<davmor2> Arby: Morning
<vlanz> hi
<bdgraue> $ amarok
<bdgraue> <unknown program name>(7516)/: Communication problem with  "amarok" , it probably crashed.
<bdgraue> Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" "
<bdgraue>  i cant start "the new" amarok in kubuntu intrepid
<seaLne> is the updates need a reeboot supposed to keep popping up every so often? its quite annoying
<Riddell> seaLne: it checks for /var/run/reboot-required
<Riddell> which will disappear after a reboot, /var/run being tmpfs
<seaLne> does it really need to keep telling you? seems very ms windows :(
<seaLne> during the dist-upgrade i got told atleast 5 times and now it is reminding me every so often
<Riddell> seaLne: you mean the ballon keeps popping up?
<seaLne> yeah
<Riddell> it should tell you once then sit quietly in the systray
<Riddell> ok, shouldn't be hard to fix I guess
<seaLne> near systray and also top of monitor a few times
<smarter> it should check if an update is running before asking you to reboot too
<smarter> (hi)
<Riddell> it does also check for /var/lib/update-notifier/dpkg-run-stamp
<Riddell> anyone got an amd64 on intrepid?
<Riddell> apachelogger: progress promised https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/273489
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 273489 in rosetta "Remaining Intrepid template approvals" [Critical,In progress]
<Riddell> hi rgreening, kde4libs patch works great thanks
<rgreening> Riddell: np. It was interesting to sort out. :)
<rgreening> Riddell: got another?
<rgreening> :P
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: found a bug about the balloon popping up too much. bug 271419
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271419 in update-notifier-kde "Kubuntu Restart Baloons out of Place" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271419
<rgreening> Riddell: I actually had to dust off my C++ book for the const/pointer prob I was having.
<rgreening> Any chance pulse audio will become integrated into Kubuntu and possibly made default? I assume KDE4 needs a phonon backend to support this then
<JontheEchidna> I hope it never does
<rgreening> pulse isn't bad
<rgreening> at least in my experience
<JontheEchidna> I've seen it cause nothing but headaches
<rgreening> if improper setup.. I agree. But same for ALSA, OSS, etc...
<JontheEchidna> maybe it's gotten better
<JontheEchidna> well, then ubuntu must have improperly set it up
<rgreening> prob
<rgreening> :)
<Riddell> I've never worked out what the advantage of pulseaudio is over plain alsa
<rgreening> for better sound mixing, pulse can provide both hardware and software channels (more than what ALSA does today.. at least better than it does)
<Riddell> is that an advantage to typical desktop users?
<jjesse> good morning :)
<rgreening> for example, KDE startup sounds do not play with ALSA (during first login). With pulse I never had that problem. ALSA takes over total control of the audio. Pulse shares
<rgreening> advantage is yes as pulse can share sounds between apps much better
<rgreening> with ALSA, you have to create a mixer to achieve similar
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: oh, also bug 271834
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271834 in update-notifier-kde "update-notifier-kde tries to launch adept, but the package does not depend on adept" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271834
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: thanks
<JontheEchidna> yw
 * Riddell suspects JontheEchidna of having memorised every beastie number
<JontheEchidna> <.<
<rgreening> Riddell: any more integration patches that have fallen though the cracks? Or do you have a list somewhere of such things?
<Riddell> rgreening: how's your python?
<Riddell> rgreening: do you have an amd64?
<rgreening> I bought a book not long ago... haha... but I can work things out if it's fixing/patching
<rgreening> nope, my system is 32 bit
<smarter> Riddell: there's a bug with kubuntu.xmodmap and latest X.org
<smarter> at least on my computer, the Insert key is now mapped to 118
<smarter> and kubuntu.xmodmap use that for XF86Music
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: is gdebi going to be in Intrepid?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes, it is
<JontheEchidna> ok, just wondering because it's not a depend/recommend of kubuntu-desktop
<Riddell> rgreening: you could look into seaLne's issue in update-notifier-kde that the bubble keeps popping up
<smarter> Riddell: according to google, some people use 129 or 237 for XF86Music, but we could just remove it since nothing is triggered by pressing it
<rgreening> that a KDE3 or 4?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes, via install-package, although it should be explicity
<Riddell> rgreening: kde 4
<rgreening> 3 right?
<rgreening> oh
<rgreening> hmm.. any reason my system wouldn't have that package
<rgreening> by default
<rgreening> and, yes, I'll look into it. weird it's not installed
<Riddell> smarter: hmm, curious
<Riddell> smarter: I don't have a music key here so I can't confirm what that is, but insert is 118
<Riddell> smarter: want to patch that?
<smarter> Riddell: okay
<smarter> it's in kds?
<Riddell> smarter: yes, you should be able to commit directly
<smarter> cool
<rgreening> Riddell: which package should pull in update-notifier-kde?
<Riddell> rgreening: kubuntu-desktop
<rgreening> hmm.. I did a reinstall of it, and it never pulled it in
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I've added gdebi-kde back to the seed
<rgreening> let me remove it and install.
<JontheEchidna> kool
<rgreening> Riddell: remove/install pulls it corect. Ok, that mystery solved. Onto the bug...
<rgreening> Riddell: this doesn't look right... partial install packaged in the tar/diff maybe? http://paste.ubuntu.com/50101/
<Riddell> rgreening: mm, seems to be
<Riddell> you can also get it out of bzr  bzr+ssh://jr@bazaar.launchpad.net/~jr/adept/update-notifier-kde/
<rgreening> kk. I'll fix and submit with my bug fix for popup]]
<rgreening> ty
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, how does one do an upgrade to development series with update-notifier-kde?
<Riddell> apachelogger: good question
<Riddell> doods, how's this? http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kickoff.png
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kickoff2.png
<Riddell> seele: ^^
<JontheEchidna> nice
<seele> doods? lol
<seele> Riddell: ah nice..
<jjesse_> doods
<jjesse_> lol
<jjesse> wonder hwne the last time doods was used in this channnel
<jjesse> hey doods i just haxxored some qucik a$$ features
<seele> Riddell: hmm.. can the "reboot in n seconds" message be moved?
<seele> now that the confirmation message is cleaned up and only has relevant info, it needs to be redesigned to make more sense :-/
<seele> Reboot/Restart should be the same word
<seele> and Restart Computer should probably be Restart Computer Now (or something like that) as an option away from the Restart timeout..
<Riddell> seele: moved where?
<Riddell> would probably be fiddly
<seele> Riddell: hum.. if it's going to be a lot of work then nevermind.  this is already a big improvement to what it was
<seele> although changing the word Reboot to Restart would be nice
<Riddell> yes that's obvious once you point it out
<Riddell> seele: where would you want it moved to?
<seele> Riddell: above or below the restart computer button? or in that box
<seele> it would create context.  [Do nothing] Restart computer in n sections \n [Do something] Restart computer (now?) \n Cancel
<seele> although if it is in the process, should it say "restarting"? *shrugs*
 * seele pats Riddell 
<seele> sorry, but you did ask for my opinion :)
<Riddell> we'll just see how my time goes this afternoon :)
<Riddell> d00ds.  nuff usability, this is what we want http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kwin.png
<vlanz> Riddell: hehe, very nice.
<jjesse> so what's up with all the d00d talk today?
<jjesse> someone seems to be in a good mode
<jjesse> mood
<Riddell> I have a cube on my desktop, why wouldn't I be
<jjesse> i guess you would have no reason not to be ahppy
<jjesse> that cube does look cool
<apachelogger> ....if it had anti-aliasing :P
<apachelogger> nixternal: I am still no core dev
 * apachelogger thinks nixternal should do something about that
 * apachelogger also thinks Nightrose needs a hug
<nixternal> what?
<Nightrose> I do indeed
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger 
<nixternal> apachelogger: gotta wait for the others to give their blessing, and then you have to stand in front of the tech board for one hammering of an interview
 * apachelogger rehugs Nightrose
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> nixternal: you guys are way too slow
 * apachelogger forgot what he was going to do -.-
<Nightrose> apachelogger: if in doubt hug someone
<Nightrose> ;-)
<jtechidna> Riddell: do you think we should enable the Dim Screen for Administrator Mode effect by default?
<jtechidna> Ubuntu has it, and it's been a wishlist item since forever
<jjesse> that would be nice
<Riddell> jtechidna: what does that do?
<Riddell> or where is it?
<seele> jtechidna: for the kdesu dialog or any admin-enabled app?
<Riddell> oh, that works
<Riddell> yes, we should have that
<Riddell> seele: for kdesu dialogue
<jtechidna> seele: I think any password prompt
<seele> Riddell: does it work the same way as the gnome one?  the gnome dialog is always on top where kdesu can lose focus?
<seele> the purpose of the dimming is to make the user aware that a password is necessary, but if the dialog can be unfocused then you can't have the blur which defeats the purpose
<jtechidna> seele: I think any password prompt
<seele> so kdesu would have to be changed so it is always on top until it is cancelled or a password is entered
<seele> jtechidna: even app passwords?
<jjesse> just like switching to a different desktop in visa with UAC
<jtechidna> probably just kdesu/kdesudo dialogs
<jtechidna> effects aren't working right now so I can't check
<seele> jtechidna: sure, but what happens if kdesu doesn't have focus because another app steals it (happens a lot during login)
<jtechidna> dim goes bye-bye
<seele> that's not how the gnome one works..
<seele> ah he disappeared
<JontheEchidna> ugh
<JontheEchidna> losing kwin is fun
<smarter> we could add a rule to kwin to force kdesudo to be always on top
<JontheEchidna> it wouldn't be too hard to implement in kdesudo
<JontheEchidna> pinentry-qt4 has it
<JontheEchidna> even if it does lose focus, all typing input goes to the password field
<JontheEchidna> like gksu, I think
<seele> ok
<seele> yeah, the gnome one is always on top and doesnt allow you to focus on any other windows until it is dismissed
<seele> not locking focus defeats the purpose of the dim effect
<seele> the dim is supposed to alert the user that something special happened and needs their immediate attention
<seele> if it doesnt happen because the password dialog isn't in focus then the message doesnt get across and it turns in to a useless effect instead of providing useful information
<Riddell> seele: how's this? http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/ksmserver.png
<Riddell> maybe we can convince Tonio_ to implement it today :)
<seele> hum.. can we get the restarting text on the gradient background?
<seele> maybe we should just leave it how it was.. think upstream will want the fix?
<seele> then the oxygen people can think of a better way of integrating the inforamtion in context
<Riddell> dunno, I'm not sure who upstream is
<seele> isn't it a plasma widget?
<Riddell> no, it's part of ksmserver
<Riddell> but could well be plasma people that have worked on it
<JontheEchidna> the theming is included in the plasma theme
<Riddell> I can do this http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/ksmserver2.png
<Riddell> but it's ugly, I don't know why that image is placed like that
<seele> it's unreadable on the image like that
<seele> Riddell: what happened to the "KDE 4.1" label that is usually above the moon?
<seele> oh, that changed, nevermind
<seele> interesting
<Tonio_> Riddell: implement what ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: talking about work..... I need your help on kdesudo
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can't debug that mess myself, that's too low level
<Riddell> Tonio_: kdesudo dialogue not losing focus
<Riddell> seele: looks like it's a bunch of people but uwolfer did the initial stuff http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/ksmserver/shutdowndlg.cpp?view=log
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's wrong with it?
<Riddell> Tonio_: kdesu seems to remember your password now, maybe we should just drop kdesudo
<apachelogger> Riddell: I really think the focus stealing prevention needs to be set in kwin
<Tonio_> Riddell: randomly fails to start the process with certain apps
<Tonio_> Riddell: when the same command in the shell works
<Tonio_> Riddell: qprocess issue, lookslike
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, does kdesu deal with specific sudoers files (aka NOPASSWD options and so on ?)
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's very important when using the desktop in a corp environment
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can test if you want
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'd be happy to drop it eventually, but I need to be sure it does work as sudo does
<rametux> can i upgrade from alpha-6 into newest daily-live release with the cd?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll show you the kprocess/qprocess issue toonight
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm going somewhere with an internet connection, so I'll be online
<vlanz> Tonio_: have you seen bug 272427 in that context?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272427 in kdesudo "Blocking SIGCHLD breaks applications using QProcess" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272427
<Tonio_> vlanz: interesting, could be my issue
<Tonio_> vlanz: gdb show that the qprocess is "polling" for something that doesn't come out
<vlanz> Tonio_: yes, it's waiting for SIGCHLD
<Riddell> apachelogger: it is in kwin (works for gksudo)
<vlanz> Tonio_: but kdesudo blocked that for itself and its child processes
<Tonio_> vlanz: also, the same kdesudo codebase was working before, that's why I expect a qt bug
 * vlanz has to manualle unblock it in partition manager.
<Tonio_> vlanz: the strange thing is that for some apps it works
<Tonio_> vlanz: kdesudo konqueror works
<Tonio_> vlanz: kdesudo partitionmanager doesn't
<Tonio_> vlanz: both are kde apps
<seele> Riddell: http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/4646/logoutconfirmationww5.png
<vlanz> Tonio_: maybe related to if you're using QProcess:waitForFinished or not.
<apachelogger> Riddell: then kdesudo isn't using the correct window class thingy
<seele> Riddell: that's what i would like to see but i dont know if that is possible/easy
 * apachelogger still thinks we should get kdesu work properly with sudo
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll look at that focus issue with kdesudo toonight
<Tonio_> vlanz: hum in fact I'm starting a sudo process in a k/qprocess
<Tonio_> vlanz: maybe that just depends on the app started next to that
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I agree, just that it is not easy since there is no sudo lib....
<apachelogger> seele: depending on the actual code it shouldn't be that diffcult ... kickoff "just" needs to tell ksmserver which button to show
<Tonio_> apachelogger: what needs to work with kdesu/sudo :
<Tonio_> -> remember password
<seele> apachelogger: Riddell's got that part down, it's the presentation i'm trying to imporve
<Tonio_> -> don't prompt for password if sudo doesn't need a password (NOPASSWD options....)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: if that can be made to work, then we don't need kdesudo
<apachelogger> Tonio_: what is preventing us form merging the parts of kdesudo which take care of this into kdesu?
<apachelogger> seeing that kdesu switches between su and sudo at compile time it is probably possible to even exchange large code parts using cmake magic
<Tonio_> apachelogger: the codebase is entirelly different
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but that should be done on the long term
<apachelogger> why is it different?
<Tonio_> vlanz: I'll look at that toonight
<Tonio_> apachelogger: kdesud
<vlanz> Tonio_: as i said, partition manager works around it now (from alpha2 on)
<Tonio_> vlanz: hu ?
<vlanz> Tonio_: but as long as that example code in the bug report doesn't work with kdesudo, there's a problem.
<Tonio_> kdesudo partitionmanager does work ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: well, if kdesu is compiled with sudo support it could just ignore kdesud and use sudo instead, couldn't it?
<vlanz> Tonio_: in alpha2 it does, yes.
<vlanz> Tonio_: (which is unreleased)
<Tonio_> ahhh next partitionmanager version, right
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yes, we can merge the two processes
<Tonio_> apachelogger: btw, that wouldn't fix my current problem :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but we should consider merging kdesudo in kdesu for intrepid +1 eventually
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'd be happy with that ;)
<apachelogger> ok, let's target it for jaunty
<rametux> I can't login to wiki through konqueror
<rametux> is this a bug?
 * apachelogger wouldn't want such changes at this time of intrepid development anyway ;-)
<Tonio_> vlanz: I'll let you know if I can fix that toonight
<apachelogger> rametux: yes
<apachelogger> rametux: can't do anything about it
<apachelogger> the canonical sysadmins know about it
<apachelogger> but lovely moinmoin openid integration seems to be a bit off
<vlanz> Tonio_: great. i'd love to remove the workaround.
<rametux> apachelogger: then i should install firefox instead
<apachelogger> opera and arora are broken as well
<Tonio_> vlanz: I know :)
<rametux> hmm
<apachelogger> rametux: or not edit the wiki ;-)
<Tonio_> vlanz: so you are partitionmanager upstream ?
<apachelogger> rametux: and poke the sysadmins
<rametux> haha
<vlanz> Tonio_: i am
<rametux> thx anyway
<apachelogger> rametux: you gotta stand up for your rights :)
<Tonio_> vlanz: stupid question, is a kcm module in the work ?
 * apachelogger hands vlanz a cookie
<Tonio_> vlanz: that kind of apps should fit in systemsettings imho :)
<vlanz> Tonio_: not yet... and maybe a kpart should come first?
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental/+archive/+index?field.name_filter=parti&field.status_filter=published
<apachelogger> ;-)
<Tonio_> kpart ?
<vlanz> Tonio_: at the moment, i'm trying to make it stable and get the features complete.
<Tonio_> vlanz: sure that :)
<vlanz> Tonio_: it's not a kpart.
<vlanz> apachelogger: thx ;-)
<Tonio_> vlanz: should it be ? :) I can't see any reason to embed such an app in another one...
<Tonio_> vlanz: hum or eventually for the kubuntu installer :)
<vlanz> Tonio_: some archlinux (sp?) guy wants that ;-)
<vlanz> Tonio_: for their installer
<Tonio_> vlanz: makes sense :)
<vlanz> apachelogger: very nice.
<Tonio_> vlanz: I'll wait then ;)
 * JontheEchidna reboots
<Riddell> seele: best I can do http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/ksmserver3.png
<seele> Riddell: the entire gradient is the button area?
<Riddell> yes
<seele> so you can click 50-100 pixels away from the label/icon and have it activate the action?
<seele> hmm.. with one item the gradient is on by default and so there is no mouse-over effect
<Riddell> right
<seele> that's no good because now it doesnt look clickable :(
<seele> there's no feedback to tell the user it is an interactive element
<seele> is there a way to add spacers on top and below to make the button smaller?  or turn off the selected color to get the mouse-over effect?
<Riddell> seele: getting there...
 * seele ought to send Riddell some cookies and punch
<Riddell> seele: http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/ksmserver4.png
<Riddell> seele: I hope you realise that for each try I have to compile and log out and in again :)
<Riddell> I don't know how to crop rather than resize that picture
<seele> Riddell: so what you're saying is that cookies and punch aren't enough?
<seele> hmm.. the artists would have a fit if they saw the image misscaled like that
<seele> how did that picture even get in there, even in the released version there are gradient lines and it doesnt fade in to the background properly
<Riddell> strangely, it's a bitmap within an svg.  the bitmap then gets taken out of the svg and resized before drawing
<Riddell> so it was weird before I got there :)
<seele> the only way to make the button smaller is to shrink the entire dialog?  what about a transparent image or fake invisible button to give it more space so the bitmap doesnt scale?
<seele> weird, so the bitmap scales down, but doesnt scale up?
<Riddell> it scales up too
<seele> it doesnt look like it in ksmserver3.png
<seele> oh, it's out of the box though
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/ksmserver5.png
<seele> hum, that's probably the best we can get.  the bitmap edges kindof suck
<seele> do you think it should just say Restart Computer since the Now linebreaks?
<Riddell> it would be one less thing that would need translating
<rgreening> Riddell: In update-manager-kde, should the detached process "kdesudo adept updater" finish and exit once run? Cause it doesn't seem to on my system. Wondering if this is the root of the problem with the popups
<Riddell> it should detatch
<rgreening> Riddell: ok, then that's a problem... kdesu related no doubt. However, I think I may have found the real issue. Testing now
<rgreening> Riddell: fixed it
<rgreening> Whee
<rgreening> will do a diff shortly for update-notifier
<rgreening> Riddell: sent the update to ya for update-manager-kde
<Arby> anybody have any thoughts on whether bug 209403 really is a security issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209403 in kdepim "crash with gmane nntp server and kvm.devel newsgroup" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209403
<Arby> or is the guy talking rubbish
<Arby> the last comment makes me just want to close the bug and walk away :(
<JontheEchidna> I don't really see how that's a security problem
<Arby> me either but then I have no clue about network stuff
<JontheEchidna> I mean, unless there's a buffer overrun I don't really see how the crash could be exploited
<Arby> I'm going to try to reproduce it anyway
<Arby> but I might leave a comment to that effect when I'm done
<Arby> anybody got an intrepid system can try apt-get install knode?
<Arby> it's returning 404 not found in my vm
<Arby> and yet it works fine in gdebi if I download the deb by hand
<Arby> *shrug*
<JontheEchidna> works fine here
<Arby> oh well nevermind
<Arby> network dropped off or something
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> huh, the configuration dialog for knode is empty
<Arby> well so far I can't reproduce that bug on intrepid, trying hardy
<Arby> can't reproduce in hardy kde4 either
<Arby> JontheEchidna: do you have time to try the testcase in 209403?
<Arby> then I can close this bug
<Arby> if neither of us can reproduce it
<JontheEchidna> I can't get knode to work
<JontheEchidna> the configuration dialog is empty
 * JontheEchidna checks out the command line output
<Arby> works fine here
<JontheEchidna> you got kontact installed?
<Arby> yes
<JontheEchidna> meh, I get a bunch of this, no wonder: findServiceByDesktopPath: knode_config_accounts.desktop not found
<JontheEchidna> maybe it has a dependency on kontact
<JontheEchidna> hmm, nope
<JontheEchidna> thoe files are in knode's packaging
<JontheEchidna> oh, there we go
<JontheEchidna> wonder what that was all about
<Arby> who knows
<Arby> you didn't say the right incantations :)
<JontheEchidna> seems to work fine, no crash here
<JontheEchidna> he probably should have taken it right to upstream first if he suspected a security flaw
<JontheEchidna> since they, you know, actually develop it
<Arby> much easier to just moan at the distributor :)
<Arby> closing
<rgreening> Riddell: around?
<rgreening> Bug #268092
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268092 in update-notifier-kde "Click twice to open new adept updater." [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268092
<rgreening> Riddell: seems to be a unfocused button issue. OK should have focus in update-notifier-kde dialogs when they are called. I think
<rgreening> Riddell: and if you hit cancel, it leaves a kdesudo process lingering
<jjesse> rgreening: i can confirm that
<rgreening> Riddell: same with entering OK and no password.
<rgreening> so, wonder if it's kdesudo problem
<rgreening> or the update-notifier-kde
<rgreening> kdesudo appears to be the problem
<rgreening> just tested manually running the kdesudo command... same behaviour
<Arby> ok.   If I just shoot one user and nuke a specific version of kmail the kdepim buglist would drop by about a third
<Arby> *sigh*
<rgreening> lol
<vlanz> Arby: hehe
<Arby> try several pages of unqualified crash reports with no debugging symbols :)
<Riddell> rgreening: kdesudo issues can be sent to Tonio_ :)
<Arby> almost all from the same version
 * Arby trundles on
<rgreening> :) I'm pretty sure the issues are kdesudo related. Based on what I said, agree?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think I have the fix for the blocksigchild thing.... testing and preparing a release
<rgreening> \o/
<smarter> Tonio_: cool :)
<vlanz> Tonio_: great news!
<smarter> so, it's a Qt bug?
<rgreening> Tonio_: will that potentially fix bug #268092
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268092 in update-notifier-kde "Click twice to open new adept updater." [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268092
<Tonio_> rgreening: afaik, should eventually fix
<Tonio_> rgreening: interesting in testing once I have the package ready ?
<rgreening> kk. I'l look for the update
<rgreening> YES
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's the blocksigchild thing?
<Tonio_> Riddell: what causes some programs not to start
<Tonio_> Riddell: it certainly unblocks too late in fact
<Tonio_> investigating, but I'm pretty sure that'll fix
<Tonio_> Riddell: meeting ?
<rgreening> I think kdesudo is missing a connect signal for Cancel button?
<Tonio_> rgreening: fixed here :)
<rgreening> ok. cause it was a security issue leaving dangling kdesudo processes around :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: about the website, I mean ;) for once I can connect in the evening, I don't want to miss it
<Tonio_> rgreening: and also freezing systemsetings when canceling
<Riddell> Tonio_: meeting?  when where?
<Tonio_> Riddell: apachelogger told me about a kubuntu website meeting today 20 UTC
<Arby> what's the right answer bug 187485?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 187485 in kdepim "sign / encrypt by default are hard to disabled and are not correctly reported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187485
<Arby> mark as won't fix and send them upstream?
<Riddell> ryanakca: meeting.  when, where?
<Tonio_> Riddell: we should consider adding libqca2-plugin-ossl to the cd
<Tonio_> Riddell: otherwise kopete cannot connect to gmail
<Riddell> Arby: tell him to hassle upstream?
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's problematic imho..... lots of linux users are using gmail/gtalk as teir IM
<a|wen> anybody here with some kde 4 knowledge ... does https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kicker-taskbar-compiz have any relevance in intrepid?
<Tonio_> I personnaly do....
<Arby> Riddell: that was my thought as well, thanks
<Riddell> Tonio_: poke pitti and doko on bug 267599
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267599 in qca2-plugin-ossl "Main Inclusion Report for libqca2-plugin-ossl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267599
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho already in the pipe.... yeah I'll ping pitty then
<Riddell> a|wen: no, which is why it has been removed
<a|wen> ahh, sorry ... of course, I'm obviously blind atm
<rgreening> Tonio_: let me know when you have a working kdesudo
<Tonio_> rgreening: sure
<rgreening> ty
<bdgraue_> amarok-kde4 crashes every time on my fresh installed intrepid http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/470 can someone tell me what might be wrong?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: SRU about libqca2 filed
<a|wen> Riddell: it needs a new version to work with kde 3.5.10; what do you think is the best way of doing that is? ... put the new version directly in backports, and then eventually pocket-copy it together with the rest of kde3.5.10?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> jr already pointed out :D
<apachelogger> Tonio_: and when did I tell you about a website meeting?
<apachelogger> Oo
<Riddell> a|wen: is 3.5.10 in backports?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: maybe it wans't you then :)
<Tonio_> ryanakca: you ?
<apachelogger> all very strange
<a|wen> Riddell: yes it is hardy-backports (thx goes to ScottK)
<smarter> hmm, I think gtk-qt-engine needs a rebuild
<Tonio_> ryanakca: tired, and not concentrated... sorry
<Tonio_> ryanakca: is it started ?
<smarter> when I try to start firefox, I get "Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries"
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that was not you indeed, sorry....
<smarter> and it doesn't happen if GTK2_RC_FILES is set to ""
<Tonio_> rgreening: package building
<rgreening> kool
<Tonio_> rgreening: I'll perform a few tests locally first if you don't mind and if that looks good, go :)
<rgreening> added you to bug #268092
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268092 in update-notifier-kde "Click twice to open new adept updater." [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268092
<rgreening> kk
<a|wen> Riddell: it's bug 261694 i'm looking at ... we're keeping track of any regressions in kde 3.5.10 using https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=kde3.5.10 to maybe copy it to updates
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261694 in kicker-taskbar-compiz "kicker crashes after upgrading to KDE 3.5.10" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261694
<ryanakca> Riddell: Whenever... if seele is around, now is good
<ryanakca> seele: ping?
 * Tonio_ brb -> 5 minutes
<seele> ryanakca: pong
<ryanakca> Riddell: ping?
<Tonio_> ryanakca: I'm there too :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: hi
<ryanakca> Tonio_: you back, or shall we give you a few more minutes?
<Tonio_> back ;)
<Tonio_> cigarette smoked
<ryanakca> Here good with everybody?
<seele> sure
<Riddell> yes
<ryanakca> Okies, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidWebsite lists potential changes... which ones are we keeping and which ones are we scrapping / putting off?
<ryanakca> Replacing the intro paragraph with screenshots should be easy enough, if we still want to do so. Yes? No?
<seele> yes, what should it be a screenshot of?
<Tonio_> rgreening: you can test with this : http://planetemu.net/temp/kdesudo_3.2-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Riddell> I'd like that
<Tonio_> rgreening: fixed the blocking issue for me
<Riddell> a screenshot of the intrepid beta!
<rgreening> kk. will test asap
<Tonio_> vlanz: kdesudo fixed, I can start partitionmanager here
<ryanakca> It would be rather small methinks, so I'd probably vote for what a user first sees once logged into a fresh install of Kubuntu
<seele> Riddell: a plain kde4 desktop?
 * ryanakca nods
<seele> kde4 desktop with some little stuff on it? like kopete or whatever?
<Riddell> seele: well with some exciting application open maybe
<rgreening> Tonio_ file doesn't exist
<yuriy> kde4 desktop covered with clocks?
<ryanakca> Thinking back to a post seele made (or was it someone else?), would it be wise to stick intrepid screenshots before it's released? It might disappoint some people, they expect to see <whatever is in the screenshot>, but when they boot up, they see something completely different...
<Riddell> ryanakca: right enough, it should be the stable release
<Riddell> but having a coming soon screenshot might be good too
<seele> ryanakca: we can caption it to say Intrepid
<ryanakca> *nod*
<seele> and put the release date in the caption so they know when to check back for the download
<seele> Riddell: kde 3.5.10 isn't exciting enough!
<Riddell> seele: dunno, I've never used it :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: works now
<seele> Riddell: me neither, but i can't imagine it looks any different from 3.5.9 :P
<seele> ryanakca: so single screenshot or a collage?
<ryanakca> okies... do we want to have a KDE3 and a KDE4? or just one?
 * ryanakca shrugs... the simpler the better imho
<Tonio_> ryanakca, seele: why not a "get involved" or "contribute" button or link on the main page ?
<ryanakca> … not exactly along the lines of "simple"... but maybe stick in a small js script that makes it change screenshots every 15 seconds (inside a small monitor type thing)... and if js is disabled, just default to a plain desktop image...
<a|wen> seele: it doesn't look much different ... but it fixes a few problems in kde 3.5.9; and we're close to have any regressions fixed
<seele> ryanakca: what about 3 thumnails side by side that open up to larger images?
<ryanakca> Tonio_: we have a "Helping out" link... but it isn't really visible... we could make a more visible one though...
<Tonio_> ryanakca: true that
<ryanakca> seele: would work...
<seele> the default desktop, kde PIM, and then something else, maybe dolphin or kopete?
<apachelogger> jussi01: plin-g
<seele> i dunno
<seele> what's the message we wnat to send for intrepid?
<ryanakca> *nod*... how big? … dunno
<seele> productivity?  communication?  home use?
<ryanakca> brb, sorry.
<Tonio_> ryanakca: kubuntu-fr.org wesite has a little ajax applet that show screenshots randomly
<Tonio_> ryanakca: you also can click a little arrow to see next screenshot
<Tonio_> ryanakca: I like the idea
<Riddell> seele: exciting and new mostly
<seele> was digikam included in hardy by default?
<Tonio_> Riddell: don't you want to communicate on the fact not everyone should upgrade ?
<Riddell> seele: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: lots of things are not finished in kde4 for the average user (ark, dolphin missing ark etc...)
<seele> besides "kde4" do we have any new inclusions or apps?
<seele> adept3 but that doesnt make a pretty screenshot
<Riddell> seele: kde 4 is quite a big new inclusion :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: mm hmm, but in a positive manor
<seele> Riddell: you want a bunch of screenshots of plasma widgets? they're pretty looking
<Tonio_> Riddell: true that
<Riddell> seele: anything bling
<Riddell> seele: compositing is on for the first time, that's always attractive
<ryanakca> back
<seele> Riddell: I'm fine with anything but the stupid Fifteen Puzzle
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Riddell> seele: not able to complete it are we? :)
<seele> Riddell: shush
 * JontheEchidna can't
 * JontheEchidna goes fooding
<ryanakca> what does everybody else think of that little ajax applet that Tonio_ mentioned?
<Riddell> kubuntu-fr is dead so I can't say
<ryanakca> Tonio_: btw, kubuntu-fr.org is down :)
<Riddell> but worth looking into
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah, that's the problem
<seele> ryanakca: sure
<ryanakca> Ok... I'm guessing we can vote on which screenshots at a later date?
<seele> hmm.. do you think we should have a screenie of a uber-custom plasma desktop?  4.0 and 4.1.0 were buggy when it came to moving the taskbar and system tray around
<seele> ryanakca: we could each take a few and put them up on the wiki and then choose the top 5 or whatever in a few days?
<yao_ziyuan> the latest scim-bridge-client-qt4 still has problems
<yao_ziyuan> it makes a new kde4 session almost unusable
<seele> Tonio_: does the ajax picture show thing allow for custom captions?
<Tonio_> seele: not that I know of
<Riddell> off topic, sub text on always in kickoff?  (currently is just on hover) http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kickoff3.png
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kickoff8.png
<seele> Riddell: yes please.. i thought it was going to require kickoff hacks though?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I like the idea
<seele> i think JontheEchidna looked at it for a bit a while ago
<Riddell> seele: took me hours to work out how to do it but in the end it's pretty simple
<Riddell> frustratingly simple infact
<seele> Riddell: hmm.. since you've got it open.. can you fix the weird indent too? ;)
<ryanakca> heh
 * seele sends more punch and cookies
<Riddell> seele: you want the indent removed?
<seele> yeah, so the subtext aligns to the left right under the main label
<seele> instead of being indented 5px or whatever
<seele> if it's not easy it's not a big deal
<seele> it's already smaller text AND light grey.  hierarchy has been established, and indent is overkill
 * seele has been grumbling about kickoff for a long while now..
<ryanakca> Anyways, moving on.
<seele> oh dear, plasma just crashed somethign terrible
 * Riddell moves ryanakca on
<ryanakca> "Add a search bar, similar to the one on kubuntu-fr.org, which can search the site, wiki, help, forums."... I talked to Matt, and the sysadmins probably wouldn't let us install a full fledged 3rd party module... however, Drupal has (or used to, not sure if it still does) a built in module that can search across it's pages/stories... if we started with that and tried to move to another one that can do more later on?
<seele> ryanakca: so all the pages but the wiki section could be searched?
<ryanakca> seele: Everything under the drupal site (www.kubuntu.org) ... so, no wiki, no help, no forums, etc
<Riddell> not sure there's much point in just searching the site, it's not a large site
<seele> ok.. so no search?
<ryanakca> Should we try to push for a third party module that can search across more than just the drupal site? I wouldn't hope for too much, but it doesn't hurt to ask...
<vlanz> Tonio_: very good. I'll try alpha2 without the workaround, then.
<Riddell> ryanakca: I suspect it's not worth the hassle
<Riddell> seele: comme ca? http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kickoff9.png
<ryanakca> Riddell: ok.
<Riddell> NCommander: fancy looking into another nasty compile failure?
<NCommander> Riddell, sure
 * NCommander pauses nethack ;-)
<Riddell> NCommander: kdebase-runtime is grumpy with xine.  siretart says it's not xine's fault
<ryanakca> Do we really need to move the left sidebar to the righthand side? I'm just not sure that it's worth the effort...
<seele> Riddell: ben fatto, mille grazie
<NCommander> Riddell, build log?
<Tonio_> vlanz: I still have a problem with wrong password, fyi, currently fixing that one
<Riddell> NCommander: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/kdebase-runtime/4:4.1.1-0ubuntu5
<Riddell> NCommander: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17920560/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.kdebase-runtime_4:4.1.1-0ubuntu5_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<vlanz> Tonio_: where's the svn for kdesudo?
<Tonio_> vlanz: it's on bazaar, lauchpad
<Riddell> ryanakca: where does it say that in the spec?
<Tonio_> vlanz: not commited the changes yet
<vlanz> Tonio_: ah, ok ;-)
<Tonio_> vlanz: I'll give you the url when commited
<NCommander> Riddell, that's a pretty FTBFS :-)
<ryanakca> Riddell: Change "free download" to "Download Kubuntu for free". Move it to the right hand side. Remove the background so it is better integrated. Use smaller fonts and add the current version number.
<vlanz> Tonio_: very good.
<Riddell> ryanakca: is it hard to move?  surely in a CMS it should be pretty easy
<ryanakca> Riddell: not sure how hard, I can probably work something out next weekend... just that I never themed in a right hand side bar :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: I can't remember the rationale for that move, it might have been a seele request
 * ryanakca looks to seele for enlightenment
<rgreening> Riddell: look at bug #153911 and first comment. I think we should implement the idea into the update-notifier-kde script. As it's possible a user may be running adept/apt/synaptic and it will show updates when it should possibly be put busy (to prevent accidental click/open and have a locking issue
<Riddell> no bug bot?
<rgreening> bug #153911
<Riddell> bug 153911
<rgreening> weird
<Riddell> oh well
<rgreening> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier-kde/+bug/153911
<Riddell> ryanakca: it may well just have been a more usual place for it
<rgreening> Riddell: if you can implement a check to see if apt db is locked, then set the icon into a busy state and prevent any clickable action until the lock is gone.
<rgreening> should be easy enough I guess.
<NCommander> Riddell, ok, building
<ryanakca> Riddell: okies.
<ryanakca> "Replace the News list with a latest KDE packages page and latest Kubuntu release page (linking to the release notes)."... I think we're already doing that?
<Riddell> rgreening: yes that would be nice
<rgreening> :)
<ryanakca> Each new release (or prerelease) we stick on the main page... only thing we don't do is stick the latest KDE packages in there
<Riddell> ryanakca: well we still have a news list.  this would be a pretty fundamental change to the site structure
<seele> ryanakca: sorry.. was busy crashing plasma
<Riddell> it's a question of do people care about the news list, maybe some people do
<rgreening> Riddell: I'll have a poke at it, though I'm no Python'ista...
 * rgreening looks for my python book...
<seele> ryanakca: i think just improving the download box is more important than moving it to the right side
<ryanakca> Riddell: *nod*... but then, does the average person really care that we just updated kfoobar from -5ubuntu17 to -5ubuntu18 ?
<seele> ryanakca: the point of moving it to the right side was to integrate it in to the content so it doesnt look like a banner (and thus could be missed.. believe me, it happens)
<ryanakca> seele: okies, how can we improve it?
<Riddell> ryanakca: that I don't know
<seele> ryanakca: Download Kubuntu for Free works fine.  maybe get a new graphic so it stands out nicely?
<ryanakca> seele: ... get rid of the paragraph as well? Replace the whole thing by a new graphic?
<seele> ryanakca: sure?  whatever looks nice and can be integrated in to the content.  maybe not blue
<seele> ryanakca: the problem now is the entire left side is blue and looks the same.  so all of that content is at risk for something called banner blindness.  some people will accidentally ignore it
<rgreening> Riddell: what is the absolute lock I need to test for with apt/adept/synaptic (something common)
<Riddell> rgreening: no idea, try asking mvo
<rgreening> kk
<ryanakca> seele: sure. I have no experience in usability... nor in graphics design... but I'll poke around and try to get a pretty little graphic made up...
<ryanakca> okies, I think that was it...
<ryanakca> Riddell, Tonio_: anything else?
<seele> ryanakca: i wouldnt say it is a high priority or anything though, just a tweak
<Riddell> ryanakca: just that we've had lots of requests for screenshots :)
<Tonio_> ryanakca: done or me
<Tonio_> ryanakca: I need to see the website to eventually get some inspiration :)
<ryanakca> Okies... so if we set the screenshot thing highest priority... followed by the download box... and s/news list/release list + package list/g put off to a later date?
<Riddell> yep
<NCommander> hrm, interesting FTBFS
<NCommander> Riddell, why did siretart believe xine was not responsible
 * NCommander believes he found the problem
<NCommander> #include <xine/xine_internal.h>
<NCommander> Sure, why not depend on internal interfaces to programs :-P!
<ryanakca> Riddell: by the way, in regards to the question LP spec page you asked me to answer a while back... I can't answer it... I don't have permissions or something
<bdgraue_> a bug of mine was reported as a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/264898  but if i try to look at that i get Not allowed here
<bdgraue_>  Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<apachelogger> bdgraue_: what was your bug report?
<bdgraue_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok-kde4/+bug/274142
<a|wen> if you have a .orig.tar.bz2 do you then need to repackage as .orig.tar.gz
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> weak
<apachelogger> very weak
<bdgraue_> ?
<apachelogger> bdgraue_: the other bug is a private bug
<bdgraue_> ok
<apachelogger> private bugs can only be accessed by subscribers/bug managers
<bdgraue_> mine was private too, i made it public
<apachelogger> bddebian: turned it into a public one
<apachelogger> bdgraue_: ^
<apachelogger> bddebian: sry
<bddebian> np
<bdgraue_> thx
<Tonio_> Riddell: fyi still fixing a couple of kdesudo bugs, I'll try to have a fully working version uploaded this night.... I'm sleeping here, so I'll finally have internet access
<Tonio_> Riddell: most of the bugs are now fixed ;)
<rgreening> \o/
<Tonio_> Riddell: still that focus thing..... kdesu.distrib seems to suffer the same probem
 * rgreening sings "su su kdesu-d-o..."
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like a kpasswddialog issue
<rgreening> Tonio_ I confirm. THe --password option in kdialog does not have focus
<rgreening> the others do
 * rgreening wonders if it was intentional? which would make no sense
<Tonio_> rgreening: we still can patch kdelibs btw :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: I need to read the kpasswrddialog class definition, maybe that's an option.... I don't know
<rgreening> oh, I know.. been there and done that the other day :)
<Tonio_> seele: is that intentional on the kde side not to have the focus on "OK" for password dialogs ?
<rgreening> updated the launchpad integration patch to jr
<rgreening> fun :)
<seele> Tonio_: dunno
<Tonio_> seele: ok :)
 * NCommander cricks his neck
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: do you think I could get a patch in to adept?
<JontheEchidna> dunno if it'll make it in to 3.0 final
<JontheEchidna> that being said, when does 3.0 final have to be out to make it in to Intrepid?
<Arby> hurrah, finally got the kdepim 'new' bugs list under 30
<Arby> only 28 more to go :)
<JontheEchidna> yay for Arby
<Arby> unfortunately the remainder are the wierd imap issues I don't understand
<JontheEchidna> yeah
 * JontheEchidna uses pop
<seele> Riddell: what was the final verdict on the logout screen?
<Arby> but now I need to sleep
<Arby> I've got crash reports swimming before my eyes :)
<seele> Riddell: oh, and "log out" in the countdown should be one word to match the menu and button labels
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Adept uses sidebar code from Okular. Currently it's using the old Okular code from 4.0. I've made a patch to incorporate the changes since 4.0 into adept: http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c355/Woremar/adept3_2.png
<JontheEchidna> so no more ugly sidebar
<JontheEchidna> I've tested it since around beta1 came out, and the code itself is from the tested KDE 4.1.1 codebase so it shouldn't cause any regressions either
<JontheEchidna> compare to: http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/alpha5-adept-wee.png
<JontheEchidna> We also get proper background color
<jussi01> apachelogger: delayed pl-ong!
<apachelogger> jussi01: I need a bot server :P
<jussi01> apachelogger: how much traffic, what kind of bot?
<apachelogger> not very much traffic, rbot for this channel
<apachelogger> basically just watching the kubuntu-members code branches and announcing commits here
<jussi01> right.
<jussi01> give me package list to install please
<Riddell> NCommander: he said ..
<Riddell> 21:15 < siretart> Riddell: it seems that this part of kdebase is redifining the keyword 'inline' to something funky.
<Riddell> 21:15 -!- ubottu [n=supybot@ubuntu/bot/ubottu] has quit [Remote closed the connection]
<apachelogger> jussi01: sudo apt-get build-dep rbot
<Riddell> 21:15 < siretart> Riddell: it doesn't look like an issue in xine to me, TBH
<jussi01> apachelogger: you are going to build it yourself?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: patch to do what?
<apachelogger> jussi01: doesn't need a build :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: read on below ;-)
<jussi01> apachelogger: so why not just apt-get install rbot ?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: right below seele's ping
<apachelogger> jussi01: I don't trust the package
<apachelogger> + installing it in a $HOME makes patching easier
<seele> 17:51 < JontheEchidna> Riddell: Adept uses sidebar code from Okular. Currently it's using the old Okular code from 4.0. I've made a patch to incorporate the changes since 4.0 into adept: http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c355/Woremar/adept3_2.png
<NCommander> Riddell, it appears he was right about it defining inline
<Riddell> seele: I dropped the "Now" from the labels and uploaded what I had
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ever used darcs?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: IMHO in long term we should get okular and adept share the code
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: nope
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: adept requires some customizations to suit it's purposes, but we probably should get some adept <-> okular kollab going there
<JontheEchidna> that would make it much easier as we wouldn't have to update every time okular does
<JontheEchidna> KSideBar widget
<seele> Riddell: ksmserver5.png with no Now?
<goatsocks> they're probably duplicating kontact's sidebar already
<JontheEchidna> oh lol
<goatsocks> i agree they should get together and push a new widget into kdelibs ;)
<JontheEchidna> by the time it trickles down to adept it's probably blue-headed bastardized code
<Riddell> seele: I made it a bit taller too
<JontheEchidna> :o I got mentioned in somebody's blog
<JontheEchidna> http://stompbox.typepad.com/blog/2008/09/introducing-the.html
<JontheEchidna> pretty neat new feature
<NCommander> Riddell, found the problem
<NCommander> Riddell, its -std=iso9899:1990 which tells gcc to ignore C99, and remove support for inline in C code
 * NCommander pokes Riddell 
<Riddell> NCommander: hrm
<Riddell> NCommander: I wonder where that comes from
<NCommander> I have NO idea where its getting pulled in from
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: that's not just somebody, it's jcastro!
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I should probably get to forwarding some bug upstream :P
 * JontheEchidna hugs mcas for doing upstream forwarding
<NCommander> ooh, a new bot
<coreymon77> wait what?
<NCommander> kubottu
<coreymon77> i noticed
<NCommander> I haven't seen it before
<coreymon77> what about ubotu
<NCommander> I dunno
<NCommander> KDE Bug 1
<NCommander> Neither bot seems to like bugs :-P
<NCommander> Launchpad Bug 4
<JontheEchidna> kde bug #1
<ubottu> Error: KDE bug 1 could not be found
<JontheEchidna> lol
<NCommander> KDE #1337
<ubottu> Error: KDE bug 1337 could not be found
<NCommander> fail
 * NCommander loves his new team membership: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clusterfuck
<JontheEchidna> kde bug #31337
<ubottu> KDE bug 31337 in taskbarapplet "app buttons names disappear when changing preferences" [Normal,Closed: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=31337
<NCommander> meeeeh
<NCommander> I need to write a manpage
 * NCommander writes a manpage for adept
<NCommander> Anyone know a good place to find documentation on writing a manpage?
<Riddell> copy an existing one?
<Riddell> using docbook seems sensible
<NCommander> Riddell, aren't you a DD? What do you use to write manpages
<Riddell> I'm not
<a|wen> NCommander: or you can use POD if you want, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/SupplementaryFiles
<NCommander> ah
<NCommander> I have no idea where this -std flag is coming in ...
 * NCommander rips head off
<NCommander> ^in frustation
 * a|wen has used POD whenever i needed a man-page ... it is pretty easy to use
<a|wen> NCommander: or look further down the page about kde manpages <-- /me just realized that section
<Riddell> NCommander: kdeadmin uses docbook-to-man for manpages
<NCommander> Interesting
 * NCommander has to write a manpage for NM
<Riddell> NCommander: the previous build also had that -std flag but built fine
<NCommander> The previous version of xine likely didn't have the inline state
<NCommander> *statement
<NCommander> Since compiling that header with the -std=iso1990 flag turns off inline
<Riddell> mm
<NCommander> kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake:     set ( CMAKE_C_FLAGS     "${CMAKE_C_FLAGS} -Wno-long-long -std=iso9899:1990 -Wundef -Wcast-align -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-common")
<NCommander> THere's the issue
<NCommander> And, er, sorry for the flood
<NCommander> Riddell, how would you like to fix this
#kubuntu-devel 2008-09-25
<Riddell> NCommander: I'm pretty sure that flag is needed by KDE
<seele> Riddell: if the kde crash dialog doesn't popup when plasma crashes, is there another way to gather data for aaron?
<NCommander> Riddell, I'm asking now in #kde-devel on the best way to solve it
<Riddell> seele: anything in /var/crash ?
<seele> Riddell: ah hah.. yep (didn't know about /var/crash..)
<Riddell> seele: does that have the plasma report?
<seele> yes
<seele> or at least it looks like it
<seele> ExecutablePath: /usr/bin/plasma
<Riddell> seele: if you run /usr/share/apport/apport-qt it should offer the chance to upload it to launchpad
<seele> Riddell: are there any arguments?  it doesnt seem to do anything
<Riddell> hmm, no
<Riddell> seele: you can also disable apport in /etc/default/apport
<Riddell> and from a command line  killall plasma; plasma
<Riddell> then crash it for the normal KDE dialogue
<seele> Riddell: it should be on by default though, right?
 * seele checks
<NCommander> Riddell, so how high is your hack tolerance?
<seele> it is..
<Riddell> seele: apport should be on by default
<Riddell> seele: any output from  /usr/share/apport/apport-checkreports ?
<Riddell> NCommander: anything that works :)
<NCommander> Riddell, ah, good
<seele> Riddell: nope
<Riddell> seele: curious, apport thinks it's already reported your plasma issue
<seele> uhm.. huh.  i disabled apport and restarted kde and crashed plasma and got the crash handler to report the bug?
<seele> enable means to turn it on right?
<seele> and 0 is disable?
<Riddell> seele: if you disable apport you will get the KDE crash handler
<seele> oh ok
<seele> that's fine then, at least i can coy the report out of the UI instead of look for stuff in /var/crash
<seele> is it the same data?
<Riddell> yes
<seele> ok.. so should i give this to launchpad or upstream?
<Riddell> upstream
<Riddell> we've not touched twitter
<seele> well i got it to do it for more than just twitter
<seele> so i dont know if its the same problem or not
<Riddell> NCommander: might this help?  kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/xine-lib-1.1.15-cpp-compilation.diff
<NCommander> er, maybe
<NCommander> I dunno
<Riddell> NCommander: me neither :) let me try it
<NCommander> I added -Dinline=__inline__
<NCommander> Which should work
<NCommander> beside siretart, is there anyone who works on xine a lot?
<Riddell> NCommander: this patch seems to work
<Riddell> I don't know of anyone
<NCommander> argh, so it would require making a change to xine
<NCommander> :-/
<Riddell> well if xine is broken that seems a good place to fix it
<NCommander> It's not *strictly* broken
<NCommander> But yeah
<NCommander> Agreed
<NCommander> I'm going to make a slight change for this though
<NCommander> A bug should be filed
<Riddell> NCommander: what would you change?
<NCommander> Have it use __inline__
<NCommander> Which is guaranteed by GCC docs to always be available
<Riddell> xine doesn't seem to have a patch system in it's packaging
<jjesse> evening
<NCommander> Riddell, it used to
<NCommander> I'm just adding dpatch, making my life easier
<NCommander> Riddell, testbuilding the fix
 * Riddell crosses fingers
<NCommander> xine is built
<NCommander> Building kdebase
<NCommander> Riddell, any other ones for me to look at?
<NCommander> Riddell, kdebase_runtime builds from source
<Riddell> I think that's all
<Riddell> NCommander: got a debdiff to upload?
<NCommander> I dumped the package into my PPA
<Riddell> hah, look at the concentation on my face, I wiped the smile off his when I overtook him on the last section http://jriddell.org/photos/2008-09-21-ratho-marathon-jonathan.jpg
<seele> lol
<NCommander> Riddell, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xine-lib/+bug/274194
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274194 in xine-lib "Xine's headers prevent C90 applications (like KDE) from compiling" [Low,In progress]
<NCommander> https://edge.launchpad.net/~sonicmctails/+archive - uploaded here
<Riddell> NCommander: oh, do you have an amd64?
<NCommander> yes?
<NCommander> s/./
<NCommander> Actually
<NCommander> I have all Ubuntu architecture machines, or access to them
<Riddell> NCommander: fancy seeing if you can fix qtjambi for it?
<NCommander> (i386, amd64, lpai, powerpc, hppa, ia64 ...)
<Riddell> I can't get java to work on my amd64 for some reason, possibly the linux build is too old
<Riddell> I think qtjambi just needs qtjambi-linux32-gcc-4.4.2_01.jar changed to qtjambi-linux*-gcc-4.4.2_01.jar in debian/rules
<NCommander> Looks like it
<NCommander> Isn't there an Ubuntu porting box you can use?
<Riddell> not that I know of
<Riddell> I could use a PPA with trial and error I guess
<NCommander> Maybe its something we should look into providing ;-)
<NCommander> ouch
<NCommander> I'll get right on it
<NCommander> has feisty left support yet?
<jtechidna> I know edgy has
<Riddell> not for 6 weeks
<NCommander> I just want to close every bug in feisty-backports ;-)
<NCommander> They're testing firefighter/fire extinisher myths on mythbusters :-)
<Riddell> mythbusters sounds interesting
<NCommander> Riddell, you don't have a TV license?
<NCommander> (they show it on BBC sometimes)
<Riddell> I don't have a tv licence no, can't say I've ever had the need of one
<NCommander> Riddell, the changelog says you already tried to fix this :-)
<Riddell> NCommander: right, but without a machine to test on, it's a bit trial and error :)
 * NCommander rolls eyes
<NCommander> Has t?
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> has it every built on amd64?
<Riddell> it doesn't seem to have been on the bbc in the last year (or however far back this archive goes)
<Riddell> yes, the previous version built on amd64
 * NCommander figures out how to fix this
<NCommander> properly
<NCommander> It likely needs to do two build passes
<Riddell> it does?
<Riddell> why?
<NCommander> BEcause if someone is using java 32-bit on amd64, then it needs the plugin built for 32 bit architectures
<NCommander> But it seems the old plugin didn't do this
<NCommander> And that configuration isn't supported on Ubuntu anyway
<NCommander> wooo, FTBFS in four seconds
<Riddell> for jambi?
<NCommander> yeah
<Riddell> NCommander: what's wrong with it?
<NCommander> Seeing if I can reproduce at failure speed in pbuilder
<NCommander> No idea
<NCommander> so it only builds in pbuilder ... ;.;
<NCommander> I'm making some progress it seems
<jjesse_> evening
<NCommander> Riddell, so did you retry kdebase-runtime yet?
 * Hobbsee looks
<Hobbsee> it's still ftb.
<Hobbsee> NCommander: is that supposed to be fixed now?
<NCommander> Hobbsee, it needed an updated xine-lib which got uploaded an hour or so ago
<Hobbsee> NCommander: is it published?
<NCommander> Checking
<NCommander> Hobbsee, yes
<NCommander> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/xine-lib/1.1.15-0ubuntu3
 * Hobbsee hits the big red button
<NCommander> Thank you for pressing the self-destruct button
<NCommander> Launchpad will self-destruct in T-3 minutes
<Hobbsee> woot!
 * NCommander watches the countdown hit 0, and LP FTBFS
<NCommander> apachelogger, ping
<yao_ziyuan> there is a font in intrepid kubuntu that when displayed in a very small size will render "R" as "P"
<yao_ziyuan> use an intrepid to browse http://www.economist.com/debate/index.cfm?action=article&debate_id=12&story_id=12070651 with firefox to find out
<yao_ziyuan> it will display "Russian" as "Pussian"
<Hobbsee> which font?
<yao_ziyuan> the font specified by that web page
<yao_ziyuan> i'll give you a screenshot
<goatsocks> you should have your browser set to always use your preferred fonts... web designers tend to choose fonts that looks like crap on Linux
<goatsocks> the web isn't a print magazine, content is too dynamic to put yourself at the mercy of someone else's font choices
<Hobbsee> i normally do that.
 * Hobbsee wonders if yao_ziyuan has msttcorefonts installed, and it is using that, or something
<yao_ziyuan> uploading
<goatsocks> incidentally this is a big reason web designers increasingly turn to Flash for more layout control, and users increasingly hate sites for using Flash ;)
<yao_ziyuan> i don't have ms tts fonts
<goatsocks> yao_ziyuan: probably helvetica
<yao_ziyuan> http://i37.tinypic.com/546b04.jpg
<yao_ziyuan> second line in first paragraph
<yao_ziyuan> "to contain Pussian aggression"
<Hobbsee> yeah, that R looks slightly weird.
<Hobbsee> but the stick is clearly there
<Hobbsee> just slightly disconnected from the P part
<goatsocks> well first of all, Firefox is a pure Gtk app rendered on the backend by the Freetype engine, separately from anything KDE has any control over, so this isn't a Kubuntu specific issue ;)
<yao_ziyuan> but i use gtk-qt-engine-kde4 to force gtk apps to use my kde fonts
<goatsocks> even if you use the gtk-qt engine, firefox uses its own font rendering
<goatsocks> it's special
<yao_ziyuan> it must be a problem with the font
<goatsocks> most gtk apps don't ship with their own font rendering libs
<goatsocks> the only fonts explicitly named in that page's CSS are Arial, Verdana, and Helvetica, so if you don't have msttcorefonts or Helvetica installed then you'll have to look at your system's font substitution settings to figure out what's actually being used there
<Hobbsee> goatsocks: he's gone.
<Hobbsee> goatsocks: but i'm sure he'll be back, for another drive-by soon.
<goatsocks> gah he did it again
<goatsocks> he really should get acquainted with launchpad
<Hobbsee> so far, i think he refuses to.  he's been told to, enough times.
 * Hobbsee suspects stronger action might be required.
<goatsocks> hm, then i guess we should just /ignore him, as harsh as that sounds... why waste time on someone who won't stick around to help understand the alleged problems he discovers?
<Hobbsee> or persuasion
<Hobbsee> goatsocks: i'd think that banforwarding might be more effective, after a final warning - i don't think everyone would stick him on /ignore.
<Hobbsee> someone will usually answer
<goatsocks> it's like someone who always files bugs that get marked "needinfo" and never go further than that
<Hobbsee> that's true
<goatsocks> what's this "banforwarding"?
<Hobbsee> as in, when someone tries to join, and they get forwarded to another channel instead.
<goatsocks> ah
<Hobbsee> trouble is, he's known to crosspost in #ubuntu+1, and occasionally #ubuntu-devel too
<Hobbsee> he may get forwarded from there too
<goatsocks> there should be an interrogation channel that when you get forwarded there you can't leave ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<goatsocks> guess i can take some satisfaction in having lied to him... seems that somewhere after 3.0.0 firefox started obeying global freetype settings
<goatsocks> good for uniformity, but bad if you preferred the previous behavior
<goatsocks> i suppose i'll get used to it
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> is konversation compaining about the ldap ioslave o start ?
<Tonio_> someone there to test latest kdesudo release ?
<goatsocks> depends on what it fixes ;)
<goatsocks> i can't `kdesudo dolphin` currently, is that addressed?
<seaLne> \sh: heh continuing fun with dual head and plasma just reebooted and i have the 2 cashews on my left head next to each other
<umsen> moin moin
<jtechidna> Wow, Riddell was on a roll yesterday
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/koffice-2-beta
<Riddell> jtechidna: rock.  what did I do?
<jtechidna> a lot, looking at the changelogs for kdebase-workspace
<jtechidna> and -runtime
<little> Heads up that the Documentation tab is broken on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu
<Tm_T> jussi01: let me...
<little> It's filed as a bug report at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/274394
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274394 in ubuntu "Documentation tab on the https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs page is broken." [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> NCommander: pong
<apachelogger> jtechidna: please screenie something koffice2ish
<jtechidna> \o/
 * jtechidna haz idea
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> still no 4.1.2 tag
<jtechidna> lol, koffice crash
<jtechidna> fail
<apachelogger> \o/
<Hobbsee> who's up for fixing https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/koffice/+bug/273881 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273881 in koffice "koffice-libs depends on kghostview, which is no longer built by kdegraphics " [High,Triaged]
<apachelogger> jr apparently :P
<Hobbsee> yeah, i just assigned him.  i'm sure you can steal it
 * apachelogger points out that assigning jr without telling him doesn't make much sense, since he apparently reads only one bug mail per day :P
<jtechidna> :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you planing on backporting koffice 2 to hardy?
<apachelogger> jtechidna: how is the screenie coming along?
<jtechidna> oh rite
<apachelogger> lol
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm not, but it would be good if someone did
<jtechidna> I haz screenshot, but I still need to screenie it
<apachelogger> Riddell: I will just claim in the news that someone is working on it ;-)
<apachelogger> how can one get 290 bug mails in 24 hours?
 * apachelogger needs a coffee
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: people tagging things, etc.
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: we barely use tags in Kubuntu
<Hobbsee> that's what i thought.  but i thought the bugsquad might have started touching them.
<apachelogger> though, that leads back to the need for configuration of bug mails
<apachelogger> I really wouldn't want to see tag changes
<apachelogger> it's not like they aren't all messed up anyway :P
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> you can actually filter your bugmails, in some ways
<Riddell> any volunteers for the monthly team report?
 * apachelogger points at rgreening
 * rgreening exclaims "who me"
<little> Hey there, I filed this, possibly in the wrong place, but maybe one of you guys can fix it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/274394
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274394 in ubuntu "Documentation tab on the https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs page is broken." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> little: yes, that is indeed the wrong palce :P
<apachelogger> *place
<rgreening> Riddell: sure thing boss :) just point me in the right direction :P
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> nice
<apachelogger> we don't even have a doc page
<Riddell> ryanakca: RE little, were you looking at the wiki theme?
<little> I was trying to find out how to write Kubuntu documentation. I've been helping the Ubuntu wiki, but I'm a Kubuntu user.
<little> I logged on and tried to create a main Documentation page, since the link points to nowhere, and got this message, "Note that documentation on this wiki should be moved to the new documentation wiki at https://help.ubuntu.com/community."
<little> So I take it all Kubuntu documentation is to be created on the Ubuntu wiki?
<little> <---<overly zealous documentation writer> (:
<apachelogger> ohhhh
<apachelogger> little: doc gos to help.ubuntu.com
<jtechidna> apachelogger: http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c355/Woremar/kofficebeta.png
<apachelogger> *goes
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> that bug is pretty easy fixable
 * jtechidna exercises dog
<apachelogger> poor dog
<apachelogger> little: it would be cool if you could start a kubuntu intro page for https://help.ubuntu.com/community where the wiki can link to :)
<jjesse> little: you are interested in kubuntu docs?
<jjesse> join us at #ubuntu-doc
<jjesse> or on the ubuntu-doc mailing list
<jjesse> especially as it releasted to help.ubuntu.com/community
<little> Yes, definitely, and working on joining that other channel. (:
<little> Can I create the page linking to the Ubuntu wiki? I don't want to step on any toes. But it seems to me that it looks kind of bad to have that link point to an empty page.
<apachelogger> jjesse: you noticed how weird that was? "interested in kubuntu docs?" .... "join us at #ubuntu-doc"
<apachelogger> anyone interested in KDE, please join #gnome on irc.gnome.org :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you know how to redriect pages in the wiki?
<jcastro> #REDIRECT FooBar
<jcastro> iirc.
<apachelogger> jcastro: also for external redirects?
<jcastro> ah apachelogger, just the guy I wanted to talk to!
<apachelogger> wiki -> help.ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger hides
<little> I would have just put a hard link. Is the #REDIRECT FooBar the proper way?
<jcastro> redirect makes it so the user doesn't have to click anything
<jcastro> it just sends them along, I am not sure if it works for external links
<apachelogger> someone please check the content of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UserDocumentation?action=show
<little> Is there a way to do it with a timer so there's time for them to see a message before it redirects? I don't know about you, but I'd be confused if I got redirected to an Ubuntu page without some explanation.
<apachelogger> it redirects to help.ubuntu
<jcastro> apachelogger: I wanted to ask you to continue to do the "please file a bug upstream" and opening an upstream task.
<apachelogger> jcastro: oh, right, there was something I wanted to complain about
 * apachelogger gets his todo list
<jcastro> apachelogger: since we now have a list of those I am interested in seeing how well people come along after the fact and do that
<Hobbsee> heya jcastro!
<apachelogger> jcastro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Watches the most important use case is not explained, when I mark the bug to affect upstream but don't add a link right away
 * Nightrose waves
<apachelogger> usually I hunt through the bugs and add the project without upstream URL asking for someone to forward the bug report
<rgreening> Did FF become the default browser? Cause I don't remember selcting it as default
<apachelogger> that way one can search for bugs which need forwarding in advanced searches
<jcastro> I think the docs reflect that when they made them that they wanted to force people to go find the URL, heh
<jcastro> but yeah good point, I'll put it on my todo
<apachelogger> rgreening: not really, but there are/were some dependency issues pulling in a lot of GNOME software, where it wasn't needed
<apachelogger> jcastro: ok, thanks
<apachelogger> jtechidna: please take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream/KDE
<rgreening> In Konversation, I click a link and it launches FF. If I paste a URL in KRunner, it launches Konqueror.. Konversation is KDE 3.5, but it is inconsistant behav
<jjesse> rgreening: is FF instaleldby default now?
<rgreening> Think so
<jjesse> rgreening: fresh install of alpha6 doesnt' have FF
<jcastro> apachelogger: Once we fix the little details like this do you think an occasional hug day focusing on sending bugs upstream would be useful?
<rgreening> hmm...
<jcastro> apachelogger: what I think would work awesome would be people generally opening new upstream tasks as they see them, then every once in a while doing a "kdepim upstreaming day" or something
<jcastro> to drive that list down to as close to zero as possible, and then repeating
<rgreening> anyone find system lag happening recently?
<apachelogger> jcastro: Sounds awesome.
<rgreening> I'm getting periodic freezes
<jcastro> apachelogger: what I am unsure about is when in the release cycle to push these - so I'm going to try a bunch and figure that out
<apachelogger> jcastro: before upstream does a hugday on the affected product I'd say
<jcastro> ohh, that sounds like a good idea
<apachelogger> say one week before upstream does a hugday on KDEPIM we do a KDEPIM upstreaming day
<apachelogger> dinner time
<Nightrose> jcastro: such stuff could be coordinated with one of the kde-bugsquad's bug-days
<Nightrose> ah
<Nightrose> apachelogger beat me...
<Nightrose> :/
 * jtechidna is back
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: looks a bit sparse
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: exactly
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<JontheEchidna> hrm hrm
<apachelogger> ~order coffee for Nightrose
 * kubottu slides coffee with milk down the bar to Nightrose.
<apachelogger> Nightrose: better than beating :P
<Nightrose> \o/
<Nightrose> thanks :)
<little> rgreening: What are you doing when your system freezes?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, Nightrose: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/koffice-2-beta opinion
 * Nightrose checks
 * apachelogger notes that our color is _really_ bright
<Nightrose> apachelogger: that is like _very_ short
<apachelogger> Nightrose: f5
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: d00d
<JontheEchidna> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main
<JontheEchidna> intrepid?
<apachelogger> intrepid-only for now
<Nightrose> ah better
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: volunteers to backport welcome
<JontheEchidna> oh, I misread
 * JontheEchidna hides
<Riddell> apachelogger: which colour?
<apachelogger> Riddell: the theme color
<Riddell> apachelogger: oxygen?
<apachelogger> Riddell: no, what you did to oxygen
<JontheEchidna> the adept howto needs updating too
<apachelogger> something between our current colors and oxygen should be fine
<Nightrose> apachelogger: is the adept howto still up to date for intrepid?
<Nightrose> if not don't link to it
<apachelogger> Nightrose: no
<apachelogger> Nightrose: the stuff stays mostly the same
<apachelogger> the snapshots just look different :P
<Nightrose> well yea - imho the link is not needed and just confusing
<Riddell> apachelogger: I find oxygen too dark, but go ahead and commit if you have a better colour than our current lighter one
<Nightrose> if you tell people to open adept and install something they should know how to do it
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll play with it a bit. BTW, do you know what is holding up the 4.1.2 tag so long?
<apachelogger> well
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: dictator aseigo is too busy disciplining his son for using azereus to download torrents instead of ktorrent
<apachelogger> We need new docs
<JontheEchidna> :P
<rgreening> little: nothing except using konqueror. Though recent update added landscape-client.. I killed it. Think problem went away..
<Riddell> apachelogger: I've not heard anything about 4.1.2
<little> apachelogger: Which docs?
<apachelogger> should have been tagged yesterday 23:59
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> little: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<jjesse> apachelogger: are you talking about kubuntu-docs or something?
<apachelogger> that shouldn't be Adept anyway
<apachelogger> more like package mangement or something
<jjesse> apachelogger: i'm like 3/4 of the way done w/ an adept doc
<apachelogger> jjesse: that is another thing, I barely read offline docs
<rgreening> little: nope happened again. Not landscape
<jjesse> apachelogger: that hurts
<jjesse> ;)
 * apachelogger wants to remind on the proposal of using a wiki for most docs :P
<jjesse> apachelogger: don't go there :)  we've debated that over and over again
<apachelogger> Nightrose: gwen stefani, does amarok want to kill me or something?
<apachelogger> hm
<Nightrose> apachelogger: rofl - gwen stefani ftw
<apachelogger> jjesse: letz redo that
<jjesse> nope
<apachelogger> I herby propose the creation of an online documentation system with revision control and translation system
<jjesse> we deal w/ it every release
<jjesse> apachelogger: trhen you need to create it
<apachelogger> I am already doing the task management software
<apachelogger> jjesse: poke canonical in the eye
<little> A general page for installing software: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<apachelogger> that would be _one_ usecase where I actually think rosetta makes sense
<little> rgreening: Is it a low-end machine?
<jjesse> apachelogger: i don't want to poke canonical, they might poke back
<apachelogger> little: that should be splitted really
<apachelogger> I see no reason why Kubuntu users would have to read the Ubustuff before
<little> apachelogger: There's a Discuss this page link at the bottom. (:
<apachelogger> jjesse: you gotta stand up for your work
<jjesse> apachelogger: would love to but just started a conference cal
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, do we really need to sheep landscape-client?
<jjesse> sheep?
 * apachelogger doesn't see the rational, besides promotion
<jjesse> landscape-client does the motd stuff that's pretty cool
<apachelogger> oh and eating my system resources
<jjesse> sign in via the command line
<rgreening> little: no. Never had issues before. Just noticed spike in Xorg CPU util 20% when it freezes.
<rgreening> And there were recent Xorg updates
<apachelogger> little: I got lost :P
 * JontheEchidna reboots
<little> rgreening: Are you running Hardy, Intrepid? Which release are you using?
<rgreening> Intrepid.
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/koffice-2-beta
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: thanks for the screenie
<apachelogger> looks really goodly therely
<little> rgreening: It's probably wrong of me to say this, but try Hardy. It's rock solid. Not problem one with it. (:
<apachelogger> too much ly apaprently
<apachelogger> Nightrose: when are you tagging?
<rgreening> little: defeats th purpose of assisting with Intrepid :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I might have broken tagging when implementing changes required by kipiplugins
<Nightrose> apachelogger: dunno - a few hours
<Nightrose> maybe 2 or 3
<Nightrose> why?
<Nightrose> ah
<little> rgreening: Sorry. (: Have you tried the #kubuntu channel? They seem to have good support there.
<Riddell> apachelogger: landscape-client is in the platform seed, so pretty much unavoidable
<Nightrose> so i should tag rather sooner that later apachelogger?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I guess I need to file a bug report then :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I guess so :P
<rgreening> little: lol... I can troubleshoot it on my own. np. I was only asking if anyone else happened to see it.
<little> rgreening: Glad to hear it. I use Hardy, so I'm useless in helping with it. (:
<Nightrose> apachelogger: alright
<rgreening> Riddell: you get the update to update-notifier-kde I sent worked out yet?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: will ask if something still needs sorting and tag in an hour if everything is ok
<Nightrose> ok?
<apachelogger> aye
<Riddell> rgreening: yeah, sorry, will get to it shortly
<rgreening> Riddell: np. btw, just submitted UDS
<apachelogger> rgreening: btw, excellent work on qt
<rgreening> apachelogger: ty. :)
 * rgreening takes a humble bow
<rgreening> anymore patches needing integration?
<rgreening> or package updates for intrepid I can work on?
<rgreening> Riddell: the python wasn't that hard to figure out.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: in systemsettings -> desktop effects there's a combobox "Effect for desktop switching" that has No Effect and two entries for the combobox contents.
 * JontheEchidna wonders what's supposed to be there
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I can look into that. Ok, Riddell?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: this is a problem with the new desktop effects patch in kdebase-workspace
<rgreening> k. which one? if you know
<Riddell> rgreening: certainly
<rgreening> dl source. will investigate. JontheEchidna, if you have an idea which patch to start with, lmk
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: it's marked as being from SuSE in debian/changelog
<JontheEchidna> it's a very recent patch
<rgreening> kk
<JontheEchidna> kubuntu_17_kwin_branch.diff
<ryanakca> Riddell: not sure if this is what you were asking... but, the question you asked me to answer was under the KubuntuIntrepidWebsite spec on LP.
 * ryanakca => lunch
<Riddell> apachelogger: should I upload bug 272383?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272383 in kdebase-runtime "package kdebase-runtime 4:4.1.1-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1 [modified: usr/lib/kde4/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu] failed to install/upgrade: tentative de remplacement de ??/usr/bin/ksvgtopng??, qui appartient aussi au paquet kdelibs4-dev" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272383
<rgreening> ty JontheEchidna
<apachelogger> Riddell: please
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: I think it may be desktop cube related, since those effects also aren't showing up in the all effects tab
<rgreening> ah. 4 sure
<rgreening> Riddell: kubuntu_17_kwin_branch.diff... do you have a link to original patch from SuSE
<Riddell> it's unaltered from their patch
<Riddell> https://build.opensuse.org/package/show?package=kdebase-workspace&project=openSUSE%3AFactory  if you have a novell login
<rgreening> np. that's what I was wondering
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> 4.1.2 tag appeared
<NCommander> hey Riddell
<Riddell> hi NCommander
<JontheEchidna> Kubuntu ninjas go go go!
<JontheEchidna> to the batcave!
<Riddell> no tars yet
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no tarballs yet
<seele> ninjas and a batcave?  where are the pirates?
<apachelogger> actually
<JontheEchidna> aww
 * apachelogger has a script fetching the tag and creating tarballs :P
 * NCommander tries to wake up
<apachelogger> it's a subset of neon actually
 * JontheEchidna can blog now
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yus, go go go
<devfil> apachelogger: wrong chan?
<apachelogger> partly
<Riddell> NCommander: how did you get on with jambi?
<apachelogger> we are doing silly talk anyway ;-)
 * JontheEchidna wonders how crashing plasma with krunner is possible
<NCommander> Riddell, I think I shot myself in frustation trying to understand how it all works
<Riddell> NCommander defeated?
<JontheEchidna> http://jtechinda.blogspot.com/2008/09/kde-412-ninjas-are-go.html
<NCommander> No, just needed a breather before I could do it ;-)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: how long have you been waiting to post that? :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yesterday afternoon
<JontheEchidna> it's smarter's pic
<JontheEchidna> but he doesn't blog
<JontheEchidna> oh hai there smarter
<JontheEchidna> http://jtechinda.blogspot.com/2008/09/kde-412-ninjas-are-go.html
<smarter> hey JontheEchidna
<smarter> :D
<Riddell> dudes, kwwii offers these for kickoff branding logos http://sinecera.de/ideas.png
<seele> Riddell: tell him to give us a better logoff graphic
 * JontheEchidna thinks the current branding is pretty good
 * smarter likes the next to last one of the left column
<Riddell> seele: what's wrong with the current one?
<smarter> kubuntu|linux could be great too, since you don't say "kde kubuntu" often
<seele> Riddell: it doesn't blend in the background because of the fade lines
<Riddell> smarter: to me linux is unimportant (compared to any other unixy kernel), KDE is what's cool about Kubuntu
<Riddell> seele: well that's technical rather than artistic
<seele> Riddell: sure, but black against dark grey is better than black against light grey
<Nightrose> apachelogger: Jeff still wants to fix some stuff it seems -> small delay
<apachelogger> Nightrose: jeff always wants to fix some stuff :P
<little> I vote for the fourth one from the top on the left on http://sinecera.de/ideas.png
<Nightrose> apachelogger: hehe nah it is fine this time
<little> Is KDE 3 on the way out, or will it continue to be released in tandem with KDE 4 in Kubuntu?
<Riddell> it's gone
<Arby> bottom one on the right for me
<Arby> definitely one of the ones with kde in it
<Arby> JontheEchidna: does that link up there mean we're ready to start on 4.1.2?
<JontheEchidna> Arby: just as soon as we get tarballs
<Arby> excellent
<Arby> let me know when we're good to go
<Arby> tonight isn't good but I should have some time over the weekend if there's any left by then :)
<Riddell> hmm, out of disk space
<Arby> are we going to backport 4.1.2 to hardy ppa?
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I think we were thinking about not, but I dunno if we ever made a decision
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ^?
<apachelogger> we are
<Arby> 1 month before intrepid I'd say not but it's not my call
<Arby> ok
<Arby> right, time to depart work
<Arby> later folks
<apachelogger> a) we need pratice to become motus and b) users like working software and c) it's bad promotion if we don't provide 4.1.2
<Arby> well I'm all for b and c
<Arby> motu seems a log way off just yet :)
<Arby> *long
<jussi01> practice is always good
<Arby> right, really gone now
 * Riddell runs rm -rf ~/src  and sits back for a bit
<JontheEchidna> lol
<rgreening> is there a good irc client for KDE 4 yet?
<rgreening> Konversation is starting to annoy me
<Riddell> quassel if you're elite
<Riddell> (but not elite enough for screen and irssi)
<apachelogger> lol
<jjesse> i don't need a client for irc, i just see the channels floating through the ether
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> I used to use Kopete's plugin in 3.5. :) One IM to rule them all
<apachelogger> ~rss show members 1
<kubottu> lemme fetch it...
<kubottu> using old data
<kubottu> Channel : Branches for Kubuntu Members
<kubottu> 2008/09/25 18:32 :: ~kubuntu-members/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks @ https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks (by Kubuntu Members)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^
<LaserJock> hi all, is kde or kde-core metapackages on the Kubuntu alternate CD?
<apachelogger> debian bug 439364
<ubottu> Debian bug 439364 in krita "krita crash when printing on the print preview button" [Normal,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/439364
<LaserJock> I suspect not, but I don't know for sure
<NCommander> Riddell, I'm taking another shot at qtjambi, and kde4bindings
 * NCommander needs lamont though to pick his brain
<apachelogger>  kdelibs-4.1.2.tar.bz2          25-Sep-2008 12:53  8.7M
<NCommander> New release?
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> batgetorig is broken
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> oh my
<NCommander> Is it a bugfix only release?
 * apachelogger goes haxx0ring
 * NCommander plays with debootstrap
<jjesse> can someone confirm a bug on kubuntu-docs for hardy, is there now an entry in the k menu for draw?
<jjesse> open office -> draw
<Riddell> in intrepid it's Graphics -> Drawing
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: bug 274467
<jjesse> thanks Riddell
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274467 in adept "(Kubuntu Intrepid) After editing software sources in Adept and closing the window, Adept remains unresponsive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274467
 * JontheEchidna can confirm above bug
<JontheEchidna> software-properties also isnt' asking for a reload
<JontheEchidna> it's not quitting properly
<NCommander> Riddell, I think I got qtjambi fixed
<Riddell> NCommander: ooh?
<NCommander> Riddell, retest building it
<NCommander> But I managed to make it build through on amd64, now just need to make sure it works correctly
<NCommander> Riddell, want me to clear lintian while I'm at it?
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 273881
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273881 in koffice "koffice-libs depends on kghostview, which is no longer built by kdegraphics " [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273881
<NCommander> Riddell, uploaded to my PPA (let me make sure it still builds first)
<kubottu> ::members:: Kubuntu Members committed ~kubuntu-members/partitionman/ubuntu @ https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/partitionman/ubuntu
<kubottu> ::members:: Kubuntu Members committed ~kubuntu-members/amarok/ubuntu-kde4 @ https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/amarok/ubuntu-kde4
<kubottu> ::members:: Kubuntu Members committed ~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu @ https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu
<kubottu> ::members:: Kubuntu Members committed ~kubuntu-members/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks @ https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks
<NCommander> Riddell, poke
<NCommander> qtjambi awaits your upload
<Nightrose> apachelogger: you might want to keep an eye on http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-devel&m=122236413802604&w=2
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I think the real problem is that it doesn't assign a not-used uid
<Nightrose> might be - but it might still be interesting to watch that
<apachelogger> which is already strange by the fact that one should have a safety net preventing kuser at any rate from reusing a uid
<apachelogger> Nightrose: yeah, thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> oh, so that's probably why new users created with kuser don't work
<rgreening> Riddell: remember earlier I asked about slugish response... I found it's acutally a repaint issue. I wonder if it's related to the recent kdebase-workspace patches. Repaints aren't happening as they should
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: you mean parts of windows aren't repainting fully?
<rgreening> exactly
<JontheEchidna> I noticed that a few minutes ago
<rgreening> not until I mouse over or the system finally decides to repaint
<JontheEchidna> think it's related to that new patch?
<rgreening> yes. going to test. revert the patch and see if it goes away
 * JontheEchidna can't reliably reproduce it
<rgreening> hmm... maybe it's x related .. I have an Intel card
<JontheEchidna> I have an nvidia card
<JontheEchidna> and everything was fine until today
<rgreening> yep
<rgreening> was using it all last night
<rgreening> it was definately a updat this morning which broke it for me
 * rgreening gonna reboot.
<JontheEchidna> Looking at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.2_Feature_Plan#kdebase-workspace I am thinking that KDE 4.2 is going to rock hard
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: still happens after reboot. Only thing it can be is related to compositing update/patch in recent updates I guess.
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<rgreening> If I disable compositing Effects, problem goes away
<rgreening> do you see this issue? or am I the only one so far?
<Riddell> I see it
 * JontheEchidna sees it
<rgreening> ok, so a confirmed problem.
 * rgreening is not going crazy
 * rgreening wonders where to look
<rgreening> libkwineffects?
<rgreening> Riddell/JontheEchidna: Re-enabling Effects, but turning all plugins off causes prob to re-appear
<Riddell> rgreening: and if you remove the recent kwin patch?
<Riddell> or downgrade to old kde-window-manager .deb ?
<rgreening> in the process of looking for the old deb
<rgreening> version 6?
<Riddell> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17887889/kde-window-manager_4.1.1-0ubuntu6_i386.deb
<rgreening> yep. Installed. Gotta restart to test
<rgreening> Riddell: system didn't like that one bit
<rgreening> some other package needs to be downgraded as well. kwin crashed and no composite effects will run
<NCommander> Riddell, poke?
 * rgreening suspects the following need to be downgraded as well: kdebase-workspace-bin_4%3a4.1.1-0ubuntu6_i386.deb kdebase-workspace-data_4%3a4.1.1-0ubuntu6_all.deb kdebase-workspace-libs4+5_4%3a4.1.1-0ubuntu6_i386.deb
<rgreening> testing...
<NCommander> Riddell, http://ppa.launchpad.net/sonicmctails/ubuntu/pool/main/q/qtjambi/qtjambi_4.4.2-0ubuntu4.dsc
<Riddell> NCommander: ln -s qtjambi-linux32-gcc-$(QTJAMBI_VERSION).jar debian/tmp/usr/share/java/qtjambi-linux*-gcc.jar
<Riddell> that doesn't look right, it still says linux32
<NCommander> Wait
<NCommander> Crap
<NCommander> I fail
 * NCommander sucries away
<Riddell> oh but we appreciate the attempt! :)
<rgreening> oh man....
<rgreening> no composite joy for /me
<NCommander> Riddell, http://pastebin.ca/1210763
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: heh, I'm using XRENDER since nv doesn't do 3D
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<Riddell> NCommander: ln -s qtjambi-linux*-gcc-$(QTJAMBI_VERSION).jar debian/tmp/usr/share/java/qtjambi-linux*-gcc.jar
<Riddell> NCommander: does that work?
<Riddell> a * won't work when there's no file
<NCommander> On amd64, it generates qtjambi-linux64-gcc
<Riddell> NCommander: really, you've built it?
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> I had to debootstrap a new chroot to do it
<NCommander> Something in my normal intrepid desktop gave it gas
<Riddell> but how does it know what to put in place of the * for  debian/tmp/usr/share/java/qtjambi-linux*-gcc.jar  ?
<NCommander> ...
 * NCommander runs
 * NCommander retest builds
<NCommander> Bah :-P!
<NCommander> I'll let you know in 16 minutes if it does the Right Thing (tm)
 * rgreening gives up (for now)
<NCommander> Riddell, the debdiff I gave you does the right thing
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: so are we removing .svgz icons from all packages?
<NCommander> Riddell, http://pastebin.ca/1210763 - so this works
<kubottu> ::members:: Kubuntu Members committed ~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu @ https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu
<kubottu> ::members:: Kubuntu Members committed ~kubuntu-members/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks @ https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks
<NCommander> What are these pbuilder hooks?
<JontheEchidna> handy pbuilder hooks
<JontheEchidna> one does list-missing after dh_install
<JontheEchidna> another dumps you to the chroot upon failure
<JontheEchidna> and another one pbuilder updates for you each time you pbuild something
<NCommander> handy
<NCommander> WHats the fast way to install them :-)
<JontheEchidna> put 'em in .pbuilder-hooks
<JontheEchidna> then edit .pbuilderrc
<JontheEchidna> oh wait, maybe not edit .pbuilderrc
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger would know
<NCommander> sounds handy
<NCommander> apachelogger, ping
<apachelogger> see readme
 * NCommander rubs Riddell's magic lamp
<NCommander> ah, apachelogger :-)
<NCommander> Riddell, poke?
<kubottu> ::members:: Kubuntu Members committed ~kubuntu-members/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks @ https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks
<apachelogger> kde rev 848592
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=848592&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 848592
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^
<apachelogger> should be moved
<JontheEchidna> k
<JontheEchidna> listmissing will say where in a bit anywayz
<apachelogger> should be subdirectorified to kcontrol/
<JontheEchidna> so here's a wild guess, knetworkconf is still broken in 4.1.2?
 * apachelogger only fixed the docs, so probably yes
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<Riddell> NCommander: pong
<NCommander> Riddell, the debdiff I pointed to you works right, I test built it
<Riddell> NCommander: what does it call the symlink?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you can remove them from others if you like, so far I've just removed them from kdebase-runtime since that saves a lot of space
<NCommander> i.e., it works like this
<NCommander> ln qt-* /tmp/qt-*
<NCommander> And if qt-1,and qt-2 exist
<NCommander> them you get /tmp/qt-1, tmp/qt-2
<Riddell> >ln qt-* /tmp/qt-*
<Riddell> ln: target `/tmp/qt-2' is not a directory
<NCommander> It seems to work fine, in the rules, it did the right thing
 * NCommander grumbles
<Riddell> NCommander: I just need to be sure since we're in beta freeze
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: so, what's darcs?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it's the revision control system used by adept
<NCommander> We're in beta freeze?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: if you have a patch I can add it to my branch
<NCommander> Riddell, well, I rewrote rules to do something else
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I'll email it to you then
<Riddell> NCommander: notice how we're all wearing scarves and jumpers?
<NCommander> I just dunno if my shell-foo does the right thing
<NCommander> No
<NCommander> I live in ROchester
<NCommander> That's normal attire here
<NCommander> Riddell, how about this? http://pastebin.ca/1210911
<Riddell> if [ -e qtjambi-linux32-gcc-$(QTJAMBI_VERSION).jar ]; then
<Riddell> I think that'll need a full path
<NCommander> Riddell, the ln command doesn't use it
<Riddell> not for the target, that's relative
<Riddell> but test will need to know where to look for it
<NCommander> You lost me
<Riddell> ln -s qtjambi-linux32-gcc-$(QTJAMBI_VERSION).jar debian/tmp/usr/share/java/qtjambi-linux32-gcc.jar
<Riddell> debian/tmp/usr/share/java/qtjambi-linux32-gcc.jar is where it links from
<NCommander> no, thats where it links to
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> wait
<NCommander> no
<NCommander> I'm right, source -> dest
<NCommander> or target -> link
<Riddell> the file that exists is the versioned one
<Riddell> we want to make a link from the unversioned one to the versioned one
<Riddell> in the link command above "qtjambi-linux32-gcc-$(QTJAMBI_VERSION).jar" is just a string, it could be anything (but it's only useful if it happens to be the name of a file in the same directory as the source)
<NCommander> ok ...
<Riddell> but the test command needs to know where the file it's testing for it
<NCommander> it will simply check the current working directory
<Riddell> (unlink ln -s, which doesn't care if the file you're linking to exists)
<Riddell> aah
<Riddell> and the working directory is where the .jar files are made
 * NCommander steals Riddell's geek card :-P
<NCommander> Right
<Riddell> so we're both right
<Riddell> go us :)
<NCommander> Or we both fail
<NCommander> Glass half empty, or glass half full
<NCommander> You decide
<NCommander> I'm building it now to make sure the rules do the right thing
<NCommander> Having an old qtjambi for amd64 will likely reck havoc on anything depends on it
<NCommander> so it needs to be fixed now, or as an SRU right after intrepid releases
<kubottu> ::members:: Kubuntu Members committed ~kubuntu-members/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks @ https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks
<Riddell> hello kubottu, where did you come from?
<kubottu> yo Riddell
<Nightrose> Riddell: apachelogger
<Nightrose> yo kubottu
<kubottu> yo Nightrose
<Riddell> apachelogger: what are you doing to pbuilder?
<apachelogger> Riddell: commiting nifty pbuidler hooks :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: very recommendable branch that is
<NCommander> Riddell, ok, my scripts seems to work
<NCommander> I'll post a debdiff to a bug later tonight, and get release to ACK it
<Riddell> NCommander: no need, I can ack it
<Nightrose> apachelogger: tagging process finally started ;-)
<apachelogger> just wait for the results :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: meh
<Nightrose> stopped
<apachelogger> output
<Nightrose> after checking out the popupdropper external it simply doesn't continue
<Nightrose> do you want me to paste it anyway?
<apachelogger> press ctrl+c
<Nightrose> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/m53584b82
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you are really using the latest revision?
<Nightrose> yes - just merged a few mins ago
<apachelogger> clearly not good
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I think you broke it
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> how?
<Nightrose> i don't even have access to it... :P
<Nightrose> commit access that is
 * rgreening is so full *hiccup*
<apachelogger> ah!
<Riddell> rgreening: so, remove that kwin patch?
<apachelogger> oh!
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you really broke it
<Nightrose> apachelogger: how?
<rgreening> Riddell: not yet. Just finished dinner.
<Riddell> rgreening: and you're hoping to track down the issue and fix it?
<rgreening> gonna look into it shortly
<rgreening> I hope so
<Riddell> that's a pretty big undertaking, kwin is large and that patch is large
<Riddell> and complex
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> I used to do this for Gentoo a couple of years back... got some skills. It's the Debian/Ubuntu that's new for me.. not the coding :)
<rgreening> hehe
<rgreening> Riddell: I'm thinking, if I remove patch 17 and rebuild and work from there. Was there any other patch added to other packages related to this?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I pushed a patch
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ok - merging
<Nightrose> apachelogger: want me to try it?
<apachelogger> Riddell, rgreening: what kwin patch?
<Riddell> rgreening: that's all
<apachelogger> Nightrose: yus
<Riddell> apachelogger: great big one I added the other day (branch pull essentially)
<apachelogger> hm, IMHO -> remove it
<rgreening> kk. cool.
<apachelogger> was worth a try, but since it causes issues in general, there is no telling it won't break on half the systems
<Riddell> rgreening: if you wnat to track down the issue that's great of course
<rgreening> apachelogger: I'm going to remove it. I will alose review the code. I see where some potential issues are in it.
<apachelogger> k
<Nightrose> apachelogger: seems to work better - it is checking out translations now
<Nightrose> thanks
<rgreening> Riddell: you may want to disable it in general. up to you. I'll still look into making it work (better)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: seems to have worked \o/
<Nightrose> i has a tarball
<jtechidna> the kubuntu ninjas haz tarball out the wazoo
<apachelogger> Nightrose: taggign as well?
<Nightrose> nope
 * apachelogger notes that he doesn't like tarballs
<Nightrose> just tarball for now
<apachelogger> Nightrose: what did break?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> ok
<Nightrose> nothing so far
<apachelogger> lol
 * apachelogger smacks vorian
<Riddell> apachelogger: why don't you like tars?
<vorian> haha
<apachelogger> Riddell: tar smells weird
 * apachelogger is way too tired
<vorian> kubbu: don't forget kubottu
<kubbu> ::members:: Kubuntu Members committed ~kubuntu-members/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks @ https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks
<apachelogger> vorian: what about it?
#kubuntu-devel 2008-09-26
<kubotu_> ::members:: Kubuntu Members committed ~kubuntu-members/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks @ https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks
<apachelogger> vorian: ^
<vorian> ha
<vorian> that is too funny
<o0Chris0o> :D
<kubotu> ::members:: Kubuntu Members committed ~kubuntu-members/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks @ https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks
 * apachelogger thinks there is a bug
<apachelogger> somewhere
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it keeps repeating the announcing
<JontheEchidna> it announced rev1 a lot
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> ~config list rss
<kubotu> rss.show_updated, rss.text_max, rss.thread_sleep, rss.head_max, rss.show_links
<apachelogger> ~config show rss.thread_sleep
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help config'
<apachelogger> ~config get rss.thread_sleep
<kubotu> rss.thread_sleep: 60
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: then it would reannounce every 60 seconds I think
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> maybe it's minutes
<JontheEchidna> that would sound about right
<apachelogger> ~config desc rss.thread_sleep
<kubotu> rss.thread_sleep: How many seconds to sleep before checking RSS feeds again
<JontheEchidna> guess not
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe the issue is @ lp
<JontheEchidna> blame it on being closed source :P
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I am running rbot git so it might very well be a bug as well
<vorian> no such thing
<o0Chris0o> anything a noob helper can do?
<kubotu> ::members:: Kubuntu Members committed ~kubuntu-members/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks @ https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks
<apachelogger> ~rss unwatch members in #kubuntu-devel
<kubotu> #kubuntu-devel has been removed from the watchlist for members
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, vorian: there is no difference in feed which would cause that issue
 * apachelogger goes to bed
<JontheEchidna> nini
<vorian> nighty
<goatsocks> does kubuntu actually build all available kdeui4 related plugins for qt designer 4? there's a couple of dozen kde widgets in designer's palette but none of the widgets subclassing from KDialog (like KProgressDialog and KConfigDialog) are present and i don't see any other packages i can install (in intrepid) to get them
<Tonio_> Riddell: just fyi, kdesudo seems to work nicelly now... still pending in the pipe since the archives are frozen
<Riddell> Tonio_: I think that's worth getting in for beta
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you let it in or should I ping someone else ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'll let it in
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's the difference
<Riddell> just looks like white space and tidying changes
<Tonio_> Riddell: the current one ftbfs :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: compared to 3.1, fixes 4 bugs
<Riddell> ah
<Tonio_> Riddell: talking about what to let in, I noticed that okular-extra-backends might be needed for some file formats (like multipages)
<Tonio_> by default it can only open the first page of a tiff, which makes me think of a bug
<Tonio_> Riddell: the package is super little, so maybe we should consider shiping it by default no ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the package is only 50kB
<Tonio_> Riddell: and is already in main...
<Tonio_> Riddell: well okular suggests it
<Tonio_> Riddell: if it recommends it, then it'll fit on the cd right ? would you agree on that approach ?
<Riddell> how much do the dependencies bring in?
<Tonio_> Riddell: libtiff4 and that's all afaik
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho and also libdjvulibre21
<Tonio_> Riddell: both are very little
<Tonio_> Riddell: stupid question but how can the package already be in main if it's not seeded ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's strange :)
<Riddell> either something else in main depends on it#
<Riddell> or nothing depends on it and it'll be in component mismatches
<Tonio_> Riddell: only okular suggests it and that's all
<Tonio_> Riddell: the 3 packages are about 900 kB, which I think is acceptable no ?
<Tonio_> all in main, so we just need kubuntu-desktop to recommend okular-extra-backends and that's done...
<Riddell> 900kB is another language
<Riddell> which is fine with me, I don't speak any other languages
<Riddell> add it to the seed if you want
<Tonio_> Riddell: :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: the problem for me is that it can open tiff files without the package, but support is incomplete, that'll be confusing :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: so should I change the seeds on that point ? I can do that now
<Tonio_> oups
<Tonio_> looks like I have some lag....
<Tonio_> let's go
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's already in the dvd seed
<Riddell> so move to the desktop seed as you wish
<Tonio_> Riddell: should I move it ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I added it in fact
<Tonio_> is dvd including desktop ?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> dvd includes desktop
<Tonio_> okay so I'll remove it then
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you want kgrubeditor 0.8.5 for beta ? that's a bugfix release
<Tonio_> Riddell: "It should be ultra-stable" according to upstream
<Tonio_> Riddell: kubuntu-meta in the pipe ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: throw it up, we'll see if we have time
<smarter> Riddell: Kvkbd is almost ready for a 0.6, the only real problem left is that when kdm is themed, apps are not shown at login, it seems to put everything on the background
<smarter> I tried to comment random lines of code related to background painting in kdm, but without success
<smarter> I'll try to poke a kdm dev
<Riddell> smarter: there's only one kdm dev :)
 * goatsocks is shocked
<smarter> Riddell: okay, I'll ask him then
<smarter> hopefully for 4.2/4.3 we have plasma-on-display-manager and Kvkbd will be a plasmoid so that I don't have to use all these hacks
<Riddell> it would be a definate candidate for chani's plasmoids on screensaver since it's needed for unlocking
<goatsocks> is kde bugz supposed to be fully operational now?
<goatsocks> seems like everything i've searched on lately returns from 5 to 20 hits
<Riddell> ooh ooh ooh
<Riddell> I got a working knetworkmanager
<jussi01> Riddell: nice!!
<goatsocks> Riddell: knm4?
<Tonio_> Riddell: !!!!!!!! veru cool :)
<Riddell> goatsocks:
<Riddell> goatsocks: no, baby steps
<eagles0513875> quick question regarding tar
<eagles0513875> im taring / except the /proc and /tmp does tar also include the group passwd and shadow files
<goatsocks> eagles0513875: if you're tarring as root, everything will be included unless explicitly excluded
<eagles0513875> ok thanks
<goatsocks> Riddell: isn't kdelibs5-doc supposed to install the api docs?
<Tonio_> Riddell: what is the knm working for you ? 0.7/kde3 or the WIP kde4 port ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'd be interested in testing :)
<goatsocks> Tonio_: apparently just kde3 so far :(
<goatsocks> but it's good news if it works with nm 0.7
<JontheEchidna> yay for power outages
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> ~rss watch members in #kubuntu-devel
<kubotu> fine
 * Hobbsee wonders what that is?
<goatsocks> voyeuristic perversion, no doubt ;)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell, apachelogger: bug 274673
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274673 in kdebase-workspace "[Intrepid KDE] "activities" and zoom features have been removed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274673
<apachelogger> "It's not because that some people find it "confusing" and "rather useless" that it should be removed (please read the plasma FAQ if so)."
<apachelogger> eh?
<JontheEchidna> He's arguing that the feature does have use
<rgreening> Riddell: removing patch 17 from kdebase-workspace resolves the problem for me (at least haven't reproduced it since). So recommend removing it for now. I'll start ripping the patch apart and see if I can correct the issue.
<rgreening> Riddell: I'll fwd you the debdiff for the removal
<apachelogger> rgreening: I think jr already removed it
<rgreening> Riddell: K-N-M needs an update. Helmut indicates he's updated the API to match NM0.7
<rgreening> apachelogger: oh.. really? ok... Then I'll just clean the patch up .. find the problem (hopefully)
<rgreening> :P
<apachelogger> the problem is that it comes from an advanced branch which didn't get much QA so far :P
<rgreening> yep. I believe it :)
<rgreening> apachelogger: any suggestions on the best way to update the knetworkmanager SVN srouce so I can build a new test release?
<rgreening> Really need ot get this into intrepid asap
<Riddell> rgreening: I have NM working here
<Riddell> would have packages too except I got distracted by a low memory install
<Riddell> will have packages shortly
<rgreening> AWESOME
<rgreening> I'm so sick of having to run nm-applet (even though it has more features I'd rather help add to KNM)
<rgreening> brb
<Tm_T> rgreening: btw networkmanager has new features once again by one of my friend, though you might already know this one: LightOM-08
<Tm_T> GAH
<Tm_T> no, not that one
<Tm_T> http://www.kaijanmaki.net/blog/category/kesakoodi/
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: bug 274779, case in point ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274779 in kdebase "Clicked the "Add Activity" button when zoomed out and primary activity container disappeared" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274779
<rgreening> Tm_T: yeah, got a message from Helmut he updated svn
<Tm_T> rgreening: good (:
<Tm_T> will talk you later, now ->
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: add a comment to the other
<rgreening> Riddell: got a link to src I can dl and play with
<apachelogger> proof ftw
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I did
<apachelogger> okish
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: but how to fix batget?
 * Hobbsee read batget as badger, for some reason
<rgreening> Riddell: I'll dl the svn for now, but it would be nice to have the tar.gz you are uploading.
 * Hobbsee smashes akregator around the head, and chops it up into little bits
 * apachelogger likes google reader better :P
<Hobbsee> tinytinyrss looks interesting, too.
 * JontheEchidna just uses Live Bookmarks in Firefox
<Hobbsee> akregator's lost some of my feeds *again*
<apachelogger> ewww
<apachelogger> firefox
 * apachelogger best thing is still rbot
<apachelogger> kubotu: right?
<apachelogger> hm, not in a talking mood
<jussi01> firefox is so screwed atm, whatever that last update i forgot to look at was, it was rubbish...
<Hobbsee> what's wrong wiht it?
<goatsocks> seele: did you happen to commit an rc fix for Umbrello's default window size along with those others? it comes up in a really tiny window, even smaller than ksysguard
<jussi01> sites with javascript suck, some sites dont even open,...
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> haven't seen that
<jussi01> Hobbsee: what have you seen?
<Hobbsee> nothing - works as normal.
<Hobbsee> afaik, anyway
<Hobbsee> . o O { badger badger badger badger MUSHROOM MUSHROOM!!!}
<JontheEchidna> ^lol
<rgreening> apachelogger: what's the current state of QT Firefox?
<JontheEchidna> man, now I've got the song stuck in my head
<Hobbsee> JontheEchidna: http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/ :)
<JontheEchidna> :P
<eagles0513875> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey eagles0513875!
<goatsocks> rgreening: not usable, the widgets aren't completely ported and UI font rendering is hosed
<rgreening> goatsocks: ah. ok...
<rgreening> too bad
<eagles0513875> does the  ia32-libs come preinstalled with 64bit hardy
<Hobbsee> jussi01: as long as the badger song works, it's all good, right?  :)
<goatsocks> i hope they keep working on it, there hasn't been any visible progress since they announced it to the world a few weeks ago
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: no, it's in universe.
<jussi01> Hobbsee: :P yeah
<eagles0513875> interesting cuz its saying that its already the latest
<Hobbsee> you installed it?
<eagles0513875> dont think so i dont have anything installed on here brand new install from last night
<Hobbsee> not...flash or somethign?
<eagles0513875> only installed firefox boinc and apache sendmail spamassassin clamav bind and dhcp
<eagles0513875> let me try again and see now that i have all repos added see if i get same response
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: this is not a support channel, anyway.  try #kubuntu
<eagles0513875> iknow sry Hobbsee
<seele> goatsocks: no, i dont even remember seeing tht in kickoff
<goatsocks> rgreening: did you see those screenshots i posted a week or so ago, i themed firefox-qt with a google chrome look? heh
<Hobbsee> goatsocks: firefox-qt actually works now?
<goatsocks> seele: yeah, umbrello isn't installed by default, but it does get installed with kdesdk
<rgreening> yeah. goatsocks. nice
<goatsocks> Hobbsee: works, yeah... but just barely ;)
<seele> goatsocks: ah, yeah.  i only did default install apps
<seele> goatsocks: it's only a quick fix too.. the sizes ought to be all fixed upstream eventually
<Hobbsee> goatsocks: interesitng.  that's better than when it didn't finish compiling
<jussi01> Hobbsee: did you not see my blogpost?
<goatsocks> seele: if you don't mind, i think there was a couple of other apps in kdesdk that have that problem as well ;)
<Hobbsee> jussi01: unsure.  both thunderbird and akregator have thrown their toys out of their cot, today
<jussi01> Hobbsee: it was a while back...
<Hobbsee> jussi01: oh, then maybe i did.
<jussi01> Hobbsee: fyi, jussi01.com
<Hobbsee> but by that point, i didn'tneed it, iirc :)
<goatsocks> seele: nm, i was thinking of KUiViewer, but it's actually supposed to be small... so it's just umbrello afaik
 * goatsocks wonders if he should click on that badger link
<Hobbsee> goatsocks: yes, you should.  it's not related to my myspace.
<goatsocks> if it turns out to be an annoying tune that gets stuck in my head, i'll have you rickrolled! ;)
<Hobbsee> better than being turned into a newt, i suppose.
<jussi01> "she turned you into a newt?" "I got better..."
<Hobbsee> that's the one :)
<jussi01> "bring out your dead, bring out your dead..."
<jussi01> ok, enough monty python..
<Hobbsee> "bloody weather"
<rgreening> Riddell: I'm trying to build the latest snv knm.. fail's on openvpn. Does the debuian rules file need to exclude openvpn?
 * goatsocks gets acid flashback from the badgers
<Riddell> rgreening: no, openvpn was working (at least it didn't fail)
<rgreening> Riddel: hmm... svn864988 for me fails on vpnplugin and then openvpnc. Missing header... I disables plugins for now so I could build/test.
<rgreening> Riddell: ^
<rgreening> Riddell: of course, I did a straight copy of the debian dir into the svn src dir. Did the make -makefile.cvs and then built the tar ball and tried pbuilder
<Riddell> I run make -f makefile.cvs before making the .orig
<Riddell> havn't tried pbuilder yet
<rgreening> the debian dir may need changes. In fact, rules requires a change to the -p -D -m644 knetworkmanager/src/knetworkmanager.desktop line
<Riddell> rgreening: http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/knetworkmanager/network-manager-kde_0.7svn864988-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<rgreening> k. dl
<rgreening> got a link to proper tar.gz as well
<Riddell> same directory
<rgreening> kk. getting
<rgreening> ty
<Riddell> testers needed ^^
<Riddell> Tonio_ ^^
<vorian> Riddell: ye have amd64? or source for me to build it with?
<Riddell> vorian: source is in that directory
<vorian> werd
<Riddell> oh, hmm, it doesn't build in pbuilder
<rgreening> Riddell: no wireless joy for me with latest knm
<rgreening> Riddell: hmmm.. I manually recreated the wireless connection, and it now works. weird
<Riddell> phew
<rgreening> Riddell: gonna try some more tests.
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> lol
<goatsocks> nm upgrades are really fickle about stored configs
<rgreening> gonna reboot. make sure it picks up correct on boot.
<rgreening> brb
 * rgreening sings "happy-happy-joy-joy"
<rgreening> \o/
<rgreening> Riddell: knm works for me now
 * Hobbsee coats rgreening in glue
<rgreening> lol
<JontheEchidna> Ren and Stimpy owns
<rgreening> yep
<rgreening> now, if only knm showed the IP addres associated with each connection somehow...
 * rgreening thinks it's time to lok atthe code more closely
<rgreening> wonder why left and right click open the same window rather thna have a left click (like nm-applet) show connection info
<rgreening> Riddell: does the package reslolveconf work correctly with NM now?
<Riddell> dunno, asac probably would
<rgreening> here goes then.. installing vpn plugins and will test the resolveconf package (it's a dep on one plugin)
<rgreening> brb.. reboot
<goatsocks> i'll be happy to test if someone'll put up an amd64 package... i don't have pbuilder set up, and building with debuild wants to make a bunch of nasty changes to my installation
<rgreening> Riddell: knm with plugins looks ok on this end now. good stuff
<Riddell> rgreening: what sort of plugins?
<rgreening> the vpn ones
<rgreening> resolveconf seems to work correct
<Riddell> lovely
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: the launchpad integration patch breaks kde4bindings
<JontheEchidna> causes ftbfs
<rgreening> oh no...
<JontheEchidna> devfil: do you still have the line showing where the kde4binding fails?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: any idea why?
<JontheEchidna> I haven't really looked at it that much
<devfil> JontheEchidna: no
 * JontheEchidna digs out the irc logs
<devfil> JontheEchidna: can you paste it to me when you will find it?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> [Thu Sep 25 2008] [15:34:42] <devfil>	Riddell: /root/kdebindings-4.1.2/obj-i486-linux-gnu/smoke/kde/x_16.cpp:4416: undefined reference to `KStandardAction::kubuntuGetHelpOnline(QObject const*, char const*, QObject*)'
<JontheEchidna> [Thu Sep 25 2008] [15:34:42] <devfil>	collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<JontheEchidna> [Thu Sep 25 2008] [15:34:57] <devfil>	trying to build kdebindings
<JontheEchidna> devfil, rgreening^
<devfil> uhm ok
<rgreening> hmm... strange
<rgreening> some export ref needed?
<rgreening> let me look. got src
<rgreening> 1 sec
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: if you can get a patch working I'll pass it on to the people doing KDE 4.1.2 packaging
<rgreening> kk
<rgreening> will 4.1.2 get into Intrepid?
 * rgreening hopes
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<rgreening> okies. I'll get on it
<JontheEchidna> cool, thanks
<rgreening> np
<rgreening> JontheEchidna/devfil: the error appears related to the 'visibility' of that action. I need to look a little deeper.
<devfil> rgreening: I should have a full build log
<rgreening> I'm building now... as well
<devfil> OK
<rgreening> devfil: do you have a link to the tarball for kdelibs5 4.1.2? I'd like to manually patch and ensure the patch is accurate for the new source.
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: I'll pm you
<rgreening> kk
<devfil> rgreening: thanks for your work on this
<rgreening> np. :)
<rgreening> devfil/JontheEchidna: seems to compile kdebindings for 4.1.1 fine (so far at least)... so it may be changes in 4.1.2 I need to work out.
<JontheEchidna> wow, you can compile kdebindings fast
<goatsocks> rgreening: while you're poking around in kdelibs5, could you check why the kdelibs5-doc package is missing the API docs?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: not finished yet.. but it's past the point it failed devfil pointed at (at least I think so)
<JontheEchidna> ah, right
<JontheEchidna> :P
 * rgreening pulls out todo list...
<devfil> ghh, it takes me forever to build
<devfil> I need to buy a new pc
<JontheEchidna> me too
<JontheEchidna> Sysinfo for 'jonathan-desktop': Linux 2.6.26-5-generic running KDE 4.1.1 (KDE 4.1.1), CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.50GHz at 2500 MHz (5006 bogomips), HD: 103/146GB, RAM: 613/620MB, 148 proc's, 3.31h up
<JontheEchidna> kde4bindings takes about 4 hours to build here
<Riddell> rgreening: what did you change?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: 4 hours.. ouch...
<rgreening> Riddell: nothing yet. building old 4.1.1 first, to make sure it works there.
<goatsocks> rgreening: this is the only documentation i get with kdelibs5-doc-4.1.1+really4.1.1-0ubuntu4: http://paste.ubuntu.com/50904/
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I have a 1.67GHz centrino duo (3325.34 bogomips on each core)
 * JontheEchidna doesn't really know what bogomips are to tell you the truth
<rgreening> kde4bindings failure... just happened on 4.1.1...
<goatsocks> JontheEchidna: they're imaginary... hence the "bogo" ;)
<rgreening> which is what I expected
<Riddell> apachelogger: has someone volunteered to do the amarok 2 beta?
<apachelogger> Riddell: nope
<apachelogger> Riddell: we would have to sort a mysql issue first anyway
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, what's the issue?
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/50907/
<Riddell> well, it might not be a problem, we don't know until we try
<apachelogger> Riddell: it at least is on hardy
<apachelogger> markey tried to compile the other day
<Riddell> hrm
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: 'evening
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: hi
<Riddell> vorian: knetworkmanager amd64 now in  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/network-manager/ubuntu intrepid main
<Riddell> goatsocks: ^^
<goatsocks> ok, brb... maybe ;)
<goatsocks> Riddell: smooth upgrade, didn't even have to remove my existing wireless connection profile
<goatsocks> Riddell: however, the applet icon is a green globe, isn't it supposed to be blue bars like the gtk one?
<goatsocks> might be because my wireless profile was set as system-wide, not per-user
<goatsocks> incidentally the kde nm config still doesn't have an option to set the profile as system-wide, so you gotta mess with config files (or run the gnome applet heh)
<Riddell> goatsocks: it's only a green globe when it isn't connected
 * apachelogger finds green globes very sarcastic
<goatsocks> right, i think it doesn't get a dbus signal because nm connects before the applet starts
<apachelogger> the applet should query nm when it's starting
<goatsocks> i just removed the system wide profile and the applet detected it and re-established the connection, i have the blue bars now
<goatsocks> i'll try rebooting and see what it does without the system wide profile now
<goatsocks> brb
<goatsocks> so i rebooted without a system wide nm profile and the applet came up grey as expected... but i had to go into the "New connection... --> wlan0" dialog to see any available APs, because none were listed in the top-level popup menu (in fact the only entry that ever shows up in the top menu is the AP i'm currently connected to...)
<goatsocks> the icon seems stuck at 2/4 bars now heh
<goatsocks> (i'm only 10 feet from my AP)
<Riddell> goatsocks: I think that's intentional, only showing the networks you've connected to
<goatsocks> Riddell: ah ok... that's confusing coming from the gnome applet though
<Riddell> all new language pack rankings!
<Riddell> was
<Riddell> de fr es pt it ru pl zh ja ar nl cs
<Riddell> now
<Riddell> de fr es it ru pt zh pl ja nl cs sv
<Riddell> poor show from those Arab speakers, go the Swedes
<goatsocks> anyhow, wireless seems to work great... the status polling apparently still needs work, especially at login... i can restore my system wide nm profile and try logging dbus during startup if you think that'd be useful
<Riddell> I don't ever know what a system wide nm profile is :)
<goatsocks> Riddell: well in gnome nm-applet you can set a connection profile to start at system bootup
<goatsocks> so when the applet starts the connection is almost always already established
<goatsocks> and when you log out of gnome/kde your connection persists
<goatsocks> this of course requires policykit integration
<Riddell> why?
<goatsocks> because the system wide config is written to /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<Riddell> oh, by the client app, not the daemon
<goatsocks> yeah
<Riddell> well, compiling libmysqld with -DPIC -fpic doesn't seem to help
#kubuntu-devel 2008-09-27
<jtechidna> apachelogger: think my judgement on bug 274920 was wise?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274920 in kdebase-workspace "intrepid: rendering bug on kde4 desktop" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274920
<apachelogger> jtechidna: yes
<apachelogger> + I think it is a rendering glitch in the folderview/plasma
<apachelogger> in dolphin when selecting an item it draws a dotted border around the text
<apachelogger> this white dot might very well be related to the dotted border in dolphin's selection
<jtechidna> hmm, maybe me having kdelibs 4.1.2 installed has something to do with tit
<jtechidna> *it
<apachelogger> possible
<jtechidna> apport is being most useless as of late
<jtechidna> Thoughts about bug 172390? I think it's perfectly acceptable to let the user have 2 sessions without warnings
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 172390 in kdebase-workspace "KDM already logged in" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172390
<apachelogger> jtechidna: there can occur issues
<rgreening> hey
 * Arby arrives and heads for the batcave
<Arby> apachelogger: where are we up to with 4.1.2 ?
<Arby> seems to be mostly done for intrepid, apart from I10n
<Riddell> Arby: there's extragear tars if you like
<Arby> Riddell: I was going to start on the backports actually
<Riddell> Arby: oh, go for it
<Arby> smarter seems to have all the extragear tasks for intrepid
<Hobbsee> just in case you guys need it too... https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2008-September/004786.html
<apachelogger> ~watched
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ~rss watched
<kubotu> members: http://feeds.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/branches.atom (in format: git)
<apachelogger> fair enough
<apachelogger> jtechidna: I think the issue was that rbot notified about updates in the description
<apachelogger> and fancy launchpad of course got a timestamp in the description which gets updated every hour ;-)
<yao_ziyuan> chinese does not display well in small sizes in kubuntu intrepid
<yao_ziyuan> either should use a bitmap font or use wqy-zenhei from wenquanyi's official site
<Hobbsee> hello drive-by.
<Hobbsee> yao_ziyuan: when are you going to learn that irc does not make a good todo list?
<goatsocks> Riddell: another knm 0.7 quirk: when it connects to my AP the tooltip for the systray icon doesn't show the "Network: foo" line, but if i simply open the applet's menu then close it and check the tooltip again the "Network:" line along with my AP's SSID finally appear
<goatsocks> Riddell: probably another event-related item ;)
<goatsocks> i'll put the dbus debugger on all this stuff if i can wake the hell up
 * goatsocks has the drowsies
<yao_ziyuan> Hobbsee: never
<Hobbsee> yao_ziyuan: why are you here, then?
<Hobbsee> if you're determined not to be helpful?
 * Hobbsee wonders why wlassistant has a dependancy on kicker, of all things
<Hobbsee> hm, what's happening to kde3 packages, i wonder?
<Hobbsee> tellico, in particular.
<seele> what is it about secondary toolbars not listening to the global setting
<seele> grr
<xerosis> seele: can I log against koffice2 with it still being an alpha?
<vorian> !info kcoloredit
<ubottu> kcoloredit (source: kdegraphics): a color palette editor and color picker for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 98 kB, installed size 380 kB
<vorian> !info kcoloredit-kde4
<ubottu> kcoloredit-kde4 (source: kcoloredit-kde4): color palette file editor for KDE 4. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.3-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 117 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<vorian> smarter: ^
<seele> xerosis: i dont see why not
<eagles0513875> is there someone whose working on hal bug fixes that i can talk to
#kubuntu-devel 2008-09-28
<rgreening> hey
<emgent> gmoin
<rgreening> hello
<r0Ckzz> /join #spam_
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: pong
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: you saw the 0.8.5 release right?
<apachelogger> yes, Riddell just needs to upload
<Artemis_Fowl> ah, so it didn't require a feature exception?
<apachelogger> Riddell: we should bake pitti a cake for bug 210303 ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210303 in kaffeine "[hardy] kaffeine loops on "Codec package is already installed"" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210303
<apachelogger> ~rss watched
<kubotu> members: http://feeds.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/branches.atom (in format: git)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ~rss show members 2
<kubotu> lemme fetch it...
<kubotu> using old data
<kubotu> Channel : Branches for Kubuntu Members
<kubotu> 2008/09/28 13:25 :: Kubuntu Members committed ~kubuntu-members/kgrubeditor/ubuntu @ https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kgrubeditor/ubuntu
<kubotu> 2008/09/27 17:52 :: Kubuntu Members committed Guidance Power Manager - Ubuntu packaging @ https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/guidance/powermanager-ubuntu
<apachelogger> weird
#kubuntu-devel 2009-09-21
<neversfelde> tomorrow is release of amarok 2.2 rc, was there any progress with taglib?
<neversfelde> Riddelll: and if not, how can I help with that, I will return home tomorrow afternoon and will have some time
<Mamarok> neversfelde: tomorrow is tagging, release is a bit later :)
<neversfelde> ah yes, soory
<neversfelde> s/soory/sorry
<neversfelde> but that makes no difference :)
<ScottK> Mamarok: Did the issue with the splash screen get solved?
<Mamarok> ScottK: we are working on it
<ScottK> Mamarok: OK.  Good to hear.
<nixternal> ScottK: you run plasma-netbook from trunk at all?
<nixternal> building trunk on a netbook != fun
<nixternal> but now...i am setting up my desktop with i386, so I can build there and copy to the netbook
<ScottK> nixternal: Not yet.
<ScottK> nixternal: I'm trying to backport the needed bits from trunk to run plasma-netbook from trunk on 4.3.
<ScottK> No luck so far.
<nixternal> I am going to partition my drive for kubuntu-netbook, and then trunk-netbook
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> nixternal: What I did so far is in https://launchpad.net/~kitterman/+archive/netbook/
<ScottK> Note the big red X's all over the place.
<nixternal> hehe
 * ScottK didn't give up yet though
<neversfelde> yay for Lucid Lynx
<neversfelde> and LTS
<jjesse> LTS for kubuntu?
<jjesse> or just LTS for ubuntu?
<ScottK> No idea.
<ScottK> It'd still be nice to have an actual announcement to Ubuntu developers about it.
<neversfelde> jjesse: there is a video in the fridge, but I cannot watch here, because of the connection
<jjesse> i haven't watched it yet
<jjesse> watching hte video right now
<ScottK> Ah,  UDS in Dallas, TX.
<neversfelde> thats really far away :)
<ScottK> Not so bad for me.  Only one timezone west.
<jjesse> oh cool i missed that part
<jjesse> that's not bad at all
<jjesse> hoping i can go, not a bad trip
<jjesse> why dallas?
<ScottK> Didn't say.
<ScottK> Just said Dallas.
<rgreening> ScottK: hey.. did they announce where UDS was to be held yet
<jjesse> in the video?
<jjesse> wonder what big company  is headquartered there
 * nixternal hates dallas
 * nixternal was hoping for Austin
<nixternal> like it matters, I am not going anyways :p
<neversfelde> ever wanted to visit the US, but I think I cannot make it next year
<jjesse> its in november this year
<nixternal> ya, I think they took enough heat in Mt. View last year about running it so late
 * jjesse wasn't so impressed w/ mountain view
<nixternal> I was impressed with the burritos :D
<neversfelde> really? But not better
<jjesse> i thought UDS boston was a better place
<nixternal> I liked the location of Mt. View, though if we were closer to san fran that would have been cooler, but the food choices around the hotel were great
<nixternal> I am not going to UDS until they hold it in Chicago
<jjesse> they should that would be fun
<jjesse> i would drive down :)
<nixternal> I would walk down :)
<neversfelde> I would take an airplane :)
<rgreening> hm.. Dallas? I was hoping Las Vegas Nevada .. UFC 106 :P
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> Chicago....CUBS FTW!
<nixternal> have an Ubuntu Rooftop party
 * jjesse hates vegas
<nixternal> ditto jjesse
<nixternal> in chicago, we could go see the messiah's house :p
<jjesse> lol
 * jjesse heads out to take the trash out and walk the dog
 * neversfelde waits for an UDS in Fürth/Bayern :D
<nixternal> I love it, the house next door is being sold, and buyers have to be approved by the secret service....interesting how government is wasting money on doing checks for homeowners now
<jjesse> ha
<rgreening> Is Nokia big there.. I wonder if that's the venue...
<rgreening> Nokia theatre?
<rgreening> go Qt trolls
<nixternal> rgreening: Dell
<rgreening> hmm... could be
<nixternal> oh, and Dallas has a really high crime rate now as well :p
<rgreening> unveil some new Dell goodness
<rgreening> ahha
<nixternal> make sure you do not wonder off around there for sure
<nixternal> I don't think Texas is the place to send a bunch of anti-gun toting geeks :D
<nixternal> no, that is not his cell phone or PDA, that is his Colt 45
<nixternal> though in Austin I saw a lady on a Harley with a shotgun rack
<nixternal> it got muggy here....I am sweating my ass off compiling everything for kde-trunk
<nixternal> why is mono a build-dep of python-kde4?
<desaparecido> hi, i have a problem (it's the second time this time) with KMAIL and IMAPdisconnect, I losted all my email without notice, only ALL IS EMPTY..  i use Kubuntu Karmic with latest updates, somes ideas??? thanks
<Mamarok> desaparecido: ask in #kubuntu, please
<Mamarok> actually, #ubuntu+1 if you use Karmic
<desaparecido> Mamarok: thanks, even if is KUBUNTU?
<Mamarok> yes
<Mamarok> support is there
<desaparecido> Mamarok: thanks
<Mamarok> desaparecido: you are welcome
<Mamarok> desaparecido: also, using Alpha on a productive system is not a good idea
<desaparecido> Mamarok: in know, i'm learn a lot but with the problems, is not problem for me, it's a gmail account, it's easy, but i want understand
<Riddelll> !seen smarter
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Riddelll> fooey
<Nightrose> Riddelll: [11:35:06] <insanity> smarter was last seen 9 hours, 38 minutes and 41 seconds ago, quitting IRC (Remote closed the connection)
<Riddelll> Nightrose: how did you do that?
<Nightrose> Riddelll: ~seen smarter
<Nightrose> in a channel where insanity is
<Nightrose> or msg her
<Riddelll> jefferai: why does taglib-extras exist at all now?
<Riddelll> why not merge the other codecs in?
<Riddelll> jefferai: also do you know about the rusxmms we have in our packages (from debian)?
<jefferai> Riddelll: wheels won't merge codecs in that he can't write proper testcases for
<jefferai> i.e. if a codec is reverse engineered but there is no official public spec...
<jefferai> (rather, metadata format, not codec)
<jefferai> what's rusxmms?
<jefferai> Hm, looked at the project page
<Riddelll> "This is the RusXMMS flavour of the TagLib Audio Meta-Data Library.  It is patched with RusXMMS patch and adds support for autodetection of cyrillic encodings under Russian/Ukrainian/Belarusian locales."
<Riddelll> I don't know why that should need two different versions of the library though
 * jefferai shrugs
<Riddelll> taglib and taglib-extras put into my ~jr PPA, we can upload them alongside amarok rc when that comes out
<Riddelll> jefferai: did you see the amarok build failure on ARM?
<jefferai> nope
<Riddelll> [15:48] <Riddelll> jefferai: arm doesn't like qMax https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/2:2.1.85-0ubuntu1/+build/1248883/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-armel.amarok_2:2.1.85-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddelll> [15:49] <Riddelll> NCommander: would you be able to tell jefferai the fix for that?
<Riddelll> doesn't like qmax with doubles I think that should be
<jefferai> yah, I see it
 * jefferai loves git-stash
<jefferai> Riddelll: committed
<rgreening> csharp bindings?
<rgreening> dunno maybe
<rgreening> @ nixternal ^
<ScottK> rgreening: Do we want a "Software Store" in Kubuntu?
<rgreening> why do you ask
<rgreening> I believe having a Add/Remove programs back again would be beneficial
<ScottK> Well Software Store seems to be something else entirely (it does that, but that isn't it's focus).
<rgreening> we could default to "off" for the commercial repo bits and have the user decicide if they want to add a check in the proprietary commercial tick box.
<ScottK> Software Store seems to be about getting stuff from outside the distribution.
<rgreening> totally configurably in the UI for the KDE version.
<rgreening> not really... it's just a name...
<rgreening> its a buzz word from apple "App Store"
<ScottK> A pretty horrible one.
<rgreening> well, we could link the text to be "Add/Remove Software" in the main menu favorites and have it as a KCM called Software Store in the system settings
<ScottK> I think adopting this one is almost a great an idea as adopting the massive pop-up window for updates that ~everyone hated in the last cycle.
<ScottK> We aren't in the business of selling software.  I say no software store.
<Tonio_> rgreening: ever seen a problem with arora ?
<Tonio_> rgreening: it sometimes acts as if offline when other browsers have no issue displaying webpages...
<rgreening> well, this is for council to decide based on the spec I guess ScottK. And by disabling the commercial repo by default does not go against philosophy (IMO).
<ScottK> rgreening: It is for the council to decide.  I think anything called a software store is a really bad idea.
<rgreening> and writing it does not mean it has to be on the CD/DVD by default if we decide not to... I guess...
<rgreening> ScottK: Maybe call it App Center :)
<rgreening> less commercial sounding?
<ScottK> Add/Remove Software seems fine to me.
<ScottK> Although I recall, back when I started using Kubuntu, never understanding why I hadd Add/Remove and Adept.
<rgreening> ScottK: seele can help with the linguistics and textual, etc...
<ScottK> What would a revitalized Add/Remove give us that Kpackagekit (if it works) doesn't already?
<ScottK> I guess I don't see what we miss by only having one tool?
<rgreening> Kpackagekit does not deal with a unified package name, but rather individual debs.. like libraries, etc...
<ScottK> I don't understand what that means.
<ScottK> What is a "Unified package name"?
<rgreening> users shouldn't need to know that installing Kmail requires X packages. That should be hidden (IMO). I wrote a packagekit spec for this implementation, but it hasn't been completely done.
<yuriy> an application vs. a package
<rgreening> yeah.. what yuriy said
<rgreening> :)
<ScottK> So if you install kmail via kpackagekit it doesn't pull in the depends?
<rgreening> yes, but the user may not realize that kmail is the package and not libkmail or whatever...
<Tonio_> ScottK: it'll pull the deps and warn the user of the associated deps to be installed
<Tonio_> not that bad
<Tonio_> although I'd eventually patch to get rid of the deps....
<rgreening> not having a app view is bad for newbies :)
<ScottK> rgreening: It sounds to me like improving the tool we have is a better idea than inventing another on that duplicates it in many respects.
<yuriy> well you can show "applications" by default and have an advanced view for the traditional package manager, but if the UI is significantly different, it doesn't necessarily make sense to stuff it in the same application
<Tonio_> rgreening: true that
<Tonio_> rgreening: type in firefox and expecting a user to be able to install it is.... dremaing :)
<Tonio_> dreaming
<yuriy> OTOH, if we come up with a more friendly UI for add/remove, then maybe we can just apply that to traditional package management as well
<ScottK> yuriy: But if it's two apps, how does anyone know what they should use?
<yuriy> the one that they see. i don't remember what we had, but on Ubuntu, add/remove is right there in the main applications menu, while synaptic is somewhere in system administration
<Tonio_> rgreening: ping ?
<rgreening> Tonio_: hey
<Tonio_> rgreening: just a test to see if I lag since nobody seemed to react to me :)
<Tonio_> hehe
<rgreening> np
<Tonio_> rgreening: I noticed a couple of issues in arora, really
<Tonio_> it sometimes simply fail to load the page, as if it was offline status... that never happend with the old version
<Tonio_> rgreening: just wanted to know if you had the trouble so that I can report a bug
<rgreening> ok, shoot
<Tonio_> rgreening: ok
<Tonio_> also about the app store, I'm all for it, but as it has commercial perspectives I think we should expect from canonical to help on the coding side...
<Riddelll> neversfelde: new taglib is in my PPA incase you missed that
<ScottK> yuriy: I recall on Dapper seeing both Add/Remove and Adept and not understanding why I had both or what the difference was.
<Tonio_> we're not there to do the commercial part of ubuntu I think (as for ubuntuone for example)
<Tonio_> rgreening: whatever it is (kpackaging modifications vs new clientà
<Tonio_> s/à/)/
<Riddelll> JontheEchidna: new konversation uploaded
<JontheEchidna> Riddelll: thanks, those patches were being a pain in the rear
<Riddelll> JontheEchidna: the indicator ones?
<JontheEchidna> Riddelll: yeah, they didn't apply without modification
<JontheEchidna> mostly from upstream source changes, but I see that they needed updating anyways
<Riddelll> JontheEchidna: I found them pretty trivial to fix, just whitespace and surrounding code changes so I just did them myself, but it's agateau's responsibility to keep them up to date so feel free to disable them and ping him rather than block on them
<JontheEchidna> oh, I fixed all the whitespace issues. (I was actually pbuilding the package)
<Riddelll> oh fooey
<JontheEchidna> It's not a big deal though :)
 * JontheEchidna wonders where 1.2 beta1 is.. it's not showing up in LP yet
<rgreening> agateau: any reason kopete does not show up in indicator anymore?
<rgreening> I have the latest indicator
<rgreening> and plugin is enabled in kopete
<agateau> rgreening: maybe Riddell has not updated Kopete plugin to latest libindicate-qt?
<agateau> (or maybe it's a bug)
<rgreening> possibly.. dunno.
<rgreening> Kmail works
 * rgreening likes the "greyed" out effect
<Riddelll> I updated kopete this morning
<Riddelll> it may not be in the archives yet
<Riddelll> man, karmic really is much better than jaunty
<rgreening> heh
<rgreening> kopete update available now...
<rgreening> yay
<rgreening> agateau: have you figured out how to make the indicator raise the window if iconified in system tray?
<agateau> rgreening: I think so, is it still broken for you?
<rgreening> agateau: yeah. I have icon in the tray for kopete and kontact (kmail + Akregator)... clicking in idicator doesn't raise it... do I need to disable the systray Icon?
<agateau> rgreening: no
<agateau> systray should not interfer with the indicator
<agateau> I still need to fix that then
<rgreening> kopete works. I just reloead the new one.. kmail does not...
<rgreening> agateau: ^
<agateau> oh ok
<agateau> then it has something to do with the systray :)
<agateau> I did not test with kmail systray
<agateau> I guess when KMail is in the systray its mainwindow has been hide()n away
<agateau> so i need to show() it
<rgreening> kmail as standalone should be tested as well as kontact integration.
<agateau> will fix
<rgreening> cool
<rgreening> awesome.
<agateau> rgreening: it's more an issue of whether there is a visible window or not
<rgreening> agateau: also, can clicking the icon in indicator re-hide if already raise to top (just curious).. similar to way it works in systray?
<agateau> rgreening: can do
<rgreening> cool
<agateau> rgreening: iirc pidgin behave this way, so it will be more consistent
<rgreening> then I can autohide my kopete and kamil in systray and just use the indicator :)
<rgreening> cool
<rgreening> agateau: indicator applet doesn't seem to resize... I have a scrollbar and a resize in top right, but it wont allow resize (just the arrow showing I can)
<agateau> rgreening: you mean, the popup menu or the applet itself?
<rgreening> agateau: the popup shows kopete and kmail and theres a scroll bar... and I can scroll but I'd like ot resize. the resize arrow is there on top right, but it wont drag to resize.
<agateau> ok, the bug is that you should not have to resize: it should open using a decent size
<rgreening> agateau: oh, and kmail run by itself works with autoraise. it's the kontact integration that doesn't. so you need a check for kontact+kmail.
<agateau> does it go away if you close and open again?
<rgreening> agateau: nope.. I get a scroll bar... and not a very decent size imo...
<agateau> so many bugs :/
<rgreening> lol.
<rgreening> but it's getting very good!!!
<rgreening> agateau: Im starting to really like it
<agateau> hehe :)
<rgreening> agateau: ok, now kmail wont raise.. it did it once, but fails on second attempt :)
<rgreening> hahah
<agateau> from systray you mean
<rgreening> hmm... ok, maybe it didn't work from systray at all... I just restarted it and minimized to try.. wont unminimize with indicator... so seems like a bug
<ScottK> Riddelll: Reading the grumbling on the mailing list, I do think it'd be nice if you could arrange for some announcement about Kubuntu being intended for LTS in 10.04.  Considering there isn't a u-d-a announcement about this at all yet, maybe the one that (I hope) is being prepared could mention Kubuntu.
<nixternal> are we even certain that Kubuntu 10.04 will be LTS?
<nixternal> it is after all up to Canonical and the Tech Board..don't know if that decision has been made yet
 * smarter wonders how we're gonna manage 6.06->10.04 transitions
<Riddelll> ScottK: why would there be a u-d-s announcement?
<Riddelll> nixternal: yes it'll be LTS
<Riddelll> smarter: lots of testing
<Riddelll> I just tested jaunty to karmic and it mostly works but with some fairly obvious problems
<smarter> Riddelll: I think we could use some automatic testing/QA tools (can't we setup some batch script to regularly install version X, upgrade to X+1 and report problems?)
<Riddelll> smarter: how would it know what to report
<smarter> well, what apt/update-manager spits out would be a good start
<Riddelll> that sort of thing is already tested both manually and automatically I think
<smarter> really?
<ScottK> Riddelll: I'd have imagined there would be some formal announcement of the plans for the new release.
<Riddelll> but stuff like "network manager doesn't connect after upgrade" or "plasma theme has only half changed" needs to be done manually
<smarter> yep
<Riddelll> ScottK: sabdfl usually does one right enough, we can ask him
<smarter> but we could have a test suite that launch every important program, see if it doesn't crash, and try all our config tool(preferably in a language != english)
<smarter> of course that's probably easier to say than to do :P
<Riddelll> smarter: dholbach was after you earlier, you havn't replied to an e-mail from him
<smarter> hooh, that's totally right, my apologies
 * smarter is lost in an ocean of mails
 * nixternal wants to choke kdebindings-trunk
<rgreening> didnt cr3 have some test suite that ran...
<rgreening> smarter, Riddelll ^
<smarter> cr3?
<rgreening> I though that was the nic.. cr3
<rgreening> I remember we had a conversation at UDS
<rgreening> Marc Tardif (cr3)....
<rgreening> he is part of the team that does QA
<rgreening> iirc
<rgreening> and he said there were automated scripts for packages that run... so I expect we could talk with him regarding this.
<rgreening> some automated report he said he would be able to provide us (which was forgotten until now.. oops) :P
<rgreening> smarter: feel free to ping him
<worklez> hi. just installed from current dvd. selecting autologin brought me directly to black screen with error message about missing xterm. workaround: manually set session to kde. is this a bug?
<smarter> rgreening: that'd be great
<rgreening> worklez: seems like failsafe was started and not kde session... strange
<Riddelll> worklez: depends on what was in your ~/.dmrc
<worklez> Riddelll: I guess there was no (or default one). $HOME copied from another distro
<Riddelll> we'd need to know what that was set to before we can work out what it should have done
<worklez> it looks like the default session is set to xterm and there is no gui to change it because of autologin. is not it? I just cannot access that pc right now to check
<Riddelll> but why would it be set to xterm/fallback?
<worklez> I don't know, didn't set it
<worklez> :)
<worklez> ok, I will look for .dmrc and then get back. thanks
<rgreening> we need to develop an app KDeoderant for upcoming Lucid Lynx :)
<nixternal> hah
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> Make it a game, going around Dallas and smearing pit stick all over the Dallas-ites for points while avoiding being shot
<skreech> I don't get the Kdeoderant reference ?
<rgreening> skreech: you need to listen to sabdfl's pod cast from atlantia
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> Lynx == brand of deoderant apparantly
<skreech> WHere is it?
<skreech> rgreening: Why wouldn't we call it sKent ?
<rgreening> lol.. I like it
<jussi01> lynx == axe
<skreech> ah
<rgreening> ah... never knew that jussi01
<rgreening> haha
<skreech> probably musK then
<maco> im watching this convo scroll by the quassel chat monitor and wondeing about the extreme levels of silly in here
<skreech> maco: We are KooKoo :)
<rgreening> for KoKoPffts
 * maco snorts
<rgreening> been a loong day
 * rgreening pictures maco snorting.. and falls of his chair
<maco> youve probably seen me snort
<rgreening> yup
<rgreening> maco: going to UDS?
<maco> er...the outward sort of snort. like a nose-laugh. not a inward snort
<maco> no
<maco> im in school throughout november :P
 * rgreening is hopefully
<JontheEchidna> Is the message indicator supposed to change icon when KMail gets a new mail?
<JontheEchidna> Gotta go. My dad's birthday dinner is tonight.
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: tell dad happy birthday!
<ryanakca> nixternal: How's the help.k.o coming? Also, mind using your mad web-desing skills to help make a feature tour?
<nixternal> ryanakca: like the ubuntu one?
 * ryanakca nods
<nixternal> h.k.o is on the burner for karmic until we get the docs fixed, though I don't see that much work involved once I figure out how it goes
<nixternal> ryanakca: heh, lucky for you, I think I already have one somewhere :)
<nixternal> yes, I can do a feature tour
<ryanakca> nixternal: Awesome, thanks :)
<nixternal> fyi, I am a web-design tard...I suck so bad at designing
<nixternal> my artistic talent can be stored on the head of a pin
<ryanakca> same here, give me a design and I can implement it... but don't ask me to do the design part :)
<nixternal> where do you want me to do this designing at?
<ryanakca> Anyways, supper's ready, I'll be back in a few hours, assuming I get through my pile of homework.. Cheers :)
<nixternal> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/904features/  <- you want it to look just like this page I take it?
<ryanakca> nixternal: Where ever you want... I am told that Ubuntu's is just a set of HTML files
<skreech> Is the podcast of the Lynx announcement up anywhere?
<nixternal> skreech: read the Weekly Newsletter
<ryanakca> nixternal: Somewhat, one of the complaints the Ubuntu people have gotten about it is that there's too much text.
<nixternal> I think it was in there
<skreech> Why do people rely on flash so much >_<
<nixternal> ya, it can be prettier
<nixternal> http://kubuntu.nixternal.com/  <- I will put it up there when I have it so we can see what it will look like
<ryanakca> nixternal: Great, thanks. Supper time :)
<skreech> Hey sabdfl get back here!
<ryanakca> Tonio_: How's Canada?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-09-22
<Tonio_> ryanakca: very fun :)
<Tonio_> ryanakca: it's my last week here... back to normal life this we
<Riddelll> we have to lose 350MB from the size of our DVDs :(
<JontheEchidna> dang
<JontheEchidna> Oh, that reminds me
<JontheEchidna> we can lose 50 MB from both the livecd and dvd if we put debug symbols back in amarok-dbg
 * JontheEchidna commits the fix to bar
<JontheEchidna> *bzr
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: I am currently building an amarok package which has that fix in it
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: ok, then I'll leave it to you :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddelll: could I get sponsorship for bug 432863?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432863 in phonon "New changes from Debian require merging (phonon 4.3.1-4)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432863
<neversfelde> mhh, amarok FTBFS with the taglib packages from Riddelll's ppa
<rgreening> Riddelll: what bumped the DVD by 350?
<JontheEchidna> Amarok bumped it by around 50. I don't know how the CDs are not overweight by now
<rgreening> lzma
<rgreening> :P
<Riddelll> neversfelde: really?  poke jefferai with the compiler error
<rgreening> dropping kde3
<Riddelll> JontheEchidna: CDs did grow lots in the last alpha, that would explain why
<Riddelll> I had to remove stuff from amd64
<rgreening> heh
<Riddelll> UDS sponsorship time, Kubuntu contributors should put their names forward
<neversfelde> jefferai: ping
<maco> good luck :)
<JontheEchidna> The message indicator no longer changes icon when there are new indications :(
<maco> for me the message indicator just always shows the "messages!" icon because there are always unread (but not *newly arrived*) emails in kmail
<JontheEchidna> I just get the plain envelope icon always
<neversfelde> here is the compiler error: http://pastebin.ca/1574621
<neversfelde> I have to get some sleep, so I will have another look tomorrow
<neversfelde> gn8
<rgreening> works here for me JontheEchidna
<Riddelll> JontheEchidna: I'll look at that phonon merge tomorrow morning, poke me should I forget
<skreech> Can we make kopete not use hte indicator in Karmic?
<skreech> Just remove it from the panel and it will use normal notifications?
<JontheEchidna> as of alpha 6 kopete does not use it by default
<JontheEchidna> installations from when it was default will have to disable it manually
<skreech> I guess the general question is can we choose between notifications and indicators on an app basis?
<jefferai> neversfelde: pong
<JontheEchidna> jefferai: he went to bed. He wanted to show you this amarok build failure w/ latest taglib: http://pastebin.ca/1574621
<jefferai> JontheEchidna: neversfelde: install the (just released) taglib-extras-1.0.1
<jefferai> fixes a symbol validity error
<jefferai> eerr
<jefferai> symbol visibility error
<jefferai> this particular one, actually :-)
<skreech> Did Palm ever respond to Amarok?
 * ScottK would like a laptop battery where #of times I can compile kde4libs >= 1.
<shtylman> haha
<ScottK> skreech: I think you can choose on a per app basis.
<ScottK> I'm trying to backport some stuff from kdesvn to get a newer plasma-netbook and it touches both workspace and libs.
<ScottK> It's a pain.
<shtylman> I bet...
<shtylman> should just cross compile on a desktop
<ScottK> How goes OOo, speaking of pain?
<ScottK> Well the one desktop that's reasonably available still has Dapper on it.
<shtylman> oh boy... well, I submitting a set of patches to ccheney with some fixes for various bugs
<shtylman> but the no text one still illudes me
<ScottK> How about the suffix appending?
<shtylman> suffix appending?
<shtylman> auto extension appending you mean?
<ScottK> Yeah
<shtylman> oh thats fixed
<shtylman> that was in the patches I sent
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> My daughter will be glad to hear that.
<shtylman> heh
<shtylman> I really want to work out this text bug
<skreech> ScottK: ok that would be great
<shtylman> im sure it has to do with some initialization problem/qt event loop nonsense
<ScottK> I'd suggest asking agateau to look at it.
<shtylman> does he sit in kde-devel?
<ScottK> He does sometimes, but he's also usually here.
<ScottK> He doesn't stay logged in overnight and is in France, so no suprise he's not here at the moment.
<shtylman> gotcha...well im eastern time...and work during the day thus not on IRC
<shtylman> so maybe I will send him an emails
<shtylman> (email
<davmor2> Riddelll, ScottK: Having a mobile day today so KNE and UNR anything specific you'd like me to <del>Break</del> look at?
<Riddelll> davmor2: any idea if oem-installer works on Kubuntu?
<davmor2> I'll check I think there were some fixes go in
<happyaron> hi, is kdebluetooth merge all pot files to a single one?
<Riddelll> happyaron: kdebluetooth has four pot files
<Riddelll> desktop_playground-network.pot  kbluetooth4-devicemanager.pot  kbluetooth4.pot  kbluetooth4-wizard.pot
<happyaron> Riddelll: but I could only find one in the latest tarball
<happyaron> Riddelll: I want to confirm if we should change these four into one on launchpad
<Riddelll> hmm, tonio uploaded the new kdebluetooth without a FFe
<happyaron> Riddelll: well, what should I do to that pot file? drop new or merge old?
<Riddelll> happyaron: hang on I'll ask upstream
<Riddelll> happyaron: you are right, upstream changed it so kbluetooth4-devicemanager.pot  kbluetooth4.pot  kbluetooth4-wizard.pot are all now merged into kbluetooth.po
<Riddelll> dpm: ^^
<Riddelll> not sure what needs to be done to make that right in launchpad
<happyaron> Riddelll: I think we might need to merge them, dpm
<dpm> hi happyaron, I would first double check if the strings from kbluetooth4-devicemanager.pot  kbluetooth4.pot  kbluetooth4-wizard.pot kbluetooth4-wizard.pot are indeed in the new kbluetooth.pot template. Then the kdebluetooth4-* templates should be disabled and the kdebluetooth one approved. But before doing anything, let me ask danilo what we should do to make sure we don't loose any of the translations of the old templates in LP
<happyaron> dpm: good, :)
<Riddelll> neversfelde: new taglib-extras in ~jr PPA
<Riddelll> Tonio_: you uploaded kdebluetooth without a FFe?
<Riddelll> shtylman: did slideshow get merged?
<Tonio_> Riddelll: only bugfixes afaik this doesn't require a ffe
<Tonio_> Riddelll: I asked here and was told it wasn't required
<Tonio_> Riddelll: did anyone complain about that ?
<Tonio_> Riddelll: I also mentionned this release was a bugfix only in the changelog
<Riddelll> Tonio_: the translation setup changed a lot
<Riddelll> Tonio_: although we did want the new version, it's not like kdebluetooth could get any worse :)
<Tonio_> Riddelll: right, sorry for breaking the translations then :)
<Tonio_> Riddelll: I'll have to commit a kds update to disable the obex server by default since I noticed yesterday it'll prompt for selecting the destination folder on a cd
<Tonio_> Riddelll: or maybe use kconf_update and a python script to set the folder to the xdg download dir
<Tonio_> Riddelll: any opinion on that point ?
<Tonio_> maybe the second option is nicer...
<Tonio_> Riddelll: we might want to enable the obex server by default I think
<Riddelll> Tonio_: sounds like kdebluetooth should be fixed to default to xdg instead of asking
<Tonio_> so patch the source then ? can do
<Tonio_> I'll do that then
<Riddelll> or talk to upstream
<Riddelll> afiestas is pretty responsive
<Tonio_> Riddelll: oki
<happyaron> Riddelll: do you know where kabc-sql has been changed to? or removed from package?
<happyaron> Riddelll: I mean in kdelibs
<happyaron> Riddelll: ah, got it
<happyaron> it comes to a plugin
<davmor2> Riddelll: oem is broken on yours and ubuntu's (ubuntu's slightly more spectacularly too be honest)
<neversfelde> Riddelll: I already tried to build amarok against taglib-extras 1.0.1 and it works. I will do a second build with the packages in your ppa. Should I push my packaging to bzr after that although taglib and taglib-extras are not in the archives yet?
<neversfelde> jefferai: thank you for your help
<jefferai> neversfelde: sure
<jefferai> neversfelde: I guess I don't have -fvisibility=hidden here
<jefferai> :-)
<neversfelde> :)
<Riddelll> neversfelde: yes please push to bzr
<Riddelll> jefferai: do you think you'll be able to do us a fix for the juk patch or should we just drop it?
<jefferai> I could probably do it -- if you'll link me to it  :-)
<Riddelll> jefferai: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdemultimedia/ubuntu/annotate/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_06_juk_read_mp4.diff
<jefferai> Riddelll: I think I'll add this to juk trunk
<jefferai> the majority of the patch can be discarded
<Riddelll> still 90MB to remove from the DVD, maybe the amarok upload will sort that
<Riddelll> what shall we call the team for people who can upload Kubuntu packages?
<Tm_T> Riddelll: something else than karate-kids
 * Tm_T is just kidding with ninjas
<jefferai> Riddelll: hrm, trunk is now 4.4 isn't it
<Riddelll> jefferai: yes
<Riddelll> although I doubt juk has changed much
<jefferai> there have been recent patches, actually
<jefferai> probably the easiest thing to do, w.r.t. the patch, is for me to skip the check in CMakeLists (since I know that you're building with MP4 support) and just modify the patch itself
<jefferai> err, the main source code
<jefferai> thoughts?
<Riddelll> jefferai: I agree
<jefferai> I'm even going to throw in a bonus for you
<Riddelll> how exciting, what's that?
<jefferai> the ability to read mp4 audiobooks
<jefferai> anyways, I have a patch ready
<jefferai> untested :-)
<jefferai> hand-edited diff ranges
<jefferai> should be fun
<jefferai> http://pastie.org/625956
<Riddelll> 3 out of 3 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file juk/mediafiles.cpp.rej
<Riddelll> fooey
<jefferai> where's the source?
<jefferai> straight off 4.3 branch?
<jefferai> or...?
<maco> grrr i dont like whatever happened to plasma in the last week
<skreech> trunk?
<maco> now when the dashboard is shown, there's no cashew to hide the dashboard. so i have to right click and go to appearance settings, because once i open appearance settings, then the windows can all come back
<Riddelll> jefferai: 4.3.1
<Riddelll> jefferai: this is what applies http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/625956.txt
<jefferai> Riddelll: that's the paste I just sent you
<Riddelll> jefferai: except my one applies :)
<jefferai> Line numbers are the same
<jefferai> must have been copy+paste issue into the browser
<jefferai> whitespace issue
<jefferai> what did you do?
<Riddelll> yep
<Riddelll> applied it by hand and redid the diff
<jefferai> ah
 * jefferai wishes diff wasn't so finicky about whitespace
<Riddelll> jefferai: well it compiles fine, the only .mp4 I have is a video and it won't open that
<jefferai> yah
<skreech> can't you make diff white space insensitive?
<skreech> Riddelll: a word when you are done
<skreech> Well two words :)
<Riddelll> skreech: what's that?
<skreech> Riddelll: Are we taking up the upstream distro art customization offer?
<Riddelll> we already use upstream distro art
<skreech> Kubuntu art?
<Riddelll> we did take up the upstream disto art offer for the new ubiquity artwork
<skreech> ok
<skreech> What's the workflow with that?
<skreech> We say we would like to take you up on the offer
<skreech> THey help with the design? Then we implement?
<skreech> With review by them?
<skreech> or would they work directly with creating the art and so on?
<Riddelll> we say "we'd like a bit of artwork for X" or "we'd like artwork Y done in Kubuntu colours" and they do it if they feel so inclined
<skreech> Ah Hmm ok
<skreech>  iwas trying to figure out if we needed to start recruiting a new art team
<skreech> K Second question though this is less Koala and more for Lynx
<skreech> http://gkiagia.wordpress.com/2009/08/19/installing-debug-symbol-packages-from-drkonqi/
<Riddelll> not really, our art needs are very modest because unlike other distros we use upstream artwork because it rocks
<skreech> Remember that blog post?
<skreech> Since we are using packagekit would it make more sense to simply borrow debian scripts or do something more integrated?
<Riddelll> using the debian setup would be easiest, but it would be better to use the more complete dbgsym archive for ubuntu
<skreech> So iguess that will be looked at once Koala is out?
<Riddelll> I don't know what the status of it is upstream, if upstream is ready for distros to do something they should say so and point us at the docs for how
<skreech> Hmm OK I'll prod around and see where they are and see if an announcement is forthcoming
<Riddelll> neversfelde: remember to push amarok packaging
<neversfelde> Riddelll: it is still buiding, but I can push if you need it now?
<neversfelde> should be ok
<Tonio_> Riddelll: a friend of mine wrote a krunner extension for opera
<Tonio_> Riddelll: I think he can do the same for arora pretty easilly
<Tonio_> Riddelll: isn't that too late for karmic ?
<Tonio_> Riddelll: if an ffe can be approved in... let's say a week, I can ask him to do so
<skreech> Can't it be added to universe?
<Tonio_> skreech: bah I suspect the idea would be to have this in main since we ship with arora
<Tonio_> maybe we can add this in the arora package directly
<Riddelll> neversfelde: just whenever you're ready
<Tonio_> it already has kde integration
<Riddelll> Arora isn't on the CD any more, and it doesn't have KDE integration
<Riddelll> Tonio_: what does the krunner do?
<Tonio_> Riddelll: checks in your bookmarks like it does with konqueror
<skreech> I thought we were shipping with Konqueror?
<Tonio_> skreech: well right now yes, but that may and will probably change in the future
<Tonio_> skreech: considering the netbook edition too btw
<skreech> I recalled a kopete krunner plugin in erarly koala Cds is that still there?
<Tonio_> skreech: was arora as default browser spec discarded to Lucid ?
<Tonio_> skreech: I probably wasn't there when it was decided, but at the UDS, the choice was made afair
<skreech> Konqueror is the new default.
<nixternal> good morning Kubuntu!!!
<Riddelll> Tonio_: we had a Kubuntu meeting a month or so ago and the vote was to go with Konqueror for Karmic.  I disagree with it
<Riddelll> why it's nixternal
<nixternal> get um!
<nixternal> oh wait, that's me
<Tonio_> Riddelll: I completly disagree too, but well I should have been there
<Tonio_> Riddelll: especially since next version of arora has adblock and password storage
<Tonio_> nixternal: what's against arora ? :)
<Tonio_> konqueror just won't work with our users websites...
<Tonio_> imho that's the main point with it
<Tonio_> arora is still young, but at least browses correctly
<nixternal> arora seems slow on loading web pages to me...konqueror is faster but does have issues with some sites...a lot of our users will install firefox anyways
 * skreech still thinks we should have a kubuntu-proper package
<skreech> that just installs all the stuff we would like to have on the cd
<skreech> Wallapapers themes plasmoids etc
<skreech> Arora could be attached to that
<skreech> Arora just freaking bugs out on sites for me
<skreech> I only use it for Gmail and even there it doesn't act like I expect
<skreech> We ship the firefox installer for Koala
<Riddelll> shtylman: I just e-mailed you, check your spam folder, gmail doesn't like my mail server
<Tonio_> nixternal: well konqueror simply ignores most of the javascript... sure that's fast, but imho bad
<nixternal> true
<skreech> Konqueror is apparently very bad at javascript
<Tonio_> nixternal: when arora 0.9.1 is released with adblock support and password storage, I think we should eventually rediscuss this karmic default web browser
<Tonio_> really no decent web browser isn't acceptable nowadays...
<nixternal> 2 features I do not use :)
<Tonio_> I hope it's not too late for this
<Riddelll> it's beta freeze in two days
<Riddelll> that's pretty late
<Riddelll> we still have to decide on default IRC client
<skreech> Tonio_: what is the definition of a decent web browser
<Riddelll> one that can read slashdot
<Riddelll> oh wait, that's just me
<skreech> Dropping any referenecs to what's on the market. Just a list
<smarter> Riddelll: reddit/hackernews are the new slashdot ;)
<skreech> JS would be high on that list I think
<Tonio_> skreech: one that can browse gmail, facebook, twitter, without bugs ?
<Tonio_> skreech: one that feets our users needs ?
<skreech> Tonio_: I don't think I know any browser that does that :)
<Tonio_> skreech: I don't think I know any browser that does that worse than konqueror :)
<skreech> w3m :-(
<Tonio_> right
<skreech> it won't even display gmail anymore
<smarter> let's just put Internet Explorer by default and be done :P
<Tonio_> but technically, konqueror is what it is and is not gonna change
<skreech> just started doing it since the start of this year
<Tonio_> arora is super maintained, upstream wants it to work
<Tonio_> that's the main difference
<Riddelll> w3m can read slashdot
<skreech> No I agree that we need a web dolphin
<skreech> So can konqueror I think
<Tonio_> skreech: it could be rekonq to, whatever
<Tonio_> but something that uses a "de facto standard" engine, like webkit
<Tonio_> khtml is deprecated... I'd love konqueror to work with webkit, but that's not gonna happen, really
<Tonio_> otherwise it would work right now
<skreech> at least the times I cahrekonq can't read gmail
<skreech> bah
<Tonio_> skreech: and the main problem is that it's going to be worse and worse, since most websites are evolving to ajax and break in konq when they worked 2 years ago
<Tonio_> skreech: arora does
<skreech>  At least the times I've checked slashdot Konqueror can read it
<skreech>  Rekonq can't read Gmail
<skreech>  My biggest strike against it so far
<Tonio_> so what's the problem with arora ? :)
<nixternal> dropshadows on planet.ubuntu.com look horrible? :)
<skreech> Yeah that's mostly what I use Arora for
<skreech> Arora doesn't work with any other site I go to normally
<skreech> Either it won't load aor it's a fully vertical layout
<skreech> Between Konqueror and Arora I only open Firefox if need an extension
<Tonio_> skreech: not any website ?
 * Tonio_ is curious... what are those websites ?
<Riddelll> google calendar, revu
<skreech> And Arora has a pretty large memory footprint
<Tonio_> google calendat works with me
<skreech>  too large a ratio of nonworking sites to Ram usage for me to jsut keep it open
<Tonio_> Riddelll: is that supposed not to work ?
<Riddelll> doesn't work for me, gets stuck at the login
<Tonio_> Riddelll: hum weird...
<Tonio_> lemme check
<neversfelde> Riddelll: it is in bzr
<Riddelll> neversfelde: and it all compiles and runs?
<Tonio_> Riddelll: no pb with google calendar here.... weird...
<Tonio_> Riddelll: a cookie cache problem on your side maybe ? or you just didn't test with 0.9 ?
<Riddelll> Tonio_: you're right, it works today
<neversfelde> Riddelll: it compiles with the packages in your ppa and at least music plays and tagging seems to work :)
<Riddelll> neversfelde: does it make my tea too?
<neversfelde> I think you would have to add a dependency on kteatime^^
<nixternal> what is the trick for setting up printers connected to a windows/samba machine? in gnome it just works, but I have yet to get it to 'just work' in Kubuntu yet
<smarter> nixternal: systemsettings ->printy thingy -> settings -> check the box related to allow use of network printers -> wait a few seconds/minutes -> magic!
<nixternal> smarter: i have waited a few minutes
<nixternal> but not with the window open :)  /me tries
<smarter> tried to do it manually with the "new network printer" button?
<nixternal> ya, but trying to figure all of the information I need is a pita
<Riddelll> yuriy: rumour has it that apport-kde is broken and you have patches, is this true?
<yuriy> Riddelll: partial fix, pitti said he'll include it in the next upload
<yuriy> Riddelll: bug 405378, bug 403361
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405378 in apport "[karmic] in KDE apport does not open the browser to report a bug" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405378
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403361 in python-qt4 "apport-kde crashed with SIGSEGV in QWidgetPrivate::deleteExtra()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403361
<yuriy> Riddelll: any ideas on the latter?
<Riddelll> didn't we think the new sip and pyqt4 would fix that?
<yuriy> maybe, i haven't had a chance to update and check
<Riddelll> yuriy: there's nothing attached to bug 405378, where is the fix?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405378 in apport "[karmic] in KDE apport does not open the browser to report a bug" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405378
<ubuntu> ScottK: you around dude?
<ScottK> Yes.
<davmor3> ScottK: I'm looking at KNE and I'm looking at Internet.  I just showed it to my wife for confirmation and it's not obvious unless you use KDE which is the actual browser
<ScottK> davmor3: I agree the internet section is a bit of a confusing mess.  Given the rudimentary nature of the app picker at this point, I don't think we can do anything about it.
<davmor3> ScottK: is ther no way to put the apps first and the settings after, if that makes sense?
<ScottK> Not really.
<davmor3> :( shame
<ScottK> Yes.  I know it will be better in KDE 4.4.  What we have now is very basic.
<davmor3> ScottK: if I put a bug about it can you wishlist it?
<ScottK> I can.
<davmor3> np's
<yuriy> Riddelll: there is a diff attached
<Tonio_> Riddelll: tellico was juste released as a stable kde4 app
<Tonio_> Riddelll: we currently have a kde3 version...
<Tonio_> Riddelll: I think this should go with an FFE, right ?
<ScottK> I'd say yes.
<Riddelll> if there's no regressions
<Tonio_> Riddelll: hard to say so...
<Tonio_> Riddelll: but we know the status of kde3 apps (ioslaves broken and so on)
<rgreening> Riddelll: icefox was wondering if a new release of arora would be able to get in if released next wednesday... we have a standing FFe so unless there's any other reason...
<rgreening> Riddelll: did you check your e-mail lately also...?
<Tonio_> rgreening: adblock included I guess ?
<rgreening> Tonio_: yeah.
<rgreening> Where is the release schedule for karmic anyway...
<rgreening> hmm..
<davmor3> ScottK: bug 434791 wishlist away ;) many thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434791 in ubuntu "KNE Settings needs refining" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434791
 * rgreening reviews... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<rgreening> ScottK: beta freeze is the 24th... does that mean we cannot upload between beta freeze and release?
<Riddelll> rgreening: beta is next thursday but after that should be OK
<rgreening> Riddelll: ok. cool. I'll let icefox know.
<rgreening> Riddelll: get my reply email ?
<Riddelll> yes thanks rgreening
 * rgreening can't wait to see what texas beef is like :)  big 1-2 inch steak
<rgreening> cool
<Riddelll> this'll be another UDS where I'll order a starter and won't be able to finish it
<rgreening> hahhahah
<rgreening> Riddelll: I'll remember to eat light so I can clean up your left overs then
<rgreening> :P
 * rgreening wonders if I should bring my fedora
<rgreening> not the os... the hat :P
<rgreening> *whew*
<Riddelll> I might being my Gentoo
<Riddelll> pet penguin of course
<rgreening> lol
 * rgreening enjoyed working with gentoo
<skreech> Mooo
<ScottK> rgreening: For Main, only to fix Beta milestone blockers.
<yuriy> shtylman: i guess bug 434858 is for you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434858 in openoffice.org "Openoffice KDE integration doesnot allow Zotero to work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434858
<nixternal> Nightrose: grr on these docs I am doing for that company...I am not exactly enthused with how they want them
<Nightrose> meh
<_Groo_> Nightrose: hi Nightrose
<_Groo_> Nightrose: are you guys planning to add replaygain to xine-backend or inside amarok for xine-backend? right now i have equalizer for xine but no replagain, and replaygain for gstreamer but no  equalizer, lol
<Tonio__> neversfelde: amarok won't install here... the issue is weird... have an explanation to this : http://pastebin.ca/1575722
<Tonio__> I must say I don't understand...
<Nightrose> _Groo_: no idea what the plans are for that sorry
<Tonio_> any other person that has an idea is free to help :)
<Tonio_> hum right, that's due to latest taglib... let's wait for amarok then...
<neversfelde> Tonio_: it needs taglib 1.6, I build it with the packages from Riddelll's ppa
<maco> choosing suspend from the battery applet locks screen instead of suspending. boo.
 * claydoh is facing the worlds longest fsck :( on his backup device no less
<Tonio_> neversfelde: yup seen that
<neversfelde> Tonio_: do you have new syncmal packages for Akonadi?
<neversfelde> -a
<Tonio_> neversfelde: nope, still no commits on the svn...
<Tonio_> neversfelde: unless there is another source I don't know of :)
<neversfelde> Tonio_: I read a blog post about it, it is from beginning of August, but I am not sure, if I asked you before about it
<Tonio_> neversfelde: I did too, basically it works as a syncml server
<Tonio_> neversfelde: the client part if broken
<Tonio_> neversfelde: you can test from my ppa
<shtylman> yuriy: goodie...I love 3rd party OO bugs! /sarcasm :)
<neversfelde> mhh, I cannot set a bug to wont fix
<neversfelde> bug #434617
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434617 in amarok "amarok crashed with SIGSEGV in GenreMatcher::match()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434617
<neversfelde> I promised it there :)
<neversfelde> would somebody do it?
<JontheEchinda> won't fix'd
<neversfelde> mhh
<neversfelde> JontheEchinda: Thank you
<neversfelde> I could not find the option, probably a problam with launchpad beta
<neversfelde> now it is there, but I cannot use it
<JontheEchinda> only MOTUs and Bugsquad members have won't fix permissions
<neversfelde> ah ok
<Riddelll> sometimes it would be nice if launchpad was more transparent about permissions like that
<neversfelde> yes, what are the requirements to join bugsquad?
<shtylman> Riddelll: no...we have been back and forth about that damn slideshow and how to merge it...
<Riddelll> shtylman: what's the issue?
<shtylman> basically being indecisive about how to have the two code bases co-exist
<shtylman> I will poke dylan and evan again tonight
<JontheEchinda> neversfelde: actually, it's the bugcontrol team, not the bugsquad: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<neversfelde> JontheEchinda: thanks
<neversfelde> Ubuntu is sometimes confusing
 * a|wen got motu faster than his application for bug control was approved...
<neversfelde> I guess I need a MOTU Mentor, I would like to work together with an experienced ninja. Any volunteers? :)
<a|wen> how do you know which mime-type a certain type of files will appear as? any way to find possible mimetypes?
<neversfelde> I am not a totally beginner anymore, so the job should be not so difficult, I hope
<maco> a|wen: type "file foo.txt"
<a|wen> well, basically i can't find any file of that type to test against :)
<maco> oh. download one?
<a|wen> anyone has a .bin cd image laying around
<maco> i know haskell files are misidentified as java files due to starting with "import"
<a|wen> neversfelde: iirc your packaging is becoming pretty good :)
<neversfelde> a|wen: so you are the volunteer? :)
<ScottK> neversfelde: I'm glad to answer questions as you have them, but am not up to committing to being a dedicated mentor.
<ScottK> Since when did newegg have a "Home and Garden" section?
<shtylman> ScottK: wtf?
<ScottK> shtylman: http://www.newegg.com/Store/Appliance.aspx?name=Home-Garden
<shtylman> wow
<neversfelde> ScottK: thanks, I would like to apply for MOTU, but I am not in a hurry with that. I guess I need some hints about that process in the future.
<ScottK> shtylman: OK.  So it's not just me.
<shtylman> no...I do find that strange...
<ScottK> neversfelde: OK.  My experience is that when you are ready, people will tell you.
#kubuntu-devel 2009-09-23
<a|wen> neversfelde: ask away while i'm here :) ... though atm i'm all to busy with other stuff; so i'm less around than i would like to
<a|wen> gah, i'm totally failing at googling ... how hard can it be to find any .bin cd image; no matter what it contains
<neversfelde> yay, Kubuntu community is really great. Every question I have is answered within seconds, but I need more infos about tha tasks a MOTU has and I would really like to be better in bug triaging, Launchpad is really not self-explanatory
<a|wen> :)
<a|wen> it takes a little time getting good friends with LP
<neversfelde> hehe
<neversfelde> yes
<neversfelde> we might have a problem with amarok and ipods. It is recognized and shown, but you cannot copy any song to it
<neversfelde> Nightrose: is that a known problem?
<Nightrose> neversfelde: sorry - no idea - nad day - can't think straight
<Nightrose> *bad
<neversfelde> mhh, I'll have another test with the rc
<neversfelde> and probably file a bug report then
<neversfelde> and hope your day will get better :)
<Nightrose> not much hope :( but thanks
 * Nightrose goes to bed
<neversfelde> gn8
<a|wen> nn neversfelde
 * a|wen runs for bed as well ... need to get up early tomorrow
<neversfelde> n8 a|wen
<nixternal> Nightrose: one module complete, one more to go...phew this is a lot of tedious work
<rgreening> ScottK: is it possible to download Alpha5? or one of the dailies prior to Alpha6? Im trying to track down an Acer specific bug...
<ScottK> rgreening: I think so.  Look at the release announcement for a like to the ISO for Alpha 5.
<ScottK> Dailies, I'm pretty sure, get purged regularly.
<rgreening> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/karmic/alpha-5 doesn't exist...
<ScottK> Hmmm
<ScottK> I guess hunt for stale mirrors.
<rgreening> damn
<rgreening> I go tthis Acer bug with USB (I think it's either kernel acer-wmi or HAL/DBUS at fault
<rgreening> but I have no way to track
<ScottK> LP has previous package revisions.
<rgreening> ScottK: I dont know which packages, only that it worked 2-3 days prior to Alpha 6
<ScottK> I'd start with an older kernel, myself.
<rgreening> hmm. I don't recall if kernel had changed in that time, but maybe....
<nixternal> rgreening: you might find alpha5 isos via torrent
<ScottK> \o/ amarok built on armel.
<rgreening> ScottK: I can't seem to find an older kernel ( circa Sept 10-14th )
<ScottK> OK. Not sure then.
 * ScottK heads to bed.
<Nightrose> nixternal: thanks for doing it
<nixternal> it has made me realize just how horrible Office Suites are for doing anything that is supposed to look good
<nixternal> it has made me hate openoffice.org even more as well
<nixternal> which I didn't think was possible
<glick> excuse me, is anyone here familier with MPC and or CMAKE?
<jussi01> glick: best to just ask your question and see.
<glick> on my top level directory i have a CmakeLists.txt file, and then i have a folder that makes libraries, in that CmakeLists.txt file do I need another PROJECT() command?
<jussi01> glick: TBH, I dont know the answer, but its kind of quiet here usually fgor about another hour or 2.
<glick> god MPC is such a piece of crap, and figuring out how it works is giving me brain hemorage
<dany_21a_> hello, is someone here who maintains kubuntu-ppa? Would be great if someone could backport this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eric/+bug/380701
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 380701 in eric "Eric IDE fails to launch, cannot import Qsci" [Undecided,Fix released]
<dany_21a_> And how is this with paperKuts? how can i specifiy papercuts for kubuntu?
<jussi01> dany_21a_: see /topic :)
<dany_21a_> jussi01: yes, because of that i asked... I am not sure if its okay to report a kde-related cut to the ubuntu-papercuts - or if there is a special launchpad for paperkuts
<dany_21a_> Anyhow, i reported that (in my opinion) papercut: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/435090  (hope thats the correct location)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435090 in hundredpapercuts "Kubuntu: Not possible to select only one file in dolphin without opening" [Undecided,New]
<serzholino> Hi! Will there be amarok 2.2 packages for jaunty, please?
<Riddelll> unlikely, the amarok packaging in jaunty was very complex due to its use of mysql
<serzholino> :( anyways, thanks for your hard work on kubuntu. Will upgrade to karmic beta then? when it will be out :)
<Riddelll> only a week away!
<davmor2> Riddelll: still an optimist I see ;)
<Riddelll> AMD64 DVD now 4MB oversized!
<Riddelll> CDs back to plenty of free space, I guess I should fill that up with languages for beta
<Tonio__> Riddelll: just to let you know I'm starting a new fork now kdesudo seems not to require so much work...
<Tonio__> Riddelll: powerdevil doesn't obey to xf86keys and doesn't have osd notification
<Tonio__> Riddelll: basically we have klaptopdaemon but not kmilo
<Tonio__> Riddelll: I'll fork kosd to act like kmilo did
<Tonio__> Riddelll: I have a proof of concept that works here, but it won't be ready for karmic :/
<Tonio__> will be there for Lucid, including, sound up/down, brightness up/down, suspend to disk/ram, show battery level and any xfree86 event I'm able to catch
<Riddelll> Tonio__: I'd much rather that was done as part of powerdevil and not something separate, that's where the functionality belongs
<Riddelll> sound up/down is already done by kmix
<Tonio_> Riddelll: but no nice notification
<Riddelll> the missing slickness is that visual notification should support a progress bar
<Tonio_> Riddelll: sure I'd like that too, but powerdevil with solid is way more complicated code base, so I'll go the way I can do things
<Tonio_> and maybe propose a code merge upstream when done
<Tonio_> Riddelll: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KOSD?content=81457
<Tonio_> Riddelll: this is kosd notification, it supports native themes and is nice
<Tonio_> Riddelll: the thing is that there are opened bugs at kde for a loooooooong time on that point
<Tonio_> Riddelll: I can make it in a coupleof days, since most of the code is there, I just need to bind to dbus-xlibs...
<Tonio_> Riddelll: once done we can discuss upstream for powerdevil/kmix inclusion, right ?
<Tonio_> Riddelll: but technically the frontend/backend side of kde4 components is making it too complicated for me to code into :-(
<Riddelll> well no, if you do it as a separate app unrelated to powerdevil, kmix or the KDE notifications then it can't be merged upstream into them
<Riddelll> there's no backend/frontend, it's no harder to add a global shortcut to powerdevil than it is to a separate app
<Riddelll> and the code is already in kmix as i SAY
<Riddelll> the hard part is getting KDE notifications to have a progress bar
<Tonio_> Riddelll: why not merging this OSD thing into ?
<Tonio_> Riddelll: you don't want osd on that point, but notification ?
<Riddelll> I want the normal KDE notifications to be used yes
<Tonio_> Riddelll: my thing will use powerdevil and kmix from within dbus, the existing code already has this
<Riddelll> I agree this is something that's missing/incomplete and if you do code it this way and it's the best solution at the time then we'll go with it, but it's not the final solution and it's unlikely to go upstream
<Tonio_> sure that :)
<Tonio_> Riddelll: let's say if it only is a couple of days to get something that works, then we can go with it to start, and then think of the long term...
<Tonio_> Riddelll: thinking on the long term is nice, but getting things to work is better :)
<Tonio_> Riddelll: but I agree it should be done in powerdevil/kmix directly with an osd class in kdelibs, that's true, let's call this step 2
<agateau> I thought about this, I think for KMix the simplest solution is to use Plasma theme to decorate the existing progressbar
<Tonio_> Riddelll: it looks like the missing functionnality is related to Qt bugs listening to xf86 keys
<Tonio_> there are lots of reports on that point
<agateau> simpler than gettting the xdg guys to accept a new version of the spec to support progress bars
<Tonio_> and powerdevil only binds to keys within Qt
<Riddelll> didn't we patch qt for some of that?
<Tonio_> that's why I want to listen to key events from within dbus-xlib directly
<Tonio_> Riddelll: well we did, yes
<Tonio_> but there are still reports on that point all over the web
<Tonio_> Riddelll: see kde bug 181444
<ubottu> KDE bug 181444 in powerdevil-daemon "powerdevil should listen to XF86Sleep" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=181444
<agateau> looks like kosd is using Plasma theme as well
<Tonio_> agateau: yep, plasma theme, and talking to powerdevil and kmix from within dbus
<Tonio_> agateau: that's why I want to use this as a first step, because of little code base and pretty decent design
<Riddelll> but it's the wrong way around!
<Tonio_> agateau: when, at least for me, getting into kdelibs/powerdevil code is a lot more complex
<Tonio_> Riddelll: sure it is, but I'll first do something that works :)
<agateau> I believe getting the code in KMix should be simple
<Riddelll> powerdevil and kmix are where the intelligence is, it should be them listening to it and calling the notification
<Riddelll> the code is already in kmix
<Tonio_> Riddelll: and about the osd thing ?
<agateau> Yes, it just need to be pimped a bit with Plasma goodness
<Tonio_> Riddelll: I'm not sure notification is the good way to get kmix/powerdevil infos to work on that point
<Tonio_> I might be wrong :)
<Tonio_> Riddelll: basically if I code this that way, then the code could be merged in plasma easilly right ?
<Tonio_> since it'll use dbus and so on
<agateau> <troll>nothing can be merged easily in Plasma </troll>
<Tonio_> agateau: s/plasma/whatever
<Tonio_> agateau: let's say that the code for listening to xf86 key and bind an event to powerdevil/kmix can be merged pretty easilly in kmix/powerdevil I think
<agateau> but kmix already listens to xf86 keys, doesn't it?
<Tonio_> agateau: so I'll do the "old way" with a standalone app, and once it's proven to work, I can ask for help to merge
<Tonio_> agateau: yes it does, but imho it should do osd or anything else nicer
<agateau> Tonio_: it already shows a plain progressbar,
<Riddelll> this is the patch we have for qt https://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ekubuntu-members/qt/ubuntu/annotate/head%3A/debian/patches/0288-more-x-keycodes
<agateau> you just need to use a plasma background behind it and you are done
<Riddelll> lots of extra keys in there
<Tonio_> Riddelll: kk
<Tonio_> Riddelll: we can discuss this later, eventually in the uds or during ucid cycle
<agateau> and I guess Riddelll knows kmix code ;)
<agateau> (since he added the progressbar iirc)
<Riddelll> it could do with showing something on mute too, that's currently missing
<agateau> true
<agateau> should be easy to add
<Riddelll> Tonio_: so I think you should get the code for kosd, turn the widget into a library and get kmix using that instead of plain qprogressbar.  add in mute support.  do the same in powerdevil.  et voila
<Riddelll> and maybe one day someone will add progress support to the normal KDE notification system
 * agateau agrees with Riddelll
<txwikinger_work> Hi Riddelll
<txwikinger_work> Is ScottK around?
<JontheEchinda> Riddelll: KDE is still oblivious to the extra keys, even if Qt sees them
<JontheEchinda> there's a mirror of the keymaps somewhere in kde4libs that needs updating
<JontheEchinda> bug 293213
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293213 in qt4-x11 "Qt doesn't support various multimedia keys, k-d-s has a broken modmap" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/293213
<JontheEchinda> otherwise those keys do nothing when assigned as shortcut keys
<JontheEchinda> or hotkeys, etc
<txwikinger_work> Where in Dallas is the UDS?
<Riddelll> txwikinger_work: not seem him active today
<Riddelll> txwikinger_work: where they wear big hats
<Riddelll> JontheEchinda: hmm.  meh.
<txwikinger_work> hahaha... you know very well that I wear one of those ;P
 * txwikinger_work lived in Dallas for 7 years and knows it like the back of his hand
<Riddelll> Tonio_: is kblueplugd needed with the new kdebluetooth?
<Tonio_> Riddelll: afaik yes
<rgreening> good day all
<Tonio_> Riddelll: on that point it would be nice that someone with a bluetooth dongle gives feedback
<Tonio_> Riddelll: I can't disable my bluetooth chip so I can't confirm...
<Tonio_> Riddelll: the idea is just that the icon doesn't show up when no chipset is detected...
<Tonio_> call for feedback, anyone here with a bluetooth key !!! just kill kblueplugd and start kbluetooth
<Tonio_> then unplug the key...
 * rgreening thinks I should go buy a bluetooth dongle to assist :P
<Tonio_> rgreening: hum interesting
<Tonio_> rgreening: can you start kbluetooth without a dongle ?
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> good question...
<Tonio_> and tell me if you have a bluetooth icon in the tray
<Tonio_> we don't want this, that's why allee and I wrote kblueplugd
<Tonio_> Riddelll: on the long term we should get that done in kbluetooth directly...
<Tonio_> Riddelll: I'll ping ifiestas on that point
<rgreening> Tonio_: it starts.. with a file open dialog  (for what I don't know) and then the icon appears after I close the dialog
<Tonio_> ok
<Tonio_> Riddelll: kblueplugs still required :)
<rgreening> whats the dialog for?
<Tonio_> rgreening: I'll patch kdebluetooth to use the Documents XDG folder by default
<rgreening> ah
<Tonio_> rgreening: otherwise we'll be prompted on the cd
<Tonio_> that's bad :)
<rgreening> and the About box doesn't bring up anything
<Tonio_> rgreening: and I have no easy way to set this dynamically from within kds
<Tonio_> rgreening: yeah it's broken but that's not a big deal for the moment
<rgreening> why does it need a folder Tonio_?
<Tonio_> rgreening: the obex server, to know where to put the remotelly oploaded files
<rgreening> oh
<Tonio_> rgreening: it won't ask everytime
<rgreening> yeah, pick a sane default...
<Tonio_> I would prefer this way (did that before)
<rgreening> like Documents...
<Tonio_> rgreening: bah XDG should make it I guess
<rgreening> otherwise user wont realize why the file dialo is open (It stumped me)
<Tonio_> download folder.... I'll write the patch this WE, when I'm back in Paris
<rgreening> cool
<Tonio_> rgreening: well when you enable the obex server, it opens, and then it makes sense
<Tonio_> rgreening: but if obex server is enabled by default, this is confusing, yes
<rgreening> basically opening a dialog without explanation is not a good thing :)
<rgreening> I clicked my temp dir
<Tonio_> another thing I'll do this we is shortcuts unification for tabs in kde apps
<rgreening> lo
<Tonio_> not changing the default, but provide a list of alternative shortcuts for all apps
<Tonio_> that would be firefox compliant
<Tonio_> kopete tab switching is a joke... ctrl + ] for next tab.... who can use this ?
 * rgreening never knew that short cut :)
<Tonio_> bah it's nice to be able to switch within tabs with a standard shortcut
<Tonio_> rgreening: I unified this for kde3, but it's still  todo for kde4
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'm uploading Dooble to REVU, sorry for the delay but I have serious problem with my connection (uploading from 13, it's 16 here now :/)
<Riddelll> Quintasan: ok let me know when it's there and I'll take a look
<Quintasan> I'm going out for 2h so I expect it will be uploaded by then
<Riddelll> groovy
<rgreening> Riddelll: bug 435275 - should the status be wont fix or invalid or ... thoughts
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435275 in arora "Arora 0.9 Adblock Patch missing" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435275
 * rgreening went with invalid
<Riddelll> rgreening: I beleive upstream is adding that for 0.9.1
<Riddelll> rgreening: but yes, invalid is fine
<rgreening> Riddelll: yes.. but the current request is asking to add it back in 0.9 as it was missing
<rgreening> ok
<rgreening> icefox said next wednesday btw for a new release. So, I'll package and test and then let you know so you can upload after beta
<rgreening> Riddelll: ^
<ScottK> txwikinger_work: I'll be around later tonight.  Offline most/all of today.
<txwikinger_work> ScottK: cool.. I worked on the ichthux stuff
<txwikinger_work> I will talk to you later then
<ScottK> txwikinger_work: OK.  If you have something you need sponsored, I can do that, probably tonight.
<txwikinger_work> ScottK: cool
<davmor2> ScottK: you might want to make the power switch bigger so it can be seen by those with poorer eyesight ;)
<davmor2> ScottK: any idea why NM shows up in utilities as well as internet ans system on KNE
<rgreening> agateau: hey. just replied to your post on plasma-devel :)
<agateau> rgreening: huhu, going to read it
<agateau> I must confess I am a bit afraid of the replies
<agateau> especially with the flamewar i started on the powerdevil dialog
<rgreening> asiego will be the most vocal
<agateau> on kde-core-devel
<agateau> I guess so
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> I re-enforced you (hopefully)
<agateau> thanks!
<rgreening> np
<agateau> wow,
<agateau> you dragged the indicators in this
<rgreening> agateau: as hard a time as you get form us, it's only to ensure it works as best as it can... and therefore speaks for itself.. and maybe that will help acceptance with upstream
<agateau> more flames!
<rgreening> agateau: haha
<rgreening> oops
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> didn't realize that was a no-no
 * agateau grabs a thicker bulletproof vest
 * rgreening wishes he could retract the post
<agateau> no problem,
<agateau> will handle this
<rgreening> agateau: well, the idea is that this is an "experiment" and not forced on the KDE user.
<agateau> yes,
<rgreening> agateau: and they shouldn't take issue with experiments.
<agateau> I believe I explained this clearly and you reinforced this
<rgreening> experiments are meant for learning
<rgreening> yep
<agateau> hopefully
<rgreening> maybe Riddelll will weigh in
<rgreening> :P
 * rgreening thinks not
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> agateau: any progress on the indicator being able to re-hide the window :) or any progress on getting kmail to open?
 * rgreening would like akregator support in the indicator too
<agateau> i have been a bit side-tracked with powerdevil stuff, but I hope to fix kmail bug this evening,
<agateau> or tomorrow morning
 * rgreening would like the re-size handle to work too
<rgreening> cool
<agateau> hehe, don't worry, I noted all your reports
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> you are the man
<agateau> thanks!
<rgreening> agateau: going to UDS?
<agateau> rgreening: it's my duty to go :)
<agateau> sure will be there
<rgreening> cool. karaoke :P
<agateau> was thinking the same thing
<rgreening> no barbie girl though..
<rgreening> haha
<agateau> need to train a bit this time :)
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> I think we need guitar hero
 * rgreening is tempted to bring mime
 * rgreening starts practicing with "Ring of Fire" by Johnny Cash
<agateau> I am afraid my prefered songs aren't available as karaoke titles
<nixternal> hola kubuntu
<nixternal> i must say, power devil has been impressive thus far on my laptop...first time I went to battery on this thing in a long time, and the uptime is actually impressive
<maco> nixternal: does suspend from it work?
<nixternal> I am afraid to test that :)
<nixternal> after my debian svn checkout completes I will give it a try
<maco> i can only suspend using "sudo pm-suspend --auto-quirks"  if i try to use the kubuntu gui, it just locks the screen without suspending
<nixternal> Intel chipset, so I don't see why it wouldn't
<maco> so is mine
<nixternal> well then
<maco> suspend works just fine
<maco> but not by pressing the "suspend" button in kde
<nixternal> just logged into my linkedin account that I haven't touched ina  while...and accepted you, my first boss from when I got out of the navy, and a bunch of other people
<nixternal> ok, let me try this suspend button
<nixternal> brb
<maco> yeah just got the email
<nixternal> 'Suspend to disk' seems to have suspended just fine
 * nixternal tries to turn it back on
<nixternal> Waking up. Please wait...
<nixternal> it's alive! though I don't think it is going to work as it didn't ask for my encryption password
<nixternal> whoa, it does work
<ScottK> davmor2: Re Bigger.  Talk to Riddelll.
<Riddelll> hmm?
<davmor2> Riddelll: power button needs to be bigger than it is for those with less than perfect eyesight
<Riddelll> which power button?
<davmor2> Riddelll: kne
<Riddelll> which power button in kne?
<maco> nixternal: i was doing suspend to ram
<Riddelll> the logout/turnoff applet?
<davmor2> Riddelll: both really
<davmor2> 4 pixels isn't good for bad eyes honest
<Riddelll> no easy answer for that, it needs a patch or something to make it have a horizontal layout option I think
<yuriy> is this the lock/logout applet or a different one?
<yuriy> that one does adapt to the height it's in
<Riddelll> yuriy: that's the problem, the panel is only 16 pixels high so the buttons are only 8 pixels high
<Riddelll> which is far too small to see what they are
<yuriy> but it should be using the horizontal layout at that height
<yuriy> oh nevermind, it doesn't do it. coulda sworn i saw it do that before
 * rgreening likes it small like that haha
<yuriy> there's definitely a bug about it on b.k.o
<davmor2> yuriy, Riddelll, ScottK: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/knedesk.png to give you an idea
<ScottK> davmor2: I get the problem, just don't know that to do to solve it.  Honestly I usually just touch the actual power button on my netbook.
<davmor2> ScottK: that fine I only added you so we were all on the same page :)
<davmor2> Riddell, yuriy: also that image is actually slighty bigger than it is on the screen by about a 1/3
<nixternal> maco: suspend to ram just worked as well, as I forgot my lappy was on battery and it kicked in
<Quintasan> Riddell: took long enough, up on REVU
<yuriy> just saw the pre-kdm splash screen for the first time. wasn't the least bit helpful
<yuriy> fun part is without usplash, i see the shell login prompt for several seconds and think something failed badly
<neversfelde> I need some help with bug 432775
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432775 in ebook-tools "Main inclusion request for ebook-tools" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432775
<neversfelde> I do not know, which solution is the best, probably another MIR?
<a|wen> oh my, launchpad is really under maintenance now
<a|wen> half the buttons disappear on mouse-over ... makes it kind of hard navigating
<a|wen> neversfelde: i take that it simply builds against the libepub? and that epub-utils isn't needed for anything in regards to kdegraphics
<neversfelde> yes, so leave the binary in universe?
<a|wen> i would say so
<neversfelde> ok, sounds good, I will test, if okular works with epub files, without ebook-utils installed
<a|wen> it should ... it should just depend on libepub0 (automatically from the shlibs expansion) after building againgst libepub-dev
<neversfelde> a|wen: thanks
<a|wen> yw
#kubuntu-devel 2009-09-24
<sobi> Where can i find config-file on my file system for grub 1.97 included in Kubuntu 9.10 alpha6 ?
<sobi> just need edit system-choosing delay time
<neversfelde> sobi: probably better to ask in #ubuntu
<txwikinger> ScottK: bug 435554
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435554 in ichthux-meta "Need sponsorship for upload of new package of ichthux-meta" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435554
<shtylman> launchpad changed...
<shtylman> this is new...
<txwikinger> shtylman: yes.. they just did it
<shtylman> fncy
<shtylman> *fancy
<maco> nixternal: hrm. last night, mine turned off when the battery ran out instead of suspending. also, the battery has been at "81%" all day, even after being unplugged for an hour and also after charging for 7 hours
<neversfelde> maco: I probably had the same problem, but I think it was fixed after restarting
<ScottK> txwikinger: I'll have a look.
<txwikinger> thanks ScottK
<rgreening> ScottK: will we have a netbook seed for moblin? Just saw an announcement about Dell and mini 10v with moblin and Ubuntu Netbook Remix...
<ScottK> There is a Moblin image for Karmic.  I understand it's intended as a developer preview only.
<rgreening> ScottK: http://www.workswithu.com/2009/09/23/dell-canonical-introduce-ubuntu-moblin-remix/
<nixternal> how come when I open a link from konsole for arora it freezes for a bit before loading the whole page? is this just me or is it everyone?
<txwikinger> hi nixternal
<nixternal> hola
<txwikinger> ¿Que me quentas?
<ScottK> txwikinger: Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Ubuntu.
<txwikinger> ScottK: Thanks for your help
<ScottK> No problem.
<micmord> kdebase-workspace-bin: Depends: kdebase-workspace-data (= 4:4.3.1-0ubuntu6) but 4:4.3.1-0ubuntu5 is to be installed.
<a|wen> micmord: most likely transient .,.
<a|wen> micmord: wait till later today/tomorrow and it has hopefully fixed itself magically
<kjeldahl> Can anybody help getting a desktop back after dist-upgrade (breaking kdebase-workspace stuff)?
<kjeldahl> Anybody have kdebase-workspace-data=4:4.3.1-0ubuntu6 around so I can have my desktop back?
<kjeldahl> (to match kdebase-workspace-bin..0ubuntu6)
<Riddelll> kjeldahl: amd64?
<kjeldahl> Riddelll: Yes.
<Riddelll> mm, I see the issue
<kjeldahl> Any easy solutions? It's been a looong time since I used the linux console... ;-)
<kjeldahl> If other people are as reckless as me, there are going to be quite a few linux console users soon... ;-)
<Riddelll> just need to wait for the fix I'm afraid
<Riddelll> which is now uploaded and should take an hour or two
<kjeldahl> Ok, excellent. Thanks.
<kjeldahl> Want to clue me in on what went wrong (so I learn to stay away from bleeding edge the next time)?
<Riddelll> it didn't compile on i386 where the -data package is compiled, so there was version skew and it couldn't get installed
<Riddelll> Quintasan: meh, Dooble has screwy licencing :(
<neversfelde> where is the Report Bug button in launchpad now? :)
<davmor2> neversfelde: still there just points the the recommended way of reporting bugs
<davmor2> neversfelde: for quick reports just type ubuntu-bug name_of_app then just add the extra info as required
<neversfelde> davmor2: that's for apport, right?
<davmor2> neversfelde: new apport yes
<neversfelde> mhh, do I have to install the package, that has the bug?
<davmor2> normally yes.  neversfelde however if you go to the redirect page at the bottom there are instructions for what to do if ubuntu-bug can't help and then you can manually add the info like before
<neversfelde> well, I should do it, because I cannot file a bug for a package synced from debian :)
<agateau> Riddelll: New kmail patchset for indicators available from http://people.canonical.com/~agateau/indicate/index.html
<agateau> should fix all bugs reported by rgreening
<kjeldahl1> Ridelll: Just got some updates, new kdm etc, but installing kubuntu-desktop still fails due to the kdebase-workspace-{bin,data} mixup. If you've fixed it, what updates should I look for? I really miss a desktop...
<sebas> Is it possible to hide blocked updates from the update notifier?
<sebas> Right now it shows up when there are blocked updates only
<sebas> So essentially it says "install updates, but you cannot install the updates that are available" -- usability problem
<sebas> essentially, blocked updates shouldn't be marked as available
<ScottK> neversfelde: I think the plan is that if they make it hard enough to file bugs, eventually the number will go down.
<Quintasan> Riddell: I will poke them today
<jussi01> sebas: +1
<savasten> Any word on kdebase-workspace-data?
<kjeldahl1> No, not working yet. Ridelll said a fix was posted, but if it was it didn't work.
<kjeldahl1> (assuming it hasn't spent more than three hours getting here)
<jussi01> I guess its possible it hasnt built yet...
<jussi01> looks like it failed to build : https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/4:4.3.1-0ubuntu7/+build/1259483
<jussi01> Riddelll: have you noticed that?
<kjeldahl1> That explains things. I'll keep trying. Thanks.
<Riddelll> jussi01: mm ok, uploading fix
<savasten> That explains i386 what about amd64?
<Riddelll> amd64 issue is caused by i386 build failure
<savasten> Good to know.
<Quintasan> oh god, srsly fcked up licensing
<Riddelll> Quintasan: isn't it just
<Riddelll> quite a shame that
<maco> seriously, this power management thingy is getting annoying. it now says "empty battery" when its been plugged in for 6 hours
<Riddelll> it needs the licencing for the icons clarified (although I don't know why it includes a dozen different icons themes)
<Riddelll> and it needs to be sure it follows its own licence for multiverse
<Quintasan> Riddell: AFAIK all icons but everaldo's are GPL-2
<Riddelll> Quintasan: tango isn't
<Riddelll> there's also no GPL copy included
<Quintasan> well I need to poke them. I got the source from SVN
<Quintasan> I hope they have irc channel
<Riddelll> I don't think so
<Riddelll> the guy likes to chat to me on gmail talk
<rgreening> maco: I have the same isue on my Acer 6930.
<Riddelll> agateau: kdepim patches uploaded
<agateau> Riddelll: thanks!
<agateau> rgreening: this is for you ^
<rgreening> maco: Sometimes when I am updating, it starts working again (due to one of the underlying services being restarted)
<agateau> should fix your problem with kmail and indicators
<rgreening> agateau: you are awesome
<agateau> tell this to the plasma devs :)
<rgreening> agateau: now.. how about akregator :)
<agateau> too late for Karmic I think
<rgreening> agateau: lol.. you need to do a screencast showing how it all works...
<rgreening> agateau: nah, not too late huh Riddelll... we have a standing FFe for KDE :P
<agateau> screencast could be a good idea, if I find the time
 * rgreening thinks making akregator work would be the fashizzel
 * agateau wonders what fashizzel can be
<rgreening> agateau: I think a screencast would allow everyone to see how smooth it all looks in comparison.
<agateau> I agree
<rgreening> agateau: fashizzel, shiz, da bomb, dope, rad == awesome
<rgreening> :P
<agateau> oh ok
<rgreening> got to love gang slang
<rgreening> agateau: maybe we can do a pod cast on the notifications :P  talk with Nick Ali...
<agateau> hehe
<Quintasan> Riddell: about UDS - I need to ask my parents for permission first but I think they will agree. I would need passport, signed permission to attending, what else?
<Riddelll> Quintasan: to be free on the dates and to be picked for sponsorship (I just forward the names)
<Quintasan> Hmm, okay, I'm going to ask them when my dad's back
<davmor2> Hey guys on kde's nm why does it ask for the phone number of my 3g dongle?
<Riddelll> davmor2: it doesn't have a built in list like nm-applet does
<Riddelll> davmor2: do you know the number?
<davmor2> Riddelll: Of course not and no
<davmor2> Riddelll: this was on kne but I'm firing up a kubuntu to see if it is the same
<Riddelll> it is the same
<davmor2> Riddelll: I'll let you know in a minute then but the basic section lists phone number which I'm assuming is for if your connecting via your phone
<kjeldahl> Anybody want to point me where to read up on package propagation, or "how to get updates faster" (finding an updated mirror or similar) with Ubuntu?
<JontheEchinda> The fix is still building: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/4:4.3.1-0ubuntu8
<kjeldahl> Jon: Thanks.
<Riddelll> I can tell kdebase-workspace compiled this time, rosetta is spamming me to hell
 * kjeldahl grins
<davmor2> Riddelll: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/3g.png  is what I get
<Riddelll> txwikinger_work: are you wanting to come to UDS?
<txwikinger_work> Riddelll: I am thinking about it
<davmor2> Riddelll: setup a rosetta folder and a mail rule and ignore it ;)
<davmor2> Riddelll: what do you want me to do about the loveliness that assumes my 3g dongle is a phone then?
<davmor2> Riddelll: Bug 436020
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436020 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement "kde network-manager should make 3g dongles easier to connect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436020
<EagleScreen> logout button can be added to the desktop
<kjeldahl> Just got the bugfixes and kubuntu-desktop seems to install fine again. Hopefully my desktop will be back when I arrive at the office tomorrow. Thank you for helping out.
<Quintasan> Riddell: Hmm, there will be no problems with my parents, but I need a vista to pass the border :/
<Quintasan> lol, visa*
<rgreening> Quintasan: sure XP wont work
<rgreening> haha
<Quintasan> xD
<rgreening> :P
<dendrobates> Riddell: is any one working on making the 3g experience using knetworkmanager  more friendly like nm-applet?  I'm considering working on it, but I don't want to step on any toes.
<Quintasan> oh man, it sucks
<Quintasan> hell yeah, nearest embassy ~= 350km :/
<neversfelde> MIR for libepub-dev was approved and it will be in main, after the first package depends on it bug 432775
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432775 in ebook-tools "Main inclusion request for ebook-tools" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432775
<neversfelde> okular build fine with it, but unfortunately there is a bug in libepub0 and it requires a fix bug 435826
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435826 in ebook-tools "okular cannot parse the structure of an epub document" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435826
<ScottK> Do we have a fix for it?
<neversfelde> so although ebook-tools is still in universe, I guess it needs a sponsor for main. I am not sure, if the changes would affect the approval for main?
<neversfelde> ScottK: a debdiff is attached to the bug report
<rgreening> ScottK: have you tried the ubiquity under netbook? Fonts are huge..I think we need an adjustment for the font settings reapplied (seems that are not applied anymore)
<ScottK> rgreening: I did a reinstall for Alpha 6.  It didn't seem particularly huge then.
<ScottK> I'd ask shtylman.
<rgreening> ScottK: Im doing a daily from today...
<rgreening> ScottK: but I remember it being this way for a while.
<rgreening> ScottK: are we sure we have the fonts adjusted for netbook?
<ScottK> rgreening: In Ubiquity, no.  shtylman discussed maybe having a way to discover a small screen and then use different CSS.
<rgreening> ScottK: ah... I would have though it got hints from system as CSS should use relative and not fixed sizes (like 0.5em for example rather than 7pt)
<rgreening> shtylman: ^^
<ScottK> rgreening: I'd have thought I don't know a thing about it and you should ask shtylman.
<rgreening> ScottK: I asked u for default system settings if it was applied for knds... :P
<rgreening> hmm.. yeah, all fonts in system settings are at 7 point.... small should technically be smaller than the others though... heh
 * rgreening check konq
<rgreening> ScottK: konqueror fonts need adjusting... medium = 12 and min = 7... should be smaller to be consistent I guess...
<rgreening> ScottK: is the clock (time) in your netbook titlebar cut off? If so, try setting smal font to 6pt and see if it fixes it. I think we should adjust small to be 6pt
<ScottK> rgreening: It is.
<ScottK> Sounds readonable to me.
<rgreening> ScottK: ok, what package is that.... kubuntu netbook default settings? correct?
<rgreening> I can try and make the change
<ScottK> rgreening: Yes.
<rgreening> ok.. getting now
<ScottK> Riddelll: I'm taking the ebook-tools upload for neversfelde.  Will you promote it so okular can build-depend on it.
<neversfelde> kdegraphics is ready, so I can push it to bzr, if patched ebook-tools goes into the archive
<ScottK> neversfelde: Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<neversfelde> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> neversfelde: BTW, don't mention the maintainer change in debian/changelog.
<chrisinajar> So I'm settings up a kde4 development environment to do some work on it, this will be in paralell with the 9.10 alpha kde 4 packages... My plan is to use kdesvn-build and install it into my home directory and make a script to enter that environment for running things... Is there anything I should keep in mind or a better way to manage the environment that you guys generally use?
<rgreening> ScottK: committed knds small font fix (marked 9.10.10 as UNRELEASED).. so, feel free to upload at leisure...
<neversfelde> ScottK: ok
<neversfelde> there was an error with debuild, so I had to change the maintainer
<ScottK> neversfelde: You were correct to change it, it just didn't need mentioning in the changelog.
<neversfelde> I learned, that everything has to be in changelog :D. I will not mention it in future anymore.
<ScottK> This one is specifically called out in Ubuntu Policy as not needed.
<neversfelde> ok
<skreech> Does Koala ship with kopete-krunner ?
<jussi01> !info kopete-krunner karmic
<ubottu> Package kopete-krunner does not exist in karmic
<jussi01> skreech: doesnt look promising...
<JontheEchinda> !info plasma-runner-kopete
<ubottu> Package plasma-runner-kopete does not exist in jaunty
<JontheEchinda> !info plasma-runner-kopete karmic
<ubottu> plasma-runner-kopete (source: plasma-runner-kopete): Start chat with your Kopete contacts using KRunner. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<JontheEchinda> not by default
<rgreening> hmm. ScottK the small font changed worked on the live usb... does seem todo anything for me after install... but it is a saner default I believe...
<rgreening> s/does/doesn't/
<skreech> JontheEchinda: see that's why I want a kubuntu-komplete package :(
<spstarr> nice
<spstarr> someone is doing nightly mesa PPAs
<ScottK> rgreening: Maybe you could see if notmart will help you figure out the problem where only one app per catagory gets remembered in favorites for the app picker.
<rgreening> hehe
<Riddelll> ScottK: nothing about ebook in New, what should I be looking for?
* Riddelll changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Brr, Beta Freeze | Feature and UI Freeze in effect | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
* Riddelll changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Brr, Beta Freeze, Feature and UI Freeze in effect | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<neversfelde> mhh, I hoped that the epub support could go in before :/
<Riddelll> neversfelde: we can sneak it in, but I'm not quite sure what needs doing
<neversfelde> Riddelll: bug 435826 was already marked as fixed released, does that mean that it is in the archive?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435826 in ebook-tools "okular cannot parse the structure of an epub document" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435826
<Riddelll> neversfelde: looks like it is but it's in universe, do you know if there's a MIR?
<neversfelde> Riddelll: yes, pitti approved it and said that libepub0 and libepub-dev will go to main, when there is a package that depends on it
<neversfelde> one moment, I will search the bug report
<neversfelde> Riddelll: bug 432775
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432775 in ebook-tools "Main inclusion request for ebook-tools" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432775
<neversfelde> so if everything is ok, kdegraphics with epub support is in bzr
<rgreening> yay
<neversfelde> something is wrong with the import filter for ms documents for koffice 2.1 beta, I get a lot of mails about it here :)
<neversfelde> vorian: ping
<ScottK> Riddelll: I accepted ebook-tools (since it was still in Universe).  It needs to get promoted so we can build-depend on it.
 * JontheEchinda thinks bug 436088 could be an indicator issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436088 in kdepim "kmail crashed with SIGSEGV in QString::replace()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436088
<JontheEchinda> That backtrace is huge liek xbox
<Quintasan|Szel> Riddelll: I have my parents aprroval. Please put me on the list
<ScottK> Quintasan|Szel: There is a form to fill out.
<Quintasan|Szel> oh
<Quintasan|Szel> Quintasan: ^
<skreech> Sign here here here here there in blood here and here with this special pen
<ScottK> Quintasan|Szel: Check Jono's blog.  It's got a link to where you have to fill it out.
<Quintasan|Szel> skreech: Sounds good too me :D
<Quintasan|Szel> to*
 * Quintasan|Szel looks around for a razor
<skreech> Use apacehelogger. He's sharp
<neversfelde> should ebook-tools in bug 345672 also be marked with fixed released?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345672 in ebook-tools "Okular epub support missing" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345672
 * Quintasan|Szel grabs apachelogger
<Quintasan|Szel> Where? :P
<ScottK> neversfelde: It should be fix released in epub-tools, but not KDE
<neversfelde> ScottK: not KDE?
<skreech> Ah!
<skreech> ksnapshot not being on Printscreen
<skreech> That's a paperkut
<Quintasan|Szel> skreech: +1
<Quintasan|Szel> also Kickoff should be under win/meta key
<Monika|K> but ksnapshot is on printscreen
<ScottK> neversfelde: kdegraphics.  It should be open against that until it's fixed there.
<skreech> It is for me because I set it manually
<Monika|K> does it still make sense to report paperKuts? now that there is the freeze?
<Monika|K> skreech on a fresh install of Jaunty ksnapshot is on printscreen, too ... is it not anymore on karmic?
<ScottK> Stuff like that we can possibly fix post-beta.
<Quintasan|Szel> Well. I'm going to bed, tomorrow ain't Saturday :<
<Quintasan|Szel> Night everyone
<neversfelde> ScottK: it was marked fixed released automatically from janitor
<Riddelll> Quintasan: added, don't know when we'll hear who gets chosen
<yuriy> qyoto package is broken
<yuriy> it looks for libqyotoshared.so but it's called libqyoto.so
<yuriy> wow new LP looks pretty bad, i thought it was just konqueror/arora
<yuriy> bug 419771 ^
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419771 in kdebindings "Missing symlink/misplaced file in libqyoto4.4-cil" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419771
<yuriy> from #kde-bindings (thought i'd relay directly) "and if it isn't properly found, then go yell at the ubuntu packagers for screwing it up - and just gently tell them to take the working things from debian.
<ScottK> Who was that?
<yuriy> pusling
<ScottK> Figures
<yuriy> don't know anything about him
<ScottK> He's a Debian KDE DD and not famous for his people skills.
#kubuntu-devel 2009-09-25
<JontheEchinda> Huh, I guess kdebindings didn't get merged this cycle. Or last cycle for that matter
<Riddelll> JontheEchinda: I've never managed to merge it, it's so fragile it just breaks
<JontheEchinda> unfortunately :(
<JontheEchinda> anybody who's touched it runs away screaming in pain
<dtchen> try eclipse
 * ScottK has tried to merge it (bindings) too
<nixternal> dtchen: www.eclipse.org - binaries, much simpler :p
<ScottK> Riddelll: It looks like libepub-dev and  libepub0 on powerpc did not get promoted along with the other archs, so kdegraphics is depwait on powerpc.  Would you please promote them?
<ScottK> Riddelll: Also i386 live CD is oversized.  I looked at the seeds and didn't have any great ideas.
<rgreening> ScottK: did the dbg syms get removed from Amarok? that would help if they have not,,,
<ScottK> No idea.
<ScottK> Good question though.
<rgreening> I think that was what Jontheechidna was saying the other day
<savasten> Riddelll: Thank You for fixing the kdebase-workspace-data build issue.
<jussi01> Riddelll: or whomever is responsible for kpresenter youve got a slight packaging error:
<jussi01> Unpacking replacement kpresenter-data ...
<jussi01> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kpresenter-data_1%3a1.6.3-7ubuntu9_all.deb (--unpack):
<jussi01>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/pixmaps/kpresenter.xpm', which is also in package kpresenter-kde4 1:2.0.2-2ubuntu1
<jussi01> (on karmic)
<Quintasan|Szel> hiho
<skreech> Hi
<skreech> jussi01: Which Koffice package?
<jussi01>  kpresenter-data?
<jussi01> skreech: read again? :D
<skreech> Sorry version
 * jussi01 points up....
<skreech> !info kpresenter-data karmic
<ubottu> kpresenter-data (source: koffice): data files for KPresenter presentation program. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-7ubuntu9 (karmic), package size 1858 kB, installed size 3848 kB
<skreech> ok
<jussi01> /var/cache/apt/archives/kpresenter-data_1%3a1.6.3-7ubuntu9_all.deb
<skreech> Yeah Was just checking on something
<Riddelll> yay, DVDs aren't oversized!
<Riddelll> ScottK: CDs have language packs on now so that can be shoved about to fix oversizing
 * Riddelll does so
<agateau> Riddelll: it seems latest Konversation does not have the indicator configuration ui
<agateau> Riddelll: can you confirm this on your machine?
<Riddelll> agateau: not currently, I'm testing upgrades
<agateau> Riddelll: ok
<agateau> rebuilding from source seems to bring it back though,
<agateau> so maybe it was an issue with the build machine
<markey> hi all
<markey> since the latest karmic update my sblive sound output seems broken
<markey> can't play anything
<markey> hm with pulseaudio it works
<markey> thanks for including taglib 1.6 and the new taglib-extras :)
<markey> works fine with amarok 2.2
<Riddelll> agateau: where should I see MI configuration in konversation?  as a separate "tab" in Settings -> Configure Konversation ?
<agateau> Riddelll: there should be an item near the osd item in the tree on the left
<Riddelll> agateau: I agree it's not there
<Riddelll> agateau: recompiling does no good either
<Riddelll> all the patches are applied though
<agateau> strange,
<Riddelll> agateau: what version did you recompile?
<agateau> it fixed it here
<agateau> 1.2~beta1
<Riddelll> agateau: how did you recompile it?  just with debuild?
<agateau> Riddell: no, I was getting ready to hack on it,
<agateau> so I applied the patches with quilt and build it manually
<Riddelll> agateau: I can't get it to appear even doing what you say, quilt manually and compiling by hand
<Riddelll> is there some build dep it's missing?
<Riddelll> it says --   found indicate-qt, version 0.2.1
<agateau> should be good then
<agateau> I copied the debian/ dir from bzr, maybe it's fixed there?
<jussi01> Real quick question, when something is fixed upstream, should it be marked as fix commited on LP's ubuntu package? or wait till it hits ubuntu?
<jussi01> Im asking re: bug 375745
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375745 in pioneers "unable to register clients with pioneers-server in jaunty" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375745
<a|wen-dtu> has anyone tested the new kbluetooth? http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kbluetooth?content=112110
<Riddelll> jussi01: I think ideally it would be linked to an upstream bug and that marked as fix comitted
<Riddelll> but you'd need to ask a bug squad type to know
<a|wen-dtu> jussi01: i would use "triaged" in that case
<Riddelll> a|wen-dtu: we have 0.4~beta1b in the archive, tonio put it there, no idea if it works or if kblueplugd is needed
<jussi01> a|wen-dtu: I dont want to step on anyones toes, hence Im asking (I didnt put it like it is, so Im wondering on what the normal course of action is)
<a|wen-dtu> Riddell: ahh, cool ... time to test how good things work now, when i get home
<Riddelll> a|wen-dtu: do let us know what you find
<a|wen-dtu> jussi01: afaics jechidna does it that way, so i've adopted that ... but many teams have different approaches
<ScottK> Riddelll: Did you get a chance to look at promoting libepub-dev and  libepub0 on powerpc so kdegraphics can build?
<Riddelll> ScottK: oh no, hang on
<Riddelll> ScottK: done
<ScottK> Riddelll: Thanks.
<JontheEchinda> agateau: seen bug 436088? Seems to crash updating the message indicator
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436088 in kdepim "kmail crashed with SIGSEGV in QString::replace()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436088
<JontheEchinda> also, good morning guys :)
<agateau> looking at it
<a|wen-dtu> morning JontheEchinda
<Riddelll> agateau: well it's something to do with 0004-Make-dependency-on-indicate-qt-optional.diff, if I disable that it works
<Riddelll> I'll upload it with that disabled for beta
<agateau> Riddell: ok thanks
<agateau> will look at this patch more closely
<Riddelll> agateau: you said it worked for you so maybe you have a newer version of something (kdelibs, cmake?) than kubuntu karmic does
<agateau> Riddelll: don't think so, but will investigate
<Quintasan> Riddelll: well I'm going to consul to apply for a visa
<kjeldahl> Ridelll: Just a quick thank you. After the fixes built and propagated my desktop was operational again this morning.
<Quintasan> in worst case I won't use it
<Riddelll> Quintasan: where are you based?
<Riddelll> kjeldahl: phew
<Quintasan> Riddelll: Poland
 * kjeldahl grins
<Riddelll> agateau: I don't suppose you know of a way to make a kconf_update script run only after another kconf_update script has run?
<agateau> Riddelll: you don't suppose well :/
<Quintasan> Riddelll: I'm going out, brb
<Quintasan|Szel> back :p
 * Quintasan|Szel has few packages planned to go into 10.04
<agateau> Riddelll: when you have time, I released a new libindicate-qt, which should help KDE applications running on GNOME
<agateau> nothing urgent though
<Riddelll> agateau: after beta then
<agateau> ok
<Riddelll> shtylman: any update on bug 424132 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424132 in openoffice.org "[kubuntu] OOo KDE file dialog is utterly broken." [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424132
<Riddelll> yuriy: do you know if apport got fixed?
<agateau> Riddelll: new kmail patchset,
<agateau> should fix bug 436088
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436088 in kdepim "kmail crashed with SIGSEGV in QString::replace()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436088
<Riddelll> agateau: is this important for beta?
<agateau> Riddelll: I think so
<Riddelll> ok I'll update
<agateau> I could not reproduce unfortunately, but quite a few people reported crash on startup
<agateau> was wondering if it was simpler for you to have one big patch, or separate smaller ones?
<Riddelll> well smaller ones are nicer until they start overlapping each other
<Riddelll> either way is fine though
<agateau> I kept them small because I believe it's easier to review for upstream,
<agateau> but they overlap a lot
<agateau> since I automated a bit the patchset generation, I could easily generate splitted and solid patches at once, if it's useful
<Riddelll> I think it's fine as it is with split ones
<agateau> ok
<ryanakca> nixternal: Around? (if not, disregard)
<yuriy> Riddelll: the first part of the fix got applied afaik. still haven't tested if the pyqt problem is fixed
<nixternal> ryanakca: ya
<ryanakca> nixternal: OK. I'm trying to see if I could get you to give an ack on getting the kubuntu wiki theme onto help.ubuntu.com/community instead of waiting for mdke to show up. Just a sec
<nixternal> haha, right... matt is gonna be afk a bit since he lost irc on his server host
<ryanakca> nixternal: *twiddles while waiting*, oh, and Re: your GTD blog post... have you tried yokadi ? I'm sure agateau could give you a great marketing speel on it. I like it.
<agateau> :)
<nixternal> yokadi..that's what that one was called
<nixternal> is that the cli one?
<nixternal> I remember trying it when it first came out
<ryanakca> nixternal: Yes
<agateau> doesn't support multiple machines yet :/
<nixternal> might have to check it out again...I have been using todo.sh which isn't to shabby
<nixternal> agateau: that's fine, as it run it on my server that I am constantly ssh'd into
<agateau> give it a try then!
<nixternal> though, i really want something i can use my blackberry with as well...and it seems all of the gui apps that will allow that, are just to much
<nixternal> though I can ssh into my server with my blackberry too :)
<Riddelll> 15:32 < pitti> Riddelll: ubuntu-bug works fine on KNE for me; I get an "ICE default IO handler error" thing on stderr, but it collects info, uploads to LP, opens brwoser
<Riddelll> yuriy: ^^
<Riddelll> so that's sorted
<yuriy> Riddelll: but does the process still hang afterwards?
<Riddelll> allow me to cross channel paste that
<Riddelll> 15:38 < pitti> hm, it just goes back to the terminal
<Riddelll> 15:38 < pitti> as it should
<Riddelll> yuriy: any further questions you can ask yourself on #ubuntu-desktop :)
<tseliot> is anyone affected by bug #428662 here?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428662 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "kdm crashes system on logout" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428662
<yuriy> Riddelll: well, great then
<Riddelll> tseliot: moi
<tseliot> Riddelll: can you test the package in my PPA, please? https://launchpad.net/~albertomilone/+archive/x-testing/+packages
<Riddelll> trying
<tseliot> thanks
<Riddelll> tseliot: it stops X crashing
<Riddelll> I don't get back to KDM though, but I think that's another bug
<tseliot> Riddelll: do you get a black screen?
<Riddelll> black screen with mouse cursor
<tseliot> right, I can reproduce the same behaviour here
<Riddelll> tseliot: but that's KDE bug I believe, and having fixed the X bug we can start to look at that one
<tseliot> Riddelll: ok, can you add a comment in the bug report and maybe add a task for kdm, please?
 * tseliot agrees that it doesn't look like an X bug
<Riddelll> JontheEchinda: do you know the bug number for failing to complete logout?
<JontheEchinda> oh! there was one, actually
<JontheEchinda> apparently kdm should be trying to restart itself even if X does crash
<JontheEchinda> bug 432521
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432521 in kdebase-workspace "kdm does not restart X server (that crashed on logout)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432521
<Riddelll> well that's not what I'm looking for,  it doesn't crash now with tseliot's fix :)
<JontheEchinda> all others, when investigated, had X crashing and were redirected to -intel
 * nixternal notes that with the upstart script he wrote, you can log out successfully
<nixternal> Tonio_ can verify that as well
<Riddelll> nixternal: did you pass that by keybuk?
<nixternal> it is rough and I wanted to pass it by you first
<nixternal> it is really just the meat and potatos of the init.d script, just inside an upstart script
<nixternal> thing is...i can't remember wth I put it
 * nixternal notes grepping #kubuntu-devel for upstart starts in 2006 :/
<Tonio_> nixternal: I didn't notice any trouble indeed...
<Riddelll> tseliot: will you upload this now?
<Tonio_> nixternal: any reason for not going with your upstart script by default ?
<Riddelll> nixternal: I'm not really the expert on converting init.d to upstart
<tseliot> Riddelll: if you're referring to my fix, then yes
<Riddelll> tseliot: let me know when it's up and I can approve it
<nixternal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/272479/
<nixternal> there it is :)
<tseliot> Riddelll: great, thanks, let me attach a debdiff
<nixternal> keybuk and I discussed adding some feature to it, but I will have to query him for more info on that, but it does work right now
<nixternal> thank god I found that pastebin link, as it was on my desktop which I reformatted yesterday :)
<nixternal> I know the author part is incorrect, so that can be moved...I found out you can't leave those tags blank, otherwise the script doesn't work :)
<ryanakca> nixternal: Hmmm... think that the background gradient on the pages should be longer? It fits fully in my browser window... but on long pages, you end up with just a light blue background when you scroll down a window's worth... Maybe make it smoother/more gradual?
<nixternal> ryanakca: that is up to you...it doesn't bother me to be honest..but if you can make it prettier, I am always down for that :)
<ryanakca> *nod*
<ryanakca> Riddelll: The wikitheme is now applied on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ :D
<tseliot> Riddelll: ok, done
<Riddelll> tseliot: uploaded
<tseliot> Riddelll: thanks a lot :-)
<Riddelll> I think it's you who should be thanked
<tseliot> ;)
<Riddelll> nixternal: did you find the KDM upstart-ification?
<JontheEchinda> he pastebin'd it a few minutes ago
<Riddelll> so he did
 * rgreening wishes my usb sticjk would start magically working again... stupid hal/devkit/udev/mountall silliness with this Acer 6930...
<Riddelll> nixternal: so what do I need to do to get this upstart script working?
<Riddelll> I put it in /etc/init/kdm.conf but nothing happens
<Riddelll> Tonio_: do you know?
<nixternal> Riddelll: you need to add a link for kdm in /etc/init.d/ to point to /lib/init/upstart-job
<nixternal> /etc/init.d/kdm -> /lib/init/upstart-job
<Riddelll> done that too
<nixternal> and yes, /etc/init/kdm.conf
<Riddelll> and delete the kdm link in /etc/rc2.d ?
<nixternal> I didn't delete that when I tried iirc
<nixternal> argh kontact doesn't nothing but crash
<Riddelll> nixternal: there was a kdepim upload a couple of hours ago
 * nixternal checks
<Tonio_> Riddelll: you need to create a /etc/init.d/kdm link pointing to /lib/init/upstart-job
<Tonio_> Riddelll: then it'll be started and kdm.conf is used
<Riddelll> I also need a copy of nixternal's script that hasn't been mangled with windows lineendings by a stupid pastebin
<nixternal> Riddelll: you can select the raw version there that removes the lines :)
<nixternal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/272479/plain/
<Riddelll> no it still adds Windows line endings
<nixternal> even if you save it?
<Riddelll> yes
<Riddelll> which seems to confuse upstart
<nixternal> interesting
<Riddelll> almost all pastebins do that, it's very annoying
<nixternal> fix it now for you
<nixternal> Riddelll: http://www.nixternal.com/files/kdm.conf
<rgreening> sed -i 's/^M//g' kdm
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> sed is your frined
<rgreening> friend even
<nixternal> to late :p
<rgreening> assuming the CTRL-M is the issue (of course use CTRL+V CTRL+M to make the nice ^M
<rgreening> haha
<txwikinger_work> dos2unix?
<txwikinger_work> in the package tofrodos!
<rgreening> what package provides the global keyboard shortcuts? On one system I see Amarok, Chokoq, etc.. on my other, nada... bizarre
<txwikinger_work> lo no se
<neversfelde> vorian: ping
<Riddelll> kdm upstart-ified, let me know of any problems when it appears on the archive mirrors please
<rgreening> cool
<nixternal> Riddelll: I take it that it worked for you then?
<Riddelll> nixternal: after some hackering
<nixternal> Riddelll: what kind of hackering?
<maco> is kmail super-crashy for anyone else today?
<nixternal> maco: yup
<rgreening> yeah... me 2
<maco> well at least there's solidarity
<nixternal> I stopped using it...I was going to play around with it for a while to try a new workflow...needless to say, I have gone back to Mutt..just can't beat Mutt I don't think
<maco> nixternal: ouch http://identi.ca/notice/10734152
<maco> (also: and so does his theme so ni!)
<nixternal> heh, that is a stupid user who hasn't looked at their packaging, nor the patches that came from...umm, well us
<nixternal> and some from opensuse as well
 * nixternal looks to see if the arch packages still have packaged binaries cuz they couldn't figure out cmake with their silly build system
<nixternal> and lets not forget their massive lack of support with chakra and amd64
<nixternal> I run Arch here as well
 * maco starts CentOS VM....please don't OOM
<Riddelll> nixternal: well the invoke-rc.d had to be changed to the upstart command, the old one won't work any more
<Riddelll> nixternal: also, poke about QA feedback plasmoid
<nixternal> ahh, ok...what's up with qa?
<Riddelll> nixternal: No survey available
<nixternal> gotcha
<nixternal> Riddelll: try now
<nixternal> looks like it is working now
<Nightrose> maco: ZUI = zooming user interface
<Nightrose> so the activities zooming out in plasma
<Riddelll> nixternal: great, thanks
<maco> Nightrose: oh. the thing that doesnt work.
<maco> i set different wallpapers on 2 of 'em
<maco> i tried to zoom into a different one...but it always zooms back into the original one....until i rebooted. now its always on either the 3rd or 4th and so my plasmoids are missing :(
<maco> 'course, it *could* be because i dont use kwin...though that wouldnt explain it changing activities over reboot
<nixternal> maco: cool, now instead of them showing off their packaged binaries, they removed their pkgbuilds from svn so you can't see the packaged binaries :p
<nixternal> ie. kdebindings is in shambles there
<maco> nixternal: ok mr. pkgr who uses arch, tell 'im that
<nixternal> don't need to, they already know..that's why their packagers are cool, their users on the other hand...
<Quintasan> wut, stickers? do want
<nixternal> ahaha
<ScottK> Riddelll: Does this mean logout/login should work now?
 * Quintasan takes nixternals stickers
<Quintasan> bwaahahah! :P
<markey> yo
<markey> can we please get rid of PulseAudio?
<markey> I'm not amused by its lackluster performance
<markey> nor do I need it
<markey> my soundcard can do hardware mixing
<markey> alas, karmic no longer likes to access it directly
<markey> I'd like to access my card directly
<ScottK> markey: Kubuntu doesn't use it.
<a|wen> markey: just stay away from gnome-apps pulling it in
<markey> since the latest karmic updates I can't access the emu10k1 directly
<markey> the device is not accessible via phonon
<markey> had to install PulseAudio to get any sound
<a|wen> hmm, doesn't pulseaudio access the device directly just as you would
<Mamarok> markey: gah, stop that playback it's horrible
<shtylman> rgreening: working on small screen version/workaround and should have something monday evening :)
<markey> a|wen: in theory maybe
 * a|wen just hates flash-plugin blocking his phonon
<Riddelll> ScottK: well it should but it gets stuck for me which I think is another bug we've had for a while in karmic but I couldn't recreate it because it always crashed
<yuriy> gwenview can't save as gif? huh?
<Riddelll> whyever would you want to?
<yuriy> because that's what the source image happened to be
<ScottK> Riddelll: Any objection if I go ahead and put KDE4.2.4 in Jaunty Backports over the weekend?
<nixternal> ScottK: how does Ubuntu do the GNOME releases? are they going to backport 2.28 or will they just release it in a PPA for <Karmic?
<ScottK> nixternal: They don't bother except for LTS releases.
<ScottK> We do a lot more post-release stuff than they do.
<nixternal> so if I am using Jaunty, I am stuck with 2.26 then?
<nixternal> unless I update to Karmic of course
<nixternal> ya, they don't push major releases at all according to lp
<nixternal> so I think what you proposed is good then
<nixternal> do we support bug reports and what not for the PPA?
<nixternal> if not, I think we should disable bug reporting in KDE apps that we serve out of the PPAs
<ScottK> nixternal: Maybe those packages should report to b.k.o.
<nixternal> I don't think they should...before people were filling up b.k.o with bad reports
<ScottK> With the new requirement to report through ubuntu-bug, they won't be able to file reports anyway.
<nixternal> true
#kubuntu-devel 2009-09-26
<nixternal> grr, what happened to pykde4 api docs?
<nixternal> derr
<nixternal> fyi: api.kde.org has the updated api docs for pykde4 under 4.3. It is different, so don't get lost, under the 'Table of Contents' there is a link for 'Class Reference' right before the FAQ
<dtchen> nixternal: i heard a rumour that you're here in columbus, oh
<nixternal> really?
<nixternal> you know a lot of people were sms'ing me, calling me, direct messages via twitter and identi.ca, as well as messaging me on IRC asking where I was at
<dtchen> oh?
<nixternal> ya, I am not in Columbus, I am where all of the cool people are, Chicago!
<ScottK> nixternal: Snow yet?
<nixternal> I wish
<nixternal> soon though, I can feel it in the air
<nixternal> finally getting into the 30s at night
<ScottK> Damn KDE has a lot of packages.
<dtchen> you got that right
 * ScottK is doing KDE 4.2.4 PPA -> Jaunty Backports like I said in his mail today.
<ScottK> So I get to upload all of them ....
<nixternal> oh boy that sounds like a lot of fun
<ScottK> That'd be one word for it.
<ScottK> Not the one I'd pick though.
<eviljussi01> grumble. karmic didnt start x after the last update...
<eviljussi01> who broke it...?
<kjeldahl> If you're on x64, it may be kdebase-workspace related. If so, updating and upgrading should fix it.
<cbr> hello, i updated to latest kdm in karmic
<cbr> but kdm wont start now
<kjeldahl> cbr: amd64 arch? There was a problem which has already been fixed. You may want to try update and upgrade again if you haven't.
<cbr> i38
<cbr> 6
<kjeldahl> Oh, no idea then. Sorry.
<kjeldahl> You sure it is kdm? Does "startx" work?
<cbr> kdm main process terminated with status 1
<cbr> and then it respawns it liek 10 times in 1 second
<cbr> and then says "kdm respawning too fast, stopped"
<kjeldahl> Ok, I have no idea. Sorry.
<cbr> startx starts openbox
<kjeldahl> Then it definitively sounds like a kdm problem yes.
<tsimpson> it could be Bug 437067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437067 in kdebase-workspace "kdm does not start (upstart) - error in /etc/init/kdm.conf" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437067
<cbr> uhm..
<cbr> yup
<cbr> that fixes stuff
 * ScottK suspects nixternal's upstartification of KDM.
<ScottK> Riddell: I did upload almost all of KDE 4.2.4 to jaunty-backports.  I'm just waiting for the last of it to depwait, I'll upload kde4libs, and we'll be off and running.
<ScottK> ryanakca: Would you be able to put an announcement on the web site later today that KDE 4.2.4 for Jaunty has moved from PPA to jaunty-backports (not yet though)
<davidef1986> hi
<davidef1986> i've just updated karmic 9.10 from the repo...
<davidef1986> as the result X no longer start
<ScottK> You aren't the first to report this issue, but there is no resolution at the moment.
 * ScottK wonders if Riddell noticed...
<davidef1986> the init.d script say that i should use start kdm to start it but it doesn't work
<davidef1986> no way ? even manually ?
<davidef1986> atm i started kde using startx
<davidef1986> but i've got some issue with it
<ScottK> Not that I know of, but I haven't had a chance to look into it in detail.
<davidef1986> ok
<davidef1986> is there a change that a later update will fix or it's better to reinstall it ?
<ScottK> It is almost certain a later update will fix it.
<davidef1986> ok so i can wait
<davidef1986> thank you
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: KDM broken - don't update if you haven't | Brr, Beta Freeze, Feature and UI Freeze in effect | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<Zorix> any work around for the kdm problem in karmic?
<yuriy> ScottK: maybe this is Riddell & nixternal's upstart script?
 * yuriy notes not to update today
<ScottK> yuriy: I'm reasonably certain it is, but I've no idea how to fix it.
<kjeldahl> If it's the bug mentioned earlier, symlinking /usr/sbin/kdm to /usr/bin/kdm should work until the fix gets propagated.
<ScottK> Zorix: Not that we know of.  Maybe download the old KDM from launchpad and reinstall it.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Zorix and davidef1986 ^^ suggested workaround
<davidef1986> see
<davidef1986> l'll test on next reboot ;)
<Riddell> KDM broken?
<davidef1986> yes
<Zorix> ScottK, ok good idea i will look for the previous kdm package, thanks
<Riddell> fooey
<kjeldahl> Launchpad bug 437067 in kdebase-workspace "kdm does not start (upstart) - error in /etc/init/kdm.conf" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437067 in kdebase-workspace "kdm does not start (upstart) - error in /etc/init/kdm.conf" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437067
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please accept kde4libs in jaunty-backports.  LP is too broken to do it through the web UI
<Riddell> ok
<nixternal> Riddell: ya, kdm is broken :)  /me thinks it could be the 'exec kdm' part as that is noticibly different from my script
<nixternal> fyi: you can just use 'sudo kdm' for the time being to get in
<Riddell> uploading the fix on bug 437067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437067 in kdebase-workspace "kdm does not start (upstart) - error in /etc/init/kdm.conf" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437067
<nixternal> or startx, or whatever other way you like to get in :)
<nixternal> Riddell: I also noticed all the extra whitespace at the end of the lines in kdm.conf
<nixternal> I just edited my kdm.conf to log back in
<mfraz74> startx doesn't seem to allow the sound to work
<Zorix> modification of kdm.conf to correct the path fixed it
<Zorix> thanks guys
<ScottK> Riddell and nixternal: I was thinking if we set up a separate LP project for our PPA builds, then people could file bugs related to PPA packages there.
<nixternal> +1
<nixternal> Zorix: what path needed fixing? I just woke up so it didn't stick out to me :)
<Riddell> /usr/sbin -> /usr/bin in the first line
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks (for kde4libs)
<nixternal> I looked right past that
<Zorix> yea thats it
<nixternal> Riddell: did you get rid of the "HEED_DEFAULT_DISPLAY_MANAGER=true" line as well?
<nixternal> we don't need that
<yuriy> ScottK: +1 on ppa project
<yuriy> speaking of ppa bugs, nixternal do you know what needs to be removed for bug 415237?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 415237 in kde4libs "Can't report KDE bugs" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/415237
<nixternal> yuriy: yes, but it was decided that we would use apport and redirect all bugs to LP instead of KDE
<nixternal> it is a khelpmenu.cpp hack in kdelibs
<nixternal> kubuntu_51 is the patch iirc
<yuriy> nixternal: but this is on Jaunty
<nixternal> oh, then you can remove that kubuntu_51 lp integration patch
<yuriy> nixternal: is none of that in the regular jaunty packages?
<nixternal> though I don't know if you want to remove all of it, because it also contains the stuff for the translation menu item under help
<nixternal> if you have a link to the .dsc file, I can fix it and upload it if you would like
<yuriy> also i'd looked at that patch and it looks to me like it just removes the menu item
<yuriy> nvm there is the code
<nixternal> hrmm, i wonder if that patch is different than what is in karmic then
<nixternal> ok, groovy
<nixternal> ya, I commented out the lines I replaced, so it is an easy fix
<yuriy> is this in bzr?
<yuriy> so many tools to (re)learn
<nixternal> for karmic it is
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> ya, I need to learn git now it seems
<nixternal> the world is switching to git these days
<ScottK> OK, registered a project: https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa
<ScottK> Gotta run.  I'll work on getting it set up more later.
<Riddell> nixternal: no although I don't think it does anything
<Riddell> I don't think much of that script does anything
<nixternal> it doesn't :) so it can go
<nixternal> Riddell: if it doesn't do much of anything, then the old /etc/init.d/kdm didn't do much of anything
<yuriy> if it doesn't do much of anything, it should be cut down for unnoticeably faster startup :)
<nixternal> so it can be 'exec kdm' and that's it probably, with of course making sure that kdm is the default dm
<Riddell> debian has all this @@@ToBeReplaced stuff which we don't, and I can't remember why we don't, if it's deliberate or accidental
<nixternal> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/278852/
 * nixternal notes that pastebinit is awesome!
<nixternal> that works great :)
<yuriy> building kde4libs expecting it to fail, what fun
<yuriy> well that didn't get very far
<yuriy> how do i add repositories to pbuilder?
<yuriy> oh figured it out
<yuriy> ok no, this isn't quite working
<yuriy> how do i add both the ppa and -updates?
<yuriy> for pbuilder
<Riddell> yuriy: sudo pbuilder login --save-after-login, edit /etc/apt/sources.list; apt-get update; control-d is what I do
<Riddell> nixternal: I'd like to find out why we don't have the @@@ToBeRepaced stuff from Debian in our kdmrc first
<nixternal> I thought we did, at least in the past we did
<Quintasan> Riddell: ping
<yuriy> why does vim require libsqlite o_O
<yuriy> thanks Riddell looks like it's working
<Riddell> Quintasan: hi
<Quintasan> Riddell: my parents wanted to know how I'm going to stay there, do I need to bring my father or mother along?
<Riddell> Quintasan: sponsored guests (and of course there's no guarantee you'll get sponsorship that's still being worked on) get a bed in a hotel
<Riddell> I don't know if canonical has a policy on minors, it's up to you who you bring along as far as I care, how old are you?
<Quintasan> 16
<ScottK> ryanakca brought his Dad to UDS Barcelona.
<Riddell> which in Scotland is the age of legal emancipation so you can jolly well do what you like, the culture and law may be different in the US I don't know
<ScottK> The culture is definitely different (18).
 * ScottK pleads ignorance of the law.
<Quintasan> well, I will talk to my father first, and to my brother then
<Riddell> the other person would have to pay travel, food and accomodation themselves
<Riddell> Quintasan: you should sign up at summit.ubuntu.com if you havn't already
<Quintasan> I should fill out the sponsorship request form?
<Riddell> yes
<Quintasan> The biggest problem now will be getting visa, my sis went to USA few years ago and she told me it take even three month to get a visa :/
<Quintasan> may take*
<nixternal> people just do not listen
<Quintasan> ?
<ScottK> nixternal: I made https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa and put the Ninjas in charge of it.
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Brr, Beta Freeze, Feature and UI Freeze in effect | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<Riddell> ScottK: topic change means you recon KDM got fixed?
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm assuming.
<ScottK> I waited for your fix to build and get published.
<Riddell> anyone out there installed it to check?
<ScottK> Not that I've heard.
<Riddell> saturday night, they're all out partying, geeks weren't like this in my day
<Nightrose> Riddell: missing you in the other channel for dot review ;-)
<Nightrose> http://dot.kde.org/2009/09/26/what-i-did-my-summer-holiday <- finally got it done - let me know when you are editing it  as i asked richmoore too
<ScottK> Nightrose: Nice.  I assume this is the one you said to wait for.
<Nightrose> ScottK: heh nope - that's for the dot
<ScottK> Oh.
<Nightrose> i didn't want you to wait for a specific post
<ScottK> Still nice post.  OK
<Nightrose> more a general thing
<Nightrose> thanks :)
 * Nightrose has to kick some asses though for not playing nice despite promising to...
<Nightrose> hah! actually I don't
 * Nightrose goes and gives out cookies instead
<Nightrose> \o/
#kubuntu-devel 2009-09-27
<refic> ripuliukko
<nixternal> ScottK: groovy on the ppa project....though with the ninjas as a maintainer, I can't help at all :)
<Quintasan> hmm, wtf is with pinentry, kontact propably fails to call it and I can't even input the password to sign my mail :/
<apachelogger> hola
<apachelogger> ScottK: there is something very wrong if we consider "mostly not broken translations"  a good thing
<Quintasan_> damn I can't even sign my mails :/
<apachelogger> Quintasan: did you break it? :P
<Quintasan> nope it was broken
<apachelogger> who broke it then?
<Quintasan> I don't even get a password prompt :S
<Quintasan> dunno
<apachelogger> fancy
 * apachelogger loves when stuff breaks for no apparent reason 
<Quintasan> Kontact says: "Signing failed: Bad password" instead of asking me for a password :D
 * apachelogger also loves the ongoing step-child discussion
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well either you dont have an agent, or it is the wrong one or the agent itself is broken
<apachelogger> that is an educated guess :P
<Quintasan> I have pinentry-qt
<Quintasan> clear
<Quintasan> grr
<Quintasan> gpg-agent[6741]: can't connect to `/home/quintasan/.gnupg/S.gpg-agent': No such file or directory
<Quintasan> wut
<apachelogger> permissions maybe?
 * apachelogger also loves when people complain about broken stuff that was never ever reported
<Quintasan> grr, I need  to figure it out but eating is more tempting than fixing broken gpg agent
<apachelogger> time to break my KDE for testing purpose
 * Quintasan succumbs to temptation
<apachelogger> eating is a waste of time though???
<JontheEchinda> ^lol
<JontheEchinda> Riddell: bug 345776, maybe it needs an explicit python-kde4 dependency?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345776 in kdesudo "package kdebase-runtime 4:4.2.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: conflicts with kdesudo (it tries to owerwrite file /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345776
<JontheEchinda> er, wrong bug
<JontheEchinda> bug 436864
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436864 in kdebase-workspace "zz-plasma-remove-network-manager.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436864
<apachelogger> I do not like freezes
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> so your restricted stuff patches are pretty ugly alright
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger notes that apparently our generated pots contain stuff from obj-* :S
<Quintasan> ohshi,
 * Quintasan ate too much
<apachelogger> WTH
<apachelogger> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/kde4libs/+pots/kdelibs4/de/1310/+translate
<apachelogger> still I get Ctrl
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> nice
<apachelogger> hoorays for mo stripping
<apachelogger> Ctrl comes from kdeqt which is apprently not generated anywhere make me wanna nuke all that rosetta stuff
<Quintasan> LOL
<Quintasan> looks like nearest airport is in Berlin
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> argh
<Quintasan> I need to gather info first
 * Quintasan has awful memories of going somewhere spontaneously
<jtechidna> apachelogger: ah, so that's what's causing bug 410128?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410128 in language-pack-kde-fr-base "Keyboard shortcuts in KDE menus (File, Edit, View, etc) untranslated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410128
<Quintasan> Riddell: ping
<Quintasan> jtechidna: going to UDS?
<jtechidna> I can't with school and all :(
<Quintasan> I'd like to go but if I don't get sponsorship paying < 9000 polish zloty is a little bit over my parent's budget :S
<Quintasan> Riddell: submitted sponsorship request, my father said it's a little expensive but he can go with me
<Tonio_> rgreening: while testing usb creator, I noticed that the "format" option doesn't work...
<Tonio_> rgreening: it end partitions deleted, a new one created, but without a file system on it
<Tonio_> rgreening: is that known issue ? can be quite annoying I think...
<mfraz74> when boot now I get an error box saying logging in mfraser-kde... a critical error occured. please look at KDM's logfile(s) for more information
<mfraz74> should've said when booting up now..
<ScottK> apachelogger: "Mostly not broken" would be progress on translations.
<ScottK> nixternal: We'll need to get a better team for that PPA bugs project, but that seemed like a good start.
<nixternal> heh, right as I login :)
<mfraz74> problem solved now
<Quintasan> is there ongoing development for Telepathy frontend for KDE?
<Riddell> yes, collabora are working on things
<apachelogger> ScottK: at this point I do not think progress is sufficient anymore
 * apachelogger must say that he finds that whole rosetta import thing more and more stupid
<ScottK> apachelogger: Fair enough, on the other hand, I certainly don't want to over promise.
<apachelogger> it's just like having a billion billion patches, and we all know what my point on patches is dont we
<apachelogger> ScottK: aye good point, we are the devs and we are not even confident enough to say that nothing will break :S
<apachelogger> what am I saying ... it is not even working
<apachelogger> kdeqt.pot is missing completely as I noticed today
<ScottK> Lovely
<ScottK> Riddell: I forgot to add the security patches to the kde4ilbs I backported yesterday.  Would you please accept the updated kde4libs in jaunty-backports (LP U/I still fails on it).
<apachelogger> JontheEchinda: aye
<Riddell> ScottK: done
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: Were there any other KDE packages in Jaunty that had security updates?
<yuriy> nixternal: debdiff attached to bug 415237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 415237 in kde4libs "Can't report KDE bugs" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/415237
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> comments on nixternal are quite meh
<apachelogger> nixternal's blog post that is
<yuriy> whoa what happened to his blog. i liked the skyline pic
<Riddell> does the t-shirt he's wearing on the photo on his blog say "I love to stare"?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I would suppose we should reject member applications from kubuntu-members that are not listed on the meeting page?
<apachelogger> which would be all pretty much :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: yep
<apachelogger> Riddell: done
<apachelogger> Riddell: a question of more technical matter. I am enabling Konqueror to request flash installation via update-notifier-kde, one thing I noticed was that the app name is hardcoded and, which is even worse, non-translatable, so instead I was going to obtain the translated name from aboutdata, however... since the returned value might not be latin1, does the argument have to be latin1? if so, is there any way we could make it not
<apachelogger>  require to be latin1?
<apachelogger> I find it quite ugly to have the appname translatable but then not to reuse that translate in the name passed to update-notifer
<Riddell> "does the argument have"  argument to what?
<yuriy> how do you unduplicate something in the new LP
<JontheEchinda> clear the field and press ok should do that
<apachelogger> Riddell: the dbus message to update-notifier
<apachelogger> +  dbusargs.append(KonqFactory::aboutData()->programName());
<apachelogger> +  dbusargs.append(QLatin1String("flashplugin-installer"));
<JontheEchinda> that was fast: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=208691 ^_^
<apachelogger> that is what I have right now ... where the former would usually be QLatin1String("Konqueror"))
<ubottu> KDE bug 208691 in general "KMail crashes with an infinite recursion in KMComposeWin::slotPaste()" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<apachelogger> that however clashes with the fact that programName could technically contain non latin characters
<yuriy> JontheEchinda: *should*
<Riddell> hmm, not sure what that's for
<apachelogger> :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: if I convert a QString to a QLatin1String, could that be reversed?
 * apachelogger thinks of converting appName to latin1 and then let update-notifier de-latin1ify it
<yuriy> apachelogger: you'd probably lose some characters
<apachelogger> :S
<yuriy> JontheEchinda: that works in FF but konq puts the text back in the box when i click ok
<JontheEchinda> yet another victory for KHTML :(
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: seems the arg does not need to be Latin1
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot040.png
<nixternal> Riddell: "I love to share" :)
 * apachelogger finds that translations of konqueror quite priceless
<nixternal> haha, I love to stare
<nixternal> it's official, I suck at C++ again!
 * apachelogger once did as well, then he did not so bad, and now does again :)
<nixternal> ya, same here
<apachelogger> ruby is superior anyway :P
<nixternal> playing with python so much I have lost touch
<nixternal> apachelogger: re: comments on the blog post...I totally forgot about borked translations, because I don't use them which I know is bad to forget about. but the rest we get blamed for when 99% of the time it isn't us (re: network mangler)...package app wise, meh that has to be worked on...the artwork stuff, umm people can change that to whatever
<jussi01> apachelogger: aah crap, I forgot I put that application in.
<Quintasan|livecd> hmmm
<Quintasan|livecd> ubiquity won't start on amd64 beta 6 livecd
<Quintasan1> :/
<Quintasan1> launching ubiquity from console hangs whole livecd
<Quintasan> grrr
<Quintasan> anyone?
<yuriy> Quintasan: try a daily?
<Quintasan> hmm
<yuriy> fixed kdm was uploaded? doesn't seem to be working here
<freinhard> hi!
<sourcemaker> I have a urgend problem with the kernel... my systems crashs very often... with the error message: "Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed"... but i don't find more information about the reason and how to solve the problem
<yuriy> sourcemaker: you'll probably have more luck in #ubuntu
<yuriy> for support
<sourcemaker> thx
#kubuntu-devel 2010-09-27
<ScottK> lex79: Is p-w-cwp a bug fix only update or new features too?
<ScottK> lex79: Accepted.  Thanks.
<lex79> ScottK: thanks. Changelog says it's a bugfix release and "debug information for icon codes added"
<maco> is there some command you're supposed to run in a postinst to update the list of icons? i have a .desktop file and i have .png's in all the usual places...and i'm getting a "?" for the icon :-/
<ScottK> lex79: Sounds like it doesn't need an FFe.
<lex79> nope, add debug code is not a new feauture
<ScottK> maco: Does dh_icons or dh_iconcache still do that?  I can't recall if they are both deprecated or not.
<lex79> dh_icons is deprecated
<persia> dh_iconcache was only an Ubuntuism, and is long deprecated.  There's a trigger that's supposed to get hit when new files get stored anywhere under /usr/share/applications/
 * lex79 updated a ton of packages in backports ppa
<persia> maco, I just installed a fresh kubuntu-desktop in a chroot, and it seems there is no trigger for /usr/share/applications being installed, which means nothing is happening.
<persia> This is probably a regression, and so worth a bug and some arm-waving.
<maco> woo not my package being broken!
<persia> If anyone knows which package should be doing this for KDE menus (it's desktop-file-utils and python-gmenu for GNOME), we can fix it fairly simply.
<maco> so hmm where does this trigger normally come from?
<persia> maco, To confirm, log-out/log-in makes the icon work?
<maco> no it does not
<maco> i have rebooted
<persia> rebooting?
<persia> If rebooting doesn't work, there's something other than the iconcache at work.
<maco> (where rebooted = my battery died, and ive booted / logged in since)
<maco> hrmph
<cape> hey
<cape> can anyone help me?  i have a business type question..
<micahg> Riddell: ping re gears
<markey> oh shiiiiit
<markey> Maverick comes with libdbus 1.3
<markey> you realize  that this has major issues with multithreaded apps?
<markey> you should have used 1.4
<markey> it's fixed there
<markey> see here:
<markey> http://lists.kde.org/?t=128514970000004&r=1&w=2
<debfx> markey: ii  libdbus-1-3                                1.2.24-3ubuntu1                                 simple interprocess messaging system
<debfx> that's libdbus 1.2
<markey> Version: 1.2.24-3ubuntu1
<markey> geez :)
<markey> what's with the stone age version? :)
<debfx> ^^
 * micahg notes that's the version in squeeze and sid and 1.4 was uploaded to experimental 2 days before Final Freeze
<markey> possibly worth an exception
<markey> if you look at what Dolphin does with it....
<markey> Penz blogged about it
<debfx> I don't think we want to upgrade such important components two weeks before release ;)
<markey> no risk, no fun :p
<markey> if Dolphin crashes left and right that kinda sucks too
<Mamarok> riight, that explains it, so we are off to dolphin crashes for the next 6 months :(
<markey> and Amarok, and many more
<markey> test
<Mamarok> brilliant, all KDE apps that are mutithreaded, which is almost half of it
<markey> shit, I hit ctrl-l, it cleared my channel buffer
<markey> what a stuoid feature :p
<Mamarok> course it does :)
<maco> Riddell: read what they said ^^^^^^^
<maco> (figure the highlight might help)
<debfx> well amarok never crashed for me in maverick
<markey> debfx: depends on the Phonon backend, it's basically just coincidence (race conditions)
<markey> with VLC it crashes a lot
<debfx> are the vlc backend crashes dbus related?
<markey> if they happen on track change, then yes
<Riddell> micahg: pong
<micahg> Riddell: hi, chrisccoulson mentioned that kubuntu does something with gears
<micahg> I'm considering dropping it since Google has abandoned it and it won't support Firefox 4 as far as we know
<Riddell> ScottK: nothing has been added to the ubuntu.maverick seed for some days
<markey> lol
<markey> [10:56] <CIA-37> Edward Hades master * rv2.3.2-69-g9f9ada8 /cmake/modules/FindMtp.cmake: FindMtp.cmake: Fixed mistyped variable
<markey> shadeslayer: debfx: it was a typo....
<markey> one wrong character :p
<micahg> Riddell: any idea about gears?
<Riddell> micahg: dunno about gears, we have support for Plasma to use google gadgets with plasma-scriptengine-googlegadgets
<Riddell> as far as I know Google Gears is a mozilla extension and we don't have anything to do with that
<markey> what was the PPA for the new Choqok again? someone here in the channel gave it to
<markey> (worked great)
<markey> was it ScottK?
<micahg> Riddell: k, thanks, makes sense
<jussi> good morning all
<markey> Mamarok: found it :)
<markey> 54.155.203).
<markey> [11:41] <markey> what was the PPA for the new Choqok again?
<markey> oops
<markey> https://launchpad.net/~adilson/+archive/experimental
<markey> ^
<markey> (sry, paste fail)
<Mamarok> markey: only thing we need to find now is a PPA with a more recent libdbus...
<markey> Mamarok: I doubt you can simply upgrade that, it could have side effects on other packages
<markey> dunno
<markey> maybe you can
 * Riddell uploads liblastfm with fix requested by Leo
 * Riddell uploads the qtreeview scroll fix requested for qt
<markey> Riddell: thanks :)
<markey> now upload libdbus 1.4 for Maverick too ;)
<markey> then we're happy
<Riddell> mm, that's a pain, I wish I'd noticed that release earlier
<Riddell> I suspect it's too late now
<markey> indeed....
<markey> Dolphin is very crashy / laggy now
<markey> sucks
<markey> if you can, at least try to get it in
<markey> talk to your boss or something
<markey> Thiago recommends to upgrade ASAP in all distros
<Riddell> markey: do you have the links to the relevant KDE and freedesktop.org bugs?
<markey> Riddell: for a start, I have this: http://lists.kde.org/?t=128514970000004&r=1&w=2
<markey> Riddell: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=17754
<markey> :)
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 17754 in core "Race condition in protected_change_timeout" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<markey> and here is Penz ranting about the bug: http://dot.kde.org/2010/08/31/kde-releases-451
<markey> he's a sad panda
<\sh> Riddell: moins
<\sh> Riddell: you removed on request libbeagle source + binaries from maverick...can we get rid of kio-beagle too? it build-depends  on it
<\sh> Riddell: oh...sorry..there is already a removal request for kio-beagle pending
<Riddell> \sh: can do, what's the beastie numbet?
<Riddell> number
<\sh> bug #647960
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 647960 in kio-beagle (Ubuntu) "Please remove kio-beagle from the archive" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/647960
<Riddell> removed
<\sh> Riddell: you rock :)
<\sh> Riddell: what about "hotswap" source? it needs mcopidl but I don't find it anymore in maverick
<\sh> Riddell: http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~lucas/ubuntu-nbs/32/hotswap_0.4.0-11_lubuntu32.buildlog :)
<Riddell> \sh: I'll remove it
<\sh> Riddell: ok :)
<micahg> ugh, no update in 2 yrs...
 * \sh meeting now... bbi 1h
<glaucous> What exactly was the dist-upgrade that came today (or yesterday?)? Maverick beta?
<Riddell> glaucous: gg:maverick-changes
<Riddell> ouch http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/dbus_1.4.0-0ubuntu1.debdiff
<glaucous> Riddell: All right, thanks. time to restart and test it out
<ScottK> Riddell: I seen to have a problem on my netbook that the top ribbon on the application windows is no longer removed.  
<ScottK> First time I've touched the netbook since last week, so not sure when it appeared.
<Riddell> what top ribbon?
<glaucous> Riddell: Looks like last dist-upgrade killed ATI drivers 10.9 (did try reinstall), anything I could try out?
<shadeslayer> markey: bahahaha :P
<glaucous> Seems like Xorg 1.9 isn't supported in ATI latest drivers, is it possible to downgrade to a previous version?
<shadeslayer> wheee... got my passport :)
<Riddell> glaucous: I don't know, we mostly just do KDE here, X developers are elsewhere
<glaucous> Riddell: That does make sense :)
<markey> Riddell: what news wrt libdbus?
<ScottK> Riddell: The one that has the icon, title, maximize/minimize/close buttons.
<ScottK> Those aren
<ScottK> aren't supposed to be there on netbook.
<Riddell> ScottK: trying today's live image I have no window borders on maximised windows
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Thanks. Probably some local config thing.  I'll fiddle with it.
<ScottK> I'm glad to know it's not general.
<shadeslayer> jussi: congrats :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: pingly
<shadeslayer> Riddell: bug 648103
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 648103 in kplayer (Ubuntu) "Please move kplayer from multiverse to universe" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/648103
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hi
 * shadeslayer waves
<Riddell> done
<shadeslayer> ah thanks :D
<dantti_work> agateau: ping
<agateau> dantti_work: pong
<dantti_work> Riddell: when is the dead line for bug fixes? :)
<dantti_work> agateau: hey, the KPixmapSequenceOverlayPainter has a bug :P
<agateau> dantti_work: fix it! :)
<dantti_work> agateau: iirc you are the maintaner right ?
<agateau> dantti_work: sort of
<dantti_work> you know it better :P
<dantti_work> if KPixmapSequence cannot load the pixmap KPixmapSequenceOverlayPainter crashes the app
<agateau> dantti_work: actually this class was written by Sebastian Trueg
<agateau> dantti_work: wow
<dantti_work> so should I poke him?
<agateau> dantti_work: should be an easy fix
<dantti_work> a KPackageKit user which was using ubuntu studio icon theme reported this
<dantti_work> and he had the oxygem theme
<agateau> dantti_work: do you have the backtrace?
<dantti_work> no but it's easy to do, let me remove the animation file
<Riddell> dantti_work: freeze for RC is tomorrow European morning, it'll be less frozen (still manual review) after Thursday until final final freeze a week tomorrow
<dantti_work> agateau: actually the bt on the bug is ok https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=252263
<ubottu> KDE bug 252263 in general "Kpackagekit crashes every time I attempt to use it" [Crash,Resolved: waitingforinfo]
<dantti_work> Riddell: k, I'll try to fix the tray icon, and I think I'll disable animations since the got blurred after qt 4.7
<dantti_work> *they
<Riddell> dantti_work: great, those are the two obvious issues
<dantti_work> Riddell: yes, btw if I have time I'm planning to write docs, is it a problem for it to be added (surelly they won't be translated)
<Riddell> dantti_work: I'd say it's too late for that, it would change the size of the CDs and they wouldn't be translated
<dantti_work> Riddell: k, so less work to do now :P
<agateau> dantti_work: Can you try this patch? http://pastebin.com/SgEqeUth
<\sh> Riddell: what about kvdr? as well the "mcopidl" problem
<dantti_work> agateau: I can but it will take a bit of time since I have to download the source for that file and make it compile togheter with kpk :P since I have no trunk instalation...
<Riddell> \sh: consider it dead
<agateau> dantti_work: oh :/
<agateau> dantti_work: as a kde developer you should always have a compiled copy of kdelibs handy somewhere
<agateau> dantti_work: it helps a lot for debugging (and fixing occasional bugs in the libs themselves)
<dantti_work> agateau: nah.. too much work :P
<dantti_work> last fix I did in kdelibs I did the same...
<agateau> dantti_work: "kdesrc-build kdelibs" is all it takes
<dantti_work> it takes a lot of time to download, setup, i prefer to focus on coding..
<glaucous> The Kubuntu backports, did the latest update contain Xorg 1.9?
<agateau> dantti_work: kdesrc-build takes care of downloading, updating, building and installing in a separate dir
<agateau> dantti_work: all you have to do is set it up *once*
<dantti_work> agateau: not counting the hd space which I don't have much
<agateau> dantti_work: we are talking about around 4Gb here
<agateau> err 4 GB
 * dantti_work wishes to have 4gb of free space :P
<dantti_work> last time I cleaned up my hd I got 2.5 free gb
<agateau> apt-cache clean :)
<dantti_work> my / is separated apt-cache clean doesn't help
<dantti_work> well I should buy a new hd anyways :P
<agateau> dantti_work: ah, just put your checkout on / then :)
<dantti_work> dammit you got me :P
<\sh> Riddell: k
<dantti_work> agateau: great I could reproduce it at home but here it is showing that question mark :P let me try changing the icon theme
<shadeslayer> Riddell: got a sec? PM please
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yo
<Riddell> jussi: facebook is confusing me
<Riddell> ooh, canoeing at thingy
<Riddell> RECENT ACTIVITY Jussi is married to Sari Schultink   gosh, amazing the things one learns on facebook
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Maverick Beta released! | Todo: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/33p7vu3 | Final Freeze in Effect | Congratulations Jussi
<rbelem> Riddell, http://gitorious.org/qt-web-runtime
<rbelem> Riddell, i married in june :-D and my son will born in the start of december :-D
<rbelem> jussi, congrats :-D
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Maverick Beta released! | Todo: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/33p7vu3 | Final Freeze in Effect | Congratulations Jussi and rbelem
<rbelem> :-D
<Quintasan> god damn
<Quintasan> I'm not going to uds
<Riddell> aww, how not?
<Quintasan> Riddell: too much hassle this time, I don't have time to go and get a visa, plus I'm not sure if I would be even able to get out of Poland on Sunday
<Quintasan> and tons of important school stuff coming up
<Quintasan> exacly at monday
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> Riddell: next UDS is in May?
<Riddell> yes, then abouts
<Quintasan> I hope it will be somewhere in Europe, I will be 18 by that time and there won't be any problems
<Riddell> rbelem: last chance for samba stuff today, too late I presume?
<rbelem> Riddell, I manage to update the properties plugin, but i did not finish the kcm
<Riddell> rbelem: what does that mean the user can/can't do?
<rbelem> Riddell, the user can't manage the shares in the system settings, just in right click -> properties
<rbelem> on dolphin
<rbelem> is it ok?
<Riddell> that's still a bit improvement
<Riddell> big
<rbelem> Riddell, and I removed the nfs sharing stuff
<rbelem> :-)
<Riddell> yes, that should go
<rbelem> cool
<Riddell> rbelem: do you have patches then?
<rbelem> Riddell, yup
<rbelem> Riddell, I send the kdelibs part to reviewboard
<rbelem> and the gui just need some polish
 * rbelem going to lunch
<rbelem> brb
<shadeslayer> apachelogger taking a break from IRC? :P
<ScottK> Riddell: I removed some settings and let it regenerate and it was fine, so I guess I did something screwy.  Thanks again for checking.
<lex79> is there a chance to have a new iso cd with the last version of ubiquity before tomorrow?
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
<ScottK> lex79: What architecture?
<lex79> i386
<ScottK> I'll ask since it doesn't seem Riddell is immediately available.
<lex79> thanks, I want do a fresh install :)
<Riddell> hi
<Riddell> lex79: apt-get dist-upgrade works on a live CD
<lex79> right, ok
<Riddell> but I can rebuild the CDs anyway if you want
<lex79> Riddell: no needed, I will do dist-upgrade
<ScottK> So the rebuild isn't needed?
<Riddell> ScottK: nope
<lex79> ScottK: no needed, thanks
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> rbelem: is your patch for samba in kdebase available?
<rbelem> Riddell, not yet. i'm going to finish it
<rbelem> Riddell, what is the deadline time? :-)
<ScottK> About 5 hours from now, I believe.
<rbelem> ScottK, i think i manage to finish. i just need to finish some stuff of my job and then i will back to ksamba gui
<dantti> is it possible to install kubuntu over an already installed linux? (it does not boot the usb stick, the cd rom drive does not work and I have no floppy disks anymore :P )
<rbelem> dantti, yuo
<rbelem> yup
<dantti> rbelem: how :D ?
<rbelem> dantti, http://www.underhanded.org/papers/debian-conversion/remotedeb.html
<rbelem> dantti, :-)
<dantti> rbelem: thanks ;)
<rbelem> ;-)
<sheytan_> dantti what should i do again? :D
<dantti> sheytan_: so do you know the process-working animation?
<sheytan_> dantti this means? :D
<dantti> sheytan_: /usr/share/icons/oxygen/22x22/animations/process-working-kde.png
<sheytan_> dantti got it, now what? :D
<dantti> well in kpk/animations/scalable you have all the frames
<dantti> you just need to export and create a wide png like this
<dantti> once you got the idea and have any idea for a removing animation would be nice too :D
<sheytan_> dantti i don't have 'animations' folder in my kpk svn
<sheytan_> ah
<sheytan_> got it :D
<dantti> :)
<sheytan_> dantti: but the icons works now and they're are the cooler one now ;D
<sheytan_> so the deal is to replace them with some oxygen onse?
<dantti> sheytan_: no, the problem is that qt4.7 for some reason renders the .mng (png movie) blurred
<sheytan_> dantti: oooh, that's the problem. Hmmm
<dantti> with this instead of using .mng files we use a single .png that contains the frames and won't be blurred (I hope :P )
<dantti> at least the process-working is not blurred
<sheytan_> dantti: this sounds like some work for Thursday
<sheytan_> can't tomorrow, girlfriend comes :D
<sheytan_> but i'll take a look at it now ;)
<dantti> sheytan_: no hurry :) 
<sheytan_> dantti: ok ok :)
<sheytan_> dantti: should it have a fixed size?
<sheytan_> like 64px?
<dantti> sheytan_: the current one is 48px
<sheytan_> dantti: ok, so i'll make it 48 ;)
<lex79> ScottK: do you have time to sync plasma-widget-cwp?
<dantti> sheytan_: thanks
<ScottK> lex79: I can't do sync's.  One needs shell access for that.
<ScottK> Riddell might be around to do it.
<sheytan_> dantti: welcome ;)
<lex79> ah ok
<Riddell> moi?
<Riddell> I'm busy approving bloody gnome uploads
<lex79> just a sync Riddell, gnome can wait
<lex79> :P
<Riddell> true
<lex79> bug 648402
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 648402 in plasma-widget-cwp (Ubuntu) "Please sync plasma-widget-cwp 1.2.2-1 with Debian experimental" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/648402
<ScottK> OK, so take a break and do something important (i.e. lex79's Universe KDE sync)
<lex79> :D
<Riddell> ScottK: what should I do with this mesa upload?
<Riddell> [Nothing to update] plasma-widget-cwp (1.2.1-1 [ubuntu] >= 1.1.1-3 [debian])
<Riddell> lex79: ^^
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd say accept it.  I've tested it on my netbook and it makes things better.
<lex79> Riddell: uh? with experimental?
<ScottK> If it breaks Unity again, blame RAOF.
<Riddell> lex79: ah well, you didn't say experimental
<lex79> gnome stuff makes you insanity, I wrote there ^
<lex79> :D
<Riddell> 2010-09-27 20:09:52 INFO      - <plasma-widget-cwp_1.2.2-1.dsc: downloading from http://ftp.debian.org/debian/>
<Riddell> lex79: voila
<lex79> good thanks
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: in src:/kded/UpdateEvent/UpdateEvent.cpp:53 there is a typo: „secuirty”
<sabdfl> ScottK, Riddell: lp:ubuntu-font-licence should give you the 1.0
<ScottK> sabdfl: I heard it was decided (and from what I've heard, I agree).  Last I looked it wasn't published yet.
 * ScottK looks again.
<sabdfl> i just pushed it there :-)
<Riddell> sabdfl: awooga!
<maco> ah licence...british...right
 * sabdfl guesses that's Scottish for "Phew in the nick of time" :)
<sabdfl> maco: you make it sound like they didn't actually invent the language ;-)
<maco> sabdfl: nah, i concede that they have authority over it :) just screws up my typing when i hit those -ence words (ive got -ise down pretty well though)
<Riddell> just remember the verb is license and you'll be fine
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: thanks
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1180388 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/kded/UpdateEvent/UpdateEvent.cpp typo--
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1180390 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/updater/main.cpp Use the muon catalog as the main l10n catalog
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1180391 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/kded/MuonNotifier.cpp Notifier l10n is in the muon catalog too, so use it
<Riddell> JontheEchidna, neversfelde, rgreening: council ping, can we agree to put the ubuntu font on the CD?  won't be default, but we have enough space for it
<JontheEchidna> +1 Shouldn't be a controversy if it's licensed properly and isn't default
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: lp:ubuntu-font-licence has the licence, it's all good
<ScottK> +1 from me.
<maco> Riddell: wait what? you have BOTH license AND licence?
<Riddell> maco: as different words yes
<maco> oh boo! now that's too confusing
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1180397 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (Application.cpp main.cpp) Add i18n support for app-install-data translations
<dasKreech> maco: Why?
<dasKreech> Same as colour and color 
<maco> no, they always use colour, dont they?
<maco> Riddell's saying license and licence are both valid en_UK depending on whether you need a noun or a verb
<maco> (though...hmm...trusting Riddell's spelling skills...)
<Riddell> it's always colour
<Riddell> and we license the licence correctly
<dasKreech> Ah right yes in that sense it's correct as well
<dasKreech> like center and centre 
<maco> i thought they always used centre too!
<JontheEchidna> !find !find es/LC_MESSAGES/app-install-data
<ubottu> es/LC_MESSAGES/app-install-data is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<Riddell> it's always centre
<JontheEchidna> !find es/LC_MESSAGES/app-install-data
<ubottu> File es/LC_MESSAGES/app-install-data found in language-pack-gnome-es-base
<JontheEchidna> :/
<JontheEchidna> no wonder I don't have it
<Riddell> what are you trying to do?
<JontheEchidna> test my muon-installer changes
<JontheEchidna> but the app-install-data.mo is in the stinky gnome packages
<maco> doh
<JontheEchidna> no dpm around... I should file a bug
<JontheEchidna> bug 649339, if anyone was interested
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 649339 in Ubuntu Translations "app-install-data.mo is in -gnome language packs when it is useful in other DE's" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649339
<neversfelde> Riddell: sounds ok to me
 * ScottK considers the irony of Riddell defending the spelling practices of his imperial overlords...
<dasKreech> It's the Queens English
<ScottK> Right.  That would be the imperial overlord in chief.
<ScottK> (at least in a symbolic, can't actually do anything way)
<dasKreech> You mean the queen is symbolic and can't actually do anythign?
<ScottK> Yes.
<dasKreech> lol
<lex79> he's right :)
<lex79> ScottK: something that Luca Falavigna (DktrKranz) wants show you: http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/55/dokos.png
<lex79> :D
<ScottK> Heh.
<ScottK> It's slightly more complex than that of course.
<lex79> ;)
<eMyller> hello again
<eMyller> is any of you running kubuntu on top of a ck-patched kernel?
<eMyller> i'm willing to test it in my pc, my i want to follow a kickass and failsafe guide..
#kubuntu-devel 2010-09-28
<Riddell> eMyller: I've no idea what a ck-patched kernel is
<lex79> Con Kolivas I think
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1180433 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/worker/ (worker.cpp worker.h) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> Do less in the worker constructor in an attempt to prevent timing errors that
<CIA-116> cause the worker to never send responses to DBus requests. (GUI hang on high
<rgreening> Riddell: I agree with JontheEchidna. If there's a suitable licence and not default, we will be fine, I should think,
<\sh> guys, I was contacted by someone yesterday night, regarding bug #593038 (stellarium)...the question is, why we didn't updated the package to the latest release? if someone runs stellarium with a non C locale , it looks like it crashes...and the new version 0.10.5 looks like to fix those issues
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 593038 in Stellarium "Compilation on ubuntu 10.4 stellarium 0.10.5 - horizon strip" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/593038
<\sh> question is, if we should go with a new version which fixes the bug and I'll try to push an FFe for it
<Riddell> I've never heard of stellarium
<Riddell> if there's a fix, then go for it
<\sh> Riddell: well the fix is a new upstream minor release version...people already packaged it in the ppa...
<\sh> but I'm also thinking it's too late now...and we should push the new version to natty and then backport it to maverick..
<persia> \sh, My recommendation would be to update it if it fixes some critical bugs, unless it also introduces a lot of new features.
<\sh> persia: ok...I'll give it a try :) damn, I shouldn't promise people things which end up in work for me ;)
<\sh> *shock* 36MB source tar.gz this is evil...and I still have round about 10 packages to ftbfs fix on my todo
<Riddell> claydoh: are you able to make an RC page?
<debfx> has anyone else noticed that kpackagekit displays a "?" icon when updating the package information?
<Riddell> debfx: yes, dantti_work says he's looking at it
<debfx> ah good, I had a brief look at the code but couldn't find anything wrong
<\sh> Riddell: bug #649662
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 649662 in stellarium (Ubuntu) "[FFe] stellarium-0.10.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649662
<Riddell> \sh: approved
<\sh> Riddell: ok..uploading :) 
<\sh> Riddell: thx a lot
<\sh> Riddell: can you confirm it, regarding the process for FFe new upstream versions? thx :)
<Riddell> done
<\sh> Riddell: *hug* :)
<\sh> this makes some more people happy :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we will make a video player today ^^
<ulysses> Something wrong with Quassel or it's translation: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ulysses/quassel3.png
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/quassel/+pots/quassel/hu/176/+translate
<apachelogger> Sput: conversion issue?
<apachelogger> couldnt you just use my gettexttranslator :P
<Sput> apachelogger: al manages all that!
<apachelogger> al must use it then :P
<al> what's the matter with that translation?
<al> i don't speak hungry ;)
<apachelogger> al: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ulysses/quassel3.png
<apachelogger> in your hu.po it ends up as crappery
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/502045/
<ulysses> A fuzzy message appears on the GUI of the program? o.O
<al> apachelogger: that was probably a merge error
<ulysses> it's very annoying, both Lucid and Maverick is affected
<ScottK> Riddell: I'll be offline until at least midnight UTC, so have a fun day release candidate wrangling.
<Riddell> have a nice day ScottK 
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu 10.10 RC Candidates need testing, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: 10.10 RC Candidates need testing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ | Todo: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/33p7vu3 | Final Freeze in Effect | Congratulations Jussi and rbelem
<ikonia> I know about jussi (congrats) but what happened to rbelem
<Riddell> same thing
<ikonia> cool, congrats to both then
 * Riddell gets three spam e-mails for an RMB without any mention of what an RMB is
<apachelogger> Riddell: random music band?
 * apachelogger sends hugs and congrats to jussi and rbelem
<apachelogger> woah, one can start plasmoids via krunner now :O
<al> weren't you going to SRU choqok?
<Riddell> dunno, shadeslayer was looking into choqok
<al> there's probably still this consumerkey issue, but it's not like you could worsen anything, since it's not working at all (with twitter) atm
<Riddell> smelly twitter
<al> the http basic auth they used before had to die though
<al> so they basically went from noisome to smelly
<rgreening> Regional Membership Board?
<rgreening> Really mean Bear
<Riddell> Right Mouse Button I thought
<shadeslayer> al: yes im looking into it, but im still concerned about the consumer key issue
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wheee... good, i sort of figured out how to hide my download UI, layout->setEnabled(false) :P
<apachelogger> that is not hide
<apachelogger> that is disable
<apachelogger> setEnabled(bool) vs setVisible(bool)
<shadeslayer> well.. it does the trick ^_^
<shadeslayer> ( hides the UI for the user )
<apachelogger> you are doing weird things right there
<shadeslayer> whai?
<apachelogger> cause you disable to hide :P
<apachelogger> that code is bound to not be understandable
<shadeslayer> what do you suggest then? :)
<apachelogger> much like what I did yesterday :D :D :D
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> your CMake thingy doesnt not work :(
<apachelogger> phonon::viewwidget in qgraphicswidgetproxy thing and then shipped that off to qml and then used that in qml
<shadeslayer> i forget what its called
<apachelogger> which of course only works in phonon-gst and phonon-vlc because xine cannot draw frame-by-frame
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what cmake thingy?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/09/27/qt-creator-cmake-wizards/
<apachelogger> sure it does
<shadeslayer> CMake Wizards
<shadeslayer> it does not :S
<apachelogger> why would it not work
<shadeslayer> you tell me
<shadeslayer> you made it :P
<apachelogger> use a proper creator and it will work :P
<shadeslayer> its 2.0.1 :P
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> strace it
<shadeslayer> Qt Creator 2.0.1, Based on Qt 4.7.0 (64 bit)
<Sput> which reminds me, I need to file a UI bug for creator
<Sput> this popup dialog for rerunning cmake is very very annoying
<apachelogger> ack
<apachelogger> also the default bulild dir being in ../ is eww IMHO
<Sput> and completely unnecessary
<Sput> because creator could just silently rereun cmake
<Sput> *rerun
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/502088/
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> should i apply for a RMB position
<shadeslayer> theres a position open in my region 
<shadeslayer> oh! they even mailed me personally ... :D
<Riddell> lucky you
<Riddell> they e-mailed me personally three times
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oooh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: are you on one?
<Riddell> nope, although I'm on the kubuntu-council which also does membership
 * shadeslayer thinks about it some more
 * Sput has filed http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTCREATORBUG-2487
<Sput> let's see if it gets ignored as usual
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: found something in strace?
<al> Sput: maybe if you attached a patch... ;-)
<Sput> al: or even a MR!
<Sput> wait, now I feel treated like an end-user :(
<shadeslayer> hehehe :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you did not install it :P
<shadeslayer> :S
<apachelogger> there is no trace in the strace ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: re-re-installed
<shadeslayer> i dont suppose i need sudo?
<apachelogger> of course you need sudo
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> ah maybe thats why 
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> script doesnt shout because some loon did a 2> /dev/null
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: your installer is fail :S
<apachelogger> it is no installer it is a copy script
<shadeslayer> it should scream at you
<shadeslayer> if it cant copy
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: works now
<apachelogger> I rely on educated users :P
<smarter> heya
<smarter> any chance I can upload a fix for QApt?
<apachelogger> smarter: needs exception from Riddell
<apachelogger> and need to be super important I suppose
<smarter> In some circumstances(well, most of the time in my experience), it ignored the dpkg lock
<smarter> downloaded packages, failed to install them and happily reported they were installed
<Riddell> smarter: uploads fine, they will get reviewed after RC on Thursday
<shadeslayer> hehe
<smarter> Riddell: I'll wait for JonTheEchidna to get back, make sure I didn't misunderstood something
<smarter> (thanks!)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also what do you suggest to truly hide the UI? hide every widget one by one? 
<apachelogger> hiding is recursive
<apachelogger> if you hide a parent all children will be hidden too
<shadeslayer> my parent widget is in main.cpp :S
<apachelogger> wah?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://gitorious.org/qzsync/qzsync/blobs/master/main.cpp#line31
<apachelogger> and you do not have access to the code of Widget, right? :S
<shadeslayer> and all my child widgets are made from widget.cpp with a constructor
<apachelogger> I still wonder why you want to hide Widget anyway
<apachelogger> that way you hide the mainwindow
<apachelogger> and have a uiless app, what point would that have?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hide download window > show new progressbar window
<shadeslayer> or
<apachelogger> eh?
<apachelogger> ewww
<shadeslayer> i could just shove a new Progress bar at the bottom of my download UI
<apachelogger> you have on window
<apachelogger> and in that window you exchange the widgets
<apachelogger> Window::Window(){ setLayout(new QVBoxLayout(this)); layout()->addWidget(new DownloadWidget(this));}
<apachelogger> at some latter point then
<apachelogger> Window::showProgress(){ layout()->removeItem(layout()->takeAt(0)); layout()->addwidget(new ProgressWidget(this));}
<apachelogger> ultimately you'd have the widgets in members though, so you can call deleteLater() on the transition
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> thats more like it :D
<shadeslayer> ok ill lookie into it
<apachelogger> ihhh
<apachelogger> actually remoteItem and takeAt is duplicated
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: all prepped up for tonights session ?
<apachelogger> just use takeAt
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no :P
<shadeslayer> right ... :P
<apachelogger> I have a 5k line notes file with no order or structure or anything
<apachelogger> all I know is that we will have a lot to do with videos
<apachelogger> oh
<shadeslayer> phonon++
 * apachelogger should pack for travel
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/60/Debian-package-cycl.svg :: lulz
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ohhhh
<claydoh> Riddell: yes I amgoing to do an rc page, even set myself remiders for it :)
<shadeslayer> ciao for now from my side :)
<apachelogger> aha
 * apachelogger messed up his schedule
<apachelogger> for some reason that talk is in my korganizer at 21 local rather than 19 local
<apachelogger> that is a bit screwy
<claydoh> Riddell: I still need to list any known issues, but other than listing upgrade testing there won't be much new from the beta page
<Riddell> claydoh: KPackageKit has a nice new application focused view
 * claydoh is already planning the Final notes, wants enm to be snazzy
<apachelogger> hm
<Riddell> we could do with a countdown image
<claydoh> Riddell: yes, I think I had that in the Beta page, but will keep that , plus all the major things already mentioned as more folks wil be trying the rc
<Riddell> no it's new since beta
<apachelogger> eeek
 * apachelogger does not go to graz today but tomorrow -.-
<apachelogger> what a misscheduling -.-
<claydoh> Riddell: oh, yes, it is even better looking now. Should use it more often.
<claydoh> wow!
<Riddell> afiestas: graz?
<Riddell> apachelogger: rather ^^
<apachelogger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graz
<Riddell> funky staircase http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Grazer_Schlossberg_Kriegssteig.jpg  what's happening in Graz?
<apachelogger> Riddell: studies
<Riddell> no getting away from them
 * apachelogger notes that people actually *run* up that staircase
<afiestas> Riddell: :o?
 * claydoh needs to update some help wiki pages for maverick
<claydoh> should there be a button to check for updates in kpk?
<claydoh> there is a right-click option for that, but I have no button
<claydoh> and the default for update checking is set to one week, am I correct?
<dantti> claydoh: is that too bad (not having a check for updates button)? It just that having just one button in that page seemed wast of space :P
<claydoh> dantti: no, I was just checking - going to update some pages on help.ubuntu.com for maverick as there will be some changes :)
<dantti> claydoh: ok :) 
<claydoh> some will gripe surely :( but I am not ;)
<claydoh> most won't use that section until there are actual updates
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: eh.. what is this? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Graz_Kunsthaus_vom_Schlossberg_20061126.jpg ..
<shadeslayer> looks like a whale of sorts "{
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> something is broken with my kmix
<apachelogger> strange
<apachelogger> ever since i removed pulse it does not appear anymore
<ofirk> hi to all :)
<ofirk> I saw the email regarding RC testing
<ofirk> I want to test the upgrade from 10.04 LTS to 10.10
<ofirk> However, I would like first to hear about issues that I can encounter during the upgrade
<Riddell> catch 22 there, we don't know until it's tested
<Riddell> but see http://tinyurl.com/33p7vu3 for the bugs we know about
<Riddell> upgrade with these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu
<ofirk> Do I need to report some data to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com ?
<Riddell> ofirk: yes please
<Riddell> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4575 or http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4574 as appropriate
<drdanz> Hi! where is the right place to report bugs about kubuntu ppa and kubuntu backports ppa?
<ofirk> Riddell: I see the instructions and post-upgrade tests are for Ubuntu. Are there some specific Kubuntu tests?
<ofirk> here: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/DesktopUpgrade
<Riddell> instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu
<ofirk> oh, just saw the KubuntuDesktop link (http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/KubuntuDesktop_
<agateau> debfx: hi, I am having problem to build Amarok on Maverick: http://pastebin.com/YyykHG2K seems like lastfm is being annoying... any idea?
<ofirk> the correct link is: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/KubuntuDesktop
<Riddell> agateau: hmm, I added a patch to liblastfm recently
<Riddell> that might be the cause
<agateau> Riddell: do you have the url to this liblastfm patch?
<yofel> drdanz: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+filebug
 * rbelem hugs back ikonia and apachelogger :-D
<yofel> drdanz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+filebug rather
<Riddell> agateau: http://github.com/mxcl/liblastfm/commit/39ea77f9f20ff3de820e837d54bb9202b07121cd
<drdanz> yofel: ok, thanks!
<ofirk> ok, I'm starting the upgrade
<rbelem> brb
<ofirk> wish me luck!
<agateau> Riddell: notes on the commit confirms the build fail
<drdanz> yofel: Is it the same for both ppa and backport ppa?
<yofel> afaik yes
<agateau> Riddell: this commit should fix it: http://github.com/lfranchi/liblastfm/commit/11f1d2ceafaab1e6df420c0e75c5e7490cee2435
<debfx> from what branch is liblastfm 0.4.0~git20090710?
<Riddell> agateau: good find, needs to wait until after RC on Thursday I'm afraid
<agateau> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> debfx: I did wonder the same thing, it's from Debian
<debfx> probably it's a version between 0.3.0 and 0.3.1 ^^
<Riddell> it might just be trunk and they never bumped the version number as Debian expected
<Riddell> mxcl is online if you want to check
<Riddell> liblastfm is pretty confusing with its lack of any release page
<debfx> yeah version has been switched from 0.4.0 to 0.3.1: http://github.com/mxcl/liblastfm/commit/3c863ebf96798e366fdd3b221b610aacc77a56d0
<debfx> Riddell: it has a page with the source tarballs: http://github.com/mxcl/liblastfm/downloads
<debfx> oh they seem to be auto-generated :D
<agateau> debfx: yes, it's a weird github feature
<Riddell> debfx: fancy packaging up 0.3.3 then?
<debfx> Riddell: yes, i'll write a mail to the debian maintainer first so we don't end up with incompatible version numbers
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: would line 102 of http://pastebin.com/guMGEZQn be correct?
 * shadeslayer doesnt feel right about that line
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> its correct?
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I'd use clicked() since close doesnt use the bool anyway
<apachelogger> also, for explicities sake you might want to connect to qApp, SLOT(quit()) 
<apachelogger> http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/qwidget.html#close
<shadeslayer> mmkay
<apachelogger> since close on the widget will not quit the eventloop i someone unset the last-windowclose foo
<apachelogger> which of course it not the case, but using qApp's quit is simply more obvious to someone who is skimming through the file
<shadeslayer> last-windowclose foo? 0_o
<apachelogger> http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/qapplication.html#quitOnLastWindowClosed-prop
<apachelogger> your app implicitly quits because it only had that one window
<apachelogger> if there were another window (that is not parented by the one you close) the application would not really quit
<shadeslayer> actually.. what quit does right now is quit the application and kill the process, because i dont have a progressbar
<shadeslayer> so.. app runs > you put in foo.zsync > select place to download > and it enables quit button
<shadeslayer> now i shall add a Progressbar somewhere above the quit button and when you click on quit it stops downloading
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well
<apachelogger> quit == quit == exit the application :P
<apachelogger> so if your quit button did anything else the name would be bogus ;)
<shadeslayer> aye...
 * shadeslayer is unsure how to connect to his progress bar
<shadeslayer> bahaha
<apachelogger> using connect() ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also check out #ubuntu-devel .. people are talking about your blogz
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, but i couldnt figure out reciever
<apachelogger> well, depends on what you want to do I suppose ;)
<shadeslayer> remove a few widgets from layout and add a progressbar
<shadeslayer> but just hold on... lemme try :D
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what do i use to display the zsync output?
<shadeslayer> like kpk does
<apachelogger> kpk?
<apachelogger> doesnt that do something entirely different?
<shadeslayer> yeah in show details dialog
<apachelogger> like display progress bars for each download?
<shadeslayer> you can see each package being configured and such
<shadeslayer> its called terminal output in synaptic and such
<apachelogger> qtextbrowser for example
<dantti> shadeslayer: you need a custom delegate for that
<shadeslayer> dantti: i just need to read the output of QProcess, dont scare me with big terms :D
<apachelogger> dantti: I think his app does not qualify for a model/view at all ;)
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1180713 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/worker/ (org.kubuntu.qaptworker.xml worker.cpp worker.h) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> Implement proper APT system locking for the QApt worker. This also fixes the
<CIA-116> QApt worker not respecting APT system locks such as those put in place by
<dantti> dantti: well if you want that kind of view you will need that, take a look at libkpackagekit/TransactionDelegate.cpp
<dantti> apachelogger: well, I don't know his app so :P
<shadeslayer> dantti: http://gitorious.org/qzsync ::
<dantti> k, I have to fix kpk icons today, I'll take a look later :)
<shadeslayer> oh sure :D
<shadeslayer> some commits on their way :)
<CIA-116> jmthomas * 1180714 * branches/stable/extragear-kde4/sysadmin/libqapt/src/worker/ (org.kubuntu.qaptworker.xml worker.cpp worker.h) Backport r1180713, implementing proper locking/fixing the "Doesn't respect APT system locks" bug
<CIA-116> jmthomas * 1180717 * branches/stable/extragear-kde4/sysadmin/libqapt/CMakeLists.txt Bump version for impending bugfix release, 1.0.3
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/GWUfBtBQ :: my UI gets all messy
<shadeslayer> see the progressBar() slot
<shadeslayer> ( line 115 )
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: talk in like 4 minutes!!!!!!!!!
<shadeslayer> sure
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you should dent about that
 * apachelogger already shot choqok dead :P
<shadeslayer> ah right
<shadeslayer> likewise here
 * shadeslayer does OAuth dance with choqok
<debfx> qtcreator has a security vulnerability: bug #649991
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 649991 in qtcreator (Ubuntu) "CVE-2010-3374: insecure library loading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649991
<debfx> I've attached debdiffs for karmic and lucid
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: done
<Riddell> debfx: great thanks, I'll ping the security team
<Riddell> debfx: how about for maverick?
<debfx> Riddell: 2.0.1 isn't affected
<Riddell> debfx: please say so on the bug then
<lucidfox> apachelogger, thumbs up on your post!
<debfx> Riddell: ok, done
<ofirk> Riddell: I finished the upgrade to RC and everything went fine
<ofirk> I am checking the system to see that all softwares upgraded correctly too
<ofirk> Riddell: However, there are 2 bugs that I want to report against the upgrade software
<ofirk> Riddell: against which package I need to report these bugs?
<ofirk> Riddell: report it against update-manager-core maybe (?)
<ofirk> Riddell: the bugs are:
<ofirk> The first bug is that when the upgrade starts the cleanup stage, there is a system notification to restart the computer. This might cause problems when someone doesn't pay too much attention to the upgrade and just presses restart. Maybe differ the notification to the end of the upgrade.
<shadeslayer> ofirk: also
<shadeslayer> hold on
<shadeslayer> ofirk: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/timelord :: no pics
<shadeslayer> can you fix0r that?
<Riddell> ofirk: ubuntu-bug update-manager  should do it
<ofirk> shadeslayer: I hope, I need the image...
<shadeslayer> erm..
<ofirk> Riddell: thanks :)
<ofirk> I will try to find it :)
<shadeslayer> ofirk: thanks... i cant find one on http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/
<ofirk> found it: http://apachelog.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/timelord-400.jpg
<ofirk> google knows all ;)
<shadeslayer> :D
<ofirk> I just forgot that we can't upload files ourselves...
<ofirk> shadeslayer:  Do you think it is urgent to upload the image?
<shadeslayer> ofirk: no.. i just found that image was missing
<shadeslayer> thought you might want to know :)
<ofirk> shadeslayer: oh, yes. thanks :)
<claydoh> argh kdm keeps shutting down
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok so i have http://imgur.com/X9JXp
<shadeslayer> from  http://pastebin.com/UTy3MQ1P
<shadeslayer> somehow my 2 qlineedits dont get deleted along with a Qcheckboz
<shadeslayer> *box
<apachelogger> that is because you have poor design :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you should have each of those things contained in individual classes
<apachelogger> i.e. a class Window : public QWidget
<apachelogger> and a class DownloadWidget : public QWidget
<apachelogger> and a class ProgressWidget : public QWidget
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also with http://pastebin.com/udE9tyZg  it works fine
<apachelogger> still poor design
<shadeslayer> i do plan to move to that implementation during the holidays
<shadeslayer> just need to wait 2 more days.. then i have 20 days worth of holidays :P
<apachelogger> oh wellz
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the lineedits are parented by this
<apachelogger> so you would have to delete them individually
<apachelogger> seriously just moving the stuff to individual widgets would be way easier
<apachelogger> also
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> I think you should use a KDialog
<apachelogger> KProgressDialog or what it is called
<shadeslayer> QProgressDialog?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> you are Qt only
<shadeslayer> QProgessBar 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: forget about it then
<shadeslayer> about what? :D
<apachelogger> KProgressDialog :P
<shadeslayer> oic :D
<apachelogger> it is a special dialog with multiple pages (widgets)
<shadeslayer> i can migrate to it laterz
<apachelogger> where you progress from one page to another super easily
<apachelogger> then you would also need to have seperate widget implementation
<shadeslayer> like you said above?
<apachelogger> yes
 * apachelogger thinks that the Qt talk was not so bad for a first timer
<apachelogger> certainly needs work
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: any feedback?
<shadeslayer> needz more time :P
<apachelogger> yeah
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: +1
<shadeslayer> class should be of like 90 mins
<apachelogger> or I could just use more videos :P
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> coding tuts are very difficult via irc and time limit anyway
<apachelogger> which is why I dislike them so much
<apachelogger> noww
<apachelogger> when is my next talk
<apachelogger> ah, thursday
<shadeslayer> yeah ...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you shall teach me qt @ uds from 5 PM onwards
<shadeslayer> its finalized
<shadeslayer> :>
<apachelogger> I still dont have not tickets :S
<apachelogger> oh dear oh dear
 * apachelogger is so unorganized :/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also, more like 3am onwards :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: me neither... also i get reimbursed for them after UDS
<apachelogger> 5pm to 3am is allocated to socializing
<shadeslayer> ah...
<shadeslayer> well.. we shall work 24 hours then
<apachelogger> woah
 * apachelogger moderates comments
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: as if that were anything special for you :P
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im down to 16 hours now ... :P
 * shadeslayer is becoming inefficient
<shadeslayer> like my coding
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: oh and heres a preview http://gitorious.org/qzsync
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: http://pastebin.com/jq6PvYgZ :: a diff of the uncommited/not pushed work : http://pastebin.com/jq6PvYgZ
<bulldog98> apachelogger: saw the template for your next talk. It looks interesting
<shadeslayer> erm
<apachelogger> bulldog98: where is that? :O
<shadeslayer> rbelem: ssup?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: googled it
<bulldog98> 3rd link
 * shadeslayer wonders what rbelem was up tp
<apachelogger> googled what?
<apachelogger> mind giving me the url?
<rbelem> hum?
<apachelogger> it is not like it were secret if google knows about it ^^
<shadeslayer> rbelem: /topic
<rbelem> ah! ok :-D
<bulldog98> apachelogger: http://docs.google.com/present/view?id=ajk6csn6c2vn_53fj6c47f6
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> bulldog98: that is from the old version
<dantti> Riddell: kpackagekit is missing a dep libqt4-sql-sqlite :)  btw I just need to get rid of these question marks so that you can upload a new and more fixed package ...
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: OLD!!!!
<shadeslayer> like
<apachelogger> on thursday you will get an improved version of that
<shadeslayer> a year old
<apachelogger> talks are like wine, hey need time
<apachelogger> *they
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i married and my girl will have a boy in two months more or less :-D
<bulldog98> apachelogger: sounds interessting nevertheless
<apachelogger> :)
<shadeslayer> rbelem: oh.. congrats!!!
<apachelogger> bulldog98: any additional feedback on the Qt one?
 * shadeslayer knew about jussi
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I don’t like qtcreater :P, but I thing it was a nice talk
<apachelogger> dantti: is it fixed that the smarticon thingy has a question mark?
 * rbelem needs to use more facebook and kicks orkut :-)
<apachelogger> dantti: i.e. what comes up when I run pkcon install foo
<shadeslayer> rbelem: yeah :P
<apachelogger> qt creator is supreme!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also.. why does KDE use the stupid plasma notification when copying gfiles
<shadeslayer> *files
<apachelogger> anyhow, primary choice pro qt creator is that it is cross-platform and part of the SDK
 * shadeslayer wants old school copy dialog
<apachelogger> and works super with qmake
<shadeslayer> +1 to qtcreator
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think you can turn off the plasma stuff somehow
<bulldog98> +1 to kdevelop
<shadeslayer> you just need to learn how to use it effectively :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: right click on the (i)
<apachelogger> got to the settings
<apachelogger> untick the file transfer
<yofel> shadeslayer: what's bad about the notification?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: tried kdevelop? git checkout is like supreme god
<shadeslayer> yofel: id rather like a file copy dialog
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: no :S
<apachelogger> dantti: oh, the new update dialog is superb
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: you can checkout kdemodules in the git version
<apachelogger> bulldog98: qt creator has that since evar :P
<apachelogger> along with support for about any other VCS
<shadeslayer> yofel: also if plasma goes down, my 20 GB file transfer vanishes :S
<yofel> heh
<shadeslayer> and now
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I only saw git and mercurial support
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think the solution to that would be plasma not going down
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thats the ideal solution
<apachelogger> bulldog98: and svn and cvs
<shadeslayer> you never achieve idea solutions :P
<shadeslayer> *ideal
<bulldog98> apachelogger: kdevelop too
<apachelogger> and I almost made bzr simply because bzr itself is so cumbersome
<apachelogger> but then I got annoyed over bzr being so slow that I dropped that ^^
<shadeslayer> also for eg. now when i click on the rotating plasma notification thing, it doesnt show me the speed
<shadeslayer> no pop up dialog
<shadeslayer> and yes i have "File transfers" checkbox enabled
<yofel> it should slide open a progress bar with speed under the 'more' button
<shadeslayer> yofel: it doesnt :)
<yofel> (iirc)
<yofel> :/
<shadeslayer> get my point?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: socialising over Qt :P
<bulldog98> apachelogger: http://home.kde.org/~akademy10/videos/KDevelop4-Milian_Wolff_and_Aleix_Pol.ogv do you know that?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: silly :P
 * apachelogger is wondeirng what happened to sheytan
 * apachelogger is making a video player
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok so after disabling that notification thingy i have no copy dialog :S
<shadeslayer> its copying
<shadeslayer> but .. no dialog
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, for new copies you should get the dialog
<apachelogger> not for existing ones I think
<shadeslayer> im not
<shadeslayer> its a new copy
<apachelogger> lemme try
<apachelogger> :o
<apachelogger> me neither
<apachelogger> BUG!!!!
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> told ya
<shadeslayer> also
<apachelogger> report report report
<shadeslayer> if you launch with kdesudo mode, you get dialog
<apachelogger> maybe you need to logout and back in again
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lemme try that too
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: bahahaha... works now
 * shadeslayer proposes this as default config
<apachelogger> bug report
 * apachelogger likes the current default just fine
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: will file tmmrw... sleep time :)
 * shadeslayer notes that the common wealth games are falling apart and sleeps peacefully
 * Riddell starts to worry, only 4 years until we have to host them
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hehe.. the indian administration is lazy and pathetic ... the UK OC is going to be amazing :P
<shadeslayer> some of the roads are still under construction here :S
<dantti> apachelogger: yes, the question marks are mostly in the smart icon, (I really don't know yet why :) )
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh oh oh ... how do i get a systray icon for my app? 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: qsystemtray
<shadeslayer> ill look at that class in college tomorrow then
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> not encouragable though
<shadeslayer> whai?
<apachelogger> better use wha Quassel has with statusnotifier integration
<apachelogger> poke Sput about that
<shadeslayer> Sput: ^^
<Sput> what's there to poke? the code is there :)
<Sput> you can peruse it!
<Sput> is that a pure Qt app anyway?
<shadeslayer> no idea where to start :P
<shadeslayer> i haz check out
<Sput> because if it's KDE, use KDE's stuff
<shadeslayer> Sput: pure Qt till now
<Sput> also Quassel doesn't reimplement all of it, just the things we need, but I guess the missing stuff could easily be added by mostly copypasting from KStatusNotifier
<Sput> well, sex
<Sput> argh
<Sput> well, sec
<Sput> http://gitorious.org/quassel/quassel/trees/master/src/qtui
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> now that is a typo
<apachelogger> ^^
<Sput> systemtray.* contains the base class, statusnotifier* contains the statusnotifier stuff, and legacy* contains the fallback in case there's no statusnotifier
<Sput> it also compiles fine if Qt doesn't have QSystemTrayIcon support (often the case in the mobile versions)
<Sput> and it compiles fine if there's no dbus support, in which case it'll fall back to Qt
<apachelogger> !find identica.png
<ubottu> File identica.png found in amarok-common, gwibber, pidgin-microblog
<shadeslayer> 0_o
 * apachelogger is wondering why amarok contains that
<shadeslayer> identica.png in amarok? 
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> I know
<apachelogger> for the social about dialog thing
 * apachelogger is wondering why that still did not land in KDElibs
 * apachelogger finds it a very good idea
<apachelogger> the emblem sux though
 * Sput hopes agateau will get paid for actually implementing that stuff in QSystemTrayIcon at some point
 * apachelogger uses the gwibber version
<shadeslayer> ahh
<shtylman_> what happened to qt4-dev-tools?
<shadeslayer> shtylman_: oh btw i hear you live in NYC?
<shtylman_> with qt 4.7 from the ppa repo it won't install
<shtylman_> shadeslayer: that is correct
<shadeslayer> shtylman_: hmm.. i might have a connecting flight from there .. might be there for about 8 hours
<shadeslayer> transit times--
<shtylman_> 8 hours.. damn
<shadeslayer> hehe... might as well go around the city and have a look
<shtylman_> yea.. assuming you figure time to/from the airport
<shadeslayer> yeah...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you apply for visa?
<apachelogger> no, oh I need that too
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> technically I do not need a visa
<shadeslayer> your exempted from that ?
<apachelogger> there is some other special thing for special countries
<apachelogger> and I happen to be in such a special country
<shadeslayer> i thought only UK got that exception 
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> cya people
<ejat> shadeslayer: c ya
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: visa waiver program it is called
<shadeslayer> yeah..
<shadeslayer> ESTA or something
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> which is supreme because IIRC a visa would be 109 euros ^^
<apachelogger> and then you still need to pay the entrance fee of 14 USD :P
<debfx> apachelogger, Riddell, ScottK, JontheEchidna: I'm applying for MOTU, it would be lovely if you could leave a comment on my application: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FelixGeyer/MOTUApplication
<apachelogger> oh noes
<apachelogger> not the commenting again
<apachelogger> -.-
<debfx> :)
 * apachelogger is wondering if a "make him a motu already" would suffice
<apachelogger> are you applying for MOTO too? :P
 * apachelogger pokes neversfelde
<lex79> lol
<shtylman_> I am using the backports ppa
<shtylman_> and something happened to qt4-dev-tools
<shtylman_> is this known?
<lex79> I uploaded the fix, it's building
<shtylman_> lex79: gracias
<lex79> no problem :)
<neversfelde> apachelogger: ?
<neversfelde> ah MOTO
<apachelogger> :P
<neversfelde> exclusive cycle
<neversfelde> I think I am the only one
<apachelogger> I think so too :P
<gmaculo> how do i disable the default sorting of hidden files and case insensitivity in ls? -- also noticed command line regexp are also case insensitive.. how do i turn that crap off?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: great stuff on your blog
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: why did you never blog about the kubuntu aubertruck? ;)
<ulysses> Riddell: did you import the kde translations?
<Riddell> ulysses: no, was going to do that now, something you wanted importing?
<ulysses> No, I think all important thing is ready for Maverick
<Riddell> Konqueror and Chromium users can now appreciate the Ubuntu font on kubuntu.org's front page
<ulysses> I made a last commit before importing, only little changes
<Riddell> ulysses: commit to what?
<ulysses> to l10n-kde4
<ulysses> only little, unimportant changes
<claydoh> yay  my laptop now has a broken screen :( darn cat :(
<lex79> Riddell: dolphin freeze is fixed, remain this weird bug 649509
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 649509 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "Wrong General font by default" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649509
<lex79> and in live cd mode if I want play a mp3 there is no notification about restricted codec availability
<lex79> or if I want see a video on youtube
<claydoh> omg this ancient crt is almost as bad as a cracked lcd :( it fluttters and flashes oh my
<lex79> apachelogger: should kubuntu-notiication-helper work on live cd mode? or is it supposed to work only if you install kubuntu? 
<pgquiles> how come kdebase-workspace and kdebase-workspace-bin for KDE 4.5.1 are not available from kubuntu-ppa? Makes impossible to upgrade to KDE 4.5.1 on Lucid
<lex79> they are in kubuntu backport:
<lex79> kdebase-workspace-bin_4.5.1-0ubuntu4~lucid1~ppa2
<lex79> kdebase-workspace_4.5.1-0ubuntu4~lucid1~ppa2_all.deb
<lex79> bbl
<shtylman_> lex79: did that dev tools package ever build?
<JontheEchidna> anybody have kdebase-workspace changes they wanted to get in? I'm going to do an upload this evening
<pgquiles> lex79: you are right but kdebase-workspace-libs4+5 is still at 4.4.5, so apt won't update kdebase*
<CIA-116> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100928214519-o6unmny9bzr1c1et * debian/ (changelog kdm.upstart) debian/kdm.upstart: Do not already fire on a framebuffer device. When a real DRM driver gets loaded later on, X will be started too early to catch it. (LP: #615549)
<lex79> pgquiles: you can remove kdebase-workspace-libs4+5 is no longer needed
<lex79> shtylman_: qtwebkit is built, you should try to upgrade
<shtylman_> kk
<lex79> JontheEchidna: should kubuntu-notiication-helper work on live cd mode? or is it supposed to work only if you install kubuntu? 
<JontheEchidna> most likely the live cd doesn't have universe/multiverse enabled
<lex79> oh
<Riddell> kubuntu-notification-helper is disabled on the live cd
<lex79> the reason is?
<Riddell> lex79: well it's a live session, it's not generally useful to be told to install or reboot stuff
<Riddell> so working on the principle of don't put things in people's way when they don't need them, it gets disabled
<lex79> uhm ok, but for me is usefull, if it's the first time that I see kubuntu maybe I want see if it can play an avi file or an mp3 file or if I can go on youtube with kubuntu
<Riddell> yes, I did have a similar complaint earlier this week so maybe it should be revisited
<lex79> I think so
<lex79> I'm wondering what happen with General font :(
<lex79> JontheEchidna: any clue on bug 649509 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 649509 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "Wrong General font by default" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649509
<lex79> just weird, it seems I'm the only one that discovered this bug
<JontheEchidna> nope, I've not touched the font portion of k-d-s
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: is there a way to use a custom config file for the livecd only?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you can do it in casper
<Riddell> e.g. we still do this for some reason..
<Riddell> 32disable_hibernation:    echo "disableHibernate=1" >> /root/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/guidance-power-managerrc
<JontheEchidna> in that case we could have a custom notificationhelperrc disabling reboot notifications
<Riddell> and upgrade notifications for kpackagekit
<JontheEchidna> [Event]
<JontheEchidna> hideInstallNotifier=false
<JontheEchidna> s/false/true
<JontheEchidna> would do the trick
<JontheEchidna> er
<JontheEchidna> hideRestartNotifier=true
<JontheEchidna> then we could hide restart notifications but keep flash prompts
#kubuntu-devel 2010-09-29
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: bzr branch lp:casper    if you want to do the change
<JontheEchidna> kk
<Riddell> see casper/scripts/casper-bottom
<lex79> shtylman_: is it corrected the bug about dev tools? if so I can close the bug
<shtylman_> lex79: I was able to install qt4-dev-tools :)
<Riddell> and get rid of this one 
<lex79> ok thanks
<Riddell> 34disable_kde_services:rm -f /root/usr/share/kde4/services/kded/notificationhelper.desktop
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> whee, pushed
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: erk I didn't mean to remove the whole of scripts/casper-bottom/34disable_kde_services
<Riddell> just that one line
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I can't find notificationhelper in there
<JontheEchidna> well, there's stuff in there that needs cleaned up anyways (susefreespacenotifier -> freespacenotifier, remove update-notifier-kde.desktop entry)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: looking at debian/changelog this is the wrong branch
<Riddell> I think you want lp:~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/maverick/casper/maverick
<JontheEchidna> I'll just revert it all then
<Riddell> how confusing
<maco> how cyclical
<Riddell> lex79: I get that bug with the General Font here running a live CD
<lex79> no good then
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/6xMyKc9s
<JontheEchidna> I feel I should ask, after almost deleting the whole 34disable_kde_services ;-)
<ScottK> debfx: Commented.
<ScottK> Is the pending kdebase-workspace upload intended for RC or after?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^^
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I didn't have any intentions either way when I uploaded...
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: looks good
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: well, it's been around since lucid so I guess a few more days won't hurt
<ScottK> OK.
 * ScottK waves to Riddell.
<ScottK> How's today gone?
<Riddell> ScottK: good.  amazing how slow it is to build images though
<Riddell> no big problems
<ScottK> Glad to hear it's been good.
<Riddell> well no big problems besides gtk destroying the whole gnome stack, but that's not a concern for this channel :)
<maco> wait what how?
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd blame people doing fire and forget uploads and not following up on how they go.
<ScottK> maco: Most of it fell over on other than i386 due to archive skew and no one retried it.
<Riddell> maco: gtk had archive skew issues, as did glib, libgnome and libsomethingelsegnomey, it's sorted now
<ScottK> (It's not a coincidence that all the G stuff that affects us was retried and built).
<maco> libsomethingelsegnomey? thats not one i remember working with :P
<Riddell> just one of their various "ooh we have some widgets and nowhere to put them, let's make a new library" libraries
<maco> now that you mention it....that /does/ sound like gnome libs...
<lex79> we are the best
<lex79> :P
<Riddell> true, true
<JontheEchidna> g_something_else_gnomey_cast_double_to_long_long_by_way_of_int()
<lex79> lol
<maco> GAHH
<maco> and that is EXACTLY how they name their functions too!
<maco> JontheEchidna: have you been poking at the enemy code?
<Riddell> we're in proper flame mode tonight, I blame apachelogger's influence :)
<JontheEchidna> :P
<maco> heh 61 char function name
<JontheEchidna> g_something_else_gnomey_sizeof_g_something_else_gnomey_function_descriptor()
<JontheEchidna> it's too easy :P
<maco> now dont you dare comment that code
<Riddell> I have to stop laughing, I'll wake up my flatmate
<lex79> JontheEchidna: so I can put in progress this bug 650621 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 650621 in kubuntu-notification-helper (Ubuntu) "No notification about restricted codec availability on live cd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650621
<JontheEchidna> lex79: yes please. (it can also be bumped over to casper)
<lex79> we are amazing
<maco> heh akk adds to our gnome-teasing:
<maco> <akk> Though I might add g_random_word_something_else_gnomey_cast_double_to_long_long_by_way_of_int()
<maco> <akk> (thinking of libraries like pango and ... there's another one I always used to confuse with pango but now can't remember)
<ScottK> nhandler: Would you please go slap whoever thought it would be a great idea to spam every Ubuntu member (some of us multiple times) about the A-O RMB position via Launchpad.
<nhandler> ScottK: Yeah, I'll talk to him about that ;)
<ScottK> nhandler: Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> neat: http://erkie.github.com/
<JontheEchidna> http://imgur.com/jaKiB
<apachelogger> lex79: knh should be turned off for live cd
<apachelogger> along with most other kded modules
<apachelogger> lex79: is that a problem?
<apachelogger> oh noes!
<apachelogger> I missed a g function name flame
<apachelogger> meh :(
 * apachelogger has a good one for next time :D
 * apachelogger is back in graz \\o/
<Riddell> did you jog up the staircase yet?
<apachelogger> no, I shall do so tomorrow ;)
<smarter> JontheEchidna: pling!
<JontheEchidna> plong
<smarter> I've fixed the lock problem!
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: nice JS link :)
<JontheEchidna> smarter: http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/09/28/qapt-1-0-3-hotfix-release/
<smarter> oh :p
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> check/do _system->Lock, right?
<Riddell> claydoh: how's the release page?
<JontheEchidna> as it was, the only thing being locked was the archives directory
<smarter> It's all insane
<smarter> there's three damn lock files
<smarter> /var/lib/dpkg/lock being the one that's always used, so I don't see the point in the others
<apachelogger> more locks are always good
<smarter> yep, but to access files with apt-pkg you have to do a string lookup
<smarter> which would be fine if it wasn't for the fact that there's no convention, so you get inconsistencies
<apachelogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/TeamReports is that all there is? :O
<JontheEchidna> as a bonus I made the lock/unlcok functions visible to applications via the worker
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, smarter: what do you expect of a good video player?
<ulysses> apachelogger: yes:( I sent an e-mail to kubuntu-devel and kubuntu-users, bot nothing:(
<smarter> apachelogger: don't let the screensaver kick in!
<apachelogger> ulysses: maybe add general bugfixing for upcoming 10.10?
<ulysses> apachelogger: do it!
<apachelogger> smarter: is that all there is? :O
<smarter> dragon doesn't, I hate it for that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im going in for a UI rewrite... ill follow ktorrents example
<ulysses> apachelogger: we can add QApt 1.0.3 also as development
<smarter> apachelogger: but open the video where it was left off
<apachelogger> agateau: is it the indicator plasmoid that messes up my systray's extended item list thing menu?
<Riddell> ulysses: new application focused KPackageKit
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do nt follow ktorrent
<shadeslayer> why? :D
<apachelogger> I had a quick touch with its code
<agateau> apachelogger: screenshot?
<apachelogger> it is like rekonq
<apachelogger> just overengineered
<apachelogger> horrible
<shadeslayer> not codewise.. but UI wise
<apachelogger> I also do not find the UI terribly awesome :P
<apachelogger> but if you think it suites your usecase...
<shadeslayer> hmm...
<ulysses> Riddell: I'll do after the lesson
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any UI that you think looks awesome for zsync download manager?
<apachelogger> agateau: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot62.png
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, what would you be using from ktorrent?
<apachelogger> a list view?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the list view of ktorrent
<shadeslayer> yus
<apachelogger> I would use QML :P
<shadeslayer> also, like KGet does it
<apachelogger> but that is another story
<agateau> apachelogger: weird, I have never seen that before
 * shadeslayer needs to learn QML as well
<apachelogger> agateau: I think I even saw a bug report about it...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i have that sometimes as well
<shadeslayer> ( the overlapping text )
<apachelogger> agateau: ^
<shadeslayer> one sec http://imgur.com/wIq4a
<apachelogger> agateau: bug 632419
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 632419 in plasma-widget-indicatordisplay (Ubuntu) "Hiden items in systray are not well arranged" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632419
<agateau> apachelogger: ok, I'll have a look at it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is your plasma locked?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no
<apachelogger> so it is probably not related to that :/
<apachelogger> very weird issue doubtlessly
<shadeslayer> i haz it with locked plasma as well
<agateau> apachelogger: I can't reproduce it on either of my two machines, what items do you have in the tray?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: its like.. it only affects Message Indicator entry 0_o
<shadeslayer> agateau: ^
<ulysses> confirm
<agateau> shadeslayer: does not really help me to reproduce it
<apachelogger> agateau: the ones you see :P
<apachelogger> message-indicator
<apachelogger> klipper
<shadeslayer> agateau: well i have the usual stuff and quassel in it.... thats the only app extra in systray
<apachelogger> kxkbd
<apachelogger> the device notifier thingy
<shadeslayer> bluetooth
<apachelogger> the battery plasmoid, the networkmanager plasmoid, ktorrent, bluedevil and printer
<agateau> apachelogger: can you provide shots of the "Display" and "Entries" of the tray config dialog?
<apachelogger> m
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> maybe it is a config problem
<apachelogger> agateau: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot63.png http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot64.png
<agateau> apachelogger: thanks
<shadeslayer> agateau: mine http://imgur.com/kF3Mt , http://imgur.com/02R0d
 * apachelogger sees nothing suspicious in the config
<agateau> me neither
<agateau> but I still can't reproduce it :/
 * apachelogger nukes his plasma*rcs
<apachelogger> still happening ...
<agateau> apachelogger: If you disable "Message Indicator" does it look ok?
<apachelogger> agateau: no
<apachelogger> only after restarting plasma
<steveire> I recall signing up to do a developer week session a while ago about grantlee, but I can't find that now. Anyone know if it's coming up or was last week or something?
<agateau> apachelogger: you mean disabling m.i and restarting plasma fixes it?
<apachelogger> agateau: well, then I have no mi
<apachelogger> but the overlapping goes away
<agateau> ok
<apachelogger> simply deactivating mi will leave the overlapping behind
<Riddell> steveire: mm, good question
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot65.png
<apachelogger> agateau: ^ once newly activated
<agateau> apachelogger: I am wondering if it could be some leftover of the indicator-display => message-indicator transition
<apachelogger> agateau: entirely possible
<apachelogger> steveire: this friday IIRC
<agateau> apachelogger: is it a fresh install?
<apachelogger> steveire: google for ubuntu app developer week
<apachelogger> agateau: yes, except for the configs
<shadeslayer> agateau: ive had this from a clean install tho
<agateau> shadeslayer: was it a clean install and clean user as well?
<apachelogger> doesnt have to do with our /usr/share/kde4/services/plasma-applet-indicatordisplay.desktop either :(
 * apachelogger is running out of ideas
<Riddell> steveire: ah hah https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek
<Riddell> steveire: Friday
<shadeslayer> brand new install with my / nuked ( i have /home on / )
<Riddell> apachelogger: did you do your slot yesterday?
<steveire> Oops. Sister had baby, won't be around on Friday.
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
<steveire> I'll take an open slot on Thursday maybe
<agateau> apachelogger: you remember we worked together on this transition right?
<Riddell> steveire: go ahead and edit and I'll tell dholbach
<agateau> apachelogger: iirc you wrote some javascript to handle it
<apachelogger> agateau: yeah
<agateau> apachelogger: do you remember the path to the .js file?
<apachelogger> somewhere in kds
<apachelogger> sec
<steveire> Would have been nice to get a notification about it coming up. Maybe whoever organizes it didn't know who I was...
<apachelogger> agateau: /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps/plasma-desktop/updates/01-kubuntu-10.04.js
<agateau> apachelogger: oh and can you pastebin your .kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc ?
<agateau> apachelogger: thanks
<apachelogger> agateau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/502584/
<apachelogger> agateau: I think it is a problem in the plasmoid code itself
<agateau> apachelogger: what makes you think so?
<apachelogger> I nuked everything that could be related and yet I get the issue
<apachelogger> I even dropped our default setup
<agateau> was plasma off when you nuked the conf?
<apachelogger> yes
<agateau> mmm, weird
<agateau> we still ship the old .desktop file
<agateau> can you try to rm /usr/share/kde4/services/plasma-applet-indicatordisplay.desktop
<apachelogger> already did :P
<apachelogger> plasma-desktop(8364)/libplasma Plasma::Applet::itemChange: Configuration object was requested prior to init(), which is too early. Please fix this item: QGraphicsWidget (this = 0x139c9b0 , parent = 0x0 , pos = QPointF(-1.67772e+07, -1.67772e+07) , z = 0 , flags =  ( ItemUsesExtendedStyleOption | ItemSendsGeometryChanges ) ) SystemTray::TaskArea (this = 0x13afb80 , parent = 0x13396b0 , pos = QPointF(0, 0) , z = 0 , flags =  ( 
<apachelogger> ItemUsesExtendedStyleOption | ItemSendsGeometryChanges ) ) "Message Indicator" 
<apachelogger> Couldn't find node center. Skipping rendering.
<apachelogger> think that is related?
<agateau> apachelogger: not sure, but should probably be fixed anyway
<shadeslayer> uhh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: bug 651045
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 651045 in Kubuntu Netbook Edition "Kubuntu Netbook ISO images are >800MB in size" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651045
 * shadeslayer wonders why thats so large
<Riddell> umm, we have no netbook ISOs
<apachelogger> because netbook images are targeted for usb sticks and not cds
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe talking about lucid?
<apachelogger> agateau: I removed everything but bluedevil and kxkb and mi and I still get the bug
<Riddell> apachelogger: he doesn't seem to be
<agateau> apachelogger: good news, it seems I managed to reproduce it
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> not exactly good news :P
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> hes talking about http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-netbook/daily-live/current/
<shadeslayer> i think ...
<shadeslayer>  maverick-netbook-i386.iso       03-Aug-2010 13:05  801M  
<apachelogger> oh, I suppose netbook needs be dropped from ubuntu-cdimage?
<shadeslayer> aye
<Riddell> well that's an easy rm -r command to fix
<shadeslayer> also .. what is kubuntu-kde4 ? :P
<shadeslayer> lol .. 8.04 .. 
<apachelogger> oh, true, that is august 3 ^^
<Riddell> gone
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: what do you expect of a good video player
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: does everything vlc can + more
<shadeslayer> ( fancy stuff )
<apachelogger> more precise please
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well... id say 1) easy to use UI ( this is like really really important ) 2) can play vids and stuff without having to install moar codevs
<shadeslayer> *codecs
<shadeslayer> ohh
<shadeslayer> hardware acceleration
<shadeslayer> ^ thats 3)
<shadeslayer> 4) inhibits suspend and locking of screen when playing vids
<shadeslayer> 5) has a option to disable/enable 4
<shadeslayer> 6) based on Qt 
<shadeslayer> ^ should really be 2) 
<Riddell> based on KDE and Phonon please
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why 5?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because you dont want to people haggling you with feature requests later
<apachelogger> feature requests can be turned down :P
<shadeslayer> :>
<shadeslayer> ohhhh
<apachelogger> why would one want to disable it?
<shadeslayer> this is like right at the top : ability to share meta data between last.fm and such
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: last.fm is for audio :P
<apachelogger> videos do not have reliable metadata
<apachelogger> most video formats do not even support them in a sane way
<Riddell> plays DVDs from DVDs and from files
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, i mean like fetch metadata from wikipedia and stuff
<Riddell> plays subtitles
<shadeslayer> ah subtitles
<Riddell> plays DVB
<shadeslayer> nepomuk integration
<Riddell> ooh ooh, BBC iPlayer integration please
<shadeslayer> you can rate your favourite vid from your player
<shadeslayer> video streaming from links
<Riddell> kpart for browser integration (optional)
<shadeslayer> a kpart for other apps to start
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> ^^
<shadeslayer> ability to minimize to systray
 * ScottK may have missed something obvious, but what are we congratulating jussi and rbelem for?
<shadeslayer> start from where last stopped ( dragon has this )
<Riddell> no pointless systray icon
<debfx> shadeslayer: do you watch videos in the systray? ^^
<Riddell> ScottK: you mean you don't keep up with their busy social lives on facebook?
<shadeslayer> debfx: no i do like to minimize them to systray when i pause them
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> Riddell: What did I miss?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: they got married
<shadeslayer> my M key is sticking...
<ScottK> It seems that would be a tough long distance relationship?
<apachelogger> ROFL
<shadeslayer> lulz
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot60.png <-- controls prototype sheytan and I were working on the other day
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: NICE
<apachelogger> the controls are QML there ^^
<shadeslayer> whoops... caps
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot59.png
<shadeslayer> that is awesome
<apachelogger> mockup 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: make volume slider vertical
<shadeslayer> also
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: tell that to sheytan when he comes back :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: ooh pretty
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also make your seekbar filled for the portion it has covered
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that you'll also need to discuss with sheytan
 * apachelogger obeys the designers :P
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<shadeslayer> whats your role in this then :P
<apachelogger> the dev part :P
<shadeslayer> both of them are mockups?
<apachelogger> btw, there is an inherit problem with phonon and QML ... QML is using a graphicsscene that however requires phonon to draw by request of the scene rather than via qwidget ... that however does only work in phonon-gst and latest vlc
<apachelogger> good thing this channel is logged
<apachelogger> :D
<Riddell> uh oh
<apachelogger> also, the way to get phonon into QML directly woud be to write a QML plugin in c++ and use a qgraphicsproxywidget to proxy the Phonon::VideoWidget
 * apachelogger is not sure how to surcome this, though he will probably opt for qwidgets with custom qstyle for starters
<apachelogger> QML still has some rough edges IMHO
<apachelogger> ScottK: btw, what do you expect of a good video player?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, Riddell: thanks for the input so far
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how did you draw that transperent control bar?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot59.png
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is a mockup
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot60.png too?
<apachelogger> generally you can do that using qgraphicsblureffect or what it is called
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, that is a QML
<ScottK> apachelogger: I click.  It plays.
<shadeslayer> ah :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: is that all?
<ScottK> That's 90% of it.
<apachelogger> ScottK: what is the other 10%?
<ScottK> Givining me the same kind of controls my regular dvd player has for actual dvd playing.
<shadeslayer> ScottK clicks it doesnt > shows error dialog :P
<shadeslayer> s/clicks it doesnt/clicks, it doesnt
<ScottK> Of course I want high quality smooth video, rich sound and video and sound in sync.
<shadeslayer> ^ hardware acceleration
<apachelogger> that falls into the responsibility of phonon
<shadeslayer> bbl
<Sput> ScottK: you want a radeon card then
<Sput> :>
<ScottK> Sput: No.  I want Intel to write decent drivers.
<Sput> I've given up on them, and I'm very happy with the open radeon drivers
<debfx> Riddell: the liblastfm 0.3.3 package is ready: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/liblastfm_0.4.0~really0.3.3-0ubuntu1.dsc
<debfx> amarok builds fine with it
<debfx> agateau: I think you have targeted this on the wrong branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/amarok/mpris2-raise-fix/+merge/36879
<agateau> debfx: oh right
<ScottK> debfx: I hope you liked my comment on your application.
<debfx> ScottK: yes, thanks very much
<ScottK> debfx: You're welcome.  It's well deserved.
<agateau> debfx: created a new merge request
<debfx> agateau: ok, but the upload should wait until the new liblastfm version is built
<agateau> debfx: no problem
<ScottK> If someone has a moment, kdelibs (not kde4libs) could stand a merge from Debian.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ok ill take that up
<shadeslayer> ( kdelibs merge )
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Thanks.
<Riddell> debfx: great thanks
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i have a headache from looking at the last merge :P
<shadeslayer> also.. you haz entered     - make sure control and control.in are in sync twice in last changelog :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can i do the merge tomorrow? 
<shadeslayer> or is really really important ?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Tomorrow is fine.
<shadeslayer> ok.. ill do it tomorrow then :)
<shadeslayer> its a huge merge.. and i have some trivial magazine work
<shadeslayer> oh.. idea.. i can put in a article about kubuntu in the tabaloid
<ari-tczew> Riddell: your last change added to liblastfm causes FTBFS on build clementine :/
<micahg> is a problem with akregator not having a transparent system tray icon something worth tracking in LP, or should I just upstream it?
<micahg> I'm having an issue with the new Xubuntu Bluebird theme
<ScottK> Akregator has not been ported to the new dbusmenu, IIRC.
<ScottK> lucidfox I believe said something about taking that on in the next development cycle.
<micahg> ScottK: k, but should I file a bug in LP about it?
<ScottK> micahg: Not really.  It would be slightly more useful to have a bug on bugs.kde.org, since it's an upstream issue.
<micahg> ScottK: k, will check and file if it's not there, thanks
<debfx> ari-tczew: I have prepared a new version of liblastfm that should fix it
<ari-tczew> debfx: nice! could you propose a fix as bzr branch?
<debfx> ari-tczew: Riddell is going to sponsor it, http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/liblastfm_0.4.0~really0.3.3-0ubuntu1.dsc if you want to have alook at it
<ari-tczew> debfx: when this version will be uploaded to maverick?
<JontheEchidna> after RC freeze is lifted, at the least
<JontheEchidna> debfx: btw, could you throw the link to your wiki page at me once more? I'll write something after afternoon class
<shadeslayer> debfx: applied for what? :D
<debfx> JontheEchidna: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FelixGeyer/MOTUApplication
<shadeslayer> kubuntu-dev or MOTU ?
<shadeslayer> ah
<debfx> JontheEchidna: do you want a list of the uploads you sponsored?
<JontheEchidna> debfx: sure, neat. :)
<debfx> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/502736/ + all the cmake/qtwebkit transition uploads
<JontheEchidna> Commented. Now off to class
<shadeslayer> debfx: we should have a script to do that for us :D
<debfx> shadeslayer: yeah but the lp api doesn't provide the required methods to write one (afaik)
<shadeslayer> :(
<persia> It ought, but it would be painfully iterative.  Probably easier to parse -changes email
<maco> persia, shadeslayer: i have a bug report on lp for adding a sponsored packages section to +relatedsoftware
<maco> or hmm maybe it was...oh i remember
<maco> it was if i visit someone /else/'s +relatedsoftware, and i was a sponsor on one of the uploads, it should put an icon next to the upload to tell me
<yofel> hm, just curious: why does kdeadmin build-dep on kdepimlibs and has no depends on kdebase anywhere, but the debug package depends on kdebase-runtime-dbg ?
<persia> maco, I suspect you'll have to code that :)
<maco> persia: i suspect i lack the skill
<persia> bah.  It's python.  how hard could it be?
<maco> zope @_@
<maco> can someone who uses kmail please try pasting an image into an email? itll ask inline or attachment. choose attachment. this results in crashyboom for me
<txwikinger> How difficult is it to customize Kdevelop to a special toolchain?
<claydoh> Riddell: yup, workin in the notes, got sidetracked by work, and this :
<claydoh> http://yfrog.com/8b20100929170426jpg
<claydoh> http://yfrog.com/8b20100929170426j
<claydoh> err
<JontheEchidna> that's... distracting ;)
<claydoh> I blame it on the cat, but it isnt his fault i put the darn laptop near his food dish
<claydoh> luckily I have dug up a somewhat working crt monitor that only flickers enough to be somewhat annoying
<claydoh> now I have someon's attention, are there any recent issue to list for release notes? and any new fun  things to poit out?
<debfx> maco: ping
<maco> pong
<debfx> maco: have you verified that your changes from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/1:10.10ubuntu5 actually work?
<debfx> I don't see how qtcurve parses our k-d-s config
<maco> debfx: i havent done a clean install, no. i was going by the comments on the bug report saying that having that setting actually set in a config file is what fixes it
<maco> because qtcurve, if there's nothing actually in a config file, has its own whacked-out default
<maco> (where whacked out = not the same as kde's default)
<maco> is it not working? :-/
<maco> cuz if not then i would guess its qtcurve *only* liking ~/.kde instead of checking the systemwide /usr/share/kde4/* stuff
<debfx> qtcurve parses the files manually so it makes a difference if you set it in ~/.kde/share/config or /usr/share/.../config
<maco> which is harder to fix :-/
<debfx> I'm not sure if it's still necessary
<debfx> that entry in kdeglobals causes bug #649509
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 649509 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "System settings shows wrong General font by default" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649509
<debfx> we can either fix the entry or remove it
 * lex79 falls from the chair
 * debfx helps lex79 up
<debfx> lex79: i'll commit the fix to bzr once I succesfully branched it (takes ages)
<lex79> that bug caused me headache, i didn't know about that change in k-d-s
<lex79> thanks debfx
<debfx> yeah I browsed like half an hour through kde sources until I discovered it ^^
#kubuntu-devel 2010-09-30
<lex79> I think it causes also this bug 649539
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 649539 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "Can't enable auto login - And It causes switch to General Font Andale Mono 12" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649539
<lex79> not the part where you can't enable autologin but the part where font switch to another font
<lex79> I think the part where I can't enable autologin, it's just my installation problem :)
<debfx> probably, if it only sets the General font
<lex79> yes, it's just for general font
<lex79> debfx: ping me when is done, I want test your fix ;)
<debfx> lex79: ping
<claydoh> have the kwin/intel graphics issues been fixed yet?
<lex79> debfx: pogo
<maco> debfx: wait whats the default general font *supposed* to be? thats what Riddell said it was!
<lex79> sans serif 9 is the default font
<maco> i had one commit that was something else (which i thought matched kne's setting) and Riddell said "no no its this other one"
<debfx> maco: you also changed the font size to 8 but as kde couldn't find the font it completely ignored it
<maco> whats the usual font size?
<debfx> 9
<maco> is that different between netbook and desktop?
<maco> :( sorry
<debfx> maco: yes, netbook uses font size 7
<Riddell> (which I think is far too small)
<debfx> qtcurve probably ignores that though
<maco> Riddell: yeah i learned at uds barcelona that you love huge font sizes. there was a bit of "grumble grumble riddell and his giant fonts! prettier would be smaller!"
<ScottK> Riddell: It's a lovely size for a netbook.
<Riddell> ScottK: I've had to get glasses to be able to read it
<maco> Riddell: you had to get glasses because your eyes are bad and you put it off too long!
<ScottK> Riddell: That's my line.  I can read it just fine, you aren't old enough to need glasses for that.
<Riddell> maco: and my eyes are bad because this netbook his tiny fonts!
<maco> Riddell: that has nothing to do with the muscles in your eyeballs getting weak!
<debfx> lex79: does the fix work?
<lex79> I still need to test it, I'm building the package
<lex79> debfx: it works, thanks
<lex79> and qtcurve parses the settings from k-d-s
<debfx> lex79: you're welcome
<debfx> how?
<lex79> uhm, I mean QtCurve uses huge fonts is not anymore a problem in maverick
<debfx> ah yes, but if we did change the default font qtcurve wouldn't pick it up
<lex79> ah I see
 * claydoh is sooo lame, just realized he could drag tabs around in his browser
 * lex79 wrote "need to looking again" instead of "need to look again" in the bug report
 * lex79 hides
<maco> debfx: or rather if we change the default font, we have to do it in two places
<lex79> should I upload k-d-s or wait after RC release?
<Riddell> claydoh: that upgrade of yours isn't a happy story :(
<claydoh> Riddell: no, not sure if it was just an anomaly or not
<claydoh> but thegrub thing is peculiar to my mixed ata/sata setup
<claydoh> Riddell:  and not as bad as this: http://yfrog.com/8b20100929170426j lol
<Riddell> claydoh: have you tried a live image to see if it has the same problem?
<claydoh> not yet, that system is my telly, so I can't spend too much time on it
<claydoh> Riddell: actually, I did, but is was the beta 32bit image
<claydoh> to recover grub
<Riddell> claydoh: what are you doing to scale the screenshots on the release page?  they look a bit blury
<claydoh> hmmm just gwenview, I though it was my junky crt - everything uis blurry on my end :(
<claydoh> will fire up gimp instead
<claydoh> Riddell: any particular major bugs need to be included? the  intel gpu bug(s)?
<Riddell> claydoh: I edited the page (ubiquity description) so you may have to redo any changes you have
<Riddell> claydoh: bug 627815  which is very sporadic
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 627815 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Maverick) "unable to save user-places.xbel" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627815
<Riddell> bug 649509
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 649509 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "System settings shows wrong General font by default" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649509
<ScottK> claydoh: bug 628930
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 628930 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu Maverick) "[i945GME] KDE Desktop effects not active by default" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628930
<ScottK> claydoh: bug 651294
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 651294 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "X crash on KDM logout (still - yes, really)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651294
<ScottK> claydoh: bug 627815 (needs a warning that despite the scary error message, it's harmless)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 627815 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Maverick) "unable to save user-places.xbel" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627815
 * Riddell snoozes
<claydoh> ScottK: do you  (or anyone) have a screenie showing the Global Menu?  one that has the default Kubuntu theme? I don't seem to be able to get it to show whenn I switch from desktop to netbook workspace
<maco> i can take a screenshot
<claydoh> maco: that would be awesome
<claydoh> thank you!
<maco> claydoh: http://mackenzie.morgan.name/tmp/global_menu.png
<claydoh> maco: many thanks!
<ScottK> claydoh: I've also got images in blog posts I've done (see p.u.c)
<claydoh> ScottK: thankee
<claydoh> sct, is bug 628930 still open?, assuming it is
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 628930 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu Maverick) "[i945GME] KDE Desktop effects not active by default" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628930
<ScottK> claydoh: Please ping me again in about 5 seconds.
<ScottK> Or anyone else.
<maco> ScottK: ping
<claydoh> 5 4 3 2 1..... ScottK
<ScottK> claydoh: Screen shot of the new message indicator http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/mindicator.png - It's worth noting if you shift-click on it, it will take you straight to the last thing that happened and not open the menu.
<ScottK> Thanks
<claydoh> nifty, I usually disable that and a couple other items to save resources
<claydoh> this seem a bit easier on my blind laptop
<claydoh> ScottK: do you think that bug 651294 is netbook-specific?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 651294 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "X crash on KDM logout (still - yes, really)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651294
<ScottK> claydoh: It's not.
<ScottK>  I had it on my laptop too.
<claydoh> ScottK: kk
<lucidfox> Hmm, I wonder
<lucidfox> Has someone brought up the possibility of using colibri by default in Kubuntu, to display notify-osd-like notifications?
<lucidfox> although on second thought... not all KDE notifications are libnotify-compatible, IIRC?
<JontheEchidna> Colibri was originally intended to be part of the default Kubuntu installation. (Which is why Canonical had Aurelien develop it) It was in fact part of the 9.04 release as a patch before it was called "colibri", but was off by default.
<JontheEchidna> There was great backlash in the upstream KDE development community (as well as the Kubuntu user community) about libnotify's lack of support for actions, which is why it wasn't on by default
<JontheEchidna> Lots of drama there ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Though judging from more recent blogs, it seems that since Colibri is now a third-party project that at least action support is on the "maybe todo if I can figure out how" list. (See comments of http://agateau.wordpress.com/2010/08/05/return-of-the-hummingbird-colibri-0-2-1-is-out/)
<JontheEchidna> The Notification Plasma widget will handle the cases where Colibri isn't able to display a KDE notification, such as a file transfer.
<JontheEchidna> ... and at the same time defer notification of "standard" notifications to colibri
<JontheEchidna> So in summation, I would say that the feature regressions compared to normal KDE notifications (namely action support) would have to be ironed out, and the decision would have to be put forward at a Kubuntu meeting with discussion/ a Kubuntu Council quorom/vote before colibri notifications could become default.
<JontheEchidna> I, personally, would definitely use colibri if it had action support. But the lack of that functionality is a dealbreaker for me.
<JontheEchidna> Missing from my exposition: Tons of drama that went on on both the newly-formed ayatana mailing list and #plasma during the 9.04 cycle. ;-)
<JontheEchidna> 'night, guys
<ulysses> it's morning o.O
<nigelb> any of the kubuntu folks want to take a slot from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek ?
<Riddell> nigelb: gosh, open week, but we haven't even finished app developer week
<nigelb> Riddell: too many weeks closeby :)
<nigelb> Riddell: app developer week got moved around this cycle think
<persia> app developer week is still trying to find a good time to happen.
<nigelb> It still not a good time tbh
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I do again have a talk today
<apachelogger> oh my
<Riddell> apachelogger: and I blogged about it, don't let me down!
<apachelogger> suggestions for the content?
<apachelogger> I was thinking about revising the widgetcraft talk of last fooweek
 * nigelb convinced you to do it remember?
<apachelogger> right, it is all your fault :P
<persia> apachelogger, target group this week is "opportunistic developers".  Pick something that can be done extra quick to make a useful widget in 15 minutes :)
<nigelb> oh, right, #blamenigel day today
<persia> Only today?
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> specially today
<apachelogger> persia: the UDW talk was starting off with a simple hello world and maturing it to the point where it had a button and a spinning troll head
 * apachelogger would need to cut some things though, since time was running short last time
<persia> nigelb, Please work on better clarification of the difference between UDW (cool stuff to do within Ubuntu as part of Ubuntu Development) and UADW (cool stuff to do using Ubuntu as a platform).
<persia> spinning troll heads are clearly the latter :)
<nigelb> persia: I thought that was clarified :)
 * nigelb will talk to amber though.
<persia> nigelb, I thought so as well, but not in a way that led apachelogger to explain how to be a ninja last time :)
<apachelogger> persia: I beg to differ, you might very well need to write plasmoids for ubuntu development
<persia> apachelogger, Hrm.  Indeed.  Complicated that.
<apachelogger> the spinning head was only to showcase animations in a plasmoid, and animations are key IMHO
<nigelb> heh.
<apachelogger> persia: I think shadeslayer did the ninja stuff
<apachelogger> or at some week he did
<apachelogger> maybe he did a user week *shrug*
<apachelogger> those weeks are all a blur to me :P
<apachelogger> persia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek1007/PackageNinja
<persia> nigelb, See.  We need more clarification :)
<persia> Aha!
 * persia missed that session
<apachelogger> I recon we had tight control over UDW, jr did showcase QML too
<nigelb> see?
<apachelogger> how about quick intro, quick plasmoid, tech blah (where do I find docs, what else can I do, how do I deploy my funky stuff...)
<apachelogger> maybe spinning troll head if time is left ^^
 * apachelogger doubts time will be left
<steveire> Should I use that lernid stuff in my session?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> lernid is targetting the audience
<Riddell> I wouldn't
<apachelogger> unless it grew a talkers mode
<steveire> So  I just give people a link to slides?
<apachelogger> which is something I was thinking about because swaping to ClassBot query to get questions is a bit ewwy
<apachelogger> steveire: I am not sure, you might want to check with someone in backstage but that should be it
<apachelogger> supposedly it can be added to the topic too
 * apachelogger is wondering whether he should use slides today
<Riddell> claydoh: one of the kpackagekit images is the same as another, did you mean to upload something else?
<agateau> apachelogger: Riddell: merge request for your pleasure: https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/plasma-widget-message-indicator/fix-text-overlap-in-systemtray/+merge/37106
<Riddell> thanks agateau 
<apachelogger> sweet
<Riddell> remind me about it this afternoon if I haven't handled it
<agateau> ok
<Riddell> busy trying to get Ubuntu Desktop people to actually care about their own release now
<agateau> oh, they don't?
<apachelogger> they are surely busy with UADW ^^
<Riddell> I think they assume it'll happen for them
<apachelogger> *magic* 
<nigelb> apachelogger: pm with classbot as opposed to you going and copying it manually?
<apachelogger> nigelb: yeah, actually with quassel latter is probably easier anyway
<apachelogger> no, what I was thinking about is create TeachIt which makes the other end of the process easier
<nigelb> ah, I forgot the small screen on top
<apachelogger> so you can have notes somewhere and a query with classbot and the main channel in one window
<apachelogger> and then chat in another tab or so
<nigelb> Please, before you try to "fix" classroom stuff, talk to classroom team.  we have far too many people "fxing" thinks for us, which just breaks things.
<nigelb> (like Lernid - it is now unmaintained - almost)
<apachelogger> that is what you get for not letting cute haxx0rs in on your project ....
<nigelb> not my project ;D
<apachelogger> I know, jono's fault :P
<apachelogger> otherwise nixternal would maintain lernid
<nigelb> lol, #blamejono
<apachelogger> which equals unmaintained
<steveire> A few years ago someone worked on a feature so I could restart from kubuntu and boot into windows without having to watch my grub screen like a hawk. Dd anything come of that?
<apachelogger> but still :P
<apachelogger> steveire: that was there ... in Grub ... I think Grub2 lost that feature though
<apachelogger> old grub implementation was eww though because it required a file written to /boot IIRC
<apachelogger> which of course broke the whole thing
<steveire> So no modern solution?
<nigelb> modern solution - increase timeout
<apachelogger> steveire: not that I know of anyway
<apachelogger> Riddell: who is our guy working on grub2? cj?
<nigelb> yep
<apachelogger> steveire: if you have time, maybe try to reach cjwatson in #ubuntu-devel
<apachelogger> maybe he can come up with some approach for grub2 that is saner than what was there in grub
<nigelb> um, not today.  release day.
<apachelogger> doing the UI foo should be no problem sinc essentially KDM contains handling code for it already IIRC
<apachelogger> also that would break with kexec anyway :P I always go NOOOO when I hit restart and want to get to windows ^^
<maco> steveire: suse has that... and such support still exists somewhere in the lower layers in kubuntu too...but we dont have a gui for it
<apachelogger> then again kexec is so sweet
<maco> oh. wait was that a grub1 feature, apachelogger?
<apachelogger> maco: suse has grub all patched up to make it happen
<apachelogger> AH
<apachelogger> maco: yes
<maco> oh :-/
<maco> nevermind then
<apachelogger> now I remember (I think)
<apachelogger> in suse they patched it so that KDM was able to place a file in /boot
<apachelogger> rather than the upstream default which was changing the friggin boot config itself
<apachelogger> (upstream == grub)
<dpm> morning Riddell, did you get my e-mail on the translation imports? Have you tried uploading them again?
<Riddell> dpm: got it thanks, some documentation on the format accepted would be good to have on the upload page
<Riddell> I'll try and do that today but I guess it's missed the language packs
<dpm> Riddell, let's hope not. The imports queue is going down now from a peak, so there might still be a chance that they are imported. As per the missing documentation info on the supported layout, I've just filed  bug 651900. Feel free to subscribe and provide more feedback
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 651900 in Launchpad Translations "Add documentation on the supported layout on the tarball upload form " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651900
<apachelogger> persia, Quintasan: I am going to troll again :P
 * apachelogger couldnt resist
<ulysses> :D
 * persia determines that context will eventually be forthcoming, although likely via alternate media
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> same media
<persia> IRC?
 * persia was expecting a blog entry
<Riddell> same media as he last trolled I'd guess
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/uadw/09.10/data/troll.png :P
<persia> Oh, heh!
<apachelogger> or actually, yes, last time I also trolled that on IRC :P
<Sput> apachelogger: that looks like you!
 * apachelogger smacks Sput
 * Sput hands apachelogger a mirror
<Sput> don't fight inconvenient truths!
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> I cannot see myself in a mirror
<apachelogger> ...
<ulysses> you're a vampire?
<persia> This is clearly inconvenient, if a truth
<apachelogger> dont tell any body!
<Sput> persia: obviously only inconvenient to others (so-called "victims")
<apachelogger> L&O SVU
<persia> Sput, Really?  Have you ever attempted to sharpen your fangs without a mirror?  How about attempted to cut flesh with dull tools?  It's definitely inconvenient.
 * persia goes away from the keyboard
<Sput> I was under the impression that vampire fangs are auto-sharpening
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> do you need to sharpen your teeth?
 * apachelogger finds that assumption itself rather strange
<apachelogger> why would one need ot sharpen once fangs
<Sput> yeah, I'm wondering about that
<apachelogger> it is not like we chew on bones or anything
<\sh> apachelogger: there are people who are doing that to look like a tiger, cat, dog or vampire ;)
<Sput> impostors!
<Sput> also, hi \sh!
<apachelogger> yeah, sick peopel those are
<apachelogger> also I think that would be called forming, rather than sharpening
<apachelogger> although the sharpening is probably a side effect
<\sh> apachelogger: I call it "Verstümmelung" ;)
<\sh> hey sput
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> then your threshold is not very high in that regard
<apachelogger> ...what some people do to other body parts...
<apachelogger> oi, just thinking about that creeped me out
 * apachelogger goes for a smoke
<Sput> wtf? didn't you stop?
 * \sh needs a coffee...I have a night shift tonight, which means I'll have to stay more then 20 hours at office...great sh*t
<Sput> the usual
<apachelogger> Sput: and then things started to go wrong...
<Sput> right.
<Sput> the usual
<apachelogger> aight
<apachelogger> \sh: are you having campfires and such stuff? I bet night shifts would be half as bad if you had campfires and horror stories and whatnot 
<apachelogger> sheytan_: before we can dive into properly creating a video player I need to properly align the basics
<apachelogger> for those who care: I am working on making it possible to use phonon videos in a qgraphicsscene
<Sput> I hope you get paid for that
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> but I want a usable videoplayer
<apachelogger> also it is not that much of a problem with the right phonon backend
<apachelogger> there are in particular 2 problems (actually more like 3 problems)
<apachelogger> 1) phonon does not have an explicit surface rendering capability, i.e. you cannot be sure that the backend supports rendering/drawing frame-by-frame on a random rect you specify
<apachelogger> 2) even if phonon had that not all backends currently support it, to my knowledge xine for example does not, whereas GST and VLC can od it implicitly (latter I implemented as part of the qtwebkit+html5 fun I blogged about some time ago)
<apachelogger> 3) which sort of is cause to 1) there is no way to handle vidoeoutputdata directly, which is however currently experimentally around (called Phonon::VideoDataOutput)
<apachelogger> once 3 is in place it becomes way easier to do 1 and once 1 is done you really just need to write a qgraphicsitem that updates whenever a new frame arrives
<Riddell> sheytan_: fancy doing us a countdown timer image?
<apachelogger> actually I already have a bit of a graphicsitem
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/qgraphicsscene+phonon.ogv
<apachelogger> I imagine the better part of the work there is to handle the rects properly
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: http://imgur.com/LEzR1
<JontheEchidna> I call that one lintiantroll
<\sh> apachelogger: nope...but I have pizza and beer during the night shift and product rollout ;)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: will you blog that?
<apachelogger> \sh: mhh, pizza
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also, what about the kubuntu aubertruck? I still miss context on that pic :P
<JontheEchidna> http://imgur.com/KjgBS
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yeah, what about the blog post for that one?
<apachelogger> never saw one
<apachelogger> even though you promised
<JontheEchidna> oops
 * apachelogger dents the linitantroll
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also, I believe the brits call them fish fingers, do they not?
<apachelogger> btw, did anyone ever try custard with fish sticks/fingers?
<apachelogger> maybe that is like super delicious ^^
<JontheEchidna> aubertruck dented, but now I have to get ready for class
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: hf
<JontheEchidna> (have fun?) I'll try
<apachelogger> I always have ^^
<sheytan_> Riddell sure :D
<Riddell> sheytan_: 10 days to go so i guess 10 images to make
<sheytan_> apachelogger sure, if you need any new/redesigned stuff just tell me
<sheytan_> Riddell can't we make one and display date with js? :D
<Riddell> sheytan_: not with my js skills
<Riddell> see http://www.edubuntu.org/ and bottom right of http://www.ubuntu.com/ for inspiration
<sheytan_> Riddell  I've a js script for that. Just need a new image
<apachelogger> sheytan_: I'll try to make the current thing working first ^^
<sheytan_> apachelogger ok, fine ;)
<sheytan_> btw, how do i change my nick to get rid of the _ ?
<apachelogger> well, actually I have something working but it is still not over the video and still not transparent or anything
<apachelogger> sheytan_: /nick newnick
<apachelogger> or use the drop down list left of the line where you enter stuff ;)
<sheytan> apachelogger thanks :D
<sheytan> oh yeah :D
<ScottK> http://colin.guthr.ie/2010/09/some-kde-pulseaudio-bugfixes/ seems worth looking into.
<shadeslayer> craps
<sheytan> Riddell http://sheytan-files.xt.pl/kubuntu-10-10-counter.htm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where?
<apachelogger> sheytan: I only see a 10
<sheytan> apachelogger refresh
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> now
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> sweet
<sheytan> Thanks :D
<apachelogger> I'll buy that one
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im afraid i wont get the visa
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how is that?
<sheytan> Riddell so, do you like it? :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any good books for QML?
<shadeslayer> like any free ones
<shadeslayer> and wth is the nokia emulator thingy in qtcreator
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> its all JS
 * shadeslayer runs to learn more JS
<Riddell> sheytan: looks lovely
<sheytan> Riddell http://www.sendspace.com/file/w46sni you can put it on the website ;)
 * sheytan is downloading RC
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the nokia emulator is for symbion I think
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no books on QML yet (none that I know of anyway)
<shadeslayer> hm
<apachelogger> I can write one if you want
<apachelogger> but then I would have to delay my video player project
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is your video player on git?
<apachelogger> "Unicorns < Bunnies < QML" by Harald Sitter
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there is none yet, see my ramblings earlier about phonon missing stuff
<shadeslayer> meh
<shadeslayer> that is fails
<shadeslayer> fix phonon -> git your video player
<apachelogger> G-I-T
<apachelogger> I shall do no such thing
<apachelogger> mercurial ftw!
<shadeslayer> no one thinks about bzr :P
<apachelogger> for mercurial is mostly written in ubuntulanguage
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if I want something pyth0rn I use mercurial, if I want something hot I use git, if I want something portable I use svn, if I want something painful I use something CVS, if I want something slow I use bzr
<apachelogger> if more people follow that rule it is no wonder why no one thinks about bzr :P
<apachelogger> "QML is nothing like a Isle"
<ScottK> Somewhat ironically, the Debian packaging for Mercurial is maintained in svn.
<apachelogger> "how Qt Made my Life"
<shadeslayer> hehe
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: iirc cvs is switching to git for its code hosting
<apachelogger> rofl
<apachelogger> now that is plain awesome
<shadeslayer> hahahaha
<apachelogger> sudo dpkg -i build/libphononexperimental*deb
<apachelogger> debian did not package them experimentals
<apachelogger> silly debian
<ulysses> this Kubuntu Mobile is awesome
<apachelogger> do we have working images yet?
<apachelogger> then I just need to get someone to sponsor me a N900 and I can have proper phone again ^^
<ulysses> I just look at the picture on the wiki page
<steveire> What channel do I go for for this talk?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: get one for me too :P
<shadeslayer> steveire: eh whut? :D
<steveire> 3ubuntu-classroom
<steveire> #ubuntu-classroom
<Riddell> sheytan: yes #ubuntu-classroom, you should also join #ubuntu-classroom-chat where people will be talking
<Riddell> steveire: ^^ rather
<steveire> Yep, got it. Thanks
<steveire> I know this is kind of the wrong channel, but does anyone know if any popular gnome applications that do themeing use rendered html for the themed part? I'm looking for an example that I can point at
<steveire> Maybe evolution for email rendering in the reader?
<steveire> Meh, I 'll just say that's true anyway. It's bound to be.
 * apachelogger thinks that maybe gwibber does it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: helps me with rekonq bug 
<shadeslayer> bug 647332
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 647332 in rekonq (Ubuntu) "[maverick] Rekonq crashes without network connection. " [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/647332
<shadeslayer> soo.. we need to check if connection is active or not, but that var is not accessible from current cpp file
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/Pyq3XFGf
<shadeslayer> results in a compile error for now :(
<Riddell> persia: what are the relative merits of dove vs omap vs omap4 and which do we want for kubuntu and kubuntu-mobile release?
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: btw, could you please update the kdevplatform packages in the beta ppa so that libsublime2 conflicts libsublime1? It's causing upgrade issues. TIA (I have to go now.)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: IIRC didnt you do that?
<shadeslayer> ill do it if its not been done
<JontheEchidna> I didn't put conflicts/breaks because I assumed that the un-numbered .so was in the -dev package
<JontheEchidna> but libsublime.so is in both libsublime1 and libsublime2
<JontheEchidna> breaking upgrades
<shadeslayer> ah.. overwrite upgrades i guess
<shadeslayer> s/upgrades/issues
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<shadeslayer> ill fix it
<JontheEchidna> really we should see if we can get debian to place the unnumbered .so in the -dev package
<JontheEchidna> but yeah, thanks. g2g
<yofel> my lucid -> maverick upgrade on the desktop pc just now didn't go too well either... bug 652029, bug 652055, bug 652056
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 652029 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "package libqt4-help 4:4.6.3-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/qt4/translations/qt_help_cs.qm', which is also in package libqtcore4 4:4.6.3-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/652029
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 652055 in kdebase-runtime (Ubuntu) "package kdebase-runtime-dbg 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdontchangethehostname', which is also in package kdelibs5-dbg 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/652055
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 652056 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "package kdebase-workspace-dev 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libksignalplotter.so', which is also in package libksignalplotter4 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/652056
<shadeslayer> err
<Riddell> fooey
<Riddell> yofel: you presumably didn't do the supported upgrade method?
<yofel> not really, did you put some workarounds in u-m for this?
<Riddell> yofel: how did you upgrade?
<yofel> with aptitude, since I manage my sources.list manually
<Riddell> update-manager's dist upgrade tool sets allow overwrites to on
<yofel> ah, didn't know that
<Riddell> we should still fix those things though I guess
<shadeslayer> want me to set them to triaged? 
<shadeslayer> hmm.. 
<Riddell> better if you just fix them :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> i always end up doing this, take up coding work -> get distracted -> start packaging stuff :P
<sheytan> Hey
<sheytan> is there a list of ALL dev packages i need to compile KDE trunk?
<sheytan> it looks like endless hell with all of them :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: apt-get build-dep foobar
<Riddell> sudo apt-get install kdelibs5-dev
<shadeslayer> where foobar is a kde package
<shadeslayer> sheytan: http://techbase.kde.org/Build_KDE4.6_on_Kubuntu
<sheytan> shadeslayer, thanks :D
<shadeslayer> well.. kdevelop fix uploaded
<shadeslayer> yofel: which one of the bugs you reported are you going to fix? :D
<shadeslayer> im taking 652055
<shadeslayer> and then i have to do kdelibs merge 
<yofel> might as well do one, right.. I'll take 652056
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> hmm so kdontchangethehostname doesnt seem to be in kdelibs5-dbg
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well it won't be in maverick, it'll have moved to kdebase-runtime-dbg, that's the bug
<shadeslayer> its in kdebase-runtime .. not even in -dbg
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^
<yofel> well, there should be a copy in -runtime and the debug symbols copy in -runtime-dbg
<yofel> !find kdontchangethehostname maverick
<ubottu> File kdontchangethehostname found in kdebase-runtime, kdebase-runtime-dbg, kdelibs-dbg, kdelibs4c2a
<shadeslayer> zomg.. no kdebase-runtime-dbg.install :S
<shadeslayer> ive gtg out for a while, cya 
<yofel> cu
<sheytan> Riddell will you put the countdown to the page? :D
<Riddell> sheytan: yes, we should get rid of the lucid banner and replace with with a coming soon sort of notice
<sheytan> Riddell i've got one made for the new webpage. It only needs some changes to fit with the new page
<sheytan> if you want it, just tell me the size
<agateau> Riddell: afternoon reminder as requested: https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/plasma-widget-message-indicator/fix-text-overlap-in-systemtray/+merge/37106
<sheytan> Riddell  http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/2961/mainimage.png this one :)
<dasKreech> Hi sheytan! :)
<sheytan> dasKreech Hey
<dasKreech> how are you?
<sheytan> Fine, thanks, and you? :)
<dasKreech> Sneezy
<dasKreech> been raining for 5 days straight
<dasKreech> stupid hurricane conditions
<Riddell> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> Riddell: pong
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you know about coding kwallet, a guy on launchpad has some questions
<Riddell> 16:35 <leonardr> how effective is the wallet's per-application access control? for instance, is it easy for an application to claim to be some other application?
<dasKreech> how is the GNOME/KDE secrets thing going?
<Riddell> dunno, lemma was coding on it at Akademy, not heard anything since
<apachelogger> Riddell: for a QApplication: setWindowTitle() and you are another application
<Riddell> I expect it's a slow and fiddly operation getting agreent on everything
<apachelogger> for a KApplication you'd need to fiddle the KAboutData, but same thing basically
 * apachelogger nots that KWallet is really just secure storage, everything else is not particularly secure
<markey> what do I need to do to make a NFS shared folder show up in Dolphin?
<apachelogger> e.g. data is transfered in plain text over dbus
<markey> I'm too newb to figure it out :)
<apachelogger> could be easily intercepted too
<apachelogger> that way one could actually sniff a users every password
<Riddell> apachelogger: naughty dbus
<dasKreech> Can't you tube dbus?
<apachelogger> more like naughty kwallet, doing encryption using QCA would really not that much of an effort... the fdo secrets thing is going to fix at least the transfer problem
<apachelogger> the issue that you can just claim to be another app remains
<apachelogger> AFAIK anyway ^^
<dasKreech> Kinda hard to prevent that in anycase
<apachelogger> *nod*
<ScottK> Good reason not to allow multiple access for any apps.
<apachelogger> oh dear, I think my session is coming up
<ScottK> Better decide what it's about then.
<Riddell> I just microblogged about it, so no chickening out now
<shadeslayer> oh boi
<apachelogger> oh noes
<shadeslayer> jefferai is going to kill me
<shadeslayer> i didnt leave #ubuntu-classroom
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> Sput: can you add something like /clear to clear buffers?
<Riddell> ** 10 minutes until Harald talks about Qt unicorn sparkles, 1 hour 10 mins until steveire talks about "Using Grantlee to create application themes", in #ubuntu-classroom
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i still dont understand what you mean earlier about kdelibs-dbg bug
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where?
<shadeslayer> <Riddell> shadeslayer: well it won't be in maverick, it'll have moved to kdebase-runtime-dbg, that's the bug
<Riddell> shadeslayer: according to the bug it moved from kdelibs-dbg in lucid to kdebase-runtime-dbg in maverick
<Riddell> so kdebase-runtime-dbg needs a Replaces: kdelibs-dbg (<<old version)
<shadeslayer> ok..
<shadeslayer> ahh
<Riddell> but do check that's correct first
<shadeslayer> ok ill have a look where kdelibs-dbg went
<shadeslayer> :S ... lp timing out
<sheytan> Hey guys
<sheytan> what do you think about a video that will show some cool features when user runs kubuntu first time?
<sheytan> we can do it for the next rlease
<dasKreech> sheytan: streamed?
<sheytan> dasKreech no, put it on the cd
<shadeslayer> sheytan: no space on CD if youre thinking of putting it there
<shadeslayer> :P
<sheytan> shadeslayer removes some unneeded stuff like kmag (or how it's called)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: i cant get wallpapers on the CD and your talking about videos :D
<Riddell> dantti_work: app-install isn't available on fedora?  but surely Richard would have written the Fedora bits first since it's his distro?
<sheytan> shadeslayer another reason to switch to dvd :P
<dasKreech> sheytan: You would like to take off the only means some people have to see the screen for a movie?
<sheytan> shadeslayer with dvd we could include cool software like gimp kdenlive etc
<shadeslayer> i agree
<dasKreech> sheytan: Blu-Ray :)
<shadeslayer> but then... whats the limit?
<sheytan> shadeslayer of the dvd?
<dasKreech> sheytan: But you are arguing to the wrong people.  speak to sabdfl
<shadeslayer> dasKreech: we can have the whole archive on Blu-Ray
<dasKreech> shadeslayer: I know. would make the semi yearly choice as to what we ship really really quick
<shadeslayer> sheytan: no i mean, people who have low bandwidths, like me, would prefer to download 700 Megs
<shadeslayer> than download 4.7 GB's ...
<sheytan> shadeslayer i really don't say you should replace cd with DVD :P
<sheytan> shadeslayer and the dvd image doesn't really have to be 4.7 gig
<shadeslayer> also.. you can fit 700 MB's onto a 1 GB USB
<yofel> please keep the dvd << 4GiB though, I don't want to get 8GiB flash drives for them :/
<shadeslayer> sheytan: i guess it can go onto the DVD
<shadeslayer> but then Riddell maintains the seeds :)
<shadeslayer> i cant help there 
<sheytan> if you add few apps to the ~700mb cd image, it will not be 4.7 gig. ;P
 * yofel is gone for a while
<shadeslayer> sheytan: apps + translations
<sheytan> shadeslayer what's the size of current dvd?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/current/
<shadeslayer> 3.7 GB
<sheytan> lol :D
<Riddell> we already don't include everything on the DVD that we'd like
<Riddell> but if there's a cool video which doesn't take up large amounts of space that could be included
<markey> guys
<markey> Maverick's liblastfm is borked
<markey> Amarok no longer builds with it
<markey> try it :)
<markey> :: error: CMakeFiles/amarok_service_lastfm.dir/LastFmTreeModel.o: in function LastFmTreeModel::slotAddNeighbors():/home/mark/kde/src/amarok/src/services/lastfm/LastFmTreeModel.cpp:97: error: undefined reference to 'lastfm::ws::ParseError::~ParseError()'
<markey> and more
<markey> anyone know what Git revision you used for it?
<markey> <lfranchi> make sure you have 0fd9f298a18ced1b497b
<markey> Riddell: apachelogger: ^
<shadeslayer> markey: IIRC lex packaged a new upload
<Riddell> markey: we know, fix is packaged, was just waiting for RC to get uploaded
<markey> thanks Riddell :)
<Riddell> debfx: did you ever hear from the Debian packager?  is he going to fix the package there?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: also kdebase-runtime doesnt have a dbg install file
<Riddell> -dbg packages get made magically
<Riddell> when the files get stripped
<dasKreech> yofel: a 4GB USB drive won't hold a full DVD in any case
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thats parsed automagically in rules?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> cant we remove that one file from either of the pacakge?
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> thats stripped using rules, cant do that
<Riddell> why would we?
<shadeslayer> right... i guess it should have a breaks, replaces for it
<shadeslayer> each should break/replace the other
<shadeslayer> Replaces: kdelibs5-dbg (<< 4:4.1.80), kdebase-dbg (<< 4:4.2.90), kdebase-workspace-dbg (<< 4:4.2.90) :: already there
<Riddell> verion needs updating kdelibs5-dbg (<< 4:4.5.0)  or something
<shadeslayer> hmm
 * Riddell out
<shadeslayer> can i put in a break/replaces http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdelibs/ubuntu/annotate/head%3A/debian/control#L514
<shadeslayer> there ^
<jefferai> shadeslayer: why would I kill you?
<shadeslayer> jefferai: because the logs would have shot your DB again :D
 * jefferai shrugs
<jefferai> the DB is already huge
<shadeslayer> ah ..
<jefferai> not much to be done about it at this point
<shadeslayer> how come a few 10K of lines cause a huge DB?
<shadeslayer> i mean a few MB's at most per user
<jefferai> until such a time as you can delete  a large buffer without it kicking everyone off and losing its connection to networks
<jefferai> shadeslayer: what do you mean a few MB per user?
<shadeslayer> jefferai: quassel stores logs for each channel right? text is just a few Bytes, so each channel can be a max of a few 100 KB or 1 MB at most
<shadeslayer> if im in 15 channels, that would be ~20 MB
<jefferai> shadeslayer: you are sooooooooooooooo wrong
<shadeslayer> ok tell me how it works then? :P
<jefferai> right now there are 6 or 7 people on my core
<jefferai> and we have a 8.5GB database
<shadeslayer> :O
<jefferai> and that's with a vacuum being run every night
<shadeslayer> thats about 1.2 GB for each guy
<jefferai> yes
<shadeslayer> zomg.. 
<jefferai> I'm not sure why you think each channel is max a few 100 KB
<shadeslayer> jefferai: because text doesnt take up alot of space?
<jefferai> a lot of text takes up a lot of space
<stikonas> Hello, I have a strange problem on 10.10. After installing any ttf* package something (I guess fontconfig scripts) changes default KDE font.
<stikonas> Has anybody seen anything like this?
<shadeslayer> no
<jefferai> shadeslayer: the real problem is you underestimate just how much text there is in all the various channels that people are joined to
<jefferai> and in addition
<jefferai> how long they've been joined to it
<shadeslayer> ok i agree that the logs get larger as people dont leave the channel
<sheytan> shadeslayer stikonas for me the font changes when i enter locale KCM
<sheytan> this is really a bug
<shadeslayer> but.. for ever day i think it wont be more than 1 MB
<shadeslayer> sheytan: stikonas so you install new font > font changes to newly installed font?
<sheytan> to reproduce: change general font to something, restart systemsettings, start again, enter locale kcm, restart ss, checkout if font changed
<sheytan> shadeslayer ^
<stikonas> shadeslayer: no, it always changes to Balker
<stikonas> I've tried deleting Balker font, then it changes to some other font
<shadeslayer> ok so it doesnt follow the settings as defined by you?
<sheytan> shadeslayer yes
<sheytan> but only when you enter locale kcm
<sheytan> atleast for me
<stikonas> sheytan: maybe your reproduction is more correct, since I haven't produced reliable way to reproduce the problem
<sheytan> stikonas try it too
<stikonas> it doesn't work, maybe I'm doing something wrong
<shadeslayer> works for me
<sheytan> shadeslayer you mean the font changes to crap? :D
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> i installed the ubuntu fonts > went to ss > changed fonts to ubuntu fonts > restart SS > go to KCM locale > restart SS > fonts are same
<shadeslayer> they do look crap tho
<shadeslayer> the ubuntu fonts
<shadeslayer> everything is squashed
<sheytan> shadeslayer are you on RC?
<shadeslayer> yus
<sheytan> maybe something changed
<sheytan> for me the font changes to something else
<sheytan> i mean when i have ubuntu, it changes to the Balker
<sheytan> or something
<shadeslayer> could be a cache issue
<sheytan> shadeslayer please take a look at it and fix if you can :)
<shadeslayer> sorry cant have a look... :(
<sheytan> anyone else?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: nice presentation, but I have to hurry (by)
<shadeslayer> yofel: pingly
<shadeslayer> yofel: is that a karmic -> lucid PPA upgrade ?
<shadeslayer> InstallationMedia: Kubuntu 9.10 "Karmic Koala" - Release amd64 (20091027.1) :S
<shadeslayer> ill look at this tomorrow then, since yofel is afk ...
 * apachelogger thinks that version of Widgetcraft was much better compared to UDW, if not as fancy.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you follow?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i was having dinner at that time :P
 * shadeslayer will read logs
<apachelogger> oh, ok :)
 * apachelogger needs some feedback
<dantti_work> Riddell: yes, there is no app-install in Fedora yet, the yum/rpm guys are not happy with a bunch of metadata in that package...
 * apachelogger really needs to try grantlee
<apachelogger> steveire: btw, do you think we should package the examples? I am sure one could integrate them in qtcreator somehow
<steveire> Possibly. How would that work by the way? would they just be a source pacakge?
<steveire> They are not currently part of the build
<steveire> I don't think they make loads of sense as binaries. The point is to look at the code :)
<apachelogger> steveire: yes, package with sources
<steveire> I'll mention it to bricks maybe.
<steveire> He maintains the package in debian
<apachelogger> *nod*
<steveire> I'll see him next week probably, so I'll corner him to make hi package the 0.1.6 release including examples.
<steveire> I'm gone for the weekend now. Bye.
<Daskreech> does anyone have debhelper installed?
<Daskreech> It lists dh_prep as an installed file but installing it doesn't give a dh_prep command
<Daskreech> hmm ok resolved :)
<sheytan> RC still doesn't install mp3 codecs when selected in installer :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: erm, no? I just installed karmic on that machine, upgraded to lucid half a year ago and now upgraded to maverick. You could very well have Warty as "InstallationMedia"
<ScottK> Or Sarge.
<ScottK> Pre-Edgy cross-grades weren't particularly impossible.
<Daskreech> LOL
<Daskreech> Who's your daddy?
<Daskreech> Umm Debian
<Daskreech> Debian what? 
<Daskreech> Sir! Debian Sarge Sir!
<sabdfl> oh dear
<sabdfl> Riddell: you realise apachelogger is going to accuse me of preventing kubuntu from having the beauty of the ubuntu font in the interface at the same time as that other desktop ;-)
 * ScottK sighs.
<ScottK> What has apachelogger done now?
 * Daskreech signs
<maco> Daskreech: s/h/n/?
<Daskreech> s\s/h/n/\
<maco> O_O
<Daskreech> :-D
<sheytan> someone wants to help me out with kubuntu web page?
<apachelogger> sabdfl: well, are you
<apachelogger> ?
<apachelogger> in any case I personally would not want a font that does not do hebrew or arabic or kanji or ...
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.  That was me.
<apachelogger> ScottK: what have you done now? :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: Remember the KC discussion where we decided to seed the font, but not make it default?
<ScottK> That one.
<ScottK> sabdfl: Not making the font default for Maverick was a community decision.  Not even nixternal could blame you for that one.
<apachelogger> I am sure nixternal could
<ScottK> OK.  Maybe nixternal.
<apachelogger> but today is blame nigelb day, so...
<ScottK> Oh, right.  Forgot.
<apachelogger> also I propose that tomorrow be blame phonon day
<JontheEchidna> We did ask that Kubuntu's PR position to be taken in to consideration when deciding whether or not to have the font as a default for Ubuntu...
<JontheEchidna> though I do wonder if that reply harald sent actually got to all the intended parties: http://imgur.com/riUNz
<JontheEchidna> at any rate, I think that changing the default Ubuntu font this late in the game and giving derivatives 0 time to do proper governance on the issue would be severely callous.
<apachelogger> I actually like how documentation screenies will look out of sync with the system if the font gets changed now 
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it totally breaks UI freeze in that regard, in perhaps the most severe way possible
<apachelogger> theme change would be more servere I think
<apachelogger> anyhow
 * apachelogger goes back to poking phonon and vlc with a long fluffy stick
<ScottK> I'm glad to give it time for people to try it in a release and see what the user feedback is.
<ScottK> sabdfl: I just accepted the ubuntu-artwork change that makes it default, so it's in.
<Riddell> tsk, I go away for a couple of hours and it's all flamewars while my back is turned :)
<maco> Riddell: we let you in on the last flamewar!
<Riddell> apachelogger: no font does all scripts, that's why fontconfig is clever at grabbing the missing glyphs from other fonts
<maco> i thought Deja Vu was known to be the only complete Unicode font?
<apachelogger> maco: most complete, not entirely complete
<Riddell> I think Arial Unicode is the only complete one
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes, but every other font does not look alien :P
 * apachelogger still thinks that the umlauts look completely odd btw
<maco> woah. GNU Unifont has shedloads more characters and glyphs than deja vu
<maco> it has 13,000 more than Arial Unicode does
<Riddell> that's a lot of glyphs, I hope they're all hinted and every different DPI
<maco> deja vu sans has ~5000
<maco> <cite>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unicode_typefaces</cite>
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> my phonon is broken
 * maco hands apachelogger a wrench
<apachelogger> ScottK: you broke my phonon!!!!!!
<Riddell> at least we're the first to have it on our website by default (if your browser supports CSS fonts) :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: All that sound was just distracting you from coding anyway.
<markey> can we please have an updated LibLastFM? :)
<apachelogger> meh.
<markey> I can't build...
<apachelogger> ohhhh
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think shadeslayer was working on that, but then got lazy and went to sleep or something.  Someone ought to fix it.
<sabdfl> JontheEchidna: we did in fact provide a way for screenshotters to get the font, for that reason ;-)
<apachelogger> ScottK: so I shall go to india and fix shadeslayer even though he is hopefully coming to disney world anyway? :O
<lex79> poor shadeslayer
<ScottK> That for fix the package.  Whichever you fine more convenient.  Fortunately you won't be distracted by noise from your computer.
<ScottK> for/or
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot66.png
<apachelogger> look how off my colors are
<Riddell> ScottK: liblastfm uploaded if you are able to review and approve, else markey will convert to gentoo
<apachelogger> that is like if my screen was seriously badly and entirely broken
<markey> Gentoo, that's right! compiling all day and cursing
<apachelogger> <3 cursing
 * apachelogger curses phonon and vlc
<ScottK> Riddell: Looking
 * Daskreech checks if w3m supports CSS fonts
<apachelogger> belay that curse!
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot67.png
<apachelogger> colors
<apachelogger> look a them colors
<apachelogger> not sure, but they still look a bit off though
<\sh> markey converts to gentoo?? *rotflbtc^5*
 * apachelogger giggles away
<ScottK> Riddell and markey: liblastfm is accepted.
<markey> \sh: I just started migrating. expect to be ready compiling by the end of the year
<markey> ScottK: I love you
<markey> wait, that did come out wrong
<markey> I like you!
<markey> thanks :p
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<\sh> markey: lol...you started from stage 1 right? if not, you are not a gentoo ricer ;)
<markey> \sh: planning to attend OpenRheinRuhr?
<Riddell> we should probably stop this gentoo flameage before Sput gets annoyed and leaves :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Please be fixing: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qapt/1.0.3-0ubuntu1/+build/1981389/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.qapt_1.0.3-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: no clue what's wrong. the thing builds perfectly on i386
<ScottK> Riddell: I think he's used to the fact that we enjoy our obsolete software.
<debfx> Riddell: could you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/amarok/mpris2-raise-fix/+merge/36999
<\sh> markey: I don't have the time .. we are in the middle of testing the deployment of half of our datacenter with lucid without downtimes...so this will bug me until the end of the year :(
<markey> ok
<debfx> amarok should be rebuilt anyway as liblastfm doesn't exactly stick to ABI compatibility
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: btw, the KStatusNotifierItem bug I was hitting with kubuntu-notification-helper was fixed. For 11.04 I should be able to implement a tray icon mode
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK.  I'll be happier when it builds on all archs ...
<Riddell> debfx: looks fine, you want to merge it or shall I?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I suppose I'll just remove the offending symbols
 * ScottK averts his eyes.
<apachelogger> markey: any clues as to what coudl go wrong if a qgraphicsitem only appears at resizing?
<apachelogger> though it is constantly redrawn
<Riddell> you know I don't remember any meeting where we rejected using the Ubuntu font as default, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings/Minutes/2010-07-27 says "We will decide on including the Ubuntu Font as our default font when it is publicly released"
<Riddell> debfx: I need to go out, I can upload amarok later
<JontheEchidna> hmm, this is true. Maybe it's premature to feel pissy ;-)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you'd be annoyed if we didn't get it?
<debfx> Riddell: ok, i'll merge it
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: well, the PR not shipping with it would most certainly be quite negative
<Riddell> yes
<JontheEchidna> and I do like the font, personally
<Riddell> me too
<Riddell> so if we're both +1, I wonder how that would leave a vote
 * Riddell eyes up apachelogger, ScottK, neversfelde and rgreening_ 
 * Riddell runs off to tea, debate to be continued later
<debfx> JontheEchidna: you should build qapt 1.1 with -fvisibility=hidden :)
<JontheEchidna> debfx: would this mean I wouldn't have to expose symbols that I get from linking to other libraries?
<debfx> JontheEchidna: mostly, yes
<apachelogger> +0 (+maverick being not LTS making it a good target for that change +didnt get compelling bad feedback when we discussed this last -I personally still find the umlauts fishy -the fact that but a minor fraction of languages is supportted does not make me overly confident it would help our image of being an english-only distro -limited audience testing)
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: if it's any consolation, the symbols I'm removing from the file don't come from libqapt, but libapt-pkg
<JontheEchidna> on the subject of other languages, fontconfig should fall back to other fonts if it can't find a certain glyph
<JontheEchidna> so at the very least it wouldn't change for other languages
<apachelogger> it does hurt coherence
<apachelogger> y
<apachelogger> specially since dejavu is a very complete font set and hence had surely greater coherency
<maco> i like the font too
<CIA-116> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100930200358-0u6hg637pl10xd8x * src/daemon/ (event.cpp event.h) Initial KStatusNotifierItem support. KNotification support can be turned off by setting the useKNotify option in the notificationhelper config file. No GUI for disabling it quite yet, though. Will come in time.
<debfx> JontheEchidna: I actually tried building qapt with visiblity=hidden once but the problem is that qapt-batch uses the auto-generated dbus worker class
<JontheEchidna> <3 autogenerated dbus interface
<JontheEchidna> oh, it's 4 pm. time to go
<debfx> problem is that you can't control its visibility
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> be back in ~30 minutes
<ScottK> Riddell: When we had the discussion about seeding it, I thought the conclusion was we would seed it, but not make it default.
<ScottK> In any case, I'm -1 on post RC changes to visible things like fonts except in emergencies (and this isn't one of those).
<ScottK> BBL
<neversfelde> Riddell: didn't we already vote on having the font on the cd?
<neversfelde> ah default
<lex79> I think they are asking you if the font should be the default font
<lex79> yes
<nixternal> ScottK and apachelogger: I coldn't even blame sabdfl for anything, as I have no clue wth is going on. I will admit I use and like the new Ubuntu font though :)
<neversfelde> well, we are too late in the cycle from my point of view. So I would vote -1, but I did not follow the discussion, because I am still mostly offline. 
<nixternal> <-- offline mentally
<maco> nixternal: your turn to vote:  ubuntu font as default in 10.10 or no?
<nixternal> +0 as I could care less to be honest. i like it if that counts for anything these days
<maco> so that's two +1, two +0, and one -1
<nixternal> i think a lot of users switch the font to droid first thing after an install anyways
<maco> oh wait two -1
<maco> hmm currently at a tie. rgreening is the decision-maker then
<nixternal> if it is a KC thing, why did I just vote?
<lex79> maco: nixternal is not in the kubuntu council
<rgreening_> Riddell: I'm ok with the font. So, I guess +1 from me
<maco> lex79: oh, Riddell mis-pinged him on the voting?
<maco> well doesnt matter. he gave a 0 anyway :P
<lex79> :)
 * maco SMS Riddell the result
<neversfelde> we should really decide such things before the first beta :)
<debfx> indeed
<maco> the decision was "wait til its released, then decide" :P
<debfx> what are the arguments for changing the default font?
<debfx> why is it a must-have?
<neversfelde> is it possible that we will get problems with localization again, for example not having proper Umlauts in german or something else?
<nixternal> neversfelde: +1 actually stuff like this needs to be decided before UI freeze. though no docs were touched this release, it doesn't matter i guess
<lex79> debfx: the argument is that ubuntu will be release with that font
<debfx> lex79: yes, but why should we do the same?
<lex79> debfx: use your imagination :P
<neversfelde> I remember a post about the font not supporting all languages on sabdfl's blog, but I might be wrong
<rgreening_> when a font isn't available for a locale a sensiible defaul/fallback would be used
<sabdfl> that's confirmed, yes
<sabdfl> i don't *think* kubuntu needs to do anything special there, i think that's freetype
<rgreening_> yeah, pretty sure
<neversfelde> ok
<neversfelde> so no special problem there, but we are still post RC ;)
<CIA-116> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100930204759-mk92n829h8ij6fs5 * src/daemon/event.cpp More proper include for QStringBuilder
<lex79> JontheEchidna: do you know (are you sure) if a glyph is not found, kubuntu can use a fallback ? or if we need to do some tricks?
<JontheEchidna> fairly sure it's automatic
<lex79> ok
<maco> i have no trouble seeing japanese characters, and ive been using it as my font for a month
<maco> *typing* them, on the other hand....  
 * maco scowls at ibus
<maco> hi seele_!
<neversfelde> I asked about translations, because we lost a lot of users and trust after the last time we shipped with broken translations, that should never ever happen again
<seele_> maco: yo
<lex79> neversfelde: well we shipped also with a buggy kpackage kit and network manager :P
<neversfelde> hehe
<neversfelde> yes
<lex79> :D
<CIA-116> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100930205435-c0lp61x3lvdelmhp * src/daemon/ (event.cpp event.h) Also add a config on whether or not to use a tray icon, and only show actions in the KNotifications if the KNotifications are being used exclusively.
<neversfelde> so time to be more stable
<nixternal> i guess i am going to have to get back into the swing of things. cycling season is coming to close here in chicago. yesterday and today was beautiful. rode a lot. tomorrow and this weekend, 'Freeze/Frost Advisory in effect' :(
<ScottK> apachelogger needs to vote too.
<ScottK> Riddell, JontheEchidna, and rgreening_: Have you checked to see how much of the docs/screenshots will have to be redone?
<apachelogger> I voted +0
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> I know the stuff I did for claydoh yesterday used the old font.
<maco> yeah so did my screenshot
<ScottK> Right, so release is the new feature freeze.
<nixternal> ScottK: hahahahahahahahaha, docs/screenshots...that's funny. all screenshots (60+ I think)...
<nixternal> nothing was changed in docs this go round. i was busy with life and it seems darkwing and jjesse were as well
<debfx> ScottK: we could still change the default font in lucid ...
<nixternal> on that note, i need to find something to eat and get ready to go ride my bike some more :)
 * Tm_T huggles nixternal
<neversfelde> we are going to release in 10 days? That is not enough time to test and we really shouldn't do major changes after beta is released, better do them before feature freeze :(
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I think a different font would be the least of our concerns irt the doc pictures, if they haven't in fact been changed at all since last release
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: True, but the ones for the release notes are all fresh.
<JontheEchidna> I would volunteer to redo all of those
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> claydoh: ^^^
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: as a note, the font has been tested by k/ubuntu-members for a few months already
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: ok, but the time after beta and rc is important, because everything is tested by a bigger community, so I am still against major chages after first beta
<sheytan> http://www.webpagescreenshot.info/img/876381-9302010110110PM
<sheytan> already working stuff :D
<neversfelde> from my point of view it is not enough, if only developers are testing things, because they are experienced users
<JontheEchidna> I don't think that a font change is a large change from a technical point of view. Low risk as long as at least people with vision have been running it for a few months and haven't seen catastrophic failure. ;-)
<JontheEchidna> imho
<ScottK> Clearly we need a different name for our "Release Candidate" milestone because it's nothing of the sort.
<ScottK> Not just this change, but others too.
<JontheEchidna> well, we broke just about every freeze possible in updating KPK after beta ;-)
<JontheEchidna> worth it, but we did break feature, string, and UI freeze in doing so
<JontheEchidna> clearly in retaliation for being forced to release early on 10.10.10 :P
<lex79> =42
<apachelogger> we only freeze so that we have more politics anyway
<apachelogger> it is not like those freezes have any enforcement whatsoever, well except for we-are-rolling-a-release-image-freeze
<JontheEchidna> There is merit for UI and string freezes aside from politics
<JontheEchidna> like, allowing translators and documentators to be able to work ;-)
<apachelogger> and only expect 50% of the stuff to change rather than 100, right? :P
 * apachelogger gets all grumpy over phonon 
<apachelogger> bah
<apachelogger> to be continued...
<apachelogger> actually I have a maths exam in like 10 hours
<nonickname2> no freezes? does that also count for plymouth themes? :P 
<nonickname2> nitpick admittedly, but http://imagebin.ca/view/U73NFMyX.html is looking ... suboptimal at best (running in virtualbox)
<apachelogger> it is not like vbox is our target device
<apachelogger> (can one even call it a device?)
<nonickname2> yes, but it would nevertheless be nice if the text theme (assuming that it is the text theme) had properly readable, nicely-coloured text
<apachelogger> it seems the phonon-graphisviewvideoitem that worked yesterday is broken today
<apachelogger> hooray hooray
<apachelogger> either someone broke vlc or phonon or something in between
 * yofel looks at the splash of his today upgraded desktop pc that looks exactly like that and shudders... (nvidia)
<apachelogger> no vidia
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> yesterday i updated vlc it seems
<apachelogger> and today my stuff is broken
<apachelogger> one has to wonder
<lex79> plymouth is broken, but I'm wondering when it wasn't
<lex79> :P
<neversfelde> the whole maverick kernel does not really work with my ideapad :)
 * Riddell wanders back
<Riddell> a plus point for the Ubuntu font is it's the only font in the world to include the new Rupee symbol
<Riddell> so that'll make a billion Indians instantly fans
<JontheEchidna> and also Legend of Zelda fans
<lex79> what about klingon?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: Zelda uses Indian Rupees?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: I'm a fan of Zelda :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: no, but the currency is called that :P
<Riddell> lex79: as far as I know no free desktop has a non-romanised Klingon translation, so that's a non issue
<JontheEchidna> http://z.about.com/f/wiki/e/en/1/1a/Zelda_rupees.png
<lex79> Riddell: ok we can sleep well then
<Riddell> on the docs screenshots, well the docs haven't been updated this cycle so they're all out of date anyway
<JontheEchidna> probably because there aren't any non-romanised klingon keyboards :P
<Riddell> well I make that +3 and -1 on the font, so I think we can change it
 * lex79 discovered mulve (the new napster)
<ScottK> Riddell: Since JontheEchidna volunteered to redo the screenshots for the release notes, I think it's OK from a screen shot perspective.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: can you make the change to kubuntu-default-settings?  I'm not at my home machine just now
<JontheEchidna> I will just after I commit this:
<CIA-116> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100930215142-q8mytkkee5y1yfv3 * src/kcmodule/ (2 files) Add a GUI for selecting notify type to the KCM. Now I just have to wire the KCM and the Daemon together so that the settings control the daemon and vice versa
<Riddell> but kubuntu-notification-helper already has a kcm for selecting notifications no?
<JontheEchidna> tray icon vs knotify
<JontheEchidna> vs both, where the knotify will not have actions
<JontheEchidna> and will be nonpersistant
 * JontheEchidna checking out k-d-s
<Riddell> nice to have options I suppose
<JontheEchidna> it was part of the maverick specs, but I had to defer because of a KStatusNotifierItem bug: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuMaverickUpdates
<Riddell> tsk to KStatusNotifierItem
<lex79> someone saw that with ubuntu font there's no padding in the buttons ?
<lex79> http://imagebin.ca/view/d0BrTV8.html
<lex79> http://imagebin.ca/view/4k96SNe.html
<lex79> the second, with ubuntu font, OK button doesn't look nice
<Riddell> convince the someone to report a bug
<Riddell> upstream are pretty responsive
 * JontheEchidna got bit by the "restarting kwin compositing crashes kwin" bug
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: so what's the recommended way of changing the default font? kdeglobals?
<dantti> Riddell: you said from today kpk should be packaged or it's like last date today?
<Riddell> dantti: we can still add patches if there's important fixes
<Riddell> tomorrow is ok too
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes I think kdeglobals
<Riddell> although we do need to check it doesn't cause the same issues as lex79 found last time
<JontheEchidna> that was due to sans not being a real font, iirc.
<JontheEchidna> making k-d-s depend on the ubuntu font should be enough
<Riddell> and setting it in kdeglobals
<dantti> Riddell: k, there are a bunch of fixes, also I asked i18n to translate till monday when I'd do 0.6.2 official, so i don't know what's best for you.
<JontheEchidna> right
<lex79> what about qtcurve? we have to change something also there?
<lex79> or qtcurve parses kdeglobals?
<debfx> yes, we need to patch kdeglobals in qtcurve
<dantti> Riddell: there is still that icon problem which I don't think is related to KStatusNotifierItem, and I found a way to crash plasma :P
<lex79> good qtcurve will not be sync'd anymore with debian :)
<Riddell> "patch kdeglobals in qtcurve" what does that mean?
<Riddell> dantti: translations are done I'm afraid, I took a snapshot from today and launchpad will generate the language packs over night
<Riddell> although we can still do updates, I think they get uploaded every few weeks after release
<Riddell> dantti: but important code fixes are fine so long as an archive admin can sensibly eye them over and be happy they won't break things
<dantti> Riddell: right, so if you if you prefer to do today, give me just a few minutes that I forgot to add the package version to the description of the package (if not shown in the list), I'm sure ppl will complain about this
<debfx> Riddell: qtcurve doesn't link to kde so it has to parse the kdeglobals files manually
<debfx> and it has an embedded kdeglobals file which is supposed to have the defaults
<Riddell> debfx: sounds messy
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> kdeglobals didn't quite do it. Got Anadale Mono
<JontheEchidna> oh, typo on my part. ;-)
<JontheEchidna> forgot to capitalize ubuntu
<JontheEchidna> Huge success: http://imgur.com/luAoP
<JontheEchidna> more directly: http://imgur.com/aWYt2
<JontheEchidna> er
<JontheEchidna> pastebin applet changed my clipboard contents :/
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/luAoP.png
<persia> Riddell, I don't know much about dove, other than that it is not available to most folk.  "omap" is for beagle boards, IGEPv2 boards.  "omap4" is for the new "panda" boards and some 2-screen development unit called "Blaze".  I believe you want omap (as that is what most random folk seem to have) for everything, and you may want omap4 for desktop/netbook (for demos).  I defer to ian_brasil/rbelem about omap4 for mobile, but I think they current
<persia> ly recommend disassembly of an image and insertion of an N900 kernel, so the specific image is less important.
<rbelem> guys, I'm not finding some info about dolphin plugins. Do you know where I can find more info or whom??
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: score
<Riddell> rbelem: e-mailing the authors? (they don't use IRC)
<Riddell> apachelogger has looked into Dolphin plugins
<Riddell> rbelem: but aren't you more interested in file properties dialogue plugins?
<rbelem> yup
<Riddell> rbelem: can't you just start with the old samba file properties dialogue plugin as a template?
<Riddell> dantti: e-mail me the patch and I'll upload it tomorrow morning
 * Riddell snoozes
<dantti> Riddell: k, good :)
<rbelem> Riddell, I'm starting from that, but I still need more info, like path, owner and permission.
<rbelem> persia, this weekend we will write the docs about installing plasma-mobile on n900 :-)
<rbelem> apachelogger, \o/
<persia> rbelem, Cool.
<rbelem> oh! i just found the info that i need :-)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-10-01
<JontheEchidna> this pisses me off to no end: http://imgur.com/eimg6
<JontheEchidna> I created a new image exactly the same size as what I selected from the source image, but gimp #@@!'s it up
<JontheEchidna> so, all wiki images replaced except for the maverick-netbook.png/wee variant and the ubiquity images, for which I am downloading the latest CD image
<JontheEchidna> k-d-s changing default font in approval queue, going to to gtk2-engines-qtcurve
<JontheEchidna> erm, please reject k-d-s. It only affected the General font, and the rest of the non-monowidth fonts are sans serif
<JontheEchidna> ScottK, Riddell^
<JontheEchidna> gtk2-engines-qtcurve should be good, though
<lex79> JontheEchidna: did you change something in gtk2-engines-qtcurve?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: patched the kdeglobals
<lex79> just curiosity
<lex79> oh neat
<lex79> if you can also update the bzr branch since we can't sync anymore the package now...
<lex79> why kpackagekit checks update weekly and not daily?
<lex79> from the kubuntu feedback page
<maco> Riddell: i think debfx was just saying that to make qtcurve do the right thing, we set the font in its package instead of using the modifications i did in k-d-s
<jjesse-netbook> this is interesting doing a full upgrade with muon and not getting a process indicator, so do i just wait ?
<dantti> lex79: does it check at all? afaik there are patches disabling it..
<Sput> Riddell: don't worry, I a) know exactly that Gentoo is superior, b) know that I can install a full system within a day with spending like 5 minutes at the computer, and c) know that I save soooo much time because updates don't break and configuration is much more easier because I don't need to use random GUI tools, and d) don't really care what others use, as I'm fully aware of me being a crazy person that's incompatible to binary distros :)
<nigelb> lol
<Sput> I'm certainly not gonna leave because of some bashing :)
<lex79> dantti: kpk here in my installation checks update weekly and it's confirmed by the last comment there: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MaverickMeerkat/RC/Kubuntu/Feedback
<dantti> lex79: funny the page says he was using KPackageKit since '06 but I started to write in in 2008 :P
<dantti> s/in/it
<lex79> that is another comment I think from another user
<lex79> there's this patch btw kubuntu_06_no_automatic_updates.diff
<dantti> well anyway would be good to see what Riddell thinks about this, since the combo to select the updates interval is hidden by some patch
<lex79> the combo to select the updates? it's not hidden here
<lex79> http://imagebin.ca/view/cx0Kndw.html
<dantti> hmm I think they were hidden :P
<lex79> :)
<dantti> well the default can be easily changed, but I guess Riddell would be better to answear that
<lex79> ok
<dantti> I have to go work late night now :( cya
<shadeslayer> what? Huh?
<shadeslayer> i wasnt working on liblastfm
<shadeslayer> IIRC lex79 was
<lex79> nope
<shadeslayer> i didnt take it up surely
<shadeslayer> i have kdelibs merge and another bug to fix first :P
<shadeslayer> also, im off to college, its 8 AM already :D
<lex79> liblastfm is already uploaded anyway
<lex79> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/liblastfm/0.4.0~really0.3.3-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> ok....
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'm going to reject your k-d-s as requested.
<JontheEchidna> Thanks
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You might also look at the amount of hinting.  Ubuntu, IIRC, went with Slight and there was pushback about doing more.
<ScottK> No problem.
<JontheEchidna> pushback, as in slight being too much?
<JontheEchidna> or pushback about the hinting *not* being stronger?
<ScottK> About not doing more.
<ScottK> Discussion is in Bug 629622
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 629622 in ubuntu-font-family-sources (Ubuntu) "MIR+FFE: Inclusion of Ubuntu Font Family ~0.70 in Maverick (10.10)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629622
<ScottK> qapt accepted, BTW.
<ScottK> skrooge too
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Also they bumped to 11 point because 10 point is smaller in the Ubuntu font than in whatever it's replacing.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Does gtk2-engines-qtcurve need to be rejected too?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: no, that's fine. It's actually what made me catch the k-d-s bug
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK.  I'll let it sit until there's a new k-d-s to go with it.
<JontheEchidna> I'm afraid I let myself get distracted with FTBFS fixing ;-)
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: BTW, there's no need to wait for the reject before re-uploading.  The queue can hold more than one package of the same version in unapproved.  Just only one can ever make it in.
<JontheEchidna> aah, ok
<JontheEchidna> once I finish up with ktoon I'll get back to k-d-s
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> BTW, chromium and KDE should be able to agree that it's the default browser in Maverick again.  FTA backported some stuff to make that possible today.
<JontheEchidna> nice. I told it to stop asking me
<JontheEchidna> I, personally bumped my font settings up from 8 to 8.5 when I switched to the Ubuntu font
<JontheEchidna> stray , in there
<JontheEchidna> we default to 9 point currently
<JontheEchidna> I think 9 looks fine: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MaverickMeerkat/RC/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=view
<JontheEchidna> hmm, that link probably won't work
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MaverickMeerkat/RC/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=kpk4.png
<JontheEchidna> but we can bump things up by one if there is a need
<JontheEchidna> If we make this the last upload of k-d-s, it'll be k-d-s 1:10.10ubuntu10
<JontheEchidna> turns out we're already using medium hinting
<CIA-116> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20101001035053-al69ml646rrag5l2 * (debian/changelog debian/control share/config/kdeglobals) * Switch to the Ubuntu font as the default font, as approved by the Kubuntu Council * Add a dependency on ttf-ubuntu-font-family for the above
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1181452 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (2 files in 2 dirs) SVN_SILENT: Krazy2 fixes
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Both accepted.
<markey> is this bad:
<markey> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<jussi> Hrm, bug 651050 affects me, on a normal kubuntu install, but has been marked as invalid. what to do? 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 651050 in Plymouth "User shown Ubuntu 10.10 splash screen when booting Kubuntu 10.10 Netbook" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651050
<markey> thanks for LibLastFM update, seems to work fine :)
<yao_ziyuan> when you release an alpha or beta, you're supposed to build apps with more debugging information, and therefore they would run slower than a final release, right?
<Riddell> one can do
<yao_ziyuan> thanks
<agateau> Riddell: morning, this is your daily reminder for https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/plasma-widget-message-indicator/fix-text-overlap-in-systemtray/+merge/37106 :)
<Riddell> yep, I'll get onto that momentarily, thanks agateau 
<agateau> Riddell: great
<apachelogger> yay, it is always a good thing to start a new semester with calculus \o/
<apachelogger> I will derive!
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9dpTTpjymE
 * ulysses passed calulus 1 and 2 \o/
<apachelogger> ulysses: congrats
<ulysses> 2 years ago, in my first year
<apachelogger> ulysses: still congratuatable, no?
<ulysses> yes, some of my friends still doing it
<apachelogger> maybe they like it so much, I personally do
<ulysses> :D
<apachelogger> not that I would be paritcularly good at it, but I like it ;)
 * apachelogger builds his own vlc thinking that maybe the packages might be what broke his paintaing code so badly
<ulysses> Beautiful: http://imagebin.ca/img/D4HbWF9.png
<valorie> good lord, what is that?
<valorie> eek
<ulysses> Kubuntu 10.10 RC in Virtualbox, right after installing guest additions
<persia> Is that some sort of AA rendering environment?
<valorie> wow
<apachelogger> sweet baby jesus!
<valorie> looks like a nightmare
 * persia is impressed that aalib can handle that sort of environment
<Mamarok> ulysses: beautiful is different, but nice POC
<Mamarok> too many colors in the text, though, makes it unreadable
<debfx> ulysses: how did you install the guest additions?
<ulysses> sudo /media/VBoxGuestAdditions/VboxLinuxadditions-x86.run
<debfx> ulysses: you should install the package virtualbox-ose-guest-x11 instead
<ulysses> Didn't know that, thanks
<debfx> yeah the guest additions are packaged
<ulysses> good news
<nigelb> Riddell: Um, were you able to find someone for kubuntu in open week?
<Riddell> nigelb: not given the matter much thought
<nigelb> oh, ok
<debfx> apachelogger: do you know a workaround for the openoffice crash when using the raster graphicssystem?
<Riddell> use KOffice :)
<valorie> lol
<nigelb> heh
<lucidfox> Well
<lucidfox> Last I tried, KWord was slow and had eye-burning font rendering
<Riddell> but now that it defaults to the Ubuntu font it'll be nice and smooth
<lucidfox> Is that sarcasm?
<lucidfox> I mean on the page, actually. The documents I tried to edit used Verdana. The fonts were much crisper in AbiWord and OOo
<lucidfox> it seems to me that KWord just ignores the full hinting setting, and always did since early 2.0 beta
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/phonon+proper-qgraphicitem.ogv check this out
<apachelogger> ohw it is so beautiful and nice and and omg
<apachelogger> debfx: kApp->setGraphicsSystem("native");
<apachelogger> debfx: whereever kapp gets constructed
<apachelogger> I did not find out where also I found ooo code scary so I did not bother to look closer
<apachelogger> if you cannot find where the kapp comes from then just do that before every K* function does things
<apachelogger> also FTR: that is not even a workaround but the proper way to do it, because shtylman told me ooo hands the KDE integration foo a widget to paint on, which is of course dependent on X11 and hence native paintaing *must* be enforced globally via setGraphicsSystem
<debfx> apachelogger: I was thinking about a workaround that doesn't involve recompiling OO.o :)
<apachelogger> also FTR: one can manually swap the system on a per-painter basis, so say only a minor part of your software requires X11 foo and the painting is reasonable accessable one can (or maybe even should) just swap the graphicsengine for that particular painter
<apachelogger> also FTR: graphicssystem == graphicsengine (when one browses the painting docu usually they talk about the engine, which is synonymous to the system)
<debfx> I guess setting QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM=native in /usr/bin/ooffice should fix it
<apachelogger> debfx: yep
<apachelogger> just wanted to say that
<apachelogger> however, that really is a workaround ;)
<Riddell> apachelogger: ooh pretty
<apachelogger> Riddell: that is native painted now, rather than the thing I did the other day (which asked Phonon::VideoWidget to do the painting)
<apachelogger> also FTR again: Phonon::Experimental contains about all the stuff that currently sets QtMultimediaKit apart from phonon so once more I am  not sure why the kit is even existing
<apachelogger> (most importantly QtMultimediaKit does have a graphicsitem already ;))
<Riddell> nobody outside Brisbane knows that
<howlymowly> hi poeple.. shor question abot maverick: my plasama effects right now are turned off by default... my default settings do not matter in this case. I always have to turn them on manually (using the keaboard shortcut for example) is this supposed to be like this?
<Riddell> you probably have a blacklisted driver
<howlymowly> Riddell: will this change, until the release of maverick?
<howlymowly> (i got an intel graphics chipset btw...)
<debfx> apachelogger: http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/go-openoffice-qt-native/go-openoffice-qt-native/qt-use-native-backend.diff
<apachelogger> ...ah, yeah, why upstream fixes...
<Riddell> howlymowly: probably not, how well does it work with effects?
<howlymowly> Riddell: I have not seen the slightest problems..  In fact on maverick it runs better than ever
<howlymowly> its an intel 965gm chipse
<howlymowly> *chipset
<Riddell> hmm, I have "Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics" and when I turn on effects it works much of the time but e.g. konsole has notable refreshing problems and the systray has funny colours
<debfx> apachelogger: there is an upstream bug with a link to that patch: http://www.openoffice.org/issues/show_bug.cgi?id=113246
<ubottu> OpenOffice.org bug 113246 in kde "Openoffice fail when qt build with raster engine by default" [Defect,New: ]
<debfx> filing a bug against libreoffice might be more promising
<Tm_T> Riddell: I remember there has been discussion and bugfixing related to konsole drawing, there were some technical reason why it is/was slow
<Tm_T> ...during the KDE4 developmet
<ScottK> Riddell or JontheEchidna: Does kubuntu-netbook-default-settings need an upload for the font?
<debfx> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> Riddell: Can you do it?
<ScottK> debfx: Thanks.
<Tm_T> ScottK: any images incoming that needs some testing?
<Tm_T> (PPC)
<ScottK> Tm_T: If you could take the latest daily for a spin and see how it goes, that would be good.
<Tm_T> wi l look at it today then (:
<Riddell> ScottK: keeping the eye wateringly small size?
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd knock it up one point from what we had since allegedly this font renders smaller.
<apachelogger> debfx: Ic
<apachelogger> shtylman: http://www.openoffice.org/issues/show_bug.cgi?id=113246
<ubottu> OpenOffice.org bug 113246 in kde "Openoffice fail when qt build with raster engine by default" [Defect,New: ]
<mokush> hey, I've updated to 10.10 beta, and completly lost wifi support. any way to kickstart it manualy?
 * Riddell uploads kubuntu-netbook-default-settings
<Riddell> mokush: try installing the RC?
<mokush> I was hopeing to be able to update the beta to the rc, without burning a disc
<ScottK> Riddell: k-n-d-s accepted.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<davmor2> mokush: is your machine unplgged?
<mokush> unplugged as in network plug?
<davmor2> mokush: as in no power goning into the machine
<mokush> davmor2: is this some kind of joke?
<davmor2> mokush: nope pm-utils causes some wifi cards to not connect if the machine is not connect to power.  if that was the case there is a work around you can try
<davmor2> mokush: try "sudo pm-powersave false" then try to connect again
<mokush> I'm on a toshiba l300 laptop, always plugged. Atheros AR5007EG wireless card. The network manager does not start at all.
<davmor2> mokush: Ah okay that's something completely different then
<apachelogger> Riddell: did we reach conclusion on the font?
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's in.
<apachelogger> as default?
<Riddell> yes
<apachelogger> cool
<Riddell> shadeslayer and 999 million other Indians will be most happy
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> dolphin has some serious scaling issues 
<apachelogger> 11k files and dolphin goes wocka
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<shadeslayer> whuh..
<apachelogger> updateMetaData(): artist: Apollo 440 
<apachelogger> updateMetaData(): title: Stop The Rock 
<apachelogger> those were good times
<apachelogger> the 1990's werent so bad after all ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what font? :P
<shadeslayer> the ubuntu font?
<shadeslayer> i hates it now ..
<apachelogger> the supreme master font that fell from the heaven after devine intervention by sabdfl
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, so mainstream, horrible
 * apachelogger shall use gnuunicode or what it was called
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it looks all squashed on my LCD now
<shadeslayer> dunno what happened
<shadeslayer> the beta one was awesome
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Try changing the hinting from medium to slight.
<apachelogger> well, open source -> degrading quality right there
<apachelogger> ScottK: should that not be defaulted?
<apachelogger> if it makes the system look better?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: is hinting enabled?
<sabdfl> it should, yes
<shadeslayer> ( by default )
<ScottK> That was part of yesterday's discussion.
<shadeslayer> because it is *necessary* for the ubuntu fonts
<shadeslayer> ah ok ..
<ScottK> Currently Ubuntu is defaulting to slight and we are defaulting to medium
<ScottK> (which is what we had before)
 * shadeslayer has autohinting
<ScottK> Given we have not very long to make changes, if people aren't happy with it as it is, I'd like to know soon if that helps.
<apachelogger> couldnt that be set on fontconfig level?
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's in k-d-s/k-n-d-s.
<ScottK> No idea if it could or not.
<shadeslayer> oh wait.. its says medium.. weird
<shadeslayer> also K/Ubuntu is catching up in my university.. finally
<apachelogger> not here
<apachelogger> we are all diehard debian fanbois
<shadeslayer> hehe ..
 * apachelogger has a debian install just so he does not stick out when he is @ university ^^
<shadeslayer> my university is all pro-MS
<Riddell> 10 year old debian in my case
<shadeslayer> good to see people poking me about k/ubuntu these days
<apachelogger> Riddell: so what, the 3 minor versions more up-to-date kernel does not change much :P
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/503863/ is it me or does that function look like something you would not want to call every day?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: still squashed :(
<ScottK> OK.  No idea then.
<shadeslayer> ScottK:  http://imgur.com/vJ1xz
<shadeslayer> just to show how it looks like
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ ?
<yofel> that looks fine to me, at least it looks like that here too (slight hinting set in fontconfig and KDE to system settings)
<shadeslayer> yofel: ill show it with droid sans font
<yofel> the ubuntu font is more slim than other fonts, but that's not bad..
<shadeslayer> http://imgur.com/CQWgb
<shadeslayer> compare those side by side :>
 * apachelogger starts singing
<ScottK> I like the Ubuntu one better.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: dont the ubuntu ones seem squashed to you?
<yofel> right, it's smaller, but it doesn't look different from the beta one, just takes some getting used to
<ScottK> The problem with fonts is that your opinion is largely colored by what you're used to.
 * yofel misses a mono version though :/
<shadeslayer> its alot different than beta
<shadeslayer> from what i observed
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No, but I don't use either of those fonts, so they are both new to me.
<apachelogger> ScottK: hence I would have +1'd on setting a mono font default
<apachelogger> muhahaha :D
<apachelogger> mono spaced fonts are the uberawesome
 * ScottK was voting for delivering the features before feature freeze.
<yofel> well, I couldn't really compare them, as my font settings got messed up for a while when I switched them
<yofel> I only use monospace for IRC and Konsole
 * ScottK will let the people who wanted the font figure it out.
<shadeslayer> annyyways
 * shadeslayer wants better graphics for installer 
<apachelogger> I rather have someone findout why my kmix is broken since I removed pulse
<al> other way around for me since 4.5
<al> kmix started simulating some kind of pulse support, but went from working fine to doing all kinds of weird stuff
<apachelogger> not nice at all
<debfx> the font settings in k-d-s and k-n-d-s are broken (has a dot instead of comma)
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
<ScottK> They seem to be doing something as I have the new font.
<debfx> yes, but the size is set to 12
<ScottK> Where do I check that?
<ScottK> Mine are Ubuntu 7 or * on netbook.
<ScottK> */8
<ScottK> Which means the new size didn't take effect.
<Tm_T> huh, is there any way to disable spell checking entirely? The fact that Konqueror keeps it enabled no matter what I have set for it, keeps crippling my system in time to time
<debfx> ScottK: have you changed the fonts in the kcm before?
<ScottK> debfx: I had not.
<shtylman> apachelogger: will do
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Coming to US?
<ScottK> Oops.  I know you are.
<ScottK> shtylman: Coming to UDS?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Now that I've got the font on my netbook, I agree it looks squashed, but maybe I'll get used to it.
<Riddell> debfx: tsk, I knew that didn't look right
<ScottK> Riddell: Bumping the font up one size in netbook like we agree was definitely the right choice.
<ScottK> claydoh_: Please have a look at the proposed release note in Bug #651294 and add it to ours too.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 651294 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "X crash on KDM logout (still - yes, really)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651294
<debfx> Riddell: do you want me to fix the font settings?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: :D
<shadeslayer> <3 the beta fonts, the final release is squashed :(
<shadeslayer> ScottK: also, everything depends on the Visa
<shadeslayer> i hope i get it, but cant say
<ScottK> Right.
 * shadeslayer notes amarok is all broken
<debfx> markey: any news on the applet width bug?
<shadeslayer> yeah thats the one i have i think ^
<zanoi> are there any plans to add some installation instructions to the Kubuntu website, similar to the ones the Ubuntu website has?
<zanoi> my girlfriend tried to install kubuntu but didnt know what to do after the download
<ScottK> ryanakca: ^^^
<zanoi> when i showed her the ubuntu website it worked out fine
<ulysses> zanoi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall/Kubuntu
<ulysses> I guess the screenshots should be updated
<zanoi> ulysses: cool, now if that page could be linked to where one download the iso it would be great
<zanoi> ulysses: also the way the ubuntu website does it is unbelievable user friendly
<zanoi> (except that it doesn't work with konqueror)
<ulysses> I don't know how they do, but I'll look at
<zanoi> ulysses: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ulysses> aham, I see
<ulysses> Not bad
<zanoi> they let you choose which os you're on and whether you want a cd or usb and then present simple steps on how to install
<ScottK> agateau: Do we have a messaging indicator or a messaging menu in Kubuntu?
<agateau> ScottK: mmm, what's the difference?
<agateau> ScottK: we have a Plasma widget
<ScottK> agateau: I want to describe it correctly.
<ScottK> (it being the plasma widget)
<agateau> ScottK: ok, the widget is named plasma-widget-message-indicator so I would go for "indicator"
<ScottK> Thanks.
<debfx> ScottK: I've fixed k-d-s, could you upload it?
<ScottK> Perhaps in a bit if Riddell doesn't get to it first.
<ScottK> debfx: Are you doing k-n-d-s too?
<ScottK> debfx: Does gtk2-engines-qtcurve need fixing too?
<debfx> ScottK: yes, it doesn't have a bzr branch, right?
<ScottK> No idea.
<debfx> ScottK: qtcurve is fine
<ScottK> Cool.
<debfx> ScottK: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/kubuntu-netbook-default-settings_10.10.6.debdiff
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you mind doing Bug #624512 so I can say it's done when we get to the MOTU section of the release meeting.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 624512 in mozc (Ubuntu Maverick) "Please move mozc from Universe to Multiverse" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624512
<markey> debfx: pong. you asked about news regarding applet sizes? in 2.3.2 I applied a (very hacky) patch shortly before tagging that gets around the issue
<markey> calling resize() on the MainWindow right after startup
<markey> seems to work for most people
<markey> it would however be nice to have this solved for real
<markey> the bug is in Plasma and/or Qt
<markey> noone knows...
<dantti> Riddell: I generated the patch here, but as I renamed some .png files they do not appear in the patch, isn't it better just to resync? since the patch would be the same thing?
<dantti> I can send you the patch so that you see what changed, mostly bug fixes and a few speedy improvements
<debfx> markey: it doesn't work for shadeslayer and me
<markey> debfx: which KDE and Qt version?
<debfx> markey: 4.5.1 and 4.7.0
<markey> interesting
<markey> I have the same setup
<debfx> does it work for you on maverick?
<markey> I only heard about issues with KDE trunk now
<markey> yes, it does
<markey> but I suspect this is timing sensitive. my patch simple resizes 1500ms after Amarok is shown
<Riddell> ScottK: but I should be paying attention to the meeting not processing bugs!
<markey> I guess that time could be too short in some situations
<debfx> maybe it's a problem if the window is still hidden?
<ScottK> Riddell: I know you're a king of multi-tasking
<markey> debfx: aaah, absolutely. that could very well render the patch useless
<markey> I never thought of this
<markey> but we don't have any other solutions anyway... 
<debfx> calling resize when the window is first shown might do the trick
<markey> debfx: Plasma in KDE 4.5 brought so many regressions for us, it's not even funny
<markey> we had to deal with 4 different bugs
<markey> debfx: that might work, if you can figure out when it is actually rendered on the screen, for real
<markey> polish() doesn't suffice
<markey> maybe waiting for a showEvent()
<markey> or similar
<markey> debfx: my patch is very small, it's in App::resizeMainWindow()
<Riddell> ScottK: done
<markey> if you look at the code, you'll see instantly how it works
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<shadeslayer> markey: its pretty randomn
<markey> shadeslayer: this sucks :(
<shadeslayer> it works when you start amarok, but then when you restore it, it from systray it sometimes doesnt show it properly 
<markey> I spent like 10 hours working around all those Plasma bugs
<markey> at this point, I'd rather switch to Qt Quick at some point
<debfx> shadeslayer: for me it only happens when amarok is started hidden to tray
<shadeslayer> debfx: how does one do that?
<debfx> shadeslayer: close amarok when it's hidden
<debfx> it remebers the hidden/shown state
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm a bit short of things to say in the meeting, we don't have enough problems this release, anything I should say?
<ScottK> Riddell: Wax poetic about the font.
<shadeslayer> oh yus
<shadeslayer> markey:  debfx: confirmed : http://imgur.com/bSDjD
<ScottK> KDM still crashing on logout for me, but workaround in a proposed release note
<markey> shadeslayer: you started it hidden in the tray?
<shadeslayer> markey: yes
<markey> yeah, that was to be expected
<markey> the way my patch works
<markey> I could try to make an improved version, but not tonight
<markey> could we get it into maverick still, say, on Monday?
<markey> also, for crying out loud, it would be nice to get some help from the Plasma folks... 
<ScottK> Riddell: The X/KDM thing is Bug 651294
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 651294 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "X crash on KDM logout (still - yes, really)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651294
<shadeslayer> markey: #plasma is _that_ way :P
<ScottK> I didn't milestone it since I knew it wouldn't be fixed.
<shadeslayer> markey: ive just started getting my hands dirty with plasma, simple stuff for now :)
<markey> shadeslayer: hehe, they focus on the KDE Plasma desktop. Amarok's use case is rare, there are hardly any apps that usee LibPlasma 
<markey> so it gets little testing
<shadeslayer> markey: use something else then... why use something that breaks stuff :(
<markey> lol
<markey> as I said, I want to experiment with Qt Quick. but we can'T depend on Qt 4.7 just yet :)
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> markey: maybe it needs another  App::resizeMainWindow() somewhere?
<ScottK> markey: Why not?  It's been released for a week now hasn't it?  It's practically obsolete.
<shadeslayer> lol
<markey> haha
<markey> shadeslayer: I think the patch should work like this: detect when Amarok is actually _shown_ (which is not so easy), and then trigger the resize()
<shadeslayer> hmm
<markey> it's the hackiest patch ever:
<markey>     m_mainWindow->resize( m_mainWindow->width(), m_mainWindow->height() - 1 );
<markey>     m_mainWindow->resize( m_mainWindow->width(), m_mainWindow->height() + 1 );
<markey> :p
<shadeslayer> yeah :D
<shadeslayer> ok now i really need to finish kdelibs merge or ScottK will come after me :P
<markey> kk
<markey> apachelogger: you're a big fan of hacks that make baby jesus cry, right? see above ^ 
<markey> :D
<apachelogger> :O
<dasKreech> It's an opportunity  
<apachelogger> you just topped the way I triggered painting of a whole graphicsscene to get a video ....
<apachelogger> by like a 1000000 times
 * apachelogger needs a cigarette
<markey> smoking is bad, m'kay? I stopped long ago, and  here I'm sitting with a nice tasty cigar
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: drugs + KDE == fluffy ? :)
<markey> can't stop loving cigars.... screw cigarettes though
<dasKreech> Outside of Soviet Russia. Ciggies screw you!
<shadeslayer> hehe ...
 * shadeslayer gets 2 tickets for Russia and gives one to apachelogger
<shadeslayer> ScottK: how did you sync control and control.in in the last merge? i dont understand 
<shadeslayer> ScottK: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/4:3.5.10.dfsg.1-3ubuntu1 :: specifically
<ScottK> shadeslayer: control.in should rebuild control if it's changed when you build the source package, IIRC.
<ScottK> I may have in fact just hand edited them both to be sure.  I don't recall.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hmm... right now the diff between control and control.in is http://paste.ubuntu.com/503992/ , i dont think it needs any work, can you tell me if im right?
<shadeslayer> im working with control.in only for the second time i think
<dasKreech> shadeslayer: nice airlines :) they have tickets for Russia and separate ones for Soviet Russia? :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: line 26 you want to fix
<shadeslayer> dasKreech: hahaha :P
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ah ok ..
<shadeslayer> 18 too i guess?
<ScottK> Yes, but less important.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: erm.. i find 2 patches in debian/patches that have not been documented ( 17_kdelibs_rubberband.diff and 19_debianize_useragent.diff )
<shadeslayer> from debian package
<ScottK> As long as they aren't new, I wouldn't worry about it.  That's a VERY old package.
<shadeslayer> hmm... yeah i noticed :(
<shadeslayer> but since the changelog doesnt mention them...
<ScottK> I'm reasonabyl sure 19 isn't needed, but I really wouldn't change more than I have to in that package.
<JontheEchidna> if I had to guess, I'd think that the package would be almost as old as debian itself
<shadeslayer> hehe ...
<shadeslayer> then theres 68_support_khelpcenter4.diff
<shadeslayer> dunno where that came from either
<shadeslayer> ScottK: do we want debian/tmp/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kspell/* ?
<ScottK> I don't remember.
<shadeslayer> hmm... debian has them...
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: No, KDE didn't get to Debian until ~2000 IIRC.  Debian is considerably older.
<shadeslayer> but we didnt for last release 
<shadeslayer> also ... its that time of the year again :D
<Riddell> ScottK: the KDE packages have been around almost as long as Debian, I think they were even in Debian before they got kicked out
<ScottK> Ah. I did not know that.
<Riddell> anyway, why is shadeslayer looking at the kde 3 libs package?
<DarkwingDuck> Hey Riddell, ScottK
<ScottK> Riddell: Security fixes in a merge from Debian.
<ScottK> Hello DarkwingDuck
<shadeslayer> im almost done
<shadeslayer> need to test build after this
<DarkwingDuck> Making the move back to california
<Riddell> hi DarkwingDuck 
<Riddell> "I just finished uploading the first set of KDE 4.5.2 tarballs."
<jjesse> hello DarkwingDuck
<Riddell> ~ninjas
<Riddell> or something like that
<shadeslayer> !ninjas
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck i thought you were moving to indiana?
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we does not have kubotu :(
<jjesse> wow only getting 4.6 kb/s down on the torrent of the rc :(
<shadeslayer> and i forgot about !kubuntu :P
<DarkwingDuck> Job fell through
<jjesse> bummer
<shadeslayer> jjesse: zsync++
<rgreening> yo
<shadeslayer> rgreening: to the bat cave!
<jjesse> shadeslayer: can't figure out zsync on my windows 7 box i'm on
<jjesse> :(
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: what’s up?
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<rgreening> na-na na-na na na... 
<DarkwingDuck> Aye but, cali is where I belong
<maco> rgreening: batman?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: 4.5.2 on ktown ...
<shadeslayer> haz fun.. i have to finish kde 3 libs first :P
<rgreening> maco rul3z
<txwikinger> ninja time?
<shadeslayer> oh oh oh oh 
<rgreening> maco == batgirl
<shadeslayer> Riddell: 0.6.1 rekonq out in a few days.. can we haz in final release ?
 * txwikinger wonders if rgreening wants to be Robin
 * ScottK makes a note to let rgreening's wife know he's making advances on young women on IRC.
<rgreening> no one wants to be robin
<Riddell> shadeslayer: unlikely
<shadeslayer> SRU?
<rgreening> not even robin
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: the problem is that I don’t have acces to ktown
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> bulldog98: we can fix that, where's your ssh key?
<ScottK> Riddell can fix that.
 * txwikinger has to prepare for his presentation tomorrow: Kubuntu Hacking
<Riddell> txwikinger: where's that?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: what is ksvntopng? :P
<txwikinger> Southern Ontario Hackerspace Conference Riddell
<Riddell> sounds fun
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No idea.
<shadeslayer> mmmkay
<txwikinger> Riddell: yeah.. the name badge is a pcb board with microcontroller for prototyping
<txwikinger> I am trying to build a free toolchain working on Kubuntu for this
 * txwikinger is wondering about Hackers and their dependency on proprietary software
<txwikinger> Riddell: how difficult is it to use kdevelop with a specialised gcc toolchain?
<Riddell> I've no idea
<Riddell> I've never used either
<Riddell> I've never used e
<txwikinger> :D
<txwikinger> maybe I just present the hwo to hack Qt stuff
<shadeslayer> \o/ kdelibs done
<txwikinger> oh this is interesting: kdevelop: symbol lookup error: kdevelop: undefined symbol: _ZN8KDevelop4Core10initializeENS0_5SetupE
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: broken packages :S
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: which release ?
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: lucid
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: i mean which kdevelop version ?
<txwikinger> ah.. I think it is still the old kdevelop-kde4 package lingering around
<txwikinger> what is the ninja time for... maverick or preparing for m+1?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you know why rekonq seems to not pick up our font settings?  
<Riddell> it seems to like Liberation over Ubuntu
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> i think it uses its own config files
<shadeslayer> there was a discussion about that IIRC
<txwikinger> ok.. this kdevelop is better :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/rekonq/2010-May/001316.html ?
<shadeslayer> lemme confirm
 * markey huggles apachelogger
<markey> apachelogger: you gonna come to Dornbirn?
<jjesse> heres a question whenever i go to start the 386 rc download torrent i get a message the file is missing
<jjesse> "errors file missing please recheck"
<bulldog98> Riddell: https://edge.launchpad.net/%7Ebulldog98/+sshkeys the JonathansRechner one
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: can you remind adjam that the translation for documentation has to be includet into the next tarball
<Riddell> bulldog98: ssh ftpubuntu@ktown.kde.org
<Riddell> hmm, documentation translations
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: i think he already mentioned it
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: ok
<shadeslayer> i hate these patches :S
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do you guys still have some 10.04 Kubuntu CD stock left over?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I think we do 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: want to take them off canonical's hands?
<shadeslayer> yeah sure :)
<Riddell> how many?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: not for me, one of my friends wants them, he will mail you the details :D
<shadeslayer> ( he will distribute them in his tech fest )
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I need a postal address where someone will be in to collect them and a phone number
<shadeslayer> sure .. 
<maco> hmm i suspect the dc loco could use some too. i think there are more kde users than gnome users among us, so we tend to give out the kubuntu cds pretty quickly
<Riddell> same rules then
<debfx> markey: this patch seems to work: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/amarok_resize_window_hack.diff
<markey> debfx: looking now
<Riddell> dantti: was there a patch for kpackagekit updates?
<shadeslayer> bahahaha ... archive skew
<shadeslayer>   bzip2: Depends: libbz2-1.0 (= 1.0.5-4) but 1.0.5-4ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<lex79> in pbuilder?
<shadeslayer> lex79: yus
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you get the mail? 
<lex79> just login into pbuilder and run the upgrade
<shadeslayer> ok ... lets see :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: great works :D
<lex79> :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes thanks
<ScottK> Riddell: The font fixes for the various default settings packages are accepted.
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> silly mistake that
<lex79> so finally we have the right font ;)
<Riddell> go go ninjas https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<shadeslayer> i wonder when the wiki gets a new theme
<lex79> since we broken the rules yesterday, today we can upload 4.5.2 in the archive?
 * lex79 giggles
<shadeslayer> hehe.. i dont think so
<lex79> why not? :)
<shadeslayer> IIRC we are supposed to release with 4.5.1
<Riddell> that'll annoy both ubuntu people (for breaking freezes with stuff we havn't sufficiently tested) and upstream (for releasing packages before they do)
<lex79> I know I'm just kidding :P
 * maco checks the setting on Riddell's Humour Detector
<maco> oh or maybe you have an imbalance of the humours?
 * lex79 takes the hand of maco for a dance
<maco> im thinking of a Doctor Who episode now
<lex79> :)
<nixternal> just reformat/reinstall maverick. hot! only issue thus far is the stupid ass intel/mesa/whatever issue that prevents and/or corrupts the display
<nixternal> prevents compositing that is
<shadeslayer> lex79: issue still present :(
<shtylman> apachelogger: out of curiosity, how does office fail when using the raster engine?
<lex79> shadeslayer: where?
<shadeslayer> lex79: when running pdebuild
<lex79> did you say that it worked before?
<shadeslayer> yes, but as in, when i logged in -> ran dist-upgrade it worked fine
<lex79> did you run sudo pbuilder login with --save-after-login ?
<shadeslayer> no ... :S
<lex79> eh
<debfx> shtylman: openoffice crashes right after starting it
<shtylman> nice
<howlymowly> hi poeple...  I am using ubuntu on my laptop... my soundcard works, but the maximum volume level is very low (even though i have turned everything to 100% with alsamixer). does anyone know how to configure the maximum sound level? 
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<Riddell> oh, nixternal gone
<shadeslayer> !support | howlymowly
<ubottu> howlymowly: The official Kubuntu support channel is #kubuntu. Please be aware that this channel is for development only.
<shadeslayer> lex79: v
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/504082/
<shadeslayer> hmm..libart...
<lex79> this means you didnt' save the changes when you exit from pbuilder chroot
<shadeslayer> erm.. im running pdebuild, im not in pbuilder chroot
<shadeslayer> apparently control.in wasnt edited to remove arts
<lex79> I don't know about pdebuild
<shadeslayer> hmm im sleeping, too tired to continue this...
<Riddell> control.in files are evil
<ScottK> You'd love updating python-defaults then.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ooo going down
<apachelogger> markey: possibly, still not sure about it
<dantti> Riddell: I thought there was a patch for that, wasn't it?
<ScottK> Rats.
 * ScottK wanted to point agateau at my latest blog post, but he's not here.
 * bulldog98 managed to get out what patches were included into kdelibs 4.5.2
<bulldog98> does someone knows if FAM should be used for kdelibs? cause kdelibs says that FAM and aspell weren’t found
<ScottK> bulldog98: It's in Universe.  No.
<ScottK> IIRC aspell is on purpose too.
<bulldog98> ScottK: ok
<debfx> ScottK: middle-click would be much more convenient than shift-click
<ScottK> debfx: Not on my laptop.
<ScottK> I could see having both though.
<Riddell> dantti: what what?
<Riddell> dantti: I don't know if it needs patches or not
<dantti> Riddell: me neither, yesterday lex79 was asking why weekly is the default check for updates
<debfx> ScottK: yeah I guess both wouldn't hurt
<ScottK> debfx: I'd suggest chat with agateau about it when he's around.
<dantti> Riddell: and btw how will we update kpk ? I can send you that patch but it has the .pngs problem
<ScottK> (but don't bother with a patch unless you are going to do the Canonical copyright assignment.)
<lex79> a new fresh bug 653274
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 653274 in linux (Ubuntu) "Plymouth doesn't show Kubuntu logo with Nvidia proprietary driver" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/653274
<lex79> if someone is affected, click on "this bug affects you"
<lex79> this is a regression from Lucid
<bulldog98> Do I have to write into changelog if I added some files to .install?
<bulldog98> And if I fixed that errors must I rebuild it completly?
<ScottK> bulldog98: Yes and depending how you build it probably.
<bulldog98> ScottK: I tryed it via debuild
<ScottK> If you've got the partial build available you can add -nc to your dpkg-buildpackage or debuild invocation to avoid clean and recomopling everything.
<ScottK> You should talk to apachelogger about his hooks so you can have the pbuilder run fail open so you can have access to the build in progress.
<bulldog98> ScottK: ok thanks for that info
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<bulldog98> ScottK: do you know what this means: E: libkdecore5: symbols-file-contains-current-version-with-debian-revision on symbol _ZN6Sonnet17BackgroundChecker7restoreEP7KConfig@Base
<ScottK> bulldog98: Run lintian with -i for a detailed explanation.
<ScottK> If that isn't enough, ask again and we can discuss.
<bulldog98> ScottK: is debuild using as many treads as possible?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> You need to feed is something like -j $asmanycoresasyouhave
<bulldog98> ScottK: Ok that’s really helpfull cause it will speed up everthing (4 times the treads before)
<apachelogger> well, then, great
<apachelogger> I am going to take a break
 * apachelogger is not doing terribly well
<apachelogger> o/
<Riddell> dantti: yo, what needs updated in kpackagekit?
<Riddell> PNG diffs are ok, those can be handled in debian packaging these days
<dantti> Riddell: well you could update everything, since kpk is a svn snapshot
<dantti> svn diff showed a message instead of a png diff
<dantti> There are still a few png with quetion marks but I didn't had time to investigate that, cause sometimes the icon is showed and when you pass your mouse over it it shows the question mark... weird enough
<dantti> sounds like a bug in kdelibs
<Riddell> ok I'll just take a 
<Riddell> an svn snapshot
<dantti> perfect, if found any issues just poke me
<lex79> how to add Affects Ubuntu release notes in a bug?
<Riddell> lex79: if it's kubuntu add a "kubuntu" tag and milestone to 10.10
<Riddell> there's a rag for release notes which I forget now
<Riddell> check with skeat
<lex79> I already did in these days, but they can't fix this bug 653274
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 653274 in linux (Ubuntu) "Plymouth doesn't show Kubuntu or Ubuntu logo with Nvidia proprietary driver" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/653274
<lex79> so it should go in release note
#kubuntu-devel 2010-10-02
<bulldog98> ScottK: I don‘t get any errors or output by dh_install --sourcedir=debian/tmp --list-missing
<JontheEchidna> Is it just me or has the Qt tarball gotten larger?
<dasKreech> Adding features = Adding code 
<lex79> yes about 60 MB more large than 4.6
<lex79> uhm no, just 40 MB :)
<JontheEchidna> anybody know what's with the unused kubuntu_19_gtkstyle_inactive_background.diff in qt4-x11?
<JontheEchidna> looks like it was just not included in the series file last upload
<dasKreech> go-ooo is dead?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: also kubuntu_20 is not in the series file
<JontheEchidna> fixing. I'm going to do an upload tonight
<JontheEchidna> though now I have to rebuild the entire source package, which takes forever :(
<CIA-116> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20101001233342-1dvg2r8a0b5w8e9j * debian/ (changelog patches/series) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> Add kubuntu_21_fix_phantom_cursor.diff to fix a problem visible in several KDE
<CIA-116> applications (such as Konversation, KPackageKit, and KOrg, to name a few) where
<lex79> I can build for you if it's necessary, it takes ~ 1 hour
<lex79> but if you have to test something is better if you do since you know where to see
<JontheEchidna> I mean debuild -S -sd, takes about 3 minutes, lol
<lex79> uhm :)
<lex79> I don't understand how to reproduce the bug
<JontheEchidna> the bug?
<lex79> kubuntu_21_fix_phantom_cursor.diff 
<lex79> where's the problem with the cursor?
<JontheEchidna> it's easiest to trigger in konversation
<JontheEchidna> you try to paste a multiline paste, and when the dialog comes up it messed up the cursor
<JontheEchidna> and the cursor will be invisible when you mouse over the main window
<lex79> JontheEchidna: ok got it, did you start to build Qt? shall I do?
<JontheEchidna> I just uploaded it
<lex79> lol
<lex79> I thought you had to run pbuilder and test the fix :)
<JontheEchidna> already did
<lex79> brilliant
<JontheEchidna> but I didn't notice the other patches, so I had to do debuild -S -sd again
<lex79> ah ok
<lex79> JontheEchidna: there was also this bug 652029
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 652029 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "package libqt4-help 4:4.6.3-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/qt4/translations/qt_help_cs.qm', which is also in package libqtcore4 4:4.6.3-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/652029
<Sentynel> Hi guys, problems with Pulse in 10.10RC, apparently. All my X-Fi's interfaces, plus a custom upmixing ALSA device I defined, have vanished from my phonon config and been replaced with a single X-Fi Analog Stereo output.
<valorie> hmmm, and crimsun and coling aren't here
<valorie> pity
<valorie> you might have to file a bug in launchpad
<valorie> :(
<Sentynel> Hm, okay.
<valorie> although there is a command for that
<valorie> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<valorie> which is sorta cool
<Sentynel> File under phonon or pulseaudio?
<valorie> PA I think
<Sentynel> Okay.
<valorie> http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/KDE
<valorie> actually, a possible fix is there too
 * valorie keeps the page for later possible use
<Sentynel> No dice on the fix, filling out the bug report.
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1181754 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/PackageModel/ (PackageWidget.cpp PackageWidget.h) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> Optimize sorting to save ~0.25s on startup. The nitty gritty: -Sort the
<CIA-116> PackageList before adding it. This way we can use the more efficient
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1181764 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/cache.cpp (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> Evil but Necessary, libapt-pkg not thread safe, afaict. This alleviates the
<CIA-116> ~0.5s hang on startup for consumer applications. It should be fairly safe,
 * JontheEchidna feels dirty
<JontheEchidna> Really should be safe, though
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1181767 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/PackageModel/PackageWidget.cpp Set the busy cursor on startup until the packages are added to the PackageModel
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1181775 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/muon/ (MainWindow.cpp MainWindow.h) Probably would be best to disable the "launch Software Properties" action whilst in the middle of doing things...
<ScottK> lex79: On the bug for release notes, use "Also affects project" and add a task for the ubuntu-release-notes project.
<lex79> ScottK: ok thanks
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1181778 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/kded/ (4 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> Add KStatusNotifierItem support. Currently it can do either KNotify-only w/
<CIA-116> actions/persistance, KSNI-only, or a KSNI/KNotify combo where the KNotify is not
<lex79> ScottK: it says "I have the URL for the upstream bug:"
<lex79> or
<lex79> "I have already emailed an upstream bug contact"
<ScottK> lex79: There's an option for pick another project above that.
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1181779 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/muon/MainWindow.cpp Don't enable the actions until the backend is ready. (We already check for this, but they were all enabled at start up until now)
<heinzes> Riddell: hi, I'm trying to figure out why plasma-netbook alone in debian testing is not starting, despite of having your patch (link in debian bug#584905). did you change more? where else should I look?
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1181780 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/updater/UpdaterWindow.cpp Set actions to false until the backend is ready here, too.
<lex79> ScottK: http://imagebin.ca/view/Enf_QlG.html
<lex79> I'm unable :(
<ScottK> lex79: See where it says Project:
<ScottK> Linux (choose another project)
<ScottK> Click on "choose another project"
<lex79> well but it will replaces linux
<ScottK> And people wonder why I hate the LP U/I.
<lex79> I want linux and ubuntu-release-note
<ScottK> lex79: No, it will add a task for the other project.
<lex79> not just linux
<ScottK> That's what you'll get.
<lex79> ah try
<lex79> done, thanks
<lex79> that UI is ugly
<ScottK> it is.
<ScottK> qt4-x11 accepted, BTW.
<valorie> woah, no apachelogger?
<valorie> I've gotten sponsorship to UDS
<valorie> and want to make plans for fun!
<valorie> also upgrading to 10.10
<valorie> which is going slowly....
<debfx> markey: oh amarok has its own packager mailing list?
<bulldog98> is one of the kubuntu-members around (I’m finished with packaging kdelibs)
<markey> debfx: yes
<markey> it's very handy
<markey> this way we can communicate efficiently
<debfx> markey: how can I subscribe to it?
<bulldog98> Riddell: ping
<markey> debfx: http://groups-beta.google.com/group/amarok-packagers
<debfx> markey: thanks
<markey> :)
<Riddell> bulldog98: pong
<bulldog98> Riddell: should I send you the diff of debian folder for kdelibs, because I don‘t have commit right?
<Riddell> bulldog98: send a diff or bzr push lp:~bulldog98/kdelibs/4.5.2  then request a merge
<Riddell> bulldog98: then build the source package making sure  ~ppa1 is in the version number and dput ppa:kubuntu-ninjas
<Riddell> ah, you already did that, lovely
<bulldog98> Riddell: it‘s already in PPA
<Riddell> bulldog98: which did you go for?
<bulldog98> Riddell: I’ll upload it
<bulldog98> Riddell: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/kdelibs/4.5.2/+merge/37343
<Riddell> bulldog98: +usr/bin/preparetips  I'm pretty sure there's some reason why we don't want that
<Riddell> yes we have it in pkg-kde-tools instead
<Riddell> bulldog98: what happened to debian/libsolid4.symbols ?
<Riddell> and debian/libthreadweaver4.symbols ?
<bulldog98> Riddell: they gave errors
<Riddell> best to fix the errors then rather than just ignore then :)
<Riddell> do you have the buildlogs with the errors?
<bulldog98> Riddell: was something about not matching symbols
<bulldog98> Riddell: for usr/bin/preparetips should I do an lintian-overrides?
<Riddell> bulldog98: put it in debian/not-installed
<bulldog98> k
<Riddell> oh it's already there
<bulldog98> Riddell: maybe removing the ./ would do the trick
<Riddell> worth a shot
<bulldog98> Riddell: found http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/201
<bulldog98> I found 5-7 missing symbols
<Riddell> bulldog98: that pastebin isn't a missing symbol as I read it
<Riddell> can you put the full build log somewhere?
<bulldog98> Riddell: I know that’s an other problem
<bulldog98> Riddell: I’ll paste you, but I must change the LANG to C
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1181835 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (ChangeLog kded/UpdateEvent/UpdateEvent.cpp) Fix a crash in muon-notifier
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1181841 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/kded/ (4 files in 3 dirs) Port the notifier Event class from taking a QPixmap to a KIcon. It didn't fix the invisible tray icon bug as I had hoped, but we now get icons in the tray icon context menu
<ScottK> Riddell: From the log, this seems perhaps related to your changes: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/1:0.142.17/+build/1984175/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.update-manager_1%3A0.142.17_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<bulldog98> Riddell: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/202 log
<Riddell> bulldog98: hmm, my build of kde4libs didn't have any symbols issues
<Riddell> I'll upload it to the PPA to see if it works there
<shadeslayer> Riddell: urgent, PM
<seaLne> afiestas: on maverick rc live when i copy a file from my phone i get an error but the file is copied: http://selkie.fankled.net/~kd/tmp/obexcopy.png
<ScottK> Nice informative error message.
<seaLne> yes :)
<seaLne> afiestas: ah actually the files are 0 size so copying did fail
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1181903 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/kded/ (4 files in 3 dirs) Pass the icon around as a QString rather than a KIcon, and use set by name functions for the KSNI. Fixes the invisible tray icon bug
<debfx> JontheEchidna: how can I test a locally built version of libqapt?
<CIA-116> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20101002172310-ckt708dt0bktkadu * src/daemon/ (6 files in 5 dirs) Port invisible tray icon fix over from muon-notifier. It'd be neat to find a way to share this code, though.
<debfx> without overwriting the system qaptworker
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> different install prefix maybe?
<JontheEchidna> though the dbus .service file may not like that
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it has "Exec=/usr/bin/qaptworker" hardcoded
<debfx> could I start qaptworker manually?
<JontheEchidna> you'd have to start it as root, and then use it within 10 seconds of running it
<JontheEchidna> use it == start an operation
<debfx> well I could just remove the timer :)
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<valorie> loving the new ubuntu font in 10.10
<valorie> high fives all around -- my only issue now is a non-working volume control in Amarok *and* Kmix
<crimsun> I just chatted briefly with Colin about PA and KDE; we can't push anything for the 10.10 release, but I'll hopefully have something done shortly for maverick-proposed.
<JontheEchidna> Colin Gunthire?
<crimsun> JontheEchidna: yes.
<JontheEchidna> k
<JontheEchidna> I know several Colin's ;)
<Riddell> I'm sitting next to him
<Riddell> crimsun: I'm looking at patches 192, 193 and 194 http://svn.mandriva.com/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/packages/cooker/pulseaudio/current/SOURCES/
<Riddell> http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.audio.pulseaudio.scm/2725
<shadeslayer> valorie: you didnt find them squashed? :(
<valorie> heh
<valorie> I had to quit amarok -- even mute doesn't work
<valorie> but I have a meeting this am and no time for problem solving right now
<debfx> Riddell: do these patches solve the problem that HDMI can be the default sink?
<lex79> with 0194 patch I think so
<debfx> JontheEchidna: preliminary -fvisibility=hidden patch: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/qapt/qapt_visbility_hidden.diff
<Riddell> debfx: yes that's 0194
<debfx> JontheEchidna: I copied that cmake code from kde, not sure if all those checks are really necessary
<JontheEchidna> neaty-o
<JontheEchidna> debfx: does this just fix compilation with fvisibility=hidden, or does it also make it compile with fvisibility=hidden too?
<debfx> Riddell: would be good to get them in, sound stopped working when I switched from alsa to pulse because hdmi was default and the proper sink was muted
<debfx> JontheEchidna: it compiles qapt with -fvisibility=hidden
<JontheEchidna> nice
<debfx> next task would be to get rid of libapt-pkg includes in public headers
<Riddell> do we want to add the speaker profiles tab to the phonon kcm with this patch?  http://svn.mandriva.com/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/packages/cooker/kdebase4-runtime/current/SOURCES/kdebase-runtime-4.5-speakersetup.patch?revision=571299&view=markup
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1181912 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/ (6 files in 3 dirs) fvisibility=hidden support by Felix Geyer. Prevents libqapt from exposing symbols from other libraries it uses
<Riddell> anyone care about 5.1 speaker setup?
<lex79> my 5.1 works out of the box
<shadeslayer> lex79: i still have that pbuilder issue :(
<lex79> becuase you don't save when you exit from the chroot
<shadeslayer> i did 
<lex79> strange then
<Riddell> lex79: do you have all 5.1 speakers working or just 2?
<lex79> Riddell: all 6 speakers work here
<Riddell> lex79: please pastebin  pacmd list
<lex79> where's?
<Riddell> on a pastebin
<lex79> where's pacmd?
<Riddell> it's a command
<lex79> ah
<Riddell> pulseaudio-utils
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1181913 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/muon/MainWindow.cpp Debug cleanup
<shadeslayer> lex79: zomg .. its working now :S
<shadeslayer> i didnt do a thing
<lex79> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/sbvxEBN6
<JontheEchidna> I need to release this at some point... http://imgur.com/UvaVZ
<seaLne> lex79: you aren't using 5.1 your card must be up mixing, look at the active profile 
<lex79> ah, well but all 6 speakers work
<Riddell> 19:10 <coling> pacmd set-card-profile 0 output:analog-surround-51+input:analog-stereo
<Riddell> 19:10 <coling> That would switch to a *real* 5.1 sink. It will also give him all six channels in kmix if he right clicks on the device and chooses "Split Channels"
<Riddell> lex79: ^^
<lex79> oh LoL
<lex79> Riddell: now it works http://imagebin.ca/view/q577kzk.html
<lex79> uhm the sound is different now LoL
<shadeslayer> lol
<debfx> JontheEchidna: what do you think about splitting the Package class into an abstract public and an internal one?
<debfx> so the constructor and packageIterator() aren't exposed in the public class
<JontheEchidna> is there a way to do this without breaking ABI?
<JontheEchidna> (I think that the packageIterator() could be useful in the public class, if somebody wanted to do something the Package doesn't currently)
<debfx> do you want to keep qapt 1.1 ABI compatible with 1.0?
<JontheEchidna> yes, unless absolutely necessary
<debfx> well that change would even break the api ^^
<shadeslayer> lex79: i have this now : http://paste.ubuntu.com/504639/
<JontheEchidna> something to keep in mind for QApt2, then.
<shadeslayer> kdelibs giving me a really really good headache
<Riddell> lex79: so do you conclude we need a GUI to configure that?
<Riddell> and is it worth adding a week before release
<lex79> Riddell: I think we can survive without it and do the right thing in natty
<lex79> shadeslayer: I dunno, see the waning about automake is missing and bla bla bla
<lex79> Riddell: where's the GUI btw?
<debfx> JontheEchidna: the visibility patch kind of breaks the ABI, but that only affects qapt-batch
<debfx> Riddell: could you upload amarok once more, I've added a new patch
<JontheEchidna> debfx: not too concerned about that since qapt-batch is built simultaneously
<seaLne> Riddell: kamrmic->lucid->maverick grub error http://selkie.fankled.net/~kd/tmp/upgradegrub.png
<lex79> do you have a custom boot menu?
<seaLne> no
<lex79> ignore it, it's not an error
<seaLne> btw i'm currently in the same room as Riddell 
<seaLne> so we were talking about it
<lex79> good for you, but I wanted just say I saw that message every time I did dist-upgrade ;)
<lex79> and everything went ok
<txwikinger> Riddell: My presentation about how to hack Qt with python was pretty successful
<bulldog98> txwikinger: log or something?
<txwikinger> I will post something on my blog later
<txwikinger> I think someone did also a voicerecording of it
<bulldog98> cool
<lex79> ScottK: they say to me with lucid->maverick upgrade, in maverick they have kbluetooth and bluedevil both installed and they have to remove kbluetooth manually
<lex79> since it causes crash
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ Need to ask mvo to remove kbluetooth.  I know he's got at least one more upload to do.
<ScottK> Actually ...
<lex79> ScottK: kbluetooth is not in maverick
<ScottK> lex79: Did they upgrade using update-manager?
<lex79> yes they did
<ScottK> If they did, it should get removed as part of the upgrade process.
<lex79> yes, weird thing
<ScottK> I'd file a bug on update-manager with details and try to talk to mvo about it.
<lex79> thanks
<lex79> I think kbluetooth should go in PostUpgradeRemove here: http://pastebin.com/9i09VdM3
<lex79> in DistUpgrade/DistUpgrade.cfg
<ScottK> lex79: Since it's been removed from the archive, it should be automatically dealt with I think.  It should not HAVE to go there, but that may be the best way to deal with it now.
<lex79> I'm looking at demoted.cfg file but I think it's not the right place :)
<shadeslayer> wont a replaces/breaks to our existing package ensure that?
<lex79> nope
<shadeslayer> or am i missing something ?
<shadeslayer> why?
<lex79> since kbluetooth is not anymore in the seed should go out automatically with update-manager
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i give up, i cant do this merge
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> debfx should do it then as a graduation excercise for his MOTU application ....
<ScottK> (kdelibs)
<shadeslayer> kubuntu_97 patch refuses to work, quilt can patch stuff but debuild fails to do it...
<shadeslayer> debfx: best of luck for MOTU and kdelibs, your gonna need it
<debfx> ScottK: I'm busy preparing for a math exam on monday
<ScottK> debfx: OK.
<Riddell> ScottK: kbluetooth isn't in the archive, it'll prompt to have it removed
<ScottK> Riddell: Right, but apparently it didn't according to lex79's reports.
<Riddell> just looked at seaLne's computer which did a karmic->lucid->marverick upgrade and there's no kbluetooth
<ScottK> Cool
 * ScottK looks at lex79.
<lex79> strange
<Riddell> I'd guess that when it asked "do you want to remove old packages" you clicked no
<lex79> he clicked yes
<Riddell> then report a bug with /var/log/dist-upgrade/* attached
<lex79> he is an advanced user btw
<lex79> ok
 * dantti wishes to use qt in aptcc, glib docs sucks
#kubuntu-devel 2010-10-03
<lex79> voilà, bug 653838
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 653838 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Lucid Maverick upgrade - kbluetooth is still installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/653838
<lex79> with logs attached and probably workaround
<valorie> btw, that volume problem was transient
<valorie> on restart Amarok volume works perfectly
<valorie> shadeslayer, sorry to have ignored your question earlier
<valorie> I was paying attention to the volume
<valorie> not finding the font squashed, no
<valorie> it is small, but I like that
<lex79> ScottK: amarok in queue
<valorie> thanks, lex79
<lex79> debfx did, I only sponsored his patch ;)
<Riddell> lex79: let me look
 * Riddell accepts amarok
<lex79> great
<lex79> Riddell: just curiosity, when you said a GUI for 5.1 setup in pulseaudio, this mean there is a GUI somewhere?
<Riddell> this patch http://svn.mandriva.com/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/packages/cooker/kdebase4-runtime/current/SOURCES/kdebase-runtime-4.5-speakersetup.patch?view=log&revision=571299
<Riddell> as recommended by upstream
<lex79> thanks
<Riddell> lex79: can you compile and test that and recommend if we should include it?
<lex79> Riddell: ok, just that patch or we want also other patches?
<lex79> uhm the patch introduces strings
<Riddell> lex79: just that one
<Riddell> yes that's the downside
<Riddell> do we want a useful feature if it's untranslated
<lex79> ok
<Riddell> we could get the translations from trunk, or we could let launchpad translate it, or we could not include the feature
<lex79> if it works we can get the translations from trunk I think
<valorie> pavucontrol is the GUI for PA
<lex79> but pavucontrol is not part of KDE
<lex79> we want manage PA with kmix
<ScottK> lex79: Looks like Riddell got it already (amarok)
<valorie> well, kmix says that everything is turned on
<valorie> but youtube is silent
<valorie> so something is askew
<valorie> anyway, dinner time
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi DarkwingDuck 
<DarkwingDuck> hey, my sponsorship got approved
<Riddell> groovy
<DarkwingDuck> yup. so ill see you at end of month? :P
<Riddell> yes indeed
<Riddell> register at https://edge.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-n/+attend
<Riddell> and book your travel
<DarkwingDuck> they pay or re-emburse?
<Riddell> if it's done through the travel agent it gets charged to them
<DarkwingDuck> okay
<Riddell> if you book it yourself you have to fill in a form later and get the money back
<DarkwingDuck> got ya because I'm sponsored. including hotel. :D
<DarkwingDuck> I'm still unemployed and low on $$ :/
<Riddell> if it's easiest to drive I expect you can claim the milage but I'd ask first to be sure
<DarkwingDuck> no... I'm in california
<Riddell> long drive that
<DarkwingDuck> aye.
 * Riddell snoozes
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<DarkwingDuck> who else from kubuntu going?
<DarkwingDuck> I see ScottK is
<dantti> Riddell: is still time for a aptcc patch? :D
<lex79> JontheEchidna: around?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: yep, kded testing, hence my loss of connection
<lex79> JontheEchidna: can you push kubuntu_21_fix_phantom_cursor.diff to bzr
<lex79> in qt4
<CIA-116> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20101003021043-881u22ljehfa83p0 * debian/patches/kubuntu_21_fix_phantom_cursor.diff bzr-add
<lex79> thanks
<JontheEchidna> np
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1182023 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/kded/event.cpp When using tray icons, let their existance control when the event is "active". Fixes double tray icons appearing.
<CIA-116> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20101003021412-494xpdovuesihjga * src/daemon/event.cpp Port "double tray icon if event is triggered with an existing tray icon" fix from muon-notifier.
<CIA-116> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20101003022028-3xia4s1j7920jso2 * src/daemon/event.cpp Incorrect comment
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1182026 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/kded/event.cpp Incorrect comment
<lex79> ScottK: don't accept qt4 please, I missing the epoch :(
<lex79> uhm I'm wondering who is approving my uploads
<lex79> I hope they will chose the right version :)
 * lex79 is talking to himself and giggles
 * dantti asks himself if any kword author ever used kword, all features work fine, but when writing there are a bunch on bugs...
<Riddell> dantti: aptcc might be possible
<shadeslayer> yofel: pingly
<shadeslayer> did you fix all 3 bugs?
<shadeslayer> ( the upgrade ones )
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can i cherry pick a patch from rekonq upstream?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: if it's important and readable by an archive admin
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://gitorious.org/rekonq/mainline/commit/f0d84a51301cff4d0fe29adb8dff447795df76b4
<shadeslayer> fixes bug 647332
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 647332 in rekonq (Ubuntu) "[maverick] Rekonq crashes without network connection. " [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/647332
<Riddell> sounds important 
<Riddell> looks readable, go for it
<shadeslayer> alrighty
<shadeslayer> Riddell: also, we need oauth in lucid to fix choqok .... should i file a SRU? its a completely new package
<shadeslayer> also lp seems to be failing to sync comments :(
<Riddell> ug
<Riddell> is it related to libqoauth1 ?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Riddell> well we already have that
<Riddell> and it's in main
<shadeslayer> erm https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qoauth
<shadeslayer> only maverick package
<Riddell> oh I see, didn't read "lucid"
<Riddell> not sure if we can do a SRU for a new package but may as well try
<Riddell> does the version of choqok in lucid need updated or is it just a patch or just a config change?
<shadeslayer> yeah, this is in regards to bug 628200
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 628200 in choqok (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to 1.0 beta 2 at least" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628200
<shadeslayer> Riddell: theres no lucid package for qoauth 
<shadeslayer> which is needed for choqok 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what was the solution to the embedded id issue?
<shadeslayer> ( twitter wont work until we provide the latest choqok )
<shadeslayer> havent heard from upstream till now
<Riddell> so do we have it working?
<shadeslayer> well... if we ignore the consumer id key issue and put latest choqok in lucid it will work
<Riddell> by ignore you mean use the choqok id and hope twitter don't revoke it?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> im writing a mail to mtux, so we can possibly wait for his reply
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you look into getting a Kubuntu consumer id?  isn't that what ubuntu did for gwibber?
<shadeslayer> yeah, but do i just switch the key id's with a patch?
<shadeslayer> i can make a consumer ID right now for kubuntu
<shadeslayer> we could also use the ubuntu one...
<Riddell> yes, a patch would be fine
<shadeslayer> and do i use the ubuntu one or create one for kubuntu?
<Riddell> I'd keep it separate from the ubuntu one, if we do something wrong and twitter pull it we don't want to break ubuntu too (or vice versa)
<Riddell> create one for kubuntu
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Application Name : Kubuntu Twitter client :: ?
<Riddell> I guess so
<shadeslayer> heh.. application name cannot include twitter :P
<shadeslayer> and i need the kubuntu logo 
<shadeslayer> http://www.kubuntu.org/themes/kubuntu10.04/logo.png should do
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> Kubuntu Micro blogging Client <- application name
<Riddell> that'll do
<shadeslayer> done
<shadeslayer> hmm.. dont think the logo is coming properly..
<shadeslayer> Riddell: rekonq here : https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<Riddell> shadeslayer: groovy, uploaded
<shadeslayer> thanks LD
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> btw when using quilt, do i have to have a custom rule for it in debian/rules?
<Riddell> not if it's source format 3.0
<Riddell> but if it's not (no debian/source/format file) then yes
<Riddell> although the kde.mk and debian-qt-kde.mk include files should include quilt for you if you add it as a build dep
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/505094/ :: not source format 3.0
<shadeslayer> that should do it right?
<shadeslayer> good thing we dont ship kde pim beta 3... completely worthless
<shadeslayer> Riddell: um .. is it possible rekonq package is stuck in queue ?
<shadeslayer> since we are in freeze and such
<dantti> Riddell: nice, It's a regression compared to the py-apt-backend, I'm getting and parsing the changelog, it's not finished yet since some packages are failing to fetch the file
<dantti> I'm going to my parents house (2h driving) since it's elections day in Brazil and I still vote there, probably at night I'll finish this :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do we want this? http://imgur.com/9tkdN
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ^
<shadeslayer> seems to be working alright : http://twitter.com/rohangarg
<shadeslayer> ( youll have to follow me in order to see the tweet :P )
<yofel> shadeslayer: no, lex did that, I don't have much time to do any kubuntu work currently :(
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ScottK upstream advises to use our own customer id, packages with custom id in : https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<shadeslayer> um
<shadeslayer> s/customer id/consumer key
<shadeslayer> wait something weird happend
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> yeah... wont upload... anyways.. heres the dsc https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/choqok_0.9.85-0ubuntu2.dsc
<shadeslayer> where is apachelogger? 0_o
<shadeslayer> where is everyone? :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: here and there
 * shadeslayer points to screenshot
<shadeslayer> http://imgur.com/9tkdN
<Riddell> yay
<shadeslayer> if you want that, package can be uploaded from https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/choqok_0.9.85-0ubuntu2.dsc
<shadeslayer> and upstream advises to use our own consumer key as well
<Riddell> hmm, launchpad broke, no https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/choqok_0.9.85.orig.tar.gz
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> hold on ..
<Riddell> I got it from the normal archive
<shadeslayer> ohk ..
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/choqok/debian.tar.gz
<shadeslayer> thats the debian folder
<shadeslayer> wait a sc
<shadeslayer> damn.. forgot to mention that quilt was added as a dep and rule file was modified
<shadeslayer> Riddell: could you download that debian tar again ? :D
<shadeslayer> <3 http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o111/kdb424/Blue.png
<shadeslayer> i wish that was available in a larger format :(
<Riddell> gosh I have a load of half conversations on identica that I only ever see on the rare occations I run choqok
<shadeslayer> hahahaha
<DarkwingDuck> i have not touched identica or twitter in so long
<shadeslayer> yeah i had to touch them today ... to test it :P
<shadeslayer> also.. any ideas where i can find a bigger kubuntu logo?
<shadeslayer> just the icon part
<Riddell> KubuntuArtwork wiki page has the SVG
<shadeslayer> great
<shadeslayer> ah.. thats the whole log
<shadeslayer> *logo
<shadeslayer> i need the icon
<Riddell> good time to learn how to use inkscape then
<Riddell> choqok uploaded thanks shadeslayer 
<Riddell> do you have the lucid SRU for upload?
<shadeslayer> for qoauth yes
<shadeslayer> for new choqok package with that patch no :(
<Riddell> is there a problem or just haven't had time yet?
<shadeslayer> the latter :)
<shadeslayer> i can do it right now :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: should i file SRU bugs?
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> ok ill do that 
<shadeslayer> now where do i get lucid testers :)
<Riddell> I can do a chroot
<shadeslayer> oh can i use that? i have the pbuilder chroot myself
<shadeslayer> i thought it required that you have a proper install and stuff
<jussi> right, someone want to tell me how to tar a directory from the cli?'
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> jussi: tar cvzf foo.tgz foodir 
<jussi> :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: erm.. is SRU the correct way of doing this? shouldnt this be a backport?
<shadeslayer> or is this a crticial bug :D
 * Riddell adds a technologies used section to http://www.kubuntu.org/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the application can't be used, seems critical to me
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it may not get through, but I think it's worth a shot
<shadeslayer> yeah thats what im thinking as well...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and oooh that looks sexy
<shadeslayer> ( technologies used )
<shadeslayer> we have this big blob of whitespace on the left of the site, just left of the slideshow
<shadeslayer> more like bluespace
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and is ooo going down? is kubuntu going to ship koffice for natty? :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: left of the slideshow is the countdown surely
<shadeslayer> s/left/right
<Riddell> shadeslayer: we'll replace that banner with some maverick promo in a week
<shadeslayer> whee \o/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: feel free to propose koffice for natty, we can have that debate again if you think it's worth it
<Riddell> but e.g. 04:41  * dantti asks himself if any kword author ever used kword, all features work fine, but when writing there are a bunch on bugs...
<shadeslayer> ok, apachelogger left me a message that ooo is going down 
<Riddell> well it'll be replaced with libreoffice I expect in natty
<shadeslayer> so just wanted to ask.. ive never used ooo or kword tbh
<shadeslayer> never used that either :D
<Riddell> emacs all the way!
 * shadeslayer uses nano :P
<shadeslayer> hmm... im off for a bit of coffee :)
<shadeslayer> heh... 163 MB sources ...
<shadeslayer> i just hope that libreoffice doesnt use java crap
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh and i found a bigger logo from lp.net/~kubuntu-members :D
<shadeslayer> s/logo/icon
<ScottK> shadeslayer: libreoffice is essentially what we have now rebranded (we already uses the go-ooo patches.
<ScottK> )
<Riddell> shadeslayer: "bigger" doesn't make much sense for SVGs
<shadeslayer> its a png :D
<shadeslayer> ScottK: bah... :(
<shadeslayer> Riddell: bug 654236
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 654236 in choqok (Ubuntu) "SRU : Please release choqok 0.9.85 for lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654236
<shadeslayer> i will post install logs in a few moments
<Riddell> shadeslayer: needs an oauth bug too
<Riddell> needs a debdiff on the bug
<Riddell> needs a test case
<shadeslayer> report a new one for qoauth? :S
<Riddell> yes, they like them separate for some reason
<shadeslayer> Riddell: test case is given... maybe i should add TEST CASE before it
<Riddell> yes, it needs that, in caps preferably
<shadeslayer> debdiff will be huge 
<Riddell> yeah, still needed, along with the justification
<shadeslayer> debdiff added
<shadeslayer> Riddell: bug 654241 ( more info to be added soonish )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 654241 in qoauth (Ubuntu) "SRU : Please release qoauth 1.0 for lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654241
<shadeslayer> hmm... CWG ceremony had loads of orange... no blue :(
<shadeslayer> orange, purpule, other ubuntu colors... no blue :'(
<Riddell> I'll make sure we fix that when we host them in 2014
<Riddell> shouldn't cost much to get a Kubuntu sponsorship of it
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh btw i think england had the largest contingent after ours 
<shadeslayer> idk how many atheletes from UK came, but from india we had 620 participants :P
<shadeslayer> *athletes
<Riddell> bah, England won't stand a chance against Scotland :)
<Riddell> no atheletes from UK came, there's no such team
<shadeslayer> i meant England :)
<shadeslayer> also... there was alot of controversy about why the queen couldnt make it ^_^
<shadeslayer> http://imgur.com/g2pOp :: i seriously need to get rid of stuff in /Work
<Riddell> Betty is still in Scotland, she's tired after meeting that catholic chap
<shadeslayer> install logs added
<shadeslayer> anything else required?
<shadeslayer> debdiff for choqok is done as well ...
<shadeslayer> ( qoauth doesnt have a debdiff since there isnt a lucid package )
<shadeslayer> can i set to triaged? :D
<shadeslayer> ScottK: could you look at SRU bug 654241 and bug 654236 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 654241 in qoauth (Ubuntu) "SRU : Please release qoauth 1.0 for lucid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654241
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 654236 in choqok (Ubuntu Lucid) "SRU : Please release choqok 0.9.85 for lucid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654236
<shadeslayer> if its possible to SRU them.. else they have to go into backports :(
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I'm not in ubuntu-sru.
<shadeslayer> uh..ok... 
<shadeslayer> also... qoauth will be a new package in lucid, should i subscribe the sru team to both the packages?
<ScottK> Yes.
<shadeslayer> done
 * lex79 upload -workspace
<lex79> ScottK: around? don't accept -workspace, sorry :)
<ScottK> lex79: Want me to reject it?
<lex79> ScottK: I'm reuploading it, maybe yes, reject
<ScottK> lex79: Done.
<lex79> Thanks
<shadeslayer_> heh.. im royally screwed :)
<Guest13533> something happened at the last update and now i cant login 
<evilshadeslayer> well.. i could login into kde svn first, but now i cant even do that :(
<ScottK> evilshadeslayer: Last update to what?
<evilshadeslayer> ScottK: to my system
<evilshadeslayer> with apt-get update
<ScottK> So look in /var/log/dpkg.log and see what got updated.
<evilshadeslayer> hold on, im chrooting 
<ScottK> lex79: Is this upload good?
<lex79> which? my last -workspace? it fixes a regression in oxygen
<lex79> bug 602389
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602389 in KDE Base "Regression in 4.5 beta: dolphin no longer shows free space in "Places"" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602389
<ScottK> Yes.  That one.
<lex79> it's a tiny change
<ScottK> Is it upstream already?
<lex79> I tested and it works
<lex79> no :(
<ScottK> Since you'd asked me to reject the last one, I was just double checking.
<ScottK> Riddell: Can you push lex79's change to kdesvn trunk and the 4.5 branch?
<evilshadeslayer> ScottK: last 100 lines of abovementioned file : http://pastebin.com/rpgKbQma
<Riddell> ScottK, lex79: what's he added?
<ScottK> Riddell: Look at the -workspace diff in the queue.
 * ScottK didn't accept it yet.
<Riddell> also we haven't made a decision on the speaker patch lex79 and me were looking at
<ScottK> Was the workspace or runtime?
<lex79> runtime
<lex79> but it doesn't work
<ScottK> That would be a good reason not to include it.
<lex79> :D
<ScottK> Riddell: What say you about the Oxygen fix?
<Riddell> lex79: the speaker tab didn't work?
<lex79> well, do first workspace please :P
<Riddell> ScottK: what oxygen fix?
<lex79> then we can chat about speakers
<lex79> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase-workspace/ubuntu/revision/430
<ScottK> Riddell: The -workspace upload in unapproved.
<ScottK> Or that.
<Riddell> looking
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> well I do have that problem, don't know if the patch will work but we could just trust lex and accept it
<Riddell> lex79: you don't happen to have PPA or local packages of this do you?
<evilshadeslayer> ScottK: looks like i only got half of the upgrades... *shrug
<lex79> Riddell: nope, I just tested in my system and it works
<Riddell> ok I'll accept and test when it's compiled then put in upstream
<lex79> ok
<evilshadeslayer> i could have tested that patch... if my install was working ;)
<lex79> Riddell: so, about phonon, speakers setup is showed in system settings http://imagebin.ca/view/1yBCYQmz.html
<lex79> Riddell: but  pushing the buttons (Front left, front right, front center....) don't emit sound
<Riddell> lex79: yes, that looks good no?
<lex79> nope ^ :)
<Riddell> hmm
<evilshadeslayer> lex79: it *looks* good :P
<lex79> 2) sometimes kded crash
<lex79> http://pastebin.ca/1953611
<evilshadeslayer> who said anything about working :D
<lex79> with that patch
<lex79> from here: http://svn.mandriva.com/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/packages?view=revision&revision=571299
<Riddell> are you sure the volume isn't 0 in kmix?
<lex79> I'm sure
<lex79> I tested several times
<Riddell> ok, you convinced me, let's not add UI changes a week before release
<lex79> I reboot, I created a new users...but nothing
<Riddell> thanks for testing
<lex79> maybe we shoukd talk again with Colin, if it works in Mandriva....
<lex79> or it's a pulse issue or a libcanberra issue I think
<ScottK> Mandriva may have PA changes we don't have.
<lex79> right
<Riddell> speaking of which.. crimsun what do you think of this? http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/pulse.debdiff
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: 10.10 RC Candidates need testing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ | Todo: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/33p7vu3 | Final Freeze in Effect | Go ninjas https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<lex79> what about casper? there's a fix in bzr for bug 650621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 650621 in casper (Ubuntu) "No notification about restricted codec availability on live cd" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650621
<JontheEchidna> lex79: that's uploaded, but I didn't close the bug in the changelog
<lex79> ah, ok ;)
<lex79> JontheEchidna: when you send a bug to bugs.kde.org you usually write also "the bug was reported in Launchpad (URL)" ?
<shadeslayer_> hmm... seems ill have to re-install
<JontheEchidna> lex79: yeah
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Probably not.
<ScottK> Why do you think you need to reinstall?
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: well.. i cant login :P
<lex79> shadeslayer_: this is a test to become kubuntu developer
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer_: your SRU requests seems to be a backports
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: ^^
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Reboot into single user and fix it.
<ScottK> ari-tczew: It's a bit of a special case.
<lex79> shadeslayer_: if you reinstall you can't become a developer :P
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: cant... i sort of did some screwy stuff with intrid :P
<shadeslayer_> lex79: lol..
<lex79> fix the initrid then
<ScottK> Yep
 * shadeslayer_ will have to undo scewy stuff with initrid
<ari-tczew> ScottK: ok, then I'm not going to investigate.
<lex79> JontheEchidna: thanks
<shadeslayer_> lex79: re-installing is so much easier :D
<ScottK> But what do you learn from that?
<lex79> shadeslayer_: yes, it easy *not* be a developer
 * lex79 giggles
<shadeslayer_> thats another matter then  :P
<shadeslayer_> weird thing is... it shows splash -> reboots X
<shadeslayer_> and my X logs dont show anything fishy
<shadeslayer_> http://pastebin.com/C9WCmgz9
<shadeslayer_> ah kdm log might be more helpful
<shadeslayer_> http://pastebin.com/GMAkh9jF
<shadeslayer_> doesnt kde write logs and stuff?
<shadeslayer_> aha! i think its timing out
<shadeslayer_> http://pastebin.com/fJ4GjJjU
<shadeslayer_> lex79: ^
<shadeslayer_> # kde(1599)/ksmserver KSMServer::startupSuspendTimeout: Startup suspend timeout: 2
<shadeslayer_> kdeinit4 terminated :O
<shadeslayer_> that doesnt sound good
<lex79> -workspace is fully updated?
<shadeslayer_> lex79: 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu6
<shadeslayer_> i experience bugs AFTER theyre fixed in packages :P
<shadeslayer_> oh.. new workspace... 0ubuntu7
<lex79> :)
<lex79> I don't think it fixes your error anyway
<shadeslayer_> yeah
<shadeslayer_> i was about to say that
<lex79> which log is that ^ ?
<shadeslayer_> xsessions-errors
<lex79> uhm I don't have that ^ error
<shadeslayer_> of course you dont... because you have a working system :P
<shadeslayer_> hold on... pastebining daemon.log
<lex79> :D
<shadeslayer_> http://pastebin.com/6fvtwjK6 :: last 200 lines
<shadeslayer_> errr ... # Oct  4 03:26:41 saphira kdm_greet[1078]: Data directory "/var/lib/kdm" not accessible: Permission denied .. is that right?
<shadeslayer_> ( and yeah its 4AM here :P )
<lex79> do you have kdm installed? lol
<shadeslayer_> lulz
<shadeslayer_> yeah
<lex79> try to reinstall it
<shadeslayer_> done.. now reboot to see if it works?
<lex79> try....
<lex79> uhm
<shadeslayer> lex79: ok so my kde svn install works
<shadeslayer> BUT ... its sloooooowwww
<lex79> kdm works?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> but .. i cant login into stable install
<shadeslayer> kde svn install works fine
<shadeslayer> ( not fine.. slow as hell :S)
<lex79> oh maybe your kdm svn screw up the kdm stable?
<shadeslayer> not really possible
<shadeslayer> since kde svn is installed in ~/kde
<lex79> ok
<shadeslayer> and you need root priviliges to install in /bin/kdm ... which i dont use
<lex79> do you have /var/lib/kdm?
<shadeslayer> yah
<shadeslayer> wait
<shadeslayer> its empty :O
<lex79> here in /var/lib/kdm/ I have kdmsts with:
<lex79> [PrevUser]
<lex79> :0=lex
<shadeslayer> nope.. nothing here
<shadeslayer> lex79: http://paste.ubuntu.com/505356/
<shadeslayer> i should probably reboot and do that ...
<lex79> It's a knew bug
<lex79> we have to rewrite postrm file I think
<shadeslayer> \o/ ... bug
 * shadeslayer installs gdm 
<shadeslayer> crap .. brings in alot of gnomey libs
<shadeslayer> cant help it..
<shadeslayer> lex79: want me to file a bug report?
 * shadeslayer notes its quite a critical bug
<lex79> it's not critical
<shadeslayer> whut.. people wont be able to login :P
<shadeslayer> or is the postrm bug about when i removed kdm
<lex79> bug 634707
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 634707 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "package kdm (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634707
<shadeslayer> brb ...
#kubuntu-devel 2011-09-26
<rbelem> apachelogger, ping
<rbelem> apachelogger, do you think we should split plasma-mobile pkg into more pkg?
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: No.
<Tm_T> 4.7.1 on 11.04 in use here, all works just fine
<bambee> morning
<bambee> shadeslayer: around ? do you know who is the rekonq maintainer ?
<bambee> ScottK: patches cherry-picked from KDE/4.7 http://paste.kde.org/127333/ (kde-workspace), okay to commit ? [y/n]
<allee> bambee: when you are at kde-workspace, how about adding the fix in bug 855472
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 855472 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "[Patch] Fix: inotify_add_watch failed: No such file or directory: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855472
<bambee> allee: looks good
<allee> bambee: thx a lot in the name of all command line users ;)
<bambee> :)
<mfraz74> Running 11.10 and doing an update wants to uninstall KDM
<allee> mfraz74: tried.  does not happen for me
<mfraz74> allee: I must've tried upgrading mid package change as it is working now
<bambee> apachelogger: around ?
<ScottK> bambee and allee: I cherrypicked pretty much everything fr -workspace.
<ScottK> fr/for
<bambee> ScottK: these patches have been committed recently 
<ScottK> Since Friday?
<bambee> yes
<bambee> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kde-workspace.git&a=shortlog&h=refs/heads/KDE/4.7
<bambee> 3 commits
<ScottK> Yep.  OK.
<bambee> ScottK: also, http://paste.kde.org/127393/ <-- what do you think about this patch ? It fixes a bug with kubuntu-low-fat which exports KDEDIRS from /etc/X11/Xsession.d/50lowfat, the problem is starkde overrides KDEDIRS on netbooks, okay to commit it ?
<bambee> (I mean, don't you see a problem or something?)
<bambee> without this patch kubuntu-low-fat-settings is simply not used on netbooks/smartbooks :)
<ScottK> Seems OK.  I'd check with apachelogger.
<bambee> ok
<bambee> apachelogger: ping, any suggestions?
<bambee> (since you created kubuntu-low-fat-settings...)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Could you use your famous kde-l10n script to upload all the 4.6.5 translations to natty-proposed closing #859562 in changelog?  I'm currently doing the rest of KDE.
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: why not?
<apachelogger> rbelem: why not!
<apachelogger> bambee: why not...
<bambee> lol
<apachelogger> bambee: so... the problem really is that netbook and mobil set their crap in startkde
<apachelogger> which is really not where it should set it
<apachelogger> and I am not quite sure on the details why it actually does it there
<bambee> oh the mobile too, you're right!
<bambee> don't know :\
<apachelogger> try :P
<apachelogger> or/and checkout the changelog of workspace and the settings packages
<apachelogger> oh, for mobile I know the reason
<apachelogger> not that it would make any more sense
<bambee> mobile has no dm
<apachelogger> mobile is a param of startkde
<apachelogger> not sure about netbook
<bambee> netbook too
<bambee> (startkde line 229)
<apachelogger> right on
<apachelogger> I love it
<apachelogger> now this leads to the following question....
<apachelogger> why arent they simply startplasmanetbook and startplasmamobile
<apachelogger> which setup the env and then fork startkde or something
<bambee> you mean startmobilekde ?
<rbelem> apachelogger, :-D
<apachelogger> bambee: there is no kde
<apachelogger> we start the plasma workspace
<ScottK> apachelogger: Can you do the kde-l10n for natty-proposed (4.6.5)?
<apachelogger> no need to wrongly name yet another script
 * ScottK is about to upload the rest.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I might
<ScottK> Please.
<bambee> apachelogger: startmobilekde exists...
<apachelogger> depending on hwo people have messed about with the branch
<apachelogger> bambee: wth
<apachelogger> bambee: where?
<rbelem> bambee, apachelogger, in default settings pkg
<bambee> apt-get source kubuntu-mobile-default-settings
<bambee> bin/
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> what does it contain?
<apachelogger> cause plasma-mobile had such a script
<apachelogger> but it was epic crap
<rbelem> it was not working in the desktop file
<rbelem> when running startkde mobile
<rbelem> `startkde mobile`
<apachelogger> what I want is a script that sets up the envrionment for mobile and then forks startkde
<apachelogger> startkubuntu for all I care
<apachelogger> can do mobile, netbook, tablet, whatever
<rbelem> apachelogger, so we should drop all our changes to startkde?
<apachelogger> pretty much, yeah
<rbelem> nice :-)
<rbelem> i like that :-)
<bambee> apachelogger: a "low-fat" param would be nice, imho
<bambee> "low-fat" or equivalent
<apachelogger> there is no such thing
<apachelogger> low fat is a setting on top of everything else
<apachelogger> it is an implicit option to all our workspaces
<apachelogger> so what startkubuntu would do is....
<apachelogger> if $1 == mobile
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> elif $1 == tablet
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> elif $1 == netbook
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> fi
<apachelogger> foreach file in /usr/share/kubuntu-session.d/
<apachelogger> include file
<apachelogger> end
<apachelogger> exec startkde
<rbelem> apachelogger, how would we set the one that will be loaded?
<apachelogger> rbelem: argument, just like now
<apachelogger> startkubuntu mobile
<apachelogger> startkubuntu tablet
<apachelogger> startkubuntu autodetect?
<rbelem> apachelogger, but it does not work very well on the desktop file
<rbelem> apachelogger, i tried that and it does not take parameter there. i dont know why
<ScottK> dput ubuntu *.changes is so much fun.
<rbelem> :-D
<ScottK> yofel: Uploading 4.6.5 for natty-proposed.
<apachelogger> rbelem: maybe you did it wrong :P
<rbelem> maybe
<apachelogger> rbelem: even so... the solution is to simply have a script per desktop file
<bambee> well, so I push changes to kde-workspace without my fix for now -> only the allee's fix and the patches cherry-picked from upstream
 * Riddell hugs apachelogger and ScottK for extending their membership of kubuntu-dev
<apachelogger> they really only need to set one variable (i.e. the mode which is to be started) and then include the genreal logic from another file
<apachelogger> (or simply hold a copy of the foreach for that matter)
 * apachelogger fondles Riddell while hugging back ^^
<rbelem> apachelogger, we can make symlinks
<Riddell> ooh er
<rbelem> apachelogger, and check the name of the symlink
<apachelogger> rbelem: then you'd still need to identify what type of session to load
<rbelem> apachelogger, like busybox
<apachelogger> that sounds hackish
<rbelem> apachelogger, not very much, it is widely used
<apachelogger> in my experience implicit features like that tend ot break easily 
<apachelogger> rbelem: that does not mean it is a good idea
<apachelogger> windows is also widely used :P
<rbelem> hahaha!
<rbelem> that true
<yofel> ScottK: \o/
<rbelem> apachelogger, about the active stuff
<rbelem> apachelogger, can we upload the latest changes?
<apachelogger> ScottK: yofel took away my branch url :(
<rbelem> apachelogger, but for runtime we need the active-development branch
<yofel> huh?
<apachelogger> rbelem: what's the diff between active and 4.7?
<rbelem> apachelogger, just some active stuff that will enter in 4.7.2
<apachelogger> why is it not in the 4.7 branch then?
<rbelem> apachelogger, then we can get the active 1.0 in -updates
 * apachelogger points out that final freeze is around the corner
<rbelem> apachelogger, they are still working to cleanup i think
<rbelem> apachelogger, or we should keep that in the ppa?
<bambee> bzr push lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace -> "No new revisions to push" o.O
<apachelogger> rbelem: at this point I'd say PPA
<rbelem> apachelogger, ok
<bambee> (yes I've  typed "bzr commit")
<apachelogger> rbelem: changing runtime this close to final freeze sounds like a terrible idea to me
<apachelogger> OF COURSE
<rbelem> apachelogger, then i will ask linaro guys to generate an image with plasma active ppa
<rbelem> apachelogger, thats true
<bambee> it's already pushed... strange :\
<apachelogger> if you people had listened to me to begin with and not bothered with a dual build but instead just QA'd the soup out of runtime we'd have active in archive now :P
<apachelogger> rbelem: oh, they can make images from PPAs? that sounds awesome \o/
<rbelem> apachelogger, but it was really broken
<bambee> allee: pushed , thanks for you contribution !!!
<bambee> your *
<rbelem> apachelogger, i think they can
<apachelogger> bambee: don't drink and push
<bambee> apachelogger: wtf?
<bambee> I am not drunk :P
<apachelogger> yeaaah
<apachelogger> right
<rbelem> apachelogger, i will ping rsalveti rightt now to confirm that
<apachelogger> awesome
<apachelogger> rbelem++
<rbelem> hum... he is not online
<rbelem> he is!
<rbelem> apachelogger, the config files that used to be in kubuntu-mobile-default-settings is now provided by upstream
<apachelogger> oh, how did that happen?
<apachelogger> ScottK: 4.6.5 to natty-proposed?
<rbelem> apachelogger, they put everything in the config dir but they dont install them
<rbelem> apachelogger, should i create a plasma-mobile-settings?
<apachelogger> I am confused
<apachelogger> rbelem: why? I thought you were going to tweak the settings anyway?
<apachelogger> plus if they are not installed... there is no point to it
<apachelogger> IMHO
<apachelogger> then again I had no coffee yet
<rbelem> apachelogger, they are ready to use and tweaked
<rbelem> apachelogger, we just have to install
<rbelem> apachelogger, they do that in meego pkgs
<Quintasan> \o
<rbelem> apachelogger, http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=plasma-mobile.git&a=tree&h=33e2aa95f7def06526882a266c27e91d82df6726&hb=d38de2bc55f59cb83ce6127799d20626d4031713&f=config
 * Quintasan goes to eat
<rbelem> Quintasan, heya
<rbelem> :-)
<apachelogger> rbelem: those files are rubbish
<apachelogger> [$Version]
<apachelogger> update_info=kded.upd:kde3.0,kwin.upd:kde3.2Xinerama,mouse_cursor_theme.upd:kde3.4.99,kaccel.upd:kde3.3/r1
<apachelogger> that is so wrong for default settings
<apachelogger> SO WRONG
<rbelem> apachelogger, so should i copy them to kubuntu-mobile-settings and remove these things?
<rbelem> apachelogger, or patch them and install to plasma-mobile-settings?
<debfx> dpm: could you please drop the templates kipiplugins, kipiplugin_*, desktop_extragear-graphics_kipi-plugins, desktop_extragear-graphics_digikam, desktop_extragear-graphics_digikamimageplugins and digikam from the kde language packs?
<debfx> the package has been demoted to universe
<dpm> debfx, adding it to my todo list, thanks. Let me get to it this evening.
<apachelogger> rbelem: kubuntu-mobile-settings
<apachelogger> rbelem: IMHO they probably should not be in there
<apachelogger> plus most of them have nothing to do with plasma
<CIA-130> [kde-l10n-common-natty-archive] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110926122711-prsh1v5xmebbqn3x * debian/ (changelog rules) New stable upstream release
<CIA-130> [kde-l10n-common-natty-archive] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110926122741-07ru5ve1mi2ush8f * debian/build-l10n.sh change branch path for natty archive
<CIA-130> [kde-l10n-common-natty-archive] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110926122814-1c9b1spmqlhfzulq * releasing version 4:4.6.5-0ubuntu1
<CIA-130> [kde-l10n-common-natty-archive] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110926123016-r5u5vuksk2sr2fx1 * debian/build-l10n.sh actually fix the url proper
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.
<ScottK> (natty-proposed)
<CIA-130> [kde-l10n-common-natty-archive] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110926123141-j3jgk7ohfvbaq1h6 * debian/build-l10n.sh ktown->ftpmaster
 * apachelogger blinks
 * apachelogger blinks some more
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> they also changed the path
<apachelogger> epic
<CIA-130> [kde-l10n-common-natty-archive] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110926123355-9kgrth68lnnckcpb * debian/build-l10n.sh ...
<Quintasan> durrr
<Quintasan> They do not know the dates when one can go to consulate when applying for a visa
<Quintasan> silly people
<Quintasan> told me to call tomorrow or the day after tomorrow
<ScottK> So ...
<ScottK> In KDE 4.6 and before (as long as I can remember), I could select text in konsole, click on it and drag it.
<ScottK> In KDE 4.7 one must ctrl-click to drag.  Click just unselects.
<ScottK> Any idea is there's a setting to fix this usability abomination?
<ScottK> (alternately - does anyone else have this problem too?)
<ScottK> Other than that and email being a complete failure, KDE 4.7 seems pretty good.
 * apachelogger ctrl shift c's
<ScottK> Right, but before one didn't need to do that.
<ScottK> just double click, click, and drag.
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> maybe #kde knows
<CIA-130> [kde-l10n-common-natty-archive] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110926125454-ntpa6oe3slbyipy1 * debian/changelog New stable upstream release (LP: #859562)
 * apachelogger sighs
<apachelogger> Riddell: how can I prevent bzr ci trying to be smarter than me?
<Quintasan> ScottK: Y, same here
<Quintasan> I thought it is just my mouse acting up
<Riddell> apachelogger: get smarter?  what's the problem?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I type bzr ci and when there was a change in debian/changelog it uses whatever changed in changelog as commit message
<Riddell> apachelogger: sounds like a useful feature to me, it's intended to mirror debcommit.  what's the problem with it?
<apachelogger> which for example int he commit from above was rubbish as I only added the bug number, which would be good to mention as such and not restating a message that was already mentioned in a commit with a bug number
<Riddell> apachelogger: bzr uncommit; bzr commit -m "my commit message"
<apachelogger> PITA alert :(
<NCommander> apachelogger: long
<NCommander> *pong
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's the PITB? using -m ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am not on windows and thus have useful editors + I might want to have a long commit message
<apachelogger> with newlines and all that
<apachelogger> NCommander: what is a spice seed and why do we need to talk about it?
<Riddell> apachelogger: BZR_DISABLE_PLUGINS=builddeb bzr commit
<apachelogger> Riddell: then I cannot use bzr builddeb
<Riddell> apachelogger: well aye, you've just been complaining about its behaviour
<apachelogger> I want to build a deb from bzr
<apachelogger> what I do not want is it making commit messages for me
<apachelogger> rbelem: do you know whether we can a PPA ISO yet?
<Riddell> apachelogger: then in bzr-builddeb's __init__.py file remove the block "if bzrlib.version_info[0] >= 2 and bzrlib.version_info[1] >= 4:"
<Riddell> I guess I'll look into adding a config option for that
<apachelogger> Riddell: that would be great, thanks
<apachelogger> rbelem: arent the settings in config/ mostly relevant to tablet? :O
<CIA-130> [kubuntu-tablet-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110926131857-4jj94kmc6beluef9 * share/autostart/plasma-device.desktop upstream decided to rename the binary again \o/ plasma-tablet -> plasma-device
<CIA-130> [kubuntu-tablet-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110926132028-s4dc1wq98spvw5g7 * share/config/kcminputrc set blank mouse cursor theme
<apachelogger> brr the debug installer needs some redesign
<ScottK> Quintasan: We need to find where this came from and kill it.
<CIA-130> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110926133514-wfvszxpabx0s2zuh * (debian/changelog debian/control src/DebugInstaller.cpp) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-130> * When called with no arguments terminate right away in the DebugInstaller ctor,
<CIA-130> otherwise event processing would continue through run() and show() causing a
<apachelogger> ScottK: kubuntu-debug-installer should appear in queue soonish
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> fixes a crash when called without args
<ScottK> K.
<ScottK> yofel: Would you please make #859562 affect all the relevant packages (and don't forget meta-kde and oxygen-icons...)
<apachelogger> ScottK: l10n uploaded started
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.
<apachelogger> rbelem: I think the kactivitymanager stuff has a packaging issue
<apachelogger> I seem to be missing the desktop file :O
<rbelem> apachelogger, yup
<rbelem> apachelogger, it was move from kdelibs to kactivities
<rbelem> *moved
<rbelem> apachelogger, i have mode some changes that i will upload to ppa soon
<rbelem> apachelogger, and more new packages
<apachelogger> rbelem: yay
<bambee> ScottK: could you approve the ffe in bug 859706 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 859706 in Ubuntu "Feature Freeze Exception for libmygpo-qt 1.0.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859706
<ScottK> bambee: I don't have time to do the archive admin stuff, so if you can find someone, like maybe Riddell_, then I'll approve it.
<bambee> ok
<Riddell_> hi
<bambee> hi
<Mamarok> dear kubuntudevs, may I remind you that there still is no announcement for the amarok 2.4.3 packages which are available for both Natty and Oneiric...
<Mamarok> 3rd reminder by now I think
<ScottK> ryanakca: ^^^
<Riddell_> bambee: why "Add libmygpo-qt-dbg and change debian/rules accordingly" ?
<Riddell_> anybody else wanting to do that Amarok announcement can get acccess details from me
<bambee> Riddell: because there was no debugging package...
<bambee> I was wrong ?
<Riddell> bambee: all ubuntu packages have debugging packages automatically made, there's no need to manually add one.  and since we're past beta now isn't the time to be adding new .debs without good reason
<bambee> good to know ^^
<bambee> ok
<bambee> I will revert my changes
<ryanakca> Mamarok: Aye, lemme find out what happend to the admin interface's SSL certs, Konqueror is going beserk about them, which means I can't access the site.
<Riddell> bambee: FFe approved, there's not much new features in it
<bambee> ok thanks
<bambee> fixed
<ryanakca> Mamarok: Do you have an announcement written up? Screenshots?
<apachelogger> rbelem: ping
<Mamarok> ryanakca: you can use the screenshot from amarok.kde.org
<Mamarok> and there is not much text needed, similar to http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-241-resolution-released
<bambee> mohahahaha my ac100 works so fine on kubuntu... :D
<ScottK> OK, so kmail2 ...
<ScottK> It looks like I got stuff working.
<ScottK> If I delete a message, it momentarily moves to the next message in the list as I expect, then redraws the message list and jumps to some other message.
<ScottK> Anyone else see this?
<ScottK> 4.6.5 is accepted into natty-proposed, so we'll need that tested ...
<ScottK> yofel: ^^^ Thanks for all the help.
<bambee> ScottK: I will test it right now on my eepc :)
<ScottK> bambee: It'll take a while for them to build.
<bambee> oh I thought these was already built, ok I will test later then
<pythonsnake> Hello
<pythonsnake> http://www.ohloh.net/p/quassel fixed in Oneiric. Great works.
<apachelogger> Sput: my project is still worth 2 quassel :P
 * apachelogger find ohohohoholol fun
<pythonsnake> err
<pythonsnake> No tab completition for Konsole.
<NCommander> apachelogger: ugh, long story
<ScottK> pythonsnake: Tab completion here.
<apachelogger> it has
<apachelogger> unless you install bashcompletion
<apachelogger> in which case it does not
<ScottK> click/select is still broken with no obvious suspects in the git log about what broke it.
<apachelogger> ScottK: report a bug or mail kde-devel, IIRC konsole upstream is very repsonsive
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I was trying to figure out if it was a "feature" or not.
<pythonsnake> I got some issues for upgrading caused by flashplugin-installer
<pythonsnake> http://pastie.org/private/qx4zgaznikhhnjsmouacaa <- more info there.
<apachelogger> #Skipped the beginning of apt-get upgrade (no errors)
<apachelogger> that is wrong
<pythonsnake> apachelogger: :S
<apachelogger> NCommander: is there documentation on spice seeds somewhere?
<pythonsnake> I don't notice any errors. It's like everyday.
<apachelogger> mind me, I was too lazy to ask google :P
<NCommander> apachelogger: thats a poke persia/infinity question
 * apachelogger needs to write a bot to do that
<pythonsnake> apachelogger: E: Unable to locate package bashcompletion   
<apachelogger> it might have another name
<pythonsnake> apachelogger: what is it ?
<apachelogger> a spaceship
 * apachelogger has no idea what we are talking about just now
<pythonsnake> lol
<apachelogger> yofel: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-active
<pythonsnake> bash-completion package doesn't help..
<apachelogger> can you please make kubuntu-members member?
<apachelogger> and transfer owernship to the mighty council
<pythonsnake> What is this channel exactly for ?
<pythonsnake> Topic doesn't say much..
<apachelogger> what the name of the channel suggests
<pythonsnake> development ?
<apachelogger> bingo
<pythonsnake> I meant for reporting bugs, devs communicate ..etc ?
<apachelogger> bugs go on bugs.launchpad.net, unless they are bugs in upstream KDE software in which case they go to bugs.kde.org
<maco> no rgreening? did he stop hanging out here?
<shadeslayer> bambee: no idea, but i might be able to help
<pythonsnake> Hmm. Tab completion works if no sudo is before the command.. strange..
<ScottK> Found it.
<ScottK> http://websvn.kde.org/?revision=1211082&view=revision
<maco> pythonsnake: maybe its not in root's path?
<ScottK> It was on purpose.
<pythonsnake> How to put it in root path ?
<pythonsnake> Let me reboot. New kernel.
<ScottK> apachelogger: This was the change: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/apps/konsole/src/TerminalDisplay.cpp?r1=1211082&r2=1211081&pathrev=1211082
<ScottK> How hard would it be to make that run time configurable?
 * apachelogger hates websvn diff
<apachelogger> huh, that class is epic
<apachelogger> ScottK: not much
<ScottK> Not so much hard or not so much possible?
<apachelogger> hard
<pythonsnake> Done.
<pythonsnake> Policy Kit crashed on shut down
<pythonsnake> sending you a report :-)
<pythonsnake> I have 2 kcrash 
 * apachelogger tickles yofel with a long fluffy stick
<pythonsnake> http://pastie.org/private/qqc2yitrcnlud6ekr5gla
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> pythonsnake: that really doesn't tell us anything :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  Thanks.  Ironically the bug report was for "Please make it configurable", but the maintainer decided no one could possibly want it the way it was.
<pythonsnake> http://pastie.org/private/xem3nhrfweycfdxbpxcoq
<pythonsnake> That one does ScottK
<pythonsnake> That one does shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> looking
<ScottK> So I just asked in the bug, please do what the bug asked ...
<shadeslayer> pythonsnake: might be related to a bug in buzilla, lemme see
<pythonsnake> Uploaded report
<apachelogger> cough
<apachelogger> man
<apachelogger> drinking is dangerous
<apachelogger> phew
<pythonsnake> ?
<yofel> apachelogger: kubuntu-active re-owned
<pythonsnake> How to get bash completion with sudo ?
<shadeslayer> pythonsnake: might be related to kde bug 258916 , please check
<apachelogger> pythonsnake: this aint a support channel
<ubottu> KDE bug 258916 in polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1 "PolicyKit1-KDE (polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1) crash on shutdown [g_type_check_instance_is_a, g_object_unref, , PolkitQt1::Agent::Session::Private::~Private]" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=258916
<apachelogger> yofel: thank you yofi :*
<yofel> heh
<shadeslayer> yofel: have you had the time to look at our poll?
<yofel> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> yofel: i'll be publishing it tomorrow, so please add anything that needs adding
<pythonsnake> Yes
<pythonsnake> It seems to be http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=258916
<ubottu> KDE bug 258916 in polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1 "PolicyKit1-KDE (polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1) crash on shutdown [g_type_check_instance_is_a, g_object_unref, , PolkitQt1::Agent::Session::Private::~Private]" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<pythonsnake> But I have another versions
<shadeslayer> btw, anything that you'd like me to look at?
<bambee> Could anyone upload 4.7.1-0ubuntu4 into archives ? (see lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace)
<bambee> kde-workspace  4.7.1-0ubuntu4  *
<shadeslayer> is there a way to get all blueprints under kubuntu?
 * shadeslayer has 3 todo items and does not know what needs doing
<yofel> shadeslayer: click on the todo link in the /topic and scroll to the bottom
<yofel> there's a per-assignee list of todo items
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> found it
<shadeslayer> clearly i should read carefully
<apachelogger> rbelem: I am landing a bangarang snapshot in active PPA
<apachelogger> bangarang --touch apparently gives a more touchable UI
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: muon bug ping
<apachelogger> I am not the muon master
<shadeslayer> well, the muon master is not around, so you're the next best bet
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: there's a bug in muon that when you change the servers via s-p-k  and make it NOT reload the sources.list, muon will refresh the cache thus blocking apt
<shadeslayer> this is when using the software center
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> this happens if i don't even open s-p-k
<shadeslayer> hah http://wstaw.org/m/2011/09/26/plasma-desktopBw1618.jpg
<yofel> shadeslayer: JT said it's a bug in s-p-k
<shadeslayer> yofel: not its not
<shadeslayer> s/not/no/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "yofel: no its not"
<shadeslayer> yofel: i've run s-p-k with kdesudo, changed servers, everything works fine
<apachelogger> ScottK: https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kde-baseapps/konsole/repository/revisions/564e24cf1b2819525b2f74dc9ba61b7b68a472b9 thoughts?
<yofel> then wait for JT
<apachelogger> it fixes on screen keyboard with active
<shadeslayer> and looking at this : http://paste.kde.org/127549/
<ScottK> apachelogger: As long as autoSipEnabled defaults to false, it should be fine, right?
<ScottK> Reallyl bad name, BTW.
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/qapplication.html#autoSipEnabled-prop
<apachelogger> it always is unless the qapp has a software keyboard as input method
<ScottK> "The default is platform dependent."
<ScottK> What's ours?
<apachelogger> false
<apachelogger> the documentation is bogus though
<apachelogger> I think this soly depends on what is the primary input method module for Qt
<shadeslayer> hmm, i guess i should email JT
<apachelogger> on wince it is always true it seems
<apachelogger> ScottK: actually
<apachelogger> now I am not quite sure how that would fix the keyboard 
<shadeslayer> ok wth
<shadeslayer> void MuonMainWindow::checkForUpdates() is completely empty
<shadeslayer> how is this even possible then :/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: am i doing this right?  : (gdb) break MuonMainWindow::runSourcesEditor(bool) 
<shadeslayer> because it doesn't seem to work :/
<apachelogger> possibly
<apachelogger> do you ahve debug symbols installed?
<apachelogger> cause otherwise that wont work
<shadeslayer> oh, i'm installing dbg installs right now, thought it could work without them
<shadeslayer> idk why JT even calls checkForUpdates there, checkForUpdates is completely empy
<shadeslayer> *empty
<shadeslayer> also, why the need to call checkForUpdates, s-p-k takes care of it
<rbelem> apachelogger, nice :-)
<rbelem> apachelogger, https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-mobile-settings/ i created that yesterday
<shadeslayer> [echidnaman] Ensure jockey -a gets run for the live session from ubiquity as well as target install: TODO << Any pointers on how to do that? I could try and do that tomorrow
 * shadeslayer is not entirely familiar with how to run stuff post install
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: heh, installing dbg symbols does not help either
<apachelogger> then you are doing it wrong
<apachelogger> just use tabbing
<shadeslayer> thats what i'm using 
<shadeslayer> any ideas on my jockey question? I'm just about to go to bed
<apachelogger> I dont even know what that is
<shadeslayer> well, its on the TODO, someone knows probably knows about it
<shadeslayer> wohoo, jockey-kde crashed when passing the -a argument
<shadeslayer> alright, i'm off to sleep
<txwikinger> apachelogger: Apparently the kded4 defunct processes bug is a problem in kubuntu-notification-helper
<txwikinger> Do we have already a bug for this?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> I fixed it yesterday :P
<apachelogger> bug 515138
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 515138 in kubuntu-notification-helper (Ubuntu Natty) "kded4 (lucid, amd64) defunct on latop" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515138
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/127567 <--- is this looking sane to you?
<apachelogger> G
<apachelogger> struct is your friend
<apachelogger> I see at least struct point and struct coord there :P
<Quintasan> Isn't that a overkill for a simple app like that?
<apachelogger> seems fine though
<apachelogger> Quintasan: why? 
<apachelogger> it makes the code more readable
<apachelogger> and on ASM level it does not really make a difference... particularly not for a simple program like that
<Quintasan> struct A { double X, Y; } ?
<Quintasan> hmm
<apachelogger> well, lower case X and Y for good naming, but yeah
<Quintasan> A.x certainly looks more readable
<apachelogger> so your code actually made sense without comments
<apachelogger> you'd allocate a point and a coord
<apachelogger> anywho
<Quintasan> I see, let me rewrite that part
 * apachelogger was almost out the door when getting highlighted so now he is actually out the door and looses connection :P
<Quintasan> QUALITY CODE
<txwikinger> apachelogger: thanks for fixing it.. I can test it when I get it
<sheytan> windows8 is gonna suck. trust me
<apachelogger> sheytan: [madsheytan] Make CD covers with Kubuntu artwork: TODO
<apachelogger> now what did I come here for...
<apachelogger> hmmm
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> rbelem: bangarang snapshot landed, not terribly convincing as of now
<apachelogger> rbelem: now trying to land declarative-plasmoids which has more touchy plasmoids I hear
<sheytan> apachelogger: for 11.10?
<apachelogger> sheytan: I guess so
<sheytan> will do, sir
<apachelogger> sheytan: it is on the todo
<apachelogger> see channel topic
<sheytan> apachelogger: it is not there
<sheytan> only web page and installer slideshow
<sheytan> ah
<sheytan> sorry
<sheytan> got it
<sheytan> gtg
<sheytan> bye
<pythonsnake> acid3 problem is not fixed in oneiric
 * bambee_ loves ARM
<apachelogger> pythonsnake: what problem?
<apachelogger> bambee_: who doesn't
<apachelogger> arms are very useful
<bambee_> kde on a ac100 is just... awesome :D
<apachelogger> no idea what an ac100 is
<bambee_> apachelogger: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/TEGRA/AC100
<apachelogger> scary device
<bambee_> :)
<bambee_> it's still experimental, but works fine
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/622BX.png
<apachelogger> rbelem: ^
<apachelogger> slc is not working
<apachelogger> not quite sure why
<pythonsnake> apachelogger: freeze at 69
<apachelogger> it happens
<pythonsnake> everytime
<apachelogger> rekonq --version
<pythonsnake> :/
<pythonsnake> update oneiric repo !
<apachelogger> that so did not make sense in context
<pythonsnake> ?
<apachelogger> how can --version return either :/ or update oneiric repo !?
<pythonsnake> I meant Oneiric repo is not bleeding edge
<pythonsnake> 0.7.0
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> that is what I wanted to know
<apachelogger> because .90 does not lock up, so it is a non-issue should yofel or bulldog98 ever get to FFe that
<pythonsnake> update takes ages
<pythonsnake> not upgrade
<pythonsnake> apachelogger: wow.
<pythonsnake> New rekonq has too much dependencies.
<apachelogger> it has exactly the same
<tsdgeos> hi guys
<tsdgeos> Can you reproduce the crash at https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=282822 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 282822 in general "Okular crashed" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: not with poppler 0.16.7 (which is what 11.10 will ship with)
 * apachelogger tries to find a device that has 11.04
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: the backtrace the dude is getting seems weird
<tsdgeos> i.e. there is no call to Object::free in Linearization.cc:29
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: I also can not reproduce it on 11.04
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> tx
<apachelogger> np
#kubuntu-devel 2011-09-27
 * apachelogger waves fist at slow lunchpad
<apachelogger> freenode is totally boring tonight -.-
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: I'm trying to remember what you asked, what I answered and why you asked why not
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: good, because I had to remember what you answered to :P
<apachelogger> since apparently I started the conversation I'd argue it had to do with prn or I could easily draw a connection
<apachelogger> oh right
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: it was about whether you can commit prn upstream to cause a riot
<Daskreech> prn?
<apachelogger> documentation porn
<Daskreech> ah nice
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: ahh, right. No. I cannot commit anything upstream anywhere yet.
<DarkwingDuck> I like my new computer. Just waiting to get my SSD tomorrow so I can finish setting up my system.
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: so.... why not? :P
<DarkwingDuck> Ummmmmm. Because I have not actually sent anything upstream 
<apachelogger> zomg
<apachelogger> postpone the work item then :P
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> It's a time thing. Yeah, i need to start contributing to upstream more.
<DarkwingDuck> Are going to want a meeting prior to UDS to hash out what we want to cover at UDS?
<apachelogger> if someone bothers to organize one
<DarkwingDuck> After tomorrow I'll have my email back. I'll set one up.
<ScottK> Shouldn't you have a pre-meeting for that to make sure it's well organized?
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: LOL Yeah, prolly but, you never know :P
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: You still awake?
<DarkwingDuck> Wow, Kubuntu detected the 3G modem in this thing.
<txwikinger> why do I alsways have to remove .kde after upgrade?
<txwikinger> That is ridiculous
<txwikinger> where are all the knetworkmanager info stored?
<txwikinger> found it
<shadeslayer> \o
<valorie> speaking of networkmanager, has anyone else noticed that since 4.7, nmgr no long auto-connects?
<valorie> or is it just me
<valorie> really annoying when I forget that I have to click the wireless in the menu Every Time
<Mamarok> works here
<shadeslayer> valorie: wfm as well
<valorie> hmmm, it was brand new behavior with 4.7
<valorie> but only on this laptop -- netbook is normal
<bambee> morning
<shadeslayer> hey bambee
<bambee> Could a kubuntu dev upload kde-workspace-4.7.1-0ubuntu4 please ? (see lp:~kubuntu-packagers)
<bambee> kde-workspace-4.7.1-0ubuntu4 == patches cherry-picked from upstream + A fix for inotify_add_watch 
<bambee> rbelem: poke me if you want some help to fix mobile-settings, I need this fix to get kubuntu-low-fat-settings working on my ac100 :)
<bambee> I mean, I've time :)
 * shadeslayer noms a cookie and looks around
<ryanakca> Mamarok: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-243-berlin-released
<ryanakca> Mamarok: An image should show up momentarily.
<ryanakca> Mamarok: There.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Our image uploading RT is complete. At some point somebody (i.e. me, unless someone volunteers) will have to go through all of the past news stories and move the images to www.k.o
<ScottK> ryanakca: Cool.
<Mamarok> ryanakca: thanks a lot!
<rbelem> apachelogger, i will take a look on that
<rbelem> bambee, which changes need to be done? :-)
<rbelem> apachelogger, rsalveti confirmed that we can build linaro images from a ppa :-D
<bambee_> rbelem: startkde overrides KDEDIRS on netbooks/mobiles , it conflicts with /etc/X11/Xsession.d/50lowfat
<rbelem> bambee_, hum... lets fix that
<bambee_> in apachelogger's opinion KDEDIRS should not be exported from startkde
<rbelem> bambee_, how do i get /etc/X11/Xsession.d/50lowfat
<rbelem> ?
<bambee_> rbelem: apt-get source kubuntu-low-fat-settings
<rbelem> bambee_, i agree with that
<bambee_> me too
 * rbelem starts to take a look on startkde
<bambee_> rbelem: the problem is 50lowfat is executed before startkde :)
<bambee_> if startkde is invoked with "netbook" or "mobile" as first argument, KDEDIRS is overriden and then lowfat is not used
<rbelem> bambee_, lets remove 50lowfat from /etc/X11/Xsession.d and create an entry in the startkubuntu script
<rbelem> what do you think?
<bambee_> I don't know what startkubuntu is... do you have a link or something?
<rbelem> bambee_, it would be a script containing the modifications that currently are in startkde
<bambee_> ok
<bambee_> it could be a solution... :)
<rbelem> bambee_, nice :-)
<rbelem> bambee_, i will move the stuff to it and then i paste it to you
<bambee_> awesome! thanks 
<rbelem> :-)
<bambee_> in this way no modifications would made to startkde ? (except bugfixes)
<rbelem> bambee_, yup :-)
<rbelem> bambee_, it would be nice if we could upstream these bugfixes
<bambee_> rbelem: don't compute fixes for netbook and mobile are not upstream
<rbelem> oki
<txwikinger> Why do we always have to rm .kde after an upgrade?
<txwikinger> That is not very user-friendly for the non-technical user
<apachelogger> we don't
<bambee_> rbelem: what is the link you pasted yesterday about kubuntu-mobile ? (on LP)
<bambee_> apachelogger: can you upload the lastest kde-workspace ? and then you will get cookies and cholocate :P
<txwikinger> apachelogger: I had too.. at least three important processes die with seg fault when I don't
<txwikinger> among them plasma-shell
<shadeslayer> i haven't rm -rf'd my .kde for the past 3 upgrades ...
<apachelogger> it might make more sense to backtrace them rather than remove .kde?
<txwikinger> well.. I renamed it and now add config files one by one from the old one
<txwikinger> Still very tedious
<txwikinger> I could not even file a bug since it complained kded was not running
<txwikinger> (with the backtrace)
<bambee_> o.O
<apachelogger> doesnt compute
 * apachelogger is actually reasonable certain that plasma crashed due to python plasmoids
<txwikinger> I doubt I was running any plasmoids
<txwikinger> I don't think I added any of those (barring the standard configuration in maverick)
<txwikinger> I really only changed the colours 
<rbelem> bambee_, hum... i dont recall right now
<apachelogger> new project for mobile settings
<apachelogger> rbelem: btw, maybe you can somehow get arm building for the kubuntu active ppa
<rbelem> apachelogger, i think we can :-) i will ask rsalveti about this
<apachelogger> awesome, thanks
<rbelem> :-D
<bambee_> mhhh... I could test plasma-active on my ac100...
<apachelogger> you'll need to build workspace, runtime, and plasma-mobile
 * txwikinger has an mx51 dev board and a screen for it
<CIA-130> [calligra] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110927134618-z02sjas1knx635vy * (34 files in 4 dirs) koffice -> calligra \o/
<rbelem> apachelogger, oki :-)
<txwikinger> apachelogger: btw.. I tested the defunc issue in kubuntu-notification-helper.. It is definitely fixed now !!
<apachelogger> of course it is ... apachelogger looked into it :)
<txwikinger> hehe
<txwikinger> Well.. it took about a year ;p
<apachelogger> there is only one apachelogger
<shadeslayer> and a billion bugs?
<apachelogger> at least
<txwikinger> Well.. if y'all would have more automatic testing
<txwikinger> And not produce bugs in the first place ;)
<bambee_> apachelogger: don't you want cookies ? :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you should definitely order one of these : http://www.topatoco.com/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=TO&Product_Code=TKT-ICECREAMCORN&Category_Code=ALLSHIRTS
<apachelogger> bambee_: no, shadeslayer keeps harassing me
<shadeslayer> what
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what I shoudl order is a fez
<apachelogger> you'd not believe how difficult it is to find a high quality fez on the intartubes
<bambee_> tss
<shadeslayer> but a fez does not have unicorns
<apachelogger> it can
<shadeslayer> it can, but no one puts unicorns on a fez on the intratubes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: googlez it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nothing interesting pop's out
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: didja get my email?
<shadeslayer> or did google eat it thinking it was a part of its birthday cake
<cnd> ScottK, I don't know if Jussi (Satoris) brought this up with the kubuntu devs yet, but we have a fix for bug 805972
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 805972 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Touchpad scrolling bounces" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805972
<cnd> if you have another upload before release it would be good to get it in
<jussi> bah, non highlights :(
<cnd> sorry jussi :)
<ScottK> cnd: Great.  I know that bug.
<ScottK> We definitely need to get it in.
<ScottK> cnd: The current armel build should finish later today, so we could upload it tomorrow if you're ready.
<ScottK> didrocks: ^^^
<didrocks> oh nice :)
 * didrocks was poking around this issue as well ;)
<ScottK> didrocks: Would you please coordinate with cnd about getting this together?
<didrocks> ScottK: sure, will do for a tomorrow upload
<cnd> didrocks, do you need anything from me?
<cnd> or is the patch in the bug sufficient
<ScottK> How about signature in blood somewhere this won't cause regressions?
<didrocks> +1 on ScottK :)
<didrocks> cnd: is that something upstreamable? if so, is there a merge request?
<cnd> didrocks, I'm not sure what to do with upstream
<cnd> at this point
<cnd> it's clearly broken on X, but it's something that Qt probably wants to get fixed properly
<cnd> but it will conflict with what we want to do in the future too (smooth scrolling through utouch, with extra physics stuff like momentum)
<cnd> so it probably wouldn't hurt to point it out to them, but I don't know if this specific patch would ever be merged
<cnd> triggering it is also dependent on the XInput multitouch support
<cnd> which can't be upstreamed until X.org upstream has multitouch support
<cnd> so there's quite a chain here :)
<cnd> fwiw, the patch is merely commenting out two lines of code that subscribe to pan gestures, so it's well contained and simple
<didrocks> cnd: ok, got it
<cnd> ScottK, didrocks: this may need to be SRUd for natty too
 * cnd will be biab
<maco> didrocks: you the second half of your nick!
<didrocks> maco: heh, thanks :)
<maco> didrocks: thanks for fixing that thing in the unity lens
<Riddell> hmm, I think I killed muon with my upgrade, it's just giving me the busy cursor
<CIA-130> [packaging] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110927152653-32s3mvtgho3m42fi * debian/ (7 files) more complete install and use wildcards where sensible
<apachelogger> man that is a PITA
<ScottK> didrocks: I think the pressure patch from yesterday needs to be SRU'ed too, so those two patches together ...
<ScottK> apachelogger: It'd be nice if that commit message mentioned what package you were working on.
<apachelogger> tell that to bzr
<ScottK> Tell that to the guy that set up our branch naming plan ...
<ScottK> (which actually I quite like)
<apachelogger> the commit message has nothing to do with the branch naming 
<apachelogger> but with my local directory name
<apachelogger> which happens to be packaging right now
<apachelogger> iff it were using the remote name it'd be called calligra :P
<ScottK> I see.
<micahg> ScottK: kdesdk won't happen before next week from me, so reassign if necessary
<ScottK> Thanks.
<didrocks> ScottK: sorry, didn't follow it, Satoris' patch you mean, for a natty SRU?
<ScottK> Was the the Krita related one from yesterday?
<ScottK> If so, yes.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i bought a CD today, should be able to test the final release now
<ScottK> Great.
<didrocks> ScottK: yeah, ok, I'll do the SRU once we are in hard freeze if you don't mind, things are a little bit crazy until then as you saw by the number of FFe I guess :)
<ScottK> OK.
<bambee> ScottK: by our default install... you mean... kubuntu-desktop ?
<ScottK> Yes
<bambee> because I installed oneiric on my ac100 few days ago, folderview is installed...
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> time
 * DarkwingDuck sighs
<apachelogger> why you be so wasted
<apachelogger> G
<DarkwingDuck> I hate this bug.
<CIA-130> [packaging] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110927163833-5nvgzbde8jii80o9 * debian/ (108 files in 4 dirs) TODO: think about the following packages: - kformula - fold in calligra-libs? rename to eg calligra-formulashape? - kplato - provide transitional package (once upstream fully renames it to "plan")?
<apachelogger> ah wth
 * apachelogger is to tired to pursue this
<bambee> ScottK: I used this script (which uses rootstock), see the "--seed" option http://paste.kde.org/127849/
<bambee> to summarize : I use kubuntu-desktop,oem-config-kde,kubuntu-low-fat-settings in the package set -> and folderview is installed
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<ScottK> I thought we removed it ...
<apachelogger> no we didn't
<apachelogger> upstream did
<bambee> no
<apachelogger> KDS still has it
<bambee> upstream did? o.O
<bambee> folderview is the... only one plasmoid that I use on my desktop... :(
<shadeslayer> ScottK: the CD still doesn't boot btw
<shadeslayer> i get a cannot find live file system error
<shadeslayer> that i'm sure is reported somewhere
<bambee> mhhh plasmoids buttons/checkboxes are unclickable on the ac100
<bambee> don't know if the problem is armel specific or just on the ac100... :\
<ScottK> I'd ask Gruemaster.
<ScottK> kdepimlibs/pim/pim-runtime ought to get updated to the 4.7 branch head ...
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: FFe what? the fixes of rekonq?
<yofel> bulldog98_: looking at the changelog 0.7.0 -> 0.7.90 doesn't look like a bugfix update
<shadeslayer> it most certainly is not
<pythonsnake> bulldog98_: congratz :-)
<bulldog98_> pythonsnake: thx
<BarkingFish> Goodly evenlode all :)
<BarkingFish> I'm in one of those types of moods today, everything is funny :D   I need some help from the devs side at the moment - it's support, yes, but it's dev support.
<BarkingFish> I've rebuilt one of the modules for my kernel using basic instructions I picked up on the net - the module won't go into the kernel though, because it argues about an unknown symbol in the module.
<BarkingFish> What I need to sorta find out is, what have I done wrong?  I have the headers for the kernel installed, I've written a basic makefile for the build, and I generate a .ko which modinfo can read perfectly well
<bambee_> http://paste.kde.org/128047/  o.O
<bulldog98> bambee_: nice output
<bulldog98> thing is somehow systemtray only works, if you have it one time added in plasma
<bambee_> Does anyone have an ARM device ?
<bulldog98> bambee_: my N8, but it’s running symbian
<BarkingFish> bambee_, I think my old iPAQ is ARM or StrongARM, one of the two.
<BarkingFish> speaking of which, any clues on the module building doodad? Surely you guys must build modules for stuff that goes into the current kernels :)
<BarkingFish> I'm sure I built it right, which makes me wonder why it's going wrong.
<yofel> ask that the folks in #ubuntu-kernel (no, no support), the most I build for the kernel are nvidia modules
<BarkingFish> okies yofel
<yofel> BarkingFish: natty or oneiric?
<BarkingFish> natty, yofel
<BarkingFish> i built it against 2.6.38-11-generic
<yofel> you could poke in #ubuntu-beginners, if someone of that level is online
<BarkingFish> I sorta know what I'm doing, but just not why the module is going mental on me.  I'll drop a note in -kernel first
<BarkingFish> yofel - just to let you know, it's all good now...  I realised afterwards , that i'd been an ID 10 T :)
<yofel> what was wrong? ^^
<BarkingFish> I built the module against the wrong dang kernel.  I have 2.6.38-11-generic and generic-pae in the system
<BarkingFish> i had generic-pae running, but built it against generic
<ejat> yofel: if im in unity .. should i add akonadi to startup for me to use kontact on unity ? 
<BarkingFish> i just rebuilt it against generic-pae and insmod'd it, it's gone in fine, and my iPAQ is registering :)
<ejat> KMail encountered a fatal error and will terminate now.
<ejat> The error was:
<ejat> Failed to fetch the resource collection.
<yofel> ejat: not sure actually, I would think akonadi would start by itself, but if it doesn't you'll need to start it somehow
<ejat> is it becoz of the akonadi cause that ? 
<yofel> I don't use kontact myself, but with that error I would check in ~/.xsession-errors for something akonadi related
<ejat> :(
<ejat> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/698111/
<ejat> any idea ?
<yofel> nope, never seen that
<yofel> someone else?
<ScottK> Seen that.
<ScottK> Fiddled and reinstalled stuff until it magically worked.
<ScottK> NFK what fixed it.
<ejat> ScottK: means ? 
<ejat> purge then reinstall ? 
<ejat> what package ?
<ScottK> It means I've seen it, but I don't have any useful advice.
<ejat> :(
<ScottK> IIRC I created a new user and copied all the akonadi configs over from it (~/.local and ~/.kde/share/config)
<ScottK> That might have been what did it.
<ejat> owh .. 
<allee> nm-plasmoid + vpnc broken in oneiric?  Worked here since karmic without problem but not in oneiric.  
<ScottK> I think there's a multi-arch issue.
<allee> oneiric broken: http://paste.ubuntu.com/698128/   natty working: http://paste.ubuntu.com/698129
<ScottK> Ask slangasek.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-09-28
<DarkwingDuck> Yay! I have a working computer again.
<Daskreech> DarkwingDuck: Lets Get Dangerous!
<apachelogger> that sounds scary
<DarkwingDuck> Daskreech: :D
<Daskreech> ;-)
<ScottK> It would be highly useful is someone could try natty -> oneiric upgrades with a setup kontact and then try to capture the pain points and document workarounds so we can have data for a decent release note on the topic.
<bambee> morning
<bambee> yofel_: do you have time to push something for me ?
<Saviq> fregl: hi, thanks for fixing a11y in our QMenus :) we've got another issue, though - when Accessible.name is bound, for some reason QDeclarativeAccessibleAttached::setName() is never reached, and so QAccessible::updateAccessibility is never called, resulting in outdated a11y on those objects
<Saviq> any pointers on what might be happening? I can hack up a testcase if you need
<fregl> Saviq: I could not reproduce the example that Florian sent me. can you write a simple qml file that shows the problem?
<Saviq> fregl: yup, will do
<fregl> thanks
<fregl> Saviq: Florian sent me this one: but it works for me - is it broken for you? http://paste.kde.org/128233/
<Saviq> fregl: yeah, I can't find "I should have that name" anywhere in accerciser
<Saviq> fregl: if I add a `testVariable: "old name"` for the top-level Item, that's what I get in accerciser, not "I should have that name"
<fregl> Saviq: so the example is broken for you? it seemed to work here every time. are you sure you have all patches from that 4.7-a11y branch then?
<Saviq> fregl: yeah, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/698417/ seems to show it a bit better for me - the label changes to "new name", but the accessible name remains at "old name"
<Saviq> and whether we have all the patches... well, that's a good question
<fregl> Saviq: I just checked again - it works here, the name changes from old name to I should... I can see it happening in accerciser
<Saviq> fregl: ok, I'll try and dig in the patches
<fregl> Saviq: check that you have 205f4abb9b980854e93ed58f4c2f245f63fe8116 maybe? 
<fregl> Saviq: I remeber fixing this for you guys some time ago, maybe you just lost the patch?
<Saviq> fregl: yeah looks like it http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/oneiric/qt4-x11/oneiric/view/head:/debian/patches/a11y_qt_and_qml_backport.diff#L347
<Saviq> unless it's somewhere else
<Saviq> fregl: ok, now I see our issues, I think I'll manage, thanks again
<fregl> Saviq: thanks for taking care of this stuff :)
<Saviq> fregl: yeah qt4-x11 was just rolled 3hrs ago or so... not sure we're going to get that into finale :/
<Saviq> hopefully yes
<ScottK> It will get into final.
<ScottK> kdepim/pimlibs/pim-runtime updated to yesterday's git 4.7, BTW.
<txwikinger> Well.. the upgrade on my laptop was better
<txwikinger> However, interestingly after the upgrade, the login went three or four times back to the login screen, until it properly logged in
<jussi> LOL, was trying to do alt+f2, and it wasnt working, couldnt work out what was wrong, so went to report a bug and figured out my external keyboard wasnt plugged in.... *blush*
<Quintasan_> jussi: lol
<jussi> Quintasan_: it was pretty epic fail :P
<Quintasan> Ehh, it's time to get maths done :s
<bambee> jussi: don't use your computer when you're drunk :P
<jussi> bambee: I am at work...
<ScottK> How does that relate?
<bambee> jussi: I have no doubt about that, I was kidding... :)
<shadeslayer> bambee: is http://paste.kde.org/128047/ when you run KDE Trunk?
<bambee> shadeslayer: when I run kde 4.7.1 on ARM
<shadeslayer> Object::disconnect: No such slot QObject::dataUpdated(QString,Plasma::DataEngine::Data) in /build/buildd/project-neon-kdelibs-2+git20110924+r92127/plasma/datacontainer.cpp:276
<shadeslayer> i get that
<shadeslayer> uhm, dataUpdate is actually a signal 0.o
<bambee> the strange message being "link XMLID_34_ hasn't been detected!"
<bambee> QPainter::begin: Paint device returned engine == 0, type: 2
<bambee> QPainter::setCompositionMode: Painter not active
<bambee> QPainter::end: Painter not active, aborted
<ScottK> apachelogger (or someone else with KDE git access) would you please commit the patch I just pushed to bzr for kdeutils to KDE in both trunk and 4.7 branches.
<yofel> did someone file an FFe for rekonq? 
<ScottK> Not that I've seen.
<yofel> filing
<yofel> I won't have time to update the package though
<shadeslayer> yofel: are you sure we want to have a beta release browser in our final release?
<ScottK> Someone was claiming it was less crashy.
<ScottK> Less crashy is a good thing.
<yofel> shadeslayer: it is less crashy than 0.7.0 - At least it actually survived 2 whole days without a crash so far
<shadeslayer> :D
<yofel> for details ask someone else though, I'm no rekonq expert
 * shadeslayer is fix0ring Telepathy Qt4 right now
<ScottK> yofel: Do you have commit access in KDE git?
<yofel> I do
 * yofel looks at the patch
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> It could also be applied to the 4.6 branch too.
<yofel> ok, the patch does fix the crash at least
<ScottK> Yup.
<bambee> ScottK: do you have time to upload kde-workspace-4.7.1-0ubuntu4 ?
<ScottK> Not until maybe late tonight.
<bambee> onp
<bambee> np *
<yofel> apachelogger, bulldog98_, ScottK: check if something's missing on bug 861631
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 861631 in rekonq (Ubuntu) "FFe: rekonq 0.7.90" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/861631
<claydoh> ScottK: re: kontact upgrade pains: I am collecting some already, and iirc if anyone has tried kmail2, and returned to kmail1, some of those old pre-release kmail2 akonadi resources just add to the it :(
<claydoh> I am considering proposing most users start fresh and import the old mails
<claydoh> s/it/pain
<Riddell> user distirbed by the website http://paste.kde.org/128623/
 * ryanakca gasps
<ryanakca> Mamarok: Have another 2.4.3 screenshot handy, that one you suggested I use isn't exactly fitting for our website?
<DarkwingDuck> The image died.
<DarkwingDuck> Oh wait, it's there.
<Riddell> can't be hard to take one yourself?
<JontheEchidna> aha, I know why samba install from dolphin doesn't work, the patch was dropped.
<JontheEchidna> rbelem: ^
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: Yeah, I'll need to get some music to my local machine and then fire it up, load up the music so it looks correct.
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please review / accept my kdeutils upload in the unapproved queue?
<DarkwingDuck> Holy wow... tomorrow is the translations deadline.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-09-29
<claydoh> Omg quasseldroid is nice
<DarkwingDuck> claydoh: quasseldroid?
<claydoh> DarkwingDuck: yeah!!
<claydoh> I have a core, and I can connect to it from my phone
<ScottK> claydoh: I think having a good tutorial on how to move your data aside and then import it into kmail2 would be a really excellent thing.  Could you work on that?
<ScottK> Wow.  claydoh's getting all fancy and stuff.
<ScottK> ++ for quasseldroid though.
<claydoh> ScottK: yes, that is why I m collecting problems/issues on it, I have seen many in my trials
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> We also need bugs filed upstream too ..
<claydoh> ScottK: so how to back up is easier up front 
<claydoh> ScottK: I have not collected, that, but there are a few already
<claydoh> b.k.o has quite a few that is, I have not rounded the relevent ones
<claydoh> ScottK: i figured since amazon is paying me 50$ for a reasobaly high-end phone, i should use the heck out of it :)
<valorie> claydoh: they are paying YOU?
<claydoh> valorie: 50% amazon  gift card!?! on most adnroid phone, offer ened monday
<claydoh> s/50$/50%
<claydoh> errr
<valorie> ah
<valorie> well, my phone is only 6 months old or so anyway.....
<valorie> I tend to use them for a few years
<claydoh> its my first phone, I am addicted to it already, had it 2 days, already want to root it lol
<valorie> what did you get?
 * valorie has the htc Thunderbolt/verizon
<jjesse_> i'm debating droid bionic or waiting for droid hd
<claydoh> valorie: I chose the droid charge over the tbolt (verizon) the amoled screen is quite visible outdoors in the sun, the cameras and cpu are mostly identical
<valorie> I should have left verizon, since the reason I bought this was because it's a "world" phone
<valorie> was supposed to work in Europe
<valorie> and it didn't
<claydoh> my phone was free, plus the 50 bucks made me jump on it
<valorie> nice
<claydoh> Lol being able to chat on irc while walking to the store is awesome !!
<claydoh> Being able to chat in irc while walking to the store is awesome!!
<DarkwingDuck> I have the galaxy s
<rbelem> JontheEchidna, from upstream or our patch set?
<JontheEchidna> rbelem: We had patched it to use QApt in our large uber-patch, but the whole uber-patch was dropped when the packagekit version went upstream
<JontheEchidna> I've uploaded a fix
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse_: ping
<DarkwingDuck> guess not
<rbelem> thx JontheEchidna :-)
<Mamarok> ryanakca: what would you need exactly? Different size?
<bulldog98> yofel: added a review to FFE
<ryanakca> Mamarok: Look closely, it's a Windows 7 screenshot :)
<didrocks> ScottK: sorry, still another Qt upload coming, seems dx can't work coordinated…
<agateau> ryanakca: just crop the taskbar and window titlebar away :)
<debfx> didrocks: you like to keep the arm builders busy? ;)
<didrocks> debfx: I'm not the real fan of it in fact :)
<didrocks> debfx: pitti downgraded the old armel build :)
<ScottK> didrocks: What's the upload?
<didrocks> ScottK: fixing a crash in qml
<ScottK> Ah.  Well, fixing crashes is good.
<didrocks> ScottK: yeah, multiple uploads isn't though :/
<bambee> morning
<keffie-jayx> hello, just wanted to check, every time I start or resume my wireless network it asks for the passphrase 
<keffie-jayx> is this a known issue
<keffie-jayx> ?
<keffie-jayx> this is on Oneiric Beta 2 with all updates up until toda
<keffie-jayx> also alt f2 does not bring out quicksand does not pop out
<keffie-jayx> never tried to run krunner by itself and I do not know if it makes sense at all
<ScottK> yofel: Thanks for taking care of getting the printer-applet fix upstream.
<ScottK> keffie-jayx: I don't have that problem (wireless)
<ScottK> keffie-jayx: Are you on plasma-desktop or plasma-netbook?
<keffie-jayx> ScottK: netbook
<keffie-jayx> should it make a difference though?
<ScottK> Instead of alt-f2 use the runner in search and launch.
<bulldog98> keffie-jayx: do you have a systemconnection setup or a userconnection?
<ScottK> I have a vague recollection we changed it not to have the regular runner working with netbook because there were some issues.
<bulldog98> systemconnection works for me
<ScottK> bulldog98: I have user connection and it's fine too.
<keffie-jayx> ScottK: I have to navigate away from my curren window
<bulldog98> ScottK: yeah that’s right
<ScottK> keffie-jayx: That's a good point.
<keffie-jayx> bulldog98: I have tried setting both
<bulldog98> hm
<keffie-jayx> ScottK: I can agree that Quicksand was buggy
<ScottK> I'm not a big krunner user, so I haven't paid much attention to this point.
<keffie-jayx> and probably not used by many
<bulldog98> system should always work even if no kwallet is installed, since it saves the passes in a file
<keffie-jayx> but If bad came to worse the thing wouldn't kill the plasma-desktop
<bulldog98> keffie-jayx: me uses it :)
<bulldog98> that’s one reason why I switched back to desktop on my netbook
<keffie-jayx> Well I just wanted to know if it was a bug, now I know
<keffie-jayx> about wireless I will download a dayly build adn try there
<keffie-jayx> thanks
<bulldog98> didrocks: since when are you a legend? I thought only apachelogger would be our super hero (http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/09/29/didrocks-is-a-legend/)
<didrocks> bulldog98: heh, I start to collect achievements, after my name being associated to chuck norris' photo on a previous jono's post :)
<bulldog98> didrocks: can you count to infinity? No then you are not cuck norris :P
<didrocks> bulldog98: I heard about some american book with all those silly quotes, I think I would need to buy one :-)
<bulldog98> didrocks: the easiest way is to make up some :)
<didrocks> bulldog98: heh, indeed :)
<bulldog98> didrocks: btw is the a #chuck channel?
<didrocks> probably :)
<rbelem> apachelogger, plasma active code free on 03/10 \o/
<apachelogger> rbelem: I do not understand
<apachelogger> rbelem: still no UI for UDS? :P
 * apachelogger made a fancy new icon
 * apachelogger then realized that the fancy new icon is a bit rubbish and might have to redo it :S
<apachelogger> didrocks: clearly jono is abusing kubuntu dev titles there
<rbelem> apachelogger, not yet :-( the designers are really busy with other stuff, so they had to postpone a little :'(
<apachelogger> kk
 * apachelogger can't wait :D
<didrocks> apachelogger: is there a pattern? what to sue him? I heared it's the way it's dealt now :p
<rbelem> apachelogger, they were doing something similar to guidebook
<apachelogger> didrocks: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development#Career-2
<rbelem> apachelogger, but more beautiful :-)
<apachelogger> rbelem: which is similar to what the UDS app is ^^
<apachelogger> actually I was toying with the idea of making the app more generic, good to know that I do not need to do that ^^
<rbelem> apachelogger, but with some more features and nice design
<apachelogger> guidebook is rubbish anyway
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> checkout
<ScottK> didrocks: Does the patch in this latest upload have any upstream review?
<ScottK> Mabye fabo could have a quick look at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/81424642/qt4-x11_4%3A4.7.4-0ubuntu6_4%3A4.7.4-0ubuntu7.diff.gz ?
<didrocks> ScottK: yes, it was done in collaboration with upstream (slightly different for Qt 4.8) and the upstream bug report just had a status changed
<Riddell> bulldog98: does the address bar drop down suggestions work in that new rekonq?
<yofel> Riddell: this? http://i.imgur.com/2yfiv.png
<Riddell> yofel: that's the one
<yofel> k, this is running 0.7.90
<Riddell> are you running some sort of Plasma Unity theme?
<yofel> huh? nope, just reorganised the panels, and using the Produkt theme
<yofel> the default task manager only shows icons when used vertically
<yofel> (and the panel isn't wide enough for text)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Can we make the Akonadi Server Configuration KCM appear in system settings?
<ScottK> Need it for a bug workaround.
<ScottK> claydoh: Bug #862483  is another one for your "pile of kdepim woes" collection.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 862483 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "Unable to read mail after resume due to akonadi hang" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862483
<ScottK> Riddell: re your mail on FOSDEM - To which continent are you leaving?
<cyphermox> allee: ping.
<allee> Where's the code of the pkg  networkmanagement ?   Did find it in ~kubuntu-packagers bzr repos?
<Riddell> ScottK: none really, sunny Guadeloupe
<allee> cyphermox: pong
<cyphermox> allee: essentially the change is just making sure "dh" gets added to the dh key value instead of just the number.
<ScottK> Ah.  Nice.
<ScottK> What time zone is that in?
<allee> cyphermox: ok.  I try to fix it.  I'll contact you when there progress
<cyphermox> allee: sure, but I can't merge to that package, you'll need to ask someone here :)
<cyphermox> it's three or four lines fix, really straightforward IIRC
<allee> cyphermox: have you a patch already?
<cyphermox> allee: I did, but I can't find the code anymore
<allee> cyphermox: okay.
<allee> ScottK: vpnc bug: where the networkmanagement bzr repo?  showsrc only mentions the debian git repo
<yofel> allee: apt-get source networkmanagement - there's no branch
<ScottK> Dunno.  There may not be one.
<allee> yofel: okay thx
<yofel> well, lp:ubuntu/oneiric/networkmanagement would work I guess for getting the full package with full history
<yofel> hm, nope
<yofel> correction, it works, I had a typo
<ryanakca> Riddell: You can email the person and tell them its been fixed, should you so wish.
<Riddell> ryanakca: which has?
<Riddell> ryanakca: ah, amarok, did you just crop it? :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: aye.
<Riddell> sneaky :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: how's the new wiki theme doing?
<ryanakca> Riddell: I can prod the sysadmins some more, nothings appeared on the RT since they moved it to the General queue, but I was told they would consider it release critical
<Riddell> ah, waiting on sysadmins :(
<Riddell> I do dislike RT as a tool
 * yofel still waits for jelmer's RT about new bzr + bzr-builder versions on the buildds to be done...
<ryanakca> Riddell: See https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=17880
<ScottK> yofel: You need to convince Riddell to do a rotation in IS.
<Riddell> :)
<yofel> in half a year maybe, we need him back for a while first :P
<Riddell> ooh, you still want me?
<maco> did i walk in at a funny time?
<yofel> maco: we're making Riddell feel needed here ;)
<Riddell> I'm looking forward to coming back
<Riddell> but my goal for the next cycle is to learn French, so I'll only be speaking en Francais, hope that's ok with everyone :)
<maco> Riddell: you and aurelien have fun then
<agateau> Riddell: fine with me
<allee> cyphermox:  replace "n" -> "ndh"  or "n" -> "dhn"  with n out of  1 2 5  ?
<cyphermox> allee: dhn
<allee> cyphermox: ok.  patching ...
<Riddell> agateau: although I don't think I'll ever get into using an azerty keyboard!
<cyphermox> allee: something close to this, though it's not tested: http://paste.ubuntu.com/699180/
 * bambee proposes wine, cookies and chocolate to the one who will upload kde-workspace-4.7.1-0ubuntu5 into archives
<allee> cyphermox: ah, thx.  I've had noticed yet the need for the first hunk
 * allee will test
<jussi> cyphermox: was it you I was talking to about my 3G modem having issues last UDS? (I doubt you remember, but still, I can but ask)
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> allee: also note, it seems to probably have been fixed upstream in a slightly different way: Git commit 8894d0de848c4bad7ae689eba62e3f34089b6510 by Lukas Tinkl
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=8894&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 8894 | fixed link order
<jussi> cyphermox: did anything come of that? can I look forward to my modem working in oneiric? 
<ScottK> bambee: I'll look at it.  I'll want whisky instead of wine though.
<allee> cyphermox: was checking upstream already, but you're alway a sec faster  :)
<cyphermox> jussi: I don't recall which modem it was, but I think it might be working. best is to try it on a livecd :)
<ScottK> bambee: ubuntu4 or ubuntu5?
<ScottK> I just did bzr pull and got ubuntu4.
<cyphermox> allee: that might not be exactly the right commit, but if you look somewhere in June 2011
<bambee> ScottK: oh, ubuntu4 yes
<bambee> (the last one found in lp:~kubuntu-packagers)
<jussi> cyphermox:  twas a gobi2000 - weird thing. but Ill give a livecd a go.
<ScottK> Got it.
<cyphermox> jussi: oh, right. gobi devices are hit and miss, but I've pushed some fixes that might help
<cyphermox> jussi: you'll still need to have the closed-source firmware files (2 of them IIRC) they need to work, and I can't provide those
<maco2> my quassel is broken :(
<allee> cyphermox: I'm lost in git (git newbee).  Could find the commit.    Can you cherrypick the patch or should be go with your variant?       From scanning git log I wonder if there are more fixes worth picking.  We miss more than 3 month of bug fixes
<allee> * could not find
<ScottK> bambee: Can you help allee do that cherrypick?
<ScottK> I uploaded workspace.
<bambee> ScottK: sure
<bambee> ScottK: thanks!
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> allee: ^^ bambee to the rescue.
<allee> bambee: you are my hero!!
<allee> bambee, ScottK, cyphermox: when you ever visit the Octoberfest I'll spend you a Mass Bier !!
<ryanakca> Riddell: see the last few lines in canonical-sysadmins re: the wiki theme
<bambee> allee: well, so you want to cherrypick a patch from upstream to plasma-widget-networkmanagement, right ?
<allee> bambee: yes, vpnc is not working in oneiric.  cyphermox has a untested patch http://paste.ubuntu.com/699180/ and later mentioned that upstream solved it differently
<allee> bambee: <cyphermox> allee: also note, it seems to probably have been fixed upstream in a slightly different way: Git commit 8894d0de848c4bad7ae689eba62e3f34089b6510 by Lukas Tinkl
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=8894&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 8894 | fixed link order
<cyphermox> well, differently is a big word, it's very similar
<cyphermox> that link is wrong btw :)
<Daskreech> valorie: hullo/
<bambee> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=networkmanagement.git&a=commit&h=8894d0de848c4bad7ae689eba62e3f34089b6510  <-- so this one
<cyphermox> bambee: correct, there should be a fix for the DHGroup key passed to vpnc in plasma-widget-networkmanagement; afaics the commit I was referring to was just a little later than our snapshot
<allee> bambee: I did scan git log of networkmanagement.git and notices that there are some changes that might be worth picking too.  (e.g.  vpnc export does also not work at the moment)
<allee> bambee: there must be an earlier patch,  because there's already 'dh2' where our version has still '2'.    n -> dhn is the fix
<cyphermox> right
<bambee> arrff quickgit.k.o is slow v_v
<Riddell> Guest91840: maco you are more than a guest here
<bambee> looking
<bambee> cyphermox: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=networkmanagement.git&a=commitdiff&h=5e19d5bbd46ce19f32b8a038fa5121932e905732
<bambee> (DHGroup key passed to vpnc)
<bulldog98> qtwebkit 2.2 released
<allee> bambee: yes that's a variant of cyphermox patch at http://paste.ubuntu.com/699180/
<bambee> this is the next one after our snapshot
<allee> bambee: sometimes you guys are too fast :)
<allee> bambee: I will test this patch here. Will you have a look at git log for other 'important and save' fixes
<bambee> looking
<bambee> allee: please test http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=networkmanagement.git&a=commit&h=8894d0de848c4bad7ae689eba62e3f34089b6510   AND http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=networkmanagement.git&a=commit&h=5e19d5bbd46ce19f32b8a038fa5121932e905732 
<Guest91840> wrong command!
<Guest91840> hrmph nicksrv says my nick is unavailable
<shadeslayer> Guest91840: release your nick with /msg nickserv release maco
<shadeslayer> should work then
<maco> yay!
<maco> thanks shadeslayer
<bambee> this one would be interesting http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=networkmanagement.git&a=commitdiff&h=785023bf778b7cabbb482cac74b20896a07cb82f
<shadeslayer> :)
<maco> ScottK: i think it means Riddell will be living in our timezone
<ScottK> I wasn't sure if it was this one or one to the east.
<maco> i thought one to the east was only in canada
<ScottK> Dunno.  Who keeps track of islands in the Carribean.
<shadeslayer> A Cartographer :P
<shadeslayer> any packaging stuff that needs looking into
<shadeslayer> +?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: scan KDE git/svn for important stuff to cherrypick.
<shadeslayer> alright
<bambee> why is there no release for networkmanagement? tags might help
<shadeslayer> well, kdepimlibs has a ton of bug fixes i think
<allee> shadeslayer: according the changelog ScottK sync changes until 28-Sep already
<shadeslayer> ah alright, i was just browsing stuff
<allee> shadeslayer: how about krandrtray and it kcm module?   Hope dies last ;)
<shadeslayer> allee: alright, i'll have a look at those
<shadeslayer> allee: akonadi needs a new upload as well, i see 6 bug fixing commits after the last tag
<allee> shadeslayer: akonadi fixes are also very here!! :)
<shadeslayer> allee: i'm not sure i understand that statement :)
<shadeslayer> are you working on those?
<allee> shadeslayer: a) add 'welcome' to my last statement  b)  I don't work on them.  I've two users that are driven crazy  by akonadi 
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> git log --grep tells me the last krandrtray fix was in May, so i think we can leave that out
<allee> cyphermox, bambee:  vpnc works again  (I could connect to work)  .  but in syslog vpnc complains error writing /var/run/vpnc/pid   and in fact /var/run/vpnc did not exist  (installed vpnc pkg a sec ago on this system)
<shadeslayer> aha, but it misses out on other stuff
<allee> cyphermox: I've to leave now.   I test from home once more and send you then the debdiff (I assume late tonight or tomorrow)
<allee> bye and thx!
<cyphermox> that might be an issue
<cyphermox> can you send us what you have now?
<bambee> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=networkmanagement.git&a=commit&h=8894d0de848c4bad7ae689eba62e3f34089b6510   AND http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=networkmanagement.git&a=commit&h=5e19d5bbd46ce19f32b8a038fa5121932e905732 
<bambee> I guess
<cyphermox> (because late tongiht might mean different things to different people, and final freeze is in 3 hours or so)
<bambee> allee: could you cherrypick this one too http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=networkmanagement.git&a=commitdiff&h=785023bf778b7cabbb482cac74b20896a07cb82f ?
<bambee> in 3 hours... mhh does not help :\
 * debfx notes that we have disabled all nm applet notifications by default
<ScottK> All?
<bambee> allee: that's too late if you test these patches late tonight
<ScottK> bambee: I'll approve it for tomorrow.
<ScottK> I'd rather have it tested than just toss it in.
<bambee> if it's possible, ok then
<shadeslayer> rev 2b65cfd343a0d6b54c19e3df9ab54fe7012c2e70 in kde workspace as well
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=2&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 2 | Source imported
<shadeslayer> ^ ubottu needs to be ported to use git :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I just uploaded -workspace.
<ScottK> Is there even more?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: workspace from git?
<ScottK> patches
<shadeslayer> i have a patch dated 5 hours ago
<shadeslayer> https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kde-workspace/repository/revisions/2b65cfd343a0d6b54c19e3df9ab54fe7012c2e70/diff 
<ScottK> bambee: ^^^
<shadeslayer> incorrectly renders rotated screens
<shadeslayer> rather .. fixes incorrectly rendered rotated screens ..
<bambee> ScottK: I uploaded kde-workspace-4.7.1-0ubuntu4 three or four days ago... ^^
<ScottK> OK.
<bambee> this one was not commited yet
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Look at what's in ubuntu4 and push additional changes you think are worth it to bzr.
<shadeslayer> ok
<ScottK> Same with akonadi.
<shadeslayer> yeah, i'm doing akonadi first
<bambee> shadeslayer: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kde-workspace.git&a=commit&h=d30fa6576204874f67ef1d4787448898789f8d20  + http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kde-workspace.git&a=commit&h=5a902ef7fb248fb156a23adaab7a32162d538378 ? 
<bambee> (since you bump kde-workspace, you can cherrypick these patches too...)
<shadeslayer> bambee: i haven't gone through the entire thing yet, but allee mentioned krandrtray so i was looking for those first
<bambee> np
<bambee> that was just a suggestion :)
<shadeslayer> yep, i'll probably look at workspace tomorrow after my visa interview, I'm doing akonadi tonight
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> hello
<ulysses> hellllllo
<ari-tczew> hello
<ari-tczew> have you got oneiric up to dated?
 * ulysses still uses Natty
 * yofel has up-to-date oneiric
<ari-tczew> yofel: can you check whether software based on gtk works already? e.g. nvidia-settings, firefox
<yofel> firefox works fine for me, what was the problem with gtk?
<ari-tczew> nvidia-settings: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so: undefined symbol: gdk_error_trap_pop_ignored
<yofel> works fine here (amd64)
<ari-tczew>  /usr/lib/firefox-7.0.1/firefox: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so: undefined symbol: gdk_error_trap_pop_ignored
<ScottK> maco: Did your certificate expire?
<maco> ScottK: my ssl cert for quassel? yes
<maco> i generated a new one today
<ScottK> I see you're on your regular nic.  Did you get it fixed?
<ari-tczew> yofel: are you still affected by bug 846027 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 846027 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "strange behavior of second panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/846027
<yofel> last time I tried it it was still there, give me a minute to restart the session
<yofel> yep still there
<yofel> and...
<yofel> I lost all my activities???
<apachelogger> mac os x lion has activities
<ari-tczew> yofel: could you comment something on this bug?
<yofel> oh great, knotify doesn't work either
<yofel> I'm getting notify-osd like gtk1 theme notifications
<yofel> fun
<yofel> ari-tczew: great, *now* I'm getting your symbol lookup error
<ari-tczew> yofel: bug 862553
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 862553 in libcanberra (Ubuntu) "Latest libcanberra update causes Firefox and Thunderbird to crash on startup" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862553
<yofel> NOW I'm glad we have rekonq
<yofel> ari-tczew: do you know if there's an upstream report for bug 846027?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 846027 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "strange behavior of second panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/846027
<yofel> this sounds somewhat familiar...
<yofel>  KActivityManager::self: Activity: Couldn't start kactivitymanagerd:  "Could not find service 'kactivitymanagerd.desktop'."
<yofel> oh, I had the kubuntu-active PPA on
<ari-tczew> yofel: not yet figured out upstream bug
<ari-tczew> yofel: IMO is it plasma bug, what do you think?
<yofel> k, lemme get a somehow working desktop back and I'll look at it
<ari-tczew> everytime when I want to shutdown my Kubuntu, I get a plasma crash. yofel, do you have it as well?
<ari-tczew> and then desktop is restarted - including wrong behavior of 2nd panel
<yofel> I think I got one in natty once at shutdown, didn't have time to debug it though
<yofel> I don't get any in oneiric
<ari-tczew> hmm, idd
<ari-tczew> odd *
<yofel> well, let's see if the patches from workspace ubuntu4 help in any way
<yofel> yay, desktop regained
<ari-tczew> do you mean regained - related to bug in libcanberra?
<ari-tczew> yofel: ^
<yofel> both my libcanberra error (downgraded), and activities (purge kubuntu-active ppa)
<maco> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> OK.  Good.
<maco> i apparently needed to reboot after adding the new certificate because quassel got rather wedged on its ports after i kept retrying to connect
<maco> and then it still wasnt working...so i kill -9'd it and manually started it on the command line
<maco> with LogLevel=Debug and the debugging flag...and then it worked
<maco> *shrug* may have tried to start before the network?
<ScottK> There's a typo in the init that debfx fixed for oneric that may be to blame too.
<maco> my server's on hardy
<maco> no not hardy
<maco> lucid
<maco> that one
<maco> with the lts and stuff
<ScottK> I think the typo goes back that far.
<ScottK> You should upstartify quassel-core for us.
<maco> dude, have you *seen* that init script? *shudder*
 * apachelogger wrote that script!!!!!
<apachelogger> don't mock me scripting skillz
<maco> hi hi hi so
<maco> i have a friend. she does a little python and uses kubuntu. 
<maco> i know canonical <3 python, but thats mostly on ubuntu right?  does anything pythony happen in kde or kubuntu other than me going "i like pykde!" ?
<ScottK> You could conn her into doing the Ubiquity accessibility work you blew off this cycle.
<ScottK> There's unfinished work on the printer-applet that's technically upstream work, but comes from Kubuntu.
<ScottK> The latter is a matter of resyncronizing the code that's borrowed from the Gnome one, triaging bugs, and working on fixing the ones that are left.
<maco> ScottK: ...i did a bad job of bugging luke into teaching me how casper works
<maco> (i'm pretty sure casper's not python)
<maco> ScottK: why is the release 2 weeks early, btw?
<maco> i jaw-dropped at kate a couple days ago about today being final freeze
<yofel> JontheEchidna: how about letting muon try to run dpkg --configure -a by itself? Most users won't know that they might need to run it, and it usually doesn't break anything either
<JontheEchidna> I could probably make it so that if dpkg fails during an install it would try to run it. Might be a bit hacky, though.
<JontheEchidna> iirc synaptic does something similar, with a //HACK: comment right above it :P
<JontheEchidna> I'll take a look at it
<yofel> yeah, I remember synaptic trying to recover by itself
#kubuntu-devel 2011-09-30
<ScottK> maco: Because 1010 10 = 42.
<maco> ScottK: but....that was last year
<ScottK> Yes, but last year's schedule was cargo culted to this year.
<ScottK> And at UDS when I tried to get it fixed, I was told it was too late.
<maco> is final freeze in effect now too?
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> For Main/Seeded stuff.
<ScottK> Of course release team members can give exceptions.
<bambee> morning
<allee> bambee: hi, sorry. Read your comments right now.  I wasn't aware of the deadline, but I really had to leave.
<allee> bambee cyphermox ScottK: the patch made vpnc work here again.  http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/tmp/nm-plasmiod-fix-vpnc.diff
<allee> whoever applies it please remove the ~test1 from version string and add to changelog:
<allee> Thx a log to cyphermox bambee and ScottK for their help.
<allee> ^^ don't be shy. please add it ;)
<allee> s/log/lot/
<kubotu> allee: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<bambee> allee: looks good
<bambee> ScottK: can you approve this package ?
<allee> FWIW: I had go to it's setup and save again. In the configfile was '2' and after the save 'dh2' .  In natty this value is not in the config file so a natty -> oneiric update is not affected
<Riddell> grr, google calendar thinks rekonq is a mobile browser
<fabo> Riddell: you might knwo :) how can I request a package rebuild, no changes needed?
<Riddell> fabo: upload it with no changes
<Riddell> I think there's a script somewhere to help that
<Riddell> but I can't find it
<Riddell> fabo: what's needing done?
<fabo> Riddell: kile bug 772631
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 772631 in kile (Ubuntu) "kile don't insert the symbols on the left panel after a click" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772631
<Riddell> fabo: well I can upload that but I'm unsure on the state of the freezes
<allee> cyphermox, bambee: I found another problem ;)  For a new user that didn't use WLAN yet, I've now 2 times the same wlan ssid listed.  ( I use same SSID at two locations.)   lucid, ... natty didn't list them twice.   Upstream has a fix already AFAIR, but maybe it's better to ping lamarque to do a release together 4.7.2 and get all fixes instead of (endless?) cherry picking . 
<fabo> Riddell: ok, please try. otherwise, it could be fixed in oneiric-updates?
<bambee> allee: you should poke the maintainer about this bug, I don't find the commit :\
<allee> bambee: I keep it on my TODO list.  First I build a pkg with all patches. 
<allee> bambee: when you walked through upstream git log, did you have the impression that the all the changes would be okay to go into oneiric-updates like 4.7.2? 
<bambee> Only important fixes should go to oneiric-updates, imo. Like crashes fixes, rendering bugs, connections bugs etc... <-- also some of these commits fix bugs introduced by earlier commits, after our snapshot. We should only fix bugs found with our snapshot.
<bambee> since there are no releases or tags... it does not help :\
<bambee> Riddell: for the next cycle, if you want to improve your french you should go to #kde-fr :D
<Riddell> ah oui
<bambee> hehe ;)
<Riddell> kile 1:2.1.0-1build1 (Waiting for approval)
<allee> bambee: okay. 
<ScottK> bambee: I'll accept it, but someone else needs to upload it.
<Riddell> fabo: kile 1:2.1.0-1build1 (Accepted)
<ScottK> I just accepted another Qt upload, so if there's other stuff to go in, now's a good time.
<fabo> Riddell: thanks!
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you be around to approve an akonadi upload shortly?  I'm going to move us to the head of the 1.6 branch for more bug fixes.  For Akonadi/Kdepim we need all we can get.
<Riddell> ScottK: sure
<ScottK> Great.
<Riddell> ScottK: does upstream approve?
<ScottK> I think so.
<ScottK> I honestly lost track.
<ScottK> That and the current released state of akonadi/pim is such complete crap I doubt I'd trust their opinion much either way.
<ScottK> Riddell: Uploaded.
<allee> ScottK: as blogged trueg does nepomuk bug fixing at the moment.  Maybe it's worth that someone (shadeslayer?) has a look at nepomuk 4.7.* branch
<ScottK> Certainly.
<ScottK> Although unlike kmail, I've never gotten nepomuk to do anything useful for me, so personally, I think it's less critical.
<Riddell> I'm using nepomuk quite a bit now for file searches
<Riddell> I expect if I used kmail I'd use it for e-mail searches too
<ScottK> I didn't manage to get it to work at all, but it admittedly hasn't been a priority.
<ScottK> It's only recently I had a laptop that it was feasible to have it enabled.
<allee> what an accident or not: we talked about nepomuk and now no kde app starts anymore.   I get soprano error msg :(
<keffie_jayx> guys after upgrading a machine from 11.04 to 11.10, kontact won't start.
<keffie_jayx> it starts but kmail doesn't seem to be configured properly with akonadi
<keffie_jayx> Failed to fetch the resource collection
<keffie_jayx> the migration did not give me any errors though
<keffie_jayx> anyone had that same issue, I am unsure wether to report this as a bug...
<shadeslayer> phew
<shadeslayer> finally, interwebz is back
<shadeslayer> ScottK: did you upload akonadi already? I looked at the 1.6 branch yesterday, seemed they pushed in a couple of bug fixes
<shadeslayer> keffie_jayx: yeah, iirc ejat had the same issue
<shadeslayer> but that was on unity
<keffie_jayx> shadeslayer: nop, kde 4.7.1
<keffie_jayx> desktop-plasma
<keffie_jayx> shadeslayer: I failed to see a bug report, Should I file a bug in the KDE Bugzilla?
<keffie_jayx> I believe there is a bug filed somewhere else and there is a workaround for this but It didn't work for me
<shadeslayer> keffie_jayx: wait a day or two, ScottK is going to upload a new akonadi that might solve your issue
<keffie_jayx> cool
<ryanakca> Would everybody kindly give the new wiki theme a spin? Select kubuntu-light from the dropdown menu on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Home?action=userprefs&sub=prefs
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I did.
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> keffie_jayx: ^ please test if updates fix your issue
<ScottK> It's not accepted yet.
<keffie_jayx> ok
<keffie_jayx> There is a dependency issue today
<ScottK> I'd ask claydoh if he's seen that issue and if he has any recommendations.
<keffie_jayx> lib32asound2 : Depends: libasound2 (= 1.0.24.1-0ubuntu9)
<ScottK> Archive skew.  Just wait a bit.
<allee> ryanakca: wiki.kubuntu.org gives Internal server error
<allee> :)
<shadeslayer> it's still saving stuff for me
<ryanakca> allee: Oh no. Try refreshing.
 * shadeslayer hits save again
<ScottK> I get it too.
<ScottK> (Internal server error)
<ryanakca> Oh, I do too
<shadeslayer> wohoo, works for me
<shadeslayer> took some time to save, but works
<shadeslayer> the wiki now fits my desktop xD
<ryanakca> Works here too now.
<ryanakca> allee: What URL were you after, just http://wiki.kubuntu.org/ ?
<allee> ryanakca: yes.  And now works again
<allee> ryanakca: FWIW: take me some time to find logout (I search it upper right  not in between the menu items
<allee> ryanakca: I've a bigger default font in firefox.  Now the 'More Action' menu uses a bigger fond compared to the items on the left and right. the font even looks boldface
<shadeslayer> ryanakca++
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: Thanks, but newz2000++ mostly, I just switch around a few colours ;)
<shadeslayer> well, you got it deployed, so thats no mean feat as well
<allee> ryanakca: other than that: really nice layout!   Looks really fresh and, well, light ;)
<ScottK> ryanakca: Looks very nice.
<allee> agateau: reports due to globalmenu, go they bugs.kde  or to launchpad.   E.g. konsole: remove 'Show menu'  when globalmenu is active.  a) does not work, b) makes no sense.     Similar for rekonqs pseudo menu button in upper right corner:  Not needed with globalmenu.
 * yofel hugs ryanakca for the wiki theme
<dpm> debfx, all digikam and kipiplugins are now disabled in Launchpad
<debfx> dpm: thanks!
<dpm> debfx, no worries, thank you for the heads up :)
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: ping
<yofel> fabo: kile is still broken
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck pong
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: translated PO files have been merged to lp:kubuntu-docs and we just need to translate them with the translation script.
<jjesse> ok
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: I have not tried the modified script yet.
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: Hey mate, do you think a meeting prior to UDS to talk about what we want to meet about at UDS would be a good idea still?
<apachelogger> meetings are always a good idea
<apachelogger> if there are things to talk about
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: Well, I remember from orlando last year that we were adding on lots of session at the last minute.
<apachelogger> certainly not as many as in budapest
<apachelogger> 50000 editions of the packaging blueprint ^^
<DarkwingDuck> So, maybe coming to UDS with a better idea/plan might take some of that stress out of the equasion.
<DarkwingDuck> Although, the fact that "P
<DarkwingDuck> "P" will be a LTS.. that might help *some*
<apachelogger> it might be a LTS
<DarkwingDuck> might?
<apachelogger> well, there is no official statement that it will
<apachelogger> so until then I'd refrain from saying it will be LTS :P
<apachelogger> anywho
<DarkwingDuck> :P:P
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: if people were adding ideas and whatnot to the wiki page that would certainly help with preperatin
<DarkwingDuck> Aye, it would. 
<DarkwingDuck> Speaking of... I actually need to toss a few things on there.
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: you have that link handy?
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Feature Freeze in effect | Archive Frozen | Kubuntu 11.10 Beta 2 Released! | TODO: http://goo.gl/BD9JL | UDS Ideas: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-P
<ScottK> apachelogger: There is an official statement from like two years ago.
<fabo> yofel: that's really strange... I rebuilt the package and installed locally and it works for me...
<yofel> it is a weird issue, if you read the full report you'll see that it was broken for me, then worked, then broke again
<yofel> and I'm utterly clueless what's the problem
<fabo> imo kile is out of the root cause
<fabo> I still have the working package that I built
 * yofel takes another attempt at finding the symbol table code
<fabo> well, to be honest, I made a signle changes but it isn't supposed to affect the package...
<fabo> I added a debug package, expecting to debug the issue ;)
 * yofel wonders how to turn KILE_DEBUG() on
<yofel> oh, fun: #define KILE_DEBUG kDebug
<fabo> yofel: rebuilt again, worksforme. 1build1 doesn't work.
<yofel> can you built kile from git and tell me what you get here with kdebugdialog for kile on?
<yofel> kile(25447) KileWidget::SymbolView::mousePressEvent: math is  false , bracket is  false  and item->data(Qt::UserRole).toString() is  "6%%%%%%/usr/share/kde4/apps/kile/mathsymbols/arrows/img018arrows.png"
<yofel> because that string with the % is wrong
<yofel> should look about like this:
<yofel> <1%\neq%≠%[utf8x,,]{inputenc,ucs,}%[fleqn,]{amsmath,}%This command gives nice weather!%/home/kdedev/.kde4/share/apps/kile/mathsymbols/user/img002math.png
<apachelogger> %/%/%/%/%/%/%/|\%\%\%\%\%\%\%\|/%/%/%/%/%/%
<apachelogger> latex people have a fetish for percents really
<yofel> according to the spec that's too many %'s
<yofel> :P
<fabo> :)
<yofel> oh fun, the key generation debug stuff is off
 * yofel uncomments and rebuilds
<apachelogger> / %% debug() %% //
<apachelogger> oh IRC ate a forwards slash :(
<yofel> ok, now to find out why image.text("Command"); returns an empty string
 * apachelogger waves fist
 * ScottK waves
<yofel> uh........
 * ScottK packages pimlibs/pim/pim-runtime snapshots again.
<yofel> do the images get modified somehow?
<yofel> /usr/share/kde4/apps/kile/mathsymbols/arrows/img001arrows.png != 
<yofel> kile-2.1.0/src/data/symbols-ng/arrows/img001arrows.png
<yofel> the whole metadata is missing
<yofel> and thus breaks kile
<yofel> fabo: fun bug ^
<fabo> yep
<yofel> *SIGH*
<yofel> the archive buildds run optipng on the images -.-
<apachelogger> I love it how stuff that messes with data is not optin but optout
<apachelogger> total win
<yofel> found the fix
<yofel> export NO_PNG_PKG_MANGLE=1 in debian/rules
<apachelogger> point proven
<yofel> indeed
<fabo> sigh
<yofel> ScottK: can we get that into the archive *somehow* ? or will that have to wait for oneiric-updates ?
<fabo> it was indeed buildd related
<yofel> fabo: that explains why the PPA package worked
<ScottK> I'll push for it to get in.
<yofel> *and* the local builds
<fabo> and my rebuild
<yofel> apachelogger: can you upload this? http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/kile_2.1.0-1ubuntu1.debdiff
<apachelogger> not at this time of day
<yofel> you're the only one present that has upload rights for universe and isn't called scott -.-
<apachelogger> great
<apachelogger> dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<apachelogger> all hail the bogus patches
<yofel> oooops
<yofel> I forgot this was synced in the meantime -.-
<yofel> sorry
<apachelogger> I am wondering
<apachelogger> shouldn't the version be build1ubuntu1?
<yofel> uh, don't we only use 'build' if we have no ubuntu changes and need a rebuild?
<apachelogger> why yes
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> it is build from debian
<apachelogger> and ontop of build1 we stuff our ubuntu changes
<apachelogger> ScottK: opinion please?
 * apachelogger wants to go to bed :/
<ScottK> Drop the build.
<apachelogger> kk
<ScottK> Make it ubuntu1
<apachelogger>   Uploading kile_2.1.0-1ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<yofel_> uh, no?
<apachelogger> nini
<yofel> build1 is from today/yesterday
<yofel> gn
 * yofel hugs apachelogger
<ryanakca> So, any objections to turning kubuntu-light on as default wiki theme?
#kubuntu-devel 2011-10-01
<yofel> not from me :D
 * ryanakca should probably send an email to the ML and give everybody until Monday to object.
<DarkwingDuck> ryanakca: Is that the one you showed me the other day?
<ryanakca> DarkwingDuck: Yes, test it out on wiki.kubuntu.org, go to Preferences, and select kubuntu-light from the drop down
<ryanakca> See https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Home?action=userprefs&sub=prefs
<DarkwingDuck> ryanakca: go ahead and make it default.
<ScottK> OK.  Done.  Now to go beg someone else on the release team to accept it.
<DarkwingDuck> I'll have one last package to upload as soon as I'm done with it.
<ScottK> yofel: kile accepted.
<ScottK> ryanakca: What would you think of switching the default on release day?
 * yofel hugs ScottK
<DarkwingDuck> Ohhh I like that.
 * DarkwingDuck goes back to implimenting translations
<CIA-130> [qapt] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20111001003327-nbb9s2kvfjbzf4c0 * debian/ (changelog libqapt1.install libqapt1.symbols) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-130> * Add changes not present in the previous upload due to me not re-source-
<CIA-130> building after making them... Fixes FTBFS. * New upstream bugfix release: (LP:
<JontheEchidna> (just pushing what's in the archive to bzr)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I ran into a guy in Debian today who's interested in Muon.  You might get mail if you didn't already.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yup, we're having a nice email discussion
<ScottK> Excellent.
<keffie_jayx> mommy mommy when I grow up I wanna be just like ScottK
 * keffie_jayx runs
<keffie_jayx> you rock dude
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> But trust me, you don't ...
 * claydoh catches up
<claydoh> keffie_jayx: I am not sure the exact fix for your earlier kmail issue yet, there are probably  extra resources (accounts) in there, can't remember if yiu just have to re-edit them or delete and begin from scratch
<claydoh> ScottK: I am blind, but i can
<keffie_jayx> claydoh: I actually did not have an account with email there
<claydoh> t seem to find kde 4.6.4 for natty in a ppa
<keffie_jayx> I tried setting up an email account but left some uncofigured stuff like smtp
<ScottK> 4.6.5 is in natty-proposed for testing.
<claydoh> could be a calendar or contacts resource
<ScottK> Gone from the PPA.
<keffie_jayx> claydoh: I am starting from scratch
<claydoh> ScottK: ahh just had,'t looked there, did  look in backports
<ScottK> Be careful, there's other stuff in -proposed too.
<claydoh> keffie_jayx: I am thinking this should be the recommendation
<keffie_jayx> claydoh: I ma trying that
<claydoh> ScottK: no prob, this is a VM anyway, all my boxen are either oneiric or kde 4,7
<ScottK> OK.
<keffie_jayx> claydoh: I am lucky not to have any actual email info there, I am just testing upgrade paths
<claydoh> keffie_jayx: there are some ui bugs, but nothing that breaks anything 
<claydoh> too much
<ScottK> claydoh: If kde 4.6.5 works for you, please comment in Bug #859562 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 859562 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "SRU tracking bug for KDE 4.6.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859562
<claydoh> ScottK: kk
<ScottK> Thanks.
<claydoh> as a side note, apachelogger, kubuntu-low-fat-settings works in natty well enough, it allows me to run this vm on my laptop
<keffie_jayx> claydoh: I have updated and my issue was not resolved
<keffie_jayx> it seems to be akonadi not knowing the kmail folders
<claydoh> have you remove/recreated the resources?
<keffie_jayx> nope will do so now
<claydoh> I didn't document what I did, so I am recreating my account setups
<claydoh> I remember at some point I either deleted my kmail2rc file, or all the akonadir configs
<claydoh> in an upgrade the original kmailrc is kept when creating the kmail2rc
<keffie_jayx> claydoh: tried running Akonadi Resources Configuratuion and all is blank
<keffie_jayx> try adding modules but all is blank
<DarkwingDuck> please let this work...
<ryanakca> ScottK: We can ask the sysadmins if they'd consider it, but they're typically swamped with everything else on release day. I'll send an email and see what they say.
<claydoh> yeah, in ~/.config/akonadi/ there are individual akonadi-resource configs, maybe try stopping akonadi , moving them and see if that allows you add some after restarting it?
<claydoh> the configs are similar to this: agent_config_akonadi_ical_resource_2
<claydoh> I wonder if th kmail2rc's resource list doesn't match up to the configs in ~/.config/akonadi :(
<ScottK> OK.  Just a thought.
<ScottK> New pim* snapshots accepted.
<keffie_jayx> claydoh: deleting akonadi config fixes the issue
<claydoh> then you loose all your settings :(
<claydoh> I will  be doing an upgrade soon to see what I get this time around :/
<keffie_jayx> didn't have much
<ScottK> It may be the least bad alternative.
<keffie_jayx> I made a copy of the config though
<keffie_jayx> if you need me to test
<claydoh> I will : 1 pop, 2 imaps, a small contact list, my google contacts, and a calendar
<claydoh> I left out 2 imap accounts that are mostly spam traps nowdays, and as the spam filters don't move the spam, it it useless
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: I'll get the translations this time around... I'll have a good todo for next time. It's trial and error as I fix/build the scripts
<jjesse> yay good luck
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: :D
<DarkwingDuck> It's very... all over the place.
<jjesse> usually
<ScottK> claydoh: Another one for your list: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=283142
<ubottu> KDE bug 283142 in general "Akonadi control module crash just after restarting" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<apachelogger> good morning
<apachelogger> ScottK: is it to late to drop kubuntu_63_ksplash_fix.diff from workspace?
<apachelogger> this patch makes me go whoop whoopp whooooooooooop
<ScottK> How so?
<apachelogger> it is not upstream
<apachelogger> and the reason it is not upstream is that it makes assumption about the ximage format
<ScottK> And what impact does that have?
<apachelogger> and since the person who made the patch decided to abandon us there is no one who keeps that patch working
 * ScottK looks at it.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I have suspection it causes some ksplash crashes
<apachelogger> seen random ksplash crashes in x resource allocation at various places in launchpad
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/796816
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 796816 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "ksplashx crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [Medium,New]
<apachelogger> for example
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> So it's causing crashes.
<apachelogger> doing stuff in X is *extremly* dangerous if one does not do it right
<apachelogger> loads of parts of X are not threadsafe and assume a certian initialization order of memory and whatnot
<apachelogger> really terrible thing
<apachelogger> ScottK: that it causes that crash is an educated assumption
<apachelogger> I did not actually track the stack trace in the source
<apachelogger> then again knowin X there is no direct relationship between our patch and the crash (codewise that is)
<ScottK> What happens if we drop the patch (what do we lose)?
<apachelogger> no idea
<apachelogger> https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kde-workspace/repository/revisions/422306cb8b131d8425b69d4e249e5b540b0207f0
<apachelogger> "Do not clip blurry icons"
<apachelogger> I have no idea what that even means
<apachelogger> ScottK: since it aint an issue upstream I frankly do not see why it should be a problem for us
<ScottK> Found it.
<ScottK> * Added patch to fix ksplash blurry icon clipping
<ScottK> kdebase-workspace (4:4.2.0-0ubuntu7) jaunty; urgency=low
<apachelogger> yeah, but what does it do
<shadeslayer> i think i know what that does
<shadeslayer> in ksplash you have those icons which are loaded one after the other
<apachelogger> right
<shadeslayer> i remember that the KDE icon at the end was clipped for me
<shadeslayer> in one of the releases
<shadeslayer> like, last couple of pixels
<apachelogger> needs fix upstream
 * apachelogger rather has ksplash not crash than miss a couple of pixels
<apachelogger> on a related note ... we could simply use a plymouth aligned ksplash theme ^^
<shadeslayer> i'd rather not have ksplash at all
<ScottK> apachelogger: I agree (re !crash > misaligned pixels)
<yofel> I would rather like to know why the kdm background resolution and the ksplash background res are different
<apachelogger> found 3 dups of bug 665510
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 665510 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "ksplashx assert failure: *** glibc detected *** ksplashx: double free or corruption (out): 0x0918cdf8 ***" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665510
<yofel> or rather the scaling
<apachelogger> yofel: different scaling algorithms
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  I'd say let's drop it.
<apachelogger> FWIW ... we'd not have the problem if we were not using stupid CDs and could ship actual high quality artwork in multiple resolutions
<yofel> apachelogger: yeah, but makes it look utterly unprofessional
<shadeslayer> yofel: i think that works just fine in KDE master
<yofel> shadeslayer: great...
<apachelogger> see what I wrote :P
<shadeslayer> i.e. when i use Neon, i've just noticed that when i log into Stable KDE
<yofel> shadeslayer: and as apachelogger said, we ship all resolutions...
<ScottK> apachelogger: Can you make it so the Akonadi configuration KCM shows up somewhere (e.g. systemsettings)?
<apachelogger> yofel: we do not
<shadeslayer> yofel: *we should ship all resolutions ...
<apachelogger> bug 522101 is fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522101 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "ksplash missing 1280x800 Ethais Background Link" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522101
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think we patch it away
<ScottK> Having easy access to the Akonadi restart button turns out to be important.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes. We do.  We need to not do that.
<apachelogger> akonaditray > kcm?
<yofel> apachelogger: I meant in neon
<apachelogger> yofel: ah, kk
<apachelogger> yofel: kdm still will use a scaled version though
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, fine by me, but I really think the tray app is more of a UXable workaround
<apachelogger> it is systemsettings not systemmanagement, so I for one would not look there for an option to restart anything
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Would adding a new systray icon affect your screen shots?
<ScottK> Good point.
<apachelogger> the tray icon is not visible by default I think
<shadeslayer> no it isn't
<shadeslayer> you need to start it manually
<shadeslayer> which is weird imho
<apachelogger> only if akonadi exploded (which it of course cannot detect reliably) or when it is off I think
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, like akonadi is not fat enough
<apachelogger> we also need a tray app
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> The process akonaditray (with pid 26522) is using approximately 5.2 MB of memory.
<apachelogger> It is using 4.8 MB privately, and a further 11.6 MB that is, or could be, shared with other programs.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i'd rather have it sitting passively in the systray when akonadi has been started
<shadeslayer> clearly it should ported to KSNI
<apachelogger> I'd rather have akonadi not die a horrible death to begin with
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it aint ksni?
<apachelogger> 2844 KB	[heap]
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: last time i checked, it was sitting in my systray actively
<shadeslayer> was not hidden etc
<apachelogger> how do you make a tray app have 3 mib of heap
<ScottK> The thing I most often need it for is after resume kmail and akonadi can't talk anymore.
 * shadeslayer checks again
<ScottK> apachelogger: In which package do we patch it away?
<shadeslayer> neat, they ported it to KSNI ( from what i can tell in master )
<apachelogger> kdepim-runtime?
<apachelogger> not-installed: ./usr/share/applications/kde4/akonaditray.desktop
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> debfx made that
<apachelogger> of course the changelog does not say why
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> what we need is a changelog writing training
<ScottK> apachelogger: If you can upload that change then I can approve it (and workspace)
<apachelogger> ScottK: so.... I'd make the workaround: start akonaditray -> stop server -> start server... with additional recommendation to add akonaditray to autostart
<ScottK> Adding akonaditray to autostart we ought to just do.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it is fat
<yofel> then disable it in low-fat if possible
<apachelogger> and given that we cannot postponed autostart items to >60 minutes after login that will directly influence overall time to desktop
<apachelogger> yofel: having low-fat settings does not justify making the regular setup insanely slow
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: autostart it after 15 minutes or sth?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, how do you do that?
 * shadeslayer checks
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sleep 15; akonaditray 
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> at any rate... a thing that is using approx 5 MiB of private memory to do *nothing* really should not be active by default IMHO
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I hope you are nto serious
<ScottK> apachelogger: Pretty much anyone that uses Kontact/Kmail (which is our default) is screwed without this.
<apachelogger> like really
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ofcourse not :P
<ScottK> Agreed, but pim is screwed otherwise.
<ScottK> apachelogger: There's also some additional bug fixes in pim-runtime trunk, so if you could update it to a new snapshot at the same time, that'd be cool.
<apachelogger> it is screwed eitherway from what I have heared
<apachelogger> oh, so much to do
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: plz make a snapshot
<shadeslayer> sure
<ScottK> Yes, so let's do what we can to provide some lubrication ...
 * apachelogger checks why that thing is so fat
<debfx> I'd say we install the desktop file again and add a hint to the release notes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> wouldn't it be better to simply restart akonadiserver after whatever causes it to break?
<debfx> that says "don't use kde pim for now. if you do anyway akonaditray might help if it fails."
<apachelogger> ScottK: what is the actual cause?
<apachelogger> system suspend or network loss or what?
<ScottK> It's running, it just can't talk to kmail.
<apachelogger> completely random?
<ScottK> Sometimes.
<ScottK> Usually after a resume.
<apachelogger> AgentManager \o/
<ScottK> Then you have to be careful of KDE Bug 283142
<ubottu> KDE bug 283142 in general "Akonadi control module crash just after restarting" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=283142
<ScottK> Which REALLY makes sure it's restarted.
<apachelogger> awesome sofwtare
<ScottK> Yeah, so that's another reason the systray thing is better.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the tray app is so fat becauses it uses akonadi
<apachelogger> apparently there is no such thing as lighweight akonadiware
<shadeslayer> @_@
<apachelogger> luvly
<shadeslayer> it's PIM, what do you expect
<ScottK> They are pushing a fair number of fixes into the 4.7 branch.
<apachelogger> less than 5 MiB quite honestly
<ScottK> It's down do r
<apachelogger> I mean, look at the dock.cpp ctor
<ScottK> It's down to "really annoying" from "dear God, I can't use this" this week.
<apachelogger> it does *nothing* heavy at all
<apachelogger> except for one thing
<apachelogger> get an akonadi agentmanager
<apachelogger> so naturally the assumption is that the enormous heap comes from akonadi
<ScottK> Please just get something uploaded and then help them make it less fat for 4.8.
<apachelogger> waiting for shadeslayer
<ScottK> It does look like something lowfat would want to remove.
<shadeslayer> yeah, cloning tree
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: just put a second line in the install file to put the desktop file into /usr/share/autostart/
<apachelogger> that will take care of that
<shadeslayer> ok
<debfx> oh please don't add more stuff into autostart ...
<ScottK> shadeslayer: pimlibs needs an updated snapshot too to fix the same bug that's fixed in -runtime.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Can haz pimlibs snapshot too plz?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> sure
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Nothing interesting for akonadi/pim since my last snapshot
<shadeslayer> give me 30 minutes, i'll have both of them
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/Nizd0.png
<debfx> don't punish people that use sane pim software
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<ScottK> debfx: What would that be?
<debfx> thunderbird for example
<ScottK> Not so as I've noticed.
<ScottK> Does it support maildir yet?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kconfig stuff makes the better part of the heap
<ScottK> I switched from Thunderbird to Kmail in 2004 in large part because I had way to much mail to make mbox storage practical.
<apachelogger> we could make autostart conditional to presence of either akonadiserverrc or kontactrc
<apachelogger> or both
<ScottK> or kmailrc
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<shadeslayer> ScottK: what do you use to create the tarball of the git snapshot? ( i use a very screwed up method that involves repacking the tarball manually )
<ScottK> shadeslayer: So do I.
<shadeslayer> fooey
<ScottK> export GZIP='-9'
<ScottK> rm -rf [package]/.git
<debfx> git archive?
<shadeslayer> ^^
<ScottK> And on from there.
<ScottK> I'm sure debfx has a much sleeker way to do it.
<ScottK> He's much more git'ified than I am.
<ScottK> BBIAB.
<shadeslayer> here's what I think is the best method : git archive origin/KDE/4.7 --prefix=foo-4.7.1+git111001 | bzip2 >foo_4.7.1+git111001.orig.tar.bz2
<yofel> as debfx says, git archive sends a tar to stdout, just run 'git archive | xz -9 > file'
<debfx> ScottK: I don't think thunderbird supports anything except mbox
<shadeslayer> yofel: you don't get a prefix with that
<shadeslayer> which is why i have to repack it myanuall
<shadeslayer> *manually
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, just rename the file...
<ScottK> debfx: That's a show stopper for me.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<yofel> shadeslayer: ah, the folder prefix
<yofel> true
<debfx> you must have an insane amount of mails ;)
<shadeslayer> yup
<shadeslayer> yofel: i think --prefix does the trick
 * yofel gets a few hundred mails a day and uses thunderbird...
<yofel> scales much saner than kmail
<yofel> well ok, kmail would probably be better if I would use it every day
<shadeslayer> yup, works
<yofel> shadeslayer: we need a junk command collection wiki page
<shadeslayer> heh, true
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so do i just move ./usr/share/applications/kde4/akonaditray.desktop to autostart? or should i leave that out for now?
<apachelogger> not move
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> just two lines in the install file
<apachelogger> usr/share/applications/kde4/akonaditray.desktop
<apachelogger> usr/share/applications/kde4/akonaditray.desktop usr/share/autostart/
<apachelogger> or something
 * apachelogger cannot remember the format 
<apachelogger> manpage will no
<shadeslayer> right, thats what i was trying to convey
 * apachelogger points out that dh_install copies :)
<apachelogger> afiestas: you are coming to UDS, no?
<afiestas> apachelogger: yes I'm
<apachelogger> afiestas: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-P add yourself to the wiki then :P
<apachelogger> and stuff you wanna talk about
<afiestas> I sent an email to kubuntu'devel about that
<afiestas> didn't arrive ?
<apachelogger> more likely I didn't read it ^^
<apachelogger> afiestas: anywho, please add stuff there
<apachelogger> the ideas are just a list of possible topics
<afiestas> oki, I'm in the middle of the solid sprint, can you remember me it tusday?
<apachelogger> if you remind me to remind you :)
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> too bad i'll have to miss the Blogging workshop :(
<afiestas> apachelogger: deal xD
<apachelogger> perfect ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: easy ... find picture of nakkid person... take google's top search word and make it into a title... throw up no more than 250 words ... publish
<shadeslayer> heh :)
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepimlibs] Rohan Garg * 145 * debian/changelog Upstream git snapshot from KDE 4.7 branch as of aef1084c
<apachelogger> ScottK: workspace going up
<CIA-130> [kde-workspace] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20111001192139-ylnnhcx6lkdnh7n0 * debian/ (patches/kubuntu_63_ksplash_fix.diff changelog patches/series) Drop kubuntu_63_ksplash_fix.diff which is unmaintained and causes crashes when freeing the XImage (LP: #665510)
<shadeslayer> weird,i get : -rwxr-xr-x root/root      3627 2011-10-01 18:43 ./usr/share/autostart/akonaditray.desktop/akonaditray.desktop with usr/share/applications/kde4/akonaditray.desktop usr/share/autostart/akonaditray.desktop ... 
<apachelogger> hm, maybe that was wrong
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you could always dh_link or cp manually in the rules
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i tried  : usr/share/applications/kde4/akonaditray.desktop usr/share/autostart/ as well , and i get usr/share/autostart/kde4/akonaditray.desktop
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> I thought that was possible at some point
<shadeslayer> kdepimlibs snapshot will land in https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<shadeslayer> btw, what should i do with bug 846380 ? close as Won't fix ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 846380 in kmymoney (Ubuntu) "New version 4.6.0 is available!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/846380
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do we have it yet?
<shadeslayer> nope, see my comment on the bug
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so it will land in pink pony?
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> right, so why would you close it wont fix?
<apachelogger> it will be fixed... but only once pink pony is open
<shadeslayer> because it's won't fix for this cycle?
<apachelogger> the bug is not nominated for this cycle
<apachelogger> it is a bug that is valid
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: see the bug description :P
<apachelogger> *the bug is valid*
<shadeslayer> "I was just wondering if this will be packaged for Oneric?"
<apachelogger> the answer to his question is no
<apachelogger> and the bug is valid
<shadeslayer> ok, so, leave a comment that it won't be packaged, and will be uploaded to Ubuntu P ?
<apachelogger> it aint getting anything else than valid until either upstream development stopped and the entire pile of code becomes unmaintained or we land >=4.6 in the archive
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Final Freeze in effect | Archive Frozen | Kubuntu 11.10 Beta 2 Released! | TODO: http://goo.gl/BD9JL | UDS Ideas: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-P
<shadeslayer> lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2011-10-02 01:08 ./usr/share/autostart/akonaditray.desktop -> ../applications/kde4/akonaditray.desktop
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^ used dh_link
<apachelogger> hold on
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> isn't that the wrong direction?
<apachelogger> or am I reading this wrong
<apachelogger> oh I may indeed
<shadeslayer> uh
<apachelogger> nevermind me
 * apachelogger should go to bed again
<shadeslayer> yeah same here :P
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim-runtime] Rohan Garg * 82 * debian/ (4 files) * Update to KDE 4.7 branch head, commit 6eb134bd - Auto start akonaditray by symlinking the desktop file to /usr/share/autostart/
<shadeslayer> kdepim-runtime landing in https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental soonish
<allee> Uh, 600 GB of .xsession-errors in natty, full of Soprano errors.  Any known problems with yesterdays kde-runtime 4.7.1?
<allee> s/600/60/
<kubotu> allee meant: "Uh, 60 GB of .xsession-errors in natty, full of Soprano errors.  Any known problems with yesterdays kde-runtime 4.7.1?"
<allee> Looks like strigi problem.  Had to stop indexing :(
<shadeslayer> allee: my brain imploded when you said 600 GB's
<shadeslayer> 44 MB's here
<shadeslayer> I'm off to sleep, night
<apachelogger> you know
<allee> shadeslayer: you see, big disk make problem only bigger.  Not worth to buy one ;)
<apachelogger> I always thought we should turn off debug stuff in releases
<apachelogger> surely would make binaries slimmer and stuff
 * ScottK is back.
<allee> apachelogger: it isn't turned off?
<apachelogger> I mean completely
<apachelogger> for kdebug it is turned off
<apachelogger> but still in the binary etc.
<apachelogger> for qdebug you can only turn it off at build time
<apachelogger> which is in part why strigi and soprano like to spam a lot
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'll look at workspace.  I don't see pimlibs/runtime in the queue yet though ..
<apachelogger> I do not think it is ready yet
<yofel> allee: bug 863242
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 863242 in Kubuntu PPA "please backport strigi 0.7.6" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863242
<allee> yofel: ah
<allee> thx for looking into it.
<ScottK> apachelogger: shadeslayer went to sleep, so I think you got all you're going to get out of him.
<apachelogger> ah, he upped to ppa
<apachelogger> ScottK: I'll wait for it to finish building
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> -workspace accepted.
<apachelogger> ScottK: do we have bug numbers for the pim stuff?
<ScottK> Mostly not.
<ScottK> The restart one we do though
<ScottK> Let me find it.
<ScottK> Bug #862483 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 862483 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "Unable to read mail after resume due to akonadi hang" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862483
 * apachelogger wonders why the shadeslayer made it bz2
 * ScottK would guess because that's what upstream uses.
 * ScottK thought using tar.gz was both easier and made it more obvious it was our snapshot and not upstream's release.
 * yofel would've used xz
 * apachelogger would have used prn
<ScottK> No suprise there.
<JontheEchidna> any chance of getting this in to kde4libs? http://commits.kde.org/kdelibs/fc923ff98a3d0aaf0fb57ca480ba022e2978c2ac
<JontheEchidna> fixes an easily-triggered Muon crash
<JontheEchidna> I didn't expect final freeze so soon
<BarkingFish> Nobody expects the spanish inquisition.... oh sorry, wrong sketch.
<BarkingFish> nvm
<JontheEchidna> lol
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Is that in the 4.7 branch?
 * apachelogger giggles away
<JontheEchidna> yep
<apachelogger> BarkingFish is my favorite contributor today
<ScottK> Sure.  Upload away.
 * apachelogger hands over award
<JontheEchidna> k
<BarkingFish> :)
<BarkingFish> I've had one of those days where without a sense of humor, i'd probably have walked in front of a bus or something :)
<BarkingFish> You gotta have a laugh, or life is [censored for the good of mankind]
<apachelogger> Start in 14 hours
<apachelogger> screw that
<apachelogger> ScottK: the pimmy libs rae up
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> apachelogger: -runtime too?
<apachelogger> job time uploaded now
<apachelogger> or was it jog time
<apachelogger> language fail
<ScottK> Both accepted.  Thanks for taking care of it.
<ScottK> claydoh: For the work arounds that require manually restarting akonadi, we're going to have a systray app that you can do it from.  That should make the explaining a bit easier.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Reading this discussion about power management on kde-devel, I'm thinking maybe lowfat should be an activity.
<afiestas> apachelogger: ScottK *more kubuntu developers that may be awake right now
<afiestas> I have talk to illia kats into check the difference between nm09 HEAD and kubuntu snapshot
<afiestas> so we can get a list of potential backport
<afiestas> there is at least one security related: 5f383f9c91e3c9b69f80a2fb2832e97f0540ff5e
<afiestas> more commits: ad93e757a74a159e59bbb5d54c39b63b3224a7cc (I will send them to the mailist too)
<afiestas> it says "implemented support" but it is actually "Make it work fix" 
#kubuntu-devel 2011-10-02
<claydoh> ScottK: thanks for the bug and tray applet
<claydoh> ScottK: thanks for the bug and tray applet
<claydoh> I am soo busy at work, I won't be able to get a lot done in a writeup till tuesday, a had a hard lock runnig a vm or (more likely) accidentally running akonadi while virtualbox was running did the trick, then I went to bed :(
<ScottK> afiestas: If we can get testing on an updated snapshot in Kubuntu today was can probably get an upload in late Sunday.
<afiestas> ScottK: have you read the email I sent?
<ScottK> afiestas: I did.
<ScottK> afiestas: If we are going to update, then we need to get the snapshot packaged and tested very soon.
<CIA-130> [kdelibs] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20111002040526-s6m207q73hs3jllc * debian/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Add kubuntu_fix_kextendableitemdelegate_crash.diff from upstream (Commit fc923ff9 to the 4.7 branch) to fix a crash visible in Muon.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Are you uploading that then?
<JontheEchidna> yep
<ScottK> OK.  I'll stay awake long enough to accept it.
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Accepted.  Thanks.
<shadeslayer> \o
<yofel> morning
<allee> yofel: morning
<allee> shadeslayer: o/
<allee> my morning was not so good:  I tried to use kdepim.   So far a failure. even with a newly created account
<allee> Is it only me, but for a new user first login seem to succeed, then kdm greeter appears.  
<yofel> allee: natty + 4.? or oneiric?
<allee> kbuildsycoca4(8936) KBuildServiceFactory::createEntry: Invalid Service :  "/usr/share/applications/kde4/koffice.desktop" 
<allee> kbuildsycoca4(8936) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry Categories in "/usr/share/applications/kde4/bluedevil-network-panu.desktop" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon). 
<allee> kbuildsycoca4(8936) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry Categories in "/usr/share/applications/im-switch.desktop" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon). 
<allee> "KConfigIni: In file /tmp/kde-pim-test/kconf_updatehX8937.tmp, line 1: " Invalid entry (missing '=') 
<allee> QDBusObjectPath: invalid path ""
<allee> QObject::connect: Cannot connect (null)::deviceFound(Device*) to BlueDevilDaemon::deviceFound(Device*)
<allee> QObject::connect: Cannot connect QTimer::timeout() to (null)::stopDiscovery()
<allee> kded(8935) LayoutMemoryPersister::restoreFromFile: Failed to open layout memory xml file for reading "/home/pim-test/.kde/share/apps/kded/session/keyboard/layout_memory.xml" error: 5 
<allee> Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)
<allee> Object::connect: No such slot NetworkManagementService::finishInitialization()
<allee> Object::connect: No such signal QDBusAbstractInterface::Changed()
<allee> QDBusConnection: name 'org.kde.kglobalaccel' had owner '' but we thought it was ':1.11'
<allee> QPixmap::handle(): Pixmap is not an X11 class pixmap
<allee> kded4: Fatal IO error: client killed
<allee> kglobalaccel: Fatal IO error: client killed
<allee> kdeinit4: Fatal IO error: client killed
<allee> kdeinit4: sending SIGHUP to children.
<allee> Qt-subapplication: Fatal IO error: client killed
<allee> klauncher: Exiting on signal 1
<allee> kdeinit4: Fatal IO error: client killed
<allee> kdeinit4: sending SIGHUP to children.
<yofel> a) pastebin please... b) o.O
<allee> upps. sorry.  Whated to paste the url not the content
<allee> yofel: oneiric.  Last update 3 hours ago
<allee> I know :(
<yofel> hm, I just logged in on updated oneiric fine
<yofel> not a new user though
<allee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/700989/
<allee> yofel: after updates the logout after 10 sec append also my existing user.  
<allee> but there I blamed the update. 
 * allee looks into the login failure probem ...
<allee> afiestas: FYI bluedevil-network-{dun,panu}.desktop files somewhere miss a ';'  (see your .xsession error ;)
<yofel> okaaaay...
 * allee votes for an alternative shortcut  for copy, cut and paste:    ctrl-shift-{p,x,v}  as used by konsole.
<yofel> I just tried to open firefox and got logged out o.O
<yofel> hehe
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"
<yofel> kded4: Fatal IO error: client killed
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> installed libcanberra-gtk-module again and no crash so far
<yofel> but it missing causing a crash in kded is ridiculous
<allee> yofel: Firefox works here and the libcan..module is not installed.  So it's (non-standard) a kded service that crashes?
<allee> nevertheless.   Definitely a pkg is missing a Depends: .. libcanberra-gtk-module
<yofel> well, firefox should recommend it I think as it's not really required
 * yofel goes searching for some missing icons - bug 823830 and bug 830447
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 823830 in Kubuntu PPA "Minor Glitches in KDE 4.7.0" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/823830
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 830447 in Kubuntu PPA "to-do icon missing in Kontact (KDE PIM)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830447
<yofel> they're missing in oneric too
<apachelogger> ScottK: how does lowfat relate to an activity?
<apachelogger> doubtlessly one acitivity can have less mem consumption than another acitivity but one can also have less mem consumption without an acitvity
<apachelogger> that is to say ... low fat has a wider scope than what the activity paradigm actual represents
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Can you check if kffmpegthumbnailer works in Dolphin?
<Quintasan> KDE needs some video thumbnailer inside
<apachelogger> check the channle logs
<yofel> what the F****
<Quintasan> apachelogger: For what? kffmpegthumbnailer? How long ago was that
<apachelogger> for talk about the thumbnailer business
<Quintasan> yofel: Sup?
<yofel> I enabled kffmpegthumbnailer in dolpin, clicked on apply and the color scheme for all already opened windows changed o.O
<yofel> natty + 4.7
<Quintasan> yofel: It works?
<yofel> it didn't change the setting though, new windows have the right colors, only the widows that are already open changed...
<yofel> it does in natty, lemme try to find something on my eeePC to test...
<apachelogger> prn
 * Quintasan looks @ log and finds nothing
<yofel> log from quite a while ago
<Quintasan> Ah
<yofel> Quintasan: WFM on oneiric
<Quintasan> Cool
<Quintasan> Then it's just broken here
<Quintasan> oh btw
<Quintasan> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/129535 <--- do you have those packages holded by apt as well?
<yofel> no
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> Ah
<Quintasan> ninjas were uncommented
<Quintasan> Doesnt change a thing
<Quintasan> wtf
<yofel> Quintasan: can you either use aptitude (if you don't use multiarch), or: apt-get dist-upgrade -u -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true
<Quintasan> It pulls a shitload of :i386 packages
<Quintasan> let's see if it works
<Quintasan> yofel: If I am not back soon then something has failed :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: It could be, but from the sounds of the upstream discussion on the future of power management, it seemed like another way to do it.
<apachelogger> I haven't read the discussion ... but it is essentially the same thing with scope ... except that an activity can influence the policy for pm
<apachelogger> such as no-screen of when on mediacenter activity
<apachelogger> s/of/off
<afiestas> apachelogger:  ScottK: long story short about power management: only a feature used by 0.0001% is going to be moved somewhere else
 * yofel goes upgrading his desktop to oneiric
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: pingpingpng
<shadeslayer> pong pong ponh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: uds on ios?!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: haven't had the time to set up everything yet @_@
<apachelogger> -.-
<shadeslayer> lemme start cloning Qt ... something thats going to take forever
<apachelogger> you don't have a clone around?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> haven't had the need for one till now
<apachelogger> oh my
<shadeslayer> oh one sec
<shadeslayer> lemme see if i can copy stuff from the other user
<shadeslayer> nope, no Qt clones
<shadeslayer> cloning started, wait for ... 3 days before it completes :P
<shadeslayer> brr
<shadeslayer> I'm pretty sure my ISP will log me out at 11 PM
<bulldog98_> shadeslayer: maybe apachelogger should send you a DVD with the Repro on it :P
<shadeslayer> that would probably be faster :P
<shadeslayer> O_O ... 2 % done already
<shadeslayer> ok, there's some home
<shadeslayer> *hope
<bambee> morning
<apachelogger> bulldog98_: I do not think my clone fits on a DVD :P
 * apachelogger has like 3000 remotes and a bazillion branches
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: but you could clone qt for shadeslayer and burn it, it would still be faster :P
<apachelogger> indeed
<shadeslayer> i have to download xcode as well after this :S
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: maybe you should have started with downloads that weekend you said you were going to then...
<shadeslayer> it slipped my mind 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I should have everything setup by tomorrow probably
<shadeslayer> if everything goes as planned
<shadeslayer> bwahahaha : http://cl.ly/2E3P3W2y1A0G3S1S3e1O
<apachelogger> not even qtsdk with all toolchains is that fat
<apachelogger> did I already ask what features a mobile uds app could use?
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: show the way to the next food shop?
<apachelogger> already there 
<apachelogger> sorta
<apachelogger> that is what the map tab is for
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: show pics of the people in an session?
<apachelogger> bulldog98_: pics?
<apachelogger> like launchpad user mugshots?
<bulldog98_> yep
<apachelogger> hmmm
<apachelogger> might only be possible in the next version, once we switch to the rest api
<bulldog98> showing partys etc
<apachelogger> oh, we got that already
<apachelogger> parties are in the regular schedule
<apachelogger> might be worth to show them collectively somewhere
 * apachelogger wonders if soyuz is still being developed or if OBS is now getting integrated
<apachelogger> I think no bug I ever filed against launchpad was ever fixed :(
<yofel> uh... they aren't integrating OBS, or else there wouldn't be that many bugs
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> as I said so many times, integrations OBS into launchpad and improve its debian support would be a worthwhile investment
<shadeslayer> 61 % cloning done
<shadeslayer> I'm guessing KDE 4.7.2 will be SRU'd ?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if you package it
<apachelogger> yofel: can you get packaging staretd please
<shadeslayer> will probably start tomorrow
<shadeslayer> have to prepare a presentation right now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: your iOS stuff is eating up all my bandwidth anyway :P
<apachelogger> "influence of the prn industry on adoption of new technologies in the market"?
<shadeslayer> "influence of the prn industry on adoption of new OSS technologies in the market"
<apachelogger> ic
<shadeslayer> and something about the PIC microcontrollre
<shadeslayer> *microcontroller
<apachelogger> that sounds a tad boring
<shadeslayer> it is
<nigelb> apachelogger: oye
<nigelb> launchpad isn't *that* bad:)
<yofel> apachelogger: wth is that?
<yofel> nigelb: do you really want my bug list? ^^
<apachelogger> nigelb: comparing soyuz to OBS I'd say there is a 1000% difference in usefulness
 * yofel loves the realtime buildlog on OBS...
<nigelb> apachelogger: soyuz sucks, everyone knows. But launchpad itself isn't that bad.
<nigelb> I like the bug tracker.
<yofel> well ok, malone I can live with
<apachelogger> well, it is much to big a piece of software IMHO
<yofel> but soyuz and the source imports tend to annoy me
<nigelb> soyuz annoys everyone, sadly.
<yofel> since I manage to hit a bug at least once a month
<apachelogger> like the entire blueprint system could be canned as it does not nearly life up to its potential
<nigelb> well, blueprints are getting killed soon.
<yofel> nigelb: is there a replacements for the todo lists?
<apachelogger> so what features are left...
<yofel> *replacement
<apachelogger> projects which is really just a gateway feature
<apachelogger> then you got code which wants you to use bzr if you want to use lunchpad
<nigelb> yofel: Its getting some sort of merge with bugs
<apachelogger> and malone, which quite frankly might be the most useful part of launchpad to begin with
<yofel> nigelb: ok, that actually sounds somewhat reasonable
<yofel> answers.launchpad.net isn't that bad either
<apachelogger> a merge would supposedly also kill quite some wishlist items on malone WRT dep tracking between bugs
<apachelogger> which is one feature I *really* miss
<yofel> hm, version tracking ala bugs.debian.org style is something I miss
<apachelogger> you really cannot track complicated stuff in malone right now
<apachelogger> or if you try it would lead to a misrepresentation of reality
<apachelogger> like you have one bug affect 5 packages, even though they form indivdual steps to resolve a super bug
<apachelogger> yofel: answers also doesn't life up to its potential
<apachelogger> plus underused
<apachelogger> plus essentially deprecated by askubuntu
<yofel> hm, true
<nigelb> well, answers for *ubuntu* probably is deprecated
 * apachelogger is someone who likes to trim software if work force does not suffice anyway ^^
<nigelb> but not for other proejcts
<apachelogger> so I am very biased here
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> apachelogger: did you finish the uds app?
<yofel> apachelogger: back on topic, what's staretd?
<apachelogger> nigelb: which leads back to the problem that answers is very underdeveloped and if you actually need such a solution you would be turning somewhere else
<apachelogger> yofel: you should prepare for 4.7.2
<apachelogger> wiki page, get the people and stuff
<apachelogger> tars are up I hear
<yofel> oh right
<yofel> I'll have dinner now, but I can do the wiki stuff before that
<apachelogger> nigelb: no, I am still waiting on a UI design from rbelem
<apachelogger> non-ui is pretty much in line though for first release
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: qt cloned \o/
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> get cracking
<yofel> oh fun, dirk is already having problems ^^
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> building
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nope, still downloading xcode
<apachelogger> yofel: that is because he is using inferior release scripting :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you can build qt without xcode, no?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nope, xcode installs the compiler and everything iirc
<apachelogger> what a drag
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> 8 Hours remaining
<apachelogger> good lord
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<yofel> you should've probably cloned it on my server, tarred and xz -9 -ed it, and sftpd that
<apachelogger> yofel has a point there
<apachelogger> also http should start compressing everything with xz :P
<shadeslayer> well, why didn't apachelogger think of that before
 * apachelogger does not think of silly distributors shipping stuff that is not distributed in sane manner
<apachelogger> that sentence was all sorts of confusing
<shadeslayer> wtf
<shadeslayer> 1 Day remaining
 * yofel notes that plymouth + nouveau is still broken in oneiric after  upgrading
<shadeslayer> 2 days now -.-
<yofel> off for dinner, bbiab
<apachelogger> is that apple's server being crap?
<apachelogger> you might really go through yofel, surely his speed is less influenced by thousends of software patent supporters
<shadeslayer> nope, it's because jenkins started a build on my server
<apachelogger> that does not compute
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://build.kde.org/job/kdepim-runtime-test/
<apachelogger> why does a build make your download take longer?!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it clones repos and sync's everything
<shadeslayer> with the master node
<apachelogger> it does new clones everytime? :O
<apachelogger> oh oho h
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is distributed?
<shadeslayer> no, it updates it and everything
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yus
<apachelogger> so....
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: whoever is in charge should talk to muesli about moving phonon and tomahawk there and add the tomahawk hudson server as a node
<apachelogger> also someone should tell me how we can make our ARM machines nodes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: talk to tnyblom
<shadeslayer> Torgny Nyblom  that is
 * apachelogger is all busy with getting high
<bulldog98> guys kdepim-runtime has an override issue: http://paste.kde.org/129583/
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: you uploaded it ^
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> how the heck did it land in -dev
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: hm
<bulldog98> add breaks kdepim-runtime-dev I’d say
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: obviously the 4.6 package is bad 
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: yes but it was installed via one of our ppas
<yofel> !ninjas | work to do: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<shadeslayer> that didn't work :P
 * bulldog98 doesn’t have time tomorrow, but I’ll try to do something in university at tuesday
<yofel> bulldog98: 4.6.0 doesn't exist anywhere anymore
<yofel> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger, yofel
<yofel> now :)
 * apachelogger undresses
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Final Freeze in effect | Archive Frozen | Kubuntu 11.10 Beta 2 Released! | TODO: http://goo.gl/BD9JL | UDS Ideas: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-P | 4.7.2 Packaging: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<bulldog98> yofel: yes I don’t know either why this happened
<yofel> bulldog98: well, I know that files shifted around quite a bit in our kdepim packages with someone, you, me and even more people messing with the install files
<yofel> and we don't add Breaks/Replaces for PPA packages usually
<bulldog98> ok
<apachelogger> yofel: we do
<apachelogger> except usually it is not necessary to do it against a ppa version specifically
<yofel> ah, might have been me then dropping something at some point
<yofel> ok now... why doesn't kgetsource have any help?
<bulldog98> yofel: which version are you using?
<shadeslayer> because its documentation is probably in its commit
<yofel> bulldog98: trunk
<bulldog98> yofel: I could add one
 * yofel reads some ruby
<bulldog98> yofel: kgetsource PACKAGE
<bulldog98> gives you latest stable
<yofel> hm, it obviously relies on khighestversion being in PATH
<bulldog98> yofel: yes
 * yofel runs dpkg-buildpackage
<yofel> heh, for oxygen-icons I really would like to have a progress-bar ^^
<yofel> any reason why it puts stuff into build-area/ ?
<yofel> I would prefer the current folder
<bulldog98> yofel: that was the behaviour it used to be (putting in build-area) haven’t touched that, since it’s apachelogger’s work :)
<yofel> ah
<apachelogger> cause bzr builddeb expects it to be there
<yofel> nvm anyway, I'll stop using that script as it does a half-way work anyway
<apachelogger> or something or nothing
 * yofel doesn't use bzr-builddeb
<apachelogger> that is a bug then
<allee> VPNC still broken oneiric.  Patch was:  http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/tmp/nm-plasmiod-fix-vpnc.diff
<yofel> true, it expects it there, odd bzr
<allee> bambee cyphermox ScottK  ^^ anyone upload?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://cl.ly/221E351x0p3p1d1h2k3B
<shadeslayer> so i do need the iphone simulator compiler thingy
<yofel> ok, now I think I get how this is meant to work
<yofel> usable
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: are you on the right branch?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> yeah, that might be the problem
<apachelogger> https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qt/blobs/4.8/src/plugins/platforms/uikit/README
<shadeslayer> yeah, need to switch branches
<bulldog98> apachelogger: why does klinksource doesnot properly work with kdelibs?
<apachelogger> what does klinksource do?
<apachelogger> ...probably because we call it kde4libs
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: You don't seem to have 'make' or 'gmake' in your PATH.
<shadeslayer> xD
<apachelogger> gmake?
<apachelogger> lol
<bulldog98> apachelogger: it names it kdelibs… but should name that kde4libs…
<yofel> hmm.. someone an idea how does one tell debuild which gpg key to use for signing?
<bulldog98> yofel: debuild -k ?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: yeah, that will need an override
<shadeslayer> yeah i know 
<yofel> bulldog98: hm, I'll try that
<apachelogger> yofel: -kID or -k"Name"
<bulldog98> apachelogger: do you want to fix that, or should I?
<yofel> yeah, a bit unhandy though if I need to pass that every time
<apachelogger> bulldog98: you
 * yofel should probably just revoke his old key
<apachelogger> I seem not to have enough motivation
 * bulldog98 will first eat something :)
 * yofel wonders if one can make bzr builddeb add a ~ppa1 suffix
<apachelogger> do not over estimate our tools
<apachelogger> one could do that though
<apachelogger> export ... add entry ... buildpackage
<bambee> allee: I've not rights to archives
<bambee> ask a kubuntu dev or a core dev
<bambee> apachelogger perhaps...
<bambee> :p
<shadeslayer> alright, i'm off to bed
<yofel> gn
<bulldog98> gn
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/oxygen-icons] Philip Muškovac * 86 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/meta-kde] Philip Muškovac * 15 * debian/ (changelog rules) Bump dev:latestVersino to 4.7.2
<bulldog98> yofel: smokegen is next :)
<CIA-130> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Jonathan Kolberg * 125 * bin/ (kgetsource klinksource) Fixed an issue with kdelib naming and fixed kgetsource with specific version
<allee> apachelogger, ScottK: not uploaded yet.  oneiric vpnc fix for nm:   http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/tmp/nm-plasmiod-fix-vpnc.diff
<bulldog98> apachelogger: fixed
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokegen] Philip Muškovac * 12 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: ping
<CIA-130> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Jonathan Kolberg * 126 * bin/klinksource Fixed an small issue in klinksource
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokeqt] Philip Muškovac * 10 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: yes?
<bulldog98> yofel: only 10% left
<bulldog98> of kdelibs
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: Would it make sence to learn C++ with KDE/Kubuntu? Or, should I learn it first then add Qt with it?
<yofel> sure, I'm doing perqt and qtruby in the meantime
<yofel> *perlqt
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: depends on what you want to do
<apachelogger> generally it would be: learn C, learn C++, learn Qt, learn KDE
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: woot. This will take a while then :D
 * yofel is somewhere at the c++ step
<DarkwingDuck> I was thinking of taking the easy way out and learning python then PyQt
<apachelogger> where the things to learn in the first two would be: c... memory management, pointers, arrays, general syntax; c++... memory management, classes, references, templates (although that can be learned later)
<apachelogger> with qt and kde it is just a matter of learning how to create an initial app and then hack on something specific to get used to API and learn about existing classes
<DarkwingDuck> So it's actually less then it looks.
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: again depending on what you want to do ... with pyqt you would most definitely have to digg quite a bit into unit testing, or automatic testing in general
<apachelogger> to make up for the missing type safety and compile time compiler checks
 * bulldog98 never has learned to write more than a hello world (or small calculator in C or C++)
<bulldog98> but I can write Qt and KDE apps :)
<apachelogger> the point is not to write code, the point is to understand the concepts and how one uses them in the respective language
<bulldog98> apachelogger: yes I understand C and C++ code, but I do not want to code in C or C++ unless I can use Qt or KDE
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/perlqt] Philip Muškovac * 13 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<ScottK> apachelogger: I have to go to the airport and get on an airplane.  Can you take care of the NM vpnc fix?
<bulldog98> yofel: there is at least one missing stuff
<yofel> otherwise it would be boring
<bulldog98> ?
<yofel> well, what's missing?
<bulldog98> yofel: I mean in the symbol file
<yofel> right
<bulldog98> yofel: had a problem with space (the log is gone)
<yofel> get yourself a larger HDD
<bulldog98> btw is there a way to tell apt, that it should delete the downloaded packages after installing them?
<bulldog98> yofel: it was a tmpfs build
<bulldog98> run out of space, couse ~300 packages were in the tarball
<yofel> hm, the buildlog shouldn't be in the tmpfs though
<yofel> bulldog98: well, you can run apt-get clean right after it
<bulldog98> yofel: hm is there no way to set that in an config file?
<yofel> read the apt.conf manpage, there is an APT::Clean setting
<bulldog98> yofel: that’s what I was up to do :)
 * yofel has a cron job that runs this:
<yofel> find /var/cache/apt/archives/ -atime +7 -exec rm -f -- '{}' \;
<yofel> remove all debs that haven't been accessed in a week
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtruby] Philip Muškovac * 10 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<bulldog98> yofel: I use a apt-cacher, so I don’t need them to be cached :)
<yofel> ah
<bulldog98> twice
<bulldog98> yofel: I also teached pbuilders to use that, maybe I could add an hook for that?
<yofel> wouldn't hurt to have in the collection I guess, ask apachelogger how to best fit it in, he wrote most of the hooks
<bulldog98> apachelogger: a pbuilder generation hook would be best I guess.
<bulldog98> maybe you should have to set a var to true in your rc to enable it
<apachelogger> hm?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: if you use a apt-cacher it’s useless to cache your files locally too. So it would make sense to force apt-get in an pbuilder to apt-get clean after each package installation
<yofel> that only makes sense if you actually let pbuilder cache the fiels
<yofel> *files
<apachelogger> I do not compute
<bulldog98> yofel: yeah that too
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you know we had to submit a code sample for gsoc?
<ScottK> Is Dario Freddi as much of an "difficult personality" in person as he is on email?
<bulldog98> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/129679
 * apachelogger only fondles dario usually
<apachelogger> ScottK: nm is up btw
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> Thaks
<ScottK> Thanks even.
<ScottK> Will look in a bit.
<yofel> bulldog98: that shouldn't break anything, it's optional
<bulldog98> ok
<apachelogger> bulldog98: I do not get the problem of bug 94597
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 94597 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "Settings for Logitech Optical Trackman unavailable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/94597
<bulldog98> yofel: pushing
<bulldog98> apachelogger: do you have any logitech mouse/trackball?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: there is no udev rule that sets proper rights for logitech mouse device files, so it can be changed form within systemsettings
<apachelogger> I do not see where I would edit logitech stuff in systemsettings?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: the mouses have different dpi settings and you can configure them there
<bulldog98> if everything is setup right
<apachelogger> where?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: have you an logitech mouse pluged into your pc, only then you’ll see it in inputdevices -> mouse -> Logitech …
<apachelogger> there is no inputdevices->mouse->logitech
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/Sh5Z9.png
<bulldog98> apachelogger: http://people.ubuntu.com/~bulldog98/logitech.jpeg
<apachelogger> 403
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/630971
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 630971 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "kdm manpage has wrong path to README file" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> man
<yofel> bulldog98: I've got a logitech keyboard/mouse and I don't have any settings there either
<yofel> missing package?
<CIA-130> [kde-workspace] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20111002205943-gyhplca32yzfvawe * debian/ (changelog man/kdm.1) Fix manpage path reference to KDM readme file (LP: #630971)
<bulldog98> !search logitech
<ubottu> Found: 
<bulldog98> ~search logitech
<kubotu> Results for logitech: 1. Logitech – Get immersed in the digital world with a mouse, keyboard ...: http://www.logitech.com/ | 2. Product Support - Logitech: http://www.logitech.com/support-downloads?debug=0 | 3. Logitech - Webcams & HD Web Cameras: http://www.logitech.com/en-us/webcam-communications/webcams
<bulldog98> !package logitech
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package logitech
<yofel> hows's kdelibs doing?
<bulldog98> yofel: 5mins and it’s up
<apachelogger> bulldog98: so
<apachelogger> can we get a look at the screenshot perhaps?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I’ll give you
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/701244/
<apachelogger> only if one of those was detected it seems to add a tab
<bulldog98> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/W47UZ.jpg
<apachelogger> right on
<apachelogger> I think this is an upstream issue
<apachelogger> or an ubuntu udev one, I do not feel comfortable adding a udev rule to workspace via packaging
<bulldog98> apachelogger: so I’d add ubuntu udev, since it’s working if the rule is installed
<bulldog98> but I’ll verify that again
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> you should move the bug upstream
<apachelogger> see what they think about it
<apachelogger> and only if they do not want to ship a udev rule discuss it at ubuntu level
<apachelogger> google suggests other distros are also annoyed by this
<bulldog98> apachelogger: so I should ask udev guys? (are the at freedesktop.org?)
<apachelogger> you should ask kde
<apachelogger> I thought we fixed bug 841181
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 841181 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "package kdm (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/841181
 * bulldog98 goes to bed
<yofel> without the apt term.log that bug is useless
<apachelogger> yofel: checkout the description
<apachelogger> for some reason kdm.config is missing
<yofel> I fear there's not much we can do there
<yofel> that's dpkg erroring out on --purge if a conffile is missing
<yofel> it shouldn't do that IMO
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> where did the file go
<apachelogger> like we had that issue with duplicated removal
<apachelogger> but I think that was 10.10
<yofel> user removed it? or renamed it?
<apachelogger> yofel: you better ask the user :P
<yofel> before upstart override files that was a common way to disable a service
<yofel> ScottK: can you take a look at bug 864651 when you've got some free time? no hurry
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 864651 in natty-backports "Please backport kile 2.1.0-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/864651
<yofel> apachelogger: might as well do that
<apachelogger> afiestas: do you have an idea on bug 779421
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 779421 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "Battery status applet always shows 100%" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/779421
<apachelogger> yofel: bug 786323
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 786323 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "package kdm (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/786323
<apachelogger> yofel: bug 785081
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 785081 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "package kdm (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus script post-removal installé a retourné une erreur de sortie d'état 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/785081
<yofel> jajajaja...
<apachelogger> bug 802102 is the shitz though
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 802102 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "package kdm 4:4.6.2a-0ubuntu5.2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802102
<apachelogger> also not our OS
<apachelogger> !
<yofel> well, that at least has a kdm package version in the report...
<yofel> I guess the others are 4.6.2a too
<apachelogger> yofel: bug 775011
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 775011 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "package kdm (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/775011
<apachelogger> yofel: bug 758124
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 758124 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "package kdm (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/758124
<apachelogger> yofel: bug 731982
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 731982 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "package kdm (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1tmo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/731982
<apachelogger> yofel: bug 728025
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 728025 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "package kdm (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728025
<apachelogger> I think you are now required to do some duping :P
<apachelogger> yofel: bug 711607
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 711607 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "package kdm (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711607
<afiestas> apachelogger: replied to the bug asking for feedback
<apachelogger> gracias
<apachelogger> afiestas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/762593
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 762593 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "battery applet shows incorrect charge level" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> bah, first had a kernel panic, and then had to explain to my dad how one does a photo panorama (in windows no less -.-)
 * yofel brings out a toast for nepomukstorage and akonadi_nepomuk_email_feeder eating up his eeePC's resources
<apachelogger> afiestas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/630458
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 630458 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "Powerdevil unable to control screen brightness on T60p" [Undecided,New]
<afiestas> apachelogger: last one may be fixed in 4.7.2/3 you can backport the fi
<apachelogger> if you point me to it and if it is small enough
<afiestas> the first one (762593) I need some feedback, qdbus --system org.freedesktop.UPower output
 * yofel wonders how to reproduce that kdm issue
<afiestas> apachelogger: better to test it a little bit before 
<apachelogger> so, we should SRU
<afiestas> maybe as an stable update
<afiestas> apachelogger: 5dc645016aa8aaa5ed3b5fde2a5d53405e3ce714
<apachelogger> thx
<yofel> ok, maverick *is* broken
<yofel> natty is not
<apachelogger> fun
<apachelogger> yofel: please dupe up the reports though
<yofel> I'll do so
<apachelogger> afiestas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/474552
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 474552 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "backlight fn keys not working on sony vaio with nouveau driver" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/477828
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 477828 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "When I use Fn+key increase/decrease brightness, Powerdevil brightness OSD is displayed but brightness doesn't change" [Undecided,New]
<afiestas> apachelogger: not kde related, it should befixed somewhere else I think
<afiestas> the last one may be fixed by the sasme commit
<yofel> right, in maverick kdm.postrm removes kdm.conf on purge and after that dpkg tries to do the same
<apachelogger> so we did not SRU it
 * apachelogger thought he asked someone to do that
<apachelogger> :/
<apachelogger> god
<apachelogger> these rotten old bugs do nothing for my nerves
<apachelogger> afiestas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/501824
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 501824 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "battery plasmoid in kde 4.3.85 does not decrease/increase brightness consistently" [Undecided,New]
<afiestas> apachelogger: too old? we need 4.6 testing at least
<afiestas> sice we are using upower now instead of HAL
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: scru you and your xps :P
<apachelogger> afiestas: I wonder if bug 504680 is a driver issue or a krandr one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 504680 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "Blank Screen On Resolution Change" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504680
<afiestas> apachelogger: it may not be, test with 4.7.1 to be sure (I fixed a lot of stuff in that version)
<yofel> bug #634707
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 634707 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu Maverick) "package kdm (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634707
<yofel> apachelogger: there's your SRU that never got done
 * yofel goes duping
<yofel> I'm wondering though why people are getting that with >> 4.6.0a 
<yofel> it's practically impossible, unless dpkg didn't update the postrm
<yofel> did I mention the kwallet backend for python-keyring makes it impossible to use launchpadlib?
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/129697/
<apachelogger> python is such a nice language
<apachelogger> I always start emitting ears of joy when I triage bugs and stumble upon ever so many python tracebacks
<apachelogger> in fact
<apachelogger> I dare someone to cleanup the kdeadmin package's bugs
<yofel> most of them are system-config-printer related?
<apachelogger> there is also plasma plasmoids in pythorn
<apachelogger> top crash0r is veromix of course
<yofel> bug 827407
<yofel> fun
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 827407 in Kubuntu PPA "After upgrade to 4.7 kmail looses mails" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827407
<yofel> apachelogger: btw. do you know where the icon for the activies plasma applet in the plasma widgetsexplorer (cashew -> add widgets) comes from?
<yofel> it's missing
<apachelogger> screenshot plz
<yofel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/823830/+attachment/2265728/+files/activities.png
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 823830 in Kubuntu PPA "Minor Glitches in KDE 4.7.0" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yofel> missing in up-to-date oneiric too
<apachelogger> someone shoudl check out bug 682067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 682067 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Not possible to log out and back in again" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682067
<yofel> and neon in fact
<apachelogger> because I'd close as kmsma
<apachelogger> yofel: I am not sure there is one really
<yofel> ...
<yofel> the widget oviously has an icon itself, shouldn't it just use that?
<yofel> look fooey like this
<yofel> *looks
<apachelogger> >>> grep Icon plasma-applet-org.kde.showActivityManager.desktop 
<apachelogger> Icon=activities
<apachelogger> >>> locate activites.png
<apachelogger> <<< 01:38.28 Mon Oct 03 2011!/usr/share/kde4/services 
<apachelogger> >>> locate activites |grep png
<apachelogger> <<< 01:38.42 Mon Oct 03 2011!/usr/share/kde4/services 
<apachelogger> there is no icon
<yofel> there is a preferences-activities.png which is used by the applet itself
<yofel> guess I'll file an upstream bug later
<apachelogger> yofel: bug 785081
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 785081 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "package kdm (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus script post-removal installé a retourné une erreur de sortie d'état 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/785081
<apachelogger> afiestas: bug 510229
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510229 in sysvinit (Ubuntu) "KDE Power Applet doesn't work at startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510229
<yofel> sysvinit?
<yofel> ah
#kubuntu-devel 2012-09-24
<mikhas> Riddell, can we finally get this into KUbuntu/KDE properly: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=265452#c21 -- with all the dependencies packaged, too, so that Kyle can finally enjoy predictive text?
<ubottu> KDE bug 265452 in widget-misc "onscreen keyboard with word completion feature" [Wishlist,New]
<mikhas> shadeslayer, ^
<shadeslayer> mikhas: looking
<shadeslayer> mikhas: iirc Quintasan was looking into maliit
<mikhas> right
<mikhas> but I never know what the status is
<mikhas> because 1. no one updates the bug report, 2. I have no time to do it myself
<mikhas> (3. I lack the Plasma/KDE specific knowledge for proper integration anyway.)
<shadeslayer> hm, afaik he did have some updates, but will be away this week because he is moving
<shadeslayer> I'll remind him to update the bug report
<shadeslayer> mikhas: emailed him to update the bug report
<mikhas> thanks!
<jussi> shadeslayer: oh shadeslayer, where art thou!!?
 * jussi coughs in shadeslayer's general direction with https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=307302
<ubottu> KDE bug 307302 in contactlist "KTP crashed after attempting to edit a wrongly configured account" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<jussi> shadeslayer: I m able to repeat that bug with no issues.
<jussi> happens everytime
<shadeslayer> jussi: heh, I was playing with my really old laptop and my TV :P
<jussi> shadeslayer: not acceptable, you need to respond to me withing 30 secconds :P :P
<shadeslayer> saw your mail on the telly
<shadeslayer> was going through the bt, but the font is a wee bit small
<jussi> lol
<shadeslayer> otoh reading planet.kde.org and planet.ubuntu.com is such a pleasure
<shadeslayer> jussi: https://www.dropbox.com/s/9p32xopiqmzta5o/IMAG0330.jpg
<shadeslayer> text is blurry in that pic though
<jussi> :D
<shadeslayer> mikhas: the onscreen keyboard on W7 is amazing :O
<jussi> shadeslayer: picture? 
<shadeslayer> sec
<shadeslayer> jussi: I can't reproduce your crash
<shadeslayer> atleast not on 0.5
<mikhas> shadeslayer, it is
<jussi> shadeslayer: you fail
<jussi> shadeslayer: I can reproduce everytime
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> jussi: https://www.dropbox.com/s/655z817nnzut1m4/IMAG0331.jpg
<soee> hi
<jussi> hi soee
<soee> software-center ubuntu-desktop - can i remove safely this ?
<skreech__> soee: I guess
<soee> shadeslayer, 
<soee> upgrade 12.04 => 12.10
<soee> Could not install 'libjbig0'
<soee> The upgrade will continue but the 'libjbig0' package may not be in a working state. Please consider submitting a bug report about it.
<soee> how important is this package ?
<soee> same with libtiff5
<Riddell> soee: how did you upgrade?
<soee> Riddell, followin the website instructions
<soee> abyway looks liek apt-get -f install after upgrade solved the problem
<soee> it install them with :i386
<Riddell> those libraries are being transitioned to new versions, I guess that's not complete yet
<Riddell> but it'll need to be for this week's beta for sure
<Riddell> morning Mamarok 
<Mamarok> morning Riddell :)
<Mamarok> greets from Randa
<Riddell> Mamarok: legs good enough to travel on?
<Mamarok> yes, since quite some time, this is 3 months now already
<Riddell> excellent
<Mamarok> only thing that will bother me for another year or so is going downstairs, can't do the movement right because of the nuts and bolts inside the leg
<Tm_Tr> Mamarok: good to hear you're getting better (:
<Mamarok> Tm_Tr: thanks :)
<Tm_T> Mamarok: going to UDS?
<Mamarok> Tm_T: no, as I didn't get sponsored
<Tm_T> Mamarok: not even Kubuntu-sponsored?
<Mamarok> Tm_T: I didn't make a request for that as I think the money is better spend on developers
<Tm_T> roger
<mah454> Hello 
<mah454> KDE have delay login sound !
<mah454> i must wait for some second (10 - 15 S) for hear KDE login Sound ! 
<mah454> How can fix this problem ?
<Riddell> mah454: #kubuntu for questions generally
<mah454> Riddell: do not answer to my Question ! :(
<valorie> mah454: this channel isn't for user support, sorry
<mah454> ok
<BluesKaj> HIyas all
 * Darkwing waves
<Riddell> Darkwing: I don't support you remember how to generate the .pot files for kubuntu-docs?
<Darkwing> I wrote a script for it...
<Darkwing> it sould be in /scripts
<Darkwing> kubuntu-docs/scripts
<Darkwing> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> yep, got it
<Darkwing> Sorry, I'm back on mobile for a couple weeks.
<ScottK> Anyone have an opinion if these symbol changes are problematic? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/116989540/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-amd64.libdbusmenu-qt_0.9.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<debfx> ScottK: they are harmless
<ScottK> debfx: Thanks.
<debfx> qt3 removal is only blocked by inguma and lsb :)
<ScottK> lsb got uploaded though, right?
<ScottK> And inguma's a removal?
<debfx> nope, lsd-desktop still depends on qt3
<debfx> we should probably file a RM bug for inguma in Debian
<Riddell> dpm: here's the kubuntu docs as they stand including the .pot files starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-docs_12.10.1.tar.gz
<Riddell> dpm: are you able to take the .pot files and get them into launchpad?
<Riddell> or is there another layout I should be giving them to you?
<dpm> Riddell, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1224552/
<dpm> can't seem to be able to download it
<Riddell> dpm: try now
<dpm> Riddell, I can open it now, but I can't find the .pot files
<Riddell> dpm: e.g. kubuntu-docs-12.10.1/docs/hardware/po/kubuntu-docs-hardware.pot ?
<dpm> actually, I can find them, but I've got a question:
<Riddell> what's that?
<dpm> sorry, just a sec, I'm looking at the current 12.04 templates in LP
<dpm> Riddell, so the templates in the tarball seem to match what's on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/kubuntu-docs (I haven't checked them all, though). So I think the layout is fine. So the questions I've got are only: why do we need to upload them manually (i.e. would an upload to precise-proposed not do?)? Why do we need a .1 update of the templates?
<Riddell> dpm: kubuntu-docs is now in universe so I don't think it'll appear automatically in launchpad after an upload
<Riddell> dpm: the .1 is just the version number for the first upload, it's not an update
<dpm> Riddell, ah, sorry, I was reading 12.04.1, my fault
<dpm> all clear now
<dpm> Riddell, we've got a feature to enable universe translations for selected packages in LP. You can simply add the changes required to the package (scroll to the bottom of the page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Universe_Translations_in_LP) and do the upload. Then LP will take care of importing the .pot files. You can have a look at banshee and gnome-panel for packages where we've enabled this feature
<Riddell> dpm: oh interesting
<dpm> Riddell, a caveat: bug 1048556 - but I don't think it affects the docs packages, as the translations need to be fetched manually from LP as usual, and are not shipped in the language packs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1048556 in Launchpad itself "Language pack translations export needs to add universe packages to domain map" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1048556
<Riddell> dpm: ok I'll just do that
<dpm> cool
<dpm> Riddell, let me know when you've done the upload, so that I can accept the templates the first time round in the translations imports queue
<ScottK> debfx: Sorry.  I was confused.  I was mis-remembering the alsa-tools upload as lsb.
<xnox> ScottK: alsa-tools accepted by cjwatson. No lsb upload as far as I can see.
<xnox> And please cherry-pick a patch from debian to drop qt3 depends in lsb, instead of removing it.
 * xnox is not familiar with lsb package at all... maybe ask on #ubuntu-devel ?!
<Riddell> it's not an upstream source, it's mostly a meta package, not something that can be patched as such
<Riddell> dpm_: uploaded
<dpm_> Riddell, thanks, I'll keep an eye on the imports queue and accept them when I see them
<Riddell> oh it'll be in unapproved so I don't know when that'll be
<ScottK> debfx: If you want to go ahead and fix the inguma Recommends in Ubuntu, please do so.  Waiting on Debian is probably pointless.
<ScottK> Removed scim-bridge.
<ScottK> Upload done for libdbusmenu-qt FTBFS.
<debfx> ScottK: well the fix would be package removal
<ScottK> debfx: Oh.  I'll do that then, but I thought it just recommended Qt3.  Is that wrong?
<ScottK> Meh.  Doing.
<debfx> ScottK: it could be fixed but the package is obviously unmaintained
<ScottK> OK.  It's gone.
<debfx> I guess we have to wait for lsb until after the beta release?
<txwikinger> This amazon ad thing.. is that only a unity thing, or does it have an effect on kubuntu?
<debfx> no, that's just a unity dash feature (or anti-feature)
<txwikinger> So it is automatically on if you have unity installed? 
<txwikinger> I mean does it affect anything when you are in kubuntu desktop?
<txwikinger> oh and also.. I think since I upgraded my kubuntu netbook to quantal, I have a guest login... is that automatically added?
<ScottK> txwikinger: Yes.  We switched to light-dm and it came with that.
<txwikinger> Well.. Not sure if I like that.. can you disable it?
<Riddell> txwikinger: yes you can change it in system settings
<Riddell> txwikinger: amazon feature doesn't touch kubuntu, it's part of unity
<txwikinger> Ah found it Riddell.. thanks 
<Riddell> txwikinger: how did you upgrade?
<txwikinger> do-release-upgrade
<Riddell> txwikinger: groovy, any problems?
<txwikinger> Interestingly, I did it with both, my netbook and my laptop.. It seems only to be in the netbook
<txwikinger> Nope not really
<Riddell> excellent
<txwikinger> I already had kde4.9 installed anyway
<txwikinger> So I did not really see a lot of differences
<txwikinger> Oh. yeah.. the quassel issue came up again.. Everytime I upgrade, quassel seem to lose the configuration
<txwikinger> but that seem to be more a quassel than a kubuntu issue
<Riddell> txwikinger: what all configuration?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: re bug 1054084, who uploads it? me and then backporters approve? or someone from the backporters team?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1054084 in Precise Backports "Please backport kmymoney 4.6.3-1 (universe) from quantal" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1054084
<txwikinger> the information where to find the core etc
<txwikinger> Ah.. I see why my laptop is different.. I still run kdm, not lightdm apparently
<micahg> shadeslayer: normally, the backporter uploads/accepts
<shadeslayer> ah ok
 * shadeslayer will wait for someone to upload then
 * micahg wonders why ScottK just marked it as approved vs doing something with it though
<shadeslayer> !find git-import-dsc
<ubottu> File git-import-dsc found in git-buildpackage
<Saviq> ScottK, hey, if you have time, could you please take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-font-family/+bug/744812/comments/53 for a workaround for the Ubuntu Medium fonts and report back on the FFe bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-font-family-sources/+bug/1048600
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 744812 in ubuntu-font-family-sources (Ubuntu Quantal) "FontConfig/Qt stack choke on Ubuntu Medium font meta-data (No medium in Inkscape and too bold in Qt apps)" [High,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1048600 in ubuntu-font-family-sources (Ubuntu Quantal) "[FFe] Restore "Ubuntu Medium" weights in Ubuntu's binary .deb" [High,Triaged]
<Saviq> debfx_, you're probably interested, too
<highvoltage> is there a policy when application don't have icons?
<highvoltage> Rocs doesn't have an icon and it looks pretty ugly in the Edubuntu menus
<highvoltage> would it be ok if we add something that looks more or less appropriate for 13.04 if the upstream authors don't have something yet?
<highvoltage> or maybe we could at least do a call for submissions on their part and co-ordinate that with them.
<highvoltage> I think I just answered my own question in part.
<highvoltage> highvoltage: self-^5!
<Riddell> highvoltage: add one for 12.10 if you can find one
<Riddell> it's just like any other "patch", make sure to send it upstream
<highvoltage> Riddell: it's too late for 12.10 though, isn't it?
<Riddell> highvoltage: it's a bug fix, I'd be all for it
<Riddell> Saviq: ah excellent
<highvoltage> Riddell: ok great, perhaps I could whip something together that looks almost like the one on the wikipedia page on http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graph_theory
<highvoltage> hmm, maybe I could even make the graph spell an "R"
<Riddell> highvoltage: I think graphics/icon.svg is intended to be the icon
<highvoltage> ah! it wasn't there when I looked a few months ago
<Riddell> Saviq: I'm thinking report it upstream then just throw it in the ubuntu package
<Saviq> Riddell, I think it's more or less reported upstream, but that patch won't get upstream
<Riddell> Saviq: why not?
<Saviq> Riddell, 'cause it's a workaround
<Saviq> https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-25814
<Saviq> https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-27301
<Saviq> the real issue is that Qt only has 5 weights, whereas the "industry standard" is 8
<Saviq> so the real fix would be to implement the 8 weights in QFont
<Saviq> but that requires digging in all the backends / platforms
<Saviq> Riddell, unless you think that workaround could get upstream as a temporary measure
<highvoltage> Riddell: so, adding "graphics/icon.svg usr/share/icons/Rocs.svg" will fix that, any objections against doing it like that?
<Riddell> highvoltage: yeah that's fine I guess, might be an idea to check if there's a bug upstream to do it properly
<highvoltage> ok
<sladen> Saviq: it doesn't necessaryily require "digging in all the backends"  The enum is being used to generate a value 0..100 (in the case of Qt);  it's the granularity of that value into buckets on the backend that is sub-optimal (wrong) in the case of FC as the backend
<sladen> There's a few issue.  (a) a Typo x2.  (b) asking for MEDIUM from FC, not REGULAR.  (c) the bucket mapping to/from.  This patch tries to fix the first two, and workaround the third without breaking the API.  And in the other half of the #if/#else provides a more thorough end solution for (c)
<ScottK> micahg: What busy.
<ScottK> Saviq: What's the upstream status of your Qt patch.  Did you ask to have it reviewed?
<Saviq> sladen, yeah, that's true, backends could be fixed on a case-by-case basis
 * ScottK finished reading the backscroll.
<Saviq> ScottK, not really, no, never intended that to get upstream in that form
<ScottK> Not in favor of distro unique 'work arounds' that have no hope of going away.
<sladen> ScottK: anyone in particular?  or just  git blame  the original author (even if we're only going to distro ship it for this cycle)
<ScottK> sladen: Why just for this cycle?  
<ScottK> Unless someone's volunteering to write the correct fix, there's no reason to think it won't be indefinite.
<sladen> ScottK: so that we can get the Enum expanded upstream for Qt 5.1
<sladen> ScottK: the fix is already in that patch, behind  #if/#else  // Uncomment this after the API + Enum is fixed
<ScottK> It'll be a lot more than one cycle before Qt 5.1 is the default Qt for anything.
<sladen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-font-family/+bug/744812/+attachment/3335804/+files/fix_medium_font.diff  <-- 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 744812 in ubuntu-font-family-sources (Ubuntu Quantal) "FontConfig/Qt stack choke on Ubuntu Medium font meta-data (No medium in Inkscape and too bold in Qt apps)" [High,Confirmed]
<sladen> ScottK: I can add more commentage to the patch if it's useful
 * ScottK has to go.  Be back later.
<ScottK> I think more about how we get out of this mess is more imporant.
<highvoltage> ### debian_qt_kde.mk can only be used with packages (originally) maintained by
<highvoltage> ### Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers, please read /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/README
<highvoltage> does that mean I should let one of you guys get this?
<Saviq> sladen, I'll put that patch and more info on the QTBUG
<highvoltage> (filed on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rocs/+bug/1055769 , btw)
<Saviq> hoping for someone to review it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1055769 in rocs (Ubuntu) "[UIFe] Rocs icon not installed by default" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Riddell> highvoltage: no we're not precious, go ahead
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1024402] Text cursor in wrong cell in calligrawords @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1024402 (by Jonathan Riddell)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-09-25
<JontheEchidna> something whispered a sweet-nothing to my MBR sunday morning
<JontheEchidna> on the bright side, the 12.04.1 alternate CD works, as did an upgrade to quantal
<Quintasan> mikhas: ping
<mikhas> Quintasan, pong
<Quintasan> mikhas: You have inquired about maliit packaging, right? I just moved house and I'm currently moving stuff around. The framework packaging is almost done
<mikhas> ok
<Quintasan> I didn't touch maliit-plugins module yet
<Quintasan> framework packaging requires review and it should be ready for inclusion
<mikhas> right, for the plugins, I think it is important to make it work with all the CONFIG+=enable… features
<mikhas> and you might want to get someone who could look over the theming
<Quintasan> I'll keep that in mind. I'll link you to the packaging branches when I'm done
<Quintasan> mikhas: theming?
<mikhas> Quintasan, to make the keyboard look blend into plasma
<Quintasan> Yeah but how does that work in regard with packaging?
<Quintasan> There are some themes that I can package or something?
<Quintasan> Or you're suggesting we get someone to design a theme?
 * Quintasan just woke up and his brain is not working 100%
<mikhas> Quintasan, https://gitorious.org/maliit/maliit-plugins/blobs/master/maliit-keyboard/data/styles/README
<mikhas> Quintasan, well, you will 1) have to add a new styling profile for plasma, 2) make it the default profile when compiling plugins
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> mikhas: In other words we need to have a plasma profile and I need to set it up as the default profile
<Quintasan> not even other words
<Quintasan> I seem to get it
<mikhas> :-)
 * Quintasan bookmarks
<Quintasan> I still have to unpack stuff though
<mikhas> sure, take your time
<mikhas> best to keep the bug report up-to-date
<mikhas> we do this for Kyle ;-)
<pkt> anyone familiar with ubiquity kde frontend? I 'm trying to debug bug #1055967
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1055967 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity kde frontend is broken in current kubuntu "stable" daily builds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1055967
<asac> hi. any idea what happened to twinkle in quantal?
<Daviey> asac: removed due to being dead upstream, following debian bug 673900
<ubottu> Debian bug 673900 in ftp.debian.org "RM: twinkle -- ROM; dead upstream, obsolete components (KDE3/ QT3/ libccrtp1)" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/673900
<Quintasan> yofel: sup with the certifciate?
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://www.hardkernel.com/renewal_2011/products/prdt_info.php
<Quintasan> Did we look at those?
<yofel> Quintasan: should be the same, but I had to restore my server from backup after a disk failure
<Quintasan> Quassel says it changed
<Quintasan> Well, I'll accept it
<Quintasan> I don't think I store any confidental info in my IRC :P
<Riddell> Quintasan: I've not looked at them, what for?
<Riddell> pkt: hmm, drat
<Quintasan> Riddell: I rembember there was discussion if we are ever buying developer boards and if yes then what boards
<jussi> Quintasan: I think a nice shotgun approach would be good...
<Quintasan> jussi: shotgun approach to what? :P
<jussi> 2 of those, 2 of those, 2 of these :P
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> :O
<jussi> Quintasan: dev board buying'
<Quintasan> christ why is this board crashing
<Riddell> Quintasan: I have a pandaboard, having a developer isn't too interesting compared to having an actual tablet or other hardware to run it on
<Quintasan> True that
<Riddell> but of course the problem is knowing if the kernel will run at all
<Riddell> which is what vivaldi have been fighting since april
<Quintasan> Now, find a tablet that has hardware acceleration and works with Kubuntu :D
<jussi> Quintasan: theres a bunch of intel ones :P
<Quintasan> jussi: You sure we can like, install quantal on them and I will have GLES acceleration working?
<jussi> think so, iirc.
<jussi> or at least some version of ubuntu
<Quintasan> That would be like, the device we've been looking for?
<sladen> any idea where I can find "Lars Knoll" on IRC?
<jussi> they are very pretty though..
<jussi> Quintasan: intel isnt quite arm... they are just a standard atom processor 
<Riddell> sladen: lars on #qt-labs, what are you after?
<sladen> Riddell: git blame suggests Jiang Jiang and Lars Knoll
<sladen> Riddell: everything tagged as Lars was just a mass import?
<sladen> Riddell: unless everything tagged as Lars was just a mass import?
<Riddell> I don't know
<pkt> Riddell: hi
<pkt> drat?
<Riddell> pkt: I'm just about to test the beta 2 candidates
<pkt> I see
<pkt> Riddell: did you see the bug I reported?
<pkt> I don't think it needs any further logs, it is deterministic and the only helpful line in the logs is the one I pasted
<pkt> there is also a permission denied error but it is bogus
<pkt> it is for /proc/*/auxv IIRC
<pkt> The real problem seems to be as mentioned, that something is trying to access the session bus while running as root
<tsimpson> to whomever designed ubiquity: you SUCK
<xnox> tsimpson: please use polite tone.
<Riddell> pkt: what's the bug number?
<tsimpson> xnox: can't too many hoops to get it in gdb
<pkt> Riddell: bug  #1055967
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1055967 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "ubiquity kde frontend is broken in current kubuntu "stable" daily builds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1055967
<xnox> tsimpson: debug-ubiquity. Plus why would you want gdb for a pure python app.... I have no clue.
<xnox> tsimpson: debug-ubiquity at the kernel boot prompt.
<tsimpson> xnox: because the crash is not in python
<xnox> also not sure what gdb has to do with ubiquity desing.
<tsimpson> and I'm not in an installer
<xnox> tsimpson: than it's not ubiquity, but just a regular live-session of ubuntu/kubuntu/whatnot
<Riddell> pkt: drat, you're right
<pkt> Riddell: to the extent of my abilities I would be happy to help fix this problem
<tsimpson> xnox: nope, running "ubiquity" is certainly ubiquity :)
<xnox> tsimpson: try different cd boot options (esc at boot splash) and see how far you get.
<xnox> tsimpson: ubiquity-dm != ubiquity
<Riddell> this didn't happen on the images I tried on friday
<xnox> by default it launches ubiquity-dm desktop environment with a greeter, but you can bypass it to boot into live session if you press esc at the boot splash and choose to....
<pkt> Riddell: this is good info because it narrows it down
<pkt> we only need to figure out what changed between friday and monday then
<pkt> especially in core kde that would affect ubiquity
<xnox> Riddell: you tried precise-daily images on friday, correct? (but is not in quantal)
<xnox> Riddell: you tried precise-daily images on friday, correct? (bug is not in quantal)
<pkt> yes it is precise, not quantal
<tsimpson> xnox: I'm not on a live session, or an installer, I'm running "ubiquity" from an install. and I'm not talking about the UI, I mean the design of the software
<xnox> tsimpson: ubiquity is not meant to be launched from normal/installed system.
<xnox> =/
<tsimpson> xnox: yes, I know
<xnox> the same reason why udebs were not meant to be installed on the normal install.
<xnox> you will have more luck launching it in a vm or lxc container/chroot.
<tsimpson> I am in a VM
<Riddell> pkt, xnox: mm no, I'm trying quantal images
<Riddell> xnox: logs on bug 1056079
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1055967 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #1056079 ubiquity kde frontend is broken in current kubuntu "stable" daily builds" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1055967
<pkt> If I remember correctly this bug has happened again in the past
<pkt> and some tricky code was added to save user ids and such
<pkt> you can see the comments in kde_ui.py
<pkt> unfortunately I didn't have time to debug it more
<pkt> (to see why these protection measures fail)
<tsimpson> seems that it's missing the DBus session address in the environment
<pkt> tsimpson: it looked to me more like that it is trying to access session bus from code running as root
<pkt> but exactly where it is doing this I didn't have time to figure it out
<tsimpson> in the KApplication constructor
<pkt> wasn't this fixed?
<pkt> I thought it was doing a trick with saving its "rootiness" and becoming user before this constructor
<pkt> for this reason
<pkt> It is really great that you guys are looking into this in any case
<pkt> I will try to join the fun after lunch
<tsimpson> apparently, it's failing again
<Riddell> hum, I'm pretty stuck for ideas on how to investigate this
<Riddell> weird that it should affect both precise and quantal at the same time
<pkt> so it affects quantal as well?
<pkt> I haven't downloaded the quantal daily (not much bandwidth here)
<Riddell> yes
<pkt> do you think colin watson would be interested
<Riddell> I expect so
<pkt> I think he was the one that fixed the similar problem the previous time
<Riddell> there was a dbus security update recently in both precise and quantal
<pkt> aha
<pkt> this could well be it
<pkt> essentially ubiquity was exploiting a loophole
<pkt> I wonder how this could be verified
<pkt> maybe if we installed newer dbus in 12.04.1 livecd and see if ubiquity breaks?
<xnox> ubiquity-dm is the thing that starts dbus before lauching QtCore to pain the wallpaper
<xnox> s/pain/paint/
<kubotu> xnox meant: "ubiquity-dm is the thing that starts dbus before lauching QtCore to paint the wallpaper"
<Riddell> yeah the problem goes away using the previous build of dbus packages
<pkt> at least this gives a clue :)
<Peace-> hi
<pkt> The essential question is whether the thing ubiquity was doing is legitimate (so the problem is the dbus fix) or not (which means ubiquity needs rewrite :P)
<xnox> and since it didn't break != kubuntu images, maybe there is something different in the default user setup?
<pkt> I think it is just because the gtk frontend somehow didn't need this trick
<pkt> maybe "KApplication" is too much for something like an installer and it should be written on top of just Qt instead
<pkt> but I doubt this will work for LTS
<Peace-> Riddell: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAB1whqH9n8
<Riddell> Peace-: that's what we do for the default plasma set up in kubuntu
<Peace-> well i did the snippets for plasma Riddell
<Peace-> it was funny 
<pkt> I think the "right fix" for precise is to take back the dbus patch
<pkt> and fix the 2-3 vulnerable applications instead
<pkt> (spice, xorg, etc we don't have pam_systemd I think)
<pkt> reducing the functionality of dbus without warning doesn't look like LTS material
<pkt> Btw, I can also confirm this for precise,
<pkt> I installed the latest libdbus on top of 12.04.1 livecd
<pkt> and boom goes ubiquity ...
<pkt> It makes sense if you read what the patch is doing
<Riddell> mm
<pkt> In debian that patch for CVE-2012-3524 wasn't accepted I think
<ubottu> libdbus 1.5.x and earlier, when used in setuid or other privileged programs in X.org and possibly other products, allows local users to gain privileges and execute arbitrary code via the DBUS_SYSTEM_BUS_ADDRESS environment variable.  NOTE: libdbus maintainers state that this is a vulnerability in the applications that do not cleanse environment variables, not in libdbus itself:... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-3524)
<pkt> note the last phrase ;)
<Riddell> 12:48 < mdeslaur> Riddell: they said that, and then decided that the best fix would be in libdbus itself
<Riddell> 12:49 < mdeslaur> Riddell: this is an upstream patch, if you don't fix it now, you'll have to fix it soon when the new dbus hits
<Riddell> says the security guy who added the patch
<pkt> I see
<pkt> The 100% right fix should probably be to have the parts of ubiquity that run as root in a different process
<pkt> this way there would be no such dbus-related mess
<pkt> but for precise would this be possible?
<dpm> Hi Riddell, all kubuntu-docs templates have now been approved in LP. Do we have someone who'll take care of fetching the translations from LP and reuploading the package with them on the translation deadline day?
<Riddell> dpm: I'll do it if Darkwing isn't back online by then
<dpm> cool, thanks Riddell
<pkt> In my personal kubuntu derivative I will solve this problem for now in the livecd-building code I think
<pkt> I will install with "old" dbus and I will let the upgrade during the install to bring the new one
<pkt> this seems like the easiest workaround
<Riddell> pkt: what's your derivative?
<pkt> Riddell: it is an educational project
<pkt> it is like a framework for building ubuntu flavors starting from seeds
<pkt> without need for debian-cd or ubuntu-cdimage that make my eyes bleed :P
<pkt> I only use live-helper from debian
<pkt> Of course this means no alternate cds for me right now but I don't care
<pkt> I already have some code at http://github.com/squibbylinux but it is in a very alpha state right now
<pkt> In the beginning I thought that the ubiquity bug was my own fault and this ate 1 day from my time :P
<pkt> The example distribution is based on kubuntu because I love KDE and the work you guys are doing in kubuntu :)
<yofel_> shadeslayer: ^
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> pkt: I can most likely help
<shadeslayer> looking at your live build stuff
<pkt> shadeslayer: cool :)
<pkt> the live-build patches are just bug fixes
<pkt> I tried to get them to ubuntu but nobody cared :P
<shadeslayer> actually, I'm not sure what you're trying to accomplish, so reading the backlog first :)
<shadeslayer> and you want live-build patches upstreamed in debian
<shadeslayer> there's #live-build on OFTC
<pkt> no
<shadeslayer> ugh, I mean, #debian-live
<pkt> I think they are already in debian
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<pkt> I 'm just basing my work on precise so I backported
<shadeslayer> ahhh
<pkt> What I 'm trying to accomplish
<pkt> is to build a livecd that is as close to official kubuntu (at first) as possible
<pkt> but without debian-cd / ubuntu-cdimage
<shadeslayer> fairly simple
<shadeslayer> :)
<pkt> only with live-helper
<pkt> and after this is done
<shadeslayer> yeah, I've accomplished that for quantal
<pkt> I can start changing stuff :P
<pkt> cool, do you have your stuff somewhere?
<shadeslayer> yes, but it's a private repo at the moment :P
<pkt> I see, no problem
<shadeslayer> sec
<shadeslayer> pkt: you want ubuntu-defaults-builder
<shadeslayer> that has a nifty helper script that uses live build
<pkt> I tried this one first
<shadeslayer> ah ... and?
<pkt> https://github.com/ubuntu-gr/ubuntu-defaults-el-gr
<pkt> I got disappointed
<pkt> too many bugs and limitations to fight against
<pkt> So I decided to just copy the interesting parts
<shadeslayer> nope, what I meant was : /usr/bin/ubuntu-defaults-image
<shadeslayer> look at that
<pkt> Yes, this is what I did
<pkt> I got the interesting parts from that script
<pkt> the "build" you see in squibby-build
<pkt> and the stuff under auto/
<pkt> are inspired from this code
<shadeslayer> oh .. I just customized it to my requirements a bit
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> https://github.com/squibbylinux/squibby-build/blob/master/squibby-builder/build < this right?
<pkt> yep
<shadeslayer> sed -i "s/^\\(LB_SYSLINUX_THEME=\\).*/\\1\"kubuntu-$SUITE\"/" config/binary < is wrong
<shadeslayer> oh wait, not it's not
<shadeslayer> ok, looks fine
<shadeslayer> pkt: what's the issue with building from that script?
<pkt> it is because ubuntu-defaults was meant for ubuntu
<shadeslayer> you also want to set some things like PROJECT=kubuntu
<pkt> why so?
<pkt> it isn't used anywhere
<shadeslayer> it is :D
<pkt> you forget that I don't use the ubuntu-defaults scripts
<shadeslayer> ahhh you completely used your own auto/config
<pkt> yep
<pkt> I wanted something very simple to build upon
<shadeslayer> pkt: and you're building in a precise chroot/precise install ?
<pkt> shadeslayer: yes
<pkt> After I get the basics working, I will add some complexity back again
<pkt> like support for PROJECT
<pkt> because a friend of mine wants to use it for Greek schools
<pkt> and they use ubuntu and gnome-fallback instead of KDE
<pkt> but as they say "first make it work"
<shadeslayer> thing is, ubuntu-defaults-builder has some things that are needed to build stuff .... and you might have missed something vital
<shadeslayer> what I did was to add a project in auto/config and then set my PROJECT var
<pkt> Well, I have a working livecd right now
<pkt> so I don't think I missed anything
<pkt> I even have some of the functionality from cdimage
<pkt> if I missed something it must be fairly minor
<shadeslayer> ok ... so ... you need my help with?
<pkt> I don't know, maybe you have things that I 've missed
<pkt> the main things missing right now
<pkt> are EFI support
<shadeslayer> ah
<pkt> and making a package list automatically starting from the seeds
<pkt> i.e., hacking germinate output into a package list
<shadeslayer> right, for seeds, you want to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement
<pkt> I 'm also building a version of wubi but this is also pretty trivial job
<shadeslayer> but the gist of it, everything in live will end up on the live cd but not on the install
<pkt> mainly search/replace because wubi has hardcoded its distros
<shadeslayer> everything in desktop will end up on the install
<pkt> yes, I got this about live and desktop
<pkt> I already have the package lists
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<shadeslayer> cool
<pkt> just for now I built them manually
<pkt> I just need to automate this
<pkt> In general it is going well, I have no complaints :)
<shadeslayer> ok, in order to generate the meta package, look at kubuntu-meta
<pkt> yes
<shadeslayer> it has a update script that you can run
<pkt> I have squibby-meta :)
<shadeslayer> which is what I do for my meta package
<pkt> it is in the repo you saw
<shadeslayer> ah looking
<pkt> I have a ppa for all these things
<pkt> and for the seeds
<shadeslayer> looks good
<shadeslayer> yeah, that's what I do
<pkt> I prefer git so I keep them at github
<pkt> but I have bzr branches because germinate likes them
<pkt> and they just pull from git automatically
<shadeslayer> right
<pkt> (I like launchpad)
 * shadeslayer has everything on github as well
<pkt> great :)
<shadeslayer> EFI support is fiddly
<Darkwing> dpm, Riddell, I'll be online by then and I'll get that done. 
<Darkwing> Riddell: Thanks for getting those up.
<pkt> shadeslayer: I think it shouldn't need much
<dpm> awesome, thanks Darkwing
<pkt> I already know how to set up qemu to test it
<Darkwing> dpm: Not a problem. :D
<pkt> shadeslayer: so, it is basically a little hacking in the "binary" stage I think
<shadeslayer> kinda, afaik the ubuntu images have a efi/ folder
<pkt> yes
<pkt> so the problem is basically to include that as well
<shadeslayer> so you can extract that folder and put them in your binary includes
<shadeslayer> and it'll land up on your ISO
<pkt> yes, essentially that's it 
<shadeslayer> however, I'm not sure if that even works
<pkt> we will see
<shadeslayer> atleast it didn't work on my Macbook Pro
<pkt> hmm I think EFI for macs is different
<pkt> this is why there is a different image for them right?
<shadeslayer> aye, but that doesn't really work :P
<shadeslayer> the way I do it is to make a efi/boot folder on my USB
<pkt> I don't care Macbooks :P
<shadeslayer> then loop over the ISO
<shadeslayer> and boot that
<shadeslayer> needs a special partitioning scheme and what not
<pkt> I see
<pkt> I would happily leave this for later
<pkt> at first, Qemu PC is my target
<shadeslayer> yeah, I don't recommend putting EFI boot as your priority ;)
<pkt> There would be no point
<pkt> Large part of the motivation is to teach in my LUG how a distro is being put together
<shadeslayer> as for WUBI, from what I remember, the config script had a SUBPROJECT variable
<shadeslayer> and you could set SUBPROJECT=wubi and it worked
<pkt> So, if I focus on such details it would be a distraction
<shadeslayer> but WUBI was not a priority for me, so I didn't look into it much
<pkt> Yes, it is not a priority for me either
<shadeslayer> :)
<pkt> First is to fix this annoying ubiquity issue
<shadeslayer> which is?
<pkt> so that I can have "version 0.1" :P
<pkt> just a sec to find the bug ID
<pkt> bug #1055967
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1055967 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Quantal) "ubiquity kde frontend is broken in current kubuntu daily builds" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1055967
<pkt> This one
<shadeslayer> ahh ok
<pkt> "Luckily" it isn't a problem with my scripts :P
<shadeslayer> can't find a session bus
<shadeslayer> how odd
<pkt> we traced it
<pkt> It is the last dbus update that causes it
<shadeslayer> yeah, a bit odd that it doesn't find the sessions bus :)
<pkt> It isn't odd
<pkt> The problem is that the dbus security update
<pkt> it essentially forbids using libdbus if you are seteuid
<shadeslayer> well it's a bug, but why did dbus doesn't have a session bus
<shadeslayer> ahh ok
<pkt> It has a session bus
<shadeslayer> but doesn't allow you to access it
<Riddell> pkt: cjwatson asks about testing this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1226425/
<pkt> it is ubiquity's problem for running kde code via sudo :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<Riddell> pkt: but I couldn't get it to work, are you able to test it?
<pkt> Riddell: I can try, but I will need 10-20 minutes
<Riddell> please do
<shadeslayer> w00t, I get to be a crew member at UDS
<pkt> Riddell: why is the patch for ubiquity-dm?
<pkt> it doesn't work when I call ubiquity from terminal either
<pkt> does ubiquity-dm run in this case?
<Riddell> pkt: ubiquity-dm runs from the live cd
<pkt> yes I 'm using a live cd to test
<Riddell> to start X and the initial use of ubiquity
<pkt> first it breaks at ubiquity-dm
<pkt> but then if I go to desktop
<pkt> and call ubiquity from there
<pkt> it breaks again
<pkt> so I 'm thinking that the problem is not just in ubiquity-dm
<Riddell> yes, I agree
<xnox> see ubiquity-wrapper and the funky way sudo is used when running under kde.
<xnox> and related comments.
<pkt> Riddell: I tried to test in any case by making ubiquity-dm the default-display-manager
<pkt> but this doesn't work
<pkt> when I disconnect I get kdm
<pkt> I will try to build a livecd with the patch
<shadeslayer> !find cairo.h
<ubottu> File cairo.h found in fltk1.3-doc, ggobi, glabels-dev, gnash-doc, gnuplot-doc, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good-doc, gstreamer1.0-plugins-good-doc, guile-cairo-dev, ipe, libcairo-ocaml-dev (and 21 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=cairo.h&mode=&suite=quantal&arch=any
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php/kded-appmenu?content=153882&PHPSESSID=0752e1424180bef0b9f467bf04053917 < top comment
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah we should get it packaged, it'll probably replace agateau's menu stuff at some point
<shadeslayer> aye
<shadeslayer> I kind of like my menu's that way
<shadeslayer> except in some apps where I don't use a menu at all
<shadeslayer> *sigh*
<Riddelll> shadeslayer: why the long sigh?
<shadeslayer> source files without headers
<shadeslayer> license headers I mean
<shadeslayer> why the extra 'l' :P
<shadeslayer> now my brain keeps saying Riddellllllll
<highvoltage> scumbag brain.
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddelll> it's so I don't get confused with Riddell 
<shadeslayer> ah :)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [744812] FontConfig/Qt stack choke on Ubuntu Medium font meta-data (No medium in Inkscape and too bo... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/744812 (by Francois Thirioux)
<genii-around> A fellow in #k wants to contribute as a developer, anywhere particular i should point him at?
<Tm_T> here in general I suppose
<n0ti0nis> hello
<Riddelll> hi n0ti0nis 
<Tm_T> welcome (:
<n0ti0nis> I'd like to contribute as a developer, I suppose a I need a mentor :)
<n0ti0nis> Thank you! :)
<Riddelll> n0ti0nis: what kind of stuff are you into?  we need packagers, testers, writers, coders etc etc
<n0ti0nis> Mainly I'm a developer, I know few things on packages, but I'm here to learn
<n0ti0nis> I know Python, C++, C, C#, PHP
<n0ti0nis> I love QtCreator of course :D
<Riddelll> n0ti0nis: first thing is to hang around here, this channel is where most of the devel chat happens
<n0ti0nis> ok
<n0ti0nis> is there a tasks list for beginners?
<Riddelll> there are bugs http://goo.gl/ESmab  and features http://goo.gl/ZGGJP
<Riddelll> today I'm looking at a very fiddly and annoying bug with the installer ubiquity and sudo passing environment variables
<pkt> me too ...
<pkt> sorry for taking so long with the testing btw
<n0ti0nis> interesting
<pkt> yes, join the fun :P :)
<n0ti0nis> :D
<Riddelll> n0ti0nis: there's packages that need updated, owncloud-client would please Blizzz 
<n0ti0nis> uh I'll look at it
<pkt> Riddelll: FWIW colin's patch doesn't seem to help
<pkt> it seems ubiquity-dm now dies just there is no dr konqui
<pkt> so it stays with a black screen at boot
<Riddelll> pkt: yeah I reach the same conclusion
<pkt> it is just so nasty
<pkt> even if we read the code
<pkt> it seems to me no amount of messing with uids can help
<pkt> because the CVE patch doesn't include only the code for "mutilating" libdbus when seteuid
<pkt> it also includes advanced code to detect if you are really seteuid or not
<Riddelll> pkt: yeah all the stuff with uids in ubiquity is horrible
<Riddelll> I have ubiquity running now by converting it from a kde app to a qt app
<pkt> but now that the detection is strong I think that all this trickery became useles
<pkt> yes
<pkt> this is what I think the solution would be
<pkt> at least this way there won't be as much dbus stuff happening behind your back
<Riddelll> not very satisfying but.. yeah
<pkt> I think there is a reason the gtk interface is gtk and not gnome
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> that statement makes no sense to me
<pkt> I would expect the same type of problem would happen with gnome as well
<pkt> but I could be wrong as well, I don't know its internals well
<pkt> The problem is libraries/support code doing d-bus calls as part of their initialization
<pkt> for a process that wants to run as root this is not so nice
<pkt> switching from KApplication to QApplication saves from this problem
<pkt> shadeslayer: does it make a little more sense now?
<n0ti0nis> owncloud needs libopts25 libqt4-core libqt4-gui ntp, by the way everythinf seems fine
<shadeslayer> pkt: not really :P
<pkt> ok then maybe I 'm just talking nonsense out of frustration :P
<shadeslayer> or maybe it's because I'm a bit sick and am just having difficulty trying to understand what you're trying to say ;)
<Riddelll> n0ti0nis: it's an old version we have in the archive
<pkt> shadeslayer: we have a problem with the ubiquity kde interface
<pkt> it is written in python (like rest of ubiquity)
<shadeslayer> ok ....
<pkt> like every kde application it uses KApplication class
<shadeslayer> right
<pkt> when we construct our KApplication it forces us to be running as root
<pkt> (because it won't let us become root later)
<pkt> but
<BluesKaj> , stuff to do for a while , BBL
<pkt> As part of its initialization, there are calls to the session bus
<pkt> and this causes the grief
<pkt> at least this is roughly how I understand this
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<Riddelll> it's even more complex because it gets root through sudo then drops back to user again
<shadeslayer> @_@
<pkt> yes, but this is just trickery
<Riddelll> this trickery confuses the various security mechanisms
<pkt> it is trying to "hide its rootiness" in an attempt to deceive libdbus
<pkt> and that worked until now
<shadeslayer> how does the gtk stuff do it?
<pkt> gtk is just a windowing toolkit not a desktop environment
<pkt> so it doesn't do session bus calls behind your back in general
<pkt> same as qt
<shadeslayer> well ... what I meant was ... how does ubiquity-frontend-gtk do it?
<shadeslayer> i.e access dbus
<Riddelll> it doesn't
<pkt> because gtk doesn't access dbus behind your back
<pkt> it doesn't have to do this trickery
<shadeslayer> oh ... so why does the kde installer need to access dbus?
<Riddelll> it doesn't
<pkt> KDE itself is doing this
<shadeslayer> ahhh
<Riddelll> KApplication does it
<shadeslayer> gotcha
<Riddelll> as part of its normal self register on startup stuff
<shadeslayer> right
 * shadeslayer has to go for about a hour
<shadeslayer> cya
<pkt> cya
<pkt> now that libdbus uses the kernel to understand if you are root or not, no amount of uid saving will trick it
<pkt> does KApplication really, really need these session d-bus calls?
<Riddelll> here's my quick incomplete version http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kde_ui.py
<Riddelll> I'm out for a couple of hours
<Riddelll> if pkt or n0ti0nis or anyone fancies getting rid of the kde classes in that it would be good
<Riddelll> else I'll look at it when I get back
<pkt> cool
<pkt> I won't be able to look at it now, but if you are not done by tomorrow I can try to help
 * ScottK considers causing some trouble.
<ScottK> There we go.
<ScottK> http://skitterman.wordpress.com/2012/09/25/desktop-search/
 * yofel is tired and needed a moment until he got that :D
<yofel> ScottK++
<yofel> and I'm off to bed - good night
<xnox> ScottK: funny in a 'Ha-ha' way =) good joke, but needs a little more context, a punch line and pictures of kittens.
<xnox> =)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-09-26
<shadeslayer> I am sick, probably won't be around till Friday
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^
 * valorie {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} ScottK
<shadeslayer> ScottK: haha
<Riddell> shadeslayer: rest well
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: get well soon
<shadeslayer> thx :)
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw
<Riddell> beta 2 candidates for the testing
<soee> is there something more than in my current updates ? :)
<Riddell> soee: there's install images and precise -> quantal upgrades to test
<yofel> upgrades went fine here yesterday
<yofel> are the images usable now?
<yofel> (i.e. is that dbus bug fixed?)
<Riddell> yofel: yes
<yofel> ok
<Riddell> or worked around depending on your point of view
<Riddell> oh but amd64 is oversized
<Riddell> why does one language take up so much space?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Riddell> Quintasan: did you ask for flight bookings?
<Riddell> balloons: no LVM install tests on desktop CDs?
<yofel_> apachelogger: what happened to you wanting to update the lightdm theme background?
<yofel_> if that's still possible
<apachelogger> randa happened
<yofel_> ah ok
<ScottK> agateau: It would be really nice if you could keep track of what Cedric Bellegarde is doing on p-w-menubar so we can figure out what, if anything, we need to do in "R" to sync up with what he's doing upstream now that it's apparently going to be getting there.
<agateau> ScottK: I gave him the maintenance of plasma-widget-menubar, so you can consider him the new upstream
<ScottK> agateau: I know, but you know what we have already, so it'd be nice if we could get written down what work needs doing for us (not asking you to do the work, just help us figure out what it is).
<ScottK> I don't know how much he knows about the distro changes we have.
<agateau> ScottK: which distro changes are you referring to?
<ScottK> We had a patched Qt.  I guess we don't anymore?  
<agateau> no, the patch has been upstreamed
<agateau> i think the only remaining patch I made which has not been upstreamed is the one for sni-qt
<ScottK> Once p-w-menbuar is in KDE proper we need to upstream the plasma-netbook layout, but that's a separate issue.
<ScottK> And sni-qt is unrelated to p-w-menubar.
<ScottK> I guess maybe what we have to do is "nothing".
<agateau> I think so
<ScottK> Does libdbusmenu-qt go away at some point?
<ScottK> I'm reading his last post on kde-core-devel and it seems like there are some dependency changes at least.
<agateau> I don't think it is going away, but maybe I haven't read this post
 * agateau checks mail
<agateau> oh
<agateau> GMenuModel is indeed a replacement for libdbusmenu
<agateau> I thought this plan had been trashed, but it seems it has not
<ScottK> Is that a joint Gnome/Canonical implementation or another Canonical only one?
<agateau> so yes, when this lands libdbusmenu-qt will probably go away
<agateau> It has been done by Ryan Lortie, depends only on glib and is hosted in glib git repos, so I'd say joint
<agateau> for a change :)
<ScottK> OK.  That's progress.
<ScottK> The message indicator is now unmaintained, right?
<agateau> right
<agateau> I am still officially the maintainer, but I am not working on it :/
<balloons> Riddell, how's the kubuntu cases coming? the lvm and encryption stuff should be integrated today
<francisco_t> Hello, Can anyone tell me what is the progress on this bug.  I am a designer and want to use Krita with the new kubuntu . I know they were working on a solution but dont know if they will be able to fix it for 12.10 release. https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=307322
<ubottu> KDE bug 307322 in general "Krita crashed on opening "Settings > Configure Krita"" [Crash,Resolved: upstream]
<Riddell> balloons: well I posted the desktop images and kubuntu active, I didn't bother with the alternates since I hope we can stop caring about them now
<Riddell> francisco_t: new one to me.  what version of kubuntu is it?
<balloons> Riddell, yes, up to your flavor of course :-) For ubuntu, they are retited
<balloons> *retired
<balloons> however, there are some migrated cases for them if desired
<Riddell> Quintasan: you're flying from berlin?
<francisco_t> Riddell: the bug is in quantal beta 1. Here is the other bug report: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=306479
<ubottu> KDE bug 306479 in general "Krita crashed when opening Preferences dialog" [Crash,Resolved: duplicate]
<Riddell> francisco_t: works fine for me, have you done a dist-upgrade recently?
<yofel> that has llvm in it's backtrace, maybe you need unity in kvm to test?
<Riddell> hmm unity?
<Riddell> francisco_t: are you using unity?
<yofel> not sure, just wondering why llvm would matter for us
<Riddell> openctl as used in krita uses it
<Riddell> or opengtl
<francisco_t> Riddell: Im not using unity. My last update was 19-9-2012... I will try to update now
<Riddell> francisco_t: fancy reporting a bug on launchpad?
<Riddell> anyone object to stopping the alternate CDs?
<ScottK> Did we get good tests on the live CDs?
<francisco_t> Riddell: Ok
<Riddell> ScottK: well I have but I never trust my own testing
<ScottK> Maybe I can do some testing tonight or tomorrow.
<ScottK> I'd like to be really confident before we stop the alternates.  I don't object to not testing them or not releasing them with the beta though.
<Riddell> yeah sensible
<francisco_t> Riddell: the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra/+bug/1056946
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1056946 in calligra (Ubuntu) "Krita crashed on opening "Settings > Configure Krita"" [Undecided,New]
<Quintasan> Riddell: I do not think I've got a response yet
<Quintasan> Riddell: Though I haven't been able to check mail, unpacking stuff since I moved
<Riddell> Quintasan: you have
<Riddell> Quintasan: flying from berlin tegal
<Riddell> which seemed curious
<Quintasan> Makes sense.
<Quintasan> Riddell: Where I live (Lubin) it's closer to go to Wroclaw or Berlin to the airport
<Quintasan> That said I moved to Wroclaw for uni and there is an airport here.
<Riddell> Quintasan: seems close enough to make it possible to just get a train
<Quintasan> train to where?
<Riddell> Quintasan: to copenhagen
<Quintasan> hue
<Quintasan> That would
<Quintasan> be
<Quintasan> well
<Riddell> I'm just guessing but it's what I'd look into
<Quintasan> Riddell: I forgot to ask, travel and accomodation and food is covered or I need to take care of food by myself?
<Riddell> Quintasan: same per diem as canonical gives I'd say
<Riddell> although i'm yet to work out how to get it to you
<xnox> Riddell: I looked at trains to copenhagen from london. The trains were twice more expensive than easyJet
<xnox> (budget airline in Europe)
<xnox> and a hell of a lot quicker =)
<Riddell> xnox: yeah, less practical from Edinburgh
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1056494] libqt4-network should have libssl in its depends list @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1056494 (by Marco Cimmino)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [744812] FontConfig/Qt stack choke on Ubuntu Medium font meta-data (No medium in Inkscape and too bo... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/744812 (by Francois Thirioux)
<sladen> ScottK et al.  re: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,35591   Upstream are happy to take the patch (with the comments moved into the commit log, and #if/#else removed)
<sladen> ScottK: at what point does that pass the "upstream" requirement for Kubuntu patches;  This would be against 5.0 upstream
#kubuntu-devel 2012-09-27
<apachelogger> Quintasan: where is maliit?
<apachelogger> also plasma-active-malii
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also ^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also if you don't have time remind me like on monday or something
<ScottK> sladen: Since there's no 4.9, 5.0 will have to do.
<ScottK> libqtgtl FTBFS fix uploaded.
<ScottK> libkolab FTBFS uploaded.
<ScottK> (fix for)
<ScottK> I think ktorrent just needs a retry.  I asked doko for it.
<pkt> I have another (small this time) issue with ubiquity's kde frontend
<pkt> in the timezone page, in the tooltip
<pkt> I see the current time and then gibberish
<pkt> it looks like a codepage problem (I guess it would show the city name in Greek)
<pkt> is it possible to point me to the relevant code to see how to fix this?
<Riddell> pkt: the timezone widget is in ubiquity/frontend/kde_components/Timezone.py
<Riddell> in lp:ubiquity
<Riddell> but that is used by the page ./ubiquity/plugins/ubi-timezone.py
<Riddell> and much of the data comes from debian-installer
<pkt> who do you think is setting the codepage of the tooltip text?
<pkt> could it be just a bad Qt default?
<Riddell> Qt will presumably default to utf-8
<Riddell> but then I'd imagine d-i uses utf-8 too
<Riddell> so it's a strange one
 * Riddell breakfasts
<pkt> ok I will look into this more
<pkt> my suscpicion is that there is a latin-1 default hidden somewhere
<tsimpson> QString defaults to ascii/latin1 for raw strings
<pkt> hmm
<pkt> but what is the "raw string" in this case?
<tsimpson> in the python case, it should be any str object
<pkt> I see
<tsimpson> 'print QString('\xa3').toUtf8().data()' gives back '£', and \xa3 the the Latin-1 for £
<tsimpson> ^in python
<pkt> so I should check in the python code to see if there is any "dummy" str -> QString conversion?
<tsimpson> it's a place to start
<pkt> indeed, thanks tsimpson :;)
<pkt> :)
<tsimpson> it maybe a quicker way is to put QtCore.QTextCodec.setCodecForCStrings(QtCore.QTextCodec.codecForName("utf8")) somewhere early in the code
<pkt> yes, this looks like a good idea as well
<Riddell> pkt: this issue happens when installing in greek language?
<pkt> Riddell: yes
<pkt> but I 'd guess it would happen in other languages as well like e.g., Russian
<pkt> those with non-latin alphabets
<Riddell> hi mparillo, how do you fancy redying things to beta 2?
<mparillo> Riddell: You mean creating the draft announcement? The skeleton wiki?
<Riddell> checking over https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PrecisePangolin/Beta2/Kubuntu for beta 2 updates
<Riddell> bonus points for adding a section with ubiquity LVM and crypto partitioning
<Riddell> readying a story on kubuntu.org
<Riddell> and I have a pretty picture that can be used on the kubuntu.org front page with some editing
<xnox> _Precise_ ???? Beta2 was released a while ago.....
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> mparillo: this one :) https://wiki.kubuntu.org/QuantalQuetzal/Beta2/Kubuntu
<xnox> well there is also 
<xnox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Beta2
<xnox> and it does mention LVM
<xnox> (the kubuntu section)
<Riddell> I know, I added it :)
<xnox> =))) touche =)))
<Riddell> but those technical overviews are pretty dry, the kubuntu announce pages shouuld be more readable, and form the basis for the final announce on kubuntu.org
<Riddell> mparillo: what do you think of this http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-quantal-quetzal.png ?
<mparillo> Wow, really fancy. 
<Riddell> we need someone good with graphics to expand it into something to replace http://www.kubuntu.org/files/12.04-lts-banner3.png
<mparillo> I am no graphics guy, and today may be crazy at my day job (early morning here). When is Beta-2?
<Riddell> mparillo: this EU evening
<Riddell> so just do what you're able to
<mparillo> I will try and thank you for offering.
<Riddell> Quintasan: nudge, remember to get back if you want that flight, your booking is holding up afiestas' and agateau's booking
<vprints> hi guys :)
<vprints> have You noticed that 12.04.2 daily installer crashes upon startup?
<vprints> i tired to install debug packages but it didn't ind any so i can't provide specific info right away :D
 * tazz waves at vprints 
<vprints> 0/
<vprints> any suggestions how i should proceed?
<vprints> how are You doing tazz? :)
<tazz> vprints, just work and stuff... It must be getting cold up there by now. I am afraid I have not used daily installer so I wont be able to comment.
<tsimpson> vprints: it's known https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1055967
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1055967 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "ubiquity kde frontend is broken in current kubuntu daily builds" [Critical,In progress]
 * xnox ponders when to upload precise SRU
<vprints> aha, sorry, searced but didn't find
<vprints> my bad
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<shadeslayer> whoo ... coming to UDS  for sure now :D
<mikhas> shadeslayer, see you there ;-)
<shadeslayer> likewise
<pkt> tsimpson: thanks a lot :)
<pkt> you nailed the ubiquity codepage problem :)
<tsimpson> nice
<pkt> By putting QtCore.QTextCodec.setCodecForCStrings(QtCore.QTextCodec.codecForName("utf8")) 
<pkt> at the top of Timezone.py
<pkt> no more gibberish :)
<pkt> Riddell: can you commit this ? :)
<pkt> The problem is now reported as LP: #1057485
<pkt> so that it won't be forgotten hopefully :)
<shadeslayer> pkt: please tag the bug with kubuntu
<shadeslayer> and nominate for quantal
<pkt> how do I do this?
<pkt> sorry, I found it :)
<mparillo> Beta-2 News Item created but not published: https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/1210-quantal-quetzal-beta-2-out
<pkt> shadeslayer: apparently I think I don't have the authority to nominate for quantal
<pkt> but at least I tagged as kubuntu
<shadeslayer> okay, let me do that for you
<pkt> thanks :)
<mparillo> Does this section need to come out? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/QuantalQuetzal/Beta2/Kubuntu#Calligra_Suite I think the Calligra Suite was removed (at least it was for me).
<mparillo> All that is left is Kexi and Krita (as noted here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Beta2#Kubuntu )
<shadeslayer> pkt: done, Riddell will have to approve it though
<pkt> it is ok I think he will :)
<Riddell> bug 1057485
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1057485 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity-kde codepage problem in Timezone map (Timezone.py)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1057485
<Riddell> pkt: cool thanks
<Riddell> pkt: I can do that, although if you want to do it properly you can make a bzr branch and push that to launchpad for me to merge
<Riddell> for something this simple that's just extra hassle but it might be interesting incase you need to do it in the future
<pkt> yes, but I think it is too small a change to be worth all this boureaucracy
<pkt> no worries
<pkt> I 'm sure I will have better things to send your way in the future ;)
<tsimpson> oh, I thought I should mention, in case anyone has bzr errors on committing, cia.vc is dead so you'll want to disable that commit hook
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: are you sure ?
<shadeslayer> I thought someone took up maintenance?
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: http://cia.vc/ 
<tsimpson> seem to have ruined atheme.org too
<shadeslayer> aha, I see, it seems like we have the other  bot that uses commit filters in #kde-in 
<ScottK> shadeslayer: esr to the rescue - http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=4607
<Riddell> gosh haven't heard from him in ages
<Saviq> sladen, ping
<Riddell> sladen was last seen in the red light district of the Netherlands (NSFW https://secure.mech.cx/images/area_61/19.through_the_looking_glass/P9270996.JPG )
<ScottK> Riddell: Not safe for human eyeballs.
<sladen> Saviq: pong
<ScottK> Riddell: (not sure how closely you read the backscroll) Last night I took care of several of the Kubuntu FTBFS.
<Riddell> ScottK: yeah thanks for that
<Riddell> ScottK: libmsn still to do?
<ScottK> I didn't do that one.
<Riddell> pkt: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/ubiquity.png  I see no bug
<Riddell> I think that's running in greek
<pkt> for some reason it is not 100% in Greek
<pkt> the PM should be "μμ"
<Riddell> pkt: what version have you been testing?
<pkt> I 've been testing my derivative, but it should be same with official kubuntu in this
<pkt> χμμ, maybe kubuntu also doesn't localize enough
<pkt> this is why this bug hadn't been noticed
<pkt> in any case the string should be UTF-8 in the tooltip not latin-1 so the fix should be committed
<pkt> I think the reason kubuntu shows the string as "PM" is that it starts with english locale
<pkt> (I mean, in official kubuntu ubiquity starts with english locale)
<pkt> while in my version it starts with greek locale
<pkt> thus the bug was revealed
<pkt> Riddell: ^^
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm doing a test build of kbruch on armhf to see if I can replicate that problem from the rebuild.
<mparillo> Riddell: I posted, but did not publish the news item. I noticed there is still Calligra suite here: Does this section need to come out? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/QuantalQuetzal/Beta2/Kubuntu#Calligra_Suite I think the Calligra Suite was removed (at least it was for me). Want me to replace it with either Kexi or krita?
<ScottK> There should be some mention of LO too.
<ScottK> But kexi/krita is good.
<Riddell> mparillo: yeah please
<Riddell> pkt: adding that line to TimeZone.py just stops the step from being loaded, so presumably it's causing an error somewhere, is it working for you?
<mparillo> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/QuantalQuetzal/Beta2/Kubuntu#Calligra_Suite now shows screen shots of kexi and krita and the text refers to them (only briefly).
<pkt> Riddell: yes, it shouldn't do this
<pkt> Riddell: could there be a typo or something that is causing the problem?
<pkt> Riddell: the only thing this line should do is set the default codec to UTF-8 for QString and only for this widget
<pkt> For me it works fine
<Riddell> pkt: can you attach a patch to that bug?
<pkt> sure, you will have to wait a little though
<mparillo> I noticed the URL for the feedback page is: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/QuantalQuetzal/Beta1/Kubuntu/Feedback
<mparillo> Do we need to clone it to say Beta2, or just leave as-is?
<Riddell> mparillo: yeah Copy the one from beta 1
<pkt> Riddell: I was the one who made the typo :S
<pkt> the bad aspects of having to use different machines all the time
<pkt> QtCore.QTextCodec.setCodecForCStrings(QtCore.QTextCodec.codecForName("utf8"))
<pkt> this is the correct line like tsimpson suggested
<pkt> I will correct in the bug comments as well
<mparillo> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/QuantalQuetzal/Beta2/Kubuntu/Feedback created and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/QuantalQuetzal/Beta2/Kubuntu#Feedback now points there.
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1057578] Vulnerable against "CRIME" attack @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1057578 (by Felix Geyer)
<debfx> maybe we should just disable building qtwebkit from qt4-x11 on arm*
<debfx> I imagine the number of qt assistant users on arm is near 0
<Riddell> debfx: the compile error is in qtwebkit in qt4-x11 ?
<debfx> I think so
<debfx> it blows up the buildd now so LP doesn't provide any logs
<Riddell> ouch
<Riddell> makes it scary that the qtwebkit package might do the same
<Riddell> debfx: but yes I'd be for that if it's what it takes, are you volunteering or just thinking out loud?
<debfx> Riddell: I'll do the changes
<Riddell> you rock :)
<pkt> Ok, I also attached as a patch, apologies for the typo in the initial suggestion
<konqui> Hi, I assume the iso on beta 2 on the iso testing site is likely to be the beta 2 release?
<Riddell> konqui: I assume so too
<Riddell> konqui: but testing always welcomed
<konqui> Riddell: There won't be an alternate image for 12.10?
<Riddell> konqui: we're not planning one, LVM and encrypted partitioning can now be done from ubiquity
<Riddell> do you have a use case for it?
<konqui> Riddell: Well I normally prefer is as personal preference especially on slower systems but its not a big deal
<konqui> I can always use the mini iso if I really want a similar experience anyways
<konqui> The main concern though is especially with the Kubuntu releases Ubiquity has ocasionally crashed
<konqui> On the whole removing the alternate image is probably worth it as most people don't use it and it can reduce testing I guess.
<ScottK> Also Ubuntu has already removed their alternate, so we'd be stuck dealing with the entire thing to maintain.
<pkt> hmm, just yesterday there was a guy in #kubuntu who had to use alternate
<pkt> because of nvidia
<pkt> from my point of view it would be easier to drop alternate since it can simplify the cd building scripts a lot
<pkt> if minimal can do the same things as alternate can then it would be alright I guess
<konqui> If you ask me the way alternate installs the OS is ideal but many won't agree especially since its more complicated and "ugly"
<pkt> in what sense the way alternate installs the OS is ideal?
<konqui> But if Ubuntu dropped alternate it makes complete sense for Kubuntu to do the same
<pkt> because you can configure it more?
<konqui> pkt: Yes and it installs .deb packages and can be used as a represitory
<BluesKaj> konqui, well I for one am glad the alternate install is available , due to hardware that prevented the livecd from booting 
<pkt> especially for bad graphics hardware I 'd guess
<konqui> BluesKaj: In fact between 6.10 and 7.10 Ubuntu live would not boot on my old computer due to its monitor. But alternate worked and needed some editing to get the installed version working
<BluesKaj> it was ati onboard x200 
<Riddell> how's this? http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-12.10-beta-banner.png
<pkt> it looks nice :)
<konqui> Riddell: Cool but a bit inconsistent with the web site
<Riddell> konqui: how so?
<BluesKaj> konqui, I had a really old scrapyard rescued system for my linuxbox that i installed 6.10 , and it was a bit slow but everything installed ok . :) 
<konqui> Riddell: I don't think it matches the panel with the icons that well but then again even the current banner doesn't
<debfx> yay, proper display management in KDE: http://www.progdan.cz/2012/09/display-management-in-kde/
<konqui> Riddell: Certain aspects of the website do look a bit dated like the screenshots and the circles background but the website does the job. kubuntuforums.net is looking nice though  
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1057578] Vulnerable against "CRIME" attack @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1057578 (by Felix Geyer)
<Riddell> konqui: some parts of the website can't be updated except through a sysadmin request, and they usually don't bother to process our requests for ages so it's often too frustrating to do
<Riddell> debfx: that afiestas is a useful chap
<Riddell> I'm off out for a few hours, if beta 2 gets published before I return please do tick the publish box on https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/1210-quantal-quetzal-beta-2-out anyone with access
<mparillo> On: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuantalUpgrades/Kubuntu should I change Beta 1 to Beta 2, or should we wait until Beta 2 is released?
<konqui> Since 12.10 seems to have nothing much over 12.04, why the increased image size?
<mparillo> I see Beta-2. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/quantal/beta-2/
<mparillo> Anybody object to me releasing the news item (https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/1210-quantal-quetzal-beta-2-out) and updating the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuantalUpgrades/Kubuntu to say Beta-2?
<mparillo> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/1210-quantal-quetzal-beta-2-out is live and on the http://www.kubuntu.org/ home page
<Tm_T> mparillo: from my POV the fact that image is on the server doesn't mean it's released
<skaet> ScottK, Riddell - announce is out now.
<mparillo> So, I was 23 minutes early? Sorry.
<yofel_> mparillo: there is usually a mail to ubuntu-announce@lists.ubuntu.com when it's out
<yofel> skaet: is that ^ the right place to watch or do we have something more official?
<skaet> ubuntu-announce is where it goes.   I've hit send, so its coming through the system now.
<skaet> if not there yet.
<Riddell> banner updated https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/content/homepage
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org  rather
<Riddell> hmm, not sure my artistic skills are quite first rate there
<yofel> Riddell: according to firefox here, /files/kubuntu-12.10-beta-banner.png doesn't exist
<Riddell> ug
<Riddell> ok reverted
<Riddell> sigh, that website is so broken
<yofel> saw the banner for a short moment on www-admin, not too bad if it wouldn't be hidden
<debfx> hm why do we have kexi on the image? how is that useful without the rest of calligra?
<Riddell> debfx: incase you want to have a local database
<debfx> why would I want that?
<debfx> is it necessary to rescue the amarok database in case it decides to screw it up again? ;)
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: I think I will attack Muon bashers with a blue foam wacky noodle 
<JontheEchidna> :P
<sreich> i think it should be red
<claydoh> There are some who were unaware that we also have the package manager in addition to the Software Center
<claydoh> wonder  how widespread that is, and if we could make that more, um, discoverable
<JontheEchidna> that's probably because the Software Center is accessible from Kickoff's Computer tab,
<JontheEchidna> so users don't ever go looking for it in the "System" folder, where they could find the package manager too
<JontheEchidna> but then it'd be harder for people who really only ever want to use the Software Center to find it...
<JontheEchidna> hrm...
<claydoh> I know, it does
<claydoh> sreich: why red?
<sreich> because it's different than the color you chose ;p
<sreich> and i feel like some bikeshedding. haven't had any of that in a while ;-)
<claydoh> Ok. red it is :)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-09-28
<endless1239> hello all
<endless1239> Question
<endless1239> I am interesting in becoming doing kubuntu packaging, which guide would be best to read pertaining that
<c2tarun> can anyone please tell me how to checkout/fetch a project using its git URL inside Kdevelop4? 
<pkt> I noticed that in ubiquity kde frontend some strings are not translatable
<pkt> e.g., in PartAuto.py
<pkt> I think I can fix those, but I need some guidance in what to do with the ones in .ui files
<pkt> how are the strings in .ui files in ubiquity becoming translatable?
<Riddell> pkt: I think there's a route that goes over all the strings and translates them
<pkt> Riddell: there is "debconf updatepo" if you mean this
<pkt> but I 'm asking something different. How do strings in .ui files become translatable
<pkt> in python code I see get_string() used
<pkt> but in the .ui files what is the equivalent?
<Riddell> should be in translate_pages() and translate_widgets() in kde_ui.py
<Riddell> text = self.get_string(name, lang, prefix)
<Riddell> "name" is the widgetName which matches the name of the string needed in debconf
<Riddell> but there's a bunch of special cases there for various widgets which don't do that
<pkt> hmm I see, maybe this is the problem then
<pkt> at least this gives me a starting point :)
<apachelogger> !find media9.sty
<ubottu> File media9.sty found in texlive-latex-extra
<pkt> ok so it seems that one case the reason for untranslatable strings is that get_string() needs to be defined
<pkt> (ubiquity/frontend/kde_components/PartAuto.py)
<pkt> and in others it is just missing debconf templates
<Riddell> does it not work at all there?
<pkt> yes, pyflakes says it is undefined
<pkt> when I copy&pasted the implementation it works
<pkt> (I mean when I copied the implementation of get_string() to this file it works)
<Riddell> surely it would cause a bracktrace if it was undefined
<pkt> it wasn't being ran
<pkt> for this reason
<pkt> it was commented out
<Riddell> mm
<pkt> thus the strings stayed untranslatable
<pkt> you can check yourself in ubiquity/frontend/kde_components/PartAuto.py
<pkt> the versions with get_string() are commented out and have a TODO on top
<pkt> these are 2 of the 5 untranslatable strings
<pkt> the other 3 were just missing templates I think
<pkt> I will test it in a few minutes
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Riddell> hi
<shadeslayer> hi Riddell
<shadeslayer> and everyone 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: feeling better?
<shadeslayer> a bit, my eyes still hurt from looking at the screen :P
 * shadeslayer wil most likely be back to work till tomorrow
<BluesKaj> ok guys , can you settle a small debate , ...is kde 4.9.1 in the regular repos now  or does it still require the backports?
<shadeslayer> still requires backports for Precise
<shadeslayer> It will never make it into the archives because we only release bug fix updates for precise
<konqui> shadeslayer: Can you look at my problem in 12.10 while shutting down that I mentioned in #kubuntu, against which package should I report that bug?
<konqui> When sutting down from menu , the screen gets blurred, if I click somewhere the blur vanishes and I can use the system as if no shutdown was done, however if I press enter while the screen is blurred it shutsdown.
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> konqui: I believe that the shutdown dialog is not shown
<shadeslayer> are you using some 3rd party plasma theme?
<konqui> shadeslayer: No I'm using air of course
<shadeslayer> konqui: this should appear ideally ( different theme ) : http://i.imgur.com/FZo95.png
<shadeslayer> can you check if kde-workspace is installed?
<konqui> shadeslayer: Its installed, I got the dialogue on 4.9.1 on precise. I installed quantal beta 2, all updates and only vlc, google-chrome and aptitude installed.
<shadeslayer> that's ... odd
<konqui> And also, I have customised lightdm and changed its background in system settings if that could be related
<shadeslayer> konqui: can you logout, switch to a tty, mv .kde .kde_bak , login and try shutting down
<shadeslayer> ( the mighty google suggests it might be a config issue )
<konqui> Hmm I'll try
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1058058] webkit ftbfs on armel and armhf @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1058058 (by Matthias Klose)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1058058 in webkit (Ubuntu) "webkit ftbfs on armel and armhf" [High,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> hmm ... who's coming to UDS from the US?
<konqui> shadeslayer: Same issue
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<konqui> But I just noticed that I see the dialog if desktop effects are turned off
<shadeslayer> ohh
<konqui> Now tried with desktop effects on and logout effect off and it works. Strange as it worked on 12.04 with 4.9.1
<shadeslayer> Martin might have a idea
<shadeslayer> but he's not around
<shadeslayer> konqui: #kwin would be the best place since it's a kwin component
<shadeslayer> s/component/issue
<shadeslayer> bbl
<int_ua> What's the debug package for /usr/bin/plasma-desktop ?  I have it crashed but cannot find the debug package. I'm using Kubuntu Backports PPA
<tsimpson> int_ua: should be kde-workspace-dbg
<int_ua> tsimpson: Thanks, looks like the right one. 870 Mb... =(
<tsimpson> yeah, it's more than just the plasma debugging stuff
<shadeslayer> most likely pulls in qt dbg and what not
<int_ua> yeah, it is
<tsimpson> it may be >800MB, but just think of those lovely full stack traces! :)
<shadeslayer> ^
<shadeslayer> In the end, it's going to be worth ut
<shadeslayer> *it
<int_ua> let's hope so :)
<int_ua> BTW, it's reproducible. If anyone has xchat, try minimizing it to tray multiple time really fast
<int_ua> s/time/times/
<kubotu> int_ua meant: "BTW, it's reproducible. If anyone has xchat, try minimizing it to tray multiple times really fast"
<int_ua> xchat and Kubuntu Backport PPA anyone?
<shadeslayer> do I *have* to install xchat :(
<int_ua> tsimpson, shadeslayer: Nope, /usr/bin/plasma-desktop still don't have the debug symbols
<int_ua> but a lot of other libs disappeared from the list
<int_ua> oh, and the second one is /usr/lib/kde4/plasma_applet_menubar.so
<int_ua> so I guess we'll need xchat + menubar + Backports
<tsimpson> I don't think there are any debugging symbols for plasma-widget-menubar
 * int_ua is sad
<int_ua> So what should I do, tsimpson?
<tsimpson> get the best trace you can for now I suppose
<tsimpson> either that, or grab the source and compile yourself, without stripping
<shadeslayer> int_ua: should I be minimizing to the systray?
<micahg> there are debugging symbols for that, you need the ddebs.u.c repository
<tsimpson> micahg: doesn't work with PPAs
<micahg> ah, yeah, right
<shadeslayer> works just fine on Neon btw
<int_ua> yes, to the systray, clicking on the icon in the systray
<int_ua> Neon?
<shadeslayer> yeah, working fine 
<shadeslayer> Project Neon :)
<tsimpson> !neon
<ubottu> Project Neon provides set of daily builds of KDE and releated modules | See https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon | More support in #project-neon
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> We're so awesome we now have a factoid? Cool!
<int_ua> How unstable is it?
<shadeslayer> int_ua: it's basically packages from git
<shadeslayer> installed to /opt/project-neon
<shadeslayer> see the link :)
<int_ua> so it's like nitroglycerine
<shadeslayer> prettymuch
<tsimpson> dangerous, sure. but so much FUN to play with!
<int_ua> ok, trying to report with current backtrace
<shadeslayer> actually, tbh, I've never had a crash with Neon
<shadeslayer> unless I screwed my code :P
<int_ua> =D
<int_ua> I have to leave, is this channel logged?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<int_ua> thanks again
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1053166] 4:4.8.3+dfsg-0ubuntu1 ftbfs on armel/armhf @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1053166 (by Matthias Klose)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1053166 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Quantal) "4:4.8.3+dfsg-0ubuntu1 ftbfs on armel/armhf" [High,Fix released]
<yofel_> tsimpson: plasma-widget-menubar has debugging symbols in plasma-widget-menubar-dbgsym - read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<ScottK> !ninjas | 4.9.2 tarballs available.
<ubottu> 4.9.2 tarballs available.: Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger, yofel
<Riddell> golly
<Quintasan> quite
<bulldog98_> anything done for 4.9.2? 
<Quintasan> I just got back home from uni stuff
<Quintasan> bulldog98: Feel free to take something. I'll make a tea and start something too
<yofel_> do we have a known working version of the upload scripts?
<Quintasan> Did we ever have upload scripts?
 * Quintasan never seen them
<yofel_> you weren't around for a while ^^
<Riddell> search debfx's kubuntu-automation
<debfx> if it's not working it is certainly fixable
<yofel_> debfx: the packages dropped kde-sc-dev-latest, so the deps need to be bumped individually
<yofel_> I've got some script snippets somewhere that I used for the rebuild, give me a minute
<shadeslayer> KDE 4.9.2? has that even been tagged yet?
<yofel_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~yofel/+junk/rebuildstuff/files
<debfx> shadeslayer: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-release-team&m=134885176923212&w=2
<shadeslayer> wait what
<yofel_> is kde-packagers now officially deprecated? I only saw it as I'm on the release-team ML as well
<shadeslayer> why was that not released to kde-packagers?
<yofel_> and ignore it most of the time
<Riddell> I guess the new guy who posted that doesn't even know about kde-packagers
<yofel_> shadeslayer: upstream has the opinion that packagers are part of the release team, so should read their ML as well it seems
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> that's one more ML I get to subscribe to, yay
<yofel_> what Riddell said probably too, new name to me at least
<shadeslayer> well .. I've worked with Torgny before
<shadeslayer> he setup build.kde.org to use my old laptop as a build save
<yofel_> hehe
<shadeslayer> unfourtunately, it died
<debfx> yofel_: so we need a hardcoded list of build-deps to bump? :/
<yofel_> debfx: well, it's the list that kde-sc-dev-latest had - i.e. the former yellow packages on our wiki. If you've got a better idea I'm open for suggestions
 * shadeslayer waves fist at KNotify
<yofel_> I couldn't think of anything else that wouldn't produce false-positives
<yofel> which reminds me..
<debfx> yofel_: right, having to keep these in sync is what I don't like
<bulldog98> btw how to get that kubuntu-automation working?
<yofel> I think we need to review the build-deps and check whether all actually have a versioned build-dep right now
<yofel> some packages just relied on kde-sc-dev-latest I believe
<debfx> yeah, that's what it's for
<Riddell> I should have added versioned build-dep wherever kde-sc-dev-latest was used
<debfx> bulldog98: it's still a bit experimental, lack of documentation is one issue
<yofel> I think you missed some things like libksane or so in some cases. Not sure, I just took a quick look at the control files when I was writing my rebuild script
<yofel> although, those have good ABI management so shouldn't even break
<debfx> what I'm worried about is stuff like #ifdef VERSION >= XZ
<yofel> good point
<bulldog98> where is our packaging gone?
<bulldog98> I can’t find kde4libs bzr branch
<yofel> lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ ?
<Riddell> it's called kdelibs
<yofel> and use kbzr
<bulldog98> ah right to long that I haven’t build a package
<Riddell> but it's best to do it en-masse
<bulldog98> do we have a new automation for that?
<Riddell> throw them all into the ninjas PPA and wait for it to compile and use debfx's script to parse the output
<Riddell> that's what some part of kubuntu-automation did I think
<bulldog98> Riddell: hm kgetsource isn’t working anymore and I don’t know why
<bulldog98> Riddell: link to the script please
<Riddell> shadeslayer did the 4.9.1 update so he should know all about it :)
<Riddell> debfx's stuff is in https://code.launchpad.net/~debfx/+junk/kubuntu-automation
<yofel> anyone who does use the script please put some documentation on the ninja pad
<Riddell> http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas
<yofel> debfx: did you fix the version parsing?
<debfx> yofel: I think so, testing right now
<yofel> bulldog98: please wait until he's done ^
<shadeslayer> hm?
<shadeslayer> I did the backport update
<debfx> grrr
<debfx> all the branches still have UNRELEASED in the changelog
<debfx> apachelogger: ^
<bulldog98> debfx: run sed over it?
<yofel> he'll still have to checkout all ~100 of them...
<yofel> and if that wasn't enough, kdegames will add ~40 
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> and I do believe that there's a high chance that some entries might not have been released
<shadeslayer> so you'll have to be carefull with the sed
<yofel> just limit sed to the first line
<shadeslayer> yeah
<bulldog98> btw why do I get Permission denied (publickey) after running python kdesc-package-names 4.9.2
<bulldog98> I mean I can ssh into that maschine
<ScottK> probably wrong username then.
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://i.imgur.com/NXOGi.jpg
<debfx> of course the date in the changelog is wrong too ...
<shadeslayer> lawl
<yofel> shadeslayer: wannahave :D
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://theprofoundprogrammer.com/store
<bulldog98> ScottK: it’s sftp
<yofel> debfx: I personally am not particulary happy with the dch behaviour in quantal :(
<ScottK> Still need the right username.
<shadeslayer> yofel: only 10 USD xD
<shadeslayer> plus 5 USD shipping I guess
<debfx> yofel: has it changed?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: runtime error is also good
<debfx> updating the date before uploading a package seems useful to me
<yofel> debfx: simple 'dch' does not edit the date, you need to run 'dch -r' to "finalize" an entry which will update the date
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: my favorite one is http://i.imgur.com/NYKQ8.jpg
 * yofel NEVER uses -r
<bulldog98> hm ScottK how does debfx has to change that line subprocess.Popen(["sftp", "-b", "-", "ftpmaster.kde.org:/home/ftpubuntu/%s/%s/src/" % (stability, version)], stdin=subprocess.PIPE, stdout=subprocess.PIPE)
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: good one
<yofel> bulldog98: ftpubuntu@ftpmaster ?
<yofel> or you'll need to set it in .ssh/config
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: set your username in ~/.ssh/config
<shadeslayer> something like : Host bazaar.launchpad.net
<shadeslayer>     User rohangarg
<debfx> ah yes I have all my usernames configured in the ssh config
<ScottK> bulldog98: What they said.
<bulldog98> debfx: please change that so nobody has to make configs^
<bulldog98> ScottK: hm ok
<shadeslayer> uh ... why?
<debfx> sooo, anyone feels like syncing our branches with the archive? :)
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: hm or at least document it :P
<shadeslayer> debfx: grunt work :(
<yofel> debfx: guess I could script something
<ScottK> bulldog98: fix it in your .ssh/config.  It'll save you grief later.
<bulldog98> ScottK: done
<shadeslayer> or well ... something like pull-lp-source foobar; cp -aR foobar-4.9.1/debian foobar/
<shadeslayer> bzr commit and bzr push :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: I won't mind if you want to do it ;P
<yofel> aand don't forget to tag
<debfx> yeah except for packages where there are additional changes staged in the branch
<shadeslayer> debfx: that's what I'm concerned about
<yofel> -.-
<yofel> true
<shadeslayer> are there any changes staged?
<debfx> I don't know
<ScottK> You'll need to look at the diffs
<shadeslayer> blergh
<debfx> would be good to parse bzr status to make sure only the changelog is different
<bulldog98> debfx: I have added a README for kubuntu-automation get it from lp:~bulldog98/+junk/kubuntu-automation
<yofel> could we maybe just make kubuntu-automation be owned by kubuntu-packagers?
<bulldog98> or that
<bulldog98> debfx: you changed the arguments of ['pull-ninjas-source', '-d', 'analitza', 'quantal'] it should be the other way around
<debfx> why is that?
<debfx> ah, the version in kubuntu-dev-tools doesn't support -d yet?
<bulldog98> sorry the -d is obsolete, cause it tells me: Usage: pull-ninjas-source <package name> <release name>
<bulldog98> debfx: yep
<debfx> bulldog98: ok, should be fixed now in dev-tools
<bulldog98> hm also the tool complains if a path already exists like upload
<tsimpson> yofel: -dbgsym isn't generated for PPAs
<yofel> tsimpson: plasma-widget-menubar isn't in any of our PPA's
<yofel> so unless he uses a widget from somewhere else, he uses the archive package
<tsimpson> hmm, so you're right
<bulldog98> Riddell: how many partitions have you tried to add for testing #1038522 ?
<bulldog98> s/#/bug #/
<kubotu> bulldog98 meant: "Riddell: how many partitions have you tried to add for testing bug #1038522 ?"
<Riddell> bulldog98: not enough I guess
<bulldog98> hm for me it crashes with around 10 partitions
<Riddell> yeah that's about what the bug reports say
<bulldog98> Riddell: maybe you should free about 10G and create there partitions o mass
<bulldog98> :P
<genii-around> I'm getting an odd thing with the task manager since yesterday. The left-most item on the tray will suddenly be overlaid onto the right-most item. The spot the left item used to occupy is blan but the same width as if it was still there. I was trying to get a screenshot but of course when I open ksnapshot for instance, they all rearrange on the bar again.
<yofel> genii-around: I was getting that since like KDE 4.6 - I think there's even a bug for it somewhere. Today I use the icon only taskmanager
<yofel> genii-around: kde bug 302905 at least, possibly others
<ubottu> KDE bug 302905 in widget-taskbar "Task Manager Widget shows icons superimposed and in wrong locations" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=302905
<genii-around> Ah,OK
<yofel> genii-around: mine is kde bug 290598
<ubottu> KDE bug 290598 in widget-taskbar "taskbar entries sometimes slide wrongly when an application is closed" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=290598
<genii-around> Guess I'll switch to the icon-only taskmanager too then. 
<zahig> I've been having an issue with the netbook interface on Kubuntu 12.10.  Plasma Netbook crashes when I try to switch from Search and Launch to Page one.
<zahig> Has anyone seen something similar?
<shadeslayer> if you have a backtrace, please report it on bugs.kde.org
<shadeslayer> if not, get one
<zahig> I've failed to get a backtrace.  I'll try again to see if I can get it to fail with an error.
<shadeslayer> you most likely need the debug symbols :)
<zahig> Which packages do I need for the debug symbols?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ping
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: tired pong
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: You've got an NVidia card?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I have another laptop that has one
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: quantal on it?
<shadeslayer> but not on my work machine
<shadeslayer> nah, Windows 7
<shadeslayer> :P
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> christ
<Quintasan> can't boot into x with nvidia driver
<Quintasan> nouveau is known to be broken and I can't reinstall straight to quantal
<Quintasan> !#!%@!
 * Quintasan goes back to trying
<shadeslayer> well .. uh ... dual graphics?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: use Precise
<shadeslayer> quantal and X is horrible shit for me as well
<shadeslayer> precise is buttery smooth
 * yofel has quantal + nvidia running just fine
<yofel> Quintasan: what's broken in nouveau this time?
<Quintasan> yofel: Dunno, refuses to go to lightdm
<Quintasan> whines something about buffers
<Quintasan> should work on my gfx card
<Quintasan> but it doesnt
<Quintasan> :P
<yofel> great -.-
<yofel> tried nomodeset?
<zahig> My plasma netbook crash now reported to bugs.kde.org per shadeslayer's request. https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=307553
<ubottu> KDE bug 307553 in plasma-netbook "Plasma Netbook crashes on switching Activity Pages" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
#kubuntu-devel 2012-09-29
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Qt3 is removed as of the next publisher run.  \o/
<ScottK> (since you filed the bug, I figured you get the ping).
<ScottK> debfx: ^^^
<konqui> KDE 4.9.2 is likely to be in the final release for quantal I presume?
<ScottK> Unlikely.
<Riddell> apachelogger, Mamarok: how was randa?
<Riddell> Quintasan: nudge, flights?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'm pretty sure I sent your agent a mail the Berlin one is good
<Quintasan> Let me check
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> Still in Outbox
<Quintasan> wtf
<shadeslayer> !find autoreconf
<ubottu> Found: dh-autoreconf
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: kmail?
<shadeslayer> <3 dh
<Mamarok> Riddell: great, we managed to do a lot of stuff
<shadeslayer> !find glib-gettextize
<ubottu> File glib-gettextize found in libglib2.0-dev, libglib2.0-doc
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: :)
<Riddell> hmm, I'm wondering what options are for owncloud in 12.04?  upstream is complaining that 3.0 is old and unsupported and has security issue and we should upgrade it to 4.0 or 4.5
<jussi> Riddell: what are the downsides of 4 or 4.5? lack of testing? 
<Riddell> right, we don't normally do full upgrades in released ubuntu versions
<jussi> ahh yes, 12.04, read wrong
<Riddell> I'm wonder if putting 4 into backports and just removing the one from release is the right answer
<Riddell> how does kubuntu.org/content/homepage look?
<Quintasan_> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> Quintasan: hi
<Quintasan> Riddell: The event ends at 1st november in the evening, right?
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes Thursday evening
<Quintasan> I'd rather go back on the 2nd then.
<Quintasan> Since the end usually marks the party, right?
<Riddell> that's what I would expect you to do
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> Quintasan: that's not what you asked for?
<Quintasan> I think I did I'll just send one more email asking him to arrange that
<Riddell> Quintasan: you said what day the event was on in your e-mail to him, he'll care what day you need to fly on
<Quintasan> Riddell: the travel to airport fee is refundable or I have to invest it myself?
<Quintasan> >The event takes place at Bella Centre, Copenhagen, Denmark from 29th October to 1st November 2012.
<Riddell> Quintasan: it's refundable if I can work out a way to get it to you
<Quintasan> Copypasta from UDS site
<Quintasan> and my proposed flight is on 28th
<Quintasan> Riddell: I think there is a train from Wroclaw to Berlin so that would be cheaper than the bus I used to get to Budapest
<Riddell> Quintasan: tell him what days you want to fly on
<shadeslayer> Riddell: omg a blue bird is eating the logo
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that's a quetzal!
<Quintasan> I just sent another mail asking if he could arrange it so that I depart the next day, the departure date to Denmark was fine, the trip back was on the 1st Nov 14:40 for some reason
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> jussi: I just pushed per contact notifications into ktp master, now I'll start work on password protected jabber rooms
<jussi> shadeslayer: YOU ARE AWESOME
<jussi> shadeslayer: ++
<shadeslayer> L(
<shadeslayer> :)
<mparillo> kubuntu.org/content/homepage looks great. I think the grey reflects the KDE SC 4.9 greys. When I click on the big grey 12.10 box, the link still takes  me to: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-release
<pkt__> Riddell: hello, remember the problem I mentioned with untranslatable strings?
<pkt__> This patch is my fix so far
<pkt__> pastebin.ubuntu.com/1250077
<pkt__> With this and the corresponding Greek translation of those 5 messages I see everything in Greek during the install
<shadeslayer> jussi: art thou coming to UDS?
<jussi> shadeslayer: unsure, unlikely at the moment.
<shadeslayer> oh
<jussi> shadeslayer: not only do I not have sponsorship (didnt ask), Im already pushing my "voluntary time away from finland" with my australia trip
<shadeslayer> you're going to Australia? :D
 * shadeslayer would like to go to Australia just to watch the toilets swirl the other way
<jussi> swirl? 
<jussi> toilets dont swirl, except in the US...
<jussi> we have normal toilets.
<jussi> draining the bathwater... well thats different ;P
<shadeslayer> that's what I meant :P
<mparillo> http://www.snopes.com/science/coriolis.asp
<BluesKaj> another fallacy debunked :)
<Riddell> pkt__: ooh cool
<shadeslayer> mparillo: so it's a ... myth? :O
<BluesKaj> yup. a myth gor sure
<BluesKaj> for
<mparillo> I am not 100% certain, but I tend to trust snopes. The key is that it is not just the way the water flows into a basin, but the drain configuration. I personally have let water sit 10 minutes before pulling the drain, and seen the 'swirl'.
<BluesKaj> it was proven on a discovery channel show debunking certain myths 
<mparillo> Somebody will ban me for going further off-topic, but my wife cannot understand my fascination with http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/mythbusters/
<mparillo> Ugh. Flash required.
 * Sentynel puts science hat on
<shadeslayer> mythbusters!!!
<Sentynel> if you're very, very careful, you can demonstrate the coriolis effect in a tank of water a few metres in scale
<Sentynel> but you need to leave it for days or weeks for the internal motion to smooth out enough that the coriolis effect is significant
<Sentynel> (plus the tank needs to be sufficiently symmetric, etc)
<Sentynel> for anything smaller or less controlled than that the coriolis effect is swamped by other factors
<shadeslayer> aw
<BluesKaj> bah humbug 
<yofel_> got a mail about korundum being supposedly broken in precise as it links against ruby 1.9, so I tried to reproduce it and couldn't. Now the person sent me some more info: http://paste.kde.org/559328 - can someone else on precise check this please just so I have something other to answer than "works for me"?
<yofel_> this is with 4.8.2 btw.
<shadeslayer> uh, I have backports enabled
<yofel_> wait, there's something fishy about his system
<shadeslayer> uhhhh
<shadeslayer> !find libruby.so.1.9  precise
<ubottu> Package/file libruby.so.1.9 does not exist in precise
<shadeslayer> so ... where the hell does libruby.so.1.9  come from :P
<yofel_> dunno, but line 4 of that paste has /usr/local/ in it
<shadeslayer> I see no ruby1.9 in the build log
<yofel_> I'm starting to believe he rebuild qtruby himself with 1.9 - that would be an explenation for this
#kubuntu-devel 2012-09-30
<ScottK> Riddell: re owncloud, get a patch for the security issue and then put 4/4.5 in backports.  Removing 3.0 wouldn't help the people that already have it installed.
<Riddell> ScottK: I suspect there isn't a patch, I can check but I'm pretty sure upstream would just say upgrade to the new version
<ScottK> Maybe get a pointer to a commit and we can figure it out.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<c2tarun> hey guys sorry for asking this question here, but I asked in every channel and nobody was able to help me :( my enery star is getting reset to Standby: 48    Suspend: 72    Off: 96 no matter how many times I change it disable it or anything. I am facing this problem since many days, can anyone please help?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: energy what
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: that dpms (Display power Management System) try runing xset -q and look at the bottom
<shadeslayer> absolutely no idea what this is
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://uwg.kde.org/user-survey/ < might be useful to put this in #kubuntu's topic
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: :( by the way, can you please pastebin your  output of xset -q?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: http://paste.kde.org/559886
<shadeslayer> SteveRiley_: http://uwg.kde.org/user-survey/ < Possibly post in Kubuntu Forums?
<shadeslayer> anyone working on 4.9.2?
<shadeslayer> on a related note, can I make the ninjas ppa depend on kubuntu backports?
<yofel> rather not, better copy what you need
<shadeslayer> in which case, please don't delete precise packages from ninjas
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: did you blink last night?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: go for it
<micahg> i
<micahg> oops
<SteveRiley_> shadeslayer: thanks for the tip. will do
#kubuntu-devel 2013-09-23
<ScottK> Riddell: \o/
<ScottK> We weren't supposed to need that anymore, but I'll take it up with upstream.  Thanks for hunting it down.
<Riddell> bug 1131070 is a funny one, slavak gets a bad font on numbers
<ubottu> bug 1131070 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Wrong font for slovak numbers." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1131070
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what do you use fail2ban for?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: moving your files onto the muckle drive, that's where the space is
<smartboyhw> Riddell, oh, so we are dropping ARM images
 * smartboyhw didn't believe that they are dropping ARM images with the PowerPC images still surviving-.-
<Riddell> smartboyhw: well that's the question
<Riddell> arm images don't work and I don't think we have the skills or time to fix them
<Riddell> and they're not in themselves useful
<Riddell> it's a shame nothing useful has come of them, I had really hoped to get nexus images
<cortexA9> hello all
<smartboyhw> Hello cortexA9 
<cortexA9> hello smartboyhw
<cortexA9> testing kubuntu
<cortexA9> daily
<smartboyhw> cortexA9, great!
<cortexA9> it works ?
<smartboyhw> Um, I think you should stop now (a bit)
<smartboyhw> A new daily is coming 
<cortexA9> yea
<cortexA9> the daily of today
<cortexA9> i mean
<cortexA9> i try it in a moment.
<apachelogger> there's always another daily coming ^^
<cortexA9> hehe
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, the next daily is the official 1st candidate for Beta 2;)
<cortexA9> hehe
<cortexA9> cool
<apachelogger> there's also always another release
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, sure
<cortexA9> ok in the meantime
<cortexA9> i test the daily of today.
<cortexA9> ok all good.
<cortexA9> smartboyhw
<cortexA9> :)
<Riddell> lordievader: did you get anywhere with local docs?
<cortexA9> Riddell: all ok with kubuntu daily
<Riddell> cortexA9: great :)
<Riddell> cortexA9: oh but does the install only with wifi setup work?
<cortexA9> oh didn't tried
<cortexA9> sorry
<Riddell> cortexA9: will you be able to do some beta image testing when we get images (probably testing tomorrow)?
<cortexA9> yea Riddell
<Riddell> lovely
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Pad: http://goo.gl/It6HGW 4.11.1 S/achv R+P/bpo | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | Beta 2 coming this Thur
<soee> hiho :)
<soee> finally tomorrow new notebook and kubuntu on it <3
<smartboyhw> soee, \o/
<soee> :3
<Riddell> soee: ooh exciting, what is it?
<soee> it is not with preinstalled system but it will have as soon as i get it :D
 * Riddell realises this nexus image still exists http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/daily-preinstalled/20130227/
<cortexA9> Riddell: hehe
<cortexA9> i think i had tried it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I thought /home was linked to muckle?
<cortexA9> Riddell: it would be awesome if we can provide other updated images.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<cortexA9> plasma active is still in alpha ?
<smartboyhw> cortexA9, we packaged 0.4
<smartboyhw> Oops, 4.-
<smartboyhw> 4.-
<smartboyhw> 4.0
<smartboyhw> ...
<smartboyhw> Riddell, please update cortexA9 on the images:P
<cortexA9> smartboyhw: for nexus 7 ?
<smartboyhw> cortexA9, ask Riddell :)
<cortexA9> damn
<cortexA9> i didn't tried the 4.
<cortexA9> need to try it.
<ScottK> Riddell: re armhf, I'd say let's go for it, but I mostly won't be around to do the work, so whatever you want is fine.
<smartboyhw> Wow, KTp is reaching 0.7
<smartboyhw> So sad that it won't make it into the Saucy archives (will it?)
<Riddell> probably not but depends on release date, what upstream says, how big the changes are etc
<Riddell> there's big changes ahead apparently for telepathy architectures, poor them
<smartboyhw> Release Date: 12th October
<smartboyhw> So, probably not
<Riddell> mm that's pushing it quite a lot
<Riddell> lordievader: nicer header :)  http://docs.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs.html
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/p572808e1/
<shadeslayer> :(
<Riddell> something has gone wrong somewhere
<smartboyhw> ssl handshakes...
<shadeslayer> I get SSL errors everywhere
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, heh heh hehh
<Riddell> probably means GCHQ is spying on you
<shadeslayer> hehe
<smartboyhw> lordievader: What happened to the links at http://docs.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/GettingInvolved.html ?
<Riddell> ooh they look broken
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you upload https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra/+files/kraft_0.51-0ubuntu1.dsc
<shadeslayer> it built locally
<shadeslayer> but if you want, you can wait for it to be built https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra/+build/5043033 https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra/+build/5043034
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oy? I thought nobody was to package it :P
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: hm?
<shadeslayer> I got an email from upstream
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, since it originated from Debian. I thought we need to let it go through Debian first (last version if 0.50-2)
<smartboyhw> Well, upstream pinged you at least:)
<shadeslayer> sure, but isn't debian frozen?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, huh?
<shadeslayer> and ScottK is too busy
<smartboyhw> That quick?
<shadeslayer> maybe I'm out of touch
<shadeslayer> I thought debian was frozen, but *shrug*
<shadeslayer> I would like to get that uploaded
<shadeslayer> then we sync from Debian next cycle?
<shadeslayer> there's isn't much to do
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, OK......
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you seem more available, please unblock ubuntustudio-lightdm-theme and -default-settings from -proposed;)
<lordievader> Riddell: Have you seen my trello update?
<lordievader> Riddell: About the local docs?
 * Riddell looks
<Riddell> lordievader: hmm we can do better than that I think
<Riddell> lordievader: i see the old docs package just used the kde style sheets which is fine too, have you seen that?
<Riddell> <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="help:/common/kubuntu.css">
<lordievader> Ah yes.
<Riddell> <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="help:/common/kde-default.css">
<Riddell> so needs some url munging somewhere
<lordievader> However I have a feeling that our docs are incompatible with that. I could try though.
<Riddell> grab https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/kubuntu-docs_12.04.0ubuntu1_all.deb
<Riddell> and take a look at /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu/welcome/index.html
<lordievader> Already got it ;)
 * Riddell looks at smartboyhw's request
<Riddell> smartboyhw: unblocked
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yeah
<Riddell> shadeslayer: any features in it?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: upstream said just a teeny tiny one, but it's of no consequence
<shadeslayer> and blog post says it's just a bug fix release
<shadeslayer> http://volle-kraft-voraus.de/Main/Releases
<Riddell> shadeslayer: and you can't upload it?
<Riddell> get some motu power!
<smartboyhw> lol
<Riddell> "Kraft creates and handless office documents in small enterprises."
<Riddell> typo?
<shadeslayer> tmp/kraft » edit-acl -p rohangarg -S saucy -s kraft check                                                                                                                                                               shadeslayer@solembum
<shadeslayer> Rohan Garg (rohangarg) cannot upload kraft to Saucy/Release
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you want to get motu powers? if so you can file a FFe to do it properly and use it as an example of your super packaging skills
<Riddell> if not I'll just fix the typo and upload
<smartboyhw> Riddell, some people think they just simply don't need it (like yofel )
<smartboyhw> Kubuntu Developers (kubuntu-dev) cannot upload kraft to Saucy/Release
<smartboyhw> Tada
<shadeslayer> dunno
<shadeslayer> Riddell: just upload it :P
 * shadeslayer is in a 'don't particularly care' mood today
<Riddell> okay dokay
<apachelogger> yofel: ping
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I also have a fix for qt-gstreamer compiling here https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra/+files/qt-gstreamer_0.10.2-2ubuntu2%7Eppa1.dsc
<shadeslayer> removed some symbols
<Riddell> ooh
<shadeslayer> it removes some template instantiations which don't break ABI and it removes some c++ symbol patterns
<shadeslayer> which I am unsure about
<shadeslayer> stuff like +#MISSING: 0.10.2-2ubuntu1# (c++)"construction vtable for QGlib::Interface-in-QGst::Bin@Base" 0.10.1
<smartboyhw> Ooh......
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=713350
<ubottu> Debian bug 713350 in src:qt-gstreamer "qt-gstreamer: FTBFS: dpkg-gensymbols errors" [Serious,Open]
<Riddell> shadeslayer: my attitude, which may be incorrect, is that if the compiler removes a symbol it's ok since the compiler knows more about these sorts of things than I do
<shadeslayer> Riddell: okay, should be available for upload then
<shadeslayer> oh heh
<shadeslayer> you already uploaded it
<shadeslayer> I saw the ppa and it said "Newer version available" and went "whaaaa"
 * shadeslayer gest onto strigi
<shadeslayer> strigi fixed as well
 * shadeslayer hops onto tp-qt
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you're on a roll today, what list are you looking at?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20130614-saucy.html#kubuntu
<smartboyhw> kubotu: give shadeslayer a cup of coffee
 * smartboyhw forgotten the command
<smartboyhw> Uh hum
<smartboyhw> kubotu: help
<kubotu> help topics: 10 core modules: auth, basics, config, filters, httputil, irclog, remote, unicode, userdata, wordlist; 56 plugins: alias, autoop, autorejoin, bans, bar, botsnack, chanserv, debug, dns, eightball, excuse, factoids, googlefight, greed, greet, hangman, host, identica, insult, iplookup, karma, keywords, lart, map, markov, modes, newpackage, nickrecover, nickserv, note, poll, q, quote, reaction, remind, ri,
<kubotu> roshambo, rot, rss, salut, script, search, sed, seen, shiritori, spotify, time, topic, translator, tumblr, uno, urban, usermodes, wheeloffortune, wserver, youtube; 32 plugins ignored: use help ignored plugins to see why; 2 plugins failed to load: use help failed plugins to see why (help <topic> for more info)
<smartboyhw> Still forgot which one:(
<shadeslayer> ehehe
<shadeslayer> already had coffee
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, an energy bar?
<smartboyhw> You might want that
<shadeslayer> then I stole vHanda
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> I stole vHanda's yogurt
<Riddell> shadeslayer: good stuff
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, what flavour of yoghurt?
<shadeslayer> strawberry
 * smartboyhw hates strawberry
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> how can one hate strawberry
<shadeslayer> it's pink!
<shadeslayer> it's like saying you hate unicorns
 * smartboyhw hates unicorns, BTW
<shadeslayer> *faint*
<shadeslayer> note to self, ask people who apply for kubuntu dev positions if they hate unicorns
<smartboyhw> eh!!?!?!??!
<smartboyhw> That's racism..
<shadeslayer> tp qt done!
<shadeslayer> oh shoot
<shadeslayer> I probably don't have upload rights to tp-qt
<BluesKaj> "hate" something that doesn't exist , now is that logical ? :)
<shadeslayer> oh I can
<shadeslayer> fun
<BluesKaj> guess I hate work , i should be fixing stuff today
 * shadeslayer is covering up for lost days while moving
<shadeslayer> Riddell: does this make sense to you http://paste.kde.org/pdfef0873/
<shadeslayer> because for some reason WTF_USE_3D_GRAPHICS=0 isn't added
<ovidiu-florin> the docs.kubuntu.org site is composed of just static HTML pages?
<yofel> apachelogger: pong
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nothing about webkit build system makes sense to me
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> it's like dealing with autotools
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/p729b2a83/
<yofel> nono, autotools actually makes kinda sense
<shadeslayer> I suppose you just need to be high to make sense of it
<shadeslayer> anyway,  thoughts on that build error?
<Riddell> it's not in the wrong logic is it? try putting it after the else
 * Riddell out
<shadeslayer> huh?
<ovidiu-florin> what's wrong with the wiki.kubuntu.org site? once I've logged in, everything is upside down. the header is the orange Ubuntu header instead of the blue Kubuntu header, all the icons are orange instead of blue, and the links are different. what gives?
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: for some reason the theme-to-url matching doesn't quite work once you're logged in. Go to your preferences and set the theme to kubuntu-light
<ovidiu-florin> preferences -> "Internal Server Error"
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> hm, works here...
<ovidiu-florin> works now
<ovidiu-florin> though it's laggy
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: docs.kubuntu.org is static HTML and it is not static HTML ;) It is being generated from https://wiki.kubuntu.org//Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: thank's 
<ovidiu-florin> I'm looking over the script that generates them, now
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Whoo :)
<genii> Not sure what's going on with the task manager but the icons are sometimes tiny, sometimes normal, sometimes only some of them are small, etc. After being up for a while seems to settle down to normal size, but for 5-10 minutes after initially loading it's a crapshoot.
 * shadeslayer sends some hate towards autotools
<shadeslayer> I have a fix
<shadeslayer> however I do not know where to put the fix :<
<shadeslayer> okay pre-build sounds like a good place
<cortexA9> added ?
<cortexA9> downloadable ?
<cortexA9> Riddell
<cortexA9> it's released ?
<soee> i think http://store.steampowered.com/livingroom/SteamOS/
<cortexA9> yea
<cortexA9> i know it
<yofel> cortexA9: if the bot announces it then it's downlodable and added on the tracker
<yofel> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/303/builds
<cortexA9> cool yofel
<cortexA9> i testing it
<yofel> hm, ubiquity still crashes on the wifi setup in installer-only mode (org.freedesktop.DBus.GLib.UnmappedError.NmManagerError.Code4: Not authorized to control networking.)
<cortexA9> all ok
<cortexA9> :)
<cortexA9> Riddell
<cortexA9> :)
<yofel> cortexA9: mark whatever test you did as passed then on the qa tracker please :)
<cortexA9> ok
<yofel> didn't we have an installer icon in some obvious place in plasma-netbook in the past?
<shadeslayer> my eyes bleed after seeing the diff between debian and ubuntu packaging in virtuoso-opensource
<yofel> wasn't the general consensus about it to not touch it as long as it works? ^^
<lordievader> Riddell: What a lovely bug, because of one line in the header of the docs khelpcenter refused to include the css. The line was this: <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">
<shadeslayer> yofel: well, it doesn't work anymore
<shadeslayer> and I have some hacks to make it work
<yofel> eh?
<shadeslayer> compiling the debian package to check if it works
<shadeslayer> if it does, then maybe we can sync it
<yofel> uh
<yofel> we have a higher version than debian...
<shadeslayer> sid has 6.1.6 ?
<yofel> according to rmadison, sid has 6.1.4
<shadeslayer> or well
<shadeslayer> experimental
<shadeslayer> http://packages.debian.org/experimental/virtuoso-opensource
<yofel> that's multiarched and will break soprano - unless you want to then fix that as well
<shadeslayer> oh bah :/
<shadeslayer> okay then
<shadeslayer> lets just fix our package
<shadeslayer> sync in T
<shadeslayer> maybe ...
<yofel> I think I even had a half working patch for soprano
<yofel> but seeing what it did in neon made me not want to finish it
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/p4e02e2c7 < that's just the rules file
<yofel> +1 for sync in T
<yofel> well, they removed cdbs rightfully
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> yofel: review plz http://paste.kde.org/p1e4f8ca7/
<yofel> looks fine, but what exactly does line 24 do?
<yofel> I mean, why do we need that?
<shadeslayer> automake 1.13 introduces a mandatory file called test-driver
<shadeslayer> without it, it will faile
<shadeslayer> so we just link the sample test-driver file from automake to binsrc/config
<shadeslayer> that file isn't shipped in the source
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=65290 for eg
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 65290 in gabble "tests will fail with Automake 1.13" [Major,Assigned]
<shadeslayer> I've pinged pitti
<shadeslayer> but haven't heard back so far
<shadeslayer> "The parallel testsuite harness (previously only enabled by the 'parallel-tests' option) is now the default"
<yofel> hm
<shadeslayer> check the mecabs package in debian
<shadeslayer> has the same fix, and I just copied it over
<yofel> ah, I was just going to ask you where you got that regex from ^^
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<shadeslayer> yeah, same package ;)
<shadeslayer> I am incapable of constructing complex regexes
<shadeslayer> though I understand it partly
 * yofel just wonders why it starts with (?
<shadeslayer> http://perldoc.perl.org/perlre.html#Extended-Patterns
<yofel> thanks
<shadeslayer> I think it's kind of like case in C++
<shadeslayer> though I might have misunderstood it
<shadeslayer> meep, need to figure out dinner
<shadeslayer> I am still unsure about the linking fix, hopefully someone will reply by tomorrow
<shadeslayer> k, gtg, dinner, cya tomorrow
<lordievader> Riddell: The docs in khelpcenter looks like this: http://griffioen.no-ip.org/kubuntu-docs1.png, code is over here: https://code.launchpad.net/~oliviervdtoorn/+junk/kubuntu-docs-local
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: What links where broken in the wiki?
<Riddell> lordievader: ooh!
#kubuntu-devel 2013-09-24
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Debian is about as unfrozen as it gets.
<cortexA9> testing the daily of today
<cortexA9> downloading right now
<cortexA9> in live environment
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jussi> hrrr
<jussi> my saucy wont login...
 * jussi tries the guest session
<jussi> meh. logs into ubuntu just fine
<jussi> wonder whats up...
<lordievader> jussi: Had that yesterday too, updated and rebooted. Things worked fine again.
<jussi> hrr, I guess Ill have to reboot (updated, but not rebooted)
<cortexA9> all ok with the daily of today.
<Riddell> cortexA9: can you mark your reports on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/303/builds for the beta?
<cortexA9> yes Riddell
<cortexA9> i did it
<yofel> Riddell: didn't we have an installer icon in some obvious place in plasma-netbook live session in the past?
<Riddell> yofel: mm that's a known but that I had hoped to get round to fixing but haven't yet
<Riddell> cortexA9: lovely
<cortexA9> Riddell: there are other isos about the nexus 7 ?
<yofel> hm, images got respun I see
<yofel> Riddell: wifi setup still doesn't work in dm-ubiquity
<yofel> can we remove that before release?
<cortexA9> oh this plasma-active-4-armv7hl-google-nexus7.tar.gz
<Riddell> yofel: I want to check if ubuntu unity has the same issue then work out what to do
<yofel> ack
<Riddell> cortexA9: you can try that but note that plasma active generally doesn't work just now (individual bits work but not the whole setup) so the nexus will be even more broken
<cortexA9> Riddell: did a package for multirom eheh testing right now
<smartboyhw> Riddell, BTW why does dh still calls dh_pysupport instead of dh_python2 when the former one is deprecated? We still have to explicitly call --with python2......
<yofel> file a bug against debhelper? ^^
<yofel> we're like 3 months behind debian though, so checking there might be good too
<yofel> though I wonder what the new default should be. --with python2,python3 ?
<smartboyhw> yofel, dunno
<smartboyhw> Ubuntu will want default = python3
<smartboyhw> yofel, hmm, it is fixed in upstream
<smartboyhw> Debian
<Riddell> not something ubuntu wants to differ on from debian that
<smartboyhw> Ouch, that's dh_python instead
<smartboyhw> yofel, ah, I get it
<smartboyhw> If compat = 9, dh_pysupport will simply not be run
<apachelogger> good thing we concluded that compat has no reasonable impact :P
<cortexA9> Riddell: i am in ssh on my nexus 7 :D
<cortexA9> with the plasma active 4
<cortexA9> hehe
<cortexA9> it's good.
<Riddell> cortexA9: err, wow, really?
<Riddell> cortexA9: take a photo!
<cortexA9> yea
<cortexA9> lol
<Riddell> does it just load up and plasma active is all running?
<Riddell> cos that's not the case on the i386 image
<cortexA9> no i have to do a package multirom
<Riddell> cortexA9: what's one of those?
<Riddell> hi vassie 
<cortexA9> it's an application
<vassie> Hello Riddell
<cortexA9> for select
<cortexA9> the roms
<cortexA9> in the begin
<cortexA9> hello wassie
<cortexA9> *vassie
<vassie> :) Hello
<vassie> brb
<cortexA9> Riddell: it's ok but i have a problem
<cortexA9> ssh freeze
<cortexA9> after some minutes
<cortexA9> i think there is a protection
<cortexA9> with the wifi network
 * Riddell notices the image from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/daily-preinstalled/20130227/ is from february
<Riddell> so that's running an older plasma active
<Riddell> which explains it
<cortexA9> oh Riddell
<cortexA9> i have downloaded it from kde.org
<cortexA9> the image 4.0
<cortexA9> of today
<Riddell> oh I see, not a kubuntu one, that makes more sense then
<cortexA9> yes sorry Riddell
<cortexA9> not the right channel to talk
<cortexA9> hehe
<Riddell> cortexA9: no that's fine, we need to look at kubuntu active and decide what to do with it
<cortexA9> Riddell:  oh there is kubuntu active ?
<smartboyhw> There is
<cortexA9> good
<Riddell> there is but for whatever reason it doesn't start up
<Riddell> plasma-device starts ok when I run it on its own
<Riddell> but the full session login doesn't work
<Riddell> so that needs debugged
<Riddell> volunteers welcome :)
<cortexA9> sorry i am not a dev
<cortexA9> hehe
<Riddell> not yet :)
<smartboyhw> No time, sorry, testing in ubuntu Studio (and found a bug, presumably)
<vassie> i'm back
<Riddell> it's... vassie!
<Riddell> vassie: able to join in the beta candidates testing?
<vassie> sure
<vassie> quick question, is there anyway to fix this before 4.11.2? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/1225347
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1225347 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Icon-Only Task Manager: unable to set "Show a launcher when not running"" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<vassie> where to i get the beta from btw?
<Riddell> vassie: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/303/builds
<vassie> Riddell: Thanks
<yofel> vassie: that bug is already fixed in 4.11.2
<apachelogger> yofel: oh, there were problems with runtime ... you forgot to change the package to arch:any in your sed change, leading to broken path setup on amd64
<apachelogger> all fixed now
<yofel> ouch
<vassie> yofel: I know, but 4.11.2 is not out yet
<yofel> thanks
<yofel> vassie: I thought we had fixed that...
<vassie> yofel: nope, i cannot pin anything to my task bar
<yofel> what release are you on?
<apachelogger> also there's magic scripts setup... if one appends PROMOTE to the snapshot-daily ppa description it will get promoted automagically after <=30 minutes to snapshot-weekly, that along with the sync script is now in ~neon/project-neon5/syncer
<vassie> yofel: raring
<yofel> hm, I see, this was never backported :/
<yofel> I'll do so later
<vassie> sweet, thanks
<shadeslayer> yofel: so I fixed virtuoso by passing add-missing to automake
<shadeslayer> instead of linking it manually
<shadeslayer> which seems like a better fix to me
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1183030] package plasma-widgets-workspace 4:4.10.2-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to ov... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1183030 (by Fila Kolodny)
<yofel> ack
<ScottK> apachelogger: It was standards version we concluded not to update, not compat.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I was talking about one of the grilling questions that had to do with compat :P
<ScottK> Oh.  OK.  
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> hi BluesKaj, able to do any beta 2 candidate testing?
<BluesKaj> yes Riddell I suppose 
<Riddell> great
<BluesKaj> I can do a clean install image ...have a couple of empty partitions for / and /home , if that's what's needed.
<Riddell> yeah that would be great
<BluesKaj> ok , got a url ?
<BluesKaj> i see the beta1 site is "up"
<Riddell> BluesKaj: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/303/builds
<Riddell> this will be beta 2
<BluesKaj> ok Riddell DLing 
<shadeslayer> virtuoso fixed as well
 * shadeslayer does some Beta 2 QA
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ta da http://ro.kubuntu.org/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: awooga
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what was up with it?
<ovidiu-florin> yeeey
<ovidiu-florin> I was just about to ask you
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so automake 1.13 introduced this new file called a test-driver
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: anything else needed or can we announce it?
<cortexA9> Riddell
<cortexA9> some new isos for today ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: which is not generated in the virtuoso tarball
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, well I usually turn nepomuk and akonadi off 
<cortexA9> 24.1 ?
<cortexA9> :P
<cortexA9> yes me too
<cortexA9> nepomuk always
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/p02dc4496/
 * vHanda should leave
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we should sync virtuoso-opensource next cycle though
<Riddell> cortexA9: yes we have new candidates today http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/303/builds
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: a loco Mail List ?
<shadeslayer> sync/merge , whatever is appropriate
<shadeslayer> because Debian has multiarch'd virtuoso
<Riddell> shadeslayer: lovely
<shadeslayer> yofel says there will be some issues with soprano, so let's see
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I was going to announce on my blog and kubuntu.org
<shadeslayer> vHanda: why? :(
<cortexA9> Riddell: cool
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: the announcement sounds great
<vHanda> irc complaints are depressing
<Riddell> nepomuk rocks!
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I was asking for a mail list for Kubuntu-ro
<cortexA9> hehe
<vHanda> haha. Thank you Johnathan!
<Riddell> alt-f2 search in files very useful
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: or is that canonical sysadmins again?
<vHanda> Riddell: try out milou?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yes that'll be canonical sysadmin, and it may well be an idea to use any existing ubuntu-ro mailing list
<BluesKaj> Riddell, I have no need for nepomuk , as a home user 
<Riddell> milou will change that
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: will do
<Riddell> vHanda: it's on my todo
<yofel> what's milou?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: thank you
<yofel> bug 1229700 o.O
<ubottu> bug 1229700 in Kubuntu PPA "USB disks are not detected nor mounted by KDE 4.11.1 in raring" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1229700
<cortexA9> what akonadi do ?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw, I am no longer in the future :(
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, welcome to the cruel reality:)
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: you are in the future however
<Riddell> yofel: milou is shadeslayer's spotlight style desktop search applet
<shadeslayer> mine?
<shadeslayer> great
<Riddell> um no
<Riddell> yofel: milou is vHanda's spotlight style desktop search applet
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, huh?
<shadeslayer> vHanda can do all the work, and I take credit :P
<smartboyhw> I'm always in the present:P
<yofel> lol :)
<Riddell> getting my catalonians confused
<yofel> vHanda++
 * vHanda is okay with that as long as shadeslayer's gets the blame as well
<shadeslayer> no no, see that
<shadeslayer> *see that's my evil plan
<shadeslayer> take all the credit
<shadeslayer> forward blame
<shadeslayer> HDD's are so slow :(
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ping, over here :)
<ovidiu-florin> oh... sorry
<ovidiu-florin> wrong channel
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, now you are in the past
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: as are you then?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I show my face before noon :P
<shadeslayer> just because I'm not on IRC doesn't mean I'm not here :P
<shadeslayer> here being the office
<apachelogger> riiight :P
<apachelogger> oh great now I forgot what branch I was in :@
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: how do I say Kubuntu Romania in Romanian?
<ovidiu-florin> what context?
<smartboyhw> I think it's writing
<smartboyhw> (Since I have a hunch that Riddell is writing a blog post)
<ovidiu-florin> i get that
<ovidiu-florin> but it could be: Kubuntu România or Comunitatea Kubuntu România
<Riddell> just for the link on http://www.kubuntu.org/community for now
<ovidiu-florin> Kubuntu România
<BluesKaj> ok Riddell , here goes , just burned the beta 2 image , so wish me luck :)
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: how's this? kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-românia
<ovidiu-florin> we're planning on news and support
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: updated and put on http://www.kubuntu.org/
<ovidiu-florin> saw it
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<ovidiu-florin> I'm updating the wiki right now.. lot's of Ubuntu's there
<soee> what is the date for saucy final release ?
 * Riddell blogs http://blogs.kde.org/2013/09/24/kubuntu-rom%C3%A2nia
<Riddell> soee: 1 month
<soee> Riddell, ok so ill put it on my new laptop today :)
<soee> and my old one will go to my parents, and ill install them kubuntu also :)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you been playing with tanglu?
<davmor2> Riddell: I'm sorry tanglu?  that sounds like something you would use to stick essex girls together with
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yes, so?
<smartboyhw> davmor2, LOL
<smartboyhw> Riddell, the libqinfinity update we mentioned before now finally surfaces: http://scummos.blogspot.com/2013/09/collaborative-text-editing-02-beta.html
<Riddell> smartboyhw: rumbled, you updated kubuntu-meta using their version of deboostrap
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ouch:(
<Riddell> davmor2: I don't think I can comment since I've never liked the name kubuntu
<davmor2> Riddell: hehe
<shadeslayer> yofel: did you switch out workspace in Neon 4 to 4.11?
<Riddell> ta da! https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-docs/13.10ubuntu1
<smartboyhw> Riddell, \o/
<Riddell> now who remembers what we used to do with kubuntu docs, we have a link on the desktop somewhere?
<shadeslayer> apparently yes
<smartboyhw> yes
<Riddell> but where and when?
 * shadeslayer would prefer a lite version of the docs on the ISO itself
<BluesKaj> ok , running beta 2 here , no crashes yet , altho i haven't tried to setup kmail yet :)
<Riddell> lovely
<Riddell> remember to report on iso.qa.ubuntu.com
 * shadeslayer is almost done with the 32 bit iso
<BluesKaj> FF looks absolutely retro , but I haven't rebooted since I setup the themes and fonts etc 
<Riddell> kubuntu netbook live link to ubiquity was done by casper script scripts/casper-bottom/37kubuntu_netbook_installer_link
<BluesKaj> ok reboot 
<Riddell> but I removed that in 2010 and replaced with a patch in kdebase-workspace
<ovidiu-florin> Can we get a trello board on kubuntu Romania?
<ovidiu-florin> or how does this work?
<ovidiu-florin> Should I make a new Organization?
<Riddell> hum I'm not sure
<Riddell> I think we can just make a board under kubuntu if you want
<ovidiu-florin> which ever you think it's best
<ovidiu-florin> I would like to keep the Romanian comunity in close contact with the official one
<ovidiu-florin> can we get a board under kubuntu?
<ovidiu-florin> no, wait
<ovidiu-florin> You only allow members to write in it right?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yes, although we can add anyone as a member
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: go wild https://trello.com/b/OxkEQ8dS/kubuntu-romania
<ovidiu-florin> aaaa, so there's members by board not by organisation
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<ovidiu-florin> Can you make it publicly readable?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: done
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<Riddell> hmm kubuntu_netbook_favourites.diff in kde-workspace should add the link
<shadeslayer> oh my
<shadeslayer> Riddell: OEM is kaput
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that'll be the same wifi issue as on standalone install
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the question is does ubuntu have it?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/p29dcb15f
<shadeslayer> er
<shadeslayer> http://i.imgur.com/QBriqe6.png
<shadeslayer> looks like a NM issue
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah known issue
<Riddell> shadeslayer: agateau says it affects ubuntu too
<shadeslayer> bug number?
<shadeslayer> okie
<Riddell> but I think that needs confirmed
<Riddell> bug 1220193
<ubottu> bug 1220193 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity kde frontend crash setting up wireless when ubiquity only or oem-config" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220193
<shadeslayer> thx
<shadeslayer> 32 bit all done then
 * shadeslayer goes off to do KDE hacking
<yofel> shadeslayer: workspace is 4.11 yeah
<shadeslayer> okay
<ovidiu-florin> what does flavor mean? in the fontext of ubuntu flavors?
<ovidiu-florin> context*
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin:  mostly differnt desktops like kde , xfce etc
<ovidiu-florin> I know what it is
<BluesKaj> well , you asked :)
<ovidiu-florin> but what I mean it what does flavor mean? I mean what's the connection between Kubuntu and Ubuntu?
<ovidiu-florin> besides that Kubuntu is based on Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> kubuntu is a flavour of ubuntu, ubuntu being the core 
<ovidiu-florin> I'm asking this becouse someone from Ubuntu Romania started to rebuke me becouse I did not announce them that I'm working on the Kubuntu website.
<ovidiu-florin> Kubuntu Romania website, I mean
<ovidiu-florin> I haven't answered yet
<BluesKaj> that depends on what his ubuntu definition is then 
<ovidiu-florin> should I have done that?
<BluesKaj> is it exclusive or inclusive of the different ubuntu flavouirs
<ovidiu-florin> I thougnt Kubuntu is a different distribution, isn't it?
<BluesKaj> seems his defintion is ubuntu only , gtk/unity/gnome/gnome shell, and that's all , no kde xfce or other desktop environments 
<ovidiu-florin> Can someone please help me sort this out? what should I do?
<BluesKaj> yes it's a distro unto itself , they all are but they are still defined as flavours 
<BluesKaj> maybe you should consult with the person who tried to rebuke you 
<BluesKaj> ask him what's allowed 
<BluesKaj> if he's administering the site
<ovidiu-florin> He's the contact person for Ubuntu Romania
<ovidiu-florin> does this have anything to do with what does the Kubuntu comunity do?
<BluesKaj> perhaps he should be reminded or informed what ubuntu flavours really are and find out what's allowed , the if not allowed then consider setting up a kubuntu site with help or advice from the other kubuntu communities in other countries 
<BluesKaj> after it does look like ubuntu and kubuntu are going in different directions 
<BluesKaj> after all
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: the Kubuntu Romania site is set up here http://ro.kubuntu.org/ and has nothing to do with the http://ubuntu.ro site
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: any opinions?
<lordievader> Looks very Ubuntu targeted, so why should he object.
<ScottK> I just replied on the list to the above question.
<ScottK> ovidiu-florin: See my reply on the Kubuntu ML.  Does that help?
<BluesKaj> well ,so far so good with beta 2 , I've set it up to my preferences , so I've rid the OS of kmail, kontact, ktorrent, network manager , modemmanager and added vlc , konversation and tixati 
<ovidiu-florin> thank you ScottK
<ovidiu-florin> I agree that talking with them might help. But I don't feel that I did something wrong by not letting them know that I'm working on this
<ovidiu-florin> I find their reaction rather upsetting
<ScottK> I agree.
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<ScottK> They have no right to control what you are doing, on the other hand, improving communication is a good thing.
<ScottK> You might ask them to add a link to the Kubuntu site from theirs.
<ovidiu-florin> :))
<ovidiu-florin> good joke
<ScottK> No.  Seriously.  They should do it.
<ovidiu-florin> not that I wouldn't
<ovidiu-florin> but will they?
<ScottK> They certainly won't if you don't ask.
<ovidiu-florin> I'll write them an email
<ScottK> Be nicer than you feel like being.
<ScottK> (I confess this would be a challenge for me)
<ovidiu-florin> My first reaction was: I'll send them this: Kubuntu != Ubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> But I thought I'll ask you guys first
<ScottK> Part of the problem is the work Ubuntu is heavily overloaded.
<ScottK> It refers to the project, the Linux distribution, and a desktop flavor of that project.
<ovidiu-florin> Why isn't Kubuntu completly separating itself from Canonical and Ubuntu? I mean, no strings attached?
<ovidiu-florin> this is something I don't understand?
<ovidiu-florin> will this happen when wayland comes?
<ovidiu-florin> or?
<soee> lates daily build - saucy
<soee> during installation when i want to connect to wifi installer crashes :)
<yofel> soee: bug 1220193 - either go through the live session or use a wire
<ubottu> bug 1220193 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity kde frontend crash setting up wireless when ubiquity only or oem-config" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220193
<soee> yofel, ill just skip it
<ovidiu-florin> that installer crashes awfly a lot. 
<ovidiu-florin> last week it crashe don me when I clicked next on the User info page
<soee> :P
<soee> i skipped wifi part and its almost finished
<ovidiu-florin> Kubuntu Romania is now on Distrowatch
<ovidiu-florin> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> wohooooo
<ovidiu-florin> who do we have to thank for this?
<soee> uhm only english language is available ?
<yofel> huh?
<soee> in Available languages i see only British  English :M
<soee> Additional drivers fails to start :)
<yofel> oh drat, there was that jockey issue
<yofel> lordievader: didn't you try to fix that? how far did you get?
<yofel> soee: available languages in system settings?
<soee> yofel, yes
<yofel> hm, refresh you package cache, should  work then (I think)
<yofel> shadeslayer: so your cache generation work ended nowhere? ^^
<BluesKaj> jockey on beta2 needs a workaround , installing the additional drivers doesn't launch the installer 
<soee> is it possible to install propriety drivers somehow ?
<BluesKaj> basically inert, so i ninstalled the nvidia-319-updates and installed nvidia-319 in the terminal
<BluesKaj> installed 
<soee> yofel, apt-get update and i have languages, but its strange it didnt use PL as i set it in installer
<yofel> manually installing by hand certainly works (possibly using the ubuntu app would work too)
<yofel> soee: didn't you install without network? I don't think we have pl translations on the image
<BluesKaj> yofel:  installed the updates with muon
<ovidiu-florin> the LoCo link from http://www.kubuntu.org/community/contribute is not pointing to kubuntu.org/comunity at the Local Language Support page. It's pointing to the Ubuntu LoCo list. shouldn't this be changed?
<soee> BluesKaj, so whats the step do install nvidia drivers ?
<BluesKaj> soee:  install the nvidia-319-updates in muon first then install nvidia-319 in the terminal..that method worked for me on the beta1 and beta 2
<soee> BluesKaj, ok ill try
<soee> btw Kubuntu looks lovely on my new laptop :D <3
<BluesKaj> that's great soee :)
<ovidiu-florin> How can I upload images to the Kubuntu wiki?
<soee> BluesKaj, what about nvidia-319 (binary Xorg drivers) ?
<BluesKaj> from nvidia's site ?
<soee> nope, from muon
<soee> or only 319-updates 
<BluesKaj> oh , i see , yeah why not they should work if available 
<BluesKaj> I didn't bother looking for them on beta2 because they wren't avialble in muon on beta 1
<soee> ;]
<BluesKaj> guess i shouldn't assume 
<ScottK> ovidiu-florin: Kubuntu and Ubuntu and all the other flavors are all co-developed/released out of the same package archive.  If you separated it, it wouldn't be Kubuntu anymore.
<shadeslayer> yofel: not quite
<shadeslayer> yofel: we should populate xapian index
<shadeslayer> but generating the kde cache is useless since we don't have a way to generate the plasma theme cache
<shadeslayer> which forms a big chunk of the cache
<shadeslayer> ( space-taken-on-disk wise )
<soee> my o my it is impossible to install nvidia 319 on latest saucy
<yofel> soee: hm, not really, I'm running it after all
<yofel> just installing nvidia-319 doesn't work
<soee> for me kbuntu freezes when showing logo
<yofel> @_@
<soee> yofel, what else then
<yofel> er, that's missing a '?' at the end
<soee> ?
<yofel> why would it freeze though...
<soee> no idea, it dies when this glowing logo shows up
<soee> i think ill back to Raring
<Riddell> KTp 0.7 beta1 is out.
<Riddell> anyone want to package for a PPA?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-09-25
<Quintasan> bloody ell that was tiring
<Quintasan> Riddell: as I said, I'll start KTp 0.7 later today.
<lordievader> yofel: Yes I did try to fix the problem, I also found what the problem was. Jockey depends on an older version of the apt-api. I fixed the jockey-text -l, jockey-kde has a slew of other problems :(
<lordievader> Good morning, btw.
<soee> hi lordievader 
<soee> so is there a chance that this drivers installer problem will be fixed any soon ?
<valorie> soee: did you file a bug?
<lordievader> Hey soee, valorie. How are you both today?
<soee> valorie, this was reported few times from what iv seen
<valorie> well, that doesn't mean anyone took the time to file a bug report
<valorie> hi lordievader
<soee> lordievader, hi im fine, though spent yesterday 2 hours trying to make nvidia drivers work :D without success
<valorie> good here, winding down the day
<lordievader> soee: Ugh, drivers can be a pita. :(
<valorie> soee: I heard yesterday that nvidia are opening up their code
<lordievader> valorie: :)
<valorie> someone observed that hell was freezing over
<valorie> lol
<soee> valorie, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/1226819 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1226819 in jockey (Ubuntu) "kubuntu 13.10 jockey bug" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<valorie> they were discussing that earlier -- more testing needed
<lordievader> Has the jockey been fixed o.o ?
<valorie> I thought jockey was being deprecated
<valorie> but I haven't heard of anything to replace it
<valorie> sometimes misspelled 'jokey' which seems more like it.....
<lordievader> valorie: That's what I heard too.
<lordievader> Perhaps its back to the good old figuring out what you need and downloading the blob from their website.
<valorie> I remember the 'good old days
<valorie> not so good
<lordievader> Yeah that is quite true... Too bad the jockey is getting deprecated.
<valorie> I'm not sure that's true; but I heard that
<valorie> as i say, I've not seen a replacement
<yofel> jockey core is deprecated in favour of ubuntu-drivers-common, but I don't know where Ubuntu has the UI part either
<yofel> JT once tried to make a KCM for it, but failed on the fact that kpythonpluginfactory doesn't support py3
<valorie> ok
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, I got kte-collaborative handy here
<apachelogger> oh I guess I should have downloaded amd64 for qa
<jussi> this is interesting http://www.forbes.com/sites/ewanspence/2013/09/05/could-we-see-a-finnish-smartphone-from-nokia-in-2016-jolla-sailfish-android
<cortexA9> hello
<apachelogger> yofel: bug 1217110 is with a regular kubuntu session?
<ubottu> bug 1217110 in pinentry (Ubuntu) "pinentry-qt4 crashed with SIGSEGV in QString::indexOf()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1217110
<apachelogger> oh god that is shitty code
<apachelogger> who writes stuff like that
<Riddell> apachelogger: might be related to input methods
<apachelogger> yeah, I know why it crashes but it seems curious that it would suddenly start doing that
<apachelogger> bug 927167
<ubottu> bug 927167 in ibus-qt (Ubuntu) "pinentry-qt4 crashed with SIGABRT in qt_message_output()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/927167
<apachelogger> attached patch should solve the crash nicely
<apachelogger> and there is ibus 1.3.2
<apachelogger> ....
<apachelogger> I'll selectively backport that fix
<Riddell> lovely
<apachelogger> Riddell: how is that localized http://i.imgur.com/2hMRgV5.png
<apachelogger> and why are the categories not localized :O
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: didn't you fix that quite a while ago?
<cyberangel> Regression in Kubuntu Saucy. I cannot add static routes on OpenVPN connections using the new plasma-nm. Just filed the bug 1230198
<ubottu> bug 1230198 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu) "(kubuntu saucy) Cannot add static routes on OpenVPN connections" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1230198
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's not?
<apachelogger> Riddell: that's bad?
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you have a plan on how to localize that?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> not yet
<apachelogger> that's even worse
 * apachelogger cries in a corner
<apachelogger> and I still managed to get discover stuck on the sources page not ever going to any other tab
<smartboyhw> cyberangel, report it upstream?
<Riddell> apol said he'd look at that but not heard anything
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/aSycqMQ.png
<apachelogger> need a different image there
<apachelogger> Riddell: anyone looked into the solid cpu thing?
<Riddell> apachelogger: only to confirm it doesn't work because of something missing in /sys
<apachelogger> :/
<apachelogger> colord still not localized
<apachelogger> kio-mtp still not localized
<apachelogger> lightdm themes apparently have more strings that cannot be localized
<apachelogger> kubuntu stuff still not localized
<apachelogger> parts of discover still not localized
<Riddell> mm ubiquity on ubuntu unity doesn't have the nm crash issue, probably because nm is running on the ubiquity only session
<apachelogger> Riddell: no backtrace for bug 1164236 ? :(
<ubottu> bug 1164236 in plasma-mobile (Ubuntu) "13.04 beta 2 plasma active crashes on startup" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164236
<Riddell> apachelogger: no, none came up, didn't have time to go further into it
<apachelogger> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/daily-live/current/saucy-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<apachelogger> I like how it says desktop so you get to overwrite your actual desktop iso :O
<apachelogger> could take a while, intartubes is very slow
<apachelogger> so, seems to me all other issues are ubiquity related
<apachelogger> somehow I get the feeling that list of bugs is not as complete as it should be :P 
<apachelogger> zic zic zic needs a fix
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1195255] No ubiquity on Kubuntu Netbook desktop @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1195255 (by Jonathan Riddell)
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://trello.com/c/6PUHfiSe what's the status on that actually?
<Riddell> apachelogger: still on shadeslayer's todo
<apachelogger> Riddell: is https://trello.com/c/DplmVapI done yet? overdue for a month now
<Riddell> apachelogger: well no it needs that tabs fix
<Riddell> apol: will you be able to look at that soon?
<apachelogger> I think that should be a separate card TBH
<apachelogger> doesn't necessarily have to do with approval/rejection of it as default PM
<Riddell> or just a bug
<apachelogger> I'd make a card... issues with discover or something
<apachelogger> then post everything on that card
<apachelogger> i.e. tab problem, l10n for categories and list/grid options, l10n for the banner thingy
<Riddell> list/grid options?
<apachelogger> installed tab -> wand in the options box -> switch between list or grid view ... the strings are not localized and supposedly not localizable to begin with
<Riddell> hmm
<apol> Riddell: I'll try to find a day for muon+kubuntu this week
 * apachelogger sighs at kdepim
<apachelogger> first we had the kmail import wizard, then we had ktnef of which I am still not sure what it does, and now we also got headerthemeditor
<apachelogger> perhaps we should ask them to also put ls and bash and cat in the menu
<apachelogger> ohohoh
<apachelogger> Riddell: why do I have superkaramba in my menu Oo
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> for some reason firefox installer loading just took forever
<apachelogger> i.e. discover with firefox
<apachelogger> also screenshot is not working for some reason
<apachelogger> Riddell: plasma-scriptengine-superkaramba   | superkaramba                   | plasma-scriptengines (Recommends)     | Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>                     |          261568 |            1012
<apachelogger> is that intentional or did we simply pick that up from debian?
<apachelogger>   * Drop plasma-scriptengine-superkaramba from recommends to suggests, no
<apachelogger>     need to have it on the CD since it's really just compatibility with KDE 3
<apachelogger> is what we had before
<cortexA9> hello
<apachelogger> ohm, apparently we have superkaramba on the iso for a while Oo
<apachelogger> or not
<apachelogger> I am too stupid to use bzr
 * apachelogger fastexports to git
<apachelogger> AH
<apachelogger> we didn't have -scriptengines
<apachelogger> but now
<cortexA9> apachelogger
<apachelogger> plasma-scriptengines               | kde-workspace                  | kde-workspace-bin (Recommends)        | Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>                     |           13952 |             153
<apachelogger> cortexA9: it wasn't me
<cortexA9> you know if there are problem with grub if install kubuntu and windows 8 ?
<apachelogger> shouldn't be
<cortexA9> *if i
<smartboyhw> cortexA9, shouldn't happen
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer is an expert on that :p
<cortexA9> i mean problems with dual booting
<smartboyhw> cortexA9, did you install an i386 image? Or an amd64 one?
<apachelogger> ah yes
<apachelogger> Riddell:       - kde-workspace-bin suggests plasma-scriptengines instead of
<apachelogger>         recommend
<apachelogger> you dropped a delta ^^
<cortexA9> smartboyhw just asking..
<cortexA9> install nothing right now
<cortexA9> smartboyhw: it's an automatic process ?
<cortexA9> or i need to do something
<cortexA9> because i see on the forum that people have problems with grub
<Riddell> apachelogger: can you fix?
<apachelogger> already committed
<cortexA9> Riddell
<cortexA9> you know if it's an automatic process ?
<cortexA9> grub configured with windows 8 choice
<Riddell> cortexA9: well it ought to be but our windows 8 story probably isn't as good as it should be
<apachelogger> afiestas: http://i.imgur.com/JD2LlW7.png who do I have to talk to about that menu entry?
<afiestas> apachelogger: ltnkl 
<Mamarok> really, folks, Nepomuk is still not running correctly, even with KDE 4.11.1
<Mamarok> vHanda: ^
<Mamarok> could we get that fixed ASAP?
<Mamarok> vHanda: and having the systray icon back would really be nice, I forwarded you a few mails about that
<ovidiu-florin> how long does it take for a package to get into backports?
<Mamarok> ovidiu-florin: that depends on the availability of a packager
<ovidiu-florin> Mamarok: please explain. What does that mean?
<Mamarok> well, somebody has to package it
<Mamarok> ovidiu-florin: what package do you talk about?
<ovidiu-florin> just in general, not a specific one
<Riddell> as much as I hate to join the nepomuk moaning I also have virtuoso running at 68% of CPU :(
<xnox> Riddell: agateau: ScottK: i now believe that bug 1220193 is a duplicate of 1178638 which I have a fix for locally & will be uploading soon.
<ubottu> bug 1220193 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity kde frontend crash setting up wireless when ubiquity only or oem-config" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220193
<xnox> bug 1178638
<ubottu> bug 1178638 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Saucy) "Exception in GTK frontend when attempting to connect to wifi: no logind support" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1178638
<ScottK> Cool.
<Riddell> xnox: ooh good news :)
<Mamarok> ovidiu-florin: depends on the package, on the availability of a person to do the work, and of course whether a request has been made
<ovidiu-florin> Mamarok: for example KTp
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<cortexA9> morning
<smartboyhw> Technically, backports are easy
<smartboyhw> (SOMETIMES)
<smartboyhw> If there are wrong dependencies, uh oh:P
<cortexA9> hehe
<BluesKaj> soee:  how did you manage with the nvidia-319 driver ?
<soee> BluesKaj, nope
<smartboyhw> Worse even if you have build problems with an older gc
<smartboyhw> *gcc
<soee> i ended up with fresh system installation :D
<soee> BluesKaj, but i think ill use Raring because i cant make propriety drivers to work
<BluesKaj> soee:  that still just installs the default nouvrau
<BluesKaj> nouveau rather
<BluesKaj> did you try nividia-current?
<soee> BluesKaj, but on Raring i can use Additional drivers panel to ctivate nvidias
<soee> and it doesnt work on Saucy
<BluesKaj> yeah true, jockey still works on raring
<soee> :)
<soee> on Saucy the lates 325 from edgers dont work
<soee> if i install 319 system wont start 
<soee> i wonder if it gets fixed soon
<BluesKaj> I have the 325 on beta1 , soee ..works fine on my 8400gs 
<soee> oO
<BluesKaj> haven't tried yet on beta2 
<soee> BluesKaj, i see them active in Additional drivers panel but all effects are down etc. 
<soee> i have 650M
<BluesKaj> yeah soee the higher end nvidia cards aren't as well supported for some reason
<soee> BluesKaj, but 650M isnt any new or something
<BluesKaj> installing nvidia-325 from xedgers as we speak , wish me luck :)
<soee> :)
<BluesKaj>  dkms status:  nvidia-325, 325.15, 3.11.0-8-generic, x86_64: installed
<BluesKaj> looking good so far for the nvidia-325 on saucy beta 2 
<soee> :<>
<soee> lucky you :)
<smartboyhw> Second Dot article out!
<smartboyhw> http://dot.kde.org/2013/09/25/frameworks-5 \o/
<BluesKaj> soee:  I've seen the nvidia 600 series cards encounter driver problems in the past , unfortunately, but I don't know if there's a fix . I know that some have filed bugs about it..
<soee> smartboyhw, nice work :)
<soee> BluesKaj, laso i have 2 gpu on my laptop i wonder if this can cause some problems
<soee> there is some intel and nvidia
<soee> on Windows this intel is used by default when there is no need for more powerful, and nvidia is activated when more power is needed
<yofel> smartboyhw++
<BluesKaj> soee:  yes , then you need to install bumblebee if it's the optimus gpu system 
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Riddell> hi lordievader 
<lordievader> Hey Riddell, how are you?
<cortexA9> hi Riddell
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell lordievader http://geekaliens.com/blog/2013/09/site-ul-kubuntu-romania-a-fost-lansat/
<ovidiu-florin> you may google translate if you want
<ovidiu-florin> also BluesKaj and ScottK ^^
<ovidiu-florin> and everybody else who's interested
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, ha ha ha, nice opening ceremony:P
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: did you crack open some champagne on the monitor? :)
<ovidiu-florin> Wine
<ovidiu-florin> That's me and my fiance Laura
<ovidiu-florin> that was a surprise she prepared for me
<ovidiu-florin> and she got dressed in white & blue (kubunu colors)
<lordievader> That's great!
<smartboyhw> Cheers!
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> Yeah, that's nice.
<ovidiu-florin> She made me promise that every day, I'll work on that site at least 15 minutes
<lordievader> Riddell: Could you run the doc generator script again? As Valter Mura pointed out in the Kubuntu-devel mailing list, http://docs.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/GettingInvolved.html looks very strange. However on my test setup it looks normal...
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Good promise!
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: You're fiance is also a Kubuntu fan?
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, interesting
<ovidiu-florin> She is using Kubuntu because of me and she wants to contribute but she doesn't really have much time for that
<apachelogger> yofel: https://trello.com/c/wAxCfl94 did you want to handle that?
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, wow
 * smartboyhw thinks ovidiu-florin's fiance can be the second valorie (LOL)
<ovidiu-florin> valorie?
<lordievader> Hehe, nice ;)
<ovidiu-florin> my brother also uses Kubuntu but he wants to switch distros because of the nvidia drivers
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, whoa, you don't know valorie? 0.0
<smartboyhw> The only current Kubuntu Council women (am I correct?)
 * ovidiu-florin wonders how many women are there in the kubuntu comunity...
<BluesKaj> methinks valorie is a guy 
<apachelogger> anyone at all interessted in UFW?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, UFW?
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: she's a lady
<apachelogger> UFW = unidentified firewall
<apachelogger> or something equally silly
<smartboyhw> No thanks....
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: uncomplicated firewall
<ovidiu-florin> why?
<BluesKaj> ok , I stand corrected apachelogger
<apachelogger> have a task for it https://trello.com/c/OUuTZcud
<apachelogger> i.e. the checking out existing GUIs for their viability is a non-development thing so that can be done by anyone who's interested in having a firewall gui
<ovidiu-florin> I would be interested in that, but I'm not sure how much time I have to allocate to that since the school just started
<ovidiu-florin> what's the deadline?
<apachelogger> no deadline
<ovidiu-florin> what do you mean?
<apachelogger> whenever you have time or anyone has time really
<ovidiu-florin> ok, then I'm in
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<apachelogger> it's not a hard feature target, people just keep asking for it so we should try to come up with something useful at some point
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: awesome
<ovidiu-florin> AFAIK there are a few GUIS
<ovidiu-florin> but in GTK
<ovidiu-florin> but I think I saw one in Qt, not sure though
<soee> BluesKaj, ok im home, ill try to fix this nvidia drivers now :)
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncomplicated_Firewall#GUIs_for_Uncomplicated_Firewall
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: I at least know of two in Qt, but both did not look very easy to use, so unless something better can be found I would not opposed to the idea of rewriting one of the GTK UIs using Qt
<apachelogger> I am not sure that list is complete ^6
<apachelogger> but it at least has 2 qt based ones
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: maybe just try the 2 qt ones and see how easy they are to use
<apachelogger> because the gufw UI is pretty much what I expect the default experience to be
<apachelogger> there's plenty of UIs to do all the advanced firewall management stuff, there's nothing that allows you to do simple yes/no stuff
<yofel> apachelogger: I did plan to look at that, but I'm constantly postponing it (at least it doesn't break anything right now)
<apachelogger> yofel: going to throw work time at it tomorrow, if you have anything to comment on what/where/when/why plz do ^^
<apachelogger> need to get that todo list cleaned up for release
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: any links to the qt one you've found?
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: I think that's the two from wikipedia the KCM and kmyfirewall
<ovidiu-florin> oh, I missed them, my browser window wasn't maximized
<Quintasan> smartboyhw, my friend, I'd recommend you show the package to Debian guys to see what it needs to get included into Debian.
<Quintasan> I'm talking about kate-collaborative of course.
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, it's kte-collaborative:P
<smartboyhw> OK, sure
<Quintasan> Uh, branding hell
<smartboyhw> But I heard that kte-collaborative depends on KTp >= \0.6.80
<Quintasan> It does, and I am working on it in Debian.
<apachelogger> go fix some kubuntu bugs instead :@
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, HA HA HA HA HAH
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: I can't comment on trello. Am I not supposed to?
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: do you have an account?
<ovidiu-florin> Yes
<ovidiu-florin> I'm not a member of that board
<ovidiu-florin> I'm only using the Kubuntu Romania board so far
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: can I be a member of the 13.10 board on trello?
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: you are now kubuntu member on trello :)
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<apachelogger> if you reload the page you should be able to join the board and comment
<ovidiu-florin> yeeey
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: can I move that cart in the Doing List?
<ovidiu-florin> card*
<Riddell> apachelogger: your netbook fix seems to do the job, I'll throw it in and respin for beta 2
<apachelogger> yofel, Riddell: oh, I just noticed https://trello.com/c/kpN1Nh2S the entire algorithm of that was implemented for the autosnapshotter of neon5 
<apachelogger> Riddell: groovy
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: sure
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: take a look at this: http://youtu.be/gLmRo7dYbJg?t=6m45s
<ovidiu-florin> looks pretty neat to me
<ovidiu-florin> I'll test it once I get home
<apachelogger> Riddell: so... we have two new entires in the menu ktnef which is a windows mail something file viewer thing and an editor for the email haeder in kmail, both of which IMO should not be in the default install and montel says we can put them them in separate packages without problems (i.e. they are meant to be standalone)
<apachelogger> Riddell: any objections to me splitting those thingums from whatever generic kdepim package they are in right now?
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: could still be simpler ^^
<Quintasan> apachelogger actually +1 on that
<apachelogger> Updated:  May 23 2012
<Quintasan> I was wondering wtf those things are and why would I need the,
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: may be worthwhile to mail the author and ask if he is still working on it
<ovidiu-florin> shouldn't this be taken by KDE and published?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: y u no file bugz?
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: that'd be the long term target
<Quintasan> I haz had no internetz apachelogger
<apachelogger> Quintasan: u mad bro?
<Quintasan> Not really. Could take a break from you :P
<apachelogger> :(
<Quintasan> that said
<Quintasan> kubotu: order beer for apachelogger
 * kubotu gives apachelogger a nice frosty mug of beer.
<apachelogger> u no luv me? 
<apachelogger> sweet baby jesus
<apachelogger> that kcm got a lot of files
<Quintasan> kubotu: order vodka for apachelogger
 * kubotu slides vodka down the bar to apachelogger
<apachelogger> it has a lineedit.cpp
<Quintasan> We clearly need more lines for kubotu apachelogger
<smartboyhw> kubotu: order beer for shadeslayer 
 * kubotu gives shadeslayer a nice frosty mug of beer.
<smartboyhw> That was for the roll on working un-rebuildable packages the past days:P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: eh wha?
<apachelogger> kubotu: order good beer
 * kubotu slides the finest Belgium Trappist beer down the bar to apachelogger.
<apachelogger> there a bazillion lines, you just don't know em :P
<Quintasan> try ordering vodka
<apachelogger> vodka is for alcoholics
<Quintasan> Go ahead and try telling me you are not.
<apachelogger> real men conduct partys
<apachelogger> kubotu: order party set
 * kubotu gives everyone a party hat and a hand full of conffeti.
<Quintasan> I wouldn't believe you even if you pai...or maybe if you paid me I would believe it.
<apachelogger> there we go
<Quintasan> kubotu: order whisky for apachelogger
 * kubotu slides whisky down the bar to apachelogger
<Quintasan> meh
<smartboyhw> kubotu: order coke for smartboyhw
 * kubotu slides a cold can of tasty Coca Cola(r) down the bar to smartboyhw.
<Riddell> apachelogger: if they're split will they not be installed by default?
<smartboyhw> I love Coca-Cola(r) !
<apachelogger> kubotu: order breakfast, de
 * kubotu slides a Knoppix down the bar to apachelogger.
<apachelogger> kubotu: thanks
<apachelogger> Riddell: nah, not on the seed
<Quintasan> kubotu: order breakfast, en
 * kubotu slides breakfast, en down the bar to Quintasan
<apachelogger> Riddell: i.e. ktnef.deb kmail-headerwahtever.deb
<apachelogger> Quintasan: uk I think
<Quintasan> kubotu: order breakfast, uk
<apachelogger> or us
 * kubotu slides breakfast, uk down the bar to Quintasan
<Quintasan> kubotu: order breakfast, us
 * kubotu slides breakfast cereals, a bagel, 2 pancakes, scrambled eggs and a cup of hot coffee down the bar to Quintasan.
<Quintasan> hm
<apachelogger> kubotu: order breakfast, uk, full for Quintasan
 * kubotu slides scrambled eggs, bacon, one sausage, black pudding, mushrooms, baked beans, hash browns, half of a tomato, one toast and a tea with fresh milk down the bar to Quintasan.
<Quintasan> Yes, more like it.
<apachelogger> ^^
<Quintasan> I still believe we need more alcohol in there.
<apachelogger> kubotu: order breakfast, at for Riddell
 * kubotu slides 5 floors of backon and some wurst with bread, a glass of schnaps and a new deck down the bar to Riddell.
<smartboyhw> Wow
<apachelogger> ^ it's for when you want to kill someone
<smartboyhw> kubotu: order dinner
 * kubotu slides dinner down the bar to smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> :(
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that statement may be true regardless of location and time of day
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> also classi
<apachelogger> c
<apachelogger> kubotu: order cookies, xmas
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of last year's, now all dry cookies, down the crappy decorated and totally falling apart bar to apachelogger and shouts: Happy whatever -.-
<Quintasan> that said ordering vodka should make kubotu slide 5 chilled shots of vodka down the bar
<smartboyhw> kubotu: order dinner, uk
 * kubotu slides dinner, uk down the bar to smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Huh
<Riddell> apachelogger: but what if a user needs them? will they know to install them?
<apachelogger> kubotu: order data for Quintasan
 * kubotu is telling Quintasan that they performed an illegal operation and needs to be exterminated.
<Quintasan> as for whisky I believe we should ask Riddell for opinion
<apachelogger> Riddell: they won't
<apachelogger> Riddell: those two tools are new in .11
<apachelogger> ktnef requires you to have weird windows mail server attachments and requires you to know how to handle them, that you can handle them etc. 
<Quintasan> Clearly not what our generic users want.
<apachelogger> and well, editing the header kmail displays with...
<apachelogger> not a deal breaking use case ^^
<apachelogger> kubotu: order mai tai for Quintasan
 * kubotu shakes 3cl white rum, 1.5 cl orange curaçao, 1.5 cl Orgeat syrup and 1 cl fresh lime juice, strains it into a glass and floats 3 cl dark rum onto the top, and slides the cocktail down the bar to Quintasan. Voilà, your Mai Tai :)
<apachelogger> many useful recipes that old robot has :P
<Quintasan> You clearly have too much time on your hands :P
<Quintasan> Add the vodka one on the double!
<apachelogger> while I was on the amarok team we did not drink vodka!
<apachelogger> hence why there is no vodka support
<apachelogger> kubotu: order enterprise
 * kubotu shouts ENGAGE!
<apachelogger> ^ true story
<Quintasan> Then I demand whisky support at least
<apachelogger> Quintasan: first we need to know what kind of whisky etc.
<Quintasan> Riddell: Your opinion is needed.
<Quintasan> The aforementioned topic requires your expertise on the subject.
 * apachelogger leaves for supper
<Riddell> Quintasan: what what?
<Quintasan> Riddell: We are discussing what kind of whisky should kubotu serve were youto order one
<soee> anyone here running nvidia drivers with this optimus  function ?
<Riddell> Quintasan: oh a Balvenie Doublewood naturally
<Quintasan> soee: Me.
<Riddell> Quintasan: but you could also ask Nightrose, she's leart about the goodness of the Irn Bru recently
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^^
<soee> Quintasan, saucy / raring ?
<Quintasan> raring
<soee> Quintasan, are you using maybe nvidia-prime or bumblebee ?
<Quintasan> bumblebee
<soee> Quintasan, ok i think ill go for raring as i cant make nvidia work on saucy
<Riddell> lordievader: sorry I didn't get back to you, we'll need to look to tidy up the docs downloader after beta 2 tomorrow
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: can I reblog your blog post?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: did you get in contact with the ubuntu ro people? would be nice to be friends with them
<Riddell> suggest they add a link to the ro.kubuntu site for example
<ovidiu-florin> not yet. I'm not sure what to say
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: do you want a translation for my blog post?
<lordievader> Riddell: Sure, we'll do it tommorow.
<soee> oh lord.. invalid or corrupt kenrel image :)
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, have you got an IRC channel for Kubuntu Romania?
<ovidiu-florin> no
<ovidiu-florin> I wanted to ask for one
<ovidiu-florin> also a mail list
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, sure, we can set up all that.
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels for creating your IRC channel
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: maybe say "hi sorry I didn't get in contact before, I don't want to split the community just provide another option for people who use kde in ubuntu, can we swap links?"
<Riddell> but with more padding to it
<smartboyhw> So your channel should be #kubuntu-ro
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, here are two options to set up a mailing list
<smartboyhw> 1. Make a Launchpad team, and use the in-built mailing list feature
<smartboyhw> 2. make a lists.ubuntu.com mailing list
<ovidiu-florin> so there is now way we could get something like romania@kubuntu.org address?
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, emmm...
<smartboyhw> I think you need to ask Canonical IS
<ovidiu-florin> as a mail list
<smartboyhw> Since @kubuntu.org address are normally for Kubuntu Members
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, ^
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> I'll ask the others
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, what's more, mailing lists normally do have a @lists.*.* stuff;P
<ovidiu-florin> and see what we'll do
<ovidiu-florin> for me that's simple... for some people that might be hard to memorize
<smartboyhw> you can setup the IRC channel today
<ovidiu-florin> will do when I get home
<ovidiu-florin> added it to trello
<ovidiu-florin> smartboyhw: https://trello.com/b/OxkEQ8dS/kubuntu-romania
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, nice, :)
<ovidiu-florin> thank you Riddell for the mail proposal
<Riddell> http://blogs.kde.org/2013/09/25/site-ul-kubuntu-rom%C3%A2nia-fost-lansat
<smartboyhw> "Now that's style" :
<smartboyhw> :0
<smartboyhw> :)
<Sick_Rimmit> Hello folks
<Sick_Rimmit> I'm struggling like heck trying to install Kubuntu 13.04 on a MacPro 1 - has anyone here got any advice please ?
<smartboyhw> Do we have amd64+mac images again for 13.04?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: :)
<Sick_Rimmit> I couldn't see on eon the UK Mirro
<ovidiu-florin> awesome
<Sick_Rimmit> Seems that its an EFI issue, as it gets stuck with the <Select CD-ROM Boot Type:> prompt 
<davmor2> Sick_Rimmit: first of all are you trying with a 64bit version of Kubuntu as it is efi based?
<Sick_Rimmit> davmor2: Yes I have the AMD64 image
<Sick_Rimmit> FRom the docs I have read so far it appears to be an issue with Mac, as others have got stuck at this prompt, but I can't find my way aroundit
<Sick_Rimmit> Hoping that someone here may have come across this before
<davmor2> Sick_Rimmit: not me I'm afraid
<Sick_Rimmit> Well I'm starting to get a littl e frustrated now, so that means in anouth 30 minutes there will be an Ex Mac Pro sitting on my drive in the rain if anyone wants it
<davmor2> Sick_Rimmit: out of interest where does it die?  I'm thinking that if it is getting to the installer and then dying you could try booting into Live Desktop mode?
<Sick_Rimmit> davmor2: It boots to a black screen that says 1. 2. Select CD-ROm Boot Type:
<Sick_Rimmit> davmor2: Of course you can't select anything because it appers the keyboard buffer is not beeing red.
<Sick_Rimmit> davmor2: If I understand it correctly, it is because Apple made a half arsed job of the EFI system on the Mac Pro 1's
<davmor2> Sick_Rimmit: have you tried booting from usb rather than cdrom?
<Sick_Rimmit> davmor2: Apparently some have got it to work by holding the 1 + Enter key down prior to the boot, 
<Sick_Rimmit> davmor2: No I haven't tried that
<Sick_Rimmit> But I will
<davmor2> Sick_Rimmit: EFI reads a usb drive and cdrom differently, so there is a very slim chance that it might get further
<Sick_Rimmit> davmor2: Roger that, its worth a try
<soee> Quintasan, how did you installed 319 on Raring ?
<soee> i see only 313 in Additional Drivers
<Mamarok> ovidiu-florin: nice pictures of your site launch :) Congratulations!
<ovidiu-florin> Mamarok: thank you
<BluesKaj> soee:  I think the 319 drivers are available at xedgers ppa , deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu saucy main 
<soee> BluesKaj, yes
<soee> just installed them with 325 i think 
<soee> i need to upgrade KDE than ill test how it works
<BluesKaj> soee:  install dkms then run, dkms status , to show the installed driver
<soee> hmm 325 are active and i dont see 319
<soee> but i cant set Opengl 3.1
<BluesKaj> soe try the raster setting for Qt graphics first, then OpenGL 3.1 
<BluesKaj> soee: ^
<soee> I wonder if it uses this integrated intel card or nvidia
<BluesKaj> depends on your power settings perhaps , and whether or not you're on battery or line power
<soee> it is impossible to set opengl
<soee> hmm cant start kded4
<soee> power managmend is not loaded ..
<Sick_Rimmit> davmor2: Ah, no joy with the USB stick im afraid :-( worth a try though
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1195255] No ubiquity on Kubuntu Netbook desktop @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1195255 (by Jonathan Riddell)
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah ha
<Sick_Rimmit> We might be in luck, I have found a 12.04 LTS release+mac image in the repo
<Sick_Rimmit> I am gonna try that
<Sick_Rimmit> davmor2: Thanks for helping me out, I really appreciate your input.
<soee> when upgrading KDE 4.10 => 4.11 kscreen should be stopped ?
<soee> also option Unsupported updates should be checked by default ?
<soee> ok finally  i was able to run opengl 3.1 ;O
<ovidiu-florin> Home at last
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: are you around?
<soee> what is the command to upgrade 13.04 -> 13.10 ?
<Blizzz> do-release-upgrade -d
<Blizzz> soee: ^
<soee> Blizzz, thanks
<Blizzz> yw
<apachelogger> Quintasan: so what's the nus on the whisky?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: According to our Whisky Overlord Riddell, Balvenie Doublewood shall be it
<apachelogger> is that a name or what?
<Quintasan> I believe it is
<apachelogger> "use it in a sentence please"
<Quintasan> Hm
<Quintasan> GIVE ME SOME Balvenie Doublewood BLOODY FOOL, ELSE I'M GOIN' TO THROW S'ME AX'S AT YOU
<apachelogger> that sounds almost scottish
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> It's 12yo single malt
<apachelogger> Riddell: can we get a proper scottish sentence using the the name plz? :P
<apachelogger> I want agression and stuff and "what ya lookink at?"
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what does that mean?
<apachelogger> other than it probably went bad already because its ETOOOLD
<Quintasan> I believe that single malt is whisky made at one particular distilery using a single malt
<apachelogger> kubotu: wp single malt
<kubotu> error googling for single malt
<apachelogger> ololo
<apachelogger> the google is broken
 * apachelogger duckduckwalks
<apachelogger> Single malt whisky is a whisky made at one particular distillery from a mash that uses only malted grain, ordinarily barley.
<Quintasan> uh, malt is a malt, what do you want me to explain about it xD
<Quintasan> Makes sense
<Quintasan> I was missing the barley part
<apachelogger> can you make booze from !malted grain?
<apachelogger> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grain_whisky
<apachelogger> tha wikipedia knows it all
<Quintasan> kubotu should slide a slightly chilled glass of finest 12 years old Balvenie Doublewood down the bar shouting something Scottish at him
<apachelogger> In Scotland, "malt whisky" must use a 100% malted barley mash and must be distilled in a pot still, whereas grain whisky is typically distilled in a continuous column still in a manner that results in a higher percentage of alcohol by volume (ABV), but less flavorful spirit.
<apachelogger> oh whay what, why
<Quintasan> like YA'D BETTER DOWN THAT IN A SINGLE GO CHAP
<apachelogger> so grain whisky is superior because it got more of the boozyness
<Quintasan> Maybe, it's less flavorful though.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: nonono he'd be shouting "what are ye looking at"
<apachelogger> and wave his fist
<apachelogger> Quintasan: if ye down it in a one go ye aint gonna notice, now are ye?
<apachelogger> clearly ye POVs are all mixed up
<Quintasan> Watch'a lookin' at chap?
<apachelogger>  Because of this practice, grain whisky is seldom bottled by itself in Scotland, where it is instead manufactured primarily for blending with malt whisky to create blended whiskies, which account for over 90% of all Scotch whisky sales.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: scotts aint saying chap
<Quintasan> s/chap/bloody bastard/
<kubotu> Quintasan meant: "Watch'a lookin' at bloody bastard?"
<apachelogger> more like it
<apachelogger> also I think we want a blended whisky
<Quintasan> Hell no, we want a single malt
<apachelogger> for it has superior boozyness and superior flavor
<apachelogger> you can enjoy the flavor and throw it down like water, so everyone is happy
<Quintasan> Balvenie Doublewood has Riddell's seal of approval, you can't go wrong with that.
<apachelogger> but it aint got no boozyness :P
<Quintasan> I has damn 40% or more
<Quintasan> You need more?
<apachelogger> 90% of scotch whisky sales say we need more!
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Spirytus Rektyfikowany Luksusowy 96%
<Quintasan> drink this
<apachelogger> is that a name?
<apachelogger> "use it in a sentence please"
<Quintasan> Daj Pani trochę Luksusowego, co?
<Quintasan> Give me some Luksusowy, wont'cha?
<apachelogger> that's what kubotu will say
<Quintasan> It's a spirit
<apachelogger> it's sufficient gibberish that people can believe it got the boozyness
<Quintasan> LOL
<Quintasan> It's VAC is 96% as you can see in the name
<apachelogger> I figured
<Quintasan> You don't drink that by itself unless you really want to end up dead.
<apachelogger> you drink it with a glass of whisky on the side
<apachelogger> a ha!
<Quintasan> I no longer have any idea what's your thought process.
<apachelogger> I don't either
<apachelogger> ETOOTIRED
<apachelogger> please be sending a letter to darth vader asking him to ask sauron to call me and tell me the password for the deathstar so I can change kubotu
<apachelogger> that how tired I am
<apachelogger> anywayz
<apachelogger> Quintasan: if you write me the lines of drunken gibberish kubotu should yell I can add the super abilities
<apachelogger> until then 
<apachelogger> kubotu: order bed
 * kubotu is placing a cot for apachelogger in the corner of #kubuntu-devel.
<apachelogger> kubotu: :*
<soee> yofel, got a moment ?
<Riddell> ooh new builds are up
<Riddell> !testers | beta 2 candidates
<ubottu> beta 2 candidates: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56 for information.
<soee> uhm
<soee> i have yesterdays iso
<soee> its outdated ?
<Riddell> yeah, that's old news
<Riddell> zsync the new ones
<soee> uh i just installed that build on my laptop :D
<soee> i can test tomorrow on VM
<Riddell> a testers life is never finished
<soee> this optimus technology from nvidia is a mess
<soee> Riddell, i have one question
<soee> after fresh installation when i open muon and edit its properties inside Updtes tab option Unsupported updates is checked
<soee> this should be that way ?
<Riddell> soee: nope, that should be -proposed
<soee> Riddell, ok but 4th option is checked - the one i mentioned
<Riddell> sounds like a bug
<Riddell> soee: sorry I'm tired and not able to confirm, but report it upstream if you think it's a problem
<Riddell> yay for xnox, wifi working
<Riddell> agateau: ↑
<Riddell> yay for apachelogger, netbook working
<Riddell> yay for working OEM
<xnox> all sounds  very good ! \o/
<Quintasan> Hmm
<Quintasan> Riddell: I think I'll have to package libkpeople first to get the beta done
<Riddell> Quintasan: that sounds likely
<Quintasan> It's going to be more work than expected yet again
<Quintasan> Debian is not sure if they want it in since it's likely to have ABI breakage and I'm not so keen on maintaining two different versions of pacakaging
<Riddell> um, isn't Debian unfrozen?
<Quintasan> I'd love to have the beta with libkpeople
<Quintasan> ScottK probably knows
<Riddell> it is, sid unfrozen into jessie
<Riddell> Quintasan: so debian will take it even if not yet for the beta
<Riddell> and it'll go in a ppa for kubuntu and we'll take it after 13.10 is out
<Riddell> so it'll need packaged, may as well do it sooner
<Riddell> than later
<Quintasan> Certainly, for now I will go to bed, I have the preliminary work done so the rest should be easy once I manage to pester someone to review it.
<Riddell> good idea, I will go to bed too
#kubuntu-devel 2013-09-26
<Quintasan> kubotu: order bed
 * kubotu is placing a cot for Quintasan in the corner of #kubuntu-devel.
<soee> good morning
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Pad: http://goo.gl/It6HGW 4.11.1 S/achv R+P/bpo | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | Please test the Beta 2 images to get it out
<Riddell> thanks smartboyhw :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I can't test today, the respin has caused Ubuntu Studio test results to be blanked till I came in:(
<Riddell> maybe one day I'll try out ubuntu studio, I've no idea what it's like
<ghostcube> ubuntu studio is nice :)
<smartboyhw> ghostcube, thank you for your nice compliment:)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you do opt to try:P
<ghostcube> its the only distri for making music, that works out of the box :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: \o/
<apachelogger> network-manager-pptp-gnome	0.9.8.2-1ubuntu1
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> on the iso
<apachelogger> network-manager-pptp-gnome         | network-manager-pptp           | network-manager-pptp (Recommends)     | Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>               |           27714 |             152
<apachelogger> that seems wrong
<apachelogger> Recommends: network-manager-pptp-gnome | plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: shouldn't the networkmanagement source be dropped in favor of plasma-nm?
<apachelogger> and in light of that recommends wouldn't it be good if plasma-nm Provides: plasma-widget-networkmanagement?
<cortexA9> hello
<cortexA9> beta 2 is ok ?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah we should remove it
<Riddell> cortexA9: we don't know, we need testers
<cortexA9> Riddell
<cortexA9> they did a test i see
<Riddell> upgrade works and networkmanagement gets replaced by plasma-nm but I got a crash in kded when trying to connect to network :(
<Riddell> cortexA9: who's "they"?
<cortexA9> jr on iso.qa
<cortexA9> devs
<cortexA9> or testers
<apachelogger> oh bummer, someone forgot to regenerate kubuntu-patched-l10n
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's that?
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/l10n
<Riddell> oh the magic .po file
<apachelogger> !find kubuntu-patched-l10n.mo
<ubottu> Package/file kubuntu-patched-l10n.mo does not exist in raring
<apachelogger> aight
 * Riddell adds to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BetaProcess
<apachelogger> !find kubuntu-patched-l10n.mo saucy
<ubottu> Package/file kubuntu-patched-l10n.mo does not exist in saucy
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think you should grab pitti and get the kubuntu* translations in some language pack somewhere
 * apachelogger wonders how to describe headerthemeeditor -.-
<apachelogger>   Uploading network-manager-pptp_0.9.8.2-1ubuntu2_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> ^ pptp-gnome being on the iso fixed
<apachelogger> meanwhile in kdepim http://paste.kde.org/p6c555ecf/
<Riddell> good stuff apachelogger 
<apachelogger> test building that now, also doing patched-l10n
<apachelogger> kde-workspace-kgreet-plugins       | kde-workspace                  | kde-workspace-bin                     | Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>                     |           38538 |             254
<apachelogger> isn't that kdm?
<apachelogger>  This package contains libraries needed for kdm and locker authentication.
<cortexA9> i can't see it on iso.qa
<cortexA9> Riddell
<smartboyhw> cortexA9, refresh?
<smartboyhw> It *should* appear
<cortexA9> 25.1
<cortexA9> smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> cortexA9, I saw it here
<smartboyhw> At least, 1 hour ago-.-
<cortexA9> ok see it smartboyhw
<jussi> do we have the pms code for kubuntu blue ??
<cortexA9> smartboyhw no iso.. for now it's right ?
<smartboyhw> cortexA9, no ISO?
<smartboyhw> What do you mean?
<cortexA9> yes
<cortexA9> don't see it.
<cortexA9> only the section on iso.qa
<smartboyhw> cortexA9, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20130925.1/ !?
<cortexA9> yes but talking about the 26. smartboyhw.
<smartboyhw> cortexA9, what 26?
<smartboyhw> That's for the upgrades-.-
<cortexA9> 20130926
<cortexA9> oh ok
<smartboyhw> cortexA9, that's for upgrades-.-
<Riddell> jussi: pms code? the logo colour isn't anything so formallised, just grab the svg off KubuntuArtwork
<smartboyhw> cortexA9, just use the image 20130925.1 to test Upgrade (image)
<jussi> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I realise I have no idea if that works for kubuntu
<smartboyhw> Riddell, heh
<smartboyhw> Fortunately, we did do some upgrade testing during 13.10 Beta 1 for studio
<smartboyhw> So all upgrade bugs were fixed
<Riddell> "Select the 'Upgrade FAMILY' option" I don't remember seeing ubiquity show that
<Riddell> I wonder if that's something that needs to be added to the kde frontend or just I've never seen it
<Riddell> time to investigate and find out I guess
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yes, it's in the Trello board
<smartboyhw> I mean, the workitem for adding it
<Riddell> aah
<smartboyhw> So technically, it won't work for you guys
<Riddell> s/you/us/ :)
<kubotu> Riddell: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<smartboyhw> Riddell, sorry, wearing the Ubuntu Studio Release Manager hat here;P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you might want to create another testsuite, only put the Upgrade (internet) in it, and connect to Kubuntu upgrade product (in ISO QA Tracker)
<cortexA9> smartboyhw why not make another testsuite for 26 ?
<smartboyhw> cortexA9, Riddell can do it himself
<cortexA9> ok
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I get so confused by the iso admin pages!
<smartboyhw> I mean, I can make a testsuite, but I cant connect to the Upgrade Kubuntu product (don't have the necessary rights here)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, maybe I add the testsuite for you?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: go ahead
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you yourself will have to connect the products though...
<cortexA9> why only upgrade and not a full iso ?
<smartboyhw> cortexA9, because Kubuntu's ubiquity hasn't supported image upgrades yet (we have our own version of ubiquity, and that hasn't been implemented:()
<apachelogger> No filename specified at /usr/lib/kubuntu-l10n//libexec/extractrc line 120.
<apachelogger> I am not sure our l10n stuff is workign correctly right now
<smartboyhw> Riddell, please remove the original testsuite in the Upgrade Kubuntu products, and add "Kubuntu Upgrades (temporary measure until image upgrades are supported)" to the products
<smartboyhw> debfx, the steam in #ubuntu-release, is it the gaming stuff?
<debfx> smartboyhw: yes (just the launcher binary)
<smartboyhw> debfx, oh
<Riddell> kde bug 325324 is interesting
<ubottu> KDE bug 325324 in applet "Crash on upgrade from networkmanagement to plasma-nm" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=325324
<Riddell> something must not be being removed
<apachelogger> Riddell: "Probably there is still running the old kded modul." that seems very likely
<apachelogger> Riddell: plasma-widget-facebook is anyone even using that?
<Riddell> apachelogger: does it even work?
<apachelogger> no clue
<Riddell> apachelogger: works nicely, I use it
<apachelogger> do other people use it ^^
<apachelogger> uploading patched-l10n
<apachelogger>   Uploading kubuntu-patched-l10n_13.10ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> Riddell: I reckon ther is no schedule for 14.04 yet?
<Riddell> apachelogger: not that I know of
<soee> someone tested this beta 2 already ?
<apachelogger> hah
<apachelogger> trello has stickers now
<debfx> apachelogger: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TSeries/ReleaseSchedule but it's probably not final
<apachelogger> thx
<apachelogger> just need something to hold on to for management cards
<Riddell> Tm_Tr: are you able to test on ppc?
<Riddell> valorie: docs on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SaucySalamander/Beta2/Kubuntu
<Riddell> apachelogger: about-system on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SaucySalamander/Beta2/Kubuntu
<Tm_T> Riddell: will try when I get home
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you pick kubuntu-settings into beta2?
<apachelogger> because I fixed that icon there :P
<apachelogger> I think(tm)
<Riddell> apachelogger: dunno see screenshot on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SaucySalamander/Beta2/Kubuntu#About_System ?
<apachelogger> yeah that's the old one
<apachelogger> actually instead of letting settings into beta2 you could simply redo the screenshot :P
<apachelogger> good stuff regardless
<Riddell> that screenshot is from beta 2
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, it's broken, which is why I uploaded a new settings yesterday 
<apachelogger> the lefthand logo should only be the circle gear thing
<apachelogger> othrwise it looks weird and messes with the layout
<apachelogger> huh
<apachelogger> Wednesday, December 18, 2013: KDE SC 4.12 Release
<apachelogger> wasn't the winter release in january?
<apachelogger> ScottK: what happened to standing SRU exception for KDE adjacent software btw?
<Riddell> apachelogger: shorted releases now kdelibs isn't around
<Riddell> apachelogger: SRUs got in for stuff we asked for
<apachelogger> cool on both accounts
<soee> someone maybe knows answer for my question @ #kubuntu ?
<Riddell> shortened releases might well clash with our release cycle at some point but we'll deal with that when it happens
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> hi BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hi soee
<apachelogger> 14.04 board https://trello.com/b/s8tG9Zlf/14-04
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://trello.com/b/BbZZ2XXN/saucy-merges can be closed I guess?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes all done thanks
<smartboyhw> Riddell, have you done the product changes in the QA Tracker?
 * Riddell blogs http://blogs.kde.org/2013/09/26/switching-kubuntu-comments
<apachelogger>   Uploading kdepim_4.11.1-0ubuntu2_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<Riddell> \o/
<Riddell> smartboyhw: waa I'm lost :(
<Riddell> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/testsuites/365/edit
<Riddell> Edit a testsuite - Kubuntu Upgrades (temporary measure until image upgrades are supported)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, no need to touch the testsuite!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<smartboyhw> The products
<smartboyhw> "Upgrade Kubuntu amd64" and "Upgrade Kubuntu i386"
 * apachelogger touches the testsuite
<smartboyhw> Set these products to use the new testsuite instead of the old one
<Riddell> smartboyhw: how's that?
 * smartboyhw checks
<smartboyhw> Riddell, good job
<Riddell> phew
<Riddell> I really don't understand this site, needs an E-R diagram to explain the tables
<BluesKaj> No crashes, freezes or segfaults here yet on beta2  
<Riddell> yay
<BluesKaj> additional drivers is unresponsive tho
<snele> guys where I can get beta2 image?
<Riddell> snele: testing now see http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/303/builds
<Riddell> click Kubuntu i386 or amd64 and then Link to the download information
<snele> Riddell: thanks. Time for testing :)
<BluesKaj> N'ot liking the muon software center much , it's not necessary in my view . Is this suppoded to make it easier to find and install apps? Either use the original muon in it's old state or just the software center , but not both , otherwise it's just plain clunky.
<Riddell> what do you mean by just the software center?
<BluesKaj> Riddell:  guess I should have used it's proper name , Muon Discover
<ovidiu-florin> Hello world
<BluesKaj> then there's Muon Package Manager
 * apachelogger never liked the idea of having muon package manger on the iso to begin with :P
<apachelogger> overlaps with apt-get IMO
<apachelogger> then again... easier to use
<apachelogger> still shouldn't be on by default
<BluesKaj> persionally i think it's going to be confusing for new users
<apachelogger> but no one ver listens to me
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: why is that?
<BluesKaj> I mostly use muon for reference , so don't really care 
<BluesKaj> apachelogger:  2 muons for one , a package manager and software center with the same functions 
<apachelogger> they do not have the same functions
<BluesKaj> transitional maybe 
<apachelogger> they both can install packages
<apachelogger> that's about where the similarities end
<BluesKaj> see what i mean :)
<apachelogger> that's like saying dpkg is redundant with cp
<BluesKaj> even I'm confused
<BluesKaj> a new users isn't going to know that
<apachelogger> a new user will find muon discover in the computer tab :P
<apachelogger> and there only muon discover is present
<BluesKaj> I have both in the kmenu >apps>system
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> that's not the computer tab
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> moot discussion
 * apachelogger thinks it shouldn't be on the ISO but simply because it caters to advanced use cases and sysadmins
<BluesKaj> yeah but the apps tab is right beside the K , it should be first if that's what nyou want users to choose first 
<BluesKaj> the computewr tab that is
<BluesKaj> a small issue , but importanr in my view
 * BluesKaj searches for his glasses , again
<BluesKaj> but that's actually a kde issue anyway 
<smartboyhw> R.I.P Saucy Merges
<apachelogger> yofel: maybe just throw your create_* scripts into kubuntu-dev-tools so we can find them in 3 years again ^^
<Riddell> bug 1204524 still exists
<ubottu> bug 1204524 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "oem temporary user not removed" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204524
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> Riddell: active is broken, is that known?
<apachelogger> plasma-dataengine-recommendations is both in contour-data and plasma-active-data
<apachelogger> and the so for it in contour and plasma-active
<apachelogger> that nasty SendQ
<smartboyhw> hmm
<markey> is an update available or planned to fix the KDE 4.11.1 bug with requiring double-click in the panel?
<Riddell> did that get fixed?
 * smartboyhw forgotten
<smartboyhw> Did we actually patch it?
 * apachelogger patches markey
 * yofel didn't have anything about double clicks in panel
<yofel> but I don't use the default task manager
<markey> Riddell: "<rdieter> markey: that was fixed shortly after 4.11.1 was released"
<markey> so it's a 4.11.1 regression fixed in 4.11.2. oh well, I can wait, it's not super urgent
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: regarding the UFW GUI, I've contacted the developer, but haven't gotten an answer yet. I'll wait a bit longer. If not, the software is released under GPLv3, coukld we use it, still? or better to make a new one based on the GUFW?
<ovidiu-florin> If he doesn't respond
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: if he doesn't respond we simply fork and move upstream to kde
<apachelogger> albeit that needs a dev to actually look at the existing code and decide whether it is worth forking
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> I'd like to be a part of that
<ovidiu-florin> I want to learn ahow that's done
<ovidiu-florin> I've just discovered that the #kubuntu-ro channel exists :D
<ovidiu-florin> yeeey
<ovidiu-florin> so that's done :D
<apachelogger> timezone fix incoming
<apachelogger>   Uploading kde-workspace_4.11.1-0ubuntu5_source.changes: done.                                                                                                                               
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.    
<apachelogger> worksaround bug 1206199 by not using zic and deep copying the timezone file
<ubottu> bug 1206199 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "/etc/localtime incorrect link created by dateandtime kcm" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1206199
<apachelogger> so, installing kubuntu-active on top of kubuntu-desktop is a really bad idea
<apachelogger> and active is borken to begin with
<apachelogger> fun
<Riddell> yeah active is broken just now
<ovidiu-florin> I've set up the IRC support on the website: http://ro.kubuntu.org/?q=IRC-test
<ovidiu-florin> I've sent a message to the plugin developers about the possibility of getting a translation in there
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<snele_livesessio> I am testing beta2 from usb. is this known problem (look at folderview widget):  http://www.dodaj.rs/f/29/vl/2apYbYEs/snapshot1.png
<Riddell> snele_livesessio: nope, I've not seen that
<Riddell> just on startup?
<snele_livesessio> Riddell: yes
<snele_livesessio> Riddell: everything seems to run fine tho
<Riddell> snele_livesessio: report a bug and we'll see if anyone else has the issue I guess
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hmm, you pinged me in some context and it had pitti in the coversation
<shadeslayer> I don't remember where
<shadeslayer> nvm
<shadeslayer> ubuntu-devel
<Riddell> he asked something
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no doko asked about qtwebkit
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> and I tried building it without 3D and it didn't work
<shadeslayer> some sort of linking error
<Riddell> since we don't care about arm now we can just force it through
<shadeslayer> ok
<Riddell> the current version doesn't build on arm as far as I remember anyway
<shadeslayer> aha cool
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hints added for britney?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: for what?
<shadeslayer> for qtwebkit?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: needs discussed with release team first
<shadeslayer> oh okay
<snele_livesessio>  now I am pissed. first apport kde crashed. then i finished bug report and I when clicked "send" rekonq crashed so no bug report...
<shadeslayer> snele_livesessio: rofl
<cortexA9> hello
<Riddell> hi cortexA9 
<Peace-> Riddell: wifi audio video sd reader and finally even bluetooth works out of the box here on 13.10 beta 64bit daily build
<Peace-> this is a live cd btw
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1206199] /etc/localtime incorrect link created by dateandtime kcm @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1206199 (by Leszek Lesner)
<lordievader> Riddell: Have you done something on the kubuntu-docs-downloader script already (to make it readable)? If not then I'll do it :)
<soee> hmm so i want to add latest updates
<soee> and kubuntu-desktop package is topped 
<soee> is it good or bad ?
<ovidiu-florin> where can I ask for a new mail list?
<shadeslayer> probably open a ticket somewhere?
<ovidiu-florin> where?
<shadeslayer> rt.ubuntu.com ? dunno really
<soee> Riddell, yesterdays fresh install with latest updates works fine for me
<soee> didn't test yest iso
<yofel> soee: "topped"?
<soee> yofel, stopped
<soee> but i did dist-upgrade and its ok
<yofel> ah ok
<Peace-> the live cd works fine here
<Peace-> i will try to install it 
<lordievader> Riddell: Cleaned up and added comments to the Docs conversion script: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oliviervdtoorn/+junk/kubuntu-docs-downloader/revision/8
<tstone> Hi, i have installed the beta stuff via modfied sources. Is this the actual beta2 stuff? If yes it eats my wireless on suspend.
<soee> almost finished 64 bit version installing on VM
<soee> Riddel 64 bit iso works fine, installed, boot, reboot on VM
<snele> guys muon discover is very very buggy in beta2
<snele> on the first run it got frozen with high cpu usage and huge memory leak
<snele> then it crashed when searched "weather"
<snele> and now it crashes on startup sometimes
<snele> crashes at random all the time
<snele> clean beta2 install, 32 bit
<snele> no other problems to report so far :)
<BluesKaj> snele:  what's crashing ?
<snele> BluesKaj: muon discover
<BluesKaj> yeah , it's not crashing here but it's rayher slow to load and seems clunky
<snele> BluesKaj: yes it is very slow, animations are choppy, high cpu and memory usage...
<snele> I have never used it untill now
<snele> and i am very dissapointed
<BluesKaj> I'm using muon package manager for referencing app info depends etc , and really don't have much use for the discover 
<snele> me too but non experienced users will use discover which is in sad state atm
<BluesKaj> yup , that's for sure 
<snele> it crashed again...
<snele> gui is sometimes broken: http://www.dodaj.rs/f/2p/132/SPADhNi/snapshot4.png
<snele> after deleting muon_discoverrc it seems not to crash anymore
<snele> overall beta2 seems to be rock solid :)
<soee> :) works fine after 2 days spent on reinstalling and trying to run nvidia drivers ;)
<Riddell> snele: nudge apol with muon discover bugs
<snele> Riddell: ok. some of them are already on bugs.kde.org ;)
<snele> in user manager "change password" button doesn't work
<snele> and this new plasma-nm always asks for wifi password on startup
<snele> it seems that passwords are not stored in kwallet
 * Riddell takes notes
#kubuntu-devel 2013-09-27
<ahoneybun> Howdy
<ahoneybun> Hey valorie 
<ahoneybun> Hey lordievader 
<soee> good morning
<Guest2126> houston we got a problem 
<Guest2126> uefi mode activated + kubuntu = mess system with a nice grub in minimal mode result
<Guest2126> Riddell: uefi on + kubuntu = installation went good but then you can't boot ...
<valorie> hmm, I missed aaron again
<valorie> sadness
<cortexA9> hello
<jussi> morning cortexA9
<Riddell> morning
<cortexA9> morning Riddell
<cortexA9> morning jussi
<apachelogger> oh, setting is broken
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: bug 1003398 be resolved now?
<ubottu> bug 1003398 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "[regression] kwallet asking for initial password" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1003398
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think so but I'd like to double check to make sure
<apachelogger>   Uploading kubuntu-settings_13.10ubuntu11_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> ^ prevents postinst/postrm from ever falling over because a subscript exited !0 and fixes previous FTBFS
 * apachelogger wonders why dolphin recommends ruby
<soee> oh i have one question
<soee> the new NM - is it possible to store wifi password ?
<soee> it asks me for it after each boot
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^ :O
<Tm_T> soee: define "the new"
<soee> Tm_T, the new plasma applet written with qml
<soee> it comes by default with saucy
<Tm_T> righto
<apachelogger> Riddell:     - dolphin suggests and not recommends ruby
<apachelogger> why did you drop that in the mergE?
<Riddell> apachelogger: probably an oversight
<apachelogger> src/settings/services/servicemenudeinstallation:#!/usr/bin/env ruby
<apachelogger> src/settings/services/servicemenuinstallation:#!/usr/bin/env ruby
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> it's to isntall servicemenu scripties
<apachelogger> Riddell: given increased ISO size I think that is worthwhile supporting
<apachelogger> although I do not know why that could not have been implemented using sh upstream :S
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/p323a5f1b/
<apachelogger> it's really just a glorified bash script 
<apachelogger> ohohoho
<apachelogger> agateau: does the ubiquity sidebar thing actually scale?
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/09/27/plasma-desktopIx2321.png
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 1001630 .. what do we do with that?
<ubottu> bug 1001630 in ubuntustudio-meta (Ubuntu) "xubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop etc. no longer upload crash reports as of Precise" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1001630
<apachelogger> is jonthetaco MIA?
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you know the background story on bug 1078379 ?
<ubottu> bug 1078379 in jockey (Ubuntu) "Jockey-KDE doesn't show drivers versions" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1078379
<apachelogger> I seem to recall mails about jockey being discontinued
<apachelogger> alas I thought someone other than me was following up on that
<jussi> sigh
<jussi> saucy still wont log in for me...
<jussi> wonder what crazy setting Ive got that I need to be rid of. Anyone for telling me where to find a log which could help?
<apachelogger> jussi: .xsession-errors
<jussi> init: startkde main process (1920) killed by TERM signal
<jussi> not much help that one
<jussi> apachelogger: anything else ?
<apachelogger> X explodes :P
<debfx> .xsession-errors is no more, the upstart user session logs to ~/.cache/upstart/startkde.log
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> go ubuntu
<apachelogger> go systemd
<apachelogger> \o/
<debfx> is that you volunteering to bring systemd to ubuntu? ;)
<apachelogger> that's why we have no .xsession-errors
<apachelogger> upstart teaming up with systemd to bring us excellent per-application logging
<jussi> hrr
<jussi> I dont see anything that helps me here
<jussi> but then again, my expertise is not that high
<jussi> bunch of stuff about akonadi exiting
<agateau> apachelogger: damn german language, can't you use spaces sometimes? :)
<apachelogger> computer says no :P
<agateau> apachelogger: guess my code wraps at word boundaries, so it fails there
<jussi> so what kind of thing should I be looking for? 
<apachelogger> jussi: a paste website :P
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Pad: http://goo.gl/It6HGW 4.11.1 S/achv R+P/bpo | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | 13.10 Beta 2 released
<smartboyhw> Riddell, but have you sent out the announcements yet?
<jussi> apachelogger: is it "safe" to pastebin that file?  no nasty personal info?
<jussi> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6162136/
<apachelogger> jussi: if someone debug prints personal info they probably should be shot on sight :P
<jussi> apachelogger: fair point
<jussi> anyway, that seems to be missign a few lines... 
<jussi> hrr
<jussi> nano says 11738 lines... :/
<apachelogger> oh nice it piles up sessions in the same file
<jussi> yay
<apachelogger> why that is vastly superior to .xsession-errors
<apachelogger> now I get to not only search the trace of breakage but also the start of the flipping last session
<apachelogger> I am in love with this change already
<jussi> apachelogger: any thoughts on the issue at hand though?
<jussi> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6162192/
<jussi> seems that was missing from the paste for some reason?
<apachelogger> jussi: do you use session restore
<apachelogger> i.e. does your session restore after login
<jussi> yes
<apachelogger> that could be the problem
<Riddell> ooh beta 2 is out
<apachelogger> jussi: mv .kde//share/config/session ~/
<apachelogger> then try again
<jussi> with the double slash?
<apachelogger> jussi: doesn't matter, but no
<jussi> apachelogger: unfortunately didnt help
<apachelogger> jussi: new log please
<apachelogger> should be cleaner at least
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> wait
<jussi> apachelogger: it looks same as before... :/ sec
<jussi> Ill give you the "tail" ?
<jussi> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6162219/
<apachelogger> jussi: echo "DisableAll=false" > ~/.kde/share/config/kdebugrc
<apachelogger> tail is not enough
<apachelogger> jussi: you could just rm  the log before login
<apachelogger> then it will only contain that one session
<apachelogger> reducing paste load and eaiser to read ^^
<jussi> apachelogger: ok, allow me to do so. 
<apachelogger> and do that kdeburc thing from above
<apachelogger> jussi: I still think your X explodes though
<apachelogger> and actually
<apachelogger> [9960:9960:0923/183326:ERROR:chrome_browser_main_x11.cc(62)] X IO error received (X server probably went away)
<apachelogger> why would chrome show up if the session is clean
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> oh I am being silly
<apachelogger> jussi: also mv ~/.kde/share/config/ksmserverrc ~/
<jussi> hrm, weird
<jussi> that startkdelog has not re-appeared again after moving it
<jussi> right... where now? :/
<apachelogger> perhaps that log was not related at all ^^
<apachelogger> oh god
<jussi> yes? :P
<apachelogger> which startkde; which plasma-desktop; which kwin; which ksplash;
<jussi> apachelogger: /usr/bin/startkde /usr/bin/plasma-desktop /usr/bin/kwin 
<jussi> it says nothing about ksplash
<jussi> I wonder...
<jussi> nope, nothing "missing" (reinstalled kubuntu-desktop)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> gotta test this real quick
<cortexA9> what is the next step after the beta 2 ?
<apachelogger> jussi: go to a tty: sudo stop lightdm ... sudo Xorg :0 ... go to another tty: export DISPLAY=0  ... startkde &> startkdelog
<cortexA9> what is the next step after the beta 2 ??
<apachelogger> eh wrong wrong
<apachelogger> jussi: go to a tty: sudo stop lightdm ... sudo Xorg :0 ... go to another tty: export DISPLAY=:0 ... startkde &> startkdelog
<smartboyhw> cortexA9, RC?
<smartboyhw> Final release?
<apachelogger> or maybe DISPLAY=0 works too
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<cortexA9> oh ok smartboyhw
<apachelogger> jussi: anyway, if everything goes wrong the startkde tty should return since startkde crashed and startkdelog in your home should hold the log of that attempt
<jussi> apachelogger: strange. that start kde works....
<apachelogger> so that upstart/logind/something crapware is kaput
<apachelogger> or the session
<apachelogger> jussi: rewind .... ctrl-c all the tty crap
<jussi> ok
<apachelogger> sudo killall Xorg; sleep 2; sudo start lightdm
<apachelogger> then in lightdm make sure you actually have the plasma session selected :P
<apachelogger> and please telll me if other sessions are also available
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<jussi> plasma workspace is selected and other sessions available
<jussi> apachelogger: very strange this. anyway, going to play again later
<jussi> apachelogger: although, I suspect this issue is with lightdm, or somewhere with my user. (Ubuntu session is selectable, but does same thing)
<apachelogger> jussi: it's probably how that upstart/logind thing starts the session
<apachelogger> i.e. since startkde starts just fine it can only be what starts startkde that fails
<jussi> apachelogger: wait a moment please
<jussi> I have fixored it....
<jussi> dont ask me exactly why.... 
<jussi> BUT
<jussi> I installed kdm and logged in once via KDM. I then reconfigured back to light dm.... and hey presto, it works
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> I do like reliable software :P
<jussi> haha
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<kununtu-devel> jussi: i have installed 13.10 with uefi enabled and... it doesn't work
<smartboyhw> kununtu-devel = apachelogger ?
<kununtu-devel> smartboyhw: nope
<smartboyhw> Well, I can't tell who:P
<smartboyhw> Peace-, hah hah hah
<smartboyhw> Yeah, I don't know why, but UEFI just doesn't like Kubuntu
<smartboyhw> I'm thinking about GRUB menu entries-.-
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/c/r2YHDTII
<Peace-> smartboyhw: the installation is gone well but then i get i silly grub 
<smartboyhw> Peace-, hmm
<smartboyhw> GRUB stuff then
<apachelogger> Riddell: kwallet behaves within defined parameters now
<Riddell> yay
 * smartboyhw thinks that since we use our seperate entry in GRUB "Kubuntu", now it doesn't work with UEFI
<Peace-> smartboyhw: it says grun in minimal mode 
<smartboyhw> Peace-, grun!?
<Peace-> grub :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: all out of energy now, pretty please get pitti to look at translation exports of kubuntu-* packages, I get all sorts of rage when hearing how the l10n export is hacked together
<smartboyhw> OK
<apachelogger> out for today
 * smartboyhw looks at some code...
 * Peace- hates kubuntu lol 
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: drop /etc/default/grub.d and update-grub2
<apachelogger> if it works then our mapping is the problem
<apachelogger> doubtable tho
 * apachelogger now really gone
<Peace-> smartboyhw: another thing ....  rekonq starts and ask me to install flash
<Peace-> smartboyhw: then ... i click ok install it ... and you get The package "flashplugin-installer" has not been found among your software sources. Therefore, it cannot be installed. 
<smartboyhw> Peace-, what?
<Riddell> Peace-: have you done apt-get update yet?
<smartboyhw> Peace-, technically, Flash is unsupported in Linux
<Peace-> Riddell: done 
<smartboyhw> (I mean, the newer versions)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: we do promt to install it?
<Riddell> Peace-: does that fix the rekonq installer?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I never saw it?
<Peace-> Riddell: nope
<Riddell> Peace-: hmm really, I just tried it and it works fine here but I think you will see that problem if apt-get update hasn't been run (which is a bug)
<Peace-> Riddell: i am in a live cd btw maybe it's that?
<Peace-> Riddell: anyway i have installed vlc properly 
<Riddell> Peace-: oh yes that'll affect it to, no non-free on the live cd
<Peace-> Riddell: but if you are connect to internet ... 
<Peace-> and you do update 
<Peace-> it should install it 
<Peace-> Riddell: anyway with uefi ... it doesn't work 
<Peace-> Riddell: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/09/27/plasma-desktops14947.png
<Riddell> right, no multiverse on the live image, it should have a check for that
<Riddell> Peace-: feel free to report a bug
<Riddell> Peace-: uefi is a mysterious quagmire that we need to do better at
<Peace-> Riddell: btw i have tested cuz you have wirtten on kde planet
<Peace-> xD
<Riddell> :)
<Peace-> it went bad damn :P
<Riddell> my blogging works!
<Peace-> sure it works i read often 
<Peace-> it 
<smartboyhw> Riddell, first problem: I don't see grub-efi-amd64-signed package included in Kubuntu
<smartboyhw> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/grub2/saucy/view/head:/debian/patches/install_signed.patch
<smartboyhw> ?!
<smartboyhw> Hmm
<smartboyhw> That's not included in Ubuntu as well
<smartboyhw> Further checks then
<cortexA9> hello
<Riddell> hi cortexA9 
<cortexA9> hi Riddell
 * Riddell posts kubuntu.org/news/1310-beta-2-released
<BluesKaj> had some odd or what appeared as arbitraray shutdowns / power off incidents, twice yesterday without warning
<smartboyhw> Riddell, that's the shortest announcement ever-.-
<Riddell> I never know what to say for beta announcements, doesn't feel right duplicating what's on the release page
<Riddell> but maybe a summary would be good
<smartboyhw> Can someone explain why we still have the 13.04 trello board?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: for any SRUs
<Riddell> apachelogger: ruby confuses me
<BluesKaj> I have  question , who or what part of Kubuntu made the decision to drop Konversation as default and replace it with Quassel ?
<tsimpson> that was back when Konversation was KDE3 only and we moved to KDE4
<tsimpson> (and dropped all KDE3 parts)
<Riddell> we'd probably not make the same choice if we started from scratch but there's not been enough reason to justify switching the application back again
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, technically, Konversation is crap for the many channels I join...
<Riddell> smartboyhw: how so?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, the tabs get all clumped together at the bottom
<smartboyhw> I can't even read the channel's names
<Riddell> smartboyhw: and it has no list view option?
<smartboyhw> Dunno, haven't checked
<smartboyhw> However, I always use XChat
<BluesKaj> smartboyhw:  I've been using konversation for 7yrs ..it's great irc client ..definitely not crap as you put it. 
<smartboyhw> So, I hate IRC clients that do not put list view as default.
<BluesKaj> tough
<BluesKaj> boo hoo 
<BluesKaj> speaking of crap , xchat fits that definition IMO 
<Riddell> this is all getting a bit slashdot!
<BluesKaj> :)
<tsimpson> xchat is ok, xchat-gnome is... not
<tsimpson> konversation is very nice, I'd use it if I didn't need the distributed core thing quassel provides (simply)
<BluesKaj> tsimpson:  to monitor when away , yeah , that would be the only reason to use it 
<BluesKaj> and it;'s fugly too :0
<tsimpson> right now my quassel can't quite decide what colour it wants to be
<tsimpson> light grey or a darker grey
<BluesKaj> ok , my rants are done for the day until some one else makes a statement I don't like :)
 * BluesKaj thinks he needs a few beers today
<Riddell> !ninjas | 4.11.2
<ubottu> 4.11.2: Ninja Time! apachelogger, debfx, JontheEchidna, Quintasan, Riddell, ScottK, yofel, smartboyhw, murthy
<smartboyhw> Yay
<smartboyhw> OK, who wants to run the script?
<smartboyhw> (And gain LP karmas:P)
<Riddell> I can do it shortly but feel free to jump in
<smartboyhw> Then let Riddell gain the karmas:P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes
<debfx> Riddell: I think that's the wrong queue you are uploading to ^^
<Riddell> oh rollocks
<smartboyhw> Riddell, good job;)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you upload?
<shadeslayer> or should I run the script
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'm running it
<shadeslayer> okay
<Riddell> uploaded lib* to ninjas
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: was that a question?
<Riddell> dantti_laptop: about l10n?
<dantti_laptop> yup
<Riddell> dantti_laptop: I was going to send you the releaseme config file but I deleted it so it ended up as a slightly pointless e-mail :)
<Riddell> dantti_laptop: consider it a suggestion for the 0.4 release
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: well I use release me to release it
<Riddell> dantti_laptop: but no l10n?
<dantti_laptop> so I wonder what did you do
<dantti_laptop> no?
<dantti_laptop> hmm I thought it had l10n
<Riddell> not in the 0.3 tar
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: hmm maybe something went wrong
<dantti_laptop> if you look at releaseme git iirc there is a script for colord-kde
<Riddell> hmm yes so there is
<Riddell> ah but without l10n=true
<dantti_laptop> oh
<dantti_laptop> mind fixing :D
<Riddell> can do
<Riddell> done
<mikhas> smartboyhw, didn't know you're only 15, wow …
 * mikhas can't remember what he did at that age but it certainly wasn't contributing to F/OSS
<smartboyhw> mikhas, hmm, from which method did you know my age? (I mean just now)
<Quintasan> I believe you mentioned it here at least once, this channel is logged :P
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: thanks
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, no, i mean, how he managed to find it out "just now"
<smartboyhw> :P
<Quintasan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, OK
<Quintasan> https://www.google.pl/search?q=smartboyhw
<Quintasan> sup
<smartboyhw> hah?
<Quintasan> Just try googling yourself sometimes :P
<smartboyhw> Seriously, 46,500 !?
<ahoneybun> Hello
<Quintasan> You'd get 681k results for my nickname
<Quintasan> ahoneybun: Hi
<ahoneybun> Hey Quintasan 
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, good job;)
 * smartboyhw searches Riddell
<smartboyhw> huh, 5.52m
<Quintasan> I'm not really doing anything praiseworthy from my perspective
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I didn't know you make American Footballs :P
<smartboyhw> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riddell
<ahoneybun> So your a Dev now smartboyhw ?
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, yes
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: nice job :)
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, thanks. How's Docs?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: that company ruins my pageranks
<ahoneybun> Going good lordievader and Riddell are doing awesome work
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL
<Riddell> hi ahoneybun, did you see it's on the CD now?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: no I did not 
<ahoneybun> That's awesome
<ahoneybun> My phone is dieing 
<ahoneybun> Riddell: awesome work on the package 
<Riddell> ahoneybun: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/Beta2/Kubuntu#Documentation_is_Back
<ahoneybun> So should we not make a minimal set?
<Riddell> I don't see a need for that
<Riddell> we're not oversized on the images
<ahoneybun> I don't think so neither
<ahoneybun> That is great
<smartboyhw> Riddell, please make ninjas status page for 4.11.2
<mikhas> smartboyhw, jos' blog post
<Riddell> smartboyhw: will do shortly, getting distracted by l10n
<smartboyhw> mikhas, oh
 * ahoneybun wonders if valorie knows
<Riddell> um, we seem to only have qtcreator for qt5 in the archive
<ahoneybun> Riddell: how should we go about translating?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: well that's a whole different problem
<ahoneybun> 1% left of battery
<ahoneybun> Tea I know
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I think the local download script needs perfecting, then some magic to split up the files and put them into launchpad for translating
<ahoneybun> There is one person to translate so far
<snele> anybody else has problems with new plasma-nm in beta2? on startup it freezes splash screen for a few seconds and then when desktop boots up it asks for wifi password (I checked connect automaticaly)
<snele> no I am using old plasma-widget-networkmanagement and it works great
<snele> *now
<snele> and muon discover freezes/crashes like crazy. other than that everything works great. great job guys :)
<lordievader> Whoo are the docs on the final beta iso? Nice!
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun, how have you been?
<snele> ah and in user manager "change password" button doesn't work. should I report a bug about it?
<Riddell> lordievader: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/Beta2/Kubuntu#Documentation_is_Back
<Riddell> lordievader: but I had to make some manual changes to the tar you had so we should work on perfecting that script of yours first
<lordievader> Riddell: As I said then too, I have no idea how to package that stuff properly...
<lordievader> But it is very nice to see the docs included :)
<Riddell> lordievader: the packaging is easy, I did that already, it's the exact form of the tar you had
<Riddell> lordievader: want to look at it now?
<lordievader> Riddell: Sure, let met just reboot my laptop into Kubuntu.
<Riddell> kde bug 324702 fixed!
<ubottu> KDE bug 324702 in discover "tab switching breaks after clicking on Sources" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=324702
<smartboyhw> I'm considering having two 13.10 systems in one computer..........
<smartboyhw> Riddell, \o/
<Riddell> snele: if you have issues with muon discover then apol is working on it now
<lordievader> Riddell: OK, I'm ready :)
<apol> Riddell: :D
<snele> Riddel: apol: yay! :)
<snele> here is the bug report about user manager: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/user-manager/+bug/1232060
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1232060 in user-manager (Ubuntu) ""Change password" button doesn't work in user manager (Kubuntu 13.10 beta2)" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> snele: I've a nasty feeling that's the one afiestas didn't implement to make sure people were watching
<Riddell> but I'm sure I tested it for that reason
<Riddell> lordievader: what should happen if I run the tokhelp.py script?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Can you tell me what's the nick of the dude who was working on Adept black magic back in the days?
<Quintasan> I think he had chicken in his nickname
<Riddell> Quintasan: manchicken?
<Quintasan> Ay, yes
<Quintasan> He is from US, right?
<Riddell> yes, very much
<smartboyhw> kubotu: order chicken for Quintasan 
 * kubotu slides chicken down the bar to Quintasan
<Quintasan> Riddell: Is he working on anything Kubuntu releated now? I've asked him to take a look at the PolicyKit KCM sometime ago if he felt like it.
<Quintasan> kubotu: order whisky for Quintasan
 * kubotu slides whisky down the bar to Quintasan
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Where be me kubotu lines?
<lordievader> Riddell: Pretty much the same as the tohtml script, it creates an output folder with a 'kubuntu' folder within. This 'kubunutu' folder contains the things that should go to /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu/
<Riddell> Quintasan: dunno, he popped back up a few weeks ago and said he wanted to get back into things, I suggested the docs download script but he didn't do it, good thing we have lordievader 
<Quintasan> Alright, I'll try staying up long enough to catch him if he decides to show up
<Quintasan> I've forgotten about MTP as well
<Quintasan> Christ
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, make yourself a checklist;)
<Quintasan> Riddell: We have to get libhupnp into main in some kind of magic way
 * smartboyhw basically has a long checklist for homewori
<smartboyhw> *homework
<Riddell> Quintasan: came online at 01:00UTC last night so you'll be up quite late
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: I forget about making checklists
<Quintasan> :P
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, LOL
<Riddell> Quintasan: why? didn't we conclude hupnp wasn't very funcational?
<Riddell> functional?
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: It's because I'm lazy as hell these days, not because my memory is crap
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, aw
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: Don't tell me you don't often forget about things you don't want to do :P
<lordievader> Riddell: Hmm am I missing something. Something seems not to be entirely right with the script let me check.
<Quintasan> Riddell: Well, I'm still not sure how should we handle this
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, I do:P
<smartboyhw> That homework checklist is LONG though
<Quintasan> The library itself is unmaintained as far as I can tell
<Riddell> Quintasan: handle what?
<Quintasan> But there is no other alternative to provide MTP support in KDE
<smartboyhw> (Monday is Swimming Gala, Tuesday is National Day, so we resume school on Wednesday, hence the bunch of horrifying homework)
<Riddell> Quintasan: kio-mtp ?
<Quintasan> no no, sorry, brain fart
<Quintasan> UPNP
<Riddell> Quintasan: well we need to live without it if it's not implemented in a sane way
<Quintasan> We have no support for UPnP now since libhupnp is not in main and we can't compile kdelibs with support for it.
<lordievader> Riddell: Ah what I said previously is almost correct, the tokhelp.py generates a khelpcenter/Kubuntu folder, the contents of that folder should go to /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu/
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'll guess I'll talk to upstream about this
<Riddell> Quintasan: I suspect there isn't an active upstream but solid would be the place to start
<Riddell> Quintasan: what is upnp anyway?
<Quintasan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Plug_and_Play
<Quintasan> In short
<Quintasan> it allows you to discover multimedia devices connected to the network
<Quintasan> and stream from them
<Quintasan> or to them
<Riddell> Quintasan: do you have such a device?
<Riddell> lordievader: yep seems to work :)
<Quintasan> Riddell: You sent me one :P
<Riddell> Quintasan: the arch tablet?
<lordievader> Riddell: So what now?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Yes, the TF101 also
<Quintasan> You can even install XBMC and will be an UPnP server
<Quintasan> You just need software.
<Quintasan> and your PC will be*
<snele> is 4.11.2 going to be included in saucy final? 
<Riddell> lordievader: I think the only thing I need from the script is to replace the kubuntu-wiki image with the kubuntu-docs image
<lordievader> Riddell: Right yes, that still needs to happen. Did you do more manual replacements?
<smartboyhw> snele, probably
<snele> if not you should backport this kwin fix for amd cards: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=323065
<ubottu> KDE bug 323065 in decorations "In KDE 4.11RC2, KWin has bad rendering when using the AMD Catalyst drivers" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<smartboyhw> snele, I think we can make 4.11.2 into saucy final
<Riddell> lordievader: no I think that was all actually
<Riddell> lordievader: although one other suggestion would be a nice icon for the .desktop files to appear in the help centre list on the left hand side
<lordievader> Riddell: Oh oke, good to hear. :)
<lordievader> Riddell: Wasn't sure on the options on that, so I went with what the 12.10 one had.
<Riddell> ah it's the .directory which doesn't have an icon
<Riddell> easy enough to fix in the packaging
<Riddell> apol: have you seen lack of translations? http://wstaw.org/m/2013/08/19/discover-list-grid.png
<lordievader> Riddell: Ah now I see what you are talking about ;)
<Riddell> apol: any thoughts on translating the welcome banner? http://wstaw.org/m/2013/08/19/discover-not-localized_1.png
<apol> uh
<apol> no
<apol> I can translate this one
<apol> Riddell: "Welcome to Muon Discover" should be translatable
<apol> (it has i18n at least)
<Riddell> apol: ah good I thought it was, I added some Kubuntu bits so I'll make sure to make that translatable too
<apol> Riddell: right, yes I saw in shadeslayer computer I think, or on the planet or somewhere else :D
<apol> Riddell: i dont' think you can translate them if you use the xml files, if you have the banners written in QML it should work
<shadeslayer> don't use muon
<shadeslayer> so not on mine
<apol> Riddell: http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/branches/stable/l10n-kde4/ca/messages/extragear-sysadmin/muon-discover.po
<apol> "welcome to muon discover" is translatable
<apol> I don't see the "List" and "Grid" thing
<Riddell> he it's the lazy german translators not doing that string
<Riddell> same for List/Grid
<apol> I guess it's because I just created the 2.1 branch yesterday
<apol> Riddell: if it's not fixed in like 2 weeks I can take another look
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.11.2 notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | 13.10 Beta 2 released
<Riddell> 4.11.2 notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas
<apol> Riddell: https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?cmdtype=runnamed&namedcmd=muon-discover&list_id=761998
<apol> Riddell: I reduced the reported bugs to some wishes, if you think anything else should be tackled add it there again, I can stay home again next week or such and make sure everything is working fine
<Riddell> apol: oh apachelogger said something about firefox installer still not working
<Riddell> apol: some comments here, not very useful I guess http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/09/26/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t20:36
<Riddell> apol: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/09/25/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t10:49
<apol> Riddell: how can I find the firefox installer?
<Riddell> sec..
<apol> thank you
<Riddell> apol: it's this http://paste.kde.org/p2592a980/
<Riddell> apol: it was very buggy when I tried it in spain earlier this year but I thought it had been fixed
<Riddell> and it works fine when I try it locally
<apol> it could be
<apol> i've fixed it in the past
<apol> 2 or 3 times :D
<Riddell> let me try a live image to check
<apol> ok
<Riddell> hi palasso 
<palasso> hey Riddell
<Riddell> apol: yeah works fine, dunno what apachelogger was moaning about
<apol> \o/ well, happy that it works :)
<soee> i see a lot of updates today
<Riddell> everything coming in after beta freeze
<soee> shouldnt kubuntu store my laptop brightness ?
<Riddell> probably, upstream issue though
<Riddell> anyone use the control-alt-del dialogue any more? the lack of a 1 click suspend option is a failure for me
<BluesKaj> Riddell:  I've had to use it occasionally when things freeze up
<snele> ok I made clean install of beta2 and I am now 100% sure that there is a bug in plasma-nm
<snele> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-nm/+bug/1232153
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1232153 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu) "Plasma-nm doesn't connect automaticaly to wifi network on startup (Kubuntu 13.10 beta2)" [Undecided,New]
<snele> also oxygen-gtk3 is not working out of box http://www.dodaj.rs/f/44/an/4U8jMQlO/snapshot2.png
<snele> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oxygen-gtk3/+bug/1232156
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1232156 in oxygen-gtk3 (Ubuntu) "oxygen-gtk3 does not work out of box on kubuntu 13.10 beta2" [Undecided,New]
<soee> snele, for me it prompts for password after boot
<soee> than when i type it in im connected to wifi
<snele> soee: yes but it should not promt for password if you checked "connect automatically"
<soee> true
<snele> soee: and while booting, pay attention on splash screen. it will freeze for a while. if you change plasma-nm with old networkmanagement widget this doesn't happen
<soee> during booting ? it has influence on this ?
<soee> and you mean this icons when system starting ?
<snele> if you replace plasma-nm with old applet I meant
<soee> i have a stop after 3 icon
<snele> yes that stop seems to be caused by new plasma-nm applet
<soee> i thought it was related to slow hdd or something
<snele> install from repositories old applet (plasma-widget-networkmanagement) and remove new plasma-nm and this "stop" is gone
<soee> nah i dont want to mess with my system :)
<snele> and you will be automatically connected to wifi
<snele> :)
<soee> its running perfect on y new laptop :D
<snele> it runs great on my very old laptop too but I am verry picky and I note bugs easily :D
<soee> ok i confirmed this bug report
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: still no responce from the UFW KController developer. How long should I wait for it?
<soee> i forgot to add that im running 64bit
<ahoneybun> Howdy
<soee> hi
<valorie> on the docs, if we can get a minimal set, that would be best
<valorie> unfortunately, my time is now short - we're just heading into a plumbing/bathroom remodel in our house
<valorie> but if we have 'big docs' we won't get good translations
<valorie> we need a minimal set which can be stable and well-translated, with links to stuff that changes
<valorie> I was really hoping that darkwing would stick around and do that
<valorie> also, the installation section should not be included, since it is not done
<valorie> nor has it been checked for accuracy and completeness by those who know the procedure inside and out
<valorie> above for Riddell and whoever else decides what goes in the ISO
<valorie> for now, Welcome and Getting Involved are the only sections I would include
<valorie> with the possible exception of Software
<rohan> hi.. does anyone know what power backed does kubuntu 13.10 use? does it still use pm-utils? 
<ahoneybun> hello
<valorie> ahoneybun: I'll paste what I said earlier
<valorie> hi, btw
<ahoneybun> hey valorie!
<valorie> I put the paste in a pm
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}
<ahoneybun> *hugs back*
<ahoneybun> what about the basic page?
<valorie> oops
<valorie> welp, I'm about to leave for dinner
<valorie> the basic page isn't 'basic' enough for a non-changing or seldom-changing minimal doc set
<valorie> imo
<valorie> however, it could be pruned down and become part of it, but that would take time and work
<valorie> bbl
<apachelogger> so, I went to bed then when I was about to fall asleep I remembered that I wanted to do debug-installer yesterday, now I can't sleep -.-
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: a week at least
<soee> apachelogger, nightmares ? :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: the firefox thing was tediously slow :P
<apachelogger> may have been intartubes fault
<apachelogger> bad experience eitherway
<apachelogger> nah, just too much on my mind
<apachelogger> good thing there's a solution for that
<apachelogger> kubotu: order good beer
 * kubotu slides the finest Belgium Trappist beer down the bar to apachelogger.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-09-28
<rohan> kubotu: order bad beet
 * kubotu slides bad beet down the bar to rohan
<rohan> kubotu: order bad beer
 * kubotu slides bad beer down the bar to rohan
<ahoneybun> hello
<ahoneybun> agaikn
<ahoneybun> again
<ahoneybun> Riddell: me and valorie believe that the Installation part of the Docs needs to be kept off for now till it is finished 
<soee> snele, 
<valorie> ahoneybun: you missed:
<valorie> oops
<valorie> welp, I'm about to leave for dinner
<valorie> the basic page isn't 'basic' enough for a non-changing or seldom-changing minimal doc set
<valorie> imo
<valorie> however, it could be pruned down and become part of it, but that would take time and work
<valorie> bbl
<valorie> so, back
<ahoneybun> back?
<valorie> from dinner
<ahoneybun> wb
<valorie> tummy full of pizza, cheesecake, and dark IPA
<valorie> soooo many calories!
<ahoneybun> nice
<ahoneybun> we could keep it out and work on it for a point release?
<ahoneybun> +1
<valorie> you went through the old docs a few months ago
<valorie> how much work would it be to use those instead?
<valorie> after updating, of course
<valorie> the reason i ask, is that they are already in xml
<valorie> well, docbook
<ahoneybun> I'm not 100% sure as I am not good with DocBook
<ahoneybun> we would need someone besides our selfs that is familiar with it
<valorie> maybe darkwing would be willing to offer an opinion if asked, perhaps via email?
<ahoneybun> *ourselves
<valorie> I so miss him, and his knowledge
<valorie> sec
<ahoneybun> yea he is doing his own thing right now building a social network I believe
<ahoneybun> I got a new notebook btw
<valorie> nice
<valorie> I should upgrade mine to beta and see how it does
<ahoneybun> with Windows 8 installed
<valorie> my testing has gone from scarce to non-existant
<valorie> oh, how do you like it?
<valorie> the only people so far that I've heard like it have tablets or phones
<ahoneybun> good I like the searching
<valorie> my husband isn't upgrading from 7
<ahoneybun> on the start screen
<ahoneybun> have 1TB HDD, 20GB SSD and a new i7 Gen 4
<valorie> very nice
<ahoneybun> yep
<valorie> are you going to dual-boot it?
<ahoneybun> I don't want to mess up the setup
<ahoneybun> I also got a PS3
<ahoneybun> I'm going to use a VM to test the new beta
<ahoneybun> I'm not sure what Riddell put in the ISO
<valorie> exactly what's on the website, afaik
<valorie> which is not good, because 1. it isn't done, and 2. it isn't translated
<valorie> and 3: it's too much, IMO
<ahoneybun> well it is put out there now so people now it is being worked on so maybe it will draw more in?
<valorie> that would be good, but unfinished work should certainly not be put on a final ISO
<ahoneybun> it is a beta after all
<valorie> right, I have no problem with that
<ahoneybun> off I go valorie let's try to lay out a plan for the minimal set of docs and fix the basic page up some.
<valorie> you rock, ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> valorie: no we do :) the docs team
<ahoneybun> anyway off I go
<valorie> well, you're working tonight, and I'm just answering email and such
<cortexA9> hello
 * genii makes more coffee
<cortexA9> there will be a daily today ?
<cortexA9> hello
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Sick_Rimmit> davmor2: Just coming back at you about that Mac Pro 1 install - the 12.04 LTS AMD64+mac ISO image solved the problem, All installed and running fine now, Thanx for you assistance, have a great day
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1232306] screensaver does not work @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1232306 (by ill)
<soee> good morning
<BluesKaj> sheytan:  did you just change nicks ?
<sheytan> nope
<BluesKaj> ok nm'
<BluesKaj> soee:  do you have that link for installing the 325 driver on optimus equipped laptops?
<soee> BluesKaj, its not a big deal you just have to install nvdia bumblebee with drivers :) one second
<soee> BluesKaj, you are on saucy?
<soee> is so there is already bumblebee available to install, i did this from second comment: http://askubuntu.com/questions/348614/bumblebee-on-ubuntu-13-04-with-geforce-750m-and-driver-319
<BluesKaj> iot's not for me , anyway he's gone now so nevermind 
<soee> ah ok :)
<BluesKaj> ok thanks soee , il bookmark that for future reference
<soee> yofel, someone working on fixing this 4.11.2 builds ?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1232306] screensaver does not work @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1232306 (by ill)
<skreech_> Any ideas on integrating updates to the interface for kubuntu ?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-09-29
<Noskcaj> Can we get one of the kubuntu members as an admin on the kubuntu sub-reddit? Then we could get a flair like the ubuntu subrddit
<skreech__> Noskcaj: mebbe :)
<skreech__> Noskcaj: ask on the Kubuntu forums as well
<Noskcaj> ok
<cortexA9> hello
<cortexA9> Riddell: trying the daily of today
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> yofel: is kubuntu-retry-builds broken?
<smartboyhw> Or maybe we should just upload new kate and kde-l10n
<smartboyhw> to ninjas?
 * smartboyhw doesn't have time, sleep now
<yofel> shadeslayer: broken how?
<shadeslayer> yofel: nothing happens?
<shadeslayer> just uploaded the new kate btw
<yofel> you might want to use --force if you want to retry depwait stuff
<shadeslayer> for saucy
<shadeslayer> oh
<yofel> erm
<yofel> wait
<shadeslayer> hm?
<yofel> if you want to retry everything just for the hell of it
<yofel> otherwise it checks whether the deps are ok before trying to retry
<shadeslayer> okay, maybe it's super slow then
<shadeslayer> because I left it running for ~10 minutes and nothing happened
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> shouldn't take that long... ^^"
<yofel> but with launchpad you never know :D
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> Retry builds whoes build-deps are built now.
<shadeslayer> ... whoes ...
<shadeslayer> yofel: okay LP  was just being slow
<shadeslayer> worked nwo
<shadeslayer> *now
<shadeslayer> though it didn't retry khangman which is weird
<shadeslayer> since I'm sure it works
<shadeslayer> had to manually retry
<soee> when can we expect 4.11.2 for saucy ? :)
<shadeslayer> soon
<shadeslayer> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.11.2_saucy.html
<shadeslayer> just need to fix kde-workspace
<shadeslayer> and well, QA it
<shadeslayer> *shrug* force rebuild all the things!
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> someone didn't sync kde-workspace bzr
<shadeslayer> with the ninjas PPA
<shadeslayer> xnox: re bug 1182784, installer doesn't crash after tz config for me
<ubottu> bug 1182784 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Install with German / Swiss Keyboard fails: "ubi-console-setup failed with exit code 141" or "Installer Crashed"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182784
<shadeslayer> it's currently running grub-install
<shadeslayer> yofel: plz sanity check http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace/revision/830 when you have time
<shadeslayer> I changed quite alot of things in one go
<yofel> shadeslayer: as far as I see you still have "#MISSING: 4:4.11.2# _ZN4KWin16GLTexturePrivate18sTextureFormatBGRAE@ABI_1_3 4:4.10.80" in the new symbols file
<yofel> otherwise fine
<shadeslayer> oh drat
<shadeslayer> forgot
<shadeslayer> yofel: could you fix it? I have to go out for dinner
<shadeslayer> cya
<shadeslayer> else I'll fix it when I come back
<yofel> sure, enjoy :)
<soee> so KDE 4.112 is ready ?
#kubuntu-devel 2014-09-22
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> thanks ScottK.  we were --><-- that close.  but for some last minute and legally dubious promises by the no camp it would have happened
<apachelogger> sgclark, Riddell: why does systemsettings have a data package Oo
<Riddell> apachelogger: probably we packaged it when we thought adding data packages was the thing to do, feel free to change it
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you going to handle frameworks -> git?
<Riddell> could do, although not today
<apachelogger> needs to get done this week
<Riddell> why this week?
<apachelogger> the sooner the better and bzr is getting in the way of CI
<apachelogger> see mail about CI from last week
<Riddell> oh ok, e-mail is top of my todo list now
<Riddell> then testing all sgclark's packaging for the last week
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion calligra 2.8.6
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1372365
<Riddell> hmm beta 2 this week
<apachelogger> sent another mail
<apachelogger> Riddell: #kubuntu-ci for notification
<apachelogger> btw
<apachelogger> did anyone look at kdevelop btw
<ScottK> Riddell: It'll be interesting to see what the Westminster parties do with their promises.  If they actually follow through, it'll be quite a change for all the UK.
<Mamarok> ScottK: politicians and promises: don't expect too much...
<ScottK> Of course. 
<sgclark_> bnc stole my nick and I can't figure it out lol
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<sgclark> hiyas
<sgclark> arg, znc... I am not sleeping, I don't get this
<Riddell> hi sgclark
<Riddell> kubotu: newpackage digikam 4.3.0
<kubotu> Package digikam already exists!
<sgclark> anyone working on calligra? or is there anything else on my priority Riddell? and hi
<Riddell> hi sgclark, I'm still getting back up to speed
<Riddell> but nobody is working on calligra that I know of
<Riddell> kubotu: newpackage meta-kde-telepathy 0.8.80
<kubotu> Package meta-kde-telepathy already exists!
<Riddell> kubotu: newpackage libkpeople 0.3.0
 * sgclark assigns herself
<kubotu> Package libkpeople already exists!
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion meta-kde-telepathy 0.8.80
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion libkpeople 0.3.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1372434
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1372435
<Riddell> sgclark: bug 1372365
<ubottu> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1372365 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372365). The error has been logged
<Riddell> sgclark: what do I need to be looking at for review/upload? SC and Frameworks?
<sgclark> SC Frameworks Plasma Kdevelop
<sgclark> Kdevelop in my ppa
<sgclark> I can't get rid of sgclark_sleeping nick /cry
<sgclark> And there is a user patiently waiting for kdevelop if you could do that one first.
<Riddell> sgclark: for utopic and trusty?
<Riddell> sgclark: kdevelop for utopic and trusty?
<sgclark> err only utopic atm, want trusty too?
<Riddell> sgclark: you say there is a user waiting for it? they usually only ask for the stable release, or did they ask for utopic?
<sgclark> Riddell: oh I don't know. I can backport it to trusty.
<Riddell> sgclark: probably nice to have a backport, but only if you have time and energy
<Riddell> sgclark: could you file a quick feature freeze exception bug for kdevelop 4.7.0? just say upstream requests it for better support of KF5 
<Riddell> sgclark: do you know what's in that kdev-python-1.7.0-py3.tar.xz tar?
<lordievader> Isn't that the python plugin for Kdevelop?
<Riddell> turns out it's the python 3 version while kdev-python-1.7.0.tar.xz is the python 2 version
<Riddell> not sure the tar name there makes any sense
<lordievader> Yes, there are two version. Too bad not both can be installed. By the way the developer of the plugin is in #kde, FYI.
<Riddell> I'm chatting now in #kdevelop
<lordievader> scummos is his nick.
<Riddell> kubotu: newpackage kdev-python-py3
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help newpackage'
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> kubotu: help newpackage
<kubotu> newpackage <packagename> <version> [description]; Adds needs-packaging bug for entirely new package.
<kubotu>                 newversion <packagename> <version> [description]; Adds update bug for existing package.
<kubotu>                 buildstatus <packagename> [release] [ppa]; Buildstatus for package.
<Riddell> kubotu: newpackage kdev-python-py3 1.7.0 python3 version of kdevelop plugin
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1372471
<Riddell> thanks kubotu 
<apachelogger> today is not my day
 * Riddell hugs apachelogger 
<sgclark> Riddell: oh sorry looks like I missed a tar? was working on too many things at once :(
<Riddell> sgclark: well that's a new tar that'll need new packaging, worth doing it as a separate task
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: so, FFe for kdevelop?
<sgclark> Riddell: gosh sorry, still trying to fix my desktop. Will do that now.
<Riddell> sgclark: infact just reuse bug 1362107
<ubottu> bug 1362107 in kdevelop (Ubuntu) "Please update kdevelop to 4.7.0" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362107
<sgclark> Riddell: reuse? Add a comment with FFe?
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah
<sgclark> good grief I can't post attachments all in one comment?
<Riddell> for some reason that's never been possible
<sgclark> Riddell: did you move it to somewhere more appropriate than my ppa?
<Riddell> sgclark: kdevelop? no I'll just upload to the archive
<Riddell> if you or someone does a trusty backport that should build wherever then be moved to kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Riddell> sgclark: I wouldn't bother adding all the build logs, just pointing to the PPA should be enough
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> uploaded! muchos gracias!
<Riddell> sgclark: did I see you filing a KF5 FFe request somewhere?
<sgclark> Riddell: You told me to re-use 1362107 so that is what I did..
<Riddell> sgclark: for kdevelop, uploaded, all done, I'm onto KF5 now
<Riddell> hmm, still lots of red on http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_5.2.0_utopic.html
<sgclark> Riddell: oh so I can stop adding attachments for FFe?
<sgclark> Riddell: right all arm, the qemu is giving segfaults... nothing I can do, I am told it should compile on native? I don't have access to arm sorry
<Riddell> sgclark: when I look over a FFe with my release-team hat I look for what reason for the risk (new featuers? does it fix anything?) are the new feature (so a link to a changelog typically) and if bugs happen what will break and has it been packaged and tested so a link to a PPA typically
<sgclark> Riddell: and all the orange is lintain false positives. Please see my notes on https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas-frameworks
<kubotu> feed branches had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<Riddell> sgclark: missing file in frameworkintegration still or is that known? http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_5.2.0_utopic.html
<sgclark> possibly missed, looking
<agaida_> hi
<agaida_> apachelogger: around?
<apachelogger> agaida_: ahoy
<agaida_> moin - i've seen your package polkit-qt5-1 for ubuntu - did the same for siduction. Any idea how to get this into debian
<agaida_> ?
<sgclark> Riddell: fixed, ppa7 up
<apachelogger> agaida_: hurl package at some debian dev I guess
<Riddell> sgclark: lovely
<Riddell> sgclark: will you file a FFe for KF5? just needs to say that nothing uses it so no chance of breakage
<sgclark> Riddell: I already did
<Riddell> sgclark: ooh what beastie number?
<Riddell> !testers | nestarresetw mesa https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1364003  ppa:canonical-x/x-staging
<agaida_> apachelogger: sorry for my english - did you any steps to get your polkit into debian, should we bundle our efforts - what you think about?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1364003 in mesa (Ubuntu) "[FFE] mesa 10.3" [High,New]
 * agaida_ thinK - manchmal ist deutsch einfacher
<sgclark> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1371211
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1371211 in kio (Ubuntu Utopic) "[FFe] KDE Frameworks" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<apachelogger> agaida_: I haven't taken any steps, but we are preparing to attempt consolidating our frameworks packaging with debian, so that we stop duplicating efforts and make merging changes easier. ultimately all this stuff would end up on git.debian.org
<apachelogger> I doubt anyone feels like landing polkitqt5 before freeze in november though, seeing as frameworks itself isn't going to land either
<agaida_> the problem is - it should, we (debian-lxqt - Team in Gründung) need this for LXQt - and we wan't to get the packages into debian before freeze
<agaida_> i don't know if you read the reaction in qt-kde yesterday. Unfortunally sune and others like us much - reason well known. Sad, but reality.
<apachelogger> I have not
 * apachelogger starts scrolling xD
<agaida_> look for devil :)
<agaida_> starts 20:41
<Riddell> Seviciu? who he?
<agaida_> apachelogger: and as clarification  - i'm not asking with my siduction hat on, i wear at the moment my LXQt Hat :)
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> thing is, it is very reasonable to not want a library that is not going to be used by software in the debian repo
<agaida_> true
<Pali> hello, this commit http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk/revision/196 cause that pull-ppa-source does not find any package in any ppa anymore
<agaida_> apachelogger: yesterday was the first try - we wanted to be the nice guys - but ok, to be true - i'm not overly surprised about the reaction 
<Pali> looks like that it match only one status and thus after package change status from Pending to Published it is not found by pull-ppa-source anymore
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^ that's not how the api works
<apachelogger> you'd have to do two queries  for the two states
<apachelogger> or get all and filter from there
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the master of lunchpad, wgrant, commanded that I use that query
<shadeslayer> all hail the wgrant
<Riddell> Pali: are you using our scripts? what for?
<Pali> download package from ppa
<Pali> now tryting to build kde4.14 on my precise box
<Riddell> ooh nice
<apachelogger> agaida_: well, file an ITP and see if you can find a debian-kde guy to sponsor I guess
<apachelogger> not much to be done I guess
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it still makes no sense :P
<apachelogger> or maybe the api makes no sense :P
<apachelogger> apiwise there is no order established between states
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> I thought it was pending -> something -> published
<shadeslayer> oh hm
<apachelogger> not on the api it isnt
<shadeslayer> though I think I understand the issue
<apachelogger> or the api at least is not written that way
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: though you're right
<shadeslayer> needs 2 states
<shadeslayer> pending + published
<agaida_> no, take the current sources, add the qt5 things and build both sets of packages from the same source. - Ok, we will do it that way
<shadeslayer> Pali: apachelogger http://paste.ubuntu.com/8403929/
<shadeslayer> plz try out
<apachelogger> agaida_: as always that sounds overly cumbersome :P
<agaida_> it isn't
<apachelogger> oh noes, I missed a hangout
<Pali> shadeslayer: TypeError: unsupported operand type(s) for +=: 'Collection' and 'Collection'
<shadeslayer> wat
<shadeslayer> fffu
<apachelogger> python
<apachelogger> such a lovely language
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> wgrant: ^^ halp
<shadeslayer> wgrant: how would I add two collections
<Pali> try something like: sources = Pending ...\n if not sources:\n sources = Published ...\n if not sources:\n print error
<Pali> quick hack (not tested, but I think it could work :-))
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: .extend()?
<apachelogger> alternatively I suppose you could simply throw everything into a list and do a nested iter
<kubotu> feed branches had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<sgclark> yay desktop functional. Riddell: anything have priority on my new pile of to-dos?
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> this code is weird
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you cannot merge collections apparently
<shadeslayer> great
<apachelogger> at least I cannot find a base that would offer anything that looks mergy
<apachelogger> so either you have to put them into a list and nested iter
<shadeslayer> jebus
<Riddell> sgclark: well done!
<apachelogger> or you change the code to not require holding the collections at all
<apachelogger> which probably is the smarter thing to do
<Riddell> sgclark: packaging calligra (it's a beast!), telepathy-kde beta, digikam, testing for beta 2 on thursday, fixing up kubuntu-plasma5 issues, take your pick :)
<Riddell> sgclark: packaging new kwayland (which isn't released yet), packaging that kdevelop python3 plugin
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Pali what happens if you remove status="Pending"
<sgclark> Riddell: I will package calligra - can work on my blog while it compiles =P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Pali i.e. don't specify a status in the LP call
<shadeslayer> bah
<apachelogger> seems silly
<shadeslayer> elif len(sources) > 1:
<apachelogger> then you could find a superseded source
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> this is bullcrap
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion grantlee 0.5.1
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion grantlee 5.0.0
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: y u no refactor
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1372518
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1372519
<Riddell> sgclark: remember calligra-l10n while you're at it, I still like my script in kubuntu-automation to help with that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ENOTIMEFORTHIS
<shadeslayer> other stuff takes priority
<shadeslayer> Pali: refactor the code :p
<Pali> shadeslayer: Internal error: len(sources) > 1
<shadeslayer> Pali: right 
<sgclark> ok
<apachelogger> argh, lunchpad logs are gziped
<apachelogger> :@
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> muwhaha
<apachelogger> now I broke my byobu
<apachelogger> the outrage
<Riddell> sgclark: KDE SC 4.14.1 uploaded! thanks ever so much for your packaging
<Riddell> we'll need to poke it through utopic some still I expect
<sgclark> poke it?
<Riddell> sgclark: typically launchpad isn't always as clever as it should be in working out the ordering and you need to click retry at times
<Riddell> sgclark: e.g. kdevelop needs it now
<sgclark> ahh yes right.
<kubotu> feed branches had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<Riddell> sgclark, shadeslayer: I take it the KF5 upload needs pkg-kde-tools 0.15.15 from the PPA?
<sgclark> Riddell: ahh for the version 3? yeah I am guessing so
 * Riddell uploads pkg-kde-tools
<Riddell> sgclark: any idea where extra-cmake-modules 1.3.0 comes from? I don't see it on depot
<Riddell> ah you made it "Git snapshot needed to allow qmldir to follow qt_sys_path."
<sgclark> Riddell: right ^
<Riddell> sgclark: best give it a version number that makes it obvious it's not an upstream release, I'll upload it now with that change
<sgclark> thanks
 * Riddell picks 1.3.0~git20140917-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> KF5 uploaded, thanks for all your awesomeness sgclark!
<sgclark> np
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<soee_> sgclark: ping
<shadeslayer> ScottK: dide
<shadeslayer> ScottK: dude
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you order Scotch online?
 * shadeslayer wants some laphroaig
<ScottK> That would be Whisky.
<shadeslayer> right
<ScottK> Careful.  You may cause Riddell to take a break from his pacifism.
<shadeslayer> hah
<ScottK> No idea.
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> I shall go on a quest tomorrow
<shadeslayer> to find me some laphroaig
<ScottK> laphroaig.com offers to sell it to me, so presumably I could.
<shadeslayer> I bet the customs are crazy on this stuff
<ScottK> Probably.
<shadeslayer> 80 GBP for 18 year old 
<shadeslayer> qq
<soee> gusy what is the status of plasma 5.0.2 ? yesterday sgclark said its almost ready to test
<valorie> weeeee, back from the cabin
<valorie> speaking of whisky, we polished off a bottle of The Glenlivet
<valorie> most tasty
<valorie> even in the breakfast fruit
<valorie> now time to do a quick clean of the house
<sgclark> soee: it is ready for testing in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-staging . Sorry a few minutes turned into a few hours.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-09-23
<ahoneybun> valorie, ping
<valorie> hello, ahoneybun
<valorie> why do you keep sending me contentless pings, and then not responding when I answer?
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> weird email du jour, whatever do I say to this? http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/ubuntu.pdf
<Riddell> !testers | beta 2 candidates ↑
<ubottu> beta 2 candidates ↑: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket  for information
<Riddell> !testers | mesa 10.3 upgrade testing https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KchGJ6d50Knx9hGS7MvSRKhId-yBMOpPpUoihKHyJm0/edit#gid=0 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1364003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1364003 in mesa (Ubuntu) "[FFE] mesa 10.3" [High,New]
<soee> uo oh :) beta2
<valorie> that is one drunk confused person, Riddell
<Riddell> probably he was a yes voter, I hear they're all drunk and confused now
<valorie> lol
<valorie> except you?
<valorie> argh, too tired
<valorie> niters all
<Riddell> I accept it was for the best, we need england to sponge off their benefits and having the biggest oil reserves in europe is just no asset to the economy at all
<Riddell> night valorie 
<valorie> my anti-war president is now bombing 5+ countries
<valorie> we live in upside-down world
<debfx> indeed, nowadays you need to order drone strikes to win the nobel peace price or something
<Riddell> seems like release team wants this mesa update in so I'm going to test for problems I found yesterday and see if it's really mesa at fault
<Riddell> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KchGJ6d50Knx9hGS7MvSRKhId-yBMOpPpUoihKHyJm0/edit#gid=0
<Riddell> but any help appreciated, I only have intel
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Riddell> I tested the mesa update and couldn't find any problem related to mesa so I've changed to a +0 with it, if anyone can find good reasons to block it best speak up toot sweet bug 1364003
<ubottu> bug 1364003 in mesa (Ubuntu) "[FFE] mesa 10.3" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364003
<Riddell> apachelogger: can you get bzr fast-export to work?
<Riddell> I get bug 1314771
<ubottu> bug 1295833 in bzr-fastimport (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1314771 Import error in exporter.py - fastimport.helpers" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295833
<apachelogger> Riddell simply do a clean import if it gives u trouble
<Riddell> I worked it out
<Riddell> but I won't have time to finish this today
<Riddell> apachelogger: should I tell nim I need to work tomorrow morning which is nominally a barcelona holiday or do it on thursday?
<apachelogger> Riddell: thursday
<apachelogger> holidays be holidays
<Riddell> apachelogger: well there's not much to do it's just manual merging a few of the ones that are already in debian then importing the rest in batch (I've done up to tier1 already)
<Riddell> I'll take my laptop home and see if I can do it sometime soon
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am happy as long as we have the imports in debian by the end of the week
<Riddell> then we have to update the scripts
<Riddell> then we can work out the tricky part of how to keep pino happy with the changelogs
<Riddell> but I think I worked out the sddm issue, just needs a config file to set the minimumVT
<Riddell> so life is good
 * Riddell out
<apachelogger> Riddell: script adjustment is why I want it this week, so we can twiddle scripts next week and hope everything will be fine by the time kf5.3 comes around
<apachelogger> changelogs are going to be an interesting problem
<soee> hi, what is teh plasma 5.0.2 status ?:)
<valorie> soee: Status 5.0.2 http://goo.gl/dksyRj
<valorie> from the /topic
<ScottK> Bugfix release of quassel out.  I'll package it up as soon as the beta is out.
<ahoneybun> valorie, hey sorry for all the pings
<valorie> whassup, ahoneybun?
<ahoneybun> valorie, http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=9755
<ahoneybun> http://princessleia.com/images/journalpics/092014/fossetcon2014_02.jpg
<valorie> very cool
<ahoneybun> yep
<valorie> are you going to blog about it as well?
<ahoneybun> valorie, don't really blog
 * ahoneybun is rocking a Nexus 4 now with Ubuntu (currently)
<valorie> that's unfortunate!
<valorie> we need more writers
<ahoneybun> og
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> lol at the photo -- everyone is smiling, but you appear to be giving the speaker the stinkeye
<ahoneybun> it is just that I never had anything important to write about
<ahoneybun> yea I know...
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to get mobile data on this darn thing
<ScottK> "I'm calling from the technical department of the Windows operating system and I'm calling about your computer."
<ScottK> ^^^ phone call I just got.
<valorie> huh
<valorie> sounds like spam to me!
<ScottK> It was a scam call.
<ScottK> Yeah.
<valorie> I've been getting weird calls to my cell lately
<valorie> that reminds me to look up the number
 * yofel only gets calls about lotteries and surveys... soooo boring -.-
 * ahoneybun gets no call
<valorie> first one is some kind of political survey, lots of people reporting it
<valorie> same weird stuff with the second one
<valorie> gah!
<valorie> blocked
 * ahoneybun kinda wants to jump back to android
<valorie> ahoneybun: I'm sure there's an app for that....
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> or command
<sgclark> evening all
<sgclark> valorie looks like I got a delayed bug, been sick all day :( perhaps the weather change.
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<valorie> so sorry to hear that
<valorie> I'm just recovering from the last vestiges of a nasty cold
<valorie> and finally feeling human again
<sgclark> :( it is no fun.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-09-24
<ahoneybun> Riddell: ping
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: who do I talk to about going to the BSP?
<valorie> the BSP?
<valorie> also, it's 3:30am in Barcelona, where Riddell is
<ahoneybun> valorie: yea bug spashing party
<valorie> oh, cool idea
<valorie> did you see that the beta needs testing?
<valorie> the laptop I can use for that is currently out of rotation, until networking is fixx0red
<ahoneybun> valorie: I'm on ubuntu+1 right now using it for my ubuntu touch development though
<ahoneybun> every idea is cool but without funding I can go nowhere
<valorie> that lappy was working pretty well on utopic until an update killed networking
<valorie> when sgclark gets better, she's gonna help me fix it
 * ahoneybun fly out of denny;
<jussi01> o/
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> hi sgclark 
<apachelogger> kdelibs git doesn't build for me -.-
<Mamarok> why do the debian bugs have no link to the bug in the bugs ML, that is so not helpful :(
<apachelogger> what's that?
<Mamarok> any waxy to call for a debian bug in here?
<Riddell> debian bug 1234
<ubottu> Error: Debian bug 1234 could not be found
<Mamarok> apachelogger: this list: <submit@bugs.debian.org>, they give just the bug number, but no link to the bugtracker per se
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the debian bug tracker is a glorified bug mailing list
<Mamarok> debain bug 762577
<ubottu> bug 762577 in Absolem "Mac OS X support" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762577
<Mamarok> debian bug 762577
<ubottu> Debian bug 762577 in phonon-backend-gstreamer "phonon-backend-gstreamer: 4:4.8.0-1 update broke device list in phonon" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/762577
<apachelogger> the web ui really is just a mailing list ui of sorts ^^
<Mamarok> gosh how stupid
<apachelogger> there's a web shortcut you can enable for krunner btw
<Mamarok> they use bugzilla, don't they? so why does one not just end up in the bugzilla interface?
<Riddell> no they don't
<Mamarok> oh, what else do they use?
<Riddell> their bug tracker existed long before bugzilla, kde used to use it back in the day, it's a glorified e-mail list
<Riddell> made back when people thought e-mail was a sane user interface to anything
<Mamarok> *headdesk*
<Mamarok> oh well, Debian, just remind me why I switched to Kubuntu back then :)
<apachelogger> KCI-W :: W: libkf5kjs-dev: binary-without-manpage usr/bin/kjs5
<apachelogger> are we sure kjs belongs into a dev package?
<apachelogger> Riddell, sgclark ^
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah I asked richard moore
<apachelogger> ok
<xor-freenet> hey folks... i got a kubuntu 14.04 amd64 machine which won't show security updates... it show the updates but they are NOT marked as security... the people in the bugtracker seem to ignore the issue, maybe you can help? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/1370416
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1370416 in muon (Ubuntu) "Security updates are not marked as security" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xor-freenet> i have been delaying the updates for a week now so i can help with debugging, but i do actually need the machine for work, so i would like the debugging to get finished ASAP so i can take the machine back into production... my patience will probably end today :|
<mitya57> Riddell, want to sponsor lintian? http://people.ubuntu.com/~mitya57/lintian_2.5.27ubuntu1.debdiff
<mitya57> Just tested and it builds
<apachelogger> KCI-W :: W: libkf5declarative5: symbols-declares-dependency-on-other-package qml-module-org-kde-draganddrop
<apachelogger> KCI-W :: W: libkf5declarative5: symbols-declares-dependency-on-other-package qml-module-org-kde-kcoreaddons
<apachelogger> KCI-W :: W: libkf5declarative5: symbols-declares-dependency-on-other-package qml-module-org-kde-kquickcontrolsaddons
<apachelogger> KCI-W :: W: libkf5declarative5: symbols-declares-dependency-on-other-package qml-module-org-kde-kquickcontrols
<apachelogger> KCI-W :: W: libkf5declarative5: symbols-declares-dependency-on-other-package qml-module-org-kde-kio
<apachelogger> Riddell: :'<
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sgclark> hi Riddell: sorry fell asleep again, starting to feel better though.
<apachelogger> sgclark: still jet lagging?
<sgclark> nah , picked up a nasty cold. weather change I think
<apachelogger> ah, get well soon
<sgclark> ty
<smz> hi guys !
<smz> iddell:  any plans to have kde 4.14 on precise ?  
<smz> Riddell: Any plans to have kde 4.14 on precise ? 
<tsdgeos> sgclark: do you think you could hang out at #kde-devel ?
<tsdgeos> tx
<sgclark> tsdgeos: of course added
#kubuntu-devel 2014-09-25
<ScottK> Riddell: quassel bug fix release in the queue for after the beta is out.
 * jussi01 splashes blue paint over the  channel
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} to jussi01
<jussi01> :D
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apachelogger> mitya57: no one uploaded your lintian?
<apachelogger> I do wonder if that should be on hold until ISO anyway
<mitya57> apachelogger: noone
<mitya57> it can be uploaded now but it won't migrate until ISO
<apachelogger> ah fair enough, let's do that then
<apachelogger>   Uploading lintian_2.5.27ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<mitya57> Thank you!
<mck182> tsdgeos: hey, so I finished the timezones-hash patch, it's on RB, if you could give it a look it would make Riddell happy
<mck182> as he'll bring winter
<tsdgeos> mck182: can it wait for this evening so i'm out of work-work ?
<mck182> tsdgeos: would I be hunting you on this channel if it could? xD I guess it can, it's just that there is supposed to be string freeze about now...but I'll take that as an exception
<Riddell> I'll probably be tagging plasma 5 this afternoon, I can always hold back plasma-workspace if needed
<tsdgeos> plz
<mck182> well we already pre-agreed on that, so in the worst case I can just ship it so the strings are in and then move the code around
<mck182> but if you can wait, fine with me :)
<mck182> (on the other hand, when will skripty extract those strings anyway?)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<soee> hi BluesKaj
<Riddell> !testers | beta 2 candidates, I especially need installs of amd64 plasma4 tested as it doesn't work for me http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/324/builds
<Riddell> ubottu?
<Riddell> ok, ping BluesKaj, soee, lordievader et al: beta 2 candidates, I especially need installs of amd64 plasma4 tested as it doesn't work for me http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/324/builds
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<Riddell> PaulW2U: do you really test a live image but not install?
<soee> Riddell: downloading amd62 iso, will test it a bit
<soee> *64
<Riddell> great
<PaulW2U> Riddell: sorry but yes. lack of hardware at present  :o)
<Riddell> PaulW2U: virtualbox is your friend :)
<soee> Riddell: does the installation with non english language works  ?
<Riddell> soee: it did when I tried it but the point of testing is you never know until you try :)
 * sgclark is testing amd64
<sgclark> I kinda miss being on euro time, I feel so behind
<Riddell> ah but sgclark , just think of all those extra hours in the way later on :)
<soee> uhm, system does not boot after installation
<Riddell> ah, that's the trouble I had :(
<Riddell> but I tried it on a real machine and it works ok
<Riddell> soee: you on real or virtual ?
<soee> Riddell: vb
<apachelogger> I really really think no one should be testing on vb
<Riddell> soee: could you file a bug on ubiquity attaching any logs you can get?
<soee> ha if only i could get some :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: whyever not? we can't do all the tests on vb but it's unrealistic to expect everyone to do all on real hardware
<Riddell> soee: fire up a live image again I guess and mount the hard disk for logs
<apachelogger> Riddell: kvm is the solution
<apachelogger> 100% less weird problems than vbox
<soee> Riddell: what log file should i be interested with ?
<soee> in syslog i have something like: Installer works fine, though when using not English language - in my case Polish - the slides during installation aren't localised.
<soee> ah sorry 
<soee> can copy from VB
<Riddell>  /var/log/syslog and /var/log/installer/*
<soee> Riddell: syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/8424922/
<soee> there is something like: Sep 25 13:32:20 soee-VirtualBox kernel: [   17.335310] init: plymouth-stop pre-start process (1405) terminated with status 1
<Riddell> soee: lovely, slap it on a bug report
<soee> where should i exactly file a bug ?
<Riddell> soee: shttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug
<Riddell> soee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug
<soee> the missign translation for slides is a bug or not ?
<sgclark> no problems on real hardware
<soee> sgclark: are you going to test Install (entire disk with lvm and encryption) on rela machine ?
<soee> i can try on VB but probably it will ends same as fullsize
<sgclark> err no, I do not have awhole drive to spare :(
<Riddell> soee: not sure, depends if anyone has done translations into polish, worth reporting
<soee> sgclark: what the 5.0.2 status ? you were working on some armhf fixes but amd64 should work ?
<sgclark> I cannot fix arm, I do not have arm. yeah amd64 has been done for awhile, we kept missing each other.
<soee> Riddell: any chanche to put 5.0.2 amd64 intp next-ppa ?
<Riddell> soee: yes but after beta 2
<Riddell> soee: did you report a bug?
<soee> Riddell: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/324/builds/80011/testcases
<Riddell> lovely thanks
<Riddell> next question I guess is does it affect ubuntu unity
<soee> oh no idea :) on my parents PC there is Ubuntu with Unity but 14.04 and i dont want to mess them the system :D
<Riddell> it's just virtualbox someone needs to test in
<Antisound> hi everyone! can you tell me, why there are no daily builds anymore since 2 days?
<Riddell> Antisound: because we're testing for beta 2 due out today, free hugs to all testers :)
<Antisound> Riddell: Thx! Will the Beta 2 include 5.0.2?
<Riddell> alas no that still needs copied over, again testing welcome
<Antisound> how to test?
<Antisound> can i test too?
<Riddell> Antisound: sure, want to test a beta 2 Plasma 5 ISO and upgrade to 5.0.2 ?
<Antisound> jup
<Antisound> sounds good ;-)
<Riddell> grab an image from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/20140922/
<Antisound> already installed ;-)
<Riddell> oh cool, what would you tick here? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/324/builds/80011/testcases  (just tell don't tick as I can't work out how to add plasma 5 to the iso tracker now)
<Antisound> install entire disk
<Riddell> you can then add this PPA and full-upgrade to test 5.0.2 https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-staging
<Riddell> (but remember that's a staging PPA so remove it after)
<Antisound> okay
<Antisound> i'll try it :-)
<Riddell> Antisound: did you run the live desktop on the ISO or just install? (cos I don't think the live dsektop works)
<Riddell> Antisound: oh amd64 or i386?
<soee> Riddell: sgclark mentioned once that there are some packages that my break system, not related to plasma 5.0.2
<soee> are they removed ?
<Antisound> i386 just install 
<soee> *in next-staging
<sgclark> soee: I fixed that that same night
<Antisound> because as you said live does not work
<soee> sgclark: cool so its safe to tests ?
<sgclark> yup, been using it for days now
<sgclark> I tried to ping you a few times, we just keep missing each other.
<soee> :)
<soee> sgclark: what timezone are you ?
<sgclark> Pacific US...
<soee> oh :)
<sgclark> wrong side of the pond :(
<Antisound> Riddell: updating to 5.0.2
<Antisound> going to reboot
<Antisound> ...
<soee> so do i, brb
<Antisound> re
<Antisound> can you tell me, why the system show's still 5.0.1?
<Antisound> i updated via sudo apt-get upgrade
<Antisound> right?
<Antisound> do i need to do a dist-upgrade?
<Antisound> ahhh i c i needed to do that *banggg*
<soee> Antisound: do what ?
<Riddell> apt full-upgrade  is what the cool kids use these days
<soee> oh i did dist-upgrade :)
<soee> the only "issue" i see is that my wallpaper was replaced by the default one ;)
<soee> new icons for wired connection in nm, clipper ;)
<Riddell> soee: seems like our non-booting in virtualbox issue is bug 1371651
<soee> and i think overal performance is a bit better
<ubottu> bug 1371651 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Daily does not boot into graphical interface after installation" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371651
<Riddell> maybe
<soee> Riddell: the one mentioned as duplicate of ?
<soee> ah yes, seen it fe minutes ago
<Riddell> apachelogger: so this kvm thing, I want to install qemu-kvm?
<soee> in 5.0.2 activities completely dont work right ? cant even show panel to manage the,
<sgclark> soee: just discovered that myself
<Riddell> soee, sgclark: is that a regression from 5.0.1 ?
<sgclark> yeah, I used kactivities 5.0.1
<sgclark> Riddell: I only just noticed because I am moving to a desktop so still setting everything up
<soee> Riddell: yes in previous version activities worked
<soee> sgclark: if you disable wirless connection in nm, are they still listed for you ?
<sgclark> soee: negative, they disappear
<soee> hmm i had wirless enabled, than i disabled ity and i have list visible
<Riddell> kubuntu docs/qa server has updated magically for shellshock bug
<Riddell> any other servers I need to care about?
 * sgclark finally posts on her blog...
<Riddell> sgclark: ooh? is it on planets?
<sgclark> Riddell: I did the intructions to add but I don't see it, is there a time?
<sgclark> I just hit publish
<Riddell> planet kde updates every hour or so
<sgclark> ok, then check in an hour lol
<Riddell> "Thank you Canonical for sponsoring me" that was ubuntu donors who sponsored!
<sgclark> meh I did not know that, just copied what valorie said on one of her blogs :(
<sgclark> I can change it
<Riddell> oh I should do a dot story about the videos
 * sgclark hates blogging
<sgclark> fixed
<Riddell> sgclark: you may want to add yourself to http://planet.ubuntu-women.org/ depending on your view of women only areas
 * Riddell does the 2nd krfb security update
<soee_> sgclark: i linked your post on g+ kubuntu chan
<valorie> hmmm, I thought I fixed that
<valorie> well, I did link to the ubuntu donors page almost every time....
<BluesKaj> where's the proposed repos containing the bash patch
<BluesKaj> can't find it on launchpad
<BluesKaj> i was given a so called patch which <i configurted , compiles and installed , but the check command still shows my system as vulnerq
<valorie> it came out in updates last night for me
<BluesKaj> vulnerable
<valorie> which check command, BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> valorie, env check='Not vulnerable' x='() { :;}; check=Vulnerable' bash -c 'echo $check'
<valorie> http://paste.kde.org/pyxvagzoa
<valorie> all I did was install updates
<sgclark> hrmm, using utopic and mine says vulnerable but I see no updates : /
<sgclark> nm
#kubuntu-devel 2014-09-26
<valorie> sgclark: is it a better idea to just download the newest utopic ISO and do a new install on my test laptop, rather than trying to fix?
<valorie> I have an evening home, so I should do one or the other
<sgclark> might be, not sure how to fix from afar :(
<sgclark> I should have stayed, I was just so tired and homesick :( sorry
<valorie> nice blogposts, by the way
<valorie> np
<valorie> jetlag sucks!
<sgclark> thank you, gonna try and do that more, will get better as I write more, been awhile hehe
<valorie> I mean, the thing has a broken hinge, so it's only for testing
<valorie> I literally couldn't give it away
<sgclark> I do believe They wanted ISO tested, might be a good chance.
<valorie> I'll do that then
<valorie> trying kget to do the metalink thing
<valorie> hmmm, kubuntu startup disk creator seems to have died
<sgclark> I have never used it :(
<valorie> it worked when trusty was new and shiny
<valorie> at linuxfest NW I burned quite a few usos for people
<valorie> now installing unnetbootin
<sgclark> ahh, create a bug? sounds important
<valorie> good idea, doing that
<valorie> I <3 `ubuntu-bug`
<valorie> if unetbootin is successful, I'll report that
<valorie> hmmm, maybe it's because the image was over a gig
<valorie> bigger drive is working
<valorie> fiddlesticks on my hasty bug report
<sgclark> yeah but shouldn't it give error as size was too big ? rather than crash
<valorie> yes, I'll have to change the bug report
<valorie> it didn't crash, it just stopped
<sgclark> ahh, still a message box telling us why would be better than just stopping hehe
<valorie> indeed
<sgclark> so your bug is not wasted!
 * ahoneybun flys in
<ahoneybun> hey valorie and sgclark 
<valorie> woah: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R image
<valorie> so maybe it is flawed
<valorie> I'll try it on this box
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<valorie> leaving for a bit
<ahoneybun> valorie, ok 
<ahoneybun> valorie, https://libreplanet.org/2015/
<valorie> not a huge fan of the FSF, but that's cool anyway
<ahoneybun> yea I'm looking forward to it
 * ahoneybun is a fsf member now
<valorie> hmmm, same problem here
<valorie> so is it the ISO, or the software?
<valorie> hmmm, 
<valorie> gpg --verify MD5SUMS.gpg MD5SUMS
<valorie> gpg: Signature made Mon 22 Sep 2014 04:10:13 PM PDT using DSA key ID FBB75451
<valorie> gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found
<valorie> I don't wanna reburn the iso if I can't verify it
<sgclark> hi ahoneybun
<sgclark> valorie: looks like you found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1325801
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1325801 in casper (Ubuntu Utopic) "failed to boot from USB disk with error: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:" [Critical,Triaged]
<sgclark> valorie: should probably just click it affects you
<valorie> sure, but I can't verify the image
<valorie> I'll try zsync and see if that fixes it
<valorie> darn it, still can't verify
<valorie> oh well, I'll try unetbootin anyway
<valorie> huh, after all that, it changed not one bit
<sgclark> no network?
<sgclark> valorie: there was just a release announcement, maybe new ISO?
 * sgclark is off to watch a show before bed
<valorie> weird, unetbootin version just keeps counting down: automatically boot in 10, 9, 8
<valorie> and then starting the count over again
<valorie> yes, I'll try a diff. ISO maybe
<valorie> strange, no success on the beta2 either
<valorie> trying dd
<valorie> still unable to verify the image
<valorie> darn it, dd just makes "operating system not found"
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> for the beta2 iso
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> hola chicos
<SourBlue> Hei, what do you guys think about Shellshock?
<Riddell> not our fault! we only do KDE software
<SourBlue> Thats not what I meant :) do you think it's a "bit" problem or something that will fade away fast?
<SourBlue> big*
<Riddell> it's big until you fix it, fortunately easy to fix with ubuntu flavours
<SourBlue> so what kind of development are you guys doing?
<valorie> could be a problem in embedded devices and such, but yeah, not our problem
<valorie> SourBlue: have you looked at the links in the /topic ?
<SourBlue> valorie: I did now ^^
<SourBlue> Is there a "easy" way to help you guys?
<valorie> sure, what do you like to do?
<SourBlue> I'd like to help where I can
<SourBlue> nothing particular
<SourBlue> I'm trying to find something on http://www.kubuntu.org/community/contribute but thats not really helpful
<valorie> the trello has the todos
<valorie> but we can use everything from webops and sysadmin to packaging, documentation, testing, bug fixing, etc.
<valorie> everyone leans towards something.....
<SourBlue> I recently learned how to make a package and testing sounds fun, I don't know if I'm ready to do something like bug fixing etc. that sounds pretty difficult
<valorie> from earlier: "!testers | beta 2 candidates, I especially need installs of amd64 plasma4 tested as it doesn't work for me http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/324/builds"
<valorie> I was trying to do that, but my test machine + various problems which took all evening have prevented me from doing so
<SourBlue> Full installs or something like live systems?
<SourBlue> What about VM's? 
<valorie> we had failures in VMs, but success on real systems
<Riddell> SourBlue: stick around here is the best way to get involved :)
<valorie> so an actual install would be useful
<valorie> if you have space on an HD
<Riddell> SourBlue: we can add you to the !testers call if you are likely to be able to stick around on irc
<SourBlue> That would be nice 
<SourBlue> You mean Utopic Beta 2 right?
<Riddell> Tm_T: please add SourBlue to !testers for this channel
<valorie> yes
<SourBlue> So valorie are you something like a kubuntu developer or just a "normal user"
<Riddell> she's the most elite one here!
<Riddell> welcome along SourBlue :)
<SourBlue> Thank you :)
<Riddell> SourBlue: would you like a little task?
<SourBlue> Yeah sure
 * valorie is not a coder, but I do consider myself a community developer
<Riddell> SourBlue: our plasma 5 live images don't let you boot into the desktop because sddm wants to start on vt1 but ubiquity starts on vt7
<Riddell> we need a config file added to kubuntu-settings to start it on vt7
<Riddell> example https://github.com/manjaro/packages-plasma/blob/master/sddm-qt5/sddm.conf
<Riddell> but needs only that MinimumVT=7 value
<SourBlue> okay i guess there already is a config file that i need to change?
<Riddell> no we don't ship one at all
<SourBlue> oh okay now it get's interesting.. Is there a standard for that file so the system knows there is one?
<Riddell> it's just the file that sddm (the new login manager) will look for, /etc/sddm.conf
<Riddell> but we do set it in ubiquity if you click the autologin box scripts/casper-bottom/15autologin
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> (that's in casper the live image system, apt-get source casper to see it)
<Riddell> so it needs to work with that somehow
<SourBlue> okay just to be sure "Kubuntu Plasma 5 Desktop amd64 (ready)" as a Live system not installed right?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> you can see the problem if you boot it up and click "try kubuntu" it will just send you back to the first screen rather than start the desktop
<SourBlue> Hmm let's see what i can do ^^ gonna make some coffee first
<soee> there was come upgrade to cli lately? now when unpacking packages etc we have progress bar and other fancy colors :)
<valorie> that was at least a month ago!
<valorie> makes the cli more fun
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> oh didnt notice that :D
<Riddell> SourBlue: so I think we want to ship an sddm.conf with blank values for autologin
<Riddell> then in casper edit scripts/casper-bottom/15autologin to just do a sed on autologin
<Riddell> and same in user-setup user-setup-apply  (which is used by ubiquity if you tick auto login)
<BluesKaj> so when is the security patch or bash shell going to be available for 14.10? I asked in ubuntu+1 and received a url with the patch which I configured, compiled and installed , but the vulnerability check shows the patch doesn't seem to work on my system
<Riddell> bash 4.3-9ubuntu3  is in utopic-proposed, I guess it'll transition in an hour or so
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  proposed main or universe ?
<BluesKaj> main tries to take out kubuntu-desktop
<Riddell> take out?
<Riddell> I expect bash is in main
<BluesKaj> yes Riddell remove 
<Riddell> well that's a bigger problem than some bash issue
<BluesKaj> thed bash issue seems serious ...it's big news over here 
<SourBlue> They gave it the highest possible threat rating didn't they?
<BluesKaj> warnings on several newsnetworks about it affecting mac and linux systems and aand any devices running linux  like routers etc
<Riddell> debfx: we've a merge of cmake in unapproved (ubuntu being frozen now), do you know who did the merge and if there's a reason we want it? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/185579009/cmake_2.8.12.2-0ubuntu5_2.8.12.2-2ubuntu1.diff.gz
<Riddell> BluesKaj: yes, best update all your devices
<SourBlue> Apple said they will fix it "soon"
<Riddell> well that makes me reassured :)
<SourBlue> Hmm but maybe it's not that bad if some people take a closer look at bash there could be much more stuff like that
 * lordievader wonders if IOS and Android is vunerable too...
<Riddell> I see our bash package is now not transitioning because chromium has a test which fails
<SourBlue> Pretty good explanation: http://www.troyhunt.com/2014/09/everything-you-need-to-know-about.html
<Riddell> I doubt ios or android phones use bash
<Riddell> but lots of routers probably do
<SourBlue> Android is using https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Almquist_shell
<lordievader> I have no idea. But since they are both unix based it might just be.
<SourBlue> and most routers will be running something like busybox
<Riddell> yeah
<SourBlue> Okay I see what you mean, short black screen and were back on the first screen but how can i place the config file?
<SourBlue> don't i need to make a new iso for that?
<Riddell> it needs added to the kubuntu-settings package
<Riddell> and user-setup and casper packages altered too
<Riddell> then we upload them and wait for a new iso to be built
<SourBlue> So I can't test if it works?
<Riddell> no, it has evaded our testing
<Riddell> I tried it in a virtualbox by manually stopping and starting sddm
<Riddell> but then it has worked that way without setting minimumvt so who can tell
<SourBlue> How could you restart sddm?
<Riddell> at a linux terminal (right control F1 in virtualbox, ctrl-alt-f1 on real hardware)  sudo stop sddm
<Riddell> or  sudo service sddm stop  I think is the same thing (all upstart commands)
<Riddell> oh also   sudo stop ubiquity
<Riddell> make sure X is killed
<Riddell> then  sudo start sddm
<SourBlue> Okay i stopped ubiquity and sddm then Plasma 5 instantly loaded
<SourBlue> Is there a way to add the german key layout?
<Riddell> um, you can set it in ubiquity and in system settings
<SourBlue> There only is a German/Swiss option but stuff like "!" isn't working with that
<Riddell> um, where are you looking?
<SourBlue> That was on the running system if you search for keyboard
<debfx> Riddell: bug #1357270 doesn't mention any specific reason
<ubottu> bug 1357270 in cmake (Ubuntu) "Merge cmake 2.8.12.2-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357270
<debfx> "Search for Python 3.4 in FindPython{Interp,Libs}." is useful, the other changes not so much
<SourBlue> Is there a way to get out of the Terminal again to see if it works?
<Riddell> SourBlue: switch to vt 7? (right control F7 in virtualbox, ctl-alt-f7 in hardware)
<Riddell> debfx: ok I'll leave it for some other archive admin to decide
<SourBlue> perfect
<apachelogger> libkworkspace5: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libkworkspace5-5
<apachelogger> :'<
<Riddell> ?
<Riddell>  0x000000000000000e (SONAME)             Library soname: [libkworkspace.so.5]
<BluesKaj> bash (4.3-9ubuntu3) utopic installed, but check still shows vulnerable...guess it's going to be a while this bash vulnerability is straightened out
<apachelogger> Riddell:  0x000000000000000e (SONAME)             Library soname: [libkworkspace5.so.5]
<apachelogger> maybe thats only in master
<Riddell> maybe, I'm still on 5.0.1
<apachelogger> reckon I did a crappy install update
<Riddell> I suspect someone changed it to be co-installable with kde4 version, despite it not being intended for that
<apachelogger> did I mention that the plasma-workspace-dev package doesn't pull in the relevant libs ^^
<apachelogger> oh no
<apachelogger> there is allLibraries
 * apachelogger still doesn't know what it means
<SourBlue> Hmm thats a bit strange, if I resrat the x-server (startx) it works without changing anything Is there a way to restart sddm so it loads the changed config?
<SourBlue> something like sudo service sddm restart (or stop and start) isn't really working
<Riddell> SourBlue: as you are discovering this stuff is quite fragile and recreating exactly the environment from a first boot of a live image is surprisingly difficult
<Riddell> sudo stop sddm; sudo stop ubiquity; sudo killall X  may do it
<Riddell> check if anything else X is running using ps -ef
<Riddell> then  sudo start sddm
<Riddell> and hopefully upstart will detect that ubiquity should run before sddm
<SourBlue> I don't know if thats normal but a "sudo halt" isn't working in a VM
<SourBlue> do you know where i can view the error messages the system prints while booting?
<Riddell>  /var/log/syslog and /var/log/upstart/* I think
<Riddell> also /var/log/installer/* and /var/log/sddm.log
 * Riddell publishes http://www.kubuntu.org/news/1410-beta-2
<SourBlue> okay so the problam is if i stop sddm the terminal freezes until i do strg+C and starting sddm auto loads kde again
<Riddell> maybe you're beginning to see my point that this is weirdly difficult to test :)
<SourBlue> oh yes i do
<Riddell> I really think we should just upload the file and let a new image be built to test that
<SourBlue> Isn't there a way to open iso files to change them (add the file) and rebuild the iso
<SourBlue> I know iso is a "read only" fomat
<SourBlue> format
<Riddell> yes, following this would help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<soee> hmm i wonder
<soee> i have my sister laptop here to fix windows, i think ill install kubuntu next to win but 14.04 or 14.10 + plasma next ... this is the question :)
<SourBlue> Okay that error seems strange: [   16.946718] system-logid[1355]: Failed to start unit user@999.servide: Unknown unit: user@999.service=0xaddr in the sddm.config the MinimumUid is set to 999
<SourBlue> could that mean something?
<SourBlue> soee: I would recommend 14.04 
<SourBlue> soee: that runs stable
<soee> SourBlue: yah but also 14.10 with plasma5 works pretty stable for me :)
<SourBlue> It does?
<soee> why not ?
<SourBlue> by the way the Quit button also isn't working for mw
<SourBlue> soee: I don't know how far "we" are with 14.10 what I'm testing right now isn't workig at all ^^
<soee> cant be ;D
<soee> yuo are trying to run sddm >
<soee> ?
<SourBlue> I want sddm to load it's config again (I change it while the system is running)
<SourBlue> because the live system isn't loading at all
<soee> ah no idea than, im not using sddm as it never worked for me
<SourBlue> Jup
<SourBlue> Maybe i really change the iso file that should work
<Riddell> hi ahoneybun 
<Riddell> apachelogger: will there be a neon5 image today?
<apachelogger> Riddell: no
<apachelogger> unless someone wants to do the testing that is
<Riddell> hmm, david has requested it, maybe he could do the testing
<apachelogger> I'd rather have testing done against the kubuntu-ci iso
<apachelogger> of which there might just be one today
<Riddell> ooh
<Riddell> KF5 compiling away in utopic
<Riddell> 4.14.1 compiling away too in utopic
<Riddell> Plasma 5.0.2 needs to wait for KF5 to be done before being copied over to next ppa
<kfunk> how are things in 14.10 land. is it usable already? KF5/project-neon ready for 14.10?
<soee> Riddell: spread some words about beta2 on social networks
 * kfunk may want to upgrade
<Riddell> kfunk: 14.10 working well for me, including Plasma 5 packages, bugs I know about at http://goo.gl/B527rj
<Riddell> neon is being replaced by apachelogger 
<kfunk> "replaced"? means that we'll have "proper" packages in 14.10?
<Riddell> kfunk: KF5 will be in the archive, Plasma in a PPA, for latest git apachelogger is working on continuous integration kubuntu-ci mixing the two
<kfunk> ic, cool
<Riddell> apachelogger: so how should I branch pkg-kde-tools in debian git?
<apachelogger> Riddell: master (debian) -> kubuntu/utopic/archive
<apachelogger> since no one seems to have opinions on branches
<Riddell> apachelogger: why "archive"?
<Riddell> we trust your judgement on the matter
<apachelogger> Riddell: in case one wants to have a different version in a ppa later
<apachelogger> you cannot have a ref kubuntu/utopic and then later add kubuntu/utopic/foo
<yofel> you can't for technical reasons?
<Riddell> seems a curious limiitation of git?
<Riddell> error: unable to resolve reference refs/heads/kubuntu/utopic/foo: Not a directory
<Riddell> but indeed it is a git limitation
<Riddell> who'd have thought git would be limited?
<apachelogger> it's beacuse the basename of a ref is always a file referencing the ref of the 'thing' in question
<apachelogger> so with kubuntu/utopic and kubuntu/utopic/ppa kubuntu/utopic would have to be a directory and a file at the same time
<apachelogger> it's really very consistent
<apachelogger> it's like if you had a directory and then moved another directory into it, so what would that mean in terms of git? the two trees muched together?
<Riddell> apachelogger: una problema, branches with '/' in the name are forbidden
<Riddell> http://paste.kde.org/pq489bg9b
<soee> can i create aliases/shortcuts to some ssh connections like: if no using: ssh xfoo@foo.bar.baz.com just call: ssh xfoo and it will execute full url?
<soee> *now using
<apachelogger> Riddell: how very rude
<apachelogger> Riddell: _ instead of / then I guess
<yofel> soee: well, you can make bash aliases for any command (I have aliases for my common ssh connections)
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> you can configure ssh to do it
<apachelogger> which is much better
<apachelogger> e.g. you can also use sftp:// in dolphin with the aliases
<soee> where do i do that ?
<apachelogger> .ssh/config -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8432795/
<apachelogger> as name you can define anything
<Riddell> soee: my ~/.bashrc has e.g. alias planet="ssh planetadmin@planetkde.org"
<apachelogger> Riddell: you'll also want to look into .ssh/config :P
<soee> thanks
<Riddell> apachelogger: git url aliases seem to be doing quite nicely for git use
<apachelogger> yeah, I am talking about ssh  though :P
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> Riddell, sgclark: I feel like I should point out that 5.1 packaging should be derived from the unstable branches ;)
<sgclark> apachelogger: actually I was going to ask about that
<apachelogger> unfortunate timing with the beta there
<apachelogger> or we delay beta packaging until next week
<apachelogger> then I can import unstable into git and then we simply branch the packaging from the imported unstable
<sgclark> I am ok with waiting, could use a break
<Riddell> sgclark: getting burnt out by calligra?
<Riddell> I did say it was a beast!
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't understand, what's unfortunate about timing?
<sgclark> 3 miles of lintain errors. pretty sure most are false positives though..
<sgclark> but really just tired from being sick most of the week
<Riddell> oh yes calligra has loads of those, don't worry too much about them, we're frozen now so unless it's a known bug best not to alter
<apachelogger> Riddell: because half the packaging is in git and the half that would be relevant for 5.1beta is in bzr
<sgclark> ok great, then it is done. OFf to the l10n
<apachelogger> and yeah, a godzilla of lintina warnings
<sgclark> lol
<Riddell> apachelogger: plasma is all in git now
<sgclark> oh?
<sgclark> I guess I better learn the process...
<Riddell> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/?q=pkg-kde%2Fplasma  13 mins old
<Riddell> can't learn a process which doesn't exist yet, we're pioneers!
<sgclark> so hmm, I am guessing all of our scripts are useless
<sgclark> lol
<Riddell> they'll needs lots of changes I'm sure
<apachelogger> Riddell: unstable is not
<apachelogger> and unstable is what one wants to base 5.1 packaging on
<sgclark> well I can work on it today/tonight, but I will be taking the weekend off :) much needed R&R
<Riddell> apachelogger: you have unstable branches?
<apachelogger> yes?
<apachelogger> do you even read my mails to the list -.-
<sgclark> right, unstable needs to be merged? 
<sgclark> yeah Riddell: even I know that!
<Riddell> apachelogger: I know you plan to but I don't know where they are just now?
<apachelogger> Riddell: that's what ci is based on
<Riddell> apachelogger: mm hmm, but where are they hiding?
<apachelogger> https://code.launchpad.net/kubuntu-packaging-unstable
<Riddell> aah
<Riddell> apachelogger: so will you import those into debian git, or are you wanting me to?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I will, but only next week
<apachelogger> hence why I said either we'll have to wait with the beta or whoever wants to do the beta needs to import things into git
<apachelogger> for the most part I think it would simply be take whatever is unstable and throw it at git master, then write a changelog for it
<apachelogger> Riddell: also I suppose our tooling needs the necessary adjustments for git first anyway
<apachelogger> that initial-upload script thing
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> I'm in no rush for plasma 5 beta while we still have 4.14.1 and KF5 5.2 and plasma 5.0.2 to go through the system
<sgclark> yeah, so lets wait :)
<sgclark> because knowing me, with unfinished tasks I would end up working the weekend, and I really don;t wanna
<soee> wrr any idea why on my local machine i have not colors in temrinal when listing files etc ?
<sgclark> I think you have to turn that on in bashrc?
<sgclark> soee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8433045/ is in my bashrc and I have spiffy colors
<soee> sgclark: i had to create .bashrc file when created aliases 
<soee> i also founbd some sample https://gist.github.com/marioBonales/1637696
<soee> ohyes ;) got fancy colors 
<apachelogger> /etc/skel/ has the default rc
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> soee: is that a completely new user?
<soee> apachelogger: eee my account was created liek 3 months ago when installing 14.10 + plasma next
<soee> ok one more thinf i need in my bashrc is to sorting files
<soee> dirs first than files
<apachelogger> might have been a bug back then
<Riddell> hmm, SourBlue disappeared, I hope s/he comes back
 * apachelogger wonders if it is still there, not having skel copied sounds like a bad thing
<soee> yeah thers .bashrc in /etc/skel/
<soee> o h is also suggest to use .bash_aliases
<soee> as it checks for such file existance
<soee>     alias ls='ls --color=auto --group-directories-first'
<soee>  :)
<soee> one more thing i need to have dotfiles fefore normal
<soee> seems to work:     alias ls='LC_ALL=C.UTF-8 ls --color=auto --group-directories-first'
<Riddell> hmm arm64 being slow today
<shadeslayer> whats new about that
<Riddell> armhf being faster?
 * Riddell does the I fixed kdesu to work with sudo dance
<Riddell> now there's a dance I've not needed for the last decade
<sgclark> Riddell: calligra is in my ppa
<Riddell> ooh ooh!
<Riddell> sgclark: and in bzr?
<sgclark> no , will do that now
<sgclark> Riddell: pushed
<Riddell> sgclark: xbase64.diff doesn't apply for me, did you commit the updated version?
<Riddell> sgclark: looks like you missed it from your commit, I got it from your PPA
<sgclark> hmm weird
<sgclark> oh I see what happened, will commit
<Riddell> sgclark: I did already
<sgclark> ok thank you
<sgclark> Riddell: there were two I had to fix, get them both?
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah
<sgclark> super
<Riddell> sgclark: calligra and calligra-l10n uploaded!
<sgclark> thanks!
<Riddell> you may now relax on a sunny weekend :)
<sgclark> yay!
<Riddell> hi amichair 
 * Riddell wanders off
<valorie> this is cool: http://ocert.org/team_and_members.html
<valorie> I wish we were there, in one way or another
<Mamarok> KDE is part of it,doesn'tmakesenseto dothis on the distro level
<Mamarok> gosh, my space key is stuck...
<valorie> Mamarok: I was thinking that Ubuntu should be part of it
<valorie> yes, I'm really happy that KDE is part of it
<valorie> (catty aside: GNOME isn't)
#kubuntu-devel 2014-09-27
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Fyr> how to run KUbuntu 14.10 KDE5 on virtual machi\ne?
<Fyr> there go some errors that prevent it from booting into LiveCD.
<valorie> how about vmware or qemu?
<Fyr> I'm trying VirtualBox.
<valorie> we had failures in VMs, but success in actual machines
<valorie> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/324/builds
<Fyr> people will try to install on a virtual machine first before installing on a real machine.
<valorie> some will, for sure
 * valorie is installing on a real machine tomorrow
<valorie> maybe two of them, when i think about it
<Fyr> kubuntu 14.10 kde5 has not-working livecd, doesn't boot into the system after installation.
<Fyr> guys, what did you do?
<valorie> can you explain what happened?
<valorie> did you report your findings on qatracker?
<Fyr> the system doesn't boot after installation.
<Fyr> I didn't because I don't have the log.
<valorie> did it boot into Plasma 4?
<valorie> a report is better than nothing.....
<valorie> there is no "kde5" - I think you mean Plasma 5?
<Fyr> yes
<Fyr> does it mean kde4 + plasma 5?
<valorie> and yes, this is a beta which we wanted tested
<valorie> 14.10 itself does not have plasma 5
<valorie> not sure about the frameworks 
 * valorie goes to read the beta 2 announcement
<valorie> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/1410-beta-2
<valorie> it's pretty clear: 14.10 is stable, plasma 5 is not
<Fyr> valorie, I just expected it to boot.
<valorie> did you install plasma 5 directly?
<valorie> or upgrade
<Fyr> and pretty much disappointed to see that it doesn't. =))
<valorie> we needed testing on both
<Fyr> I just downloaded the iso and installed the system on it.
<valorie> ah
<Fyr> both i386 and amd64.
<valorie> well, that sounds a bit dangerous
<Fyr> none of them work
<valorie> I have a test laptop with a broken hinge I'll be trying tomorrow
<valorie> no such stuff is getting on *this* laptop
<soee> valorie: i think yesterday one user here also reported it
<valorie> in vbox, yes
<valorie> not installed on a real machine, that I heard
<valorie> which is my plan
<valorie> anyway, can't do it if I don't get some sleep first
<valorie> niters
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#kubuntu-devel 2014-09-28
<DarinMiller> New to IRC.  The dev channel seems rather quiet on weekends. Typical?
<valorie> pfff
<ScottK> DarinMiller: Typical, particularly during European night since most of the Kubuntu devs are Europe based.
<valorie> installed 14.10 on both my testing laptop and little netbook (so 64 & 32)
<valorie> supposedly reported it on the qa website, but can't really tell if that worked
<valorie> gonna add the p5 ppa and upgrade
<valorie> hmmm, that didn't go well
<valorie> it removed the networking again; writing to the list
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<DarinMiller>  /msg NickServ  DarinMiller irc1kram
<Riddell> DarinMiller: you should probably change that now
<DarinMiller> New to IRC.  thanks
<Riddell> DarinMiller: welcome to irc :) if you want to become an elite kubuntu contributor you're in the right place
#kubuntu-devel 2015-09-21
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> knome: what's up with orion theme?
<knome> Riddell, did you read the backlog or should i recap for you?
<Riddell> knome: is causes us have shimmer-themes in our packageset so you dont have it?
<knome> yes
<knome> but we don't care about the orion theme, so if you want to use it, one option is simply to strip it from the shimmer-themes package and you get to keep orion :)
<knome> but it's unmaintained too, so it might not be what you ultimately want
<Riddell> knome: this seems like a workaround for a problem which shouldn't exist?
<knome> we'll likely drop orion from the shimmer-themes package anyway
<Riddell> what we ultimately want is a KDE Breeze theme for GTK 3
<knome> because as i said, it's not maintained
<Riddell> hmm, that would allow us to work round the problem but then KDE is using and recommending an unmaintained theme
<knome> you are already doing that :)
<Riddell> naughty us
<knome> the fact that it is recommended in shimmer-themes doesn't really mean it's maintained anyway
<knome> it's just... been left there; gtk3 moves really fast
<knome> so i guess it also wouldn't make sense for you to create a new kde breeze gtk3 theme right now, because it would likely get broken soon
<knome> so using orion for now isn't probably the worst option, especially if you want something that matches the breeze theme
<knome> with all that said, we're also ok if some packageset wizard fixes the error and lets us have shimmer-themes even if you use orion from it
<knome> but we acknowledge it might be much more work
<snele> Riddell: official breeze gtk2&gtk3 theme works well https://github.com/dirruk1/gnome-breeze
<snele> i am using it for months without problems
<d_ed> snele: aye, we're merging that for 5.5
<Riddell> snele: excellent :)
<clivejo> yofel sitter Riddell: anyone about?
<Riddell> yo
<clivejo> hi Jonathan
<clivejo> can you explain or point me in the direction explaining how the CI works?
<clivejo> what is kubuntu_stable, kubuntu_unstable
<clivejo> Ive broke http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/gpgmepp.git/
<clivejo> and dont understand what I did to break it
<Riddell> this nifty setup is CI http://kci.pangea.pub/
<Riddell> we do packaging in kubuntu_wily_archive
<Riddell> and that jenkins will notice commits and automatically merge them into kubuntu_stable and kubuntu_unstable
<Riddell> then build packages from KDE git in launchpad 
<Riddell> where kubuntu_stable is the stable branches e.g. plasma/5.4 branch and kubuntu_unstable is master (so new features)
<Riddell> and in theory we should make sure the kubuntu_stable and kubuntu_unstable branches all compile all the time
<Riddell> then when a new release comes we can just merge in kubuntu_stable or _unstable as appropriate and voila no more work cos it's already compiling
<clivejo> In this case, I made the changelog mistake, but sitter had commited a patch in the meantime for symbols
<clivejo> I then made the changelog fix with a NOCI commit message
<clivejo> found it wasnt bulding due to symbol issues, so tried to fix the symbols file.  Then got a you have broken it from kubuntu-ci bot
<Riddell> it just says there's a merge ailure
<Riddell> failure
<Riddell> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_gpgmepp/67/console
<Riddell> so you need to manually do that
<clivejo> so looked at git and seen that sitter had applied a patch for symbols, so I reverted my changes
<clivejo> it came back saying it was fixed
<clivejo> so I uploaded that version (with sitters patch) to launchpad
<Riddell> still needs merge in the git packaging
<clivejo> but it failed to build on LP again due to symbols
<Riddell> do you have git packaging?
<clivejo> as in git-buildpackage-ppa?
<Riddell> no just the git repository
<clivejo> which one?
<Riddell> debian:pkg-kde/applications/gpgmepp
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> but Ive broken it
<Riddell> clivejo:then git reset --hard 
<Riddell> git checkout kubuntu_stable
<Riddell> git merge kubuntu_wily_archive
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/gpgmepp.git/log/?h=kubuntu_wily_archive
<clivejo> can you explain what Ive done wrong
<Riddell> clivejo: I don't think you did anything wrong, it's just that the symbols were already updated in kubuntu_unstable so now they conflict when they get merged
<Riddell> that's fine, just fix it manually
<clivejo> do I revert my symbols udate?
<clivejo> update
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> you merge it
<Riddell> clivejo: so doing that?
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> merged
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> now git checkout kubuntu_unstable
<Riddell> git merge kubuntu_stable
<clivejo> conflict
<Riddell> oh no!
<Riddell> so edit debian/libkf5gpgmepp-pthread5.symbols
<clivejo> with the two symbols files
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Riddell> clivejo: and you can see the symbols are all the same it's just the symbolshelper-confirmed line that conflicts because it was confirmed twice
<Riddell> so pick whichever one is neater, should probably say  # SymbolsHelper-Confirmed: 15.08.1 amd64 i386
<Riddell> on both .symbols files
<Riddell> and git add the .symbols files; git commit; git push
<Riddell> and life is good
<clivejo> so repackage and upload to LP?
<Riddell> yippee
<Riddell> clivejo: ah now I see the second problem
<Riddell> some symbols have an epoch which isn't needed
<clivejo> how did they get an epoch?
<Riddell> clivejo: so fix that in kubuntu_wily_archive branch
<Riddell> clivejo: because when I first packaged these I put an epoch on everything but then other convinced me to remove it when it wasn't needed
<clivejo> ok, Im gonna grab lunch, but Ill be back
<knome> d_ed, when's 5.5? :)
<Riddell> knome: december
<Riddell> so not wily
<knome> bluesabre, ^
<Riddell> clivejo: that's the build failing so I guess remove the epoch from the symbols and hopefully that'll succeed ↑
<clivejo> I cant find any epochs
<clivejo> but there are - 15.08.1+git20150917.1103+15.10
<clivejo> should it have the +git20150917.1103+15.10 appended to it?
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/218463631/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.gpgmepp_15.08.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa5_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> or do you mean the 4:15.07.90 ?
<Riddell> clivejo: yep
<Riddell> remove the 4:
<Riddell> sed should do it
<clivejo> do I change it to 15.08.01?
<Riddell> nah
<clivejo> I should change to the wily_archive for this?
<Riddell> clivejo: yep
<clivejo> Riddell: ok, upload this to LP?
<Riddell> clivejo: yep
<clivejo> Riddell: done :)
<Riddell> !testers | frameworks 5.14
<ubottu> frameworks 5.14: testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<Riddell> testers: frameworks 5.14 now has kservice 5.14.3 with the fix in it so needs testing again http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.14.0_wily.html
<soee> are there any changes since last tests ?
<soee> ah i see ... 
<clivejo> yippppeee gpgmepp is green
<clivejo> finally!
<Riddell> awooga
 * Riddell gives clivejo his kubuntu ninja green belt
<Riddell> snele: yeah kservice
<Riddell> soee rather ↑
<clivejo> Riddell: thanks!
<Riddell> sitter: about? how can I change the build-deps of networkmanager-qt so it'll build on vivid in mobile ci? http://mobile.kci.pangea.pub:8080/job/vivid_unstable_networkmanager-qt_src/9/console
<BluesKaj> ok 155 upgrades with the staging frameworks ppa ...here goes --.>
<BluesKaj> om Wily
 * clivejo wishes BluesKaj good luck and bon voyage
<BluesKaj> heh, clivejo, well I'll report back 
<BluesKaj> what can we expect ?
<soee> BluesKaj: i'v added staging paa to update this single package (kservice) and it is upgraded but i had kdeini5 crash and restart
<soee> Riddell: ^
<BluesKaj> single package? then why do I have 155 to upgrade?
<soee> BluesKaj: i used this ppa last week to upgrade networks, now i had only this package to update
<soee> *frameworks ..
<BluesKaj> just had kdeinit5 crash notification
<soee> yup, last time there was also krunner crash
<BluesKaj> yup ,just had that too
<sgclark> me three
<soee> :)
<clivejo> I feel left out!
<soee> sgclark: wins
<BluesKaj> time for some breakfast while this list of apps upgrades
<BluesKaj> well ,just lost my desktop..rebooting
<flexiondotorg> Riddell, FYI I've noticed that the Kubuntu, Ubuntu MATE and Ubuntu GNOME iso images are all 400MB larger than compared to 15.10 Beta 1.
<flexiondotorg> Latex and a heap of additional fonts is the common new packages.
<flexiondotorg> I'm just investigating what the root cause is.
<Riddell> flexiondotorg: yeah sitter was saying, and stuff like aptdaemon has now been dragged on
<flexiondotorg> Riddell, I ship aptdaemon anyway.
<flexiondotorg> Diff all the manifest. Latex is b-i-g.
<flexiondotorg> *I diffed
<Riddell> hmm, aptdaemon is a nasty ubuntu fork, stops us getting newer packagekit :(
<flexiondotorg> Riddell, I don't do packagekit in Ubuntu MATE. But, I see why that would mess up Kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> ok rebooted, desktop seems ok, no crashes yet , browser loads, dolphin loads, muon loads, eveb sys settings seems stable
<Riddell> oh for goodness sakes, ecm failed on powerpc only https://launchpadlibrarian.net/218469434/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-powerpc.extra-cmake-modules_5.14.0-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Riddell> great thanks for testing BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Riddell, you're welcome, I'm curious to see what changes, if any 
<Riddell> BluesKaj: it's just libraries so in theory nothing
<clivejo> Riddell: do you have any idea what is wrong with kdepim - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/218361264/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.kdepim_4%3A15.08.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<yofel> nothing?
<yofel> ah, symbols
<BluesKaj> ok thanks, Riddell
<Riddell> clivejo: goodness knows, just download the amd64 and i386 logs and run batchpatch on them
<clivejo> I thought I did that already :/
<Riddell> clivejo: probably you only did it for 1 architecture rather than both together
<clivejo> nope, did it for both
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kdepim.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_wily_archive
<clivejo> oh wait, version!
<yofel> the version is correct
<yofel> looks like some arch-mismatch to me
<yofel> but I'm not sure why they changed again either
<yofel> clivejo: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kdepim.git/diff/debian/libkdepim5.symbols?h=kubuntu_wily_archive
<yofel> please don't commit #MISSING lines
<clivejo> it wasnt a private function so I didnt want to delete it
<clivejo> is it safe to remove?
<yofel> well, the # turns it into a comment, so for all practical puposes you already removed it
<yofel> you need to do the removal investigation before commiting
<clivejo> I need to learn how to do that
<yofel> well, in this case, it doesn't look like we actually ship any API for those libs anymore (kdepim-dev), so anything is fine really
<clivejo> but how do you determine that?
<yofel> the symbols correspond to functions in the C++ files (c++filt can translate that). To be able to use that, you would need to ship the header file for the API in a package (libfoo-dev) which we don't
<yofel> so as nobody can actually use it, nobody will care if stuff is removed
<clivejo> yofel: can #MISSING: 4:15.08.1# kleo_chiasmus_config_entries@Base 4:15.08.0 be removed then?
<yofel> I would say yes
<clivejo> RE: gwenview, it cant find  kf5kipi-config.cmake and kf5kdcraw-config.cmake
<clivejo> anyone know if they are available and where?
<clivejo> looking at other distros the package should be something like libkf5kipi-dev
<clivejo> is it libkipi-dev?
<clivejo> and libkdcraw-dev ?
<flexiondotorg> Riddell, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ghostscript/9.16~dfsg~0-0ubuntu3
<flexiondotorg> Should be sorted on next spin.
<Riddell> clivejo: they don't exist
<Riddell> flexiondotorg: oh nice thanks
<clivejo> they do in the staging PPA
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+files/libkdcraw-dev_15.08.1-0ubuntu1%7Eubuntu15.10%7Eppa1_i386.deb
<clivejo> should I add them as build deps?
<flexiondotorg> Riddell, I'm doing a test respin now.
<flexiondotorg> I'm a bit puzzled because Ubuntu MATE has no-follow-recommends enabled in the seeds.
<flexiondotorg> So, I should never have encountered this issue.
<flexiondotorg> Riddell, After an ISO respin Ubuntu MATE is the correct size again.
<Riddell> yay
<clivejo> how have I broke it this time!!
<BluesKaj> hmm, konversation just disconnected for no reason
<Sho_> have faith
<Sho_> maybe you just don't know the reason~
<BluesKaj> nothing shows in either log /var/log or freenode
<clivejo> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi clivejo
<clivejo> regarding marble
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/marble.git/log/
<clivejo> Maxy has made a lot of changes
<clivejo> is there a way of applying them to the wily_archive branch?
<Riddell> clivejo: well you can merge in the debian branch but is there something you want?
<Riddell> clivejo: we'd normally merge in the debian stuff at the start of a release cycle, not a month from the end of one
<clivejo> he seems to have fixed the issues
<yofel> yeah, but point is: did he add anything that could cause problems? (during update, dependency wise, etc.)
<clivejo> just curious
<clivejo> do I copy over the ones I think will fix ours?
<yofel> you can cherry-pick stuff, sure
<Riddell> clivejo: what problems has he fixed?
<clivejo> clivejo: I dont know exactly, but looking at his work I can see where the problem is
<clivejo> yofel taught me that!
<Riddell> clivejo: the only problem I can see is it doesn't find the libquazip library but I don't think that's used in debian either
<clivejo> I hate symbols
<Riddell> yeah they're a pain
<Riddell> but not as much of a pain as tests
<clivejo> Riddell: can I take a diff file and apply it to kubuntu_wily_archive?
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kdepim.git/patch/?id=1bd8c03c80b2996215e0f193eef8b8e08af09590
<clivejo> Riddell: this one ^
<clivejo> or it best to make the changes manually myself?
<Riddell> clivejo: yeah you can cherry-pick that
<Riddell> git cherry-pick 1bd8c03c80b2996215e0f193eef8b8e08af09590
<clivejo> what about the changelog entry?
<Riddell> add that yourself
<clivejo> but part of his commit was to modify the changelog
<clivejo> so there will be a conflict?
<mustafam> Hi, anybody using Plasma on wayland?
<mustafam> I am using startplasmacompositor
<mustafam> and it crashes when I do DISPLAY=:0 kate
<mustafam> Now I am running this session on wayland
<mustafam> but using "kwin_wayland --xserver konsole kate konversation" :)
<mustafam> using startplasmacompositor I only see the splash screen, when running an app from another tty I get a crash and  "org.kde.kwindowsystem: Could not find any platform plugin"
<mustafam> Do you know what plugin does this mean? Package?
<Riddell> clivejo: so edit it :)
<Riddell> mustafam: not me, maybe try #plasma
<clivejo> Riddell: are you working on networkmanager?
<Riddell> clivejo: no, although I made a change to networkmanager-qt unstable for mobile kci
<mustafam> Riddell: Thank you, good idea.
<Riddell> yipee
<clivejo> Riddell: see kservice, it has a source code update.  how do you trigger a rebuild on KCI?
<Riddell> clivejo: I think it checks for upstream changes periodically and builds those, and gets builds triggered on packaging changes
<Riddell> you can also log in and click the play button if you have privilages, I forget who has privilages now
<cortexA9> hello all
<Riddell> hi cortexA9!
<cortexA9> hi Riddell 
<cortexA9> i tried today the daily
<cortexA9> awesome work
<cortexA9> but i have a problem
<cortexA9> it doesnt boot correctly on my asus notebook
<cortexA9> only works on hp
<cortexA9> weird
<cortexA9> it freeze i think
<cortexA9> *freezes
<cortexA9> Riddell: can i do something?
<Riddell> cortexA9: hm, hard to say, hold down shift when booting may let you get to grub which might let you remove silent from boot line or stop plymouth showing
<clivejo> I have to boot with nomodeset on machines with nvidia GPU
<cortexA9> Riddell: it works
<cortexA9> with shift
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.0-54-gefcec90 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml (3 files)
<pursuivant> Don't show the upgrade button on upgradeable applications in lists
<pursuivant> Following VDG mockups
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/efcec90fc804456898cf1bd1572c0aff7975f50b
<cortexA9> i am into the system
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.0-55-g882f2fe * Aleix Pol: discover/qml (2 files)
<pursuivant> Remove the toolbar that exposes the current page settings
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/882f2fe88465295a23bfafad67d330e82c0880a4
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.0-56-gcaa3c95 * Aleix Pol: libmuon/UpdateModel (4 files)
<pursuivant> Make it possible to figure out the total updates and the ones that have been checked
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/caa3c95cd177ebc749565fffdd8a28ec66dea999
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.0-57-g7e4aaa6 * Aleix Pol: libmuon/resources/ResourcesUpdatesModel.h
<pursuivant> unify private slots
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/7e4aaa62867a7fd4ce7de41b15d458d55a69af87
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.0-58-g1a788c3 * Aleix Pol: libmuon/resources/StandardBackendUpdater.cpp
<pursuivant> Initialize attribute
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/1a788c382a383da37975b26ebbedfecd73f4f482
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.0-59-gc2112bd * Aleix Pol: discover (4 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> Adopt vdg's progress update approach
<pursuivant> Instead of a separate page, include it in the present upgrades page together
<pursuivant> with a fancy component at the top to control the view.
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/c2112bdf63a57fa78916e7033f3d5c7c39437846
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.0-60-g9bacab1 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/SourcesPage.qml
<pursuivant> Adopt the header on the sources page, from the updates
<pursuivant> Let's see if we can reuse it further...
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/9bacab195e4c7c17798838b899f7b7aee232cfc2
<soee> hiho
<soee> here @ home on my laptop also plasma crashed when upgrading kservice
<clivejo> how is kdepim still failing!!
<clivejo> yofel Riddell :  whats up with these symbols?
<Riddell> clivejo: the build on http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.08.1_wily.html looks good
<Riddell> clivejo: the "symbols-file-contains-current-version-with-debian-revision on symbol" error is just talking about the plugin files but we don't care about their symbols
<Riddell> debian/rules can be changed to exclude those files but that's also faff
<Riddell> clivejo: so aye I think kdepim is all good now
<clivejo> https://paste.kde.org/p36pyf1ij
<clivejo> Ive run those new buildlogs into symbol helper and its not doing anything
<clivejo> I dunno whats up with kig
<clivejo> Riddell: can you look over apps 15.08.1?
<clivejo> Riddell: could you delete kmailtransport - 4:15.07.90-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1  and 5 out of the staging PPA?
<clivejo> they have the 4: epoch and overriding the instalation of the correct package
<Riddell> clivejo: looks like you got kmailtransport - 15.08.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa2  in ok
<clivejo> Riddell: yeah
<clivejo> but cant figure out kig
<Riddell> clivejo: it says can't install dependencies, so probably worth a retry incase something fixed itself, else you'll need to make an i386 chroot and try and install the stuff and see what breaks
<mparillo> frameworks 5.14 is available through http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks/ubuntu right?
<Riddell> mparillo: yes
<mparillo> Updating.
<mparillo> re-booting
<mparillo> Updated frameworks 5.14 is available through http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks/ubuntu Rebooted cleanly. Wireless, Rekonq, Kate, Konversation and Dolphin.all came up without issue.
<Riddell> lovely thanks mamarley
<Riddell> oh sorry mamarley, mparillo left
#kubuntu-devel 2015-09-22
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kmailtransport, a7ad58c9f94d7e067eb73a9e683e6d3331e449c3, plz let me know when this happens next time ;)
<sitter> Riddell: you made the frameworks CI red and didn't fix it?
<sitter> somewhat rude.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Tm_T> (:
<sitter>         system('git checkout -f remotes/packaging/kubuntu_unstable')
<sitter> wtf
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi clivejo
<soee> hiho
<clivejo> hi soee
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<sitter> anyone fancy doing some package updates?
<sitter> going to release all our software with translation updates soonishy
<Riddell> sitter: what did I screw up in frameworks in CI and how can I stop it from happening again?
<sitter> Riddell: you did not NOCI
<Riddell> when?
<Riddell> I think all I did yesterday was an update to kservice
<sitter> also you did not notice that everything went red after you pushed and didn't fix it, which arguably is the bigger problem TBH
<sitter> Riddell: friday
<sitter> actually thursday I think
<sitter> I went "use NOCI", then I told you again while the pushing was still happening, then I complained that you pushed and then I went offline
<sitter> and today I started work and everything was still red
<sitter>   Uploading kubuntu-debug-installer_15.10ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<sitter> Successfully uploaded packages.
<sitter> translations from upstream
<pursuivant> kubuntu-debug-installer (master) 4d3d814 * Harald Sitter: debian/control
<pursuivant> do not strip l10n for ubuntu
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/kubuntu-debug-installer/4d3d814c47ba7b317885c85021ea66599e7d13ba
<pursuivant> kubuntu-debug-installer (master) 10436a3 * Harald Sitter: debian/control
<pursuivant> wrap and sort
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/kubuntu-debug-installer/10436a3c2e92013124b9499deec9b1eb4dfea956
<pursuivant> kubuntu-debug-installer (master) e73690d * Harald Sitter: debian (2 files)
<pursuivant> New release for 15.10 only updating translations
<pursuivant> also add fancy tech to get po directory via releaseme libs
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/kubuntu-debug-installer/e73690dd12b389a3d1ce8377a714d44d0cbf33be
<sitter> kewl
<sitter> did I set that up Oo
<Riddell> I'm not sure, pursuivant just appeared here one day
<sitter> might have been me then
<bshah> heh
<sitter> kewl eitherway xD
<Riddell> http://kci.pangea.pub/ seems to be free of frameworks issues now in wily_FIX, did you tidy all them up and what did that involve?
<sitter> Riddell: symbol updates all round. updates having been removing the optionals symbols we had for gcc4
<Riddell> ah right, sorry for the hassle
<Riddell> the ubuntu-archive-upload script now does have NOCI in its commit messages
<sitter> hooray
<sitter> on that note
<sitter> Riddell: since no one seems to want to look into jenkins releasing right now... you really should change the way versions are handled
<sitter> it shouldn't introduce an epoch when the previousl entry didn't have one
<sitter> *ever*
<Riddell> jenkins releasing?
<sitter> replacing intial-upload with jenkins tech
<sitter>   Uploading kubuntu-notification-helper_15.10ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<sitter> Successfully uploaded packages.
<sitter> also translations
<pursuivant> kubuntu-notification-helper (master) 9b304a2 * Harald Sitter: debian (3 files)
<pursuivant> New release for 15.10, updating translations
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/kubuntu-notification-helper/9b304a2d8f55cfca1c369c291ce12e42d2e82222
<sitter> Riddell: we still need to revisit the flash notification there
<Riddell> sitter: what's up with them?
<sitter> shouldn't be there
<sitter> they are in firefox
<sitter> also flash...
<sitter> also the way they are triggered now is always which makes them contextually irrelevant as a new install essentially goes "yo, you should install flash" at a random point in time
<pursuivant> kubuntu-driver-kcm (master) 15.04ubuntu3-9-gf3c2388 * Harald Sitter: debian (3 files)
<pursuivant> New release for 15.10, updating translations
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/kubuntu-driver-kcm/f3c23887d29acaf98eeb6dd94e22e20f2a9ad605
<sitter>   Uploading kubuntu-driver-manager_15.10ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<sitter> Successfully uploaded packages.
<yofel> they're also fun if you have adobe-flashplugin installed from partner. The notification thingy doesn't recognize that and tells you to install to other flash plugin
<BluesKaj> yeah, there are a few websites that don't recognize the FF flashplayer, however google-chrome's embedded flash version works on those sites
<BluesKaj> any hints on how to get rid of chrome's annoying use of kwallet constantly asking for pw 
<sitter> install kwallet-pam4
<sitter> no
<sitter> pam-kwallet4
<sitter> #brainfart
<BluesKaj> sitter, the thing is  that I don't use kwallet , it's diasbled
<sitter> then I don't care try a support channel I guess :/
<BluesKaj> FF is my default browser , only use chrome when flash doesn't work
<soee> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi soee
<soee> Riddell: is there any chance to have breeze themes for gtk2/3 in Plasma 5.4 ?
<Riddell> unlikely, it's not been released and we're moving into freeze
<Riddell> clivejo: how's apps 15.04.1? are we ready to upload?
<soee> https://plus.google.com/+AndreaDelSarto88/posts/dbn6VWiQLJ7
<Riddell> soee: fun :)
<soee> Riddell: hehe :) There was talk about 3 wallpapers on telegram chat, so maybe we will se 2 more soon
<sitter> someone broke kidentymanagement merger
<sitter> Riddell: ^
<sitter> ScottK: FWIW qapt release sometime tomorrow
<Riddell> hmm, then I fixed it, why it it break again?
 * Riddell looks
 * sitter needs to take a nap or something. totally out of energy >.<
<sitter> ScottK: oh and debconf with more transaltions, I guess that's of interest in debian as well
<ghostcube> any hope systemd will get kicked soon :)
<ghostcube> ?
<sitter> No.
<ghostcube> damn
<sitter> Riddell: ah yes, fixed, sorry
 * yofel hands sitter some young wine
<sitter> see.... brain kaput
 * ghostcube takes some young wine too, if there is enough :D
 * sitter still needs to blog about randa -.-
<sitter> all perfectly terrible
<sitter> yofel: are you on top of getting the mesa fix landed for intel?
<sitter> I see you commented at least
 * BluesKaj prefers old wine, aged to perfection, almost like me
<yofel> I commented yes, I didn't poke tjaalton yet
<ghostcube> xD
 * ghostcube reaches BluesKaj some rioja from 2001
<ghostcube> hands*
<BluesKaj> thanks ghostcube :-)
<sitter> yofel: ok, let's poke tomorrow. or perhaps ask if he has a timeline in mind for landing already
<sitter> I'd rather have it fixed sooner than later
<sitter> alas, I am being overly rude today so best I don't do it :/
<yofel> ack
<Riddell> running script for applications 15.08.1
<guest3318> in wily, how do I setup the "windows" key to launch the application launcher?
<BluesKaj> map the key to the launcher I guess 
<marco-parillo> ISTR that by default the super key is a modifier only and cannot be mapped directly on its own. But, could you try this: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/ksuperkey?content=154569 and report back? I also recall a post somewhere where some future version of kwin might enable this more directly.
<guest3318> ksuperkey doesnt seem to be available in wily
<marco-parillo> You may need to compile it yourself. It looks as if the PPA (https://launchpad.net/~mehanik/+archive/ubuntu/ksuperkey) does not have a wily version yet
<Riddell> ksuperkey isn't advised by upstream, but feel free to try it
<marco-parillo> I assumed that is how NetRunner did it. Do you know how?
<guest3318> hi Riddell 
<Riddell> no idea, could well be ksuperkey
<guest3318> hows apps 15.08.1 coming along?
<Riddell> guest3318: uploading it now
<guest3318> did you fix jig?
<Riddell> jig?
<Riddell> kig?
<guest3318> thats the one!
<Riddell> yep
<guest3318> what did I do wrong?
<Riddell> guest3318: are you clivejo under anothe name?
<guest3318> I reverted some of the changes that made it build on my local machine
<guest3318> yeah, its me
<Riddell> guest3318: /nick is your friend :)
<Riddell> guest3318: I just clicked rebuild and it built fine
<Riddell> it just caught frameworks at a bad time
<clivejo2> that better :P
<clivejo2> I like the way on this m$ keyboard the search key opens krunner
<BluesKaj> clivejo, I have a MS KB , where is the "search" key located ?
<soee> Wayland 1.9 Tagged For Release :)
<clivejo> soee: have you got wayland working?
<soee> clivejo: nope, i didn't try
<soee> clivejo: what is missing in apps 15.08.1, are they ready for tests ?
<yofel> 15.08.1 is in wily-proposed
<clivejo> soee: not sure, I havent been working on them today
<clivejo> but I think Riddell said he was uploading them
<clivejo> hi yofel :)
<yofel> hey
<clivejo> hows you today?
<Riddell> yep
<soee> ah cool, so they are ready :)
<yofel> tired from work, but listening to the rain is relaxing ;)
<clivejo> is there an easy way to auto-update a kubuntu install?
<clivejo> was someone working on fixing KCI problems today?
<Riddell> clivejo: any fixes to kci issues appreciated :)
<clivejo> which branch should they be applied to?
<clivejo> wily_stable?
<clivejo> can I enable arm builds in my PPA?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-09-23
<seaLne> is plasma expected to be crashing all the time in wily?
<yofel> seaLne: is the crash in brw_meta_fast_clear / somewhere in libgl*dri on intel?
<yofel> sitter: regarding lp 1492037
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1492037 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Segmentation fault in brw_meta_fast_clear" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1492037
<yofel> <tjaalton> yofel: stuck in proposed
 * sitter shakes fist
<sitter> yofel: good stuff regardless, thanks for handling that :)
<valorie> plasma has started crashing quite often indeed
<valorie> however, it always restarts by itself
<clivejo> Riddell: you about?
<Riddell> hi clivejo
<clivejo> re: marble, how come you added NOCI as the changeset message?
<Riddell> clivejo: that's for the upload to the archive which is just a changelog edit so there's no point in rebuliding everything in CI
<clivejo> Riddell: in KCI I think its failing on symbols
<Riddell> clivejo: quite likely, got a link?
<clivejo> Ive downloaded the two buildlogs and made a patch
<clivejo> but what branch do I upload to
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/218518959/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.kservice_5.14.3%2Bgit20150922.0129%2B15.10-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> sorry, Im looking at kservice
<Riddell> clivejo: put it into kubuntu_unstable
<clivejo> Riddell: ok, so thats triggered a rebuild of vivid and wily unstable?
<Riddell> clivejo: yep, vivid we don't care about currently but wily should build
<clivejo> if that builds ok, do I then merge into stable?
<Riddell> clivejo: only if it needs it
<clivejo> I still dont understand the branchs
<Riddell> clivejo: since marble just built fine from stable there's no change needed there https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/marble/4:15.08.1-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> so the changes in symbols will be caused by changes in code written in marble in KDE
<yofel> did kservice bump soversion? Or am I mssing something?
<clivejo> Riddell: sorry, Im talking about kservice 
<Riddell> clivejo: same thing, kserivce builds fine too https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kservice/5.14.3-0ubuntu1
<clivejo> yofel: yeah, twice 
<Riddell> there's been no soversion bump
<Riddell> but it's had lots of code changes including breakages and unbreaks and breakages again
<clivejo> yofel: sorry misread
<yofel> Riddell: I think we're talking about CI here?
<Riddell> so all those missing symbols I'm confused about
<Riddell> yofel: everything, clivejo it looking at it in CI yes
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12529895/
<sitter> dfaure needs to mark his privates unexported 
<yofel> so that's all gcc/private ?
<sitter> looks like it
<yofel> fine then
<sitter> new script btw http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/scripts/symbolfilt :p
 * sitter got annoyed with reading symboldiffs of kdepim breakage
<yofel> heh
<yofel> eek
<yofel> <tjaalton> yofel: can you check why kwin tests fail? that's the blocker now
<yofel> hm, fails since 5.4.1 
<yofel> The following tests FAILED:
<yofel>           9 - kwin-testClientMachine (Failed)
<yofel>          18 - kwin_testScreenEdges (Failed)
<yofel> sitter, Riddell: could you look at that? I don't have time for this now :/
<yofel> OTOH
<yofel> Should wait for kwin 4:5.4.1-0ubuntu1 test, but forced by jriddell
<yofel> I don't get britney..
<sitter> nobody does!
<sitter> next marble wily unstable will fail on symbols that can be retracted, just did a sobump
<Riddell> yofel: if they're the same failures as in 5.4.0 martin just said he didn't know and so I forced it
<yofel> yeah, but why does britney then say Not considered :(
<sitter> yofel: talk to doko or pitti
<sitter> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#mesa
<sitter> it's not held because of the tests
<clivejo> how come kservice doesnt have a kubuntu_stable on Alioth?
<sitter> frameworks have no stable version
<sitter> in kde they only have master which in our scheme translates to only unstable
<yofel> <tjaalton> ah, looks like the kwin test regression wasn't the blocker after all, mesa 11.0.0 is now in
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.0-36-g726defa * Harald Sitter: CMakeLists.txt
<pursuivant> bump version to 3.0.1
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/libqapt/726defa3188a1449312e212085f914e97e29f76f
<clivejo> sitter: kblog, kholidays and kmbox all have so5 ABI break
<sitter> clivejo: I know kdepim people are somewhat refusing to bump https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/users/sitter/?show-closed=0
<clivejo> so nothing we can do about that til they do?
<sitter> ScottK, maxyz http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/tar/
<sitter> 19aeb20f8a9a0c7377f21e3d03d2319aa80348561872938363c540cb6340b97c  libqapt-3.0.1.tar.xz
<sitter> cd70ab39784d93bdb5e3ec856798bcf8b74b29ed99f41276c0cece868b95bb84  libdebconf-kde-1.0.2.tar.xz
<sitter> going to lists once kde sysadmins get around to publish the tars
<sitter> clivejo: nope, feel free to nag them as well though :P
<clivejo> Im getting an email approximately every 30mins about kdenlive not building on armhf, whats going on with it?
<sitter> keeps retrying I guess
<Riddell> clivejo: I had a retry script running
<Riddell> clivejo: I'm fixing it up
<Riddell> should be every 20 minutes rather than 30 seconds :)
<clivejo> rather annoying :P
<sitter> clivejo: filter all mails from launchpad to trash
<clivejo> LOL thanks sitter
<sitter>   Uploading libqapt_3.0.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<sitter> Successfully uploaded packages.
<sitter> translations and a whole wall of bugfixes
<sitter>   Uploading debconf-kde_1.0.2-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<sitter> Successfully uploaded packages.
<sitter> translations
<Riddell> awooga thanks sitter
<clivejo> would someone mind taking apps 15.08.1 out of the topic?
* sitter changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/
<sitter> you can do that too
<Riddell> sitter: oh what have I dont wrong with kservice? I uploaded it manually to mobilekci and it's in http://mobile.kci.pangea.pub/pool/main/k/kservice/ but the indexer didn't like it
<sitter> > I uploaded it manually to mobilekci
<Riddell> sitter: that doesn't work any more?
<sitter> Riddell: you just shouldn't do it
<sitter> if you upload while the publisher is running you are blown gup the repo I presume
<sitter> also there is no visual representation of that upload
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<sitter> Riddell: you did break kdenlive btw
<Riddell> sitter: I'm still unbreaking it
<sitter> k
<Riddell> sitter: I fear my kservice upload has broken everything :( http://mobile.kci.pangea.pub:8080/job/vivid_unstable_kbookmarks_pub/5/console
<bshah> sorry for all trouble caused.. :p
<sitter> Riddell: ssh into taspar
<Riddell> sitter: I'm in as publisher@taspar
<sitter> and su into publisher, then run reprepro dumpunreferenced in the repo
<sitter> if that doesn't work run deleteunreferenced
<sitter> and then unreferenced again
<sitter> and if it doesn't work then you have to read up on reprepreo
 * Riddell tries
<ScottK> sitter: thanks
<Riddell> !testers | beta 2
<ubottu> beta 2: testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<Riddell> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/346/builds
<Riddell> candidates
<clivejo> what you need tested?
<yofel> note: ignore any mesa crashes on ^, those builds ship the old mesa
<Riddell> clivejo: the iso images and the upgrade from vivid
<clivejo> its fixed!!
<Riddell> go go kdenlive
<clivejo> no more emails!
<BluesKaj> Riddell, what's up ?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: beta 2 candidate images and upgrades need testing!
<BluesKaj> Riddell, in the dailies I assume
<Riddell> BluesKaj: yep
<soee> Riddell: i think testers list needs to be updated, there are some nicks i haven't seen here for a long time ;)
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> sitter: hoorah just needed the files removed from incoming and it's happy
<soee> did you tried already Firefox Hello ?
<clivejo> hummm looks like kontact bug # 351486 is back again!
<clivejo> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351486
<ubottu> KDE bug 351486 in akregator konqueror plugin "Crashes after displaying Server Authenticity check failed" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<clivejo> soee: can you check please?
<Riddell> launchpad doesn't like your translations foo https://launchpadlibrarian.net/218554289/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-i386.kubuntu-debug-installer_15.10ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz "debian/rules:12: recipe for target 'kubuntu_rake' failed"
<soee> clivejo: uh i can look at this but later after 22:00 cet
<clivejo> no prob
<clivejo> Riddell: got a few minutes?
<Riddell> clivejo: yo, what's up?
<clivejo> looking at kconfig
<clivejo> cloned wily_unstable from debian git
<clivejo> tried to fix the symbols
<clivejo> but pkgkde-symbolshelper is failing
<Riddell> clivejo: url?
<clivejo> this is output - https://paste.kde.org/pwea3unqn
<clivejo> there was an automatic update - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/kconfig.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable
<Riddell> clivejo: right so I guess the pkgkde-symbolshelpe fix won't work because of that automatic update
<Riddell> clivejo: best to tidy the automatic update by removing all the MISSING values (they're just gcc5 changes and were maked optional) then kick off a build in kci
<Riddell> and see what happens
<clivejo> how do I kick off a re-build?
<clivejo> oh it does that automatically when I push?
<Riddell> it should do it magically
<Riddell> on push
<clivejo> yeah, I forgot that :)
<clivejo> I pushed it with some fairy dust
<clivejo> Riddell: kdeconnect-plasma cant find TelepathyQt5Service (required version >= 0.9.7), does it exist?
<clivejo>  libtelepathy-qt5-dev ?
<Riddell> dunno, install it and see :)
<clivejo> it is installed as a build-dep
<marco-parillo> Some papercuts testing Beta 2: (1) When I select Install from a live session with only 1GB in my VM, I get an icon indicating Low Disk Space Remaining Space in your Home Folder 198 MiB.
<marco-parillo> (2) I still had to force power-down my VM after the Restart Now dialog box. (3) I still have to migrate my empty kwallet.
<marco-parillo> (4) Immediately after installing, I have KDE Apps 15.08.01 to install.
<Riddell> 4) is a good thing :)
<Riddell> clivejo: yep looks like it's there
<marco-parillo> Yes, I did update the Beta2 page already anticipating that. It is just a shame to download the ISO then the apps again.
<Riddell> badly timed freeze
<Riddell> always happens
<mamarley> Most of the time Shut Down and Restart from Plasma don't work for me either.
<marco-parillo> Logging off to test encrypted / LVM (this time directly from the install option, rather than from the try option).
<clivejo> surprise surprise
<Riddell> clivejo: looks like it build and symbols are happy http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_unstable_kconfig/
<Riddell> clivejo: I'm not sure why it's called unstable, maybe it's the lintian error about multiarch
<Riddell> unstable seems like a bad label to use there since it's what we call builds from master
<Riddell> sitter: what's the unstable thing about on that kconfig build?
<sitter> shadeslayer changed something to do with MA maxy changed it back or something. hasn't been fixed since as shadeslayer didn't care
<Riddell> clivejo: so you can either battle the mysteries of multiarch or move on safe in the knowledge that you fixed the symbols issue and you have achieved a tartan coloured ninja belt :)
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> I think Ill move on
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.0-61-g1310191 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml (2 files)
<pursuivant> Improve installed applications display
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/13101916713ba26214582a2fa45544b0da69431f
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.0-62-g1980a87 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/GridItem.qml
<pursuivant> remove unused property
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/1980a87a50969c17f572f8ae28beee233f1c5e07
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.0-63-gdf0d102 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml (6 files)
<pursuivant> Better match the banner's vision by the vdg
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/df0d102a8d0379ead526b67a75f831387ae1d79e
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.0-64-g51d6c76 * Aleix Pol: discover (8 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> Cosmetics
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/51d6c76f2e4c694880832d3d91f864adeb146ae1
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.0-65-gfd62e42 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/ApplicationsGridDelegate.qml
<pursuivant> Fix icon display
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/fd62e42569330dfc810736b25d563797e5ffc88a
<clivejo> Riddell: what is "Project testfuckyoujenkins" ?
<Riddell> clivejo: I'm not sure but it sounds like quite an angry project
<clivejo> Im not sure that project should be in Kubuntu - Friendly computing !
<clivejo> who manages pangea.pub?
<bshah> but we choose friends wisely
<clivejo> KDE?
<bshah> so its fair
<Riddell> sitter usually
<Riddell> where do you see this clivejo?
<clivejo> Jenkins is friendly!
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/view/test/
<clivejo> how do I get a Jenkins log in?
<clivejo> yippeee
<Riddell> awooga!
<Riddell> you're on a roll :)
<clivejo> need a lemmings yipppee wav for quassel
<clivejo> Riddell: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYZmrtWjr9g
<Riddell> ah lemmings, the second best export from dundee
<Riddell> cyphermox: modemmanager is still breaking the upgrade and beta is due out tomorrow :(
<mhall119> ahoneybun: valorie ovidiu-florin claydoh yofel hangout time?
<ovidiu-florin> mhall119: yes
<ahoneybun> yep
<ovidiu-florin> we were waiting in #ubuntu-meeting
<mhall119> let me know if you need the link, but it should be in the calendar invite
<ahoneybun> the link would be nice
<valorie> and why a damn hangout
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.0-66-g71572c4 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/ApplicationsGridDelegate.qml
<pursuivant> code simplification
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/71572c478c7ac03c27a044f0f1a42d082922f36a
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.0-67-g80db05f * Aleix Pol: discover/qml (4 files)
<pursuivant> Fix some interaction issues on compact mode
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/80db05fbad807b99f965fb34a88d807f282e5a51
 * ahoneybun has never seen yofel in person or video
<yofel> .D
<yofel> :D
<cyphermox> Riddell: I know, but I can only do so much at a time -- I'm trying something, now to do an upgrade test.
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: how did you word that?
<ovidiu-florin> provisioning setup?
<ovidiu-florin> added a trello card for it
<yofel> right. Here at my workplace, we use: Vagrant for the dev environment setup, which pulls a bare ubuntu VM image, then runs ansible to do the setup for web development (install and configure LAMP, postfix, vhosts, whatever)
<yofel> so what you're looking for is something on the ansible/puppet/chef side
<yofel> you can probably do the same thing with docker, but I never really managed to understand docker as it tries to be both a container provider as well as manage the container setup etc. itself
<yofel> somewhere on my todo list
<yofel> then again, ansible/chef/puppet/etc. are just tools to help you to set up complex environments. You could do the same thing with a shell script - it would just be less modular if you ever want to reuse something
<clivejo> do we have tools to checkout from KDE git?
<clivejo> Riddell yofel: where does KCI get the git source code from?  Im looking for kdepim_4:15.08.1-git20150923.0206
<yofel> clivejo: git clone kde:kdepim
<yofel> after you add this to your ~.gitconfig
<yofel> [url "git://anongit.kde.org/"]
<yofel>     insteadOf = kde:
<yofel> [url "ssh://git@git.kde.org/"]
<yofel>     pushInsteadOf = kde:
<clivejo> thanks yofel :)
<clivejo> magic!
<clivejo> yofel: on KCI, kdepim is failing.  Is there an easy way of just grabbing the source package so I dont have to download the entire git archive?
<yofel> sure, just fetch the package from the PPA
<yofel> clivejo: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+packages
<clivejo> that would be a lot easier!
<clivejo> yofel: how do I enable the kci ppas from within pbuilder?
<yofel> pbuilder login --save-after-login, then edit the sources.list
<clivejo> log in and modifed source list?
<clivejo> no easy way ;P
<clivejo> so frameworks, plasma and apps are all in that ppa together?
<yofel> you could also set OTHERMIRROR and use something like --overrideconfig, but I never tried that
<yofel> AFAIK yes
<clivejo> maybe I should copy the chroot
<clivejo> keep one for KCI building?
<yofel> if you often plant to work with it, that's a good idea
<yofel> I keep various project chroots myself
<clivejo> seems to be working :)
<clivejo> spoke too soon!
<clivejo> o/ soee
<soee> hiho
<clivejo> you home?
<soee> yu, just arrived
<clivejo> do you work late?
<soee> i have ~ 2 hours :-) than need some sleep
<clivejo> get a chance to check on that kontact crash?
<soee> what was it ?
<clivejo> feeds crashing
<soee> if konact shares feeds function with kagregator that it is known :)
<clivejo> it was resolved for me, but back in 15.08.01
<soee> clivejo: there is a lot of bugs relate to akregator crash
<soee> so if kontact uses same code, it might also crash
<clivejo> did it get resolved for you in 15.08.0?
<soee> clivejo: nope, i added trace to some existing bug report
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> it was working great for me
<soee> i didn;t ty it yes on 15.08.1 but i doubt it was fixed
<soee> *it yet
<clivejo> then updated to 15.08,1 and bam crashing again
<soee> :)
<clivejo> soee: done be smiling at me!! Its not amusing in the slightest :P
<clivejo> dont
<clivejo> I rely on the RSS feeds a lot
<soee> it just fails atm :)
<clivejo> yofel: I have created a copy of my pbuilder environment and added the kci unstable PPA to it.  I dget the source and build it in pbuilder, but I cant get passed the build dep checks, am I doing something worng?
<yofel> please pastebin all the output it gives you
<clivejo> yofel: https://paste.kde.org/pawhtychx
<yofel> clivejo: hm, it certainly only finds an outdated version of akonadi
<clivejo> is there an unstable version of akonadi or do I need to add another PPA?
<yofel> hm, no.. it's in the same ppa
<yofel> clivejo: what does 'apt-cache policy libkf5akonadiserver-dev' say in the chroot?
<clivejo> gimme a sec, Ill have to restart it
<yofel> oh
<yofel> Setting up libkf5akonadiserver-dev (4:15.08.1+git20150923.0050+15.10-0) ...
<TJ-> yofel: clivejo Setting up libkf5akonadiserver-dev (4:15.08.1+git20150923.0050+15.10-0)
<yofel> hm
<TJ-> snap :)
<yofel> heh
<yofel> oh duh
<yofel> $ apt-cache showsrc libkf5akonadi-dev
<yofel> Package: kdepimlibs
<yofel> why couldn't they just split that out
<yofel> clivejo: kdepimlibs is FTBFS, you'll have to fix that first
<clivejo> ok that makes sense, but how did that kdepim build in KCI get past it?!
<clivejo> the logs indicate that the problem with that build is missing files?
<yofel> that is also a good question
<yofel> Setting up libkf5akonadi-dev (4:15.08.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1) ...
<yofel> your log at least shows that it didn't pull all stuff from the CI ppa
<yofel> now, why it did that I'm not sure, that part is missing from your paste
<TJ-> I may be missing something of your specific build versions here, but I'm reading that QtSpeech isn't available until QT 5.6, and the build log indicates QT 5.4 libraries being installed
<clivejo> yofel: I mean this build - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/218613790/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.kdepim_4%3A15.08.1%2Bgit20150923.0206%2B15.10-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<yofel> Get:232 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ci/unstable/ubuntu/ wily/main libkf5akonadi-dev amd64 4:15.08.0+git20150915.0151+15.10-0 [178 kB]
<yofel> that installed the correct akonadi version
<TJ-> (ignore me, I just re-read the error)
<clivejo> 20150915
<clivejo> it uses the last stable?
<yofel> it uses the last that actually built successfully
<clivejo> I guess that was just luck?
<clivejo> pimlibs hadnt been published
<yofel> well, LP always keeps the last successfully built binaries
<yofel> so I'm wondering why your chroot failed to get those
 * clivejo has no idea
<dmatt> Hello, where do I file bugs found when testing new Kubuntu ISO from http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/346/builds/102863/testcases ?
<yofel> dmatt: application bugs preferably to bugs.kde.org where appropriate, everything else on launchpad using ubuntu-bug and the package in question (e.g. ubuntu-bug ubiquity). Then you can add the bug number to the test case
<dmatt> thanks. When I start live cd, change language to some non english and pick live session option, live session itself is still in english. Is this considered bug or feature ? :)
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> no option within the live session to change to the other language?
<valorie> certainly sounds like a bug to me
<yofel> it's actually a feature I fear
<yofel> as we're trying to not let the image size get out of hand, there's practically no translations on it
<yofel> we might want to think about maybe adding another fully localized image set to the release next cycle - considering ovidiu did want something like that
<valorie> it would be cool to have that available if people are going to want it
<valorie> I mean, that's what u-kylin is
<valorie> the French do one sometimes
<valorie> as a remix
<dmatt> I thought that language translations is the reason why it's currently marked oversized :)
<dmatt> nevermind I was just trying to clarify test-case
<yofel> no, that was some other random stuff getting pulled in
<yofel> thanks for testing the image in any case and bringing this up
<dmatt> i've seen some graphical glitch in KInfoCenter, apart from that everythings seems to start and run in very brief test
<clivejo> yofel: how do I retry the kdepim build now?
<yofel> I triggered a new build
 * clivejo crosses fingers
<clivejo> I think it will fail
<yofel> probably ^^
<clivejo> theres changed files I think
 * clivejo tried in pbuilder to
<clivejo> theres a surprise
<yofel> that was fast
<clivejo> kholiday
<clivejo> and it was a so5 ABI break
<clivejo> has
<clivejo> Ive no idea how to fix that
<yofel> I'm off to bed in any case
<yofel> gn
<clivejo> LOL good idea
<clivejo> good night
#kubuntu-devel 2015-09-24
<Riddell> mparillo: high five for doing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/Beta2/Kubuntu
<valorie> weeee
<valorie> weird that that apport bug still hasn't been fixed
<valorie> I guess that isn't our problem though
<valorie> also, I'd like to remove "The Kubuntu team are committed to releasing 15.10 in October."
<valorie> that is just a repeat of the first sentence
<Riddell> valorie: go for it
<valorie> omg, moin --- get into gear!
<valorie> slowest wiki in creation
<valorie> done
<sitter> :@
<sitter> uhhhh
<sitter> /usr/include/Qca-qt5/QtCrypto/qca_safetimer.h:47:8: error: expected ':' before 'slots'
<sitter>  public slots:
<sitter> qca code is glorious
<valorie> ahoneybun: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1499233
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1499233 in Ubuntu "Slack-desktop package is not in the archive" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> soee might care too!
 * valorie heads to bed
<snele> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/1490221
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1490221 in dolphin (Ubuntu) "Ship libkonq-common in order to fix dolphin 15.08 "create new" context menu" [Undecided,New]
<snele> dolphin is kinda crippled atm
<snele> also this would be nice to ship by default https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-settings/+bug/1490618
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1490618 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "Ship qtdeclarative5-xmllistmodel-plugin and libqt5qml-graphicaleffects by default" [Undecided,New]
<soee> valorie: it is a bit slow and menus arent responsive as they should but the client works pretty good
<soee> http://wstaw.org/m/2015/09/24/snapshot24.png
<clivejo> great, my feeds are gone again
<soee> :}
<soee> don't waste time trying tu use akregator atm.
<Riddell> new beta candidates are up!
<Riddell> ! testers | ↑
<ubottu> ↑: testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<Riddell> thelionroars: ↑
<sitter> qapt and debconf properly released now
<sitter> I think I am done with releasing now
<sitter> bug 1490618 wouldn't solve the problem
<ubottu> bug 1490618 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "Ship qtdeclarative5-xmllistmodel-plugin and libqt5qml-graphicaleffects by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1490618
<Riddell> sitter: why not?
<sitter> Riddell: the problem is that runtime things (applets) have runtime deps (qml imports) that may not be installed. so unless you intend to seed all qml-module-* packages we have 99% of applets will remain broken
<Riddell> we need qml packagekit integration clearly
<Riddell> snele: thanks for the highlighting anyway, bugs tagged
<sitter> Riddell: yes, that would solve the problem :P
<sitter> if we had a recent packagekit
<sitter> ...
<sitter> Riddell: at the very least this should be discussed on plasma-devel me thinks
<sitter> it might well be that we can actually build something on the plasma side of things
<Riddell> why is this a new issue? wouldn't the same issue exist in kde 4?
<sitter> which would be preferrable as we can integrate that tightly UI wise, if we have to solve it in qt it will slow down all the things and have no means to integrate with the application that caused the missing import
<Riddell> slightly weidly we have a recently packagekit-qt now but not a recent packagekit
<sitter> Riddell: since 90% of the applets in kde4 were c++ it didn't happen
<sitter> now 100% of applets have a qml component so 100% can run into the problem
<sitter> and since you mentioned it, I think when I talked with aseigo about this eons ago he suggested to have deps listed in the metadata.desktop of the applets and have plasma handle the rest
<Riddell> mm that could help
<sitter> which still sounds like a workable approach. however it might be that we can actually hook into the qmlengine and handle things dynamically
<Riddell> although still tricky to get the qml module -> package matching
<sitter> don't know enough abuot qml internals though
<sitter> Riddell: I think that's the easy bit TBH
<sitter> maybe not in packagekit but with qapt
<sitter> we coudl just slap a list of modules into the package metadata
<sitter> actually
<sitter> Riddell: maybe appstream can help?
<Riddell> then it's not distro independent
<sitter> you just need distro independent api
<Riddell> maybe, appstream knows about files, dunno how files map to qml modules
<sitter> a bit dodgy but straight forward on a best effort basis
<sitter> essentialy any dir with a qmldir file is a module
<sitter> the base path with sub('/', '.') is the import name
<Riddell> yep
<sitter> if the dirname of basepath contains a . already everything after that denotes the version of the module
<sitter> e.g. I think we have QtQuick.2/qmldir
<sitter> literally 3 lines of code for very simply mapping requirements ;) http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/ci-tooling.git/tree/lib/qml_dependency_verifier.rb#n116
<mparillo> New images? BTW, unetbootin stopped working for me, but dd does.
<soee_> lol, can someone test one think in dolphin:
<soee_> try using mouse to select more than 1 file or folder
<soee_> for me dolphin quits if i select 2 or more items ..
<soee_> same when selectgn all items (ctrl +a)
<sitter> enable baloo :P
<bshah> it was fixed recently
<bshah> so update baloo :p
<bshah> (if using unstable)
<sitter> !find nvml.h
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvml.h&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<sitter> well that's not broken at all
<sitter> how am I supposed to find out why plasma leaks gpumem when the relevant nvidia lib is not available!
<soee> medh dolphin is broken :/ can't ampty trash, can't remove new items :/
<soee> http://news.softpedia.com/news/valve-goes-after-microsoft-you-don-t-need-to-ever-build-a-directx-12-game-492612.shtml#sgal_0
<clivejo> soee: dolphin works ok for me selecting 2 icons or all icons
<clivejo> sitter: any news on the so5 bump?
<sitter> no
<clivejo> dont think I can do any more on that Wily FIX list then
<Riddell> clivejo: kopete needs fixed in the archive if you are looking for something to do
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Riddell> hi BluesKaj, beta candidates for the testing if you're able http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/346/builds
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  the same one as yesterday? I installed yesterday's daily 
<BluesKaj> or is this newer ?
<marco-parillo> Newer
<marco-parillo> Shutting down to install 32-bit LVM. BTW, need to refresh the bug list on the Beta2 page.
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | milestoned bugs: http://goo.gl/AOx7bx
<Riddell> added milestoned bugs: http://goo.gl/AOx7bx
<BluesKaj> ok Riddell ,zsyncing , shouldn't be a problem , now that I smartened up and created a separate root partition :-)
<BluesKaj> hmm, zsync is at 100% downloaded, but it's not going back to the prompt ...it's been 10 mins at 100%, is it doing asum check ?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: dunno, control-c it and try again?
<Riddell> sitter: why does mobile kci say I broke this? http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/
<marco-parillo> BluesKaj: When my zsync stalls, I control-c, but before trying it again, I checksum, and it generally matches.
<BluesKaj> mparillo,  too late I already cnacelled , this zsync is pita, wget is much simpler and faster 
<BluesKaj> and the iso is still a part
<Riddell> clivejo: ooh kamoso/purpose is out if you're in a packaging mood
<sitter> Riddell: because you had a recent commit I guess
<clivejo> Riddell: is this purpose packaging on Alioth?
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/purpose.git/
<Riddell> clivejo: that looks like it
<Riddell> grab the kubuntu_wily_archive branch
<clivejo> done
<clivejo> but the watch file isnt working
<clivejo> where is the new code?
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> http://download.kde.org/stable/purpose/
<clivejo> its not part of frameworks?
<Riddell> clivejo: no not yet, so maybe that packaging should be moved, but the plan is to make it part of frameworks
<clivejo> so update the packaging?
<Riddell> fix the watch file and add a new changelog at least
<Riddell> just leave it where it is for now, too much faff to move it
<clivejo> can I use git-buildpackage-ppa on it?
<clivejo> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> clivejo: be my guest :)
<Riddell> would need the watch file with the stable line added I guess (keep the unstable one in there too)
<clivejo> Riddell: Ive pushed a fix to the watch file - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/purpose.git/log/?h=kubuntu_wily_archive
<Riddell> lovely
<clivejo> ok seems to be building ok
<clivejo> purpose (1.0-0ubuntu1) wily; urgency=medium
<clivejo> should it be UNRELEASED?
<clivejo> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> clivejo: yep
 * Riddell uploads kopete fix
<clivejo> Riddell: how did you fix it?
<Riddell> clivejo: it was just a bunch of files that were no longer build now that kleopatra library from kdepim is kf5 instead of kdelibs4
<Riddell> so I just removed them from the .install files
<clivejo> Riddell: put it in staging PPA, or my own?
<Riddell> clivejo: go with staging-whatsitcalled
<Riddell> staging-misc so it is
<clivejo> Ive uploaded into my own PPA for the time being
<clivejo> test it there
<clivejo> not put it in staging-frameworks?
<clivejo> Riddell: does KCI not do these?
<Riddell> I don't think it's been added to KCI yet, probably because it's not released as a framework
<clivejo> Riddell: Kamoso is being rejected in my PPA - Version older than that in the archive. 3.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1 <= 3.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1
<Riddell> clivejo: call it 3.0.0 then
<clivejo> 3.0.0 is higher than 3.0?
<clivejo> Riddell: I deleted the previous build out of my PPA and dput -f it, it seems to have built in my PPA
<clivejo> Ill wait until it publishes and test
 * Riddell wanders out
<Riddell> I'll mark the beta images as ready, mparillo if they get released feel free to put it on the website
 * Riddell uploads baloo with hoped for acc fix
<clivejo> what should the version number be?!?
<ovidiu-florin> do any of you use the CI on a daily basis?
<ScottK> Riddell: what was the baloo fix?
<ovidiu-florin> so I guess not
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: you've done packaging
 * yofel only uses CI for package QA
<ovidiu-florin> could you please help me?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: I'm trying to build that VM we talked about
<ovidiu-florin> and attempting to build Calligra
<ovidiu-florin> apparently build-dep did not bring in everything
<ovidiu-florin> cmake fails 
<yofel> calligra from git has new dependencies I guess
<ovidiu-florin> searching for KF5Archive and many others
<ovidiu-florin> does Vivid not have KF5Archive ?
<yofel>  libkf5archive-dev | 5.9.0-0ubuntu1  | vivid/universe | amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, powerpc, ppc64el
<yofel> too old maybe?
<yofel> for development purposes, something like "apt install libkf5*-dev" might actually be a good idea
<yofel> won't fetch everything thanks to exceptions like kio-dev, but it'll get most
<clivejo> is there a stable release of calligra ported to kf5?
<rdieter> clivejo: no
<rdieter> (work to port it is still underway however)
<clivejo> oh, this blog seems to suggest its done - http://www.valdyas.org/fading/index.cgi/2015/09/24#porting-done
<clivejo> I was going to attempt to package it
<rdieter> clivejo: initial porting progress may be far, but you specifically asked for "a stable release"
<clivejo> is there an unstable release?
<rdieter> there is only a branch
<clivejo> may I have a link?
<yofel> git clone kde:calligra
<yofel> warning: it's rather large
<clivejo> is there any way to just get a tarball minus the git folders?
<rdieter> clivejo: git archive
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: I've added the weekly CI PPA and upgraded, build-dep brings in nothing new, yet cmake fails with the same error for calligra
<yofel> clivejo:  git clone --depth 1 kde:calligra might be worth a try
<yofel> that should skip the histroy
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: which one?
<clivejo> rdieter: which branch is the lastest kf5 - https://projects.kde.org/projects/calligra/repository ?
<yofel> meh, upgrading vivid to wily really doesn't give an acceptable result :(
<rdieter> clivejo: master/ I believe 
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: which one one?
<ovidiu-florin> which error?
<yofel> the error, yes
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: Could not find a package configuration file provided by "KF5Archive"
<ovidiu-florin> requested version 5.7.0
<yofel> is libkf5archive-dev installed?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: no
<ovidiu-florin> why is it not?
<ovidiu-florin> why did build-dep not bring it?
<yofel> the current calligra packaging is for the kde4 version, so it doesn't know about the new kf5 dependencies
<Riddell> ScottK: libBalooEngine.so doesn't get installed any more so I dropped that from acc
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: and the master hasn't been packaged yet?
<yofel> no, clivejo just said that he's interested in packaging it ^^
<clivejo> if it ever downloads
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: what do you mean downloads?
<yofel> did you try the depth command?
<clivejo> yes yofel, but still 200-300Mb
<yofel> true :/
<clivejo> and contention is high this time of the day for me
<clivejo> do we not have a packaging branch for kubuntu?
<clivejo> on alioth?
<yofel> Vcs-Bzr: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/calligra
<yofel> oh, now I see that 2-auto-widgets thing
<BluesKaj> ok Riddell, I have the latest daily installed. Had to update and upgrade at the VT/TTY upon first boot to get a desktop, and the nouveau driver was crashing the VDs until I installed the the nvidia recommended driver, but all seems fairly stable now.
<BluesKaj> BBL, back lawn needs a haircut
<clivejo> yofel: calligra version is set(CALLIGRA_STABLE_VERSION_MAJOR 3) # 3 for 3.x, 4 for 4.x, etc. set(CALLIGRA_STABLE_VERSION_MINOR 0) # 0 for 3.0, 1 for 3.1, etc. set(CALLIGRA_VERSION_RELEASE 89)  so thats 3.0.89?
<yofel> yep
<yofel> although I wonder what it's >3
<yofel> *why it's
<clivejo> should I use that?
<clivejo> versions always seem to trip me up
<yofel> drat, I have no calligra clone around
<clivejo> I was going to call it calligra_2.9.7~git20150924
<yofel> probably a better idea, but use + not ~
<yofel> 2.9.7~ << 2.9.7
<clivejo> but I see in the CMake file there is a hard cored version set
<yofel> well, they have to put something there.. maybe ask in #Calligra
<clivejo> its only practice, so Ill leave it at 2.9.7, easier to bump up when we know more
<yofel> well, if you use 2.9.7~git20150924, nothing will update, because we have 2.9.7-0ubuntu3 which is larger than 2.9.7~git20150924
<yofel> ~ is lower than "nothing"
<yofel> i.e. 0~ is positive, but smaller than 0 ^^
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: once clivejo manages to package calligra KF5 wil it be in the CI?
<yofel> probably not, we would first have to move the packaging to alioth for that, then poke sitter to CI it
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: I don't know what alioth is
<sgclark> debian git
<yofel> debian project management software/website
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> how difficult is that ?
<yofel> not very. Asking the pkg-kde folks if they mind (most likey not), adding the branch there, possibly modifying the repo to add KCI support, adding it on jenkins
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> I found a maintainer for Karbon (the vector graphics app from calligra)
<ovidiu-florin> but he needs me to help him with the setup
<ovidiu-florin> and I kind of need this for this
<ovidiu-florin> this also goes hand in hand with the Kubuntu Development provisioning setup
<ovidiu-florin> the Karbon VM image is a clone of the KDPS V 0.2
<ovidiu-florin> v stands for version
<ovidiu-florin> I don't know how to publish this though
<ovidiu-florin> valorie said something about vagrant
<ovidiu-florin> I'll have to look into that
<ovidiu-florin> or vargrant
<ovidiu-florin> I'll look into it tomorrow
 * ovidiu-florin goes to bed
<ovidiu-florin> night
<soee> what package is required to hve video previews in dolphin ?
<soee> it look
<Riddell> soee: ffmpegviewer I think it's called
<soee> Riddell: does not work with current Dolphin version
<soee> *there is no option to addd  video previews in dolphin settings
<yofel> set(CALLIGRA_VERSION_RELEASE 89)     # 89 for Alpha, increase for next test releases, set 0 for first Stable, etc.
<yofel> urgh, who came up with that
<clivejo> clever huh!
<yofel> 3.0~89 would match that I guess?
<clivejo> I dunno, versions confuse me
<yofel> happens if people do things upside-down
<clivejo> LOL sounds like something Id do :P
<clivejo> should it be 2.9.89 ?
<clivejo> shouldnt?
<clivejo> for an alpha
<yofel> well, the other fields say 3.0, but .0 is supposed to be larger than .89, which doesn't work - well, 3.0.0~89 would make sense too
<yofel> https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version tells you everything you need to know about dpkg versions
<clivejo> yofel: how can I fix kamoso, the maintainer uses 3.0 and I used 3.0.0
<yofel> wait for 3.1
<clivejo> if I use 3.0 in the changelog, uscan works and downloads the file, but if I use 3.0.0 it doesnt work
<yofel> well, download the tarball, change the version to match yours and hope nobody notices
<yofel> alternatively, increase the package epoch, but that would be the emergency solution really (i.e. don't do that)
<clivejo> LP says "Version older than that in the archive. 3.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1 <= 3.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1"
<clivejo> when I first packaged it I though all version had to have three numbers ie 3 0 0
<clivejo> I didnt know you could only have two 3 0
<yofel> you can also have just one, or use letters, see the link I gave you
<clivejo> can that package be recalled?
<yofel> no
<clivejo> or deleted, as wily isnt release yet?
<yofel> no, it is in wily release, meaning it's on peoples systems
<yofel> you want to break kamoso updates for all dev release users?
<clivejo> just thinking out loud
<yofel> just change the upstream tarball version to 3.0.0, not like it's much of a difference
<yofel> and whoever reads the changelog should understand why you did that
<clivejo> is there any way to leave a note for the next release to follow the maintainers versioning?
<yofel> that shouldn't be necessary..
<clivejo> it just helps make things easier if the watch file works properly
<yofel> whoever updates the package should first look up what version he actually tries to package anyway
<yofel> or use uupdate
<yofel> modifying the upstream version in any way always needs a good reason - like in this case
<clivejo> calligra is a beast
<clivejo> I think Ill go have a shower, its only 26%
<clivejo> Failed at 34% :(
<Riddell> I'm away until Monday again, have fun friends
<yofel> enjoy the weekend
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} to Riddell
<Riddell> :)
<clivejo> anyone know where I could find KChartConfig.cmake/kchart-config.cmake ?
<clivejo> apparently is part of kdiagram
<clivejo> I guess we dont package it - https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/graphics/kdiagram
<mparillo> Anybody know how to create a news item on the new website?
<Riddell> mparillo: hmm ovidiu-florin will
<Riddell> mparillo: go to wp-admin/
<clivejo> brute force it :P
<mparillo> Looks as if it needs my Launchpad Open ID. 
<mparillo> But also looks as if I am not elite enough.
<mparillo> Images are out. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/15.10/beta-2/ Announcement coming soon.
#kubuntu-devel 2015-09-25
<valorie> my upgrade went well
<valorie> and son fixed the wireless key problem which probably was pebkac
 * ahoneybun makes a new post for mparillo
<ahoneybun> does beta 2 not have 15.08.1 applications?
<ahoneybun> Riddell:  
<valorie> no, they weren 't uploaded quite in time
<valorie> I guess part of them are in, part are not
<valorie> launchpad fail
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> so I have a draft
<ahoneybun> valorie: http://imgur.com/I6X5Bt3
<ahoneybun> mm looks like the Window Decorations KCM does not work
<ahoneybun> ohhh
<ahoneybun> I was not using it right
<valorie> such a great banner
<ahoneybun> andrea in the telegram group made that
<ahoneybun> valorie: +1 about the hangouts for release and road ahead
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> nice to see things moving along
<ahoneybun> I'll try the beta 2 tomorrow during lunch
<ahoneybun> I'm not sure how ovidiu-florin turns off the comments on posts
<ahoneybun> and it's live 
<ahoneybun> http://kubuntu.org/news/
<ahoneybun> well.. http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-15-10-beta-2/
<valorie> I upgraded both my laptops today without incident
<ahoneybun> nice
<ahoneybun> I just got like 200 updates on my desktop (this one) but have not rebooted yet
<ahoneybun> valorie: I think andrea has almost earned membership tbh
<ahoneybun> he has done awesome artwork and always ready to help and throw around ideas
<valorie> I submitted a comment
<valorie> we'll see if it shows up
<ahoneybun> yea I have to approve it
<valorie> andrea needs to be on -devel ML
<valorie> at least
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> I love telegram, but that is entirely extra
<valorie> ML is core
<valorie> also, you turned off your bot!
<valorie> bot was super
<ahoneybun> right that
<ahoneybun> I rebuild the server as I messed the backup system up
<ahoneybun> plus ovidiu-florin thought it would be better to have it on a kubuntu server then my own
<ahoneybun> I need to have it run all the time on my server till it gets setup on another one maybe
<valorie> we have a new server though
<valorie> check that email from Riddell about it
<valorie> if you don't have a login ask for one
<valorie> certainly it should be on the kub. server
<ahoneybun> yea I need to work out somethings with ovidiu-florin on it
<ahoneybun> also need to get docs.kubuntu.org/co.uk backup
<KubuntuSuperBot> <Aaron>: super
<KubuntuSuperBot> <Aaron>: test test
<ahoneybun> KubuntuSuperBot: test
<ahoneybun> wait what...
<ahoneybun> that works now?
<ahoneybun> KubuntuSuperBot: hola @valorie
<ahoneybun> well then
<ahoneybun> no idea why that works now
<ahoneybun> XD
<KubuntuSuperBot> <Scarlett>: Holy spam batman
<sgclark> haha neat
<ahoneybun> KubuntuSuperBot: hello sgclark
<ahoneybun> hey sgclark
<KubuntuSuperBot> <Scarlett>: Doesnt go back to telegram?
<ahoneybun> KubuntuSuperBot: looks like it does sgclark
<KubuntuSuperBot> <Scarlett>: Oh. Somehow I am sgclark2 here
<KubuntuSuperBot> <Scarlett>: Hmm
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> the nickname thing could be a issue
<ahoneybun> or bump really
<sgclark> yep, seem someone snagged my nick
<ahoneybun> I took my own but its locked with my old number
<ahoneybun> so... lol
<ahoneybun> KubuntuSuperBot: hello telegram people from IRC!
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> KubuntuSuperBot: /time
<ahoneybun> damn
<valorie> \o/
<KubuntuSuperBot> <Aaron>: /time
<ahoneybun> damn I can't do that
<KubuntuSuperBot> <Aaron>: /time@KubuntuBot
<KubuntuSuperBot> <Valorie>: @kubuntubot, would be nice to have the telegram app in the archive, since there is a package for it from Telegram
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> I can't download it
<ahoneybun> keeps failing
<ahoneybun> KubuntuSuperBot: keeps failing valorie
<ahoneybun> anyway I'm heading off
<valorie> ugh, it's in a PPA
<valorie> I filed a bug last night because it's not packaged
<valorie> too late for wily
<valorie> should have done it in August
<valorie> niters
<ahoneybun> night
<ahoneybun> KubuntuSuperBot: night all
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: why didn't you make the beta 2 announcement the same as the wiki page?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I've made a few small adjustments to the release announcement page.
<lordievader> Good morning
<sitter> Riddell: kamoso_3.0+git20150925.0303+15.04-0.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 3.0+git20150925.0303+15.04-0 <= 3.0.0~rc1+git20150924.0208+15.04-0
<Riddell> I think upstream needs to get nicer versioning :)
<Riddell> Clivejo was fixing that
<Riddell> I'm away today
<sitter> kaccounts stable is broken
<sitter> -- The following OPTIONAL packages have not been found:
<sitter>  * KF5Akonadi
<sitter> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_stable_kaccounts-integration/29/changes#detail
<sitter> Remove akonadi build-dep on advise of upstream author <mck182> the code
<sitter> is so outdated that I don't even believe it works these days
<sitter> mck182: isn't that the thing you wanted to do upstream?
<sitter> ah, he's in the past now
<sick_rimmit> Good Morning friends
<sick_rimmit> I remember on my way into work this morning, that I hadn't got Konversation auto starting
<sick_rimmit> Hence why you haven't seen me in here for a while
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<sick_rimmit> valorie: Ah shucks!! thank you ;-D
<valorie> gotta have konvi autostart!
<valorie> actually, I just don't shut down, so all my *buntu ISOs can keep seeding while I sleep
<valorie> but gotta go to sleep now, before 2am!
<sick_rimmit> Nite valorie
<TJ-> sddm-greeter is broken: with multiple X screens and Xinerama enabled it hangs (with blank monitors) even when sddm is stopped.
<sitter> don't do that then
<TJ-> What?
<TJ-> unfortunately, kde5 seems to be badly broken with multiple X screens whichever way they're configured
<TJ-> When kwin_x11 is running, is it supposed to launch an additional program to manage the desktop and taskbar, if so, what program is launched?
<yofel> deskotp and taskbar is plasmashell
<TJ-> Does it start plasmashell via Dbus itself, or is it via KScreen? I've trying to debuyg a regression vs 14.04 with 4 X screens. With 15.10 only the first x screen is getting a shell. The other 3 X screens are active and the mouse moves through them, but there's no user interface, no right-click, etc.
<TJ-> .xsession-errors is next to useless without timestamps and facility prefixes. Can't tell where the messages came from or what the timings are, so can't correlate to other system logs
<TJ-> (although, someone should look at the messages there, it indicates many bugs with themes and QT properties missing)
<TJ-> Looks look kde5 has completely broken the multi-screen support. Using separate X screens (as with 14.04) "konsole --display :0.2" puts an instance on :0.0 with broken/incomplete graphics
<sitter> There is no KDE is a community. The product is Plasma 5
<sitter> and on that note you are in the wrong channel -> #plasma
<TJ-> I'll stick with 14.04; I can't afford another 2 months trying to fix breakages
<clivejo> TJ-: what is broken?  I use dual monitors on wily with no problems? 
<TJ-> clivejo: My setup is 6 monitors across 3 GPUs and 4 X screens. On Trusty/KDE4 it was mostly ok (except for the screenlock bug that didn't lock anything but :0.0, but 15.10/KDE5 seems to be totally broken
 * clivejo gulps
<clivejo> well plasma is the best place to ask
<TJ-> clivejo: KDE has always been great with it. It's a laptop with an external Quadro NVS420 attached via ExpressCard.
<clivejo> TJ-: but you gotta understand plasma 5 is new, there are going to be bugs.  Best way to make it better is to talk to the guys writing the code and get it working :)
<clivejo> sitter: do I have a personal git I can use?
<sitter> clivejo: what do you mean and for what do you want to use it?
<sitter> TJ-: you can talk in here all day long. you have to go to #plasma if you want this to change and/or file bug reports on bugs.kde.org
<TJ-> clivejo: I will do once I've figured out what order things start. I'm not convinced its getting to Plasma that's the thing - it looks like it goes kdeint5 > ksmserver > kwin_x11 > plasmashell, but I'm having difficulty figuring out how to capture what is happening
<TJ-> sitter: There's no point doing that until I understand how to capture some useful logs. I'll check in #plasma later on once I've read the source code 
<sitter> one would think people there can tell you how to get useful logs for them
<TJ-> I've got 4 kwin_x11 processes, which seems to match what kde4 shows, so if that process is responsible for starting plasmashell via Dbus I can start there. 
<TJ-> sitter: Ack. I'll do that later; my Huskies need a long run around the farm right now :)
<clivejo> sitter: Im trying to package calligra, the source I grabbed yesterday is broken, so I want to push my calligra kf5 packaging into a git archive 
<sitter> clivejo: are you kde dev yet?
<clivejo> no idea
<sitter> probably not then
<clivejo> I have KDE login
<sitter> you need special permissions to push stuff though
<sitter> clivejo: anyway, gitlab or github is where you want to put it until you get commit access
<clivejo> Ive got a github account
<sitter> although TBH unless your disk explodes you can simply create local clones
<clivejo> sitter: ovidiu-florin wanted to have calligra in CI, is that possible?
<sitter> only when ported and only when it is approaching a release
<clivejo> any possiblity to creating packaging on Alioth?
<sitter> why isn't it there?
<sitter> clivejo: you can push to alioth no?
<clivejo> I can, but not sure on the strtucture yet
<clivejo> or how to create new projects on it
<sitter> clivejo: push kubuntu_wily_archive into kde-std/calligra.git
<sitter> you don't need a new project
<sitter> in fact what you should do is... branch master into kubuntu_wily_archive
<sitter> and then copy our changes ontop of that
<clivejo> is calligra there?
<clivejo> ah, found it
<clivejo> sitter: so I create a new branch - git checkout -b kubuntu_wily_archive
<clivejo> and then git push to the archive?
<sitter> clivejo: yeah. but when applying our packaging on top of that you'll want to entirely review the diff
<sitter> and possibly throw away what isn't absolutely necessary
<clivejo> I sat down with the CMake file and generated a new list of build-deps
<clivejo> but the source wouldnt build for me
<clivejo> I think the lastest source was broken when I grabbed it, so Im grabbing it again now
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<clivejo> sitter: also, I keep getting a message when I push "warning: push.default is unset; its implicit value has changed in Git 2.0 from 'matching' to 'simple'. To squelch this message and maintain the traditional behaviour, use:"
<clivejo> which behaviour should I use?
<clivejo> hi BluesKajl
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: have you managed to put it in Alitoth?
<sitter> I dunno
<sitter> clivejo: you should git push origin kubuntu_wily_archive
<sitter> I'd highly advise against running git push without telling where you want to push explicitly
<sitter> when not completely awake that can easily get you in trouble ^^
<clivejo> sitter: Im going to use the command "git push --set-upstream origin kubuntu_wily_archive"
<sitter> yep
<clivejo> but so far everytime I use push it gives me this choice
<clivejo> but I dont know what to choose!
<sitter> Oo
<BluesKaj> Hey clivejo
<sitter> you should only need to --set-upstream once
<sitter> after that you have a tracking branch and git will know where to push
<clivejo> sitter: this message appears all the time
<clivejo> even when using the automation scripts
<sitter> well, clearly your setup is wrong :P
<clivejo> LOL yeah, but do I pick simple or matching :P
<sitter> I dunno what that even means
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: Ive just created a kubuntu_wily_archive branch on Alioth - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-std/calligra.git/
<sitter> $ git config push.default     
<sitter> simple
<sitter> clivejo: simple apparently
<clivejo> me neither, hence asking someone more knowledge in these matters ;)
<clivejo> ok simple it it
<clivejo> is
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: did you get calligra to build?
<clivejo> I got to 34% and it failed :(
<ovidiu-florin> haven't worked on it anymore last night
<ovidiu-florin> saw that build-dep did not solve the issue
<ovidiu-florin> with the weekly CI
<ovidiu-florin> so I started complaining here
<ovidiu-florin> and worked on something else
<ovidiu-florin> but I'll finish it today
<clivejo> sitter: whats your opinion on this? calligra version is set(CALLIGRA_STABLE_VERSION_MAJOR 3) # 3 for 3.x, 4 for 4.x, etc. set(CALLIGRA_STABLE_VERSION_MINOR 0) # 0 for 3.0, 1 for 3.1, etc. set(CALLIGRA_VERSION_RELEASE 89) 
<clivejo> should the debian version be 3.0.89 or 3.0.0~89 ?
<clivejo> or something else :/
<ovidiu-florin> what's the package version?
<ovidiu-florin> the package not the software
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: I dont know, thats what Im trying to determine
<ovidiu-florin> has this software release been packaged before?
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> 2.9.7 is lastest I believe
<ovidiu-florin> what's the name of that previous package?
<ovidiu-florin> that's the software version
<ovidiu-florin> what's after the minus is the package version
<ovidiu-florin> I'm not sure what the ~ stands for
<TJ-> ~ is a local version that can be over-ridden by a published version at the same major.minor.revision
<TJ-> E.g. Given  1.2.3~4 and 1.2.3 apt will choose 1.2.3 as the later version
<sitter> clivejo: surely the package version should be 2.9.7?
<clivejo> that was the last released version, but Im trying to package the lastest one which will be 3.0.0
<clivejo> should it maybe have a git20150925 appended to it?
<clivejo> as thats the source?
<sitter> clivejo: 2.9.7+git2000
<sitter> it's dangerous to make assumptions about versions numbers that have not been released
<clivejo> I know
<clivejo> got bit in the backside with kamoso
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: getting anywhere with calligra?
<clivejo> Ive just started a build using sourcecode grabbed today
<clivejo> hopefully get past the 34% mark
<mck182> sitter: right...stupid stable branches.
<mck182> always getting forgotten
<sitter> not sure why jon crippled stable anyway
<clivejo> how did he cripple it?
<clivejo> yippeee 36%
<clivejo> 48%
<mck182> sitter: kaccounts-integration stable is w/o akonadi
<marco-parillo> I just noticed that today's Wily updates include libmir* Kubuntu does not need mir now (or ever?), right?
<bshah> right
<mck182> it is likely some libs will pull it though
<clivejo> 98% :D
<shadeslayer> probably because it was pulled in by qt or something
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: it was compiling, got to 5%
<ovidiu-florin> then my battery died
<ovidiu-florin> I just got home
<ovidiu-florin> will restart it
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: the bot seemed to work now
<ahoneybun> KubuntuSuperBot: test IRC -> Telegram
<KubuntuSuperBot> <Aaron>: Test telegram -> IRC
<KubuntuSuperBot> <Alex>: Wow, how do you develop it?
<KubuntuSuperBot> <Aaron>: I found it on github
<KubuntuSuperBot> <Aaron>: Running it on my server atm
<KubuntuSuperBot> <Ovidiu-Florin>: Awesome
<KubuntuSuperBot> <Ovidiu-Florin>: Good jon Aaron
<KubuntuSuperBot> <Aaron>: I just installed it again and it worked
<KubuntuSuperBot> <Ovidiu-Florin>: Awesome
<KubuntuSuperBot> <Ovidiu-Florin>: please mark the bug report as fixed
<ahoneybun> KubuntuSuperBot: ok ovidiu
<KubuntuSuperBot> <Ovidiu-Florin>: Also, can you please edit the bot so that it appends a TLG to the username, so the people that have the same nick don't get pinged on IRC everytime they say something
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> KubuntuSuperBot: how do I do that ovidiu?
<ovidiu-florin> find where the message to IRC is composed
<ovidiu-florin> there's a mention of the username there
<ovidiu-florin> append a "TLG"
<ahoneybun> TLG?
<ahoneybun> irc.on('message', function(user, channel, message) { ?
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: It compiled for me, but a lot of files changed
<clivejo> Im fixing the .install files at the moment
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: Can you show me the code again?
<ovidiu-florin> give me the repo link
<ahoneybun> hangout?
<ovidiu-florin> can't now
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> your talking about teleirc.js right
<ahoneybun> ?
<ovidiu-florin> I don't know the filenames nor the code by heart
<soee> clivejo: this is the bug @ akregator i posted stack trace and is confirmed by other users
<soee> clivejo: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=352512
<ubottu> KDE bug 352512 in general "5.0.xx after a crash, the restore session pops up twice then akregator crashes" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<clivejo> thanks soee
<soee> what is this: Maximum number of clients reachedQXcbConnection: Could not connect to display :0
<soee> when trying to run ksysguard
<valorie> https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-announce-apps/2015-September/005215.html
<valorie> anybody up for packaging rsibreak?
<valorie> no chance of getting it into wily if it ain't packaged
<clivejo> valorie: Im fighting with calligra
<valorie> I'll write to the list
<valorie> sitter says archive is in freeze right now anyway
<valorie> so no hurry
<soee> valorie: are you on latets apps version in wily?
<valorie> I think so
<valorie> didn't do updates today, but otherwise....
<valorie> although I'm not on CI or anything exotic
<valorie> why?
<soee> valorie: can you check if you can select multiple items in Dolphin ?
<soee> if i try to do this, i have in temrinal: Segmentation fault (zrzut pamięci)
<soee> zrzut pamięci = memory dump
<valorie> 4 folders selected
<soee> :/
<valorie> do I need to do anything with them besides select?
<soee> nope
<valorie> like, what view are you in?
<soee> i just can't select anythin more than 1 item :/
<valorie> interesting
<soee> i is default view mode
<valorie> all the major menu items work with 4 folders selected
<valorie> in all views
<clivejo> why when I add a bunch of files into not-installed is dh_install --list-missing still complaining about them?!?
<soee> valorie: https://youtu.be/OLch3QM3j5A
<valorie> huh
<clivejo> soee can you do the same and select a picture file, do you see a thumbnail?
<valorie> I did that identical thing with no problem
<valorie> thumbnails work too
<soee> clivejo: file type doesn't matter
<soee> valorie: ok this is known as they told me on kde-devel
<soee> [01:20] <genstorm> soee: going to be fixed in kde-frameworks/baloo-5.15 or in a distro near you if you bug its package maintainer
<soee> Riddell: ^ can we get that fix into Wily ?
<valorie> soee: please drop a note to kubuntu-devel ML so this doesn't get lost
<soee> valorie: i do not know how to use this ML :D - i never did
<valorie> !
<valorie> just send a post to kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<valorie> I'll make sure it gets in
<valorie> although everybody should be subbed, really
<valorie> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-devel
<valorie> IRC is fabulous when people are around, and you can get issues fixed immediately/soon
<valorie> but the ML is there for everyone, whether or not they have access to IRC
<mparillo> And many workplaces (at least in the USA) block IRC ports
<soee> valorie: done
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> mparillo: exactly
<valorie> and many people are on crappy connections, etc.
<valorie> I've never been successful at using IRC at big meetings, or even small ones like Randa
<valorie> just impossible
<soee> slack ... :)
<valorie> right, and telegram works
<valorie> our slack test lacks a slack <> IRC bot
<soee> valorie: it doesn't :)
<soee> bot was working fine, just some users dodn't want to use non opensourced softwere
<valorie> well, for sure
<valorie> and I don't really, either
<valorie> however, that doesn't prevent me from testing it
<sgclark> I thought slack was great, but yeah it being non free is going to make it rather unpopular in these parts
<valorie> not much chance of them open-sourcing it either
<valorie> it's a money maker for them in tech firms
<sgclark> yeah
<sgclark> money is cool
<valorie> sort of necessary for eating and other stuff
<valorie> :-)
<sgclark> indeed. I am rather short heh
<sgclark> may have to turn to the dark side =p
<valorie> best of luck in your interviews
<sgclark> thanks
<soee> well but they support opensource projects but increasing plan for free :)
<soee> *by
<valorie> right, and I appreciate that
<soee> there is this alternative for example https://rocket.chat/
<valorie> pizza now, though!
<soee> or this http://www.mattermost.org/ :)
#kubuntu-devel 2015-09-26
<ScottK> :q
<TJ-> desktop amd64 daily ISO (2015-09-24) is failing to BIOS-boot - looks like isolinux is reporting "Operating System not found". 
<lordievader> Good morning.
<clivejo> any packagers here?
<clivejo> yofel Riddell sgclark et al
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi soee
<soee> hey devs, few good words from Kubuntu users http://paste.ubuntu.com/12573660/ :)
<clivejo> soee: did you get to the bottom of your dolphin issue?
<soee> clivejo: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2015-September/009945.html
<clivejo> I guess you arent using backports?
<soee> in wily ? do we have anything there ?
<soee> there is only amarok, nothing more
<clivejo> no sorry, proposed
<clivejo> calligra is melting my head
<soee> nope, i do not have proposed enabled
<clivejo> will you try it please?
<soee> what is there >
<clivejo> apps 15.08.1 I believe
<soee> but they are in archive now
<soee> no need to use proposed
<clivejo> would you mind trying, or is it a production machine?
<yofel>  *** 4:15.08.1-0ubuntu1 0
<yofel>         500 http://localhost:3142/ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/ubuntu/ wily/universe amd64 Packages
<yofel> or what are you looking for in proposed?
<yofel> (that's dolphin btw.)
<yofel> FWIW, I don't have any dolphin issues here
<clivejo> yofel: any idea why dput gets stuck here - Uploading calligra_2.9.7+git20150925.orig.tar.gz: 280386k/280387k
<yofel> not offhand, no. but I've seen that myself in the past...
<clivejo> happened twice now in a row
<clivejo> always 1k short of the full upload
<clivejo> will try it once more
#kubuntu-devel 2015-09-27
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
#kubuntu-devel 2016-09-26
<bipul> Hi tsimonq2 
<valorie> nice to see you here, bipul
<bipul> valorie, Hello
<bipul> Yes, I always wanted to learn , Ubuntu packaging
<valorie> that's awesome
<valorie> so many things need packaging....
 * tsimonq2 nods
<bipul> yes.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #754: FAILURE in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/754/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeconnect-kde build #74: FAILURE in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeconnect-kde/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #676: UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/676/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #755: FIXED in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/755/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeconnect-kde build #75: FIXED in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeconnect-kde/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #657: UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/657/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #189: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/189/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @Valoriez if I get funded for SeaGL I'm going to do a docs talk
<sgclark> clivejo: yes absolutely of course, yay! I will fill in testimonial in the morning. /hugs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #211: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #173: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #256: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #108: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #169: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #163: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #170: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #164: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #262: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/262/
<tsimonq2> o/ night
<valorie> niters tsimonq2
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #81: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #82: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #109: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #87: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #109: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #175: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #87: FAILURE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #175: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #55: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #88: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #112: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #190: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #176: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #242: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #174: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #257: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #186: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #56: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #113: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/113/
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jimarvan> good morning everyone
<lordievader> Hey jimarvan 
<jimarvan> :)
<acheronuk> santa_: gbp-archive does not seem to sign the tag it creates?
<acheronuk> moring jimarvan :)
<jimarvan> hey acheronuk ;)
<jimarvan> how are we doing with preparing yakkete?
<jimarvan> any troubles?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Morning Friends 😃
<acheronuk> jimarvan: a few, which we are mostly stalled with because of the delayed beta :/
<acheronuk> Good morning Rick. :D
<acheronuk> so we actually have a written backports policy? https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?70837-Backports-policy
<acheronuk> *do we
<jimarvan> :/
<maxyz_> acheronuk: Is there anything that uses these symbols?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #187: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #99: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/80/
<acheronuk> maxyz: the two replaced functions seem to eb called when the ok/cancel button is clicked on the properties dialogue https://api.kde.org/frameworks/kio/html/classKPropertiesDialog.html#aa985c9014464edb9ae9732ab2e0e6ab3
<maxyz> acheronuk: Aren't they called by kio directly?
<maxyz> Mmh, of course not
<maxyz> acheronuk: Can you nag upstream about this?, we could probably provide some empty slots to avoid the abi breakage, probably not for the functionality 
<maxyz> Duh, they can be added adding the Deprecated flags.
<acheronuk> maxyz: sorry I am a little new at this
<acheronuk> maxyz: so with the depreciated flag as you have in debian's symbols file, ABI should not break?
<acheronuk> improving my C++ just went a few items higher on my TODO list :/
<acheronuk> bbl. thanks for replying :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #212: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/212/
<maxyz> Actually, I'm not sure how to force the KIOWIDGETS_DEPRECATED tagged method to be built.
<maxyz> By the way it's used, it should present unless it's wrapped in a #ifndef KIOWIDGETS_NO_DEPRECATED
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #100: STILL FAILING in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #207: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #40: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #69: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/69/
<santa_> acheronuk: nope, it doesn't sign the tags
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #70: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/70/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *yawn*
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> o/
<acheronuk> santa_: is that ok to leave them unsigned then?
<santa_> acheronuk: I don't see much point in getting the trouble to do that in the script given that any package uploaded to the ppa or archive is going to be signed anyway
<acheronuk> santa_: fair enough. signing tags in our git did seem a bit pointless, but I could equally have been unaware of some important reason why it should be done, so had to check. thank you :)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: you know you can sign commits too?
 * tsimonq2 runs
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: yes, I do
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #41: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #208: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #238: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/238/
<tsimonq2> o/ off to school
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #95: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #242: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/242/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #96: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #243: STILL FAILING in 3 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #52: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #149: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #231: FAILURE in 2 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #166: FAILURE in 2 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #168: FAILURE in 2 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #53: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #232: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #169: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #167: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #150: STILL FAILING in 3 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #131: FAILURE in 3 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #132: STILL FAILING in 2 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/132/
<acheronuk> shadeslayer Mirv : a corrected kactivities I think if it can be uploaded http://people.ubuntu.com/~tsimonq2/kactivities-kf5_5.26.0-0ubuntu1.tar.gz
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #151: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/151/
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: dsc?
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: dsc is there
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: http://people.ubuntu.com/~tsimonq2/kactivities-kf5_5.26.0-0ubuntu1.dsc 404?
<acheronuk> .changes .dsc and the orig and debian tars should be inside that archive
<shadeslayer> ahh
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: uploaded
<acheronuk> thank you :)
<shadeslayer> yw
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #223: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities build #77: FAILURE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #224: STILL FAILING in 2 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities build #78: STILL FAILING in 2 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities/78/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/4EC40CXT/file_598.mp4
<acheronuk> and then LP immediately crashes! :/
<clivejo> I blame Simon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kactivities build #755: FAILURE in 2 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivities/755/
<acheronuk> KDE site won't load for me either
<clivejo> thought it was just my internet connection
<clivejo> its nice that its broken for everyone and not just me!
<jimarvan> kde site broken? :(
<jimarvan> ye I see it too
<sitter> maxyz: FYI I am currently in the process of upstreaming the fdupes hacks from breeze-icons and oxygen-icons. should be landed for kf5.27, so we can drop the hack then
<acheronuk> ouch for LP! "The switch with the master database server on it failed."
<clivejo> what happened the backup switch?
<clivejo> or the secondary database :P
 * acheronuk rolls eyes
<clivejo> o/ soee
<BluesKaj> yup, just tried , LP doesn't load ..getting "oops" message here
<acheronuk> and LP is back....
<clivejo> KDE too
<clivejo> thats _odd_
<acheronuk> they don't share intra do they? I didn't think so...
<clivejo> one would hope not!
<acheronuk> infra...
<acheronuk> no. just one of those weird coincidences then
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie if you're blaming me, what exactly do you think I did? Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> You broke Launchpad
<BluesKaj> yakkety beta 2 desktop is still missing in action ..X is placing the deskop below the panel 
<BluesKaj> makes no difference whether composting is turned on or off 
<maxyz> sitter: Thanks, pino did some changed to it in the Debian packages, are pushing those as well (just checking).
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, No, davidcalle did when he applied to be an Ubuntu Member. Oh wait...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<tsimonq2> I'm off o/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Process 1665 - plasmashell … Summary … The process plasmashell (with pid 1665) is using approximately 4.1 GB of memory. … It is using 4.1 GB privately, and a further 34.4 MB that is, or could be, shared with other programs. … Dividing up the shared memory between all the processes sharing that memory we get a reduced shared memory usage of 5.9 MB. Adding that to the private usage, we get the above mentioned total me
<IrcsomeBot> 18.2 MB is swapped out to disk, probably due to a low amount of available memory left.
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Do any of you experience this?
<clivejo> eakkk
<clivejo> never seen that
<mamarley> ovidiu-florin: Which graphics chipset do you have?  I routinely see high memory usage and sluggish performance after a while in Plasma on a system with Intel graphics but not on a system with NVIDIA graphics.
<clivejo> NVidia
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Intel
<mamarley> Aha!
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> any ideas on what to do?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Why does it do this?
<mamarley> I think the bug is actually in modesetting/glamor though because I didn't have this problem before those were used.
<clivejo> plasmashell is using 182Mb Memory and 104Mb shared and been running since I logged on this morning
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I killed it and restarted
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> it's n 142Mb now
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> 180Mb actually
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> and my CPU fan calmed down
<mamarley> Yeah, that's how I handle it too.
<mamarley> I have considered opening a bug, but I have a feeling it will be one of those things where everybody blames everybody else and nothing ever gets done.
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> meh...
<acheronuk> hmmm.... plasmashell was using about 500MB here the other day on Nvidia. I killed and restarted it, and so far it has stayed under 200MB since then
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> ultill I use the latest version, I won't complain
<tsdgeos> what's missing so that Apps gets upped from staging to real repos in yakkety?
<clivejo> uploaders
<clivejo> hi blaze
<blaze> hi clivejo 
<blaze> i've managed to get the installer runing
<clivejo> how?
<blaze> now we need an iso and heavy testing
<clivejo> when I package it, keeps throwing errors
<blaze> just fixed two minor issues
<blaze> packaging is another story :)
<blaze> you need to prepare the d-i directory
<blaze> then generate manifest
<blaze> the finally run dpkg-buildpackage
<clivejo> any docs?
<blaze> clivejo: ask ahoneybun 
<blaze> he does know the command
<clivejo> I want to get this tested and fixed!
<blaze> clivejo: just look how nice it looks on xubuntu :) http://wstaw.org/m/2016/09/26/test_1.png
<clivejo> is the slideshow working?
<blaze> should work
<blaze> would do more testing tomorrow
<clivejo> ahoneybun: got docs on how this is packaged?
<blaze> clivejo: you can extract the diff and add it as a patch to the ubiquity sources, then everything it to your lp, I guess
<blaze> * then upload everything to your lp
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll figure it out in a bit. Messing with this sort of thing is awesome. :P
 * blaze is sleepy
<blaze> that's all for today
<blaze> seeya
<valorie> canonical does donate a server to KDE and have done for years
<clivejo> they do?
<valorie> slidewhow working \o/
<valorie> yes, can't recall the name of it, or what it runs
<valorie> woah, final beta still not published
<valorie> that is reallllllly unusual
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Wait what
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Slideshow works?
<valorie> according to blaze, he got it workin'
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Sweet
<valorie> we've not tested yet
<valorie> they started publishing the betas now
<clivejo> @ahoneybun how do you package the installer?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> With LP
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Though it the source
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> *throw
<acheronuk> santa_: so on kio you moved those functions back so the old method call the new one?
<clivejo> @ahoneybun Im getting an error
<tsimonq2> .ts
<tsimonq2> whoops
<santa_> acheronuk: that was already done, what I did was moving it's implementation from the .h file to the .cpp file so the compiler doesn't inline them
<ahoneybun> clivejo: what error
<santa_> acheronuk: see https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/129032/
<acheronuk> santa_: ^^^ was just looking at that, and yes, it's clearer looking at the side-by-side diff on that 
<clivejo> ./tests/run-pyflakes
<ahoneybun> clivejo: give me the pastebin
<ahoneybun> mhall119: can we get some more help pushing changes then?
<clivejo> Im trying to build the source 
<ahoneybun> and I need the log
<clivejo> ahoneybun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23235150/
<ahoneybun> is that from blaze's branch or upstream?
<clivejo> blaze
<clivejo> blaze has ported the entire thing to KF5
<ahoneybun> mm it's a bit odd that it can't cd into d-i/source/console-setup
<ahoneybun> does d-i have a source dir in it?
<ahoneybun> theres a command to pull stuff from the achive to put into it
<clivejo> get-sources?
<ahoneybun> mm not it I think
<ahoneybun> something like "d-i something"
<clivejo> did Jon not walk you through this a couple of years ago?
<ahoneybun> nope
<ahoneybun> I've been walking though a dark hallway about htis
<ahoneybun> *this
<ahoneybun> make -C d-i/ updat
<ahoneybun> make -C d-i/ update
<ahoneybun> clivejo: ^
<clivejo> why isnt it doc'ed anywhere!
<ahoneybun> not sure
<valorie> santa_: thanks for clearing that up with the release team
<ahoneybun> I could not find it
<clivejo> ok that runs and completes
<santa_> valorie: no prob
<clivejo> but still fails to build
<ahoneybun> new error?
<clivejo> same
<ahoneybun> something that was changed in the python is failing the test
<valorie> with a clean build folder?
<clivejo> course its changed, its been ported to KF5
<ahoneybun> clivejo: I'm just pointing it out
<clivejo> sorry ahoneybun, just annoyed at this
<clivejo> seems nothing is documented and anything that is, is just so far out of date its rubbish
 * clivejo is going to bed before he cracks up
<clivejo> internet is getting slower and slower
<valorie> tsimonq2 has been doing great work in #ubuntu-release
<valorie> I think we might have a beta in awhile!
<valorie> maybe
<ahoneybun> valorie: what hotel are you staying at?
<valorie> silver cloud I believe, let me check
<valorie> yup
<ahoneybun> well hotel or in?
<ahoneybun> Inn
<valorie> I think wxl made reservations already
<valorie> Hotel
<ahoneybun> did he?
<valorie> on Broadway
<ahoneybun> he says he did no such thing
<valorie> ah, ok
<valorie> I did because it costs nothing to make a reservation
<ahoneybun> seattle silver cloud hotel ?
<valorie> and if I don't get funding, I'll cancel
<valorie> yes
<valorie> on Broadway
<ahoneybun> holy crap
<jose> valorie: what rate are you getting?
<ahoneybun> 507 for 3 nights?
<jose> ahoneybun: does that include tax?
<ahoneybun> no clue but still a lot
<jose> you should check if it includes tax or not. usually rates don't include tax, and you don't find out until checkout
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I'm only staying two nights
<ahoneybun> well I need to get there thursday I would think
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> unless you go for a BnB, you won't get cheaper
<ahoneybun> mm
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> yes, Thur. & Fri. night
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> you are flying out Sunday then?
<ahoneybun> I was thinking about it
<ahoneybun> though at this rate I'll fly out on Saturday
<ahoneybun> evening
<valorie> yeah
<ahoneybun> 338
<jose> ahoneybun: you flying from MIA?
<ahoneybun> not looked at txts
<valorie> ooo, looks like dinner is ready.....
<ahoneybun> most likely jose
<ahoneybun> I have a friend in Miami I can leave my car and get a lyft/uber to the airport
<ahoneybun> that;s going to be a pretty penny
<ahoneybun> or he could drive me idk
<valorie> no busses/trains to the airport?
<valorie> even Seattle has a train.....
<ahoneybun> our system sucks
<valorie> so does ours
<ahoneybun> maybe amatak
<ahoneybun> wxl: 2 queen?
<jose> ahoneybun: what's your nearest airport?
<wxl> ahoneybun: yes sir
<ahoneybun> well Fort Lauderdale I think is the same distance
<jose> I'm seeing $361 roundtrip from MIA to SEA, direct flights and perfect timing for you
<jose> and wxl, if you need to stay an additional night because ahoneybun's leaving, I think I may have a couch
<wxl> jose: wait you're in seattle?
<ahoneybun> I'd rather not since I want to catch up
<jose> no, I'm in Peru, but I'm going and *should* have a couch
<ahoneybun> wxl: jose books extra rooms on every trip lol
<wxl> OH COOL :)
<jose> lol no, they always give me something with a couch
<wxl> i'm excited to finally meet you jose!
<jose> same here
<ahoneybun> so check in on Nov 10 and out on Nov 12
<ahoneybun> mm jose that flight would leave at 11pm at night
<jose> yep
<ahoneybun> well for the return
<ahoneybun> 8pm for the flight out
<ahoneybun> well 9pm
<ahoneybun> wxl: dates good with you?
<wxl> yes ahoneybun 
<wxl> i think that's what i'm planning to do myself actually
<wxl> knowing i have a couch gives me some extra flexibility too
<ahoneybun> I'll be getting to Seattle at 1am at best jose
<ahoneybun> I would not be able to check in till Friday
<wxl> wait wouldn't you be getting in on thursday though?
<ahoneybun> flight is at 8pm my time I think
<ahoneybun> ohh
<wxl> yeah but they'll still let you in silly :)
<ahoneybun> Seattle is back though
<wxl> i'm probably going to come in on friday morning
<wxl> the thing doesn't start until 1045 it seems
<wxl> but i don't know, maybe it would be nice ot be there thursday
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> should we have this convo in -offtopic or something? :)
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> the room it started maybe
<ahoneybun> -offtopic might be best
#kubuntu-devel 2016-09-27
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kactivities build #756: FIXED in 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivities/756/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #677: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/677/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #658: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/658/
<tsimonq2> so it seems like we're looking at a release tomorrow
 * tsimonq2 does a happy dance
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #71: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #88: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/88/
<valorie> oh nice
<valorie> both for the green, and for the beta!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #54: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #83: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #3: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #47: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #3: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #152: FAILURE in 8 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/4/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> another beta>
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #177: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #213: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #153: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/153/
<valorie> ahoneybun: in spite of my blogpost, they haven't published a beta until now
<valorie> there were just daily images
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> oh wow
<valorie> still not published
<valorie> yes, so many days late is unprecidented
<ahoneybun> well the amount of packages might be unprecidented as well
 * ahoneybun kicks his LG G Watch
<ahoneybun> darn thing will not work with adb
<valorie> ahoneybun: it was a problem with the new kernel
<ahoneybun> oh?
<valorie> dumped into the system at the last minute
<ahoneybun> but just effect us?
<valorie> I guess better befor the beta than after
<valorie> no, alll of ubuntu
<ahoneybun> 4.8 should be good to have
<valorie> "cyphermox> but I'm running a quick test on kubuntu now" from #ubuntu-release
<valorie> :-)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/30/
<cyphermox> valorie: not really relevant to the respins and beta release
<tsimonq2> ohai cyphermox 
<cyphermox> I've been trying to track down a crash on the GTK side, so testing to make sure the KDE side works and whether the fix is required there as well, seems like not
<cyphermox> so, afaict the install works as it should for the very limited test case I did
<tsimonq2> cyphermox: we've been trying to convert the slideshow to PyQt5. It would be very helpful if there was instructions somewhere for spinning up images, so we can load a custom Ubiquity on there and test.
<tsimonq2> cyphermox: so far I've looked and looked and looked and have found absolutely nothing that works.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #101: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #19: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #165: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #23: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #105: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #95: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #171: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #188: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #233: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/233/
<cyphermox> tsimonq2: you shouldn't have to do more than uploading ubiquity and/or ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu to a PPA and installing it in the live session
<cyphermox> spinning true custom isos that closely resemble the official images is usually more trouble than really necessary in most cases
<cyphermox> the easy way to go about it however should you really need it is to copy all the files off an image, modify them as appropriate, and use xorriso to rebuild it, with a script like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23236864/
<cyphermox> (that requires both isolinux and xorriso to be installed)
<cyphermox> + squashfs-tools if you have to modify things in the squashfs
<valorie> oh nice
<valorie> thanks, cyphermox
<tsimonq2> cyphermox: how does Ubuntu do it?
<tsimonq2> cyphermox: how does it grab all the packages and spin it into an ISO?
<cyphermox> I use the same logic to modify the squashfs -- copy files over, modify as appropriate (may be easier in a chroot sometimes), then rebuild the squashfs, copy it back in the directory where you have the copy of all the other files, then xorriso
<cyphermox> the official images use a "similar" way, the squashfs is generated using livecd-rootfs by installing all the relevant packages in a chroot, following the seeds and whatnot, then that files gets pulled in with other things to generate the iso (that part is done by debian-cd), and some logic around it (lp:ubuntu-cdimage) to put everything together and publish it.
<tsimonq2> where is that code?
<cyphermox> as I mentioned, livecd-rootfs, debian-cd, and lp:ubuntu-cdimage
<ahoneybun> I was just putting a ppa with my build package on a live image
<cyphermox> it's much much easier to install in a live session from a PPA
<tsimonq2> ok thank you cyphermox 
<valorie> it would be so great to get our slideshow fixed
<cyphermox> you only really need to rebuild the iso when it's something that has to do with how the squashfs gets loaded, or how the image boots, etc, which is not something that breaks very much
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #166: STILL FAILING in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #172: STILL FAILING in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #269: FAILURE in 9 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #270: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #263: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #176: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #89: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #243: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #177: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #89: STILL FAILING in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #72: STILL FAILING in 1 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #178: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/178/
<sitter> maxyz: latest in breeze-icons master is what I looked at, the version I upstreamed is slightly different since we need to do the check on the source rather than the installed tree, but results are the same :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #102: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #24: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #96: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #106: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #84: STILL FAILING in 1 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/84/
<acheronuk> no beta?
<maxyz> sitter: Thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #90: STILL FAILING in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #20: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #48: STILL FAILING in 7 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #214: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #189: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #211: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #55: STILL FAILING in 1 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/55/
<lordievader> Good morning.
<blaze> sorry guys, false alarm
<blaze> there's some job to be done
<blaze> porting is not finished
<acheronuk> :(
<acheronuk> blaze: thank you for the efforts so far :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #212: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #239: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/239/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tsdgeos> mitya57: ping
<mitya57> tsdgeos, hey
<tsdgeos> mitya57: about the new appmenu thing
<tsdgeos> mitya57: i just realized all the shorcuts are "gone" (i.e. not shown)
<tsdgeos> they still work
<tsdgeos> but not shown in the menu on the right hand side
<tsdgeos> again qt apps + unity7
<mitya57> tsdgeos, see my comment in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-appmenu/+bug/1612767/comments/18
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1612767 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "Drop appmenu-qt5 from default installations" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> oh
<mitya57> So far I was not able to find where this regression happened :(
<mitya57> The obvious candidate is indicator-appmenu, but it mostly hasn't changed since xenial
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #21: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #25: NOW UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #64: FIXED in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #55: FIXED in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/55/
<mhall119> ahoneybun: what do you need help with?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: also, the metro-rail goes to the airport, it was kind of sketchy in the 80's when I last rode it, but maybe it's an option
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #49: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #45: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #40: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #38: ABORTED in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #41: ABORTED in 1 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #41: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcolorchooser build #61: FIXED in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcolorchooser/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #50: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/50/
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> I installed those files!
<clivejo> why why why
<acheronuk> ????
<clivejo> those pyc files
<clivejo> I added them to install file
<clivejo> but still saying they arent installed
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kajongg/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=ab4a84d1b629a6c19e1b9e9f4fdeecf1f116234a
<acheronuk> oh....
<clivejo> oh indeed
<clivejo> the should be in not-installed
<clivejo> silly clive
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #42: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc/42/
<acheronuk> easily done
<acheronuk> can shadeslayer Mirv etc just use a diff for a new frameworks upload? i.e. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23242380/
<shadeslayer> sorry busy tooday
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: no problem
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #38: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #43: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #44: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #46: STILL FAILING in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities build #79: FIXED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #51: ABORTED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/51/
<clivejo> sgclark: would you have time to apply this diff and upload the package - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23242380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #40: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/40/
<clivejo> pretty please, with honey on top
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #45: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc/45/
<sgclark> sure, gimme a few
<clivejo> thanks :)
<clivejo> !info libkcompactdisc
<ubottu> Package libkcompactdisc does not exist in yakkety
<sgclark> clivejo: that patch failed as already applied
<clivejo> oh, who did that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/41/
<acheronuk> sgclark: oh, if you are taking from the packaging git, then yes I did. duh. sorry.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #46: STILL FAILING in 7 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc/46/
<sgclark> only way I know how to upload, I am unclear how shadeslayer does it with tars
<acheronuk> it would be just the top part with the changlog that needs applying if you already have the git changes
<sgclark> please correct the patch then, I am working and don't have time to fiddle.
<acheronuk> sgclark: I can amend or just push all to git so you use the latest there? which do you prefer?
<sgclark> push all to git
<acheronuk> sgclark: done
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kjsembed build #729: FAILURE in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kjsembed/729/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kjsembed build #730: STILL FAILING in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kjsembed/730/
<sgclark> uploaded
<acheronuk> sgclark: thank you for sparing the time :)
<sgclark> np
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #52: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/52/
<acheronuk> \o/ ^^^^ clive
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #47: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/47/
<clivejo> acheronuk: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/286890579/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.libkcompactdisc_4%3A16.04.3+p16.10+git20160927.1449-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> what should the new lib be called?
<acheronuk> clivejo: not sure. I saw that one when it changed, and decided to come back to it later :P
<tsdgeos> mitya57: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/libdbusmenu/fix_accelerator_not_showing/+merge/306911
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #42: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #47: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #43: STILL FAILING in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #48: STILL FAILING in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc/48/
<soee_> @ahoneybun https://www.feralinteractive.com/en/news/673/
<clivejo> santa_: thanks for your help with libkcompactdisc
<santa_> clivejo: no prob, lets hope it's ok now
<clivejo> is the debugging package right?
<santa_> hmm
<clivejo> also need to sort the symbols out
<santa_> you can make a new one
<santa_> about the dbg I'm not sure, I need to update my knowledge about that area
<clivejo> there was some talk in here regarding that, what would you do?
<santa_> it changed since the last time I touched -dbg packages
<santa_> about symbols?
<santa_> I think I would create a new symbols file or update the existing one
<clivejo> yes would you 1) delete the file and start a new one 2) ammend the new one
<clivejo> does it depend on the package which one you would go for?
<acheronuk> [19:15] <slangasek> acheronuk: and it looks like we still need someone to make the call on the Kubuntu images being ready for beta release
<acheronuk> [19:16] <acheronuk> slangasek: not me, but I will pass that on
<acheronuk> [19:16] <slangasek> valorie: ^^
<santa_> clivejo: nope, actually both are fine
<santa_> and I mean, no it doesn't depend on the package
<BluesKaj> yakkety beta 2 needs graphical help ..X doesn't know where to write the desktop
<acheronuk> or can you mark those images as ready now clivejo ?
<clivejo> I dont think I can
<clivejo> maybe with KC hat on, but I dont wanna abuse that trust level
<clivejo> BluesKaj: can you provide more details on your issue, Yakkety is working fine for a number of us and without logs etc we cant even understand what the problem is, never mind fix it
<acheronuk> my desktop is right where it should be
<clivejo> so is mine
<BluesKaj> clivejo, my desktop is below the panel 
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> mhall119 so I'm going to do a lighting talk at SeaGL
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #49: STILL FAILING in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc/49/
<clivejo> BluesKaj: can you open a shared pad or something the detail your hardware, whats installed, what the problem is etc
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #44: NOW UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/44/
<mhall119> ahoneybun: nice, what topic?
<BluesKaj> the activities asettings work with the special applications settings like size, position and desktop actitvity assignment but the wall paper and kmenu are below the panel 
<mhall119> also, look at the awesome stuff sitter got working: http://mhall119.com/2016/09/desktop-app-snap-in-300kb/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Valoriez can ok the images?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> *you can
<BluesKaj> clivejo, using nvidia 8400GS gpu witht 340 driver,  OpenGL 2.0 and 1920x1080 res
<valorie> yofel: can you OK the beta images?
<valorie> looks like they are ready to flip the switch finally
<valorie> I don't know how to use that site
<valorie> ahoneybun: have you applied to do a talk yet?
<valorie> IMO they are choosing them now
<ahoneybun> valorie: I emailed that guy you did for the table 
<valorie> oh good
<ahoneybun> he says there are spaces for lighting talks
<valorie> excellent
<ahoneybun> mhall119_: sphinx/docs in general
<valorie> yes, remember this GNU/Linux meet
<valorie> although last year there was lots of use github, so.....
<valorie> use of
<ahoneybun> <3 github
<ahoneybun> mhall119_: that's awesome stuff
<ahoneybun> super cool sitter
<clivejo> hi mariogrip_
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been marked as ready
<clivejo> :o
<clivejo> who did that?!?
<mamarley> ‽
<acheronuk> slangasek did. on valorie's request
<clivejo> oh
<valorie> I hope we're actually ready, since I vouched for it
<valorie> 5 days late.....
<clivejo> still lots stuck in proposed :(
<acheronuk> they would never have gone in as missed the deadline anyway
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #50: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc/50/
<acheronuk> we only have one bit of frameworks stuck in the upload queue now, so with luck it will all shake down on the build deps in the next few days.
<clivejo> santa_: ping
<clivejo> santa_: with libkcompactdisc being ported to KF5 and having new package names, could we drop the epoch?
<valorie> now is the time to test and push for everything we want in the final
<valorie> I imagine that a lot of stuff will get through now, once the release team gets some sleep
<valorie> we never uploaded applications, correct?
<acheronuk> valorie: we are still missing applications, and I fear too late for those
<valorie> imo we should file the paperwork and try
<valorie> many of them are bugfix only, anyway
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/1625756
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1625756 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "[FFe] KDE Applications into the Yakkety archive (including KDEpim)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<valorie> right?
<valorie> it would be good if we had Phil fighting for those on our behalf
<acheronuk> it would be a sensible update, especially as many of the apps that currently sit in the archive cannot stand a rebuild
<acheronuk> we need a willing uploader prepared to put their name against it, and have that done it enough time to firefight problems
<valorie> acheronuk: amen
<valorie> so let's make clivejo do it!
<valorie> get that meeting scheduled clive!
<clivejo> I need a sponsor
<acheronuk> sgclark: agreed earlier if I am not mistaken? or do you need more than that?
<clivejo> she said she would add feedback, but not sponsor me
<sgclark> what?
<sgclark> whaddya mean by sponsor?
<clivejo> I need a dev to sponsor me
<clivejo> no?
<acheronuk> maybe I mis-read
<sgclark> if you require a sponsor then certainly I will
<sgclark> I will fill out testimonial today, I swear.
<clivejo> from the wiki - Talk to your sponsors beforehand and ask them to add some information to the wiki page. In a regular application, you will have 3-5 sponsors.
<acheronuk> kubuntu is not quite regular ATM
<sgclark> oh, well certainly count me as one sponsor, surely Phil is another.
<sgclark> yeah definately not regular
<sgclark> anyway I have to step out for errands. bbl
<clivejo> sgclark: you have two Jon and Rick
<clivejo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/sgclark/DeveloperApplication
<sgclark> so clearly 2 is enough :)
<clivejo> I cant even get one!
<sgclark> you will have me
<clivejo> Jon commented but wont act as sponsor
<sgclark> I just have to head a few, sorry, I am a slacker, but you do have me. valorie could even sponsor you
<sgclark> head out*
 * clivejo knows sgclark is no slacker!
<valorie> I certainly will, but I'm not a devel
<sgclark> neither was Rik
<sgclark> and that is who I have. well and Jon
<sgclark> anyway, as stated above Kubuntu is not in a state that we can require 5 dev sponsors.
<clivejo> sgclark is like a graceful swan, gliding along the surface, but paddling away like a crazy woman under the water :P
<sgclark> lol
<acheronuk> I'm sure current circumstances can be taken account of
 * clivejo hugs sgclark
<clivejo> Im glad I got to meet you
<clivejo> hungover or not :P
<valorie> lol
 * sgclark hugs clivejo
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> I was indeed.
<sgclark> had fun that day though, exploring with you two.
<sgclark> anyway lol I have to go, bbl
<clivejo> be good :)
<sgclark> I behave more when I am home lol. Plus I am caring for my grams. need to be clear of mind :)
<valorie> my point still stands: set a date for your meeting, clivejo
<valorie> santa, you too
 * acheronuk needs to sort a date to
<valorie> acheronuk: soon, yes
<valorie> I wish sooner!
<acheronuk> valorie: after yakkety
<valorie> ok
<clivejo> hi silver_saucepan
<acheronuk> valorie: I wish sooner as well
<acheronuk> and I wish clivejo's ASAP!
<acheronuk> \o/ https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-September/010768.html
<tsimonq2> clivejo: if you don't mind, I'll submit my times too :)
<clivejo> you arent invited
<acheronuk> lol
<tsimonq2> clivejo: too late ;)
<clivejo> Ill have you removed by force!
<tsimonq2> do you really don't want me to come that bad? I thought we were an open community :(
<acheronuk> bouncer-bot does removals?
<valorie> everyone is welcome
<tsimonq2> thank you valorie 
<clivejo> :O
<valorie> he's just yanking your chain
<clivejo> its my party
<tsimonq2> lol
<clivejo> sorry meeting
<valorie> you don't get to vote, though
<tsimonq2> I'm fine with that :)
 * acheronuk will be bookmarking the IRC logs for study
<tsimonq2> ^
<tsimonq2> clivejo: oh, you want a TWO hour torture session?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: that's what you volunteered for
<tsimonq2> (hell, for mine I'll go 4 if y'all want :P)
<clivejo> no, just didnt want a page full of time options
<tsimonq2> bah
<tsimonq2> naw, you just volunteered for two hours ;)
<clivejo> it'll only be five minutes anyway
<valorie> rofl
<valorie> before you're tossed out on your ear?
<clivejo> yup!
<valorie> right
<clivejo> Haruld will ask a question and make me cry
 * valorie will bring a box of kleenex [tm]
<ahoneybun> it is not only the KC for the Developer meeting?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Kubuntu Developers vote
<tsimonq2> afair
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: your not a Kubuntu Developr
<ahoneybun> *Developer
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: I know
<valorie> ahoneybun: usually the KC isn't even involved
<acheronuk> Requirements: Existing ~kubuntu-members member, survive an interview by ~kubuntu-dev, get accepted by a majority of existing developers and at least 3 existing developers.
<ahoneybun> mm opps
<valorie> however, if we can't round up enough KDs, the KC will probably have to chime in
<ahoneybun> but don't we only have yofelll
<valorie> well, Scarlett is a KD, as is sitter, Jon, Quintasan and a few others
<acheronuk> I assume that KC can vote collectively in place of one -dev?
<acheronuk> if required
<valorie> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev
<valorie> clivejo: I would write to each of those people individually too
<acheronuk> proxy votes allowed?
<valorie> just in case some can make it
<valorie> acheronuk: yes, votes are allowed by mail
<valorie> after the meeting, if we don't have enough people attending
<valorie> clivejo: obviously not all 90, but the top 10
<sgclark> clivejo: testimonial done
<clivejo> sgclark: thanks
<valorie> \o/
<sgclark> my pleasure
<santa_> clivejo: I guess we could drop the epochs but we may need to rename the source package
<clivejo> I guessed that
<clivejo> the git repo too?
<santa_> nope
<santa_> the git repos should always match the upstream name, otherwise we have to manage the "exceptions" in the KA
<santa_> btw I have in my todo re-writing the scripts to find out the source package names
<santa_> valorie: I have edited the poll with the next weekends, if everything is ok I'll send a mail to -devel notifying that
<valorie> cool!
<acheronuk> Is it just me, or do the regressions already present for the KDE stuff here not look good news? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<valorie> unsure
<valorie> I guess we should ask?
<valorie> and I suppose the sooner we fix, the better
<valorie> lots of "Not touching package due to block request by freeze (contact #ubuntu-release if update is needed)"
<acheronuk> that is a given just this second. It's the red regressions I mean
<tsimonq2> hey everyone!
<tsimonq2> we're waiting for the Lubuntu Alternate images to be spun up
<valorie> those look ugly indeed
<tsimonq2> then, that's the only thing holding us back
<tsimonq2> the critical bug has been fixed
<tsimonq2> so show how much you want this final beta to happen ;)
<tsimonq2> and TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<valorie> gosh I love zsync
<valorie> just like that I have the new image
<tsimonq2> lol yeah
<tsimonq2> valorie: but it's not published yet ;)
<valorie> I got the daily
<valorie> it should be the same, right?
<acheronuk> valorie: ugly, yes. I'm just not sure how genuinely critical, and if we can ask to be overridden.
<tsimonq2> valorie: well the image is building now
<acheronuk> I know yofl got frustrated with those autopackage tests on the Qt transition and last frameworks & plasma uploads
<valorie> well somehow we should fix either our packages or the tests
<clivejo> wish it was that easy!
<acheronuk> maybe some will automagically fix when more of it all gets built! 
<acheronuk> wishful thinking  ^^^
 * clivejo nods
<valorie> I assume some will 
<acheronuk> a few days should tell....
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/Beta2/Kubuntu is started
<valorie> someone help!
<valorie> need some screenshots, some accurate info
<valorie> some testing of all the links
<valorie> etc.
<tsimonq2> HEY EVEYONE
<tsimonq2> *EVERYONE
<tsimonq2> (cc acheronuk clivejo valorie)
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu needs testing, we're the last to mark as ready
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu Alternate
<ahoneybun> clivejo: what version did you leave kdenlive at on your ppa?
<clivejo> no idea!
<ahoneybun> 16.04 it seems
<ahoneybun> super stable for me 
<ahoneybun> never crashed once while editing show 16
<ahoneybun> I was wondering since I saw that the official ppa added YY 16.08
#kubuntu-devel 2016-09-28
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/Beta2/Kubuntu is started
<valorie> someone help!
 * valorie is out of blood sugar and it's dinner time
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kjsembed build #731: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kjsembed/731/
 * tsimonq2 comes to the rescue
<clivejo> its super simon
<tsimonq2> /var/lib/jenkins/tooling3/lib/merger.rb:36:in `*': negative argument (ArgumentError)
<tsimonq2> santa_ broke KCI again :P lol
<tsimonq2> clivejo: see? I don't have superpowers on this one :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kjsembed build #732: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kjsembed/732/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #678: UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/678/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #659: UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/659/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #271: STILL FAILING in 9 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #85: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #154: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #155: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidletime build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidletime/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/23/
<valorie> I'm trying to make a upgrade page, which is linked to from our announcement of the beta
<valorie> I absolutely cannot login to the wiki again, or at least -- I'm logged in, but keep getting kicked to the login page before I can copy our old page
<tsimonq2> valorie: login to the Ubuntu wiki
<valorie> can someone copy https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VividUpgrades/Kubuntu to a WilyUgrades page?
<valorie> I've done it about 30 times now
<valorie> it was bad earlier, but not so bad as THIS
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> You made the page already no?
<valorie> even when logged in "you are not allowed to edit this page"
<valorie> I made the main page
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Mm
<valorie> but not the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YakketyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<valorie> which is linked to from that announcement
<valorie> and will be from our release announcemnt
<valorie> no clue why I could edit an hour ago and cannot now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #173: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #244: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #167: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/74/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> The wiki has always been trash
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Could we change the link to go to a user base/community kde page?
<valorie> we could, and maybe that's what we'll have to do
<valorie> :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #174: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #168: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #272: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/272/
<ahoneybun> why sad about it valorie?
<ahoneybun> we all know MediaWiki is better anyway
<valorie> because I want the proper wiki to work
<valorie> and I want to copy the old page, and am unable to do even that
<ahoneybun> mm so what page needs to be made?
<ahoneybun> the upgrade one from Xenial?
<ahoneybun> I got in valorie
<valorie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YakketyUpgrades/Kubuntu is what needs to be made
<valorie> I was going to copy in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VividUpgrades/Kubuntu and just edit that
<ahoneybun> seems it is made
<valorie> ?
<ahoneybun> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WilyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> opps
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> that one can be copied
<valorie> that's how I usually do it, anyway
<valorie> copy the old page and just fix
<ahoneybun> alright it's made
<ahoneybun> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YakketyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> I did a few things 
<ahoneybun> saved and free if you want to jump in somehow
<ahoneybun> are we using Discover for updates now
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> valorie: ^
<valorie> is it working from the beta?
<valorie> I didn't test that
<valorie> gah, I can read the page, but still can't login
<valorie> screenies aren't made yet, correct?
<ahoneybun> want to make a pastebin and I'll put the changes in?
<ahoneybun> I don't have any atm
<ahoneybun> nothing clean ie base wallpaper
<ahoneybun> I just wish my breeze settings would work
<valorie> sorry, my brain is being slow to come back
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Its fine
 * ahoneybun throws Breeze out the window
<ahoneybun> so tired of the icons not matching at all
<ahoneybun> even weird that Chrome is not anywhere on my system but it is install
<ahoneybun> no menu's can find it
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/56gGtzO
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #264: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/264/
<santa_> acheronuk: I have fixed that bug in do-all about quotes and double quotes
<santa_> however note that you still have to use the double quotes if you want to execute 2 commands such as
<santa_> do-all "gbp-ppa && uploadsorce -t <ppa_target>"
<santa_> that last one can NOT be fixed because ... it's the shell behaviour
<santa_> clivejo: ↑
<acheronuk> santa_: great. thanks. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #86: STILL FAILING in 1 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/86/
<sitter> acheronuk: ‎[22:54] ‎<‎acheronuk‎>‎ I assume that KC can vote collectively in place of one -dev?
<sitter> KC has no authority
<sitter> KD votes based on a mandate by the technical board
<sitter> so if one were short of a KD quorum one would need technical board members or ubuntu-core-dev members (as latter are KDs by virtue of being devs with super powers)
<acheronuk> sitter: yes. it was a vote on something else I was thinking of I think
<sitter> ah
<sitter> ‎[22:53] ‎<‎valorie‎>‎ however, if we can't round up enough KDs, the KC will probably have to chime in
<sitter> valorie: note above
<acheronuk> sitter: ninja team membership I think
<sitter> does the KD vote on this
<sitter> check the wiki page describing all the teams
<sitter> I think there's a voting intent description on there
<acheronuk> Requirements: Existing ~kubuntu-members member, survive an interview by ~kubuntu-dev, get accepted by a majority of existing developers and at least 3 existing developers.
<sitter> there you have it then
<sitter> same rules apply
<acheronuk> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Policies#.7Ekubuntu-dev
<sitter> if a KD quorum cannot be reached you'll need TB or core-dev
<sitter> it's because this is a technical evaluation and not "just" a trust evaluation (as for example membership)
<acheronuk> ty sitter - at least it's clear now what hurdles need to be overcome
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #244: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #90: STILL FAILING in 1 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #91: STILL FAILING in 2 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #215: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #179: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #97: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #180: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #216: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #98: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #101: STILL FAILING in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #97: STILL FAILING in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #240: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/240/
<mparillo_> I am logged into the wiki, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/Beta2/Kubuntu still shows as immutable.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/123/
<acheronuk> appears editable to me?
<soee_> i wonder .. if KDE provides snaps for all their apps http://mhall119.com/2016/09/desktop-app-snap-in-300kb than Kubuntu has to package them anyway or just use those snaps without any extra packaging etc ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #102: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #98: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/98/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> They do
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> http://distribute.kde.org/snappy-testing/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #73: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #56: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #57: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #74: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/74/
<clivejo> soee_: I believe sitter is working on that via KDE Neon
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and Scarlett I think
<soee_> clivejo: yes but will it help Kubuntu to stop dealing with Apps if snaps will show up?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #269: FAILURE in 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #270: STILL FAILING in 1 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/270/
<acheronuk> soee_: kubuntu would still want to do apps releases. just that kubuntu users may be able to use newer versions for particular apps/features straight away via snaps, rather than wait for normal backport of the whole release
<clivejo> soee_: I guess that depends on the end users and how easy (or how hard) it is to install and update snaps
<acheronuk> or at least that is the way I read it....
<clivejo> just because its there does not mean users will migrate to it
<clivejo> very much creatures of habit 
<clivejo> but its a choice and choice is good :)
<acheronuk> good usage case may be latest PIM etc? for those that want it?
<clivejo> yes and KDE software not in apps buddle
<clivejo> bundle
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #271: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/271/
<soee_> no news about Beta http://kubuntu.org/news/ ?
<tsimonq2> soee_: flavors release announcements after Ubuntu does, Lubuntu's once done it 12 *hours* after!
<tsimonq2> basically, wait until someone does it ;)
<tsimonq2> (I don't know if that makes much sense)
<soee_> i see news about the release
<santa_> acheronuk: I made some improvements in new KA tooling based on our last experience using it
<soee_> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-16.10-Beta-Final
<santa_> acheronuk: 1. now you can do "gbp-ppa -d yakkety,xenial"
<santa_> acheronuk: 2. now uploadsource can guess the staging ppa target based on the package you are uploading
<santa_> acheronuk: 3. now uploadsource has some safety checks to prevent us from uploading something to PPAs with unpushed changes in git
<santa_> to-do: safety checks for dev-package-names-list branches
<acheronuk> santa_: all sounds very goo :)
<acheronuk> good
<santa_> lets hope it is, let me know if you find any issue
<acheronuk> ok :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> clivejo are you around?
<clivejo> ish!
<mitya57> tsdgeos, thanks a lot (for the shortcuts fix)!
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> you don't seem happy to hear me
<acheronuk> Mirv: should you have a second to do so, could you prod armhf to retry build of this? thanks https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-workspace/4:5.7.5-0ubuntu1
 * clivejo is working on a super secret project
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> clivejo, I see that KDevelop in KCI builds successfully
<Mirv> acheronuk: done
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> any chance of getting that in backports?
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin: yes, fixed it the other day
<Mirv> clivejo: better conquer the world while at it!
<acheronuk> Mirv: TY :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> clivejo, how can I bribe you for that?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/82/
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin: that version is the latest git
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'm reffering to 5.0.1 not master
<clivejo> cant go into backports, only stable, tested software
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> if they are the same, then good for it
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> ok, then
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> where can it go now so I can test the hell out pf it?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> of*
<clivejo> Id like it in yakkety, but doubt theres any chance of that :(
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> clivejo, can you put it in one of your PPAs?
<clivejo> well Phil and I discussed about setting up a project PPA for each them and getting KCI to copy the packages across on sucessful build
<clivejo> but I havent seen him around to move forward on that idea
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk, santa_: SO, now that final beta is out, what happened?
<tsimonq2> we get things to migrate? :D
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> clivejo, can we get it in a private PPA? or make a PPA for the project now?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I have about 30 minutes to do something
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> so I can have a better life with KDevelop
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> after that I'm back to work
<clivejo> need to speak to Phil on how to do that
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I just asked Mirν to trigger the last blocking failure on building, at least I think?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: them it's autopackagetest migration fun!
<acheronuk> then
<santa_> tsimonq2: I guess that's a question for #ubuntu-release I'm still not used to ubuntu's "bureaucracy", I'm learning on the fly
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> clivejo, then can we use a private PPA for now?
<clivejo> I would like to see the project page linking to a PPA - https://launchpad.net/kdevelop4
<clivejo> well create a new one for kdevelop5
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> it shouldn't be kdevelop4
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> why not just kdevelop ?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: See what needs fixing. See what we can bribe the -release team to let through failing tests. etc
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> and done
<clivejo> but I dont know if KCI can copy to project PPA
<clivejo> probably have to be one we own
<acheronuk> santa_: my first time round on this as well
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'm creating a KDevelop project now in LP
<clivejo> oh good lord
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> LP: kdevelop is already used by another project
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> but haunchpad.net/kdevelop results in a 404
<clivejo> Harold has added himself on Doodle
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> clivejo should I make a Kdevelop5 one?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/42/
<clivejo> maybe ask in LP channel why kdevelop wont register
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> that's exactly what I was doing :D
<acheronuk> Phil is on the poll as well :)
<acheronuk> Mon 3rd @ 8pm looks a good option ATM
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I found this: https://launchpad.net/~kdevelop
<clivejo> yup
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: will do a little later ;)
<clivejo> Thats a team
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> On the bus
<clivejo> but a team can have a PPA I think
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> it seems to be owned by the KC
<clivejo> I dont understand LP that well
<clivejo> anyway, lunch time 
<clivejo> ovie have a chat with LP team and see what the best way to do it
<clivejo> we need something with a PPA we can upload to
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> it's fixed
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> they renamed the old inactive project
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'm creating a project now
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> which team should I make as maintainer?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> clivejo?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Kubuntu NINJAS
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> kubuntu-ninjas?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ovidiuflorin, Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Done: https://launchpad.net/kdevelop
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #43: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/43/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ¡Bueno!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'll write something in a few hours during my lunch break unless someone beats me to it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #40: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #272: FIXED in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #44: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/44/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #42: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #45: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/45/
<renn0xtk9> I try to do a helloworld with PyKDE, > http://wklej.org/id/2871699 it works but when closing the KApplication it says KCrash: Application 'test.py' crashing...   anyone an idea?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #46: STILL FAILING in 7 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #43: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #44: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #47: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/47/
<acheronuk> some updates coming through
<clivejo> @ovidiuflorin did you create ppa:kdevelop/daily ?
<marco-parillo> acheronuk: The Beta2 page is still an Immutable Page to me, even though it shows I am logged in. Are you a member of some special group? ISTR that there was a spam problem, but I am in Users of the Ubuntu Etherpad instance which I thought was used for authentication after the spam attack.
<acheronuk> marco-parillo: this page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/Beta2/Kubuntu
<marco-parillo> Exactly
<acheronuk> marco-parillo: are you a member of? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wiki-editors
<acheronuk> you need to be if not ^^^^
<marco-parillo> TY
<marco-parillo> "Your request to join Ubuntu Wiki Editors is awaiting approval."
<acheronuk> yep. popey is the one to authorise for that
<BluesKaj> Over 200 upgrades to Yakkety, but no fix for X drawing the desktop below the panel. 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #46: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcddb/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcddb/47/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Good stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: please make a list of things to fix so I can go through it
<marco-parillo> TY acheronuk . I am in. I had to log out, and log in again, ticking the wiki editors box. Social Media graphics are back. 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #48: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcddb/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #49: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcddb/49/
 * clivejo yawns
<genii> Does anyone know if Jussi will restock https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/ at some point? Or is there a different site I should know about now to buy Kubuntu things
<genii> ( where at least some of the funds go back to the project )
<clivejo> genii: our website seems to be pointing to different supplier
<clivejo> https://www.hellotux.com/kubuntu
<genii> clivejo: Cool, thanks!
 * clivejo thinks Kubuntu Members should get a free one
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> +1
<clivejo> to wear to events etc
<clivejo> I like this one - https://www.hellotux.com/black_kubuntu_pique_polo_shirt
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @clivejo, I prefer the normal black tee myself
<clivejo> the "youth" one?
<acheronuk> lol. no, adult
<clivejo> youth one seems bigger and in the centre
<clivejo> wonder can they embroider more details on it 
<clivejo> like name and IRC nick :)
<acheronuk> hmmm........ "Harald from Germany wrote about HELLOTUX: "Ok, the shipping was very fast." July 2015"
<acheronuk> "We embroider every shirt individually, with care and love using our programmable embroidery machine."
<acheronuk> so clivejo, I suspect that could be arranged to have personal details?
<clivejo> would be a nice touch?
<acheronuk> yep
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #42: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #50: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcddb/50/
<acheronuk> just khotkeys on armhf to build, and then that is all of FW 5.26 and plasma 5.7.5 built in the archive
<mamarley> Yay!
<mamarley> Great job in getting all that stuff ready!
<acheronuk> not migrated out of proposed, but at least all built
<clivejo> ok, well Ive got Scarlett, Scott, Haruld and Philip on Monday, 3rd Oct between 20:00 and 22:00
 * acheronuk gulps
<clivejo> should I just go ahead and plan for 20:00 then?
<clivejo> Simon isnt available until 22:00 
<clivejo> so that's a positive :P
<acheronuk> it looked the logical choice to me earlier, but not my choice
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well technically 21
<acheronuk> LOL
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Wait a minute
<clivejo> 20:00 for sure then :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll be ready for 20
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's 3 pm
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll be on the bus
 * clivejo face palms
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Nice try clivejo ;)
<acheronuk> clivejo: 19:00 hrs then>
<clivejo> thats too early for Phil
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Remember, my passing time is 5 mins
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> PLENTY of time to say hi
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You can't win here Clive
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
 * acheronuk wonders if a cell phone outage in Wisconsin cane be arranged
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/43/
<clivejo> tsimonq2: you marked yourself as unavailable, cant change your mind now!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #51: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcddb/51/
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin: can you test these - https://launchpad.net/~kdevelop/+archive/ubuntu/release/+packages
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #52: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcddb/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #53: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcddb/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/46/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: well it's your fault for not allowing ifneedbes
<tsimonq2> :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #54: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcddb/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/47/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> clivejo you around?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #55: STILL FAILING in 7 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcddb/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kjsembed build #733: STILL FAILING in 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kjsembed/733/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kjsembed build #734: FIXED in 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kjsembed/734/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> * hides *
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> AHAAA
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> there you are!!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, Ey b0ss, can I habe pizza pls?
<clivejo> no
<clivejo> no pizza
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :(((
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So are we having a 17.04 planning meeting at UOS?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Are y'all open to the idea?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If so, IRC or BBC?
<tsimonq2> *BBB
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo, santa_, yofel, ovidiuflorinm^^^^
<tsimonq2> s/m//
<acheronuk> not fussed
 * clivejo cant think that far ahead
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: what's that mean?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: so can we assume you're in then? ;)
<clivejo> noe
<clivejo> nope
<tsimonq2> any particular reason?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: not fussed between IRC or BBB
<clivejo> not going to even think about 17.04 until it gets a name!
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> clivejo can I help with the KDevelop plugins?
<clivejo> packaging needs to be found, sync'ed with Debian and put into our LP git repo
<acheronuk> ZZ names https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames#A17.04
<acheronuk> not great so far
<tsimonq2> OMG WE NEED ZEALOUS ZEBU
<clivejo> we got more than enough tasks with XX and YY
<mamarley> Zany Zebra
<tsimonq2> speaking of that clivejo, what's left for Yakkety?
<clivejo> tsimonq2: are you serious?
<tsimonq2> ...
<tsimonq2> did it look like I was joking?
<clivejo> KDE Apps, Krita, Kdevelop, Calligra, KDE Connect and lots more KDE software people use needs updating
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Isn't that all in apps?
<clivejo> nope
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We have a list somewhere?
<clivejo> I would have liked to get the new Discover included with support for KDE Store
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And what else?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We need a list
<clivejo> but that news some new packages, which would be a nightmare to get uploaded
<clivejo> needs
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Then santa_ needs to check it twice
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<clivejo> http://download.kde.org/stable/
<clivejo> Digikam is another
<santa_> tsimonq2: what do I need to check twice?
<acheronuk> final freeze is 2 weeks tomorrow
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin: I changed the KDevelop project to be maintained and driver as KDevelop Team
 * acheronuk feels like hiding until YY release :(
<clivejo> !info  kdev-python
<ubottu> kdev-python (source: kdev-python): KDevelop Python Plugin. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1696 kB, installed size 12696 kB
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> santa_: do you know who the mythical Santa Claus is?
<clivejo> anyone want to help with these kdev plugins?
<santa_> tsimonq2: yes, and he delivers packages like me
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> LOL
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well he makes a list and checks it twice. He knows if you're naughty or mice.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *nice
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So you have to check the list twice :P
<santa_> ah you meant the list of "extra applications" we should update
<santa_> I guess we could make an status page for that
<santa_> (if we don't have already one)
<acheronuk> santa_: not that I know of
<acheronuk> need something to keep track of each one we intend to keep up to date, and even a plan for how that can happen and by whom.
<acheronuk> for the long term that is
<acheronuk> realistically YY is going to be missing a lot
<acheronuk> but we can at least do a decent backport set for it
<santa_> what I'm not sure yet is what happens with the packages in the release team queue
<santa_> they are unblocked when, when the freeze is over?
<acheronuk> santa_: we have none left in the queue, so we?
<acheronuk> do we?
<santa_> argf, I meant -proposed
<santa_> some of them are stuck in -proposed without any other excuse by britney
<santa_> * without any other excuse than the freeze
<acheronuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration
<acheronuk> I've read that many times now, and some of it still seems obscure
<valorie> sitter: thanks so much for clarifying on the KD issue
<valorie> and thanks to whomever pointed out I needed to join One More Team to edit the wiki
<valorie> sheesh
<valorie> and look what I saw linked to in #ubuntu-release: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseProcess
<valorie> might help us do better planning
<acheronuk> more anti-spam precautions
<acheronuk> on the wiki ^^
<acheronuk> looks very handy to know valorie 
<clivejo> @ovidiuflorin kdevelop-python has published, will you test please
<clivejo> remember to do a apt update first
<ahoneybun> valorie: I started work on a post about Beta 2, can you check out some stuff on it and add some community love ?
<valorie> on the site you mean?
<valorie> yes
<ahoneybun> ye[
<ahoneybun> *yep
<valorie> more stuff did come through, because I have 244 upgrades
<valorie> weeeee
<ahoneybun> 250 here
<valorie> buh, joined wiki-editors on LP but have to be added, which makes sense
<valorie> booting seems faster
<clivejo> oh, Im getting FW5.26 from the archive
<acheronuk> I'm getting some of it, but not all.
<valorie> so perhaps we can get the rest of it into the final?
<acheronuk> valorie: that is the idea
<acheronuk> the release team topic says "We accept payment in cash, check or beer"
 * acheronuk goes looking for beer
<ahoneybun> mm I can't scale my UI smaller?
<valorie> I will send them all beer if necessary!
<soee_> still no news about beta on website?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie ^^^
<ahoneybun> we are working on it
 * valorie logs in
<valorie> ahoneybun: I'm not seeing your article
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I saved the draft
<bkerensa> o/
<acheronuk> bkerensa: hi :)
<bkerensa> hi
<valorie> ahoneybun: published
<soee_> ! :)
<valorie> I'll add to my blogpost
<valorie> although our upgrade page is still very sad
<valorie> and I'm not entirely sure our main wiki announcement page is good to go
<valorie> but I can't edit....
<valorie> wooooo, I might be able to!
<valorie> wiki eds is there
<valorie> we are now distributing Plasma 5.7.2 on the beta, correct?
<valorie> so I can link to the correct announcement on kde.org
<acheronuk> yes. the manifest with version numbers is here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.10/beta-2/kubuntu-16.10-beta2-desktop-amd64.manifest
<valorie> oh thank you, acheronuk
 * valorie has all the betas seeding now
<valorie> so what version of applications do we have? 16.08?
<valorie> I have no clue, and the manifest only has packages
<valorie> 18th August 2016 - KDE Applications 16.08.0 released  < --- that one?
<clivejo> ha
<clivejo> 15.12.3 in archive
<valorie> or no new
<valorie> ok, I won't mention applications then
<valorie> are there any new applications included?
<clivejo> 16.04.3 staged, but missed the freeze, doubt we'll get them in
<valorie> but the freeze is off, clivejo
<valorie> once you get your papers, you can upload, correct?
<ahoneybun> Plasma 5.7.2 still here
<ahoneybun> F2 5.26 though
<ahoneybun> *FW
<clivejo> valorie: way to go, throw me in at the deep end why dont ya!
<valorie> exactly!
<clivejo> Ill drown, do you want that on your conscience ?
<valorie> you won't drown
<valorie> you'll have all your sponsors helping you through it
 * clivejo looks around
<clivejo> they only coming to watch be squirm 
<clivejo> me
<valorie> I don't think so, that isn't friendly computer
<valorie> computing
<valorie> well, maybe sitter wants to watch ya squirm
<valorie> lol
<clivejo> @ovidiuflorin ovie can you apt update and test that package again please
<mparillo_> I updated the wiki for Beta2 based on version numbers on the ISO (before the 245 updates I held off applying until now)
<acheronuk> TY mparillo_ 
<mparillo_> YW. Next step is to see if I can find bugs tagged for this release, and run them through my little PERL script
<valorie> oh, are you working on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/Beta2/Kubuntu ?
<valorie> because I am.....
 * valorie cancels
<valorie> wiki fail
<mparillo_> valorie: Yes, I wanted to get the version numbers right before I applied those updates.
<valorie> that's what I was working on as well
<mparillo_> But that was pretty much all I did so far (if you click Info, I tried to document my changes) 
<valorie> I was just counting the ported apps from the porting status page
<mparillo_> Ported to KF5? I just stole the count from the KDE announcement.
<valorie> but counted everything ported, so my count perhaps should be discounted anyway.....
<valorie> heh
<mparillo_> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ shows no Yakkety milestoned bugs. I assume either the query is wrong, or we are not tagging our bugs properly. But at least now the URL in the Beta2 Wiki page goes *somewhere*
<valorie> shouldn't that be an LP link?
<valorie> I removed the old one prematurely
<valorie> maybe look at an old announcement?
<mparillo_> I think it is because no bugs are tagged kubuntu and are milestoned for 16.10. Do you know how to add a milestone?
<valorie> I think we need yofel for that specialized knowledge
<mparillo_> only a project owner, driver, series release manager or bug supervisor can target a bug or blueprint to a milestone: other people cannot nominate a chunk work for a milestone (https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/SeriesMilestonesReleases)
<valorie> right, he's got the title of release manager
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #48: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #56: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcddb/56/
<ahoneybun> soee: is the Person widget using the Desktop Settings icon for you in Neon?
<ahoneybun> just noticed that the unit conversion in krunner is fixed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #49: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #57: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcddb/57/
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/CAuwoWY
<ahoneybun> this is what I was talking about btw
<valorie> I'm not sure what they mean by "make the person accessible"?
<ahoneybun> well the icon is throwing me off
<ahoneybun> we have lots of "People" icons in Breeze
<ahoneybun> mm rebooted and had to restart plasma to get my second monitor back from black
<ahoneybun> I blame the NVIDIA card
<valorie> ooooo, my local fav. restaurant is finally open again
<valorie> ciao for now.....
#kubuntu-devel 2016-09-29
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #83: FAILURE in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #592: FAILURE in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/592/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #679: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/679/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #660: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/660/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #92: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapptemplate build #76: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapptemplate/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #273: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #156: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #157: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #91: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #110: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #169: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #50: FIXED in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #175: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #58: FIXED in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcddb/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #107: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/81/
<santa_> Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #58: FIXED
<santa_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04854XqcfCY
<tsimonq2> :DDDDDDDDDDD
<tsimonq2> valorie: GREEN
<santa_> but they are still things to do in that package
<santa_> tsimonq2: btw I made a small script in ka to create orig tarballs from git
<santa_> because I presume you are sometimes testing with sbuild things before pushing to kubuntu_unstable
<santa_> (like me, so I wrote the script to build the source and feed it into sbuild)
<tsimonq2> ooh
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> thanks santa_ :D
<santa_> tsimonq2: it's get-kci-tarball you must execute it inside the packaging git repository, you will get it in "../build-area", and then you can execute gbp-ppa, move to the build area and sbuild <whatever> file.dsc
<santa_> maybe there is a better wowrkflow to do this, but it's the first one I figured out today
<tsimonq2> awesome :)
<tsimonq2> santa_: now the real question is, did you check it twice?
 * tsimonq2 runs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #274: STILL FAILING in 9 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #176: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #170: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #140: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #265: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #264: UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/264/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo, santa_: looking into some of the regressions on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html , some of them are appdata -> metainfo and will most likely be fixed when we upload 16.04.3
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo, santa_: do we fix them now or do we have them overridden?
<tsimonq2> night o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #203: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #204: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #110: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapptemplate build #77: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapptemplate/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #111: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #111: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #88: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #87: STILL FAILING in 2 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #88: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #245: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #175: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #93: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/93/
<lordievader> Good morning.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #92: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #89: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #190: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/190/
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kscd/+bug/1600047
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1600047 in kscd (Ubuntu) "Please drop the dependency on libmusicbrainz3" [High,Confirmed]
<acheronuk> ^^^^ needs sorting even if we don't get apps in
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: yes, I saw that. I did wonder if we could just update say a few key apps. konsole, ark, dolphin etc. without breaking other parts of kde apps
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #176: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/176/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23250241/
<acheronuk> from ubuntu devel
<acheronuk> [10:00] <Mirv> acheronuk: it totally depends on how grumpy they are :) but yes, possible.
<acheronuk> [10:00] * marcusto_ (~marcustom@169-0-166-142.ip.afrihost.co.za) has joined
<acheronuk> [10:03] <Mirv> acheronuk: the more Kubuntu people can evaluate the situation yourselves the better - I mean, the autopkgtests are being run anyway and take days, the results should mean something. if it's mostly green, the red ones could be quickly glanced through to see if anything scary. if it's mostly red, then maybe there's something really problematic.
<acheronuk> [10:07] <acheronuk> Mirv: ok. not sure any of us who are available have a great deal of a clue how to decide what is serious on those or not, but I guess if a couple of days or so we can put a case together as best we can
<acheronuk> asking if the release team could be persuaded to do the same again ^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #213: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #191: STILL FAILING in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #108: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #49: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #50: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #99: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #103: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #214: STILL FAILING in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #241: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/241/
<ghostcube> https://www.agwa.name/blog/post/how_to_crash_systemd_in_one_tweet  just for the fun 
<clivejo> acheronuk: you about?
<acheronuk> clivejo: for a short while
<clivejo> still got Neon installed?
<acheronuk> on my laptop and in a VM
<clivejo> can  you apt install kdevelop please
<acheronuk> clivejo: yes. 
<acheronuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23250578/
<clivejo> does it install kdevelop-data
<acheronuk> yes, no errors
<clivejo> must be our outdated apps :(
<acheronuk> I will uninstall it, update Neon, then try again
<clivejo> its fine
<clivejo> know what the issue is
<clivejo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/kapptemplate contains the same file as kdevelop-data
<acheronuk> I still have kdevelop from blazes ppa updated to latest that seems ok
<acheronuk> oh. right
<clivejo> how to deal with that is another question :(
<acheronuk> what file?
<clivejo> trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kdevappwizard/templates/cmake_qt5guiapp.tar.bz2', which is also in package kapptemplate 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1
<acheronuk> ouch!
<clivejo> indeed
<acheronuk> presumably new apps don't clash...
<clivejo> nope
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/285157426/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.kapptemplate_4%3A16.04.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa60_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> not installed here
<acheronuk> hmm.....
<acheronuk> bbl, I'm afraid
 * clivejo is reading shadeslayer's dev meeting and runs away
<clivejo> ar archive containing a text file, control.tar and data.tar
<clivejo> :/
<acheronuk> clivejo: yep. that is what is actually inside the deb if you unpack it with an unpack app/util
<clivejo> cant say Ive ever felt the need to do that!
<acheronuk> I occasionally do that to to have a look at what was built
<clivejo> acheronuk you should do the meeting on my behalf!
<acheronuk> not really. I think we would just struggle in different areas.
<acheronuk> :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #275: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #158: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/158/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: link to shadeslayer's dev meeting? :O
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ack, let's do what we can ;)
<clivejo> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/16/%23kubuntu-devel.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #276: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/276/
<tsimonq2> ooh, fun bus reading
<tsimonq2> :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #159: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/159/
<shadeslayer> oh noes :(
<shadeslayer> I was so young and impressionable back then :
<shadeslayer> :P
<clivejo> back in the days this was fun!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And it'll be more funer again soon clivejo
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<clivejo> I hope so!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I've been working with Debian to see if we can get all of the up to date everything in Debian so when Z development cycle starts we just have to merge
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It'll be a lot more fun
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Because hopefully we can do all the work upstream until we can't sync again
<acheronuk> debian merges in git for 400+ packages. whoo!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I was thinking about that
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: I have links to yofels and fabo's -dev meetings as well I think... :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We should set up KCI to merge from the archive to kubuntu_yakkety_archive during *_merge
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Theoretically it's a simple job
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If we have working code for that, then all we would have to do is fix merge failures
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Which is typically my job anyways :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk thoughts? ^
<acheronuk> yes, I was thinking what to have for dinner
<clivejo> ditto
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Come on guys, give me SOMETHING! :P
<clivejo> @tsimonq2 as said before, Im not thinking about ZZ until it gets a name
<clivejo> we ahve more than enough problems to deal with in XX and YY
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie: how about you? :P
<acheronuk> spicy chicken stir-fry I think \o/ :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> santa_?
<shadeslayer> mmmmhh spicy
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/meeC6GCN/file_629.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ooooh
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: spicy :) ^^^
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> you don't want to mess with me on spicy though :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh? High tolerance or low shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> unless you want me pulling out the 2 whole boxes of chillies I have in my fridge
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: very high
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<shadeslayer> I actually found really good ones in the supermarket finally :D
 * acheronuk thinks it's dinner at shadeslayer's for all the team at some point
<shadeslayer> sure :P
<shadeslayer> when are you in Barcelona ? ;)
<acheronuk> maybe you should cook at akademy or some other conference/workshop then
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> shadeslayer: what do YOU think about my plan?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<acheronuk> see how much chilli Harald can stand.....
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> +1 acheronuk lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK I'm off o/
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> we did that already
<shadeslayer> he was dying after Ade and I put in lots of chilli
<acheronuk> oh. too late for that idea. damn
<acheronuk> clivejo: you like chilli?
<clivejo> nooooo
<clivejo> hate spice, heat or curry
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #104: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #100: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapptemplate build #78: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapptemplate/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #205: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #58: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #245: FAILURE in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #76: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #59: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #277: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #160: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #278: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #161: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/161/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #246: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/6/
<acheronuk> hmmm. I can no longer switch to a VT on YY. just all blank if I try, and monitor decides there is no output
<mamarley> acheronuk: Which GPU?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hmmmmmm
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Weird
<acheronuk> Nvidia
<mamarley> acheronuk: I don't have an NVIDIA system in front of me, but I can check when I get off work today.
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: you around?
<shadeslayer> yus
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: hey, this fix has already been okayed by multiple MOTUS/release team members, and I see that you're a MOTU. Could you please upload the fix detailed in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2016-September/000824.html ?
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: nobody has uploaded
 * tsimonq2 will pay beverage of choice :D
<shadeslayer> where are the other acks?
<tsimonq2> the email has the two people I worked with, and pitti also acked
<tsimonq2> (over IRC)
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: I'll look over it tomorrow if that's alright?
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: that's fine :)
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> let me put down a note
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: thank you :)
<acheronuk> mamarley: thanks. going to try the old 4.4 kernel for now. see if that helps
<tsimonq2> (only Lubuntu FTBFS left shadeslayer ;) )
<shadeslayer> heh :)
<tsimonq2> I wear many hats
<tsimonq2> not as much as him though: https://youtu.be/TwArZLW3wbQ
<tsimonq2> :P
<acheronuk> old kernel did not help :/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What PPAs?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What *exact* graphics card do you have?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Does it work with Neon?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Does it work with KDE on Debian?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Is everything fully migrated yet? That could be it.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> There's a lot of different variables there @acheronuk
<acheronuk> I know, and I'm going through some of them one by one
<mamarley> I can say that I just tried VT-switching on a fully up-to-date yakkety-proposed system (but with intel-drm-nightly kernel) and it worked.
<acheronuk> not desktop dependant, and it occurs on lxqt and xfce4
<soee> weee !!!!
<soee> "Seven years after Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II launched on Windows, the game is rolling out today to Linux along with Chaos Rising and Retribution. " :D
<soee> only 7 years ... :-)
<santa_> shadeslayer: I think we still need a couple of uploads for frameworks/plasma, are you available to do that?
<shadeslayer> maybe tomorrow
<shadeslayer> santa_: send me a link of what to upload and I'll see when I can fit them in
<shadeslayer> preferably with what changed
<santa_> shadeslayer: dsc + diff in a web server is ok?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<santa_> ok, I will set it up later, thanks!
<santa_> acheronuk: are you arenound?
<santa_> * around
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Who broke ark? :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Aaaaaha!
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 is joking
<santa_> indeed, tsimonq2 it's a test rebuild to test that the package is no longer buildable as it is
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Know how to fix that santa_?
<santa_> yes, but I would like to know external thing what triggered that
<santa_> also I have in my area 51 a test rebuild with the same results
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/ubuntu-exp3_status_not-built.html
<santa_> ↑ it was meant to be a rebuild to test my latest KA changes
<santa_> but obbiously the problem is not KA, but the packages themselves
<acheronuk> santa_: yes?
<santa_> acheronuk: I wanted to discuss the isse that simon mentioned yesterday, current situation: 1. I have re-uploaded ark as it is to the staging ppa, it's failing to build because the path of the xml metainfo changed 2. I still don't know what is triggering this
<santa_> the obvious "fix" would be changing the "*.install" files, but I would like to know what is triggering this first
<acheronuk> ECM sets the appdata path
<santa_> yeah
<santa_> that's something I'm checking, if it's extra-cmake-modules 5.24 VS 5.26
<acheronuk> that would be my 1st guess
<santa_> I'm building ark in my ppa (where it should get 5.24)
<acheronuk> santa_: https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=extra-cmake-modules.git&a=commit&h=5d10e167854af172b785b5d1f6b50baa09ddb87b
<acheronuk> https://www.kde.org/announcements/kde-frameworks-5.25.0.php
<acheronuk> "Appstream data changed its preferred location"
<santa_> acheronuk: thank you very very much
<santa_> wow
<santa_> ximion: ping?
<ximion> santa_: pong, eating right now, but write anyway
 * ximion will reply later
<santa_> since you are the author of appstream, this was changed in extra-cmake-modules https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=extra-cmake-modules.git&a=commit&h=5d10e167854af172b785b5d1f6b50baa09ddb87b
<santa_> this change wasn't in e-c-m 5.24 but it is in 5.26 (if I'm not mistaken)
<santa_> so my question is: let's say we have a package installing the metainfo file in the old location i.e. /usr/share/appdata/whatever.xml
<santa_> does this break your appstream thing? or it's just that /usr/share/metainfo is "better"/preferred over the old path?
<ximion> santa_: you will get a validator hint/warning, but the file will be processed
<ximion> it doesn't break things (would be bad if it did ^^)
<ximion> if you can, use the new location though
<santa_> allright
<santa_> so now, let me explain the situation here in kubuntu
<santa_> with the new extra-cmake-modules we are getting some regressions reported by britney
<santa_> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<santa_> we wanted to get fw 5.26 in yakkety
<santa_> but we may not be able to get apps 16.04.3 in
<santa_> so this is what I'm planning to do
<santa_> 1. fixing the install files of our current packaging in git for apps 16.04.3 so the location (old or new) won't trigger any ftbfs
<ximion> choose the new location please :)
<ximion> (will avoid unnecessary validator noise)
<ximion> if you do that, there will be no issue at all
<santa_> 2. if we can't get apps 16.04.3 as a *temporary* solution revert the change in e-c-m
<santa_> ximion: we will get there with time, it's just that the ubuntu freeze right now is very inconvenient
<santa_> the point 1. goes in that direction
<santa_> the point 2. goes in the opposite, but we will do that if it's *unavoidable*
<santa_> (only if it's unavoidable)
<santa_> I'm all for updating apps in yakety and go for the new location, of course
<ximion> santa_: depending on what's more effort, you could also apply the change in e-c-m as a patch to the older version and ensure the new location is always used
<ximion> but whatever you do, it won't break AppStream :)
<santa_> well, that's true
<ximion> with older app versions you might have less metadata, which isn't nice, but also not a blocker
<santa_> however if we patch 5.24 to use the new location we will make many apps fail to build
<santa_> so let's say we are allowed by the release team to upload a patched 5.24 e-c-m
<santa_> we would also need to upload a fair number of apps, because they would fail to build with the new location
<santa_> ximion: so that's it, I guess I will discuss it with the release team and we will see if we can avoid 2. (I want very much to aboid it), thank you very much for your advice
<santa_> acheronuk: I'm going to fix the apps, keep in mind that this invalidates the tarball you sent to potential sponsors
<acheronuk> santa_: ack
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So santa_
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> When I was training to be a ninja, a lot of the PRs I did was that transition
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I can help you if you want
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Or someone can just upload apps 16.04.3 already and we can just get that in first ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Because I think our packaging for that fixes it?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: we should prep apps
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: are you willing to upload apps tomorrow?
<shadeslayer> sure
<tsimonq2> thanks a bunch shadeslayer :D
<shadeslayer> np
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: so we have an uploader. let's get it prepped! :D
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: thankyou. for some reason I thought you were unable to do those
 * tsimonq2 hops into linode
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: gonna use my container to prep apps or someplace else?
<acheronuk> your container doesn't talk to launchpad api for some reason
<tsimonq2> oh?
<acheronuk> or it didn't before anyway
<santa_> keep in mind that we have to fix apps before uploading them, otherwise they are going to fail like ark
<acheronuk> santa_: indeed
<santa_> acheronuk, tsimonq2: do you want to collaborate with me in this effort?
<tsimonq2> we need to trigger a no-change rebuild of all packages in staging-apps so we know what needs to be fixed
<tsimonq2> santa_: totally, but in like 3 hours?
<santa_> we can be a bit faster
<tsimonq2> hm?
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/ubuntu-exp3_status_not-built.html
<tsimonq2> I'm home from school in 3 hours
<santa_> ↑ I already did so we have a list of some packages which are going to build
<santa_> so I can re-upload all apps to staging-kdeapps
<santa_> and at the same time fix the build failures reported by my build box, because it's going to be ahead of the official ppa
<santa_> .... or
<santa_> we can fix now the apps failing in my build box and re-upload to the staging ppa to check that everything is fine
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: can you enter keyring pw on your linode pls
<santa_> let me fix ark before anything so we have an example
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: argh, sorry
<tsimonq2> would if I could
<acheronuk> that is why I did the last lot of apps here on this machine
<tsimonq2> then do it there ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ark build #464: FAILURE in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ark/464/
 * tsimonq2 cracks whip
<tsimonq2> lol
<tsimonq2> more things o
<tsimonq2> *to fixz
<tsimonq2> *fix
<tsimonq2> argh lol
<santa_> yeah, we might break kubuntu_unstable but that can wait
<tsimonq2> ok
<santa_> right now it's very urgent to get the apps ready
<tsimonq2> I agree
<acheronuk> tsimonq2 santa: I am off to do things for 2-3 hrs at least shortly
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk: in KCI shouldn't somebody eventually bump the changelogs for All The Things?
<tsimonq2> cosas buenas acheronuk 
<santa_> tsimonq2: what you mean bump?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: they get bumped in line with the yakkety_archive
<acheronuk> so versioning will always be a bit behind at that +git*****
<tsimonq2> what if there is a delay between a release of KDE * and when we get it in the archive?
<tsimonq2> oh ok makes sense then
<acheronuk> we need 'stable' branch build really
<tsimonq2> yes we do
<tsimonq2> yes siree
 * acheronuk still ponders why he can't VT switch :/
<acheronuk> santa_: I will be back in 2-3 hrs, I hope? ok?
<tsimonq2> o/ acheronuk 
<santa_> acheronuk: I will fix some things in the meantime
<santa_> so, ok
<tsimonq2> santa_: I'll be gone for about the same amount of time in like 15 mins
<santa_> tsimonq2: ok, I will update you both with the progress done
<tsimonq2> thanks again santa_, we really appreciate it ;)
<acheronuk> santa_: are the apps that got sync'd from debian affected?
<santa_> acheronuk: maybe they were a couple, but wheter they are or not we will get everything fixed in git and ready to upload
<acheronuk> it skipped preparing those on the old upload script, which is why I asked
<acheronuk> damn. gotta go. o/
<valorie> santa_: this makes me so happy!
<valorie> thanks for making the ask so well in -release
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: are you even a little bit Irish?
<valorie> everybody is a little bit Irish
<valorie> at least on Saint Patrick's Day
 * clivejo rolls eyes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_dolphin build #468: FAILURE in 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_dolphin/468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kate build #790: FAILURE in 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kate/790/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: me and valorie are talking in a PM
<valorie> clivejo: he's threatening to visit you
<valorie> lol
<valorie> so watch out
<clivejo> who is?
<valorie> tsimonq2
<clivejo> that could be interesting
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> horrorific
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kiriki build #427: FAILURE in 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kiriki/427/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_konsole build #770: FAILURE in 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_konsole/770/
<clivejo> well considering he cant drive yet
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_picmi build #422: FAILURE in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_picmi/422/
<clivejo> and I live in the backside of nowhere
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_rocs build #554: FAILURE in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_rocs/554/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_umbrello build #84: FAILURE in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_umbrello/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_discover build #111: FAILURE in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_discover/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-sdk build #593: FAILURE in 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-sdk/593/
<tsimonq2> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<clivejo> tsimonq2: is that your doing?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: nope
 * tsimonq2 points at santa
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #51: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/51/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, santa_, clivejo: ¡Necesitamos preparar aplicaciónes ir a archivo rápidamente!
<santa_> * para subir al archivo rápidamente
<santa_> it's almost done, I think
<tsimonq2> whoops, my grammar isn't the best yet ;)
<santa_> at least the list of those which are failing to build with fw 5.26 for sure
<clivejo> I dont speak whatever you are speaking
<santa_> he said we need to prepare applications to upload them asap
<tsimonq2> clivejo: ¡Español!
<santa_> we got a few unexpected build failures
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #52: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #109: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/109/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, If anyone has a good environment to prepare them, go ahead. I sadly can't now until the morning.
<tsimonq2> what do I have to do to prepare them then?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #215: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/215/
<santa_> tsimonq2: I have to finish the fixes first
<santa_> it's almost done
<tsimonq2> ok let me know when
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/76/
<tsimonq2> santa_: how's it coming along?
<santa_> tsimonq2: so far very well
<tsimonq2> what's left?
<santa_> tsimonq2: plasma-desktop + check that the packages I uploaded build fine in the official staging ppa
<santa_> plasma-desktop is building here (it took a long time due to its epic memory usage when building certain *.cpp file)
<tsimonq2> oh ok
<santa_> once it finishes I'll push the change to git + upload to the official ppa
<valorie> hey santa, if you have a few mins, it would be cool to write an email to the -devel list so everyone knows what's going on
<tsimonq2> good idea valorie 
<tsimonq2> santa_: you got eyes on plasma-discover ?
<santa_> yes
<tsimonq2> cool
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #216: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #110: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/110/
<santa_> https://imagebin.ca/v/2wnNJ57Sqq1l
<santa_> plasma-desktop just a few minutes ago
<tsimonq2> santa_: getting kde-cli-tools migrated from Proposed has now become a LOT more urgent
<tsimonq2> santa_: comes with a security fix
<tsimonq2> santa_: please be superhero ;)
 * tsimonq2 is preparing a patch for Xenial
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @santa_, what is up with plasma-desktop?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-desktop build #867: FAILURE in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-desktop/867/
<santa_> tsimonq2: it fails to build like other because of the appstream data paths, so it's part of this "crusade" too
<tsimonq2> pl
<tsimonq2> *ok
<tsimonq2> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, LOL
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @santa_, makes sense
<tsimonq2> and we now have a security vulnerability to fix
<tsimonq2> in Xenial
#kubuntu-devel 2016-09-30
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ark build #465: STILL FAILING in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ark/465/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_discover build #112: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_discover/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_dolphin build #469: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_dolphin/469/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kate build #791: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kate/791/
<santa_> hmm, I have to rework some of the fixes and re-upload
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #84: FIXED in 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #593: FIXED in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/593/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kiriki build #428: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kiriki/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_konsole build #771: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_konsole/771/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-desktop build #868: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-desktop/868/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_picmi build #423: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_picmi/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-sdk build #594: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-sdk/594/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_rocs build #555: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_rocs/555/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_umbrello build #85: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_umbrello/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #680: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/680/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #661: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/661/
<tsimonq2> bug 1629145
<ubottu> bug 1629145 in kde-cli-tools (Ubuntu) "Fix CVE-2016-7787" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1629145
<tsimonq2> santa_, acheronuk, clivejo, yofel ^^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-sdk build #595: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-sdk/595/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #89: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-desktop build #869: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-desktop/869/
<valorie> that is awesome, tsimonq2
<valorie> I hope for quick action
<tsimonq2> me too :)
<tsimonq2> valorie: quick action, you called it! \o/
<valorie> weeee
<valorie> so you have to confirm you've built it and run it.....
<tsimonq2> yup
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #171: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #177: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #172: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #266: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #178: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kate build #792: STILL FAILING in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kate/792/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Did apps get done? Or what stage are they at?
<tsimonq2> ask santa_
<santa_> waiting to see kate
<santa_> I had to re-work a few fixes so it got a bit longer than expected
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> santa_: will it be ready for Rohan to upload in a few hours?
<santa_> yeeees
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> santa_: can you make sure kde-cli-tools is good to go right after that?
<tsimonq2> santa_: we have a CVE attached to it now, so it's urgent
<ahoneybun> mm did not know amarok handled podcasts 
<tsimonq2> mmmmmmmmmmmm well now you know
<santa_> tsimonq2: that depends on the release management of ubuntu, there are no shortcuts for that, anyway unstable versions aren't suposed to fix the security issues just the next day
<santa_> just go ahead fixing it in xenial, in yakkety might take more time
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #265: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/265/
<tsimonq2> well to fix the vulnerability all it has to do is migrate from proposed
<tsimonq2> the fix is in 5.7.5
<tsimonq2> so the faster it migrates, the better
<santa_> that was the case before that already
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> valorie: HA
<tsimonq2> valorie: look what was just fixed! :D
 * tsimonq2 uploads the fix to the backports repository
<tsimonq2> well I'll upload to staging first
<tsimonq2> then copy it over once it's done building
<tsimonq2> or whatever PPA works I guess...
<valorie> weeee
<tsimonq2> valorie: so it's now in Xenial! \o/
<tsimonq2> !info kde-cli-tools xenial-security
<ubottu> 'xenial-security' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed
<tsimonq2> !info kde-cli-tools xenial
<ubottu> kde-cli-tools (source: kde-cli-tools): tools to use KDE services from the command line. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 138 kB, installed size 680 kB
<tsimonq2> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<tsimonq2> this says it's published: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-cli-tools/4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1.1
<valorie> it's OK ubottu, you'll catch up
<tsimonq2> valorie: I'll send an email to kubuntu-users and kubuntu-devel once it's in backports
<tsimonq2> just informing them of the CVE and that it's patched
<tsimonq2> if that's OK with you?
<valorie> I'm not sure that backports is the right place
<valorie> shouldn't that be in security updates?
<tsimonq2> I mean *our* backports PPA
<tsimonq2> it's in xenial-security now
<tsimonq2> but I'm making sure we can hustle it in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports as well
<valorie> why?
<valorie> if it's in the security updates, everyone will get it automatically if they do security updates
<tsimonq2> because some people might use the backports PPA, and they won't get the fix that's in xenial-security because 5.6.5 > 5.5.5
<tsimonq2> nope
<valorie> ok
<tsimonq2> make sense?
<valorie> it does
<tsimonq2> awesome!
<valorie> however please write to kubuntu-devel about it
<tsimonq2> O
<tsimonq2> *I'm not crazy :P
<valorie> you can tell I don't know enough
<tsimonq2> yes I'll do that
<valorie> why are you up still, young man?
<tsimonq2> Geometry homework :(
<tsimonq2> got like 50 problems total
<tsimonq2> halfway done
<valorie> didn't you say you had 3 tests tomorrow?
<tsimonq2> correct
<acheronuk> geometry :)
<tsimonq2> if I'm to bed within the next hour I think I'll be fine
<tsimonq2> like I said this morning, School is Hard, Coffee is great
<tsimonq2> :P
<valorie> heh
<tsimonq2> and weekend soon! \o/
<tsimonq2> I get to sleep in
<tsimonq2> well deserved sleep, I'd say
<acheronuk> or seep at random times
<acheronuk> sleep
<tsimonq2> like what I did over the summer
<tsimonq2> my 8 am to 5 pm sleep schedule... :P
<acheronuk> that was hard to keep track of
<tsimonq2> AND valorie I got a short but worthwhile mention on the Ubuntu Podcast :D
<valorie> :-)
 * acheronuk goes for coffee
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: what time is it by you young man?!?!?!? you should be in bed! it's past your 8 PM bedtime... :P
 * tsimonq2 runs
<valorie> lol
<acheronuk> 5am
<tsimonq2> O________O
<acheronuk> woke up. could not get back to sleep
<valorie> that sucks, rik
<tsimonq2> +1 valorie 
<acheronuk> It happens. I know not to fight it when it does. coffee helps :)
<tsimonq2> YES IT DOES :D
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, valorie: how does this look? https://paste.kde.org/ptaxfcqrl
<tsimonq2> I'll send in about 30 minutes unless y'all object ;)
<valorie> sounds good to me
<acheronuk> seems to do the job :)
<tsimonq2> ok cool :)
<tsimonq2> WOW
<tsimonq2> that was the first time I did THAT
<valorie> what?
<tsimonq2> I followed the CVE from being announced to it being uploaded :D
<tsimonq2> cosas buenas!
<valorie> good work Simon
<tsimonq2> and all done when I'm sleep deprived and have 3 tests in the morning
<tsimonq2> loooool
<valorie> dork, send your email and go to bed!
<tsimonq2> sent lol
<tsimonq2> valorie: night
<tsimonq2> o//
<valorie> niters
<acheronuk> night Simon
<acheronuk> I shall now scare myself by reading Phil's -dev meeting! https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/07/29/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t21:06
<valorie> good one!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-desktop build #870: STILL FAILING in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-desktop/870/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #246: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #90: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #37: STILL FAILING in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #94: STILL FAILING in 1 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #95: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/95/
<acheronuk> santa_: do you need me to do anything with building apps? I assume you have the sources handled your end?
<santa_> acheronuk: yes, only the plasma-desktop package is missing
<acheronuk> santa_: so you can put those somewhere for Rohan to grab?
<acheronuk> santa_: have you slept!
<santa_> acheronuk: already done except for plasma-desktop http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/sponsor/
 * acheronuk wishes he still had acces to university servers!
<acheronuk> great :)
<santa_> that's actually my "server"
<santa_> but they allowed me to put it there
<acheronuk> s/servers/network access
<acheronuk> ^^^ to be more precise
<acheronuk> and/or webspace
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-desktop build #871: STILL FAILING in 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-desktop/871/
<santa_> that's the thing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #162: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #279: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #163: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #280: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #38: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #164: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/164/
<mparillo> I saw the e-mail on CVE-2016-7787. It mentions kdesu. Most of our docs specify kdesudo. Are both affected?
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2016-7787)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ark build #466: FIXED in 1 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ark/466/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #57: STILL FAILING in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #42: STILL FAILING in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #242: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_konsole build #772: FIXED in 1 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_konsole/772/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/125/
<acheronuk> mamarley: still no VTs with Nvidia. fine with nouveau, but I can't use that as it's too buggy/slow
<mamarley> acheronuk: Sorry. VTs are working here on a GTX 970 with 370.28.  What driver version do you have?
<mamarley> (And sorry I forgot to test yesterday.  There was an ~emergency at work so I spent most of the afternoon working.)
<acheronuk> 370.28 as well
<mamarley> That's odd.
<acheronuk> It certainly is!
<mamarley> acheronuk: Does your configuration have Optimus?  If not, there is one more thing you could try.
<acheronuk> nope. no optimus
<acheronuk> mamarley: I have to run. I'll test whatever you suggest later :)
<mamarley> You could try editing /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf, changing "options nvidia_370_drm modeset=0" to "options nvidia_370_drm modeset=1", running "sudo update-initramfs -u", and rebooting.  I have that enabled on my system, so it may be making a difference.
<santa_> I will be afk for a few hours
<santa_> acheronuk: if rohan appears please just give him the link: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/sponsor/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #58: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #168: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #43: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/43/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> mparillo: correct
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: around?
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: In a meeting right now
<tsimonq2> ok shadeslayer :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tsimonq2> o/ BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hey tsimonq2
<clivejo> A meeting on a Friday, thats mean!
<tsimonq2> naw it will mean you're more laid back than before ;)
<tsimonq2> clivejo: because you aren't going to freak out, right? :P
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> unless its a meeting to plan your weekend, then its fine!
<tsimonq2> yeah lol
<tsimonq2> so clivejo and CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, you see the CVE I got fixed? :D
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Nope
<tsimonq2> I convinced somebody to sponsor an upload to xenial-security :P
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Well you do have a knack at grinding people down :p
<tsimonq2> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Sorry that was mean! I meant convincing people
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> and yes, I read it here and also on the mail list, it was hard not to miss :P
<tsimonq2> hehehehehehe ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> *kicks and throws stuff around*
<tsimonq2> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> kmail is playing silly beggers
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #141: FAILURE in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #58: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #51: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #101: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #105: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/105/
<acheronuk> mamarley: I though modesetting was still WIP. I shall try that later
<BluesKaj> is plasma 5.8 in the ppas?
<BluesKaj> #kde  chat says it's released
<BluesKaj> hey marco-parillo
<marco-parillo> Good morning, BluesKaj 
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: not yet. someone may decide to give 5.8 a go and put it somewhere, but it's not a priority while we are trying to get YY finalised with a stable 5.7.5
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, right , thanks
<acheronuk> + with it's Fibonacci release date schedule, 5.8.1 and 5.8.2 bugfixes will come very quickly, so I guess they will be ones to really get stuck in to
<BluesKaj> well, I'm waiting patiently since my desktop is 95% below the panel and the kmenu and widget menu are hidden down there too on YY
<marco-parillo> Funny that I was able to get a desktop from the Beta2 ISO on real HW, but not in a VM.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #52: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #59: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #142: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #102: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #106: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/84/
<jimarvan> hello
<jimarvan> how is it going guys?
<acheronuk> mamarley: no effect on options nvidia_370_drm modeset=1
<mamarley> Sorry :(
<acheronuk> mamarley: no problem. I'm just bemused as to what has changed to make this happen
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> shadeslayer: around?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, nope
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: I'll be back on Mondau
<shadeslayer> *Monday
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: so no chance of apps being uploaded? we understand if you are busy and appreciate what you have already done
<shadeslayer> I have no link for apps?
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/sponsor/
<shadeslayer> downloading
<shadeslayer> will upload
<shadeslayer> but won't be around till monday to sponsor fixes
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: thank you. you have done a huge amount already, so we can find a way I'm sure if required :)
<acheronuk> santa_: is the plasma there a must as well?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What about hardinfo shadeslayer?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Please?
<shadeslayer> I haven't had the time :(
<shadeslayer> sorry
<acheronuk> plasma and kio are required fixes as well afaik
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: hardinfo?
<acheronuk> ohh... lubuntu?
<tsimonq2> yeah acheronuk 
<shadeslayer> argh
<shadeslayer> gpg agent not working
<acheronuk> :( PITA if it doesn't
<shadeslayer> owing to the fact that I cant get gpg-agent to work, I can't upload apps :(
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: thanks for trying
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: I've used a different tool
<shadeslayer> which does work
<shadeslayer> signing and uploading
<acheronuk> ooh.. I'll ask you to explain that other tool sometime when you have more time
<acheronuk> gpg-agent normally works here, but occasionally falls over and is a pain to get working again
<shadeslayer> eval $(keychain --eval --quiet --agents gpg,ssh)
<shadeslayer> uploading at the speed of light
<shadeslayer> literally
<acheronuk> hmmm.. I use that for ssh. maybe I should use for gpg as well
<shadeslayer> watch out for things landing
 * shadeslayer out
<acheronuk> fibre :)
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: thank you more times than we can count :D
<shadeslayer> please co ordinate with -release
<shadeslayer> yw
<shadeslayer> and someone plz get kubuntu dev :P
<shadeslayer> so that you're not blocked on me
<acheronuk> clivejo: has his meeting on Monday
<shadeslayer> perfect
<shadeslayer> bye :)
<acheronuk> 8pm UK time
<acheronuk> bye :)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: now infinity knows it's our fault :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I think he would have worked it out! :P
<santa_> good evening
<santa_> so what is uploaded and what's not?
<santa_> ah, ok apps are in
<acheronuk> not kio or plasma as far as I can see
<acheronuk> maybe we can bribe a motu for that
<santa_> ok, that's already very good
<acheronuk> or Scarlett if she has some time this weeked
<santa_> because isolated fixes can be given to almost any random person with upload permissions
<acheronuk> true
<santa_> acheronuk: so I guess I should pause the kci before pushing the git changes of apps, shouldn't I?
<acheronuk> santa_: yes. although, with all the linode executors I don't thinks it's as critical an issue as it used to be. but on 200 repos, better be safe
<santa_> ok, thats done here, if I'm not mistaken
<santa_> how do I resume it once the changes are pushed?
<acheronuk> mgmt_pause_integration
<acheronuk> abort that job
<santa_> ah, ok in the same place
<santa_> with "here" above I meant http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/
<acheronuk> yep
<acheronuk> trigger build for that and it will pause until you abort the job
<santa_> oh, I don't have permissions to do that on jenkins apparently
<acheronuk> oh. It even has instructions. hadn't noticed that before
<acheronuk> santa_: login ticking ninja in the credentials
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #146 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<santa_> thank you
<acheronuk> great :)
<santa_> btw, I realized the other day there is a git-push-all script
<santa_> which checks that the kci is paused
<santa_> so I think we should use that script for pushing rather than doing do-all git push manually
<acheronuk> hmm. somehow I had missed that :/
<santa_> me too, philip made it so I wasn't aware of its existence
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdenetwork-filesharing build #205: FAILURE in 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdenetwork-filesharing/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kiriki build #429: STILL FAILING in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kiriki/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_rocs build #556: STILL FAILING in 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_rocs/556/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #146: ABORTED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/146/
<santa_> ok, pushed all apps changes to git and restored kci
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_umbrello build #86: STILL FAILING in 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_umbrello/86/
<acheronuk> ok. bbl
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #594: FAILURE in 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/594/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kate build #793: STILL FAILING in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kate/793/
<valorie> weeee
 * clivejo kicks stuff
<valorie> I hope we're getting to the final stretch in getting YY out the door
<valorie> clivejo: did you see acheronuk's link last night?
<clivejo> about?
<valorie> to Philip's KD meeting
<valorie> oooo, the good old days
<valorie> before I was here
<acheronuk> valorie: I gave clive links to Rohan's, Phils, and another one
<clivejo> yeah I read them
<valorie> oh cool
<clivejo> scared me
<acheronuk> fabo's https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/16/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t17:04
<valorie> notice how nobody knows all the answers
<valorie> and that's OK?
<acheronuk> being able to admit it, and knowing where to go for help getting them is more important
<valorie> also, I think it's worthwhile for you to invite as many "old timers" to your meeting as you can manage, personally
<valorie> because they will be your circle of support
<acheronuk> and maybe temper Harold's tricky questions.....
<valorie> he works hard to trip everyone up!
<clivejo> hes mean
<clivejo> and enjoys it
<valorie> yup, which is why we love him
<valorie> mean in the nicest possible, polite way
<valorie> so Austrian!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_dolphin build #470: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_dolphin/470/
<clivejo> thanks for queuing up KCI BTW!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/78/
<valorie> wow, that fabo meet was short
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/83/
<acheronuk> less than 30 mins!
<valorie> I think he was uber-ready
<valorie> I never met him
<valorie> :(
<clivejo> looks like he was a DD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_picmi build #424: STILL FAILING in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_picmi/424/
<clivejo> Could not find a configuration file for package "KF5GAPI" that is
<clivejo>   compatible with requested version "5.3.1".
<valorie> in any case, he like the others should be invited personally to your meet, clivejo
<clivejo> I was thinking the smaller the better
<clivejo> just me asking myself questions
<clivejo> that would be best
<valorie> no, you want as much support as possible
<valorie> since none of us but Phil knows exactly what you are stepping into
<valorie> the KD meet isn't like a pass/fail to get into Uni or something
<valorie> it's more like birth
<valorie> lol
<valorie> you want lots of midwives
<clivejo> you mean vulchers
<clivejo> all picking at me!
<valorie> I don't
<valorie> and they are not!
<valorie> vultures indeed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgapi build #1: ABORTED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgapi/1/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So if I attend clivejo's developer meeting, can I ask questions too?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #258: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #178: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #38: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/38/
<clivejo> no, your banned
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/72/
<tsimonq2> and I'm serious too
<tsimonq2> I want to grill clivejo :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #51: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/51/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Argh
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie?!?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<acheronuk> what's the IRC ignore command again clivejo?
<tsimonq2> why?!? :(
<valorie> I don't believe you can ask questions, no
<valorie> that is for the other Developers to do
<valorie> since they are the ones to vote
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: just a jest
<valorie> you can grill him in advance, tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> valorie: but what if I want to do it during the meeting? :P
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ack
<valorie> tsimonq2: let's not gum up the meeting for clivejo
<valorie> it's already stressful!
<tsimonq2> valorie: and think about it. while the Kubuntu developers are the ones approving him, I have more basic knowledge of things. sometimes we need to keep the basics in mind, right?
<valorie> gosh, my husband is blowing stuff off the roof and I'm coughing up a storm
<valorie> we always have to keep the basics in mind
<valorie> for sure
<valorie> but a membership meeting and a KD meet are different
<tsimonq2> so therefore if I ask basic questions, while it still won't be as intense as the other questions, it will be questions he might not have thought about before
<valorie> but it will draw it out
<tsimonq2> I mean it's totally up to you guys, but I think it would be beneficial
<valorie> the KDs will zero in on the issues important to the job
<tsimonq2> fine I'll make Harald ask them for me :P
<valorie> tsimonq2: what you are talking about (I think) are things that should be in our packaging guide
<tsimonq2> not really 
<tsimonq2> I'll PM you what I have in mind
<valorie> whereas the issues ahead of a KD have to do with intra-ubuntu stuff
<valorie> ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #179: STILL FAILING in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #173: STILL FAILING in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/69/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: ping
<clivejo> tsimonq2: you pong
<tsimonq2> clivejo: have you ever fixed a CVE?
<clivejo> no
<clivejo> but I have fixed a Citroën 2CV
<tsimonq2> lol clivejo 
<tsimonq2> clivejo: in my honest opinion, learning how to successfully fix a CVE (like I did last night) is needed to become a Kubuntu Developer
<tsimonq2> clivejo: it has it's own special process, and while it may not be strengthening your packaging skills, it's certainly learning more Ubuntu processes
<tsimonq2> clivejo: because what if one day you're the only one around and every one is on vacation? then, a security vulnerability gets announced. You'll need to know how to fix it, right?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: also if you ever plan on becoming a MOTU experience with that is needed
<clivejo> hold your horses!
<clivejo> MOTU noooooo
<tsimonq2> clivejo: so I guess you'll have to poke a MOTU every single time a new package needs to get uploaded?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Kubuntu's packageset doesn't cover everything that might need to be patched one day :P
 * tsimonq2 runs
<tsimonq2> but I digress
<tsimonq2> clivejo: please study up on bug 1629145
<ubottu> bug 1629145 in kde-cli-tools (Ubuntu) "Fix CVE-2016-7787" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1629145
<tsimonq2> (my suggestion)
<tsimonq2> clivejo: now that I said something, a Kubuntu Developer might ask you about it in the meeting, right? ;)
<clivejo> I doubt it
<tsimonq2> oh? how do you know a Kubuntu developer reading logs!!! isn't reading this?
<tsimonq2> (do this to me when I apply to be a Kubuntu developer :P)
<tsimonq2> hey acheronuk, we should read over Core Dev meetings :D
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I hear they do the same type of grilling
<clivejo> tsimonq2: what are the purpose of symbol files?
<valorie> it would be lovely to have a core dev as part of the team
<tsimonq2> clivejo: see, *I* am not applying yet. I
<tsimonq2> *I'm not a symbols master yet
<tsimonq2> I won't apply 'til I am :P
<valorie> you've not been asked to yet!
<valorie> but I think you are making good progress
<tsimonq2> then why did clivejo ask me questions? :P
<tsimonq2> < clivejo> tsimonq2: what are the purpose of symbol files?
<valorie> I"m not the one who makes that determination, though
<clivejo> Im researching
<clivejo> Im asking you for your understanding
<tsimonq2> well I don't understand yet, Clive
<clivejo> grrrr
<clivejo> I hate packaging
<tsimonq2> :O
<clivejo> dependency loops of doom
<valorie> heh
<valorie> define packaging: dependency loops of doom
<valorie> sounds fun!
<acheronuk> no. not fun
<tsimonq2> come on guys. I ENJOY packaging.
<acheronuk> have you been on the coffee again?
<tsimonq2> nope
<tsimonq2> I'm not on coffee right now
<tsimonq2> I need coffee though...
<acheronuk> for ours sakes, don't :P
<clivejo> valorie: This is an example of a dependency loop of doom - http://weegie.edinburghlinux.co.uk/~jr/tmp/PIM.png
<tsimonq2> valorie: wait a minute, since core devs are technically Kubuntu Developers, ANY of them could pop in at any time and grill? XD
<clivejo> no matter what you package, you are doomed
<valorie> sure, because it will change underneath you
<clivejo> what comes first, hen or the egg
<acheronuk> clivejo: that is out of date. they've split many of those packages into more pieces!
<valorie> that right there is terribly sad
<clivejo> I know
<clivejo> but its the only visual example of the spaghetti mess that is KDE PIM
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: how is the slit of kdepim you were doing coming on?
<acheronuk> *split
<tsimonq2> omg I completely forgot about that /o\
 * tsimonq2 puts that on top of the TODO list
 * clivejo face palms
<clivejo> thats that task blown out of the water
<clivejo> also hate PIM version numbers
<tsimonq2> clivejo: did I also mention that as soon as you become a Kubuntu Developer you'll be our GOTO for having your name on hundreds of packages? :P
 * tsimonq2 runs
<clivejo> what does version 5.2.80 mean anyways
<clivejo> tsimonq2: Im well aware of that
<tsimonq2> lol
<clivejo> its top of my "dont do it" list
<tsimonq2> HAH
<clivejo> aka cons
<clivejo> LP is on a go slow again
<valorie> poor thing, it's been working so hard
<valorie> now it needs lunch
<tsimonq2> valorie: no, it needs Yakkety to be over already
<valorie> after lunch!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgapi build #2: FAILURE in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgapi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #179: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #52: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #174: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #180: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #39: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/198/
<acheronuk> 1st apps package accepted = marble.... good start! https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/marble/4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1/+build/10975056
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #259: STILL FAILING in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kate build #184: FIXED in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kate/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #247: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgapi build #3: FIXED in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgapi/3/
<tsimonq2> lol
<valorie> and green!
<acheronuk> a couple more accepted....
<clivejo> failed on symbols?
<clivejo> ppc64el build :/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: what did?
<acheronuk> and arm64 and s390x
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: what did?
<acheronuk> marble
<tsimonq2> O_____O
<acheronuk> some of those architectures do weird things making new symbols be emitted. maybe santa_ can explain why?
<acheronuk> at least most of it is optionals, so can be ignored. 
<acheronuk> presumably all problems will show up on here again http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/#kubuntu
<acheronuk> \o/ https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/baloo-widgets5/4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: someone should send an email to kubuntu-devel and kubuntu-users highlighting our recent work with our fine bos grunniens ;)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: why are the last two words in that sentence complete gibberish?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #59: STILL FAILING in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/59/
<clivejo> Im finding a lot of what Simon says recently to be complete gibberish
<tsimonq2> clivejo: shut up :P
<acheronuk> ^^ +1
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Google it
<acheronuk> +1 to clive's comment
<acheronuk> lol
<acheronuk> at least it's not something about pizza
<acheronuk> but to answer Simon's question, let's please wait and see if the Yak is going to be alive and kicking first. or send quietly to the abattoir
<tsimonq2> The yak (Bos grunniens and Bos mutus) is a long-haired bovid found throughout the Himalaya region of southern Central Asia, the Tibetan Plateau and as far north as Mongolia and Russia. Most yaks are domesticated Bos grunniens. There is also a small, vulnerable population of wild yaks, Bos mutus.\
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: lol?
<acheronuk> Yak sausages.... hmmm...
<acheronuk> Yak curry?
<clivejo> !en tsimonq2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about en tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> !ping | clivejo 
<ubottu> clivejo: pong!
<tsimonq2> lol
<acheronuk> eve ubottu is admitting nothing!
<acheronuk> even
<tsimonq2> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<clivejo> !es tsimonq2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es tsimonq2
<clivejo> stupid bot
<tsimonq2> !es | tsimonq2 
<ubottu> tsimonq2, please see my private message
<tsimonq2> THAT is how you do it
<tsimonq2>  ~ubottu@ubuntu/bot/ubottu (freenode)                                                                                                                        
<tsimonq2> 06:01:08 PM -!- Irssi: Starting query in freenode with ubottu
<tsimonq2> 06:01:08 PM <ubottu> (In the future, please use a private message to investigate) En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca 
<tsimonq2>                      ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<clivejo> !en | tsimonq2
<ubottu> tsimonq2: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tsimonq2> lol
<clivejo> !night | tsimonq2
<ubottu> tsimonq2: It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<clivejo> so keep it down and stop pinging people!
<clivejo> noisy little monkey
<tsimonq2> lol
 * clivejo goes to bed and unplugs speakers
 * clivejo puts phone on silient
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 💤💤💤
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #44: STILL FAILING in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/44/
<valorie> niters you two
<tsimonq2> valorie: so you know how we have the bot in #ubuntu-release? what if I told you we could get that in here, but filtered for the Kubuntu stuff.
<valorie> hmmm
<tsimonq2> valorie: in my honest opinion, it would be INCREDIBLY useful for all of us. It would have package uploads as shown in #ubuntu-release and when images are spun up or marked as ready
<valorie> please write to the -devel list
<valorie> some people don't like the noise
<valorie> my opinion is that if you don't like the noise, it is easily /ignored
<tsimonq2> well what about all the CI notices in here?
<valorie> some people hate them
<valorie> again, I suggest /ignore
<valorie> same with the teleirc bot
<valorie> no reason to live with noise you don't like
<valorie> but I like all of 'em
<tsimonq2> but they know how to filter them, right? so it wouldn't be a major problem if we got queuebot in here?
<valorie> like I said, please write to the list
<valorie> I don't own this channel
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> will do
<valorie> it's our common office-space IMO
<tsimonq2> yeah
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #45: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #60: STILL FAILING in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #60: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #77: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #61: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #78: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/78/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-10-01
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_discover build #113: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_discover/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_dolphin build #471: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_dolphin/471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kate build #794: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kate/794/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdenetwork-filesharing build #206: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdenetwork-filesharing/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #595: FIXED in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/595/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kiriki build #430: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kiriki/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_picmi build #425: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_picmi/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-desktop build #872: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-desktop/872/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-sdk build #596: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-sdk/596/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_rocs build #557: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_rocs/557/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_umbrello build #87: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_umbrello/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #681: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/681/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #596: FAILURE in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/596/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #662: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/662/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #165: FAILURE in 9 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #281: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #166: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/8/
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> (Photo, 1280x723) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/7bdYK4Kr/file_640.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Just arrived
<tsimonq2> valorie: can haz some? :D
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> yes, I'll write to -devel about it
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> either people can pay me or Kubuntu can pay me and I'll send for free
<tsimonq2> ok cool
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #247: STILL FAILING in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #181: STILL FAILING in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #175: STILL FAILING in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/74/
 * tsimonq2 read #ubuntu-release
<valorie> I'll send the comments to -devel unless you want to, tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> please do so valorie 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #176: STILL FAILING in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #182: STILL FAILING in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #282: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #267: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/267/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That was fast
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #258: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #183: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #177: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/177/
<valorie> what was fast, ahoneybun?
<ahoneybun> the stickers
<valorie> yes, they are fast and good
<valorie> I didn't see a way to save much money by going slower
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #266: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #178: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #184: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #248: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-runtime build #489: FAILURE in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-runtime/489/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #217: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #53: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #54: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/54/
<acheronuk> santa_ so far 28 packages rejected by the release team https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+queue?queue_state=4
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #218: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #35: STILL FAILING in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #111: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #243: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/243/
<acheronuk> many rejects are because the source has not changed. KDE just re-spun tarballs with new version numbers for much of the non ported things in 16.04
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #36: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #248: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #32: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #112: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/112/
<soee> uhm interesting https://aelog.org/kio-gdrive-released/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Soee it need updated gapi and apps to work
<acheronuk> santa_: please read the log or whatever of #ubuntu-release to see some of the issues 
<soee> clivejo: but it is ice to see we have such stuff :)
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I guess
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @soee, I saw that. may give it a spin
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Rik - https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/yakkety/+packages
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> That's why I was building libkgapi on KCI yesterdat
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> But its not instsllable according to the kio-gdrive build log
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ah. right
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Need to try installing that -dev package and get more info on why it won't install!
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Rik do you have a VM you could use for that?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #103: STILL FAILING in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #33: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/33/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> what is it called exactly?
<acheronuk> clivejo: libkf5gapi-dev just installed ok in a pbuilder chroot with the KCI repos added
<clivejo> but wont install with just yakkety archive
<clivejo> needs updated PIM components
<clivejo>  libkf5gapi-dev : Depends: libkf5calendarcore-dev (>= 4.81.0~) but it is not going to be installed
<clivejo>                   Depends: libkf5contacts-dev (>= 4.91.0~) but it is not going to be installed
<acheronuk> clivejo: those are the ones from the split of kdepimlibs into 3 new repos for applications 16.08 I think?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> yup
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> therefore we need apps 16.08 in yakkety for it to work :)
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> happy days
<acheronuk> backport again :/
<acheronuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseSchedule
 * clivejo sings *what will we do with the drunken sailor*
<acheronuk>  October 6th = FinalFreeze,
<acheronuk> so little time.....
<clivejo> FFS
<clivejo>   The following configuration files were considered but not accepted:
<clivejo>     /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/Qt5Keychain/Qt5KeychainConfig.cmake, version: 0.5.0
<clivejo> everything in yakkety is too old!
<soee> :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #104: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #107: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #108: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/108/
<acheronuk> everything in yakkety is slightly screwed :(
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<soee> hho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<ejat> hi
<ejat> The following packages have been kept back:
<ejat>   akonadi-backend-mysql akonadi-server libkf5akonadiagentbase5 libkf5akonadicore-bin libkf5akonadicore5 libkf5akonadiprivate5 libkf5akonadiwidgets5
<ejat>   libkf5kdgantt2-5
<ejat> can i force to install all of them ? 
<ejat> anyone can advise me ?
<valorie> rather calm in here this morning!
<ahoneybun> wow 142 updates
<valorie> 107 for me
<tsimonq2> 204 on my Debian KDE install
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo, santa_, yofel: why do we still have packages for EOL releases in Backports?
<valorie> examples, tsimonq2?
<tsimonq2> valorie: 218 results - https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=wily
<valorie> those do need cleaning out indeed
<tsimonq2> valorie: you think I still need to check with the others to clean that out?
<valorie> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<valorie> no
<valorie> we're far beyond July 28, 2016
<valorie> it was overlooked I assume
<tsimonq2> ok so I'll clean it out
<valorie> feel free to run searches on the rest of 'em and clean any others out as well
<tsimonq2> !info firefox yakkety
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 48.0+build2-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 46753 kB, installed size 110732 kB
<tsimonq2> :/
<valorie> too old, or what?
<tsimonq2> valorie: 49 is in proposed
<tsimonq2> valorie: in the Kubuntu packageset, needs to migrate
<valorie> I'm not sure what that means
<valorie> "needs to migrate"
<tsimonq2> valorie: ...from proposed
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: is that a problem?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: firefox needs to migrate from proposed, yes
<acheronuk> I'm sure the ubuntu mozilla team are on it
<tsimonq2> yeah me too
<valorie> oh that makes sense
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: goal: fix ALL the packages on http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/#kubuntu
<tsimonq2> (before Yakkety)
<valorie> because we provide it, but don't work on it
<tsimonq2> yeah 
<acheronuk> I'm using the beta from https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next
<tsimonq2> I use Chrome
<acheronuk> and the FF dev version direct from mozilla
<acheronuk> I will fall back to Chrome if needed, but not overly keen
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: you gonna fix caligra or should I? ;)
<valorie> I use chromium and fall back to FF
<tsimonq2> !info caligra yakkety-proposed
<ubottu> Package caligra does not exist in yakkety-proposed
<tsimonq2> !info calligra yakkety-proposed
<ubottu> Package calligra does not exist in yakkety-proposed
<tsimonq2> :/
<acheronuk> each to their own with browsers
<tsimonq2> yup
 * acheronuk pours a large glass of something nice
<tsimonq2> clivejo: you were updating Calligra?
<tsimonq2> !info calligra
<ubottu> calligra (source: calligra): extensive productivity and creative suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.9.7-0ubuntu16 (yakkety), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB
<clivejo> was I?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: bug 538098
<ubottu> bug 537977 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu Lucid) "duplicate for #538098 display a mute icon until volume is changed since update" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537977
<tsimonq2> :/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: bug 1538098
<ubottu> bug 1538098 in calligra (Ubuntu) "Please update Calligra to 2.9.10" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1538098
<tsimonq2> that ^^^^^^^^^^
<valorie> we're behind, boo
<clivejo> I guess there was something worng with my packaging :/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: no, you just need to do it correctly@
<tsimonq2> s/@/!/
<valorie> was it rejected?
<tsimonq2> no, nobody bother
<valorie> I've heard it is a beast
<tsimonq2> *bothered
<valorie> ?
<valorie> I'm confused
<valorie> clive built it but it wasn't uploaded?
<tsimonq2> well think about it, if it doesn't follow the right process, why should somebody bother?
 * clivejo got fed up having to beg for sponsor to upload
<wxl> beware the wrath of tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> he needs to put a debdiff and subscribe ~ubuntu-sponsors
<tsimonq2> and even then, 2.9.11 was released, I think
<valorie> calligra was mentioned in #ubuntu-release recently
<tsimonq2> really?
<valorie> [23:37] <xnox> slangasek, with another stab at calligra and a few demotions to proposed it can be done.
<valorie> yesterday
<tsimonq2> if anybody wants to listen to me rant at wxl about packaging, here: https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/djf4gawsmbgqdi557mmz4t4ykae
<clivejo> I havent looked at calligra in a long time
<clivejo> the versions in my PPA got uploaded on 2015-12-11
<valorie> woah
<clivejo> I guess thats whats still in use on my system
<valorie> not sure I have it installed tbh
<clivejo> I even backported it to Viviv
<clivejo> Vivid
<clivejo> wasnt I nice
<valorie> nice
<valorie> I have no vivid machines
<valorie> you are nice, yes
<clivejo> krita has been split off since that last release
<valorie> oh my, we're a bit behind then
<wxl> moved to  https://hangouts.google.com/call/yghxsmgmkvattkhhe7xxkzwkxue
<wxl> note it's recorded
<wxl> should have a youtube link soon (i think)
<tsimonq2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGpmZb0XW0U
<tsimonq2> there
<valorie> I can catch up later then, good
<valorie> busy right now
<acheronuk> I'm a little bit too 'tired and emotional' now for that
<valorie> acheronuk: {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
 * valorie sneaks a lil caffeine into the beverage
<clivejo> tsimonq2: debian have team ownership too
<acheronuk> valorie: LOL. guess you don't know the phrase https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tired_and_emotional
<valorie> I've heard it, yes!
<valorie> are you 'not quite yourself'?
<valorie> lol
<acheronuk> quite likely
<tsimonq2> !info hello
<ubottu> hello (source: hello): example package based on GNU hello. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10-1 (yakkety), package size 26 kB, installed size 104 kB
<wxl> oh hello
<acheronuk> !info qbrew
<ubottu> qbrew (source: qbrew): Homebrewer's recipe calculator. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.1-6 (yakkety), package size 340 kB, installed size 1112 kB
<valorie> !
<wxl> ?
<valorie> heh, my son brews
<valorie> sometimes
<valorie> very good beer
 * valorie has hop vines in the backyard
<wxl> hip hop vines?
<acheronuk> !info brewtarget
<ubottu> brewtarget (source: brewtarget): GUI beer brewing software. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1 (yakkety), package size 2451 kB, installed size 7002 kB
<valorie> I'm not much of a hip hop fan
<wxl> there's a lot of terrible hip hop. there's also some pretty transcendental stuff
<valorie> besides my homeboy Sir Mix-a-lot
<wxl> XD
<valorie> who lives about 3 miles from me
<wxl> cool
<wxl> you know him personally?
<valorie> nope
<wxl> aw too bad
<wxl> he's got some relatively new stuff that's actually pretty decent
<valorie> he's a friendly guy, if you want to meet him....
<wxl> Gradient is an awesome artist frmo Eugene
<valorie> I've never had a reason to introduce myself
<wxl> Watsky's x Infinity is utterly incredible
 * wxl thinks we should move to -offtopic
<valorie> ooo, I thought we were there
<valorie> sorry for the noise, all
<tsimonq2> !info foo
<ubottu> Package foo does not exist in yakkety
<clivejo> oh good lord, it built!
<valorie> \o/
<DarinMiller> good clivejo
<clivejo> probably take LP an hour to publish it now!
<tsimonq2> ooh! http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/10/installpapirus-icon-theme-kde-kubuntu
<tsimonq2> <3 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/08/arc-theme-kde-plasma-desktop
#kubuntu-devel 2016-10-02
<ahoneybun> this is a broken link :http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20160921/yakkety-desktop-amd64.iso
<ahoneybun> well the iso is not there
<ahoneybun> i386 images are missing to
<ahoneybun> *too
<valorie> huh
<valorie> the daily was working a week ago
<valorie> because I tested it in a VM
<ahoneybun> I thought that they respon it
<valorie> well, there is the beta now
<ahoneybun> but that is what Beta 2 links to
<valorie> I haven't been paying attention to the daily since all that 
<valorie> uh
<valorie> why?
<ahoneybun> idk
<ahoneybun> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/367/builds
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/367/builds/131689/downloads
<valorie> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/yakkety/beta-2/ is the correct URL
<ahoneybun> well the iso.qa links to that
<valorie> for the beta
 * valorie needs dinner
<valorie> or I'm gonna faint
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_discover build #114: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_discover/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_dolphin build #472: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_dolphin/472/
<ahoneybun> very odd indeed
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: clivejo I know it's a bit early for ZZ yet for the new Discover
<clivejo> ??
<ahoneybun> we have a few things in kubuntu-settings package that override the look of Discover in it's current state
<ahoneybun> but with the new UI those are not needed
 * ahoneybun wonders if KDE ever thought of doing patreon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kate build #795: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kate/795/
<tsimonq2> EEEEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdenetwork-filesharing build #207: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdenetwork-filesharing/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-runtime build #490: STILL FAILING in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-runtime/490/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #597: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/597/
<tsimonq2> superman to the rescue!
<tsimonq2> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kiriki build #431: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kiriki/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_picmi build #426: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_picmi/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-desktop build #873: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-desktop/873/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-sdk build #597: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-sdk/597/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_rocs build #558: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_rocs/558/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_umbrello build #88: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_umbrello/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #682: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/682/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #663: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/663/
<valorie> what was the eek! for?
<tsimonq2> merge failures left and right /o\
<valorie> ah
<valorie> I miss a busy group fixing that stuff
<tsimonq2> well you have me lol
 * valorie supplies the punch and cookies
<tsimonq2> valorie: if we ever share a hostel or hotel, I'll be that guy up until 11 PM local time fixing KCI and everybody will be like "Simon, go to bed!" and I'll be like, "NO, I MUST FIX KCI." :P
<tsimonq2> s/11 PM/1 AM/
<valorie> kudos for that!
<valorie> as long as you can get up the next morning
<tsimonq2> Coffee is good
 * valorie adds balloons
<valorie> and streamers
<valorie> YY Approaches!
<valorie> big banner ^^^
<tsimonq2> valorie: https://cdn.meme.am/instances/500x/72109329.jpg
<tsimonq2> lol
<valorie> haha
<valorie> I'm thinking we'll never have a "kubuntu conf" as such
<valorie> but we can sure party like we own it
<tsimonq2> yeah :D
<valorie> given decent bandwidth, at least
<tsimonq2> of course :D
<valorie> it's no given
<valorie> the wifi at the hostel was better than the connectivity at Akademy
<valorie> it was decent if you could get on, but I was only connected less than half the time
<valorie> totally horrible
<valorie> qtcon otoh was just fine
<valorie> damn uni
<ahoneybun> what is ktp-call-ui?
<ahoneybun> it just got accepted in #ubuntu-release
<ahoneybun> mm just getting a black screen on Beta 2 in a VM
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpty build #122: UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpty/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #185: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/185/
<valorie> ahoneybun: sounds like what ktp would use when using it to make a phone call?
<valorie> too bad ktp has no maintainer
<valorie> :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #179: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #186: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #180: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwrited build #132: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwrited/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwrited build #133: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwrited/133/
<tsimonq2> !info discover
<ubottu> discover (source: discover): hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2-7ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 24 kB, installed size 123 kB
<tsimonq2> ??!!??
<valorie> that packagename existed in Debian before the new KDE app was named
<valorie> therefore it has to be called plasma-discover or KDE-discover
<tsimonq2> !info plasma-discover
<ubottu> plasma-discover (source: plasma-discover): Discover software management suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.7.5-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 273 kB, installed size 1154 kB
<tsimonq2> ohhhhhhhhhhhh
<tsimonq2> so I'm staging Plasma 5.8 in the Ninja PPA
<ahoneybun> is there another Qt bump?
<tsimonq2> I don't think so
<ahoneybun> nice
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #259: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/259/
<ahoneybun> damn man it takes 3:30 hours to render 1:30hr
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #268: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/268/
<tsimonq2> wow, this is my first time using KDE Plasma on a fresh install in a LONG time
<tsimonq2> I really really like it :)
<tsimonq2> I've been using LXQt this whole time :P
<valorie> it's sweet
<ahoneybun> Plamsa has been awesome since the last update
<tsimonq2> man I've been missing out
<ahoneybun> since Breeze is fixed now
<ahoneybun> have we news of the slideshow?
<tsimonq2> nope
<ahoneybun> if we decide on the QML idea: http://jucato.logbert.org/blog/using-qt-quick-for-prototyping?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
<tsimonq2> I assume that needs to be fixed for Yakkety?
<tsimonq2> is it release-critical?
<ahoneybun> well it's not a system braker
<ahoneybun> but it's rather bad not to have a slideshow
 * tsimonq2 gets Planet Ubuntu notifications and goes to read valorie's posts
<ahoneybun> the issue is the move from PyQt4 to PyQt5
<tsimonq2> s/posts/post/
<tsimonq2> yeah
<ahoneybun> none of us have written about the issue in a blog or post I think though
<valorie> I haven't
<valorie> I don't think I have the expertise necessary to write about it
<ahoneybun> I think yofell myself and blaze know the most
<ahoneybun> about this issue anyway
<ahoneybun> but I don't know python that well at all tbh
<tsimonq2> if you guys classify this as urgent enough, I'll spend my day tomorrow finishing
<ahoneybun> it does have a bug report btw tsimonq2 ;P
<tsimonq2> ooh what's the bug number?
<ahoneybun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1615799
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1615799 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu slideshow is broken" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ahoneybun> clem from Linux Mint was in here trying to help with it
<ahoneybun> but they have not made any changes to their PyQt versions I think so they are not effected YET
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: should I assign you to it unless you beat me to it
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: I'm on it
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: blaze's work so far: https://code.launchpad.net/~blaze/+junk/ubiquity
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: you now have something to bug me about :P
 * tsimonq2 knows
<ahoneybun> I'm not going to do that
<ahoneybun> wow GitKraken can make the merge request too
<tsimonq2> GUI Git clients :/
<ahoneybun> yea it's pretty nice
<tsimonq2> for a regular user I can see it's purpose
<tsimonq2> but CLI for me!
<tsimonq2> (although I still like Thunderbird <3)
<ahoneybun> I mostly cli too
<ahoneybun> I want to use my macro keys for git commands lol
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: want to take Plasma 5.8.0 for a test run? :D
<tsimonq2> how about you valorie>
<ahoneybun> mm I would but I need a machine to edit the KP show lol
<valorie> cli for git is more clear for me
<valorie> I have a VM I can use
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: valorie http://imgur.com/a/RoRpY
<tsimonq2> looks nice
<tsimonq2> but not for me
<ahoneybun> it's pretty cool with a monitor that's sideways
<ahoneybun> mm still odd that kdenlive does not have ogg format for audio only render
<ahoneybun> and yes tsimonq2 I filed a bug
<ahoneybun> somewher
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<tsimonq2> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_discover build #115: FIXED in 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_discover/115/
<tsimonq2> ey that's pretty good ^
<ahoneybun> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=365909
<ubottu> KDE bug 365909 in Video Display & Export "OGG format seems to be missing from the render menu" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<ahoneybun> I don't have the newest version but I did not see it in the feature list of the new release anyway
<ahoneybun> what version is that tsimonq2
<ahoneybun> ?
<tsimonq2> huh?
<ahoneybun> of Discover
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to find a link to it from KCI
<tsimonq2> idk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #271: UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #267: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #276: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/276/
<ahoneybun> I guess finding that is a lost cause then
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_dolphin build #473: FIXED in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_dolphin/473/
<tsimonq2> ^^^^^^
<valorie> oh good
<valorie> even one green is a victory
<tsimonq2> yep
<tsimonq2> I'm merge vanguard :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kate build #796: STILL FAILING in 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kate/796/
<tsimonq2> ooh that's my fault :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kate build #797: FIXED in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kate/797/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdenetwork-filesharing build #208: FIXED in 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdenetwork-filesharing/208/
<tsimonq2> valorie: who is an IRC op for this channel?
<ahoneybun> all the KC *should be*
<ahoneybun> I always forget the commands though
<tsimonq2> the !ninjas flag should be updated
<tsimonq2> !info qtpositioning5-dev
<ubottu> qtpositioning5-dev (source: qtlocation-opensource-src): Qt 5 Positioning development files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.6.1-2ubuntu1~1 (yakkety), package size 12 kB, installed size 119 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-runtime build #491: FIXED in 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-runtime/491/
<valorie> tsimonq2: you can find out the ops for a channel by doing /msg chanserv access #kubuntu-devel list
<valorie> or so
<valorie> results in your server tab
<tsimonq2> ahh yes, you have op valorie ;)
<valorie> yes
<valorie> but clive doesn't 
<tsimonq2> valorie: please edit the !ninjas trigger
<valorie> not sure I know how to do that, but I'll try to figure it out
<valorie> tsimonq2: edit it from what to what?
<tsimonq2> I think something like !ninjas edit NAMES
<valorie> !ninjas edit NAMES
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> I'll ask in the ops chan
<tsimonq2> edit ninjas?
<tsimonq2> !edit ninjas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edit ninjas
<tsimonq2> :(
<tsimonq2> !ninjas
<ubottu> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> OH
<valorie> oh what?
<tsimonq2> valorie: we need to add santa_ and make it more creative :)
<valorie> it used to be more fun
<tsimonq2> like what? :D
<valorie> not sure
<tsimonq2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23263398/
<tsimonq2> how about that?
<valorie> well, people get flagged a bit too often already
<tsimonq2> valorie: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/03/07/%23ubuntu-ops.html#t23:21
<tsimonq2> valorie: try it, if it doesn't work, then let's stop pinging people ;)
<valorie> I don't like your version though
<tsimonq2> you have anything in mind?
<valorie> thinking
<valorie> !forget ninjas
<tsimonq2> !hello
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello
<tsimonq2> ok good it's here
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #598: STILL FAILING in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/598/
<valorie> I've asked for the changes in #ubuntu-ops
<valorie> obv. I don't have enough permissions
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> OK... WHERE is that bug report where the volume gets turned up to 100%?!?!???
<tsimonq2> scared the hell outta me...
<acheronuk> yes?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: packaging Plasma 5.8.0 in the Ninja PPA
 * tsimonq2 tags acheronuk in :P
<tsimonq2> night o/
<acheronuk> I saw. I got all the build failure emails!
 * tsimonq2 nods
<tsimonq2> fun stuff to fix ;)
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23263607/
<ejat> anyone can advise me ? 
<acheronuk> ejat: what release is that on and with what ppas?
<ejat> yakkety 
<ejat> yakkety-proposed
<acheronuk> ejat: at the moment kde applications in yakkety-proposed are not completely built. so that sort of thing is likely until it all shakes down and we get some problem packages sorted
<ejat> so which ppa i should add
<tsimonq2> none of them...
<tsimonq2> ejat: sometimes using yakkety-proposed is dangerous
<ejat> :( .. so i just need  to wait ?
<ejat> :( 
<ejat> i've installed some of its
<acheronuk> ejat: even the devs here don't run with the proposed repo enabled
<tsimonq2> ^
<ejat> ok thanks for the advice .. 
<acheronuk> ejat, well there are some you *could* add
<acheronuk> if you must fix your system
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: any ideas? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/10979698
<acheronuk> ejat: our 3 staging ppas represent what should eventually build for yakkety, but they are serious testers only who know how to disable and remove the packages if things go south with them
<tsimonq2> ejat: and either way, #kubuntu is the best place for this :)
<tsimonq2> ok I really need some sleep, if you want to help acheronuk, my linode has what I was in the middle of, it's not hard to pick up where I left off ;)
<tsimonq2> o/
<acheronuk> ejat: I am running yakkety with those and have a complete package set. but it is not recommended
<ejat> acheronuk: its ok .. 
<ejat> i willing to test :) 
<ejat> which of the 3 stagging ppas
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: either a header file missing from a dependency, or missing as it can't find it under the right path
<ejat> kde apps ?
<ejat> plasme ?
<acheronuk> ejat: let me look for a sec
<ejat> ok thanks acheronuk
<acheronuk> ejat: the apps ppa contains a plasma 5.7.5 build as well, so you could just try that at first. 
<acheronuk> PLEASE inspect carefully what the upgrade proposes to do!
<acheronuk> a bear in mind that the staging ppa is nether recommended or supported in the slightest. it is out work in progress.
<ejat> ok
<acheronuk> as the phrase goes, "if it breaks your system, you get to keep both halfs"
<acheronuk> I have all 3 staging ppa enabled here, so can't say 100% how adding juts the apps one will go. 
<ejat> kdeapp n plasma for the time being
<valorie> niters all
<ejat> nite valorie
<ejat> acheronuk: so far so good .. 
<acheronuk> ejat: good :)
<acheronuk> santa_: release suggests that this is an ABI break https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kidentitymanagement.git&a=commit&h=72ebfa3b184d31c3cafb0b95a93caf7afadaf7cd
<acheronuk> santa_: but seems that it says: 'Private class that helps to provide binary compatibility between releases'
<acheronuk> so maybe not?
<acheronuk> .
<acheronuk> libkeduvocdocument is also meant to be an ABI break
<ejat> i should disable the proposed now i think 
<acheronuk> debian now have frameworks 5.26 in unstable, so that is another package set to sync with debian packaging when we are able
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #274: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #76: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kompare build #134: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kompare/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer build #99: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_svgpart build #84: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_svgpart/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime build #71: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #136: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative build #124: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_filelight build #136: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_filelight/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #113: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksystemlog build #80: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksystemlog/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #124: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dragon build #135: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dragon/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo build #127: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktimer build #136: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktimer/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kamera build #127: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kamera/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontactinterface build #135: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontactinterface/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiten build #133: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiten/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kded build #104: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kded/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ark build #189: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ark/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #142: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #134: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/134/
<mparillo> ahoneybun: Regarding black screen with breeze mouse pointer in YY Beta2 ISO, I added my comments here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1627348 and marked the bug in this test case: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/367/builds/131689/testcases/1451/results/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1627348 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Live DVD boots to black screen with mouse pointer" [Undecided,Confirmed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes build #65: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ark build #190: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ark/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktimer build #137: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktimer/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #137: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #77: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #125: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer build #100: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime build #72: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kamera build #128: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kamera/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #114: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_filelight build #137: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_filelight/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #143: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo build #128: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dragon build #136: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dragon/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #135: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksystemlog build #81: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksystemlog/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #275: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontactinterface build #136: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontactinterface/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiten build #134: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiten/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_svgpart build #85: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_svgpart/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kded build #105: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kded/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kompare build #135: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kompare/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative build #125: FIXED in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #93: STILL FAILING in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #130: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #94: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #249: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #131: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/131/
<ahoneybun> thanks mparillo
<ahoneybun> oh this time I got the panel on
<ahoneybun> I'm missing the desktop widget to install
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #79: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #80: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/80/
<mparillo> ahoneybun: I wondered if it was some kind of race condition because once, when I was re-booting my host and the physical disk was spinning furiously, I was able to see Plasma and install. 
<ahoneybun> well this is just getting into the live session
<ahoneybun> I just don't see the widget with the install shortcut
<ahoneybun> I found it in kickoff though and I'm installing now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #181: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/181/
<ahoneybun> mm I had to reboot again and add the panel back for some reason
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #182: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #192: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #62: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #63: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #55: STILL FAILING in 7 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #217: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #186: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #56: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #143: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #187: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #218: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #193: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #244: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #144: STILL FAILING in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/144/
<BluesKaj> hey folks 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #249: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/86/
<acheronuk> santa_: you about?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #250: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #239: FAILURE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #170: FAILURE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #171: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/171/
<valorie> huh, yakkety_unstable green, xenial red
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #240: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/240/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: you do anything on my linode?
<acheronuk> not recently
<tsimonq2> ok good
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: you'll be the only other person with access then
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: what are you up to?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: staging plasma 5.8.0
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: once it's officially released, I think we can stage it then
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: do you think after I'm done bumping all the plasma deps, I should bump all the frameworks deps?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: (from 5.24 to 5.26)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: please don't touch git or staging ppas without OK'ing it with clivejo first
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: and when will Plasma 5.7.5, Frameworks 5.26, and Apps 16.04.3 go in staging?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: well of course, but I'm at the very minimum prepping them in a private area
<acheronuk> Plasma 5.7.5, Frameworks 5.26, and Apps 16.04.3 are already in staging
<tsimonq2> s/staging/backports/
<tsimonq2> sorry lol
<acheronuk> some of that can probably go in backports-landing, but the qt ABI transition checks etc still need to be gone through and working out what needs copying over from the phone overlay ppa, or rebuilding
<tsimonq2> ok
<acheronuk> then testing that, before it actually goes in backports
 * tsimonq2 nods
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: what about bumping the build deps on the plasma packages to Frameworks 5.26? do you object?
<acheronuk> well, what you are doing now is not going to get pushed to git, so it's up to you I suppose
<tsimonq2> why won't it get pushed to git?!?
<tsimonq2> when we just copy it to staging PPAs, shouldn't that go in git?!?
<tsimonq2> I'm not doing this for no reason...
<acheronuk> because we need to set up other branches, and maybe sync with debian
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: at the very minimum, can't the packaging be copied over to a git branch once it goes into the staging PPAs? I'm sure we can set up a script to do that...
<tsimonq2> to just commit the differences
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: because obviously that would all go in backports, right?
<tsimonq2> don't tell me later I'm going to have to start from scratch :(
<acheronuk> maybe. have to ask clive on that, as he has been around when switching and creating branches for the next release has been done
<tsimonq2> clivejo: ping, I need your answers on a bunch of things
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: did you fix those git tags from a little while ago that didn't have the ubuntu/ prefix before?
<acheronuk> I can't quite recall exactly what they were on....
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: yes I did
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: cool :) there is no way to search our git, so was hard to check
 * clivejo hold nose at the pongy tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I'm staging Plasma 5.8.0 in the ninja PPA
<tsimonq2> clivejo: does that go in Git anywhere?
<clivejo> staging using what branch?
<tsimonq2> I pushed *nothing*, but kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<clivejo> did anyone help you with it, ie santa_
<tsimonq2> nope
<clivejo> he was working on tooling to auto merge unstable
<tsimonq2> YAY!
 * acheronuk remembers that now. doh.
<clivejo> tsimonq2: I would fix up KCI first
<clivejo> get all the plasma related packages building and in the green
<clivejo> 5.8 has only just hit depot
 * tsimonq2 slowly nods
<tsimonq2> why?!?
<clivejo> why what?
<tsimonq2> "< clivejo> tsimonq2: I would fix up KCI first"
<clivejo> so that packages build
<tsimonq2> why am I so impatient /o\
<tsimonq2> clivejo: already in the PPA. already have build errors. already working to fix them.
<clivejo> and where you gonna pull the fixes to?
<clivejo> push
<acheronuk> what are debian doing on 5.8. I *think* we really need to resync packaging with them as soon as we can on ZZ cycle, as things have got more than a tad out of sync!
<acheronuk> ^^^ applies to FW and apps as well
<clivejo> acheronuk: agreed, but that is hard work
<acheronuk> debian has frameworks 5.26 now
<acheronuk> clivejo: yes, I know it is. I am prepared to spend some time if required
<tsimonq2> clivejo: that's what I wanted to ask you
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I just pinged maxy earlier asking about that
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: hmmm. so I see
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: maybe I can get a diff of what I'm doing and work with Debian to upstream. In the meantime, getting things in backports would be good
<tsimonq2> don't you agree?
<tsimonq2> I mean I was impatient and just worked to get it good to go in the ninja PPA
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: also need to see how much Neon is doing to sync with debian on 5.8 packaging
<tsimonq2> but ideally in the future when I remember and I'm not impatient we should do it ALL upstream
<tsimonq2> argh /o\
<tsimonq2> failure in the PPA that isn't in KCI :(
<clivejo> did you merge unstable?
<clivejo> or just yakkety?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I used the staging-upload script
<acheronuk> unstable make be a bit ahead of 5.8 now on a few packages, but not that many. I have not fixed much plasma on there recently
<clivejo> did you add any options?
<tsimonq2> what options specifically?
<clivejo> -b unstable
<tsimonq2> nope
<tsimonq2> clivejo: should I have?
<clivejo> well unstable is the closest we have to the actual 5.8 release
<acheronuk> well, yakkety_archive is 5.7.5 and bound to fail on a LOT
<valorie> don't we download the tarballs from depot?
<acheronuk> valorie: yes
<tsimonq2> clivejo: should I assess diffs compared to unstable if it fails in KCI?
<tsimonq2> correct valorie, I did that
<clivejo> the staging script looks on depot for the version you tell it to
<clivejo> the tarballs are released earlier for packagers
<tsimonq2> which it did
<clivejo> and only on depot 
<clivejo> before they become available on download.kde.org
<acheronuk> for example I think that failure on kwin needs a whole library version bump compared to 5.7.5
<tsimonq2> like I said, I'll diff
<tsimonq2> clivejo: and for the future, was the ninja PPA the right place to do that?
<clivejo> Ive never seen it done there
<clivejo> we stage to staging
<tsimonq2> ah ok
<acheronuk> ie.e on kwin: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kwin/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=bd2a8621d74efc915c29efb7f5435e7d2666df5a
<tsimonq2> so in the future I'll do that ;)
<clivejo> but in my opinion you are jumping the gun
<acheronuk> which I did for KCI
<tsimonq2> clivejo: why is that?
<valorie> tsimonq2: 'cause we need to get YY out the door!
<clivejo> I dont think it going to have any chance of getting into YY at this stage
<tsimonq2> that's not my goa
<tsimonq2> *goal
<valorie> me either, and we agreed in advance that it couldn't
<tsimonq2> my goal is for it to be ready for testing when it gets officially released
<acheronuk> we don't even have branches for ZZ yet, and honesty I think it may pay dividends to hold off a short while to see what debian/Neon do with it
<clivejo> then fix KCI
<clivejo> like rick has done
<clivejo> Rik 
<acheronuk> plus there are going to be 3 bugfix releases for 5.8 in October alone, so we are going to have to re-stage multiple times no matter what!
<tsimonq2> I wish I hadn't been impatient and putten an hour into it :(
<clivejo> build from the _unstable branch, upload to your own PPA
<tsimonq2> well it's too late for that
<valorie> eh, it's just an hour
<valorie> we just need to get fixing, syncing or whatever
<valorie> YY
<acheronuk> valorie: indeed!
<acheronuk> valorie: final YY freeze is 6th October
<tsimonq2> well I mean I'm almost done
<valorie> and it's already sorta frozen
<acheronuk> valorie: true
<tsimonq2> I *really* don't feel like discarding what I've done
<valorie> they seem very friendly and willing to work with us
<tsimonq2> so if you're worried that I'm jumping the gun because we have other stuff to do, too late
<clivejo> tsimonq2: gonna ask you straight out, are you wanting your name/email on packages or something?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I want Plasma 5.8.0.
<tsimonq2> that's what I want
<clivejo> what do you mean you want it?
<tsimonq2> I want to be able to use and test it and get it in the proper places
<tsimonq2> it doesn't matter if it's my name on it
<clivejo> go grab Neon packaging and build from that?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: so to answer your question, no
<clivejo> tsimonq2: yes I was a lot like you a few months ago, but Ubuntu has a release cycle
<tsimonq2> but because I'm impatient and didn't ask you all first (:() I just went ahead and did it
<tsimonq2> but Kubuntu has a backports PPA
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: we need a proper plan for 5.8 really. not done 'ad hoc' 
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I don't care about it doing in Yakkety archive
<clivejo> but we have a workflow
<acheronuk> where to put it. what branches to use. when. how and when to sync packaging
<clivejo> you stage for +1 and then backport
<tsimonq2> fine, I'll scrap everything if I wasn't supposed to do it yet
<clivejo> +1 is now on Freeze
<clivejo> so we need to put effort into fixing up YY
<acheronuk> yep. for example... santa_ does this look ok for apps? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23267082/
<tsimonq2> all scrapped
<clivejo> tsimonq2: if you want to help get 5.8 in shape, fix it on KCI
<tsimonq2> will do
<clivejo> when we come to stage it, should be quick and easy
<acheronuk> and in the meantime, debian/Neon will have ironed many of the kinks we may struggle with right now
<acheronuk> *ironed out
<tsimonq2> should we try to merge from Neon as well?
<clivejo> no
<clivejo> debian is our upstream
<tsimonq2> ok
<clivejo> but can cherrypick from Neon
<clivejo> sometimes debian and neon do things differently!
 * clivejo would like to see KCI building stable branch again
 * acheronuk +1
<clivejo> I need to sit down and learn how KCI works
<clivejo> write some proper notes
<tsimonq2> and I really really REALLY think at the VERY minimum that part of KCI needs to be rewritten
<clivejo> rewiritten for what?
<tsimonq2> in Python
<acheronuk> some of the ruby makes sense. some of it is like reading an alien language
<tsimonq2> ^^
<acheronuk> and usually the latter is the bit you need to undertand!
<acheronuk> I don't feel hugly motivated to learn ruby at this point either. if ever
<tsimonq2> +1
<acheronuk> I need to brush up python and C++ I think. but I digress....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #599: FIXED in 1 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/599/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kiriki build #432: FIXED in 1 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kiriki/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_picmi build #427: FIXED in 1 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_picmi/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-desktop build #874: FIXED in 1 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-desktop/874/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-sdk build #598: FIXED in 1 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-sdk/598/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_umbrello build #89: FIXED in 1 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_umbrello/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #81: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #69: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #219: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiriki build #194: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiriki/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #113: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_rocs build #559: FIXED in 1 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_rocs/559/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #91: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #96: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/96/
<tsimonq2> now we can actually figure out what's wrong with kde-baseapps
<tsimonq2> fixed the patch error
<clivejo> how did you fix it?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: it just needed a quilt refresh, no manual intervention
<tsimonq2> clivejo: then I just fixed incidenceeditor (or whatever the exact name is, I copy/pasted) by removing a patch that was applied upstream already
<tsimonq2> clivejo: (it was just backported)
<acheronuk> yes, baseapps has just been ported to kf5? I think I saw that, which probably means the ABI manager can be ditched? 
<tsimonq2> idk
<tsimonq2> someone for the love of god please just update the akonadi symbols :/
<clivejo> tsimonq2: great practice for you!
<tsimonq2> frick
<tsimonq2> frick frick frick
<tsimonq2> ok I'll break KCI now :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #92: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #97: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/97/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: https://twitter.com/kdeneon/status/778926726831374337
 * tsimonq2 follows
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #48: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #82: NOW UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #50: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #70: NOW UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #114: STILL FAILING in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #220: STILL FAILING in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/220/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> @ovidiuflorin: I'm keeping notes here: https://notes.kde.org/p/PootleInstallation ↗️ (https://integram.org/a/UhIC1KuO4g)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ovidiuflorin, thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #51: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #221: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #49: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #115: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #83: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/83/
<tsimonq2> ^ FUN
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #71: FAILURE in 7 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/71/
<tsimonq2> !info 	libclang-3.9-dev
<ubottu> libclang-3.9-dev (source: llvm-toolchain-3.9): clang library - Development package. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.9-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 17575 kB, installed size 208490 kB
<tsimonq2> !info libclang-dev
<ubottu> libclang-dev (source: llvm-defaults (0.33ubuntu4)): clang library - Development package. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.8-33ubuntu4 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
#kubuntu-devel 2017-09-25
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #261: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol build #93: UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_jovie build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_jovie/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcron build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcron/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calligra build #36: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calligra/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #95: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeedu-data build #250: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeedu-data/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/113/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: What did you do?!?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksane build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksane/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #376: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiten build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiten/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #238: UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #268: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_purpose build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_purpose/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #253: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #223: STILL FAILING in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #81: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #298: STILL FAILING in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #364: STILL FAILING in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #592: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/592/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/108/
<tsimonq2> Cclliivveeeeeeeeeeeyy
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgeomap build #105: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgeomap/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #233: UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #607: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/607/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #233: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #110: UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #332: STILL FAILING in 7 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #328: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_audiocd-kio build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_audiocd-kio/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #270: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #251: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #365: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #254: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #299: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #224: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #314: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #273: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #125: UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #243: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #323: UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgeomap build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgeomap/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #315: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #252: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #224: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #211: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #389: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #318: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #390: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #319: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #225: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #212: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgeomap build #90: UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgeomap/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #157: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #388: FAILURE in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #389: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_purpose build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_purpose/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #200: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calligra build #37: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calligra/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #152: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #201: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #153: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #96: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #82: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #53: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #101: UNSTABLE in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okular build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okular/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalcore build #85: UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalcore/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #189: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #297: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalcore build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalcore/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_marble build #62: UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_marble/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #123: UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #357: UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_marble build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_marble/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #54: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #190: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #236: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalcore build #150: UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalcore/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #179: UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #169: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #431: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #170: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/170/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 debianabimanager patch failing I would guess
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #219: FAILURE in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #220: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #232: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #379: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #212: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #380: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #100: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #101: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #213: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/213/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Wallpapers are there on the iso this morning :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #126: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_jovie build #28: UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_jovie/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #111: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_jovie build #73: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_jovie/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: ignore lintian complaint from old standards < 4.0.1
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::SCMTest.test_cleanup_uri: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/160/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__SCMTest/test_cleanup_uri
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::SCMTest.test_init: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/160/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__SCMTest/test_init
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::SCMTest.test_tarball: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/160/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__SCMTest/test_tarball
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_jovie build #95: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_jovie/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_jovie build #59: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_jovie/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #324: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_audiocd-kio build #111: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_audiocd-kio/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #124: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #139: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_audiocd-kio build #45: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_audiocd-kio/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcron build #14: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcron/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcron build #103: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcron/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #105: UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_audiocd-kio build #28: UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_audiocd-kio/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcron build #112: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcron/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #153: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcron build #322: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcron/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #302: UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1793: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1793/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1793: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1793/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1793: SUCCESS in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1793/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1793: SUCCESS in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1793/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #82: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #82: SUCCESS in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #82: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #82: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1794: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1794/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1794: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1794/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1794: SUCCESS in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1794/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1794: SUCCESS in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1794/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcron build #323: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcron/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: Lintian producing many false postives from 4 digit numbers in copyright
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeedu-data build #37: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeedu-data/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeedu-data build #117: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeedu-data/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeedu-data build #251: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeedu-data/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #83: SUCCESS in 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #83: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/83/
<BluesKaj> HI folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #83: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #83: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1795: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1795/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1795: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1795/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1795: SUCCESS in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1795/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1795: SUCCESS in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1795/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Ik, just messing with him :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalcore build #86: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalcore/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalcore build #71: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalcore/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiten build #97: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiten/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #92: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiten build #82: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiten/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #85: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #234: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #101: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalcore build #151: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalcore/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #154: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #300: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #80: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #92: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #155: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kremotecontrol build #77: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kremotecontrol/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konqueror build #80: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konqueror/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kremotecontrol build #37: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kremotecontrol/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #301: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #234: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #92: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol build #94: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwallet-pam build #52: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwallet-pam/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #82: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet-pam build #124: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet-pam/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #78: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgeomap build #24: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgeomap/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgeomap build #106: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgeomap/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksane build #95: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksane/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgeomap build #111: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgeomap/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgeomap build #91: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgeomap/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksane build #116: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksane/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #66: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #298: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/298/
<Riddell> kubuntu spods: anyone want to be an admin of kubuntu-bugs mailing list?  (else we should shut it down)
<acheronuk> Riddell: I actually find that useful, so yes, if required
<Riddell> acheronuk: what e-mail?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_marble build #98: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_marble/98/
<acheronuk> Riddell: unless members of kubuntu-bugs would still get an email for each bug report update anyway? slightly confusing how those lists interact
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #262: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/262/
<Riddell> kde projects on launchpad are subscribed to kubuntu-bugs (well some are anyway it's probably out of date which) and bugs for those to to kubuntu-bugs@ I think
<acheronuk> Riddell: rikmills@kubuntu.org if the list is happy with that alias being used
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #320: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #366: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #367: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #321: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/321/
<sitter>  bug mails depend on the team setting which can be notify each-member or random-address. the kubuntu-bugs team currently is random-address (the mailing list). advantage of the list is that one can easily filter the list (and thus regular bug noise) from more important bugs. e.g. a bug to which kubuntu-dev gets subscribed would send a per-person notifcation via that team AND a mass notification via kubuntu-bugs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okular build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okular/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_marble build #63: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_marble/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_marble build #41: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_marble/41/
<sitter> all that said, not having a separate list is technically the more launchapdy way as you'd join the team to get notifications. right now joining the team means absolutely nothing other than getting it listed on one's user page I suppose
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #269: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #113: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #299: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #103: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #132: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #62: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #143: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #78: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #163: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #55: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okular build #80: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okular/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #88: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #124: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #270: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #358: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #234: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #74: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #160: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiagram build #256: FAILURE in 3.7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiagram/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiagram build #257: STILL FAILING in 3.8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiagram/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiagram build #258: FIXED in 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiagram/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #239: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #114: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #237: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #86: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #107: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #103: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiagram build #79: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiagram/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #158: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #219: FAILURE in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #82: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #40: FAILURE in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #452: FAILURE in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #220: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #41: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #453: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/453/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #180: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #112: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #454: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #42: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #221: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1796: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1796/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1796: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1796/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1796: SUCCESS in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1796/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1796: SUCCESS in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1796/
<genii> There seems to be something broken with installing libqt5gui5-gles on Xenial. Depends: qtbase-abi-5-5-1 <-- nonexistent
<genii> apt-cache search qtbase-abi refers to libqt5core5a, which is installed
<genii> search/policy
<genii> Sorry, no, search
<acheronuk> genii: is that with the backports ppa?
<genii> acheronuk: I have backports enabled, but no package in the chain seems to be originating from there. apt-cache policy libqt5gui5-gles says universe
<acheronuk> genii: no, it's not there. what is that needed for?
<genii> Started when trying to install openscad, in universe. That complains about libqt5scintilla2-12v5, also in universe. libqt5scintilla2-12v5 complains about libqt5core5a, libqt5gui5, libqt5gui5-gles, libqt5printsupport5, and libqt5widgets5  all of which are viable versions to install and all either in main or universe. The only one not installed of all those is  libqt5gui5-gles
<acheronuk> genii: when it publishes, try adding ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing
<acheronuk> I just copied over: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports-landing/+packages?field.name_filter=qtbase-opensource-src-gles&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<genii> acheronuk: OK, thanks. Work got busy, will try when time allows
<genii> acheronuk: Added backports-landing, trying to install openscad leads to same chain of dependencies as before, except that now it seems willing to try installing libqt5gui5-gles whereas before it kept referring to qtbase-abi-5-5-1. However, it seems to want to also remove a lot of required apps. Pastebin: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25616409/
<acheronuk> genii: copying some more stuff. let me test
<genii> OK, thanks
<acheronuk> genii: try now. don't think you actually need the gles package if the other stuff is right
<genii> acheronuk: Found a reference to qtbase-abi-5-5-1 on the packages website, https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/qtbase-abi-5-5-1
<acheronuk> genii: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25616536/
<genii> acheronuk: Whatever changes you made this last time seemed to work
 * genii does a little happydance and slides acheronuk a beverage of their choice
<acheronuk> queuebot: the ppa needed a new qscintilla2 built against Qt 5.6
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Why ping poor ol' queuebot? :P
<acheronuk> not paying attention
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: kde-meta should be freed up now I think?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Oh Yay finally :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: well, I had to break cantor more to fix it, which I was trying to avoid
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Ah ok
<valorie> Riddell: I'm always willing to admin another list; sign me up: valorie.zimmerman@gmail.com
<valorie> and PM or email me the password
<acheronuk> valorie: I guess I can do that now
<valorie> acheronuk: do you run listadmin?
<acheronuk> valorie: canonical added me for that list
<valorie> ok
<valorie> listadmin is a cli tool to administer mailman lists
<valorie> i just run it once a day or so
<valorie> rarely need to use the webform
<acheronuk> valorie: oh, I see. nope not heard of it
<valorie> http://blog.lydiapintscher.de/2010/01/17/the-mailman-will-love-you/
<valorie> as referred to in https://community.kde.org/Leadership
<valorie> I blogged about it too, back in the day
<valorie> https://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2011/09/are-you-listowner-try-listadmin-cli.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #962: SUCCESS in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/962/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #33: STILL FAILING in 2 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #27: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #202: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #60: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmag build #56: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmag/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_filelight build #433: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_filelight/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #290: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_killbots build #45: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_killbots/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #251: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/251/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final Beta] (20170925.1) has been added
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final Beta] (20170925.1) has been added
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #302: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #213: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #316: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #322: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #156: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #225: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #368: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #157: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/157/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-09-26
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #154: FAILURE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #94: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #42: FAILURE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #273: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #60: FAILURE in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/60/
<mparillo> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping yofel, soee, Tm_T, BluesKaj, Quintasan, lordievader, mamarley, vip, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<mparillo> Beta 2 images are up: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/382/builds
<mparillo> Is a rapid re-spin planned?
<tsimonq2> mparillo: Nope.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #274: FIXED in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #20: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #143: FAILURE in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/139/
<mparillo> Live session Successful on a normal laptop, but my 1GB netbook is now too under powered to boot the USB. This used to work.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #500: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/500/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #431: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #85: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #445: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khelpcenter build #394: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khelpcenter/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdebugsettings build #474: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdebugsettings/474/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #191: FAILURE in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass build #513: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass/513/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaffeine build #76: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaffeine/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #104: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeedu-data build #423: FAILURE in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeedu-data/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_poxml build #202: FAILURE in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_poxml/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_user-manager build #392: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_user-manager/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmousetool build #145: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmousetool/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_rsibreak build #93: FAILURE in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_rsibreak/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #593: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/593/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdb build #103: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdb/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #244: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwrited build #481: FAILURE in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwrited/481/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwallet-pam build #86: FAILURE in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwallet-pam/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #72: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross-interpreters build #330: FAILURE in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross-interpreters/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #501: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/501/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet-pam build #465: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet-pam/465/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dragon build #94: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dragon/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm build #512: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm/512/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #139: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mycroft/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kteatime build #366: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kteatime/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krusader build #114: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krusader/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #48: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #272: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #160: FAILURE in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #203: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #28: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #34: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #303: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #317: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #214: STILL FAILING in 9 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #323: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #369: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #226: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #157: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #155: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #158: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #115: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #608: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/608/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #79: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #43: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmag build #57: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmag/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #61: NOW UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_filelight build #434: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_filelight/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_killbots build #46: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_killbots/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #21: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #329: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #95: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #170: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #381: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #61: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #161: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #90: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #144: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #390: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #382: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #252: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #116: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #171: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_purpose build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_purpose/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #91: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #391: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwallet-pam build #87: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwallet-pam/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdb build #104: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdb/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dragon build #95: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dragon/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #105: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass build #514: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass/514/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaffeine build #77: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaffeine/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #140: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mycroft/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdebugsettings build #475: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdebugsettings/475/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #446: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #432: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_poxml build #203: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_poxml/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet-pam build #466: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet-pam/466/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #501: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/501/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khelpcenter build #395: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khelpcenter/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_user-manager build #393: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_user-manager/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kteatime build #367: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kteatime/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_rsibreak build #94: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_rsibreak/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #594: NOW UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/594/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeedu-data build #424: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeedu-data/424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krusader build #115: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krusader/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #271: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #49: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #86: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwrited build #482: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwrited/482/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #377: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #502: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/502/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #73: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #303: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross-interpreters build #331: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross-interpreters/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #192: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmousetool build #146: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmousetool/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm build #513: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm/513/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #273: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_purpose build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_purpose/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #291: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/291/
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-artful-aardvark-17-10-beta-2-testing/ is up
<valorie> please spread
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_purpose build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_purpose/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #61: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #332: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #333: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #245: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #94: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmime build #121: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmime/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmime build #122: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmime/122/
<valorie> tooted, tweeted, and FB -- would be good to have a tweet from @kubuntu
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #432: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #256: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #117: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #57: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #58: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1797: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1797/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1797: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1797/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1797: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1797/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1797: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1797/
<mparillo> Riddell: The Kubuntu Twitter account appears tied to a +40 phone number. Are you still OK with that?
<Riddell> mparillo: my one would be +44
<Riddell> I could be wrong but I don't think I've ever had anything to do with the kubuntu twitter account
<Riddell> it was Darkwing who got access to it
<Riddell> although I do seem to have a password for it
<acheronuk> mparillo: Google tells me +40 is Romania
<mparillo> Yes, the password was widely shared. Thanks. Sorry for not being up on my prefixes.
<mparillo> Sounds like Ovi
<acheronuk> indeed
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @acheronuk & @ahoneybun thanks for retweet my post :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @myfenris, though that was you :) np
<mparillo> Testing 32-bit ISOs this morning, I got warnings in FF and Discover, as if certificates were expired, or less-secure certificates were now being flagged. I assume this is not Kubuntu-specific, so has anybody seen anything relevant?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #63: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #44: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #156: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #62: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #81: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #162: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #157: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #163: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #65: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/65/
 * genii makes a large industrial-sized vat of military-grade coffee and passes the mugs around
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #66: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #47: STILL FAILING in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1798: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1798/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1798: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1798/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1798: SUCCESS in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1798/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1798: SUCCESS in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1798/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Oooooooh
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> only one cup allowed :P
<acheronuk> mparillo: FF is out of date in artful is it not? I lose track as I use the -dev edition downloaded from mozilla
<mparillo> That is a good question.
<mparillo> I am pretty sure when I updated the Beta2 wiki page, I checked against a fresh ISO install
<acheronuk> 55.02
<acheronuk> 55.0.2 I mean
<mparillo> I do find it intresting that today I see bad certificates in both FF (against Mozilla!) and in Discover against Gnome and KDE
<mparillo> When testing the 32-bit ISO in a VM.
<mparillo> Error message in FF pasted here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/382/builds/157594/testcases/1300/results
<mparillo> But I am downloading the 64-bit ISO now.
<mparillo> While I do that, I am starting the 32-bit VM to check the FF version.
<mparillo> 55.0.2 (32-bit). Not that it matters, because we are upgrading to Falkon, right?
<acheronuk> right now all I can say is that with FF 57b2 -dev edition 64bit, I have no warning on mozilla.org
<mparillo> Can you try https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/central/
<acheronuk> ok in Firefox developer and Firefox 56 beta12
<acheronuk> trying yesterdays iso
<mparillo> Thank you. And I am installing 64-bit to a VM now.
<acheronuk> ok in yesterdays 64bit. I'll sync todays iso
<acheronuk> mparillo: https://i.imgur.com/zKV7cPE.png
<mparillo> Strange, because on a fresh install of today's Beta 2 ISO, 64-bit now, I see imgur.com uses an invalid security certificate. The certificateis not trusted because the issuer certificate is unknown. ... An additional root certificate may need to be imported
<acheronuk> mparillo: I'll try an actual install later.
<mparillo> Thanks. Maybe there is some kind of caching of the certificates that neesd to propogate
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #67: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #83: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/83/
<mparillo> acheronuk: Is it approprate to ask in -release if other flavours see this?
<acheronuk> can't see why not. the flavour release managers should be idling there
<acheronuk> mparillo: I see no errors in 64 bit installed to a VM
<mparillo> Thank you. So I have to assume it is something local to me. As if I could not resolve a particular Certificate Authority or something. Well, at least we have another successful test result for Beta 2.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #59: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #191: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #214: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calligra build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calligra/38/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20170926)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20170926)
<valorie> oh, that update seems to have erased our testing
<valorie> grrrr
<acheronuk> makes sense that it would
<valorie> yes, but that puts us to zero tests done
<valorie> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #192: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #56: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/56/
<mparillo> Does anybody know why the ISOs were updated?
<tsimonq2> mparillo: Kernel thing
<mparillo> TY. So not my strange certificate errors that could not be reproduced.
<valorie> mparillo: if you update, does it still happen?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #215: FIXED in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #98: FIXED in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/98/
<mparillo> I will try. I had six passed test cases. Now I have zero.
<clivejo> does anyone want to work on a themes package for kubuntu?
<mparillo> It may not be tonight, though.
<clivejo> something like this - https://store.kde.org/p/1167950/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calligra build #39: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calligra/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmime build #123: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmime/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #84: FIXED in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #334: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #159: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmime build #124: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmime/124/
<mparillo> Live session in a VM...Your Firefox is out-of-date. 55.0.2
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #117: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/117/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> 55.0.3 is out
<mparillo> But at least not a certificate error...installing now. Other variables: I am an home (different networking) and my host is Linux, not Win10.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #335: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #160: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #118: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmime build #125: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmime/125/
<mparillo> No certificate errors from Home on my Linux Host, 64-bit Kubuntu Beta 2 RC 2 Installed Image. I will re-try from work tomorrow. Two Passed Test Cases in http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/382/builds
<valorie> \o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #963: SUCCESS in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/963/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #383: STILL FAILING in 1 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #253: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #109: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #174: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #255: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #99: FAILURE in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #154: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #370: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #116: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #84: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #171: STILL FAILING in 7 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #230: FAILURE in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #29: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #232: FAILURE in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #165: FAILURE in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #55: FAILURE in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #64: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_purpose build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_purpose/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #164: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #595: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/595/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #73: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #48: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #145: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #274: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/274/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-09-27
<mparillo> Three most important use cases (64-bit Live, Whole Disk, LVM) all pass in a VM. 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #246: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #272: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #73: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #108: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #86: FAILURE in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #109: FAILURE in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #80: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #88: FAILURE in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #279: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjots build #154: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjots/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #202: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #384: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #36: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #30: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #254: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/220/
<tsimonq2>  /or
<tsimonq2> Whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooops
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #85: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #330: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #210: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #175: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #100: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #231: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #166: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #110: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #371: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #90: FAILURE in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #233: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #227: STILL FAILING in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #155: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #74: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #256: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #117: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #56: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #172: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_purpose build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_purpose/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #74: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #109: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #158: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #609: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/609/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #89: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #280: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #203: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjots build #155: STILL FAILING in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjots/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #87: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_purpose build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_purpose/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #189: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #140: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #229: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #146: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #166: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/166/
<valorie> mparillo: you rock!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #193: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #211: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #215: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #120: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #228: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #392: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #226: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #260: FAILURE in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #91: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #391: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #324: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #194: FAILURE in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #221: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #152: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #117: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #190: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #141: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #230: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #147: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #393: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #194: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #167: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #216: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #121: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #261: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #204: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #227: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #392: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #195: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #325: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #153: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #222: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #86: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #378: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #213: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #205: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #118: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #224: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #119: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #110: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #87: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #214: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #225: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #257: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kldap build #234: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kldap/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #120: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #111: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kldap build #84: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kldap/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #117: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #76: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kldap build #235: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kldap/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #258: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #299: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kldap build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kldap/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #118: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #77: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #300: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #202: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #231: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #203: STILL FAILING in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #232: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #249: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #196: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #197: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #250: STILL FAILING in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #333: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #245: FAILURE in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #334: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #246: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #206: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #207: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #121: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #109: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #111: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #112: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #119: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #70: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #101: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #103: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1799: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1799/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1799: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1799/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1799: SUCCESS in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1799/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1799: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1799/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie https://gcompris.wordpress.com/2017/09/26/release-gcompris-0-81/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Yeah got the release email
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and at @tsimonq2 ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> as you were asking about that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll package it when I get the chance
<acheronuk> it's in KCI AFAIR
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I have the ITP bug in Debian, I should probably act on that sooner or later :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Sure, but it would be great if we could have 0 delta from Debian because I'll be the maintainer
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, it would be great, but that has never been a good reason to hold back updates/bugfixes for ubuntu users
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> The point in that would be that fixes go to Debian first.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm eventually aiming to become a Debian Maintainer so that should be easy
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> aagin, that is pointless if means ubuntu users miss out
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ...then we force sync?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> we have 0.80 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcompris-qt
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> this is just 0.80.1
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK, if you feel it should be stuck into Artful, by all means, go ahead
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But when I get the opportunity, once it's packaged in Debian, let's just try to keep it synced
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, well it's a bugfix release for the version we already have, so we should, yes
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, *snuck :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, OK, want me to take care of it or you got it?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, I don't mind. I may be a bit busy today so feel free, or @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie may want to do it?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> if no-one else does it, I will try later in the week
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK, if nobody gets to it when I get home, I can take care of it, but please say something if you do
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, I will :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> but I agree, we want to keep it in sync over 18.04 cycle. just right now, that is not the best option for us getting that bugfix
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yep, I get that parr
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *part
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk kicks gmail again
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I can send, but not receive :(
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Please use version 0-ubuntu1 though so I can sync as soon as Beautiful Bison opens
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> -0ubunu1
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> kdenlive could do with a bugfix update as well
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> when this is fixed bug #1719792
<ubottu> bug 1719792 in mlt (Ubuntu Artful) "FTBFS in artful with new glibc 2.26 - xlocale.h -> locale.h required" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1719792
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What's that about?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> it would FTBFS now in the archive if it was rebuilt, as would kdenlive which depends on it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> so to upfate kdenlive, I need to fix that
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> it's seeded on the ubuntu-studio dvd though, so may have to wait until after beta
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ah ok
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> the glibc 2.26 update broke a few things like that. making them FTBFS on a rebuild
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> where it dropped some old headers
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Some things were just booby traps, two Lubuntu things would have failed on a rebuild, I don't know how it passed in the first place!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Ohhhhhh, saw some discussion on #ubuntu-release about it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yup
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I like that way of putting it. 'booby trap' 😁
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 👌
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> describes about 1/3 of the archive!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hahahahahaha
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> True tho
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm hoping to fix some of that in Beautiful Bison :P
<mamarley> ^Is that actually what it is going to be called?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> beautifil is too long to type on changelogs :/
<mamarley> And people misspell it commonly (case in point).
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @mamarley, no-one knows, except maybe Mark
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I just love Beautiful Bison :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 'big bat' would be good
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> YES
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I love that one so much better
<mamarley> That's batty. ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> groan.....
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> right. BBL maybe.
<mamarley> I apologize for my horrible puns. :(
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Funny thing is that I have an IRC bot with the nick of ^8^, we call her/him Batty
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1800: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1800/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1800: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1800/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1800: SUCCESS in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1800/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1800: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1800/
<mparillo> In #ubuntu-release: [15:24:24] <sil2100> No new re-spins planned for now, so would be good to get ready for tomorrow!
<valorie> looks like our only serious bug reported so far is in pulseaudio, which is not our problem, unless we need to update that
<mparillo> DarinMiller: successfully executed OEM, which I have never successfully completed. 
<valorie> oooooo
<valorie> amazeballs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #121: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #122: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #119: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #112: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/112/
<valorie> still, I'd like to mark those beta2 ISOs as ready as soon as possible, so hoping for more testing coverage
<acheronuk> valorie: not sure if I can get to it tonight, but I may be able to complete any outstanding test cases in the morning (UK time) which I assume would be in time (just)
<valorie> you probably have the power to mark them ready as well, rik?
<valorie> because that would be awesome
<acheronuk> where do you do that?
<valorie> my effort right now is to expand our testing pool a bit
<valorie> if you scroll to the bottom of that qatracker page, what do you see?
<valorie> I have: 
<valorie> Administration
<valorie> ￼￼Status
<valorie> Build status￼ ￼Update build status
<valorie> ￼￼Rebuilds
<valorie> Product rebuild￼ ￼Update rebuild status
<valorie> if you do as well, you have the power
<valorie> (just like He-Man)
<acheronuk> I have 'some' of that
<valorie> hmmmm
<valorie> you should have all
<acheronuk> wait...
<acheronuk> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 613x411) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/itDayezw/file_3305.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> that ^^ ?
<valorie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dJolYw8tnk
<valorie> yup
<acheronuk> hehe. :)
<valorie> it's important for you to have that if you fix a critical bug or so
<valorie> since we can request a respin
<acheronuk> Ok, as long as they don't want to release silly a clock early UK time tomorrow time, then I can hoover up what is left to test
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I mean, checking the rest of them, we're doing well
<valorie> and as I say, I'd rather have 20 people testing than 2 people
<acheronuk> but general call still stands. would be great if I do not have much to cover ;)
<valorie> exactly
<clivejo> the day I held aloft my magic sword
<valorie> I already wrote to the lists
<valorie> clivejo: lol
<acheronuk> mostly I can only VM test anyway
<clivejo> he shouldnt really be doing that in public
<valorie> I'll never forget the day when all my little nieghborhood boys were watching that cartoon at our house, and all stood and did that together
<valorie> it was awesome
 * acheronuk prefered thundercats
<valorie> well, I didn't watch any of those horribly drawn cartoons
<valorie> animation went way downhill from the 50s to the 80s
<valorie> and I think has turned around now
<acheronuk> I guess many may disagree, but I would wuite like to follow suit with this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2017-September/004212.html
<valorie> acheronuk: did you follow the outcry on Kubuntu-users list when I told people (I think at alpha 1 time) that we'd be not doing i386 for 17.10?
<valorie> we got actual testers
<valorie> including Franklin from Taiwan, who spoke up for all those folks in Taiwan who have aging computers and want Kubuntu
<valorie> acheronuk: how much extra work is it for you as a devel?
<acheronuk> at the moment, not much, but I would guess it will multiply at a fairly large rate over the next few years
<valorie> I'm pretty sure lubuntu will continue with i386
<valorie> tsimonq2: ^^^
<acheronuk> lubuntu is a 'special' case
<valorie> probably xubuntu as well
<valorie> I think we're special too, given how wide our institutional reach is
<acheronuk> I admit I am playing a bit of devil's advocate here :P
<valorie> sure, and I used to be on the devil's side
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> but I wouldn't like to toss Taiwan for instance off to someone else
<valorie> and how would this impact, say -- Mint?
<acheronuk> it's not so much how much we can support 17.10, but 18.04 as LTS is another matter
<valorie> well, precisely
<valorie> 17.10 is pretty much baked
<valorie> I'm looking forward to Bumfoozled Buffalo
<valorie> ooo, how about Baffled?
<valorie> so many choices
<acheronuk> 'big bat'
<valorie> can we discuss this on teh ML?
<valorie> enough with the metaphors!
<acheronuk> yeah, can do on the ML. with my email not working very well, I just pinged on here
<valorie> first magic sword, then big bat
<valorie> ewww, email still bunged?
<valorie> :(
<acheronuk> I intended no metaphor with that, but now you say.....
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I started it, mea culpa
<acheronuk> yeah. I have some new email accounts, but it's a pain to switch all subs and keys etc 
<valorie> oh gosh, huge pain
<valorie> sec
<acheronuk> it is. it will get sorted, but in the meantime I may miss some stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Everybody involved in Final Beta Publication is in NYC atm for the Snappy sprint
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Yep, Lubuntu continues with i386. Just confirmed to Marius Nestor.
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: yeah, I saw
<acheronuk> right. gotta run
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 3 or 3:30 AM UK time then, acheronuk? :P
<acheronuk> wut?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from acheronuk: <acheronuk> Ok, as long as they don't want to release silly a clock early UK time tomorrow time, then I can hoover up what is left to test
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<acheronuk> I meant that releases usually go out late afternoon or evening UK time. hence, I should have time in the morning here
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ah OK :P
<acheronuk> badly phrased. I did not mean the wee small hours
<valorie> clem's not here
<valorie> or not using clem as IRC nick
<valorie> bummer
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #964: SUCCESS in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/964/
<acheronuk> he is often in here. may just be time of day
<acheronuk> gotta go. back in the morning. happy testing!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #90: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #208: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/208/
<valorie> yeah, tweeted about the testing again
<valorie> just in case
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #204: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #259: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_isoimagewriter build #37: FAILURE in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_isoimagewriter/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjots build #61: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjots/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_purpose build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_purpose/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #103: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #113: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #336: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #111: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #92: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #69: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #275: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #119: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #156: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/156/
<keithzg> I have to say it's a bit weird that the Ubiquity slideshow thingy visibly moves cards in the same direction regardless of which direction you click to go, heh
 * keithzg has no other comments since the auto-resize test seems to be going fine otherwise :)
<valorie> oh nice
 * valorie heads out to dinner
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #96: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #118: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #58: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/58/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-09-28
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #132: FAILURE in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #116: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #331: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #47: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #91: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #209: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #205: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #260: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjots build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjots/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_purpose build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_purpose/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #273: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #114: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #133: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #379: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #596: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/596/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #93: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #70: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #117: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #206: STILL FAILING in 3 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #159: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_isoimagewriter build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_isoimagewriter/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #114: FAILURE in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #207: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_isoimagewriter build #71: FAILURE in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_isoimagewriter/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #160: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #115: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #195: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #59: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #610: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/610/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #97: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_purpose build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_purpose/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_isoimagewriter build #72: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_isoimagewriter/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #168: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #255: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #196: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #169: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #385: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #256: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #209: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #386: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #102: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjots build #156: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjots/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #247: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #121: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #187: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #223: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #210: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #188: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #224: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #161: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #167: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #143: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #176: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #229: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #144: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #177: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #230: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #394: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #176: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #122: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #103: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #170: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #395: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #111: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #215: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #177: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #112: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #216: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #87: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #168: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #217: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #218: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #111: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #171: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/171/
<valorie> finally got a chance to restart, so I'm using the beta2
<valorie> unless we get a respin within the next few hours
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1801: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1801/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1801: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1801/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1801: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1801/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1801: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1801/
<acheronuk> valorie: think I may have to fail these test cases. bug #1706859 has got worse
<ubottu> bug 1706859 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Auto-selected keyboard layout no longer matches chosen region on "Where are you" page" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1706859
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #123: NOW UNSTABLE in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #172: NOW UNSTABLE in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #169: NOW UNSTABLE in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #248: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #274: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/274/
<clivejo> acheronuk: libkolab disabled for a reason?
<acheronuk> probably
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkolab/
<clivejo> seems like kdepim-runtime needs new version
<acheronuk> I think it doesn't build. so need to do manual rebuilds of the version in the archive
<clivejo> weird
<clivejo> sbuild-build-depends-kdepim-runtime-dummy : Depends: libkolab-dev (>= 1.0.2) but it is not going to be installed
<clivejo> but we have 1.0.2 in unstable PPA
<clivejo> oh well, back to building the wall
<acheronuk> it will need a no change rebuild against new PIM libs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #78: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #123: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #116: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #57: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #117: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #158: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/158/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #159: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/159/
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: how did you get OEM install to pass in amd64?
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
 * genii hugs queuebot
<acheronuk> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gcompris build #62: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gcompris/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gcompris build #63: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gcompris/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1802: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1802/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1802: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1802/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I installed on real hardware (Dell legacy laptop) following the ISO testing instructions. In the past I have also succeeded installing in a VM so I am not able to replicate the issues others had.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Let me know if you want me to test anything else (i.e. on an uefi system)  and I will do it tonight.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1802: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1802/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1802: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1802/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #304: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #318: STILL FAILING in 8 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #83: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #319: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #305: STILL FAILING in 3 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #111: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #90: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #160: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #84: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #112: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #91: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #161: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #320: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #306: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #162: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #321: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #307: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #163: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #308: STILL FAILING in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #322: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #309: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #323: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #105: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #164: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/164/
<acheronuk> any testers free to help lubuntu get their iso test cases done?
<mparillo> Hey, I've done half the testing on LXQtbuntu amd64 ;-)
<valorie> acheronuk: is anyone working on that bug you mentioned earlier?
<acheronuk> valorie: cyphermox is aware and going to deal with it. or work out how to make it so it doesn't need sorting
<acheronuk> apparently it's a bug, which may not be a bug
 * acheronuk shrugs
<acheronuk> I've poked at it. the installer devs are aware. so all I can do really
<acheronuk> are images are marked as ready, so all a 'go'
<acheronuk> *our
<valorie> ooooo, thanks!
<valorie> I had only one update today, which was a font
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kldap build #86: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kldap/86/
<acheronuk> I uploaded new gcompris eariler. just about to do kdenlive
<acheronuk> they should sit in the unaproved queue until beta is done
<cyphermox> keyboard selection is an obscure bug because locales are hard.
<cyphermox> I have a fix building right now in my PPA; will test once it's built before I subject the world to my uploads.
<acheronuk> ok. thanks again :)
<cyphermox> hey, for sure some things were very wrong with the keyboard selection. Very least of which is looking for english charmap names under whatever locales you decide to pick :)
<cyphermox> so yeah, "English (US)" isn't found when you search in French.
<valorie> but tying locales to certain keyboards is not correct either
<valorie> and Qt does that
<cyphermox> valorie: it's not that simple
<valorie> along with tying locale to time and date display, etc.
<cyphermox> valorie: for now you wouldn't even see the various keyboard names translated, all the choices were showing in English
<valorie> :(
<valorie> as you say, very complex
<cyphermox> valorie: but yeah, that's what I mentioned to acheronuk; using timezone to pick keyboard is frought with peril :)
<valorie> precisely
<cyphermox> (for instance, I might be installing when not in my own timezone)
<valorie> we used to have klocale that worked very well, but that was deprecated when Qt covered it
<valorie> but not as well
<acheronuk> yeah, it's one of those things I just took for granted. I got London UK time zone, and it picked the right keyboard. QED
<mparillo> acheronuk: I should be able to knock off a couple of LXQt Lubuntu test cases, but it has already been marked ready.
<acheronuk> yes. should be ok now
 * keithzg wishes the Qt folks had just found a way to basically upstream klocale, it really did seem a lot more featureful---which for something like locales is almost the same as saying "less buggy"!
<valorie> keithzg: +++++
<valorie> they could have, but didn't
<valorie> sadly
<clivejo> tsimonq2: are you refeshing the symbols after your abi bump in libkdepim ?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: oh shoot did I never do that?
<tsimonq2> Hold on, doing right now then
<tsimonq2> Apologies
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/103/
<tsimonq2> Yep
<tsimonq2> Got it
<clivejo> doesn't appear so
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Done.
<tsimonq2> And pushed
<tsimonq2> Yeet
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #206: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #261: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/261/
<tsimonq2> grrrrrrrrrrrr
<tsimonq2> Why does it fail?!?
<acheronuk> because PIM is a dependency mess, and often needs a step by step rebuild from the bottom up to fix properly
<tsimonq2> Ah k
<tsimonq2> So unrelated, gotcha
<acheronuk> and zsety/xenial are in worse state, as people have been concentrating on prodding artful rebuilds
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #262: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #207: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/207/
<acheronuk> I've not done a top to bottom rebuild lately, as so many PIM changes are happening. by the time I finished, half of it would be broken by new changes again
<clivejo> people = Clive?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #104: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/104/
<tsimonq2> yeet! ^^^
<clivejo> what is causing this error?
<clivejo> /usr/include/KF5/KIconThemes/kiconloader.h:31:10: fatal error: kcolorscheme.h: No such file or directory
<clivejo>  #include <kcolorscheme.h>
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #88: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #263: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #264: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #233: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #88: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #115: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/115/
<valorie> supposedly the betas are publishing, but no torrents available yet
<valorie> in fact, I think we should get a notification here
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #234: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #98: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #119: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/119/
<valorie> our beta 2 torrents are up
<tsimonq2> \o/
<valorie> and a couple of lubuntu's
<valorie> so it begins
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #116: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/116/
<valorie> torrents are beginning to DL the ISOs
<valorie> pretty slow as yet
<valorie> everybody can seed, if you have the bandwidth.....
<tsimonq2> valorie: link?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #965: SUCCESS in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/965/
<valorie> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<valorie> I control-f beta-2
<valorie> and just click them all, and import silently into ktorrent
<tsimonq2> Hah @ that port number :P
<valorie> no comment.....
<tsimonq2> >__> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #178: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #113: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #231: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #310: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #219: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #92: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #221: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #173: STILL FAILING in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/173/
<valorie> even after removing all my download limits, torrents are downloading rather slowly
<valorie> not many seeders yet
<tsimonq2> Torrenting now myself
<tsimonq2> So I'll get to seeding eventually, valorie :)
<valorie> yay!
<valorie> best is still less than 20%
<valorie> oh, well
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #393: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #324: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_purpose build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_purpose/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/174/
<valorie> yay, they are starting to move more quickly
<valorie> hmmm, still no notification here though
<valorie> odd
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #276: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/133/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-09-29
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #275: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #115: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #220: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #114: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #179: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #174: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #394: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #93: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #222: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #311: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #232: STILL FAILING in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #325: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #111: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #43: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #611: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/611/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #332: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #597: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/597/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #396: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #387: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #116: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #211: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_purpose build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_purpose/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #106: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #388: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #397: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #212: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_purpose build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_purpose/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #117: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #125: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #96: UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #380: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #118: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #126: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #115: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/115/
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-artful-aardvark-17-10-final-beta-images-now-available/
<valorie> please spread
<valorie> twitter in particular
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #76: UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #249: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/171/
<valorie> tweeted, tooted 2x, FB & kubuntuforum
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #116: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #208: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #209: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #335: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #231: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #232: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #336: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #103: UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/103/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 2] has been updated (20170929)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 2] has been updated (20170929)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kldap build #236: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kldap/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #235: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kldap build #237: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kldap/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #131: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #267: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #276: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/276/
<mparillo> Tweeted and G+'d from the Kubuntu accounts.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #127: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #117: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #208: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #265: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #204: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #247: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #208: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #119: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #248: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #209: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #301: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #268: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #277: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #132: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #210: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #189: FIXED in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #217: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #85: STILL FAILING in 9 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #198: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #215: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #161: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #86: STILL FAILING in 8 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #389: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #398: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #210: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #399: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #390: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #211: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #326: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #213: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #180: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #117: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #234: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #312: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #154: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/154/
<BluesKaj> Hi all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #118: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #391: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #212: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #400: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #119: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #262: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #213: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #281: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #148: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #142: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #133: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #214: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #134: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #155: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #251: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #191: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #233: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #223: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #40: FAILURE in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #135: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #226: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #41: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #112: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #122: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/122/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie found the commit in frameoworks causing that polkit-kde-agent-1 fail, and told KDE devs. should be sorted for the next release
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1803: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1803/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1803: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1803/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1803: SUCCESS in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1803/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1803: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1803/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #145: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #92: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #257: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #170: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #196: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #112: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #178: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #175: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #225: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #212: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #88: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #122: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #142: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #82: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #75: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #232: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #92: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #197: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #195: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #101: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #221: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #233: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #115: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #228: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #326: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #372: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #257: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #175: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #395: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #337: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #167: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_purpose build #12: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_purpose/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_purpose build #24: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_purpose/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_purpose build #66: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_purpose/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #117: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_purpose build #70: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_purpose/70/
<valorie> thanks clivejo!
<valorie> so for some reason our beta was respun
<valorie> but I have no clue if we are supposed to do anything about it
<valorie> I suppose I can just mark them read again, no clue as I said
<acheronuk> valorie: they were not re-spun
<acheronuk> that was the the daily iso getting built again, but looks like no-one had turned off the notification for the beta about new images
<acheronuk> beta here is still the image from 26th: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/artful/beta-2/
<acheronuk> or at least that is my best guess at what happened. check with the release team
<valorie> ok, that sounds more reasonable
<valorie> still no announcement of the beta!
<valorie> very strange
<wxl> from upstream????
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, I have it...
<valorie> look in your email
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I have the announcement email
<valorie> from whom, where?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> From sil2100
<wxl> yeah that's what i mean
<wxl> i see that
<valorie> can you forward to me plz?
<acheronuk> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2017-September/000225.html
<wxl> theere ya go
<valorie> excellent
<wxl> wasn't sent to -devel or -devel-announce
<valorie> I wonder why I didn't get it
<valorie> ah
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk to the rescue :P
<valorie> huh, dead link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ArtfulUpgrades
<acheronuk> I had to go looking for it, but then my email is still not really sorted
<valorie> maybe I wasn't subbed
<valorie> am now
<wxl> i always thought -devel and -devel-announce got the milestones and -announce got final but you know we reinvent this every time XD
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Just like when Martin forgot Lubuntu Next in the Beta 1 announcement and he said, "but it was on the wiki?"
<acheronuk> it was <sil2100> 1st time doing a release, so he may have not done it quite as usual
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I was like... Ok obviously there's different rule of thumb here XD
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk> it was <sil2100, True.
<valorie> lubuntu next is on top of my ktorrent list
<valorie> seems like there is a lot of interest (at least from torrenters) for the beta2
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ooooooh!
<valorie> not a meaningful number, but once you seed them all, it's interesting anyway
<valorie> btw thank you mparillo for spreading the word
<mparillo> My pleasure, but nothing gets testers like your threat to drop 32-bit.
<valorie> they didn't really come through this time, but acheronuk covered for 'em
<valorie> I don't see us continuing to offer i386 after 18.04 though
<valorie> unless those testers DO step up
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lubuntu will :P
<valorie> you didn't have very much testing for the beta, tsimonq2
<valorie> tsk tsk
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Shush :P
<mparillo> We had more 32-bit testers on Kubuntu than Lubuntu. I did half of the reported testing.
<mparillo> reported testing on Lubuntu-next. And all of the reported testing on the first spin.
<valorie> thank you for that, mparillo
<mparillo> first spin of Beta-2 that is. What I call Beta2RC1
<valorie> I hope to have more time for testing by bumbling buffalo
<mparillo> Well, I do not want to throw out my 1GB netbook yet, and the latest Kubuntu ISOs no longer even boot.
<valorie> :(
<valorie> because uefi?
<clivejo> thanks?
<clivejo> for what?
<valorie> reporting that glitch in frameworks upstream
<mparillo> Oh, no. This was a Win7 netbook. No UEFI for me until I can no longer find old refurbs. The problem must be that I only have 1GB of memory.
<clivejo> Rik did it
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 waves to Clivey
<valorie> well then thank you acheronuk
<clivejo> Ive been building a wall
<valorie> actually, thanks to the whole team!
<valorie> I thought this freakin' beta would never get out the door
<clivejo> and seem to have rubbed my fingertip away
 * valorie kicks the door shut
 * valorie hands clivejo a basin of clean water and some bandages
<clivejo> my hands are clean
<clivejo> just the cement has wore my skin away
<valorie> photos of your new wall?
<clivejo> it's not very impressive :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Is it as impressive as the wall we have in the USA?
<clivejo> certaining not a magic see through Trump wall
<clivejo> certainly
<clivejo> aka a window
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<clivejo> I'm Irish, we call a shade a shade
<clivejo> spade
<clivejo> grrr
<valorie> lol
<mparillo> I thought the Irish favoured lace curtains over shades?
 * clivejo is tired
<genii> Time to go rob a bank, while you have no fingerprints
<clivejo> yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<clivejo> my phone won't unlock :/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, What phone do you have?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And ask Max to unlock your phone.
<clivejo> acheronuk: thanks for fixing PIM (again) seems to be working after upgrade
<valorie> I finally turned off the fingerprint reader on my phone since it never worked
<valorie> or rarely
<clivejo> Samsung S5
<clivejo> running Nuguent and expanded onto a 64Gb SD card
<clivejo> tsimonq2: be a doll and translate for me 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Android N :P
<acheronuk> clivejo: :) @ PIM working
<clivejo> seems to be :)
<acheronuk> valorie: np as well. seems Marco has a fix already, but above my ability to properly review
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: You didn't have to fix anything I touched, right?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: no. just a few things. mostly is was just. prodding rebuilds in the right order from the dep tree graph
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK cool
<clivejo> must be some way to automate that
<acheronuk> I'm sure
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Maybe rewriting, KCI in Python would help. :P
<clivejo> you keep saying that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I do.
<clivejo> do it, and show it working 
<acheronuk> and........ silence
<valorie> heh
<valorie> meeting now folks, bbb room 1
<valorie> ahoneybun, tsimonq2, mparillo -- join in?
<tsimonq2> valorie: no :P
<mparillo> I used to have the URL
<valorie> kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net
<mparillo> TY Password?
<valorie> welcome
<valorie> that was a great meeting!
<valorie> thanks again to @Sick_Rimmit for setting it up and running it
#kubuntu-devel 2017-09-30
<JonelethIrenicus> have you all heard of the Kubuntu firefox-plasma ppa?
<valorie> JonelethIrenicus: I have not
<valorie> whose PPA?
<valorie> and what's in it
<mparillo> It looks like it comes from OpenSuSE, right? Arch (https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/firefox-kde-opensuse/) points you to (https://build.opensuse.org/package/show/mozilla:Factory/MozillaFirefox) where I expect the patch is: https://build.opensuse.org/package/view_file/mozilla:Factory/MozillaFirefox/firefox-kde.patch?expand=1
<valorie> we used to have a KDE overlay
<valorie> years ago though
<mparillo> I asked Phil about this some years ago, and he said something to the effect that, especially for an LTS, having the Ubuntu team handling browser security patches without requiring the Kubuntu team was a good thing.
<mparillo> I am voting for Falkon (formerly Qupzilla) just as soon as KDE releases it, but that goes back to our identity. What happens when a KDE s/w (e.g. Kalligra) does not fully match up to non KDE s/w (e.g. LO).
<valorie> I will join your vote for Falkon mparillo
<valorie> when it is released
<mparillo> TY. If it is at all close, I would prefer a KDE browser, or even a Qt one, even if FF is a bit more capable. 
<mparillo> Qupzilla is my main browser on LXQt, and it has a few funny things. For example, if use an arrow to scroll, then right click on a link and open in a new tab, I need to click back into the scroll bar before the arrow works again for scrolling.
<valorie> that's odd
<valorie> it was hard to give up konqueror and then rekonq
<valorie> but as they bit-rotted, eventually we had no choice
<mparillo> I was about the last to drop rekonq (it launched so quickly), but its security vulnerabilities and its inability to handle javascript heavy sites eventually drove me away.
<valorie> I was an early adopter, but my bug reports were ignored or just "wontfix"
<mparillo> A common problem in open source ... too many spots where there is only one core developer, and if that developer is not interested, gets bored, life intervenes, users get stuck, often without notice.
<mparillo> As an example, look at the last couple of comments on this page (https://adjamblog.wordpress.com/2014/01/12/rekonq-2-4-2/comment-page-1/#comment-3913) Then https://adjamblog.wordpress.com/2014/01/12/rekonq-2-4-2/comment-page-2/#comment-4184.
<mparillo> Not to blame adjam. Who knows what happened. But it happens more often than we open source cheerleaders like to admit.
<valorie> shadeslayer used to work on that team
<valorie> but it seems perhaps that that "one man" was already getting burnt out at that point
<valorie> this is why we always need to build some sort of team *always*
<valorie> lone devels become burnt and lonely
<blaze> I'm surprised how many people are downloading the beta iso
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1804: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1804/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1804: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1804/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1804: SUCCESS in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1804/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1804: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1804/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ahoneybun> Heyo BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> Hey ahoneybun
<mparillo> blaze: I recall that I used to think in general that by the time you got to Beta-2 (Gradually, I shifted sooner and sooner), you were better off with the next release than the current, even with backports. Maybe that is why we are getting so many downloads. Of course, maybe it is the shift from Unity to Gnome giving people incentive to try the flavours. Or maybe it is our renewed social media push. 
<blaze> actually there were lots of howtos lately showing off the way to tranform Plasma into something Unity-like
<blaze> btw, what do you think about adding "Unity mode" for the next release?
<BluesKaj> plasma is my way of getting away from unity/gnome :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> clive wants to add a look and feel package for unity refugees
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I'm not as against that as I used to be, but it would need a good job doing with it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #304: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #125: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #126: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #137: UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #311: UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #123: FAILURE in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #124: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #127: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #125: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/125/
<JonelethIrenicus> valorie: ya it basically just allows for some sane defaults such as being able to use your plasma file picker/saver dialog
<JonelethIrenicus> mparillo: valorie personally I love vivaldi and the direction they are going
<JonelethIrenicus> just don't like the privacy issues
<JonelethIrenicus> i dont think it makes sense to completely re-write firefox's interface to qt personally, but making it so it at the very least launches the Qt or whatever the default DE's file picker is.
<JonelethIrenicus> That is probably something all Linux users could agree with.
<JonelethIrenicus> is there some middleware program that launches this for all DEs?
<JonelethIrenicus> or boiler plate code?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #138: FAILURE in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #312: FAILURE in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/312/
<blaze> acheronuk: check this https://github.com/annulen/webkit/releases
<blaze> it would be good to have this packaged, bacause it's up-to-date, more stable and secure tahn the stock Qt Webkit
<blaze> than*
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #313: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #139: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #128: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #126: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/126/
<clivejo> no meeting today?
<clivejo> acheronuk: DarinMiller
<clivejo> grrrr
<blaze> today is a meeting with a bottle of wine
<blaze> not for me however
<clivejo> finished up early to come on :(
 * clivejo goes back to wall building
<DarinMiller> sorry,  lost track of time...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #314: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #305: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #140: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/140/
<DarinMiller> Is anyone experiencing plasmashell crashes on 17.10 especially after resuming from sleep?  I have 2 systems on 5.10.95, one never crashes and one crashes freqently.  A third system with  5..9.1 plasma has crashed only once on resume from sleep in last 5 months.
<DarinMiller> The crashes do not produce an error report that is submittable for bug reporting purposes.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1805: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1805/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1805: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1805/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1805: SUCCESS in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1805/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1805: SUCCESS in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1805/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/98/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Maybe too late for 17.10?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *shrug*
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm for it. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I would say too late for artful. I'd want to do a good job, and improve on the ones out there at the moment
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #87: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #92: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #113: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #88: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #396: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #338: FAILURE in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #93: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #176: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #397: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #339: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #177: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #114: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/114/
<valorie> tsimonq2: what is too late for 17.10?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from acheronuk: clive wants to add a look and feel package for unity refugees
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from acheronuk: I'm not as against that as I used to be, but it would need a good job doing with it
<valorie> oh right
<valorie> if it was *done* maybe
<clivejo> need a few testers who like unity 
 * DarinMiller if I liked unity I would not be using KDE....
<DarinMiller> clivejo: I can test 
<valorie> I've never liked gnome or unity
<clivejo>  well yeah
<valorie> I mean, I like the people, but not the software
<clivejo> thats my personal opinion
<valorie> I always feel confined
<clivejo> but there will be a lot of users who do like Unity will be looking for a new home
<valorie> agreed
 * DarinMiller really likes the Kubuntu 5 Star Elegance desktop theme...
<clivejo> and if we can be that new home, even better
<clivejo> DarinMiller: where is that?
<clivejo> oh my
<clivejo> a new and improved Rik
<DarinMiller> system settings -> workplace theme -> desktop theme then click downloads
<clivejo> store.ked?
<clivejo> kde
<acheronuk_v2> just trying out that konversation WIP progress branch
<DarinMiller> sry, not downloads, Get new theme button....
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1095x714) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/hwtRRqec/file_3316.jpg
<valorie> nice
<clivejo> the search on store.kde is rubbish
 * DarinMiller oooo, new Konversation looks.... modern
<clivejo> can never find the thing I'm looking at
<clivejo> very Androidy
<DarinMiller> store.kde web version or the pop up "Get new..." menus.
<clivejo> got a link to it on store.
<clivejo> ?
<clivejo> This is the Unity one I was looking at getting packaged and installed on the iso
<clivejo> https://store.kde.org/p/1167950/
<valorie> I think that's the point on konvi -- so it will work with matrix AND irc, and one phones and everywhere
<valorie> omg the colors
<valorie> that's what always pushes me away from the first glance on
<valorie> my son Thomas thinks that's silly, but *he's color blind*
<DarinMiller> clivejo: https://imgur.com/a/cMf9X
<valorie> plasma search must be better than kde store search!
<valorie> because that's what I searched
<valorie> and didn't find that
<clivejo> can't find it either
<acheronuk> https://store.kde.org/p/998875 ?
<clivejo> this it https://store.kde.org/p/998875/ ?
<clivejo> lol
<clivejo> snap
<DarinMiller> that's it
<clivejo> had to search via google to find it
<acheronuk> last change, 9 years ago?
<acheronuk> date on last file is 2016-04-15
<acheronuk> \o/ segfault on exit!
<DarinMiller> Konvi?
<acheronuk> yep
<DarinMiller> clivejo: what unity theme did would you like tested?
<clivejo> https://store.kde.org/p/1167950/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #215: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/215/
<clivejo> anyone know who LLUCAS is? 
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hac3c6fADQM
<valorie> sort of
<valorie> he's the guy who does the vids
<clivejo> https://plus.google.com/+KDEOKK
<clivejo> big daddy?
<acheronuk> not usre it's the same one
<valorie> well now there are two guys doing videos, which is good
<acheronuk> https://phabricator.kde.org/p/Lucas/
<acheronuk> does the promo vids I think?
<valorie> yup
<clivejo> does that guy just read a script?
<valorie> he writes them I think
<valorie> and there has been a woman reading them before
<clivejo> he talks quite fast
<DarinMiller> unity theme works, but its way better than unity (panels are customizeable and autohide of left panel works much better than the last time I tried Unity).
<mparillo> At .75 it still sounds decent.
<mparillo> DarinMiller: Have you tested sending your search results to Amazon? <ducks>
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #216: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/216/
 * DarinMiller :)
<clivejo> DarinMiller: how did you install United?
<DarinMiller> Yes, it works great.  Everything is configureable unlike Unity...
<clivejo> how did you do it?
<clivejo> the download doesn't seem to have any wallpaper etc
<DarinMiller> I had dl' the file since sys settings was failing to list workspaces, but after running updates and relauncing sys settings, I was able to search/find united from the "Get  New looks" menu.
<DarinMiller> The wallpaper came down, but I had to manually find it in the wallpaper selection.
<clivejo> hi greyback
<clivejo> DarinMiller: I can only see previews in the tarball
<DarinMiller> that is strange, the wall paper definitley came down with Sys Set install, but in the tar file I only see the preview.png and fullscreenpreview.png also.
<clivejo> wonder does it download it
<DarinMiller> I am unsure of the source.  It's was on the 17.10 beta laptop that received a fresh install last Wednesday.   The install has 10 wallpapers that magically appeared, one is the Ubuntu background, the rest are pictures.
<DarinMiller> I don't recall manually downloading any of the wallpapers but none of my other 17.10 boxes have them.  Not sure how they landed on that box.
#kubuntu-devel 2017-10-01
<mparillo> DarinMiller: I have very clean 17.10 VM.
<mparillo> Getting updates since Beta2RC2.
<mparillo> System Settings > Look and Feel > Search for United by llucas > Install 
<mparillo> Close > I see it in Look and Feel along with Breeze and Breeze Dark. Select it, and also click use Desktop Layout from theme and Apply. I get a warning, and I see something like a unity panel on the left, a top bar, but plasma background.
<mparillo> I have a warning that the application menu widget is disabled and the Widget style dialog pops up
<mparillo> Cancel and trying a re-boot.
<mparillo> GetL1nux
<mparillo> Enter my LVM password, and no, the wallpaper is still plasma default. I needed to right-click on my desktop to select the Ubuntu orange wallpaper.
<mparillo> Ugh
<mparillo> That orange.
<mparillo> But, it is a bit closer to unity. Somewhere I saw a tutorial that seemed to get a whole lot closer, but this was only a few clicks.
<DarinMiller> mparillo: I had to manually select the Ubuntu wallpaper also.  But, I did not download it separately.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1806: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1806/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1806: SUCCESS in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1806/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1806: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1806/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1806: SUCCESS in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1806/
<mparillo> DarinMiller: I did not need to download the Ubuntu wallpaper separately either.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1807: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1807/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1807: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1807/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1807: SUCCESS in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1807/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1807: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1807/
<clivejo> acheronuk: can this be closed - https://phabricator.kde.org/T7015
<acheronuk> I guess so
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_juk build #64: FAILURE in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_juk/64/
<acheronuk> juk is now KF5 ^^^
<valorie> the porting is pretty much complete!
<acheronuk> which I guess is why they merged it to master branch then
<valorie> they were just discussing it in #kde-devel
<acheronuk> it aaaaaaaaaages sine I tried that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #966: SUCCESS in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/966/
<clivejo> what is juk?
<valorie> I don't think I've tried it since kde3
<valorie> lol
<valorie> minimal music player, isn't it?
<valorie> !info juk
<ubottu> juk (source: juk): music jukebox / music player. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:17.04.3-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 692 kB, installed size 1769 kB
<acheronuk> sorta a minimal amarok IIRC?
<clivejo> are you porting it?
<valorie> mpyne did, along with someone else
<valorie> the guy who does kdesrc-build
<valorie> and asciiquarium
<acheronuk> not right now for the packaging. feel free. or leave for a learner?
<valorie> which I miss.....
<clivejo> I'll do start it now
<clivejo> we seem to have a shortage of learners
<acheronuk> yep, pretty basic. playlists, lyrics, search, and some album art.
<valorie> now that it's ported and released, perhaps we can add it to our list of possibilities to Amarok replacements
<valorie> however, it seems that the Amarok port is also finally moving
<valorie> according to #kde-devel today
<acheronuk> valorie: yes, playing with the KDE4 version, it's not as basic as I thought
<valorie> it was the original basis for Amarok, as I remember
<valorie> from the misty past.....
<acheronuk> I only recall as far back as amarok 1.4 I think
<acheronuk> which now looking at it, was basically a enhanced juk
<valorie> yep
<valorie> nice to know we can fall back to that if all our other choices crap out
<valorie> or fail to appear
<acheronuk> cool. we may have a few options for the next LTS
<valorie> that's always better than "desperation"
<acheronuk> would be typical if in 6 months we are 'spoilt for choice'
<acheronuk> after having not much for ages
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_jovie build #29: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_jovie/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksaneplugin build #59: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksaneplugin/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #117: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter build #55: FAILURE in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_jovie build #96: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_jovie/96/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-09-24
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #197: FAILURE in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qtcurve build #68: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qtcurve/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #258: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_qtcurve build #4: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_qtcurve/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_qtcurve build #4: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_qtcurve/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #257: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #71: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qtcurve build #69: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qtcurve/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #198: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_qtcurve build #5: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_qtcurve/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_qtcurve build #5: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_qtcurve/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #199: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #123: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #92: FAILURE in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-gtk-config/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qtcurve build #70: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qtcurve/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2493: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2493/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2493: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2493/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2493: SUCCESS in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2493/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #134: SUCCESS in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #134: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #134: SUCCESS in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2494: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2494/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2494: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2494/
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.4-7-g76e457b * Jonathan Riddell: src (4 files)
<pursuivant> Forward declare QtDBus classes
<pursuivant> Summary: Forward declare QtDBus classes as we do not want to publically link to the library
<pursuivant> Reviewers: O3 libqapt & debconf-kde, yurchor, sitter
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/libqapt/76e457b0d5068cf714efa5a68729378f307c54e2
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2494: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2494/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #59: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #89: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #135: SUCCESS in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #135: SUCCESS in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #135: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2495: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2495/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2495: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2495/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2495: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2495/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbounce build #73: FAILURE in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbounce/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkmahjongg build #74: FAILURE in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkmahjongg/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_rocs build #77: FAILURE in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_rocs/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #65: FAILURE in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbounce build #58: FAILURE in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbounce/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #47: FAILURE in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #53: FAILURE in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rocs build #75: FAILURE in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rocs/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #136: SUCCESS in 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #136: SUCCESS in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #136: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2496: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2496/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2496: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2496/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2496: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2496/
<acheronuk> nggraham: why is this not in 5.14? https://phabricator.kde.org/D15717
<acheronuk> the author patched it in debian for 5.13, so not being in 5.14 is odd
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkmahjongg build #75: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkmahjongg/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rocs build #76: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rocs/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #48: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbounce build #74: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbounce/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbounce build #59: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbounce/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_rocs build #78: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_rocs/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #77: NOW UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libqapt build #120: NOW UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libqapt/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #60: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_yakuake build #117: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_yakuake/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #94: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #66: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #54: FIXED in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2497: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2497/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2497: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2497/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2497: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2497/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #68: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/68/
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.8.0-30-g84539867 * Carlo Vanini:  (2 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> use QProcess instead of KProcess
<pursuivant> Summary:
<pursuivant> * Replace KProcess with QProcess, since we are not using any of its additional features.
<pursuivant> * Use xi18n for text containing KUIT tags.
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/muon/8453986756bfad695e318c9c147ec55c0b666d06
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_elisa build #10: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_elisa/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_elisa build #12: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_elisa/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #258: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/23/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-09-25
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2498: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2498/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2498: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2498/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2498: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2498/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2499: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2499/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2499: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2499/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2499: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2499/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Beta] (20180925.1) has been added
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #193: STILL FAILING in 3 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_elisa build #11: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_elisa/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #85: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_elisa build #13: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_elisa/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #253: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #211: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #183: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #245: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #286: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/88/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-09-26
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #259: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #83: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #85: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #82: FAILURE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #198: FAILURE in 6 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #72: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2500: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2500/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2500: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2500/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2500: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2500/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2501: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2501/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2501: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2501/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2501: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2501/
<mparillo_> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping yofel, acheronuk, clivejo, soee, BluesKaj, lordievader, mamarley, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<mparillo_> CC Beta (the only one). http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/396/builds. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CosmicCuttlefish/Beta/Kubuntu.
<valorie> mparillo_: is that the respin?
<valorie> oh my god, your wiki page is pretty
<valorie> 3 hours ago in #ubuntu-flavors: 
<valorie> [09:09] <willcooke> Hi all.  We're going to have to respin the ISOs in order to get the fix for this bug in:
<valorie> [09:09] <willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1792932
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1792932 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Cosmic Desktop fails to boot in vbox: Xorg assert failure: Xorg: ../../../../dix/privates.c:384: dixRegisterPrivateKey: Assertion `!global_keys[type].created' failed." [High,Triaged]
<valorie> [09:09] <ubot93> Launchpad bug 1792932 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Cosmic Desktop fails to boot in vbox: Xorg assert failure: Xorg: ../../../../dix/privates.c:384: dixRegisterPrivateKey: Assertion `!global_keys[type].created' failed." [High, Triaged]
<valorie> [09:09] <willcooke> The "fails to boot in Virtualbox" bug
<valorie> [09:09] <willcooke> Which means that we are going to need the ISO tests doing again, or in some cases, for the first time this release 
<valorie> I haven't seen a notice that the spin is done
<valorie> guess I'll check and re-zsync
<valorie> hmmm, no re-spin yet
<mparillo_> Thanks valorie. I think it was before the re-spin. I posted as soon as I saw the QA Tracker. The tracker does not say re-spinning (yet).
<valorie> I assume that they are trying to fix/patch/and see if it builds before respinning
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Watch this link: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/18.2.1-1ubuntu1
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> The fix is in -proposed. Once it migrates, all the things get respun.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But assuming usual mesa is usual, we're talking insane amounts of autopkgtests, is that about right @acheronuk?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> certainly a lot
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Right.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> at the moment working out what plasma 5.12.7 needs doing, and what is just a repacked tar with no changes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #259: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #260: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/217/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-09-27
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> and back to Kubuntu on my new Galago Pro.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> rocking some Wayland too.
<valorie> oh nice!
<valorie> Cosmic? or bionic
<valorie> also: HI
<valorie> nice to see ya, @ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Bionic.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Just added the backports PPA.
<valorie> good so far?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> so far yep.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Not sure if I want to move to CC yet.
<valorie> once I test the beta I might
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> First Beta I might.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I recommend CC.  Very solid and it has browser integration.  Running on 3 machines here.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> browser integration?
<valorie> the beta ISOs are being respun once a patch gets through
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> nice. Thomas is doing great I think btw.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/plasma-integration/cimiefiiaegbelhefglklhhakcgmhkai
<wxl> switch to Calamares. Lubuntu apparently doesn't have the issue requiring the respin XD
<wxl> so have they pushed out the release date?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> You can pause/play chrome videos from a media icon on the panel.  Quite slick.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> mm does not sound that amazing maybe just me.
<valorie> Thomas sounds pretty happy every time I talk to him
<wxl> @ahoneybun i think the problem starts with "google"
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @wx
<wxl> you said it doesn't sound too exciting. i'm saying google/chrome doesn't sound too exciting :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Plugin also available for FF.  I would  classify feature as more fun than amazing.
<valorie> annoying that the isos have still not been respun
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> My 1 year is tomorrow.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> weird workspaces don't work.
<valorie> wow, a year already
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yeah I know crazy
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> So I'm back on X
<wxl> um can anyone explain to me why it seems that gpgmepp has a QGpgmeConfig.cmake and not KF5GpgmeConfig.cmake like upstream?
<valorie> which upstream?
<wxl> KDE
<valorie> huh
<valorie> what does Debian provide?
<wxl> Q
<valorie> unsure whether or not we had a choice on that
<wxl> ugh cgit is such crap for providing history on a file, too
<valorie> and I'm reasonably sure that acheronuk is snoozing
<wxl> BUT even back with 15.08 it was KF5
<valorie> I wonder why Debian changed
<wxl> version numbering is just bizarre too
<wxl> that is part of applications right??
<valorie> looks like Maxy takes care of it in debian
<valorie> https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/gpgmepp
<wxl> oh looks like it's in a bad state too
<valorie> https://phabricator.kde.org/T3158
<wxl> unfortunately its' rather useful for trojita. optional, but useful.
<valorie> huh
<wxl> huh indeed
<valorie> are you using trojita in lubuntu?
<wxl> that's the plan
<wxl> if i can ever get the thing packaged
 * wxl hands over a few handfuls of hair
<valorie> are you on the KDE-packaging list?
<wxl> nope
<valorie> which is about details like this
<wxl> you got a link?
<valorie> general issues like gpgmepp might go there or to KDE-distributions list (issues that will hit many distros)
<wxl> yeah i'm not sure this affects everyone
<wxl> interesting. fedora has both a gpgmepp-devl and a kf5-gpgmepp-devel
<wxl> ah the first one seems dead
<wxl> the second does have the KF5
<wxl> in case you're wondering, upstream gpgme rolled in the qt bindings. unfortunately this wasn't the case with the 0.7 release of trojita :(
<acheronuk> wxl: yes, the kde gpgmepp is dead. removed from archive. all things should use gpgme1.0 now
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Beta] has been updated (20180927)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2502: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2502/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2502: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2502/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2502: SUCCESS in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2502/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<mparillo_> 'Morning BluesKaj. New CC Beta images were spun overnight. http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/396/builds/181500/testcases
<BluesKaj> Hey mparillo_ , thanks 
<acheronuk> mparillo_: please try in vbox if you can. other flavours are still getting a crash
<mparillo_> acheronuk: I can, in a couple of hours. I do know I was successful yesterday in VMWare.
<acheronuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CosmicCuttlefish/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> acheronuk: are we getting that together now or soon?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, beta is today in theory
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> if the respin did not need to happen.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, think they may just release anyway, and say "sh** happens" in the notes.
<mparillo_> I get a black screen in my VirtualBox.
<mparillo_> The MD5 sum of my ISO checks, I start my VM, I see Kubuntu with the moving dots underneath, and then a black screen.
<acheronuk> mparillo_: maybe give it more than the minimum video memory?
<acheronuk> trying lvm
<mparillo_> Doubling from 16 to 32 MB video memory did it. VMWare worked on yesterday's ISO.
<acheronuk> seems to some randomness as well. some boots have worked on 16 MB here
<mparillo_> VMWare seems to allocate a variable amount overall guest memory (up to 768MB was the default) to graphics memory
<acheronuk> on to oem
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2503: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2503/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2503: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2503/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2503: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2503/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Beta] has been marked as ready
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #191 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #191: ABORTED in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/191/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://ubuntubudgie.org/blog/2018/09/27/18-10-release-notes
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That looks nice.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I guess budgie haev the people and enthusiasm for things like that
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 nods
<valorie> our release notes have broken images
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's because our images aren't out yet. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We're waiting on Adam to continue poking mirrors with a stick, or something to that effect.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> images = isos ?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> oh
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> images = png?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> hah, didn't even occur to me...
<valorie> tsimonq2: still catching up; are you saying that we didn't test the actual beta yet?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, The beta isn't *out* yet. :)
<valorie> because the totals are different than when I checked last night
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Kubuntu is marked as ready.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Adam's publishing ISOs now.
<valorie> the respin was dropping as I went to bed last night
<valorie> did they change it again?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Nope.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That was the final spin.
<valorie> ok
<valorie> looks like those ubiquity bugs didn't get fixed
<valorie> minor though
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Which?
<valorie> links that aren't links, and missing labels
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Got a link to the bug?
<valorie> oh, I just clicked on the bugs in the qa tracker
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> hmm
<valorie> LP1681144
<valorie> and LP#1681830
<valorie> and LP #1681830
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1681830 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "No Label for LVM Encryption Passwords" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1681830
<valorie> there we go
<valorie> LP #1681144
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1681144 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Clicking on URLs in Kubuntu Installer Slideshow does nothing" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1681144
<valorie> if we decide to go to Calaramares, no problem
<valorie> so we'll be waiting to see how that works out for y
<valorie> y'all
<valorie> my god, acheronuk was a testing hero!
<valorie> thank you rik
<valorie> and thank you mparillo_
<valorie> my cold was just brutal last night
<valorie> ubuntu base and server beta ISOs are marked as ready
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, I hope you're feeling better now.
<valorie> maybe
<valorie> lol
#kubuntu-devel 2018-09-28
<valorie> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/18.10/beta/ \o/
<valorie> @ahoneybun, any screenshot?
<valorie> unsure if I should publish with no image
<valorie> for now, saved the draft
<valorie> our release notes have broken images still
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/KG8sz0Lg/file_9759.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> valorie
<valorie> nice!
<valorie> were you out somewhere fun?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> My 1 year party
<valorie> nice!
<valorie> did you see my question about a screenshot?
<valorie> if not, my upgrade is about done
<valorie> upgrade to the beta went without issue
<valorie> but I think I'm too tired /feeling fuzzy to do a screenshot for the announcement
<acheronuk> I'll sort one. after coffee
<valorie> oh thank you
<valorie> you've been doing almost all the work this cycle
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2504: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2504/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2504: SUCCESS in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2504/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2504: SUCCESS in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2504/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1045606379577364481
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-cosmic-cuttlefish-18-10-beta-released/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #107: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #202: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/202/
<mparillo_> G+'d
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #261: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #108: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #203: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #93: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-gtk-config/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #124: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #86: STILL FAILING in 2 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/86/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> thanks @acheronuk !
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> valorie sorry I don't have one.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #86: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #67: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #80: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #74: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #102: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #86: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksieve build #97: FAILURE in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksieve/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #84: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #110: FAILURE in 3 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #67: FAILURE in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #80: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #45: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/95/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-09-29
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #83: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #87: FIXED in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_solid build #88: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_solid/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2505: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2505/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2505: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2505/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2505: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2505/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #48: FAILURE in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/48/
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> (Photo, 461x120) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/6H7pVPpX/file_9787.jpg Don't really understand what's happening
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> I guess ubuntu-release-upgrader-core wasn't properly updated yet
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Lazy B, Nope. Just a dumbly worded message.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> You need to change 'Prompt=lts' to 'Prompt=normal' in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> edit the file, or....
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> Totally forgot about that, thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 655x520) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/h6yVvDNw/file_9788.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Lazy B, np :)
<valorie> also pre-release if you want the beta
<valorie> as I did yesterday
<valorie> :-)
<acheronuk> valorie: pre-release in software-properties? if so, then no. that enables -proposed
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I guess I should turn that off then
<valorie> however, that computer is off anyway
<acheronuk> yeah. like may things, the GUI is phrased assuming a user on a stable release where 'pre-release updates' mean pending SRUs in stable release -proposed
<valorie> if we have some cool stuff lingering there I probably got it
<valorie> and the good news is -- it's all fine
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #68: ABORTED in 5 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/68/
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> it looks like upgrade was successful although there were some errors during the process
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #119: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_solid build #89: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_solid/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #49: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #184: FIXED in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #77: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #77: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #89: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/89/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #83: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #68: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2506: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2506/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2506: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2506/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2506: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2506/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #194: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #87: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #195: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #88: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #199: FIXED in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #89: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #196: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #197: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #90: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_krunner build #1284: FAILURE in 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_krunner/1284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_krunner build #1285: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_krunner/1285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #214: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #108: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #215: NOW UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #109: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/109/
<wxl> for e.g. trojita it's not necessarily a requirement to either pass --with-kde or to use dhmk right?
#kubuntu-devel 2018-09-30
<IrcsomeBot1> <Lazy B> Cuttlefish is problematic. Why can't I bring network interfaces up and down manually via the KDE gui? And I have to start dhclient by myself
<IrcsomeBot1> <Lazy B> Is network manager broken or something?
<valorie> hmmm, everything Just Worked for me
<valorie> otoh it was an upgrade
<IrcsomeBot1> <Lazy B> (Photo, 595x49) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/kwD43fK6/file_9819.jpg The most interesting part is here. What the flip?
<valorie> do you have a physical switch somewhere?
<valorie> hope you figure it out
<valorie> headed to bed here
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #198: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #91: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2507: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2507/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2507: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2507/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2507: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2507/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Lazy B> It looks like something supposed to trigger network conection during the login (not the boot time!) and it doesn't
<IrcsomeBot1> <Lazy B> I'd better roll back to bionic
<IrcsomeBot1> <Lazy B> With netplan being reinstalled it got better somehow
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2508: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2508/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2508: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2508/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2508: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2508/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @wxl, dhmk is - apparently - being abandoned in debian so, right now I would say you shoudln't use it. passing "--with-kde" to dh? up to you
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> what is the link to our phab board?
<mparillo_> https://phabricator.kde.org/project/board/214/ ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2 @acheronuk nate do you think we can get together very soon for a video chat to talk about the installer slideshow?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I see two open tasks about the wording.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Why does it need to be a video call?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> The wording just ain't right :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I get that. Then get a list of changes and I'll update it.
<IrcsomeBot1> * acheronuk does not do video
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Yes you do, just hold up a picture of the KDE dragon :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> 😆
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, to be honest, not sure my upload could cope with even that 😢
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, :(
<acheronuk> nggraham ngraham see above ^^
<mamarley> Is there something in Kubuntu that sets QT_AUTO_SCREEN_SCALE_FACTOR=0 on startup?  I find that even if I try to set it to 1 in .profile, it remains 0.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 882x595) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/e9J5arc2/file_9850.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, nominate a time with Nate one day this week, not later than 11pm UTC+1, and we can chat on IRC or TG or BBB
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> if we need that
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> let's just get @tsimonq2 and Nate to get a list of changes.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> ok. thanks for bringing this up
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Yep we may be able to get this in still
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/cosmic/files
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/cosmic/revision/827?remember=827
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk do you think we can enable two finger right click by default?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> It makes using a laptop soooo much better.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> tell me what config file change that is
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> that's a good question lol.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 882x595) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Y4H80yny/file_9852.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @acheronuk btw there's a fix for krunner which needs uploading
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> Minor problem with a package description
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, worth doing a rebuild of a seeded package?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> What does that entail?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2 I see you may be able to help with this: https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/cosmic/+merge/355892
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, rebuilding from source on all archictectures. running autotests against rdeps etc … as a seeded package it would land in the unnapproved queue, and need to be checked and accepted by the release team. so doing all that to correct the placement of on '.' might seem unnecessary to them depending on their mood
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> Ok, up to you then
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I would rather not, just in case. may need their good graces for something more critical
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> Ack in any case it would be fixed in future uploads
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Indeed!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> Bct
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> huh?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> Sorry phone in the pocket
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> aha. np
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #246: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #254: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/254/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> mm so Slack and Bitwarden crash on CC.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> slack wouldn't even install on Bionic for a while
<ahoneybun> finally back on IRC.
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: test
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/90/
<valorie> I see ya, ahoneybun
<valorie> wb
<ahoneybun> Thanks!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #59: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/59/
<ahoneybun> nice to have irc.ahoneybun.net for setup lol.
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> make thomas get back on irc
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #250: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #287: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/287/
<ahoneybun> xD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/195/
<ahoneybun> I mostly packed up my place for my new apartment next week valorie
<valorie> oh nice
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #254: FAILURE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/254/
<ahoneybun> Yep.
<ahoneybun> moving in with our new copywriter at system76.
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> I gotta get down there to visit
<ahoneybun> Yes you do. Also I can say the Galago Pro is great for Kubuntu ;).
<ahoneybun> Writing on one right now.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #260: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #111: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #255: FIXED in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_minuet build #87: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_minuet/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #87: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #69: FIXED in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/107/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-09-23
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I think that's the time for superfan 3 valorie
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @DarinMiller, i cant see plasma wayland option in gdm3 :(
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> your using sddm ?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<genii> Is i386 dropped now? I don't see an iso at http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ for it
<mparillo> It has been a while
<mparillo> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2018-May/011657.html
#kubuntu-devel 2019-09-24
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] (20190924.1) has been added
<RikMills> candidate beta ISO is ready to test
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mparillo> Test cases: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/406/builds/199937/testcases
<mparillo> My top priority test cases all look good in a VM. How likely is a re-spin before I attempt the OEM test case?
<RikMills> your guess is as good as mine at this stage. not seen anything to suggest one, but you never know
<mparillo> Thank you.
<Mamarok> I guess upgrading to Eoan currently means editing sources by hand, right? Haven't done that in ages....
<valorie> I think using the -d switch should work now, since we have an official Beta
<valorie> hmm, why is our image oversized?
<RikMills> valorie: due to now including nvidia drivers in the pool
#kubuntu-devel 2019-09-25
<RikMills> eoan now has 3 supported driver series
<valorie> ah
<valorie> can't we just bump up our base size
<valorie> ?
<valorie> also what are you still doing awake
<valorie> or horrors, already awake
<RikMills> valorie: yeah, probably need to bump the size limit
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190925)
<santa_> good morning everybody
<santa_> RikMills: re: kcalcore, yes I saw that in the mailing list, in case you need them, remember that you have available in ka-metadata both release-type-overrides.json and name-conversions/* in case you need them
<santa_> s/in case you need them, //
<santa_> sorry for the late reply, I have been investigating a few issues with systemd, debhelper & xorg which were interrupting my test rebuilds
<santa_> still need to get in touch with the relevant clueful people for those
<RikMills> santa_: yeah. thanks
<RikMills> mparillo: new iso!
<santa_> thanks for the plasma sru, arrived here today
<Mamarok> @valorie thans, that worked
<mparillo> I knew it was coming when I tested OEM.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Ooooh https://phabricator.kde.org/T11743
<Mamarok> running 19.10 beta here, works like a charm :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Mamarok, :)
#kubuntu-devel 2019-09-26
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926)
<mparillo> Is https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-release still a team? Normally, I can renew with a click, but according to the e-mail, I need to contact the KC.
<mparillo> https://invent.kde.org/snippets/471
<RikMills> mparillo: seems its was set to that. I've bumped expiry dates for all by 2 years now
<RikMills> mparillo: BTW, new isos!
<mparillo> Thanks. Today looks less good than the first two rounds were.
<RikMills> why?
<RikMills> beta release notes updated
<RikMills> bbl
<mparillo> Oh, sorry, less good meaning less time today than yesterday or the day before.
<mparillo> Not commenting on the ISOs. Both rounds were fine for me (including OEM) in VMs.
<sitter> blimey, the iso is enormous :O
<RikMills> sitter: it got bumped up a lot by Ubuntu wanting Nvidia drivers in the pool
<RikMills> ubuntu is 2.2GB !
<sitter> fairly sad for slow internet connections :(
<sitter> I remember a time when we squeezed it all on 700mb!
<RikMills> yeah
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been marked as ready
<mparillo> Congratulations: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 (ready)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926.1)
#kubuntu-devel 2019-09-27
<valorie> sounds like a good day to upgrade the travel lappy
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1177525892924497920
<mparillo> Changing the target of the Wiki Link in the News article from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/Beta/Kubuntu to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/Beta/Kubuntu Wordpress allows a bare URL to have a different target.
<mparillo> So, one needs to change it twice.
<RikMills> I know. Must have missed it, as was in a slight rush
<mparillo> I have been plenty guilty of copying and pasting from a prior post and missing something crucial.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#kubuntu-devel 2019-09-28
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<magic_ninja_work> seems I found a bluetooth bug
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Please share the link to the bug report.  I will see if I can duplicate here.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Beta Live Session and Install worked great on an old Dell laptop.  Other than the 3rd party driver checkbox, I did not see an option for installing graphics drivers during install-did I miss it or just not enabled?  Regardless manual install of NVidia driver worked well (sometimes it's a fight on this old hw).
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I tried to add comments to the Beta tracker, but comments are disabled-is this due to a beta respin?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> The Beta is out, so testing moves on
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Nvidia did not install with 3rd party?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Correct, NVidia driver did not auto install.  It's legacy 8600M-get Nvidia HW so not sure if older hw is the issue.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> s/get/gt
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, 340?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> yes, nvidia-340 driver
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> That is not on the iso
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> ah, makes sense!
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> How did you determine what drivers were on the iso?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> we have 390, 430 and 435
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, The same wildcard that Ubuntu used
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @DarinMiller https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.eoan/view/head:/ship-live#L18
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> I gues doesn't match 340, as they come from before Ubuntu changed how the driver meta package was named
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> exactly
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> In fact, I blindly attempted to install nvidia-driver-340 which obviously failed...then I had to to find the correct package name from the apt list.
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> ISOs are already huge. I am scared to add another nvidia, as it adds about 100MB 😱
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I don't think adding to the iso is necessary.  However, we should advertise legacy driver are not included to properly set expectations.
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Yeah, we need to add info about the nvidia driver on release notes anyway, so we can explain there
<santa_> good afternoon everyone
<santa_> @RikMills, I have been thinking a bit about the branch checking in KA
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> good afternoon santa :)
<santa_> after some pondering my conclusions is that it may be a good idea to remove it completely
<santa_> so what do you think?
<santa_> my original idea was to just keep it for gbp-newrelease and gbp-archive, but even in those commands it could be annoying
<santa_> for instance, wrt gbp-nr, see your plasma-5.17 branches
<santa_> with branch checking that would fail, so I have the impression it would be better to just let the KA user do whatever
<santa_> another alternative would be just printing a non-fatal, orange colored warning (instead of just removing the functionality)
<santa_> but I think I'm more in favour of removing
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> sounds reasonable
<santa_> ok, I will work on the removal
<santa_> I also plan to remove the "-u" option from uploadsource, which is annoying in a similar way than branch checking. also to see if they are uncommited changes in a git local clone we have now "check-changes"
<santa_> so no point to check that in uploadsource
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Yeah that is annoying 😋
<santa_> indeed it isn't as great as I pictured it in my mind some time ago XD
#kubuntu-devel 2019-09-29
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
